# The First World Problem Thread...Voice Your Struggle



## Steinmetzify

Fairly productive day, get a text from a bud that the beer I like is back in stock.....it's beer 30, so I go down to grab.

Get to the parking lot, and for some undetermined reason P took my car, took the keys to hers, and the only thing left to drive is the fuckin Tahoe.

No 3.0L turbo driving for me...took forever and a day to get to the liquor store and back.

What keeps you down on a day to day?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

How I'm systematically oppressed by the cis white male scum at work because I drink tea and not coffee


----------



## Steinmetzify

KnightBrolaire said:


> How I'm systematically oppressed by the cis white male scum at work because I drink tea and not coffee



Dude I feel for you. (brohug)


----------



## marcwormjim

I only browse this site on the company clock, and sometimes there isn't a high-enough turnover of new threads to post catty comments in in the second half of my workday.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Been there. I get it. Fuck everyone for you.


----------



## Ebony

I have a very good, local sausage in the fridge but I also have some cake and I can't have both at the same time...or maybe I can? Too many difficult decisions in my life...and I STILL haven't got around measuring the garage-door to see if I can fit a bench/squat stand thru it because frankly, I'm afraid it won't fit...


----------



## marcwormjim

That's what *he *said! That poster above me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Woman wants to go to the mall to eat lunch. I hate the mall with a thousand suns burning fury, but that pizza is good at Nordstrom cafe...


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Here's a REAL first world issue. Just retubed my amp, got back into video games, want to read, want to write and I got the next two days off after this. I don't know which one I want to do.


----------



## Lemonbaby

About to build an Apex inspired Strat (grey, black pickguard, pink Aftermaths), but I'm surprised how difficult it is to find components in the same shade of pink. I have the BKPs, two volume knobs, two switch caps and other stuff here. It's ALL in a different colour shade! I officially demand the United Nations to standardize a pink color for plastic guitar parts...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lemonbaby said:


> About to build an Apex inspired Strat (grey, black pickguard, pink Aftermaths), but I'm surprised how difficult it is to find components in the same shade of pink. I have the BKPs, two volume knobs, two switch caps and other stuff here. It's ALL in a different colour shade! I officially demand the United Nations to standardize a pink color for plastic guitar parts...


I had the same problem finding the same color of gold on parts for my black beauty build. So annoying.


----------



## lewis

When you buy a £1700 kemper, and it takes longer than 30 seconds to "start up".
Woe is me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> When you buy a £1700 kemper, and it takes longer than 30 seconds to "start up".
> Woe is me.


I feel your pain


----------



## cwhitey2

I just got back from vacation. Now i have band practice... And craft beer fml!!


----------



## bulb

Spent many years working my ass off building my life around eventually reducing my workload so that I would more time for things I enjoy. Now I have a ton more time to do whatever I want, but I feel like a guilty piece of shit when I'm not working, play too many video games or when I sleep in too late.


----------



## lewis

bulb said:


> Spent many years working my ass off building my life around eventually reducing my workload so that I would more time for things I enjoy. Now I have a ton more time to do whatever I want, but I feel like a guilty piece of shit when I'm not working, play too many video games or when I sleep in too late.


/thread

hahahah


----------



## JD27

My new ESP USA TE-II is trapped a mere 45 mins away due to the holiday weekend. Now I have to wait until Wednesday, the horror!


----------



## PunkBillCarson

bulb said:


> Spent many years working my ass off building my life around eventually reducing my workload so that I would more time for things I enjoy. Now I have a ton more time to do whatever I want, but I feel like a guilty piece of shit when I'm not working, play too many video games or when I sleep in too late.




You've given us a lot of music and released some awesome guitar models. Take a break, you deserve it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Went to get a burrito and they were out of chorizo. Had to settle for steak and queso.


----------



## mongey

just started back at the gym a few weeks ago after not stepping into one for 8 years 

its one of those 24 hour gyms that give you a swipe card and you can go whenever. works for me cause I go at odd times when I can 

got up at 630 am to go on Saturday morning to fit it in and there were 2 chicks there already using 2 of the machines i like to start with to warm up. so had to re organize my whole thing


----------



## Edika

After contemplating getting a specific instrument that I was lusting for a few weeks and decided to sell two guitars I don't want to sell to cover the cost, I decided to go for it.
Last Monday was a bank holiday and the seller's dad was going to ship the guitar with thr Royal Mail courier, Parcelforce, with their 48h service. I get a notification on Wednesday that send the guitar is dispatched but he doesn't the tracking number and I'm waiting for it on Friday thinkingvI'll get it before the weekend to enjoy it. The guitar never arrived and I ask for the tracking number to see where it is. Turns out the guitar was collected on Thursday and as the seller didn't pay the extra amount for a Saturday delivery, I'm hoping the guitar arrive today before 13:00, as I'll be at work and my wife will be out. So most probably I'll get it tomorrow .


----------



## Edika

After contemplating getting a specific instrument that I was lusting for a few weeks and decided to sell two guitars I don't want to sell to cover the cost, I decided to go for it.
Last Monday was a bank holiday and the seller's dad was going to ship the guitar with thr Royal Mail courier, Parcelforce, with their 48h service. I get a notification on Wednesday that send the guitar is dispatched but he doesn't the tracking number and I'm waiting for it on Friday thinkingvI'll get it before the weekend to enjoy it. The guitar never arrived and I ask for the tracking number to see where it is. Turns out the guitar was collected on Thursday and as the seller didn't pay the extra amount for a Saturday delivery, I'm hoping the guitar arrive today before 13:00, as I'll be at work and my wife will be out. So most probably I'll get it tomorrow .


----------



## marcwormjim

That double-post meant I read his post twice on the toilet while clocked in!


----------



## Edika

marcwormjim said:


> That double-post meant I read his post twice on the toilet while clocked in!



You're welcome !


----------



## marcwormjim

Hnng


----------



## Edika

And of course I can't edit or delete one of the double posts now that I'm on a computer. That will teach me to try and comment on an out dated android phone. Oh wait, here's another first world problem !

marcwormjim, that sounds like a really hard stool to pass. I feel for you man!


----------



## TedEH

People keep offering me free home-cooked food, and it's mildly interrupting my intentionally thought-out diet.


----------



## bostjan

No one I know face-to-face ever wants to talk about the shitty music I like.


----------



## Lemonbaby

JD27 said:


> My new ESP USA TE-II is trapped a mere 45 mins away due to the holiday weekend. Now I have to wait until Wednesday, the horror!


Get out of this thread - that's a REAL problem!


----------



## marcwormjim

bostjan said:


> No one I know face-to-face ever wants to talk about the shitty music I like.



Are you long-winded in real life, or something?


----------



## cult

I am offered a cake baked for my birthday and I can't decide which one I'd like


----------



## lewis

There is a clean tone I love stored on my HD Pro but I only use my Kemper to record rhythms/solos.
Having to use both for recording, when they are not both at my home, is inconvenient.


----------



## Anquished

Went out 3 mins early on my lunch break to microwave my food. Someones already at the microwave - with 3 mins on the timer.


----------



## bostjan

marcwormjim said:


> Are you long-winded in real life, or something?


Very.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Native Instruments is releasing a new line of MIDI controllers that get rid of that stupid touch strip they've used for pitch/mod...they're really deep front to back tho...gonna have to move some stuff off my desk. Crap.


----------



## Steinmetzify

lewis said:


> There is a clean tone I love stored on my HD Pro but I only use my Kemper to record rhythms/solos.
> Having to use both for recording, when they are not both at my home, is inconvenient.



I feel for you. Can you profile it?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dudes on forums that you totally ignore...and then forget about when you hit a new forum and they're RIGHT FUCKING THERE SAYING THE SAME SHIT


----------



## Church2224

I have not had sex in 3 years...

Does that count?


----------



## A-Branger

I live on a beach town, pretty cool place but I was struggling to work. Found a new full time job to work on an island resort, like an amazing tourist destination, with pretty low rent, great pay, and basically wont be using my car at all (only if I want to get out on a weekend on main land), plus 0 bills either, except for my phone.

Im complaining as I wont have a beach to surf anymore.

.....but also as I cant take my dog. I share her with my ex already as it was our dog, so shes gonna look after her, but still


my friends are all jealous and lik e"OMG lucky youuu to get to live thereeeee" Im like "meh"... aslo beacuse I already lived 2-3 years on a small tourist town before while I was studying and believe me you get tired of it sooooooo quick. Great for a couple of months but you can go crazy if you stay there for a long time. Also I guess with a full time job would be eassier

dont get me wrong I know how amazing it would be and Im doing it to save money for 1-2 years, but Im not as excited as I should. Mostly because i didnt wanted to move out from here..... I had a nice little cheap place close to everything, my dog, great beaches and camping spots, finally made a great group of friends, ect, ect, I jsut needed a steady income.... oh well


----------



## Nikodroid

Trying to choose the right audio interface... The struggle is real.


----------



## Steinmetzify

The fucking people that when you're trying to turn left edge up trying to block your view when they're trying to turn right, and then get mad at you when you move forward to try and see past them. 

Fuck you man, I was here first and where do you get off getting bent at me for doing the exact same shit YOU'RE DOING RIGHT NOW?!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't have enough money for the gear I want without liquidating part of my portfolio ;_; #1stworldproblems


----------



## TedEH

I get annoyed sometimes at people who act unpredictably in the presence of an oncoming bicycle. I usually prefer not to use the bell or otherwise announce my presence because people do stupid unpredictable things when they know someone's coming. If they don't know I'm there, and they just stay where they are, I can predict that and go around. I can't go around someone who's half way between getting out of the way one way, but also kinda changing their mind and going the other way, but not really doing either well enough to be out of the way.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Wanting to upgrade to a 4K monitor, having noone to pass your old monitor onto.


----------



## Tech Wrath

GAS GAS GAS


----------



## myrtorp

I dont have a reading lamp on my bedside table. I dont have any outlets close or any good lamp and I hate sitting up and read.


----------



## Edika

Now that I got my shiny new toy I was complaining about not getting here soon enough, I need to sell two guitars to cover the cost. I don't want to but the new guitar is that good!
However I am torn of whether I want to sell the guitar I have on my profile pic. It's great in terms of quality but lacks slightly in terms of playability and mostly in terms of sound. I'm not sure if it's just a pick up swap issue or I don't like the fundamental sound of the guitar. In any case I'm undecided of whether I want to explore the possibility of getting the sound I want from the instrument as I like all other aspects of it but it'll cost money and time and might not give me the results I'd like. Especially when I have other instruments that I just plug in and enjoy the hell out off! 

TL;DR Do I just sell this guitar I don't like the sound off or invest on new pickups that might make it super killer?


----------



## Gravy Train

Waiting for USPS to deliver my new guitar.


----------



## TedEH

I finished the book I was reading, but have to wait for the next book I want to start to be delivered.


----------



## bpprox22

I want to eat more but I'm full


----------



## sniperfreak223

Right now? Not being able to decide between a fixed bridge or a floyd.


----------



## Edika

steinmetzify said:


> The fucking people that when you're trying to turn left edge up trying to block your view when they're trying to turn right, and then get mad at you when you move forward to try and see past them.
> 
> Fuck you man, I was here first and where do you get off getting bent at me for doing the exact same shit YOU'RE DOING RIGHT NOW?!



This plus the people that do this usually have dark tinted windows so you can't see anything through their car. And I get tinted windows in a sunny country but in N. Ireland it really strips the only useful characteristic they have.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

When you order light roast coffee and get a medium roast instead. Those dirty art school/women's studies majors working the counter probably did that on purpose to stick it to the patriarchy (ie me).


----------



## bulb

new car's a/c takes a few mins before it kicks in, my last car seemed to do it immediately


----------



## ramses

Google Pixel 2 XL excludes headphone jack!!!!!!!!!11111!!1


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ramses said:


> Google Pixel 2 XL excludes headphone jack!!!!!!!!!11111!!1


out of all the things to emulate the iphone with and that's what they choose


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I'm a bit hungry


----------



## TedEH

ramses said:


> Google Pixel 2 XL





KnightBrolaire said:


> out of all the things to emulate the iphone with and that's what they choose


That, and the pricing. I thought maybe this would be the phone that convinces me to leave the Apple stuff behind, but it's prohibitively expensive. I have to choose between keeping my current phone, doubling my monthly cost for two years, or just buying it outright. Looks like I'm keeping my old iPhone.

I say it every time there a new iPhone - they absolutely don't have a monopoly on ridiculously high-priced phones.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

TedEH said:


> I get annoyed sometimes at people who act unpredictably in the presence of an oncoming bicycle. I usually prefer not to use the bell or otherwise announce my presence because people do stupid unpredictable things when they know someone's coming. If they don't know I'm there, and they just stay where they are, I can predict that and go around. I can't go around someone who's half way between getting out of the way one way, but also kinda changing their mind and going the other way, but not really doing either well enough to be out of the way.



As a forklift operator I can relate.


----------



## r33per

Well, after all the security announcement over the weekend, I have the mother of all first-world problems:

WiFi and KRACK.


----------



## TedEH

As a follow up to my previous statement about the bikes - I'm willing to fully admit that sometimes it's me on the bicycle being an idiot.

Another first world problem: It's getting too cold to bike to work, so I'll need to find a new way to keep moving during the day.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Chucked my resume onto a new site and got multiple really good offers. Don’t know which to take.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

D'Addario appears to have discontinued their NYLPRO pick series. I stocked up with leftovers from Amazon, but did I buy the right ammount? Too many = waste; too few = false economy.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

It rained a bit when I took my bike to get a burger.


----------



## marcwormjim

My DiMarzio Bluesbucker doesn’t sound enough like the digital P90 model in my Variax; and the time I’ll spend swapping its ceramic magnet for an alnico one is time I can’t spend eating ice cream!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Serious burger jones and all the cars are gone, dammit.


----------



## Leviathus

My Mr. Coffee shit the bed today when i woke up, guess its tea for me this mornin......


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I had to wait an extra 10 minutes in line at the post office because all the octogenarians decided they had to mail knit sweaters to their grandkids.


----------



## Demiurge

It's really hard not to take it the wrong way when one's company, which is the midst of layoffs and the dreaded "consultant process", sends a bulletin advising that as of next year, our group life insurance will exclude suicide. That's a severance package that I wouldn't be able to enjoy- I think I'll wait it out.


----------



## marcwormjim

Leviathus said:


> My Mr. Coffee shit the bed today



You deserve better coffee, anyway. I got the nice jewish girl I live with hooked on Nespresso a few years ago; and she’s ensured we haven’t run out since. Maybe you can work a similar angle.


----------



## Metropolis

Not finishing studies of my degree reached ultimate level of procrastination in this fall, but it will end in a week or two, but struggle has been real. And I live in a country where getting even top level university level degrees is almost free. Just... no  this is not how one should deal with things in life. That's money and time wasted, which I will never get back.


----------



## ramses

Netflix cannot keep up with the Stranger Things 2 streaming demand!!!!! Fuck!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Been busy all week, now I have too many recorded shows to watch. Ain’t nobody got time fo dat


----------



## will_shred

I'm going to audio engineering school and it gets stressful sometimes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can only get 2 coffees per k-cup before they're basically water


----------



## Edika

The new phone I bought, a Chinese brand, has almost all countries in the Region settings aside from countries in the +00 time zone. No UK, no Ireland, no Giblartar. So I have it set at Paris with the network provider correcting the time.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Bought a bunch of books and I don't know which ones to read.


----------



## A-Branger

for quite a while I want a bass with a MM-J pickup configuration but all the oens I find are Fender style bases so they have 21-22 frets, and I want 24


----------



## Ebony

I washed my beard with shampoo and balm, now it's soft like a unicorns mane but I have a constant smell of perfume in my nostrils.

Soft= wet steel wool.


----------



## marcwormjim

Now that I’ve impulsively spent $1837 on an Axe FX, _what will I get myself for Christmas?!_


----------



## xzacx

marcwormjim said:


> Now that I’ve impulsively spent $1837 on an Axe FX, _what will I get myself for Christmas?!_



AxeFx sounds best at home through high-end nearfields. They aren't cheap, but you deserve something nice.


----------



## Ebony

marcwormjim said:


> Now that I’ve impulsively spent $1837 on an Axe FX, _what will I get myself for Christmas?!_


----------



## marcwormjim

I _do _enjoy pop tarts.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Fuckin marc just reminded me I'm out of pop tarts


----------



## bostjan

My wife found Faygo online. They have Rock and Rye, but not Peach!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Thinking about a new ESP, but the one I want comes with a reversed headstock and that bugs the fuck out of me.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

bostjan said:


> My wife found Faygo online. They have Rock and Rye, but not Peach!



You just gave me a mini flashback. Grandparents outside fridge was always stocked with Faygo, Fanta, Tab, etc. I remember the peach and of course the rockin-rye lol. Favorite was redpop. I never knew that the brand still existed... I'm ancient.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> My wife found Faygo online. They have Rock and Rye, but not Peach!


just don't try the watermelon or cotton candy flavored ones unless you want to morph into a juggalo/get diabetes.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> just don't try the watermelon or cotton candy flavored ones unless you want to morph into a juggalo/get diabetes.



Whoop whoop! Dag yo, I thought this was black metal face paint.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> just don't try the watermelon or cotton candy flavored ones unless you want to morph into a juggalo/get diabetes.





bostjan said:


> Whoop whoop! Dag yo, I thought this was black metal face paint.


----------



## Ebony

For some fucked up reason I decided against going to the pizza place, now the pizza place is closed and all I have is this shitty frozen pizza.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Takes so damn long to decide which emoji to use... ugh.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

High Plains Drifter said:


> Takes so damn long to decide which emoji to use... ugh.



Emoji must be made searchable. Pass this on to all your friends, speak up in your town halls, write to your representatives. If we ask for it, they'll do it.


----------



## A-Branger

marcwormjim said:


> I _do _enjoy pop tarts.


hows that a first world problem? I think you confused this tread with the un-popular opinions tread  

and btw I do also enjoy pop-tarts, even if they are 99% sugar


----------



## A-Branger

double post


----------



## r33per

High Plains Drifter said:


> Takes so damn long to decide which emoji to use... ugh.


So true.

Also the supermarket ran out of their Salted Caramel and Chocolate Chip cookies. I feel lost...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

r33per said:


> So true.
> 
> Also the supermarket ran out of their Salted Caramel and Chocolate Chip cookies. I feel lost...



On that note... My local store was out of Keebler Fudge Stripe cookies. Had to resort to buying the off-brand version. I saved money and they're actually not bad but I'm left feeling like the elves just don't care anymore.


----------



## bostjan

Turns out those Keebler Elves, even though they work without wages, still want full health coverage, and with the rising costs of medical services getting out of control, along with the opioid epidemic hitting the elves harder than expected, it's just so much cheaper to use sweat shops to make the generic store-brand cookies. But this just further feeds into the problem as the elves now are starting to turn their magic into darker magic (not really black magic, more like medium darkish gray magic) in order to try to become youtube pranksters, but mostly just annoying people who refuse to give permission to be shown on a second-rate youtube elf prank channel.






Oh well...

Back to first world problems...I'm bummed out that I have zero comments on my youtube videos.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Too many bottles of good whiskey here. I can’t drink em all dammit!


----------



## bostjan

Last time I bought a taco bell quesadilla, one of the pieces had no cheese on it, so today I treated myself to a taco bell quesadilla "with extra cheese" (which is some infinitescimal extra charge, like $0.20 or something). Still one piece with no cheese at all on it, although the other pieces now have too much cheese on them.

Unrelated first world problem, but a bit of a long setup:

So far this winter in Northeastern Vermont, it has been super bitter cold. We do not have piped natural gas here, so people need to heat their homes either with truck-delivered diesel fuel or with wood. My house has a small wood stove, but the only ducted central heating system runs on oil. Knowing truck deliveries were going to be busy, I ordered oil before the cold snap hit, thinking the delivery would come a week and a half or more after I ordered, so my tank would be full when the temperatures dropped. Well, the delivery guy came the day after and my tank was full 20 gallons before I got the amount I ordered, so I got charged a return fee. Now that it's been a few weeks, and I need oil again, there is a three week wait on deliveries while we are expecting a wind chill tonight of -45° F (-43° C), since everyone is in a panic. Time to huddle around the stove, I guess.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Upgrade time on my phone.....can't decide between an 8 and a X, and I'm finding I really don't care at all. There's absolutely nothing wrong with my 6s, and even though that's the case I know that because I typed this it's gonna start fuckin up on me...


----------



## TedEH

I just did the jump from an iPhone 6 to an Android phone and the transition (to android) was a lot less painful than I expected - but the customer service I had to endure along the way was the worst, and the device I picked was probably a bad choice hardware-quality wise.

I played around with the 8 and X iPhones in stores and it didn't feel like something new. Just the usual incremental speed up, which wasn't enough to convince me to upgrade since the 6 still works just fine, and I didn't want to deal with the weird notch at the top of the phone. Also iOS 11 has been... less than good to me.


----------



## AxeHappy

I only got to see the Bat out of Hell musical 3 times before it left Toronto. 

The deductions on my most recent weekly pay cheque were a grand more than my monthly pay cheques were 8-9 years ago. I'm not bothered by this (I actually have extra tax taken off) but it is certainly a first world problem.


----------



## Ebony

My local supermarket has begun selling whole, frozen trout without the guts. The guts is the entire point of baking whole trout in the oven, the stuffed onions are useless without the organ-fat. So now everytime I need to re-stock on frozen trout I have to travel 7km to the supermarket in the neighbor town. And I'm sure it's only a matter of time before they start doing it aswell. UGH!!!


----------



## Curt

Going to be buying a new guitar come February. And I'm stuck between a tried and true tool for me, a new 7 string. Or whether I should explore new territory with the 8. The only thing stopping me is worrying that I won't use the 8 practically enough. Don't really have a shop close enough to just go test one out, and the one I normally do go to rarely has an 8 string around. I've been bitching about it to my brother all week and said "lol first world problems" so I figured I'd post it here where people at least remotely understand. lol


----------



## Seybsnilksz

There's a barely visible defect subpixel on my 2560x1440 monitor. That means there are 3686399 working pixels, but still.


----------



## ramses

I fucking hate buying food labeled as organic, it is a scam, and it is every day becoming more difficult to avoid it.


----------



## sezna

I am going to work as a programmer soon three hours from my hometown and I'm excited but also scared that I'll just become another boring middle class worker being taken advantage of in a capitalistic society. Would love to have something, anything, unique about my life. Meh.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

I hate my job driving cool trains that pays me over $19p/h to sit on my ass with zero physical labor

I dont know which hobby to concentrate on more: starting up my YouTube channel for Lets Play video games, building my old truck, learning welding, or getting back into writing music again for my solo album. 

And i am too lazy to stick to my diet to lose a little weight.


----------



## sezna

HUGH JAYNUS said:


> I hate my job driving cool trains that pays me over $19p/h to sit on my ass with zero physical labor
> 
> I dont know which hobby to concentrate on more: starting up my YouTube channel for Lets Play video games, building my old truck, learning welding, or getting back into writing music again for my solo album.
> 
> And i am too lazy to stick to my diet to lose a little weight.


Welding seems like the most likely to lead to a potential new career outside of driving trains...if a random internet stranger's input means anything to you.


----------



## marcwormjim

ramses said:


> I fucking hate buying food labeled as organic, it is a scam, and it is every day becoming more difficult to avoid it.



It became a bit less oppressive once I left the Bay Area. Plus my living expenses are so much lower that overpaying for an organic shallot or whatever the store chose to stock isnt as cringeworthy.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

sezna said:


> Welding seems like the most likely to lead to a potential new career outside of driving trains...if a random internet stranger's input means anything to you.



That’s very true. And that’s really the main reason i want to. But when i get home, couch and video games be callin me


----------



## bostjan

HUGH JAYNUS said:


> And i am too lazy to stick to my diet to lose a little weight.


If you loose too much weight, you might have to change your screen name, too.


----------



## vilk

ramses said:


> I fucking hate buying food labeled as organic, it is a scam, and it is every day becoming more difficult to avoid it.



My wife and I also feel this way, but sometimes at the grocery I see her like going out of her way to avoid buying the organic food. I always say: Pick the produce that looks tastier. I mean barring that you're shopping at some kind of boutique gourmet heirloom vegetable stand, the price difference between organic or non is pretty negligible when one celery is spotty and falling apart and the other one is crisp and beautiful. Look, I know we both agree that we don't care if the food we eat isn't organic, but it's not like there's much point in actively trying to avoid organic food either.


----------



## bostjan

Actually, just mildly amusing, I bought some peanut butter from the grocer yesterday, and the checkout clerk read the label out loud: "All natural peanut butter. ... Hmm, what's the other kind?!"


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Can't decide what burger place to go to.


----------



## Edika

vilk said:


> My wife and I also feel this way, but sometimes at the grocery I see her like going out of her way to avoid buying the organic food. I always say: Pick the produce that looks tastier. I mean barring that you're shopping at some kind of boutique gourmet heirloom vegetable stand, the price difference between organic or non is pretty negligible when one celery is spotty and falling apart and the other one is crisp and beautiful. Look, I know we both agree that we don't care if the food we eat isn't organic, but it's not like there's much point in actively trying to avoid organic food either.



The stupidity of this labeling is that all vegetables are organic. Unless it's box of "vegetables" were they have been processed to hell and deep fried in some goop and served looking nothing like their original form, all fruit and veg are organic. Sometimes frozen vegetables will even preserve more nutrients than fresh. 
Now using less pesticides and not too much fertilizers to grow them fast, having the fruits and vegetables mature more on the trees and soil and being of local production might make them somewhat tastier and have more nutrients but that is not necessary the case.


----------



## TedEH

Edika said:


> The stupidity of this labeling


I made a realization a while back that most of my complaints about things come down to words. I hate how people use words.


----------



## ramses

marcwormjim said:


> It became a bit less oppressive once I left the Bay Area.



:-D

So many things would become less oppressive if I left, as James Hetfield himself noted some months ago in an interview about why he left the Bay Area. But I love my job, so I'll stay here for a while.



vilk said:


> Look, I know we both agree that we don't care if the food we eat isn't organic, but it's not like there's much point in actively trying to avoid organic food either.



Haha ... I don't really obsess about it. Remember this is a lets-have-silly-fun thread.



Edika said:


> Now using less pesticides and not too much fertilizers to grow them fast



Please note that this is a reason why "organics" are a scam. They do use pesticides, even "non-organics" pesticides, in addition to fertilizers. BS all the way through


----------



## Edika

I know and I should have put an if before using. Without any type pesticides their production would be limited and fertilizers are a known way to help crops grow before industrial fertilizers. Just using good old manure.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Ordered a new power board, but can't make sure there will be enough fresh snow in two weeks on my vacation in the Alps...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Continually attempting to extract my pubes from the bar of soap in the shower has proved maddening... chasing them round... and around... and around. Not since trying to remove egg-shell fragments from a slippery bowl have I been so frustrated.


----------



## Edika

I got a new trem for one of my old guitars, a Schaller Floyd Rose II, and two of the intonation screws seem to be discoloured like have more of a copper hue instead of black. I contacted the store through ebay about it as I'm not sure how normal this is for their trems of if it's actually an issue and it doesn't seem like it as the rest of the trem looks brand new, it was sold as brand new, but it's bugging me and I won't install it unless I get a reply from them.


----------



## Metropolis

Downloading Ownhammer Heavy Hitters vol. 2 takes way too much time...


----------



## MFB

Tickets for Elton John's Farewell tour start at $400, and that's balcony seats  Floor seats are going for as high as $2K, and box seats around between $7/800. Shit's ridiculous, but he's been putting out albums since '69, so it makes sense.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can only buy the k-cups I like in 16 packs since amazon wants a fortune for bigger packs.


----------



## bulb

Too tired from NAMM to go and setup my Axefx III in my studio...


----------



## Albake21

bulb said:


> Too tired from NAMM to go and setup my Axefx III in my studio...


Wait... WHAT? How did I not even know about this?? As a huge Axe FX follower, this wen't way over my head. Do you plan on doing any write up or video on it?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Birthday next week, just wanna be alone and work. People aren’t having it and apparently the fact that I’d rather make money makes me a fuckin asshole...


----------



## TedEH

^ Birthdays always drive me nuts, very rarely get to spend it the way I'd like to. If that makes you an asshole, I say embrace it and be the asshole if you want to.


----------



## A-Branger

got the chance to get a new amazing guitar. Cant decide between two colos


----------



## TedEH

I ran into a guitar that I really don't need, but it just kinda spoke to me when I picked it up. Was in a used shop last weekend, and I wasn't the only one looking at it. Did a bunch of mental gymnastics to convince myself not to buy it. Now I've been thinking about it all week. And it's probably gone.  But I'm fighting the urge to go back to the store and get it if it's still there, even though I know I'll buy it, play it once or twice, then it'll sit on a stand and do nothing but look cool.

It's an Epiphone "Negative" Explorer which is some kind of Long and Mcquade exclusive they did a while ago (2009 I think?) where it's finished to look like a photo negative of a standard explorer -> white paint, maple board, black pickguard and binding. Gah. I might have to go back there today.


----------



## bulb

because i set up an s-corp as a pass through i have to wait a little to buy an re-301


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Tickets for Elton John's Farewell tour start at $400, and that's balcony seats  Floor seats are going for as high as $2K, and box seats around between $7/800. Shit's ridiculous, but he's been putting out albums since '69, so it makes sense.



Well, we ended up buying tickets last week. Cool $600 a person for loge seating, back row, with a direct view of the stage. It's gonna be great.

Bittersweet victory today, my TD account got hit via Paypal so someone charged $900 to it this week, but my card finally split the other day - so they shut that off, and now that I have no access to the acct I can switch my stuff over to my DCU account. I've been phasing out putting stuff on that card so I know exactly how much I can transfer, so I guess this will solve that. Luckily for me, I also switched my paycheck earlier this week so that'll go in to my new account as well.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

The guy whose winning bid on a guitar I wanted was $100 over my own is reselling it in another country.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Brother got into music production....spent an hour on the phone last night helping him set up Reaper and Kontakt and he then sent me the doubles for plugins he got from buying hardware accessories. Too many new plugins to play with...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

A few things:

Can’t get to sleep after getting paid to watch cartoons and type that awful guitar review. I drank several beers, but they’re not helping!

My direct deposit was missing several days’ worth of pay. So not only do I only have enough money to pay all of my bills and live comfortably until the adjusted balance is included in my next pay, but I have to go collect three checks from people I did business with in January if I want more money in the meantime! God is truly dead.


----------



## Metropolis

When you move to bigger apartment and have to buy more curtains, carpets and lighting.


----------



## Jinogalpa

did a ride with my 2017 Mustang GT with new mounted Sport exhaust
now its dusty and i have no time to wash it myself


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I was the only bidder on an eBay auction - My bid at or above the seller’s reserve price (a generous 10% under what he’d paid new), but he clearly wanted more than the reserve; and cancelled the auction an hour before it ended. 

Here I am, wanting a pimp to feed this guy drain cleaner for the transgression of not letting me waste money on another redundant guitar.


----------



## inaudio

My wireless headphones died on me so now when I'm working I can't just get up and walk to the bathroom, I actually have to take the headphones out of my ears first and then endure a whole minute of silence while I do my business. Life totally sucks, man.


----------



## BornToLooze

I bought an old Charvel Model 2 and an 80s JB to put in it, got the pickup yesterday, but the new pot and jack won't be here until next week and the parts to fix the bridge won't be here for a couple more weeks. And I want to play it, but what's the point in playing it if I can't use the whammy bar?


----------



## Demiurge

After every haircut, I notice my hairline receding more and more.


----------



## TedEH

I bought a new laptop, but it's much smaller than my last one, which means the bag I used for the last one is overkill. Also, I'm very paranoid my cat is going to get hair all over it. Sooooo I guess that means I'll need one of those sleeve things, but those aren't great for carrying on a bike, so I'll ALSO means I need to put that bag in another bag. A small portable computer is weirdly inconvenient to travel with, despite that being the point of a small portable computer.


----------



## groverj3

My fully funded PhD program (plus stipend/salary) makes it difficult to find time to do my hobbies.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> I bought a new laptop, but it's much smaller than my last one, which means the bag I used for the last one is overkill. Also, I'm very paranoid my cat is going to get hair all over it. Sooooo I guess that means I'll need one of those sleeve things, but those aren't great for carrying on a bike, so I'll ALSO means I need to put that bag in another bag. A small portable computer is weirdly inconvenient to travel with, despite that being the point of a small portable computer.



I carry mine in a messenger bag with an additional (cheap chinese) sleeve for it to prevent other stuff in the bag from scratching it. Problem solved, but still annoying to have to carry an additional bag.

My first problems today: Just moved into our new house, and now I have to worry about all kinds of things breaking because I'm the only one who'll be responsible for fixing them if they break  Can't just call the landlord and wait for them to have it fixed... 
Also, my home internet is now a 4G connection that costs me 12,90 a month for a 150/50 connection. But I can't be bothered placing the modem in place with proper reception, so the speed is now only about 20/10 (which is about the same as I used to have before, but costs 6 euros less per month now). 
And there's more: my TV-antenna seems to be pointing the wrong way and I'd need to climb up to the roof and adjust it... Blah. I'd rather not watch TV, but the wife disagrees. I'd tell her to climb up herself but she's so scared of heights, she can't even stand on a chair without being afraid to die, so I guess I'll just to bite the bullet and do it... I just can't take it


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> I bought a new laptop, but it's much smaller than my last one, which means the bag I used for the last one is overkill. Also, I'm very paranoid my cat is going to get hair all over it. Sooooo I guess that means I'll need one of those sleeve things, but those aren't great for carrying on a bike, so I'll ALSO means I need to put that bag in another bag. A small portable computer is weirdly inconvenient to travel with, despite that being the point of a small portable computer.



I carry mine in a messenger bag with an additional (cheap chinese) sleeve for it to prevent other stuff in the bag from scratching it. Problem solved, but still annoying to have to carry an additional bag.

My first problems today: Just moved into our new house, and now I have to worry about all kinds of things breaking because I'm the only one who'll be responsible for fixing them if they break  Can't just call the landlord and wait for them to have it fixed... 
Also, my home internet is now a 4G connection that costs me 12,90 a month for a 150/50 connection. But I can't be bothered placing the modem in place with proper reception, so the speed is now only about 20/10 (which is about the same as I used to have before, but costs 6 euros less per month now). 
And there's more: my TV-antenna seems to be pointing the wrong way and I'd need to climb up to the roof and adjust it... Blah. I'd rather not watch TV, but the wife disagrees. I'd tell her to climb up herself but she's so scared of heights, she can't even stand on a chair without being afraid to die, so I guess I'll just to bite the bullet and do it... I just can't take it


----------



## p0ke

Argh, todays' first world problem: Accidental double post and now I can't remove nor edit either one of the posts. End of the world for sure.

Oh and another. The gate into my yard is too narrow so it's a fucking pain in the ass to reverse the car in there. The upside is that I get to park it exactly one step away from the door, but it's still a pain to get there. I will be tearing up the post on the right side once the ground melts, and then I'll move it about a meter further. Doing that is a pain too.


----------



## lurè

Had an x-ray radiography this morning but I've not developed any superpower.

Assuming that looking through the nurse's clothes is a common skill.


----------



## Steinmetzify

That moment when you get home early as fuck on Friday all ready for gaming your ass off and THE FUCKING INTERNET IS DOWN


----------



## Unslaved

Im hungry. I ate about 6 hours ago but im fucking "starving" lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want ice cream but not enough to get in my car and go buy it.


----------



## A-Branger

need to eat some food I have as its about to go bad. Reason been Im too lazy to cook, so I always end up buying takeaways


----------



## Edika

steinmetzify said:


> That moment when you get home early as fuck on Friday all ready for gaming your ass off and THE FUCKING INTERNET IS DOWN



You could play offline but I understand we don't live in the dark ages anymore.


----------



## A-Branger

speaking of internet. I need to walk all the way from my accomodation to the next block of accomodation to use the staff room for free slow internet. Its annoying, but then if I staff at my room I got nothing to watch on the TV.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Edika said:


> You could play offline



Oh the horror, the horror...


----------



## p0ke

I have a power outlet in the garage that can be turned on and off using a switch in the basement. It's convenient to plug the cars engine block heater into, then I can turn it on in the morning without having to go outside. But... It's a pain in the ass to go all the way to the basement to do it.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

The Tone Zone/Air Norton combo, along with the JB and Jazz, are ubiquitous when it comes to gentrified “premium” guitar spec bulletpoints. They’re all swell pickups, but I personally hate them after having sold twenty or more sets I’ve taken out of guitars. I’ve even bought used guitars that have been “upgraded” with those combos; and I buy knowing I’m going to have to rip them out and list them on Reverb for a month while “Billy Bob’s Gitfiddle Empornium” in Rats Asshole, Kentucky repeatedly PMs me with lowballs because I disabled the “Make an Offer” box.

So imagine my loathing for all things upon realizing that the Air Norton is my current favorite _bridge _pickup; and that I have no spares to put in my new guitar. And I know, when I search on eBay and Reverb right now, that I’m likely going to pay more than the $30 or so I’ve sold more than a dozen for in the last 15 years.


----------



## Vyn

I've had two guitars advertised locally for sale for a while now as to fund some gear for a live rig (mainly wireless and travel cases for my amp/cab/pedal board). The reason I was selling those guitars in particular was because I wasn't playing them at all, I'd gravitate towards other stuff on the rack. I picked one of them up the other day and it's all of a sudden inspired new content and I love it again - now have to work out what else to sell xD


----------



## AxeHappy

I signed up to work overtime at work again. 

And now I have to do it. *sigh* Just gotta focus on that sweet sweet cash.


----------



## TedEH

^ Weirdly relevant to conversations in the office this morning. Lots of talk about overtime and crunch and properly compensating people for time and being decent to your employees and stuff like that.

Unfortunately, I also see some overtime in my future.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah, monster overtime lately. Haven’t even had time to play guitar. 

Irksome thing is the bigger the check, the more taxes taken out. Fuck you FICA


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I’ve been waiting _years_, now, for Evertune to release a trem. This time three years ago, I had sold all but two of my guitars. In the time since, I’ve purchased two Parker Flys, two Steinbergers, three Strandbergs, a Charvel, a Vigier, a Variax, and two basses. 

Now that it’s 2018, I may as well just buy an Evertune-equipped guitar and slap a Virtual Jeff on it. But then I’ll probably sell most of my guitars again.


----------



## AxeHappy

Has the Virtual Jeff actually been released? I've been waiting for that since it was announced.


----------



## LordCashew

Kiesel should release a Virtual Jeff.


----------



## NateFalcon

Having to work on top of cover everything while my wife does 12-15 hour days at law school is really cutting into my time I’m supposed to be in the process of adding 2 bedrooms to my floating home. If I don’t have my new studio somewhat finished by the end of the summer I’m going to start my midlife crises early...


----------



## p0ke

After the winter, which seemed to last forever this year, we basically skipped spring altogether and went straight to summer. But now it's too goddamned hot


----------



## bostjan

My medical insurance is refusing to cover my son's birth because my wife had a c-section and opted for a salpingectomy. Our understanding was that the c-section would be covered, but the salpingectomy would not be, even though it greatly reduces the risk of cancer. And the bill is totally through the roof, as in, if we liquidated all of our assets and gave them every penny we had, it still wouldn't be enough.


----------



## TedEH

^ Stories like that make me super glad I'm in Canada. I know enough people who are financially unstable but still have kids, cause that's how things go, I guess, and a story like that would basically wreck them permanently. Sounds like more of an actual-serious problem rather than the kind of trivial complaints I expect in this thread.


----------



## lurè

bostjan said:


> My medical insurance is refusing to cover my son's birth because my wife had a c-section and opted for a salpingectomy. Our understanding was that the c-section would be covered, but the salpingectomy would not be, even though it greatly reduces the risk of cancer. And the bill is totally through the roof, as in, if we liquidated all of our assets and gave them every penny we had, it still wouldn't be enough.



That fucking sucks.
I honestly would have to say more but I live in a different country.
Still bothers me the fact that we live in a world where often people are forced to see the birth of a child as an economical investment.
Really wish you the best


----------



## tedtan

bostjan said:


> My medical insurance is refusing to cover my son's birth because my wife had a c-section and opted for a salpingectomy. Our understanding was that the c-section would be covered, but the salpingectomy would not be, even though it greatly reduces the risk of cancer. And the bill is totally through the roof, as in, if we liquidated all of our assets and gave them every penny we had, it still wouldn't be enough.



Contact the insurance broker who sells your employer their health insurance coverage (your HR department should be able to put you in contact with them). They are often in a better position to get these types of things sorted out than we are as mere individuals, as they represent a lot of other companies as well.


----------



## bostjan

tedtan said:


> Contact the insurance broker who sells your employer their health insurance coverage (your HR department should be able to put you in contact with them). They are often in a better position to get these types of things sorted out than we are as mere individuals, as they represent a lot of other companies as well.


Thanks, I'll give them a call.


----------



## p0ke

I'm home alone, so I get to put all the spice I want in my food without anyone complaining, woohoo. But, I put too much spice in it and since I'm home alone, there's no-one to complain to


----------



## bostjan

p0ke said:


> I'm home alone, so I get to put all the spice I want in my food without anyone complaining, woohoo. But, I put too much spice in it and since I'm home alone, there's no-one to complain to


That's why we're here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't decide if I want to go fishing or work on guitars.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

1st world eh? Ok.

Every time there is a concert nearby that I want to see, I have to work; normally a concert that I have seen or DO NOT want to see. (I'm looking at you thug rappers & country music)

My cat loves to walk/lay on my laptop, so I'm always cleaning white fur off of it.

The flight case I have for my computer is too bulky for local shit, so I had to switch back to a bag when not traveling.

At work I'm waiting on the bank to give the go ahead for 60+K in system updates.


----------



## lurè

I have a freaking right shoulder pain and I can't play for 20 minutes without getting fatigued.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought a bunch of Kemper profiles but the box isn’t here yet so I’m just listening to Kemper vids...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

I wish that, rather than an “ignore” feature, the board instead had a policy of suspending posters reported for being boring, attention-starved, +1ing, “like”-mining, “only quoting this post so the guy will read all my paragraphs” piles of shit. And if you rack up enough of these complaints, you’re promoted to “contributor”, then moderator.


----------



## Anquished

Trying to save up for a Kemper but I've got holiday, wedding, new car and house decorating to save for.


----------



## Kaura

I cut my tongue while I ate some sour candy last night.


----------



## Kaura

Just dropped my audio interface and it stopped working. It's not like I wanted to spend my summer vacation that starts in a few weeks by recording music. I've been planning to replace that interface anyway since it's one of those piece of crap first generation Focusrite Scarlett's but I really don't feel like spending any money on a new one right since I've been planning to buy a new guitar once my next paycheck comes.

Edit: Lol, didn't even remember I made that earlier post today. I was basicly half asleep at work. I guess it counts as a first world problem too that I can't go to bed before midnight because of the amount of daylight we get here in northern Europe.


----------



## bostjan

I fell asleep with the fan blowing in my face and I woke up with an eye-ache. Since my day at work was 80-90% scheduled computer screen time, I'm doomed. I already sprayed myself in the eye with water three times today, trying to get some relief.


----------



## AxeHappy

I keep discovering/re-discovering guitar brands and it is fucking up my planned queue of ordering guitars.


----------



## Edika

I had to cancel an order for a Jackson Kelly guitar case. I had ordered it on the 12th of May from an online shop I had a 10% coupon. It wasn't on stock but said available 7 days after order. So I said what the heck. 7 days became 14 before it was back on stock (not in my hands) and two days ago I received an update that due to their supplier it will be with them on the end of July. I didn't feel I wanted to wait that long as I'm not sure they'll get it for sure then.

In a sense I didn't mind as my credit card bill will be a bit higher than what I wanted due to some unexpected expenses. To make things worse though I got an email that some pickups I was after will be back on stock this evening and even received a 10% voucher for a set. Adult brain and immature kiddie brain are fighting it out for sure.


----------



## Demiurge

Everyone in the city I work in was let out of work early today; they all took the same small early commuter train; the heat was running on the whole time on a warm day.


----------



## Kaura

Had to buy a Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 because the only store that sells it around here didn't have the 2i2 on stock and the Solo version doesn't have a volume knob for headphones. So basicly I had to pay 70€ extra for one knob because I don't even need a single output apart from the headphone one.


----------



## p0ke

The goddamned cleaner always goes to clean the toilet at the office right when I need to take a shit. Like literally every morning. I don't even think I take a shit the same time every morning, but every day when I feel like it's time to go and I look towards the toilet, I see the fucking trolley next to the toilet. Annoying as fuck. Luckily the daily cleanup only takes like 10 minutes.


----------



## lurè

p0ke said:


> The goddamned cleaner always goes to clean the toilet at the office right when I need to take a shit. Like literally every morning. I don't even think I take a shit the same time every morning, but every day when I feel like it's time to go and I look towards the toilet, I see the fucking trolley next to the toilet. Annoying as fuck. Luckily the daily cleanup only takes like 10 minutes.


Poop on the trolley


----------



## r33per

lurè said:


> Poop on the trolley


Literal lol


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> The goddamned cleaner always goes to clean the toilet at the office right when I need to take a shit. Like literally every morning. I don't even think I take a shit the same time every morning, but every day when I feel like it's time to go and I look towards the toilet, I see the fucking trolley next to the toilet. Annoying as fuck. Luckily the daily cleanup only takes like 10 minutes.



This has happened to me a few times and while their patterns change slightly I know now which times they'll be cleaning the toilets next to my department. But sometimes they mixed it up a bit and they'll come to clean the toilets after I've entered and have started already. Hearing "Is anybody in?" doesn't really help finishing up quickly.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> The goddamned cleaner always goes to clean the toilet at the office right when I need to take a shit. Like literally every morning. I don't even think I take a shit the same time every morning, but every day when I feel like it's time to go and I look towards the toilet, I see the fucking trolley next to the toilet. Annoying as fuck. Luckily the daily cleanup only takes like 10 minutes.



I can relate. I remember this one time going to the other side of my workplace just because I thought that I could take a shit in peace there but just my luck the cleaning lady was on that side just on that one day at that time of the day. Also, last week I almost shat my pants because people took so long in the toilet. I waited for 10 minutes in front of the bathroom, then went to have a cigarette and when I came back there was still someone sitting in one of the stalls and I finished my stuff before him. Like, what the hell are they doing there? Eat some fibers if you need 30 minutes to take a shit or just stare at your phone in the working area like everyone else.

I loved doing Sunday shifts just because my small department was the only one who had regular Sunday shifts so I could just go to the empty break room on the other side of the building and sit there as long as I wanted. But luckily I quit my job and don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## bostjan

Since my lab got moved to the other side of the building, and I no longer have my own bathroom, I now have to use the shop floor bathroom. 4 times out of 10 that I go in there, there's puke in the sink. Once there was a dead rat in there, and there are always tons of bugs running and flying around. No one ever flushes the toilets, because no one wants to get Hepatitis from touching the lever. There's only sometimes soap in one of the two dispensers, never in both, and there are typically no paper towels. The door to the bathroom stall has a 4 inch gap between it and the wall, and one of the two urinals is right next to the door with no privacy. There have been multiple times I went in there to relieve my bladder, and there was literal shit on the floor and two instances in particular when it was smeared on the walls. What's the craziest thing, though, is if you use that bathroom on any given day after the cleaning people come through at 6 PM, that bathroom is nearly spotless. It's like they hose it down with bleach or something, only to have the midnight shift come in there and have a shit-throwing party every night...

So, the minor side of this complaint is that I don't have a good bathroom to use, but my main concern is that the people who work on just the other side of the wall from where I work are apparently wild animals with no regard for hygiene.


----------



## p0ke

bostjan said:


> So, the minor side of this complaint is that I don't have a good bathroom to use, but my main concern is that the people who work on just the other side of the wall from where I work are apparently wild animals with no regard for hygiene.



Almost fell of my chair laughing at this  But yeah, that's what typical public toilets are like here too. A friend of mine used to clean such toilets for a living, and he said the men's toilet was the way you described, but the ladies room was considerably worse...


----------



## lurè

p0ke said:


> but the ladies room was considerably worse...


I've heard horrific stories about female rooms, more like a crime scenes then actual toilets.


----------



## tedtan

bostjan said:


> It's like they hose it down with bleach or something, only to have the midnight shift come in there and have a shit-throwing party every night...



Where the hell do you work, man?


----------



## A-Branger

p0ke said:


> and he said the men's toilet was the way you described, but the ladies room was considerably worse...





lurè said:


> I've heard horrific stories about female rooms, more like a crime scenes then actual toilets.



as someone who worked on nightclubs for a few years I could confirm this. Girls are far worse than guys on the toilets. Both places where I worked were top class nightclubs so one of our job was to check the toilets every 15 min, and for a good reason....

and for nightclubs it wasnt as bad as you think. I got a mate who used to work as a cleaner on a shopping mall. Even here in Australia on the Gold Coast... were you would think theres "educated people" ..... but the horror stories he told me about it ooohh man. I was broke AF for a while and I was keen to take ANY job at that moment, and I almost worked with him, but nope nope nope nope nope nope nope.... after what he told me it was a big nope..... I didnt care about the "im a cleaner".... I care about the stuff he had to clean hahaha


----------



## A-Branger

it was raining this morning, so I didnt wantd to get wet to go to the gym


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm out of beer and I don't want to go to the liquor store.


----------



## lurè

It's 3 am and I can't sleep because of a fucking mosquito in my room.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Over-ate until I shit blood.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Hulu's been airing political ads and commercials. I stream services to get away from that kind of shit and now there's nowhere to run, it seems.


----------



## mongey

my fucking iphone has started beeping in between every song on my bluetooth headphones . I only use them at the gym but it's pissing me off. I have had them for a year and it just started for no reason last week 

google has no answers that work


----------



## Demiurge

PunkBillCarson said:


> Hulu's been airing political ads and commercials. I stream services to get away from that kind of shit and now there's nowhere to run, it seems.



That's gotta be terrible to get a loop of those over the other standard 2/3 commercials. 

My Hulu: "Did you know that Red Lobster's Crab Fest is going on? No, WELL HERE'S A REMINDER OF IT 50x/HR!"


----------



## Metropolis

Maybe not enough first world problem, but I need my own bedroom music project where I can do whatever I want. Genre is another concern, probably it will just come together if I start.


----------



## A-Branger

they block facebook and youtube on my office, now I dont know what to do at lunch break


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Demiurge said:


> That's gotta be terrible to get a loop of those over the other standard 2/3 commercials.
> 
> My Hulu: "Did you know that Red Lobster's Crab Fest is going on? No, WELL HERE'S A REMINDER OF IT 50x/HR!"



Well for me, it's like... I don't give a damn if the message they air is something I agree with or not, I tend to stay out of politics these days. Try to watched Forged in Fire (go ahead and make fun of me) and every 10 minutes, it's some bullshit about Planned Parenthood. If there ever was a way to make me give less of a fuck, go ahead and play it right before they continue one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Instead of going straight to sleep, I ate a Danish cheese pastry intended to serve several people; and now I’m having diarrhea instead of complaining about farting the covers off my bed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PunkBillCarson said:


> Well for me, it's like... I don't give a damn if the message they air is something I agree with or not, I tend to stay out of politics these days. Try to watched Forged in Fire (go ahead and make fun of me) and every 10 minutes, it's some bullshit about Planned Parenthood. If there ever was a way to make me give less of a fuck, go ahead and play it right before they continue one of my favorite shows.


totally worth it to pay the extra 2$ a month to not have to deal with regular ads. THen you just get bombarded with ads for swamp people and Alone when watching Forged in The Fire.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Day off, too much stuff I wanna do. Video games, food, playing guitar. Snagged a few really good Kemper profiles the last couple days and wanna record some stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

went to the store to buy spraypaint, bought other stuff and completely forgot about buying spraypaint until I got back home. Now I don't want to go back and buy it.


----------



## lurè

I've finished my first guitar refinish and it came out horribly but probably gonna make a thread anyway.


----------



## NateFalcon

Threw away at least $100 worth of food away that expired/went bad out of the fridge...dammit


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Work is giving us a decent bonus, but they're depositing it Monday, which is during the work week. Work leaves me exhausted, so instead of having the bonus today so I can spend it on the weekend, I've gotta wait a few days before I can go places and blow it.


----------



## Vyn

There's been so many awesome pieces of gear released for pre-orders in the last few weeks but realistically I can only afford to order two at the most right now xD


----------



## bulb

F1 is on summer break. Existence is pain.


----------



## dr_game0ver

There is a special place in Hell for peoples who are over tightening filters and sparks plugs.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Waiting on a partial Reverb refund before I post the NGD.


----------



## Edika

For the second time in my life I'm GASing hard for a Gibson and have the opportunity to grab one in a reasonable price before they sell and come back after a few years for higher than the new price. Then I have to also be a responsible adult at the same time. Oh tbe horrors of modern life!


----------



## ImNotAhab

When fancy beers come in wax sealed bottles... They are always a pain in the hole to get open.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nobody wants to buy my stuff on reverb, so now I can't buy more stuff on reverb ;_;


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

It's 4:30pm at work on a friday afternoon, I'm sitting in my nice air conditioned office and I don't feel like being productive anymore, but I'm the type that feels guilty about wasting time on the clock.
Even if I wanted to do something, there's nothing I can start that could be finished in 30 minutes.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

ImNotAhab said:


> When fancy beers come in wax sealed bottles... They are always a pain in the hole to get open.



That’s the time to be grateful for the wax.


----------



## Kaura

Went to a small local music shop to buy strings. Of course they didn't have 7-string sets or even individual strings thicker than .52 or something. Instead they just tried to sell me the only 7-string they had in the store.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Went to a small local music shop to buy strings. Of course they didn't have 7-string sets or even individual strings thicker than .52 or something. Instead they just tried to sell me the only 7-string they had in the store.


Haha. Sales guys.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

that's the upsell of a lifetime. It's like walking into the grocery store for some hamburger and the deli counter is trying to sell you 20 lbs of wagyu.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I took my current job (which does a lot of overtime) to get out of doing shit with anyone other than my immediate family. Like, I don't know if it's a first world problem or what and I feel kind of guilty for saying this, but other than my own family, I really don't care a whole lot for my wife's family that much. I took a job that pays good money and does more overtime than the rest of the departments in order to have an excuse to get out of family functions. I guess that makes me a bad person?


----------



## LordCashew

ImNotAhab said:


> When fancy beers come in wax sealed bottles... They are always a pain in the hole to get open.



Have you tried running hot tap water over the wax for 20-30 seconds?


----------



## ImNotAhab

LordIronSpatula said:


> Have you tried running hot tap water over the wax for 20-30 seconds?



Hahaha, where was this clarity when I was slightly shit faced last Friday!?


----------



## lurè

My car stereo gets randomly stuck on a single song almost everyday.
A couple of days ago I made 200km only listening The Dance of Eternity, almost touching a mental breakdown.

Opel sent me a letter inviting me to bring my car to one of their official workshop in September 2020 to fix the problem.

Like wtf Opel


----------



## p0ke

lurè said:


> Opel sent me a letter inviting me to bring my car to one of their official workshop in September 2020 to fix the problem.
> 
> Like wtf Opel



I guess they're counting on you killing yourself over some really annoying song by then


----------



## cwhitey2

Kaura said:


> Went to a small local music shop to buy strings. Of course they didn't have 7-string sets or even individual strings thicker than .52 or something. Instead they just tried to sell me the only 7-string they had in the store.




I had my drummer pick me up some string at GC the last time he was there. I told him to grad me D'Addario Ej22's...which they ALWAYS carry(I use them for drop c or b). The kid working could 'couldn't find them' so gave him a set of 8's and said that would do the job...


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Went to a small local music shop to buy strings. Of course they didn't have 7-string sets or even individual strings thicker than .52 or something. Instead they just tried to sell me the only 7-string they had in the store.



You'd think if they sell 7-strings (or a 7-string in that case  ) they'd have strings for them as well. I guess individual thicker strings would make more sense though, so they can sell the normal sets to 6-string players and then just add the 7-string when needed, but still. You could've bought a bass string though 
The local music stores here seem to be quite stupid about strings in general though - I remember the time before I could afford a 7-string but wanted to play in lower tunings, I went to a music store in Pori and asked what kind of strings I would need to tune to A-standard. And the guy instantly thinks I want to up tune from E -> A and says there are no strings thin enough for that  Then I explain to him that I want to tune my 6-string as if it was a 7-string and he gives me a WTF expression as if he'd never heard about 7-string guitars (to be fair, they weren't that common where I lived in 2006) and then finally went and dug up some baritone strings. I bought the pack, and as I left the store he asked me once again "are you sure about this... make sure you don't try to tune those to standard tuning!"  Those strings did the trick though and I played that way until I could afford my RG1527.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> You'd think if they sell 7-strings (or a 7-string in that case  ) they'd have strings for them as well. I guess individual thicker strings would make more sense though, so they can sell the normal sets to 6-string players and then just add the 7-string when needed, but still. You could've bought a bass string though
> The local music stores here seem to be quite stupid about strings in general though - I remember the time before I could afford a 7-string but wanted to play in lower tunings, I went to a music store in Pori and asked what kind of strings I would need to tune to A-standard. And the guy instantly thinks I want to up tune from E -> A and says there are no strings thin enough for that  Then I explain to him that I want to tune my 6-string as if it was a 7-string and he gives me a WTF expression as if he'd never heard about 7-string guitars (to be fair, they weren't that common where I lived in 2006) and then finally went and dug up some baritone strings. I bought the pack, and as I left the store he asked me once again "are you sure about this... make sure you don't try to tune those to standard tuning!"  Those strings did the trick though and I played that way until I could afford my RG1527.



Yeah. What I don't understand is that the store that I visited had strings by Fender, GHS, D'addario, DR, Rotosound and EB but there wasn't that much to choose from when it came to the gauges. I know some people are pretty adamant about which brand they use but it would still make more sense to have more selection gauge-wise.

Actually they had just sold a 7-string in that store and had ordered some strings for them. Better "late" than never I guess.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Yeah. What I don't understand is that the store that I visited had strings by Fender, GHS, D'addario, DR, Rotosound and EB but there wasn't that much to choose from when it came to the gauges. I know some people are pretty adamant about which brand they use but it would still make more sense to have more selection gauge-wise.
> 
> Actually they had just sold a 7-string in that store and had ordered some strings for them. Better "late" than never I guess.



Yep, at least they're getting there  I guess they just have to have something from every brand in order to maintain contact with the distributors? I mean, if they only had 1-2 brands and lots of string gauges, the distributors of other brands wouldn't want to sell them specific sets anymore? Otherwise it would make sense for them to just carry the most popular sets and then make specific orders from the distributor when there is demand? (which it sounds like they're partially doing though)


----------



## A-Branger

lurè said:


> My car stereo gets randomly stuck on a single song almost everyday.
> A couple of days ago I made 200km only listening The Dance of Eternity, almost touching a mental breakdown.
> 
> Opel sent me a letter inviting me to bring my car to one of their official workshop in September 2020 to fix the problem.
> 
> Like wtf Opel


I just picture yourself like on How I Meet Your Mother, were Marshals car have the “if i walk 500 miles...” song stuck in it haha


----------



## Kaura

I can't open a fecking soda bottle. I feel such a soyboy.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Trying to find the temperature sweet spot when using an unfamiliar shower.


----------



## Metropolis

I lost two guitar picks at airport security check. Maybe dropped them when emptying my pockets, or staff at the airport dropped them into somewhere when inspecting all my luggage and carried items.


----------



## lurè

I'm building a new gaming PC but graphic cards and ram are fucking expensive atm.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Metropolis said:


> I lost two guitar picks at airport security check. Maybe dropped them when emptying my pockets, or staff at the airport dropped them into somewhere when inspecting all my luggage and carried items.



Oh trust me, you didn't lose them. Like all guitar picks at some point, yours became sentient and decided to take a trip into the ether with the rest of their species.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Furtive Glance said:


> Oh trust me, you didn't lose them. Like all guitar picks at some point, yours became sentient and decided to take a trip into the ether with the rest of their species.


Rick and Morty episode for sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Rick and Morty episode for sure.


or like the south park episode with the underpants gnomes, but instead it's guitar gremlins.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Literally THREE days of updating/upgrading my wife's iMac because she never bother to install a new OS after I bought it for her.....in fucking 2012. 

Almost to High Sierra lol


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and buy a cassette player on Ebay for $50-$70 because none of the thrift/Goodwill/Salvation army stores near me have any.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Can’t find a deal on a pickup for the new guitar I bought...


----------



## A-Branger

I dont want to add/follow any new people on my Instagram, and to "like" random pics because my current feed of recomendations "for you" in the search is so perfect.

Im afraid if I add bunch of new people then the search feed would turn into stupid shit


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Replaying New Vegas, but feeling too lazy to patch in the ability to shoot children in the face.


----------



## lurè

I'll probably need a surgery for a slap tear and I won't be able to play guitar for at least a month.


----------



## Kaura

My room is full of these small black dots of flies flying around. Even at this moment there is at least 10 squished on my monitor. The most annoying part is to try to scratch them off since their dead bodies just turn in to dust when they dry. And they're constantly flying in front of me because the light from the monitor attracts them.

First world problem? At least I don't have to care about killer bees and spiders size of my palm.


----------



## p0ke

Went upstairs after a generally shitty day, thinking to myself "one down, a shitload to go". I open the bedroom door, only to notice that my wife has taken the bedlinen for a wash and hasn't put new ones on. Also don't really want to complain, because I can't be bothered washing the things myself, but it's damned annoying to have to put the bedlinen on before going to bed...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

p0ke said:


> Went upstairs after a generally shitty day, thinking to myself "one down, a shitload to go". I open the bedroom door, only to notice that my wife has taken the bedlinen for a wash and hasn't put new ones on. Also don't really want to complain, because I can't be bothered washing the things myself, but it's damned annoying to have to put the bedlinen on before going to bed...



Dude I _hate_ this! 
Whenever I wash mine, I *always* forget it in the dryer until it's time to pass out.


----------



## Randy

Looking to buy a new boat but no room to put it because I have two others I need to get rid of!


----------



## p0ke

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Dude I _hate_ this!
> Whenever I wash mine, I *always* forget it in the dryer until it's time to pass out.



Yep  I mean, changing them is no problem, but when you have to do it when you've already convinced yourself the day is over... Just plain horrible.


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> Yep  I mean, changing them is no problem, but when you have to do it when you've already convinced yourself the day is over... Just plain horrible.



Oh it's a hassle tired or not. What I hate most is changing the duvet cover. I put the two corners on the far end of the duvet and try to shake the rest in and still ends up a mess that needs straightening out.


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> Oh it's a hassle tired or not. What I hate most is changing the duvet cover. I put the two corners on the far end of the duvet and try to shake the rest in and still ends up a mess that needs straightening out.



I didn't say it was fun or anything, but it gets significantly worse when you've just thought you're done for the day 
But I agree, changing the duvet cover is definitely the annoying part. And it gets even more annoying the bigger the duvet is - we have a summer one and a winter one, and the winter duvet (which I changed to yesterday) is 240x220 and thick af. Single ones are pretty easy, but since I want to be in skin contact with my wife I insist on having a double sized duvet.
Also Finnish made duvet covers pretty much always have holes in the far end that you can stick your hands through to pull the duvet through and it goes pretty much straight, but the winter duvet is a weird size that pretty much only Ikea sells, and their covers don't have the holes ...

Hah, that's a pretty first world problem in it's own right: "Ikea duvet covers don't have hand holes"


----------



## Kaura

For me the pillow cover is the worst. Most times I just end up being frustrated and punch the pillow until it has formed a round ball inside the cover.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Laid down to relax, had a deep yawn, then nearly fainted from the drop in blood pressure caused by my thirty five-second fart. I felt like a fireplace bellow.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> For me the pillow cover is the worst. Most times I just end up being frustrated and punch the pillow until it has formed a round ball inside the cover.



Both me and my wife have these neck support pillows that are quite firm, those are very easy to put the cover on. I really want a proper one though, I used to have a Tempur pillow but it started to look so disgusting, my wife threw it away when we moved (it had a bunch of tooth marks on it as my grandpa's dog had a fight with it, etc). Now I have one that I bought from Lidl around the same time  It's better than a "normal" pillow but doesn't support the neck nearly as much as the Tempur did. My wife has an Ikea pillow, and it's pretty much the same as mine, just with a different logo.


----------



## TedEH

I haven't picked up a bass in so long - but I was given some tracks to learn for a fill-in gig and now all the bass-playing blisters are coming back. :S


----------



## Edika

What I was most shocked with when I moved in N.Ireland is that I needed a summet duvet lol. For me summer time was always sheets and when really warm, nothing.


----------



## Randy

TedEH said:


> I haven't picked up a bass in so long - but I was given some tracks to learn for a fill-in gig and now all the bass-playing blisters are coming back. :S



Neg. Bass playing woes are a strictly 'Second World' issue.


----------



## TedEH

Ok, a better one for today:
I made myself a good lunch this morning, and then lost it somehow. I suspect it's waiting for me at home where it's going to go bad on the counter.


----------



## tedtan

First, I pre-ordered Bob Woodward's new book _Fear: Trump in the White House_ and it was supposed to be delivered yesterday. It was even put on the vehicle for delivery yesterday. But it was not delivered yesterday. Why not? Who knows? But this is a semi-regular occurrence with my local USPS post office. Between simply not bothering to deliver an item even after it has been put on the vehicle for delivery and delivering it to a wrong address and marking it delivered only to have it show up a week and a half later, on to occasionally simply skipping delivering the mail on days that are not postal holidays, this is the worst post office I have ever experienced. The USPS is never good, but this one is absolutely terrible.


----------



## tedtan

Second, my wife and I recently rescued a roughly one month old baby cat, and last night she decided she wanted to sleep next to my head. Unfortunately she kept waking me up by licking my forehead, my eyes (fortunately they were closed), and my nose. No matter how many times I moved her, put her on the floor, or tried to temporarily pawn her off on the other cat, she kept coming back to my face and licking. I suppose this was better than the roaches and rats that might wake me up in a second world locale, or the tigers/lions/crocodiles/pythons/cobras/etc. that might wake me up in a third world locale, but I'm still tired, dammit.


----------



## TedEH

tedtan said:


> But it was not delivered yesterday. Why not? Who knows?


I keep getting delivery notices on my door that say I can pick up the item at the post office after 1pm the next day. And when they say 1pm the next day, THEY MEAN IT. It doesn't matter if the package went there immediately after (it's just down the road), and it doesn't matter if you arrive at noon instead of 1pm. Rules are rules. On top of that, on several occasions, including the last time I got a delivery like this, the item wasn't even actually there. It took a couple of days before it actually arrived at the post office, despite the slip on my door claiming the were going to leave it there the next day.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tedtan said:


> Second, my wife and I recently rescued a roughly one month old baby cat, and last night she decided she wanted to sleep next to my head. Unfortunately she kept waking me up by licking my forehead, my eyes (fortunately they were closed), and my nose. No matter how many times I moved her, put her on the floor, or tried to temporarily pawn her off on the other cat, she kept coming back to my face and licking. I suppose this was better than the roaches and rats that might wake me up in a second world locale, or the tigers/lions/crocodiles/pythons/cobras/etc. that might wake me up in a third world locale, but I'm still tired, dammit.


just enjoy it while it lasts, they're only kittens for a little while. In a couple months it probably won't want to cuddle much at all. my cat used to crawl onto my chest while I slept and sleep there (or he'd go in the crook of my arm up against my armpit). now that's he's about 6 years old and 15 lbs heavier, neither of those locations are viable options anymore. He still likes to sit on my chest like a furry succubi/incubi though.


----------



## A-Branger

TedEH said:


> Ok, a better one for today:
> I made myself a good lunch this morning, and then lost it somehow. I suspect it's waiting for me at home where it's going to go bad on the counter.


hey at least you wont have to think about dinner, it would be there ready for you


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> What I was most shocked with when I moved in N.Ireland is that I needed a summet duvet lol. For me summer time was always sheets and when really warm, nothing.



Hah... I usually sleep without a duvet, because in the evening it takes a while for my body to cool down and if I curl up under a duvet, it'll be sweaty in no time. In the morning, on the other hand, I freeze my ass of no matter what 
I used to only have a summer duvet that I used all year, but my wife ended up always bringing some extra blankets on top of it in winter, so I bought us a winter duvet as a Christmas present. For some reason it doesn't get too hot under that duvet, even though it's like 4 times thicker than the summer one, it just feels really nice and soft.



TedEH said:


> Ok, a better one for today:
> I made myself a good lunch this morning, and then lost it somehow. I suspect it's waiting for me at home where it's going to go bad on the counter.



I've done that so many times, I stopped making lunch altogether  Sometimes I intentionally make too much food for dinner so I'll have some for lunch next day, but I basically always forget it in the fridge or on the kitchen counter.
I work right next to a super market so I just pick something up from there every day.


----------



## jonsick

- I haven't had a day off in about 2 years and have used all my holiday time until March for other stuff (e.g. band related, helping out folks, other stuff.

- Just had a snr dev put in charge of my project who wants to minimise and change everything from being right to being wrong and as it's been my baby for a year, the thought of making it shit really rubs me wrong and I know it's due to my CIO wanting to settle some bullshit with me I didn't want to get involved with.

- I haven't been able to workout properly (other than grab quickies here and there) for two weeks now and I'm sure my guitar(s) are wondering where the hell I am

- When I'm not doing either of my two jobs, time seems to be taken up with other people. I would just quit one of them, but my main earner is my day job, my night job is the one I actually like doing (personal trainer) but doesn't pay me enough to pay my mortgage with so I can't or won't leave either one go. And even if I did, the time would just get taken up with people wanting me to do shit anyway.

- As a hypocritical turn, when I don't get to see other people and given I live alone, things can get a bit lonely. 

- Hating the dating life at the moment as it's full of girls who I don't really gel with personally so it's either ONS or goes on longer than it should before I get annoyed and split off but the girl I do want to be with can't really commit due to other life stuff (nope I'm not 17 haha). Dating one girl right now who is hot but has absolutely nothing in common with me. I give it a week before I get annoyed enough to split it off.

- The fact I've physically forgotten to eat for two days, just too busy. I'm not even hungry (don't actually get hungry but that's another story). But since lunchtime on Wednesday, just haven't remembered.

All that and I'm not even married with kids haha. Christ knows how you guys do it!

That said, I am about this close to eBaying my phone and having people just call me if they want something.


----------



## tedtan

TedEH said:


> Ok, a better one for today:
> I made myself a good lunch this morning, and then lost it somehow. I suspect it's waiting for me at home where it's going to go bad on the counter.



Man, I am the KING of forgetting lunch on the kitchen counter, so I can relate.




TedEH said:


> I keep getting delivery notices on my door that say I can pick up the item at the post office after 1pm the next day. And when they say 1pm the next day, THEY MEAN IT. It doesn't matter if the package went there immediately after (it's just down the road), and it doesn't matter if you arrive at noon instead of 1pm. Rules are rules. On top of that, on several occasions, including the last time I got a delivery like this, the item wasn't even actually there. It took a couple of days before it actually arrived at the post office, despite the slip on my door claiming the were going to leave it there the next day.



Damn rule following yet lazy and incompetent government employees. 




KnightBrolaire said:


> just enjoy it while it lasts, they're only kittens for a little while. In a couple months it probably won't want to cuddle much at all. my cat used to crawl onto my chest while I slept and sleep there (or he'd go in the crook of my arm up against my armpit). now that's he's about 6 years old and 15 lbs heavier, neither of those locations are viable options anymore. He still likes to sit on my chest like a furry succubi/incubi though.



She's actually been really fun (and funny to watch) for the most part; it was just that one night.


----------



## TedEH

tedtan said:


> Man, I am the KING of forgetting lunch on the kitchen counter, so I can relate.


I don't normally do that, so I was irrationally angry at this one instance. I re-traced my steps from that morning (as much as I could at the office), insisting I couldn't have been dumb enough to just leave my lunch at home. It was at home.


----------



## p0ke

I forgot my lunch in the fridge today, once again  I made enchiladas yesterday and they turned out pretty damned good, I hope my wife doesn't eat them for lunch so I can eat them when I get home


----------



## TedEH

All of my problems seem to feel a lot more like "first world problems" this week, given this area was hit by three tornadoes this past weekend and I was mostly unaffected. If I forget my lunch one day, who cares - it's not like I had to throw out the contents of my fridge because the power's been out for several days - or worse, not having access to my fridge because it's now inside a condemned building, or maybe not inside a building at all anymore.


----------



## A-Branger

that horrible moment when the guy next to you has his phone ringtone to be the same as your alarm clock one


----------



## Kaura

I think it's time to say goodbye to the summer cottage for this year. It's so windy that the electricity gets cut every 15 minutes.


----------



## narad

Truly a first world problem.


----------



## Kaura

narad said:


> Truly a first world problem.



Hey, I don't even care that I can't heat up any food. I just want to play my guitar with my pc plugins. ​


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I think it's time to say goodbye to the summer cottage for this year. It's so windy that the electricity gets cut every 15 minutes.



Yeah, summer cottage problems are pretty much as first world as you can get 
I've been contemplating getting one, but when I think about it, I actually don't want one. Why?
First of all, I'd end up spending all the holidays there, which might be OK for a while, but then if you think how many plane tickets and hotels you could've payed for with the same money... And you'd get to see lots of different places instead of just the forest 
Then there's the part that you have to take care of the place, even in the middle of the winter you need to visit every now and then to check that everything is OK and then you need to rake the leaves, mow the lawn, bla bla, that you also do at home.
Not to mention all the extra expenses, you need to pay tax for owning a building, electricity needs to be on all year around so the cottage won't freeze over... Also getting there tends to be a long drive (because what would be the point in having a cottage right next to your house?), and petrol isn't exactly free these days.

... and still I'm thinking about getting one from time to time  But realistically, you only want to spend a weekend or two every summer there, so might as well just rent a cottage for that short time.
I don't really know why I wanted to rant about this, sorry  I love summer cottages, I just can't justify getting one myself as I'd rather travel around the world for the same money.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> I don't really know why I wanted to rant about this, sorry  I love summer cottages, I just can't justify getting one myself as I'd rather travel around the world for the same money.



My dad got to travel around the world just because of his job that he got sick of travelling before even retiring. So for him it was pretty logical to get a summer cottage and invest a shitload of money (and time) on it. And when I say invest, that's what it is, an investment. When you travel, that's just money long gone but real estate is one of the most common and safest investments. Hell, I don't even want to imagine how much you could get from this place by selling it to some rich Russian. Probably enough to travel around the world for the rest of my life.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

A-Branger said:


> that horrible moment when the guy next to you has his phone ringtone to be the same as your alarm clock one


it sends a shock down my spine...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

My last NGD thread featured a photo and comment to do with the guitar shipping with a pube stuck to the Floyd Rose. The thread also contained a subsequent exchange of posts discussing the matter.

I just went to the thread for a photo and noticed that Alex censored all mention of the pube in the thread, but left the curse words.


----------



## Demiurge

Saw eggnog at the grocery store, and I hear there are Christmas trees at Macy's. It has begun already. Can't even have a goddamned autumn.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> Saw eggnog at the grocery store, and I hear there are Christmas trees at Macy's. It has begun already. Can't even have a goddamned autumn.



If you haven't read the March 2019 issue, out now, of Better Homes and Gardens, autumn was had in April.


----------



## Demiurge

And in next month's issue, appetizers for your New Year's Eve party to bring in 2020 with style!


----------



## lurè

Went on a flea market of CDs and found Train of Thought under the label "Nu metal"


----------



## Demiurge

^It's hard to tell if that would be out of ignorance or intentional & deeply-withering criticism. Album's not bad IMO.


----------



## lurè

Demiurge said:


> ^It's hard to tell if that would be out of ignorance or intentional & deeply-withering criticism. Album's not bad IMO.



I can understand it's not Dream Theater's most representative album, but I really dig it and seeing it between Follow the Leader and one Limp Bizkit album was kinda of a pain.


----------



## A-Branger

Demiurge said:


> Saw eggnog at the grocery store, and I hear there are Christmas trees at Macy's. It has begun already. Can't even have a goddamned autumn.



over here one chain of supermarkets do ginger cookies in xmas trees shape. They are the BEST cookies ever!..... but they only released during "xmas".... till the point I went to shop last year on December 27th, and nope, they were all gone.. ahhhgggg

I want my cookies!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Demiurge said:


> Saw eggnog at the grocery store, and I hear there are Christmas trees at Macy's. It has begun already. Can't even have a goddamned autumn.



Dude September hit and all my neighbors loaded up on Halloween decorations cause apparently they're all freaks.

September felt about two hours long...


----------



## Metropolis

Shit, I have to stop dreaming and take action in professional life, music and networking. All that takes a lot of work, but I don't have anything else to do. I've been playing in same band for almost five years, and I feel it's time to play with other musicians too. You know the crisis when everything is in front of you, but not yet very easily achievable.

Worst and maybe also the best thing is to plan some kind of possible future scenarios in your head how things would turn out. The thing is I hate marketing myself the way modern world wants me to, even if I have skills to do lot of things.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> My dad got to travel around the world just because of his job that he got sick of travelling before even retiring. So for him it was pretty logical to get a summer cottage and invest a shitload of money (and time) on it. And when I say invest, that's what it is, an investment. When you travel, that's just money long gone but real estate is one of the most common and safest investments. Hell, I don't even want to imagine how much you could get from this place by selling it to some rich Russian. Probably enough to travel around the world for the rest of my life.



Yeah, in that case it's pretty much the obvious choice. Also if I could afford both, I'd do it, but in my current situation I would rather travel even though it's basically throwing away money (if you don't count experiences). 
And yep, I guess summer cottages, especially if it's a lakeside one or even better, by the sea, are in super high demand, so that's a really good investment in that sense.


----------



## p0ke

Demiurge said:


> Saw eggnog at the grocery store, and I hear there are Christmas trees at Macy's. It has begun already. Can't even have a goddamned autumn.



Yep, they were already putting up the Christmas lights at the main mall here too when I went to work this morning... They don't turn them on until December, but still...


----------



## TedEH

I have no idea where to post this, but I think I've realized that I have a mild eating disorder. Too much restricting my intake. Maybe a bit more serious than what qualifies as a first world problem, but when the solution is more-or-less that I get to eat a whole bunch of food and be more lazy, it certainly feels a bit like a first world problem.


----------



## Church2224

I just applied for a job I REALLY want. I hope I get the call and get the job, it's with a great company with good people, pay and benefits.


----------



## vilk

lurè said:


> Went on a flea market of CDs and found Train of Thought under the label "Nu metal"


----------



## Metropolis

Another stupid crisis, now it's my hair. I've had long hair since 2006 or something and had to cut them off once because of military service. Now I want to try something else, partly because my hair are more damaged than ever and they really look and feel like shit. Maybe longer on top and just short sides, like undercut but longer on top than usual. It will grow back if I want have them again and it takes 2-3 years to have them at decent length... but change is good.


----------



## Metropolis

Metropolis said:


> Another stupid crisis, now it's my hair. I've had long hair since 2006 or something and had to cut them off once because of military service. Now I want to try something else, partly because my hair are more damaged than ever and they really look and feel like shit. Maybe longer on top and just short sides, like undercut but longer on top than usual. It will grow back if I want have them again and it takes 2-3 years to have them at decent length... but change is good.



Aaaaand... I did it, lot of hair was left on barbershop's floor.


----------



## p0ke

I've had long hair since 2004 I think, and also cut it once because of the military service (9 years ago). I consider getting rid of it pretty often, but my wife keeps telling me not to, so I'm just sticking with it.


----------



## Edika

I've went through several pahses of long-short hair but for the last 5 years I've had them short. But I'm growing them back .


----------



## Metropolis

When you can't decide what to buy, used 4x12" and a solid state power amp, or new FRFR cab. Damn modelers, and their needs.


----------



## Kaura

I miss having Superior Drummer 2. I never got around reinstalling it after reinstalling Windows because half the installation dvds are gone and even if they weren't it still takes a full day or two to install it. I really should just learn to use GGD or Studio Drummer by NI but it's so annoying to go through old projects when I have to manually open Kontakt, open a drum library and wait it to load before I can hear the drums since all of them were made with SD2.


----------



## Randy

If you're every carrying an appliance of any sort, without fail, the cord will wiggle loose and it's like navigating a booby trapped Mayan temple trying to get where you need to go without stepping on it. If you survive that part of the adventure, it's an absolute certainty the plug WILL become wedged on something as you pass by and you'll have to set down whatever heavy thing you're carrying (and subsequently have to lift it up again), but only after you spend an inordinate amount of time jiggling and bouncing to try and get the cord loose (which it never does).


----------



## Randy

Randy said:


> Looking to buy a new boat but no room to put it because I have two others I need to get rid of!



Revisiting this one. Finally got around to parking my boat. It was moored, which means you gotta take a dingy to get to it. Being that it was cold and rainy, and the water was turbulent, I decided I didn't want to row and opted to bring my small outboard instead. Always starts with one pull but guess what decided it didn't want to start and I wasted 15 minutes pulling the cord on, now that I actually needed it? That's after I lugged it ~1000 feet from the car to the dock.

So I end up rowing anyway, make it out to the boat. Prime THAT out board, two pulls and the cord snaps. Cue 30 minutes of trying to splice the line, and trying to use the emergency starter; to no avail. Had to limp back to the dock with the trolling motor, running off the battery that hasn't been charged since June, hoping it didn't die and I was set adrift.


----------



## tedtan

Getting stuck in an unpowered boat on choppy waters in cold weather wold suck. Enough so that it could also be a second or third world problem.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Randy said:


> If you're every carrying an appliance of any sort, without fail, the cord will wiggle loose and it's like navigating a booby trapped Mayan temple trying to get where you need to go without stepping on it. If you survive that part of the adventure, it's an absolute certainty the plug WILL become wedged on something as you pass by and you'll have to set down whatever heavy thing you're carrying (and subsequently have to lift it up again), but only after you spend an inordinate amount of time jiggling and bouncing to try and get the cord loose (which it never does).



I have to pull hoses at work and it's the same thing.


----------



## Mathemagician

Randy said:


> - Clearly describes moving a microwave or old CRT television -



You had to move a microwave or old CRT television didn’t you?


----------



## Randy

Mathemagician said:


> You had to move a microwave or old CRT television didn’t you?



Frequent offenders, to be sure. This week's case was an air compressor, then the hose reel for said air compressor, then a 100ft extension cord.


----------



## Kaura

Literally all of my Youtube subscriptions who upload regularly (or has at least done some sort of Halloween special video) has used the (supposedly) new premiere-feature that shows videos on your subscription feed before you can actually watch them. Super annoying and I checked the settings but couldn't find anything to hide them.


----------



## A-Branger

Kaura said:


> Literally all of my Youtube subscriptions who upload regularly (or has at least done some sort of Halloween special video) has used the (supposedly) new premiere-feature that shows videos on your subscription feed before you can actually watch them. Super annoying and I checked the settings but couldn't find anything to hide them.



for donno why reason I get notifications when one channel does live stuff, even that I ahve never clicked any stupid bell or whatever and I cant find any setting to turn that off. I ahte that I see a notification thinking theres a comment on my video or another video, yet the only thing is "X channel is live now with blahblah"

aahhggg


----------



## Demiurge

My first Halloween at my new job. We were told that we could wear costumes, but I didn't think that anybody would, because the workplace is 99% middle-age adults. Apparently, I was wrong because a ton of people could have dressed up, and I totally wasted the opportunity to wear my Todd from Bojack costume- comfortable track pants, hoodie, and sneakers.


----------



## MFB

Demiurge said:


> My first Halloween at my new job. We were told that we could wear costumes, but I didn't think that anybody would, because the workplace is 99% middle-age adults. Apparently, I was wrong because a ton of people could have dressed up, and I totally wasted the opportunity to wear my Todd from Bojack costume- comfortable track pants, hoodie, and sneakers.



You wore a costume, it was "man in against-his-will business casual attire"


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Randy said:


> If you're every carrying an appliance of any sort, without fail, the cord will wiggle loose and it's like navigating a booby trapped Mayan temple trying to get where you need to go without stepping on it. If you survive that part of the adventure, it's an absolute certainty the plug WILL become wedged on something as you pass by and you'll have to set down whatever heavy thing you're carrying (and subsequently have to lift it up again), but only after you spend an inordinate amount of time jiggling and bouncing to try and get the cord loose (which it never does).



Real shit. That's like the best way I've seen that described, to 
Don't forget how whenever you put [object] down, it will undoubtedly be directly on top of the cord, and trying to flick the cord out of the way first will be a frustrating exercise in futility.


----------



## Metropolis

Weather of next ten days; raining, lots of fog and temperatures between 3-7 celcius. It will be very dark without snow when december comes... Black Winter again at the end of the year.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Metropolis said:


> Weather of next ten days; raining, lots of fog and temperatures between 3-7 celcius. It will be very dark without snow when december comes... Black Winter again at the end of the year.



Sounds like the perfect atmosphere to write some sweet kvlt riffs


----------



## Metropolis

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Sounds like the perfect atmosphere to write some sweet kvlt riffs



Yes  Funny how there were two black metal bands rehearsing at the same time with us an hour ago. Norwegian sounding band in the neighbor room, and more lo-fi sounding in the other.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Touchless gadgetry. Great idea, just dont make me do test maneuvers for 20 seconds until I figure out the beam threshold. Just want the soap and and the towels bro.


----------



## Smoked Porter

When I'm reading through the forums and see these emojis, I usually get annoyed. Not sure if condescending is the word I'm looking for for coffee guy, but it's in the ballpark, and that's definitely how the wink often comes off. Shit is grating.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's just kind of a place holder for "grab some popcorn" and/or "not this again".


----------



## Smoked Porter

MaxOfMetal said:


>


 Goddammit I knew that was coming.


----------



## TedEH

I sort of see it as mildly condescending in the same sense as that image with Kermit drinking tea. But context is everything.

I read it almost as "[something something mildly condescending], but what do _I_ know, right?" but also sometimes as "here we go again".


----------



## ImNotAhab

Bad theme tunes bum me out. Two in recent memory that I found awful and are strictly my own opinion, were The Crown (an atonal mess) and the Sabrina Netflix reboot (so off the shelf generic you could label it Walmart own brand spooky music)


----------



## Demiurge

^Netflix will let you skip intros, and if you do it enough it will skip them automatically. A godsend.

Intros are kind of silly, anyway- especially for a streaming platform show. Thank you for identifying the show that I specifically selected to watch! On the broadcast side, IIRC Seinfeld ditched their intro fairly early in the series- the logo & cast appeared onscreen during the cold open instead- and that was over 20 years ago.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Demiurge said:


> ^Netflix will let you skip intros, and if you do it enough it will skip them automatically. A godsend.
> 
> Intros are kind of silly, anyway- especially for a streaming platform show. Thank you for identifying the show that I specifically selected to watch! On the broadcast side, IIRC Seinfeld ditched their intro fairly early in the series- the logo & cast appeared onscreen during the cold open instead- and that was over 20 years ago.



Yeah you have a good point... Streaming and some other shows mostly _could_ get along fine without any intro music. I do appreciate a good theme tune though, when an intro does its job it can tell you what the show is about or if you are a regular viewer gets you adjusted to the tone of the show.

Its one of those things where mostly, if its done right no one notices. When its done badly it jumps out or breaks the immersion.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Apparently I'm good enough at my job that they want to promote me....lot more $, less hours, but MEETINGS and I have to be in charge of literally every one of the people I'm friendly with at work. 

Dunno if I'm even going to consider it.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Mildly annoyed at people in small downs such as mine who post a status saying something along the lines of: "Can't give up now, got haters to prove wrong." Who the fuck are these haters? Also, what the hell have you done that's noteworthy enough to have "fuckloads" of people hating on you? When you make it big in a sport, a music scene, or unless you commit some heinous crime, trust me, THEN it's worthy referring to people as haters, but if your only motivation is to prove people wrong instead of doing well for yourself, your priorities are fucked.


----------



## cwhitey2

TedEH said:


> I sort of see it as mildly condescending in the same sense as that image with Kermit drinking tea. But context is everything.
> 
> I read it almost as "[something something mildly condescending], but what do _I_ know, right?" but also sometimes as "here we go again".


I use the coffee for: 
"Oh, this will be good"
Or
"Im going to sit back and enjoy the show"


----------



## Edika

steinmetzify said:


> Apparently I'm good enough at my job that they want to promote me....lot more $, less hours, but MEETINGS and I have to be in charge of literally every one of the people I'm friendly with at work.
> 
> Dunno if I'm even going to consider it.



More money is always good but a management type position with meetings has deceptively more hours creeping in than what your current job. Preparing for meetings takes time and you don't necessarily have that time while managing people and projects in the day to day basis. Unless you get paid for overtime, the money is that much better and have the drive and soft skills to do this kind of job it's not ideal. On the other hand it also depends who else they're considering if you don't take the promotion. A good working environment can turn sour by the incorrect person in charge.


----------



## TedEH

All of the thing after the "but" sound like they could be positives as well, if you work with the right people. If you think the people you work with are mature enough to handle the separation between being friendly and being professional, then the promotion sounds like a net improvement to me. I think I'm pretty lucky in that regard - the leaders and managers where I work are, for the most part, really good at managing that separation. I think a good manager almost needs an element of that friendliness so that they can be approachable, so can have candid conversations about what you're doing, things can be open and honest. If you bring that element to the table, you could be doing your company some real good, maybe.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Edika said:


> More money is always good but a management type position with meetings has deceptively more hours creeping in than what your current job. Preparing for meetings takes time and you don't necessarily have that time while managing people and projects in the day to day basis. Unless you get paid for overtime, the money is that much better and have the drive and soft skills to do this kind of job it's not ideal. On the other hand it also depends who else they're considering if you don't take the promotion. A good working environment can turn sour by the incorrect person in charge.





TedEH said:


> All of the thing after the "but" sound like they could be positives as well, if you work with the right people. If you think the people you work with are mature enough to handle the separation between being friendly and being professional, then the promotion sounds like a net improvement to me. I think I'm pretty lucky in that regard - the leaders and managers where I work are, for the most part, really good at managing that separation. I think a good manager almost needs an element of that friendliness so that they can be approachable, so can have candid conversations about what you're doing, things can be open and honest. If you bring that element to the table, you could be doing your company some real good, maybe.



You guys both make good points....boss and I talked today and I'm gonna think about it but more than likely nope....

In spirit of the thread, I have like $1700 worth of gear that I'm not using...threw it up on CL and got offers for all of it but they all want me to deliver. Can't be bothered, if they really want it, they'll come get it.


----------



## MFB

Scored a really great playing, in decent shape, for dirt cheap but I have to wait 30 days until it clears rhe police hold. I was still able to buy it, so worst case is I'm back to square one, best case is I snagged it before anyone else even got to see it on the sales floor.


----------



## TedEH

steinmetzify said:


> Can't be bothered, if they really want it, they'll come get it.


100% this.

I found out the acoustic I've been gassing for was in stock.... two hours away. But how convenient, I was headed there this weekend anyway! Oh, but they're closed on Sundays. Rolercoaster of emotions, man.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Can't find anyone to discuss Breath of Fire III with.


----------



## p0ke

After the Finnish post messing up my car stereo order from China three times in a row, I decided to cut the crap and just bought the cheapest Pioneer stereo there was for my car (MVH-S100UB). Installation took like 5 min, since I installed ISO connectors in the car and an ISO to Pioneer adapter was included. The antenna was left unconnected - I'll connect that once I get home since it also needs an adapter which I already have. 

Anyway, the "struggle". The stereo supports Android AOA, which should allow me to just plug my phone in via USB and play music off of it. Well, guess what: It doesn't work. My phone goes into charging only mode and the Pioneer ARC app doesn't detect it being connected. I'll try manually setting it to audio out mode later, and worst case scenario is that I'll use an aux cable directly... Anyway, it'd suck a lot to have to connect two cables.


----------



## Seabeast2000

p0ke said:


> After the Finnish post messing up my car stereo order from China three times in a row, I decided to cut the crap and just bought the cheapest Pioneer stereo there was for my car (MVH-S100UB). Installation took like 5 min, since I installed ISO connectors in the car and an ISO to Pioneer adapter was included. The antenna was left unconnected - I'll connect that once I get home since it also needs an adapter which I already have.
> 
> Anyway, the "struggle". The stereo supports Android AOA, which should allow me to just plug my phone in via USB and play music off of it. Well, guess what: It doesn't work. My phone goes into charging only mode and the Pioneer ARC app doesn't detect it being connected. I'll try manually setting it to audio out mode later, and worst case scenario is that I'll use an aux cable directly... Anyway, it'd suck a lot to have to connect two cables.



Funnily enough, similar story. Kenwood Media deck (no CD). Kenwood encouraged me to load their media app so I did. Now every time I plug the phone in, it just plays voice mails from a year ago going forward. ..no settings to manage in the app. 
To resolve, uninstall app and it plays whatever music app is queued up at the moment. Just as expected. 
Have you tried just lettting the stereo read your phone/media w/o the app installed?


----------



## p0ke

The906 said:


> Have you tried just lettting the stereo read your phone/media w/o the app installed?



I have, that's what I did at first. It didn't do anything  It seems to be a vendor specific problem, some phones just won't route audio through USB as they should. Oh well, at least I can plug my phone in using a normal aux-cable, although I guess the sound quality could be better via USB. 
I'm gonna try plugging in my tablet though, and if that works, I can set my phone as a wifi hotspot, connect the tablet to that and then control the music via Spotify Connect on the phone, with the tablet just sitting in the glove compartment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I basically use my personal fb for posting offensive memes for my friends to see, and to look at guitar related stuff. 
FB has been heavily cracking down on the memes the last few years, and I just got banned for 30 days. The meme they banned me for wasn't even that bad compared to others I've posted.
Guess I just have to snapchat the memes from now on


----------



## vilk

How exactly am I supposed to not buy a Japanese Jackson being sold for 150$ literally down the street from me? With aftermarket pups. I looked up evolution and screamin demon, those pups used are worth 150$. It's like _buy my used pups and get a free Japanese shred guitar!
_
I don't need it. I actually already have a Japanese Jackson Dinky. But to have another one, even a beat up one for 150$... with minimal effort on my part too, I'm literally gonna drive 10 min to the mall food court. I can't not do it. I'm doing it. But why am I doing it? To keep another guitar under my bed...


----------



## MFB

My work is switching healthcare providers again this year, so I on the one hand, I can go back to my PCP in 2019, on the other hand a whole slew of paperwork to fill out with the same information for a different set of people.

Hooray.


----------



## TedEH

KnightBrolaire said:


> FB has been heavily cracking down on the memes the last few years


Wait, you can get banned from facebook for sharing memes? That's a thing?


----------



## TedEH

Someone just microwaved some fish or something in the office kitchen.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> Wait, you can get banned from facebook for sharing memes? That's a thing?


yup. apparently anything you post is subject to community standards, so even though only my friends can see the posts, FB banned me. It's not like I was trolling or posting them to public places.


----------



## TedEH

What community standard does it break? I see people post stuff all the time... is it because "memes", or did you leave out something about the content?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> What community standard does it break? I see people post stuff all the time... is it because "memes", or did you leave out something about the content?


like I said, it's an "offensive" meme. Basically it involves a picture of a mentally handicapped kid with a caption about handjobs. If you really care I can pm you the meme.


----------



## TedEH

I'd rather you didn't.


----------



## Demiurge

TedEH said:


> Someone just microwaved some fish or something in the office kitchen.



This should be grounds for disciplinary action, right up there with burning microwave popcorn.

Work is an eye-opening experience where you realize that so many grown-ass adults have basically no life skills. People can barely dress themselves. They can barely use a microwave. If they are able to cook for themselves, the food smells disgusting more often than not.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

People used to bag on me for eating seafood at work, asking me how I eat that stuff and just outright bitching at me because it stinks. Finally, I got fed up and said "you lived with your Mom for a long time, you should be used to the smell by now."


And of course we were both disciplined.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> like I said, it's an "offensive" meme. Basically it involves a picture of a mentally handicapped kid with a caption about handjobs. If you really care I can pm you the meme.



Hmm, I wonder if its algorithms or an army of Facestapo finding these things.


----------



## TedEH

I honestly wasn't bothered that much by the fish smell - I like fish, generally speaking. Actually, the problem is that it made me hungry, cause I was planning on having fish today anyway. Which I did. And it was great. I was more just surprised that someone was bold enough to commit us all to that scent for the rest of the day.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Hmm, I wonder if its algorithms or an army of Facestapo finding these things.


i'd guess some kind of program. it's too inconsistent to be a human


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> This should be grounds for disciplinary action, right up there with burning microwave popcorn.
> 
> Work is an eye-opening experience where you realize that so many grown-ass adults have basically no life skills. People can barely dress themselves. They can barely use a microwave. If they are able to cook for themselves, the food smells disgusting more often than not.



Grown-ass adults whom you may come across: The guy who walks right out of the shitter back into the mix, nonstop.


----------



## A-Branger

The906 said:


> Grown-ass adults whom you may come across: The guy who walks right out of the shitter back into the mix, nonstop.


if you work on a small office, just dont take a dump on it. Just do it a home..... Soooo many times Ive gone into the bathroom and you have that smell of 99% ambient spray thing with that 1% of shit that you know you can smell it harder than the strongest spray ever. At one point we were 11 of us, half of them girls. and yeah I know girls poop too, but it kinda takes away the magic and mystique about them hahahaha. Because I knew for almost a fact it was a girl and I had narrowed down to 2-3 of them

I know you boddy needs it, but you can make a routine in your body to go either before or after work at your house..... And for those that poop 2 or 3 times a day, you are monsters and a freak of nature  hahaha


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Are you actually suggesting NOT to shit at work, fuck that! Why use my toilet paper and stink up my house when I can get paid for doing it at work?


----------



## A-Branger

its always fun when YOU do it. But when you are in an ofice with a 1 toilet shared bathroom, and you just want to go and take a pee to break out of being sitting down for 5 hours in front of a computer, then you open the door and you get hit by a missive cloud/stink of shit mixed with a odour spray that never gets rid of any shit smell.... then you would undrstand my point. Specially when that shit was a fucking daily occurrence.

I get it, whne you need to go, you need to go...... (I cant as I need more than 2 min to do so).

but dont fucking be dropping bombs every fucking day!!, get your stupid body shitting routine in line when you get to your house and shit in peace there!!!


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Uh no, I'll shit when and where I need to. That's MY business. I don't know how they do it in Australia, but here in America, our bodies belong to us. Fuck it. I'll make a trip to QLD and shit on your bed.


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## PunkBillCarson

A-Branger said:


>


----------



## A-Branger

PunkBillCarson said:


> Uh no, I'll shit when and where I need to. That's MY business. I don't know how they do it in Australia, but here in America, our bodies belong to us. Fuck it. I'll make a trip to QLD and shit on your bed.



that statement just needed an eagle screaming in the background with gun shots firing in suround sound..... "Muuuurica [email protected]%k YEH!"


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got a bunch of errands to run and it’s snowing like a motherfucker.


----------



## Vyn

Finally back in a training regime - although an hour and a half of Muay Thai last night folloed by a 30min 30km/h average commute this morning on the bicycle and a lunchtime power climb means I am effectively 1/Potato right now.


----------



## Demiurge

"Pre-lit" Christmas trees with the lights already wired & installed- great idea until entire sections go dark. Do I spend infinity-time to look for the bad bulb(s) or do I go total WT and string $2 CVS lights over it?


----------



## TedEH

I vote add your own lights. That's the whole fun/point of a tree to me anyway -> to make it your own, participate in the festive-ness, etc.


----------



## p0ke

Why the fuck do headlights on new cars need to be so goddamned bright? I feel like it's changed in the last year or so - these days I constantly get blinded by lights that seem like high beams when driving in the dark (and it's dark 24/7 during the winter here). Also I don't get people driving around with their fog lights on even though there's no fog...


----------



## MFB

p0ke said:


> Why the fuck do headlights on new cars need to be so goddamned bright? I feel like it's changed in the last year or so - these days I constantly get blinded by lights that seem like high beams when driving in the dark (and it's dark 24/7 during the winter here). Also I don't get people driving around with their fog lights on even though there's no fog...



I dont mind if they're bright, but if they increase how bright they are, they should also make the rear windshield polarized to counter it for drivers.


----------



## A-Branger

p0ke said:


> Why the fuck do headlights on new cars need to be so goddamned bright? I feel like it's changed in the last year or so - these days I constantly get blinded by lights that seem like high beams when driving in the dark (and it's dark 24/7 during the winter here). Also I don't get people driving around with their fog lights on even though there's no fog...


waht I dont get is the stupid "day lights"

its the fucking DAY, you do not need lights during the fucking DAY....... but nooooo "look at the car features!!... it got day lights!!!...woooooww" *facepalm*

hate that trend of new cars always NEEDS to have more and mroe and be bigger and bigger


----------



## _MonSTeR_

A-Branger said:


> waht I dont get is the stupid "day lights"
> 
> its the fucking DAY, you do not need lights during the fucking DAY....... but nooooo "look at the car features!!... it got day lights!!!...woooooww" *facepalm*
> 
> hate that trend of new cars always NEEDS to have more and mroe and be bigger and bigger



Didn't some research come out that said that daylight running lights help reduce accidents which led to them becoming required by law in some region, then other regions adopted that same legislation. I think that might just be Europe? Maybe other regions just get cars that comply with "global" market legislation.

I'm fairly sure that Volvo did that, with European cars all having daylight running lights, but some other regions not getting the same production specs?


----------



## A-Branger

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Didn't some research come out that said that daylight running lights help reduce accidents which led to them becoming required by law in some region, then other regions adopted that same legislation. I think that might just be Europe? Maybe other regions just get cars that comply with "global" market legislation.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that Volvo did that, with European cars all having daylight running lights, but some other regions not getting the same production specs?


prob its true.... but How a car running with the lights on during the DAY, would help???

like what, watching with your eyes a big car coming at you its not enough?, its part of your visual background and you only saw the car because a small bright thing?


----------



## Edika

A-Branger said:


> prob its true.... but How a car running with the lights on during the DAY, would help???
> 
> like what, watching with your eyes a big car coming at you its not enough?, its part of your visual background and you only saw the car because a small bright thing?



While I understand and totally agree with the day lights, here in N.Ireland with 95% of the time being cloudy and gloomy, day lights really help to pay more attention to cars. And people do have their lights on when it's relatively gloomy. And I have noticed myself it's easier to track the cars when they have their lights on. They don't just blend to the grey background.

If it's sunny however it's a completely useless feature. If it's bright enough that you can distinguish the lights then what's the point? Plus sunshine brings out colours more intensely and makes people feel happier and more alert. So I'm guessing this feature was mostly with countries that have mostly an overcast skyline.


----------



## A-Branger

agree there than when its foggy. But thats normal, for you to turn on your lights or fog lights, or whatever during those times.. Same during heavy rain.... Rule of thumb is, if you cant distinguish a car on your rearview mirrom then you need to turn on your lights.... Actualyl not sure if that its a law or not, but its general knoledge at least over here, till the point its pretty much the rule. Moder cars come with "auto" light settings, so in such dark/dim environments the car would turn on the lights, same as it crosses a tunnel 

but those decorative LEDs around the headlights that stay on all day are useless. If not they are a fucking annoyance on a highway as it makes me think the guy behind me has an urge and its desperate to overtake me


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need to buy some groceries and other stuff, but don't really want to go shopping today since it's going to be a fucking nightmare with all the last minute xmas shoppers.


----------



## Demiurge

^About to go out to do the same and not happy about it. 

Granted, all gift-shopping, wrapping, etc. was done way ahead of time, but we all suffer because of those who procrastinated- even just running basic errands.


----------



## p0ke

A-Branger said:


> prob its true.... but How a car running with the lights on during the DAY, would help???
> 
> like what, watching with your eyes a big car coming at you its not enough?, its part of your visual background and you only saw the car because a small bright thing?



Well over here you always have to have your lights on when driving. And it makes sense because it's quite dark most of the time here  And even if it's not that dark, the lights separate the cars from the scenery - cars can be surprisingly hard to see in certain situations. Of course not in AUS where it's always summer in comparison...


----------



## p0ke

Demiurge said:


> ^About to go out to do the same and not happy about it.
> 
> Granted, all gift-shopping, wrapping, etc. was done way ahead of time, but we all suffer because of those who procrastinated- even just running basic errands.



I went grocery shopping yesterday with a major hangover and man, it was hell  Luckily I didn't have to go today...


----------



## katsumura78

I have a Ventris, Mercury 7 and Dark World. I feel like I need a Big Sky still. I have a problem hahahaha


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

My company is working a half day today since we do payroll and it's kind of a fucked week with the banks and everyone's administrators being off during the start of the week, and this is just such an uncomfortable amount of time, I don't know what to do with it. I don't have any work to do, and I can't really get deep into any of my ongoing projects since there's such a short amount of time on the clock today.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Hour standing in line at the liquor store cause wife is particular about what alcohol she puts in her coffee lol


----------



## Kaura

Not tired one bit even though it's 3:30am and I slept like 4 hours at best last night. I've noticed that I always get trouble sleeping during the Christmas. I mean, for the past 6 years or so I always just got drunk and basicly passed out everyday during the holidays but now I'm spending the holidays sober again and I remember having the same problem as a teen.


----------



## Edika

Internet is down since last night and after speaking with the provider it needs an engineer to come look at things. He'll be in New year's Eve so one week with no internet. I wouldn't mind but we have visitors and kids want them cartoons


----------



## A-Branger

when I type on my phone I always end up typing the letter next to the one I want to use. So for example instead of typing "of", I type "if" and I realise once I finish typing the sentence so I have to go back and fix it

and when I type with my laptop for this forum I type the word but withd the wrgon order of lettsr.... so I have to go to "edit" after I post and fix it


----------



## lurè

A-Branger said:


> when I type on my phone I always end up typing the letter next to the one I want to use. So for example instead of typing "of", I type "if" and I realise once I finish typing the sentence so I have to go back and fix it
> 
> and when I type with my laptop for this forum I type the word but withd the wrgon order of lettsr.... so I have to go to "edit" after I post and fix it



Same.
Also english Is not my native language and when i type with my phone Is a pain in the ass since It tends to correct english words with italian words.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

lurè said:


> Same.
> Also english Is not my native language and when i type with my phone Is a pain in the ass since It tends to correct english words with italian words.



This actually paints a really funny context in my head of you ranting about something and it comes out half Italian.
I'm amused.


----------



## p0ke

lurè said:


> Same.
> Also english Is not my native language and when i type with my phone Is a pain in the ass since It tends to correct english words with italian words.



My phone did that too, but since I switched to the gboard-keyboard it's automatically able to detect whether I'm writing in English or Finnish. 
I'm slightly dyslexic though, so I tend to miss words or parts of words and then end up editing posts dozens of times...


----------



## A-Branger

p0ke said:


> so I tend to miss words or parts of words and then end up editing posts dozens of times...


my daily struggle in this forum


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Because my interests in guitars start at about the 600 dollar range new, most people here shit on the guitars I like.


----------



## A-Branger

PunkBillCarson said:


> Because my interests in guitars start at about the 600 dollar range new, most people here shit on the guitars I like.


just get an used prestige


----------



## PunkBillCarson

A-Branger said:


> just get an used prestige



When a used prestige seven string pops up, I'll do that. Of course, it has to be in a decent price range.


----------



## A-Branger

PunkBillCarson said:


> When a used prestige seven string pops up, I'll do that. Of course, it has to be in a decent price range.


nahh its more of the running joke here on the forum. No matter what an OP says or wants when he ask about recommendations for a new guitar, theres always always someone who says "jsut get an used prestige"... even if the OP wants a new guitar


----------



## Kaura

Winter sucks. When there's daylight I wish it would be dark and when it's dark I wish the're would be daylight.


----------



## lurè

I want those wondeful 18/20°C and 12h of daylight.
I want to be able get away with just a shirt or a hoodie indoor and outdoor without having to put thousands of coats for the cold or sweat like a pig during summer.

Fuck Earth's Revolution and Copernicus


----------



## A-Branger

lurè said:


> wondeful 18/20°C


uuhh you crazy

give me some 25 nice and toasty weather. Boardshorts, tshirt and barefoot all day long bro!.... nothing much better than hitting the beach with no wetsuit for 70% of the year. Fuck now the place Im moving I would have to use one for like 80% of it


----------



## Kaura

Tried to make a nice, short rock song with intro-verse-chorus-verse-chorus-interlude-chorus structure but my prog senses started tingling and it turned out to be over 6 minutes long. 

Also, winter still sucks. But this time because I have no idea if it's going to be above freezing point when I go out or if it will feel like jumping in a pool of liquid nitrogen.


----------



## spudmunkey

My home's new central heat works *too* well. This thing could heat up our whole house to temp in less than 4 minutes, but if you're anywhere near the vents, you roast while it's running, creating hot-spots. It doesn't have a way to reduce it's output and just run longer, so it seems then that we over-bought on our furnace.

Still, a huge upgrade to out old single wall-mounted heater in a hallway which was 9" from the thermostat, and also way better than the last 3 winters spent without heat after it died.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i'm just happy it's supposed to be above freezing the next couple of days.


----------



## Edika

After changing pickups on my LP and putting 4 wire Vs 1 wire pickups I tried to move around the capacitors as per SD's wiring sheet just to see how much it would affect the sound. I managed to slightly touch some of the other wires in the circuit with the soldering iron and now I'm getting no sound . No time yesterday evening to troubleshoot so I'm going back at it tonight, depending how tired I am after work.


----------



## p0ke

I bought 1000l of heating oil last month when I noticed the price dropping from 1.07/liter to around 0.93/liter. But now the price is around 0.87/liter 

Also, it really sucks that the temperature bounces anywhere between 0 and -20 °C - I wear the same winter jacket all the time and some days I feel like I'm gonna drown in my own sweat and on others like I'll freeze to death while walking to work... My heating system works surprisingly well with that though - it's always about 19°C inside, which is perfect IMO.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

There's only two months or so left of winter and it's back to sunshine and cloudless nights...


----------



## TedEH

I wish it was like that here... we have two seasons: Winter, and it'll be winter again soon.


----------



## A-Branger

finally got my tshirts and hoodie on the mail. One of them has a white logo design when it supposed to be blue


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PunkBillCarson said:


> There's only two months or so left of winter and it's back to sunshine and cloudless nights...


2 months?? sheeeyit, it'll be winter here til at least april or may. spring doesn't really exist in minnesota


----------



## PunkBillCarson

KnightBrolaire said:


> 2 months?? sheeeyit, it'll be winter here til at least april or may. spring doesn't really exist in minnesota



Want to trade?


----------



## Kaura

Changed strings to my Mustang for the first in 6 months. I had no idea what set I had in before but I wanted to experiment something lighter so I went with a set of 10s and talk about wet noodles. Thank god I didn't go with 9s like I originally planned.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Audi in the shop for the first time ever...woman hates driving a stick so I had to work 10 hours and then run her around to Costco, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus etc

Was pretty damn boring


----------



## Splenetic

I HATE FUCKING TOUCHSCREEN PHONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a blackberry, it's a fucking brick, in-de-fucking-structible. I love it despite it being several years old. My next phone, if I can help it, will be a BB Key2.

Got in an argument with my boss over it. He wants me to get a "normal phone". Claims I'll be seen as a "technophobe" because I can't move on. (I'm a programmer)

Is it so fucking hard to understand that *I DON'T WANT TO MOVE ON* .... I like physical qwerty keyboards, i don't like touchscreens. Simple as that. With the Key2's specs he doesn't even have a fucking solid argument, but still won't bloody back down.

I fear they're getting me a new phone tomorrow. For anybody else, this might be cool......BUT I KNOW IT'LL BE A FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT TOUCHSCREEN. FFS! Now i'll be forced to use something i just don't fucking like, and it really fucking pisses me off.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> I HATE FUCKING TOUCHSCREEN PHONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a blackberry, it's a fucking brick, in-de-fucking-structible. I love it despite it being several years old. My next phone, if I can help it, will be a BB Key2.
> 
> Got in an argument with my boss over it. He wants me to get a "normal phone". Claims I'll be seen as a "technophobe" because I can't move on. (I'm a programmer)
> 
> Is it so fucking hard to understand that *I DON'T WANT TO MOVE ON* .... I like physical qwerty keyboards, i don't like touchscreens. Simple as that. With the Key2's specs he doesn't even have a fucking solid argument, but still won't bloody back down.
> 
> I fear they're getting me a new phone tomorrow. For anybody else, this might be cool......BUT I KNOW IT'LL BE A FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT TOUCHSCREEN. FFS! Now i'll be forced to use something i just don't fucking like, and it really fucking pisses me off.



You should fuck with them and show up with a flip phone.

If it's the same carrier, can't you just swap SIM cards and use one for work and one for not work? That's what I did when my company took forever to upgrade.


----------



## Splenetic

Swapping sim cards is a process i don't wanna have to go through, don't want to have to carry around a pin to open the slot etc. etc. It's completely unnecessary, the Key2 has incredible specs, it just happens to have a physical keyboard.


----------



## Splenetic

I might actually do the flip phone thing. Should be good fun. Gonna have to find my old ipod for music though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> I might actually do the flip phone thing. Should be good fun. Gonna have to find my old ipod for music though.



Nah, you got to go all out. Bring an old Walkman. Cassette style.


----------



## Splenetic

!!!!

Can't go that far, but i might be able to find my old mp3 cd player. 

I'ma do it!


----------



## Splenetic

Dusting out my 2008 Macbook Pro 

Fuck the world!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Make them happy you use Blackberry.


----------



## Metropolis

Battery in my year old phone is probably dying... fuck this. Glad it has a three years warranty, but still. I'll try to move all the data to somewhere else and do a factory reset, if it's not affecting the performance any way then it's going back.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Woman was in Paris for two weeks for half vacation/half work with her best friend. 

Can’t sleep longer than an hour or so without her next to me and she’s the same. 

Only had half a day’s worth of work Saturday, so Friday night I bombed on it...3 glasses of wine, 4 shots of rum, hit of some really good green and an Ambien. Figured that’d knock me out good, and it did.....for 3 hours. 

Picking her up tonight, the sex will be fast and violent and then we sleep for 10 hours, Jesus.


----------



## dr_game0ver

steinmetzify said:


> Woman was in Paris for two weeks for half vacation/half work with her best friend.


If there is a place to go right now, it's Paris. Especially on Saturdays.


----------



## Kaura

First week back at my old job and I'm already wanting to quit. Being unemployed sucked, especially since I didn't have any income but having to count every penny and hardly having money to even buy food until my first paycheck sucks too.


----------



## lurè

the hottest girls in my gym are 15


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> First week back at my old job and I'm already wanting to quit. Being unemployed sucked, especially since I didn't have any income but having to count every penny and hardly having money to even buy food until my first paycheck sucks too.



It's even more annoying when you actually get a decent paycheck but it all just disappears somewhere... I mean, I was working with unemployment benefit as my only income for several years before my company grew enough to be able to pay salaries, but now I'm still as broke as ever  I guess the main difference is that I can afford food all the time these days - back then I would eat oatmeal for several weeks straight.


----------



## BornToLooze

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> I HATE FUCKING TOUCHSCREEN PHONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Before I got rid of it, everyone at work talked about how old I was because I hated my smart phone. When really, you don't understand how real the struggle is until you try to use a touch screen with sausage fingers. Plus, I moved in with my girlfriend around the time I switched to a smart phone, so I went from a couple thousand texts a month on a flip phone to like 20 a month on a smart phone.

Now that I'm back with what I know, I'm a texting motherfucker. It's so much easier to hit 66655 than to try and type it right on a touch screen.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Nah, you got to go all out. Bring an old Walkman. Cassette style.



I just got rid of my truck with a tape player in it like a year ago. An old Metallica tape that plays a lot slower than it should makes Sad But True so much heavier.


----------



## p0ke

There's so much snow, I got stuck in a parking spot with my car yesterday. Luckily my wife was with me, so she took the wheel and I pushed the car out. Well, then afterwards it started raining and a lot of the snow melted. Then the temperature went below 0°C again and now everything is slippery as fuck. I especially hate this part of winter.


----------



## sezna

Somebody help me with this:

yet another sick ass tele or yet another extended scale 7 string?


----------



## TedEH

^ If you've already something that covers both of those scenarios, why not go for something entirely different? Grab a bass or an acoustic, or a baritone or something.


----------



## Steinmetzify

2 feet of snow, work is closed. Tomorrow is my bday and I have it off.

I'm a fucking workaholic, don't people get that?

I'm bored as hell and will be until at least Friday...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

steinmetzify said:


> 2 feet of snow, work is closed. Tomorrow is my bday and I have it off.
> 
> I'm a fucking workaholic, don't people get that?
> 
> I'm bored as hell and will be until at least Friday...



Some dude on this forum I spend way too much time on changed his avatar and now I don't recognize him when I see his posts anymore.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Some dude on this forum I spend way too much time on changed his avatar and now I don't recognize him when I see his posts anymore.


----------



## Kaura

Trying to learn the 11/4 sweeping riff from Dance of Eternity that the song (at least in my book) is most known for. It's not that difficult in the end. it's only the chord shapes that keep fucking with me (especially the F# major shape, ugh...) and playing it at full speed gives me no time to prepare for the next shape. Just gotta get that muscle memory going. 

Edit: Okay, got it. Now the hard part; rest of the song.


----------



## sezna

I remember loving hot pockets as a kid, and that they were really filling and tasty. I haven't had one in probably ten years. Having become tired of the relatively few options my workplace's cafeteria has to offer, I finally picked up a hot pocket from the frozen section. 

It didn't come with the cardboard handle thing it used to, it was floppy with no crisp, it barely had any filling, and it came apart at the seams on the side when I bit into it. At least the flavor was okay.

Hot pockets have fallen from grace.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I overworked my biceps yesterday and didn't do enough tricep excercises to balance them out, so now i have t-rex arms. I can't fully extend my arms


----------



## Metropolis

Maintaining a short haircut sucks, going to a barber at least every 3-4 weeks is just too much, and I miss having long hair. Strangely the regret came after about four months.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

@KnightBrolaire showed me some awesome music and now I'm forced to put my foot in my mouth about djent music as a whole. Seriously, fuck that guy for showing me something cool.


----------



## sezna

Metropolis said:


> Maintaining a short haircut sucks, going to a barber at least every 3-4 weeks is just too much, and I miss having long hair. Strangely the regret came after about four months.


How short are we talking? I get a cut every few months and only when it starts to get into my eyes. I also am an ex-long-hair-er (as most are on this site, lol), but for me long hair was always pretty high maintenance. The time it took to dry......


----------



## sezna

PunkBillCarson said:


> @KnightBrolaire showed me some awesome music and now I'm forced to put my foot in my mouth about djent music as a whole. Seriously, fuck that guy for showing me something cool.


Shareeeeeee


----------



## PunkBillCarson

sezna said:


> Shareeeeeee


----------



## ImNotAhab

Overcooked a brie in the oven and it's just a melty mess. 

First world rage: ENGAGE.


Hahahahahaha.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PunkBillCarson said:


> @KnightBrolaire showed me some awesome music and now I'm forced to put my foot in my mouth about djent music as a whole. Seriously, fuck that guy for showing me something cool.


see, it's good to expand your musical horizons.


----------



## Metropolis

sezna said:


> How short are we talking? I get a cut every few months and only when it starts to get into my eyes. I also am an ex-long-hair-er (as most are on this site, lol), but for me long hair was always pretty high maintenance. The time it took to dry......



Short sides, longer top, something you could call an undercut. I also hate way of applying products into it for making it look civilized. I got them cut to short because I wasn't taking enough care of it in early years of growing, or even after that, just not enough trimming hair ends. For me long hair isn't too high maintenance because it's straight and has a fine texture, drying is pretty fast and it never tangles.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

KnightBrolaire said:


> see, it's good to expand your musical horizons.




I can't help but think that our back and forth would have been drastically shortened if you'd showed them to me a few months ago.


----------



## BornToLooze

sezna said:


> How short are we talking? I get a cut every few months and only when it starts to get into my eyes. I also am an ex-long-hair-er (as most are on this site, lol), but for me long hair was always pretty high maintenance. The time it took to dry......



Mine always seemed like the less I took care of it, the better it looked. One time I made the mistake of using my wife's shampoo for volume...dear God, I wouldn't have even need Aquanet to fit in in the 80s.

The most recent time I tried to grow it back out it wound up looking kinda like a mullet to the point my options were either cut it off and try it again or go full achey brakey and own it.


----------



## Metropolis

BornToLooze said:


> The most recent time I tried to grow it back out it wound up looking kinda like a mullet to the point my options were either cut it off and try it again or go full achey brakey and own it.



Having them longer on top at first prevents the mullet effect. At first time growing mine was longer on top and everything else had somewhat even lenght with top hair, so it became really nicely in five to six years time, my hair was pretty damn long. Second time growing hair out I had a buzzcut after military service, and I wasn'teven aware of that stupid mullet effect, so it looked bad because of that and reasons mentioned before.


----------



## BornToLooze

Metropolis said:


> Having them longer on top at first prevents the mullet effect.



Actually I had one of those hair cuts like Brad Pitt did in Fury when I started growing it out.

The most recent time I cut it I did the sides and back the same length, and the back still seems like it's growing faster. My wife is always griping because of how thin her hair is compared to mine, but maybe I've been living in a trailer too long, because every time I try to grow mine back out it starts turning into a mullet.


----------



## MFB

Heh, I just shave my head down to a #0 every other week and clean up the back by rounding off whatever hairline is still left.

If I can put up with the barber for 20 mins, its worth it for a free haircut


----------



## p0ke

sezna said:


> for me long hair was always pretty high maintenance. The time it took to dry......



Yeah, my hair takes ages to dry, but so what? If it's not quite dry, you just head out with wet hair. If it's cold outside, I just curl it up inside my beanie to prevent it from freezing. My wife's jealous of my hair, which is pretty long since I can't really be bothered maintaining it in any way:







This is after my wife had just cut of roughly 5" to get rid of the dried up ends. Maintenance? Nah. I just wash it properly a few times a week (I shower more often but I don't wash my hair every time) and keep it on a ponytail most of the time, so it's out of the way. And I only brush it after showering. I know it isn't good for the hair to brush it when it's wet, but it feels better so I do it anyway.

As for growing it back after cutting it short... For me it sort of just happened  I shaved myself completely bald during the army, and then after that I thought "maybe I won't grow my hair long anymore". Then at some point I just looked like I was in The Beatles, and somehow realized that long hair is kind of my "trademark" thing. And here we are again. My wife doesn't like long hair on guys, but whenever I ask her if I should cut mine short, she just goes "Fuck no!". So I don't really have a choice


----------



## p0ke

Got some stuff I really need to get done, but my IDE just insists on syncing all files before it'll allow me to start debugging


----------



## sezna

p0ke said:


> Got some stuff I really need to get done, but my IDE just insists on syncing all files before it'll allow me to start debugging


Android studio? When open a project I can’t work on it for like 30 mins, lol.


----------



## TedEH

I lost my scarf.  I think I left it at the jam room, which is a 40min drive away, so not worth the trip for just a scarf. I'll be going there soon, but it means a day or two of no scarf. I like my scarf.


----------



## ImNotAhab

TedEH said:


> I lost my scarf.  I think I left it at the jam room, which is a 40min drive away, so not worth the trip for just a scarf. I'll be going there soon, but it means a day or two of no scarf. I like my scarf.


I left a scarf on a bus 7 years ago and I'm still not over it. I hope you get it back.


----------



## TedEH

I found it! All is right in the world again.


----------



## Jason B

Ate too many ferrero raffaellos while feeling under the weather; and now feel worse.

Update: Not alleviated by bowel movement. Now hungry.


----------



## LordCashew

The Dingwall my wife ordered me for Christmas finally came in to a dealer a little over an hour from where I live. About halfway there, I realized that I would have to cross a toll bridge on the way back and didn't have any cash. No big deal, I thought, and I stopped by a grocery store on the way back to get cash. Turns out my ATM card was broken, and all the banks were closed early as it was a Saturday. I had to take a massive detour to avoid the toll bridge. 

But I have an NG3 six string and it rules.


----------



## p0ke

sezna said:


> Android studio? When open a project I can’t work on it for like 30 mins, lol.



Haha, Android Studio indeed  Mine's not that slow usually, but I had some filesystem issues that were blocking it from reading some files. I ran fsck on the hard drive and now it works normally again.


----------



## TedEH

sezna said:


> When open a project I can’t work on it for like 30 mins, lol.


Some days it feels like 50% of my job is waiting for progress bars or for things to open, and trying to figure out how to still be productive with that time. 

I've not had to use Android Studio much.... I recently tried to use the profiler in it, and instead of being helpful, it just froze whatever was running. Good stuff.


----------



## Anquished

Car MOT cost alot more than I expected - can't afford a Kemper/studio monitors for a while now.


----------



## possumkiller

Went to the movies and had a random thought wondering how many people were wearing butt plugs at the theater.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I do not enjoy how Netflix autoplays trailers and things I have no interest in.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Anquished said:


> Car MOT cost alot more than I expected - can't afford a Kemper/studio monitors for a while now.


In France it's like 60€ every 2 years...


----------



## Anquished

dr_game0ver said:


> In France it's like 60€ every 2 years...



Every time my car enters the garage for its MOT I'm sure the receptionist grins and starts browsing the Porsche catalogue.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> I've not had to use Android Studio much.... I recently tried to use the profiler in it, and instead of being helpful, it just froze whatever was running. Good stuff.



Yeah, it's got some pretty bad memory leaks in it... I never turn my computer off at work, but I have to restart AS at least few times a week to free some RAM. I've got 16gb but it just eats everything  Luckily I mostly do React-Native stuff these days so I get to use a much lighter environment (Visual Studio Code + terminal)


----------



## p0ke

dr_game0ver said:


> In France it's like 60€ every 2 years...



Pretty much the same here in Finland, except if your car is more than 10 years old (like mine) you have to do it every year. There's a lot of places that do it though and they compete in price, so sometimes you can do it for a bit less.


----------



## Edika

I drove automatic rentals on my trip to Australia and now I'm spoiled. Luckily I haven't burned my engine yet but I did try to put a gear a couple of times without pressing the clutch. Plus on all cars the turn signal and wipers were on the opposite side of the steering wheel and I'm having a hard time re-adjusting. I think I'll get an automatic next time I buy a car lol.


----------



## BornToLooze

Edika said:


> I drove automatic rentals on my trip to Australia and now I'm spoiled. Luckily I haven't burned my engine yet but I did try to put a gear a couple of times without pressing the clutch. Plus on all cars the turn signal and wipers were on the opposite side of the steering wheel and I'm having a hard time re-adjusting. I think I'll get an automatic next time I buy a car lol.



I sold my truck that was a stick a year or 2 ago, and I still try to find the clutch when I go to start my Jeep every now and then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm running out of free storage on box and I don't want to pay 10$ a month to get more storage, but I hate using shit like mediafire.


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> I drove automatic rentals on my trip to Australia and now I'm spoiled. Luckily I haven't burned my engine yet but I did try to put a gear a couple of times without pressing the clutch. Plus on all cars the turn signal and wipers were on the opposite side of the steering wheel and I'm having a hard time re-adjusting. I think I'll get an automatic next time I buy a car lol.



I always have the opposite problem when driving my grandpa's automatic Volvo  I try to press the clutch and end up hitting the brakes really hard in the middle of the road... It happens once and then I remember not to do that. For some reason I never have similar problems going back to manual though.


----------



## Edika

BornToLooze said:


> I sold my truck that was a stick a year or 2 ago, and I still try to find the clutch when I go to start my Jeep every now and then.



I was surprised how little time it took me to get used to it. I haven't been driving for many years so maybe that's why I wasn't searching for the clutch as much. It took me a day but I'm back to using the manual properly.



p0ke said:


> I always have the opposite problem when driving my grandpa's automatic Volvo  I try to press the clutch and end up hitting the brakes really hard in the middle of the road... It happens once and then I remember not to do that. For some reason I never have similar problems going back to manual though.



That happened to me when I got the first rental. I think I freaked them out at the car rental a bit as I was hitting the brake with my left foot and stopping really abruptly. I'm not sure if the left side of the brake is more sensitive or my right foot is used to do more fine movements and is more controlled but once I figured that I should leave my left foot out of driving I was ok. My kids were enjoying the abrupt braking. My wife not so much.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Back in the Day, you used your left foot to select your brights in an automatic. At least on GMs. Little tiny foot switch, almost like a stompbox.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Filed single and 1 and still have not found a way to finesse my taxes without owing the wonderful GLORIOUS state of commiefornia a few hundred bucks. 
I almost think I would be less angry if I owed the fed money too, but I'm getting like $600 back from the fed. Really just goes to show how ridiculous this state is. 

God I hate this place.


----------



## TedEH

Ordacleaphobia said:


> a few hundred bucks


I can't imagine how you'd react to the taxes in Quebec. I've managed to find ways to negate the bill but I used to end up owing something like $3k at the end of each year - and this was after the "refund" was taken into account. I'm pretty sure that was also in the lowest tax bracket at the time.


----------



## Vyn

I've been using public transport for the last couple of days as I've been too sick to cycle to work and I don't live far away enough do justify taking my own vehicle to work (plus parking is a fucking nightmare). Currently sat next to a dude who smells like an ashtray and hasn't had a shower in nine months while behind me there's a baby screaming it's head off at something.

Love public transport.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I usually go into work everyday early, and I can't go in early tomorrow because I have to go to the dentist.


----------



## 777timesgod

We began paying for free health care, even though this makes it by default not free. Apparently there will be extra charges if you want to choose a specific doctor or medicine, other from that in the government list...
Nothing is free, I hate it when politicians go around saying they will give free stuff/services. You do not have money, we give you the sums to run the show.


----------



## Defyantly

People who don't answer their phones to make appointments but cant do a walk-in because you need an appointment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I didn't buy a big enough storage container for all my guitar parts/pickups so now I have to buy another.


----------



## iamaom

KnightBrolaire said:


> I didn't buy a big enough storage container for all my guitar parts/pickups so now I have to buy another.


Pickups will stick to each other dude (fucking magnets), just make a new container out of them!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

iamaom said:


> Pickups will stick to each other dude (fucking magnets), just make a new container out of them!


oh i'd need an even bigger container if i'm putting all my pickups in it. right now it's only some of them and a ton other crap


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh i'd need an even bigger container if i'm putting all my pickups in it. right now it's only some of them and a ton other crap



Two words: Flanking Magnets.


----------



## cwhitey2

Im playing golf tomorrow... i just hit like 25 balls...not good


----------



## Steinmetzify

Fucking people that need a ride to the airport; you've known you were going out of town for 3 weeks, you're leaving in 36 hours and now you call to ask for a ride to the airport. 

I've had one day off in two straight weeks and you want me to stop everything I'm doing in the middle of the day to give you a ride. 

Two words.

Fucking. Uber.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Can’t sleep. Woman in Egypt for a photo shoot and I have a really hard time sleeping without her. 

It’s been 5 days and shit is starting to get surreal


----------



## Konfyouzd

Sometimes work is boring... 

That's today's first world problem.


----------



## Konfyouzd

bulb said:


> Spent many years working my ass off building my life around eventually reducing my workload so that I would more time for things I enjoy. Now I have a ton more time to do whatever I want, but I feel like a guilty piece of shit when I'm not working, play too many video games or when I sleep in too late.




I know that feel, man...

"I think I did a good thing, but it doesn't always feel that way..."


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got this empty cab...

Wanna put speakers in it... 

But I'm indecisive...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Tax $ coming back. NGD or pay bills?


----------



## Steinmetzify

New soap/aftershave combo just showed up and of COURSE I just got done shaving and can't use this stuff until at least Saturday or so...


----------



## Descendant

I'm in pilot training right now, so I don't have time to play/ record music every night because I'm studying pilot stuff.

I think that's a first world problem. Idk tho


----------



## Steinmetzify

Descendant said:


> I'm in pilot training right now, so I don't have time to play/ record music every night because I'm studying pilot stuff.
> 
> I think that's a first world problem. Idk tho



Totally counts


----------



## KnightBrolaire

need to buy food, but I don't feel like driving in this shit weather. ramen it is then


----------



## lurè

Had to use a tremendous aftershave that was deeply buriend in a forgotten shelf of my bathroom.
Now my face smells like It has been raped by a forest of moss covered trees.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Fuck that if it smells good it smells good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> Now my face smells like It has been raped by a forest of moss covered trees.


oh cool I didn't know they made Evil Dead aftershave


----------



## Steinmetzify

When your #9 razor bites like a motherfucker...I hate this fuckin thing.


----------



## Demiurge

Perfect night for sleeping ruined by an extended episode of sleep paralysis.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

made cinnamon rolls yesterday for breakfast and saved most of them for later. Reheated cinnamon rolls are never as good as fresh.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

That's why I hate buying or making stuff for my wife. She eats two bites then it goes into the fridge... where it sits until it gets thrown out cause "it's not as yummy as it was". Different topic but I hate that she has very little appreciation of "waste not/ want not". 

I guess on a related note ( circle of life?) Why does Angel Soft toilet paper continue to keep f#@king with me?? Every damn time that I use it, it's different than last time... sometimes like tissue-paper/ sometimes like a paper towel. How hard is it to manufacture TP of consistent ply, material, etc?? Get it together, Angel Soft or Imma choose someone else to wipe me!


----------



## Metropolis

Bying black bead sheets was a mistake.


----------



## A-Branger

hate that the emoji list of the facebook messenger is different from my computer than on my phone. And its not because different brands as both are apple. WTF why they arent consistent? dang it!.... so much restricted on the computer (used to be, getting better now), theres always that ONE emoji that I cant never find on the computer, so I have to pull out my phone in order to write what I want


----------



## A-Branger

^ also forgot to add, that why they are so different?. I guess someone has somekind of intelectual property of it?.... again I donno why since my computer and phone are both apple.

or maybe is it because in my computer it uses facebook emojis, while on the phone it uses the iphone ones...?

just bugs me that the laughing emoji on my phone looks like a nice laugh "haha" while on my computer it looks like "OMFGSHIT IM LAUGHING LAMAOTROLOLOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOL FUCKING LOOOOL!!!!"


----------



## Kaura

I just spent a shit ton of money on new gear and just noticed that the there's a chunk of enamel missing from my upper front tooth. And fixing a tooth is not cheap even here in the promised land of "free" healthcare.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my chocolate covered almonds all melted into one giant lump.


----------



## Thaeon

Child support is making me broke.

Related: Lack of funds generally translates to lack of dates.


----------



## Seabeast2000

To Dude playing my RGR: Its not a resonator and it IS plugged in. Lighten up Francis.


----------



## p0ke

A-Branger said:


> or maybe is it because in my computer it uses facebook emojis, while on the phone it uses the iphone ones...?



On the computer, you're using facebook in a browser, so that uses whatever emojis facebook provides, whereas on the phone you're probably using the facebook app which uses the OS's emojis. Then again, on Android phones facebook apps use facebook emojis since some time ago... The keyboard (where you can choose emojis) uses the OS's own, though.


----------



## iamaom

High Plains Drifter said:


> Why does Angel Soft toilet paper continue to keep f#@king with me?? Every damn time that I use it, it's different than last time... sometimes like tissue-paper/ sometimes like a paper towel. How hard is it to manufacture TP of consistent ply, material, etc??


I have the same problem with socks. I'll buy the same brand, same type, same length, and yet always end up with socks different than my current ones that feel every so slightly different and CANNOT be mismatched or it will bother me the whole day. Like the new one will be softer but thinner with a grey toe, and the other one will be thicker but not as soft with and all white.[/QUOTE]


----------



## High Plains Drifter

iamaom said:


> I have the same problem with socks. I'll buy the same brand, same type, same length, and yet always end up with socks different than my current ones that feel every so slightly different and CANNOT be mismatched or it will bother me the whole day. Like the new one will be softer but thinner with a grey toe, and the other one will be thicker but not as soft with and all white.



If there's one thing that I'm OCD about, it's socks. I feel your pain! It's either a company's inconsistent quality control or the conscious decision to switch to more inferior materials & manufacturing costs... Regardless, the desired outcome is of course, larger profits. With so many products, the quality continues to decline while price remains the same or rises. As for socks, I haven't found any in the past year or so that I'm completely happy with. Whenever I DO actually find something that I like, it doesn't matter anyway because next time I go to buy it... 'POOF!'. It's been discontinued and/ or replaced with a shittier version.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i can't stand underwear with seams on the inner thigh. i have big legs that already rub on each other, the last thing i need is a fucking seam making the irritation worse when i work out.


----------



## MFB

If it makes you sick folk feel better, I swear a size 14, so they dont make socks in my size; I either have to wear a 13 which is a hair too small and feel like my feet are chafing after a while, or a 13-16 and have all the extra material.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fellow sock people, check this site out: www.gobros.com

Fucking sock experts.

I highly recommend Darn Tough.


----------



## Furtive Glance

KnightBrolaire said:


> my chocolate covered almonds all melted into one giant lump.



Sounds like an excuse to just eat them all at once (which is what I would do anyway, who am I kidding?).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Furtive Glance said:


> Sounds like an excuse to just eat them all at once (which is what I would do anyway, who am I kidding?).


yeah now they only count as one serving


----------



## Seabeast2000

The grassy park where I run my dog has been fertilized but I didn't see it until we were done. Slobber-based fertilizer coating removal commence!


----------



## possumkiller

Can't decide what new shoes to get. Was almost settled on a set of Adidas Terrex Swift Solos in grey/black but I found this Chinese brand RAX on AliExpress that has some pretty badass futuristic designs. Now I'm undecided again.


----------



## TedEH

I also need new shoes, but I'm hesitant to get anything "good" (read: anything not really cheap) cause I tend to destroy shoes within about a year.


----------



## Seabeast2000

TedEH said:


> I also need new shoes, but I'm hesitant to get anything "good" (read: anything not really cheap) cause I tend to destroy shoes within about a year.



That's not a bad run for a pair of shoes.


----------



## TedEH

Really? I was under the impression that most people's shoes last much longer than that. I end up buying reaaaaally cheap shoes (I mean like $20 wallmart kind of cheap) and about a year later they've disintegrated. I've been trying to decide what kind of value it would be to spend more on something that might be more reliable given that I spend a fair amount of time of my feet - walking, cycling, etc. I know nothing about shoes outside of the practical element of putting them on your feet so you can walk outside.

Actually, I'm pretty surprised that some of the shoes I get even last the year - given that I have a bad habit of keeping the same pair all through the winter as well - so by the time they die they've endured everything from rain and mud to snow and salt, etc.


----------



## Metropolis

TedEH said:


> Really? I was under the impression that most people's shoes last much longer than that. I end up buying reaaaaally cheap shoes (I mean like $20 wallmart kind of cheap) and about a year later they've disintegrated. I've been trying to decide what kind of value it would be to spend more on something that might be more reliable given that I spend a fair amount of time of my feet - walking, cycling, etc. I know nothing about shoes outside of the practical element of putting them on your feet so you can walk outside.
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty surprised that some of the shoes I get even last the year - given that I have a bad habit of keeping the same pair all through the winter as well - so by the time they die they've endured everything from rain and mud to snow and salt, etc.



The key is to have multiple pairs for different occasions and uses, and maintain them properly. Also stay out of cheapest possible shoes. For winter I recommend a pair of boots which can handle those conditions. I was really bummed when soles in my goodyear welt constructed combat boots cracked because of cold weather, and changing soles costs half of their price.


----------



## TedEH

I do actually have a decent pair of boots that I shoooould be using, and they've been good for at least a couple of years. But I don't use them much because I'm lazy. 
The multiple shoes for multiple uses thing is probably smart. There's a part of my brain that says I can get away with just one pair for everything, and I gatta convince myself otherwise.


----------



## sezna

TedEH said:


> I do actually have a decent pair of boots that I shoooould be using, and they've been good for at least a couple of years. But I don't use them much because I'm lazy.
> The multiple shoes for multiple uses thing is probably smart. There's a part of my brain that says I can get away with just one pair for everything, and I gatta convince myself otherwise.


It’s the everyday wear that kills shoes, even if you just have two pairs you can rotate it helps a lot. Also non-walmart shoes. lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> Really? I was under the impression that most people's shoes last much longer than that. I end up buying reaaaaally cheap shoes (I mean like $20 wallmart kind of cheap) and about a year later they've disintegrated. I've been trying to decide what kind of value it would be to spend more on something that might be more reliable given that I spend a fair amount of time of my feet - walking, cycling, etc. I know nothing about shoes outside of the practical element of putting them on your feet so you can walk outside.
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty surprised that some of the shoes I get even last the year - given that I have a bad habit of keeping the same pair all through the winter as well - so by the time they die they've endured everything from rain and mud to snow and salt, etc.



Spend about $75 on a pair of last season's trail runners. Online shops like 6pm.com (Zappos/Amazon affiliate) is great place to start. 

Trail runners are basically somewhere in between an over-built tennis shoe and an under-built boot (still low top though). They're usually light and comfortable, but with a thicker sole that holds up better. They're often water resistant too. 

I've had good luck with Keen, and you can probably find them for cheap since they're not really expensive in the first place.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's raining so I can't test spray the paint I want to use for my summer build ;_;


----------



## tedtan

TedEH said:


> There's a part of my brain that says I can get away with just one pair for everything, and I gatta convince myself otherwise.



One pair of socks? One "pair" of underwear?


----------



## TedEH

I definitely meant that only for shoes.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Shoes are weird, bros. 
All my life I've bought the cheapest, generic-store-brandiest shoes, and they all lasted 3+ years.

Last year I actually bought 2 pairs of nicer shoes and within 6 months they had holes and started falling apart.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

For those of you born with the feet of a duck, swan, or other similar waterfowl... Merrell's ( Moab Mid) have been my salvation over the last 5+ years for work where I do a TON of walking/ sprinting. They're not a winter shoe as they are ventilated but they're a damn good shoe for most months.


----------



## possumkiller

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Shoes are weird, bros.
> All my life I've bought the cheapest, generic-store-brandiest shoes, and they all lasted 3+ years.
> 
> Last year I actually bought 2 pairs of nicer shoes and within 6 months they had holes and started falling apart.


Yeah I really don't buy into the big names being of higher quality than Walmart shoes when it comes to general types like sport shoes or casual shoes. They are all made in china from synthetic materials. The longest lasting shoes I had as a kid were some (Payless??) Spaldings that were cheap but built like a tank. With stuff like work boots or dress shoes, I always go with more usually more expensive things made from actual leather. A good set of leather dress shoes can last a really long time as long as they are maintained. Work boots need to be pretty tough and well designed to last long.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Shoes are weird, bros.
> All my life I've bought the cheapest, generic-store-brandiest shoes, and they all lasted 3+ years.
> 
> Last year I actually bought 2 pairs of nicer shoes and within 6 months they had holes and started falling apart.


I've had the opposite experience. I burn through running shoes in particular pretty quickly and shit like skechers would basically disintegrate in 3 months for me, while my mizunos and asics hold up for well over a year. Same thing with casual shoes. nikes, skechers, vans, and new balance all got trashed super quick, but stuff like ecco and clarks have held up for years and years. as far as work boots I used to have, wolverine and merell make good shit, never had an issue with them. I got some cheap duluth trading co boots recently and they work fine but the quality def isn't up to par with 100+$ boots.


----------



## TedEH

I ended up buying a pair yesterday that were still "cheap" by some standards, but they're at least not walmart shoes. Something like $45 for the pair, and they're just simple. I picked them based on being reasonably comfortable in terms of fit, but also being light. I find I can't buy shoes online just cause the shape of my feet are kinda weird. I have feet that are wide - so a lot of shoes that fit in terms of width have waaaaay too much toe room and feel like clown shoes.


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've had the opposite experience. I burn through running shoes in particular pretty quickly and shit like skechers would basically disintegrate in 3 months for me, while my mizunos and asics hold up for well over a year. Same thing with casual shoes. nikes, skechers, vans, and new balance all got trashed super quick, but stuff like ecco and clarks have held up for years and years. as far as work boots I used to have, wolverine and merell make good shit, never had an issue with them. I got some cheap duluth trading co boots recently and they work fine but the quality def isn't up to par with 100+$ boots.


Yeah but aren't you also doing PT running three miles every day?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> Yeah but aren't you also doing PT running three miles every day?


nah i'm a reserves pog.
I only run like 3 days a week and just wear the same shoes when i'm working, so they get extra wear and tear, especially the foam cushioning. the more expensive running shoes are easy to find on sale for basically the same price as cheaper shit like skechers if you're willing to shop around.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I would like to bill CapitolOne for all of their mail I have to handle and discard.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

The906 said:


> I would like to bill CapitolOne for all of their mail I have to handle and discard.



Contemplating making a second account to like this post again.
You too, Discover. Leave me alone ffs.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> I ended up buying a pair yesterday that were still "cheap" by some standards, but they're at least not walmart shoes. Something like $45 for the pair, and they're just simple. I picked them based on being reasonably comfortable in terms of fit, but also being light. I find I can't buy shoes online just cause the shape of my feet are kinda weird. I have feet that are wide - so a lot of shoes that fit in terms of width have waaaaay too much toe room and feel like clown shoes.



I have really wide feet too, but luckily that's quite common here in Finland so finding shoes isn't really that difficult, but when I lived in Sweden I always had to buy some special, super expensive ones that looked like something my grandpa would wear  
I always wait until clearance sales to buy shoes, and that way I get pretty nice shoes for "wallmart shoe" prices. The downside of course being that sometimes the ones I'd want are sold out. But for example, I bought new winter boots at the end of winter (so they're ready for next year) which had a price tag of 100€, and basically the whole store had -60% because of the clearance, so I paid 40€ for those. And a couple of months later I bought some discontinued model winter/autumn sneakers that normally cost 70€ for 15€ (which I'm currently wearing).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> I ended up buying a pair yesterday that were still "cheap" by some standards, but they're at least not walmart shoes. Something like $45 for the pair, and they're just simple. I picked them based on being reasonably comfortable in terms of fit, but also being light. I find I can't buy shoes online just cause the shape of my feet are kinda weird. I have feet that are wide - so a lot of shoes that fit in terms of width have waaaaay too much toe room and feel like clown shoes.



I wear a 12 4E, so I feel you on the width struggles. 

Definitely check out Keens. They're affordable, generally well built/designed, and run wide/come in a "wide" variant.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Changed the blade and the comb on the razor of the month and got kind of a crappy shave and now I don’t know which caused it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zzounds needs to start carrying Mesa so I can financially ignore several thousands in 12-18 month amp payments.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Zzounds needs to start carrying Mesa so I can financially ignore several thousands in 12-18 month amp payments.



Just use a plain credit card and go used if your rates are on the high side.

Zzounds/AMS still run your credit, so it's not like you'll take more of a hit.

GC/MF has 0% interest payments as well, you just have to get their own card.

I'm not advocating for spending money you don't have, but who am I to tell folks how to live?


----------



## sezna

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just use a plain credit card and go used if your rates are on the high side.
> 
> Zzounds/AMS still run your credit, so it's not like you'll take more of a hit.
> 
> GC/MF has 0% interest payments as well, you just have to get their own card.
> 
> I'm not advocating for spending money you don't have, but who am I to tell folks how to live?


Zzounds has those no credit check 4-6 month ones too. Also if you have amex they let you split up big stuff now. there’s generally a small fee that is much less than interest would be.

I don’t understand why anybody would be a music retailer. clearly, musicians don’t have money.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just use a plain credit card and go used if your rates are on the high side.
> 
> Zzounds/AMS still run your credit, so it's not like you'll take more of a hit.
> 
> GC/MF has 0% interest payments as well, you just have to get their own card.
> 
> I'm not advocating for spending money you don't have, but who am I to tell folks how to live?



I don't think its a "hard" credit hit though. They just verify your identity to make sure you're real or something. Maybe the old "soft" credit hit like insurance quoters do and that doesn't show up on your credit report. Hasn't on mine anyway.

Regardless:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

trying to decide if i should dump my mk3 and f100 for a tc100 or not... i keep hearing mixed reviews about the tc100.


----------



## p0ke

Bought a new (well, used) car last week, and it's been telling me to add washer fluid since. Yesterday I finally got around to doing that, and noticed that the washer fluid cap is missing altogether. No big problem of course, but it'd be nice to have  Then I checked some spare parts websites, and they simply don't have it. I found one in the UK for a reasonable price (3.50£) but shipping would've cost 20£. So now I'm thinking about just putting a fucking Tupperware-lid on it


----------



## Kaura

Mystery pedal has arrived in the country but I can't get it until next week because I still have to wait for the post service to send me some paper with all the info for the customs form.


----------



## p0ke

I ordered a Honor Band 3 directly from China for basically nothing, but it's in Chinese unless I put my phone in either US or UK English.  
English (Finland) doesn't cut it, it reverts to Chinese anyway. Luckily the UK English option is almost the same as the Finland-option, except I guess some distances could be in miles instead of km etc.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I bought some cassettes and they've been sitting in pre-shipment for 3 days now


----------



## KnightBrolaire

too lazy to buy buns for the hot dogs I just grilled


----------



## BornToLooze

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I bought some cassettes and they've been sitting in pre-shipment for 3 days now



I'm not gonna lie, I thought I was the only person crazy enough to still have to have a tape player.


----------



## XPT707FX

I ordered a JP7 and it's gonna take 6 months to get to me


----------



## Kaura

I finally started taking backing up my shit seriously and bought a portable SSD drive but I realised that Cubase or Windows doesn't have an auto back-up feature what would automatically make a copy of the project file into a desired location. In this case, my portable hard drive. You'd think that with all the crazy shit that's being programmed these days, that would be one simple thing but apparently no. 

So what's the problem with manually making a copy of all the projects I've done? Well, nothing really except that when I go back to working on old projects and make some edits then it's pretty annoying to manually go and make a copy or overwrite the old files in the backup folder. Especially since on best nights, I can work on multiple different projects.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> I finally started taking backing up my shit seriously and bought a portable SSD drive but I realised that Cubase or Windows doesn't have an auto back-up feature what would automatically make a copy of the project file into a desired location. In this case, my portable hard drive. You'd think that with all the crazy shit that's being programmed these days, that would be one simple thing but apparently no.
> 
> So what's the problem with manually making a copy of all the projects I've done? Well, nothing really except that when I go back to working on old projects and make some edits then it's pretty annoying to manually go and make a copy or overwrite the old files in the backup folder. Especially since on best nights, I can work on multiple different projects.



That is odd. Windows has a select auto backup feature (last I checked) and usually the portable SSDs include their own auto backup utility.


----------



## Kaura

The906 said:


> That is odd. Windows has a select auto backup feature (last I checked) and usually the portable SSDs include their own auto backup utility.



Yeah, but isn't that for the whole OS? I don't want to backup the whole OS. Although, that probably would be smart too but then on the other hand, W7 is going to be completely obsolete soon.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Yeah, but isn't that for the whole OS? I don't want to backup the whole OS. Although, that probably would be smart too but then on the other hand, W7 is going to be completely obsolete soon.



You can, but you can add folders in the Windows 10 too specifically. If you go to the More Options link.


----------



## Kaura

The906 said:


> You can, but you can add folders in the Windows 10 too specifically. If you go to the More Options link.



Ah, I see. Guess there's something that W10 does better than 7, lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

My flat screen LED TV has a horizonal strip burnt out so its 1/4 dimmed. Fixable but pretty much a pain.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> too lazy to buy buns for the hot dogs I just grilled



Ouch, that happened to me yesterday, but with burgers. Life's rough man, I hope you made it out ok.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Ouch, that happened to me yesterday, but with burgers. Life's rough man, I hope you made it out ok.


ehh i survived, I had tortillas on hand, so I made a hot dog taco. It actually works really well


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Local man triumphs in the face of adversity.
This, and more, at 11.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

You guys haven't lived if you haven't had a hotdog quesadilla.


----------



## Kaura

Hot dog without the bun is just a sausage.  I'd rather call the plain bun hotdog than the sausage on its own.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Hot dog without the bun is just a sausage.  I'd rather call the plain bun hotdog than the sausage on its own.



Same here. Well, it's not even a sausage without the bun, it's a fucking nakki  (which is what small sausages are called here, don't know if any other language has a similar word)


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Same here. Well, it's not even a sausage without the bun, it's a fucking nakki  (which is what small sausages are called here, don't know if any other language has a similar word)



Yes... my wife calls it my wiener.


----------



## lurè

Thinking about swapping the stock pickups in a guitar that still have to play and will take a month to arrive.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

The fact that we can't have harmless discussion about TV shows without it dissolving into a fucktard shit show. Just because a movie/tv show covers controversial topics, doesn't mean we have to include our own opinions about those topics. We can discuss the quality of a TV show without that, or I don't know, maybe not. Just would be nice to see once in awhile. 

See: The Chernobyl thread in TV, Movies, Games...


----------



## Jason B

PunkBillCarson said:


> The fact that we can't have harmless discussion about TV shows without it dissolving into a fucktard shit show. Just because a movie/tv show covers controversial topics, doesn't mean we have to include our own opinions about those topics. We can discuss the quality of a TV show without that, or I don't know, maybe not. Just would be nice to see once in awhile.
> 
> See: The Chernobyl thread in TV, Movies, Games...



Where do you think you are? The premise that emotional reasoning and other cognitive distortions are valid, virtuous social currency is the foundation of this community. People post here to be persuaded by a Star Wars “do it” gif into affirming that the toys they were already going to buy are reasonable investments - Not to have the values informing such priorities challenged. And when you require affirmations at the rate this bubble does, any sentiment produced by a mind other than the reader’s own is automatically a threat. Set your expectations accordingly, and you’ll stop being disappointed by the inferred beliefs people have come to hold as an alternative to accepting that they’re a piece of shit. Alternatively, just don’t depend on the guitar-circlejerk board for water cooler talk.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Jason B said:


> Where do you think you are? The premise that emotional reasoning and other cognitive distortions are valid, virtuous social currency is the foundation of this community. People post here to be persuaded by a Star Wars “do it” gif into affirming that the toys they were already going to buy are reasonable investments - Not to have the values informing such priorities challenged. And when you require affirmations at the rate this board does, any sentiment produced by a mind other than the reader’s own is automatically a threat. Set your expectations accordingly, and you’ll stop being disappointed by the inferred beliefs people have come to hold as an alternative to accepting that they’re a piece of shit. Or at least don’t depend on the guitar-circlejerk board for water cooler talk.





Oooooor… and I know this is a radical thought... perhaps we could just talk about how good a television show is as an escape from all that shit.


----------



## Jason B

I don’t dive into shit to escape it, but that’s me.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Jason B said:


> Where do you think you are? The premise that emotional reasoning and other cognitive distortions are valid, virtuous social currency is the foundation of this community. People post here to be persuaded by a Star Wars “do it” gif into affirming that the toys they were already going to buy are reasonable investments - Not to have the values informing such priorities challenged. And when you require affirmations at the rate this bubble does, any sentiment produced by a mind other than the reader’s own is automatically a threat. Set your expectations accordingly, and you’ll stop being disappointed by the inferred beliefs people have come to hold as an alternative to accepting that they’re a piece of shit. Alternatively, just don’t depend on the guitar-circlejerk board for water cooler talk.



*W O K E*


----------



## Konfyouzd

They're finally taking me seriously at work and I'm realizing now just how much responsibility that really is... 

And I have an intern that I have no idea if I'll actually be able to teach anything at all.


----------



## Metropolis

Eh... fuck non-locking tuners. I left too much string to wind... let's see how it keeps tuning.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Metropolis said:


> Eh... fuck non-locking tuners. I left too much string to wind... let's see how it keeps tuning.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My wife keeps putting her boobs in my face.


----------



## BornToLooze

Konfyouzd said:


> They're finally taking me seriously at work and I'm realizing now just how much responsibility that really is...



God I know that feeling. It started as working harder than everybody else so I could get that next raise, then before I know it, it's, "Hey do you think you could run the shop for a week while we're out of the country for a week and can't answer the phone if you have a problem?" 

Now it's finally got to the point where they're going to be gone for a day and I'm like, "Cool, I run this place better than you do anyways"


----------



## p0ke

The sun always seems to shine while I'm at work (sitting at the computer with the blinds closed), and the minute I step out the door, it starts to rain. That's happened every day this week.



High Plains Drifter said:


> My wife keeps putting her boobs in my face.



Mine does that too, it's really annoying. Especially since they're fucking huge


----------



## possumkiller

Trying to decide if a $50 pedal or $300 set of BKP Sinners is the best way to metal up my 70s Strat without going hss.


----------



## synrgy

Lost my job (of 12 years) in November. Haven't been able to get another one. Panic is setting in, on top of peak anxiety/depression. Been floating on 'cushion', but that's running out. _Maybe_ another 2 months, and I'm fucked (and therefore so will be my wife and 2.5 year old daughter). Meanwhile, I'm applying to tens of jobs every week, and am getting _zero_ responses, because there aren't humans in the process any more, and there's apparently _something_ about my resume that isn't getting past the hiring algorithms. I've even had friends recommend me for open positions at their companies, and _still_ nothing.


----------



## possumkiller

synrgy said:


> Lost my job (of 12 years) in November. Haven't been able to get another one. Panic is setting in, on top of peak anxiety/depression. Been floating on 'cushion', but that's running out. _Maybe_ another 2 months, and I'm fucked (and therefore so will be my wife and 2.5 year old daughter). Meanwhile, I'm applying to tens of jobs every week, and am getting _zero_ responses, because there aren't humans in the process any more, and there's apparently _something_ about my resume that isn't getting past the hiring algorithms. I've even had friends recommend me for open positions at their companies, and _still_ nothing.


Get a CDL. Truck companies will hire anybody. The money's not great but you'd never be home to spend it anyway.


----------



## Konfyouzd

synrgy said:


> Lost my job (of 12 years) in November. Haven't been able to get another one. Panic is setting in, on top of peak anxiety/depression. Been floating on 'cushion', but that's running out. _Maybe_ another 2 months, and I'm fucked (and therefore so will be my wife and 2.5 year old daughter). Meanwhile, I'm applying to tens of jobs every week, and am getting _zero_ responses, because there aren't humans in the process any more, and there's apparently _something_ about my resume that isn't getting past the hiring algorithms. I've even had friends recommend me for open positions at their companies, and _still_ nothing.


What did you do for a job? It didn't happen to be web design did it?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

synrgy said:


> Lost my job (of 12 years) in November. Haven't been able to get another one. Panic is setting in, on top of peak anxiety/depression. Been floating on 'cushion', but that's running out. _Maybe_ another 2 months, and I'm fucked (and therefore so will be my wife and 2.5 year old daughter). Meanwhile, I'm applying to tens of jobs every week, and am getting _zero_ responses, because there aren't humans in the process any more, and there's apparently _something_ about my resume that isn't getting past the hiring algorithms. I've even had friends recommend me for open positions at their companies, and _still_ nothing.



Yeah this is a real problem. I see this a lot, I work at an employer services company doing HR, payroll, and recruitment. 
Based on my experience, the only advice I have for you is to shop small. Look for smaller companies, mom & pops, places with under 20 (at most) employees. Ideally under 10. Those are going to be the only place you have a shot at a human connection. 

I just opened up my spare bedroom to a buddy of mine that just moved back from the east coast, and it took him 3 months to find a minimum wage, _almost_ full-time job. 
Of course, we're facing a major population problem due to the recent fire dumping another 20,000+ people into our already overcrowded city, but still. It's just insane these days. I have another buddy that's been searching since January and still can't find anything within 30 miles.

Have you spoken with a recruiting company? A lot of places do more than just temp work, you just have to be clear that you're looking for direct hire. 
Anything you can do to squeeze your way past the HR auto-filter.


----------



## TedEH

possumkiller said:


> The money's not great but you'd never be home to spend it anyway.


That sounds like a lose lose situation.


----------



## possumkiller

TedEH said:


> That sounds like a lose lose situation.


Well it does have its perks. You get to live in a tiny little RV. You get to work day or night or whenever your hours of service allow. You get to be the most hated person on the highway by both normal drivers and other truck drivers. You get to have a thousand different bosses to deal with messaging you day and night pressuring you to do things illegally. You can skip showering for days on end. You get to deal with your company trying to scam you out of money because they think only complete morons apply to be drivers.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

possumkiller said:


> Well it does have its perks. You get to live in a tiny little RV. You get to work day or night or whenever your hours of service allow. You get to be the most hated person on the highway by both normal drivers and other truck drivers. You get to have a thousand different bosses to deal with messaging you day and night pressuring you to do things illegally. You can skip showering for days on end. You get to deal with your company trying to scam you out of money because they think only complete morons apply to be drivers.



Don't forget the best part, you get to watch automation slowly consume your entire industry.


----------



## possumkiller

They will always hire you though. My dad has completely totaled two trucks plus trailers and loads. Millions of dollars of damage. Both times he was distracted playing with the phone while driving. He still keeps getting hired.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

synrgy said:


> Lost my job (of 12 years) in November. Haven't been able to get another one. Panic is setting in, on top of peak anxiety/depression. Been floating on 'cushion', but that's running out. _Maybe_ another 2 months, and I'm fucked (and therefore so will be my wife and 2.5 year old daughter). Meanwhile, I'm applying to tens of jobs every week, and am getting _zero_ responses, because there aren't humans in the process any more, and there's apparently _something_ about my resume that isn't getting past the hiring algorithms. I've even had friends recommend me for open positions at their companies, and _still_ nothing.



Have you tried any resume review services? A lot of charities offer them for free. Though the job market is junk right now as far as gainful employment unless you have a journeyman's card. 

I agree with @Ordacleaphobia , speak with some recruiters. Even a temp gig is a paying gig, and they can lead to something permanent or at least help build up your skill set. 

It's also peak construction season. Lots of construction companies are looking for minimal skilled folks. The hours are long and the labor is tough, but many pay good wages cash. 

Branch out to the off shift as well. Finding folks willing to work third shift/overnights is hard, so you'll automatically be in a smaller application pool. 

Sorry to hear about your situation, dude. I hope you get something soon. No one who wants to work should be out a job.


----------



## synrgy

The kicker is I have no idea why they fired me. They outright refused to provide me with the courtesy of an explanation, because, legally speaking, they can. Fuckers. Every performance review I ever had was glowing, whether by management or peers; 9's and 10's (on a scale of 10) across the board, every time. In short, I apparently bruised somebody's fragile ego somehow, they were in a position to ruin my life over it, and did.



Konfyouzd said:


> What did you do for a job? It didn't happen to be web design did it?



No. I've done that before, but it was in the late 90's, which is to say my skill-set in that arena is bare-bone basic html (with a side of hobbyist graphic design and animation.)

I was basically in customer service, but on a technical side of it; not the front-line. For the last several years I'd been doing what the company called 'triage', in which I personally reviewed all the un-sortable incoming inquiries (anywhere from 400-1,300 per day) and got them sorted into the appropriate queues, whilst using my institutional knowledge (again, had been with the company for 12 years) to identify and/or resolve macro trends/problems, and handle priority inquiries along the way.

The thing is, at that company, 'customer service' was SO MUCH MORE than what it is at ANY other company, so I'm DOUBLE fucked, in that my 'title' had nothing to do with the actual work I was doing, and quasi-dooms me to doing work I have zero interest in. I wasn't a phone drone reading scripts; for YEARS we didn't even use scripts, and most of the ones they're using now, I composed myself. Anyway, blah blah blah.. It's a mess.


----------



## Konfyouzd

That to me sounds at least business analyst adjacent. You're the one who had the title "Office Ninja" if my way-back-in-the-day SSO memory serves correctly.

There are a few positions that *were* open where I work so I was wondering if I could shove your resume in someone's face here. I don't know how many of them have been filled yet.


----------



## TedEH

synrgy said:


> They outright refused to provide me with the courtesy of an explanation, because, legally speaking, they can.


This doesn't sound right to me. Pretty sure they need to provide an explanation. I'd imagine that a place you've worked at for 12 years is going to owe you some severance or something. Maybe your best course of action is to talk to a lawyer before either signing anything or making any assumptions.



synrgy said:


> my 'title' had nothing to do with the actual work I was doing


Titles are meaningless. Market yourself and your experience under the appropriate title for what you did, not what the "official title" was, if said title doesn't do the actual experience justice.


----------



## Konfyouzd

TedEH said:


> This doesn't sound right to me. Pretty sure they need to provide an explanation. I'd imagine that a place you've worked at for 12 years is going to owe you some severance or something. Maybe your best course of action is to talk to a lawyer before either signing anything or making any assumptions.
> 
> 
> Titles are meaningless. Market yourself and your experience under the appropriate title for what you did, not what the "official title" was, if said title doesn't do the actual experience justice.


In certain states employers can fire you without notice or reason. It's rare that it happens, but it absolutely does and it sucks.


----------



## TedEH

Konfyouzd said:


> certain states


I'm used to Canada, where that would not fly.


----------



## Konfyouzd

TedEH said:


> I'm used to Canada, where that would not fly.


So you're saying I should move to Canada?


----------



## TedEH

Realistically......... I don't think I can argue with that.


----------



## synrgy

That's probably what we're gonna end up having to do if I don't find something meaningful in the next 2 months. I'm married to a Canadian, and when we got married she came down here because I was the one with a steady job, but with that no longer being the case, I'm pretty much out of reasons to stay here, other than 'It's not prohibitively cold for 80% of the year', which isn't enough, on its own.

Oh, and yes, it's totally legal for them to fire without explanation. It's under legislation packaged under the cartoonishly misleading title 'right to work' in various States, including Virginia, where my employer was.


----------



## Kaura

Metropolis said:


> Eh... fuck non-locking tuners. I left too much string to wind... let's see how it keeps tuning.



Ehhh... fuck locking-tremolos. My Edge Zero can't keep the tuning jack shit if I wank the whammy bar. I also managed to break a string with some serious whammy bar action after two days of installing a fresh set. 

Also, I bought two 9V batteries for the two pedals I own and I managed to drain one of them dry before even installing it because I had too much fun short circuiting it with the broken guitar string. 1,25 euros well spent.


----------



## jaxadam

Konfyouzd said:


> In certain states employers can fire you without notice or reason. It's rare that it happens, but it absolutely does and it sucks.



Right-to-work state. Florida is a big fan.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Don't you just love when you forget how to play your own riff right in the middle of playing it for just long enough to ruin an otherwise perfect take?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Konfyouzd said:


> Don't you just love when you forget how to play your own riff right in the middle of playing it for just long enough to ruin an otherwise perfect take?


i've been there maaaaaany times  
now i tab the riff out and video myself playing it so I don't forget it


----------



## Konfyouzd

KnightBrolaire said:


> i've been there maaaaaany times
> now i tab the riff out and video myself playing it so I don't forget it


Oh no... I mean I'll be right in the middle of playing it... Played it a million times. But at some point after I hit that record button, my brain goes... "Oooh! Shiny red ball!"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh no... I mean I'll be right in the middle of playing it... Played it a million times. But at some point after I hit that record button, my brain goes... "Oooh! Shiny red ball!"


yeah I've definitely done that as well. My bigger problem is that every time I play a riff I end up playing the riff slightly differently every time. I'm borderline incapable of playing the same riff over and over, even if that's what the song calls for  That's why I write shit down.


----------



## Konfyouzd

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah I've definitely done that as well. My bigger problem is that every time I play a riff I end up playing the riff slightly differently every time. I'm borderline incapable of playing the same riff over and over, even if that's what the song calls for  That's why I write shit down.


That happens to me the most when I'm trying to come up with a riff.

"Oh that was it! Fuck... How does it go again?"


----------



## p0ke

Konfyouzd said:


> That happens to me the most when I'm trying to come up with a riff.
> 
> "Oh that was it! Fuck... How does it go again?"



Yep, can totally relate to that. Then I spend the rest of the day trying to figure out how it went and mostly end up creating something different instead, which may or may not be any good


----------



## possumkiller

I want to change my hair style because I am sick and tired of using hair gel but I don't know what style would work. I thought about just growing it out long again but my wife says no way in hell. I want something short but not spiky. Something not ridiculous or outlandish. Something that says I am polite and respectable in church but I know filthy ways of pleasing a woman and I could beat you to a pulp if you piss me off. 

What is the white guy hair equivalent of this?


----------



## Jason B




----------



## TedEH

Sounds like you're asking way too much of a hair style.


----------



## possumkiller

TedEH said:


> Sounds like you're asking way too much of a hair style.


If Richard Roundtree could do it, I think anyone can.

Unfortunately, I am having a difficult time finding a white guy hair equivalent of 70s black guy hair.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## lurè

Jason B said:


>



New Iron Man looks promising


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> I want to change my hair style because I am sick and tired of using hair gel but I don't know what style would work. I thought about just growing it out long again but my wife says no way in hell. I want something short but not spiky. Something not ridiculous or outlandish. Something that says I am polite and respectable in church but I know filthy ways of pleasing a woman and I could beat you to a pulp if you piss me off.
> 
> What is the white guy hair equivalent of this?
> View attachment 69869


literal white guy equivalent


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> ehh i survived, I had tortillas on hand, so I made a hot dog taco. It actually works really well



been there done that too many times. They are awesome \m/


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> literal white guy equivalent


Yeah the literal same haircut on a white guy does not look badass. I am looking for the white guy hair equivalent of badassness.


----------



## possumkiller

I think the Jason Statham is probably the white guy equivalent. I'm not balding though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> I think the Jason Statham is probably the white guy equivalent. I'm not balding though.


Mullet - the haircut of choice for meth head hillbillies, eurotrash and athletes everywhere


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> Mullet - the haircut of choice for meth head hillbillies, eurotrash and athletes everywhere


Yeah I think you have completely missed or ignored the criteria.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> Yeah I think you have completely missed or ignored the criteria.


mullets can be badass depending on how you wear it


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I'd say a solid buzzcut is gunna be your best bet.


----------



## Leviathus

Due to complications from the internet I've learned that "Old Town Road" is Trent Reznor's first #1 single. Now i'll need to spend the rest of my day wrapping my mind around that.


----------



## Konfyouzd

possumkiller said:


> Yeah the literal same haircut on a white guy does not look badass. I am looking for the white guy hair equivalent of badassness.


----------



## possumkiller

The906 said:


>


If that moustache was slightly shorter, she would look just like my aunt.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Leviathus said:


> Due to complications from the internet I've learned that "Old Town Road" is Trent Reznor's first #1 single. Now i'll need to spend the rest of my day wrapping my mind around that.


I thought you were joking at first, then I looked up the credits for that song.


----------



## TedEH

Today is the first time I've ever heard of that song. For some strange reason it's a "big thing" on the internet right now, and my lack of understanding why both makes me feel like an old man, but also very indifferent to whatever the internet cares about.


----------



## Konfyouzd

TedEH said:


> Today is the first time I've ever heard of that song. For some strange reason it's a "big thing" on the internet right now, and my lack of understanding why both makes me feel like an old man, but also very indifferent to whatever the internet cares about.




I don't think I've ever agreed with anything more in my life.


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> Mullet - the haircut of choice for meth head hillbillies, eurotrash and athletes everywhere





KnightBrolaire said:


> mullets can be badass depending on how you wear it


I mean the hair and beard combo is trying pretty hard to say how macho he is but his eyes are telling me he had a confusing gay experience during adolescence and he is going to do everything he can to bury it under a big pile of overcompensation and testosterone.


----------



## Konfyouzd

possumkiller said:


> I mean the hair and beard combo is trying pretty hard to say how macho he is but his eyes are telling me he had a confusing gay experience during adolescence and he is going to do everything he can to bury it under a big pile of overcompensation and testosterone.


Dude you're killin me in this thread. 

Edit: Goddammit. Your name is possum killer. Now I'm... I won't say it... (confused)


----------



## PunkBillCarson

My Eyemaster will probably arrive before my guitar is done at the shop, and I'm getting some milk crates to lift my amp up so I can hear it better when I'm sitting down, and none of this can happen till at least Tuesday.


----------



## possumkiller

Konfyouzd said:


> Dude you're killin me in this thread.
> 
> Edit: Goddammit. Your name is possum killer. Now I'm... I won't say it... (confused)


Thanks! I'm here all night. Until 9 then I'm going to bed.


----------



## possumkiller

I think if I grew a nice bushy walrus and ditched the beard, I might be able to pull off a Stalin do.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

^Not how I pictured you.


----------



## TedEH

I suspect a lot of people here are not quite as I picture them.


----------



## possumkiller

PunkBillCarson said:


> ^Not how I pictured you.


My ten year challenge.
On top, a 25 year old conservative dipshit with sweaty desert hair unwashed for a week.
On bottom, 35 year old liberal American refugee in Europe.


----------



## Metropolis

TedEH said:


> I suspect a lot of people here are not quite as I picture them.



We should have an international ss.org meeting. Everyone is either a metalhead, total nerd or not at all like you pictured them


----------



## TedEH

I've had similar thoughts before -> would be interesting, if ever I did much travel, to find and have a beer or something with some of the people that I'm ultimately talking to pretty regularly.


----------



## Jason B

Metropolis said:


> We should have an international ss.org meeting.



We will in hell.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> mullets can be badass depending on how you wear it



I've had a mustache and pretty long sideburns for a while, and I kept telling my wife when I got tired of having long hair I was going to get a mullet like Bill Kelliher had.

After plenty of threats of divorce and buzz cuts while I was sleeping, I got the sides a little longer than buzzed and have the top kinda slicked back. I'll be damned if the next time I got on youtube after my haircut, there was a newer Mastodon video (I hadn't listened to them since the album with Blood and Thunder on it), but I'll be damned if I didn't wind up with same haircut he has.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Lately, I've found myself emotionally overcome by music I love to the point of tears. It's not a sadness, it's more "how in the hell could something this great exist?" It's not all slow music, it's any and all music I love. Try explaining that to people around you that you just love the music you love to the point of being extremely moved by it. Now I think of it, I think I might be the outlier here as well.


----------



## possumkiller

PunkBillCarson said:


> Lately, I've found myself emotionally overcome by music I love to the point of tears. It's not a sadness, it's more "how in the hell could something this great exist?" It's not all slow music, it's any and all music I love. Try explaining that to people around you that you just love the music you love to the point of being extremely moved by it. Now I think of it, I think I might be the outlier here as well.


Yeah sometimes I listen to The Wanderer by Emperor on the Anthems album and just weep like a posh old tart at the opera house.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

possumkiller said:


> Yeah sometimes I listen to The Wanderer by Emperor on the Anthems album and just weep like a posh old tart at the opera house.




Can't tell if serious?


----------



## possumkiller

PunkBillCarson said:


> Can't tell if serious?


That's good. I always have a serious face when I'm joking. It puts people off because they can't tell if I'm joking. 

But no I'm serious. There are some songs that are that powerful for me as well.


----------



## A-Branger

possumkiller said:


> My ten year challenge.
> On top, a 25 year old conservative dipshit with sweaty desert hair unwashed for a week.
> On bottom, 35 year old liberal American refugee in Europe.
> View attachment 69889
> 
> View attachment 69890


you know that you are allowed to change your sunglasses after the army no?


----------



## BlackSG91

BornToLooze said:


> I*'ve had a mustache and pretty long sideburns* for a while, and I kept telling my wife when I got tired of *having long hair I was going to get a mullet* like Bill Kelliher had.
> 
> After plenty of threats of divorce and buzz cuts while I was sleeping, I got the sides a little longer than buzzed and have the top kinda slicked back. I'll be damned if the next time I got on youtube after my haircut, there was a newer Mastodon video (I hadn't listened to them since the album with Blood and Thunder on it), but I'll be damned if I didn't wind up with same haircut he has.



King Diamond?








;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

A-Branger said:


> you know that you are allowed to change your sunglasses after the army no?


My wife was a supply clerk so we have enough to last a long time.


----------



## Edika

possumkiller said:


> My wife was a supply clerk so we have enough to last a long time.



If it ain't broke (and free) why fix it?


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackSG91 said:


> King Diamond?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



No, not that cool.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I fought one handed to the last drop of toothpaste out of the tube (instead of getting a fresh one from under the sink I was standing at) only for it to fall off the damn toothbrush down the drain.

Graciously accepting all thoughts and prayers.


----------



## synrgy

PunkBillCarson said:


> Lately, I've found myself emotionally overcome by music I love to the point of tears. It's not a sadness, it's more "how in the hell could something this great exist?" It's not all slow music, it's any and all music I love. Try explaining that to people around you that you just love the music you love to the point of being extremely moved by it. Now I think of it, I think I might be the outlier here as well.



Happens to me more often as I get older, and - increasingly - it's from things I'd least expect. Confession: One of the last ones that _really_ got me was effing Justin Timberlake's "_Can't Stop The Feeling_". Super serious; the first time I heard it was when the video popped up in my Facebook feed, and the whole thing made me weep, joyously. There's just so much going on: The nostalgia of the production; the 'regular everyday people' dancing their little hearts out in 'regular everyday places'; the acapella chorale toward the end; the metaphorical and literal sunshine; etc. It was one of those _American Beauty_ moments where "sometimes there's so much beauty in the World, I feel like I can't take it.."


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

ImNotAhab said:


> I fought one handed to the last drop of toothpaste out of the tube (instead of getting a fresh one from under the sink I was standing at) only for it to fall off the damn toothbrush down the drain.
> 
> Graciously accepting all thoughts and prayers.



Hey man, the important thing is that you had a goal and achieved it. That drop just had other plans bro.
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Every. Single. Time.

I think I get something working at work and someone else breaks something that blocks my ability to test continue testing it...

Now I get to spend several hours figuring out how to fix THAT instead of what I was supposed to be doing in the first place.


----------



## Konfyouzd

This dev a work is pushing bad code to a repository and now I have to debug their code before I can make an update. And they're getting smart with ME about it... 

If every time you write code, I have to come after you and make it work... *sigh*


----------



## MFB

...Isn't that the definition of programming, fix one bug and make ninety-nine more?


----------



## Konfyouzd

MFB said:


> ...Isn't that the definition of programming, fix one bug and make ninety-nine more?


Well yea, but anything you commit to the clean repo, you're supposed to test first so you don't literally break everyone else. You break shit LOCALLY and push clean code. Things inevitably happen but it shouldn't be, "Hey, how come no one can run this shit after your last update? Did you test this?"

That's a pain in the ass when what you just described is already something we face.

To say, "Difficulty is a pre-existing condition and therefore we don't care if we make things harder by being stupid," is illogical.

I think the main thing that pisses me off is that I pointed out the error and she got smart with me about it like it's just supposed to be acceptable to break the repository. Then her next code review is to submit a fix to unblock the entire fucking team.


----------



## p0ke

Konfyouzd said:


> Well yea, but anything you commit to the clean repo, you're supposed to test first so you don't literally break everyone else. You break shit LOCALLY and push clean code. Things inevitably happen but it shouldn't be, "Hey, how come no one can run this shit after your last update? Did you test this?"
> 
> That's a pain in the ass when what you just described is already something we face.
> 
> To say, "Difficulty is a pre-existing condition and therefore we don't care if we make things harder by being stupid," is illogical.
> 
> I think the main thing that pisses me off is that I pointed out the error and she got smart with me about it like it's just supposed to be acceptable to break the repository. Then her next code review is to submit a fix to unblock the entire fucking team.



I'm super happy that I'm the only Android-dev in our team for this particular reason  Our backend / web frontend guys run into this kind of thing all the time. The most annoying part is when a customer has a software department of their own (but just don't have enough spare guys to do this particular project) and their guys keep fucking up the code.


----------



## TedEH

I feel like the last few posts describe what I'm doing daily.


----------



## Jason B

Posting here?


----------



## TedEH

Jason B said:


> Posting here?


This is also a thing I do daily.


----------



## Konfyouzd

p0ke said:


> I'm super happy that I'm the only Android-dev in our team for this particular reason  Our backend / web frontend guys run into this kind of thing all the time. The most annoying part is when a customer has a software department of their own (but just don't have enough spare guys to do this particular project) and their guys keep fucking up the code.


I am too actually 

I learned android dev on my own then mobilized one of our apps last year. They decommissioned the app for reasons unknown but now continue to seek my advice on UX. Good--flattering even--but annoying that I spent so much time on something they knew they didn't want. Part of me thinks they didn't believe I'd pull it off on my own. 

That said, I was so happy on my own project or even on teams with other subsections of my team. The two I'm working with now are just particularly irritating. And very young.


----------



## Kaura

It's 29 degrees outside and I don't know yet how long I will have to hang around this school I'm trying enroll in since there is still some group exam to do. I just want to go get some beer and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> It's 29 degrees outside and I don't know yet how long I will have to hang around this school I'm trying enroll in since there is still some group exam to do. I just want to go get some beer and enjoy the sunshine.



Don't worry, it'll start raining once you step out anyway


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Don't worry, it'll start raining once you step out anyway



Luckily no. No cloud in the sky here in Hellsinki. Actually, it's starting to be too hot for my taste.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Luckily no. No cloud in the sky here in Hellsinki. Actually, it's starting to be too hot for my taste.



Haha, same here. It looked like it might start to rain a couple of hours ago but now it's 38°C according to my thermometer


----------



## ImNotAhab

E3 did not provide enough good new games to waste my time and money on.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ImNotAhab said:


> E3 did not provide enough good new games to waste my time and money on.


Too many shitty teaser trailers, not enough gameplay. I am hyped about wasteland 3 though.


----------



## lurè

I thought my old balance was broken and was exaggerating too much with my weight (88 kg).
Bought a brand new digital, slim and ultra cool balance and apparently I'm 90.7 kg.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I found a multiwatt recto for a really good price, but it's a 3hr drive one way to get it. Conversely, I could drive 15 minutes and get a JP2C. hmmmmm


----------



## BornToLooze

Yesterday I had to run some errands and my daughter went with me. She was hungry so we stopped at McDonalds, and her happy meal had a Snoopy toy in it. She said that was weird because they have Toy Story toys and Snoopy was like a 2018 toy, why would they give her that?

My dad still has a bucket of my old happy meal toys in his office so his customer's kids have something to play with. I think I'm going to get one, get her a happy meal, stick in there and when she asks what it is, tell her, "That's like a 1995 toy, either like it or go play army and throw pine cones at your friends" 


I'm doing my best to hold off on the when I was your age rants...but the struggle is real.


----------



## Edika

BornToLooze said:


> Yesterday I had to run some errands and my daughter went with me. She was hungry so we stopped at McDonalds, and her happy meal had a Snoopy toy in it. She said that was weird because they have Toy Story toys and Snoopy was like a 2018 toy, why would they give her that?
> 
> My dad still has a bucket of my old happy meal toys in his office so his customer's kids have something to play with. I think I'm going to get one, get her a happy meal, stick in there and when she asks what it is, tell her, "That's like a 1995 toy, either like it or go play army and throw pine cones at your friends"
> 
> I'm doing my best to hold off on the when I was your age rants...but the struggle is real.



My daughter is quite young, 4 and a half, but when I try to tell her something and she is clearly not listening but says "yes yes I understand" it really annoys me. I immediately ask her to tell me what I told her and she just repeats whatever she wanted to keep from what I told her. Or nothing if she just doesn't want to listen. I know, young kids and all and you have to repeat everything several times but I certainly start to sympathize with my parents when they felt they sounded like a broken record!


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> My daughter is quite young, 4 and a half, but when I try to tell her something and she is clearly not listening but says "yes yes I understand" it really annoys me. I immediately ask her to tell me what I told her and she just repeats whatever she wanted to keep from what I told her. Or nothing if she just doesn't want to listen. I know, young kids and all and you have to repeat everything several times but I certainly start to sympathize with my parents when they felt they sounded like a broken record!



Yeah, same stuff with my 3 year old... I always ask her after telling her something: "What did I just say?" and she just goes "Well, what did you say?" most of the time  
Also, our 8 year old understands stuff I tell him, but his attention span always ends in the middle of my instructions. For example: "Go tidy up your room. Put all the Nerf-guns away because smaller kids are coming over later and might break them. And most importantly, pick up all your dirty clothes and put them in the laundry basket". So guess what he does? Goes to his room and sorts his Nerf-guns into a cabinet. After an hour (I'm cleaning the rest of the house myself while my 3 year old walks after me and pulls stuff off tables and shelves as I put them there), I shout "Are you done yet?" and he replies "Almost!"  And when I go upstairs and rage at him for basically not doing anything, he says "But you only said to put the guns away... "


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> Yeah, same stuff with my 3 year old... I always ask her after telling her something: "What did I just say?" and she just goes "Well, what did you say?" most of the time
> Also, our 8 year old understands stuff I tell him, but his attention span always ends in the middle of my instructions. For example: "Go tidy up your room. Put all the Nerf-guns away because smaller kids are coming over later and might break them. And most importantly, pick up all your dirty clothes and put them in the laundry basket". So guess what he does? Goes to his room and sorts his Nerf-guns into a cabinet. After an hour (I'm cleaning the rest of the house myself while my 3 year old walks after me and pulls stuff off tables and shelves as I put them there), I shout "Are you done yet?" and he replies "Almost!"  And when I go upstairs and rage at him for basically not doing anything, he says "But you only said to put the guns away... "



Damn great things to look forward as my daughter is the oldest . But for the most part she listens and understands but even at this age she has understood that tidying up is boring and only through bribes or threats of not getting treats and screen time will. I mean my sun is two and when he finishes with something some of the times he'll take it to the kitchen. My daughter will hand it to the closest adult even if that will take her further away from the kitchen .

Oh and if the rest of you guys think complaining about kids is not a first world problem think again lol!


----------



## A-Branger

came here with a bag of popcorn after watiching the Gibson video, only to find no tread about it.... WTf SSO?


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> bribes or threats



Yeah, those are the only things that ever work, and it makes you feel like a shitty parent for always doing  I usually try going the "I'm cleaning stuff (your mess by the way!) so now you could be nice and do your part" route, but that never works. The 3 year old just looks at me with a "u serious bro?"-expression and the 8 year old says "sorry I've got more important stuff to do at the moment, maybe next time" (watching skiing or some political program or something else that happened to come on after the cartoons that he doesn't really understand anything about on TV)... Then I just go "Cleanup your room now or I'll disassemble the TV and put it into storage"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

a guitar store in my area was going out of business and they were stiil trying to get regular retail prices on most of their stuff. Dammit I was hoping to score an mt15 for cheap


----------



## Kaura

I bought two new vape juices today but I can't test them until I finish my current tank.


----------



## Demiurge

Navigating the housing market. Went to several open houses today. The lesson is that no house is perfect. My favorite today had carpeting in the master bathroom. Not even the thin, durable stuff, but thick tan carpeting. Why do people do these things?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Demiurge said:


> Navigating the housing market. Went to several open houses today. The lesson is that no house is perfect. My favorite today had carpeting in the master bathroom. Not even the thin, durable stuff, but thick tan carpeting. Why do people do these things?


Fortunately that's not too hard to fix. 

My house had that growing up. Didn't take many years of raising two kids for my parents to yank that stuff out, let me tell yah.


----------



## Descent

My aunt just told me today that she has noone to share a drink with. I told her that there are sober children in India and Bangladesh.


----------



## Kaura

I want to stalk my co-workers in Facebook but I can't remember their surnames.


----------



## A-Branger

I want to buy a nice jacket and currenly Im liking those that have a fake hoodie insert attached to them wiht a zipper. Problem is that brand A have a cool one but in a sway grey color that I dont like with the hoodie in black which I do, as its a more "elegant" look.... but brand B has one I like slightly more in a black material that I like(as I hate leather), but with a light grey hoodie insert that I hate which makes it look too casual in my eyes

wish I could just buy one, walk to the other store an swap the inserts


----------



## Kaura

Came to work at 6am and there is nothing else to do until 9am apart from picking dust from the floor. We're not even allowed to come outside and smoke but fuck that. Fire my ass if you want.


----------



## Kaura

Okay, here's a good one. I have a new guitar sitting right next to me waiting to get a NGD thread to be made about it but I'm in a pub drinking 10€ pints.


----------



## Edika

I swapped the pickups again between my Les Paul and my Explorer. It seems the Gibson 500T pickup in the Explorer F-spaced while the SD Black winter was "normal" spacing. Both guitars sounded great with no issues but the strings not sitting on the pickup poles was driving me crazy. In both configurations they sounded great so it wasn't an issue. It was just the cosmetic issue that was driving me nuts.


----------



## Descent

I have to coordinate multi-platform launch of my band's new single and I forget half of the sites' passwords


----------



## BornToLooze

I cooked dinner for my wife and her friend because they got a little tipsy and I wanted something better for dinner than sandwiches like they were planning.

I made shrimp scampi with pasta and a lemon butter sauce. I've been bitching because there wasn't enough sauce, the pasta was overdone and the shrimp was really plain tasting. They both said it was one of the best meals they've ever had.

I'm not the greatest cook by any means, but I'd like to think I'm better than cooking some Olive Garden level shit.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## A-Branger

A-Branger said:


> I want to buy a nice jacket and currenly Im liking those that have a fake hoodie insert attached to them wiht a zipper. Problem is that brand A have a cool one but in a sway grey color that I dont like with the hoodie in black which I do, as its a more "elegant" look.... but brand B has one I like slightly more in a black material that I like(as I hate leather), but with a light grey hoodie insert that I hate which makes it look too casual in my eyes
> 
> wish I could just buy one, walk to the other store an swap the inserts


ok so afte a long time I finally decided on which jcket I was fully happy with, only to get to the store and find out the sale is over and now the jacket is 80$ more....... fuck


----------



## Adieu

Ughhh.... MP3 headphones. Died.

_Again.
_
Dead battery that won't hold charge. again, too, btw, so it's not even my damn fault. Which somehow ticks me off.

I can't seem to force myself to go for a 10k run without music, and have gotten hooked on integrated MP3 headphones so I don't need to keep anything in my pockets at all.

Body count this year:

*Creative Outlier One Plus* : lasted maybe 30 runs
*HSPRO Wireless 8GB* (China nobrand) : lasted around 15 runs

Both ALLEGE to be within return/exchange/warranty terms, but Amazon is like "nah" -- "Return and product support windows have closed"


Ughhh


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Ughhh.... MP3 headphones. Died.
> 
> _Again.
> _
> Dead battery that won't hold charge. again, too, btw, so it's not even my damn fault. Which somehow ticks me off.
> 
> I can't seem to force myself to go for a 10k run without music, and have gotten hooked on integrated MP3 headphones so I don't need to keep anything in my pockets at all.
> 
> Body count this year:
> 
> *Creative Outlier One Plus* : lasted maybe 30 runs
> *HSPRO Wireless 8GB* (China nobrand) : lasted around 15 runs
> 
> Both ALLEGE to be within return/exchange/warranty terms, but Amazon is like "nah" -- "Return and product support windows have closed"
> 
> 
> Ughhh



Oy, I have a few sets of these for the last few years using phone for audio. Not sure if the "connected wireless" is OK for you or not, but these still get 5-6 hours of playtime per charge. Again, not sure any exacting criteria but these work well for me on runs and gym time. The onboard buttons respond well so I don't have to navigate the basics on the phone. There are some cheaper versions as well, I think I had paid $35 for these just a few months ago. Also, can answer calls with a button push.


----------



## Adieu

The906 said:


> Oy, I have a few sets of these for the last few years using phone for audio. Not sure if the "connected wireless" is OK for you or not, but these still get 5-6 hours of playtime per charge. Again, not sure any exacting criteria but these work well for me on runs and gym time. The onboard buttons respond well so I don't have to navigate the basics on the phone. There are some cheaper versions as well, I think I had paid $35 for these just a few months ago. Also, can answer calls with a button push.
> 
> View attachment 70665



Nah these things just seem to suddenly die, ok one day, pretty much done the next

And it's not sweat exposure or tearing em up or anything, either.... the Creative still boots up, but battery lasts only 15 seconds to 1 song (depending on idfk what, I almost thought it mystically came back to life but nah), while the China noname "works" but only responds when plugged in

Don't carry a phone don't even carry keys or ID, a run's a run can't fathom doing it without empty pockets


----------



## MFB

Bought a hat for the first time since committing to my baldness, now that the sun/heat is becoming a bigger for my exposed scalp, but apparently my summer look is going to be "fat Anders Friden" since its pretty close with my beard and sunglasses.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have a bunch of 100w amps but all I want to play lately is my 30w combo


----------



## Steinmetzify

I'm seriously starting to hate my job, even though I make way more money than I ever have and only work like 6 hours a day.

FUCK I'm bored.


----------



## Descent

Wanted to make margarita last night but have no orange liqueur (Cointreau, Grand Marnier, etc.) and no margarita mix...

so I had to squeeze lemons, add sugar and basically do lemonade mix, then add tequila. It was a solid bummer


----------



## Seabeast2000

I had to skip a round of hot AF golf this morning because I got the pink eye. Luckily the dial-a-doc hooked me up with a scrip first thing. Here's hoping there's no zombie virus in the mix.


----------



## Kaura

Was browsing through some old projects once again and found some sick djent songs but too bad djent is already done and passé.


----------



## lurè

Kaura said:


> Was browsing through some old projects once again and found some sick djent songs but too bad djent is already done and passé.



Don't worry dude, one day will come back just like nu metal


----------



## Kaura

lurè said:


> Don't worry dude, one day will come back just like nu metal



I'll be a full-blown blues guy by that point.


----------



## Demiurge

My home is finally on the real estate market. So begins the process of having to pick up after myself- even on weekends- like a common rube since a prospective buyer could traipse-in at any time. Why can't they view my property in all its squalor and pay me all the money? /s 

It's a weird thing to admit since it has been so long in my life without it, but the most exciting things can be the most nerve-wracking.


----------



## vilk

No matter how hard I try to make myself prefer oil, vinegar, or oil+vinegar salad dressings... they're just never better than a creamy dressing. I'm not saying I actively _dislike_ a non-creamy dressing. But literally as I'm drizzling it my mind is saying _man, this salad would taste so much better with [creamy dressing]_. Creamy caesar, creamy garlic, bleau cheese, even ranch (though usually I only use ranch for dipping)... as much as I don't want to think so, I'm sure my pallet would enjoy even a crappy creamy over a gourmet vinaigrette.

Put creamy dressing on a salad and I will _devour _it. It's like junkfood, I'll have seconds, thirds! Put vinaigrette on a salad and I'm picking at it. One side helping only. Only eating it just to clear my plate.

It makes me feel like a kid. I want to be a grown up!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Blow cheese is new?


----------



## vilk

The906 said:


> Blow cheese is new?


I see.............................


----------



## Seabeast2000

vilk said:


> I see.............................


Does it come in chunk style?


----------



## vilk

The906 said:


> Does it come in chunk style?


The one I was thinking about is _creamy_.....................


----------



## Edika

vilk said:


> No matter how hard I try to make myself prefer oil, vinegar, or oil+vinegar salad dressings... they're just never better than a creamy dressing. I'm not saying I actively _dislike_ a non-creamy dressing. But literally as I'm drizzling it my mind is saying _man, this salad would taste so much better with [creamy dressing]_. Creamy caesar, creamy garlic, bleau cheese, even ranch (though usually I only use ranch for dipping)... as much as I don't want to think so, I'm sure my pallet would enjoy even a crappy creamy over a gourmet vinaigrette.
> 
> Put creamy dressing on a salad and I will _devour _it. It's like junkfood, I'll have seconds, thirds! Put vinaigrette on a salad and I'm picking at it. One side helping only. Only eating it just to clear my plate.
> 
> It makes me feel like a kid. I want to be a grown up!!



Try Balsamic vinegar and olive oil if you haven't already. If you have and was not a fan you can try Balsmic glaze and olive oil. That combo made my 4 year old daughter love salad and she will actually eat just the salad and nothing else lol!


----------



## Adieu

steinmetzify said:


> I'm seriously starting to hate my job, even though I make way more money than I ever have and only work like 6 hours a day.
> 
> FUCK I'm bored.



Where do i get one of those?


----------



## Grindspine

So I finally have like all the gear I wanted to get, but am now 40, so am too old to go djent with my friends, who all have kids now anyway.


----------



## lurè

One entire day of playing to come up with some nice riffs and 2 minutes to forget everything.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> One entire day of playing to come up with some nice riffs and 2 minutes to forget everything.


Bro I know that feeling. I never seem to come up with good riffs unless I'm totally zoned out watching tv while playing. The second I start recording or actively trying to remember what I played is when the riffs disappear like grains of sand in an hourglass.


----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


> Bro I know that feeling. I never seem to come up with good riffs unless I'm totally zoned out watching tv while playing. The second I start recording or actively trying to remember what I played is when the riffs disappear like grains of sand in an hourglass.


I'm like 2 hour straight playing the same riff over and over and something stupid like a 2 min phone call has the power to make me forget everything.
Riffing alzehimer at its best.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Every time I see this thread I try to think of something but have no contributions, so I guess that's a FWP in itself. 

Today I got one, though! My job allows for flex hours, so the sooner I get in, the sooner I get to leave. I'm typically at the office by 8:15 but today I left my house much earlier than usual and felt good that Id be able to get home sooner. My commute took twice as long because of traffic so I still made it in to the office a little after 8.

Also my work laptop is soooooo goddamn slow, but the company policy is that you get a computer refresh every 4 years. I've been here 3 years and am considering dropping it down a couple flights of stairs so they can just give me a new one. I really hate these old HP's.


----------



## A-Branger

Descent said:


> Wanted to make margarita last night but have no orange liqueur (Cointreau, Grand Marnier, etc.) and no margarita mix...
> 
> so I had to squeeze lemons, add sugar and basically do lemonade mix, then add tequila. It was a solid bummer



change the tequila for white rum and you would be pretty close to a Caipirinha, which is much better


----------



## Descent

A-Branger said:


> change the tequila for white rum and you would be pretty close to a Caipirinha, which is much better




I went for white wine sangria instead. Now I am sucking down on all these forgotten bottles of white wine. It's great for the searing Houston summer.


----------



## BornToLooze

For the last 7 years I've been working paycheck to 3 days to paycheck. Last year, my wife got a job taking care of 90 year old grandma, which would have helped, but we moved into a bigger place that is actually big enough for a family of 4, so we were as broke as always.

Here recently, I've gotten a pretty decent raise, and she got a dollar raise. We've gone from planning the week out to the penny to paying rent with one paycheck and having money left over. I mean last night our kids spent the night with my mom, so I took my wife out for a nice dinner and spent $100 and that didn't screw us for saving for our first vacation.

I mean, I'm not rich by any means, but, I just can't get over the fact that we went to an expensive steakhouse and we could both order whatever we wanted. I've even been able to buy new shoes when I wear a pair out instead of having to super glue them back together.


----------



## TedEH

Firefox keeps acting weird this morning. It's gobbling up CPU usage, and locks up my tabs so I can't even type.

But I originally came here to say:
I keep getting invited out to go camping, _and_ it's with people I want to be around, _and_ it's with a variety of people which is great, _and_ a lot of times I don't have to be the one driving, _and_ usually means someone cooking something great BUT-
I'm one of those people who gets kinda drained if I don't get much time to myself, and after each trip I find myself slowly approaching that point and wanting to just be useless and sit around playing video games. And also the sunburns are a pain. Some places are tanning nicely, but other places are going full lobster mode.

I can't think of a more first-world-problem-y thing currently than "Ugh, I don't have time to be useless and play video games because I _have friends_ who _want to do things_".


----------



## Edika

The company I work for gives raises only if they meet their targets and profits are what they expect. That might be ok in the US (not sure) but in the EU most companies are supposed to cover at least for inflation. Plus I work for the RnD department which mostly has foreigners and not local people but still the money they are paying are in comparison with the local shitty job market.

About 20 plus people have left as the typical reply was basically "if you don't like it there's the door" in a more polite manner. The site got really bad reviews on a recent poll they did and brought external people to help change the local mentality.

Also they were trying to hire new people and nobody was coming due to the low salaries so our useless HR finally decided to check the comp ratios and saw that they were offering too little. So they announced that salaries in my grade will be starting about £1000 less than what I'm getting after 6 years working in this company and getting 3 pay rises.

Supposedly they'll make it fair for the rest of us in the next two pay rises, one this month, and the next for next year. Even though it's not certain we'll get one next year or the board of directors might decide not to give a pay rise this year at the last moment like they did two years ago.

To add insult to injury my manager thinks it's a positive thing while there is no actual plan and the site received £54 billion funding. But they can't increase our salaries at the same time.

The pound is plummeting, dufus Boris Johnson is to be the next prime minister, most probably there'll be a hard Brexit with a hard border between N. Ireland and Ireland with violence boiling in the region while the rest of the UK gets to have their fantasies of an independent British empire crashing down on their heads (no offence to the UK citizens that think Brexit is a bad idea. To the ones that do think it's a good idea I have no sympathy for you).

I think it's time to update my CV and find a job somewhere else in Europe.


----------



## p0ke

I felt like I was totally done vacationing at the start of last week, but now that I've been back to work for 45 min I'm already waiting for the next holiday to start


----------



## tedtan

^

If I take off more than 10 days straight, I don't want to go back to my job. By that point I'm so relaxed and "de-stressed" I can't think of a reason I would go back aside from the money. Then I make myself go back for the money and end up looking forward to the next vacation as soon as I'm back in the office.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Deftones posted one of those stupid teaser posts (some artwork without reference with the caption ".....Monday") and i had hoped for an album announcement but no, just some gig in San Diego.

Crud.



Also "Announcement" announcements in general... So goddamn annoying. Just announce it or don't, stop pissing about, yeah?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

ImNotAhab said:


> Also "Announcement" announcements in general... So goddamn annoying. Just announce it or don't, stop pissing about, yeah?



Yeah, it's really cool when it's done right but it's turned into a trope these days. Could definitely go without this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shit is all about hype these days. 

Gotta build that legion of internet fans to defend against any valid, or even just perceived, criticism.


----------



## MYGFH

There is no tex-mex in the Pacific Northwest. No (Austin) Chuy's, Trudy's, Serrano's, Matt's. (Houston) Ninfa's, Pappacito's, Guadalajara, El Real. I miss my tex-mex.


----------



## BornToLooze

Speaking of Tex-mex, I've been working on expanding my home bar. I've been making margaritas, and from the couple people that have tried them, I'm the only person that doesn't like margaritas made in a blender with next to no alcohol in them.

I've had them and didn't like them, so I figured I'd give a more old school margarita a shot. 4 parts tequila, 2 parts triple sec, and 1 part lime juice. I think it was one of the most refreshing drinks I've ever had, my wife said it gave her a buzz after 1 drink of it.


----------



## possumkiller

I wonder what a strat body would look like with a swimming pool pickup route and ever tune bridge rout...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> I wonder what a strat body would look like with a swimming pool pickup route and ever tune bridge rout...



*Goldie Hawn in _Death Becomes Her_*


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> *Goldie Hawn in _Death Becomes Her_*


Man I haven't even thought about that movie since the 90s! I need to watch it again.


----------



## gunch

I've been on this site for like 10 years and I still can't play for shit and I have next to worthless gear and I have a feeling that I'm just annoying and uncool on here because I talk about stuff I have no first world experience with. I'll type out a reply to a thread and 60% of the time I'll just delete it before clicking post reply. 

I want to quit guitar and take up a hobby with less financial investment but I really can't divorce my music appreciation from guitar appreciation and it sucks. But I have no value as a player or technician 

_Why don't you just talk to local dudes in your area?
_
I tried that and it wasn't a good experience 

t. working poor depressed shut-in sorry for the vent


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunch said:


> I've been on this site for like 10 years and I still can't play for shit and I have next to worthless gear and I have a feeling that I'm just annoying and uncool on here because I talk about stuff I have no first world experience with. I'll type out a reply to a thread and 60% of the time I'll just delete it before clicking post reply.
> 
> I want to quit guitar and take up a hobby with less financial investment but I really can't divorce my music appreciation from guitar appreciation and it sucks. But I have no value as a player or technician
> 
> _Why don't you just talk to local dudes in your area?
> _
> I tried that and it wasn't a good experience
> 
> t. working poor depressed shut-in sorry for the vent



No one of any value thinks negatively about you because of the gear you have (or don't have) or your playing ability (or lack thereof). 

Just remember that. 

This isn't a community of gear hounds, though many of us can be, or technicians, though surely many can play, but for the love of guitars and the music they make.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

As a counterpoint to gunch's post, I have lots of gear and still suck at guitar. I can't really downpick very well, I can't sweep pick or do lots of flashy shit very well (let alone play other people's songs very well). I'm a guy that's trying to write cool shit but lacks both the ability and talent. It doesn't stop me from trying though.
Complacency is death, complacency is the birthplace of mediocrity. Knowing that you suck, and knowing how to amend it is progress. Identify your technique/theory issues and refine, refine, refine until sharply honed.


----------



## TedEH

No matter how bad a guitarist you think you are, or how cheap you think your gear is - someone out there is worse and has cheaper gear (and the opposite: someone is always better). 
Even if all you can do is strum the same 2 chords over and over- if you enjoy it, do it. There's no need to be a technician either, lots of people play and don't have any idea how the instrument really works. The enthusiasm and/or appreciation is enough justification for itself.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> No matter how bad a guitarist you think you are, or how cheap you think your gear is - someone out there is worse and has cheaper gear (and the opposite: someone is always better).
> *Even if all you can do is strum the same 2 chords over and over*- if you enjoy it, do it. There's no need to be a technician either, lots of people play and don't have any idea how the instrument really works. The enthusiasm and/or appreciation is enough justification for itself.


If you loop those 2 chords with a shitload of fuzz and different distorted bass and ambient noise in the backrgound you got yourself a doom metal band cooking, baby!


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> If you loop those 2 chords with a shitload of fuzz and different distorted bass and ambient noise in the backrgound you got yourself a doom metal band cooking, baby!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> If you loop those 2 chords with a shitload of fuzz and different distorted bass and ambient noise in the backrgound you got yourself a doom metal band cooking, baby!


toss in some basic pentatonic riffage too


----------



## possumkiller

I don't understand some of these blues dad guys that will turn their nose up and shit all over a CBS Strat but then worship the fuck out of Jimmy Hendrix who played them as his main guitars and spend ungodly amounts of money trying to get his tone out of snobbish cork sniffing boutique gear.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> I don't understand some of these blues dad guys that will turn their nose up and shit all over a CBS Strat but then worship the fuck out of Jimmy Hendrix who played them as his main guitars and spend ungodly amounts of money trying to get his tone out of snobbish cork sniffing boutique gear.



Hey Blues Dad might talk some shit, but Jimi lit them on fire.


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hey Blues Dad might talk some shit, but Jimi lit them on fire.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ce...nt-guitar-set-to-fetch-500000-at-auction.html
He torched a 65 strat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ce...nt-guitar-set-to-fetch-500000-at-auction.html
> He torched a 65 strat.



So a CBS? No wonder he burned it.

Probably why it didn't fetch the full million.


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> So a CBS? No wonder he burned it.
> 
> Probably why it didn't fetch the full million.


65 was still pre-CBS guitars. One of the last things Leo did was redesign the Strat headstock to the big "CBS" style. CBS didn't really change anything on the strat until 68.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> 65 was still pre-CBS guitars. One of the last things Leo did was redesign the Strat headstock to the big "CBS" style. CBS didn't really change anything on the strat until 68.



I was mostly joking.

Though there are plenty of folks out there that look at _exactly_ January 5th 1965 as when CBS begins. Even though Leo was contractually obligated to consult until January 66'. There's conflicting accounts of what that looked like. 

The big head started December of 65', and February 66' is when they switched paint. Not big changes by player standards, but definitely some of the most noticeable changes when looking at them.

Also notable, by September/October 65' they ran out of all back stock of necks and bodies.


----------



## possumkiller

I thought they started with poly paint in 67? I know it wasn't until the 70s that the entire guitar was poly coated. They used nitro on the headstock face because the decals didn't get along with the new paint at the time.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> I thought they started with poly paint in 67? I know it wasn't until the 70s that the entire guitar was poly coated. They used nitro on the headstock face because the decals didn't get along with the new paint at the time.



They kept the type of finish, but moved away from DuPont, which changed the color pallet. They weren't able to do true "custom colors", but just a [smaller] selection of standard shades of primary colors that could be chosen at point of sale.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


>



It's crazy how much cheaper things have gotten. 

You can get an objectively better USA Strat today for half of what they used to go for. 

Progress.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's crazy how much cheaper things have gotten.
> 
> You can get an objectively better USA Strat today for half of what they used to go for.
> 
> Progress.



No joke, shit was expensive back then. Its why I no longer brow beat my dad into why he didn't get a bunch of Fenders and Gibson from the early 60s then save them for his kid who wasn't born yet.


----------



## Kaura

The906 said:


>







GUYS!????


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> View attachment 71673
> 
> 
> GUYS!????


it's not what you think it is. it's a lap steel


----------



## possumkiller

I have to come back to America in November to sell my car. Well Texas to be more pacific. 

I'm really dreading it because I don't want to get shot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> I have to come back to America in November to sell my car. Well Texas to be more pacific.
> 
> I'm really dreading it because I don't want to get shot.


just stay out of El Paso


----------



## possumkiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> just stay out of El Paso


Killeen ain't much better m8...

Two days after we moved in to post housing we were welcomed with a gang shooting at the basketball court/playground next to our house. The dollar general down the street was closed down for a shooting. Not to mention the shooting on fort hood.


----------



## Metropolis

No post on mondays? Still couple of hours, if they're late... I want 9-46 + 62 set for my sevenstring RGA, damn it!






E: Oh, the strings came, strings are important and wait was too much.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> No post on mondays?



At least over here they stopped delivering post on Tuesdays, but sometimes they randomly don't deliver on other weekdays either, just because. Not that I'd care, really, I mostly only get advertisements anyway since my wife doesn't want to put an "ei mainoksia" sticker


----------



## Kaura

possumkiller said:


> I have to come back to America in November to sell my car. Well Texas to be more pacific.
> 
> I'm really dreading it because I don't want to get shot.



I'd rather live in Texas than Germany. At least in Texas you're free to defend yourself if someone pulls a gun at you. A couple of months there was a case here where a group of young men tried to rob a +80-year old man, beat him half dead but the grandpa managed to shoot at one of them and the robbers sued him for that. Thank god they lost the case or I would have lost all the little hope I have left in humanity.


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> I'd rather live in Texas than Germany. At least in Texas you're free to defend yourself if someone pulls a gun at you. A couple of months there was a case here where a group of young men tried to rob a +80-year old man, beat him half dead but the grandpa managed to shoot at one of them and the robbers sued him for that. Thank god they lost the case or I would have lost all the little hope I have left in humanity.



I haven't actually had to defend myself with a gun, but I can say that reaching under your shirt to thumb the hammer back on your pistol can make someone change their plans.


I haven't needed a pistol in the 8 years I've been able to carry one, but I've also never needed a fire extinguisher, seat belt, or first aide kit. It's better to have it and not need it that need it not have it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Metropolis said:


> No post on mondays? Still couple of hours, if they're late... I want *9-46 + 62* set for my sevenstring RGA, damn it!



That's my preference too, seems like a much more sensible gauge to me, I don't know why Daddario or EB don't make it. Do give a 64 a try too if you have not already.


----------



## possumkiller

Kaura said:


> I'd rather live in Texas than Germany. At least in Texas you're free to defend yourself if someone pulls a gun at you. A couple of months there was a case here where a group of young men tried to rob a +80-year old man, beat him half dead but the grandpa managed to shoot at one of them and the robbers sued him for that. Thank god they lost the case or I would have lost all the little hope I have left in humanity.


Have you ever visited Texas? I really don't think you would survive out there. I grew up in Florida and spent three years in Iraq and couldn't survive in Texas. I got sunburned checking my fucking mail out there. Living in Texas is like living under a gigantic magnifying glass in the sky. In the summer there is literally no time of day when it isn't hotter than holy fuck outside. At least a desert gets cold at night. 0530am at Fort Hood? Almost 90 fucking degrees still after cooling off all night and still dark outside. And you are from Finland? Texas is an oven. You will die from the heat before you have time to get shot.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

And nothing like waking up on a Texas summer morning with zero breeze, temps hovering around 85 degrees and about 98% humidity... almost hard to even breathe and sweating within seconds.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> And nothing like waking up on a Texas summer morning with zero breeze, temps hovering around 85 degrees and about 98% humidity... almost hard to even breathe and sweating within seconds.



That's actually the kind of weather we have in the summer when it doesn't rain or something else. Also the sun doesn't go down at all during the summer (for a few days, the rest of the time it's only down for a few hours), so it's basically impossible to cool your house down without some kind of A/C. Last week I woke up a couple of times with my hair so wet from sweat, it felt almost as if I'd taken a shower, went and checked the temperature and it was 37C (98F) inside, after having all the windows open and fans blasting at max speed all through the night... 

I'm sure the sunshine is hotter in Texas though, I don't doubt that


----------



## Metropolis

ImNotAhab said:


> That's my preference too, seems like a much more sensible gauge to me, I don't know why Daddario or EB don't make it. Do give a 64 a try too if you have not already.



It's a D'daddario XL set with single 62  I found 62 to be too boomy in drop A (25,5" scale) and put 56 for standard instead, because I haven't got 59's at the moment.


----------



## MFB

High Plains Drifter said:


> And nothing like waking up on a Texas summer morning with zero breeze, temps hovering around 85 degrees and about 98% humidity... almost hard to even breathe and sweating within seconds.



I don't remember Texas being humid whenever I used to visit there as a kid? I thought it was as dry as Arizona.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> I don't remember Texas being humid whenever I used to visit there as a kid? I thought it was as dry as Arizona.


depends on where you are in texas. San Antonio/Houston and most of eastern texas (near louisiana) is hot and humid as fuck. It's mostly dry heat in western texas or near the Oklahoma border.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah Texas is as big or bigger than most European countries. It has its own different weather regions. All different types of burning hell.


----------



## Smoked Porter

High Plains Drifter said:


> And nothing like waking up on a Texas summer morning with zero breeze, temps hovering around 85 degrees and about 98% humidity... almost hard to even breathe and sweating within seconds.


...and then it's time to get in the car.



MFB said:


> I don't remember Texas being humid whenever I used to visit there as a kid? I thought it was as dry as Arizona.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Texas.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> depends on where you are in texas. San Antonio/Houston and most of eastern texas (near louisiana) is hot and humid as fuck. It's mostly dry heat in western texas or near the Oklahoma border.



That explains it then, my uncle lived in Plano which while still east, isn't nearly on the shore like the others so we didn't quite catch the humidity


----------



## Bearitone

First world problem:

I’ve had a new pickup for a LONG time (Eintwistle HDN) but don’t want to put in the time and effort to swap it in to my only guitar (that’s right, i only have one guitar)

Plus the current pickups (Black winters) have matching nickel covers so if i actually like the HDN I’m going to have to cover it as well


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> First world problem:
> 
> I’ve had a new pickup for a LONG time (Eintwistle HDN) but don’t want to put in the time and effort to swap it in to my only guitar (that’s right, i only have one guitar)
> 
> Plus the current pickups (Black winters) have matching nickel covers so if i actually like the HDN I’m going to have to cover it as well


sell the black winter set and buy a black winter neck with black bobbins


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MFB said:


> I don't remember Texas being humid whenever I used to visit there as a kid? I thought it was as dry as Arizona.



As you head west from the Hill Country area the humidity really falls off ( depending on time of year and weather conditions... pressure, fronts, etc) but generally speaking the closer you get to the south and east, the more it rises. In central Texas the humidity can be unbearable at times. Only thing that burns off the stifling morning humidity is the sun, so... muggy and hot or less muggy and hotter than HELL lol. Cannot wait till Oct when we'll get our first weak "cold" fronts. 



Smoked Porter said:


> ...and then it's time to get in the car.



I used to LOVE having leather seats... then I moved to Texas!


----------



## Bearitone

KnightBrolaire said:


> sell the black winter set and buy a black winter neck with black bobbins


That works too. If i went through with that i might just put a ceramic Warpig in the neck


----------



## BornToLooze

As someone who just spent 11 hours outside at work...






It's not that hot as long as there is a breeze.


----------



## BornToLooze

I found a recipe for an Ernest Hemingway daiquiri, and I figured I'd try one since I'm halfway through For Whom The Bell Tolls.

I remembered the recipe wrong while I was in the store, I thought it took a lot more grapefruit than limes, so I have more grapefruits than I know what to do with, and I'm having to juice like 5 limes a drink because I bought the little ones.


----------



## Metropolis

New glasses hurts my eye muscles and looking at close objects feels kind of weird, damn you brains.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I decided to do a GRUME (gentlemanly restraint until month's end) on shaving shit; idea being that you get to work with a few things and get to know them really well while not spending money on shit.

Problem being that I have like 15 fucking razors and over 50 soap/AS splash sets, plus like 40 different bottles of decently expensive cologne. I don't see how this is going to help me, other than that I'm not buying more shit...

Acting like a gentleman is hard....


----------



## Adieu

Smoked Porter said:


> ...and then it's time to get in the car.



Y'all know that 99% of all Westerns are filmed in or around Agoura Hills or Santa Clarita CA?

Doesn't matter if it's "Texas" or "Mexico" or "Dakota", you're still looking at desert brushland north of Los Angeles

PS on the bright side, at least they started doing Portland and Seattle in Canada in recent years... still off, but a bit less wildly so


----------



## BlackSG91

Metropolis said:


> New glasses hurts my eye muscles and looking at close objects feels kind of weird, damn you brains.



Here's an eye test for you. If you leave your glasses on you should see Albert Einstein below. If you take your glasses off you then should see Marilyn Monroe.





;>)/


----------



## Adieu

BlackSG91 said:


> Here's an eye test for you. If you leave your glasses on you should see Albert Einstein below. If you take your glasses off you then should see Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> View attachment 71834
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



And if you squint in contact lenses, it goes back to Monroe...


What size screen or what diagonal at what distance should be used to correctly administer this test?


----------



## BlackSG91

Adieu said:


> And if you squint in contact lenses, it goes back to Monroe...
> 
> 
> What size screen or what diagonal at what distance should be used to correctly administer this test?



I drew you a diagram me friend.





;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Didn't get a chance to play much guitar before my wife came home cause I got caught up watching Live PD instead... sigh.


----------



## Adieu

BlackSG91 said:


> I drew you a diagram me friend.
> 
> View attachment 71839
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Computer?

Wow I think I had one of those in the 90s. Ran something called Windows and crashed a lot, iirc?


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I want to play drums but I don't have the funds/place.


----------



## atracksler

Do I buy a used Carvin 8 string, or build the 8 string I want. The Carvin is instant gratification, but building one would be fun.


----------



## cult

steinmetzify said:


> I decided to do a GRUME (gentlemanly restraint until month's end) on shaving shit; idea being that you get to work with a few things and get to know them really well while not spending money on shit.
> 
> Problem being that I have like 15 fucking razors and over 50 soap/AS splash sets, plus like 40 different bottles of decently expensive cologne. I don't see how this is going to help me, other than that I'm not buying more shit...
> 
> Acting like a gentleman is hard....



Ha, another wet shaving enthusiast! My wife already calls me crazy for trying out a variety of blades 
I'm currently using the Speick Active Soap and it's good, not great. Another first world problem: actually emptying a shaving soap.
Next on is gonna be a soap from Klar.


----------



## vilk

I have been using the same shaving soap for like at least 3 or 4 years now, and I'm not even 1/4 way through it. I'm pretty sure they are like one of those things you only have to buy 2 or 3 times in your life, like a car.


----------



## possumkiller

Shaving soap? Does it do anything special? I just wet my face and shave with a plastic disposable razor.


----------



## atracksler

My favorite is Trumpers Lavender, shaves the best, but you kind of smell like a grandma..


----------



## BlackMastodon

possumkiller said:


> Shaving soap? Does it do anything special? I just wet my face and shave with a plastic disposable razor.


Reading this made me face hurt.


----------



## possumkiller

BlackMastodon said:


> Reading this made me face hurt.


Idk man after all the times I had to dry shave in the army it feels good to have a damp face first.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Oh look, my face started spontaneously bleeding. I'm gonna step away from this thread.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

electric razor ftw


----------



## Seabeast2000

possumkiller said:


> Idk man after all the times I had to dry shave in the army it feels good to have a damp face first.


That's what I was thinking, dry shave with steak knife for daily penance.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> electric razor ftw



How can you get a close shave with anything other than a razor? And none of that triple blade crap!


----------



## cult

possumkiller said:


> Shaving soap? Does it do anything special? I just wet my face and shave with a plastic disposable razor.



I have very coarse facial hair. It somewhat softens the stubble and by preparing the lather on your face it also lifts the hair away from your skin, allowing for a closer shave. Of course you'll need a brush for that.

There are days though when I envy guys like you. It's quicker if your skin is tolerant for it. On the other hand, using nice equipment (soap, afther shave, double edge razor, badger brush) is making shaving less of a chore but rather something pleasant and relaxing. 15 minutes for yourself, great smells, awesome feeling.


----------



## Steinmetzify

cult said:


> Ha, another wet shaving enthusiast! My wife already calls me crazy for trying out a variety of blades
> I'm currently using the Speick Active Soap and it's good, not great. Another first world problem: actually emptying a shaving soap.
> Next on is gonna be a soap from Klar.



Dude I’m a nutbag for this stuff and my wife thinks I’m crazy too. I went from using an electric trimmer 1-2 times a week to what I’ve got now inside of 6 months and get pissy if I can’t shave every day.

What are you using? Favorites right now are a Timeless .95 and an Ikon SBS, and I think for soaps it’s a toss up between Barrister and Mann, WSP and Martin de Candre...


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> electric razor ftw



Electric razor on any deployment and some travel. (deployment= what do I absolutely not need to use the shit/shower shack for?) I went back to the blade full time otherwise.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Electric razor on any deployment and some travel. (deployment= what do I absolutely not need to use the shit/shower shack for?) I went back to the blade full time otherwise.


having to shave every day is exactly why I switched to an electric razor. I hate shaving so much that I've joked about getting a shaving profile.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My shaving history that I never thought I'd reveal to anyone but here I am... 

My grandpa gave me a Norelco electric razor when I was maybe 12-13. My mom "caught" me using it ( on my face... normal stuff) and grounded me. WTF? Maybe she didn't like me heading towards manhood... I dunno. Anyway... I used it thru my teen years but when I got into college I switched to disposables and shaving cream. Being that there were also a lot of girls and parties in college, the shaving cream didn't last long. Switched to soap... lather/ shave/ done. To this day I still use cheap razors and Dial bar-soap but unfortunately, after you slice off a mole or two.. you begin to reevaluate your choice in shaving products. I also get hella razor burn around my mouth and chin sometimes which is horrible. Anyway.. that's all. Just wanted to get this off my chest ( which I don't shave) as it might reduce my therapy expenses a bit... worth a shot. Hearing you guys talk of electrics and superior shaving systems... I just might have to get on board and save what's left of my battered face.


----------



## Steinmetzify

High Plains Drifter said:


> My shaving history that I never thought I'd reveal to anyone but here I am...
> 
> My grandpa gave me a Norelco electric razor when I was maybe 12-13. My mom "caught" me using it ( on my face... normal stuff) and grounded me. WTF? Maybe she didn't like me heading towards manhood... I dunno. Anyway... I used it thru my teen years but when I got into college I switched to disposables and shaving cream. Being that there were also a lot of girls and parties in college, the shaving cream didn't last long. Switched to soap... lather/ shave/ done. To this day I still use cheap razors and Dial bar-soap but unfortunately, after you slice off a mole or two.. you begin to reevaluate your choice in shaving products. I also get hella razor burn around my mouth and chin sometimes which is horrible. Anyway.. that's all. Just wanted to get this off my chest ( which I don't shave) as it might reduce my therapy expenses a bit... worth a shot. Hearing you guys talk of electrics and superior shaving systems... I just might have to get on board and save what's left of my battered face.



World of difference using a quality razor, brush and soap that’s actually good for your skin, man.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I think I'm going to step up soon. I constantly have stubble too and my wife is getting tired of loosing skin when we snuggle lol.


----------



## cult

steinmetzify said:


> What are you using? Favorites right now are a Timeless .95 and an Ikon SBS, and I think for soaps it’s a toss up between Barrister and Mann, WSP and Martin de Candre...



That's a neat setup! I really need to get one in stainless steel...

For the Hardware I'm all about consistency as of now. Just one razor (Merkur 23C) and I've tried blades until I landed on the Astra or a Feather, depending on how close I actually want my shave to be. For the everyday use it's the Astra.

My favourite soap has to be Haslinger of varying scent (dirt cheap over here, made in Austria at just ~ 5€ per 60 grams), followed by the Klar Klassik which is about 5 times the price with a just slightly better performance but made by hand in a small to medium size factory nearby. I love Klar's AS which they even label "Rasierwasser" (the German term for it), honoring their tradition in making soaps by hand. I once was gifted their shaving set, which just has the loveliest rustic packaging. And yes, it's a Mühle silver tip brush:






I mostly vary the after shave or the pre shave oil I use (between L'occitane and Somersets). Currently I'm all about the cooling, mentholy stuff for summer. Do you know the green Proraso AS Splash? It's amazing for when you wanna use a cologne of a different smell since it has a great performance, an amazing smell which will spoil you but won't last for more than an hour.




steinmetzify said:


> World of difference using a quality razor, brush and soap that’s actually good for your skin, man.



I can vouch for that. My skin has been problematic with wet shaving to say the least, now it's great. Also, you'll save money in the long run if you don't start collecting and hoarding stuff.



High Plains Drifter said:


> I think I'm going to step up soon. I constantly have stubble too and my wife is getting tired of loosing skin when we snuggle lol.



Your wife will love the smoothness and the smells but she'll hate your guts for taking the time if you don't rush it


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Been looking at the Weishi Nostalgic, Parker 99R, and several Merkur's... Classic, Futur MK 23c, and Adjustable double edge. I normally shave in the shower and I like to go as quickly as possible but sounds like it might be worth it to try something better and slow down. Considering the potential benefits, I'm sure my wife wouldn't mind me taking a bit longer in the bathroom.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Don't over complicate it. 

Get a razor with a handle long (or short) enough so it's easy to hold at the proper angle. 

Get blades only when you need them. 

Use products that work best with your skin type. 

If I had to recommend anything, it would be the shave kit from Mario Badescu. I've used all kinds of stuff, and I haven't found better. My one critique is the shaving cream is nothing special, and you'll go through it rather quickly, but thanks to the pre-shave lotion, you can sub in just about anything.


----------



## cult

High Plains Drifter said:


> Been looking at the Weishi Nostalgic, Parker 99R, and several Merkur's... Classic, Futur MK 23c, and Adjustable double edge. I normally shave in the shower and I like to go as quickly as possible but sounds like it might be worth it to try something better and slow down. Considering the potential benefits, I'm sure my wife wouldn't mind me taking a bit longer in the bathroom.



For starting with wet shaving, either of those is gonna be fine. It's about details and what tickles your fancy.
For me always gonna be a Merkur, Mühle or Giesen Forsthoff. Maybe you can go for a local producer as well.
You can either spend around 50 bucks and get a decent kit for a starter but you will feel the need to upgrade stuff in the long run or spend around 150 bucks and get something really nice (silver tip badger brush, stainless steel razor) in case you are sure you'll stick to it.

In the US there should be enough sellers who will offer trial or travel sizes of their products so you won't have five pieces of soap you'll never use.


----------



## p0ke

I just use a Braun shaving machine that I got as a birthday present 15 years ago  It's got this automatic cleaning and charging dock thing which is pretty nice, it feels like brand new every time after cleaning. The only problem is that the locking mechanism on it broke about 10 years ago, so I just removed the spring and now sometimes it stops cleaning or charging if it happens to move too much. It's a pretty decent machine, but I've been considering getting a new one for the last 10 years  I have to use it daily too, because my mustache grows fast af. I guess that's a proper first world problem too - it grows so fast, I have to shave twice a day or my wife will complain that I'm too spiky when I kiss her


----------



## Anquished

I haven't properly shaved in ages, I just try and keep my beard neat.

Unfortunately where I'm right handed, I've managed to take off more hair on one side of my neck under my chin than the other. It's not noticeable to anyone else unless I look straight up but it's bugging the hell out of me.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I appreciate the input! I'm undecided between an electric or a traditional razor but I'm absolutely sure that I want to get away from the disposable/ soap routine. I certainly won't throw down a ton of cash on anything until I've tried some less expensive alternatives but at least for now, a half-decent starter kit would likely help to steer me in the right direction. 

And oh yeah... here's my 1st world "problem" for today: 

For the first time since my wife and I entered into a pending contract on the home that I've spoken of here on SSO, I'm now feeling some degree of anxiety. I was absolutely unfazed throughout all of this ( maybe due to all of the distractions... appointments, paperwork, hurdles, forging ahead, etc) but now... as I'm staring down the barrel of a 30 yr mortgage, it's all sinking in. I understand and appreciate opinions to not overthink things but I'm now only a matter of hours away from the most significant thing that I've ever done in my entire life. Sorry to say, but that's just something that is all of a sudden somewhat difficult to digest. I'm not allowing myself to get overwhelmed with all of the variables and "what-if's?" but it's all just a bit surreal right now... keeping me up at night and giving me butterflies. I'm pretty damned good at taking things one step at a time as I've already been doing but things are REALLY going to kick into high-gear if we're given the green-light today. There's just so damned much involved with purchasing a home and as much as I've been taking it all in stride... there's a part of me that's just plain scared right now. Oh and did I mention that our daytime temps are running over 100 degrees/ 38 Celsius? NOT helping lol! Anyway... I can't share this stuff with my wife as I'm her "rock" but I sure do appreciate being able to spew it all out here on SSO.


----------



## Anquished

High Plains Drifter said:


> I appreciate the input! I'm undecided between an electric or a traditional razor but I'm absolutely sure that I want to get away from the disposable/ soap routine. I certainly won't throw down a ton of cash on anything until I've tried some less expensive alternatives but at least for now, a half-decent starter kit would likely help to steer me in the right direction.
> 
> And oh yeah... here's my 1st world "problem" for today:
> 
> For the first time since my wife and I entered into a pending contract on the home that I've spoken of here on SSO, I'm now feeling some degree of anxiety. I was absolutely unfazed throughout all of this ( maybe due to all of the distractions... appointments, paperwork, hurdles, forging ahead, etc) but now... as I'm staring down the barrel of a 30 yr mortgage, it's all sinking in. I understand and appreciate opinions to not overthink things but I'm now only a matter of hours away from the most significant thing that I've ever done in my entire life. Sorry to say, but that's just something that is all of a sudden somewhat difficult to digest. I'm not allowing myself to get overwhelmed with all of the variables and "what-if's?" but it's all just a bit surreal right now... keeping me up at night and giving me butterflies. I'm pretty damned good at taking things one step at a time as I've already been doing but things are REALLY going to kick into high-gear if we're given the green-light today. There's just so damned much involved with purchasing a home and as much as I've been taking it all in stride... there's a part of me that's just plain scared right now. Oh and did I mention that our daytime temps are running over 100 degrees/ 38 Celsius? NOT helping lol! Anyway... I can't share this stuff with my wife as I'm her "rock" but I sure do appreciate being able to spew it all out here on SSO.



I was in your position last year and my advice is this.

Don't let the "what-if?s" negatively influence your decision. It is a massive step for sure but an exciting one and hopefully one that leads to a big bright future for you both.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm staring down the barrel of a 30 yr mortgage, it's all sinking in.



It takes a while to get used to, but ultimately it's basically like putting money in the bank compared to paying rent. That's the thought that got me past being scared. Being given the green light was also surprisingly anti-climactic, to be honest - after that it was just like moving into any apartment, and we also had to wait a couple of months before we got to move in, so it felt like nothing actually happened  I was mostly worried about the paperwork, because like you said, it felt very surreal, and I was almost expecting some check to fail so we wouldn't be able to get the mortgage or something. But somehow everything went fine. So just hang in there!


----------



## atracksler

p0ke said:


> It takes a while to get used to, but ultimately it's basically like putting money in the bank compared to paying rent. That's the thought that got me past being scared. Being given the green light was also surprisingly anti-climactic, to be honest - after that it was just like moving into any apartment, and we also had to wait a couple of months before we got to move in, so it felt like nothing actually happened  I was mostly worried about the paperwork, because like you said, it felt very surreal, and I was almost expecting some check to fail so we wouldn't be able to get the mortgage or something. But somehow everything went fine. So just hang in there!




You'll stay up all night for the first few months wondering how the hell will you pay the mortgage. Then a couple of years later you'll hear how much rent is and you'll laugh yourself to sleep. I almost had an ulcer over my sub $1000 mortgage payment 20 years ago.... now I'd have a hard time renting a room in a boarding house for that


----------



## BlackMastodon

*puts lips directly on microphone*

*Grow a gotdang beard and stop shaving forever*


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> *puts lips directly on microphone*
> 
> *Grow a gotdang beard and stop shaving forever*



If you have a beard and don't clean up the neck line, you're dead to me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I just use a beard trimmer for it once a week.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

to anyone looking for a solid electric razor, I have a phillips/norelco triple head wet/dry razor that works really well. I have quite coarse and tough facial hair, and it cuts it with ease. No nicks, no razor burn, no bullshit. Plus it's stupidly easy to clean.
Philips Norelco Electric Shaver 6800, S6880/81, Series 6000 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NR8SGV8/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## Kaura

Ugh, at the rate I'm breaking high e-strings on my Squier I'll soon have to start a thread about third world problems because that's where I'll end.


----------



## cwhitey2

Tomorrow, I have to take a half day from my real job to do my 2nd/hobby 'job'...which is pour beer at craft beer fests for my local brewery.  

This weekend is Rochester, NY.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I am so, so tired of radicalized outsourcing of independent thought that has infected the modern world. It is fine to identify as leaning a certain way on a topic in the bounds of rationality, like being Conservative/Liberal etc. But to define yourself as a polarized entity and partake in dogmatic rhetoric instead of rational independent thought we, as a society, suffer.

And to make it worse, its exacerbated by the media business entities for profit. How do we get trapped in tribal barbarity for cynical capitalist exploitation?

I do not blame capitalism by they way, I blame the people who get swept up in it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

p0ke said:


> It takes a while to get used to, but ultimately it's basically like putting money in the bank compared to paying rent. That's the thought that got me past being scared. Being given the green light was also surprisingly anti-climactic, to be honest - after that it was just like moving into any apartment, and we also had to wait a couple of months before we got to move in, so it felt like nothing actually happened  I was mostly worried about the paperwork, because like you said, it felt very surreal, and I was almost expecting some check to fail so we wouldn't be able to get the mortgage or something. But somehow everything went fine. So just hang in there!



This was pretty much my experience as well, it didn't even really hit me until like a month after I moved in. Before then it was just a project. Same train of thought though. 
It also helped once I realized that a mortgage is basically just pretend money. As long as I don't completely thrash my house, or the market takes a nuclear missile on the chin, I'm _going_ to be able to pay it all off pretty much whenever I want; I just need to sell the house. Problem solved, case closed. If you take care of the place, which seems like it'd be the case because everyone involved in this conversation seems to consistently talk about home improvements, you'll even make some money on the whole thing too. 

Also:


High Plains Drifter said:


> but I'm now only a matter of hours away from the most significant thing that I've ever done in my entire life.



Nah fam. You already got married. This is peanuts. You guys'll do great.


----------



## tedtan

High Plains Drifter said:


> For the first time since my wife and I entered into a pending contract on the home that I've spoken of here on SSO, I'm now feeling some degree of anxiety.



Don't sweat it, it's a lot easier than you think.

Also, since you're in Texas, make sure to file for the "homestead exemption" once you're living in your house. It provides a tax break on property taxes, which are high in Texas since we don't have state income tax.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I really hope that you guys know how much the support means. Less than 10 years ago I was lost and becoming isolated... had just ended a seriously bad relationship, was running out of motivation, pride, and contentment. My future had never looked so dim. But I kept pushing thru because it was all that I knew how to do... kept working, continued building my credit, saving money, etc. And I guess that in a world that was otherwise so dark... I didn't allow my heart nor my soul to become completely blackened. I had to force myself to put things in perspective and keep appreciating the good things and the supportive people that I had around me. Then one day I met this girl... thought she was utterly nuts for wanting to get involved with me but decided I'd give it a shot ( the whole time trying to convince her that she could do so much better). But I guess she just truly appreciated my decent qualities even along with all the quirks. Wound up committed to creating a life with me and less than a year after we met, my life started to make sense again... this time with purpose and direction. A few years later we got married ( something that even in my 20's I never thought I'd ever do), and we grew more and more appreciative of each other's strengths, struggles, and vulnerabilities. A few years ago we began looking into buying a home but we weren't necessarily ready and were shot down quickly by the lenders. But we stuck to our guns... continued building our credit, saving, budgeting, and learning as much as we could about home ownership. So then we tried again this year and lo and behold... now as a much stronger and smarter team, we were approved! Fast forward another few weeks and here I am... with an incredible wife, 2 of 3 vehicles paid off, an awesome cat that I love ( wtf happened there???), and now the possibility of being able to own a beautiful home ( to us) in a very nice community. If I was a religious man I would say that miracles really do happen. I guess to sum it all up, I feel like "I've finally arrived" as they say. And whatever happens next... I guess I'm gonna have to be ready. Sorry for the novel but it does help to babble sometimes... and I'm a paragraph man myself so sorry for the WOT... brain moving too quick maybe.

EDIT- Thank you on the homestead exemption suggestion... yep already got that!


----------



## jaxadam

Don’t worry, it’s all uphill from here!


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Less than 10 years ago I was lost and becoming isolated... had just ended a seriously bad relationship, was running out of motivation, pride, and contentment. My future had never looked so dim. But I kept pushing thru because it was all that I knew how to do... kept working, continued building my credit, saving money, etc. And I guess that in a world that was otherwise so dark... I didn't allow my heart nor my soul to become completely blackened. I had to force myself to put things in perspective and keep appreciating the good things and the supportive people that I had around me. Then one day I met this girl...



Ha! Sounds exactly like me a bit over 5 years ago.



KnightBrolaire said:


> to anyone looking for a solid electric razor, I have a phillips/norelco triple head wet/dry razor that works really well.



I've been looking at those triple head things, might consider getting one of those! It's a tad expensive, but then again it'll serve pretty much the rest of my life, so I guess it isn't such a big investment when you put it that way. Also the exchangeable head thing looks quite convenient. 
The one feature that one doesn't have is automatic cleaning (my current one has that). It's really great and makes the machine like new again, and also it makes your face smell good, almost as if you'd put some mild after shave on it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

p0ke said:


> Ha! Sounds exactly like me a bit over 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at those triple head things, might consider getting one of those! It's a tad expensive, but then again it'll serve pretty much the rest of my life, so I guess it isn't such a big investment when you put it that way. Also the exchangeable head thing looks quite convenient.
> The one feature that one doesn't have is automatic cleaning (my current one has that). It's really great and makes the machine like new again, and also it makes your face smell good, almost as if you'd put some mild after shave on it.


You can just pop open the top of the head and wash out the blades. It's very easy to clean.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> You can just pop open the top of the head and wash out the blades. It's very easy to clean.



Yeah, it's not an actual issue, I just like how my current machine does it


----------



## Kaura

My dad threathened to punch me because I smoked a cigarette in front of him. I guess that is a natural reaction after he was choking on a piece of steak just a few hours before and I Heimmlich'd the shit out of his ass basicly saving his life.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I’ve been waiting quite a long time.

And hey, new Tool sucks quite a bit.

Big nope.


----------



## AxeHappy

My wife has a date next Monday with just...one of the hottest fucking woman I know. A woman I've happened to have a borderline schoolperson-esque crush on since last thanksgiving. 

And my household had a dinner party thing tonight. And this woman was at the party. 

And it turns out that she has had a similar crush on me.

So I suppose my first world problem is:
My wife is fucking the super hot chick and laying the cock block on me. Which I reckon is fair enough. Studies have confirmed women fuck better than non-women. Still though.


----------



## jaxadam

AxeHappy said:


> My wife has a date next Monday with just...one of the hottest fucking woman I know. A woman I've happened to have a borderline schoolperson-esque crush on since last thanksgiving.
> 
> And my household had a dinner party thing tonight. And this woman was at the party.
> 
> And it turns out that she has had a similar crush on me.
> 
> So I suppose my first world problem is:
> My wife is fucking the super hot chick and laying the cock block on me. Which I reckon is fair enough. Studies have confirmed women fuck better than non-women. Still though.



Can you explain that... a little bit better?


----------



## USMarine75

AxeHappy said:


> My wife has a date next Monday with just...one of the hottest fucking woman I know. A woman I've happened to have a borderline schoolperson-esque crush on since last thanksgiving.
> 
> And my household had a dinner party thing tonight. And this woman was at the party.
> 
> And it turns out that she has had a similar crush on me.
> 
> So I suppose my first world problem is:
> My wife is fucking the super hot chick and laying the cock block on me. Which I reckon is fair enough. Studies have confirmed women fuck better than non-women. Still though.


----------



## Adieu

AxeHappy said:


> My wife has a date next Monday with just...one of the hottest fucking woman I know. A woman I've happened to have a borderline schoolperson-esque crush on since last thanksgiving.
> 
> And my household had a dinner party thing tonight. And this woman was at the party.
> 
> And it turns out that she has had a similar crush on me.
> 
> So I suppose my first world problem is:
> My wife is fucking the super hot chick and laying the cock block on me. Which I reckon is fair enough. Studies have confirmed women fuck better than non-women. Still though.



Less wanking, more spanking


----------



## AxeHappy

jaxadam said:


> Can you explain that... a little bit better?



What're you confused about?


----------



## jaxadam

AxeHappy said:


> What're you confused about?



I think the same things that you are


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm not confused at all, Comrade.

Edit:
Well, I'm confused about a lot of things all the time. 

But my relationship sure isn't one of them.


----------



## USMarine75

dude... pics... or I'm putting this thing away.


----------



## AxeHappy

I guess your first world problem is not being able to get nudes of some random person's wife and the chick she is banging over the internet?


----------



## jaxadam

AxeHappy said:


> I'm not confused at all, Comrade.
> 
> Edit:
> Well, I'm confused about a lot of things all the time.
> 
> But my relationship sure isn't one of them.



Can you tell us more about Thanksgiving?


----------



## AxeHappy

It's Statutory Holiday in Canada that allows people a day off work to spend with friends and/or family. The "Official" reason for it in Canada has varied over the years. In the US I believe it is supposed to be about the time the natives saved all the colonisers lives before the colonisers turned around and murder fucked all the natives?

Typically a feast of some sort is prepared featuring a main dish of turkey or ham. Pumpkin and Apple pie are traditional desserts. 

There is some controversy about whether a slice of cheddar cheese should be served with the apple pie. As an impartial observer (I don't like apple pie) I feel as if a quality sharp cheddar adds to the overall experience of the dessert, but if one only has weak ass mild cheddar available just go for an extra helping of ice cream on the side.


----------



## MFB

My new bass is supposed to be delivered tonight, and I'm feeling like utter dogshit, so I won't be able to play it or even do a coherent NBD until this passes. I'm going to drown myself in cough medicine I guess.


----------



## lurè

Speaking of hair, I hate body hair. 
I'm not an extremely hairy person but my skin gets easily irritated once they reach a certain lenght so I have to trim them once a week.
I'm thinking about doing some kind of laser removal but it's quite expensive.


----------



## AxeHappy

Body hair is the fucking worst.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Did weighted lunges after giving up on leg press for a few months. Oof the after pain.

Did pushups again also. Feet raised. Some rib meat and very specific almost obliques in hurt.


----------



## Vegetta

My volvo got rear ended and it put a ding on my bumper


----------



## ImNotAhab

Post urination, while making the necessary re-arrangements, I lost control of the elastic on my underwear and it rebounded, hitting me right on the testicle.


I would class this as a "self-own".


----------



## Metropolis

Damn this country... I was filling an application for new identity card and I had to prove that I had passed national military service in finnish defence forces. That's because I'm still under 30 years old, and duty to go any kind of service ends after that, which prevents you to flee out of country, and they ask this from every male between ages 28-30 if you're filling an application for passport or id-card. Taking pictures of my military pass in middle of the night felt pretty damn stupid. And I didn't even know about this stupid law


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ordered something from Germany; spoiled Americans and their stupid next day Amazon deliveries. 

I have to wait 9 whole fuckin days for this thing. 

Fuck.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> Damn this country... I was filling an application for new identity card and I had to prove that I had passed national military service in finnish defence forces. That's because I'm still under 30 years old, and duty to go any kind of service ends after that, which prevents you to flee out of country, and they ask this from every male between ages 28-30 if you're filling an application for passport or id-card. Taking pictures of my military pass in middle of the night felt pretty damn stupid. And I didn't even know about this stupid law



Yeah, that sucks. I don't remember what I was applying for when I had to send a picture of that, but I had to do that once too. I guess it must've been when my passport was about to expire and I had to apply for a new one.
You'd think there's some kind of centralized system where they could just check that... But apparently the only "evidence" that you've done your military service is that little piece of paper.
Now I'm 30 though, so they don't care anymore


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I got told it'll take 6 months to get my new drivers license. this realID shit is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Rosal76

steinmetzify said:


> Ordered something from Germany; spoiled Americans and their stupid next day Amazon deliveries.
> 
> I have to wait 9 whole fuckin days for this thing.
> 
> Fuck.



Don't feel too bad. I ordered something from Obscura (a technical/progressive death metal band from Germany) and it took 9 months to arrive. I was so sure my package was lost in transit or something. I wish I could order something from Germany and get it in 9 days.


----------



## stevexc

I paid an extra $2 for shipping and my package isn't gonna show up until next wednesday. That's forever away!


----------



## Kaura

I want.. no I legit need the Korg Miku pedal but they're discontinued and the only few ones you can find on eBay go for absolutely ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## Edika

Preorder for the new Cattle Decapitation Death Atlas album doesn't have the option for the t-shirt with the album cover, which is bitching, for the UK and Europe. Just some Cattle Decap design that does nothing for me. The US site has this t-shirt, another design and the album cover but the bundle costs $35 and shipping is another $20 .


----------



## Steinmetzify

Edika said:


> Preorder for the new Cattle Decapitation Death Atlas album doesn't have the option for the t-shirt with the album cover, which is bitching, for the UK and Europe. Just some Cattle Decap design that does nothing for me. The US site has this t-shirt, another design and the album cover but the bundle costs $35 and shipping is another $20 .



Find out what it’s gonna cost to do it from here, PP me the $ and I gotchu


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want to buy another guitar, but I just bought a guitar last week. CURSE YOU BUDGETING


----------



## BlackMastodon

steinmetzify said:


> Ordered something from Germany; spoiled Americans and their stupid next day Amazon deliveries.
> 
> I have to wait 9 whole fuckin days for this thing.
> 
> Fuck.


2 weeks ago I ordered a couple CD's from the Agonia Records web shop, which I think is based out of Poland. They sent me an email 2 days ago saying the items shipped and would be at my work in Michigan in 6-10 weeks. I don't even use express shipping when I get shit from Canada or the States but holy shit this is excessively long. We're definitely spoiled around these parts.


----------



## Rosal76

Edika said:


> Preorder for the new Cattle Decapitation Death Atlas album doesn't have the option for the t-shirt with the album cover, which is bitching, for the UK and Europe. Just some Cattle Decap design that does nothing for me. The US site has this t-shirt, another design and the album cover but the bundle costs $35 and shipping is another $20 .



Same exact thing happened to me with Beyond creation's last album (Algorythm). Season of mist (Beyond's label) had a t-shirt design that I really wanted and only they had it. But..., Beyond's IfMerch site had the option of getting what you ordered signed by the band members but the shipping and handling price was expensive. T-shirt with no signature (for special edtion box set) or signed box set with no shirt and expensive s&h? I went with the signed box set because the shirt will always be available but I think it's ridiculous that customers have to order from 2 different companies to get their band merch.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rosal76 said:


> Same exact thing happened to me with Beyond creation's last album (Algorythm). Season of mist (Beyond's label) had a t-shirt design that I really wanted and only they had it. But..., Beyond's IfMerch site had the option of getting what you ordered signed by the band members but the shipping and handling price was expensive. T-shirt with no signature (for special edtion box set) or signed box set with no shirt and expensive s&h? I went with the signed box set because the shirt will always be available but I think it's ridiculous that customers have to order from 2 different companies to get their band merch.



Merch is such a cartel these days. Since bands make so little they're pretty much stuck going with whoever the distributor's "merch people" are. That or they pay their own way upfront and then have to divide what they ordered between markets. 

If they're popular enough they can license their stuff out so it's more available and less region based, but then they make a lot less off of it.

I think bands like Bongripper that make all merch pre-order is the way to go. Sure, it takes a lot longer to receive, but you never have to worry about availability and the prices are kept reasonable.


----------



## FourT6and2

My balls sweat and stick to my thigh in my new sports car due to the carbon fiber bucket seats being so tight.


----------



## r33per

New phone ordered on Wednesday evening, next day delivery, should be in the store by Friday (fair enough).

Not in the store on Friday, don’t do Saturday deliveries.


----------



## Adieu

r33per said:


> New phone ordered on Wednesday evening, next day delivery, should be in the store by Friday (fair enough).
> 
> Not in the store on Friday, don’t do Saturday deliveries.



In USA, unless you order postal service or amazon or ontrac, for the rest of em, "2 day delivery = NEXT WEEK UNLESS ORDERED MONDAY" (sometimes tuesdays before dawn)


----------



## bulb

i miss my cars and my sim racing rig a lot
thinking about getting a small racing rig for the road but that’s dumb so I probably won’t


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> In USA, unless you order postal service or amazon or ontrac, for the rest of em, "2 day delivery = NEXT WEEK UNLESS ORDERED MONDAY" (sometimes tuesdays before dawn)



Well, over here "whichever delivery option = whenever they feel like delivering"  I've had packages from Turku (which is a ~ 45 min drive from where I live) take more than a week several times. Ordering from Germany is usually much faster than ordering from somewhere across the country...


----------



## AxeHappy

FourT6and2 said:


> My balls sweat and stick to my thigh in my new sports car due to the carbon fiber bucket seats being so tight.




Get some pouch based underwear. Totally removes the possible of balls sticking to your leg. Which...helps the tiniest little bit with sweating, but not really.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Speaking of arrant and unmanageable testicular folly... I hate throwing out my undies... Hate it! Developing a healthy relationship with my drawers doesn't happen overnight and by the time that they're able to conform and cradle my man-canisters, it becomes hard to say goodbye. That said... I cannot any longer continue trying to salvage my holey briefs anymore. Yesterday I was wearing a comfy seasoned pair of my most favorite nut-wranglers and although at the beginning of the day the escape hatch under my chassis was unnoticeable, by midday you would've thought that these guys were absconding Alcatraz! As I was working outside... I began to feel the emergence... like the birthing of two damp mismatched kiwi fruits. Then as I'm walking around, I began to feel an absolutely chaotic knocking and twisting akin to a couple of tether-balls in a monsoon! Not knowing from one minute to the next where they were headed... right is left, up is down, day is night... nothing made sense anymore! So with all of that... I have now vowed to toss out my exhausted undies so that my guy-clusters can remain protected, safe, and in tact... for many years to come. RIP old Hanes... your struggle will not soon be forgotten.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Under armour skivs last forever. Ime.


----------



## MFB

Microfiber > * for underwear


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> Microfiber > * for underwear


Better than suede?


----------



## MFB

The906 said:


> Better than suede?



Surely you mean silk, and not suede?


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> Surely you mean silk, and not suede?


I forgot the lmao emoji.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

All blankets should be made for humans over 6'0 tall, not malnourished chinese dwarves or whoever the hell they use to figure out that a 50"x60" blanket is acceptable.
Seriously why the fuck is it such a ball ache to find a big boii blanky


----------



## MFB

The906 said:


> I forgot the lmao emoji.



I almost added the  but it could have easily turned into fighting words if you were somehow serious about ..._suede underwear_


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Speaking of arrant and unmanageable testicular folly... I hate throwing out my undies... Hate it! Developing a healthy relationship with my drawers doesn't happen overnight and by the time that they're able to conform and cradle my man-canisters, it becomes hard to say goodbye. That said... I cannot any longer continue trying to salvage my holey briefs anymore. Yesterday I was wearing a comfy seasoned pair of my most favorite nut-wranglers and although at the beginning of the day the escape hatch under my chassis was unnoticeable, by midday you would've thought that these guys were absconding Alcatraz! As I was working outside... I began to feel the emergence... like the birthing of two damp mismatched kiwi fruits. Then as I'm walking around, I began to feel an absolutely chaotic knocking and twisting akin to a couple of tether-balls in a monsoon! Not knowing from one minute to the next where they were headed... right is left, up is down, day is night... nothing made sense anymore! So with all of that... I have now vowed to toss out my exhausted undies so that my guy-clusters can remain protected, safe, and in tact... for many years to come. RIP old Hanes... your struggle will not soon be forgotten.



My undies always wear out at the seams, and then the balls start to cram themselves through the really small holes  At that point walking can be really painful. And underpants are surprisingly expensive too - back when I studied, I used to sow them back together


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> My undies always wear out at the seams, and then the balls start to cram themselves through the really small holes  At that point walking can be really painful. And underpants are surprisingly expensive too - back when I studied, I used to sow them back together



Yeah lol it doesn't take much twisting or pressure to send a sharp pain through your batter bags. I tend to wear clothes WAY past their respective limitations. I just hate new stuff... underwear, jeans, t-shirts, shoes... ugh. The only new clothing that I dig are socks. Love me some fresh soft comfy socks lol! And yeah... don't sit in my ass-groove on the sofa either. Took me a long time to carve out that sweet spot!


----------



## Semi-pro

I just received my new Strandberg 8-string but have to wait for at least 4 more hours before I get to play it :'(


----------



## dr_game0ver

I wanna play some PS3 but i have to wait for my controller to charge.


----------



## Kaura

Mixing is a bitch. Tried to remix an old song but no matter what I do the mix is all over the place. Kinda makes me want to scrap the whole song.


----------



## ImNotAhab

People who put clap emojis after every word under the mistaken assumption it makes their point more valid enrages me to an unreasonable and embarrassing degree.


----------



## Boofchuck

Fuck the DMV.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Boofchuck said:


> Fuck the DMV.


----------



## Rosal76

ImNotAhab said:


> People who put clap emojis after every word under the mistaken assumption it makes their point more valid enrages me to an unreasonable and embarrassing degree.



+1. It's amusing when no one responds to their post/message. And then a few days later, they make a post about how no one listens to their important messages and how society have short attention spans. And then no one answers again. LOL!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Line at the liquor store was 8 years long. I just wanted to drink some beer dammit.


----------



## Seabeast2000

steinmetzify said:


> Line at the liquor store was 8 years long. I just wanted to drink some beer dammit.


Haha Utah


----------



## Steinmetzify

The906 said:


> Haha Utah



Fuckin A right?!

I ain’t gonna lie, I stood there the WHOLE TIME


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm not classy enough to fit in with classy people and I'm not trashy enough to fit in with trashy people.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm not classy enough to fit in with classy people and I'm not trashy enough to fit in with trashy people.



I think I’m in the same boat as you, although I think I’m about 5 COPS episodes away from winning a viewer award.


----------



## Adieu

High Plains Drifter said:


> Speaking of arrant and unmanageable testicular folly... I hate throwing out my undies... Hate it! Developing a healthy relationship with my drawers doesn't happen overnight and by the time that they're able to conform and cradle my man-canisters, it becomes hard to say goodbye. That said... I cannot any longer continue trying to salvage my holey briefs anymore. Yesterday I was wearing a comfy seasoned pair of my most favorite nut-wranglers and although at the beginning of the day the escape hatch under my chassis was unnoticeable, by midday you would've thought that these guys were absconding Alcatraz! As I was working outside... I began to feel the emergence... like the birthing of two damp mismatched kiwi fruits. Then as I'm walking around, I began to feel an absolutely chaotic knocking and twisting akin to a couple of tether-balls in a monsoon! Not knowing from one minute to the next where they were headed... right is left, up is down, day is night... nothing made sense anymore! So with all of that... I have now vowed to toss out my exhausted undies so that my guy-clusters can remain protected, safe, and in tact... for many years to come. RIP old Hanes... your struggle will not soon be forgotten.



I just can't stand underwear, period

If it's warm, commando... if it's really cold, jeans-over-trackpants or full length underpants


----------



## dr_game0ver

After a night of fight, my cat has decided to take a nap on my PS4. So now i own a "covered in cat blood" White PS4 pro.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dr_game0ver said:


> After a night of fight, my cat has decided to take a nap on my PS4. So now i own a "covered in cat blood" White PS4 pro.


the new rare blood spattered PS4, just in time for Halloween.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> I think I’m in the same boat as you, although I think I’m about 5 COPS episodes away from winning a viewer award.



I don't really watch too much tv but I do the background thing pretty often... Live PD, Ridiculousness, animated stuff, etc.


----------



## p0ke

I was lucky to find a pair of unused Converse CT Mk2 sneakers on eBay in the spring for 40€ (including shipping from the UK). The price for the normal Converse sneakers is around 75€ here, and the Mk2's would've been even more expensive. I always wanted said shoes, but the MK2's were discontinued before they got to Finland. These are just the right size and are pretty nice to walk in because of the Lunarlon insole. I don't really understand why anyone would want the normal ones over these, but I guess they just didn't sell well enough.

Anyway. Now it's autumn, and the fabric basically lets all the water straight through + the shoes are pretty much all worn out (I've walked roughly 2000km in them according to the Health-app or my phone) so water also comes in from the bottom. So, now it looks like I'm gonna have to throw these away and buy new autumn shoes. And then I probably won't be able to snag another pair of these for the spring. Luckily the Lunarlon sole is intact, so let's hope those fit in a pair of normal Converses...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

One of my 8 strings has like 2 slightly uneven frets. It literally only affects the top 2 treble strings in a 3 fret area. I could level and fix this shit myself, but it's annoying and I'd rather go build new shiny things instead of fix up other shit


----------



## Metropolis

Fractal Audio Axe-FX III in North-America, for sale price 1999,00$. Regular price in Europe 3080,50$/2799,00€, and never in sale.


----------



## dr_game0ver

After formatting my PS vita, i have to transfert around 60Gb of songs back on it. And if you know anything about transferring files on a Vita, pray for my soul.


----------



## lewis

Waiting in line for anything..??

EURGH.
What a joke.

Read a horrible stat that the average UK resident spends 7 years of their entire life on average "waiting" for things.

Brexit proves this if anyone doubted it.
God its tedious.
especially when you are somewhere, staff can see a que has formed by looking over, then continue their gossip amongst theirselves with no urgency to deal with customers??.

Jesus christ. Every day at least twice, i have to waste time "waiting".

What a joke


----------



## p0ke

lewis said:


> Waiting in line for anything..??
> 
> EURGH.
> What a joke.
> 
> Read a horrible stat that the average UK resident spends 7 years of their entire life on average "waiting" for things.
> 
> Brexit proves this if anyone doubted it.
> God its tedious.
> especially when you are somewhere, staff can see a que has formed by looking over, then continue their gossip amongst theirselves with no urgency to deal with customers??.
> 
> Jesus christ. Every day at least twice, i have to waste time "waiting".
> 
> What a joke



What's even more annoying, is people who don't understand how a queue works. It's most prominent in kids' things - kids just overtake other kids and their parents don't say anything, and if I say something the kids just ignore me and their parents look at me like "don't talk to my kid again or I'll stab you"...


----------



## lewis

p0ke said:


> What's even more annoying, is people who don't understand how a queue works. It's most prominent in kids' things - kids just overtake other kids and their parents don't say anything, and if I say something the kids just ignore me and their parents look at me like "don't talk to my kid again or I'll stab you"...


God so true.
Line jumpers are the worst.

I dont bite my tongue anymore. Getting too old to care lol


----------



## Adieu

p0ke said:


> I was lucky to find a pair of unused Converse CT Mk2 sneakers on eBay in the spring for 40€ (including shipping from the UK). The price for the normal Converse sneakers is around 75€ here, and the Mk2's would've been even more expensive. I always wanted said shoes, but the MK2's were discontinued before they got to Finland. These are just the right size and are pretty nice to walk in because of the Lunarlon insole. I don't really understand why anyone would want the normal ones over these, but I guess they just didn't sell well enough.
> 
> Anyway. Now it's autumn, and the fabric basically lets all the water straight through + the shoes are pretty much all worn out (I've walked roughly 2000km in them according to the Health-app or my phone) so water also comes in from the bottom. So, now it looks like I'm gonna have to throw these away and buy new autumn shoes. And then I probably won't be able to snag another pair of these for the spring. Luckily the Lunarlon sole is intact, so let's hope those fit in a pair of normal Converses...



2000km in sneakers?

Lol of course they're DONE.

I read somewhere if you run, best plan to swap shoes every 300km... walking is lower impact, but still, what the heck do you expect? Frankly I'm surprised they lasted 2000km not 200km, Converse IS such super-low-end budget design that simply became a fashion fad after all

If you want something that lasts (and doesn't get wet), you need heavy-soled British paraboots.

Like Grinders etc.


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> If you want something that lasts (and doesn't get wet), you need heavy-soled British paraboots.



Yep. Best shoes I ever had were a pair of Sievi boots (Finnish-made really high quality stuff, Sievi also makes boots for the Finnish army, along with Jalas). I wore those maybe 5 winters before they wore out. But those were expensive too, I paid something like 75€ for them at a -70% sale. I always prefer shoes made here, because then you know those are made to handle our weather conditions.

As far as Converses go, these last like 5x more than the cheap copies I usually buy  And these are still completely usable, just not when it's wet - but they weren't good for that to begin with...


----------



## stevexc

Real talk. Tonight is new guitar night. But I need to finish working first. 7 and a half more hours until I'm in the store buying a new guitar... WHY ISN'T IT NOW


----------



## Seabeast2000

p0ke said:


> Yep. Best shoes I ever had were a pair of Sievi boots (Finnish-made really high quality stuff, Sievi also makes boots for the Finnish army, along with Jalas). I wore those maybe 5 winters before they wore out. But those were expensive too, I paid something like 75€ for them at a -70% sale. I always prefer shoes made here, because then you know those are made to handle our weather conditions.
> 
> As far as Converses go, these last like 5x more than the cheap copies I usually buy  And these are still completely usable, just not when it's wet - but they weren't good for that to begin with...



We trusted the Canadians for the correct winter boot on the south coast of the big lake.


----------



## Metropolis

I broke a string from my 6-string Ibanez  second thickest wound G-string in this case, wound and core just gave up against saddle, it has no really sharp corners. This doesn't happen to me often, maybe I've began to pick harder... or just played a lot. I recorded two songs and after that played rehearsals every week with same strings, plus playing almost every day, so they were one month old strings. No wonder they started to sound pretty damn dead. Problem is that I don't have replacement strings in my possession right now.


----------



## BornToLooze

Trying to learn Disposable Heroes after not playing guitar at all for a couple months...dear God the burn.


----------



## p0ke

Been on an all inclusive holiday on Rhodes (Greece) since last Saturday, and tomorrow I gotta head home 
Also, this whole place is essentially one big first world problem


----------



## Merrekof

p0ke said:


> Yep. Best shoes I ever had were a pair of Sievi boots (Finnish-made really high quality stuff, Sievi also makes boots for the Finnish army, along with Jalas). I wore those maybe 5 winters before they wore out. But those were expensive too, I paid something like 75€ for them at a -70% sale. I always prefer shoes made here, because then you know those are made to handle our weather conditions.
> 
> As far as Converses go, these last like 5x more than the cheap copies I usually buy  And these are still completely usable, just not when it's wet - but they weren't good for that to begin with...


I wear Sievi's at work. Most expensive shoes I've ever had but it's like walking on clouds. Also, they only last like..10 months at work..


----------



## Metropolis

That Daemoness NGD thread about five years of waiting a guitar and then receiving a total piece of crap is very unsettling... like what happened seriously.


----------



## Kaura

I'm getting a consistent one, daily friend request by some random foreign chicks. Fake accounts, of course but it's very annoying especially since I have the notifications on in my phone so there's nothing more frustrating than getting jump scared by my phone when I'm in my bed trying to sleep.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kaura said:


> I'm getting a consistent one, daily friend request by some random foreign chicks. Fake accounts, of course but it's very annoying especially since I have the notifications on in my phone so there's nothing more frustrating than getting jump scared by my phone when I'm in my bed trying to sleep.



Do you not have a 'do not disturb' type deal/setting on your phone? I have a brother that lives in a different time zone and drinks, I had to set that thing on a schedule because I'd get calls from him at 9pm (his time) after I'd been asleep for 3 hours cause he'd forget.


----------



## Metropolis

Kaura said:


> I'm getting a consistent one, daily friend request by some random foreign chicks. Fake accounts, of course but it's very annoying especially since I have the notifications on in my phone so there's nothing more frustrating than getting jump scared by my phone when I'm in my bed trying to sleep.



Me too, I should just hide my gender and where I live or something... if they will stop then, sigh.


----------



## lurè

Kaura said:


> I'm getting a consistent one, daily friend request by some random foreign chicks. Fake accounts, of course but it's very annoying especially since I have the notifications on in my phone so there's nothing more frustrating than getting jump scared by my phone when I'm in my bed trying to sleep.



If you mean FB, yes I have it too sometimes. Very easy to spoil since their description is usually a link with nudes and stuff.


----------



## noise in my mind

People who use the fast lane as the slow lane. So annoying.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Woman is heading out for the night, tells me after I start drinking that Amazon is coming and could I unload it? Sure.

It's SEVENTEEN BAGS


----------



## Leviathus

steinmetzify said:


> Woman is heading out for the night, tells me after I start drinking that Amazon is coming and could I unload it? Sure.
> 
> It's SEVENTEEN BAGS



Time to order some guitars!


----------



## Edika

Kaura said:


> I'm getting a consistent one, daily friend request by some random foreign chicks. Fake accounts, of course but it's very annoying especially since I have the notifications on in my phone so there's nothing more frustrating than getting jump scared by my phone when I'm in my bed trying to sleep.



Turn of Wifi and data before going to bed. Problem solved!


----------



## p0ke

Got home from Rhodes on Saturday evening - one week there with temps at 25-30°C (77-86°F) and sunshine all the time. Not even overcast, let alone rain. Then I get home... And temperature is around 5°C (around 40°F) and constant rain since I arrived. Spent yesterday in the rain washing the kids' sand toys with the pressure washer so they'll be nice and clean in the spring when we break them out again. Then today, just as I'm about to step out the door and go to work, I notice it's snowing... So one extra step -> load the winter tires in the boot so my wife can go get them swapped before the weather gets any worse.

Just fucking sucks, I wanna go back to Greece 



Kaura said:


> I'm getting a consistent one, daily friend request by some random foreign chicks. Fake accounts, of course but it's very annoying especially since I have the notifications on in my phone so there's nothing more frustrating than getting jump scared by my phone when I'm in my bed trying to sleep.



Same here. Most of them really badly translated, probably using Google Translate or similar. For example I looked at one profile that only had one post, which said "Minulla on tosi hyvä emätin, tule olemaan sukupuoleen minun kanssa!" 

I don't get woken up by those though, since I never take my phone to the bedroom anymore. I always leave it in the living room which is downstairs.

Another tip is to just mute Facebook-notifications all together on the phone, since those are basically never anything you'd need to react to straight away anyway.

I had a bit of a jump scare this morning though, when my actual alarm clock rang. I have this light alarm that's supposed to simulate sunrise, and I'd already woken up to the light at around 6:45 (with alarm set to 7:00). I guess I must've dozed off still, because at 7:00 the radio on the clock turned on with a pretty conveniently timed low male voice yelling "GOOD MORNING, TODAY IS MONDAY!" and then the song Sweet Dreams started playing as loud as the clock can do  I almost fell out of bed and heard my daughter actually falling out of her bed in the adjacent room


----------



## p0ke

Our office has been out of milk for several days now, so I have to either put coffee creamer into my coffee or drink it black.


----------



## dr_game0ver

noise in my mind said:


> People who use the fast lane as the slow lane. So annoying.


Is that even legal? Cause in France it isn't.


----------



## tedtan

In the US, it varies by state. The far left lane is designated as either a passing lane only or a fast lane, but some states enforce this law and others don't.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

first decent snow of the year and it took me 50+ minutes to get to work, when normally it takes me like 20. The traffic was moving at a fucking crawl for literally no reason. The roads were fine, but both lanes were jam packed with morons doing 30 mph. Not to mention the dipshits that try and merge at like 15 mph.


----------



## noise in my mind

dr_game0ver said:


> Is that even legal? Cause in France it isn't.



It's not in Cali, but it's hardly enforced. In fact, a lot of crimes here are not punished at all.


----------



## Metropolis

Spent about half an hour roasting 1kg/bit over 2lbs of salmon for two persons. Too much food, and that fish has expiration date tomorrow...


----------



## Steinmetzify

TOO MUCH SHAVING SHIT, I DON’T HAVE ROOM


----------



## SD83

Bought a new book trilogy. Returned from home, saw that the first two have arrived... and it's books 2 and 3. Now I got 4 hours of train ride tomorrow and nothing to read...


----------



## jaxadam

SD83 said:


> Bought a new book trilogy. Returned from home, saw that the first two have arrived... and it's books 2 and 3. Now I got 4 hours of train ride tomorrow and nothing to read...



You could read this: How to Order Online in Order, It's As Easy As 1, 2, 3 (Literally) by jaxadam

But don't take my word for it, here are some reviews:



> _Entrepreneur and Self-help guru jaxadam, with his decades of experience, will help guide you in how to order things online in order. Starting with the number 1, and sequentially working your way up one digit at a time, you will be amazed when things arrive in order, and you won't be lagging behind waiting on something out of order. Ordering a complicated DIY project? Don't be stuck with the final steps waiting on the first ones!
> 
> Additionally, check out some of his other best sellers such as: How to Order Your Friends Names in Alphabetical Order On Your Phone and How to Order a Pizza Online._


----------



## BornToLooze

I had a song stuck in my head all day at work and I couldn't think of what it was, maybe Mastodon, and was going to look it up when I got home. Now I'm home and I can't remember how it went, but now it's bugging me even worse because I want to know what it was.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> Spent about half an hour roasting 1kg/bit over 2lbs of salmon for two persons. Too much food, and that fish has expiration date tomorrow...



Make a kirjolohikiusaus out of the leftovers and freeze it


----------



## Adieu

Metropolis said:


> Spent about half an hour roasting 1kg/bit over 2lbs of salmon for two persons. Too much food, and that fish has expiration date tomorrow...



Cooking "resets" the expiration date of raw foods


----------



## Metropolis

Adieu said:


> Cooking "resets" the expiration date of raw foods



It can extend it a little bit but I'm cautious with fish, and recommendations state otherwise at least in this country. I do that sometimes with pork, chicken etc. tho.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> It can extend it a little bit but I'm cautious with fish, and recommendations state otherwise at least in this country. I do that sometimes with pork, chicken etc. tho.



As long as you eat it (or freeze it) within a few days, I'm sure you'll be fine. Those expiration dates are just recommendations anyway and most things are still edible a long time after that if you've kept them in the fridge.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Adieu said:


> Cooking "resets" the expiration date of raw foods


"Eh, worst case I'll shit my brains out a bit." - famous last words of mine after cooking veggies that were a little past the point of no return.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> "Eh, worst case I'll shit my brains out a bit." - famous last words of mine after cooking veggies that were a little past the point of no return.


your bloodline is weak, I can subsist on moldy bread, insects and taco bell without any GI issues.


----------



## Adieu

BlackMastodon said:


> "Eh, worst case I'll shit my brains out a bit." - famous last words of mine after cooking veggies that were a little past the point of no return.



Your mistake was eating vegetables

What are you, a goat? Or a buddhist monk? If it don't bleed, it ain't food


----------



## Kaura

Shoved some garbage into a garbage can in front of a convenience store and sliced my hand open. It just kept bleeding and bleeding even when I got home. I probably have AIDS now.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> your bloodline is weak, I can subsist on moldy bread, insects and taco bell without any GI issues.



I love how out of this whole sentence, it's the Taco Bell part that's most impressive.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Shoved some garbage into a garbage can in front of a convenience store and sliced my hand open. It just kept bleeding and bleeding even when I got home. I probably have AIDS now.


 \m/

but how did you slice your fucking hand


----------



## Metropolis

It's so grey and dark, sun sets at 4.03 pm. And I drank little bit too much Koskenkorva at last night. Very finnish problems...


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> but how did you slice your fucking hand



The inner edge of the garbage bin was very rough. Lost a good chunk of skin from my knuckle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I went down an amp rabbit hole where I just looked into a pile of amps from smaller boutique makers. 90% of them don't even have decent clips (or any clips) on their sites. That drives me insane, same with pickup manufacturers that can't even put out DIs/clips. It's fuckin 2019 for god's sake, there's really no excuse for not getting some clips/DIs out there.


----------



## Seabeast2000

AZ city driving fun
People driving these, or anything in the general class of body on frame truck/SUV:







but approach/traverse speed bumps/minor drainage dips like they are driving one of these: 






dafuq ppl?


----------



## lurè

3 days without pooping


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> 3 days without pooping


prune juice is your friend.


----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


> prune juice is your friend.


Another day and I'm going for a C-section


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> Another day and I'm going for a C-section


they'll prob just give you stool softener and a dish soap enema.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> prune juice is your friend.



Fuckin a is that ever the guaranteed mover.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Fuckin a is that ever the guaranteed mover.


almost as good as chili mac MREs


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> Another day and I'm going for a C-section


.5L of the juiced prune should get you the br00tz. Plan your day carefully.


----------



## p0ke

lurè said:


> 3 days without pooping



When I was in the army I went almost a whole week without pooping  Holding it wasn't so bad, but when I finally hit the shitter... It basically felt like all my guts were coming out along with it.


----------



## lurè

Update: I finally did it.


p0ke said:


> It basically felt like all my guts were coming out along with it.


That perfectly sums up how it felt


----------



## Furtive Glance

Lexus wouldn't start so I was late for my dentist appointment (that my company pays for). That seems like a particularly first world problem to me!


----------



## p0ke

Watched some porn the other day and started wondering wtf is up with all the squirting videos. Is that supposed to be hot somehow? I mean, my wife does that pretty much every time we fuck, and it's annoying if anything


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> Is that supposed to be hot somehow?


There's sooooooooooo much out there that this is my reaction to. I sometimes wonder if there's some kind of weird anomaly in how people's viewing patterns are tracked that make all kinds of wacky nonsense appear to be popular when in reality there's very few people who are really into it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I forgot how much I dislike the theme tune for The Crown. And the remote was too far to hit skip intro.


----------



## Adieu

Trying to pre-download is like Microsoft-level baaaaaad.... order of queue jumps around, can't properly pause-start independently, tries simultaneously downloading multiple files on a shoddy connection sometimes and just one at others, can't queue up different quality levels without workarounds


Hell it doesn't even have a percentage counter

AND it refuses to download in background while watching another downloaded episode


Wtf wtf wtf????


----------



## vilk

I like coconuts. I like coconut shrimp, coconut milk based curry, even coconut sweets like cookies or candies or my mother's home made coconut chocolate ice cream. I like raw coconut shavings. I like coconut oil and coconut scented candles and lotions. I like pina colatas.

_So why do I *hate* coconut water? _

I've tried buying it a couple times now and it's just fucking disgusting. I read the ingredients... why are they adding sugar to this shit? It's unbearably sweet. It's gross. And I don't mind an almond joy, and that's literally 80% corn syrup. 

It gives this feeling of "hydration" that is different than plain water. I feel more "hydrated" despite that I hate the way it tastes. Could they please make some reduced flavor non-sweetened coconut water?


----------



## Dyingsea

vilk said:


> I like coconuts. I like coconut shrimp, coconut milk based curry, even coconut sweets like cookies or candies or my mother's home made coconut chocolate ice cream. I like raw coconut shavings. I like coconut oil and coconut scented candles and lotions. I like pina colatas.
> 
> _So why do I *hate* coconut water? _
> 
> I've tried buying it a couple times now and it's just fucking disgusting. I read the ingredients... why are they adding sugar to this shit? It's unbearably sweet. It's gross. And I don't mind an almond joy, and that's literally 80% corn syrup.
> 
> It gives this feeling of "hydration" that is different than plain water. I feel more "hydrated" despite that I hate the way it tastes. Could they please make some reduced flavor non-sweetened coconut water?



I've seen straight coconut water several times in the organic/small chain stores. Check Whole Foods or Trader Joes etc. if they are in your area.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

vilk said:


> Could they please make some reduced flavor non-sweetened coconut water?



Not to be the 'no shit,' guy, but I'd really suggest just buying coconuts from time to time and draining the water yourself. Tastes great and works _*incredibly *_well with mixed drinks. Then you get the added pimp factor of being able to serve them _*in*_ the coconut if you manage to get the hole right. 

But yeah the stuff you buy in the carton in the store always tastes way sweetened and artificial-ey. Trash.


----------



## tedtan

I don't like coconuts. I don't like coconut milk based curry, coconut sweets like cookies or candies or Vilk's mother's home made coconut chocolate ice cream. I don't like raw coconut shavings. I don't like coconut oil or coconut scented candles or lotions. I don't like pina coladas.

_So why do I like coconut shrimp?_


----------



## Kaura

I like the taste of coconut but I hate the consistency. Like Bounty, for example. Maybe the best candy bar there is but god damn I hate trying to suck those coconut shavings out of my teeth for an hour after having one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> I like coconuts. I like coconut shrimp, coconut milk based curry, even coconut sweets like cookies or candies or my mother's home made coconut chocolate ice cream. I like raw coconut shavings. I like coconut oil and coconut scented candles and lotions. I like pina colatas.
> 
> _So why do I *hate* coconut water? _
> 
> I've tried buying it a couple times now and it's just fucking disgusting. I read the ingredients... why are they adding sugar to this shit? It's unbearably sweet. It's gross. And I don't mind an almond joy, and that's literally 80% corn syrup.
> 
> It gives this feeling of "hydration" that is different than plain water. I feel more "hydrated" despite that I hate the way it tastes. Could they please make some reduced flavor non-sweetened coconut water?


just buy actual coconuts and drink the liquid. You feel more hydrated drinking it because they're usually have a good amount of potassium, which is a critical electrolyte. Granted straight coconut water tastes like ass ime, but it's basically the best option besides making an ORS from scratch or drinking pedialyte in terms of oral rehydration.. I do have an ORS recipe from WHO/Doctors without borders if you want it.


----------



## Leviathus

Every button on my TV remote works fine except the power button.


----------



## p0ke

Leviathus said:


> Every button on my TV remote works fine except the power button.



That's pretty typical, it wears out because it's used the most. If you wanna fix it: open the remote and clean under the button (that might even fix it), then cut a piece of tinfoil in the shape of the button and stick that between the rubber and the circuit board.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm jealous of my cats turds.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Made it 4 solid years on a Samsung Note 5. But sadly its starting to fade and its my primary business mobile. I just supplicated to the mobile overlords for a new Galaxy $10.


----------



## Edika

I decided I don't need as many guitars as I hardly have any time to play them. So I sold a couple and have one more for sale. But at the mean time I bought a second cab and two high gain high watt heads that I won't have time to play or crank up as I'd like!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have all these neat electric guitars and high gain amps and I spend 80% of my time playing my classical guitar.


----------



## jaxadam

It's that time of year when I have to run the a/c during the day and the heat at night.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Most computer mice are made for people with four fingers.


----------



## Descent

I gotta drag my amp back up to the rehearsal room after our last show. That's walking up 1 story


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been thinking about selling off most of my gear, but I know I'll kick myself in the ass as soon as I do. I've played the same guitar the past 11 years because nothing else I've gotten has measured up to it, and at this point I'm just used to it. The only guitar I've had that's probably better is my custom shop ESP, but it's so 80s it hurts, so it barely gets played.


----------



## Jarmake

I bought a xbox one s all digital edition with 2 games just now... It was for such a great price that I couldn't help myself. I don't even need another console (I already have xbox360, ps3 and ps4), but here we are. At least there is some good exclusive games on it.


----------



## MFB

Every time I say "this'll probably be my new PR for a little while" on the elliptical, I go and set a better one within a week or so of hitting it. 

10/31 - 11/3: took off about a minute and 15 seconds from my total time (ended at 41:51)
11/3 - 11/5: took off another 15 seconds (now 41:38)
11/5 - 11/10: took out a minute and 20 seconds (now 40:10)
11/10 - 11/21: took out another 40 seconds (now 39:25)
11/25: took off 20 seconds and hit my fastest run ever at 39:05 for 5 miles


----------



## Metropolis

When you have to tell for mixing & mastering engineer how to dial in low and high frequencies. First master version sounded really boxy, lows and highs were almost non-existent. Second version was better and "breathed" much more, but wasn't still quite there. Hopefully we get a third vesion with more fullness in the sub-bass region... then I can be happy for those songs considering what they are.


----------



## tedtan

^ 

Doesn't sound like a real mastering engineer. Maybe someone who wants to be, but doesn't have the experience (and gear) yet.


----------



## Adieu

The906 said:


> Made it 4 solid years on a Samsung Note 5. But sadly its starting to fade and its my primary business mobile. I just supplicated to the mobile overlords for a new Galaxy $10.



Any reason for going from Note to Galaxy S?

Need to get a phone upgrade myself (S5 lol) and was thinking I should go back to Samsung Notes


----------



## Metropolis

tedtan said:


> ^
> 
> Doesn't sound like a real mastering engineer. Maybe someone who wants to be, but doesn't have the experience (and gear) yet.



He's being doing mixing and mastering professionally few years now and has really high end equipment, for example most expensive pair of Genelec monitors, Universal Audio Apollo interfaces, analog mixing console etc. Music is his day job, and we recorded drums and vocals there, and it was a good experience. 

But maybe our somewhat modern sounding orchestrated melodic metal isn't too much in his comfort zone, which would be more old school metal or some 90's to early 00's metal. Actually the master sounds now really good, but I want it to be polished a little bit more for the best it can be... at least regarding to my personal taste which is again really subjective.


----------



## jaxadam

I have a heated pool but it's... too cold to get in.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Any reason for going from Note to Galaxy S?
> 
> Need to get a phone upgrade myself (S5 lol) and was thinking I should go back to Samsung Notes


Well I really never used the note thingy . So figure I don't need it and just get a regular S. It's been a tough phone though.


----------



## Adieu

The906 said:


> Well I really never used the note thingy . So figure I don't need it and just get a regular S. It's been a tough phone though.



Really? I thought the doodling on screenshots feature was super useful when I had a Note 4

Made all sorts of look here - buy this - press there - this one not that one - etc instructions super easy to convey


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Im getting paid time and a half, with union hourly minimums that exceed the time I'm going to be at work. Only to unmute a microphone once and sit through Irving Berlin's White Christmas, then mute the video feed.

Damn it I hate that movie


----------



## Kaura

Contacted a guy early this morning asking if he was still selling his monitors that he had put up on a marketplace couple of weeks ago. It's been 6 hours now and no text back. I hate when people do that. I know it goes both way and it's infuriating to deal with people who first say they're interested in buying your shit but then they just go silent. But in best-case-scenario, I would have picked up the monitors on my way back home from work but no.


----------



## Metropolis

When a dude interested in a guitar you're selling offers most part of the payment in craft beer   seriously I'm not gonna take it...


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Every time I say "this'll probably be my new PR for a little while" on the elliptical, I go and set a better one within a week or so of hitting it.
> 
> 10/31 - 11/3: took off about a minute and 15 seconds from my total time (ended at 41:51)
> 11/3 - 11/5: took off another 15 seconds (now 41:38)
> 11/5 - 11/10: took out a minute and 20 seconds (now 40:10)
> 11/10 - 11/21: took out another 40 seconds (now 39:25)
> 11/25: took off 20 seconds and hit my fastest run ever at 39:05 for 5 miles



Well, I did it again, but this time I legit do NOT foresee me breaking it, as I just took a solid 2.5 _minutes_ and did 5 miles in 36:33. LOL @ me.


----------



## Merrekof

The loaf of bread I bought yesterday was too big so I had to take 2 lunchboxes to work today.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Picked up a gut bug on saturday. 1.5 days of my long weekend lost. Need to commence starving it and myself to make it gone.


----------



## Demiurge

Broke-down and bought a snowblower. Just had the first snowfall at my new house. Prior to, my wife asked if I wanted a snowblower for the driveway and I replied that I had been digging cars out- buried to the hood by city plows on city streets- for the past 16 years so a small driveway would be a cakewalk. How wrong I was.


----------



## MFB

You fool. You absolute, utter fool. You've lived without a snowblower out in Worcester County for all these years? Now is when you get to enjoy the winters then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> Broke-down and bought a snowblower. Just had the first snowfall at my new house. Prior to, my wife asked if I wanted a snowblower for the driveway and I replied that I had been digging cars out- buried to the hood by city plows on city streets- for the past 16 years so a small driveway would be a cakewalk. How wrong I was.


You have not known true pain until you get a foot and a half of wet heavy snow and you have to shovel it out of the way to just pull into your driveway after a 12hr shift. I bought a damn snowblower after that.


----------



## Kaura

I didn't think I'd ever say this but evening shifts suck. I've been working from 7 to 3 exclusively for the past 5 months or so and have gotten used to it despite hating morning shifts before that. But having to work from 2 to 10pm blows. Especially since it's winter and it gets dark before the first coffee break.


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> You fool. You absolute, utter fool. You've lived without a snowblower out in Worcester County for all these years? Now is when you get to enjoy the winters then.



A fool, yes, with an excuse: I was living in a condo with the bulk of snow removal included in the fee. A much simpler time, it was.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> I didn't think I'd ever say this but evening shifts suck. I've been working from 7 to 3 exclusively for the past 5 months or so and have gotten used to it despite hating morning shifts before that. But having to work from 2 to 10pm blows. Especially since it's winter and it gets dark before the first coffee break.


Steady afternoon shifts are absolute dogshit. Most of your morning is shot if you sleep in or need to run errands, and if you wanna go out or do anything after work then you stay out late, then sleep in, then repeat.


----------



## Demiurge

When I was in my 20's I loved the afternoon shift. The ability to sleep in, go to the gym during non-peak hours, and getting out at perfect time for meeting friends at the bar. Now, in my twilight years, I can't sleep for shit and just want to be home as early as possible.


----------



## bostjan

I live in NE VT, where the economy kind of depends on snow, and we're hardly getting a dusting, while the nearest major cities are all getting pounded. Worst of all, I just bought some really nice snow tyres and don't get to test their full capabilities.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Wife waiting on a dress for an event we have tonight, coming FedEx Express and needs a signature.....she's working most of the day, which means I have to sit here doing nothing waiting on the FedEx guy. No games, can't shower/shave. Gonna be a long fuckin day...


----------



## Adieu

steinmetzify said:


> Wife waiting on a dress for an event we have tonight, coming FedEx Express and needs a signature.....she's working most of the day, which means I have to sit here doing nothing waiting on the FedEx guy. No games, can't shower/shave. Gonna be a long fuckin day...



Shoulda married a socially reclusive nudist


----------



## Steinmetzify

Adieu said:


> Shoulda married a socially reclusive nudist



These are things you don't think about and should, you know?


----------



## BornToLooze

One of our printers at work, after you spend 5 minutes messing with the paper to get it to actually pick it up, tends to rip the paper in half and jam up.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Garbage man left my bin on it’s side after emptying it. Had to pick it up. Fuck sake


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> One of our printers at work, after you spend 5 minutes messing with the paper to get it to actually pick it up, tends to rip the paper in half and jam up.




Printers are evil. They always malfunction when you need them most, but work fine just before and straight away after the situation is over...


----------



## Merrekof

p0ke said:


> Printers are evil. They always malfunction when you need them most, but work fine just before and straight away after the situation is over...


It's a conspiracy man! Printers are cheap, too cheap. But in the end they get you with the ink. Printers always need ink, and that ink is more expensive than gold!


----------



## TedEH

My office provides a coffee machine and free coffee, but since I'm becoming the first to come into the office, and I don't know how others like their coffee being made, and I've been too lazy to figure it out, I've been buying my coffee anyway.


----------



## Seabeast2000

TedEH said:


> My office provides a coffee machine and free coffee, but since I'm becoming the first to come into the office, and I don't know how others like their coffee being made, and I've been too lazy to figure it out, I've been buying my coffee anyway.


An interesting twist. You are other's FWP.


----------



## TedEH

I don't think I'm being a problem for anyone. Rather, I'm just not being as helpful as I could be.


----------



## soliloquy

In that regards, I have a coffee machine at work that provides several of those little pods and different coffee/tea options. Having tried all, I rather pay extra to get better coffee than get that stuff for free. 

good thing starbucks is in my building. Bad thing that starbucks is in my building. 
To quote Chris Caffery: "Starbucks pisses me off, 5 bucks a cup, what the fuck is up?"


----------



## TedEH

In fairness, the coffee I'm getting outside the office is arguably better coffee. It's also espresso / americano rather than the machine drip coffee. So it's kiiiiiiiiinda different.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> In fairness, the coffee I'm getting outside the office is arguably better coffee. It's also espresso / americano rather than the machine drip coffee. So it's kiiiiiiiiinda different.



Depends on what you want, I guess. I'd drink espresso over normal coffee any time, but at work I just drink whatever's available. We have a normal coffee machine, and if I'm there first, I make the coffee exactly the way I want (I generally make slightly stronger coffee than others) and then others can either drink it or gtfo  No one has complained so far.

A related FWP:
Almost every time I make coffee at work, unless I stand there and wait for it to drip, I forget about it and when I remember in an hour or so there's no coffee left anymore


----------



## BlackSG91

Q: Why does a poor man only drink coffee?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A: Because he has no proper tea.


;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

The only thing worse than traditional Christmas songs are rehashed or original NEW Christmas songs... Holy Christ, holiday music SUCKS!


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> The only thing worse than traditional Christmas songs are rehashed or original NEW Christmas songs... Holy Christ, holiday music SUCKS!



Luckily here in Finland we have this thing called Raskasta Joulua... aka. metal versions of Christmas songs  And some of them are actually pretty good.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Luckily here in Finland we have this thing called Raskasta Joulua... aka. metal versions of Christmas songs  And some of them are actually pretty good.



Dude. that's pretty damn cool. Christmas season in the states is a sea of washed up pop artists sitting atop animated storybook characters while drinking lattes and sprinkling glitter and chicken nuggets down upon excruciatingly beautiful families that all look as if they've been lobotomized at a Holiday Inn. The word "Christmas" has become more of a sales pitch... buy buy buy. Fuckin disgusting imo.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude. that's pretty damn cool. Christmas season in the states is a sea of washed up pop artists sitting atop animated storybook characters while drinking lattes and sprinkling glitter and chicken nuggets down upon excruciatingly beautiful families that all look as if they've been lobotomized at a Holiday Inn. The word "Christmas" has become more of a sales pitch... buy buy buy. Fuckin disgusting imo.



It’s getting a lot like that here in Australia too. They wheel the has-beens out to flog the Christmas horse for cash. Then as soon as it’s done they wheel out the next wave of losers to start on Easter.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> The word "Christmas" has become more of a sales pitch... buy buy buy. Fuckin disgusting imo.



Same thing here too, unfortunately. Not quite as bad as over there, but slowly getting there 



High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude. that's pretty damn cool.



Check this one out for example:


Some original Finnish Christmas songs are very melancholic to begin with, so they're quite suitable to be played this way. This one for example is about the death of the author's child. Beautiful composition too. I've been thinking it would work great as a black metal tune.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varpunen_Jouluaamuna

There's also happier power metal type songs in there though


----------



## Adieu

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude. that's pretty damn cool. Christmas season in the states is a sea of washed up pop artists sitting atop animated storybook characters while drinking lattes and sprinkling glitter and chicken nuggets down upon excruciatingly beautiful families that all look as if they've been lobotomized at a Holiday Inn. The word "Christmas" has become more of a sales pitch... buy buy buy. Fuckin disgusting imo.



Move to Japan

They seem to be under the impression that Xmas is the official "take your lady to a hotel and bang like rabbits" holiday


...although that's a whole nother sales pitch in disguise.


----------



## dr_game0ver

I got back from the game store with a bunch of games. Someone forgot their memory card inside a PS2 game box so i got a free PS2 memory card which is nice, but the controller that i got with doesn't work. So now i have to go back and give them the broken controller. Since they don't do refund, i'll probably end up with a gift card or some crap...


----------



## TedEH

They can't just exchange the controller?


----------



## p0ke

It's probably a used one (I can't really imagine any store having new PS2 controllers in stock anymore...)

But yeah, PS1/PS2 controllers are weird. I've had a bunch of them stop working mid-game. On one the X-button stopped working and then worked again after opening and cleaning it... And one just shut down in the middle of a game and never worked again.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

High Plains Drifter said:


> The only thing worse than traditional Christmas songs are rehashed or original NEW Christmas songs... Holy Christ, holiday music SUCKS!



Oh just wait till you try the remixes that dance troupes use.... whats worse than Christmas music (new or old)? Those same songs remixed with a hip hop dance beat.


----------



## Adieu

wedge_destroyer said:


> Oh just wait till you try the remixes that dance troupes use.... whats worse than Christmas music (new or old)? Those same songs remixed with a hip hop dance beat.



It ain't a party until Santa's pants are around his ankles


----------



## dr_game0ver

TedEH said:


> They can't just exchange the controller?


Only square, right, down and the 2 joysticks were working. I got my money back. And ended up buying even more games... And a PSP.


----------



## Adieu

Found an old ad selling something ridiculously cool for an outrageously low price (like 15 - 20x below market)

...and am now preparing myself mentally for the almost inevitable heartbreak of "sold" or no-response


----------



## TedEH

Adieu said:


> something ridiculously cool


Ok, I'll bite: What was the ridiculously cool thing?


----------



## Edika

I've got two new amps but everyone has been sick at my house so no joy!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Edika said:


> I've got two new amps but everyone has been sick at my house so no joy!



Sick dude (no pun intended), what'd you snag?


----------



## Edika

It seems the flu. My two year old son got it from a program he goes even though he did the flu vaccine. Then my wife got it and now me. I'm taking Ibuprofen and Paracetamol and my fever goes from 39.8 to 39. My wife actually took my son to the hospital as he's been sick since Saturday. 
So far my daughters seems to have escaped getting infected but since she's five she still needs stuff done for her which seems like climbing a mountain.


----------



## Adieu

TedEH said:


> Ok, I'll bite: What was the ridiculously cool thing?



I'll tell if I either snag it or get confirmation it doesn't exist anymore

This one is TOO ridiculous to disclose, on the off chance it's still on the market, it'd cause a stampede


----------



## Metropolis

Contact lenses suck. First time putting them into my eyes and they felt like I have something in my eye and they instantly began to tear, still feeling like there is something. Do you really get used to these ? And these little fuckers don't fix at least my vision just as well as wearing glasses.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> I'll tell if I either snag it or get confirmation it doesn't exist anymore
> 
> This one is TOO ridiculous to disclose, on the off chance it's still on the market, it'd cause a stampede



The first ever Mark IIC+ ?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Metropolis said:


> Contact lenses suck. First time putting them into my eyes and they felt like I have something in my eye and they instantly began to tear, still feeling like there is something. Do you really get used to these ? And these little fuckers don't fix at least my vision just as well as wearing glasses.


get LASIK. well worth the money ime. I wore glasses/contacts for like 20 years and it was so nice to actually be able to see without them for once.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Metropolis said:


> Contact lenses suck. First time putting them into my eyes and they felt like I have something in my eye and they instantly began to tear, still feeling like there is something. Do you really get used to these ? And these little fuckers don't fix at least my vision just as well as wearing glasses.



May or may not be relevant but when my wife first got contacts, she opted for the cheaper off-brand lenses. She complained of scratchiness and discomfort ( drying) after only a few days. At some point she decided to pay a little more and get Acuvue lenses. She loves em. No idea about her vision improving but figured I'd mention that maybe a better brand would help you out. Cheers!


----------



## Adieu

High Plains Drifter said:


> May or may not be relevant but when my wife first got contacts, she opted for the cheaper off-brand lenses. She complained of scratchiness and discomfort ( drying) after only a few days. At some point she decided to pay a little more and get Acuvue lenses. She loves em. No idea about her vision improving but figured I'd mention that maybe a better brand would help you out. Cheers!



Air Optics Night & Day can be worn for 2-3 months straight without ever taking them out at all....as long as you stay away from dusty environments and don't blink a lot.

Well actually no, scratch that, they USED to be good for ~3 months, back when they were USA or Japan made iirc. Now they got like Indonesia or Malaysia, and they're about 50:50 --- some last 2 weeks, some a few months


----------



## BlackMastodon

Metropolis said:


> Contact lenses suck. First time putting them into my eyes and they felt like I have something in my eye and they instantly began to tear, still feeling like there is something. Do you really get used to these ? And these little fuckers don't fix at least my vision just as well as wearing glasses.


Can confirm. I have a weak prescription (0.75) but this summer I realized my eyes aren't getting any better and there's no reason not to wear my glasses full time, unless I'm at a computer since I'm near sited. A month ago I went to the eye doctor's to get an exam for the first time in about 6 years (prescription was 0.5 back then), so I got a couple of different brands of contacts to try out and my lenses changed to the new prescription. 

The first set of contacts I got suuuuuck. They're thicker and bug my eyes a lot, I also have to focus way harder on things otherwise I just look at everything unfocused and my head hurts. The second pair I got was much more comfortable and flexible, but still not really used to them.

Definitely try a couple of brands and go for more comfortable ones if you can swing it. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> get LASIK. well worth the money ime. I wore glasses/contacts for like 20 years and it was so nice to actually be able to see without them for once.


I actually asked my eye doctor about Lasik in the future and he said no one would do it for me, unless they just wanted to take my money. My prescription/numbers or whatever are the target goal for after a Lasik surgery, if they can't get them perfect, so it wouldn't be a benefit to me. 

I'd say that's a first world problem: my eyes are just shitty enough that I can't get lasers fired at them to make them better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Can confirm. I have a weak prescription (0.75) but this summer I realized my eyes aren't getting any better and there's no reason not to wear my glasses full time, unless I'm at a computer since I'm near sited. A month ago I went to the eye doctor's to get an exam for the first time in about 6 years (prescription was 0.5 back then), so I got a couple of different brands of contacts to try out and my lenses changed to the new prescription.
> 
> The first set of contacts I got suuuuuck. They're thicker and bug my eyes a lot, I also have to focus way harder on things otherwise I just look at everything unfocused and my head hurts. The second pair I got was much more comfortable and flexible, but still not really used to them.
> 
> Definitely try a couple of brands and go for more comfortable ones if you can swing it.
> 
> 
> I actually asked my eye doctor about Lasik in the future and he said no one would do it for me, unless they just wanted to take my money. My prescription/numbers or whatever are the target goal for after a Lasik surgery, if they can't get them perfect, so it wouldn't be a benefit to me.
> 
> I'd say that's a first world problem: my eyes are just shitty enough that I can't get lasers fired at them to make them better.


sounds like a load of shit unless you have close to 20/20 already. I went from like 20/80 to 20/15 after lasik


----------



## Metropolis

KnightBrolaire said:


> get LASIK. well worth the money ime. I wore glasses/contacts for like 20 years and it was so nice to actually be able to see without them for once.



I have planned to do it some time. And trying something else than cheapest brand is not a bad idea...


----------



## Edika

BlackMastodon said:


> Can confirm. I have a weak prescription (0.75) but this summer I realized my eyes aren't getting any better and there's no reason not to wear my glasses full time, unless I'm at a computer since I'm near sited. A month ago I went to the eye doctor's to get an exam for the first time in about 6 years (prescription was 0.5 back then), so I got a couple of different brands of contacts to try out and my lenses changed to the new prescription.
> 
> The first set of contacts I got suuuuuck. They're thicker and bug my eyes a lot, I also have to focus way harder on things otherwise I just look at everything unfocused and my head hurts. The second pair I got was much more comfortable and flexible, but still not really used to them.
> 
> Definitely try a couple of brands and go for more comfortable ones if you can swing it.
> 
> 
> I actually asked my eye doctor about Lasik in the future and he said no one would do it for me, unless they just wanted to take my money. My prescription/numbers or whatever are the target goal for after a Lasik surgery, if they can't get them perfect, so it wouldn't be a benefit to me.
> 
> I'd say that's a first world problem: my eyes are just shitty enough that I can't get lasers fired at them to make them better.



Your prescription is really low and you can get away without glasses most of the time even with the added 0.75. And contact lenses are even overkill not to mention Lasik. I remember that your prescription should be at least 2 to operate but don't quote me on that. 

If you however want to worsen your eyesight to get the Lasik I'd prescribe screen time until you pass out everyday lol. Nothing better (worse actually) than focusing your eyes at a really short distance for a really long time!


----------



## sirbuh

Two front struggle here:

1 / missed early delivery of a guitar 
2/ switched my obamacare for next year...and just cut that check


----------



## BornToLooze

I think I just got volunteered to be the bartender at my wife's social events.

She had a Xmas get together with her friends. One chick, who says she's a "good" bartender, made a whole bunch of Jello shots with red and green Jello, vodka and peppermint schnapps. I've never had a Jello shot before, but peppermint doesn't go with Jello. She also brought a bunch of flavored Malibu, because basic bitches going to basic bitch.

My wife was telling me about how she was bragging about how good her drinks were because she buys grenadine to go in all her drinks. My wife asked her if it was Rose's.

Me on the other hand, I had a shitty Mai Tai when we were on vacation, and figured I could make it better than that, and wound up diving headfirst into Tiki drinks. My drinking problem went from drinking way too much whiskey and coke, to not drinking that much because it takes a like a month to make your own Allspice Dram. 

According to my wife, I've had some drinks that were duds, and I'll agree with her on that, but that Jello shot was the worst thing she's ever had. Personally, I'd have played off the flavor of the Jello and done something like a daiquiri/margarita Jello shot if I was going to brag about how good of drinks I could make. Well, I say that, green Jello is lime flavored isn't it? I have kids, Jello disappears as soon as we make it.


----------



## Demiurge

Here I was, thinking that Jello shots were nigh-impossible to fuck up. If in the future I accidentally swallow poison and need to throw up, I'll now imagine what peppermint & lime taste like together.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> I think I just got volunteered to be the bartender at my wife's social events.
> 
> She had a Xmas get together with her friends. One chick, who says she's a "good" bartender, made a whole bunch of Jello shots with red and green Jello, vodka and peppermint schnapps. I've never had a Jello shot before, but peppermint doesn't go with Jello. She also brought a bunch of flavored Malibu, because basic bitches going to basic bitch.
> 
> My wife was telling me about how she was bragging about how good her drinks were because she buys grenadine to go in all her drinks. My wife asked her if it was Rose's.
> 
> Me on the other hand, I had a shitty Mai Tai when we were on vacation, and figured I could make it better than that, and wound up diving headfirst into Tiki drinks. My drinking problem went from drinking way too much whiskey and coke, to not drinking that much because it takes a like a month to make your own Allspice Dram.
> 
> According to my wife, I've had some drinks that were duds, and I'll agree with her on that, but that Jello shot was the worst thing she's ever had. Personally, I'd have played off the flavor of the Jello and done something like a daiquiri/margarita Jello shot if I was going to brag about how good of drinks I could make. Well, I say that, green Jello is lime flavored isn't it? I have kids, Jello disappears as soon as we make it.


See I don't get why she'd use lime flavored jello when you can literally buy unflavored gelatin sheets. Literally all she would have had to do is use that and mix it with peppermint schnapps and voila, an actually drinkable peppermint jello shot.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> See I don't get why she'd use lime flavored jello when you can literally buy unflavored gelatin sheets. Literally all she would have had to do is use that and mix it with peppermint schnapps and voila, an actually drinkable peppermint jello shot.



She had red and green, so I guess going for xmas colors.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> She had red and green, so I guess going for xmas colors.


yeah but you can use clear unflavored gelatin and just add food coloring. It's right up there with making your own simple syrup- stupidly easy. I hope your wife just gives that woman continuous shit for messing up what is essentially one of the easiest ways to make a drink besides buying pre-made mix and adding it to booze lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A guy bought some lace xbars off of me and then left me 4 stars instead of 5 claiming I sold him a deathbar and an xbar (which I did not, they were still in the VERY CLEARLY LABELED BOXES THEY COME FROM THE FACTORY IN FFS).


----------



## tedtan

No complaint, but I can confirm Lasik is worthwhile if your prescription warrants it; like KnightBrolaire, I ended up with 20/15 vision after Lasik surgery.


----------



## Leviathus

Restringing my acoustic.... just cut the ball ends off the last 2 strings out of habit...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Company fucked up a bunch this week, so I’m going to get to work maybe 12-13 days in a row for a few thousand dollars....hope I’m sane afterwards. 

Vacation after the 1st, that means day drinking and shitposting...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Also, just showered and went to clean my ears and one of my Q-Tips was missing the end. 

I only got half of my Q-Tip, CMON


----------



## diagrammatiks

tedtan said:


> No complaint, but I can confirm Lasik is worthwhile if your prescription warrants it; like KnightBrolaire, I ended up with 20/15 vision after Lasik surgery.



my lasik only lasted 15 years. I need to get it done again. I guess that is a first world problems thing.


real life struggles. I want to order a csl sophia bridge. But there are no chinese dealers. Shipping is 80 dollars. fml.


----------



## Seabeast2000

steinmetzify said:


> Also, just showered and went to clean my ears and one of my Q-Tips was missing the end.
> 
> I only got half of my Q-Tip, CMON


 now you can record at full power.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

steinmetzify said:


> that means day drinking and shitposting...



Dont threaten me with a good time


----------



## p0ke

Walked to work in heavy rain -> noticed I have our car keys in my pocket. So now I have to walk back home in the rain so my wife can drive to work  
Also did a 14h working day yesterday so I'm basically a zombie today.


----------



## p0ke

Another one: got a pretty substantial raise (nearly 25%), and got pretty nice money a couple of months. But thanks to that, my tax percentages got fucked and now I gotta pay 32% taxes the rest of the year. So now I actually get less money.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Another one: got a pretty substantial raise (nearly 25%), and got pretty nice money a couple of months. But thanks to that, my tax percentages got fucked and now I gotta pay 32% taxes the rest of the year. So now I actually get less money.



Getting bumped into a higher tax bracket can really suck. My wife experienced this a couple years ago when she got a raise but then quite a bit less of a return than in previous years. Congrats on the raise regardless.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

High Plains Drifter said:


> Getting bumped into a higher tax bracket can really suck. My wife experienced this a couple years ago when she got a raise but then quite a bit less of a return than in previous years. Congrats on the raise regardless.



Yep, same. I got a $1/hr raise this year that put me into the next tax bracket, and now I'm making about as much as I did when I first started here 4 raises and a couple years ago.


----------



## TedEH

^ I don't know if this is true everywhere, but doesn't the "tax bracket" you're in only apply to the amount that you made inside of that bracket? At least here, when you get that raise that puts you over, only the amount goes above the threshold is affected by the different rate. I know that's how it works in Canada, but I assumed that's how it worked everywhere. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## tedtan

TedEH said:


> ^ I don't know if this is true everywhere, but doesn't the "tax bracket" you're in only apply to the amount that you made inside of that bracket? At least here, when you get that raise that puts you over, only the amount goes above the threshold is affected by the different rate. I know that's how it works in Canada, but I assumed that's how it worked everywhere. Maybe I'm wrong.



This is how it works in the US as well.


----------



## TedEH

'Cause I've heard the whole "I got a raise and now I make less" thing a lot and it's never really true because of the above. Maybe more is being taken from your pay, but you'd be getting that back when you do your taxes, so in the end you're still getting your raise.


----------



## diagrammatiks

tedtan said:


> This is how it works in the US as well.



yes I'm very confused how getting a 1 dollar raise means you make less...since only that dollar should be taxed at the new amount.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> 'Cause I've heard the whole "I got a raise and now I make less" thing a lot and it's never really true because of the above. Maybe more is being taken from your pay, but you'd be getting that back when you do your taxes, so in the end you're still getting your raise.



Pretty much.

https://www.investopedia.com/ask/an...ax-bracket-cause-me-have-lower-net-income.asp

Folks have a hard time understanding how it shakes out. This is mostly because, at least in the US, raises are paltry at best in most cases so the actual impact is minimal.

If you make $25/hr, a $1/hr raise is just a 4% raise, if your gross per week was $1000, now it's $1040. If that $40 is now taxed at say 20%, it practically disappears. It doesn't reduce what you made before though, but if you contribute to your 401k at a set pre-tax amount, you're going to get that pulled off the top, effectively reducing take-home.

To see that 4% you have to adjust contributions accordingly.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> https://www.investopedia.com/ask/an...ax-bracket-cause-me-have-lower-net-income.asp
> 
> Folks have a hard time understanding how it shakes out. This is mostly because, at least in the US, raises are paltry at best in most cases so the actual impact is minimal.
> 
> If you make $25/hr, a $1/hr raise is just a 4% raise, if your gross per week was $1000, now it's $1040. If that $40 is now taxed at say 20%, it practically disappears. It doesn't reduce what you made before though, but if you contribute to your 401k at a set pre-tax amount, you're going to get that pulled off the top, effectively reducing take-home.
> 
> To see that 4% you have to adjust contributions accordingly.



Well, I'll eat my foot. Learn something new every day.
Dreading tax season this year substantially less now. Man, I was _*not*_ looking forward to that filing.


----------



## BornToLooze

The gasket on the fuel filter on my Jeep started leaking and blowing diesel out, so I've been borrowing my bosses Audi until I get a new fuel filter in. I'm not trying to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I never thought the shittiest car I've ever driven would be an Audi. It leaks oil like crazy, and it's been sitting up for a while, so for the past 2 days it's been smoking like Cheech and Chong, the headlights only want when they want to (makes the drive home at night interesting), along with a bunch of other stuff.

My original plan was instead of doing like you're supposed to, and bring it back washed and waxed with a full tank, fix a couple of the issues for him. But I'm a shade tree mechanic, not Jesus.



TedEH said:


> 'Cause I've heard the whole "I got a raise and now I make less" thing a lot and it's never really true because of the above. Maybe more is being taken from your pay, but you'd be getting that back when you do your taxes, so in the end you're still getting your raise.



For a while, every time I got a raise, it didn't really change my check. Then I changed some stuff around on my tax stuff, (filing married with dependents instead of single like I was), and even adding in what I got back on my taxes I'm making like an extra $1k a year.

I used to like all the extra money around tax time because I could buy a new guitar or whatever, but I've gotten to the point I like having a couple extra bucks every week that I can put in savings.


----------



## p0ke

diagrammatiks said:


> yes I'm very confused how getting a 1 dollar raise means you make less...since only that dollar should be taxed at the new amount.



Over here, at the start of each year you gotta calculate (or have the tax office calculate) how much tax you need to pay, and then send that document to the employer so HR can calculate your earnings each month. The calculations contain a base tax percentage, an extra tax percentage and an earning limit (which can be per month or for the whole year), after which the extra percentage is applied.
So my base percentage was 17.5% and extra percentage 40%. I had calculated that precisely with a limit for the whole year, but then thanks to the raise the limit filled up already in October -> so I would've had to pay 40% tax in November and December. But then I made and sent new calculations to raise the limit, which changed my base percentage to 32%. Which still means I earn roughly 300€ less per month than before my raise.
Luckily I only have to endure this month, starting in January my tax percentage goes back to 20%...


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> Another one: got a pretty substantial raise (nearly 25%), and got pretty nice money a couple of months. But thanks to that, my tax percentages got fucked and now I gotta pay 32% taxes the rest of the year. So now I actually get less money.



I was working shifts and more hours per week for the 2018-2019 tax year but I had calculated my income and was within my tax bracket which included taking the child benefit they give in the UK and the so called marriage allowance where you can get 10% of your partners/spouses unused tax free allowance. But of course that specific year my company decided to give a good bonus due to the fact that most people were leaving our department as they could find better paid work anywhere else in Europe and since I'm paid in a 4 week cycle I seemed to have taken 14 salaries for this year so I passed the tax bracket. That resulted in me having to pay a hefty back tax as I have to return the amount I saved with my wife's allowance plus the extra cash being being charged at 40% now. Plus I got a lovely letter that since I'm a high earner now I have to return part of the children benefit I received.

If I had stayed at the same salary level I wouldn't mind but since I'm back to my previous salary which is not going to be in any form over the tax bracket I'm being fucked for one fucking day. If that 14th salary was this tax year I would not still be over the tax bracket. So that imaginary 14th salary I received 80% of that goes back to the government to spend it for the queen toilet paper needs for a week. If the company I work for actually had a competent accounting department that had warned us at the beginning of the tax year about this I would have been prepared and not taken the marriage allowance benefit or bumped up my private pension fund. But yeah you need to have competent people that would a) would contact you in advance and not a week before the event or b) could have delayed the payments for one fucking day.

Plus the system here is shit. It's great if both parents are working but if you have only one you better not make too much money. I mean two parents that would make half of what I made would not be charged extra for the child benefit but my wife having fucking zero income doesn't count for shit all these years because I make too much money. In this fucking country it pays off not being married.

TL;DR Some guy ranting about taxes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want to learn Serenata Espanola by Joaquin Malats but I'm too lazy to transcribe the sheet music into tabs


----------



## Jarmake

Google has removed reader mode triggering from flags in the newest chrome version (at least for android)... So now I have to dismiss a popup that asks me if I want to view the webpages in simplified mode every time I go on to the sites. Son of a bitch. Not happy about it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Work interferes with urges to noodle or try some random part in a tabbed song.


----------



## Protestheriphery

I have a few pieces of gear siting around that Im not too thrilled about. Therefore I'd be more than happy to sell them off, but I cant get any respectable buyers. All Im encountering is a bunch of low ballers.

I have two Les Pauls, but only want to keep one. The one I want to sell has a better finish than the one I want to keep.

I have a recent PRS Custom 24, but I think the control layout looks aesthetically unappealing, the longer I own it. Also, the pickups arent my style. I wish PRS didnt put 5 way blade switching with parallel wiring on their guitars. If I wanted to sound like a super strat, I would get one. They should've stuck with the pre 2010's configurations. That's what I feel makes a PRS look and sound how they do.


----------



## MFB

Why the fuck are area rugs so expensive? I need to get an 8'x10' one for my new place, and it's going to cost almost as much as the mini-fridge/freezer I just bought.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> Why the fuck are area rugs so expensive? I need to get an 8'x10' one for my new place, and it's going to cost almost as much as the mini-fridge/freezer I just bought.



Hunt for them on Amazon. I've had luck with Unique Loom and nuLoom brands. 

We foster dogs and that usually means new rugs more often than most so we go cheap.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Costco has good prices on rugs if you do Costco


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MFB said:


> Why the fuck are area rugs so expensive? I need to get an 8'x10' one for my new place, and it's going to cost almost as much as the mini-fridge/freezer I just bought.



Wayfair might be worth looking at. Lotta times they've got stuff 70-80% off. But yeah... most 8x10's are still pretty expensive.


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> Why the fuck are area rugs so expensive? I need to get an 8'x10' one for my new place, and it's going to cost almost as much as the mini-fridge/freezer I just bought.



They can get insanely expensive. The people who delivered ours said they delivered one that was $200k and their kid spilled grape juice all over it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

No kid is worth $200k..


----------



## SamSam

I've bought two guitars (second hand) this month already, after spending a bomb last month on Christmas. And today of all days my local watch dealer calls to tell me my second gmt will be here in a week. I felt anxious, got to be honest


----------



## Kaura

Another forum member goes for a full-on drunken shitposting rampage; nothing

But then I get banned for god-knows what reason for 1,5-2 months (seriously, I have no idea why I got banned recently and the mods didn't even have the courtesy tellling me).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Another forum member goes for a full-on drunken shitposting rampage; nothing
> 
> But then I get banned for god-knows what reason for 1,5-2 months (seriously, I have no idea why I got banned recently and the mods didn't even have the courtesy tellling me).



Because you used a slur. It's been against forum policy, in writing, since 2010. 

Your post was reported, Alex (site owner and the person who originally approved of the policy in question) saw it and banned you. 

The Mod staff doesn't actually have the ability to ban users, hasn't in years, the site Admin does that based on user reports. 

For the record, I closed those bulb shit posts as they were starting to get mean. Though using derogatory slurs is far worse than some low level shit posting.


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because you used a slur. It's been against forum policy, in writing, since 2010.
> 
> Your post was reported, Alex (site owner and the person who originally approved of the policy in question) saw it and banned you.
> 
> The Mod staff doesn't actually have the ability to ban users, hasn't in years, the site Admin does that based on user reports.
> 
> For the record, I closed those bulb shit posts as they were starting to get mean. Though using derogatory slurs is far worse than some low level shit posting.



I see... Well, thanks for clearing that up. Won't happen again.


----------



## jephjacques

just poast


----------



## Kaura

@jephjacques 

Storm the SS.org, they can't stop us all?


----------



## jephjacques

I'm just trying to have fun with it


----------



## BlackMastodon

Likes for Ollie.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Even though I left the field the posts about losing money after getting a raise because of taxes triggered my inner accountant. Math isn't hard people


----------



## p0ke

wannabguitarist said:


> Even though I left the field the posts about losing money after getting a raise because of taxes triggered my inner accountant. Math isn't hard people



It isn't, but remembering to update the tax shit after a raise is  I mean, if I had sent new tax papers to HR straight away after I was told I'm gonna get a raise I would've gotten something 200-300€ more than I did before, even with the increased taxes, but because I forgot about it until I noticed I was exceeding the annual limit for my previous tax percentage and only did new calculations then, I got something like 200€ less than before the raise. 
Yes, entirely my own fault! But still


----------



## Edika

High Plains Drifter said:


> No kid is worth $200k..



Although to be totally fair if they have young kids and buy a $200K carpet/rug they can either afford to suffer the consequences and scoff the 100% expected spillage and soiling or they get to bitch for their deluded ignorance.
Unless it's in a room the kid/kids have no access to.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Edika said:


> Although to be totally fair if they have young kids and buy a $200K carpet/rug they can either afford to suffer the consequences and scoff the 100% expected spillage and soiling or they get to bitch for their deluded ignorance.
> Unless it's in a room the kid/kids have no access to.


That's an expensive sex dungeon, even before you get the swing rigged up and the pneumatics installed.


----------



## Edika

BlackMastodon said:


> That's an expensive sex dungeon, even before you get the swing rigged up and the pneumatics installed.



Aaaaaaah so it was "grape juice" and that "darned kid" that spilt it. Gotcha!


----------



## Metropolis

Tomorrow is my girlfriend's 27th birthday and I offered to do a three course meal, shit I'm not a dessert guy at all. Learning to do some proper ones would be very time consuming, so ice cream it is  Baking and desserts are something that I don't simply just do


----------



## diagrammatiks

Metropolis said:


> Tomorrow is my girlfriend's 27th birthday and I offered to do a three course meal, shit I'm not a dessert guy at all. Learning to do some proper ones would be very time consuming, so ice cream it is  Baking and desserts are something that I don't simply just do



soup salad steak.


----------



## Demiurge

I'd like to think I'm a pretty-good cook, but desserts are a total blind spot. I can make good cookies but that's about it. Baking involves a lot of precision and delicate-ness where I just like winging-it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Metropolis said:


> Tomorrow is my girlfriend's 27th birthday and I offered to do a three course meal, shit I'm not a dessert guy at all. Learning to do some proper ones would be very time consuming, so ice cream it is  Baking and desserts are something that I don't simply just do


creme brulee is stupid easy to make.


----------



## jaxadam

Metropolis said:


> Tomorrow is my girlfriend's 27th birthday and I offered to do a three course meal, shit I'm not a dessert guy at all. Learning to do some proper ones would be very time consuming, so ice cream it is  Baking and desserts are something that I don't simply just do



Flourless chocolate torte.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> creme brulee is stupid easy to make.



And at the same time seems really fancy and is delicious.


----------



## Jarmake

Creme brulee is indeed very easy. Or a simple cream cheese cake.

You can do a cream cheese cake with 5 incredients... first take cream cheese, chocolate and whipped cream. Whisk the cream cheese and the whipped cream, then melt the chocolate. Whisk them all together, until it get's firm-ish. 

Then take out chunk of butter and melt it. Then crush some cookies you like. Then knead it to a cookie like substance. Put it in a springform cake pan and pat it down to a sheet. Then pour the chocolate-cream-cream cheese stuff on top of it and put it in the fridge for a few hours.

Consume the cake and hate the fat bastard that you are!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jarmake said:


> Creme brulee is indeed very easy. Or a simple cream cheese cake.
> 
> You can do a cream cheese cake with 5 incredients... first take cream cheese, chocolate and whipped cream. Whisk the cream cheese and the whipped cream, then melt the chocolate. Whisk them all together, until it get's firm-ish.
> 
> Then take out chunk of butter and melt it. Then crush some cookies you like. Then knead it to a cookie like substance. Put it in a springform cake pan and pat it down to a sheet. Then pour the chocolate-cream-cream cheese stuff on top of it and put it in the fridge for a few hours.
> 
> *Consume the cake and hate the fat bastard that you are!*


Self-loathing is my favourite part of the culinary experience.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Self-loathing is my favourite part of the culinary experience.


the thin line separating self-loathing and self-love is only a slice of cake away


----------



## Metropolis

Good suggestions! I'll stick to steak, simple starter and ice cream with something this time.


----------



## Kaura

I was like 3 songs in listening to music on my monitors for the first time in like 2 weeks when someone from upstairs started pounding the floor. It's 4pm here. And then there's some degenerate asshole who keeps screaming and talking (probably playing some shitty videogame) from 9pm to 9am every-fucking-day.


----------



## USMarine75

BlackMastodon said:


> Self-loathing is my favourite part of the culinary experience.



I don't stop eating when I'm full. The meal isn't over when I'm full. It's over when I hate myself.


----------



## vilk

Why don't convenience stores keep more club soda / seltzer around? The convenience store by my house is always sold out of club soda. I feel like maybe I'm the one cleaning them out, since I go through 3 or 4 2-liters a week (I drink it from my frozen beer mug when I want a beer as a deterrent to drinking on weekdays. Great success so far.)

So today I walk to the 7-11 by my office on my break to grab one of those sleeves of cans. None. Ok, maybe I can find a 2-liter. Nothing. I'm not gonna buy 10x individual Perriers. 

It's 2020 folks. People have more or less abandoned any fantastic notion that it's OK to be drinking sweet sugary acidic sodas every day, even ones labeled diet, but we still wanna get our fizz on. I'm sure club soda sales have been exploding year after year, and they're only going to keep going up. We gotta keep club sodas in our convenience stores! No one wants your bullshit 15 varieties of mountain dew!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

vilk said:


> Why don't convenience stores keep more club soda / seltzer around? The convenience store by my house is always sold out of club soda. I feel like maybe I'm the one cleaning them out, since I go through 3 or 4 2-liters a week (I drink it from my frozen beer mug when I want a beer as a deterrent to drinking on weekdays. Great success so far.)
> 
> So today I walk to the 7-11 by my office on my break to grab one of those sleeves of cans. None. Ok, maybe I can find a 2-liter. Nothing. I'm not gonna buy 10x individual Perriers.
> 
> It's 2020 folks. People have more or less abandoned any fantastic notion that it's OK to be drinking sweet sugary acidic sodas every day, even ones labeled diet, but we still wanna get our fizz on. I'm sure club soda sales have been exploding year after year, and they're only going to keep going up. We gotta keep club sodas in our convenience stores! No one wants your bullshit 15 varieties of mountain dew!


Just buy a Sodastream.


----------



## jaxadam

vilk said:


> Why don't convenience stores keep more club soda / seltzer around? The convenience store by my house is always sold out of club soda. I feel like maybe I'm the one cleaning them out, since I go through 3 or 4 2-liters a week (I drink it from my frozen beer mug when I want a beer as a deterrent to drinking on weekdays. Great success so far.)
> 
> So today I walk to the 7-11 by my office on my break to grab one of those sleeves of cans. None. Ok, maybe I can find a 2-liter. Nothing. I'm not gonna buy 10x individual Perriers.
> 
> It's 2020 folks. People have more or less abandoned any fantastic notion that it's OK to be drinking sweet sugary acidic sodas every day, even ones labeled diet, but we still wanna get our fizz on. I'm sure club soda sales have been exploding year after year, and they're only going to keep going up. We gotta keep club sodas in our convenience stores! No one wants your bullshit 15 varieties of mountain dew!



Just use tonic water instead. If you’re not a fan of the quinine flavor, just dilute with gin or vodka.


----------



## TedEH

vilk said:


> It's 2020 folks. People have more or less abandoned any fantastic notion that it's OK to be drinking sweet sugary acidic sodas every day, even ones labeled diet


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic but......
I still know plenty of people who drink that stuff daily. Obviously, they don't appear to be very healthy though.


----------



## vilk

KnightBrolaire said:


> Just buy a Sodastream.


I had one for a while. It's not cost effective, I think was paying 38 bucks a refill, and it gets you no where close to as many liters as it claims. The only place around me that sells the refills is Target and I hardly go there and found myself buying sodas at the store in the meantime anyway.


----------



## BornToLooze

vilk said:


> Why don't convenience stores keep more club soda / seltzer around? The convenience store by my house is always sold out of club soda. I feel like maybe I'm the one cleaning them out, since I go through 3 or 4 2-liters a week (I drink it from my frozen beer mug when I want a beer as a deterrent to drinking on weekdays. Great success so far.)
> 
> So today I walk to the 7-11 by my office on my break to grab one of those sleeves of cans. None. Ok, maybe I can find a 2-liter. Nothing. I'm not gonna buy 10x individual Perriers.
> 
> It's 2020 folks. People have more or less abandoned any fantastic notion that it's OK to be drinking sweet sugary acidic sodas every day, even ones labeled diet, but we still wanna get our fizz on. I'm sure club soda sales have been exploding year after year, and they're only going to keep going up. We gotta keep club sodas in our convenience stores! *No one wants your bullshit 15 varieties of mountain dew!*



I just want Live Wire, but that's the only Mountain Dew no one seems to have.

I like making drinks, so I've been making my kids Shirley Temples, and I have to say, I'd just as soon have one of those as a Coke.


----------



## p0ke

vilk said:


> 38 bucks a refill



Seriously? Over here it's 9€ if you get the official one or something like 6-7€ for a cheaper clone that pretty much just has a different label on it. And for the official ones you get every 10th refill for free. 

On the subject of shops carrying a million different sweet drinks, I feel that over here they actually have more carbonated water with mild flavours than varieties of sweeter drinks


----------



## TedEH

I've had a beard since around September and decided to shave it off. Problem is, it's February, and I'm in Canada, so now my face is entirely unprepared for the cold.

I think the usual analogy is that beards are like makeup for dudes, but I think it's closer to hair dye for those who never keep it the same colour for any more than a month or two at a time. It's for those times where you want _something_ to change, but also for that change to be mostly inconsequential.


----------



## BlackMastodon

By that analogy I'm a blonde who has been dying their hair red for the last 4.5 years. That was the only time I shaved my beard in the last 6 years and that was only because I couldn't salvage it after trimming for a Halloween costume.


----------



## Kobalt

I wish I could have no attachments to and be able to delete social media out of my life. It's always a huge distraction, complete of time, way too often filled with negativity, and even the root cause of envy/jealousy in certain instances...but at the same time I feel completely tied to it as it connects me to people I don't frequently see or talk to, and companies/bands/entities I want to have news from on a regular basis.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Kobalt said:


> I wish I could have no attachments to and be able to delete social media out of my life. It's always a huge distraction, complete of time, way too often filled with negativity, and even the root cause of envy/jealousy in certain instances...but at the same time I feel completely tied to it as it connects me to people I don't frequently see or talk to, and companies/bands/entities I want to have news from on a regular basis.



I try my best to limit my social media to guitars, funny animals and Dank Memes/S***-Posting but it is so hard to keep my feed clickbait free.


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been growing my hair out again. It's at that point where if you move your head you get that little bit of hair in your eye.

I SWEAR TO GOD THIS BULLSHIT IS THE REASON MULLETS WERE INVENTED.


----------



## Metropolis

BornToLooze said:


> I've been growing my hair out again. It's at that point where if you move your head you get that little bit of hair in your eye.
> 
> I SWEAR TO GOD THIS BULLSHIT IS THE REASON MULLETS WERE INVENTED.



Know that feeling... have been growing a year now and they look like shit  Another 6-12 months and they can be tied up at least...


----------



## ImNotAhab

YouTube guys, can't you do better than "What if band x tuned up/down"?

It's been done to death. The novelty of Gojira on an 8 string is well and truely worn out.


----------



## Demiurge

^Gotta keep that content mill churnin' somehow. I mean, you can have dozens of great ideas when starting a channel, but after that it seems really hard to keep it interesting.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My struggle with justifying long hair finally plateaued after I woke up one night screaming, with a box fan attached to my head... not even joking.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I haven't ever had hair long enough to have these kind of problems


----------



## TedEH

High Plains Drifter said:


> with a box fan attached to my head


If you have long hair, why would you knowingly sleep that close to a fan?


----------



## dr_game0ver

I used to have long hair. Screw spending 30+ minutes washing them everyday.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

TedEH said:


> If you have long hair, why would you knowingly sleep that close to a fan?



Those were the days of feeling lucky to actually hit the bed while falling down... plus the fact that since it never happened prior, I never considered the risk lol.


----------



## BornToLooze

TedEH said:


> If you have long hair, why would you knowingly sleep that close to a fan?



Could have been worse


----------



## Kobalt

ImNotAhab said:


> YouTube guys, can't you do better than "What if band x tuned up/down"?
> 
> It's been done to death. The novelty of Gojira on an 8 string is well and truely worn out.


Because I've watched ONE Nik Nocturnal video, all I get in my recommended feed nowadays are his millions of "riffs in X tuning" videos.

Like, damn bro, how many you got!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Search engines are pieces of shit in 2020.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I have a pet peeve against people who tape their straps onto their guitars. God damn it looks atrocious. 
Come on, strap locks are not expensive.


----------



## Merrekof

The906 said:


> Search engines are pieces of shit in 2020.


Yeah, was looking for GuitarSetup's infamous post. Can't find a thing


----------



## Seabeast2000

Merrekof said:


> Yeah, was looking for GuitarSetup's infamous post. Can't find a thing


Well, I wasn't bitching about this site but the big search engines. 
To counter my point, Google actually works way better searching this site than the in-house index. Did you try that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Merrekof said:


> Yeah, was looking for GuitarSetup's infamous post. Can't find a thing



User profile: GuitarSetup -> Postings -> Threads Started By or All Content


----------



## Merrekof

The906 said:


> Well, I wasn't bitching about this site but the big search engines.
> To counter my point, Google actually works way better searching this site than the in-house index. Did you try that?


Yes, I know. Before I was a member here I usually Googled "this or that sevenstring.org" for everything guitar related.


----------



## Merrekof

MaxOfMetal said:


> User profile: GuitarSetup -> Postings -> Threads Started By or All Content


No man..he's gone!


----------



## Metropolis

Merrekof said:


> No man..he's gone!



...and all the threads he made are gone too  What the hell happened. He got too many times reported as spam or something? Deleted his own account? Volcano finally erupted in Indonesia and it destroyed everything?


----------



## Merrekof

Metropolis said:


> ...and all the threads he made are gone too  What the hell happened. He got too many times reported as spam or something? Deleted his own account? Volcano finally erupted in Indonesia and it destroyed everything?


I don't know. Maybe it's mean but I genuinely enjoyed half his posts, the other half were just cringeworthy.


----------



## Kaura

Spotify automatically installs itself on the system drive (on Windows, at least) and you can't manually move it to another drive. And to make it worse, there's a folder that keeps growing worth multiple gigs over time. Doesn't help that I have like 6 gigs of free space on my system drive. I think I already bricked my pc once couple of years ago because I forgot to delete the folder where all the useless data is saved. It's so tedious to keep deleting the folder once every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Ahh Craigslist and your endless stream "dafuq!??1!"-ery

I made an ad offering to trade a guitar for a bass and I thought I was pretty clear.
First reply; "Hey bro how about a Behringer cab, don't have a car but you can drive an hour to pick it up"


I am both looking forward to and dreading what comes next.


----------



## p0ke

Played Arkham Horror with a couple of friends again (third time playing it), and this time we won. But the scenario felt way too easy. Maybe we're getting too good at it...


----------



## Leviathus

Guarantee this bitch who dropped my food off was nibblin' on my fries. Scum of the earth.


----------



## Demiurge

^Orders we get from those third-party delivery services are now sealed up with a row of stickers to prevent this. Direct delivery, they still have unfettered access which is why I prefer to pick-up.


----------



## ImNotAhab

ImNotAhab at Subway:
"Just a small bit of onion please"
<Subway person fists a heaping pile of onion into the salad>
<ImNotAhab swallows his sadness>
"Am... Ok. Ah, I-I will have lots of olives please"
<Subway person picks 3 olives and delicately plates it like Michelin star chef placing rose petals on a hand foraged masterpiece of modern gastronomy>"
<ImNotAhab sighs heavily>
"More Olives Please..."
<Subway person picks 3 more olives and delicately plates it like Michelin star chef placing rose petals on a hand foraged masterpiece of modern gastronomy>"
"More Olives Please..."
<Subway person picks 3 more olives and delicately plates it like Michelin star chef placing rose petals on a hand foraged masterpiece of modern gastronomy>"
"More Olives Please..."
<Subway person looks derisively at ImNotAhab>
"I could do this all day...."
<Subway person fists a heaping pile of olive into the salad>

FIN.


----------



## Kaura

ImNotAhab said:


> ImNotAhab at Subway:
> FIN.



I feel your pain. I love Subway's sandwiches but hate the service. Also, we just started delivering the ingredients to Subways across the country at my work and it has turned my workplace into a total chaos so the less I visit Subway, less work for me.


----------



## TedEH

I think I've decided that while I understand the merits of dark-mode versions of everything - I think we need to stop making every app be a borderless grey box. You can never tell where each window starts/stops and which title bar buttons belong to what window.


----------



## Boofchuck

No more toilet paper in this whole town. But I've spent plenty of time in the woods without it so it's fine haha.


----------



## lurè

Coronavirus lockdown hitting hard: practised guitar 2h straight today.


----------



## Edika

Our company is switching from the Google platform to the Microsoft platform. It's been an ongoing process these past months because profits. The Microsoft platform sucks donkey balls and is badly designed and cumbersome. The Google platform had its flaws but Microsoft 365 is way way bad. Their email has a dark mode which is pleasant to the eye vs their eye scorching white profile, but when you engage that, any kind of table retains their letters dark. And there's no option to change that.


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> Our company is switching from the Google platform to the Microsoft platform. It's been an ongoing process these past months because profits. The Microsoft platform sucks donkey balls and is badly designed and cumbersome. The Google platform had its flaws but Microsoft 365 is way way bad. Their email has a dark mode which is pleasant to the eye vs their eye scorching white profile, but when you engage that, any kind of table retains their letters dark. And there's no option to change that.



Same here, we also switched from Google to MS in December. It sucks. All the same features are basically there but just don't work as well. For the email I just use a desktop email client, so that works the same as before (except ms's spam detection sucks donkey balls)...


----------



## Kaura

I've developed an addiction for beef jerky but the problem is that it's just so damn expensive. Like seriously, $4 for a tiny bag of jerky that I eat literally in less than 5 minutes. Doing drugs would probably be cheaper, lol.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> I've developed an addiction for beef jerky but the problem is that it's just so damn expensive. Like seriously, $4 for a tiny bag of jerky that I eat literally in less than 5 minutes. Doing drugs would probably be cheaper, lol.



To solve this problem me and my buddy just started making our own. We picked up like $100 in meat and made a a couple gallon bags worth of jerky. Absolutely worth it.


----------



## Kaura

Ordacleaphobia said:


> To solve this problem me and my buddy just started making our own. We picked up like $100 in meat and made a a couple gallon bags worth of jerky. Absolutely worth it.



Nice, I'd never have the skillz or patience to go through that. Maybe someday...


----------



## tedtan

For what its worth, the best beef jerky I've ever eaten was homemade.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> Nice, I'd never have the skillz or patience to go through that. Maybe someday...



It only sucks if your store won't cut the meat for you- our guy is pretty easygoing so we were able to get ours cut for free. 
You'd be really surprised how easy the process is if you haven't tried it before.


----------



## BornToLooze

Ordacleaphobia said:


> It only sucks if your store won't cut the meat for you- our guy is pretty easygoing so we were able to get ours cut for free.
> You'd be really surprised how easy the process is if you haven't tried it before.



I grew up eating homemade jerky, and only had Jack Links recently. I have to say, I don't know if it's because I've never had jerky made out of beef before, or just because it's too thick and chewy, it's about as inedible as vegan food.

I haven't actually made it myself, but jerking meat can't be any harder than making hamburger out of deer meat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> I grew up eating homemade jerky, and only had Jack Links recently. I have to say, I don't know if it's because I've never had jerky made out of beef before, or just because it's too thick and chewy, it's about as inedible as vegan food.
> 
> I haven't actually made it myself, but jerking meat can't be any harder than making hamburger out of deer meat.


Jack Links is dogshit jerky.


----------



## p0ke

Waiting for the goddamned press conference about the crisis legislation to start, so I'll know whether my daughter is allowed to go to daycare tomorrow or not. Already delayed by an hour...

... And now it finally started.


----------



## Merrekof

p0ke said:


> Waiting for the goddamned press conference about the crisis legislation to start, so I'll know whether my daughter is allowed to go to daycare tomorrow or not. Already delayed by an hour...
> 
> ... And now it finally started.


Same here, except it is wether or not the whole nation will go into lockdown tomorrow.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> Jack Links is dogshit jerky.



That's the only brand I've ever had. Can't even imagine how godlike home-made is because Jack Links is pretty godlike by my standards already...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> That's the only brand I've ever had. Can't even imagine how godlike home-made is because Jack Links is pretty godlike by my standards already...


We have a ton of smaller manufacturers in the usa that make better stuff imo. Duke makes really good sausages/jerky.


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> That's the only brand I've ever had. Can't even imagine how godlike home-made is because Jack Links is pretty godlike by my standards already...



Imagine your idea of metal is Nickleback, that's Jack Links. Homemade deer jerky is this...


----------



## Kaura

Tried out some guitars in a store just an hour ago and my hands are still stinging despite washing them thorougly with water and soap after I got home. Anyone else can relate? It's not the first time. Some of those floor models can be absolutely dirty.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Went to buy some dumbbells since gyms are closed. Nothing left except 25lb kettlebells. Great, guess I'm gonna have to go super old school and just do strongman shit with shit in my house.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Went to buy some dumbbells since gyms are closed. Nothing left except 25lb kettlebells. Great, guess I'm gonna have to go super old school and just do strongman shit with shit in my house.



The Craigslist microcosm will be an interesting ride this year, or maybe its already started...... ie: FS: Home Gym barely used, bought new 2020, $450.


----------



## BlackMastodon

How is it that every automated phone service doesn't have an option to leave you number and call you back when it's your turn in the queue? I fully understand that shit has hit the fan, call centres are either empty or working remotely, but for fuck's sake, get with the times. Even when we aren't in the middle of a pandemic I don't want to sit on the phone waiting for 20+ minutes. I just left my phone on for 90 minutes with my bank trying to get through to them because they don't have an option to update my investor profile online.


----------



## TedEH

BlackMastodon said:


> either empty or working remotely


Unfortunately, I suspect it's just as likely that there are call centers still packed with people out there. Banks, phone companies, etc - can't send people home (personal information problems, equipment problems, trust problems, etc), but also are arguably essential for things to keep moving. 

We had a similar conversation/argument this morning about how people in game testing are still, in some places, going into work - since they're under similar circumstances to that of a call center worker. It's getting a lot of.... I'll call them strong reactions out of some of the community.


----------



## BornToLooze

Because of all the Coronavirus stuff, we've been slow at work, so my boss was doing his workout at work instead of going home to do it.

One dude we work with is kind of a bitch, so we wanted to see if he could do a bench press (135 lbs). We managed 2 and that made him start running his mouth about if I could do it.

Just a heads up, if you have a messed up back, warm up with just the bar to pop everything back into where it's supposed to be. I did find out I can do about 3/4 of benching 135 with one arm and using the other one just to balance the bar.

You would think I would know that, considering my backs been messed up for 10 years but you know...


----------



## Kobalt

April 24th delivery date off Amazon.

WTF


----------



## Daniel_91au

Last year I did a substantial move from the city to the country. The drive from my work to my home has kangaroos everywhere, this is how people stereotype Australia and usually when tourists assume there are kangaroos every we laugh and explain the reality. But for me, their really is kangaroos everywhere so now I don't know what to say!


----------



## possumkiller

I keep misreading this thread title as The First World War Problem Thread.


----------



## jaxadam

possumkiller said:


> I keep misreading this thread title as The First World War Problem Thread.



Well, the first problem with the first world war was it was the first so they had to do a lot of trial and error.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

jaxadam said:


> Well, the first problem with the first world war was it was the first so they had to do a lot of trial and error.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

had to cut my own hair since all the barbershops are all closed. I look like an extra on peaky blinders lol


----------



## Merrekof

KnightBrolaire said:


> had to cut my own hair since all the barbershops are all closed. I look like an extra on peaky blinders lol


Damn it, I'm the same boat!


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> had to cut my own hair since all the barbershops are all closed. I look like an extra on peaky blinders lol


High side white walls with a Dairy Queen top?


----------



## possumkiller

Pfft... Amateurs. I was so poor for so long from 2010 to 2015 that I never had money to waste on a barber. After a few times of my wife fucking my hair up, I learned to do it myself. I've been doing it every two weeks ever since.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

You want a first world problem? How about the fact that this weekend I’ve got to wash my wife’s Lexus myself because the dealership that normally washes it for free every Saturday as part of the complimentary aftercare package is closed due to the virus.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I wonder if the FlowBee will be a hot commodity now?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> High side white walls with a Dairy Queen top?


yup like this


----------



## tedtan

The906 said:


> I wonder if the FlowBee will be a hot commodity now?




I used to know someone that had one of those! Man, did he go out of his way to try to get me to buy one, too, but back then, I could get by with clippers and a #1 guard.


----------



## Daniel_91au

I thought this was a rock crew, you all should have hair down to your ankles. Mine is getting there, I am chin length haha


----------



## tedtan

Daniel_91au said:


> I thought this was a rock crew, you all should have hair down to your ankles. Mine is getting there, I am chin length haha



I have grown my out twice and eventually ended up cutting for jobs or some other reason, and donated the hair to a charity that makes wigs for children undergoing cancer treatment.

But not not worry - my hair is currently down to the bottom of my rib cage again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Daniel_91au said:


> I thought this was a rock crew, you all should have hair down to your ankles. Mine is getting there, I am chin length haha


I keep my hair short because it's a requirement for my jobs. Plus I hate having long hair. More work to take care of, plus it just gets in the way for bjj/muay thai


----------



## jaxadam

We have a really good house cleaning service, and it's always the same ladies and it's about 6 or 7 of them and they do a great job. They rotate jobs though (vacuuming, kitchen, bathrooms, baseboards, blinds, wiping shit off, etc) periodically. Well, today was crooked picture lady day. I don't know what it is or why, but I can always tell when it's her rotation because when I get back home I feel like I'm in a carnival house.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Short hair here.. gotta have my box fan next to me while I sleep!


----------



## TedEH

My hair sadly thinned out because of some health things a while back, and it's taking forever for it to grow back to the length I had when I was younger.


----------



## Edika

Good thing I decided to grow my hair long a year and a half back. No need for barbers and things of that sort


----------



## p0ke

Yeah, I've been to a barber once this millenium  My wife cuts my hair these days, and she basically just snips off the dry tips. It always ends up uneven, but no-one has noticed so far. I consider cutting it short every now and then but then I look at my army pictures and think fvck no 

Major first world problem: The screws to the door handle in my toilet keep loosening and I have to tighten them every two months or something like that so it doesn't wiggle. The door handle never actually comes of, but the plate starts to wiggle when they're not tight.


----------



## Daniel_91au

jaxadam said:


> We have a really good house cleaning service, and it's always the same ladies and it's about 6 or 7 of them and they do a great job. They rotate jobs though (vacuuming, kitchen, bathrooms, baseboards, blinds, wiping shit off, etc) periodically. Well, today was crooked picture lady day. I don't know what it is or why, but I can always tell when it's her rotation because when I get back home I feel like I'm in a carnival house.



Haha you should mess with her and put all your photos and photo frames upside down on her shift. Then she might take more notice of what she is doing.


----------



## A-Branger

Daniel_91au said:


> Last year I did a substantial move from the city to the country. The drive from my work to my home has kangaroos everywhere, this is how people stereotype Australia and usually when tourists assume there are kangaroos every we laugh and explain the reality. But for me, their really is kangaroos everywhere so now I don't know what to say!



time to get a bullbar! be careful at drving at dusk



possumkiller said:


> Pfft... Amateurs. I was so poor for so long from 2010 to 2015 that I never had money to waste on a barber. After a few times of my wife fucking my hair up, I learned to do it myself. I've been doing it every two weeks ever since.



i spend a good 5 years doing my own. bought a set of hair clippers for almost the same price as one visit to a barber. I use the longest setting for the top and then a small setting for the sides and done. It looks shit the first week or two, then it looks fine.

I have been living on a new city for a year in which I had to move with very minimal stuff so I dont have them anymore, been going back to a barber. Its not much better really, I still get home a fix the sides up with my bear trimmer on a long setting hahah, Ive never been fully happy with them. Now it takes me a week to the hair to look good instead of two. After all this virus shit finish I would buy a new trimmer


----------



## possumkiller

I did the same. Got a set of clippers for the price of a haircut. I use the longest guard for the top front and shortest one for the sides. But I use the others to fade between them so it's not a jarring transition. I cut it basically the same way they cut it when I was in the army. I just leave the top a bit longer for spiking with gel.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I'm always torn between the awesome feeling of playing guitar with long hair/hiding behind long hair compared to the nice and fresh feeling of having a clean cut, pompadour style look.


----------



## BlackMastodon

If my barber opens up again in 2 weeks as expected, then it'll have been 2 months since my last hair cut and my hair is the longest it's been since I was 17. It's just at that awkward length where I can't quite tie it back yet but it bugs the hell out of me when it's in my face so I end up wearing a hat most of the day to keep it out of my face. Normally I get a haircut every 3-4 weeks but I'm considering just growing it out at this point. I always wanted white boy dreads, now might be the perfect time.


----------



## gnoll

Uhm I just cut my own hair with kitchen scissors. Long hair always ends up annoying the shit out of me after a while, and this time around that happened a few days ago.

Tbh, I can't really see a difference in the mirror compared to some of the "pro" haircuts I've had unless I look closely. The back probably looks like shit but who cares?? It's not like I'm seeing lots of people right now, AND I have hats...


----------



## lurè

Slowly aiming for that Jason Newsted black album hair style.


----------



## Daniel_91au

haha so many posts about hair. But what about the hair on your head?

So first world problem of the day, all of the normal milk had sold out at the shops so I had to be extra creamy premium milk for $2 more.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Found out the Xbox One decided to support standard USB web cams. Webcam inventories....are a little low.


----------



## Kaura

Spending the Easter weekend at our summer cottage and only guitar I brought with me was my acoustic. Haven't touched it in 6 months. I don't know what happened but half the frets are dead. It's going to be a long ass weekend now.


----------



## Seabeast2000

FWP: Amazon offers a Subscribe and Save option for a Planet Waves guitar strap. 3 Months the most common schedule but can go as frequently as every 2 weeks. Savings= $1.33 for that favorite design.


----------



## BornToLooze

The906 said:


> FWP: Amazon offers a Subscribe and Save option for a Planet Waves guitar strap. 3 Months the most common schedule but can go as frequently as every 2 weeks. Savings= $1.33 for that favorite design.



I've been using the same strap since before my kids were born. I'll change string gauges if I can get a screaming deal, but (as a guitar player that plays standing up 99% of the time) my guitar has been in the same place for 15 years. I can deal with whatever kind of picks and strings, but my guitar has to be in the same place it's always been.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm so confused. Do people need to replace their strap every 3 months? Why is that even an option on Amazon?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm so confused. Do people need to replace their strap every 3 months? Why is that even an option on Amazon?



It's mostly algorithm based. As single buyers buy multiple straps as they get new guitars it thinks it's a consumable. At least that's how I understand it. There's all kinds of stuff with questionable subscription options.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's mostly algorithm based. As single buyers buy multiple straps as they get new guitars it thinks it's a consumable. At least that's how I understand it. There's all kinds of stuff with questionable subscription options.



I replaced a few lightswitches in my house with glass-faced touchpanels late last year and Amazon tried getting me to subscribe on them, too. _Light switches_.


----------



## BornToLooze

Not my first world problem but my family's.

My daughter wants Fortnite, and I won't let her get it, partially because how people talk in online games and in game purchases and all that, but also, it's fucking Fortnite.

I told her maybe when she's a little bit older (she's 9 now) but she won't want it then because it'll be an old game and it won't be cool. I told her I know more about Minecraft now than when I played it when I played it after it came out. 

My daughter's mad because Fortnite, my wife's mad because she remembers when Minecraft came out and she feel old now, I'm thinking back to how I had a copy of GTA Vice City in a Madden case because my parents wouldn't let me have it.


----------



## Adieu

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I replaced a few lightswitches in my house with glass-faced touchpanels late last year and Amazon tried getting me to subscribe on them, too. _Light switches_.



That's not a mistake.

They're just saying you'll be needing them again a lot. And often.


----------



## NotDonVito

BornToLooze said:


> Not my first world problem but my family's.
> 
> My daughter wants Fortnite, and I won't let her get it, partially because how people talk in online games and in game purchases and all that, but also, it's fucking Fortnite.
> 
> I told her maybe when she's a little bit older (she's 9 now) but she won't want it then because it'll be an old game and it won't be cool. I told her I know more about Minecraft now than when I played it when I played it after it came out.
> 
> My daughter's mad because Fortnite, my wife's mad because she remembers when Minecraft came out and she feel old now, I'm thinking back to how I had a copy of GTA Vice City in a Madden case because my parents wouldn't let me have it.


not POGGERS man


----------



## Kaura

I passed out while cooking something in the oven once again and now the apartment smells like hell. Wouldn't be a problem but I'm moving in a week so I don't want this place smelling like shit when the next settlers come in.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm running out of room for all the cases/gigbags that came with my guitars. Also I need to install some wall hangers because I don't have enough room for another rack.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm running out of room for all the cases/gigbags that came with my guitars. Also I need to install some wall hangers because I don't have enough room for another rack.



Similar problem here. I cleared out a cabinet in the basement that I figured I'd line up my guitar cases in, and guess what... It's not deep enough to fit the case for my explorer straight up, and it's not wide enough to put it in the other way. The only way I managed to get it in there was diagonally - so now I have 1 cabinet for 1 guitar case  Luckily the other cases I plan to put in there are way smaller, so I'll just have to figure out another place to keep that particular case.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

p0ke said:


> Similar problem here. I cleared out a cabinet in the basement that I figured I'd line up my guitar cases in, and guess what... It's not deep enough to fit the case for my explorer straight up, and it's not wide enough to put it in the other way. The only way I managed to get it in there was diagonally - so now I have 1 cabinet for 1 guitar case  Luckily the other cases I plan to put in there are way smaller, so I'll just have to figure out another place to keep that particular case.


I feel your pain. I have a bunch of SKB and Pelican cases (including a massive explorer shaped one) and I honestly kind of hate hard cases anymore. They just take up way too much room, while I can just shove soft gigbags in all kind of spots. 
Worst part is the cases are EVERYWHERE. In the closet, under the spare bed, tucked into every corner of the room. I guess I could throw them all in my garage but that just makes accessing crap in my garage worse


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Yep... here's our guest bedroom... with more cases around the corner and in the closet. And my main guitars are all in the living-room and main hallway. It's a mess.


----------



## Metropolis

I have gained 2-3 kilos during this corona bullshit, maybe those 65 cans of beer in 3-4 weeks took it's toll


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm shocked how much of a difference all the walking I did at work actually made in my physical activity. I miss taking the stairs and the ~9 minute walk from my car to my desk.


----------



## BornToLooze

Metropolis said:


> I have gained 2-3 kilos during this corona bullshit, maybe those 65 cans of beer in 3-4 weeks took it's toll



I'm not a beer person, but I've gotten to the point where I'm the best "amateur mixologist" I know. I've gone from whiskey and cokes that taste like cheap whiskey with a slight coke flavor, to where my wife (who's not a drinker) can give me some ideas of what drink she wants and I can make a drink that nails it.



BlackMastodon said:


> I'm shocked how much of a difference all the walking I did at work actually made in my physical activity. I miss taking the stairs and the ~9 minute walk from my car to my desk.



I never realized that until I chick I work with got a fit bit. According to that we average about 9.5 miles a day.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> I never realized that until I chick I work with got a fit bit. According to that we average about 9.5 miles a day.


I got a Samsung smart watch about a year ago and that was what really got me to pay attention to it. I don't like to micro manage how much I'm doing vs what I'm eating because I'm a pretty healthy weight, but it's nice knowing that there's at least some exercise during the day, especially compared to now.


----------



## MFB

I've had a beard for years now that I keep anywhere from 1/8-1/4" long, but during quarantine I've just let it grow out as long as I could just to see where it ends up; and on the days when I wash it, it's great, but now I'm over it. It's long, it's scraggly, and rather unruly on the off days, but I want people to see it when they come back to the office and be like "damn, that's way longer than you normally keep it." I think if we do another Skype meeting now that I've got my webcam, I'll let them see it on there and then call it because weather's getting better and that's a contributing factor as well.


----------



## Seabeast2000

CRKT sale and outlet pages are adequately dangerous to my wallet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> CRKT sale and outlet pages are adequately dangerous to my wallet.


i love CRKT. they can't be beat for reasonably priced high quality knives


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> i love CRKT. they can't be beat for reasonably priced high quality knives


Fuck yes. So much cool bladery.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Fuck yes. So much cool bladery.


I've got so many of their knives. The tighe tanto is prob my fave though. Has the smoothest opening/closing of all my knives (even versus my benchmades).


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've got so many of their knives. The tighe tanto is prob my fave though. Has the smoothest opening/closing of all my knives (even versus my benchmades).


I got a tanto M16 from the PX overseas, heavy but a lifer. Bought a Batum Compact, Maven and Fulcrum 2 Compact a few months ago. 
The GULF is calling my name now....


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Can't seem to find any guitars with a Fernandes Sustaniac/Sustainer without them having a floyd or being fugly.


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been playing the remasted Crash Bandicoot.

I got from Sunset Vista through Pinstripe Potoroo and only lost 2 lives and was thinking how much better I've gotten at video games. Then come The High Road...


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> I've been playing the remasted Crash Bandicoot.



That's a great remake. I beat it to 100% in one sitting though  Crash Bandicoot was my first video game ever, and for almost a whole year it was the only game I had, so you could say I'm pretty experienced in it (though the last time I played it was back when I had an actual PlayStation)...


----------



## p0ke

I was reordering my bands rack stuff, because I realized they all fit into our 12U rack on wheels. We're moving into my basement next week, so I wanted to save as much space as possible, and now I'm putting two smaller rack cases into storage.

Anyway: i had just gotten everything in place and looking pretty good, and then I look in the back and realize that my GSP1101 covers the fan on my Velocity 300... So no option but to swap some stuff around again. I put a patch bay between them and that's that.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I encountered a Martin Backpacker over the weekend. It won.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> I encountered a Martin Backpacker over the weekend. It won.


i hate those guitars with a passion. The shape sucks no matter how you try to hold it.


----------



## Demiurge

Nothing quite inspires a modification to the "quarantine diet" like seeing one's own face in a Zoom window for a few hours.


----------



## MFB

Demiurge said:


> Nothing quite inspires a modification to the "quarantine diet" like seeing one's own face in a Zoom window for a few hours.



I saw myself on a webcam meeting like, three weeks ago, I looked haggard as all hell; stark contrast to what I expected to see, which was a bloated mess of a human being.


----------



## vilk

I've been apartment hunting lately... and 1 bedroom or studio apartments just do NOT need a dishwasher.

As someone who has lived his adult life alone or with a maximum of 1 roommate, to me the dishwasher is just a glorified drying rack. I don't use it. If you live by yourself or with one other person, doing the dishes is not such a chore that it necessitates and entire _machine_ taking up bunch of real estate in your tiny little apartment. It takes 5 minutes tops, and I have to assume that most people do not want to run a noisy dishwasher for an hour, probably not too far from where you watch TV, just to clean a plate a cup and a fork. A 3+ bedroom family home? Sure! But in a freaking studio? What a waste. 

They'd be better off replaced by a mini washer/dryer unit. I'd rather not spend an hour+ lugging 40lbs of laundry around the corner to a laundromat, or even best case down flights of stairs to some dank basement laundry room, as compared with scrubbing a few dishes for what is surely less than 10 minutes no matter how severe. 

It's so fucking common sense, I can't imagine the logic by which some fruitcake installs a fucking dishwasher in a 500 square foot studio apartment. It's never a mini one either; always full size, whirlpool, can probably contain 4x all the dishes the tenant owns in one load. You know, in case you ever cook yourself one of those 20 course meals by yourself in your studio apartment.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> i hate those guitars with a passion. The shape sucks no matter how you try to hold it.



Haha, I know how you feel but this bar I used to frequently visit a couple of years ago had one of those and it was my favorite guitar because it would always be in tune because no one else would touch it.

Man, I miss that bar. Nothing like going to a bar after a hard day´s work, grab a pint, sit down in a corner, grab that Martin and play some riffs. 

I'm actually still in touch with the owner of that bar and he still owns the guitar. I guess, the first world problem here is that I'm never able to jam with him and with his Martin because I'm spending all the weekends at our summer cottage.


----------



## BornToLooze

vilk said:


> You know, in case you ever cook yourself one of those 20 course meals by yourself in your studio apartment.



Try drinking while you're cooking. You'd be surprised how many dishes you can get dirty.


----------



## p0ke

Moved my band's gear into my basement yesterday, but the carpets are so dirty, I gotta wash them with the pressure washer and then let them dry before I can put them in place. And the carpets obviously need to be there first before setting anything else up...



vilk said:


> I've been apartment hunting lately... and 1 bedroom or studio apartments just do NOT need a dishwasher.



Agreed. I couldn't live without one now, because a family of 4 produces a shitload of dirty dishes all the time, but living alone I always just used to rinse and reuse the same plate/glass/cutlery until something got stuck on it... Now I run the dishwasher every day, and I even bought a dishwasher safe frying pan so I wouldn't need to wash that by hand


----------



## Edika

vilk said:


> I've been apartment hunting lately... and 1 bedroom or studio apartments just do NOT need a dishwasher.
> 
> As someone who has lived his adult life alone or with a maximum of 1 roommate, to me the dishwasher is just a glorified drying rack. I don't use it. If you live by yourself or with one other person, doing the dishes is not such a chore that it necessitates and entire _machine_ taking up bunch of real estate in your tiny little apartment. It takes 5 minutes tops, and I have to assume that most people do not want to run a noisy dishwasher for an hour, probably not too far from where you watch TV, just to clean a plate a cup and a fork. A 3+ bedroom family home? Sure! But in a freaking studio? What a waste.
> 
> They'd be better off replaced by a mini washer/dryer unit. I'd rather not spend an hour+ lugging 40lbs of laundry around the corner to a laundromat, or even best case down flights of stairs to some dank basement laundry room, as compared with scrubbing a few dishes for what is surely less than 10 minutes no matter how severe.
> 
> It's so fucking common sense, I can't imagine the logic by which some fruitcake installs a fucking dishwasher in a 500 square foot studio apartment. It's never a mini one either; always full size, whirlpool, can probably contain 4x all the dishes the tenant owns in one load. You know, in case you ever cook yourself one of those 20 course meals by yourself in your studio apartment.





p0ke said:


> Moved my band's gear into my basement yesterday, but the carpets are so dirty, I gotta wash them with the pressure washer and then let them dry before I can put them in place. And the carpets obviously need to be there first before setting anything else up...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I couldn't live without one now, because a family of 4 produces a shitload of dirty dishes all the time, but living alone I always just used to rinse and reuse the same plate/glass/cutlery until something got stuck on it... Now I run the dishwasher every day, and I even bought a dishwasher safe frying pan so I wouldn't need to wash that by hand



We had a dishwasher when I was a kid and in most of the case you either had to more or less rinse the plates anyway before putting them in or run it almost immediately if you didn't do that in order for the gunk not to solidify and not come out after it run the program. To my mind it was better just to wash them on the spot. Instead of just rinsing them you throw a little washing liquid on the sponge and ad maybe 10 mins more and your plates are ready.

Unless we were using it wrong or the dishwashers are more efficient nowadays which would not surprise me.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Edika said:


> We had a dishwasher when I was a kid and in most of the case you either had to more or less rinse the plates anyway before putting them in or run it almost immediately if you didn't do that in order for the gunk not to solidify and not come out after it run the program. To my mind it was better just to wash them on the spot. Instead of just rinsing them you throw a little washing liquid on the sponge and ad maybe 10 mins more and your plates are ready.
> 
> Unless we were using it wrong or the dishwashers are more efficient nowadays which would not surprise me.



We grew up with a dishwasher but that's the last I remember ever using one. Since that time I've lived in places with and without but regardless... never used one even when I had one. Always been just me and maybe one or two other ppl. I agree... by the time you rinse off, why not just use soap and wash manually? Now we live in a house with a dishwasher but we haven't yet used it since we've been here ( almost 9 mo). I'm OCD too so the thought of any little chunkies on an otherwise clean plate, glass, or 'god forbid' fork... no thanks. I'll do it myself.


----------



## p0ke

I've noticed that the washing tablets/fluid/whatever make a pretty significant difference - using the cheapest possible tablets I pretty much always had to wash a few plates by hand, but now that I've been using slightly more expensive ones they're just as clean as they would be if I washed them by hand. Another thing that makes a difference is how the stuff is positioned in there, there's gotta be a little gap between things so water gets everywhere. 
Also on our machine, the eco program (which it wants to run by default) is completely useless. It takes almost 2h to run and unless everything is properly rinsed, you end up having to at least rinse everything by hand anyway. So I use the 60° mode instead, which runs for an hour and uses hotter water than the eco mode. There's also a third mode that uses even hotter water and takes a long time, but I don't recall ever using that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> We had a dishwasher when I was a kid and in most of the case you either had to more or less rinse the plates anyway before putting them in or run it almost immediately if you didn't do that in order for the gunk not to solidify and not come out after it run the program. To my mind it was better just to wash them on the spot. Instead of just rinsing them you throw a little washing liquid on the sponge and ad maybe 10 mins more and your plates are ready.
> 
> Unless we were using it wrong or the dishwashers are more efficient nowadays which would not surprise me.


modern dishwashers are far more efficient than old ones. I have a buddy that works for Whirlpool/Maytag and helps design them. They're much more water efficient and powerful anymore.


----------



## tedtan

KnightBrolaire said:


> modern dishwashers are far more efficient than old ones. I have a buddy that works for Whirlpool/Maytag and helps design them. They're much more water efficient and powerful anymore.



This. Also, modern detergents/soaps for use in the dishwasher are better, too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tedtan said:


> This. Also, modern detergents/soaps for use in the dishwasher are better, too.


yup. The detergent makes a big difference ime. Cheap powder based detergents/soaps seem to work far worse imo.


----------



## vilk

Hey I'm not saying dishwashers aren't useful, good inventions! I'm just saying when it comes to a limited living space, on my scale of priorities, dishwashing machine is towards the bottom. Would it kill them to get a small version for 1-2 people's worth of dishes? I mean I know they exist, but I've certainly never seen one at any 1br/studio apartment I've ever viewed.


----------



## p0ke

vilk said:


> Would it kill them to get a small version for 1-2 people's worth of dishes? I mean I know they exist, but I've certainly never seen one at any 1br/studio apartment I've ever viewed.



My mom has one - it's standard dishwasher height, but the width is half or 1/3 of a standard one. I don't know if she ever uses it though


----------



## TedEH

vilk said:


> I've certainly never seen one at any 1br/studio apartment I've ever viewed.


I ended up getting one of those countertop ones that plug into your sink - and it seems to fit this need pretty well. Living alone means dishes rarely pile up anyway, but on the odd occasion it happens, the machine helps out.


----------



## Demiurge

Y'all got some discipline. It's just my wife & I yet we have to run our full-size washer at least once a day... it's like goddamned Iron Chef here.


----------



## TedEH

I've saved myself tons of time on doing dishes by basically just always using the same dishes - acting almost like those are the only dishes I own. I have one bowl, one plate, one knife, fork, mug, etc - and they get cleaned either as soon as I'm done using them, or as soon as I'm about to use them. 90% of the time it works every time.


----------



## Kaura

Next thing some of y'all tell me you hand wash your laundry.


----------



## Merrekof

Guys, the dishwasher here is turned on *every day*. My wife is in the hospital since wednesday and my parents have been kind enough to offer my toddler and me evening dinner. Obviously no dishes but the kid needs his milk. So yesterday I turned the full sized washer on with 4 of his milk bottles, 2 plates, 3 glasses, some spoons, knifes and a fork..

From time to time there are a few dirty glasses or plates. But to be fair, if you don't put items where they belong or they get blocked by something, the sprinkler thing can't reach it and they won't get clean. One other time, the liquid tablet got stuck and didn't dissolve so it was useless. Other than that, clean dishes every day. We do rinse big chunks and tomato sauce off but it is still less effort than doing the dishes by hand.

Also cheap tablets are a waste of money imo. In this case it is way better to buy the expensive brand tablets.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Next thing some of y'all tell me you hand wash your laundry.


only with certain pieces of clothing


----------



## A-Branger

vilk said:


> It's so fucking common sense, I can't imagine the logic by which some fruitcake installs a fucking dishwasher in a 500 square foot studio apartment. It's never a mini one either; always full size, whirlpool, can probably contain 4x all the dishes the tenant owns in one load. You know, in case you ever cook yourself one of those 20 course meals by yourself in your studio apartment.



its the realstate "logic"... because I bet you they sold you (or advrtise) the apt as "but look at the FEATURES of this place, look!! it got a fricking diswasher!! :O :O .." and then *bam!* charge you an extra dollar or so in rent... Its not the owner, is the stupid realstate who makes these stupid demands that no-one cares about, not the tenant, not the owner

Its like them sending me an email after the last inspection because the backyard wasnt "perfect".... like I cut half of the grass before it rained becasue I did the day before lol, not that it was a jungle, it was just not "perfect", and I didnt botther to clean the cutted stuff either..... yet, one day the owners came to instal a clothe drying rack to a wall, I was like "oh btw sorry about the backyard I havent finished"... they were like "whut?.. naah we dont care"..... which btw, I never asked for such clothes rack, and I never use one. The house had an old one like an umbrella in the middle of the garden (comon thing here), I bet you it was the real state making demands to the owner, in which not me, not the neighbour asked for it


I dont have a washing machine I jsut go to a laundromat, for the little amount of stuff I use, I dont justify buying a machine, because Im not hanging stuff outside to dry. when I lived with my ex, thats what she did and OMFG what a waste of time and extra work. Its like doing the whole laundry twice, plus ti takes forever to dry, and it you forget and it rains then you had to do it all over again. And juuuuuust when you are relaxed and happy you finish the chores, then upps you forgot the load outside and have to take it off. Just get a stupid dryer!!, 30min and everything is ready...... "but a dryer uses too much power".. I would happily pay the 10$ bucks a month it would take to run one. People seem to make it look like its gonna cost you 300$ a month.

which btw on the same topic... how people go trough soooooo much clothes???... When I was with my ex I could go almost a month without having to wash, yet she HAD to do 1-2 loads a week




TedEH said:


> I've saved myself tons of time on doing dishes by basically just always using the same dishes - acting almost like those are the only dishes I own. I have one bowl, one plate, one knife, fork, mug, etc - and they get cleaned either as soon as I'm done using them, or as soon as I'm about to use them. 90% of the time it works every time.



yup! same. I jsut keep re-using the same plate/glass/fork everyday. When I moved here to this city a year ago I went and bought a set of 2, just in case if I have someone coming over to eat. But I live everyday like if I only have a set of 1. Ive been living like that for the last 10 years.

I learn quick early in life that's the ebst way to live with a roomate, because they would never be able to point fingers at you about the dishes, becasue you only use YOUR plate, so there would never be somethig you "havent wash".... this also helped that I like eating in my room with my computer settup and monitors, so I can watch a movie/serie. so the plate stays with me too.

This was because I lived with people who would never washed anything, and then after they cook something they leave the frying pan full of water and shit to get it loose. So I also quickly learn to wash the pans/pots right after use, while they are still hot when its actualy easier to get them clean, my food is not gonna go cold for 2 min, and the fact Im waiting to eat made me do it quicker, as opposed to try to clean after you eat when you dont wanna do shit. 

So I end up getting my own pan, wash it right after cook while my food is too hot to eat, store it away and keep the plate with me in my room. I never had any complain about dishes from any roomate


----------



## Merrekof

A-Branger said:


> which btw on the same topic... how people go trough soooooo much clothes???... When I was with my ex I could go almost a month without having to wash, yet she HAD to do 1-2 loads a week


Wait 'til you have kids..
Us men can wear a shirt 2 days in a row, some women think they can't wear the same outfit for 12 hours..


----------



## A-Branger

Merrekof said:


> Wait 'til you have kids..
> Us men can wear a shirt 2 days in a row, some women think they can't wear the same outfit for 12 hours..


I know kids are different, but we didnt had any, reason why

and yeah, but she didnt wear the same outfit because "it was the same" it was more because "it was dirty".... even if she only wear the tshirt to go out to the supermarket and take it off back at home to put something else, that tshirt became "dirty" after that 15min use, and couldnt be used again without washing. That was her logic


----------



## TedEH

In the modern age of self-isolation and social-distance, one pair of pants can last you the whole week! Assuming you even bother with pants anymore.


----------



## A-Branger

^ now thats the spirit! lol

but as someone who worked from home many years ago, I can tell you, not only the pants, if the weather was good I could rock the tshirt for a week too. Times like winter in which you never sweat, this was pretty easy to do  .... summer is a different story tho

the joys of living alone


----------



## Seabeast2000

I have to hunker down and resume fairly intense study for a beefy exam. When you get older, study discipline seems to get harder. I have a plan, its just doing it and not letting those daily hours slip away. Challenge accepted, self.


----------



## vilk

A-Branger said:


> I know kids are different, but we didnt had any, reason why
> 
> and yeah, but she didnt wear the same outfit because "it was the same" it was more because "it was dirty".... even if she only wear the tshirt to go out to the supermarket and take it off back at home to put something else, that tshirt became "dirty" after that 15min use, and couldnt be used again without washing. That was her logic



I don't think time worn is the best criterion; I try to go by liters of sweat excreted.


----------



## SpaceDock

I am feeling some stress about getting my basement finished. Yeah, I have enough money to pay for a sweet basement remodel and it won’t tap out my reserves, but that is why this is a FWP thread. Spending tens of thousands of dollars makes me anxious and I am dreading dealing with the construction. This is my struggle....


----------



## BornToLooze

The Covid scare is over where I'm at, so business is back to normal, plus we're getting a bunch of customers from our competitors that aren't family owned and corporate decided to close them down. So I'm working my ass off, going as fast as I can for 10 hours a day, plus my dad's barn burned down a couple months ago and I've started helping him rebuild his Power Wagon that was in it.

I've been wanting to play guitar, but goddamn, I'm so worn out by Saturday evening I can barely even pick up a guitar case.


----------



## ImNotAhab

The PS5 reveal was quite underwhelming. Some Cool stuff for sure but a little.... meh.

I was going to post this in the Why Are You Sad Thread but realized this is definitely a First World Problem-post.


----------



## Alimination

got my new macbook pro! It's pretty awesome!

but I need to get a new interface, since they killed off firewire :/


----------



## p0ke

Alimination said:


> got my new macbook pro! It's pretty awesome!
> 
> but I need to get a new interface, since they killed off firewire :/



Or you could buy a thunderbolt 3 to thunderbolt 2 adapter and a thunderbolt 2 to firewire adapter. Apparently that should do the trick. It will likely cost pretty much the same as a small usb-interface (which you'll also need an adapter for, but at least the adapter can also have hdmi etc in it...)

If someone knows of a direct tb3->fw adapter for a reasonable price, please tell me asap  I'm using a separate PC for audio stuff at the moment because of said restraint...


----------



## p0ke

My mom rented a cottage for a week, so I've been doing my remote work from the terrace, kids have been to the beach several times every day etc. But now the week is over


----------



## Metropolis

+28 celsius at friday, could be near 30 in some areas... it's finnish midsummer celebration and my pale northern european skin is going to burn.


----------



## Kaura

Some dickhead probably tried to break into my car's gas tank during the weekend because today I noticed that the gas tank cover was sort of dislocated and it wasn't like that the last time I looked at it.

Also, while it's nice that it's finally sunny and hot here I forgot to drink enough today and now I feel delirious.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> +28 celsius at friday, could be near 30 in some areas... it's finnish midsummer celebration and my pale northern european skin is going to burn.



Don't worry, it's gonna rain anyway, no matter what the forecast says


----------



## Metropolis

UPS sucks ass. They don't call you, they don't have a door security code to this flat. "My choice" service where you can choose delivery times and places doesn't even work in Finland. Package will be delivered next day, or it will be delivered to access point. As a private person I will avoid this at all costs in the future. I have to call their customer service if they can receive my phone number and door security code. Sometimes packages are given to local post for deliver, which takes one or two more working days at least.  

Now their delivery change to nearest access point decided to work... which wasn't working for me before.


----------



## p0ke

Now here's a real first world problem:

I was picking up my car from service, and because I had the timing belt changed it ended up costing 450€. But the local ATM (or whatever the new S-market one is called) had a maximum limit of 400. So I had to take my card out and insert it again to withdraw the remaining 50€.


----------



## Merrekof

p0ke said:


> Now here's a real first world problem:
> 
> I was picking up my car from service, and because I had the timing belt changed it ended up costing 450€. But the local ATM (or whatever the new S-market one is called) had a maximum limit of 400. So I had to take my card out and insert it again to withdraw the remaining 50€.


You know what happened to me last week? I went out to get pizza, but the local pizzeria does not have a debit card terminal so I went out to get cash money out of the ATM. Withdrew 50€, and on the very last moment the little door closed, clamping one of the 50€ bills corner. I did not want to risk tearing the bill so I withdrew another 20. 
I took a photo of that but now I have a new phone and that photo is nowhere to be found


----------



## p0ke

Merrekof said:


> You know what happened to me last week? I went out to get pizza, but the local pizzeria does not have a debit card terminal so I went out to get cash money out of the ATM. Withdrew 50€, and on the very last moment the little door closed, clamping one of the 50€ bills corner. I did not want to risk tearing the bill so I withdrew another 20.
> I took a photo of that but now I have a new phone and that photo is nowhere to be found



Haha, that's even worse, lmao


----------



## Kaura

I've been feeling really anxious this feel despite being on vacation and hanging out at our summer cottage. I wondered why and was like, "wait, I know this feeling" and that feeling is not being able to play guitar with proper gear. Especially now since I fucked up the pickups in my only guitar that I've got with me I can't use it even with the Microcube I've got here. 

Therefore, I think I'm legit addicted to heavy tonez if that makes any sense.  Can't wait to get back to home and play with my full setup.


----------



## TedEH

I borrowed a movie and just went to watch it... turns out the dvd isn't in the case. I instead have a copy of Red Dead 2, for a console I don't have.


----------



## c7spheres

Metropolis said:


> +28 celsius at friday, could be near 30 in some areas... it's finnish midsummer celebration and my pale northern european skin is going to burn.





p0ke said:


> Don't worry, it's gonna rain anyway, no matter what the forecast says



- I'm so jealous! I'd give anything for that weather right about now  
- The hottest recorded temp here in AZ was 128f (53.3 celsius) but it's always much hotter in areas with more concrete and pavement. Goes well over 150 (65c) in your car
- Todays not so bad though, it's only going up to about 112f (44c) 
- I must get out of here. It's to hot. F$ck this Sh!t : )


----------



## MFB

Bought some new shorts from Old Navy in the same size as my jeans (also from them), they're tight and I can't tell if it's because I'm a hair too large for them or just general "new close tightness." Feeling uncertain, I did also order the next size up since none of the stores have them in stock, and of course the default address was parent's place that I moved from six months ago. So now I'll have to pick those up next weekend before any cookouts.


----------



## Metropolis

c7spheres said:


> - I'm so jealous! I'd give anything for that weather right about now
> - The hottest recorded temp here in AZ was 128f (53.3 celsius) but it's always much hotter in areas with more concrete and pavement. Goes well over 150 (65c) in your car
> - Todays not so bad though, it's only going up to about 112f (44c)
> - I must get out of here. It's to hot. F$ck this Sh!t : )



Damn those states where you have desert climate, it's hell. It's been around 25-30 celsius in here for a week, but I don't complain... it's nice and warm for a change from winter when it can get around minus 25-30 here in southern Finland. Though we don't have air conditioning in a rented apartment, and it gets too hot for inside temperature.

Which generated one first world problem, sort of. Our cats don't eat their wet food because it's temperature is not what they're used to, and it gets bad after sitting a while. Picky little bastards


----------



## Daemoniac

Weight gain.

Put on 15kg in the last 12 months because I was so stressed and unhappy, just a mixture of not eating when I should, and eating shit when I did. With the fibro, it's going to be hard as shit to actually exercise, so I have to hope I can lose it just by eating less.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> Damn those states where you have desert climate, it's hell. It's been around 25-30 celsius in here for a week, but I don't complain... it's nice and warm for a change from winter when it can get around minus 25-30 here in southern Finland. Though we don't have air conditioning in a rented apartment, and it gets too hot for inside temperature.



It's been nearly 30°C for a couple of weeks here already. I don't mind, I have AC anyway so it's nice and cool inside the house. 

My first world problem is that it's been nice and warm for a couple of weeks now, but now that my vacation is starting on Wednesday, the forecast is showing rain and temperatures below 20°C  Probably gonna rain all summer...


----------



## Seabeast2000

I demand "gainy" be a playable word in Wordscapes.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I want a rescue/surrender Airedale. But we are maxed with 3 dogs in the house now.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Stuck between two really cool guitars and can’t choose. Might have to buy both.


----------



## BornToLooze

steinmetzify said:


> Stuck between two really cool guitars and can’t choose. Might have to buy both.













I was cleaning my guitar and somehow bumped it, broke the pot apart and jammed the knob on so hard it broke when I pulled it off, then after I rewired it a couple days later, I don't have a working bridge pickup now.

Either I have a bad solder somewhere, or I wired it wrong because I did it from memory. It was a couple days between when it took the old pot out and put the new one in. I've rewired it plenty of times trying out pickups, but I found a set I liked like 5-7 years ago, so I probably remembered wrong.


----------



## Leviathus

I lost my pizza cutter and had to cut up a frozen pizza with a knife.


----------



## r33per

Leviathus said:


> I lost my pizza cutter and had to cut up a frozen pizza with a knife.


What a pain in the bagpipes.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I have gone down a rabbit hole of observing PlayStation vs Xbox fanboys. It's a trainwreck and I can't look away, I am just so damned fascinated. 

I feel sorry for anyone whose ego is tied up in a consumer electronic device produced by a megacorporation that is only interested in separating you your money and you feel some how superior to people who bought a slightly different consumer electronic device produced by a different megacorporation that is only interested in separating you your money.

If that not a first world problem...


----------



## Steinmetzify

ImNotAhab said:


> I have gone down a rabbit hole of observing PlayStation vs Xbox fanboys. It's a trainwreck and I can't look away, I am just so damned fascinated.
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone whose ego is tied up in a consumer electronic device produced by a megacorporation that is only interested in separating you your money and you feel some how superior to people who bought a slightly different consumer electronic device produced by a different megacorporation that is only interested in separating you your money.
> 
> If that not a first world problem...



Don’t even get me started on the ‘PC MASTER RACE’ guys. It’s fuckin video games. Don’t get me wrong, I play a lot of video games, but damn. There are things worth arguing about in life and this isn’t one of them.


----------



## ImNotAhab

steinmetzify said:


> Don’t even get me started on the ‘PC MASTER RACE’ guys. It’s fuckin video games. Don’t get me wrong, I play a lot of video games, but damn. There are things worth arguing about in life and this isn’t one of them.



Hahahaha, totally agree dude. I have owned several competing consoles and I have never felt it gave me the license to use racial slurs, derogatory language or make wild claims about a stranger's mother and her alleged promiscuity.


----------



## TedEH

I _make _video games, and I'll be the first to say some people take them waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously. "It's just entertainment, folks."


----------



## Adieu

I'm trying to sleep and my neighbor is holding a driveway screening of Hamilton.

With a projector and what appears to be a club-sized PA rig


Fuuuuuuuck


----------



## Edika

Leviathus said:


> I lost my pizza cutter and had to cut up a frozen pizza with a knife.



Some people here cut their cooked pizza with scissors...with scissors...


----------



## Leviathus

Edika said:


> Some people here cut their cooked pizza with scissors...with scissors...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Brother came into town for the 4th; so much vodka and so much weed and I don’t have a FUCKIN THING TO DO TOMORROW


----------



## Seabeast2000

Edika said:


> Some people here cut their cooked pizza with scissors...with scissors...


----------



## Metropolis

The thing with PC vs consoles is result of growing standards in graphics and frame rate. It really depends what kind of games you play, but in anything fast paced difference of 60Hz and 144Hz is a big jump in smoothness of game play. Jump from 144 to something even higher doesn't seem to be that much difference. Add to that some sort of synchronizing technology such as v-sync or g-sync. 

Playing with my four year old PS4 and 43" 1080p TV is totally sucky experience compared to what I can do with my PC. Low 30fps refresh rate, no sync technologies, terrible input lag and 1080x1920 pixels stretched to a 43" screen = blurry and stuttering experience. At least we have planned to get a new TV when the PS5 comes. Something with at least 120Hz, v-sync, and 4k resolution.


----------



## TedEH

I'm not sure how that's a PC vs. consoles issue - regardless of which you use, technology is going to move on. If you buy a console, there's always going to be a _next _console down the line. If you game on a PC, your video card is eventually going to have trouble keeping up. If your TV has an input lag problem, it's going to apply to anything you plug into it - and nothing stops you from plugging a console into a lower-input-lag monitor instead.

To me, it's about the games - you just go where the games you want to play are, in whatever way gets you there for the cheapest. Most of the time, for me, that means wait for Steam sales, except for Nintendo exclusive stuff.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

ImNotAhab said:


> I have gone down a rabbit hole of observing PlayStation vs Xbox fanboys. It's a trainwreck and I can't look away, I am just so damned fascinated.
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone whose ego is tied up in a consumer electronic device produced by a megacorporation that is only interested in separating you your money and you feel some how superior to people who bought a slightly different consumer electronic device produced by a different megacorporation that is only interested in separating you your money.
> 
> If that not a first world problem...



PS vs Xbox, Mac vs PC, Ford vs Chevy...we need some more amped up musicians so we can start having Peavy vs Marshall or Ibanez vs ESP brawls.


----------



## TedEH

Ordacleaphobia said:


> we need some more amped up musicians


The unpopular thread has the whole real vs sample drums argument going on, if you really need that kind of thing in your life.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> real vs sample drums



lol, how could I forget about such a classic.


----------



## BornToLooze

Ordacleaphobia said:


> PS vs Xbox, Mac vs PC, Ford vs Chevy...we need some more amped up musicians so we can start having Peavy vs Marshall or Ibanez vs ESP brawls.



Fuck Ibanez.


----------



## LordCashew

Ordacleaphobia said:


> PS vs Xbox, Mac vs PC, Ford vs Chevy...we need some more amped up musicians so we can start having Peavy vs Marshall or Ibanez vs ESP brawls.



There are some pretty good PRS vs Gibson brawls on FaceBook. I bet you can guess which side is the biggest instigator...


----------



## lurè

My bandmate's girlfriend bought for his birthday the Xiphos 7 string I've been keeping my eye on for a year. 

The guitar is now sitting near my bed waiting for the day of the birthday surprise.

I'm ok

Happy birthday my friend


----------



## p0ke

I broke my favorite beer glass today  Accidentally hit it with my elbow, and actually almost managed to grab it in the air but it slipped and shattered. Beer just doesn't taste the same in a normal glass :'(


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000

Popping the hood on the truck for a jump start, somehow sheared off the dermis inside index picking finger. I'll never get that Shrapnel contract now. 
Bled for days, it...bled for days....


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


> Popping the hood on the truck for a jump start, somehow sheared off the dermis inside index picking finger. I'll never get that Shrapnel contract now.
> Bled for days, it...bled for days....



Cuts on hands must be superglued and/or clearcoat nailpolished to heal well and fast.

Bandaid, yes, but OVER that so it doesnt get chipped off.

ESPECIALLY in these handwashy and sanitizer-heavy times.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Cuts on hands must be superglued and/or clearcoat nailpolished to heal well and fast.
> 
> ESPECIALLY in these handwashy and sanitizer-heavy times.



I agree, this isn't a cut, its a tearing with missing material. Maybe I'll try the clear coat.....


----------



## Furtive Glance

Bought some Jason Richardson merch. Got shipped a month ago. Took 3 weeks to clear customs.

Got "delivered" yesterday, according to Canada Post. Nothing in my mailbox. No tag. No key for the parcel box. Now I'll have to be stuck calling their generic help line where all they'll be able to tell me is "It says the item was delivered." Eughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Furtive Glance

Update: So they delivered it to the parcel box but put it in a compartment that didn't have a key to go in _my _mailbox... So it was just sitting in an inaccessible box for 2 days. At least it got resolved but I can't help but facepalm at that one.


----------



## Kaura

Just started my second 2-week holiday period off from work and I just wish I was at work again. Being alone, not doing anything beside sitting on the computer is like poison for me and my mental health.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Tool chests/cabinets are fuckin expensive.


----------



## Metropolis

How my interests or hobbies are always so expensive, now I'm interested about photography and ordered a Canon EOS M50 for my first "real" camera. Buying additional lenses among with other equipment would double the price of just a basic kit. Here we go again... On top of that my spouse is looking something semi-professional to replace her old Nikon D3100, we looked at Canon EOS 90D which seems to be good contender in it's price range.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dr appt today; 3 more weeks of work restriction. I’m sort of a loner IRL and took this job for exercise and alone time.

This means 3 more straight weeks of trainees with em jabbering in my friggin ears all day. They’re all slow as molasses too, takes me forever to get done. My 6 hour days are closer to 10 hour days the last couple weeks...


----------



## broj15

Haven't received any kind of income since being laid off from my job almost 2 months ago... "But what about unemployment?" You may ask. Funny story about that.
Apparently when I quit my OLD job last December right before Christmas my former employers thought I might try to draw unemployment so they PREEMPTIVELY filed a dispute with the department of labor before I even tried to file a claim for benefits. However, instead of filing an unemployment claim for a job that I voluntarily quit (which wouldn't even work anyways) I went out and got a new job like any other normal able bodied person. Now that I'm laid off from my current job (which I had been receiving income from for the past 6 months, whether it was an actual paycheck or PPP money) I tried to file for unemployment. About a week after filing my claim I received a letter in the mail that I was denied based on the fact that I had voluntarily quit a job that I hadn't even worked at or received income from in NEARLY 6 MONTHS all because they felt the need to file a dispute against me preemptively and that was still reflected on my file. So naturally I follow the steps to file an appeal about the decision, however according to my states department of labor website my appeal has been stuck in the "pending for scheduling" stage for the better part of a month now...

So for the past week I've woken up early everyday to try and talk to an actual person at the department of labor and everyday I've either gotten the classic "all our agents are busy and our hold lines are currently full. Please try your call again." Or the few times I've actually even been teased with talking to a real person (and this is even more frustrating) I'll be stuck on hold for about 45 minutes and the I'll get mysteriously disconnected... Every. Fucking. Time.

So yeah, rents due in 2 days, the moratorium on utility disconnections is about to end, and the master brake cylinder in my car decided to shit the bed the other day. I would just go out and get a different job, but last I heard from my employer was that we should be able to come back to work within the next couple weeks, so finding a new job doesn't really make much sense, but at the same time I have alot of expenses I'm on the hook for that I absolutely HAVE to pay to keep from being homeless and as of right now I don't have the bread to make it happen, and after thinning out my gear collection earlier in the year (pre-rona) I don't even have anything to sell to come up with the scratch.


----------



## Leviathus

My fuggin' AC is out and its 91°f in here, not getting fixed til' tomorrow. Luckily i'm going over a friends in a bit to watch the NBA and cool out, but god damn i haven't stopped sweating all day today.


----------



## broj15

Just an update on my situation today... FIVE fucking hours on hold with the department of labor. 5... I called them as soon as they opened at 8am and it was 8:05 when I finally got through the automated menu and was put on hold. At 1:15 PM I finally said fuck it. If they were gonna pick up they would've done so already. Meanwhile the entire time the hold music loop (which sounds like a bad unlicensed Steely Dan rip off) kept being interrupted by a recording assuring me that it usually only takes 4-6 weeks for an issue to be resolved. Meanwhile I'm going on 9 weeks and my issue still isn't resolved and my hearing to resolve the issue isn't even scheduled yet.

At this point I'm convinced that the department of labor (atleast in my state) is being ran by a bunch of "not my job"s who are content to get paid to let the phones ring off the hook all day long while people are going broke, or (conspiracy theory time) the feds realize that they can't keep sending out nearly $40 million a week in unemployment money while the economy is in the shitter so the people in charge have instructed DOL to find any reason they can to either delay sending people thier money or just straight up not send it at all and hope that people go back to work and just let it go and forget about it.

Honestly, I'm so frustrated that I want to just forget about it, but at this point I'm owed somewhere in the neighborhood of $4k-$5k, which is like nearly a years worth of rent for my apartment so I really can't just let that slide


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I found a satin black nail polish I love.....but I'm also getting more into lead guitar work and it's threatening to chip my nails. I are sad


----------



## p0ke

I've felt like I'd rather be at work most of the summer - well, now I'm back at work but want to have another vacation...


----------



## p0ke

Sorry for the double post.

My shaver doesn't shave as deep as it used to anymore, resulting in me having to shave my moustache every day. I was gonna buy a new machine, but then I figured I'd check for spare parts first, and wtf, compatible parts are available. So I proceed to read the description: it says the blade and protecting net thing should be changed every 2 years... Well, I've had said machine for nearly 20 years and you can probably guess whether I've changed the parts every two years or not  But now I gotta change them? Blah


----------



## dr_game0ver

4 HOURS! It took me 4 F*CKING HOURS to find the correct brake pads for my car. Why? Because there is not 1, not 2 not 3 but 4 types of calipers for the model and internet is in "well i guess..." mode so in the end i had to took the wheel off and see by myself.


----------



## Metropolis

Trying to find a mountain bike with reasonable price. Preferably medium 17-18" frame size, front shocks and fat enough tyres. Would be good if it wouldn't have cheapest possible drivetrain components. Hydraulic disc brakes of course. Maybe 27,5" wheel size, because I'm not that big guy.

Problems are;
- Frame size which is suitable also for me happen to be one of the most popular ones
- Everything is sold out from stores because of "you know what", season starts in spring and it's august...
- Most cheapest and expensive stuff only left
- Used market is a gamble, you don't find the right frame size or other specs just don't meet
- I don't want it to be some rainbow color looking unicorn barf, gotta keep the sleek and dark looks all the way, though some colored accents don't matter

But I was eyeing one used with 27,5"+ tyres, which means tyre profile is something between traditional mountain bike and a fatbike. And it was pretty cheap for what it was as new. Oh wait, that other decent one had too Shimano Deore rear derailleur which isn't totally shitty.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I get a weird pop and then whining noise from my randall archetype occasionally. Not entirely sure what it is but I'd bet it's something with the preamp tubes.


----------



## Adieu

p0ke said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> My shaver doesn't shave as deep as it used to anymore, resulting in me having to shave my moustache every day. I was gonna buy a new machine, but then I figured I'd check for spare parts first, and wtf, compatible parts are available. So I proceed to read the description: it says the blade and protecting net thing should be changed every 2 years... Well, I've had said machine for nearly 20 years and you can probably guess whether I've changed the parts every two years or not  But now I gotta change them? Blah



And then you'll find that when it was FIRST released, the blades were from Germany or Japan...but then, after a few years, all the replacement sets on the market quietly got shifted to Malaysia or Mexico or China


....and yup, it ain't gonna shave the same.

It's a real thing btw. It's how they sell new models, by putting authentic premium blades on those and only those.


----------



## Demiurge

Old man complaint: the indicator lights on many pedals nowadays are too bright. At some point builders went from nice little red LEDs to fucking flood lights that make it hard to adjust the knobs while on due to the glare.


----------



## p0ke

Demiurge said:


> Old man complaint: the indicator lights on many pedals nowadays are too bright.



This applies to general appliances as well, and also indicator sounds are too loud. I'm pretty sure my neighbours know when my wife is making tea because the water heater beeps so goddamned loud.


----------



## Adieu

Demiurge said:


> Old man complaint: the indicator lights on many pedals nowadays are too bright. At some point builders went from nice little red LEDs to fucking flood lights that make it hard to adjust the knobs while on due to the glare.



Cover it with masking tape, it'll glow through and indicate away, but no glare


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

So I bought an RG5320 a couple weeks ago after GASing for them since the NAMM reveal and it finally showed up last Friday on the 31st.
I got to sit down, set it up and play it Saturday, and in the midst of doing so, I noticed there was a crack on the back of the neck pocket- same place you always see 'em. Shit. Double shit, because I really liked that guitar, too.

Thus, I contact the store on Sunday to let them know, and ask if they happen to have a second one on hand I can exchange it for. No response Monday / Tuesday, so I call and leave a message with an employee working at the store who says they'll run it up to the manager when they come in the next day. So come Wednesday, I get an email from the manager offering me $100 to keep the guitar. We go back and forth a couple of times with him trying to get me to pick another guitar they have instead, before finally agreeing on just doing a return since apparently Ibanez can't get another one to the store until December. Each message had about 5 minutes of turnaround time.

Then I ask for a shipping label, because buying a label as a normal individual would run me about $85, instead of the $25 it'd be for corporate shipping. I even tell him that I still don't mind paying for it, they can deduct it from the refund- I just don't want to take a full $85 dive on literally nothing. Radio silence. Thursday / Friday / Saturday / Sunday / Monday, _*still*_ nothing.

So yeah I'm pretty irritated that I've got to shell out close to $100 on nothing because they sent me an instrument with a very visible flaw that was not disclosed. Irritated it got sent out in the first place, and even more irritated at them ignoring me rather than just saying "Nah, that's a you problem."

The funny thing is I had a feeling this was coming, because the guitar was on sale. Like $400 off. I quadruple checked the ad to make sure I was indeed purchasing a NEW instrument, not a B-Stock, nothing used, not a display model- NEW, because this was the first time I've ever seen this model go 'on sale' and it still felt early to see that. I have a sneaking suspicion this issue wasn't exactly news to them.

Ugh. It was a killer guitar too, so now I definitely know I want one, but still have to wait for prices to come down or a used one to pop up since 2k for a guitar is an uncomfortable amount of cash right now. I'm very annoyed and disappointed. Call me a diva if you want.


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> Cover it with masking tape, it'll glow through and indicate away, but no glare



... Or electrical tape, that way you can alter the color as well if you want.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion this issue wasn't exactly news to them.



Yeah... I felt that about half way thru your post. Sounds like they knew. Man... hope you get this sorted out. Shame to hear about your experience.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Pumps, plastic, tubes, scaling, I banish thee to history and will step back in time in the name of simplicity.


----------



## MFB

One of our jobs that went on hold back in April with COVID hitting came back online, gut renovation job for a mill building that's literally 8/10ths of a mile from my apartment, and we had a site visit today to check out the existing space and talk with owner/architects. It's currently 89° with 50% humidity, so like a +5 for the "real feel" temperature, and first thing we do is go down to the non-ventilated, totally enclosed crawlspace. 6' height in between beams, about 5' directly underneath them, steam/sprinkler/sanitary lines running at head height next to you on uneven footing to survey, all while sweating buckets. Come back up and stand in a different, currently unoccupied, no-airflow-because-it's-about-to-be-under-construction site, all to talk about any new topics that have come up since we were last working on the job.

Hour and a half site visit for very minimal need since we're already covering 90% of what was discussed; I appreciated getting to do it since I never do site visits, they're above my pay grade for the questions that'll be asked unless me and my boss go (and then no one is in office), but this one feels like I got duped into it. On top of a 2-hour call yesterday to discuss amenity spaces for a different job, that resulted in 0% of the discussion being MEP related.


----------



## Kaura

Just got a new car and for some stupid reason it doesn't have aux input. Or what's even more stupid is that there's two different versions of the same audio system, one with aux and one without.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Just got a new car and for some stupid reason it doesn't have aux input. Or what's even more stupid is that there's two different versions of the same audio system, one with aux and one without.



That's pretty typical. The actual stereo probably supports it but it's just not wired. My car has only USB, and there's even a 3.5mm hole next to it for the AUX but it's empty  So I just use a USB-bluetooth stick that converts incoming audio into mp3 that the car is able to play. Sound quality is not very good but it beats listening to the radio or lugging CD's around...


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> That's pretty typical. The actual stereo probably supports it but it's just not wired. My car has only USB, and there's even a 3.5mm hole next to it for the AUX but it's empty  So I just use a USB-bluetooth stick that converts incoming audio into mp3 that the car is able to play. Sound quality is not very good but it beats listening to the radio or lugging CD's around...



Yeah, apparently the radio should list "aux in" when you're switching between fm/am but mine doesn't so it probably doesn't support it. Guess I have to keep raping my ears with my 15€ ear buds. Or start hoarding CD's.


----------



## Adieu

Kaura said:


> Just got a new car and for some stupid reason it doesn't have aux input. Or what's even more stupid is that there's two different versions of the same audio system, one with aux and one without.



There's usually kits for that kind of thing


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Yeah, apparently the radio should list "aux in" when you're switching between fm/am but mine doesn't so it probably doesn't support it. Guess I have to keep raping my ears with my 15€ ear buds. Or start hoarding CD's.



If it's a typical 1 or 2 DIN car stereo, swapping it is pretty easy too. I have a spare 1DIN one if you want to buy it 
But if it's a new'ish car, then you'd probably have to tear the whole dashboard apart to swap it. In that case I would just buy an FM transmitter instead.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Factory car audio is like a decades long hostage situation. You have to pay $$ extra to get 10-15 year old audio technology.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> If it's a typical 1 or 2 DIN car stereo, swapping it is pretty easy too. I have a spare 1DIN one if you want to buy it
> But if it's a new'ish car, then you'd probably have to tear the whole dashboard apart to swap it. In that case I would just buy an FM transmitter instead.



Yeah, it's not a DIN stereo so swapping it or modding it is a pain in the ass. Guess I'll just have to roll with it for now and make sure the next car has a fucking aux.


----------



## Metropolis

Metropolis said:


> Trying to find a mountain bike with reasonable price. Preferably medium 17-18" frame size, front shocks and fat enough tyres. Would be good if it wouldn't have cheapest possible drivetrain components. Hydraulic disc brakes of course. Maybe 27,5" wheel size, because I'm not that big guy.
> 
> Problems are;
> - Frame size which is suitable also for me happen to be one of the most popular ones
> - Everything is sold out from stores because of "you know what", season starts in spring and it's august...
> - Most cheapest and expensive stuff only left
> - Used market is a gamble, you don't find the right frame size or other specs just don't meet
> - I don't want it to be some rainbow color looking unicorn barf, gotta keep the sleek and dark looks all the way, though some colored accents don't matter
> 
> But I was eyeing one used with 27,5"+ tyres, which means tyre profile is something between traditional mountain bike and a fatbike. And it was pretty cheap for what it was as new. Oh wait, that other decent one had too Shimano Deore rear derailleur which isn't totally shitty.



Oof, found one with 27,5+ wheels, 1x11 Sram gears, Shimano hydraulic brakes. Used just about 100km in two years and only on road. It should be here next week.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It probably has an aux-in on the back of the head unit. Try looking in the glove box or around underneath the dash by the floorboards. You might need to get a cable or adapter, but it's usually cheaper for these companies to make a single head unit.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> Factory car audio is like a decades long hostage situation. You have to pay $$ extra to get 10-15 year old audio technology.


Not really. GM cars have supported both Android Auto and Apple CarPlay on their base level radios since 2018 but they started phasing out aux ports in favour of USB C ports in the hubs. If they don't come with Aux chances are really good you've got Bluetooth. I think most of not all cars have had Bluetooth standard since like 2014.

Depends if Kaura got a "new" new car or a "new to him" new car.


----------



## Kaura

BlackMastodon said:


> Depends if Kaura got a "new" new car or a "new to him" new car.



It's an 2005 Opel Vectra so yeah, it's new to me, and only me. 

Also, I think it's stupid that car manufacturers stop including aux in favor of Bluetooth. I hate using Bluetooth for anything else but headphones (and even with them I hate trying to get them to connect).



MaxOfMetal said:


> It probably has an aux-in on the back of the head unit. Try looking in the glove box or around underneath the dash by the floorboards. You might need to get a cable or adapter, but it's usually cheaper for these companies to make a single head unit.



I know the aux input can be in weird places but because even the manual doesn't mention it at all then I don't think they included it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> It's an 2005 Opel Vectra so yeah, it's new to me, and only me.
> 
> Also, I think it's stupid that car manufacturers stop including aux in favor of Bluetooth. I hate using Bluetooth for anything else but headphones (and even with them I hate trying to get them to connect).
> 
> 
> 
> I know the aux input can be in weird places but because even the manual doesn't mention it at all then I don't think they included it.


Yeah Bluetooth is finicky at best and annoying as hell when it's not working right, but I've found it varies so much from OEM to OEM. If there isn't an aux port in the radio or centre console then it's a good chance it doesn't have one.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah Bluetooth is finicky at best and annoying as hell when it's not working right, but I've found it varies so much from OEM to OEM. If there isn't an aux port in the radio or centre console then it's a good chance it doesn't have one.



Yeah, having studied how the bluetooth protocol works, I can honestly say it's rubbish. After reading up on that, I don't get surprised anymore when something just won't connect  But like you said, some OEM's just manage to make it work somehow.

And like I said before, there are probably pins for connecting an aux-connector behind the head unit, but even after wiring it, it could be disabled by software (there could be a hidden menu somewhere where it can be enabled).
But if there is a model that has it, then all models likely have it physically, because like Max said, it's cheaper to just make one type of head unit.

EDIT: I googled and apparently there are indeed models that don't have the pins! In that case, I'd say just get an FM transmitter like I suggested before. Apparently this one should be really good: https://www.e-ville.com/fi/3045497-autotuotteet/28105-xiaomi-roidmi-3s-bt-fm-lahetin-autolaturi.html


----------



## TedEH

The mention of bluetooth reminds me how much I miss headphone jacks on phones. I do a lot of walking around and pretty much every set of bluetooth headphones I've tried cuts out pretty regularly. Bluetooth was a bad idea.


----------



## Adieu

TedEH said:


> The mention of bluetooth reminds me how much I miss headphone jacks on phones. I do a lot of walking around and pretty much every set of bluetooth headphones I've tried cuts out pretty regularly. Bluetooth was a bad idea.



Buy a Note 9, enjoy your headphone jack.

99 tabs in my browser, HD video, decent sound, latest games, everything runs fine....and like 800 bucks cheaper than the latest model. only thing with any lag whatsoever is the AI camera if you're trying to translate text on labels or signage that ain't flat


----------



## TedEH

Fitting of the thread, I otherwise like my phone -> I've been using a Pixel 2 XL since those came out and I do like it. I'm a fan of the "as close to stock android as you can get" kind of experience, getting updates quickly, the camera is good, the battery still lasts a long enough time for a relatively old phone, etc.

As much as I miss the headphone jacks... now that I've invested in bluetooth stuff, I wouldn't use this point as a deciding factor when it comes time to get another phone. I just wish bluetooth was better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hey @TedEH, give the Jaybird Vistas a try. I wear them for hours at a time at work and don't have any connection problems, even when moving around a bunch.


----------



## Adieu

TedEH said:


> Fitting of the thread, I otherwise like my phone -> I've been using a Pixel 2 XL since those came out and I do like it. I'm a fan of the "as close to stock android as you can get" kind of experience, getting updates quickly, the camera is good, the battery still lasts a long enough time for a relatively old phone, etc.
> 
> As much as I miss the headphone jacks... now that I've invested in bluetooth stuff, I wouldn't use this point as a deciding factor when it comes time to get another phone. I just wish bluetooth was better.



Updates quickly?

Gsus, I'd pay EXTRA for a device that guarantees I won't ever get a damn update unless I specifically ask for it.

No good ever came from that. Like, EVER. Updates resemble the headphone jack situation in every way. Enjoy your cost efficiency and waterproofing "update".


----------



## TedEH

What....?
"Waterproofing update"? You know that was a dumb joke right? I'm talking things like security updates, or general Android feature updates. The whole cycle of getting things like security fixes distributed out to phones is much slower on non-Google devices. Enjoy your "I can send a text message to you that will brick your phone" lack of updates .

Edit: Or, more recently, that one where a certain background picture was putting people into a crash-and-reboot loop because of a mistake in how colours were decoded.


----------



## BlackMastodon

1) Google Pixel 4a has a headphone jack, so some phones are sticking to them.

2) security updates are essential. I just wish that all software updates were opt-in instead of "HEY WE HAVE AN UPDATE, DO IT NOW OR WE'LL SHIT ON YOUR PORCH WAIT YOU'RE BUSY NO? K SEE YOU 24 HOURS."
Just give me a "hey there's an update for your device, wanna install it?

Yes 

Later
No, piss off forever"


----------



## TedEH

I'd consider upgrading to a pixel 5 if those end up having headphone jacks on them too.

I appreciate the value of updated, I just wish they were delivered in a friendlier way. I'm not bothered too much by how it's done on my phone since most updates are just security fixes, but the Windows process..... yikes that's bad.

Ideally I'd think it would be great if when you get updates:
- The only ones you're required to install are security ones.
- Security and feature updates were kept separate and identified as such
- A computer or device should NEVER reboot without the user's consent or explicit instruction
- An update should never install something brand new that isn't absolutely necessary 
- An update shouldn't change or add to your startup programs (I'm looking at you, random audio drivers that install random tray apps every time you update)

I'm fully of the opinion that computers are not transparent enough about what they're doing, when, and why. Particularly Windows. I'm not one of those "Windows sucks and I only use it cause I have to" kinds of people, but maaaan does it do some things I really wish it didn't.


----------



## MFB

I need to order a Pixel 4A as my next phone, my G6 is on it's way out after I think ...3 years? It's been getting pushed harder with work not allowing music streaming due to the alternating WFH schedules; so all my music is done on there now so the battery is drained by the end of the business day, and then I still have the rest of the day to get through with it at like, 25%. It lasted longer than I expected and I could swap the battery for a new one, which would probably solve the problem, but it's also just sort of time for something new I think.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Adieu said:


> Buy a Note 9, enjoy your headphone jack.



My exact reasoning. I love my Note 9 [as much as I can, for someone who used to be a Nexus guy anyway] but it's doing the same thing my old Nexus 6 did after a few years where the entire phone will just intermittently freeze up and stutter whenever bluetooth is enabled. Kinda makes me think it's just a BT thing.

Which you wouldn't think would be a problem, since I bought it for the headphone jack, right? But I only really *needed* the headphone jack because an AUX In is THE ONLY way I can get audio playback into my drum module, and since I'm really just a drummer pretending to be a guitar player, that's a super big deal. My headphones / cars are bluetooth.



TedEH said:


> I appreciate the value of updated, I just wish they were delivered in a friendlier way. I'm not bothered too much by how it's done on my phone since most updates are just security fixes, but the Windows process..... yikes that's bad.
> 
> I'm fully of the opinion that computers are not transparent enough about what they're doing, when, and why. Particularly Windows. I'm not one of those "Windows sucks and I only use it cause I have to" kinds of people, but maaaan does it do some things I really wish it didn't.



I violently agree with this entire post. I used to be a major Stan for Windows _*because*_ they'd let you do pretty much anything you want with it. After 7, man, that all came to a _*screeching *_halt. They're still not as bad as phones though- because when I get the prompt on any phone I've ever owned that its update time, it literally doesn't matter what I pick. "Update now? Great!" "Schedule an update later? 2am you say? Great! Let's update _right now_!" "Remind me later, huh? One of those guys, eh? Up yours dude, we're gunna update....NOW!" Drives me insane, dude 
Like why even present the option?


----------



## TedEH

I'd love to be the kind of guy who can get away with using a linux desktop for everything, but the ubiquity of Windows means everything I use is Windows specific. Games? Windows. Work? Windows. Decent video drivers? Windows. Support for any of the audio stuff I use? Windows.

Lots of stuff is moving to be online/cloud/web based, which is both great and terrible at the same time. Removing the dependency on your OS is great, but web comes with it's own whole host of issues.


----------



## Adieu

Ordacleaphobia said:


> My exact reasoning. I love my Note 9 [as much as I can, for someone who used to be a Nexus guy anyway] but it's doing the same thing my old Nexus 6 did after a few years where the entire phone will just intermittently freeze up and stutter whenever bluetooth is enabled. Kinda makes me think it's just a BT thing.
> 
> Which you wouldn't think would be a problem, since I bought it for the headphone jack, right? But I only really *needed* the headphone jack because an AUX In is THE ONLY way I can get audio playback into my drum module, and since I'm really just a drummer pretending to be a guitar player, that's a super big deal. My headphones / cars are bluetooth.
> 
> 
> 
> I violently agree with this entire post. I used to be a major Stan for Windows _*because*_ they'd let you do pretty much anything you want with it. After 7, man, that all came to a _*screeching *_halt. They're still not as bad as phones though- because when I get the prompt on any phone I've ever owned that its update time, it literally doesn't matter what I pick. "Update now? Great!" "Schedule an update later? 2am you say? Great! Let's update _right now_!" "Remind me later, huh? One of those guys, eh? Up yours dude, we're gunna update....NOW!" Drives me insane, dude
> Like why even present the option?



After owning a bunch of devices from the same brand, but different carriers locked and unlocked, I've come to the conclusion that it's actually a carrier thing.

Some carriers patch over the updater and make it force you eventually or immediately, factory unlocked carrierless lets you do what you want.

Still, Windows is even worse, as anyone who ignores their PC and never powers it on except once or twice a year like to do taxes or something for work / business once in a blue moon will tell you... forced surprises and HOURS of mandatory downtime and glitches are almost guaranteed every time right away


----------



## ramses

:-(

https://twitter.com/SempervirensFnd/status/1296555355372224513


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> Still, Windows is even worse, as anyone who ignores their PC and never powers it on except once or twice a year like to do taxes or something for work / business once in a blue moon will tell you... forced surprises and HOURS of mandatory downtime and glitches are almost guaranteed every time right away



Yep... Same thing with Xbox -> I only get to play something like once every 2 months or so, and when I do, I first have to sit through updates for an hour or more. I've set it to the "sleep with one eye open" mode, so it's supposed to update itself, but most times when I start it up the update has failed and it's waiting for user response to restart the update process 

As for phone updates... I strangely don't have any issues with those... I've been using Huawei phones for a number of years and most of the time updates happen overnight in such a way that when I pick up my phone in the morning, it's ready to use straight away. Oh and by the way, I haven't owned a phone that doesn't have a headphone jack yet, even my latest phone which I bought a couple of months ago (Honor 9X Lite) still has it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

p0ke said:


> As for phone updates... I strangely don't have any issues with those... I've been using Huawei phones for a number of years and most of the time updates happen overnight in such a way that when I pick up my phone in the morning, it's ready to use straight away. Oh and by the way, I haven't owned a phone that doesn't have a headphone jack yet, even my latest phone which I bought a couple of months ago (Honor 9X Lite) still has it.


I'm with TedEh in this case, I'd be super uncomfortable with my phone updating software and restarting itself without my input and consent, even before the fact that it's a Huawei phone. This coming from someone who uses a OnePlus phone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Got my deliverance module in the mail today, went to test it in my MTS 100 aaaaand I end up blowing a fuse. Of course it's not one of the fuses that I have on hand for my other amps. Also the module only fits in 2 of the 3 slots due to the wiring getting in the way on the first slot. 

annoying af.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm with TedEh in this case, I'd be super uncomfortable with my phone updating software and restarting itself without my input and consent, even before the fact that it's a Huawei phone. This coming from someone who uses a OnePlus phone.



Sure, I get that. But it's still convenient that it happens overnight. If the same thing happened during the day I'd be pissed about it. AFAIK it only installs security updates that way, the bigger feature updates need to be user approved.
Also yeah, I think this one will be my last Huawei phone, unless they manage to get the whole Google-situation sorted. This one is still allowed to run google services because it's based on an older model  I'm mostly switching because I don't like their EMUI, even though it has improved very significantly over the years.
I also get that that's not what people worry about, but from a neutral standpoint, a US made phone could spy on me just as well as a Chinese made one... It's just a matter of who you want to believe. And yes, I'm not by any means denying that Huawei are doing some sketchy shit, but to be fair, is there a phone vendor in the world that isn't? Huawei just happened to be in the spotlight and got caught red handed...


----------



## Merrekof

p0ke said:


> Sure, I get that. But it's still convenient that it happens overnight. If the same thing happened during the day I'd be pissed about it. AFAIK it only installs security updates that way, the bigger feature updates need to be user approved.
> Also yeah, I think this one will be my last Huawei phone, unless they manage to get the whole Google-situation sorted. This one is still allowed to run google services because it's based on an older model  I'm mostly switching because I don't like their EMUI, even though it has improved very significantly over the years.
> I also get that that's not what people worry about, but from a neutral standpoint, a US made phone could spy on me just as well as a Chinese made one... It's just a matter of who you want to believe. And yes, I'm not by any means denying that Huawei are doing some sketchy shit, but to be fair, is there a phone vendor in the world that isn't? Huawei just happened to be in the spotlight and got caught red handed...


People tend to forget that this is not the first or the last company that spies on it's customers. Sony had software installed on audio cd's to gather info on listeners. Samsung (tv's iirc) spied on customers as well. Then there's Google Nest that listens without the users knowing. And lets not forget social media, they know more about their users than the users themselves.


----------



## TedEH

When it comes to phones, my main concern with restarts and stuff like that is losing reminders or alarms to poorly timed updates. Doesn't happen often, but enough people use phones as their alarms etc.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

My old man's birthday is tomorrow, and I picked him up a big gift bundle from an awesome local butcher that's all wild game, along with a couple of nice thick steaks...but my brother tells me today that their freezer / fridge has pretty much bit the dust and apparently they're having a hell of a time trying to source a new one.


----------



## jaxadam

jaxadam said:


> We have a really good house cleaning service, and it's always the same ladies and it's about 6 or 7 of them and they do a great job. They rotate jobs though (vacuuming, kitchen, bathrooms, baseboards, blinds, wiping shit off, etc) periodically. Well, today was crooked picture lady day. I don't know what it is or why, but I can always tell when it's her rotation because when I get back home I feel like I'm in a carnival house.



DEFINITELY crooked picture lady's rotation today.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> DEFINITELY crooked picture lady's rotation today.



That would drive me knutz! I periodically take a level to our pictures. My wife couldn't understand why I completely dismantled and relocated a light fixture while remodeling. When I told her that it was off-center by 3/8", she rolled her eyes and said "Ah... Got it".


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> That would drive me knutz! I periodically take a level to our pictures. My wife couldn't understand why I completely dismantled and relocated a light fixture while remodeling. When I told her that it was off-center by 3/8", she rolled her eyes and said "Ah... Got it".



One of the worst things I've ever done in my life was hang a 3 x 2 grid of baby animal pictures over our son's crib.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> That would drive me knutz! I periodically take a level to our pictures.



You'd probably die out of some kind of anxiety attack in my house  It's built in the 50's using whatever was available + 70 years of sinking, so everything that can somehow be crooked is crooked. In the beginning I made the mistake of using a level when putting up shelves and pictures, but these days I just put them up somehow and then adjust until it looks ok


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> You'd probably die out of some kind of anxiety attack in my house  It's built in the 50's using whatever was available + 70 years of sinking, so everything that can somehow be crooked is crooked. In the beginning I made the mistake of using a level when putting up shelves and pictures, but these days I just put them up somehow and then adjust until it looks ok



I've been there... house where I used to live was built in 1942 on pier & beam and I don't think that there was a single room or door-jamb that was true. Like a house of horrors for an obsessive compulsive person. All I could do when hanging pictures was split the difference and just try to not obsess over the anomalies everywhere lol. It gets hard to use a level cause it's like "Do I level this with the ceiling or the floor?" lmao.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I've been there... house where I used to live was built in 1942 on pier & beam and I don't think that there was a single room or door-jamb that was true. Like a house of horrors for an obsessive compulsive person. All I could do when hanging pictures was split the difference and just try to not obsess over the anomalies everywhere lol. It gets hard to use a level cause it's like "Do I level this with the ceiling or the floor?" lmao.



Yep, you just learn to live with it... One thing I really like about living in a house like this is that since nothing is "perfect", if I make some modifications myself it doesn't look out of place even if it ends up being a little rough


----------



## Demiurge

My prior home was a condo built in the 50's. The only use of a measuring device in its construction I saw was when I found that a yard had been cut-up to make a drawer-track in the kitchen.


----------



## jaxadam

p0ke said:


> You'd probably die out of some kind of anxiety attack in my house  It's built in the 50's using whatever was available + 70 years of sinking, so everything that can somehow be crooked is crooked. In the beginning I made the mistake of using a level when putting up shelves and pictures, but these days I just put them up somehow and then adjust until it looks ok



Actually, I would probably be much more comfortable in a house like that with some character.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I lived in an old 3 story Victorian home many years ago... looked quite grand from the outside but the interior had been sectioned and "renovated" in order to make 4 rental units 2up/ 2 down. Holy The random rough cuts and build-outs looked like someone had handed a madman a Sawzall and a couple 8-balls of coke. The worst of which was when you opened up the exterior door that led upstairs... Absolutely gorgeous ornate solid-wood banister... sliced right down the middle in order to accommodate the latex-drenched faux-wood paneling that formed one of the downstairs rooms. Truly an abomination.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thinking about getting another benchmade, but I just can't decide on the color of handles I want. I'm kind of inclined to go with neon green right now because it'll match my charvel that I'm refinishing.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> Thinking about getting another benchmade, but I just can't decide on the color of handles I want. I'm kind of inclined to go with neon green right now because it'll match my charvel that I'm refinishing.



100% yes.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> Thinking about getting another benchmade, but I just can't decide on the color of handles I want. I'm kind of inclined to go with neon green right now because it'll match my charvel that I'm refinishing.


It'll have the added benefit that you'll never be able to lose it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> It'll have the added benefit that you'll never be able to lose it.


exactly why I bought it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> exactly why I bought it.


Which model is that one?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Which model is that one?


it's a bugout, but I had them customize it. you can do it via their website


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's a bugout, but I had them customize it. you can do it via their website



Nice. 

Randomly, do you partake in these things? Some kind of skilled knife combat required from what I gather.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Randomly, do you partake in these things? Some kind of skilled knife combat required from what I gather.


I've dabbled in kali and messed around with karambits before, but I'd never go out of my way to carry a karambit, especially a single edged version. It's a cool design but I would never carry it. I prefer tantos or clip points since they're more versatile shapes.


----------



## Kaura

I technically have enough money to get one of the Jackson Pro Series Misha signature models but Thomann lists them available from 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I let my tools get all awry over the last 20 years. Little box, another little box, wheeled tote, bag, bigger box. Holy shit I'm losing my mind trying to find the three tools I need to complete a simple thing. Double/triple bought some stuff too. Family members who do not abide by tool respect will also shorten one's own lifespan. 
Reason I say this, was consolidating everything into an actual full stack height cabinet today. A little nostalgia here and there remembering That One Time I Replaced the Clutch in my 1990 Acura or whatever. Somehow I still have a beat to shit $2.98 fiber glass handled hammer I bought from Kmart in 1993. Might bronze that fucker. Also have triple redundant box wrenches ASE and metric yay.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Going on day three no a/c.. unbearable. No 110v window units in central tx atm. periodically sitting in car for a few mins for relief. daytime temps 102-105. current temps in house between 89- night/ 93- day. Have contacted home warranty co 3x begging them to expedite work order. Monday will have to try to go another route cause I can't take much more of this. Can't sleep.. constant sweat and actually feeling sick on/ off... nausea, congestion, headaches, etc


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Going on day three no a/c.. unbearable. No 110v window units in central tx atm. periodically sitting in car for a few mins for relief. daytime temps 102-105. current temps in house between 89- night/ 93- day. Have contacted home warranty co 3x begging them to expedite work order. Monday will have to try to go another route cause I can't take much more of this. Can't sleep.. constant sweat and actually feeling sick on/ off... nausea, congestion, headaches, etc



Have you tried taking a hot shower before going to sleep? I know it sounds kinda inverted, but that's what I used to do when living in a small flat with no a/c or even possibilities to get air flowing through. The idea is to get your own body temp higher so the air will feel cooler. Not a clue whether it'll actually work at those temperatures though, over here it never gets that hot (though in the summer it doesn't cool down in the evening because the sun doesn't go down).


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Have you tried taking a hot shower before going to sleep? I know it sounds kinda inverted, but that's what I used to do when living in a small flat with no a/c or even possibilities to get air flowing through. The idea is to get your own body temp higher so the air will feel cooler. Not a clue whether it'll actually work at those temperatures though, over here it never gets that hot (though in the summer it doesn't cool down in the evening because the sun doesn't go down).



Thanks for the reply, poke. Appreciate it. Tbh I don't have it in me to run the shower hot at this point although I do understand the concept.

This is now almost four days into The Broiling. We take breaks sitting in the car with the a/c running. We are now sleeping on the bathroom floor b/c it's the least hot floor in the house. We eat in there, try to sleep in there, and conduct other normal business in there... which makes life interesting to say the least. Since last Fri I've been forced to contact the home warranty company maybe 9-10x... each time holding anywhere from 30mins to 1hr 40mins. This afternoon they finally approved the work order. But to our absolute dismay we couldn't get any confirmation from the a/c contractor of WHEN they would actually come out to do the job. So in a final effort for answers we put in another call to the warranty co. The result was that my wife had to eventually intervene b/c I could no longer control my anger and frustration. We finally made the hard decision to cancel the work order, cut our losses, and bring in an independent a/c contractor. Tomorrow we are canceling our contract with this home-warranty company altogether because it's pointless to renew with them at $450yr when they cannot do anything but misinform us, drag their heels, fail to communicate, etc, etc.

We were going to have to pay $255 ( above what the home warranty company would cover) to have their contractor replace the compressor in an a/c unit that is 20 years old. They didn't even give us an option to have the unit replaced. So fuck it... now we have scheduled our own a/c guy to come out on Wed this week and replace the entire system. Unfortunately we will now be out $3,975. We can't begin to afford to do this but at the same time we can't afford to just be victimized by a warranty company that has created such an indescribable nightmare. It's time to pay up and take back some control of what happens to our home while adding value/ equity to our investment. 

Very sorry... not expecting anyone to read all that but had to vent.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks for the reply, poke. Appreciate it. Tbh I don't have it in me to run the shower hot at this point although I do understand the concept.
> 
> This is now almost four days into The Broiling. We take breaks sitting in the car with the a/c running. We are now sleeping on the bathroom floor b/c it's the least hot floor in the house. We eat in there, try to sleep in there, and conduct other normal business in there... which makes life interesting to say the least. Since last Fri I've been forced to contact the home warranty company maybe 9-10x... each time holding anywhere from 30mins to 1hr 40mins. This afternoon they finally approved the work order. But to our absolute dismay we couldn't get any confirmation from the a/c contractor of WHEN they would actually come out to do the job. So in a final effort for answers we put in another call to the warranty co. The result was that my wife had to eventually intervene b/c I could no longer control my anger and frustration. We finally made the hard decision to cancel the work order, cut our losses, and bring in an independent a/c contractor. Tomorrow we are canceling our contract with this home-warranty company altogether because it's pointless to renew with them at $450yr when they cannot do anything but misinform us, drag their heels, fail to communicate, etc, etc.
> 
> We were going to have to pay $255 ( above what the home warranty company would cover) to have their contractor replace the compressor in an a/c unit that is 20 years old. They didn't even give us an option to have the unit replaced. So fuck it... now we have scheduled our own a/c guy to come out on Wed this week and replace the entire system. Unfortunately we will now be out $3,975. We can't begin to afford to do this but at the same time we can't afford to just be victimized by a warranty company that has created such an indescribable nightmare. It's time to pay up and take back some control of what happens to our home while adding value/ equity to our investment.
> 
> Very sorry... not expecting anyone to read all that but had to vent.



Sometimes this is where the buyer's real estate agent can have value. I know some of the good ones down here will work on your behalf with the home warranty company and can get a surprising amount accomplished (whole A/C's replaced, etc.). The silver lining is now you bit the bullet, and you'll have a whole new system in your house (which was coming at some point anyway) and hopefully you won't have anything to worry about on that end for quite some time.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Have $ for a low key dream guitar, but none are for sale pretty much anywhere. 

Same goes for an amp I’ve been wanting for a few years. 

Oh well; I’ve learned my lesson about buying twice. I have the $ sitting in PP just waiting for them both to pop up.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> Sometimes this is where the buyer's real estate agent can have value. I know some of the good ones down here will work on your behalf with the home warranty company and can get a surprising amount accomplished (whole A/C's replaced, etc.). The silver lining is now you bit the bullet, and you'll have a whole new system in your house (which was coming at some point anyway) and hopefully you won't have anything to worry about on that end for quite some time.



The issue that I would have reaching out to our agent at this point, is my fear that it would stretch this out even further and we simply cannot bear to delay resolve any longer. Since last Friday at 7-8pm we've been without a/c and it's beyond unbearable at this point. We just can't take it anymore nor can we risk the integrity of the structure itself by continuing to allow this house to sit at an indefinitely constant 90+ degrees. 

My wife and I had a hard time coming to terms with our decision but as you said, this replaces the system ( a primary concern from the get go since even before closing a year ago, the homeowner was having issues with the system). So we did know that the day would come that we'd have to address this. If we wanted to simply replace the compressor ( thru our independent a/c guy) it would've cost us $2475 and we felt that putting that money into a brand new reliable and much more energy efficient system was a smarter use of our money. So we'll have a pretty tight budget ahead but I again agree with you... This was going to have to happen sooner or later. Despite how financially straining this is, we're trying to remain positive in that we're doing the right thing for the integrity of the home. We've got new appliances, new roof, new water heater, and if all goes well on Wed.. a new 4t central-air system. That in and of itself makes us feel better about all the other updates and improvements that we've already made.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> The issue that I would have reaching out to our agent at this point, is my fear that it would stretch this out even further and we simply cannot bear to delay resolve any longer. Since last Friday at 7-8pm we've been without a/c and it's beyond unbearable at this point. We just can't take it anymore nor can we risk the integrity of the structure itself by continuing to allow this house to sit at an indefinitely constant 90+ degrees.
> 
> My wife and I had a hard time coming to terms with our decision but as you said, this replaces the system ( a primary concern from the get go since even before closing a year ago, the homeowner was having issues with the system). So we did know that the day would come that we'd have to address this. If we wanted to simply replace the compressor ( thru our independent a/c guy) it would've cost us $2475 and we felt that putting that money into a brand new reliable and much more energy efficient system was a smarter use of our money. So we'll have a pretty tight budget ahead but I again agree with you... This was going to have to happen sooner or later. Despite how financially straining this is, we're trying to remain positive in that we're doing the right thing for the integrity of the home. We've got new appliances, new roof, new water heater, and if all goes well on Wed.. a new 4t central-air system. That in and of itself makes us feel better about all the other updates and improvements that we've already made.



Yeah, I would have been in a hotel!

I know you are at your wits end with this one, but one other thing I wanted to mention is this: We have a pretty complicated system (a 4 zone bypass) so we have a yearly maintenance contract. For about $300 or so, they come out twice a year to service the entire system, and you are also in a priority queue with repairs. Additionally you get a discount on parts, and if an unrelated problem occurs within 30 days of your last service, the service/diagnostic fee is waived. I've had that happen on a capacitor, so one time it saved about $100. I've had them spend damn near two hours on just a maintenance visit, so they generally go over everything thoroughly. Plus we request the same guy every time because we like him, he knows our system, and so far so good. So I know you've got a lot going on, but just something more to think about!


----------



## LordCashew

High Plains Drifter said:


> The issue that I would have reaching out to our agent at this point, is my fear that it would stretch this out even further and we simply cannot bear to delay resolve any longer. Since last Friday at 7-8pm we've been without a/c and it's beyond unbearable at this point. We just can't take it anymore nor can we risk the integrity of the structure itself by continuing to allow this house to sit at an indefinitely constant 90+ degrees.
> 
> My wife and I had a hard time coming to terms with our decision but as you said, this replaces the system ( a primary concern from the get go since even before closing a year ago, the homeowner was having issues with the system). So we did know that the day would come that we'd have to address this. If we wanted to simply replace the compressor ( thru our independent a/c guy) it would've cost us $2475 and we felt that putting that money into a brand new reliable and much more energy efficient system was a smarter use of our money. So we'll have a pretty tight budget ahead but I again agree with you... This was going to have to happen sooner or later. Despite how financially straining this is, we're trying to remain positive in that we're doing the right thing for the integrity of the home. We've got new appliances, new roof, new water heater, and if all goes well on Wed.. a new 4t central-air system. That in and of itself makes us feel better about all the other updates and improvements that we've already made.



My wife and I went through a somewhat similar ordeal a couple years ago, when we came home from vacation in the hottest part of the year to an air conditioner that had gone from working fine before we left to doing absolutely nothing when we returned.

The next day I replaced the capacitor, which was obviously on the way out, but the compressor still wouldn’t turn on. Did some further visual inspection and discovered one of the freon lines had been cut open right next to a hedge that the landscapers had trimmed while we were gone.

Thus began a roughly week-long period of my wife trying to get the HOA to do something about the situation because they’re the ones who contract the landscapers. All the while I’m running fans in the windows all night, every night and closing everything up all day, which barely kept the inside of the house in the 80s. I discovered I’d only need a couple hundred bucks’ worth of equipment to make the repair myself, but of course in CA I’d need a certification to buy the Freon we needed.

Finally the HOA sends their preferred HVAC contractor to inspect the situation. Of course, he tried initially to defend their landscapers, saying it was impossible for their tools to do the damage that occurred. Of course when we asked him for an alternate explanation, he had nothing.

Ultimately we decided just to pay him to patch and recharge the system. The whole situation seemed shady but we were desperate and the bid he gave us was competitive.

Then in a surprise twist, the AC guy went to bat for us with the landscapers and got them to admit they cut the line. I guess he realized there was no other reasonable explanation. Of course, securing reimbursement from them through the HOA was yet another hassle...

Obviously we had a much happier ending than you guys but I totally identify with the frustration of dealing with entities that are supposed to help you but just stonewall everything, all while feeling desperate and miserable. My wife bought our condo before we got married, so she made all the calls as she’s technically the property owner. That and the fact that she’s way less heat tolerant than me meant she got the short end of the stick, by far.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LordIronSpatula said:


> My wife and I went through a somewhat similar ordeal a couple years ago, when we came home from vacation in the hottest part of the year to an air conditioner that had gone from working fine before we left to doing absolutely nothing when we returned.
> 
> The next day I replaced the capacitor, which was obviously on the way out, but the compressor still wouldn’t turn on. Did some further visual inspection and discovered one of the freon lines had been cut open right next to a hedge that the landscapers had trimmed while we were gone.
> 
> Thus began a roughly week-long period of my wife trying to get the HOA to do something about the situation because they’re the ones who contract the landscapers. All the while I’m running fans in the windows all night, every night and closing everything up all day, which barely kept the inside of the house in the 80s. I discovered I’d only need a couple hundred bucks’ worth of equipment to make the repair myself, but of course in CA I’d need a certification to buy the Freon we needed.
> 
> Finally the HOA sends their preferred HVAC contractor to inspect the situation. Of course, he tried initially to defend their landscapers, saying it was impossible for their tools to do the damage that occurred. Of course when we asked him for an alternate explanation, he had nothing.
> 
> Ultimately we decided just to pay him to patch and recharge the system. The whole situation seemed shady but we were desperate and the bid he gave us was competitive.
> 
> Then in a surprise twist, the AC guy went to bat for us with the landscapers and got them to admit they cut the line. I guess he realized there was no other reasonable explanation. Of course, securing reimbursement from them through the HOA was yet another hassle...



I appreciate hearing some of the details of your ordeal. Not sure why but it helps me to continue processing all of this. We hated going this route but at the same time, we're glad that this is another issue that will finally be addressed. I just couldn't see throwing money at an a/c unit that is already 20 years old and in desperate need of replacement. We'll be ending our relationship with our home warranty company within the week and then decide whether to go with another warranty company or just opt out altogether. It has not proven advantageous after our first year of being new homeowners so... we may just go it alone at this point. Thankfully our HOA isn't involved in any of this mess but I can only imagine how frustrating all of that was for you. Thanks again for the reply... much appreciated.


----------



## LordCashew

High Plains Drifter said:


> I appreciate hearing some of the details of your ordeal. Not sure why but it helps me to continue processing all of this. We hated going this route but at the same time, we're glad that this is another issue that will finally be addressed. I just couldn't see throwing money at an a/c unit that is already 20 years old and in desperate need of replacement. We'll be ending our relationship with our home warranty company within the week and then decide whether to go with another warranty company or just opt out altogether. It has not proven advantageous after our first year of being new homeowners so... we may just go it alone at this point. Thankfully our HOA isn't involved in any of this mess but I can only imagine how frustrating all of that was for you. Thanks again for the reply... much appreciated.



No problem, I’m glad sharing in our suffering was cathartic. 

On the subject of home warranties, I actually convinced my wife to cancel hers around the time we got married. I looked it over with her and determined that if each year we put away the amount of of the premiums instead of paying the warranty, we’d almost certainly be in a better position if something came up. Plus we’d have flexibility to put the money wherever we want, rather than worry about what specifically would and wouldn’t be covered. The fact that I used to work for a home repair contractor and can supply most labor myself made the choice even more obvious. 

Of course since then the _only _big issue on the house has been the AC ordeal I outlined above. The one thing I can’t just fix myself because of state regulations.  Yay California... But had we not been reimbursed, the money we saved by not paying for home warranty for two years would have about covered the bill, when the policy itself probably wouldn’t have. 

Obviously at some point we will have to replace the whole AC system as you did. Not looking forward to that lol. At least you won’t have to worry about that for a long time. Once you’re done processing the stress you’ve gone through, that’s probably going to provide you a nice sense of peace moving forward.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

God, what a nightmare. I can't believe they wouldn't offer to replace the full system, especially since that's pretty much the entire point of a home warranty 90% of the time anyway is to cover the HVAC. 

I'm not quite in Texas, but in northern California, so we've still been seeing temperatures regularly over 100 the whole season. PG&E, our local electric utility monopoly that recently burned down an entire neighboring town, decided that our household was 'high usage' and quadrupled our energy rates. Then, just a few days later, it was forecast to be stupid hot, and they sent out another notice stating that in the interest of 'public safety,' they're going to _cut off power_. Not even like a windstorm; just heat, and they wanted to cut everyone's AC. Unbelievable. It gets so hot here so fast. 

Which is to say that, yeah, I've been thinking about just replacing the whole HVAC too since I'm pretty sure the unit here is from the 90s. With my bill jumping from $140 a month to $410 a month even after adjusting the thermostat from 75 to 80 I'm ready to bite the bullet for a more efficient system.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LordIronSpatula said:


> No problem, I’m glad sharing in our suffering was cathartic.
> 
> On the subject of home warranties, I actually convinced my wife to cancel hers around the time we got married. I looked it over with her and determined that if each year we put away the amount of of the premiums instead of paying the warranty, we’d almost certainly be in a better position if something came up. Plus we’d have flexibility to put the money wherever we want, rather than worry about what specifically would and wouldn’t be covered. The fact that I used to work for a home repair contractor and can supply most labor myself made the choice even more obvious.
> 
> Of course since then the _only _big issue on the house has been the AC ordeal I outlined above. The one thing I can’t just fix myself because of state regulations.  Yay California... But had we not been reimbursed, the money we saved by not paying for home warranty for two years would have about covered the bill, when the policy itself probably wouldn’t have.
> 
> Obviously at some point we will have to replace the whole AC system as you did. Not looking forward to that lol. At least you won’t have to worry about that for a long time. Once you’re done processing the stress you’ve gone through, that’s probably going to provide you a nice sense of peace moving forward.



Misery loves company! But seriously, we've also considered that with all of the restrictions and being at the mercy of a home warranty co in terms of who they use, when they send 'em out, and when they approve ( or IF they appv) the recommended repair... that an annual $500 +/- may very well serve us better resting in our bank acct. Fortunately we're not out the first years home warranty expense since that was included in our closing costs but going into our second year and with the expense now of paying out of pocket for a new hvac system... we're apprehensive to retain the services of another home warranty co. I do a good deal of home-related maintenance and repair myself as it is. At this point our two remaining key concerns in regards to employing a home warranty company are electrical and plumbing. And ultimately, even paying that $500 +/- we may not agree with what the company is willing to do... and from our experience so far, we likely will not agree with their decisions. Lastly... all kinds of exclusions apply... just like with an insurance company. 



Ordacleaphobia said:


> God, what a nightmare. I can't believe they wouldn't offer to replace the full system, especially since that's pretty much the entire point of a home warranty 90% of the time anyway is to cover the HVAC.
> 
> I'm not quite in Texas, but in northern California, so we've still been seeing temperatures regularly over 100 the whole season. PG&E, our local electric utility monopoly that recently burned down an entire neighboring town, decided that our household was 'high usage' and quadrupled our energy rates. Then, just a few days later, it was forecast to be stupid hot, and they sent out another notice stating that in the interest of 'public safety,' they're going to _cut off power_. Not even like a windstorm; just heat, and they wanted to cut everyone's AC. Unbelievable. It gets so hot here so fast.
> 
> Which is to say that, yeah, I've been thinking about just replacing the whole HVAC too since I'm pretty sure the unit here is from the 90s. With my bill jumping from $140 a month to $410 a month even after adjusting the thermostat from 75 to 80 I'm ready to bite the bullet for a more efficient system.



What you've had to endure with PG&E is truly a shame and I can only imagine the frustration of CA residents. I really hope that already or at some point, PG&E face some serious regulatory scrutiny and accountability so that residents aren't continuing to fall victim to lack of sensibility and humanity. 

And as you say, a large reason that we like many people have home warranty coverage is due to things like HVAC repair/ replacement. And again... I also fail to understand the benefit to anyone involved, to not at least offer replacement of a repeatedly failing 20 yr old system as opposed to band-aids. We keep our system at a steady 72 degrees throughout the hot months and I religiously change out the filters every 3 weeks. I also from time to time flush out the unit to clean out any dirt/ debris. So we've done all that we can to responsibly maintain the faltering integrity of the system as best we can. 

I honestly can't imagine trying to budget a 3-4x increase in expense related to a monthly energy bill. I know that if we wound up in that position, that we'd be hard-pressed to be able to financially handle that. Really sorry that y'all have been treated so poorly in that regard. It's certainly becoming more and more difficult to combat the perils and pitfalls of home ownership in this day and age.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Waiting for my guitar tech to text me back so I can drop my guitar off for it's upgrade


----------



## p0ke

The vocalist of my band asked me where she can find our lyrics these days. Well, I realised I don't know anymore after changing services and a long break from actually needing those, so I started digging... Well, I found them in OneNote .onepkg file, but that's a kind of archive that apparently only Office2007 can open  Apparently a zip file with a different name, but my Mac refuses to extract it. So I launch Windows and manage to extract the .one files from it. But now I can't get those to open with anything, even though all system appear to recognise them as OneNote files... Using a normal text editor I can open them and dig up several revisions of the lyrics, but the formatting is fucked and there are lines missing (possibly encoded for some color thing or something). So now I guess I gotta install that stoneage MS Office on my PC at home to get them out.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Wanted to update 'The 2020 Broiling'...

At 8 a.m. Wed, our independent a/c co was ready to go ( the owner of the company plus one tech). They immediately went to work... pulling out the old unit and pad, and getting the indoor area ready for the new evap coil. The new unit was truly impressive at first sight. It's a 4 ton/ 14 SEER/ US made unit carrying a 10 year warranty ( 12 lb R-22 btw). Good Lord... so sleek and sexy ( dark grey which looks great since it doesn't stand out like a white or silver unit would). And it's about 3x the size of our rust-infused protozoic unit. Guy allowed me to play mini-wannabe a/c helper which was cool and much appreciated by him. I mean... to be honest, it's my home and I wanted to be involved as much as I could without getting in the way. This was a good means to be able to keep an eye on things. 

With the install of the outside unit complete, it was onto the inside of our home to replace the evap coil. And this is where I discovered that we had in fact made the right decision to replace the entire system. The old evap coil was badly corroded and the fins were completely clogged solid with 20 years of "holy fuck". It was also leaking oil in several places. Getting the old one out was pretty simple and quick. But getting the new larger evap coil installed was another story. It took the guys a good deal of time manipulating and massaging everything to get it in... no slick ejecting anal pickles here. The rest of the time was spent getting the new pvc and copper routed, cut, sealed, etc. Then it was onto the start up of the new system.. checking for leaks, making adjustments, tweaking things, taping, pasting, insulating, and monitoring the operation of the new system. 

Had we used the home warranty company, then we would've screwed ourselves from the get-go since they only approved the compressor replacement. I can't even imagine had we gone that route. And by the time that our contractor was here on Wed morning, we STILL had not heard back from the home warranty company's contractor regarding scheduling. Obviously didn't even matter at that point. Anyway... 

Breakdown of our provided options: 

> Had we gone thru the home warranty co to replace the compressor... total cost = $1,155 ( but they only would've covered $900 of that so my wife and I would've been $255 out of pocket). And we still would've had a clogged, rusted, leaking evap coil. 
> Had we had our independent a/c contractor replace the compressor only... total cost = $2,475. But again... not addressing the derelict evap coil. 
> So... Our total cost out the door for this brand new, efficient, and necessary addition to our home... total cost = $3,900

We'll be cash poor for quite a while but we slept like kings last night... not drenched in sweat on the bathroom floor, rather in our bed... so comfy, so happy... knowing that we did the right thing for ourselves as well as for the integrity and value of our home. Thanks to all who offered their support and observations along the way. This was one hell of a ride.


----------



## jaxadam

Awesome man! Now set that shit at 68!


----------



## tedtan

Glad to hear you got it working - it's been hot here lately.


----------



## Edika

That was the correct decision for sure man and aside from that satisfaction having a decent sleep and not boiling seemed like the cherry on the (ice cream) cake!


----------



## p0ke

Great to hear you got it sorted! That's muchos dineros for sure, but it'll raise the value of your property so it'll be worth it in every way in the end.


----------



## jaxadam

p0ke said:


> but it'll raise the value of your property so it'll be worth it in every way in the end.



It also adds "property" value in an intangible way; in the event they were to sell, an older home with new roof, A/C, water heater, etc. (the big stuff) will generally go under contract much faster. This has a backend effect of saving money that would be going to the mortgage payment while you are sitting on the market. For example, in my area if you have a pool, you are under contract before you hit the market. If you don't you can sit for months and months and sometimes up to a year or more. So in addition to adding to the appraisal on his home for a prorated cost of the A/C, he will also be saving the couple of weeks/months of house payments if they decide to sell down the road.


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> And then you'll find that when it was FIRST released, the blades were from Germany or Japan...but then, after a few years, all the replacement sets on the market quietly got shifted to Malaysia or Mexico or China
> 
> 
> ....and yup, it ain't gonna shave the same.
> 
> It's a real thing btw. It's how they sell new models, by putting authentic premium blades on those and only those.



Back to this topic  I ended up taking your word for it and ordered a Xiaomi Mijia shaver instead. It cost less than the blade kit for my previous shaver, it's IPX7 rated (aka you can shower with it and wash it under running water etc) and conveniently charges by USB-C, so I don't need to carry a separate charger. It has two sets of blades, one by JFE and one by Sandvik which are Japanese and Swedish (I think), so that sounds pretty good on paper too. We'll see if it's any good or if I'll end up buying a new Braun for xmas


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Genuine thanks, guys. I've got it set at 70 atm and last night I actually had to bump that up to 72! 

Last little part of this ordeal I have to try to throw in here as succinctly as I can...

So on the final night of this misery, my wife and I were both past breaking point... trying to hold it together. Sleep over the last 4 nights had been sporadic and quite restless. She was able to sleep for a couple hours at a time and I was sleeping maybe 30 mins at a time... more drifting in and out of consciousness than actual sleep. We were both nauseated at that point, not eating well, bodies aching, and counting down each hour till the new unit's arrival. Then... the perfect storm... 

Long about 2 or 3 am Tues night we both were kind of able to drift off together... so exhausted that our bodies just shut down I guess. And then it was at that point... "BEEEP!!!" "BEEEP!!!" "BEEEP!!!". Holy effin shit! We awoke just gazing at each other... fading in and out... soaked in sweat. And in unison we mumbled "smoke... detector". Now it was time to find the culprit. We have 4 smoke detectors in the general area where the beeps were coming from. Got out the ladder and proceeded to remove/ disable the first. Then another "BEEEP!!!". Fuck... maybe it's this other one. Same scenario/ more beeps... and then repeat. Almost in tears... here we sat... smoke detector carnage all around us. And as we stumbled around, searching ( because you think it's coming from over here... but... maybe it's actually coming from over there), I finally found it. It was the God damned carbon-monoxide detector that I had unplugged earlier that day. I tore into that evil and torturous device in furious desperation and finally... all was silent. By the time we fell back down onto our ceramic mattress, we damn near started laughing... it was really just that insane.

Alright.. I've got a bathroom to start renovating. Later, gents! 

Oh and a few pics... 











And the new unit...


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> because you think it's coming from over here... but... maybe it's actually coming from over there



That happens to me every goddamned time the battery on a smoke alarm runs low  I never find which one is beeping until I've gone through them all (we've got one in every room), and last time I went through them all and it still didn't end. Ended up finding a spare one in a drawer in the kitchen...

The new machine looks great by the way!


----------



## jaxadam

Look at that beauty!


----------



## Edika

Just to vent a bit for my first world problem. With a couple of exceptions I have ended up despising most of my neighbors. They specifically don't bother me but their kids (all of them fucking shit for brains boys) annoy me as hell. I was writing a diatribe of how they annoy me but they're just spoiled rude little shits. They haven't done something really bad aside from stupid little pranks and I'm sure there are worse neighbourhoods but my tolerance for misbehaved brats is severely limited and my not so great mental health can't take it is much.

I'm sure to the neighbors I'm the weird guy being unreasonable expecting their 9 year old brats to understand simple concepts of mutual respect and common decency but it is what it is. If the only thing they care is just buying them stuff and just letting them run rampant with no supervision at all outside (since the age of 4 most of them with just a slightly older sibling looking after them) then I can honestly say fuck em. I hope their kids finally turn out to be semi decent human beings but I doubt with the guidance they're giving them.

And these are supposed to be "good", "honest", "hard working", "catholic" families. The interactions I've had with their kids and them have made me despise this type of people to the point I won't fill any sympathy if anything happens to them.

Good thing is we're moving out soon in a new house, closer to the center, with no street for kids to play outside.


----------



## Edika

God damn I sound bitter and angry! Anyway it is what it is, stupid people annoy me and their stupid children even more.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I had pretty much the same shitty old AC at my place that was on its way out (compressor making a lot of ugly noise after we already replaced it 2 years ago). Our new one is also comically large and barely fits where the old one was, but damn does it work well. 

I'm in a luckier position though because my utility provider rents out the equipment and I have no payments for 9 months.


----------



## Seabeast2000

"You know, i never really did get into CoD back in the day...I should try and catch up"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> "You know, i never really did get into CoD back in the day...I should try and catch up"
> View attachment 84618


if you're just playing them for the campaigns, then grab modern warfare 1/2, black ops 1/2 and world at war. None of the rest are worth buying for their campaigns except maybe the newest modern warfare imo.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> if you're just playing them for the campaigns, then grab modern warfare 1/2, black ops 1/2 and world at war. None of the rest are worth buying for their campaigns except maybe the newest modern warfare imo.



Thanks, I came across that tidbit after seeing the WW2 is on sale this weekend. What did you think about that one?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Edika said:


> God damn I sound bitter and angry! Anyway it is what it is, stupid people annoy me and their stupid children even more.



I don't think so. Having an automatic tolerance towards something like the disruptive noise and behavior of someone else's kids doesn't come easy. They can be irritating little shits... especially when they're not your own. It also takes it's toll on our mentality to constantly suppress our frustrations in regards to someone else's piss-poor parental practices. Add to that the fact that a lot of us are more agitated than ever before due to other global issues and it makes dealing with these kinds of things even more difficult. 

My similar situation where we used to live related to our neighbors three kids. The mom had no ability or will to be a positive influence, dad was absent altogether, and the grandparents were forced to take on the role of raising them. I lived across the street for almost 15 years and saw those kids go from curious little humans with no guidance, to out of control teenage turds, to criminally active liabilities... dealing drugs, vandalizing property, taunting police, and turning that house into a complete dump. It started with almost nonexistent intervention and wound up with my wife and I looking for a quieter and safer place to live. 

You have every right to feel the way that you do and I sincerely hope that you're able to move soon and regain some solace. It's certainly understandable that you feel the way that you do and it's particularly necessary to be able to have peace and calm in your life. Best of luck with your situation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Thanks, I came across that tidbit after seeing the WW2 is on sale this weekend. What did you think about that one?


it's pretty good too, but idk if I'd pay more than 15$ for the campaign


----------



## Seabeast2000

Incessant, sudden scam calls from a pool of thousands of NY numbers. Then about 30 voice mails from last 4 seconds of a recorded call about my non-existent account being compromised. Report.....report....report..... this is like every 10-30 minutes.... Its like a Day 0 computer virus.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Walked out of work today....dumbass shit all came to a head and I just couldn't take it anymore. 

I'll go back tomorrow, but talked to my boss; it's for a limited time just to train a few people for the busy season.

I actually had to come home and pop an alprazolam....it's been maybe 15 years since I took one and forgot how fast they work. I'm calm as a light summer breeze now and feel good. Thank god for modern pharmacology.


----------



## Kaura

steinmetzify said:


> I actually had to come home and pop an alprazolam....it's been maybe 15 years since I took one and forgot how fast they work. I'm calm as a light summer breeze now and feel good. Thank god for modern pharmacology.



You took a X**** that's been sitting in your medicine cabinet for 15 years or what? 

My FWP is living in a country that considers X**** as bad as heroin. Luckily I haven't felt like I would need some for months now but still...


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


> Incessant, sudden scam calls from a pool of thousands of NY numbers. Then about 30 voice mails from last 4 seconds of a recorded call about my non-existent account being compromised. Report.....report....report..... this is like every 10-30 minutes.... Its like a Day 0 computer virus.



...who'd you share your phone number with recently?

Any kind of classified ads, signing up for free shit, car dealerships, contests, political foundations, charities???


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> ...who'd you share your phone number with recently?
> 
> Any kind of classified ads, signing up for free shit, car dealerships, contests, political foundations, charities???


Nothing.


----------



## Edika

High Plains Drifter said:


> I don't think so. Having an automatic tolerance towards something like the disruptive noise and behavior of someone else's kids doesn't come easy. They can be irritating little shits... especially when they're not your own. It also takes it's toll on our mentality to constantly suppress our frustrations in regards to someone else's piss-poor parental practices. Add to that the fact that a lot of us are more agitated than ever before due to other global issues and it makes dealing with these kinds of things even more difficult.
> 
> My similar situation where we used to live related to our neighbors three kids. The mom had no ability or will to be a positive influence, dad was absent altogether, and the grandparents were forced to take on the role of raising them. I lived across the street for almost 15 years and saw those kids go from curious little humans with no guidance, to out of control teenage turds, to criminally active liabilities... dealing drugs, vandalizing property, taunting police, and turning that house into a complete dump. It started with almost nonexistent intervention and wound up with my wife and I looking for a quieter and safer place to live.
> 
> You have every right to feel the way that you do and I sincerely hope that you're able to move soon and regain some solace. It's certainly understandable that you feel the way that you do and it's particularly necessary to be able to have peace and calm in your life. Best of luck with your situation.




Thanks man it means a lot to feel I'm not being too weird. Truth be told it's not that they are completely neglected hopeless cases but I just find it tiring I have to go from time to time to speak to their parents and then see similar behaviours continuing. They have zero respect for adults or I should say some adults. Honestly I don't mind the noise of kids playing outside and it's great they have the opportunity. I just get annoyed by these kids because I just don't like them. 

Then I feel bad because I think they're kids, they haven't done something really destructive aside from being annoying. I was just seeing trends and behaviours that will most probably follow them into adulthood. I probably should not care as they're not my kids. And my current mentality is not the best to deal with this kind of situation. We were going to move anyway regardless of these kids but it's an added bonus.

The last thing they did and just got me completely out of control was that my next door neighbor went for vacation and one of her employees (she has a dog walking service) forgot her van's lights on. The mom of one of the worse of them asked him to knock on her door to let her know it was on. Since she was away there was no answer an they're progressively started knocking harder as a joke and ended up kicking soccer balls on her door. Now my house and hers are detached, it was 10:30 PM and I was trying to put my kids to bed. All I was hearing were progressive bangs that were getting louder and would not stop. I went downstairs only to hear the bang and see them running away laughing. I just went nuclear and went out screaming, got their ball and managed to lash out to one of them that had the least involvement because he started laughing when I came out screaming, sending him crying and having his father coming to tell at me for threatening his child. Which in a sense was understandable from his side but still his boy should not be out behaving like that. Worse part, I actually felt bad shouting at the kid and losing my temper because it was way too much for the situation plus I'm back to the weird guy territory. Anyway fuck em and it's their problem.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I mean... That might not have been a very proud moment but I still tend to have a good deal of sympathy for someone in your position. Too many parents defend their "precious" kids rather than doing the right thing which is to grow a pair and lay down some discipline... or at the very least, look at things objectively. It kills me that these same kinds of parents don't realize that they're hindering their kids development. But alas... outside intervention or alternate perspectives are not welcomed. Now I have to add that when my sister and I were kids and an adult came to my parents to voice concerns about something that we might've done, my parents scrutinized us much more than the complainant. I know that society has changed a great deal since I was a kid but still... my parents acted as parents, rarely defending my or my sister's actions in a situation like this. 

I certainly wouldn't feel too undignified for your reaction. I will assure you that you're not the first person to find those kids bothersome and less than endearing lol... and it's going to get worse as the kids get older and become more and more of a nuisance and a liability to others. It's sincerely a shame as there isn't much that you can do without some admittance of responsibility from the parents but hopefully something will give at some point to make this situation more bearable for you.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kaura said:


> You took a X**** that's been sitting in your medicine cabinet for 15 years or what?
> 
> My FWP is living in a country that considers X**** as bad as heroin. Luckily I haven't felt like I would need some for months now but still...



Nah, I have a prescription. I don’t deal well with anxiety, because it doesn’t cripple me and make me stay home, it turns to unbridled rage. I keep it under control for the most part, but shit came to a head today. Just had to leave and come home and mellow out. 

Been at this job for far too long, gave boss some notice today.


----------



## Kaura

steinmetzify said:


> Nah, I have a prescription. I don’t deal well with anxiety, because it doesn’t cripple me and make me stay home, it turns to unbridled rage. I keep it under control for the most part, but shit came to a head today. Just had to leave and come home and mellow out.
> 
> Been at this job for far too long, gave boss some notice today.



Cool. I can feel you. I've held the same job for 4 years now (holy shit, it's actually the anniversary when I started). It's funny that that I'm more than capable to be a foreman but yet, instead of promoting me they're hiring these - straight out of the high school - kids to be our supervisors. But hey, at least I got a $10 gift card to a pizza place which doesn't even cover the pizza since it costs $10,90. 

And don't even get me started on the nazi rules they've started laying out lately. Starting next month our work place is going to be smoking free and just yesterday I heard that we're not allowed to drink anything else than water at work and even the water has to be kept in a sealed container.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

steinmetzify said:


> Walked out of work today....dumbass shit all came to a head and I just couldn't take it anymore.
> 
> I'll go back tomorrow, but talked to my boss; it's for a limited time just to train a few people for the busy season.
> 
> I actually had to come home and pop an alprazolam....it's been maybe 15 years since I took one and forgot how fast they work. I'm calm as a light summer breeze now and feel good. Thank god for modern pharmacology.



God damn I identify with this post so alarmingly much that I felt some kind of vicarious satisfaction. 
Good luck on the next one- that's the only thing keeping me where I'm at now, is the concern that I can't find anywhere better without giving up a 30%+ pay cut. 



Kaura said:


> Starting next month our work place is going to be smoking free and just yesterday I heard that w*e're not allowed to drink anything else than water at work* and even the water has to be kept in a sealed container.



This HAS to be a joke


----------



## BornToLooze

My boss has been bitching about my long hair, which is funny because we both love Lynyrd Skynyrd and they were named after their gym teacher who hated them because they wouldn't cut their hair.

It was getting to the point where I thought I was going to have to cut it, but I was listening to music and had an idea.



I got about 90% stuffed up into a hat and the rest of it is in a ponytail. And according to him, I guess it's good enough. 

I could probably get the rest of it in a hat, but that would involve a man bun and even I have standards.


----------



## Kaura

> his HAS to be a joke



That's what I thought first. It's funny that we've had a ban on ear buds since last year but still my co-workers wear them and nobody is giving a fuck. So, I guess I'll keep my open Monster cans next to the "valuable" computers whenever I want to.


----------



## Edika

High Plains Drifter said:


> I mean... That might not have been a very proud moment but I still tend to have a good deal of sympathy for someone in your position. Too many parents defend their "precious" kids rather than doing the right thing which is to grow a pair and lay down some discipline... or at the very least, look at things objectively. It kills me that these same kinds of parents don't realize that they're hindering their kids development. But alas... outside intervention or alternate perspectives are not welcomed. Now I have to add that when my sister and I were kids and an adult came to my parents to voice concerns about something that we might've done, my parents scrutinized us much more than the complainant. I know that society has changed a great deal since I was a kid but still... my parents acted as parents, rarely defending my or my sister's actions in a situation like this.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't feel too undignified for your reaction. I will assure you that you're not the first person to find those kids bothersome and less than endearing lol... and it's going to get worse as the kids get older and become more and more of a nuisance and a liability to others. It's sincerely a shame as there isn't much that you can do without some admittance of responsibility from the parents but hopefully something will give at some point to make this situation more bearable for you.



In general I know the problem is also partly with me. I have thought through it and spoke with my wife a bit and came to understand that it is misdirected anger. In short I finally came to the realisation a few years back that I have anxiety issues and lately they have been getting worse. Initially I was thinking it was depression but it seems it's mainly anxiety.

I don't generally lash out or shout and I am quite patient but at some point things just bubble up. The problem is that lately I don't have the free time to do things to de-stress. Or when I have some free time I'm just so tired to do anything or it's too late in the evening. Luckily we'll be moving from this house in a month or a bit more and one stress factor will be removed from my head.

EDIT: Sorry if I'm humming this thread out as it's supposed to be about things that annoy us but are a bit more trivial.


----------



## jaxadam

Kaura said:


> Monster cans



:fist bump:


----------



## Furtive Glance

Kaura said:


> That's what I thought first. It's funny that we've had a ban on ear buds since last year but still my co-workers wear them and nobody is giving a fuck. So, I guess I'll keep my open Monster cans next to the "valuable" computers whenever I want to.



Can you have coffee, even?


----------



## Kaura

Furtive Glance said:


> Can you have coffee, even?



Only during breaks, I guess.


----------



## Edika

Kaura said:


> Only during breaks, I guess.



Man this is some strange crap going on there. When you first posted about only water my mind immediately went "of course, because in which kind of job can you drink beer or wine". It didn't even cross my mind that soft drinks, energy drinks, juice, tea and coffee would be what you were referring to. Not really understanding the logic why they went to that direction!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> Man this is some strange crap going on there. When you first posted about only water my mind immediately went "of course, because in which kind of job can you drink beer or wine". It didn't even cross my mind that soft drinks, energy drinks, juice, tea and coffee would be what you were referring to. Not really understanding the logic why they went to that direction!



Depends on the job. We'd lose GMP certification if workers were allowed anything but water on the production floor, even the warehouse.


----------



## Edika

If I remember correctly you work in a brewery right? Would that have to do with contamination of the product by introducing trace amounts by human transfer?

In an office situation though it doesn't make sense!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> If I remember correctly you work in a brewery right? Would that have to do with contamination of the product by introducing trace amounts by human transfer?
> 
> In an office situation though it doesn't make sense!



It's a blanket cert for any manufacturer of food or food adjacent product. Process doesn't matter.

Does he work in an office? I thought @Kaura worked in a warehouse. 

Warehouses need to follow the same guidelines as the product that they store, so for instance our loading dock and warehouse staff also to need to follow GMP guidelines, even though the product is fully sealed and then further encased in layers of stretch wrap.


----------



## Rosal76

BornToLooze said:


> My boss has been bitching about my long hair,
> 
> I got about 90% stuffed up into a hat and the rest of it is in a ponytail. And according to him, I guess it's good enough.



Would have been funny if you played him the song, Signs. Originally recorded by Five man electrical band in 1971 and covered by Tesla 1990. But the beginning lyrics in the song as follows:

"So I tucked my hair up under my hat and I went in to ask him why
He said "You look like a fine upstanding young man, I think you'll do"
So I took off my hat, I said "Imagine that. Huh! Me workin' for you!"

Though, a different situation in the song, I'm sure your boss would get the message.



BornToLooze said:


> I could probably get the rest of it in a hat, but that would involve a man bun and even I have standards.



Man buns aren't for everyone but look at Darden from 2 Fast 2 Furious (2003). He has a man bun, drives a badass, 1970 Dodge Challenger and his girlfriend in the movie is freaking hot. I think he actually made man buns cool. LOL. As he appears in the movie, in his 1970 Dodge Challenger.


----------



## Edika

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a blanket cert for any manufacturer of food or food adjacent product. Process doesn't matter.
> 
> Does he work in an office? I thought @Kaura worked in a warehouse.
> 
> Warehouses need to follow the same guidelines as the product that they store, so for instance our loading dock and warehouse staff also to need to follow GMP guidelines, even though the product is fully sealed and then further encased in layers of stretch wrap.



He did mention foreman but didn't specify anything else so not sure.

I can understand not wanting cross contamination of food products and beverages from substances that can cause allergic reactions, bacterial infections and whatever else by having strict rules that protect consumers.

The last example sounds extreme but I assume is a blanket rule for other food related production that would not have their products as shielded from the environment.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> He did mention foreman but didn't specify anything else so not sure.
> 
> I can understand not wanting cross contamination of food products and beverages from substances that can cause allergic reactions, bacterial infections and whatever else by having strict rules that protect consumers.
> 
> The last example sounds extreme but I assume is a blanket rule for other food related production that would not have their products as shielded from the environment.



That's what I'm saying, it might not make sense at first, but these certs are made to be fairly vague to cover as much industry as possible. 

Another example is that offices can't have food or beverage either because they're within the plant. 

I'm all for the regulations, it makes everyone safer, it's just without knowing what industry we're talking about the "no soft drinks or open containers" rule could be part of industrial hygiene protocol vs. draconian leadership.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The covers I bought for my new BW pickups didn't work so I have to go without them. Down the line when I work on my other guitar, and Seymour Duncan is taking orders again, I'll order a covered set and then swap the pickups..ugh..so much work


----------



## Edika

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The covers I bought for my new BW pickups didn't work so I have to go without them. Down the line when I work on my other guitar, and Seymour Duncan is taking orders again, I'll order a covered set and then swap the pickups..ugh..so much work



Was it the holes pole piece spacing that didn't work or where they too shallow due to the BW having huge ceramic magnets? 

I was trying to change the cover on a Schecter USA pickup which was in a TOM bridge guitar and ordered a 50mm spacing cover. Turns out the pickup had the the Dimarzio spacing and which is 48.6 something mm. And it was double price from the regular 50mm covers. Lesson learned to double measure the spacing accurately but I think SD's have the 50mm spacing.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Edika said:


> Was it the holes pole piece spacing that didn't work or where they too shallow due to the BW having huge ceramic magnets?
> 
> I was trying to change the cover on a Schecter USA pickup which was in a TOM bridge guitar and ordered a 50mm spacing cover. Turns out the pickup had the the Dimarzio spacing and which is 48.6 something mm. And it was double price from the regular 50mm covers. Lesson learned to double measure the spacing accurately but I think SD's have the 50mm spacing.



The hole spacing. I could try to get the correct spacing but at this point, fuck it. It's just a cosmetic thing so it's no big deal. When I get the guitar back I'll see how much it irks me, and if it bothers me enough then I'll just get covers later


----------



## Edika

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The hole spacing. I could try to get the correct spacing but at this point, fuck it. It's just a cosmetic thing so it's no big deal. When I get the guitar back I'll see how much it irks me, and if it bothers me enough then I'll just get covers later



On another note you can see if you see any difference in sound with the uncovered vs covered pickups. Supposedly the covers mellow out the sound a bit while the uncovered ones have more treble and attack. In the case of the BW a bit of less treble and a slightly mellowed attack is not a bad thing lol!
If you do put the covers in the end don't forget to press them all the way in and wax pot them again otherwise you'll be getting quite a bit of feedback!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Edika said:


> On another note you can see if you see any difference in sound with the uncovered vs covered pickups. Supposedly the covers mellow out the sound a bit while the uncovered ones have more treble and attack. In the case of the BW a bit of less treble and a slightly mellowed attack is not a bad thing lol!
> If you do put the covers in the end don't forget to press them all the way in and wax pot them again otherwise you'll be getting quite a bit of feedback!



According to my tech the covers do mellow out the sound. I dunno if it's because I bought cheap covers or what but he says I'd probably prefer the uncovered pickups because they're hotter and sound better. Considering I'm replacing the pickups because my stock ones were too round and bassy, I don't think mellow is what I'm after.

I have another guitar I have to have work done to, so if I decide I really want covers I'll just order them from Seymour Duncan. It's just right now they're so backed up they aren't taking custom orders so I had to try another route.


----------



## Edika

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> According to my tech the covers do mellow out the sound. I dunno if it's because I bought cheap covers or what but he says I'd probably prefer the uncovered pickups because they're hotter and sound better. Considering I'm replacing the pickups because my stock ones were too round and bassy, I don't think mellow is what I'm after.
> 
> I have another guitar I have to have work done to, so if I decide I really want covers I'll just order them from Seymour Duncan. It's just right now they're so backed up they aren't taking custom orders so I had to try another route.



If you go for nickel silver material covers the effect should be less than a brass cover. The nickel silver are supposed to be magnetically inert so they should not add or subtract from the pickup vs the brass covers that would have more effect but even the nickel silver would have some effect.
But I even then I think that the fact you have to raise the pole screws on one side and in general the slugs are not as close as they would without the cover adds to the roundness and more mellow sound. But the BW are really aggressive sounding that is why I was thinking it might not be a bad thing that the covers mellow out the sound a bit. 

If you however want to experience their aggression in their full glory and want to go that route then it's better you try them without covers and add them afterwards if you'd like to see the difference and not want something as balls out as the BW.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Edika said:


> If you however want to experience their aggression in their full glory and want to go that route then it's better you try them without covers and add them afterwards if you'd like to see the difference and not want something as balls out as the BW.



Yeah that's the thing. I should try them as they are so I can get used to them and then decide later on. It's the smarter way to do things.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Every time my parents come over they take everything in the house and move it around so it's "organized". 


IT'S ALREADY ORGANIZED AND NOW I DON'T KNOW WHERE EVERYTHING IIIIIIIS

Like it's nice having them visit and we're in the same state so they'll show up maybe 3 times a year but damn, there's always fights and my dad always hassles me about money and everything I should've done instead of playing guitar and it's like dude come on, now????


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Every time my parents come over they take everything in the house and move it around so it's "organized".
> 
> 
> IT'S ALREADY ORGANIZED AND NOW I DON'T KNOW WHERE EVERYTHING IIIIIIIS
> 
> Like it's nice having them visit and we're in the same state so they'll show up maybe 3 times a year but damn, there's always fights and my dad always hassles me about money and everything I should've done instead of playing guitar and it's like dude come on, now????



Luckily mine are dead...so I don't have to worry about such things..but I feel your pain.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Luckily mine are dead...so I don't have to worry about such things..but I feel your pain.



Sorry man, I hope you're doing well in spite though....


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a blanket cert for any manufacturer of food or food adjacent product. Process doesn't matter.
> 
> Does he work in an office? I thought @Kaura worked in a warehouse.
> 
> Warehouses need to follow the same guidelines as the product that they store, so for instance our loading dock and warehouse staff also to need to follow GMP guidelines, even though the product is fully sealed and then further encased in layers of stretch wrap.



Yeah, I still work in a warehouse. And now that you mentioned it, it might have something to do with cross contamination and general industry rules but I think it also might have to do with the fact that people sometimes leave open cans right on top of our computers.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Sorry man, I hope you're doing well in spite though....



Hell I'm better off for it. No need to feel sorry.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Hell I'm better off for it. No need to feel sorry.



I know that feeling man, there's some times where people just need to be out of your life.


----------



## Demiurge

Figured it would belong here by a smidge over the "why are you happy" thread. Hoisting a glass of something fizzy with the wife for the one year anniversary of closing on our house. In our first year, we've pressed into service pretty much every home-repair-related trade. It has been quite a ride.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Wooooo it's all over then?



On a related note, my new tenor (reason I'm selling my 7) has a really loose neck joint and the screw doesn't keep the neck from moving around. I got it at an insane discount and it's gorgeous, but it's one tiny gripe with an amazing professional instrument


----------



## MFB

Had a coupon from Domino's for a free medium two topping, so I tried to give it away on Random Acts of Pizza; well, Domino's being the business that they are, covered their bases so you can't just order a free pizza for delivery and pay the delivery/tip - you still need to meet the $15 minimum, plus the added delivery/tip costs. 

Just wanted to do something nice for someone and unfortunately I felt like I was trying to bait and switch em


----------



## KnightBrolaire

amazon is piecemealing the 2nd season of the boys instead of having the whole season available to watch at once. Really annoying tbh


----------



## MFB

Nah, I'm glad someone is finally stopping the binge culture that streaming has become. Its not healthy and creates unrealistic expectations for things, which is already at a high bar when it comes to arts. The second we're done with a show we immediately want more without taking in what we just watched for roughly 8 hrs at a minimum; it's always on to the next thing to consume, when you should stop and think that someone just spent X months or years in some cases to make this product, and instead of a thanks they get, "well where's the rest?!"


----------



## Kaura

Is Jones soda still available? I remember this American goods store in Helsinki like 10 years ago where I would go to buy all sorts of soft drinks and candy from USA and Jones soda was the best shit I ever tasted. Shame that it never got bigger availability here.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Is Jones soda still available? I remember this American goods store in Helsinki like 10 years ago where I would go to buy all sorts of soft drinks and candy from USA and Jones soda was the best shit I ever tasted. Shame that it never got bigger availability here.


You know I haven't seen a bottle of Jones in years now that you mention it, but you can definitely still get it here. I wanna get some and mix it with malt liquor for some reason.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> You know I haven't seen a bottle of Jones in years now that you mention it, but you can definitely still get it here. I wanna get some and mix it with malt liquor for some reason.



Cool. Funny that now I can get Arizona from my corner store when back in the day I had to go to the local Walmart-tier super market to buy some.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Cool. Funny that now I can get Arizona from my corner store when back in the day I had to go to the local Walmart-tier super market to buy some.


lol that reminds me of my arizona addiction 5 years ago cause i was listening to this all the time.. used to buy that shit for like 50 cents a can at the aldi. fuck im thirsty now.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> lol that reminds me of my arizona addiction 5 years ago cause i was listening to this all the time.. used to buy that shit for like 50 cents a can at the aldi. fuck im thirsty now.




I remember hence why I even bought Arizone in the first place.


----------



## broj15

And finally an update on my situation with my unemployment:

So after receiving word from my old employer that it just wasn't financially feasible for me to come back to work any time soon I started hustling to find a job. Found something pretty quickly and so far it's not bad. Not in love with it, but it pays the bills and I don't dread going in every day so I won't complain. It's a breakfast/lunch only place so while clocking in at 6am isn't my favorite thing I can't be too upset since I'm always off by 3pm. 
BUT, a couple days before I got my first paycheck, guess who FINALLY decided to return my email? None other than the department of labor. They were super apologetic about my situation and explained why it went the way it did, and that after taking all things into consideration they decided to RULE IN MY FAVOR! What does that mean? It means the next day when I checked my bank account I had ALL of my unemployment money (almost 2 months worth of back pay) deposited straight into my account. That includes my regular benefits as well as the $600 federal compensation, as I was filing while that was still in effect. 
Needless to say, that's a huge weight lifted off my shoulders. I have a few utility bills I had been floating for the past couple months that I'll be paying off, but even after doing that I still have a very decent chunk of change left over. Gonna hang onto most of it, but after almost 3 months of living like a vagabond I do plan on treating myself with a set of eminence swamp thangs to go in a Sunn 4x12 that's been sitting unloaded in my basement for nearly 8 months.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> Is Jones soda still available? I remember this American goods store in Helsinki like 10 years ago where I would go to buy all sorts of soft drinks and candy from USA and Jones soda was the best shit I ever tasted. Shame that it never got bigger availability here.



Yeah but even here in the states you gotta look for it. Worth the quest every time though; I absolutely love Jones. I'll pick up like 20 bottles whenever I find a store that's got 'em.



broj15 said:


> [..]the next day when I checked my bank account I had ALL of my unemployment money (almost 2 months worth of back pay) deposited straight into my account. That includes my regular benefits as well as the $600 federal compensation, as I was filing while that was still in effect.



_*Hell*_ yeah, dude! I was worrying for you man, that's great to hear. Awesome to see you didn't get screwed out of the $600 either. 
Really bothered me seeing a guy who was a perfect example of who that act was designed to look after getting hung out to dry while others I know cashed in as an excuse to not work.


----------



## broj15

Ordacleaphobia said:


> _*Hell*_ yeah, dude! I was worrying for you man, that's great to hear. Awesome to see you didn't get screwed out of the $600 either.
> Really bothered me seeing a guy who was a perfect example of who that act was designed to look after getting hung out to dry while others I know cashed in as an excuse to not work.



Thanks for the kind thoughts. It really was a stressful situation, but in reality I've been through worse and I'd say I'm better for it. Learning to live off of very little was an exercise in self control, although I wish it would've been under different circumstances. What happened was my old employer from 2019 preemptively filed a dispute assuming I'd try and collect unemployment (we didn't part ways on the best terms). When I was entered into the system way back in March by my new employer (back when I was still getting PPE money) I apparently hadn't reached the threshold of wages that entitled me to unemployment. However after 2 months of getting paid with PPE (which I still had to pay taxes on like regular income) I DID meet the threshold, however the old ruling/denial of benefits was still on my file and it just never got changed. I've talked to alot of people who were in similar situations and it's seems like half the people got pushed through the system no problem and the other half got caught up and are currently stuck in the appeals process. Right now the rumor is that my state's appeals tribunal is grossly understaffed and that they currently backed up till atleast November. 
Just goes to show what it's like trying to receive government benefits while living in a red state. When they talk about cutting funding to public services like unemployment, Medicaid , food stamps, it's doesn't just come from the funds that are available to those using the programs. It's actually easier and more efficient to shave money off the budget by 86ing a few people's salaries off the books. One of my friends who's also in the same situation has started applying at the department of labor & unemployment security for her 3 required work searches every week .


----------



## LordCashew

broj15 said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts. It really was a stressful situation, but in reality I've been through worse and I'd say I'm better for it. Learning to live off of very little was an exercise in self control, although I wish it would've been under different circumstances. What happened was my old employer from 2019 preemptively filed a dispute assuming I'd try and collect unemployment (we didn't part ways on the best terms). When I was entered into the system way back in March by my new employer (back when I was still getting PPE money) I apparently hadn't reached the threshold of wages that entitled me to unemployment. However after 2 months of getting paid with PPE (which I still had to pay taxes on like regular income) I DID meet the threshold, however the old ruling/denial of benefits was still on my file and it just never got changed. I've talked to alot of people who were in similar situations and it's seems like half the people got pushed through the system no problem and the other half got caught up and are currently stuck in the appeals process. Right now the rumor is that my state's appeals tribunal is grossly understaffed and that they currently backed up till atleast November.
> Just goes to show what it's like trying to receive government benefits while living in a red state. When they talk about cutting funding to public services like unemployment, Medicaid , food stamps, it's doesn't just come from the funds that are available to those using the programs. It's actually easier and more efficient to shave money off the budget by 86ing a few people's salaries off the books. One of my friends who's also in the same situation has started applying at the department of labor & unemployment security for her 3 required work searches every week .



Cut staff as part of a budget cut. 

Point to resulting backlog and inefficiency as evidence that the program is a “waste of taxpayer money” and should be defunded. 

Make more cuts to staff, putting further strain on service. 

Etc.

Seems legit.


----------



## Seabeast2000

My 50w stealth still on backorder. Wah wah.


----------



## BornToLooze

Me and my wife are throwing a Halloween party. We're doing the grown up thing and getting a head start on planning it.

I think it might have restarted my emo phase, because I've been looking at stuff from Hot Topic for my costume thinking...


----------



## lazenbleep

radical people
like far leftists and alt rights


----------



## Adieu

lazenbleep said:


> radical people
> like far leftists and alt rights



America doesn't HAVE leftists, much less far leftists

It has far rights, rights, and centrists.

The fringes of the Democrats aren't leftists, they're special interests like LGBetc. and minority agendas.

Bernie Sanders is living proof of the lack of a far left, since he's center left and America treats him as its number one wacky leftist radical extremist.


----------



## lazenbleep

bernie sanders doesn't look serious tbh


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Cis white male idiots...Then again they have also been third world problems because they have a habit of getting into everyone's business and creating problems


----------



## TedEH

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Cis white male idiots


If it were any other group of people you were generalizing, you'd be called all kinds of less than savoury terms.


----------



## Adieu

I think it works because we're none too sure what the hell a cis-anything is and who exactly it applies to

Hence, nobody triggered


----------



## TedEH

I didn't think it was ambiguous.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Just an easy and socially acceptable target for generalization.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

people that can't keep politics in the politics subsection. Seriously shut the fuck up.


----------



## BlackMastodon

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Cis white male idiots...Then again they have also been third world problems because they have a habit of getting into everyone's business and creating problems


We are the cause of all problems everywhere, unfortunately.


----------



## Kaura

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Cis white male idiots...Then again they have also been third world problems because they have a habit of getting into everyone's business and creating problems



Funnily enough, these days it's the opposite...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Adieu said:


> I think it works because we're none too sure what the hell a cis-anything is and who exactly it applies to
> 
> Hence, nobody triggered





KnightBrolaire said:


> people that can't keep politics in the politics subsection. Seriously shut the fuck up.





Kaura said:


> Funnily enough, these days it's the opposite...




Hit dogs holler


----------



## Steinmetzify

Keep the politics out of the thread, same for personal agendas, thanks.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Here..lemme help explain because apparently it's hurting some of you too much to rationalize.
First world problem thread for minor annoyances and inconveniences...that one is mine. There's nothing political about it..it just is what it is.

The crying of people making it about them is proving the point.

Don't like it? That's your problem. I dunno..maybe make THAT your First World Problem gripe. Or not...not really concerned either way

Don't bother trying to @ me. I'm letting you know now I couldn't care less. Whine to someone else. The conversation is over


----------



## Steinmetzify

Good, back to how we have too many guitars and not enough time to play them...


----------



## dr_game0ver

Well... Someone doesn't remember what happened to the Unpopular opinion thread...


----------



## diagrammatiks

I'm glad as a non white person I can proudly declare that I don't give a flying fuck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

As an also not white person, I still say keep your political bullshit in the politics thread. I'm here for geeking out over gear and metal.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> people that can't keep politics in the politics subsection. Seriously shut the fuck up.



For real. I switched from the Politics subforum to the Off-Topic subforum to escape all of this stuff.


----------



## Steinmetzify

It’s done, dude was respectful and quit posting about it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Y'all still crying about it?

You DO know that if no one had even responded to what I said, it just would have been buried in pages right? Stop whining and contribute.

Speaking of which...current problem? Mixing and mastering. I've gotten my stuff to sound awesome but it's so goddamn nerve wracking, especially because you wonder if the shit actually sounds good...or if it just sounds good to you because it's the current best and you can do better.


----------



## gnoll

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Speaking of which...current problem? Mixing and mastering. I've gotten my stuff to sound awesome but it's so goddamn nerve wracking, especially because you wonder if the shit actually sounds good...or if it just sounds good to you because it's the current best and you can do better.



Sounds like me and writing music. After working on something a while I have no clue if it's actually good or not. I try and ask my band but they're a bit too polite, "yeah sounds good dude". But now my drummer sent over some real drums to the midi shit I sent them and hoooly fuck it sounds insane. I think the best thing is to get some distance to it, like let it rest a bit and come back to it, or hear it from a different angle or in a different light somehow. Maybe compare it to reference stuff.


----------



## bostjan

My Presonus USB96 interface is not getting enough power over USB. Presonus's answer to my tech support question - get an external power supply for it. What's the point of it being specifically the USB model if it can't be powered by USB?


----------



## Steinmetzify

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Y'all still crying about it?
> 
> You DO know that if no one had even responded to what I said, it just would have been buried in pages right? Stop whining and contribute.
> 
> Speaking of which...current problem? Mixing and mastering. I've gotten my stuff to sound awesome but it's so goddamn nerve wracking, especially because you wonder if the shit actually sounds good...or if it just sounds good to you because it's the current best and you can do better.



Buddy just texted me this, because we ALL struggle with it. Seems like a cool concept, and I trust the Slate stuff for a lot of plugins, these might actually work.

Modeling headphones for mixing.

https://www.stevenslateaudio.com/vs...fl4ZVXCQaoMTPtxqDFo1VYK5cbXNVIyshx-HdVdtUGrr0


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Y'all still crying about it?
> 
> You DO know that if no one had even responded to what I said, it just would have been buried in pages right? Stop whining and contribute.



Yeah that's my bad- I didn't see that was from days ago and assumed it was recent because there haven't been any posts since.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> Buddy just texted me this, because we ALL struggle with it. Seems like a cool concept, and I trust the Slate stuff for a lot of plugins, these might actually work.
> 
> Modeling headphones for mixing.
> 
> https://www.stevenslateaudio.com/vs...fl4ZVXCQaoMTPtxqDFo1VYK5cbXNVIyshx-HdVdtUGrr0


sounds like they're kind of riffing on sonarworks' eq software


----------



## TedEH

Entirely unrelated - 

I tried to go into a garage to have something looked at - there's one just a couple of buildings down from me, so I thought it would be convenient.

When you look at the shocks, one of them is cracking apart, and it looks pretty bad to me. Super visible from outside. I literally just had to point and you could see it from the front desk. When I went in, the guy was dismissive of my explanation of what I wanted (which is a bad start), ignored my request and told the mechanic instead to "investigate noises" even though I said nothing about noises. After keeping the car for the whole day, he phones with an estimate for $1k to replace all the bearing because they decided that's the source of the noise. Also all the sway bars are loose! Also there's several things leaking! ....except that those bars were replaced less than a year ago. And there was no noise.

I had to ask again about the shocks and they told me that's not important - it's just a dust cover and doesn't need to be fixed.

I took the car back and I won't let them touch anything. Even if they're entirely right about both the shocks and the bearings, it was such a failure in communication that I have no interest in giving them my business. Time for a second opinion from a garage I trust.


----------



## tedtan

bostjan said:


> My Presonus USB96 interface is not getting enough power over USB. Presonus's answer to my tech support question - get an external power supply for it. What's the point of it being specifically the USB model if it can't be powered by USB?



USB is insufficient for many audio interface power requirements (high gain for certain mics or low volume sources, phantom power, signal to noise ratio issues, etc.). I get that companies provide it as an option for mobility purposes, but I would always use an external power supply when possible.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ordered some flowers to be delivered from a large interweb based service, possibly the biggest, that just does this one thing. Deluxe arrangement. 
False notifications, no evidence of delivery, 5 phone calls overseas for support. 
A surprisingly very loosely run operation in 2020. Got a refund.


----------



## Demiurge

^Yeah, those services can be trash. My in-laws' wedding anniversary is around the same time as ours, so my wife and my mother-in-law each got the other floral arrangements delivered. In each case, the online services subbed-out the delivery to a local florist that they _specifically keep anonymous. _The received arrangements did not resemble at all what was ordered, and it seems like the deliverer just picked-up the cheapest thing at the grocery store and boxed it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> ^Yeah, those services can be trash. My in-laws' wedding anniversary is around the same time as ours, so my wife and my mother-in-law each got the other floral arrangements delivered. In each case, the online services subbed-out the delivery to a local florist that they _specifically keep anonymous. _The received arrangements did not resemble at all what was ordered, and it seems like the deliverer just picked-up the cheapest thing at the grocery store and boxed it.


That was my guess. Some local hack grifting through the day. Anonymous. Wouldn't send photos.


----------



## Edika

I ordered a collection of children books from an online store. First time I use this called world of books. It was supposed to be 10 books in a bus type case. I received one small book from the series. It seems like a small format too. I contacted them via their contact page this morning and I'm waiting for a reply but probably will get one on Monday. Good thing I paid with PayPal and depending on the answer I'll file a dispute. It wasn't too much money but too much for a single tiny book.


----------



## BigViolin

I ordered picks and they were shipped via DHL.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I wanna do a kickass costume for Halloween for once since we can't go out this year but all of my ideas mean I gotta grow my hair longer. It's long now but there's no way to get it long enough in time and I don't want to wear a wig so idkkkkk


----------



## Steinmetzify

BigViolin said:


> I ordered picks and they were shipped via DHL.



This is such ass. I hate it when companies do this. It’s a less than 1lb package, chuck it in the mailbox for fuck’s sake.


----------



## Seabeast2000

pretty sure Big Parcel ships all my conspicuous big box gear during days my wife is home on purpose.


----------



## 777timesgod

I am trying to travel (my favourite thing in the world) but Corona is acting up. Not sure if I should try Lithuania. Anyone been to Vilnius?


----------



## BigViolin

steinmetzify said:


> This is such ass. I hate it when companies do this. It’s a less than 1lb package, chuck it in the mailbox for fuck’s sake.



The picks showed up in a pedal sized box while another order for guitar hardware shipped USPS in a padded envelope at half the price with half the shipping time. 

Proper emoji ^


----------



## gnoll

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I wanna do a kickass costume for Halloween for once since we can't go out this year but all of my ideas mean I gotta grow my hair longer. It's long now but there's no way to get it long enough in time and I don't want to wear a wig so idkkkkk



This seems counter intuitive to me. Wouldn't a costume make more sense if you were going out? If you're at home how is anyone gonna see it?

Btw there's lots of costume ideas that don't require long hair.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I finally have all the gear I’ve wanted for years to record an album, taught myself how to engineer/produce it and wrote 95% of the material already, however, my job (which provides the money to allow such purchases) has me so tired and just stretched to my breaking point on a daily basis that I do not have the mental capacity or drive to do anything. 

I wake up in the morning with enthusiasm, but by 4pm I’m ready to hit the couch and fill my head full of bullshit TV shows.


----------



## Demiurge

^I hear that. It does vary, though, between literally not having the time to not having the wherewithal.


----------



## Edika

777timesgod said:


> I am trying to travel (my favourite thing in the world) but Corona is acting up. Not sure if I should try Lithuania. Anyone been to Vilnius?



I've been to Vilnius but it's been a decade back. Nice city and there are several things to do. It has a more classic element and a modern element to it. It was relatively cheap back then, not sure now. I'd say if you're taking a taxi, get one from the big companies and avoid any freelance one. Ask your hotel to recommend one and get a card to call them. They're relatively good with English so you'll be able to communicate. Not sure what will be open.
It is a very green city and country, if you want to go aight seeing, but it's also really really flat.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

gnoll said:


> This seems counter intuitive to me. Wouldn't a costume make more sense if you were going out? If you're at home how is anyone gonna see it?
> 
> Btw there's lots of costume ideas that don't require long hair.



Pictures and just for the fun of it, gotta have something to look forward to. It's my favorite holiday so I like to do something.


----------



## gnoll

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Pictures and just for the fun of it, gotta have something to look forward to. It's my favorite holiday so I like to do something.



Makes sense! Halloween rocks for sure, my favorite holiday as well. Fun costumes, parties (unless virus apocalypse), horror movies, celebrating everything spooky, can't be beaten!


----------



## Kaura

Called the "acute number" for my local healthcare. Waited 30 minutes until I gave up since no one picked up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Trying to decide if I should do a swirl paintjob on my charvel star refin, or do a slime variant of evh's frankie pattern


----------



## Steinmetzify

The slime variant would be sick


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> Trying to decide if I should do a swirl paintjob on my charvel star refin, or do a slime variant of evh's frankie pattern



Both really valid options but the slime variant would be more appropriate now. And really cool. Extremely cool!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Every single used Warwick I find near me has passive pickups.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Seybsnilksz said:


> Every single used Warwick I find near me has passive pickups.


How is that a bad thing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dr_game0ver said:


> How is that a bad thing?



This.

MEC is junk. There's a reason only Framus/Warwick and sketch builders from Soviet Block countries use them.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

dr_game0ver said:


> How is that a bad thing?


Because I want active pickups.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Since most of them have JB or MM size PUs, just swap them. I know it's some $ but German made Warwick are so worth it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Quit my job Saturday, couldn’t take the incompetence anymore. 

Decided to go back to school, get things in order and my old boss calls me and asks if I want to go back to MI for a month for like $8k. 

I really don’t want to but I really want that $, so...


----------



## thebeesknees22

It's just a month. $8k. ...take the money lol. that'll go a long way towards living expenses while you're in school.


----------



## Kaura

Donated to some online streamer in April. Today, finally my eye catched a weird payment on my bank transaction history and realised that instead of a one-time donate, I unknowingly started this monthly payment thing. 30 euros down the drain. I feel like Homer Simpsons giving his credit card number to a dancing moose...


----------



## BornToLooze

The shop I work at is getting sold. After we closed the Bobs came in so everybody could have a job interview for the job we already have. I was supposed to be getting a raise, but apparently, I'm so damn good at my job, not only can they not afford to give me a raise, but they didn't say anything about the fact I was drinking a beer during my job interview. 

When was the last time that happened? Back in the Mad Men days?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

My custom is finally under construction and I got my first couple of progress pics!
Now the next few months are going to feel longer than the last year and a half, lol.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I woke up 3 times last night to piss. I'm annoyed when I have to wake up once to do it but 3 fucking times going up an down a flight of stairs. Bleh, one day I'll have an en suite.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BlackMastodon said:


> I woke up 3 times last night to piss. I'm annoyed when I have to wake up once to do it but 3 fucking times going up an down a flight of stairs. Bleh, one day I'll have an en suite.


DIABEETUS


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I was laying in bed with my lovely wife this morning as the sunlight was subtly filtering in and as I looked at her, I swear she looked a bit like Frank Zappa. Now I'm not sure if I'm bisexual or if I just need to replace the bedroom curtains.


----------



## Seabeast2000

High Plains Drifter said:


> I was laying in bed with my lovely wife this morning as the sunlight was subtly filtering in and as I looked at her, I swear she looked a bit like Frank Zappa. Now I'm not sure if I'm bisexual or if I just need to replace the bedroom curtains.


Also diabeetus.


----------



## Leviathus

My favorite 3mm allen key has been missing for like a week now.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I really wanna get my Dean fixed but I had other shit to buy..life isn't fair


----------



## p0ke

The latest version of VirtualBox crashes every time a VM is starting, apparently because of some missing permission crap, and the only solution seems to be to run it as root. And I just don't want to.

EDIT: Ha! I disabled audio in the VM and now it works without root. Still, what a hassle...


----------



## TedEH

I've been ignoring the update nag screen in VirtualBox lately, and now I'm glad I did.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Today I oversalted my spaghetti for the first time.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> I've been ignoring the update nag screen in VirtualBox lately, and now I'm glad I did.



Yeah, apparently the problem started after version 6.1, so I'd recommend staying below that for now.


----------



## Edika

We wanted to buy a house as we kind of decided to stay here for a few more years. Made an offer for a house on mid July and a process that takes 8-12 weeks is at week 15 with no completion date in sight. We initially spoke with the vendors solicitor for the coming Friday two weeks ago and was told it was doable. Now they're just avoiding our solicitors calls. So I asked our solicitor to give them until Friday for a completion date otherwise we're walking. Contracts have not been signed from their part so deal is not concluded.

Seems like we need to go through the process again and thank you unprofessional sack of shit for wasting 15 weeks of my time. I honestly don't know how some people are still in business.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Edika said:


> We wanted to buy a house as we kind of decided to stay here for a few more years. Made an offer for a house on mid July and a process that takes 8-12 weeks is at week 15 with no completion date in sight. We initially spoke with the vendors solicitor for the coming Friday two weeks ago and was told it was doable. Now they're just avoiding our solicitors calls. So I asked our solicitor to give them until Friday for a completion date otherwise we're walking. Contracts have not been signed from their part so deal is not concluded.
> 
> Seems like we need to go through the process again and thank you unprofessional sack of shit for wasting 15 weeks of my time. I honestly don't know how some people are still in business.



Not sure what a vendor is in the UK real-estate game ( seller?) but I recognize a solicitor as a lawyer. I would guess that it's the equivalent of a US real-estate agent. And at least here in the US, a real-estate agent is a fucking crook through and through. They care little to nothing about integrity and will push through the contract/ closing no matter what... hiding anything that they can from the buyer in order to close and get their commission. I dunno... 15 weeks is a hell of a long time to be waiting on any individual or company when intending to buy a home. Hope that y'all are able to move forward with this matter and get into a new home that you really like.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Edika said:


> We wanted to buy a house as we kind of decided to stay here for a few more years. Made an offer for a house on mid July and a process that takes 8-12 weeks is at week 15 with no completion date in sight. We initially spoke with the vendors solicitor for the coming Friday two weeks ago and was told it was doable. Now they're just avoiding our solicitors calls. So I asked our solicitor to give them until Friday for a completion date otherwise we're walking. Contracts have not been signed from their part so deal is not concluded.
> 
> Seems like we need to go through the process again and thank you unprofessional sack of shit for wasting 15 weeks of my time. I honestly don't know how some people are still in business.



When my wife and I bought the house we live in, we were about 3 months into the proceedings before it all went through. The vendor (it was the developer as it was a new build) kept threatening us that they were going to walk away from the deal if we didn’t complete within X number of days, all the while our solicitor was waiting for paperwork from their side. Not so much as an apology.

They are only in business because that’s how the whole business works, delays when they need delays and rushes when they need rushes.


----------



## Edika

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not sure what a vendor is in the UK real-estate game ( seller?) but I recognize a solicitor as a lawyer. I would guess that it's the equivalent of a US real-estate agent. And at least here in the US, a real-estate agent is a fucking crook through and through. They care little to nothing about integrity and will push through the contract/ closing no matter what... hiding anything that they can from the buyer in order to close and get their commission. I dunno... 15 weeks is a hell of a long time to be waiting on any individual or company when intending to buy a home. Hope that y'all are able to move forward with this matter and get into a new home that you really like.



The solicitor is the lawyer. It's a bit of a different system in general as the solicitor does all the legal work but if you have to go to court your solicitor hands the case to a barrister which are the only people that can argue cases in court. 
In any case the real estate agency advertises a house, a solicitor-lawyer handles the paperwork and gets property certificates and sees everything is in order (no hidden surprises in terms of disputes, past debts and establish ownership of the house) and the bank that is giving a mortgage requires a surveyor (something like a building inspector) to check the house and see if it is worth the price the vendor is asking. If you pay a bit extra they check for structural issues and damage and also there is a clause that any issues appear that they missed they're liable to cover the repairs up to a certain amount (quite a bit actually).
They also have a system here like chain sales, meaning the owner of the house we're buying is also buying a house and it will be funded by the money we give him. So at the same day, completion day, they'll get the money from us and pay for their new house. They get the keys for their new house and we get the keys of their house. Something like hermit crabs. Problem is they're still living in the house and will probably move out the same day they get the keys. It's a new thing for me as it doesn't work like this in my country of origin. The house we're buying has a lot of positives so I don't want to really start fresh. It's closer to the city and amenities, just next to our kids school and it has decent space with the possibility of having another room. It has had work done to it and the price and mortgage payment is something we can easily afford for not too many years in repayment.

We had some answers at least today as the delay is coming from the land registry agency. They have ordered the property certificates 6 weeks ago and still haven't got them. They just could have given us the reason for the delay so we knew what was going on. In any way I'll speak with the solicitor tomorrow and see what we can do.

@_MonSTeR_ as they signed the contract from the vendor side (they have to provide a completion date to do that) we can walk away whenever we want. We'll loose the £395 we paid for the full survey and whatever the solicitor fee will be for the work she's done already. I'm just annoyed because for another month I'll have to pay rent instead of my mortgage and I haven't put much oil for heating as we would be moving soon. I need to organize the move take time off and all that crap and it's stressing me (unnecessarily) a lot.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Just got a second BC Rich for my modern metal needs and honestly the stock pickups sound monstrous. Insanely low price, got a free setup, roadrunner case, shipped in 2 days, but it's the same color as my current one and same shape ofc. It feels and sounds a lot different, but I really wanted purple or black. 

I was browsing music go round to see if I could find a real distortion set for it cheap and what do they have but exactly what I wanted in black. Granted, older model so different inlay, rosewood board, Rockfield pickups, no back plate or case for a lot higher price and no guaranteed shipping but it's like 



why


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

And to add to an already annoying day, my studio teacher's internet is out and we aren't allowed to meet in person for lessons as per the school for 1 vocal professor not following the rules so I have no sax lesson this week with a performance in 2. 

Fuck


----------



## sirbuh

put my phone down for 5 mins and missed fedex...come on


----------



## Jeries

steinmetzify said:


> Fairly productive day, get a text from a bud that the beer I like is back in stock.....it's beer 30, so I go down to grab.
> 
> Get to the parking lot, and for some undetermined reason P took my car, took the keys to hers, and the only thing left to drive is the fuckin Tahoe.
> 
> No 3.0L turbo driving for me...took forever and a day to get to the liquor store and back.
> 
> What keeps you down on a day to day?



I actually was down and bored so lurking turned into registering, partially after reading your OP

You dont like driving a Tahoe?! I mean I also love my [2L] Turbo coupe, but when I am in the Tahoe, I feel very relaxed behind the wheel. I think its one of the best vehicles out there....

I dont mean to derail, but how does a Tahoe compare to a Hummer (h2)? Do they feel similar spacing in the cabin? 
Are there any other cars besides the Tahoe/Suburban and Hummer, that are like a pickup truck with cabin housing? 

I actually thought your OP wasn’t too bad at all, you were ON your way to getting stoned- you’re already on your way to feeling good, grab another beer!

Hope your day is better by now lol


----------



## Xaios

Got over a foot of snow, so I have to work from home today. Oh no!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm having more fun with a 2$ kazoo than any of my guitars right now


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Yet another mockingbird in my favorite color, this time hardtail, which I wanted, with a case. Double the price of what I paid for mine. I might just sell mine.


----------



## Kaura

Passed some guy on the street who was clearly smoking weed. Should've asked if he could've hooked me up with some but I wasn't quick-minded enough.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> Passed some guy on the street who was clearly smoking weed. Should've asked if he could've hooked me up with some but I wasn't quick-minded enough.


I always forget that it isn't legal in most countries or maybe even not a common occurrence. Everywhere I've been in Canada (even before it became legal) people smoke outside all the time and no one bat's an eye, especially in Vancouver.


----------



## Kaura

BlackMastodon said:


> I always forget that it isn't legal in most countries or maybe even not a common occurrence. Everywhere I've been in Canada (even before it became legal) people smoke outside all the time and no one bat's an eye, especially in Vancouver.



When I used to frequently visit bars people were smoking outside them all the time, even got a toke every now and then, lol. Still, it sucks that it's illegal here.


----------



## possumkiller

Will Americans still be allowed to post in here after the election?


----------



## BlackMastodon

possumkiller said:


> Will Americans still be allowed to post in here after the election?


Got-... Got 'em?


----------



## Kaura

I swear I'll NEVER again clean my ears with q-tips. Did that yesterday, woke up today and I've basicly lost all my hearing in my right ear. Playing guitar with headphones literally sounds like if the sound was completely panned to left. Going to a drug store tomorrow to get some wax-removal spray. Hopefully that works because getting a doctor's appointment this year is completely hopeless, especially for such a "minor" problem.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> I swear I'll NEVER again clean my ears with q-tips. Did that yesterday, woke up today and I've basicly lost all my hearing in my right ear. Playing guitar with headphones literally sounds like if the sound was completely panned to left. Going to a drug store tomorrow to get some wax-removal spray. Hopefully that works because getting a doctor's appointment this year is completely hopeless, especially for such a "minor" problem.


they usually say on them DO NOT INSERT INTO EAR* at least they do here in the USA*.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> they usually say on them DO NOT INSERT INTO EAR* at least they do here in the USA*.



They sure do but it's a bad habit that's been going on for as long as I can literally remember. Gonna quit it now, though.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> they usually say on them DO NOT INSERT INTO EAR* at least they do here in the USA*.


A wise man once said that Q tips are probably the most widely used product that everyone uses wrong. 

I'm guilty of it too but I've been trying to only clean the outside of my ear canals with them when I need to.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My phone lighting up with notifications, only to discover some "straight" dude sending me a million messages and nudes. Gotta love these straight cis white men...and I use the word men lightly. I find his page only to discover of course it's full of hillbilly confederate, back the blue, trump 4 prez nonsense.

It also showed he has a wife and a mother....guess who got all his messages and pics?


----------



## Nicki

Kaura said:


> I swear I'll NEVER again clean my ears with q-tips. Did that yesterday, woke up today and I've basicly lost all my hearing in my right ear. Playing guitar with headphones literally sounds like if the sound was completely panned to left. Going to a drug store tomorrow to get some wax-removal spray. Hopefully that works because getting a doctor's appointment this year is completely hopeless, especially for such a "minor" problem.


Get an ear flushing kit. It comes with a bottle of mineral oil and a little rubber bulb that you put water into. The idea is that the oil will soften up the wax and the bulb is to flush it out. I've had mine for a long time and I use it when my ears are particularly waxy. I've never had to use the mineral oil as a few blasts of warm water usually cleaned out the ear canals well enough.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Nicki said:


> Get an ear flushing kit. It comes with a bottle of mineral oil and a little rubber bulb that you put water into. The idea is that the oil will soften up the wax and the bulb is to flush it out. I've had mine for a long time and I use it when my ears are particularly waxy. I've never had to use the mineral oil as a few blasts of warm water usually cleaned out the ear canals well enough.


carbamide peroxide works better than straight mineral oil imo. It actually softens the wax. The rubber bulbs also aren't as good as a 10 ml syringe (or bigger) for irrigation ime. 
I have to do it every couple of months on my right ear.


----------



## Kaura

Nicki said:


> Get an ear flushing kit. It comes with a bottle of mineral oil and a little rubber bulb that you put water into. The idea is that the oil will soften up the wax and the bulb is to flush it out. I've had mine for a long time and I use it when my ears are particularly waxy. I've never had to use the mineral oil as a few blasts of warm water usually cleaned out the ear canals well enough.



Just bought the ear-wax removal oil. Might get one of those down the road. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

But Q tips feel soooooo good


----------



## MFB

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> But Q tips feel soooooo good



I think they're only talking about for ear use though


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MFB said:


> I think they're only talking about for ear use though


......oh........


----------



## BornToLooze

So my daughter has a sore throat, and when she went to the doctor, obviously they tested her for covid too. My wife was telling me about how she hated it and it hurt, so I was like, oh yeah, that goes up the same hole you use for the human blockhead thing, that feels really weird. She just kinda stared at me, you know, when you hammer a nail into your head. She kept staring at me and then asked why I'm so goddamned weird.


Also speaking of Qtips, the other day, as soon as I got done painting my nails, I had a horrible itch in my ear that I couldn't scratch, because wet nail polish...


DrakkarTyrannis said:


> But Q tips feel soooooo good


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BornToLooze said:


> So my daughter has a sore throat, and when she went to the doctor, obviously they tested her for covid too. My wife was telling me about how she hated it and it hurt, so I was like, oh yeah, that goes up the same hole you use for the human blockhead thing, that feels really weird. She just kinda stared at me, you know, when you hammer a nail into your head. She kept staring at me and then asked why I'm so goddamned weird.
> 
> 
> Also speaking of Qtips, the other day, as soon as I got done painting my nails, I had a horrible itch in my ear that I couldn't scratch, because wet nail polish...



I've always wondered how they do that. I've hammered metal skewers through my cheeks, but a nail in the nose is rather interesting


----------



## BornToLooze

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I've always wondered how they do that. I've hammered metal skewers through my cheeks, but a nail in the nose is rather interesting











I haven't been brave enough to try it with a nail, but you can take a Qtip and kinda feel the flap that covers that cavity and wiggle the Qtip a little bit and push it past it. As far as the "hammering" the nail in, personally, I would hold the nail while I was "hammering" on it, and then slide it in some more with my fingers.

The furthest I've taken it, was I stuck a Qtip in there until the end was barely sticking out of my nose, and then I ran into the living room screaming bloody murder about how I had a booger stuck in my nose, and tried to get it out with a Qtip and it got stuck in my head. And that's how you traumatize your wife enough that she's surprised that you know how the covid test is done.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BornToLooze said:


> I haven't been brave enough to try it with a nail, but you can take a Qtip and kinda feel the flap that covers that cavity and wiggle the Qtip a little bit and push it past it. As far as the "hammering" the nail in, personally, I would hold the nail while I was "hammering" on it, and then slide it in some more with my fingers.
> 
> The furthest I've taken it, was I stuck a Qtip in there until the end was barely sticking out of my nose, and then I ran into the living room screaming bloody murder about how I had a booger stuck in my nose, and tried to get it out with a Qtip and it got stuck in my head. And that's how you traumatize your wife enough that she's surprised that you know how the covid test is done.




I like you. You know how to have a good time


----------



## BornToLooze

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I like you. You know how to have a good time



I do my best. I mostly fit the cis white dude thing, other than painting my nails and having nicer hair and being able to rock make up better than my wife. 

EDIT: Fuck metal skewers through your cheek. I have a couple tattoos, but I've been talking myself out of piercing my ears since I was a teenager.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Never exploited Defense Attorney line of hair style products. Smh.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BornToLooze said:


> I do my best. I mostly fit the cis white dude thing, other than painting my nails and having nicer hair and being able to rock make up better than my wife.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck metal skewers through your cheek. I have a couple tattoos, but I've been talking myself out of piercing my ears since I was a teenager.



I pierced my own ears, 3 times, lol. My first one I did in the mirror by the timeclock at my job while I was on break. My boss was very concerned. It's surprising the things that don't actually hurt when you just do them. I used to have crowds of people staple money into my skin. It's a good trick when you wanna make a couple hundred. If they tip 20s I let them do my face. For 50 they can do my forehead. It definitely pays


----------



## Kaura

Jesus, wish I never would have brought up the topic of q-tips...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Working out of town, bouncing between MI and OH, making a shit ton of money and they’ve asked me to come back after Thanksgiving to finish out the year. 

It’s easy work, but I didn’t realize how much I’d miss my family, OR how bored I’d be without guitar/video games. 

I’m down to the Kindle app on my phone, and I read really fast; I’m like $300 into books atm lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

steinmetzify said:


> Working out of town, bouncing between MI and OH, making a shit ton of money and they’ve asked me to come back after Thanksgiving to finish out the year.
> 
> It’s easy work, but I didn’t realize how much I’d miss my family, OR how bored I’d be without guitar/video games.
> 
> I’m down to the Kindle app on my phone, and I read really fast; I’m like $300 into books atm lol


Geez..thank god you're a guy or else you'd have nothing to play with


----------



## TedEH

Oof. Maybe a Switch and a copy of Skyrim would go a long way. 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Geez..thank god you're a guy or else you'd have nothing to play with


My first thought was: not _everything_ in the world is about dicks.
My second thought was: You don't technically know stein is a guy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

TedEH said:


> My first thought was: not _everything_ in the world is about dicks.
> My second thought was: You don't technically know stein is a guy.



The things that matter ARE about dicks. As women are the smarter gender I'd like to think they'd stay as far away from here as possible


----------



## Steinmetzify

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Geez..thank god you're a guy or else you'd have nothing to play with



Yeah that thing is chafed beyond belief, that’s why I’m buying books lol


----------



## p0ke

I made pizza bianco for the first ever and it turned out really good. So now you're wondering how this is a problem, well... I ate it all and now I want more


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

p0ke said:


> I made pizza bianco for the first ever and it turned out really good. So now you're wondering how this is a problem, well... I ate it all and now I want more


People don't think it be like it is but it do.


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> Jesus, wish I never would have brought up the topic of q-tips...



Other versions of cleaning out my ears like peroxide triggers my might be on the spectrum autism, I'm all for packing the earwax in there to delay the inevitable.


----------



## p0ke

Wife had a dentist's appointment this morning, and she gets really goddamned anxious about those so she has to take medication to avoid getting a panic attack in there. Thanks to the medication I had to drive her there, and at the same time I had my daily checkup at work... So to save petrol and time, I decided to sit in the car in the parking lot and have the Teams-meeting there  Now, 3 hours later I'm basically still freezing my ass off.


----------



## Kaura

Went to a private clinic because I still couldn't hear anything with my right ear. Had to pay 50 euros to get the ears washed and my right ear still feels stuck. Should've just waited for a work day and made the company pay for it.


----------



## Nicki

We painted the spare bedroom which I'm currently using as an office to work from home. This room will eventually become a nursery which is what we were planning for when we bought the paint. It's an ugly neon green that is not suitable for either purpose and I hate it. Now I have to go buy more paint and paint this room a second time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my post amount/like amount were both over 15k and now they're not. GIVE ME BACK MY IMAGINARY INTERNET CLOUT ALEX


----------



## TedEH

They're still above 15k. Did I miss something?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> They're still above 15k. Did I miss something?


My prayers to overlord Alex were clearly answered, duh.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Had to redo some vocals on my W.A.S.P cover. I've never sang so hard in all my life, legit.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Working out of town, been gone a month. 

Was supposed to go home tomorrow for a week for some rest and Thanksgiving, but because of Covid, there’s a chance I might have to quarantine for two weeks not earning $ when I return. 

Talked to my wife about it, makes no sense to either of us, so now I’m just staying here until Christmas Eve. Making $, but it sort of blows...


----------



## Seabeast2000

I honestly always wondered why I sucked at the silicone application. Really, it seems I was doing it all wrong forever. 

/www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DI4hfHM_Hg


----------



## Brutal08

Bought a car and winter tires for the car and my truck. The next week I got a call that my Dingwall I was expecting for april 2021 is ready to ship and waiting for the last payment to ship...


----------



## Merrekof

Brutal08 said:


> Bought a car and winter tires for the car and my truck. The next week I got a call that my Dingwall I was expecting for april 2021 is ready to ship and waiting for the last payment to ship...


Priorities man.. sell the winter tires for this season. Who needs 'm anyway with global warming and all.. 

What Dingwall did you order?


----------



## Brutal08

Merrekof said:


> Priorities man.. sell the winter tires for this season. Who needs 'm anyway with global warming and all..
> 
> What Dingwall did you order?



I guess northern quebec has not been noticed about global warming!

I ordered a combustion ng3 6 string in ferrari green


----------



## Metropolis

Buying clothes online is too much of a gamble with sizing sometimes, hope that winter parka I just ordered is fitting properly. With jackets I usually fall somewhere between small and medium, so I ordered medium this time because my body measurements were more close to that size. Finding something that is waterproof to some degree and warm enough is also hard, because it rains water like hell in here from november to december, or if it gets cold enough then snow. Good thing is that I got 40% off from the original price of 300€.


----------



## Merrekof

Brutal08 said:


> I guess northern quebec has not been noticed about global warming!
> 
> I ordered a combustion ng3 6 string in ferrari green


Oh okay, and here in Belgium we had the warmest october on record and the november temperature is higher than normal as well.

Niiiiice, I own a Comb 5. Best bass I ever played.


----------



## Brutal08

Merrekof said:


> Oh okay, and here in Belgium we had the warmest october on record and the november temperature is higher than normal as well.
> 
> Niiiiice, I own a Comb 5. Best bass I ever played.



Cant wait to compare with my warwicks!

Im doing overtime like a madman right now! Im somekind of a workaholic so its not a big hassle... Except my boss already had a meeting with me he though i had a drug problem... ...im just alergic to credit and like to pay my stuff cash!


----------



## Merrekof

Brutal08 said:


> Cant wait to compare with my warwicks!
> 
> Im doing overtime like a madman right now! Im somekind of a workaholic so its not a big hassle... Except my boss already had a meeting with me he though i had a drug problem... ...im just alergic to credit and like to pay my stuff cash!


Never played a Warwick. I found the multiscale to be the biggest difference in feel. It took me 5 mins to get used to and I haven't looked back since.

I know how you feel, I ordered my bass after I got the funds together.


----------



## BornToLooze

I got my lip pierced last night.

I've wanted to do it since I was like 14-15, and actually tried to do it with a safety pin before (I got it about halfway through my lip when I realized I didn't want it pierced that bad). Then after I was old enough to actually get it pierced, I was too worried about trying to be a normie, and then not doing it out of respect for my boss that didn't like that kind of stuff. Well, the place I worked for got bought out, and piercings are verboten, but due to doing the fact that I'm only working hard enough to not get fired until I find a new job, and having to wear a mask now because of covid, I figured it was time to YOLO.

I got it fairly close to my lip so if I need to I can put a less noticeable piece of jewelry in after it's healed as needed, but, Jesus Christ, it's high enough that every time I try to eat something the back of the stud they put in it catches on my tooth and it feels like I'm trying to rip it through my lip.

But I've spent 15 years going back and forth on getting my lip pierced, and now that I did it my wife and I are arguing over whether I should do spider bites or snake bites. I'm thinking a spider bite with a ring that goes through both of them, but she's saying snake bites.

Also, the song on the radio after we got done (she got her labret pierced)...I hurt myself today To see if I still feel I focus on the pain The only thing that's real The needle tears a hole The old familiar sting.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BornToLooze said:


> I got my lip pierced last night.
> 
> I've wanted to do it since I was like 14-15, and actually tried to do it with a safety pin before (I got it about halfway through my lip when I realized I didn't want it pierced that bad). Then after I was old enough to actually get it pierced, I was too worried about trying to be a normie, and then not doing it out of respect for my boss that didn't like that kind of stuff. Well, the place I worked for got bought out, and piercings are verboten, but due to doing the fact that I'm only working hard enough to not get fired until I find a new job, and having to wear a mask now because of covid, I figured it was time to YOLO.
> 
> I got it fairly close to my lip so if I need to I can put a less noticeable piece of jewelry in after it's healed as needed, but, Jesus Christ, it's high enough that every time I try to eat something the back of the stud they put in it catches on my tooth and it feels like I'm trying to rip it through my lip.
> 
> But I've spent 15 years going back and forth on getting my lip pierced, and now that I did it my wife and I are arguing over whether I should do spider bites or snake bites. I'm thinking a spider bite with a ring that goes through both of them, but she's saying snake bites.
> 
> Also, the song on the radio after we got done (she got her labret pierced)...I hurt myself today To see if I still feel I focus on the pain The only thing that's real The needle tears a hole The old familiar sting.


----------



## Kaura

I was craving for some blood pancakes but of course my communist corner shop was out of stock.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> I was craving for some blood pancakes but of course my communist corner shop was out of stock.


Blood kakku?

You win the most metal post of the day in my book.


----------



## Kaura

Seabeast2000 said:


> Blood kakku?
> 
> You win the most metal post of the day in my book.



*Blood lettu (or verilettu). But thanks.


----------



## Edika

I got a call from my solicitor on Thursday evening to give us a proposed date of 4th of December of completion for purchasing our house. We of course agreed and I called this morning to verify that yes everything is on track and that we would have the house on the 4th so I can arrange for time off for the move, contact my landlord and see about all kinds of things to arrange, only to have a reply that they were sending the contract today and that because the vendor solicitor is slow and there's a big chain we might have actual confirmation by the end of the week. For a date they proposed. Fuck me people need a wake up call in these parts on how to actually do business.


----------



## BornToLooze

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Sober version of that...I got my lip pierced and the stud they put in it catches on my teeth when I'm eating. And we just thought it was funny that Hurt by Johnny Cash was on the radio after we had both just got a piercing.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Finding a band shirt that isn’t horrifically uncomfortable is like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

youngthrasher9 said:


> Finding a band shirt that isn’t horrifically uncomfortable is like finding a needle in a haystack.



Tiddies?


----------



## youngthrasher9

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Tiddies?


Ha!


----------



## Seabeast2000

youngthrasher9 said:


> Finding a band shirt that isn’t horrifically uncomfortable is like finding a needle in a haystack.


I like a good 5 mil of paint to sweat through.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adjustable dumbbell upgrade quest continues. Ordered an expansion kit before the base set available which should hopefully be this week. Gotta snatch these up right off the production line these days.
Also I can't do the mask while working out per revised statutes. So home workouts will continue unabated.


----------



## MFB

I have too many god damn electric razors. 

Before, I just had my single head trimmer and that was it, baby faced and clean shaven meant no need for an electric trimmer. Then I grew my beard, and that meant that I needed a beard trimmer, and because this is 2020, they also make a trimmer so a man can shave his own back - so there's two more. Now, after changing up my beard, and the barber used a different beard trimmer than my current one, I picked up a Braun Series 3 as well for day to day use instead of a manual razor. 

I legit have a bathroom box for just my electric razors, how did this even happen?


----------



## Merrekof

MFB said:


> I have too many god damn electric razors.
> 
> Before, I just had my single head trimmer and that was it, baby faced and clean shaven meant no need for an electric trimmer. Then I grew my beard, and that meant that I needed a beard trimmer, and because this is 2020, they also make a trimmer so a man can shave his own back - so there's two more. Now, after changing up my beard, and the barber used a different beard trimmer than my current one, I picked up a Braun Series 3 as well for day to day use instead of a manual razor.
> 
> I legit have a bathroom box for just my electric razors, how did this even happen?


It could get worse, you know. They have these special trimmers for nose hairs too..


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> I have too many god damn electric razors.
> 
> Before, I just had my single head trimmer and that was it, baby faced and clean shaven meant no need for an electric trimmer. Then I grew my beard, and that meant that I needed a beard trimmer, and because this is 2020, they also make a trimmer so a man can shave his own back - so there's two more. Now, after changing up my beard, and the barber used a different beard trimmer than my current one, I picked up a Braun Series 3 as well for day to day use instead of a manual razor.
> 
> I legit have a bathroom box for just my electric razors, how did this even happen?


I picked up a new one online last year and it works great, much better than my old one... But it doesn't do a 0 setting. The lowest it goes is a mm or so, so it doesn't work very well to trim my neck and line up the cheeks of my beard, so I still have to use my old one for cleaning up my beard. Would be great to just have one that can do everything but here we are.


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> I picked up a new one online last year and it works great, much better than my old one... But it doesn't do a 0 setting. The lowest it goes is a mm or so, so it doesn't work very well to trim my neck and line up the cheeks of my beard, so I still have to use my old one for cleaning up my beard. Would be great to just have one that can do everything but here we are.



I have a set of clippers that I use for cutting my son's hair, and the sides of my wife's. But before I went back to being clean shaven I always used a comb and scissors for trimming up my beard/mustache. 

As far as cleaning up the edge on stuff, safety razor with a Feather blade.







Even my wife agrees. She used it one time when she was out of razors, and she hasn't bought a razor since.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> I picked up a new one online last year and it works great, much better than my old one... But it doesn't do a 0 setting. The lowest it goes is a mm or so, so it doesn't work very well to trim my neck and line up the cheeks of my beard, so I still have to use my old one for cleaning up my beard. Would be great to just have one that can do everything but here we are.



I consider zero just the trimmer with no attachment, no clue if that's considered a "true" zero or not, but in my head it is. For a while the branch circuit that the common bathrooms in my building are on was borked, so I switched over to shaving my head with the beard trimmer, and that little fucker gets infinitely closer than my Remington head trimmer does; to the point where I've made it my go to head trimmer, even if it is half the width. I'll probably ditch the Remington as I got it for cheap and it'd be easier to just get a more durable, professional quality grade one that cuts as well as the one I just had done at the shop even if it cost me a bit up front.

Or maybe it'll just become my dedicated ass de-tangler, who knows what the future holds!


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> I consider zero just the trimmer with no attachment, no clue if that's considered a "true" zero or not, but in my head it is.


One would think, but no attachment on my newer one doesn't grt as close as my older one. I also don't use razers because I get a fuckton of bumps on my neck every time I use one so I just stick to using a trimmer. Somehow it's less rough on my skin.


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> dedicated ass de-tangler



May I suggest that this would be a much more memorable thing to have under your username than “banned.”


----------



## MFB

LordIronSpatula said:


> May I suggest that this would be a much more memorable thing to have under your username than “banned.”



With the shit posts I feel like I've been slingin' as of late, I'm just saving the mods some trouble if it happens


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I've been mixing the fuck out of this cover song...over...and over...and over...and vocal take after vocal take after vocal take.

Vocals are finally done but the mix is a bitch and my ADHD is making it hard to keep track of all the small details.

Oh..and it's supposed to be a collab with someone and I'm STILL waiting on their guitar solo. I hate working with people. This is why I make everything by myself.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I hate working with people. This is why I make everything by myself.



Preach.


----------



## ImNotAhab

The new Bon Appetite YouTube stuff is not for me. I enjoyed the old stuff with the old crew, shame about all the garbage that came out.


----------



## MFB

Was out of the gym for two weeks straight, the first because work was an absolute clusterfuck for a deadline right before a long weekend when I was attending a bachelor party; the second because I was so strung out from the party and getting back into the routine of regular life that I just couldn't do it. Now that I have been back at it, I'm back to running five miles instead of the four I had previously been doing, but my times a bit of a bummer. 

Back when I was going consistently last year, I got my time down to no more than 39:30 which felt great. Now I'm sitting about three minutes behind that which feels like an absolute eternity considering that my current fastest, is still three minutes slower than my slowest time prior. I guess the "better" way to look at it would be that compared to tbe first time I hit the 5M mark last year, I was also three to four minutes slower than this current pace; so if I continue to do it, I'll cut the same time off as before and be back to my old pace in roughly a little over a month or so.

I also need to stop wearing these god damn workout pants and use my shorts to keep my temp down. I'm hot as fuck when I finish a run, and keeping all the heat in in these trainers isnt doing me any favors.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## BlackMastodon

Replace frogs with latest semi-custom builder (Abasi)?


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> Replace frogs with latest semi-custom builder (Abasi)?



For me, its anything. Like last year for Christmas, my wife got me a Crosley and a couple records, and that didn't turn into an expensive hobby _*at all*_.

Yesterday I was at a shop that sold retro gaming stuff.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The Sling app seems to be ready for Public Beta unfortunately. What a giant POS.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm planning on going to Costco today.... which is a Saturday in December but I don't have any spikes to wear.


----------



## Kaura

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm planning on going to Costco today.... which is a Saturday in December but I don't have any spikes to wear.



Costco. More like CommunistCo. First and last time I visited CostCo was two years ago in Iceland. Bought some Twinkies because I never had any before (which turned out to taste like petrol fuel). I still can't believe that you have to have a special card to shop there. #justmuricathings, I guess...


----------



## Brutal08

Brutal08 said:


> Bought a car and winter tires for the car and my truck. The next week I got a call that my Dingwall I was expecting for april 2021 is ready to ship and waiting for the last payment to ship...



After a bunch of extra hours at work i finaly paid my bass and expected to receive it this week.... Got an email from l&m telling me they actually received the wrong bass and the bass i ordered will not ve ready until spring 2021!


----------



## LordCashew

Brutal08 said:


> After a bunch of extra hours at work i finaly paid my bass and expected to receive it this week.... Got an email from l&m telling me they actually received the wrong bass and the bass i ordered will not ve ready until spring 2021!


What the hell.

At least it's paid, and you can use your future earnings for other gear now... ?


----------



## Brutal08

LordIronSpatula said:


> What the hell.
> 
> At least it's paid, and you can use your future earnings for other gear now... ?


 I had them to send me back 1k so they dont sit on the fact that it is paid and never give me updates


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Brutal08 said:


> I had them to send me back 1k so they dont sit on the fact that it is paid and never give me updates


----------



## BornToLooze

So I posted about how I finally got my lip pierced. I never did it because my parents don't like that kind of stuff, and through college they were still helping me a lot, so I respected their wishes, and then I was too busy being an adult and a dad to think about it. My wife used to have hers done, and he would always (light heartedly) mess with her about having a bolt in her lip.

So I got to thinking, I need to find some bolt looking jewelry to go in it, and all the jewelry sites I've looked on don't have one.


----------



## p0ke

This is not exactly my first world problem, but I found it kinda funny so thought I'd post it: my stepson just entered the world of Instagram yesterday, and made his first post this morning. The post was a selfie of himself facepalming at the kitchen table with the text "Woke up at 6:00 even though I could've slept until 7:45. FML"


----------



## BlackMastodon

p0ke said:


> This is not exactly my first world problem, but I found it kinda funny so thought I'd post it: my stepson just entered the world of Instagram yesterday, and made his first post this morning. The post was a selfie of himself facepalming at the kitchen table with the text "Woke up at 6:00 even though I could've slept until 7:45. FML"


How can life be so cruel for the boy! Is there no justice in the world?! 

Take a screenshot if it and give it to him in a card when he's in his 20s and in the working world.

Actually funny you mention this, my FWP Is that my cat has been consistently waking me up between 5-7 am for the past week when I have my alarm set for 7:30. I keep hiding his favourite toy on him during the night but he'll find something to fuck around with.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Speaking of cat based fwps, I just put cocoa butter on my feet, and now my cat is licking it off. Squirt bottle doesn't even phase the lil shit either, he'll just keep licking unless I lock him in a different room.


----------



## MFB

Now that I've covered up the majority of my old tattoo, I'm trying to think of something worthwhile to do over the remaining portion and there's really nothing sticking that I'd be willing to commit to. Initially I wanted to do a geometric Yggdrasil, but if we did it, it would be on center but look incredibly off center because of this new piece; and then there'd just be a small piece of arm with just the black band portion. I thought about maybe something gaming related like using the heroes weapons as a collage or something, but even still, it's more about the the feeling you get from being the hero, what you do in that role, and the game as a whole than the weapon as a symbol of it so that still just seemed meh.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I have a 1cm cut on the pad of my right thumb and every time I reach for my wallet or whatever out of my pocket it hurts a little bit. Woe is me.


----------



## TheBlackBard

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a 1cm cut on the pad of my right thumb and every time I reach for my wallet or whatever out of my pocket it hurts a little bit. Woe is me.




To be fair, the pads on the fingers are VERY sensitive. Lots of nerve endings there. Not only that, depending on where on the thumb it's at, I imagine it's a pain to play right now?


----------



## Kaura

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a 1cm cut on the pad of my right thumb and every time I reach for my wallet or whatever out of my pocket it hurts a little bit. Woe is me.



I feel you. I've been suffering from dermatophagia all my life and sometimes my fingers are so sore that I can't even play guitar. Thumbs are the worst.


----------



## LordCashew

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a 1cm cut on the pad of my right thumb and every time I reach for my wallet or whatever out of my pocket it hurts a little bit. Woe is me.


Super glue-able?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LordIronSpatula said:


> Super glue-able?



Keeps splitting just enough to break the seal.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> Speaking of cat based fwps, I just put cocoa butter on my feet, and now my cat is licking it off. Squirt bottle doesn't even phase the lil shit either, he'll just keep licking unless I lock him in a different room.


Set up a webcam and onlyfans, you got yourself a kink there, buddy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Set up a webcam and onlyfans, you got yourself a kink there, buddy.


gotta shave my nasty hobbit feet first lol


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> gotta shave my nasty hobbit feet first lol


The content writes itself!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Smoking locsl deal on a certain MIJ sig i just can't swing...... but still thinking hard about it...


----------



## Kaura

Trying to sell a fuzz pedal for 25 euros and this dude seriously wants to bring his own guitar and amp to test it. 

Also, I have to pawn one of my guitars once again. The only guitar worth pawning is my candy apple red Fender Mustang and it's my go-to guitar, atm. ;_;


----------



## jaxadam

I don't know if this is a first world problem or a why are you mad now, but it's a little combination of both.

So I got the height adjuster assembly on my lawn mower repaired a few months ago for the second time and it broke halfway through mowing. My backup mower is heavy as shit and a bitch to use and today is rest day, but it looks like I'll be getting a workout anyway. 

On top of that, my wife got me some nice wireless earbuds, and they're great, but they fall out very easily, especially when I'm trying to dump the gas from one mower to the other. But this is my favorite: my iPhone now turns my music down to halfway about every 15 minutes because Sounds and Haptics wants to protect my hearing, and apparently this is a feature you cannot turn off.


----------



## BornToLooze

My wife is playing Assassins Creed Amon Amarth, and is asking me about stealth strategies.

I've only ever used one...


----------



## Jeries

BornToLooze said:


> I got my lip pierced last night.
> 
> I've wanted to do it since I was like 14-15, and actually tried to do it with a safety pin before (I got it about halfway through my lip when I realized I didn't want it pierced that bad). Then after I was old enough to actually get it pierced, I was too worried about trying to be a normie, and then not doing it out of respect for my boss that didn't like that kind of stuff. Well, the place I worked for got bought out, and piercings are verboten, but due to doing the fact that I'm only working hard enough to not get fired until I find a new job, and having to wear a mask now because of covid, I figured it was time to YOLO.
> 
> I got it fairly close to my lip so if I need to I can put a less noticeable piece of jewelry in after it's healed as needed, but, Jesus Christ, it's high enough that every time I try to eat something the back of the stud they put in it catches on my tooth and it feels like I'm trying to rip it through my lip.
> 
> But I've spent 15 years going back and forth on getting my lip pierced, and now that I did it my wife and I are arguing over whether I should do spider bites or snake bites. I'm thinking a spider bite with a ring that goes through both of them, but she's saying snake bites.
> 
> Also, the song on the radio after we got done (she got her labret pierced)...I hurt myself today To see if I still feel I focus on the pain The only thing that's real The needle tears a hole The old familiar sting.


Dude I am not judging at all, except for saying that you have the BEST username - ZW BLS !!!!!

I have a question though - why snake bites again? Like why not a tattoo or something else?

and yes, YES, i agree: snake bites

I want to get a tattoo but I dont know any artist i trust in Covid times


----------



## BornToLooze

Jeries said:


> Dude I am not judging at all, except for saying that you have the BEST username - ZW BLS !!!!!
> 
> I have a question though - why snake bites again? Like why not a tattoo or something else?
> 
> and yes, YES, i agree: snake bites
> 
> I want to get a tattoo but I dont know any artist i trust in Covid times



I haven't had snakebites before, this was my first piercing.

I want more tattoos, but I don't like the ones I have because they were all impulses. I need to just find an artist I like and give them some ideas and go for it.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I headed home for winter break and I can't fit all my instruments in my room so my guitar went downstairs and my soprano and tenor saxes are hiding in the corner. 

On another note, why do people get so heated here? It's just a chill vibe and personal attacks and shit start flying out of nowhere. Like I get that not everyone is gonna be nice but I at least would expect decency from adults.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Noticed a leak in my kitchen sink last week, it has an old pull out faucet and the metal coil hose had a hole and would leak while the water was running. 

Not a huge deal since I already bought a replacement faucet last year that I didn't get around to installing yet. Put a bucket under the sink for the time being. Nbd. 

Go to replace the faucet today, get the old shitty one out after some struggling, put the new one in. Go to hook up the lines and the cold water one barely reaches but the hot water one is off by a few inches. And the hot water shut off valve has a tiny drip, so I had to reconnect one of the old flex lines and lead it into the bucket. At least I can use cold water but when I do, the majority of the water flows out under the sink through the hot water hose, so the bucket stays and now I gotta order some parts to hook it up and I dunno how long that's gonna be. 

What was a small leak and minor inconvenience has turned into a big leak and a major inconvenience.


----------



## SexHaver420

I ordered Jimmy Johns for dinner because I'm tired and lazy and they forgot to put the hot peppers on it.


----------



## p0ke

Wife wanted to try my acoustic (she doesn't play so she was just strumming something), and then I showed her how to play the intro of Nothing Else Matters... Listened to the same four notes the rest of the evening


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

p0ke said:


> Wife wanted to try my acoustic (she doesn't play so she was just strumming something), and then I showed her how to play the intro of Nothing Else Matters... Listened to the same four notes the rest of the evening


Because to her.....Nothing else mattered


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my mom spoiled s2 of the mandalorian for me


----------



## _MonSTeR_

KnightBrolaire said:


> my mom spoiled s2 of the mandalorian for me


That’s not a first world problem, that’s just straight up inhumane!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> my mom spoiled s2 of the mandalorian for me


The real Mandalorian was the friends we made along the way. 



I haven't watched the show yet I dunno what's going on.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I am trying to buy a guitar from some guy but he doesn't have a shipping box and can't get his hands on one. Let me spend my money, damnit!


----------



## Kaura

Accidentally bought vegan version of Ben & Jerrys. I was wondering why the same flavor came in two different colored buckets but I just shrugged it off. Tastes like absolute dog shit.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> Accidentally bought vegan version of Ben & Jerrys. I was wondering why the same flavor came in two different colored buckets but I just shrugged it off. Tastes like absolute dog shit.


Haven't tried Ben & Jerry's vegan ice cream but I've had some excellent cashew based ice cream and vegan sorbets. It sucks buying the wrong thing at the grocery store, like the no fat version of something that tastes a million times worse, or getting Miracle Whip instead of Helman's mayo. *shudder*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Haven't tried Ben & Jerry's vegan ice cream but I've had some excellent cashew based ice cream and vegan sorbets. It sucks buying the wrong thing at the grocery store, like the no fat version of something that tastes a million times worse, or getting Miracle Whip instead of Helman's mayo. *shudder*


miracle whip isn't even mayo.. I tried vegan jerky once and that was hilariously bad. Imagine slimy strips of seitan doused in teriyaki sauce.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> miracle whip isn't even mayo.. I tried vegan jerky once and that was hilariously bad. Imagine slimy strips of seitan doused in teriyaki sauce.


I've only tried one brand that wasn't horrible, but it didn't have the same texture as seitan (not sure what they used really). Just felt like a less chewy jerky with similar flavours so I didn't mind.
The key to vegan substitutes to meaty stuff is you gotta douse that mother fucker with some kinda flavour.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> The key to vegan substitutes to meaty stuff is you gotta douse that mother fucker with some kinda flavour.



Yep. I still remember the first time I tried tofu (at school lunch): I thought they were chicken nuggets, so I grabbed like 20 of them. I almost threw up when I put the first one in my mouth because they hadn't put any spice on them  So they were like plain tofu with breadcrumbs on them, nothing else. That's pretty much the only time I've ever thrown away a whole plate of food. I payed more attention to the menu from that day on.
In the weekend I tried Vöner (which is what they replace the meat with in vegan kebabs) at a friends place, they'd made a x-mas ham looking chunk of it with some bbq sauce and spices on top. The part with the sauce and the spice was really good, but that was a very thin part of it, and the center tasted mostly like some sausage you'd put on a sandwich. So it wasn't actually bad, but it would've been a lot better if they'd sliced the whole thing and soaked the slices in the sauce. Texture was pretty close to actual meat though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I ordered a guitar stand for my guitars but USPS in Baltimore is a train wreck and no one is getting their stuff. My packages have been lost in the sauce for days and no one has a clue where it is and if it'll show up


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I ordered a guitar stand for my guitars but USPS in Baltimore is a train wreck and no one is getting their stuff. My packages have been lost in the sauce for days and no one has a clue where it is and if it'll show up



Yeah they lost a really expensive present my mom got my brother and since I talk to them a fair bit I was gonna sort it out but it started moving after about 5 days. Idk what's up but they've been really slow and unreliable, I've been avoiding and asking people not to ship with them now bc of it


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Yeah they lost a really expensive present my mom got my brother and since I talk to them a fair bit I was gonna sort it out but it started moving after about 5 days. Idk what's up but they've been really slow and unreliable, I've been avoiding and asking people not to ship with them now bc of it


Budget cuts, covid, not enough employees. The sorting facility in downtown Baltimore is a nightmare. They're walking through packages, the trucks are lined up so long that they're blocking the street..workers say some stuff has been sitting there for weeks and they don't know when they're gonna be able to get them out. It's a disaster


----------



## Kaura

It's been like 4 months since the release and the Tony Hawk Pro Skater documentary is still not available in continental Europe. How fucking difficult can it be, just upload it to Youtube, lol...

Also, almost made the same mistake as yesterday. Decide to buy another bucket of Ben & Jerry's. Picked another flavor and carefully examined the bucket until I realised it was some sort of low-fat crap. Violently threw it back to the freezer pool and picked something else. Who knew buying ice cream would be such a task...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> It's been like 4 months since the release and the Tony Hawk Pro Skater documentary is still not available in continental Europe. How fucking difficult can it be, just upload it to Youtube, lol...
> 
> Also, almost made the same mistake as yesterday. Decide to buy another bucket of Ben & Jerry's. Picked another flavor and carefully examined the bucket until I realised it was some sort of low-fat crap. Violently threw it back to the freezer pool and picked something else. Who knew buying ice cream would be such a task...


just use a vpn or pirate the docu


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> just use a vpn or pirate the docu



I don't think vpn helps because I still would have to pay for it and I don't think my debit card would work and I don't like pirating stuff anymore. Although, I can swear I donated like 10-20 bucks when the documentary was still in the making so... 

I just don't understand how it's such a big problem to get an indie movie released oversees. Or does the fact that it's indie make it more difficult. It's even more ironic since the director is Swedish, iirc.

Edit: Sucks even more to know that the film was actually shown in legit theatres in my city...


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I've been getting the piercings I've always wanted. Got my lip done, that wasn't to bad, but I've wanted to stretch my ears too. So I was talking to our piercer, and he was telling me about the right way to stretch your ears, but he knows how impatient I am, and he can do it this way, but it's gonna be brutal. A big fucking needle and a taper later, I got my ears pierced at an 8 gauge (3mm), and fucking Christ, he was right.


----------



## diagrammatiks

BornToLooze said:


> So, I've been getting the piercings I've always wanted. Got my lip done, that wasn't to bad, but I've wanted to stretch my ears too. So I was talking to our piercer, and he was telling me about the right way to stretch your ears, but he knows how impatient I am, and he can do it this way, but it's gonna be brutal. A big fucking needle and a taper later, I got my ears pierced at an 8 gauge (3mm), and fucking Christ, he was right.



lol lil baby. I thought you were gonna say like 00. But ya that shit hurts like hell if you do it all at once.


----------



## BornToLooze

diagrammatiks said:


> lol lil baby. I thought you were gonna say like 00. But ya that shit hurts like hell if you do it all at once.



00 is my end goal. I was talking to him about how big I could start with, and he told me the right way to do it, but he could also do it the way he wound up doing it. On a scale of 1-10 it was a little higher than my back tattoo.


----------



## diagrammatiks

BornToLooze said:


> 00 is my end goal. I was talking to him about how big I could start with, and he told me the right way to do it, but he could also do it the way he wound up doing it. On a scale of 1-10 it was a little higher than my back tattoo.



It really just depends on if you want some kind of shrinkage ability down the line. Did he tell you you'll probably have to cut some flesh away down the line?


----------



## BornToLooze

diagrammatiks said:


> It really just depends on if you want some kind of shrinkage ability down the line. Did he tell you you'll probably have to cut some flesh away down the line?



No, but he did pierce them a little high so I wouldn't have to worry about blowing my ear out if I go too big.


----------



## lurè

Probably got covid but need to wait until next week for the test.

Merry Shitmas me


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

lurè said:


> Probably got covid but need to wait until next week for the test.
> 
> Merry Shitmas me


MODS. QUARANTINE THIS POST, PLEASE.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> Noticed a leak in my kitchen sink last week, it has an old pull out faucet and the metal coil hose had a hole and would leak while the water was running.
> 
> Not a huge deal since I already bought a replacement faucet last year that I didn't get around to installing yet. Put a bucket under the sink for the time being. Nbd.
> 
> Go to replace the faucet today, get the old shitty one out after some struggling, put the new one in. Go to hook up the lines and the cold water one barely reaches but the hot water one is off by a few inches. And the hot water shut off valve has a tiny drip, so I had to reconnect one of the old flex lines and lead it into the bucket. At least I can use cold water but when I do, the majority of the water flows out under the sink through the hot water hose, so the bucket stays and now I gotta order some parts to hook it up and I dunno how long that's gonna be.
> 
> What was a small leak and minor inconvenience has turned into a big leak and a major inconvenience.



Ugh, this same thing happened to me about 6 months after I moved in. I wound up calling a plumber I know and he spent a solid 3 hours screwing with it. Soooo glad I didn't double-down on trying to do it myself. Probably would have ended up shoving a pipe wrench through a window.



p0ke said:


> Yep. I still remember the first time I tried tofu (at school lunch): I thought they were chicken nuggets, so I grabbed like 20 of them.



Haha, oh man- what a betrayal. 
That reminds me of the time I discovered that mashed turnips do in fact look _*just like*_ mashed potatoes.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Ugh, this same thing happened to me about 6 months after I moved in. I wound up calling a plumber I know and he spent a solid 3 hours screwing with it. Soooo glad I didn't double-down on trying to do it myself. Probably would have ended up shoving a pipe wrench through a window.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, oh man- what a betrayal.
> That reminds me of the time I discovered that mashed turnips do in fact look _*just like*_ mashed potatoes.


Fixed the sink yesterday, luckily the parts didn't take long to come in and now it's working great. I also took out the food traps and cleaned everything including the rubber gaskets because there was a seal leak on one side too. To say it was disgusting is an understatement but now it's cleaner than it's ever been and working great so I don't need to do dishes in my bathtub anymore. 

Also who the fuck marshes turnips?!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> Also who the fuck marshes turnips?!



The satanists on my mother's side of the family, apparently.
Cruel and unusual punishment for a 10 year old if you ask me.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackMastodon said:


> Fixed the sink yesterday, luckily the parts didn't take long to come in and now it's working great. I also took out the food traps and cleaned everything including the rubber gaskets because there was a seal leak on one side too. To say it was disgusting is an understatement but now it's cleaner than it's ever been and working great so I don't need to do dishes in my bathtub anymore.
> 
> Also who the fuck marshes turnips?!



lol that reminded me... In college, the kitchen sink became so clogged that we had to wash dishes in the bathtub. When the bathtub became clogged, we wound up putting a milk crate in there to stand on so that we could take showers. It would eventually drain but not fast enough. And standing in black rotting hot dog/ pizza water is just a bit unsettling.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Fuckin trains. Pinch this off i got places to be.


----------



## vilk

p0ke said:


> Yep. I still remember the first time I tried tofu



(I'm not directing this at you too much, this is a regular rant topic for me)

Tofu was never meant to be a meat substitute. You know how many Japanese people are vegetarian? Almost no one. You know how many Japanese like tofu? Almost everyone. They even mix it with meat in plenty of recipes.

The reason people in America (the West in general?) think tofu sucks is because... The tofu we have here sucks. "Firm" tofu? Who the fuck is that for? Don't buy it. But tbh, even the soft tofu we have here often isn't very good.

The moral of my story is: there is delicious tofu out there. You just have to go to a specialty shop to find it. And instead of trying to pretend it's meat for whatever misguided reason, try looking up a recipe that is actually for tofu. Like mabodofu!

Believing that you have to smother tofu in "flavor" because of something you were served in HS is unfair. The burgers and pizza at my high school were awful, but no one ever adopted the belief that all burgers and pizza need to be smothered in sauce to be edible...

_Having said that_, certain pizzas were made to be eaten with ranch dressing. I'm one of those people. It's a dark path.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

vilk said:


> _Having said that_, certain pizzas were made to be eaten with ranch dressing. I'm one of those people. It's a dark path.



Yall know the Ortega taco sauce that's kinda like spicy orange ranch? Put that on pepperoni pizza. Thank me later.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Yall know the Ortega taco sauce that's kinda like spicy orange ranch? Put that on pepperoni pizza. Thank me later.


Everything you just said is fucking horrible


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Everything you just said is fucking horrible


Papa John's sucks unless you put the garlic sauce on the pizza too, if we're on the topic of sauces on pizza


----------



## BlackMastodon

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Papa John's sucks


Yes.


----------



## Kaura

Tfw no Papa Johns in my country and Pizza Hut closed before I got there.


----------



## MFB

Kaura said:


> Tfw no Papa Johns in my country and Pizza Hut closed before I got there.



Clearly someone did out pizza, The Hut


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Finland has had it's day of reckoning


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

vilk said:


> (I'm not directing this at you too much, this is a regular rant topic for me)
> 
> Tofu was never meant to be a meat substitute. You know how many Japanese people are vegetarian? Almost no one. You know how many Japanese like tofu? Almost everyone. They even mix it with meat in plenty of recipes.
> 
> The reason people in America (the West in general?) think tofu sucks is because... The tofu we have here sucks. "Firm" tofu? Who the fuck is that for? Don't buy it. But tbh, even the soft tofu we have here often isn't very good.
> 
> The moral of my story is: there is delicious tofu out there. You just have to go to a specialty shop to find it. And instead of trying to pretend it's meat for whatever misguided reason, try looking up a recipe that is actually for tofu. Like mabodofu!
> 
> Believing that you have to smother tofu in "flavor" because of something you were served in HS is unfair. The burgers and pizza at my high school were awful, but no one ever adopted the belief that all burgers and pizza need to be smothered in sauce to be edible...
> 
> _Having said that_, certain pizzas were made to be eaten with ranch dressing. I'm one of those people. It's a dark path.



Preach! 
Thought tofu was something you'd have to be an absolute fruitcake to willingly consume until I was blessed by my high school GF's dad's cooking. Dude made tofu that tasted better than most restaurant dishes. Taught me the idea that tofu is really just a blank canvas that takes on the character of whatever you prepare it with, and if you finesse it right, less is more; which is why it goes really well in stir fry and such. Especially with meat.

Man, now I really want to hit up this Mongolian BBQ place here that had bomb tofu could use but they went out of business cause of the lockdowns.

Also factually correct on the ranch on pizza thing. 5 star post.


----------



## MFB

This is 100% the most first world of first world problems and I feel terrible even complaining about it, but I just need to put it out into the universe how universally shitty I feel about it.

My work (hell, my entire field) got hit hard by COVID since no one is doing new construction or any new projects with this going on, but thankfully my team has had projects going all years and were consistently busy with stuff coming in and going out so we weren't as affected. Unfortunately, this was my first full year on the team as they started transitioning me around the middle of last year, and only by the end was I now considered "fully integrated." I got my teeth kicked in during this transition and the first few projects that went out, as I went from being the #2 on a different team, who while I was able to circuit a job and do X/Y/Z on the electrical side - I wasn't coordinating nearly as much info as I am now as the #1 drafter and legitimate ONLY electrical drafter for lighting/power/fire alarm and as of these past few months: low voltage as well (meaning telecommunications, security, and A/V) on a new team with a whole different standard of drafting.

I'm better now than I was at the beginning of this year, no doubt about it, but it did also make me realize I need to get out of this field and switch back to my old role before my promotion into Electrical. So I tried doing interviews and then COVID struck and all those plans went out the window for obvious reasons. During our reviews they said flat out, no one is getting reviews because we had lay-offs, there wasn't many new projects coming in now or expected to during the end of the year etc, and I fully understood. 

Now, my dept. head comes to me and said he fought with the President of the company because I've been busting my ass with hours, deadlines, coordinating all these trades for these jobs between myself and my senior engineer, that they need to give me something of a raise. So, they said they agree, and that means I'm the ONLY person getting a raise this year, which makes me feel absolutely fucking AWFUL, because I'm currently in talks with another company and might be leaving in the next few months. I'm trying to get any jobs that have recently gone out and need to be tidied up to a good point where if I do leave, it's not entirely SOL for them as other teams shouldn't be as busy if that little is coming in and someone can possibly look at them for CA; but it's like, oh man, the amount to get together and do that before I do leave and the storm that will ensue when I give them the news is not something I'm looking forward to either.

TL;DR - got the only raise this year at my company for my work ethic at the same time as I'm trying to leave the company because I'm not an engineer and don't want to continue on this path that I fell into


----------



## p0ke

vilk said:


> (I'm not directing this at you too much, this is a regular rant topic for me)
> 
> Tofu was never meant to be a meat substitute. You know how many Japanese people are vegetarian? Almost no one. You know how many Japanese like tofu? Almost everyone. They even mix it with meat in plenty of recipes.
> 
> The reason people in America (the West in general?) think tofu sucks is because... The tofu we have here sucks. "Firm" tofu? Who the fuck is that for? Don't buy it. But tbh, even the soft tofu we have here often isn't very good.
> 
> The moral of my story is: there is delicious tofu out there. You just have to go to a specialty shop to find it. And instead of trying to pretend it's meat for whatever misguided reason, try looking up a recipe that is actually for tofu. Like mabodofu!
> 
> Believing that you have to smother tofu in "flavor" because of something you were served in HS is unfair. The burgers and pizza at my high school were awful, but no one ever adopted the belief that all burgers and pizza need to be smothered in sauce to be edible...
> 
> _Having said that_, certain pizzas were made to be eaten with ranch dressing. I'm one of those people. It's a dark path.



Yeah, I know there is good tofu, my first experience was just awful. I've never tasted any that didn't need a ton of spice though.


----------



## Edika

First world problem, we moved into our new house in the beginning of the month and we were supposed to have our line and broadband transferred to the new address on the 15th. The phone came through ok but no broadband connection I was supposed to work from home the last three days of the week and had to go to the office due to that. 

I called customer support two times on the 15th and got nowhere and had the issue escalated to a network technician. They were supposed to resolve the issue in the span of three days and nothing happened. Contacted them again through the web chat, nothing happened. I called again on Friday and was told if I required an engineer to physically come I would be charged. I told them it was not my fault their fucking broadband wasn't connecting (they could see my phone and laptop connecting but I didn't have access outside the house, I was getting an error that the broadband was not activated by the provider). 

I decided there and then to cancel my contract with them and go with another company. I was supposed to receive the router yesterday from them and of course no delivery transpired. I an getting my router today and the line is pre activated so theoretically I just need to plug in my router. Something tells me it's not going to work and I'll have to call the new company.

I wouldn't mind that much as I have a phone co tract with quite a bit if data. However reception is really poor in the new house and it's lagging like hell! I'm not looking forward in spending the holidays with no internet access!


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> TL;DR - got the only raise this year at my company for my work ethic at the same time as I'm trying to leave the company because I'm not an engineer and don't want to continue on this path that I fell into



Ah, don't feel bad about it. Companies try to foster a culture of teamwork, dedication, and altruism among their employees while at the same time will lay people off to balance their books- or make people feel like assholes when they get a raise no one else is getting. I've learned to not feel bad about being a 'mercenary' about things. If a company needs you really bad but can't keep you, then that's on them.


----------



## Millul

MFB said:


> This is 100% the most first world of first world problems and I feel terrible even complaining about it, but I just need to put it out into the universe how universally shitty I feel about it.
> 
> My work (hell, my entire field) got hit hard by COVID since no one is doing new construction or any new projects with this going on, but thankfully my team has had projects going all years and were consistently busy with stuff coming in and going out so we weren't as affected. Unfortunately, this was my first full year on the team as they started transitioning me around the middle of last year, and only by the end was I now considered "fully integrated." I got my teeth kicked in during this transition and the first few projects that went out, as I went from being the #2 on a different team, who while I was able to circuit a job and do X/Y/Z on the electrical side - I wasn't coordinating nearly as much info as I am now as the #1 drafter and legitimate ONLY electrical drafter for lighting/power/fire alarm and as of these past few months: low voltage as well (meaning telecommunications, security, and A/V) on a new team with a whole different standard of drafting.
> 
> I'm better now than I was at the beginning of this year, no doubt about it, but it did also make me realize I need to get out of this field and switch back to my old role before my promotion into Electrical. So I tried doing interviews and then COVID struck and all those plans went out the window for obvious reasons. During our reviews they said flat out, no one is getting reviews because we had lay-offs, there wasn't many new projects coming in now or expected to during the end of the year etc, and I fully understood.
> 
> Now, my dept. head comes to me and said he fought with the President of the company because I've been busting my ass with hours, deadlines, coordinating all these trades for these jobs between myself and my senior engineer, that they need to give me something of a raise. So, they said they agree, and that means I'm the ONLY person getting a raise this year, which makes me feel absolutely fucking AWFUL, because I'm currently in talks with another company and might be leaving in the next few months. I'm trying to get any jobs that have recently gone out and need to be tidied up to a good point where if I do leave, it's not entirely SOL for them as other teams shouldn't be as busy if that little is coming in and someone can possibly look at them for CA; but it's like, oh man, the amount to get together and do that before I do leave and the storm that will ensue when I give them the news is not something I'm looking forward to either.
> 
> TL;DR - got the only raise this year at my company for my work ethic at the same time as I'm trying to leave the company because I'm not an engineer and don't want to continue on this path that I fell into



I know the feeling: back in Feb, at my old job, they gave me a quite sizeable bonus, that was tied to staying in the company 3 more years as a quota of said bonus matured each year; got the whole speech "talent", "investing in your growth" and i felt like shit because i was already discussing the offer for my current job.
When I presented my letter of resignation, a few weeks later, "we're so sorry you're leaving, but we're in no place to make a counter proposal".

If your gut tells you it's not the role for you, it probably isn't (even if it sounds like you're acing it...!)


----------



## TedEH

The first-world-y-est of problems, but very appropriate for this forum -> I've been vaguely gassing for a Marshall amp for no other reason than to have some variety. I've been running with just my two Marks (IV and V25) for the last few years and part of me just wants something new to play with that's an entirely different character/vibe. I've been looking/reading about either the 2525h or the dsl40c.

Reasons to get one:
- The name on it?
- They don't sound like Marks
- Variety!
- It's xmas
- Someone has a used dsl40c "vintage" styled combo nearby (walking distance) for reasonably cheap
- The 2525h has full-sized tubes, not those little el84s, but it's still a mini head.
- Start a collection of little mini heads....? Yes...?

Reasons not to get one:
- I've been making a lot of bigger purchases this year already
- Every time I buy something I think "this counts as my xmas/bday gift to myself", then like a month later I'm doing it again
- Neither is currently in stock anywhere nearby so I can neither try them nor pick one up quickly
- The Marks are plenty of amp and plenty of variety already
- If I really needed, I have access to a couple of other amps I could probably borrow if I really needed (including a Roadster, which sounds great IMO)


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought a shit ton of new gear while I was working on the other side of the country for the last two months. 

Got home last night and seriously don’t have the energy to unbox and hook all this shit up. 

It’s gonna be days before new rig is ready lol


----------



## TedEH

I can't imagine being too exhausted to unbox new cool junk. Sounds to me like you need a break.


----------



## Steinmetzify

TedEH said:


> I can't imagine being too exhausted to unbox new cool junk. Sounds to me like you need a break.



Its 3 amps, a Suhr RLIR, new board, like 10 new pedals etc. I can’t wrap my head around all the cabling atm; and you’re right, I DO need a break. I’ll prob give it a few days and tackle it after Xmas.


----------



## lurè

TedEH said:


> The first-world-y-est of problems, but very appropriate for this forum -> I've been vaguely gassing for a Marshall amp for no other reason than to have some variety. I've been running with just my two Marks (IV and V25) for the last few years and part of me just wants something new to play with that's an entirely different character/vibe. I've been looking/reading about either the 2525h or the dsl40c.
> 
> Reasons to get one:
> - The name on it?
> - They don't sound like Marks
> - Variety!
> - It's xmas
> - Someone has a used dsl40c "vintage" styled combo nearby (walking distance) for reasonably cheap
> - The 2525h has full-sized tubes, not those little el84s, but it's still a mini head.
> - Start a collection of little mini heads....? Yes...?
> 
> Reasons not to get one:
> - I've been making a lot of bigger purchases this year already
> - Every time I buy something I think "this counts as my xmas/bday gift to myself", then like a month later I'm doing it again
> - Neither is currently in stock anywhere nearby so I can neither try them nor pick one up quickly
> - The Marks are plenty of amp and plenty of variety already
> - If I really needed, I have access to a couple of other amps I could probably borrow if I really needed (including a Roadster, which sounds great IMO)



I'd say go for a Plexi Super Lead or a JCM 800. 
Different beast than the Marks you have but pretty unique sounds and they complement each other pretty well.

Get one if you want a unique amp that the mark can't mimic.

Also imho they're pretty pedal friendly.


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> This is 100% the most first world of first world problems and I feel terrible even complaining about it, but I just need to put it out into the universe how universally shitty I feel about it.
> 
> My work (hell, my entire field) got hit hard by COVID since no one is doing new construction or any new projects with this going on, but thankfully my team has had projects going all years and were consistently busy with stuff coming in and going out so we weren't as affected. Unfortunately, this was my first full year on the team as they started transitioning me around the middle of last year, and only by the end was I now considered "fully integrated." I got my teeth kicked in during this transition and the first few projects that went out, as I went from being the #2 on a different team, who while I was able to circuit a job and do X/Y/Z on the electrical side - I wasn't coordinating nearly as much info as I am now as the #1 drafter and legitimate ONLY electrical drafter for lighting/power/fire alarm and as of these past few months: low voltage as well (meaning telecommunications, security, and A/V) on a new team with a whole different standard of drafting.
> 
> I'm better now than I was at the beginning of this year, no doubt about it, but it did also make me realize I need to get out of this field and switch back to my old role before my promotion into Electrical. So I tried doing interviews and then COVID struck and all those plans went out the window for obvious reasons. During our reviews they said flat out, no one is getting reviews because we had lay-offs, there wasn't many new projects coming in now or expected to during the end of the year etc, and I fully understood.
> 
> Now, my dept. head comes to me and said he fought with the President of the company because I've been busting my ass with hours, deadlines, coordinating all these trades for these jobs between myself and my senior engineer, that they need to give me something of a raise. So, they said they agree, and that means I'm the ONLY person getting a raise this year, which makes me feel absolutely fucking AWFUL, because I'm currently in talks with another company and might be leaving in the next few months. I'm trying to get any jobs that have recently gone out and need to be tidied up to a good point where if I do leave, it's not entirely SOL for them as other teams shouldn't be as busy if that little is coming in and someone can possibly look at them for CA; but it's like, oh man, the amount to get together and do that before I do leave and the storm that will ensue when I give them the news is not something I'm looking forward to either.
> 
> TL;DR - got the only raise this year at my company for my work ethic at the same time as I'm trying to leave the company because I'm not an engineer and don't want to continue on this path that I fell into



Good on them for giving you a raise you deserved, but business is still business. You don’t owe them anything other than a professional transition out unless you signed a contract saying otherwise. You certainly don’t owe them the decrease in quality of life that comes from working in the wrong job and once you’ve transitioned to a better one, I highly doubt you’ll regret it.

I say be as helpful as reasonably possible but if they try to give you crap, make unreasonable demands, or hold your raise over your head just ghost ‘em.


----------



## TedEH

lurè said:


> I'd say go for a Plexi Super Lead or a JCM 800.
> Different beast than the Marks you have but pretty unique sounds and they complement each other pretty well.


I've been trying to avoid the obvious Marshall "grail" amps 'cause we're talking double the prices at a minimum. I don't want to spend $3k CAD on "I thought it would be cool to have a new amp to play with" right now. The 40c was on my radar 'cause I see them pop up used for $500-600 CAD reasonably often. The mini- Silver Jubilee though just sounds really good to me (based on clips I've heard online) and is still much cheaper, even new, than trying to find an 800 or something. Cheapest JCM800 I can see locally is still going for 2500.


----------



## Edika

Router came and internet working so one less first world problem.

The new house has a room for me to put my desk and stuff when working from home but it is significantly smaller than the room I had in the other house. It made me realise how many guitars and stuff I had. Guitars and amps with cabs barely fit. Still there's a nice Solar V on a good price I'm looking at.


----------



## MFB

NGD got delayed due to mail delays, which I 100% expected as this Christmas was basically done entirely by shipping to each family member's house; just now seeing it say "arriving late" made it a reality.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

You guys are cute, I present you with the most first-world first world problem:
I want, and can afford, to buy another guitar, but just can't *justify *it. I already have guitars for almost every tuning I play in, and as-is there's a couple of these that only see play time maybe once a month or two. Sure, I _*can*_ get another 6 to keep in Drop Db or a 7 for Drop Ab, but I only know like 2 songs in those tunings and they'd barely ever see any use. That's neglect and neglect is abuse. 

Then, the guitars that I _*do*_ already have either play good enough that I don't want to sell them (Ormsby, RGA), are of sentimental importance and will only be sold out of absolute necessity (Swirled RG, my brother's old RG), or are too niche to sell (Agile FF for crazy lows, or my shameless B6 copy that I definitely wouldn't be able to sell for the value of it's parts). Not to mention a custom that should be arriving soon. And I like all of them.

But goddamn, dude. I want a J. Custom. And those Solars look totally bitchin'. Someone please rescue me from this consumerist nightmare.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ordacleaphobia said:


> You guys are cute, I present you with the most first-world first world problem:
> I want, and can afford, to buy another guitar, but just can't *justify *it. I already have guitars for almost every tuning I play in, and as-is there's a couple of these that only see play time maybe once a month or two. Sure, I _*can*_ get another 6 to keep in Drop Db or a 7 for Drop Ab, but I only know like 2 songs in those tunings and they'd barely ever see any use. That's neglect and neglect is abuse.
> 
> Then, the guitars that I _*do*_ already have either play good enough that I don't want to sell them (Ormsby, RGA), are of sentimental importance and will only be sold out of absolute necessity (Swirled RG, my brother's old RG), or are too niche to sell (Agile FF for crazy lows, or my shameless B6 copy that I definitely wouldn't be able to sell for the value of it's parts). Not to mention a custom that should be arriving soon. And I like all of them.
> 
> But goddamn, dude. I want a J. Custom. And those Solars look totally bitchin'. Someone please rescue me from this consumerist nightmare.



I'll go you one better. I want, and can afford another guitar...I just don't feel like it


----------



## Millul

Ordacleaphobia said:


> You guys are cute, I present you with the most first-world first world problem:
> I want, and can afford, to buy another guitar, but just can't *justify *it. I already have guitars for almost every tuning I play in, and as-is there's a couple of these that only see play time maybe once a month or two. Sure, I _*can*_ get another 6 to keep in Drop Db or a 7 for Drop Ab, but I only know like 2 songs in those tunings and they'd barely ever see any use. That's neglect and neglect is abuse.
> 
> Then, the guitars that I _*do*_ already have either play good enough that I don't want to sell them (Ormsby, RGA), are of sentimental importance and will only be sold out of absolute necessity (Swirled RG, my brother's old RG), or are too niche to sell (Agile FF for crazy lows, or my shameless B6 copy that I definitely wouldn't be able to sell for the value of it's parts). Not to mention a custom that should be arriving soon. And I like all of them.
> 
> But goddamn, dude. I want a J. Custom. And those Solars look totally bitchin'. Someone please rescue me from this consumerist nightmare.



I have the same problem, I just spell it as "Why are used Suhrs SO FRIGGING EXPENSIVE???" (which is not even necessarily true, they're just usually above the totally unnecessary made up threshold I set up for myself...)


----------



## Kaura

Lately, my favorite food has been "Mexican stew". Basicly, rice, beans and ground beef mixed together. The problem is that I always end up making it too spicy. Last night I just laid in my bed completely still on my back until I fell asleep because I got such terrible heartburn.

Also, after two months of waiting, I finally got a call and got offered a parking space from a parking hall that's right next to my apartment but I had to decline the offer because I simply couldn't afford it at the moment. And of course it's going to go like -20 C (-4F) here next week.


----------



## groverj3

Millul said:


> I have the same problem, I just spell it as "Why are used Suhrs SO FRIGGING EXPENSIVE???" (which is not even necessarily true, they're just usually above the totally unnecessary made up threshold I set up for myself...)


Unpopular opinion. Suhrs are great guitars, but are stupidly overpriced and wouldn't pay more than $2k for one.

Which means I'm never owning a Suhr.


----------



## groverj3

I was a moron and didn't take the days in between Christmas and New Years off (only 3 days).

Literally everyone is offline on Slack this week (my only proxy for whether anyone is working) except for me.

I took the two days before Xmas off, and we have Thursday + Friday, and next Monday off anyway. I thought that taking off the rest of this week would be too much considering that.

Should've just done it because I can't actually work on anything right now anyway with nobody to communicate to, and I'm at my parents' house and they won't leave me alone for long enough to work anyway. Constantly being asked to do stuff around the house, parents watching TV at Boomer volume, or they're bickering with my sister, or my sister is loudly video chatting friends of hers in the next room over. This has reminded me how much I like living alone.


----------



## Millul

groverj3 said:


> Unpopular opinion. Suhrs are great guitars, but are stupidly overpriced and wouldn't pay more than $2k for one.
> 
> Which means I'm never owning a Suhr.



That'exactly my ceiling, but in Euros.
I guess we won't be owning one soon...


----------



## p0ke

Wife just gave the green light to buy a new TV but I can't afford one right now


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Wife just gave the green light to buy a new TV but I can't afford one right now



*6 months later*

"I can afford a new TV but wife wants to get a new couch"


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> *6 months later*
> 
> "I can afford a new TV but wife wants to get a new couch"



That's very likely tbh  Our sofa is actually too small for our family let alone any guests, so I'm considering buying a corner extension for it. It's a modular Ikea Kivik sofa, so every part can be bought separately...

But getting back to the TV, I'm hoping there'll be some good deals after new year's and then I'll just pay for it in very small installments... Most companies do those with zero interest anyway.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Got a massive raise at work and am getting paid mileage when I don't drive myself almost every day and I couldn't be more annoyed. I got reinstated bc I'm cheap as hell due to being untrained labor but there's not much labor on the jobsite so I just carry people's tools and cut stuff once they teach me how to do it. I had so much stuff to clean over the summer and trash to take out from the drywall it wasn't worth it to teach me anything so I went from being a laborer to doing the shit work, and then having to make up shit work.

The worst part is I'm very much worth being there since there's work to be done and it's not worth having anyone else to do it. It's just few and far between but when it needs done it's very important. Sucks but I'm making crazy money to stand around a third of the day and carry the foreman's (my dad's) tools another third. 

And the worst part is he keeps telling me I'm not doing production work and to take my time more and really make the useful stuff take longer but I'm not working hard at all and doing good work AND IT'S STILL TOO FAST. 

Making money for not doing a lot and being valuable? Epitome of first world problem.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Do you have Kostokko in Finland? 

Sry we made a lot of silly jokes with all of our Finn descendant neighbors and family growing up.


----------



## MFB

Date on my USPS tracking got removed, so seems like it'll be in limbo for a couple more days  Really hoping it's some time this week.


----------



## Kaura

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do you have Kostokko in Finland?
> 
> Sry we made a lot of silly jokes with all of our Finn descendant neighbors and family growing up.



What the hell is that? CostCo? No and hopefully we never will.

@Seabeast2000 Although, it was nice to buy Tabasco in bottles about the size of a pint when I visited one in Iceland.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Had to pass on BLS's Stillborn during the family Rockband sessions last night to be more inclusive.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Electric dishwasher appliance repair: My sub-sub-model doesn't have a youtube tutorial on actual steps. What is dis, 2009? Da faq. 

Anyway, fucked up a seal on the way to figuring out how shit detaches. So parts on order. If anyone at home is curious, the CHOPPER had a catastrophic failure, axle was completely detached and sitting sideways. This allowed solids to recirc back into the mix and also greatly reduce water pressure coming from the pump due to blockages everywhere.


----------



## Kaura

Bought a pack of hot dog wieners and didn't notice until at home that the package had air inside. 

Also, earlier today I was wondering why all the stores still keep asking if I want the receipt. Well, this is the one time I definitely should've have took it so I would have had a slight chance of refund.


----------



## jaxadam

Kaura said:


> Bought a pack of hot dog wieners and didn't notice until at home that the package had air inside.



In my extensive experience with hot dogs, I think you're going to be fine.


----------



## Kaura

jaxadam said:


> In my extensive experience with hot dogs, I think you're going to be fine.



But aren't the packages vacuum sealed for a reason? Just couple of days ago I got really sick from chicken & rice I made. Definitely don't want to go over through that again for the second time this week...


----------



## Church2224

My Dogs have such a rough life. I have to help them in their first world problems...


----------



## Edika

I'm trying to get a neck pickup for one of my guitars, even though the one I have in is lovelysounding, just because it isn't the same brand the bridge pickup. Plus I'm thinking of using the neck pickup with it's corresponding bridge on another guitar as a set. I have another neck oickup from the same company I can put in but still not the same brand as the current bridge pickup. 
Most of tge neck pickups I'm looking for are either out of stock, overpriced or both. Second hand market is dry and if one appears, sells for almost new price.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I can't find a Tele I like that doesn't have that fuckin UGLY ASS HEADSTOCK


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

steinmetzify said:


> I can't find a Tele I like that doesn't have that fuckin UGLY ASS HEADSTOCK


Schecter PT?


----------



## Steinmetzify

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Schecter PT?



just got that recommendation earlier; it’s fuckin PURPLE tho


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> But aren't the packages vacuum sealed for a reason? Just couple of days ago I got really sick from chicken & rice I made. Definitely don't want to go over through that again for the second time this week...



I wouldn't compare sausages and chicken, though. Sausages are so heavily processed stuff that they'll be fine pretty much no matter what. That being said, one time I did get kinda sick from eating a sausage that had been in the fridge for a long time (like two weeks after the expiration date).


----------



## Edika

I found a neck pickup in a decent price, a Dimarzio Air Norton, but the bridge I mentioned previously is a Dimarzio D-Sonic. Same brand right? But the Air Norton has screw pole pieces while the D sonic has hex on one coil and I'm thinking this will bother me down the line lol. I've also found a Dimarzio FRED but I'm not sure how that will sound in the neck as I've read mixed reviews.

TL;DR: I'm hopeless...


----------



## sirbuh

ups bumped a delivery from today to monday...we had plans!


----------



## MFB

Started rewatching Naruto Shippuden but only the first two seasons on Hulu are dubbed; I don't have time for subs right now, so I guess I'll put it on the back burner until I can.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Stray cats outside sound like a brutal homicide situation. Ugh. Hope the yotes make it to the hood tonight.


----------



## BornToLooze

Seabeast2000 said:


> Stray cats outside sound like a brutal homicide situation. Ugh. Hope the yotes make it to the hood tonight.







I found a guitar for sale on Ebay that I've been wanting for a long time, well I guess I know what I'm doing for 3 days...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got a small cut on the top of my ring finger near the nail and it makes playing guitar uncomfortable. Not uncomfortable enough to stop playing but just enough to be annoying.


----------



## p0ke

My mother in law broke the cable of her vaccuum cleaner, and I replaced it, but now the cable winding mechanism doesn't work


----------



## Seabeast2000

Woke up to coyote hooting right out behind the house this AM. Strong suspicion whorish cat was on the menu.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Good news: My studio monitor stands arrived today.

The bad news: The cable management I should have done before I built everything wasn't done, so I should really do it before I move my monitors to their new spot. 

Life is hard


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

The bacon I ate earlier today was delicious, but cut too thick.


----------



## Steinmetzify

William DeWolfe said:


> The bacon I ate earlier today was delicious, but cut too thick.



This is the definition of a 1st world problem.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I started eating a box of cookies for breakfast on Sunday mornings. Then I stepped on the scales for the first time in quite a while... I need to stop eating a box of cookies for breakfast on Sunday mornings...


----------



## MFB

I've only had guitars in E standard for so long, I can't properly by with songs in D standard. I've used Songsterr's transpose feature, or just had TabIt pitch-shift up a couple steps if I wanted to practice out of tune stuff, that now I know where the note would be if I was in E standard and keep playing it in the wrong place. My hands need to catch up to my brain saying "no, we're already in the right tuning, come back down to HERE."


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Amazon Music doesn't have Graveyard Classics 2, and that both angers and saddens me.


----------



## ramses

William DeWolfe said:


> The bacon I ate earlier today was delicious, but cut too thick.



This is just your second message?!

We have a forum virtuoso in here, guys.

I have been posting here since 2011, and I still cannot get it right :-(


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

ramses said:


> I have been posting here since 2011, and I still cannot get it right :-(



Dude, you nailed it...this, too, is a 1st world problem.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

steinmetzify said:


> This is the definition of a 1st world problem.



You think that's bad...I ordered a couple of bags of high-end coffee online last night and they still haven't arrived!


----------



## Steinmetzify

I ordered a partscaster body yesterday at 11am. Dude still hasn’t shipped.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

steinmetzify said:


> I ordered a partscaster body yesterday at 11am. Dude still hasn’t shipped.



Ha! I have a guitar body I bought recently, is sitting in my area, won't be delivered 'til tomorrow... feeling the pain and suffering


----------



## MFB

steinmetzify said:


> I ordered a partscaster body yesterday at 11am. Dude still hasn’t shipped.



That anxious to have another musical item sit in the Toledo hub eh?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude I already have another amp sitting there! The fuck

EDIT: just got shipping notification. It’s been like 28 hours. Next time I order a custom guitar body with high end pickups in it I’m just getting it from Amazon, it’d already fuckin be here


----------



## MFB




----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

Everything is uphill in Ohio.


----------



## Edika

I bought a pickup on Friday, guy shipped on Monday and while the postage cost would cover 1st class shipping, he sent with the cheapest option possible. Package showing at their main hub today lol.


----------



## BornToLooze

I ordered a new guitar, and I've been wanting to get back into playing bass, so I ordered a bass and an amp. Then I got to looking, combined with the guitars and amps I already have, I'm not really sure where I'm going to put them.


----------



## Demiurge

"New Amp Day" was a dud. Brand new Vox AC30 with terrible ground loop noise and busted reverb.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

USPS is a hot mess and my Gotoh GE1996 and my Hipshot locking tuners are stuck in the Baltimore hub, which means I have to wait to upgrade my guitar


----------



## Steinmetzify

BornToLooze said:


> I ordered a new guitar, and I've been wanting to get back into playing bass, so I ordered a bass and an amp. Then I got to looking, combined with the guitars and amps I already have, I'm not really sure where I'm going to put them.



Same; bought 3 amps cause they were all sick deals, have no space in my apt to put them. New one comes in tomorrow, straight up going in the garage.


----------



## BornToLooze

steinmetzify said:


> Same; bought 3 amps cause they were all sick deals, have no space in my apt to put them. New one comes in tomorrow, straight up going in the garage.



I'm thinking my gun cabinet on top of a 412 Marshall cab would be fairly rock and roll because of Ted Nugent.


----------



## Metropolis

Thermostat on this room's radiator doesn't work as it should be and radiator is heating on full power. Damn radiators with water... -18°C in outside.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Practicing the solo in ride the lightning and was honestly hitting the shred bits the best I've ever played, alternate picking was going really well, wasn't shifting positions fast but the doubles came out great 

started to play it through again and I got to the bends after the first little run and I nailed the sick 22nd fret full bend, sounded amazing

and the 7 month old high E snaps with no resistance 

and I don't have locking tuners on it so I have to wind strings 

and it's a floyd 

and it needs cleaned

I have all day tomorrow to do whatever I want but I'm too fuckin lazy to do it bc I just don't want to even though I have my weight in Ernie Ball 10s


----------



## Seabeast2000

4 year old tires on my car have become DEAFENING. But I plan on trading it in soon.......


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> 4 year old tires on my car have become DEAFENING. But I plan on trading it in soon.......



Grab a pair of lightly used from a junk yard for the drive wheels. They're dirt cheap if the size is common. 

Tires ain't something to fuck with.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Grab a pair of lightly used from a junk yard for the drive wheels. They're dirt cheap if the size is common.
> 
> Tires ain't something to fuck with.



Its AZ I think, the rubber gets hard AF even though there might be 10-15K of tread left. I'll check into just a few for the front to get me through. Either way, its probably more brittle/risky. 

Heard anything on when that beefy Bronco is getting past pre-order fulfillment? I'm sure that timing won't work out either. haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Its AZ I think, the rubber gets hard AF even though there might be 10-15K of tread left. I'll check into just a few for the front to get me through. Either way, its probably more brittle/risky.
> 
> Heard anything on when that beefy Bronco is getting past pre-order fulfillment? I'm sure that timing won't work out either. haha



Yeah, I lived in Peoria for awhile. Absolutely brutal on vehicles out there, but I still had good luck getting decent used tires.

I'd wait till the next model year for the Bronco. Ford had completely fucked the last few big releases (Explorer, Navigator, etc.) so I'd hold off to see what issues pop up.


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, I lived in Peoria for awhile. Absolutely brutal on vehicles out there, but I still had good luck getting decent used tires.
> 
> I'd wait till the next model year for the Bronco. Ford had completely fucked the last few big releases (Explorer, Navigator, etc.) so I'd hold off to see what issues pop up.



I am in the same boat. Been eye balling the Bronco as I am a die hard Ford truck guy. I love my 2020 F150 but I am going to wait to see how the Bronco turns out before I pull the trigger.

In the past 10 years it seems Ford needs a year or two to work out the kinks in their new products. The 6.7 Powerstroke had issues the first year but my mechanic buddies been seeing them with 400,000+ miles on them still going strong, same with the 3.5 ecoboost, so give em time.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> Thermostat on this room's radiator doesn't work as it should be and radiator is heating on full power. Damn radiators with water... -18°C in outside.



Don't even get me started on thermostats... We've got three different kinds in the house, two of which are actual thermostats and the third kind is basically like a tap. Each of the three types clog up in different situations and I have to air them every once in a while or they'll stop doing anything. Then after doing that, it usually lets out enough water that the pressure isn't enough to reach the second floor, and then I have to add water to the system from the boiler room.
Still, I think water radiators are the way the go, it'd be super expensive to heat this house with electric ones. I just wish the water would somehow circulate through my fireplace and sauna too so I could harness that heat for those as well. Oh well, oil is cheap at the moment, so can't really complain...

Your thermostat is probably just stuck on max, and that's most likely easy to fix (thermostats often get stuck at min or max, you basically just remove them and wiggle the little pin in there), but if you're renting the place you're better of calling the landlord to fix it.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I put a load of laundry on, but my home office is next to our utility room and now it’s distractingly loud and I can’t concentrate so I’ve come on here to complain about it instead of answering my emails.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Church2224 said:


> I am in the same boat. Been eye balling the Bronco as I am a die hard Ford truck guy. I love my 2020 F150 but I am going to wait to see how the Bronco turns out before I pull the trigger.
> 
> In the past 10 years it seems Ford needs a year or two to work out the kinks in their new products. The 6.7 Powerstroke had issues the first year but my mechanic buddies been seeing them with 400,000+ miles on them still going strong, same with the 3.5 ecoboost, so give em time.



I was thinking about that, the "big" Bronco has the 2.3 or 2.7L with 8 or 10 speed tranny's . I think those are pretty well established power trains but could be wrong. I really don't know if anything is new in these under the skin. Unless some new PLC logic or something that will self-destruct and shred gears (these things have happened in the industry IIRC). First year release always risky as a rule.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> I was thinking about that, the "big" Bronco has the 2.3 or 2.7L with 8 or 10 speed tranny's . I think those are pretty well established power trains but could be wrong. I really don't know if anything is new in these under the skin. Unless some new PLC logic or something that will self-destruct and shred gears (these things have happened in the industry IIRC). First year release always risky as a rule.



The Bronco has a good drive train on paper, and it's being built in Michigan, which all bodes well.


----------



## MFB

If this Maine position works out, I'll probably looking at buying at a Jeep as an off-season machine. Not sure which season I'd want to use it, but most likely summer as I've heard old Jeeps are basically non-existent for heat


----------



## thebeesknees22

I traded in my 370z for a 2017 Jeep sahara unlimited (winter edition) a year before I moved to Montreal. It's pretty awesome. Feels like driving an armored vehicle. 

I do miss the speed of my Z though, but it just wasn't practical. The jeep is kind of like driving a turtle in comparison. lol


----------



## MFB

I wouldn't be looking that new, going for something like an early 00s Wrangler that I could get for under $10K. But it's still just an inkling of an idea, whether or not I go through with it is another story.

On topic, took a risk on a denim jacket, it's still too early to say whether or not it's a good look. I think my "light" jeans still aren't light enough, so it's either pair it with khakis or nothing at all; and I don't believe the Winnie the Pooh look is allowed in public. Maybe I need to add a pair of black jeans to the wardrobe?


----------



## thebeesknees22

denim jacket? you mean Canadian tuxedo!


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

My shoelace was untied...had to tie it.


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> denim jacket? you mean Canadian tuxedo!



Preciously what I'm trying to avoid


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> Preciously what I'm trying to avoid


Is it classic denim/fit?


----------



## ImNotAhab

I didn't care about 60fps gaming until I got a new Xbox. Now 30fps is very noticeable to me. My ignorance was bliss.


----------



## p0ke

ImNotAhab said:


> I didn't care about 60fps gaming until I got a new Xbox. Now 30fps is very noticeable to me. My ignorance was bliss.



I haven't played anything is 60fps, but where I mostly notice different framerates is my Android TV. When the kids watch something on Kodi (which means the files are stored on a local HDD and are in various formats, resolutions and framerates), they basically never press stop, so the movie remains in the background until it ends, and if it happens to be in 24fps, the whole UI remains in 24hz mode. 
It's basically one click to switch in the Android TV main settings, but everytime it happens I wonder for a while if the hardware is giving up before I realize what's going on. I guess that's a fwp of it's own


----------



## Metropolis

ImNotAhab said:


> I didn't care about 60fps gaming until I got a new Xbox. Now 30fps is very noticeable to me. My ignorance was bliss.



Difference between 60-144fps is also noticeable, after that not so. 30fps with framerate drops on most demanding parts is just terrible with previous generation consoles.


----------



## BornToLooze

I haven't had a bass in a long time, so I got a bass rig. And as far as just playing along with guitar pro...I'm a lot better bass player than guitar player. I've been playing guitar since 2004. A couple years after that, a bought a bass, learned a couple Motorhead songs, got really stoned and traded my cheap shit bass for more weed.

It's been 10+ years since I've played bass...how am I better at that than guitar?


----------



## MFB

OK, OK, so I tried the denim jacket with khakis and a plain black tee, and it's infinitely better; so clearly the problem before was that my light jeans, aren't as light as I imagine they are, so they must NEVER be worn with the jacket. My baseball cap is still on the fence, but I'm 99% sure once I pick up my black beanie that I've put off ordering, it'll be the one piece I need to make it work. 

Denim jacket requires very utilitarian pieces with it, anything a hair excessive and it looks out of place.


----------



## BornToLooze

MFB said:


> OK, OK, so I tried the denim jacket with khakis and a plain black tee, and it's infinitely better; so clearly the problem before was that my light jeans, aren't as light as I imagine they are, so they must NEVER be worn with the jacket. My baseball cap is still on the fence, but I'm 99% sure once I pick up my black beanie that I've put off ordering, it'll be the one piece I need to make it work.
> 
> Denim jacket requires very utilitarian pieces with it, anything a hair excessive and it looks out of place.



Say 5 Helenas, and 10 Our Lord Gerard Ways, and all will be forgiven my son.


----------



## Steinmetzify

BornToLooze said:


> I haven't had a bass in a long time, so I got a bass rig. And as far as just playing along with guitar pro...I'm a lot better bass player than guitar player. I've been playing guitar since 2004. A couple years after that, a bought a bass, learned a couple Motorhead songs, got really stoned and traded my cheap shit bass for more weed.
> 
> It's been 10+ years since I've played bass...how am I better at that than guitar?



I’ve got a friend I grew up with. Good dude, cool guy. Only fault is he loves bowling. LOVES IT. Practices every weekend, plays on a league with his wife etc. 

I hate bowling. I think it’s stupid easy and I do it maybe once every five years or so, usually visiting him. I beat him every single time. Dude swears up and down that I’m practicing more than he is, taking lessons or what have you. 

Cracks my wife up, she knows how much I hate it and only do it because he wants to. 

I have zero idea why I’m a good bowling guy. No idea why you’d be great at bass. Fuckin weird shit.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Clearly there will be a 1 hour and 20 minute situation where you will have to use your savant bowling or bass playing in order to save the local community center from being razed by evil developers.


----------



## Church2224

I ain't got enough money for all the guitars I want that were released this year...

Time to get a third job or selling some shit....like organs. Who needs a Kidney Or half a liver from a healthy 29 year old man?


----------



## MFB

steinmetzify said:


> I’ve got a friend I grew up with. Good dude, cool guy. Only fault is he loves bowling. LOVES IT. Practices every weekend, plays on a league with his wife etc.
> 
> I hate bowling. I think it’s stupid easy and I do it maybe once every five years or so, usually visiting him. I beat him every single time. Dude swears up and down that I’m practicing more than he is, taking lessons or what have you.
> 
> Cracks my wife up, she knows how much I hate it and only do it because he wants to.
> 
> I have zero idea why I’m a good bowling guy. No idea why you’d be great at bass. Fuckin weird shit.





Seabeast2000 said:


> Clearly there will be a 1 hour and 20 minute situation where you will have to use your savant bowling or bass playing in order to save the local community center from being razed by evil developers.



Nah, he's just training to beat Roy Munson


----------



## Steinmetzify

Chucked a fairly expensive amp up FS locally as I don’t want to ship that big bastard.

Immediately hit with the sob stories and people asking for it for free.

Sure dude, you can have my $3000 amp for no cost at all. 

Price of doing business I guess.


----------



## ImNotAhab

steinmetzify said:


> Chucked a fairly expensive amp up FS locally as I don’t want to ship that big bastard.
> 
> Immediately hit with the sob stories and people asking for it for free.
> 
> Sure dude, you can have my $3000 amp for no cost at all.
> 
> Price of doing business I guess.



Is that a thing? Asking for things people are selling for free?


----------



## Steinmetzify

ImNotAhab said:


> Is that a thing? Asking for things people are selling for free?



Apparently. My wife had a garage sale this summer and whatever didn’t go she chucked up on FB Marketplace. Immediately go hit with a deluge of msgs asking for all of it for free. This stuff was $150+ new and she was selling it for $20. Still asked.


----------



## ImNotAhab

steinmetzify said:


> Apparently. My wife had a garage sale this summer and whatever didn’t go she chucked up on FB Marketplace. Immediately go hit with a deluge of msgs asking for all of it for free. This stuff was $150+ new and she was selling it for $20. Still asked.



Wow, the proverbial balls on some people.


----------



## Steinmetzify

ImNotAhab said:


> Wow, the proverbial balls on some people.



yeah. Responded to dude this morning with some smiley faces and he replied back “I’m guessing that’s a no huh? Think about it and let me know!” And he was deadass serious.


----------



## Seabeast2000

steinmetzify said:


> yeah. Responded to dude this morning with some smiley faces and he replied back “I’m guessing that’s a no huh? Think about it and let me know!” And he was deadass serious.


 Some or most of that is a business model for them ime.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Seabeast2000 said:


> Some or most of that is a business model for them ime.



Like I just give him a free amp and then he sells it for his own profit?


----------



## Seabeast2000

steinmetzify said:


> Like I just give him a free amp and then he sells it for his own profit?



Oh yeah.


----------



## Edika

I haven't been asked for free stuff but had lowball offers when posting locally. In terms of musical instruments or amps I just don't get any interest at all lol! Even for not so expensive items in relatively normal prices.

I had one guy, when selling humidifier, try to bargain of £20 for the taxi he needed to take to come pick it up and I just told him not my problem.


----------



## TedEH

I've met some people who basically make a living off of sketchy bargains and trades like that. Just spend the whole day looking for things they can lowball or get free then resell.

Most of the time I make the mistake of suggesting I'd consider trades for things and it inevitably leads to "do you want my old broken cell phone? do you want my xbox 360 that works most of the time?"


----------



## BornToLooze

I've had a couple drinks, and felt like listening to Slayer. And Youtube says the volume is up all the way. While I understand everyone has there preferences, there are some rules to metal. You don't make readable black metal logos, you don't alternate pick Master of Puppets, and you listen to Slayer as loud as possible and get jelly neck from it.

Just like Pantera might not be everybody's favorite band, but the breakdown from Domination is heavier than flying whales.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I put a load of laundry on, but my home office is next to our utility room and now it’s distractingly loud and I can’t concentrate so I’ve come on here to complain about it instead of answering my emails.



Too real; literally cannot stop relating.



TedEH said:


> I've met some people who basically make a living off of sketchy bargains and trades like that. Just spend the whole day looking for things they can lowball or get free then resell.
> 
> Most of the time I make the mistake of suggesting I'd consider trades for things and it inevitably leads to "do you want my old broken cell phone? do you want my xbox 360 that works most of the time?"



Ugh, I can't stand this. Worst part is 90% of the time I'd honestly be more interested in trading whatever I've got listed for something else just to try more gear, but it's never a serious trade offer. "Sick Prestige bro, want to trade it for my Squire and a dime bag?"


----------



## Kaura

Accidentally dropped my half empty cologne bottle on the bathroom floor this morning. Didn't have time to clean it up so of course when I got home I tiredly walked into the dark bathroom and sliced my foot open on one of the spiky shards. Luckily it was just a flesh wound... I'm just frustrated because I can't go to a a cruise ship and buy a new one from the tax free shop because of covid.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Told dude that wanted my amp for free to offer a trade or leave me alone. 

He offered me a $3500 Gibson LMFAO


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> Told dude that wanted my amp for free to offer a trade or leave me alone.
> 
> He offered me a $3500 Gibson LMFAO


soo.. sounds like a straight trade?


----------



## Steinmetzify

KnightBrolaire said:


> soo.. sounds like a straight trade?



This dude is obviously a psycho and I don't want anything to do with him.

Err...it's not you is it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> This dude is obviously a psycho and I don't want anything to do with him.
> 
> Err...it's not you is it


lool nope. i don't live in utah and l don't own any gibsons


----------



## Edika

steinmetzify said:


> This dude is obviously a psycho and I don't want anything to do with him.
> 
> Err...it's not you is it



Did he send any pics of the guitar? Is it actually a real Gibson? And if so I wonder if it's a "hot" item which he can rid off.
It's wise you decided not to deal with him any further.


----------



## Edika

And a post relevant to the thread, I've taken a big liking to Explorer shape guitars. They're not the most comfortable to play on the upper register on some but I like the shape a lot! The problem is they're big guitars with big cases and currently I have no space for them. I might be able to squeeze a couple of super stats but nothing else. Just opening one of the Explorer cases in the room is difficult.


----------



## Millul

Invent foldable Explorers!


----------



## TedEH

Ex-Folders? Exploders?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Cut a trade with a guy Tuesday, haven't heard back. Called twice and we were gonna meet Wednesday, no word. Texted, just responded to the marketplace listing and he saw it but no response. 


????


----------



## Steinmetzify

Don’t do it. Raep


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I mean when is a good enough time to cut the deal and relist it? I have no idea what's up and apparently the dude hurt himself at work earlier which is why we could've made the deal during the week. He's got his stuff marked as sold too so I'm really out of it but is a week of no response too short?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I mean when is a good enough time to cut the deal and relist it? I have no idea what's up and apparently the dude hurt himself at work earlier which is why we could've made the deal during the week. He's got his stuff marked as sold too so I'm really out of it but is a week of no response too short?



Not sure if you value my take but as a dude who's bought and sold a lot of stuff... After one week of ghosting and one "hurt at work" story, I'd move on. Those are red flags that tend to be typical indicators of people not legitimately prioritizing a transaction. I've had both buyers and sellers use the "hurt/ hospitalized/ sick excuse... many times in fact and ultimately the transaction never happens. Also being out of touch for a week is just a huge red flag altogether. Someone that's serious about doing business rarely disappears for a week.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not sure if you value my take but as a dude who's bought and sold a lot of stuff... After one week of ghosting and one "hurt at work" story, I'd move on. Those are red flags that tend to be typical indicators of people not legitimately prioritizing a transaction. I've had both buyers and sellers use the "hurt/ hospitalized/ sick excuse... many times in fact and ultimately the transaction never happens. Also being out of touch for a week is just a huge red flag altogether. Someone that's serious about doing business rarely disappears for a week.



I was actually just getting ready to post it here and as someone who has done exceptional business with you I take that opinion pretty seriously. I'm gonna list it on here and reply to my previous offers about interest. If nothing for a few weeks it's going to Reverb. Makes a lot of sense, thanks for the input!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Why is buy LARPing a thing?


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> And a post relevant to the thread, I've taken a big liking to Explorer shape guitars. They're not the most comfortable to play on the upper register on some but I like the shape a lot! The problem is they're big guitars with big cases and currently I have no space for them. I might be able to squeeze a couple of super stats but nothing else. Just opening one of the Explorer cases in the room is difficult.



Can totally relate. I have a case for one of my Explorers and it's so big, the only way it fits in my car is in the backseat and then I can't have anyone sitting there. Our bass players 35.5" bass case even fits in my trunk just fine, but not the explorer case...


----------



## I play music

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I mean when is a good enough time to cut the deal and relist it? I have no idea what's up and apparently the dude hurt himself at work earlier which is why we could've made the deal during the week. He's got his stuff marked as sold too so I'm really out of it but is a week of no response too short?


Relist? I don't even take my listings down until the deal has really happened ..


----------



## Randy

Seabeast2000 said:


> Why is buy LARPing a thing?



Totally a thing. They wanna try on the buyers remorse before they actually do the buying.


----------



## Edika

What is buy LARPing? Haven't heard of this term before.


----------



## Randy

Edika said:


> What is buy LARPing? Haven't heard of this term before.



It's a made up term but he's basically saying someone is pretending like they really want to buy your stuff, you agree to terms and then you never hear from them again.

Like why go through all the trouble of contacting someone and working out a deal (the ugly part) and then not just follow through on getting the item? It's play acting like you want to buy it but seemingly with no intention of actually buying it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My gf is asleep on my shoulder while I hold her hand so I can't get up to pee without waking her up. AMA.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've been posting about how I've finally getting the piercings I've always wanted, and a couple months ago I got my ears pierced at an 8 gauge (3 mm), 0/10 don't recommend, but he kept talking about how much of a beast I was for doing that. My wife was getting a helix, and I was getting a second lip piercing, because it's still 2008 and snake bites are still cool, and we were talking about piercings with our piercer and the apprentice.

When she did my lip I made a noise, because let's face it, piercings hurt, and she asked if I was good and I said that was a lot better than my ears, I almost passed out then. She was confused at first, but then started to put 2 and 2 together and was like, wait...you where the crazy dude that just said yolo and went straight to an 8???

So if you decide you're too impatient to stretch your ears you too can be the badass of the month at your local shop.

But, my plugs and other lip ring are black, and now I have a silver labret bar to throw it all off. I have to at least change the ball on it when my lip stops welling.


----------



## BenjaminW

I lowered the action on my uncle’s old 1984 Stratocaster after it being virtually unplayable for years due to it being higher than what I normally like. It plays much better obviously and I’ve started to enjoy it more (I also credit the John Norum/Europe fever I’ve got), but the B and high E string have been giving me hell.

Initially, I had the treble side at 4/64 and bass at 5/64, but if I set the high E in particular to that height, it starts choking out from around the 10th-14th frets. B string I know chokes out at that height as well in the same area. Anyways, so what I ended up doing was obviously raise the action on those strings to where it doesn’t choke and is actually playable without issues.

So it works fine as I said earlier, but what sucks is it always feels like it’s still too high, but it’s also as low as it can go without choking out on me.


----------



## mmr007

They are all sold out of Gwyneth Paltrow's "This Smells Like My Vagina Candle". Not a big fan of her but I am big fan of....(wait for it)................scented candles and I believe this would make a nice addition to my collection. That's my current first world problem


----------



## p0ke

mmr007 said:


> They are all sold out of Gwyneth Paltrow's "This Smells Like My Vagina Candle". Not a big fan of her but I am big fan of....(wait for it)................scented candles and I believe this would make a nice addition to my collection. That's my current first world problem



I had to google to see whether such a thing actually exists, and the first search result was a report of one exploding when lit  So maybe you're simply better off not having one 

My first world problem today is that I'm running out of underpants and can't find cheap replacements anywhere. I also don't want to buy crappy ones, because then I don't end up wearing them because they're uncomfortable. 
I've essentially been wearing the same 10 pairs for the last 2 years, but lately I've had to throw away like 4-5 pairs because they either break at the seams or just wear out. Maybe I should just order some Chinese ones from eBay and see if they're any good


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> I had to google to see whether such a thing actually exists, and the first search result was a report of one exploding when lit  So maybe you're simply better off not having one
> 
> My first world problem today is that I'm running out of underpants and can't find cheap replacements anywhere. I also don't want to buy crappy ones, because then I don't end up wearing them because they're uncomfortable.
> I've essentially been wearing the same 10 pairs for the last 2 years, but lately I've had to throw away like 4-5 pairs because they either break at the seams or just wear out. Maybe I should just order some Chinese ones from eBay and see if they're any good



I'd say with underwear it's better to pay a bit extra lol. I usually buy underwear after visiting shops to at least see how stiff they are. There is a market back home where you can find lots of stuff cheap and there where some shops that sold clothes and underwear really cheap. They looked good and felt soft to the touch. I bought a few pairs but some if them end up being really uncomfortable. Lesson learned lol.


----------



## Metropolis

Metropolis said:


> Thermostat on this room's radiator doesn't work as it should be and radiator is heating on full power. Damn radiators with water... -18°C in outside.



Now my Solar with roasted maple fretboard has a hairline crack across 1st fret position where fretboard starts after nut, fuck. Damn temperature and humidity changes are not good for wood. Don't know if it would have cracked without faulty thermostat and it was bit too warm and dry here. If there was something going on already where wood have been carved at the factory.


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> I'd say with underwear it's better to pay a bit extra lol.



Yep, I know... But I wish I could find something cheap and good though


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> My gf is asleep on my shoulder while I hold her hand so I can't get up to pee without waking her up. AMA.


One of my cats is asleep on my lap and this rarely happens so I don't want to move, guess this is my life now. AMA. 


p0ke said:


> I should just order some Chinese ones from eBay and see if they're any good


They aren't. Buy some decent undies and they'll last. I got a bunch of MeUndies and Saxx over the years and some of them are 5 tests old and still holding up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

If you haven't tried seamless underwear like Aswemove, you're missing out.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I don't like shopping for underwear with my wife because I don't want her seeing so many images of how they're really supposed to look.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I need a wireless mouse and keyboard to put near by bed for when I'm watching youtube and I don't want to get up.

I also need a backlit keyboard for my desk

I don't know if I feel like buying both, or just buying one. I have them in my Amazon cart but I just don't feel like paying for it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I need to learn to proof read my posts. Always see a dozen typoes after its too late to edit, and swipe texting is often just slightly off. 

Also posting on here through Firefox on Android has a bunch of formatting issues.


----------



## Protestheriphery

I just unboxed a new Gibson SG, which Ive GAS'ed over for years. The setup was atrocious, as is typical. I want to take it back to the store ASAP for a refund, but I gotta wait. I have a shoulder problem, and I'm still aching from bringing it home the first time. Tricky thing is: I have my eye on a better one, and I'm paranoid that it will get sold before I have a chance to return what I have.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> I need to learn to proof read my posts.



Same here. I do proof read them, but I have mild dyslexia so I don't always notice stuff like words missing (for example I've noticed that whenever I'm writing "pretty much" I tend to forget the word "much" for some reason) even when I do. I always end up editing my posts a million times because I notice such things later and I get super annoyed if I miss the edit window...
And it's much worse on the phone - I disabled autocorrect altogether because it kept changing certain words that would cause whole sentences to change meaning, but now I have lots of typos instead.


----------



## BornToLooze

There's a story to go with it, but I decided I wanted snakebites, and I had an issue with the original piercing, and I got my piercer to help me keep the piercing until the swelling is down, and i'm like a 1/4 way to looking like Howie Mandel from Disturbed.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> Howie Mandel from Disturbed.


Fucking got me with that one.


----------



## MFB

Feel like the bad guy even though nothing was really set in stone for guaranteed to happen; I had a potential trade lined up for my SG, but I can't deal with trem guitars so I pulled the plug now before it gets down to it. It's a slick guitar and worth the same for sure, but I just always get hung up on vintage trems and using it, and then over thinking if what I'm playing is "too heavy for a Strat" and it's like, why should I care? Then I never play the guitar and it sits on the rack.


----------



## Steinmetzify

MFB said:


> Feel like the bad guy even though nothing was really set in stone for guaranteed to happen; I had a potential trade lined up for my SG, but I can't deal with trem guitars so I pulled the plug now before it gets down to it. It's a slick guitar and worth the same for sure, but I just always get hung up on vintage trems and using it, and then over thinking if what I'm playing is "too heavy for a Strat" and it's like, why should I care? Then I never play the guitar and it sits on the rack.



Dude screw that, if I can play doom on this you can do it on a Strat 




Not ragging on you for not doing the trade BTW, just saying.


----------



## MFB

This one was going to be left in E, so it's not like it was for hard rocking, but there's a good chunk of stuff in E that I do like a _slightly_ more aggressive shape for just so I don't feel like a dad-rocker (ie Clutch, Coheed, White Zombie, etc)

Also, doom co-opted the FUCK out of vintage shapes, so doom on a JM isn't unheard of by any means - and also, NO TREM. I'd take that thing in a heartbeat.


----------



## MFB

Now that I've done three rounds of interviews, waiting to see if there's an offer is killing me. It's the weekend and my brain is still telling me to check my Gmail and see if anything came in. I knew not to expect anything on Friday, that'd be far too immediate, but this next week is going to be a LONG one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> Now that I've done three rounds of interviews, waiting to see if there's an offer is killing me. It's the weekend and my brain is still telling me to check my Gmail and see if anything came in. I knew not to expect anything on Friday, that'd be far too immediate, but this next week is going to be a LONG one.



Interviewing process can be totally exhausting. Its an interesting topic unto itself for sure that goes broadly IMO.


----------



## groverj3

I got unreasonably irritated that I received an email informing me that I'm 15 days past due on a student loan payment. Like, wtf, right? Everything's supposed to be on hold due to COVID. Then I realized, I'm old enough that some of my student loans are with the previous federal student loan program and banks end up buying your loans, so the Department of Education doesn't own them.These don't qualify for COVID deferment.

I guess I'll just have to use the gainful employment I found during the pandemic to pay it off all at once... Definitely living the struggle.


----------



## jaxadam

Garage door spring broke, so now my wife has to park in the "driveway".


----------



## Thaeon

Currently, just how Sisyphean work and every day repeating tasks are.


----------



## MFB

Made my traditional protein shake for lunch, and I always use milk because fuck water "shakes" but I'm pretty sure that last bit of milk was just enough to be sour but not by smell alone. Definitely didn't taste right going down, but it was still good on the use by date, and it was all I had with me so I'm not going to not drink it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

If you get the runs a little later then you'll know it was bad bad. lol 

We've all done it. It happens.


----------



## Demiurge

Thaeon said:


> Currently, just how Sisyphean work and every day repeating tasks are.



Indeed. The two hours of shoveling snow today was a most welcome reprieve.


----------



## TedEH

I guess this counts as a first-world problem: My hot water tank has stopped working. It keeps tripping the reset button on the tank and the breaker. I shut the breaker off for now 'cause I don't trust it. The landlord is going to replace the thing (it's from 2006), but I have to wait for that. In the meantime I'll have to borrow people's showers.


----------



## ImNotAhab

The Mass Effect Remaster looks pretty underwhelming. I'm still going to play it at some point but damn, was hoping for a more of a visual update.

Saying that though, 4K 60FPs will make a big difference at least.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My top shelf amaretto liqueur isn't hitting the spot like it should and I don't feel like putting on one of my many pairs of shoes and getting in my +$30K suv and and driving right around the corner to the liquor store so I'm bitching about it online via my custom built computer because life's not fair.

I'm also going to complain to my dog...who's laying in my king sized bed when he has his own twin sized bed in his own bedroom but he keeps ending up in mine. He's also wearing a custom handkerchief that I change occasionally. He has several of these and we switch them out so he can have variety. He's giving me attitude because he no longer wants to wear the leopard print one. He gets pissy when we don't change his handkerchief. 


None of this story is false....this is reality.


----------



## TedEH

We almost need a non-guitar-related flex thread.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

TedEH said:


> We almost need a non-guitar-related flex thread.


I thought this was it


----------



## TedEH

Close enough


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> Fucking got me with that one.



So I was ordering some half size plugs, and they had some of those things like Howie has, and I told my wife I was going to order some.


She threatened me with divorce if I ever think about ordering those again.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> So I was ordering some half size plugs, and they had some of those things like Howie has, and I told my wife I was going to order some.
> 
> 
> She threatened me with divorce if I ever think about ordering those again.


What? She's not down with the sickness?


----------



## Demiurge

Ordered an amp from Musician's Friend (used, so GC inventory), and it arrived two weeks ago with the power tubes missing. MF is still trying to figure out what they're going to do to resolve the issue.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Demiurge said:


> Ordered an amp from Musician's Friend (used, so GC inventory), and it arrived two weeks ago with the power tubes missing. MF is still trying to figure out what they're going to do to resolve the issue.



Shocking they have to think about it. I dunno, MAYBE SEND YOU SOME TUBES


----------



## Demiurge

steinmetzify said:


> Shocking they have to think about it. I dunno, MAYBE SEND YOU SOME TUBES



I did, of course, inquire as to why it's taking so long for the gears to turn towards this obvious conclusion, and they claim that the stores are short-staffed because of the pandemic blah blah blah. If they don't have the staff or time- all the more reason to not fuss over two lousy EL84s.


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> What? She's not down with the sickness?



I mean, I offered to get her one for her lip piercings...blah blah, something about being an adult.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Premium Bandai merch doesn't go up to 2X.


----------



## p0ke

My heat pump / AC is controllable over wifi, but the application is pretty bad. So I decided to reverse engineer it and make a better one myself...


----------



## jaxadam

I don't know if this is a First World, Why Are You Happy, or Why Are Your Kids Gonna Be mad, but we have a lot of legos. Everywhere. So my wife decided, unbeknownst to our kids, that she is super-gluing each piece as we go.


----------



## Demiurge

^Hey, why not- most lego sets now are pretty much just models anyway.

When I was a kid, my brother & I just had a big bucket of random pieces and had to use our imaginations... which meant that we would build cars to ram into each other as hard as possible to see whose would survive for the most part.


----------



## jaxadam

Demiurge said:


> ^Hey, why not- most lego sets now are pretty much just models anyway.
> 
> When I was a kid, my brother & I just had a big bucket of random pieces and had to use our imaginations... which meant that we would build cars to ram into each other as hard as possible to see whose would survive for the most part.



We have three large plastic bins filled to the brim, and we dump them out and they cover almost the floor. We just build random stuff and I’m always tasked with making huge spaceships.


----------



## BornToLooze

jaxadam said:


> I don't know if this is a First World, Why Are You Happy, or Why Are Your Kids Gonna Be mad, but we have a lot of legos. Everywhere. So my wife decided, unbeknownst to our kids, that she is super-gluing each piece as we go.


----------



## p0ke

jaxadam said:


> So my wife decided, unbeknownst to our kids, that she is super-gluing each piece as we go.



Have you seen the Lego movie? That's basically the plot right there


----------



## MFB

We got about 5-6" of snow out here in Malden, about 10 miles outside of Boston, and I like a reasonable adult when out to shovel out around my car and whatever was on top of my car for tomorrow morning so I won't have to do it then. We have an L shaped lot around the building, with three spots on the side, and then about 5 or 6 in the back with a drive aisle to actually pull in/out of them. The plows however, haven't really come by our streets yet, so I know tomorrow morning when they do actually hit the street and small side portion of our lot, I'll definitely have to check it before I can leave. 

Last week when we got snow, they were good about pushing back towards the building and not lengthwise down the leg portion, which is where my car is; so I'm hoping they do the same if they get to it before I wake up. They may see I cleared enough to get out in the morning and just say fuck it, and leave it for the next guy once I'm gone, no clue who my building has come through and do it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Me watching the Superbowl half time show.


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> Last week when we got snow, they were good about pushing back towards the building and not lengthwise down the leg portion, which is where my car is; so I'm hoping they do the same if they get to it before I wake up. They may see I cleared enough to get out in the morning and just say fuck it, and leave it for the next guy once I'm gone, no clue who my building has come through and do it.



Last place I lived, my assigned parking spot was both where the plow truck did the worst job clearing AND where all the drifts from every Nor'Easter would blow. Cars near me would just need a dusting to be good-to-go where my car is buried up to the door handles.


----------



## nightflameauto

This could be first world problem, why are you sad, or why are you mad:
Took a car in to get a stereo install. The shop totaled it. Not by driving it mind you, but my shorting out some collision detection system that is no longer made and can't be replaced with one from another vehicle of the same make because it's computer coded with the VIN. I'll be reimbursed by their insurance, but it took them five weeks to arrive at this conclusion, and in the meantime my wife is without her car. And it was a nice car for its age. Really well kept and drove like a dream.

So now we have to go car shopping again, which is one of the worst first world problems to have because car shopping means you have to deal with car salesmen. And there ain't so sleaze like car sales sleaze. *SIGH*


----------



## TedEH

nightflameauto said:


> car shopping means you have to deal with car salesmen. And there ain't so sleaze like car sales sleaze. *SIGH*


I'm with you on this one. Sorry, not sorry, to any car salesmen here but some of the worst experiences I can think of having to interact with another human being have been car salesmen. The whole profiling and wild mood swings and suddenly being your best friend then making up some BS about what they need to go discuss with their manager then twisting your arm about how great a deal you're getting and it's you're really screwing them but hey best buddy, you play guitar right - imagine how perfect this will be to carry things to gigs but also don't you dare try to screw me on this price 'cause I'll make your life a nightmare but also hey buddy don't worry I can get you a good price, and hold on a minute, I need to ask my manager something.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> I'm with you on this one. Sorry, not sorry, to any car salesmen here but some of the worst experiences I can think of having to interact with another human being have been car salesmen. The whole profiling and wild mood swings and suddenly being your best friend then making up some BS about what they need to go discuss with their manager then twisting your arm about how great a deal you're getting and it's you're really screwing them but hey best buddy, you play guitar right - imagine how perfect this will be to carry things to gigs but also don't you dare try to screw me on this price 'cause I'll make your life a nightmare but also hey buddy don't worry I can get you a good price, and hold on a minute, I need to ask my manager something.


Undercoating. Always with the undercoating. *FACEPALM*


----------



## TedEH

In fairness, the need for rust prevention is pretty real in Quebec. The last car I had to get rid of was thanks to rust.


----------



## bulb

too much gear, too much stuff, must sell


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nightflameauto said:


> So now we have to go car shopping again, which is one of the worst first world problems to have because car shopping means you have to deal with car salesmen. And there ain't so sleaze like car sales sleaze. *SIGH*



I highly recommend talking to Tom over at AutoMatch Consulting. It's a car buying service. It's only a few hundred dollars but they do everything for you. I used thier service on my wife's most recent car and can't recommend them enough. Zero stress, no hassle.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> In fairness, the need for rust prevention is pretty real in Quebec. The last car I had to get rid of was thanks to rust.


It can be that way around here too with the salts in winter. In fact, I've always wondered why they don't just do it by default rather than using it as an upsell crowbar.


MaxOfMetal said:


> I highly recommend talking to Tom over at AutoMatch Consulting. It's a car buying service. It's only a few hundred dollars but they do everything for you. I used thier service on my wife's most recent car and can't recommend them enough. Zero stress, no hassle.


I'll have to keep this in mind. Right now the wife and I are so burnt on car bullshit we're giving it a couple weeks so we don't rip somebody's head off if they try to jerk us around.


----------



## Demiurge

It's amazing how every WebEx conference is always somebody's first time using a computer.


----------



## Xaios

-41 Celsius today. That's brisk, baby!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Demiurge said:


> It's amazing how every WebEx conference is always somebody's first time using a computer.


Box of crackers + hot mic


----------



## MFB

Trying not to furiously spam the refresh key on my Gmail hoping to see an offer. It's only Tuesday, hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> I highly recommend talking to Tom over at AutoMatch Consulting. It's a car buying service. It's only a few hundred dollars but they do everything for you. I used thier service on my wife's most recent car and can't recommend them enough. Zero stress, no hassle.


I'm going to do this. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Xaios said:


> -41 Celsius today. That's brisk, baby!



Only -30C for me the next few days. Still sucks.


----------



## Xaios

Furtive Glance said:


> Only -30C for me the next few days. Still sucks.


Whereabouts are you in BC? I live in the Yukon now, but I grew up in Kelowna.


----------



## jaxadam

Furtive Glance said:


> Only -30C for me the next few days. Still sucks.



So I shouldn't be complaining about 65F and cloudy?


----------



## thebeesknees22

uh oh... Cabin fever.... setting in hard... Working from home. Covid and curfews and it being super cold outside means I'm stuck inside. aeerrrrggggghhhhhh.....cab...in.....feeev....errrrrrrrrrrr

caaaabiinnnn feeeeeverrrrrrRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Xaios

jaxadam said:


> So I shouldn't be complaining about 65F and cloudy?


I'd melt into a puddle in the Florida summer sun and complain the whole way, so meh. Each in our own way, we suffer.


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been layed off since the begining of January, and spent most of December off being sick. Due to a loss of ability to tell what time or day it is anymore, the other day I started drink probably too early cut my palm open while I was drunk. I've been hoping it would heal up so I could play guitar again, and thought it was better....nope.

So I have a new guitar I've been trying to decide if it was a keeper or not, and it's a pretty rad guitar, but I think the bloodstain on the back of the neck and side of the fretboard kinda sealed the deal.


Dear God...I think I'm experiencing that descent into insanity everybody else had when this Covid bullshit started. Does this mean I have to watch Tiger King now?


----------



## _MonSTeR_

jaxadam said:


> I don't know if this is a First World, Why Are You Happy, or Why Are Your Kids Gonna Be mad, but we have a lot of legos. Everywhere. So my wife decided, unbeknownst to our kids, that she is super-gluing each piece as we go.



That’s just wrong. Is this what normally happens in Florida?


----------



## BlackMastodon

_MonSTeR_ said:


> That’s just wrong. Is this what normally happens in Florida?


'Florida Couple Sentenced to 12 Months Community Service for Superglueing Lego Set: "We were just sick of stepping on Lego pieces," the husband said, holding back tears. 
When asked for comment, their neighbour said "I always knew that family was a little off, but I didn't know the extent of their depravity. May God and these good Yew-nigh-ted States have mercy on their soul."
"I'm just worried about those kids, growing up in a home like that. They need Jesus," said another onlooker as the police brought the husband out in handcuffs. A specialist was brought to the scene with several bottles of acetone.
More at 11.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

BlackMastodon said:


> 'Florida Couple Sentenced to 12 Months Community Service for Superglueing Lego Set: "We were just sick of stepping on Lego pieces," the husband said, holding back tears.
> When asked for comment, their neighbour said "I always knew that family was a little off, but I didn't know the extent of their depravity. May God and these good Yew-nigh-ted States have mercy on their soul."
> "I'm just worried about those kids, growing up in a home like that. They need Jesus," said another onlooker as the police brought the husband out in handcuffs. A specialist was brought to the scene with several bottles of acetone.
> More at 11.



Perfect!!! I’m sorry I can only like that post once!!!

That’s exactly what the Internet has led we British expect of Floridians, now if you’ll excuse me I’m off to have tea with Her Majesty, as we British do every Wednesday.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I have to shoot and music video for release and release a single this year but I don't feel like it.

I hate video shoots and I don't want to release music right now but I don't have much of a choice...I don't even know what song I'm gonna release yet


----------



## gunch

gunch said:


> I've been on this site for like 10 years and I still can't play for shit and I have next to worthless gear and I have a feeling that I'm just annoying and uncool on here because I talk about stuff I have no first world experience with. I'll type out a reply to a thread and 60% of the time I'll just delete it before clicking post reply.
> 
> I want to quit guitar and take up a hobby with less financial investment but I really can't divorce my music appreciation from guitar appreciation and it sucks. But I have no value as a player or technician
> 
> _Why don't you just talk to local dudes in your area?
> _
> I tried that and it wasn't a good experience
> 
> t. working poor depressed shut-in sorry for the vent



Feeling this again, like I want to dumpster everything, pull a hufschmid here and call it good. But I like you guys too much

Recently, buying a bunch of parts and not being able to get anything to work really frustrated me and made me do the big think that I shouldn’t try anymore and cut my losses. My playing isn’t any better because I hate all my guitars. I’m tired. Tired of gear, no money for good stuff, wishing I had good stuff, thinking “when I have (x) I can buckle down and get started”


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Feeling this again, like I want to dumpster everything, pull a hufschmid here and call it good. But I like you guys too much
> 
> Recently, buying a bunch of parts and not being able to get anything to work really frustrated me and made me do the big think that I shouldn’t try anymore and cut my losses. My playing isn’t any better because I hate all my guitars. I’m tired. Tired of gear, no money for good stuff, wishing I had good stuff, thinking “when I have (x) I can buckle down and get started”


Gear doesn't make you a better player, practicing more and buckling down makes you a better player. 
Take it from a gearwhore, it's an endless void that will never satiate your lust for new toys. 
Also being trash is okay. I'm a trash player but I have fun and I still have juust enough technique to write the kind of stuff I want to.


----------



## Demiurge

Regarding being what someone would confuse with being a "real" musician, that ship sailed so long ago. Being a good player, sailed with the first. Being a productive hobbyist, the top of the mast peeks out over the horizon. Guy who bashes-around a couple ideas, rarely with enough time to pull things together while shoveling gear into the ever-widening internal void born from the realization that the former aspirations were meant for another caste of people- that'll have to do.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Why does the ship have to sail? Can't we be rockstars in retirement? lol We'll have tons of time then. Just remember not to headbang too hard or you'll mess up your neck in your 80's.


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> Gear doesn't make you a better player, practicing more and buckling down makes you a better player.
> Take it from a gearwhore, it's an endless void that will never satiate your lust for new toys.
> Also being trash is okay. I'm a trash player but I have fun and I still have juust enough technique to write the kind of stuff I want to.
> View attachment 90098



Im just starting to really question myself if guitar is something I want to put time in anymore, be it here, YouTube, idly scrolling through reverb, etc. 

I could at least replace it with video games or god forbid the only thing I’m kind of good at besides cooking, drawing. 

And believe me, I know, if I miraculously came into possession of a J Custom or an Aristides or a Core Mayones I wouldn’t instantly become Kevin Heiderich. And that dude plays a GIO and a RG350M.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

gunch said:


> Im just starting to really question myself if guitar is something I want to put time in anymore, be it here, YouTube, idly scrolling through reverb, etc.
> 
> I could at least replace it with video games or god forbid the only thing I’m kind of good at besides cooking, drawing.
> 
> And believe me, I know, if I miraculously came into possession of a J Custom or an Aristides or a Core Mayones I wouldn’t instantly become Kevin Heiderich. And that dude plays a GIO and a RG350M.



I get it, man- there's a lot of times where I feel I don't deserve the gear I _*do*_ have.
Playing drums is what got me into music, and is still my favorite thing in the world. I'm terrible. I can play through a handful of songs that I like, but I can't do anything note-perfect. My brain doesn't work that way. I know if I try to play without a backing track or to a click, I will almost certainly be off beat. I don't count when I play. I never learned proper technique for anything. I never learned how to properly set up my equipment. In short, I LOVE playing drums, but I just don't GET it. 

I got into guitar as a side-project in case I ever wanted to try writing anything (lmao), and apparently, I am much better at this- though still a far cry from most of the folks that post here. And honestly, I believe that a _*lot*_ of that is _because_ of the folks that post here- I know and understand more about my guitars than drums because I found this community and there's so much knowledge and experience being shared here. Turned me from a drummer pretending to play guitar to a guitarist pretending to play drums. It does frustrate me to no end that I'm absolutely trash at the thing that I'm most passionate about- and there are some days where you're really feeling the plateau and you look at this dumb hobby that you've sunken all of this disposable income into and wonder what you're doing. But....there's also those times when I have an absolutely shit day, get home, hop on the kit and pump some serious aggression out of my system and there is *-nothing-* else that compares to that therapeutically. Wouldn't trade it for anything.

I guess tl;dr is you don't have to be "good", you just have to enjoy the process. It's okay to get frustrated, but don't forget the other side of that coin; and if you honest to God don't enjoy playing anymore, maybe it's time to try something different- pick up a bass, or drums, keys, etc.


----------



## Demiurge

thebeesknees22 said:


> Why does the ship have to sail? Can't we be rockstars in retirement? lol We'll have tons of time then. Just remember not to headbang too hard or you'll mess up your neck in your 80's.



There is that nice retirement fantasy of getting to spend time doing things one enjoys, finally unimpeded by career. I've thought about being some old hippy-looking man making weird, eclectic music by myself for my own enjoyment. It's all very pleasant.

In my career, with its miserable cult of exertion, I'm either going to keel-over long before tasting the freedom or my hands will be two withered claws by then from endless typing.


----------



## nightflameauto

gunch said:


> Im just starting to really question myself if guitar is something I want to put time in anymore, be it here, YouTube, idly scrolling through reverb, etc.
> 
> I could at least replace it with video games or god forbid the only thing I’m kind of good at besides cooking, drawing.
> 
> And believe me, I know, if I miraculously came into possession of a J Custom or an Aristides or a Core Mayones I wouldn’t instantly become Kevin Heiderich. And that dude plays a GIO and a RG350M.


Lemme let you in on a little secret, bud. We all go through this at some point. Sometimes more than once. And some of us even follow through on ridding ourselves of what we consider to be crap gear because we don't feel like we deserve even that. But here's the thing, I and I can say this fairly confidently as someone that's went through the cycle a few times myself in my twenties and even early thirties. (I'm now 47.) You'll be back. If it's in you at all, and you enjoy it even a little, no matter how bad a player you are, you'll be back.

Save yourself the heartache of having to reacquire gear. Set it aside if you must for a bit, but keep it available to you. Then, when the urge strikes, you don't have to pine away while you save up to rebuy that supposed crappy gear you already have and can just pick it up and get back to it.

It doesn't matter if you suck. It doesn't matter if you know theory or scales or arpeggios. What matters is if it's fun. Trust me, I've had instruments in and out of my life since I was three years old and have learned the lesson time and again. You may think it's not worth it now, but you will again someday.

I say this as a fully self-aware hack. I probably only manage to write a song or two a year at this point in my life, but the thing is I *CAN* write a song or two because, despite not feeling like I deserve it most of the time, the instruments are right there waiting when the urge strikes or the creative nerve begins to twitch. I can grab them, tune up, and in a few minutes be right back to where I was the last time I played them.

There's my bit of advice for the day. From an old dude still clinging to the dream.


----------



## p0ke

nightflameauto said:


> Lemme let you in on a little secret, bud. We all go through this at some point. Sometimes more than once. And some of us even follow through on ridding ourselves of what we consider to be crap gear because we don't feel like we deserve even that. But here's the thing, I and I can say this fairly confidently as someone that's went through the cycle a few times myself in my twenties and even early thirties. (I'm now 47.) You'll be back. If it's in you at all, and you enjoy it even a little, no matter how bad a player you are, you'll be back.
> 
> Save yourself the heartache of having to reacquire gear. Set it aside if you must for a bit, but keep it available to you. Then, when the urge strikes, you don't have to pine away while you save up to rebuy that supposed crappy gear you already have and can just pick it up and get back to it.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you suck. It doesn't matter if you know theory or scales or arpeggios. What matters is if it's fun. Trust me, I've had instruments in and out of my life since I was three years old and have learned the lesson time and again. You may think it's not worth it now, but you will again someday.
> 
> I say this as a fully self-aware hack. I probably only manage to write a song or two a year at this point in my life, but the thing is I *CAN* write a song or two because, despite not feeling like I deserve it most of the time, the instruments are right there waiting when the urge strikes or the creative nerve begins to twitch. I can grab them, tune up, and in a few minutes be right back to where I was the last time I played them.
> 
> There's my bit of advice for the day. From an old dude still clinging to the dream.



^ agreed. Besides, unless you've got some super duper collectors item grade gear, you won't get enough money selling them to cover their sentinental value. So I'd say it's better to put the gear in storage for a while, just so you can take it out again once you feel like it.
I've had long periods of not playing at all, and then all of a sudden something just triggers the urge to pick up the guitar again. Sometimes it lasts and sometimes it doesn't, but it doesn't really matter.

Also there's no rule that you can't play video games or draw if you play the guitar. The more the merrier imho!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bought a "gamer" keyboard just because I wanted the backlighting to help type. The wrong one showed up and it's stuck in the gay ass rainbow color configuration and wouldn't change colors to match my lighting color. Ended up having to drive to UPS to send it back. Now I'm waiting on my Amazon credit so I can order a better one.

I wanted my new mouse and keyboard for the weekend to play drunk among us with friends. Now I have to use my old keyboard. I won't get the new one until Sunday. NO ONE UNDERSTANDS HOW MUCH I SUFFER


----------



## diagrammatiks

gunch said:


> Feeling this again, like I want to dumpster everything, pull a hufschmid here and call it good. But I like you guys too much
> 
> Recently, buying a bunch of parts and not being able to get anything to work really frustrated me and made me do the big think that I shouldn’t try anymore and cut my losses. My playing isn’t any better because I hate all my guitars. I’m tired. Tired of gear, no money for good stuff, wishing I had good stuff, thinking “when I have (x) I can buckle down and get started”



you can get a fantastic rig now-a-days for like 5-600 bucks. even less if you already have a computer to play through. 

the rest is just practice. just practice. practice some more.


----------



## gunch

diagrammatiks said:


> you can get a fantastic rig now-a-days for like 5-600 bucks. even less if you already have a computer to play through.
> 
> the rest is just practice. just practice. practice some more.



It’s not really the rig part bc yeah I have a decent pc and an interface, it’s just I’m dumb as shit with the guitar part of the equation.


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> ^ agreed. Besides, unless you've got some super duper collectors item grade gear, you won't get enough money selling them to cover their sentinental value. So I'd say it's better to put the gear in storage for a while, just so you can take it out again once you feel like it.
> I've had long periods of not playing at all, and then all of a sudden _*something just triggers the urge to pick up the guitar again.*_ Sometimes it lasts and sometimes it doesn't, but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Also there's no rule that you can't play video games or draw if you play the guitar. The more the merrier imho!



I just had one of those triggers, and does anybody else come back from a long break and it seems like their playing is on fire?

Also, was playing guitar earlier, nailed a solo and I bent the last note so high the string slipped and took a little skin off my finger. Maybe I should have waited until I was on a blues kick instead of Phil X kick, because that's the second time this week I hurt myself playing guitar.


But for real, if you feel like you're in a rut, go back to the stuff that first got you into guitar so it makes it fun again.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> does anybody else come back from a long break and it seems like their playing is on fire?



That's a weird feeling, but I also get this sometimes. And other times it feels like I can't play anything


----------



## Steinmetzify

Sat down to doom tonight; this is newer for me but I got into it. 

I can’t always play what I want to; haven’t trained myself for years like I have for metal. 

Riff gods united tonight; I could do no wrong and it was doomy as fuck. 

As a self taught player, it’s REALLY gratifying to hear in my head before I get to a part where it should go next, and that was ALLLLL of tonight. Shit was awesome. 

First world problem is I can’t take my thousands of dollars of gear and do that all the time....


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> That's a weird feeling, but I also get this sometimes. And other times it feels like I can't play anything



Ya, those are the times it doesn't stick, but that's the great thing about how I just love music. If I just wanted to sit there and learn how to do this...



I would have just thrown in the towel a long time ago. But sometimes I'll just hear a song and I want to play it, and since I play very much like me, no matter what genre it is, I sound like me playing. So it can be a song I heard on the radio one time, but it was an earworm, so I download a guitar pro tab of it, play along with as best I can, wing the parts I don't know to the best of my abilities, and it might not be youtube worthy, but it's at least a 3 star Guitar Center cover.



steinmetzify said:


> As a self taught player, it’s REALLY gratifying to hear in my head before I get to a part where it should go next, and that was ALLLLL of tonight. Shit was awesome.



I took guitar lessons for a couple months when I started, and he made a _*HUGE *_deal about how you have to tap your foot along to the metronome, and that always messed me up, because I had to focus more on trying to tap my foot in time than playing. And not too long after that, I quit lessons and started playing in a band where I couldn't hear myself live, so I just watched the drummer and the bass player, even before I learned how to use a metronome.

Earlier tonight I when I was playing along with guitar pro, I know it had a weird time, but after a couple beats I got it and could groove along with it.

But my wife swears I'm the dude version of Yui from K-on, because she took choir in school and knows music theory and all that jazz, and I don't know a bit of theory, but one time she asked me about something in a song, and apparently I explained theory clearer than any of her teachers did other than I didn't know what anything was called.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bought a new 4x4, now have to get runners, flaps, matts, a few guards, etc. I mean twist my arm but I just spent man
-years doing research on vehicles and wound up where I was 30 years ago but with 2021 version LOL. Density, accepted.


----------



## possumkiller

Shaved my ass. It's like a fart amplifier. No such thing as a silent fart anymore. I guess the hair is what keeps your cheeks just a tiny bit apart for gas to be able to flow through without motorboating them.


----------



## Steinmetzify

possumkiller said:


> Shaved my ass. It's like a fart amplifier. No such thing as a silent fart anymore. I guess the hair is what keeps your cheeks just a tiny bit apart for gas to be able to flow through without motorboating them.


----------



## lurè

possumkiller said:


> Shaved my ass. It's like a fart amplifier. No such thing as a silent fart anymore. I guess the hair is what keeps your cheeks just a tiny bit apart for gas to be able to flow through without motorboating them.



I had laser hair removal over there and can confirm the tone improvement.


----------



## possumkiller

lurè said:


> I had laser hair removal over there and can confirm the tone improvement.


Like how do porn chicks deal with this? Do they only shave their ass when prepping for a scene? What about cam girls? They have to deal with it almost daily.


----------



## lurè

possumkiller said:


> Like how do porn chicks deal with this? Do they only shave their ass when prepping for a scene? What about cam girls? They have to deal with it almost daily.



The only thing i know is that now I make sure everyone in my house know I ate beans for dinner


----------



## BlackMastodon

lurè said:


> I had laser hair removal over there and can confirm the tone improvement.


I've considered this but until we have reliable robots doing laser hair removal, I can't put someone through the situation of staring at my asshole while blasting a laser around it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> I've considered this but until we have reliable robots doing laser hair removal, I can't put someone through the situation of staring at my asshole while blasting a laser around it.


Brazilian style has been around a while AFAIK


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> Brazilian style has been around a while AFAIK


Yeah I just feel for the poor girl that would be doing it.


----------



## possumkiller

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah I just feel for the poor girl that would be doing it.


I mean, they signed up for it. They get paid.


----------



## Kaura

I fucking hate the premier-feature on Youtube. I'm like "ohh, an interesting new video on my subscription list... Oh wait... *premieres in next century* Well, thanks for nothing. *continues watching old Simpsons clips*".


----------



## lurè

Yes, plus they see more assholes than faces, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## bostjan

Had a bunch of scheduled shit I had to do (vehicle inspection, dog license, blood work, etc. etc.), and decided to schedule it all for the same day, so I called each place, coordinated what was available, took a day off, then booked everything. I felt like a genius.

Then, as the day got nearer, one by one, all of my appointments except my car inspection called to reschedule. So, I still had yesterday off, but my car failed inspection because the dealership claimed there was dry rot on my front tire (that I just bought last year) under the hub cap where no one can see. So now I need another appointment with a more reputable mechanic and yesterday's vacation day was a waste.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> I fucking hate the premier-feature on Youtube. I'm like "ohh, an interesting new video on my subscription list... Oh wait... *premieres in next century* Well, thanks for nothing. *continues watching old Simpsons clips*".



It's cause people use it wrong.
It's got the potential to be a cool feature if folks stuck to like a one day limit on the timer. That's enough time for you to see it's coming, get excited, and not forget about it.


----------



## BornToLooze

I haven't had power since Monday, so I just left my beer sitting on the table (convenient and stayed cold), and forgot to put it in the fridge when the power came back on.

Now my beer's warm.


----------



## MFB

One of my guitars sold, so now I'm back down to only 2 guitars, one in E and one in D; however, the dude who bought it was 'old school' and 99% sure he was a COVID denier (he thanked me for not requiring masks when I sold him the guitar, but I kept my distance anyways since that's just what I do) and when we were talking about gear he had the bias of Chinese = junk.

I don't really care that much, let him relive his glory days through the thing, but it's still a bit of a bummer seeing a guitar like that go to a home like that.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I ordered some new glasses, and according to my wife I look like Skrillex now.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BornToLooze said:


> So I ordered some new glasses, and according to my wife I look like Skrillex now.
> 
> View attachment 90527


Larp your way onto some high dollar gigs. I think you need an apple laptop , or just the decal.


----------



## BornToLooze

Seabeast2000 said:


> Larp your way onto some high dollar gigs. I think you need an apple laptop , or just the decal.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Resale value = +2000%


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## p0ke

Just paid the last installments of mine and my wife's phones and my mesh system, and was starting to look into buying a new TV... And then I ran out of heating oil 
So now I have to dish out almost 1k€ for a refill... So no new TV this spring at least.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Today i wanted to go to work on my bike but forgot one of my blinker is broken. And a stock one is 40$ a piece. And all the shops around are closed. And i kinda hate my job. Well not really but everybody operates accordingly to the rule of "not my problem".


----------



## ImNotAhab

I am recently annoyed by people anthropomorphizing their pets. Don't get me a wrong, I love animals, owning a pet can be a great experience, but it's a pet. Posting a video of your cat and captioning it "fluffy misses Mommy" does not make you a parent.


----------



## TedEH

I legitimately get really annoyed with some "pet parents" who are entirely oblivious or ignorant of their animals body language - to the point of trying to attribute human characters to them and making all kinds of dumb claims that "oh look, he really likes you, he wants you to x/y/z" when the pet is clearly trying to escape.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Since I’ve been home working for nigh on a year now, I’ve reached the perfect understanding with my cat.

When he wants fuss, he sits on the desk under the monitors behind the keyboard and receives fuss. When he doesn’t want fuss he sits somewhere else and I let him get on with being a cat.

Respect the cat.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> On topic, took a risk on a denim jacket, it's still too early to say whether or not it's a good look. I think my "light" jeans still aren't light enough, so it's either pair it with khakis or nothing at all; and I don't believe the Winnie the Pooh look is allowed in public. Maybe I need to add a pair of black jeans to the wardrobe?



Circling back to this golden oldie, black jeans were a 100% must have + white undershirt not black. I'm actually buying some new black tees as the other ones wore out incredibly quick, so maybe that'll fix it.

But I wore that outfit on Saturday and the BDE energy was so high, you'd think it was Anakin's midichlorian count.


----------



## Demiurge

Adventures in dealing with company leadership... so our company has employee surveys but doesn't quite understand how they work. The most recent survey was towards the end of the last year right after a round of layoffs and, for those left behind, the obliteration of work/life balance. The survey results- which are anonymous but able to be indexed by teams- in our unit were predictably poor, so what are they doing? Our new director is scheduling one-on-one phone calls with everybody to "get to know" us and to talk about things we like & don't like at work. Clearly, this is a backdoor way of finding out who might have been responsible for the more scathing responses. Perhaps we have little self-respect in toiling in what's becoming a white collar sweatshop without telling our bosses to go fuck themselves, but we're not stupid.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought two Life pedal clones last month; first of them on the 14th and it shipped same day. It’s just now gotten to my city. 

Fuck you USPS.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Also, I was looking at some used Suhrs/Tom Andersons on GC’s used section; the ones from ‘91-‘92 were marked ‘vintage’. 

The idea that something that was built when I was 17 is now considered vintage fuckin sucks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thinking about going skiing in CO, but doesn't look there's going to be much powder while I'm going to be there. Really don't want to drive 20 hours just to ride fucking groomers and get drunk in my hotel room.


----------



## nightflameauto

steinmetzify said:


> Also, I was looking at some used Suhrs/Tom Andersons on GC’s used section; the ones from ‘91-‘92 were marked ‘vintage’.
> 
> The idea that something that was built when I was 17 is now considered vintage fuckin sucks.


I know that feeling well. I always say Skid Row as the late bloomer in the pop metal I grew up with. The day I heard them getting play on the local classic rock station was the day I realized I'd passed over the "you're fucking old" line.


----------



## dr_game0ver

steinmetzify said:


> Also, I was looking at some used Suhrs/Tom Andersons on GC’s used section; the ones from ‘91-‘92 were marked ‘vintage’.
> 
> The idea that something that was built when I was 17 is now considered vintage fuckin sucks.


According to Forza Horizon 4, 2005 is "retro".


----------



## BornToLooze

I bought a 6505 MH, and I forgot how much the cab I have sucks because I just use combos.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bought a 7 string dimarzio pickup and I cannot figure out what the hell it is. Part number looks like dp765 which comes up with zilch. Doesn't help that it's dual hex bolt coils like 99% of their 7 string models either. DCR is around 10 kohm. I'd guess some random oem model


----------



## TedEH

You could try emailing them - https://www.dimarzio.com/node/1756


----------



## Merrekof

KnightBrolaire said:


> Bought a 7 string dimarzio pickup and I cannot figure out what the hell it is. Part number looks like dp765 which comes up with zilch. Doesn't help that it's dual hex bolt coils like 99% of their 7 string models either. DCR is around 10 kohm. I'd guess some random oem model


Seriously.. how much trouble would it be to just, idk, put a sticker underneath with the name.. It wouldn't be the first time someone tries to sell an oem pickup as an aftermarket Dimarzio


----------



## p0ke

I've been generally very happy with my sub-100€ acoustic, but today I found one place where corners had been cut when I had to adjust the truss rod:







I mean, look at that hideous routing job! I could do better with a sharp screwdriver 
It sits under the truss rod cover though, so I couldn't be bothered doing anything about it. The guy at their QC must've thought the same.


----------



## thebeesknees22

It's -10C outside, but my apartment is so hot with the sun shining that I have to open my windows a bit. ...then it gets too cold. I can't find a happy medium. I should probably put socks on and just leave my windows open, but then I have to go to the trouble of putting socks on.


----------



## Kaura

thebeesknees22 said:


> It's -10C outside, but my apartment is so hot with the sun shining that I have to open my windows a bit. ...then it gets too cold. I can't find a happy medium. I should probably put socks on and just leave my windows open, but then I have to go to the trouble of putting socks on.



Ahhh... the springtime. I had to blast the AC on full cold in my car today even though it was below freezing point outside. Didn't help that I was wearing my work jumpsuit that keeps me warm even when it's -25C inside the freezer I work in.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Ahhh... the springtime. I had to blast the AC on full cold in my car today even though it was below freezing point outside. Didn't help that I was wearing my work jumpsuit that keeps me warm even when it's -25C inside the freezer I work in.



I've somehow managed to dial my system in such that it doesn't matter if it's +10°C or -30°C (it's been bouncing between -10°C and +10°C for the last week or so), the temperature is always roughly 21°C (±2°). I just burn wood when it's really cold to save oil and electricity + it's kinda cozy when there's fire in the fireplace.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Merrekof said:


> Seriously.. how much trouble would it be to just, idk, put a sticker underneath with the name.. It wouldn't be the first time someone tries to sell an oem pickup as an aftermarket Dimarzio


Dimarzio tech support has no idea what pickup it is. They said it must have been mislabeled as they don't make a dp765. wompwomp.


----------



## thebeesknees22

put it on reverb for $10k. "one of a kind dimarzio pickup! Mislabeled"


----------



## BornToLooze

thebeesknees22 said:


> put it on reverb for $10k. "one of a kind dimarzio pickup! Mislabeled"



Don't lowball me! I know what I have.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Maybe Essex Recording Studios will buy it off you and do just that with their listing.


----------



## Bodes

With my wife works super hard, she goes to bed quite early. My one-year-old son also goes to sleep quite early, and is a really good sleeper. Footy season (Aussie Rules) has begun, so I am starting to consider buying wireless head phones so I can have the TV volume up to a reasonable level.


----------



## BornToLooze

I posted about how much my cab sucks, but no, I'm too used to old Peaveys to remember how much gain a 6505 has. I tried with another guitar that had the tone knob rolled down, I was just using so much goddamned gain I sounded like Matt Pike.

Now I have some serious 9 string gas.


----------



## Kaura

I always end up cooking too much rice. I can't believe how a small ass 1 desiliter cup of dry rice can turn into a whole plateful of cooked rice.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I always end up cooking too much rice. I can't believe how a small ass 1 desiliter cup of dry rice can turn into a whole plateful of cooked rice.



Same here - I usually cook 3dl of rice and the whole family eats from it two days in a row 
Then for whatever reason my brain gets stuck in that mode when I cook spaghetti, and end up eating pretty much only bolognese sauce myself because the kids get all the spaghetti (wife has separate gluten free spaghetti)...


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Same here - I usually cook 3dl of rice and the whole family eats from it two days in a row
> Then for whatever reason my brain gets stuck in that mode when I cook spaghetti, and end up eating pretty much only bolognese sauce myself because the kids get all the spaghetti (wife has separate gluten free spaghetti)...



Man, I feel like an idiot. For the past few days when I've cooked rice I just dump it all on the plate and eat all my stomach can handle and throw the rest away. Didn't remember that you refrigerate rice.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Man, I feel like an idiot. For the past few days when I've cooked rice I just dump it all on the plate and eat all my stomach can handle and throw the rest away. Didn't remember that you refrigerate rice.



Yup, I've learned the hard way as well  Except I never threw anything away, I ate it all at once. But especially with kids, it's absolutely worth cooking double or triple meals to store in the fridge so you don't have to cook multiple times every day (or eat microwave ready meals, yuck).


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I hate how quick phones and similar technology goes out of date. Why can't I use the same $160 phone for 7 years and still have it function.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Dan_Vacant said:


> I hate how quick phones and similar technology goes out of date. Why can't I use the same $160 phone for 7 years and still have it function.



QFT.
*May or may not be currently using an iPhone 5...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

iPhone is too ritzy for my blood. I get tempted when I see pictures taken with them or watch/ listen to something recorded on them.


----------



## BornToLooze

Dan_Vacant said:


> I hate how quick phones and similar technology goes out of date. Why can't I use the same $160 phone for 7 years and still have it function.



When you just use your phone as a phone my flip phone still hasn't gone out of date.


----------



## dr_game0ver

My Samsung S5610 from 2013 still work like the first day.


----------



## Edika

Trying to convince my kids to try new things to eat, them refusing adamantly to even consider trying strange new things, getting annoyed with them and starting to lose temper then remembering I was the same stuborn picky SOB when I was a child and realizing life sometimes does circles.
Sorry mom for all the trouble I put you through, but I know you were the same as a kid so I guess you got paid in kind by me (and now I'm getting the same from my kids lol).


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> Trying to convince my kids to try new things to eat, them refusing adamantly to even consider trying strange new things, getting annoyed with them and starting to lose temper then remembering I was the same stuborn picky SOB when I was a child and realizing life sometimes does circles.
> Sorry mom for all the trouble I put you through, but I know you were the same as a kid so I guess you got paid in kind by me (and now I'm getting the same from my kids lol).



Reverse psychology works for me!
Was experiencing the same thing, so then for a while I would just give the kids the same old boring microwaved sausages and instant mash without even suggesting trying anything, and me and my wife would eat more varied stuff... Then at some point they asked "how come you always get different colorful stuff and we get this same grey stuff?". Then I explained that because I cook it, I get to choose who eats what, but if you ask politely, you might get something nice too. And now we're basically all eating the same "grown-up food" (less salad for the kids though).


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've been working on some country stuff recently...and Roy Clark has always been one of my favorite guitar players. He's like Nuno, where he's so damn good he's not just a guitar player but and entertainer.

I was working on this...


and when you slow it down to practice speeds...you realize one of your favorite guitar songs is from MOTHERFUCKING SPONGEBOB.


----------



## Edika

BornToLooze said:


> So I've been working on some country stuff recently...and Roy Clark has always been one of my favorite guitar players. He's like Nuno, where he's so damn good he's not just a guitar player but and entertainer.
> 
> I was working on this...
> 
> 
> and when you slow it down to practice speeds...you realize one of your favorite guitar songs is from MOTHERFUCKING SPONGEBOB.




Spongebob's music kicks ass so I don't see a problem .

I remember all the Warner Bros cartoons that had classical music scores and full blown orchestra's playing in the background. Aside from introducing kids to quality music, I don't think anyone would enjoy less listening to those pieces just because they heard it first as a child in a Bugs Banny cartoon.


----------



## Merrekof

Edika said:


> Spongebob's music kicks ass so I don't see a problem .
> 
> I remember all the Warner Bros cartoons that had classical music scores and full blown orchestra's playing in the background. Aside from introducing kids to quality music, I don't think anyone would enjoy less listening to those pieces just because they heard it first as a child in a Bugs Banny cartoon.


This reminds me of the time I heard the original power rangers theme song again. As a 6 year old I didn't think twice. Many years later as a metalhead I realized it is a full blown heavy metal song with guitar solo and shit!


----------



## BornToLooze

Edika said:


> Spongebob's music kicks ass so I don't see a problem .
> 
> I remember all the Warner Bros cartoons that had classical music scores and full blown orchestra's playing in the background. Aside from introducing kids to quality music, I don't think anyone would enjoy less listening to those pieces just because they heard it first as a child in a Bugs Banny cartoon.



I know, but it's one of those things that when I realized it, I was like fucking really?!


----------



## MFB

I've been writing some new licks this past week on the EC1000, and I was planning on putting it back to standard and making my EC401 my D Standard guitar since it looks more aesthetically "metal"; but fuck if the 1000 doesn't just feel so natural to play in D, and I feel like it'd be a crime to play everything I wrote on it on another guitar of a lower series  Part of why I originally liked it in D was BECAUSE it wasn't conventional, it's an amberburst, and now after playing it more I think once I swap the pickups back to Duncans any thoughts I have of putting it back to E will go away.

It just feels so god damn good to hear in D.


----------



## thebeesknees22

so my old desk was held together with tape and it was on it's...last legs...lol /facepalm 

I couldn't find one I liked so I just got a super cheap "gaming desk." It was supposed to be 26" deep. ...it's 23".... It's "26inch" because of a little attachment piece...

bah!

I should have gone for the 60" one too instead of the 55". ...now my work space is kinda cramped and my laptop hangs off the edge a bit with my dual monitors up. 

smh....


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> so my old desk was held together with tape and it was on it's...last legs...lol /facepalm
> 
> I couldn't find one I liked so I just got a super cheap "gaming desk." It was supposed to be 26" deep. ...it's 23".... It's "26inch" because of a little attachment piece...
> 
> bah!
> 
> I should have gone for the 60" one too instead of the 55". ...now my work space is kinda cramped and my laptop hangs off the edge a bit with my dual monitors up.
> 
> smh....


Can you return or exchange it? It's a pain in the ass to disassemble and pakc it up but if you have the option I'd say do it, especially since you know from the first minute that's its too small.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nah haha, I sucked it up and dealt with it since it was cheap, and it was more trouble than it's worth to repack it back up. lol

I'll get a fancy desk when this covid stuff is over and I can actually shop for one in person. 

I did some rearranging and it's tolerable now, but my laptop is still a little scrunched on the side. It's actually not terrible now but I would like a bit more space.


----------



## p0ke

Something is resonating in my house, most likely comes from a construction site roughly a block away. It sounds as if a laundry machine is running outside, right next to the window of my home office. Then it stops for a few minutes and starts again. It's driving me nuts whenever I'm not listening to music.


----------



## p0ke

Sorry for double posting, but just got another one: Goddamned SSD space running out all the time. My MBP has a 256gb SSD, and it's constantly complaining that I need to optimize to save space. As of yesterday my Xcode builds are even failing because it doesn't have space for the file it's writing. So I deleted a bunch of stuff, had 10gb free, write a bunch of code and build the app - boom, out of space again.  
I guess the sensible thing to do would be to delete all my private stuff (DAW, plugins, etc) and do that stuff on my PC, but I just don't want to use two machines... I'm hoping my company isn't cheaping out on the new MBP I have coming, and put a 512gb or even 1TB in it...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nearly everyone who's seen pics of my slimenstein build keeps associating it with Type O negative. They don't have a monopoly on neon green, black and white as a color scheme ffs


----------



## Demiurge

^It did remind me of that "Vinland" flag Type O had on some of their releases. And now I see, per Wikipedia, that far-right groups co-opted it. Christ.


----------



## Kaura

Lately I've been feeling very hungry at work. Actually, last Friday I had to leave after the first hour because I felt so light-headed, at first I thought I catched covid but when I got home and ate I felt fine after that. Really annoying because I hate eating at work and I used to be able to pull 12 hour shifts without eating just fine. What's even more annoying is that when I get home and eat something I'm fine for the rest of the evening but that just means I'm going to be hungry when I get up the next morning.

tldr; I'm hungry when I don't feel like eating and I'm not hungry when I want to eat.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Demiurge said:


> ^It did remind me of that "Vinland" flag Type O had on some of their releases. And now I see, per Wikipedia, that far-right groups co-opted it. Christ.


Ugh, why do they have to ruin everything? I feel like I can't even have an interest in Norse mythology anymore without feeling associated with neckbeards and racists.


----------



## BornToLooze

My wife and I have had an argument going on years about our accents.



This video is the thing that started it. She says stuff weird like Jimmy Fallon does. I know there are regional differences on what you call stuff, but I can ask her if she wants a Coke and she'll tell me ya, she wants a Dr Pepper. But I did good an married my best friend and we spend all our time arguing over who can say ice the right way, instead of the usual shit couples argue bout.

Also, here's a video of how I feel about the guy that named my accent a drawl.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Had a zoom video interview with a music magazine Sunday. I had to cancel taking my guitar to the tech. After making the place presentable, shaving, popping in contacts, putting on makeup, setting the camera up,etc.....the guy says he meant next Wednesday even though that wasn't what he said.

I also realized this interview is gonna be at least an hour long. I originally thought it'd be short. My fault for not asking, I suppose. Ugh


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> My wife and I have had an argument going on years about our accents.
> 
> This video is the thing that started it. She says stuff weird like Jimmy Fallon does. I know there are regional differences on what you call stuff, but I can ask her if she wants a Coke and she'll tell me ya, she wants a Dr Pepper. But I did good an married my best friend and we spend all our time arguing over who can say ice the right way, instead of the usual shit couples argue bout.
> 
> Also, here's a video of how I feel about the guy that named my accent a drawl.


It's "pop" and everyone knows it, Coke and Dr. Pepper are brands.

Now where'd I put my toque...


----------



## TedEH

There's more than one way to say ice?


----------



## BornToLooze

TedEH said:


> There's more than one way to say ice?



Apparently...I never thought about it until she showed me that video, but Jimmy Fallon does say rice weird.



BlackMastodon said:


> It's "pop" and everyone knows it, Coke and Dr. Pepper are brands.
> 
> Now where'd I put my toque...



Pop is what you used to get when you were bad in school. Coke, soda and even something like fizzy drinks I can get. Not pop.


----------



## jaxadam

Car place cracked my center cap when rotating my tires. They were at least nice enough to tell me about it.


----------



## p0ke

Fired up my Xbox 360 for the first time in years. Figured I'll connect it to my projector so I can watch Netflix in the basement or even play some of the older games I have for it...
It immediately wanted to update itself, so I thought yeah, let's do it... Well, downloading -> 0% -> sorry, no can do, MTU error, reboot everything and try again. No way I'm rebooting because everything else works, so I google it.
From a non-M$ website, I find out that Xbox Live requires an MTU value of at least 1364. And guess what mine was set to? 1360. I raised it to 1364 and then everything worked  Best way ever to spend an hour on a Friday evening...
Also that MTU value is bullshit since my Xbox One worked fine with the lower value. But the minimally higher value doesn't seem to affect anything else, so whatever. At least everything else seemed to work ok (apart from my projector being shit, but that's a whole other story).


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got an EQD Plumes for Xmas; didn’t play well with my Herbert so I basically shelved it for 3 months.

Saw it sitting there, chucked it into the chain in front of my Dual Dark/Tele combo and holy fuck. Straight AWESOME. I was unprepared.

Too many pedals to try with all my gear.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ordered some truck stuff, they send it Fedex Signature Required (these aren't loot crates with Apple logos or anything on them). Arrives a day early, didn't plan on hovering around the house that day...it comes and goes because you know, nobody was there to sign for it. \
Next day, I stay at home because I want this shit for the weekend. Around mid afternoon my daughter informs me there are two boxes sitting at the front door. Hey, these were supposed to be signed for, Guys. Driver discretion applies k thanks, love you too. Doorbell works FYI.


----------



## lurè

My PC monitor stopped working for no reason. 

The repair shop took 3 weeks to told me that for them is working and it's not broken, at least via hdmi it seems to work fine. 

If they find it works via display port (which is the one i'm using always had) it could potentially be a pc issue and I have no idea what the cause is.


----------



## Kaura

BlackMastodon said:


> Ugh, why do they have to ruin everything? I feel like I can't even have an interest in Norse mythology anymore without feeling associated with neckbeards and racists.



This wins the thread for FWP. Lock it down, boys!


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> Ugh, why do they have to ruin everything? I feel like I can't even have an interest in Norse mythology anymore without feeling associated with neckbeards and racists.




Name one thing that hasn't been ruined by a couple assholes.


----------



## Metropolis

lurè said:


> My PC monitor stopped working for no reason.
> 
> The repair shop took 3 weeks to told me that for them is working and it's not broken, at least via hdmi it seems to work fine.
> 
> If they find it works via display port (which is the one i'm using always had) it could potentially be a pc issue and I have no idea what the cause is.



My spouse ran into similar issue couple of days ago with display port. Monitor was not recognizing signal anymore, solution was to get monitor into boot stage where it's in standby, and then unplug the power cable until standby light turns completely off. This procedure resets the stuck boot cycle. Then get power cable back on place and power it on. It's unlikely a problem with gpu output.


----------



## lurè

Metropolis said:


> My spouse ran into similar issue couple of days ago with display port. Monitor was not recognizing signal anymore, solution was to get monitor into boot stage where it's in standby, and then unplug the power cable until standby light turns completely off. This procedure resets the stuck boot cycle. Then get power cable back on place and power it on. It's unlikely a problem with gpu output.



I've tried that multiple times before bringing it to the repair shop without success.
I've also tried to connect a tv to the vga and integrated graphic card via hdmi, but still no signal.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Gf and I bought a house a couple of weeks ago and we're super excited to get in there. The lot size and useable square footage are probably double what we have now, it doesn't need any work right away, better neighbourhood, don't have to share a driveway with a couple drunk rednecks, it's awesome. Why is this a problem? Because the closing date isn't until the end of June, and I'm already getting impatient. Ah well, gives us some more time to save money until then.


----------



## Demiurge

^Congratulations. There is always, of course, paint colors, furniture, decor, etc. to fuss & fret about endlessly until move-in day. More important, probably time to start planning a new rig for the new digs which was something I enjoyed when the stress of everything else became too much in my recent-ish move.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Demiurge said:


> ^Congratulations. There is always, of course, paint colors, furniture, decor, etc. to fuss & fret about endlessly until move-in day. More important, probably time to start planning a new rig for the new digs which was something I enjoyed when the stress of everything else became too much in my recent-ish move.


I'm just psyched to actually have a rig and place to play. All my gear has been packed up in my basement for the last 4 years.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I really want an Ibanez AZ Prestige but it's expensive and I should have more in my savings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

can't decide if I want an esp usa V, or a schecter nick johnson strat. I have no Vs in my collection yet, and I also have no strats...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I finally want to get my hands on a nice, higher end guitar, probably an ESP. Message the dude on eBay with the NV about prices and if he'll come down a little since it's been listed and taken down for like 2 months, people backing out, refunds, so I figure he'd be glad to sell and I could get a deal. Get a Message from him this morning.

"no"

aight



also I got nice stuff for my hair and it doesn't work in humidity and what is it but a pe3rfect day in Pittsburgh with like 60% humidity and I look like an ass


----------



## Demiurge

#1 guitar has busted electronics; #2 has a broken tuning peg; #3 is long-overdue for a restringing; 2 projects in pieces. I am falling behind on this shit.


----------



## Steinmetzify

There’s a shit ton of beer in the house and I haven’t felt like drinking for like 3 weeks...


----------



## BornToLooze

I was digging through my guitar stuff trying to find some patch cables, and I found a pedal that I just bought. 

I was looking for the pedal forever, thought I got rid of it in a gear purge, and now that I bought one it shows up.

What am I going to do with 2 flangers?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> I was digging through my guitar stuff trying to find some patch cables, and I found a pedal that I just bought.
> 
> I was looking for the pedal forever, thought I got rid of it in a gear purge, and now that I bought one it shows up.
> 
> What am I going to do with 2 flangers?


duh run both of them with an hm2


----------



## Steinmetzify

BornToLooze said:


> I was digging through my guitar stuff trying to find some patch cables, and I found a pedal that I just bought.
> 
> I was looking for the pedal forever, thought I got rid of it in a gear purge, and now that I bought one it shows up.
> 
> What am I going to do with 2 flangers?



Run em both and flange like no one has ever flanged before. It’s your new sound and this is gonna be your breakout moment, the one that has every other guitarist going ‘why didn’t I think of that?!’


----------



## Seabeast2000

Yeah if 90 degree the flanges, do get a chorus?


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> I was digging through my guitar stuff trying to find some patch cables, and I found a pedal that I just bought.
> 
> I was looking for the pedal forever, thought I got rid of it in a gear purge, and now that I bought one it shows up.
> 
> What am I going to do with 2 flangers?


Way back in the mists of early pre-history, I ran two BF-2 Boss Flangers in front of the amp with the depth pulled way back as a boost. It added a ton of low-end and sounded crushing with just the vaguest hint of movement. Try it, it might surprise you.


----------



## Demiurge

2 flangers was the base nu-metal clean sound during a song's verse.


----------



## BornToLooze

nightflameauto said:


> Way back in the mists of early pre-history, I ran two BF-2 Boss Flangers in front of the amp with the depth pulled way back as a boost. It added a ton of low-end and sounded crushing with just the vaguest hint of movement. Try it, it might surprise you.



I already have a fuzz, an overdrive, and (I think) Rat clone, I'm pretty good on boosts, I just wanted to do this





steinmetzify said:


> Run em both and flange like no one has ever flanged before. It’s your new sound and this is gonna be your breakout moment, the one that has every other guitarist going ‘why didn’t I think of that?!’



Not only can I flange like no one before, 2 flangers, a Phase 90, and 2 wah wahs, might go for a mixture of Sunn 0)))) and Skrillex.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

UPS delivered my package to my neighbor instead of me.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I posted my NGD for my Mikio Fujioka sig, and it's one of those things where he was such a great guitar player, I feel so compelled to work on my lead work. It's like buying a JEM, that's a Steve Vai guitar, you don't play no half assed leads on that guitar.

And it worked, in the past 2 days I've gone from just barely winging stuff like Iron Maiden solos to before I quit playing guitar today I had the intro to Wolf and Raven by Sonata Arctica down clean as shit at a little over half speed. And I realized I'm starting to do that thing like Yngwie and some of them do where I'm starting to just pick with my fingers instead of my wrist and elbow. Even my rhythm playing has gotten tighter because I'm using so much less energy. This is probably the biggest jump in my playing in a short amount of time since I discovered what tabs where.

On the other hand, I've practiced lead stuff enough in the past two days to kill the set of string my new guitar came with, my hands haven't been this sore since I started learning guitar.


----------



## r33per

Started the process of renewing the silicone sealant in my en suite shower. Hate it.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Local USPS fucked up my tracking again and scanned it as delivered to a PO box rather than the next post office before my university address, so now I have no idea where the most expensive instrument I've bought is currently.


----------



## MFB

Now that the new apartment is confirmed, there's a decent number of items I'm suddenly in need of, starting with a new bedframe since I upgraded from my full to a Queen. On the plus side, anything I buy is coming with me to my next place - which should be a house - so I can't be too mad, but it's a good chunk of change I have to throw down on stuff.

New bedframe/sheets, couch, end tables, TV stand, swiffer, vacuum, plunger, dinner/drinkware (current stuff is $1 plastic plate/bowls from Target), cutlery, the list seems to grow with each day


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> New bedframe/sheets, couch, end tables, TV stand, swiffer, vacuum, plunger, dinner/drinkware (current stuff is $1 plastic plate/bowls from Target), cutlery, the list seems to grow with each day



Just wait until you get a pool!


----------



## MFB

At this point, I'm lucky if I can even get a house in New England. I've always said my favorite type of neighbor is one with a pool


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> At this point, I'm lucky if I can even get a house in New England. I've always said my favorite type of neighbor is one with a pool



Speak of the devil, look what just showed up about an hour ago. We have to buy probably 5 of these every season.







But I've always said... my favorite type of friend is one with a boat!


----------



## Furtive Glance

MFB said:


> Now that the new apartment is confirmed, there's a decent number of items I'm suddenly in need of, starting with a new bedframe since I upgraded from my full to a Queen. On the plus side, anything I buy is coming with me to my next place - which should be a house - so I can't be too mad, but it's a good chunk of change I have to throw down on stuff.
> 
> New bedframe/sheets, couch, end tables, TV stand, swiffer, vacuum, plunger, dinner/drinkware (current stuff is $1 plastic plate/bowls from Target), cutlery, the list seems to grow with each day



I'm in the same situation right now. "Necessities" are bullshit that just get in the way of more guitars. _*sniff_


----------



## BlackMastodon

My first world problem is I can't offload my old Queen bedframe, couch, and TV stand to MFB before I move into my new house in June.


----------



## MFB

Seriously, like, I knew at some point this would happen, it's just like that point is here and as glad as I am to have this problem (because of what it means) - I'd still rather not be having it.

Especially because it means my next weekend will be spent breaking down my computer desk and cube organizer to drive to my new apt that's 20 mins away and rebuild them there  My current bed platform is just going in the dumpster behind my building along with my mattress and anything else I don't need, but moving is tedious as shit.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I really need to clean my apartment...


----------



## Steinmetzify

MFB said:


> Seriously, like, I knew at some point this would happen, it's just like that point is here and as glad as I am to have this problem (because of what it means) - I'd still rather not be having it.
> 
> Especially because it means my next weekend will be spent breaking down my computer desk and cube organizer to drive to my new apt that's 20 mins away and rebuild them there  My current bed platform is just going in the dumpster behind my building along with my mattress and anything else I don't need, but moving is tedious as shit.



I moved a lot as a kid and it fuckin sucks, I hate it worse that almost anything. I pay people to do it now. Go to new place, organize some shit and go to dinner afterwards lol


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> moving is tedious as shit.



It is... Before we bought this house we moved once a year 
Moving my own stuff was always relatively easy since I keep it pretty organized and don't have much furniture, but my wife's stuff... She's got like twice the amount of furniture for this house and the piles of stuff just never ends. And guess if she starts packing it early? Nope, on the same day the previous apartment has to be empty...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MFB said:


> Seriously, like, I knew at some point this would happen, it's just like that point is here and as glad as I am to have this problem (because of what it means) - I'd still rather not be having it.
> 
> Especially because it means my next weekend will be spent breaking down my computer desk and cube organizer to drive to my new apt that's 20 mins away and rebuild them there  My current bed platform is just going in the dumpster behind my building along with my mattress and anything else I don't need, but moving is tedious as shit.



Ah, I'd offer you a hand if you weren't literally across the country 
I never really minded moving, there's some kind of zen to it. Satisfying work for some reason.


----------



## MFB

I realize though, even though I'm house-sitting for my folks on Wednesday night/Thursday, I can go back to my place during the day on Friday (I took work off) and start breaking down my desk/PC setup/cube organizer/misc items at least to save some time on Sat/Sunday instead of breaking it down - moving it - and then having to rebuild in that same day. I won't be using it for the weekend at all so there's no point leaving it together.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Speaking of moving... My moving company didn't take ANY of my kitchen wares. No plates. No cutlery. No cooking utensils. No pots, pans, etc. They just, IDK, forgot to take them?! I even labeled all the cabinets for them and they were given a walkthrough! -_-

That's cool, guys. Only a short 1,700km trip to get them back. Still waiting for follow-up from their management.


----------



## Kaura

I asked my supervisor to print a stack of papers. While the printer was running it made this sick beat in an odd time signature but I already forgot how it went.


----------



## Leviathus

Jemsite has been mutilated overnight it seems.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Leviathus said:


> Jemsite has been mutilated overnight it seems.


I'm more surprised that people still use jemsite.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I seem to remember a moderator at Jemsite that actively hated Jems and RGs. Could be misremembering.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Blew a fuse in my Beta and of course it's one that I don't have on hand. Ordered a pile of fuses so I don't have to deal with this shit again. Guess I'll just play one of my other amps in the meantime


----------



## Seabeast2000

Gassing for the Revv I ordered 90 days ago
.....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My bass was supposed to show up today...it's not. More likely tomorrow. I want my shit


----------



## Seabeast2000

Logitech wireless trackball is failing. Need another stat, found the high end MX ergo version, going to $$ today and hope it lasts.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I ate too many cookies today.....stomach...is wrecked...


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I ate too many cookies today.....stomach...is wrecked...


Beesknees eats sleeves. Tonight on Action News 9.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Drove my wife to the local vaccination centre for her coronavirus jab this afternoon and took a book to read in the car whilst I waited. The whole thing was so efficient I only managed to read 4 pages before she was done and walked back to the car...

Had to finish my chapter at home...


----------



## Xaios

For the record, the snow in some places is still quite literally waist deep. The pile of snow beside my driveway is still taller than me. This is a picture out my office door 5 minutes ago.












20210405_102922



__ Xaios
__ Apr 5, 2021





Are you f***ing kidding me!?


----------



## p0ke

A couple of FWP's here.

First of all - the weather was like this yesterday. Spring is quite far along, grass is even starting to grow at the muddy parts etc.






Then, in the evening... Boom:






And second, my stepson's covid test came back positive. So now we're quarantined for two weeks, what an awesome birthday present.


----------



## nightflameauto

We're starting to get warnings around us that the fucky weather is going to cause issues for trees and other larger plants. They thaw and start growing, then right back to hard freeze.

We had a single day that went from forty in the morning, to mid eighties in the afternoon, all the way back down to the twenties that evening. WTF is that shit?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> We're starting to get warnings around us that the fucky weather is going to cause issues for trees and other larger plants. They thaw and start growing, then right back to hard freeze.
> 
> We had a single day that went from forty in the morning, to mid eighties in the afternoon, all the way back down to the twenties that evening. WTF is that shit?


yuuup. same thing here. We had a high of 86F yesterday, which is completely bizarre for this time of year. Guess it's a good thing I haven't started planting anything this season yet.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> We're starting to get warnings around us that the fucky weather is going to cause issues for trees and other larger plants. They thaw and start growing, then right back to hard freeze.
> 
> We had a single day that went from forty in the morning, to mid eighties in the afternoon, all the way back down to the twenties that evening. WTF is that shit?


Climate change, babyyyy.


----------



## Edika

I took the rest of the week off as we had two bank holidays yesterday and today. Last week the weather was great so I thought since the kids are of school we'll go around for walks in nature and I'll finally by a BBQ grill and start grilling! Since Sunday it's been sun, snow, wind, sun, snow, wind. If at least it would decide to be either snowy or sunny but cold it would be more tolerable.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> Gassing for the Revv I ordered 90 days ago
> .....


And ring a ding ding baybee, da box is in da mail.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> And ring a ding ding baybee, da box is in da mail.




oooooh man! sick purchase!


----------



## Steinmetzify

In Houston for a month for work, beer is only 4.2%

Irked


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm debating going back home to the US to get my covid vaccine. Missouri is opening up shots to the general public on April 9th I think.... But re-entry to canada is going to cost a couple grand, and it's a big pain in the butt. I might be looking at $2500-$3000k as long as I don't test positive on arrival in canada. It's potentially...a lot more if something goes bad and I did test positive. 

....to drop a big chunk of change to be free. or... to wait... and continue to watch canada fail abysmally on this vaccination roll out. ....decisions...decisions.....


----------



## TedEH

Doesn't sound worth it to me. Even _with_ the vaccines, it's not like it stops the lockdown rules from being in effect or anything. Still likely to be stuck inside with nothing to do _and_ less money.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Yeah, don't bother. Return quarantine rules just botch the whole thing.


----------



## thebeesknees22

yeah 

The fine/prison time if you don't follow the quarantine rules on re-entry to a T are fun. $750k-$1million. Plus 6mo-3 yrs prison time. 

but man....I'm so tired of waiting.

speaking of lockdown. it looks like we're heading toward another hard lockdown fast. yay!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Yeah, not worth it in any way. Best case you'd have to quarantine for a couple of weeks and have peace of mind, but it's not gonna change anything and you'll still have to abide the province's lockdown rules, wear a mask in public, etc.

I probably have the opportunity in the near future to get vaxed in Michigan through my employer but my partner wouldn't be able to so I don't really see a point. If anything I'm worried I would get complacent and less careful and it could end up biting her in the end. Also Michigan has become a hotbed for new cases and outbreaks so just by crossing the border if be taking a risk.

But yeah, Canada's vaccine rollout has been shit and Dougy Ford is announcing a full lockdown of Ontario again.


----------



## BornToLooze

I bought an ocarina, because I was drunk and Legend of Zelda, and there's probably a youtube video telling you not to buy one because of how shitty it is.

My singing is probably closer to being in key than that ocarina is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want a dingwall ng2 but all the used ones are going for damn near new prices or higher. 
buuuut I also kind of want one of those Mick Mars Guild stars.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

guy keeps bugging me to give him my c1 for $700 on reverb and I know damn well I'm losing money hard off that, I told him 775 bc I wanna be done selling but damn if people could just get interested????

I love it yeah but I don't like having to throw jt around and not having my finances in perfect order especially since I just signed a lease for a new apartment and had to cover those fees out of nowhere, great opportunity but it makes me a lil sad that my savings isn't huge like it was and making the sale will fix that


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Went to try a Mille Petrozza V yesterday and not only was it beat to shit (both tips of the horns broken off, with a big chunk of one wing that had been broken off and reglued), the dudes at guitar center never even bothered to set it up. So I went to try the new mirror faced Jackson kelly. Same shit, they didn't even set it up to make it remotely playable in e standard. Tried one of the Holcomb 7 strings and they used a damn bridge cable for the 7 string. 

The only saving grace was how much fun I had playing a St. Vincent sig. Those mini humbuckers in the st vincent rip. Well that and the charvel pro mod 24 super tele I tried was sick. The specs on that thing for the pricepoint are excellent. I mean you get fishmans, roasted maple neck/board, luminlays, actual fucking belly and forearm cuts (which every tele should have), a reverse tele headstock, locking tuners, and a jack location on the back of the body (like the Angel Vivaldi sigs).


----------



## Kaura

Had this tasty preset in Neural DSP's Nolly plugin that I've been solely using for days. Apparently I didn't have it saved so it's gone.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kaura said:


> Had this tasty preset in Neural DSP's Nolly plugin that I've been solely using for days. Apparently I didn't have it saved so it's gone.



lol, i've done this more times than I can count with my helix.


----------



## Kaura

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol, i've done this more times than I can count with my helix.



Kinda wish Neural plugins had an undo option like Guitar Rig 5 has for this kind of situations.


----------



## MFB

Forgot to put the label on my mailbox, so now I might have to wait until tomorrow to get my Zombie XL since they said they can't deliver without one


----------



## BornToLooze

So I got the new Emily is Away game today. I mean, I met my wife at a party and then we hit it off on Myspace. Obviously it's nostalgic for me.

We went out for lunch, and they were playing all the hits from back in the day, and then there was a part in the game about Fall Out Boy, and I felt like listing to some of the new Fall Out Boy stuff....that came out like 4 years before my oldest kid was conceived...back when a monkey had to teach one of the hottest dudes of all time how to kiss some chick we have to keep up with.


Is this what being old feels like?


----------



## MFB

Got back to the gym today, boy have I lost some muscle, considering each of the sets I used to do is now about ...10-15 lbs lighter 

They also updated all their ellipticals to the new Life Machine style, which I find to be a bit clunkier than the older models and feel like they have a higher resistance, but I still managed to squeeze out two miles in 18:30 - so thankfully I haven't lost too much time on the cardio front.


----------



## p0ke

The ownership of the company I work for changed (it's been all over the place since the start of the pandemic), and now all our email addresses got changed into the domain they should've been under to begin with. But now my old email (which doesn't exist anymore) is bound to a bunch of 3rd party accounts and I have to do the whole "change and verify email" thing on all those accounts  I just hope none of them require email confirmation for the old email...


----------



## TedEH

It seems weird to me that they would just swap the emails over without setting up an alias or something to cover these cases. There's ways to handle transitions like that - sounds like someone dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## Demiurge

That is strange. I work for a company that has been around for a few decades and has gone through an eff ton of mergers & acquisitions, each seemingly including a change in email address. But our email system has retained all the prior addresses. I just checked one of my long-tenured colleagues- she has 17 addresses that can be used.


----------



## BornToLooze

TedEH said:


> It seems weird to me that they would just swap the emails over without setting up an alias or something to cover these cases. There's ways to handle transitions like that - sounds like someone dropped the ball on that one.



I mean, my job I was at for 8 years got bought out and that was a complete dumpster fire. Their 2 week job of remodeling the shop took 2 months and then right after we finally reopened, I got sent home for a month because I coughed and then I got laid off because my Kung Flu test results got lost in the mail. I can totally a company completely screwing up emails.


----------



## TedEH

Oh yeh, getting bought out can definitely be a shitshow. Doesn't have to be though. It caaaaaaaan go well.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> It seems weird to me that they would just swap the emails over without setting up an alias or something to cover these cases. There's ways to handle transitions like that - sounds like someone dropped the ball on that one.



Yup. The reason they dropped the ball is that they assessed it just wasn't worth handling any further than they did. It only affected 7 people after all.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I had to go to the office to pick up a new keyboard and mouse. 

It was the first time I've been out and about since like January. It felt super weird. I...I actually had to talk to someone ....*whispers* ....in person. :| 

I'm back in my apartment now..

The cabin fever is now at 11.....need....to....go back...outside... but...I have too much work to do... I'm back on 11-12 hr days. 6 day weeks.. maybe 7 until June/july...
...
..
at least it looks nice outside from my window.


----------



## BornToLooze

My wife was Beatles fangirling, so we got into an argument about the best rock and roll band of all time




Thanks to some Crown and Coke...even though Little Richard is obviously better, my drunk ass might have split my head open headbanging to Helter Skelter. #WhatwouldLemmydo?


----------



## Furtive Glance

My office got a new water cooler which is slow to fill and the cold button is hard to press and I have to awkwardly bend my knees in order to line up my water bottle which doesn't fit properly under the spout. _*sobs_


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Mattress shopping on a budget... well this was depressing. 

Started out with a budget of about $1000. Figured right out of the gate that we'd likely wind up over that by a couple hundred bucks but whatever... may just have to suck it up. So we hit up a couple local mattress stores and eventually start circling around a couple brands/ models at one particular store. 

Eventually we narrow things down to several 'kinda' faves. These were all around $1200+ but problem was that none of them were giving us that omg! sensation. So feeling a bit disenchanted we decide to call it a day and start doing some research on the models that appealed to us the most. Well crap... bad reviews abounded online regarding the two cheapest... mainly related to premature sagging. And since I'm already prematurely sagging enough as it is, we began to see our budget slipping away. That left us researching the only other one that we had liked and that had promising reviews. Problem was that this one was about $1800... well above our initial budget. And unfortunately... although fairly comfortable, it still hadn't given us that "this is the one!" feeling. 

Next day we decide that we need to go back and spend some more sprawl-time on the top contender. Sadly, we both feel as if it's not quite as comfy as we had initially surmised. But we had discussed things at this point and we both felt that we needed to come to terms with the fact that we had been approaching this situation all wrong. The quest for a super cheap/ really comfy/ highly rated mattress all in one, simply wasn't going to materialize. 

Alright... so now we make the decision to go ahead and swim towards the deeper end of the pool. Our budget has now been viciously assaulted and is on life support with little chance of recovery. But we're realizing why some mattresses cost significantly more than others and we're accepting that this is the route we're gonna have to go. This all leads up to essentially one final candidate that we hadn't yet tried out... the last one within our newly revised budget. And just like that, as soon as we stretched out on it we knew that our search was finally over. The angels sang, the heavens parted, the planets aligned... all of that. It was the one. We opted to include the wireless zero-gravity adjustable head/ foot tilt base too since we're into it this far so why not? My wife was in love with that option. 

Gotta add that I remember recently here on SSO, someone mentioning something about how expensive beds are and holy shit, they were right. But the way that my wife and I look at it is that our mattress is over 20 years old so we're WAY overdue to replace it and if we can get at least a decade of good sleep and proper support, then it'll all be worth the investment. We'll take possession of it in another week or so and although here we are almost $2000 over our original budget, we're both sincerely excited about this purchase. Definitely a first world problem but as with many things, sometimes ya just gotta pay to play.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Mattresses can be crazy expensive!

I still have my first mattress I bought in LA waaaay back in 2006 for like $700. I shipped it to Canada with my stuff when I moved lol. It's terrible. Stiff. Makes my back hurt if I sleep in it too long. .....but I don't want to spend money on a new one when a nice mattress costs as much as a nice new guitar if not way more. lol


----------



## Demiurge

Had the same experience when I recently moved. The old bed frame and its $399 mattress went to the "guest room" (what an effing waste of a room, might I say) and we went brand-new for the master bedroom. Fortunately, the furniture itself was eye-wateringly expensive so the residual shock from that carried me through paying an obscene price for the mattress.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Mattress shopping on a budget... well this was depressing.
> 
> Started out with a budget of about $1000. Figured right out of the gate that we'd likely wind up over that by a couple hundred bucks but whatever... may just have to suck it up. So we hit up a couple local mattress stores and eventually start circling around a couple brands/ models at one particular store.
> 
> Eventually we narrow things down to several 'kinda' faves. These were all around $1200+ but problem was that none of them were giving us that omg! sensation. So feeling a bit disenchanted we decide to call it a day and start doing some research on the models that appealed to us the most. Well crap... bad reviews abounded online regarding the two cheapest... mainly related to premature sagging. And since I'm already prematurely sagging enough as it is, we began to see our budget slipping away. That left us researching the only other one that we had liked and that had promising reviews. Problem was that this one was about $1800... well above our initial budget. And unfortunately... although fairly comfortable, it still hadn't given us that "this is the one!" feeling.
> 
> Next day we decide that we need to go back and spend some more sprawl-time on the top contender. Sadly, we both feel as if it's not quite as comfy as we had initially surmised. But we had discussed things at this point and we both felt that we needed to come to terms with the fact that we had been approaching this situation all wrong. The quest for a super cheap/ really comfy/ highly rated mattress all in one, simply wasn't going to materialize.
> 
> Alright... so now we make the decision to go ahead and swim towards the deeper end of the pool. Our budget has now been viciously assaulted and is on life support with little chance of recovery. But we're realizing why some mattresses cost significantly more than others and we're accepting that this is the route we're gonna have to go. This all leads up to essentially one final candidate that we hadn't yet tried out... the last one within our newly revised budget. And just like that, as soon as we stretched out on it we knew that our search was finally over. The angels sang, the heavens parted, the planets aligned... all of that. It was the one. We opted to include the wireless zero-gravity adjustable head/ foot tilt base too since we're into it this far so why not? My wife was in love with that option.
> 
> Gotta add that I remember recently here on SSO, someone mentioning something about how expensive beds are and holy shit, they were right. But the way that my wife and I look at it is that our mattress is over 20 years old so we're WAY overdue to replace it and if we can get at least a decade of good sleep and proper support, then it'll all be worth the investment. We'll take possession of it in another week or so and although here we are almost $2000 over our original budget, we're both sincerely excited about this purchase. Definitely a first world problem but as with many things, sometimes ya just gotta pay to play.



What did you end up getting? We got a Saatva about 5 years ago and it is still like the day we bought it. I think the important thing is rotating it every 6 months. 

We got another mattress about a year ago for our guest bedroom and got the head/foot tilt foundation and that’s a pretty good feature. The mattress is a little too soft for me though, and I don’t see it holding up as well as the Saatva even though we probably paid about the same. Mattress stores also have pretty good financing options to make it a little easier.


----------



## MFB

Are there no discount furniture stores in the area?

In MA/NH we have Bobs, which is where I got my faux-temperpedic mattress for $300; I originally looked higher but then my parents told me they had just gotten one and there's different levels of firmness, so I tried it and went with it. I did then end up needing a new bedframe since I went up from a Full to a Queen, so that hit me for another $200 or so.

I honestly have no idea how mattresses are so expensive


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> Are there no discount furniture stores in the area?
> 
> In MA/NH we have Bobs, which is where I got my faux-temperpedic mattress for $300; I originally looked higher but then my parents told me they had just gotten one and there's different levels of firmness, so I tried it and went with it. I did then end up needing a new bedframe since I went up from a Full to a Queen, so that hit me for another $200 or so.
> 
> I honestly have no idea how mattresses are so expensive



Nah, we insisted on going to Jordan's to get fleeced. This was after Rotman's and Bernie & Phyll's proved themselves wholly incapable of delivering a non-damaged piece of furniture (and scuffing-up our walls in the process).


----------



## MFB

Oh man, Bernie & Phyll's is a name I haven't heard in a long time, so long I can't even recall if they're still around? I don't remember any big hurrah, I think they just slowly faded out when going against Bob's (who I see ads for all the time) and Jordan's (who also advertise everywhere), and the other smaller, not as large stores.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm a firm believer in not skimping out on your mattress. Saving a few hundred bucks is nice but absolutely not worth sleeping on a shitty mattress for years. Splurging and getting a good mattress is probably one of the best purchases you can make.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Man I'm running through this same thing with my living room at the moment.
When I bought the house, I got this big faux-leather couch for the living room, and since my house turned into 'the spot' for everyone to hang out at, it's received much more wear over the last few years than I anticipated and is already starting to flake _everywhere_.

So I'm shopping for a new sofa / sectional this week, and yeah, same thing...I went in with a budget of like $1000 and now I'm looking at like $3500 sofas. I had no idea they have the shit they have now. A sofa where each seat is practically its own independent rocking recliner? Built in headlamps? Integrated storage space behind the backrest / in the armrest? Integrated hidden power outlets / USB ports? bruh. That was supposed to be new kick drum money.


----------



## Demiurge

MFB said:


> Oh man, Bernie & Phyll's is a name I haven't heard in a long time, so long I can't even recall if they're still around? I don't remember any big hurrah, I think they just slowly faded out when going against Bob's (who I see ads for all the time) and Jordan's (who also advertise everywhere), and the other smaller, not as large stores.



Yeah, they've got a good-size store on Route 9 in Westborough. They were close, so we checked them out and found a really nice bedroom set. They were easy to work with. Come delivery day, though, I didn't get a chance to see the headboard in full until they brought it inside (and leaned it against the freshly-painted wall), and there was a huge scrape in the finish across the front. Sent it back. They tried replacing it with another damaged piece. I learned the lesson to not even let the thing off the truck without inspecting first.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

thebeesknees22 said:


> Mattresses can be crazy expensive!
> 
> I still have my first mattress I bought in LA waaaay back in 2006 for like $700. I shipped it to Canada with my stuff when I moved lol. It's terrible. Stiff. Makes my back hurt if I sleep in it too long. .....but I don't want to spend money on a new one when a nice mattress costs as much as a nice new guitar if not way more. lol



Lol... I tried not considering all the gear-related stuff ( as well as home-improvement stuff) that I could buy for the price of this mattress/ frame. I had to get away from that way of thinking. My wife is only 27 yrs old and she already experiences occasional soreness in her back, hips, etc cause she's on her feet so much at her job. I accept that she often goes to bed sore and tired but when she's waking up that way, something's gotta change. If it was just me, I'd prob keep sleeping on this old mattress/ box-spring till the end of time but I know that she needs and deserves better. 



Demiurge said:


> Had the same experience when I recently moved. The old bed frame and its $399 mattress went to the "guest room" (what an effing waste of a room, might I say) and we went brand-new for the master bedroom. Fortunately, the furniture itself was eye-wateringly expensive so the residual shock from that carried me through paying an obscene price for the mattress.



We had the option to have them pick up the old mattress and box-spring when they deliver the new one but we also decided instead to put that shit in the guest bedroom. Like "Oh the joy that our guests will surely feel when they discover that they're sleeping on over 20 years of my sweat residue, dehydrated semen, skin flakes, and hair!" But I think that she really just wants a bed in the guest b/r for the sake of it looking more like a bedroom and less like a mini Guitar Center. Not sure how that's all gonna work since that room is currently the guitar overflow room but that's what she wants to do with it. Fortunately we aren't planning to expend any additional money on furniture. We'll likely get a headboard but that's about it. 



jaxadam said:


> What did you end up getting? We got a Saatva about 5 years ago and it is still like the day we bought it. I think the important thing is rotating it every 6 months.
> 
> We got another mattress about a year ago for our guest bedroom and got the head/foot tilt foundation and that’s a pretty good feature. The mattress is a little too soft for me though, and I don’t see it holding up as well as the Saatva even though we probably paid about the same. Mattress stores also have pretty good financing options to make it a little easier.



The reviews on the Saatva are pretty impressive to be sure but there were none available to try in our area. We were able to check out a Purple but we just didn't jive with the gel. The top contenders were the Beautyrest Hybrid and the Tempur-Pedic Adapt and although they were both quite nice and highly rated, they still weren't exactly what we wanted. 

We ultimately chose the Sealy Hybrid Premium Silver Chill 14". The Ease 3.0 adjustable base was $650 alone but after we tried the 0-G tilt, my wife just had to have it. And I agree w/ her... lotta reasons to love that feature.. potentially reducing snoring, congestion, and back pain as well as being able to comfortably sit up and watch movies, etc. We discussed the 24 mo interest free financing option but we really didn't want to add another payment to our monthly budget. 



MFB said:


> Are there no discount furniture stores in the area?
> 
> In MA/NH we have Bobs, which is where I got my faux-temperpedic mattress for $300; I originally looked higher but then my parents told me they had just gotten one and there's different levels of firmness, so I tried it and went with it. I did then end up needing a new bedframe since I went up from a Full to a Queen, so that hit me for another $200 or so.
> 
> I honestly have no idea how mattresses are so expensive



Naw.. no discount Furniture stores in our area... none that carried any decent selection of mattresses anyway. We did have the opportunity to purchase a Serta iSeries Hybrid for almost $1000 off but it was a clearance mattress and carried absolutely no warranty nor return/ exchange option. We just couldn't see doing that. We have 120 days to sleep on the one that we bought so that gives us a little piece of mind that we might not have had going the discount or clearance route ( although it'll cost us a 10% restocking fee and $99 return pick up charge if we decide we don't like it).



BlackMastodon said:


> I'm a firm believer in not skimping out on your mattress. Saving a few hundred bucks is nice but absolutely not worth sleeping on a shitty mattress for years. Splurging and getting a good mattress is probably one of the best purchases you can make.



That was the mistake that we made initially. We thought that basically anything would be better than our old mattress so we set our budget pretty low. But yeah...we quickly surmised that we might genuinely regret getting something cheap and expecting it to provide us with a decade or more of comfort and support. Really crazy what a broad spectrum there is with materials, technology, and craftsmanship in the world of mattresses these days. 



Ordacleaphobia said:


> Man I'm running through this same thing with my living room at the moment.
> When I bought the house, I got this big faux-leather couch for the living room, and since my house turned into 'the spot' for everyone to hang out at, it's received much more wear over the last few years than I anticipated and is already starting to flake _everywhere_.
> 
> So I'm shopping for a new sofa / sectional this week, and yeah, same thing...I went in with a budget of like $1000 and now I'm looking at like $3500 sofas. I had no idea they have the shit they have now. A sofa where each seat is practically its own independent rocking recliner? Built in headlamps? Integrated storage space behind the backrest / in the armrest? Integrated hidden power outlets / USB ports? bruh. That was supposed to be new kick drum money.



Haha... Ikr? Man we sincerely wanted to replace our sofa this year as it's overdue as well. But unfortunately that's not going to happen now. Yeah, when we started looking at sofas about a year ago, we soon discovered how easily that expense could rise. But same thing with the beds... massage function, perimeter lighting, sleep tracking... and what I found to be truly insane- a frame that when it detects snoring, lifts your head so that you'll stop and not wake your partner lol. I really hope that we'll be able to replace our sofa in another year or so but for now, the bed has to be the priority.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Never skimp on anything that connects you to the ground, I’ve heard. Mattresses, footwear, tires... uh, guitar pedals?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Furtive Glance said:


> Never skimp on anything that connects you to the ground, I’ve heard. Mattresses, footwear, tires... uh, guitar pedals?


Yes to the first 3, debatable on the last one lol.


----------



## USMarine75

Having a house built.

Because of the market the way that it is, it will take 12 months to finish!

Also, stopped by Ashley Furniture just to check prices. They had a standard MIC production couch set for $15k. Not even anything special or overly nice about it.


----------



## jaxadam

USMarine75 said:


> Also, stopped by Ashley Furniture just to check prices. They had a standard MIC production couch set for $15k. Not even anything special or overly nice about it.



With a delivery time of late Fall? Our neighbors were looking at patio furniture, and it's like 6 months out.

Our other neighbors just signed a contract for a pool, they break ground next April. 

It is absolutely ridiculous right now.


----------



## thebeesknees22

those lumber prices too....ouch..


----------



## USMarine75

thebeesknees22 said:


> those lumber prices too....ouch..



Yup. We canceled the deck. We'll do it down the road when prices normalize instead. I think the price was almost $20k, which was 4x more than the builder was quoting 2 years ago. We only did the screened-in porch because it was structural and had to be done now (due to home design).


----------



## thebeesknees22

Woooow! That's a crazy huge increase in no time at all.


----------



## MFB

If it's any consolation, one of the new housing renovation projects were doing may be killed entirely due to material costs at the moment; it's all pre-fab, modular design for four different multi-story building + townhouses, but it's looking more and more like it's going on hold for the foreseeable time as they got pricing back and they are crazy over budget.

Again, that's a multi-million dollar deal development for several hundred apartments and townhouses being cancelled because of _material costs_.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Re: beds.

I got suckered into spending a shitpile of money on a temperpedic foam bed some five years ago and honestly.... It's amazing. I love that bed. Supposedly they last a couple decades too.

Supposedly the online ones like Casper and... Purple? Are very good and a lot cheaper. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I was burnt out on big $$ mattresses, have had a Tuft/Needle and it brand new after 5 years. Done with Big Mattress.​


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Re: beds.
> 
> I got suckered into spending a shitpile of money on a temperpedic foam bed some five years ago and honestly.... It's amazing. I love that bed. Supposedly they last a couple decades too.
> 
> Supposedly the online ones like Casper and... Purple? Are very good and a lot cheaper. Might be worth looking into.





Seabeast2000 said:


> I was burnt out on big $$ mattresses, have had a Tuft/Needle and it brand new after 5 years. Done with Big Mattress.​



Tried a couple Purple models... didn't like but yeah, they're getting great reviews online. Would've liked to have tried some other ones like Tuft & Needle, Puffy Lux, Nectar, Saatva, etc but we couldn't find those locally so no dice. They all have good buzz online but just too much potential risk and hassle to buy a mattress w/o being able to test it out before buying. No matter anyway since we both absolutely love the one that we got and have 120 days to make sure that it truly is "the one" that we believe it is.


----------



## BornToLooze

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Re: beds.
> 
> I got suckered into spending a shitpile of money on a temperpedic foam bed some five years ago and honestly.... It's amazing. I love that bed. Supposedly they last a couple decades too.
> 
> Supposedly the online ones like Casper and... Purple? Are very good and a lot cheaper. Might be worth looking into.



My parents got one when they first came out, and loved it so they got me one too. The old ass questionable mattress I sleep on at my deer camp is more comfortable than that damn thing.

To me having something to keep you head on in the right spot is better than the mattress. A rolled up jacket on a shit mattress is better than the most comfortable mattress in the world and a shit pillow.


----------



## diagrammatiks

I think my mattress in New York is a tuft and needle. Whatever it was it was much cheaper then whatever slock the big box stores were hocking.


----------



## diagrammatiks

USMarine75 said:


> Having a house built.
> 
> Because of the market the way that it is, it will take 12 months to finish!
> 
> Also, stopped by Ashley Furniture just to check prices. They had a standard MIC production couch set for $15k. Not even anything special or overly nice about it.



15k seems crazy for mic furniture.


----------



## BornToLooze

Also, my son has my old temperpedic mattress, and the pillow to go along with it. One time my kids decided to start a pillow fight with me, so I grabbed the first pillow I could.

Just so you know...a temperpedic pillow in a pillow fight is about the equivalent of this...


In my defense, I found myself in an ambush situation and defended myself with the first thing I could, that tooth had been ready to come out for a couple days, and he wouldn't have even noticed it my wife hadn't walked in right about the time I accidentally smoked him in the face with a hard ass foam pillow. 


Before anyone gets upset, when my wife went to stop the bleeding, he took a pillow with him so he could plan his counter attack, and the tooth fairy left him an extra $9. And my daughter made me use a different pillow. It was 2 on 1, but _*that pillows not fair. *_


----------



## p0ke

I need a new hat for the summer as my previous straw fedora is totally worn out. Trying to find a similar one, but because my head is huge it just isn't happening. 
Basically the only big enough ones I've managed to find ship from the US, and from there the shipping costs almost 3x the price of the hat


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I have been asked by the local campus pastor to write a metal mass.


----------



## MFB

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I have been asked by the local campus pastor to write a metal mass.



So when does the album go triple Mer?


----------



## LordCashew

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I have been asked by the local campus pastor to write a metal mass.



What...?! We need more details.

I think a symphonic metal style would be the easiest to adapt to a church setting, but it feel like it would be pretty hard for it not to turn out corny.

Anyway, keep us in the loop.


----------



## BornToLooze

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I have been asked by the local campus pastor to write a metal mass.


----------



## TedEH

Given that people keep comparing to From Mars - I feel like this new material is more comparable in production style to that release than it is to the last two. To my ears, Fortitude sounds like a more polished take on what From Mars was trying to do - 'cause From Mars sounds very un-polished to me.

Production-wise, IMO, The Way of all Flesh beats everything else.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Wrong thread, Ted. I guess the new Gojira album can be considered a FWP, though, because I don't care for it and after this one and Magma I've kind of given up on future Gojira releases. Bands change, I get it, it's just not for me. I'll always have middle-era Gojira.


----------



## TedEH

Oh wow, how did I not notice that.

It's been a frustrating weekend - call this a symptom of the many first world problems I'm dealing with lately.


----------



## nightflameauto

Let me epitomize the first world problem epidemic. Shipping notifications have me right on the edge of my seat. Have a guitar arriving this week, but I'm off Thursday and Friday, so it's a race against time and I'm biting nails with a twisted gut over it. There's nothing worse than having to run into work on a day off for something so stupid, but I didn't want it delivered at home because I never know when the home delivery folks are gonna go full-blown idiot and just leave a Jackson labeled box out in the open right at the end of the driveway like they did with my Mesa box a couple years back. If there were a single guitar player in the neighborhood that wasn't honest, I'd have probably lost that one.

FIRST WORLD PROBLEM: Enough money to buy good gear. Afeerd shippers suck too much.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> Let me epitomize the first world problem epidemic. Shipping notifications have me right on the edge of my seat. Have a guitar arriving this week, but I'm off Thursday and Friday, so it's a race against time and I'm biting nails with a twisted gut over it. There's nothing worse than having to run into work on a day off for something so stupid, but I didn't want it delivered at home because I never know when the home delivery folks are gonna go full-blown idiot and just leave a Jackson labeled box out in the open right at the end of the driveway like they did with my Mesa box a couple years back. If there were a single guitar player in the neighborhood that wasn't honest, I'd have probably lost that one.
> 
> FIRST WORLD PROBLEM: Enough money to buy good gear. Afeerd shippers suck too much.


That's why I always have my stuff sent to a delivery hub. I've had dipshits from fedex and ups just straight up forge my signature so they can drop my package on my doorstep. Never again.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> That's why I always have my stuff sent to a delivery hub. I've had dipshits from fedex and ups just straight up forge my signature so they can drop my package on my doorstep. Never again.


I've had similar happen. Back before the crack down on drivers about wasting time at individual stops our drivers would actually walk shit around the house, through the gate and set them on the back swing so nobody could see them. But that level of customer service went bye-bye when the big delivery services started tracking and cracking for anything over thirty seconds per stop. I'd hate to be a delivery driver now. Your choice is either be utter shit at your job, or rack up points and eventually be fired for not being fast enough according to the calculations some MBA asshole made to decide how long each stop should take.

Luckily, work's good for me 99.999% of the time as the dock dudes know who I am and get my shit to me unscathed provided the shipper doesn't rape it. Bot on weeks where I'm not in every day my packages inevitably come in when I'm not here.


----------



## TedEH

My desk feels really barren with no speakers on it. I'm not sure if I posted in the right thread, but my rokits exploded. Going to try to repair them, but given the rona lockdowns, it'll be difficult to find replacements.


----------



## nightflameauto

Behold, the uniquely modern first world problem of tracking hell. My new guitar will arrive at work one of the two days I have off before the weekend. Normally I could put a stop on it and have it sit at the hub that's a block from my house, but for whatever reason Fedex is being a bitch and not letting me change destination.

For as few days as I take off, it's amazing how often this happens.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nightflameauto said:


> Behold, the uniquely modern first world problem of tracking hell. My new guitar will arrive at work one of the two days I have off before the weekend. Normally I could put a stop on it and have it sit at the hub that's a block from my house, but for whatever reason Fedex is being a bitch and not letting me change destination.
> 
> For as few days as I take off, it's amazing how often this happens.



Man, I've never ever been able to sync up my off/short days with the deliveries of fun stuff. Ever. I feel your struggle.


----------



## USMarine75

nightflameauto said:


> Let me epitomize the first world problem epidemic. Shipping notifications have me right on the edge of my seat. Have a guitar arriving this week, but I'm off Thursday and Friday, so it's a race against time and I'm biting nails with a twisted gut over it. There's nothing worse than having to run into work on a day off for something so stupid, but I didn't want it delivered at home because I never know when the home delivery folks are gonna go full-blown idiot and just leave a Jackson labeled box out in the open right at the end of the driveway like they did with my Mesa box a couple years back. If there were a single guitar player in the neighborhood that wasn't honest, I'd have probably lost that one.
> 
> FIRST WORLD PROBLEM: Enough money to buy good gear. Afeerd shippers suck too much.



UPS left a $3500 Soldano SLO in the box (said Soldano on it) next to my trash cans at the end of my driveway. And yes... it was trash day. 

Luckily I arrived home before trash pickup.


----------



## thebeesknees22

USMarine75 said:


> UPS left a $3500 Soldano SLO in the box (said Soldano on it) next to my trash cans at the end of my driveway. And yes... it was trash day.
> 
> Luckily I arrived home before trash pickup.



That's not done out of incompetence. That's done on purpose, and with intent.


----------



## USMarine75

thebeesknees22 said:


> That's not done out of incompetence. That's done on purpose, and with intent.



F'in Mesa fans are everywhere, dammit.


----------



## nightflameauto

USMarine75 said:


> UPS left a $3500 Soldano SLO in the box (said Soldano on it) next to my trash cans at the end of my driveway. And yes... it was trash day.
> 
> Luckily I arrived home before trash pickup.


Oh god damn. And I was pissed off about my $600 mesa package.

Now, somehow, my guitar and case are shipping in three separate packages. One of them is set to arrive the last day I'm at work. The other two the next day. WTF? Guarantee either the guitar or the case arrives when I'm at work, the other the day after. I'm baffled.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> UPS left a $3500 Soldano SLO in the box (said Soldano on it) next to my trash cans at the end of my driveway. And yes... it was trash day.
> 
> Luckily I arrived home before trash pickup.



Ouch. 

It's okay, FedEx left my Sadowsky outside in the freezing rain, and didn't even bother knocking on the door. That was fun to roll up on after a 15hr day.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ouch.
> 
> It's okay, FedEx left my Sadowsky outside in the freezing rain, and didn't even bother knocking on the door. That was fun to roll up on after a 15hr day.



Same guy also left a box in a plastic bag because it was raining. Nice of him right? But he left the bag open and under our gutter drain so it filled with water. Package was basically floating in a fish tank lol.

Another time he left boxes laying down outside my garage doors instead of by any other doors. The idea was you'd drive over your own packages on the way out.

This all started because we reported him because he marked a package as undeliverable, because we weren't home. Except we were. We were outside in our driveway the entire time. And it wasn't the first time he had failed to make a delivery attempt - we were one of last routes of day for him (6-8pm), so apparently in order to knock off early he would scan what was left as undeliverable.


----------



## nightflameauto

USMarine75 said:


> Same guy also left a box in a plastic bag because it was raining. Nice of him right? But he left the bag open and under our gutter drain so it filled with water. Package was basically floating in a fish tank lol.
> 
> Another time he left boxes laying down outside my garage doors instead of by any other doors. The idea was you'd drive over your own packages on the way out.
> 
> This all started because we reported him because he marked a package as undeliverable, because we weren't home. Except we were. We were outside in our driveway the entire time. And it wasn't the first time he had failed to make a delivery attempt - we were one of last routes of day for him (6-8pm), so apparently in order to knock off early he would scan what was left as undeliverable.


Oh, man, I've seen some of this crap before. The most maddening one was a UPS package that, I was literally sitting in my truck bed messing with some adjustments to the tracks that hold the clamps for bungies and saw the UPS truck drive by, like five feet away from me. Then about ten minutes later I get one of those lovely "no one home" "undeliverable" messages in my efail. Lazy puke just had to stop and wave and I could have reached out and taken the damn box from him. Grrr.


----------



## thebeesknees22

USMarine75 said:


> Same guy also left a box in a plastic bag because it was raining. Nice of him right? But he left the bag open and under our gutter drain so it filled with water. Package was basically floating in a fish tank lol.
> 
> Another time he left boxes laying down outside my garage doors instead of by any other doors. The idea was you'd drive over your own packages on the way out.
> 
> This all started because we reported him because he marked a package as undeliverable, because we weren't home. Except we were. We were outside in our driveway the entire time. And it wasn't the first time he had failed to make a delivery attempt - we were one of last routes of day for him (6-8pm), so apparently in order to knock off early he would scan what was left as undeliverable.




might be time to invest in a security camera.


----------



## USMarine75

thebeesknees22 said:


> might be time to invest in a security camera.



Right?

Luckily he got fired before we got the chance to install one lol.


----------



## Edika

USMarine75 said:


> Right?
> 
> Luckily he got fired before we got the chance to install one lol.



I hope you reported him for every instance and had a hand in getting him fired. Seems like a monumental cunt.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Debating on ditching my Peters Bodyhammer for a Quick Rod or a Ceriatone of some sort (molecular and gargoyl both sounded pretty cool).


----------



## Demiurge

While it's no help for big stuff like guitars & cabs, what we've been doing since moving to our current place is putting-out a large plastic tote with a sign reading "Place Deliveries Here" on the lid at the a couple yards out in front of the garage. A surprising number of deliverers actually heed it, and it's made getting stuff in shit weather a whole lot easier.


----------



## BlackMastodon

USMarine75 said:


> Right?
> 
> Luckily he got fired before we got the chance to install one lol.


Just reading that he left a package out by your trash cans on garbage pick-up day made me want to fling shit at him like a fucking wild chimp. After reading the rest, that guy deserves the absolute worst. Fuck 'im.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

For a change of pace, I have a positive story.

My local USPS chick is actually pretty cool and when I had first moved in here, a guitar I had ordered showed up in a very 'This is an Ibanez guitar'-ey box.
She stuck it underneath my car that was parked out front with a sticky note with an arrow on it stuck inside the mailbox. 

Much nicer than the delivery people at my old place that were...yeah...a lot like what I'm seeing here


----------



## nightflameauto

I just wasted an hour trying to get my new guitar held at the shipping center a block away from my house with no result. Congrats, Fedex. You have defeated me. Guess I'll be taking an unplanned trip into work on my day off after all.


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> I just wasted an hour trying to get my new guitar held at the shipping center a block away from my house with no result. Congrats, Fedex. You have defeated me. Guess I'll be taking an unplanned trip into work on my day off after all.


This must be value add. I had to make 8 cold calls tracking down a FedEx misdelivery in Dallas last week. Random guy says he has it. Got it back.so he's batting 1000. FedEx is not.


----------



## dr_game0ver

I want to change my car but looking at what's available, to quote Clarkson "this is like looking at the menu at a German restaurant". In France, if it is not grey, diesel or hybrid, or all 3 of them, then good F luck.


----------



## p0ke

I was taking a dump this morning when I noticed that the radiator in the toilet was cold. So I went to check the oil furnace or whatever you'd call it, and turns out the burner had stopped because of some fault. I checked the water temperature, and it had dropped from 70°C to a bit below 30°C (158 -> 86 °F), which leads me to believe that it's been off all weekend  I pressed the reset button and after three attempts it started and heated the water back up to 70° in about an hour, but what a waste of oil...


----------



## TedEH

Did you say toilet radiator? Toilets have radiators?


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> Did you say toilet radiator? Toilets have radiators?


Some folks/countries refer to the entire bathroom as "the toilet." Which leads to all sorts of hilarity with cross-border conversations.

My first world problem today: I have a good paying job. It covers the bills and gives me enough left over to do lots of fun stuff. But it sucks up enough time I don't get the time I need to complete any project I start. Sucks to have the means and not the time. Damn job.


----------



## Demiurge

nightflameauto said:


> My first world problem today: I have a good paying job. It covers the bills and gives me enough left over to do lots of fun stuff. But it sucks up enough time I don't get the time I need to complete any project I start. Sucks to have the means and not the time. Damn job.



Same here, and it becomes such a suffocating feeling when, at the same time, the days seem to blow-by.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I too share that FWP as do many. I'm generally ok with it since I'm a bit of a workaholic., and my job has given me a lot of experiences most people don't get to have. (certainly nothing my hillbilly self ever thought possible considering where I grew up) ... But...right now it's a bit much. lol

I just pulled an 80hr week. I'm staring at needing to do 4-6 more weeks of it. Might...might hit 100hrs on this project before it's over. ...Man... I'm tired. ..I think I'll go buy another plugin to make myself feel better lol


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> Did you say toilet radiator? Toilets have radiators?



Yeah, our upstairs toilet has a radiator, and it's definitely there for a reason. Whenever the radiator isn't working for whatever reason, the toilet gets super cold because it's right next to some not very well insulated attic space. And it's such a small room, I can't really justify calling it a bathroom  
I don't get why the previous owners haven't put floor heating in there though, as the toilet's been renovated less than 10 years ago.

And yeah, like @nightflameauto said, over here we refer to the room as the toilet rather than the bathroom, unless it actually has a shower and all that. Ours doesn't, both are just plain toilets and what I refer to as the bathroom is in the basement, next to the sauna.


----------



## nightflameauto

To expand on my previous post:
I've been super into progressive bands lately, and I think it's starting to rub off. Problem is, when you start writing shit like that, you can't break it off into half hour or even hour chunks and get anywhere. I've been working on the same riff/song for about three months at this point, and I *ALMOST* have a drum pattern for the first twelve measures or so under the guitars.

It's sad, but the last three or four songs I've completed have been because I took three days off work in a row. The first two are to catch up on all the bullshit piling up at home I don't have time for, and the last one is lock myself in the music room and go to town, ignoring the rest of the house in favor of creative time.

I'm feeling like I may be at a breaking point, but I'm not sure what the break would be. I probably just need a real vacation, but that's not happening anytime soon. Works a fever pitch of go, go, go. Home's . . . busy. So I take my half hour a day and barely get warmed up enough to play another riff. FWP!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm now just so confused over the whole toilet thing. I thought that a bathroom overseas was a loo. Now I'm wondering if I ever move to Europe if I'll ever be able to accurately describe my crap concerns to anyone. Like if the bathroom is actually a toilet than what even is the actual toilet called..."can"? And is it even spelled "loo" or is it like "loup"? And does that even matter at this point??? I mean.. where does all of this leave me? Such torturous lament... not being able to reach out to fellow toilet enthusiasts across the globe due to my ignorance of regional dialect. And the squirty things... bidet? Or do those have another European name? It's all so confusing. No way that I can move out of the states now. Real world problems indeed.


----------



## BlackMastodon

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm now just so confused over the whole toilet thing. I thought that a bathroom overseas was a loo. Now I'm wondering if I ever move to Europe if I'll ever be able to accurately describe my crap concerns to anyone. Like if the bathroom is actually a toilet than what even is the actual toilet called..."can"? And is it even spelled "loo" or is it like "loup"? And does that even matter at this point??? I mean.. where does all of this leave me? Such torturous lament... not being able to reach out to fellow toilet enthusiasts across the globe due to my ignorance of regional dialect. And the squirty things... bidet? Or do those have another European name? It's all so confusing. No way that I can move out of the states now. Real world problems indeed.


Loo (Lieu? Loux? Lioux??) = British colloquialism for the bathroom 
Toilet = bathroom with no shower, as p0ke said, in almost all of Europe except Britain. Also more formally referred to as a Wash Closet, or Commode. (Fun fact: in Canada we call it a Washroom) 
Bidet = ass cleaning water jet
Bog or Shitter = toilet itself


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I think the thing is that different ‘bathrooms’ have different ‘facilities’ in them.

So our en suite bathroom has no bath, but has a shower instead. Plus toilet and washbasin. Despite having no bath, we still call it a bathroom.

Our family bathroom has a bath in it, and a toilet and washbasin, we also call this a bathroom.

Our downstairs toilet, is just a toilet and washbasin, we call that the ‘downstairs toilet’ sometimes it’s called a ‘half bathroom’ in sales literature, but it’s definitely not got half a bath in there....


----------



## TedEH

But why do you drive on the parkway and park on the driveway?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackMastodon said:


> Loo (Lieu? Loux? Lioux??) = British colloquialism for the bathroom
> Toilet = bathroom with no shower, as p0ke said, in almost all of Europe except Britain. Also more formally referred to as a Wash Closet, or Commode. (Fun fact: in Canada we call it a Washroom)
> Bidet = ass cleaning water jet
> Bog or Shitter = toilet itself



You, sir have given me renewed courage to once again correspond with fellow shitter enthusiasts across the world. Thank you!


----------



## BlackMastodon

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I think the thing is that different ‘bathrooms’ have different ‘facilities’ in them.
> 
> So our en suite bathroom has no bath, but has a shower instead. Plus toilet and washbasin. Despite having no bath, we still call it a bathroom.
> 
> Our family bathroom has a bath in it, and a toilet and washbasin, we also call this a bathroom.
> 
> Our downstairs toilet, is just a toilet and washbasin, we call that the ‘downstairs toilet’ sometimes it’s called a ‘half bathroom’ in sales literature, but it’s definitely not got half a bath in there....


Oh damn I forgot about washbasin! 
High Plains, we call that a Sink (or Vanity ? Or maybe Vanity is the whole unit with the drawers, etc?)


----------



## _MonSTeR_

We also call that a sink, but you’d have a sink in the kitchen, or a sink in a bathroom. But never a washbasin in a kitchen...


----------



## TedEH

To me, vanity always meant mirror. As in, you can see yourself, which is vain.


----------



## nightflameauto

Half-bath in America has always confused me. If it's got a toilet and a sink, it's a half bath. 'cause apparently you can half-bathe in a toilet? Wat?

My business is in the cabinet industry. "Vanity" is a cabinet type meant to have a large open area underneath for plumbing, usually due to the sink installed on top, though sometimes due to the sink installed on the cabinet next door.

Then you get the weird shit like the vanity talls, that are too tall to contain a sink, yet contain a lot of plumbing to . . . something else. Sometimes the sink next door, sometimes the toilet itself, sometimes a shower installed on the other side of it, and sometimes just random pipes cause the plumber was feeling frisky that day.


----------



## Demiurge

nightflameauto said:


> Half-bath in America has always confused me. If it's got a toilet and a sink, it's a half bath. 'cause apparently you can half-bathe in a toilet? Wat?



And then some call a toilet/sink/shower stall a 3/4 bath, just taking that ball and running with it.


----------



## Kaura

It's only Tuesday and I've already worked worth 3 days. Yesterday I did a 13 hour shift and a 11 hour shift today. I don't mind working overtime but enough is enough...


----------



## thebeesknees22

lol, when I went to college, teachers told me I'd work 70, 80, 90hr weeks at times. At the time I was like "oh that's a lot, but ...it's probably not THAT bad...right??" 

....One does not realize just what that means until one actually does it.... ha 

The most hours I've done in one day is 16. (maybe 17... I didn't keep track on one project since I went to salary) 
50hrs a week is ok but annoying. 60..manageable as I still get weekends off. 70-80+ zombie mode starts to set in. 90-100hrs you're borderline hallucinating. I maxed out at 99hrs in one week on one show, and swore I'd never do it again, but I think I maaay have broken that record in Nov of 2019. I didn't keep track of my hours on that show but it had to be close to that or a tad over. 

To do those hours you either reaaallly have to like your job, or you have to like the OT money if you get it, or the other perks like being able to travel and whatnot if you do that. Otherwise it's just torture. ...as I sit here on my 4th week of 70hr weeks (last week was 80hrs) lol 

I've been doing those kinds of schedules for 15 years. I'm finally starting to get tired.. I think I have enough in me for one or two last adventures though.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I'm in MEP engineering and since moving departments 4 years ago, it's been 10 hour days every day without question; and there's no sign of slowing down. The projects get bigger, the expectations get higher, meanwhile the deadlines get shorter and the budget is less and less, it's unbelievable.

My absolute worst week was a 65 hour week that I worked just so I could be there when my mom got out of surgery for cancer. I didnt make a big deal out of why I had to leave that day, and we had a big deadline so I felt like I legitimately COULDN'T say anything, which speaks volumes about the kind of work culture that exists in our field. 

I'm trying to get out of it but it seem impossible some days


----------



## BornToLooze

nightflameauto said:


> Half-bath in America has always confused me. If it's got a toilet and a sink, it's a half bath. 'cause apparently you can half-bathe in a toilet? Wat?



That just goes back to Mitch Hedberg. Any room can be a bedroom if you put a bed in it.

Or like with me and the wife, our bedroom has the good TV, my computer, and all the gaming consoles in it, so it's just as much a living room as a bedroom.

Also, Saturday is our 12th anniversary, and the wife is all about Mass Effect and Garrus, her space boyfriend, so I preorder her the remaster Mass Effects, and as soon as I bought them for her, our TV shit the bed. We went and bought one of those new 4k firestick tvs, and she's trying to say it's for both of us. So far I've plugged my PS3 back in since I've got an HDMI slot back, and watched Miami Vice. 

I just got one of the firestick ones so I could get my PlayStation and Gran Turismo back.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> I'm trying to get out of it but it seem impossible some days



ha yep, every few years I feel like "man, I gotta get out of vfx." Then something comes up that keeps me going in it. I don't have any other skills than knowing Houdini and how to deal with mountains of pressure so finding another career that pays well isn't very easy lol
No time to take classes. No time to learn new skills. My goal right now is just to save as much as I can so I can retire early back home where it's cheaper, and work some crap job to pay the bills. Then go leave the easy life until I croak haha ...if only! I can dream anyway.


----------



## Steinmetzify

New job, better money, huge company. 

After working for what amounts to ‘mom and pop’ shops the last few years it’s a nice change. 

UNTIL 

The giant corp you work for decides you need 30 minutes of training that only exists in New Jersey lol

I’m straight getting on a plane on Sunday for a 30 minute meeting/class and flying right back here Monday. 

Hotels and Ubers have to be costing these guys a fuckin fortune, not to mention plane tickets...


----------



## thebeesknees22

@steinmetzify - lol they can't zoom that training?

I would say awesome! free trip! ...but you're not getting to stay long enough to do anything ha


----------



## Seabeast2000

steinmetzify said:


> New job, better money, huge company.
> 
> After working for what amounts to ‘mom and pop’ shops the last few years it’s a nice change.
> 
> UNTIL
> 
> The giant corp you work for decides you need 30 minutes of training that only exists in New Jersey lol
> 
> I’m straight getting on a plane on Sunday for a 30 minute meeting/class and flying right back here Monday.
> 
> Hotels and Ubers have to be costing these guys a fuckin fortune, not to mention plane tickets...



Clearly they want you there because you own a Dual Dark.


----------



## Steinmetzify

thebeesknees22 said:


> @steinmetzify - lol they can't zoom that training?
> 
> I would say awesome! free trip! ...but you're not getting to stay long enough to do anything ha



Right? Yeah I asked, they’re just not set up for it. Screw it, for this much $ I’ll fly where they tell me to. 



Seabeast2000 said:


> Clearly they want you there because you own a Dual Dark.



Well yeah that’s what I’d figured...


----------



## TedEH

I don't understand how anyone can be so unprepared for a zoom call to pay for plane tickets instead of a couple of cheap webcams. Without knowing what kind of job that is, especially a year into tons of people adapting to working from home scenarios, it sounds like they're just not very tech-savvy.


----------



## Demiurge

Whether the training is convenient for the folks being trained is behind the point. There's usually someone in management whose goals involve taking responsibility for whether training happens and to justify the existence of training staff. Training, therefore, takes place whenever they can fit it in.

This year, the only job-knowledge related training we've been offered has been scheduled for the first full week of July. Oh, but I couldn't possibly mean the most-requested vacation week of the year and one whether people are either out or they're slammed with their own work while backing-up the desks of those who are out. But yes.


----------



## Kaura

Edit: nevermind


----------



## High Plains Drifter

When we moved into our home in 2019, I was glad that the water heater installed in 2017 was relatively new... One less thing that I'd have to concern myself with. 

One aluminum anode rod, T&P relief valve, and 3/4" full port valve later... and here we are... sigh.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Demiurge said:


> Whether the training is convenient for the folks being trained is behind the point. There's usually someone in management whose goals involve taking responsibility for whether training happens and to justify the existence of training staff. Training, therefore, takes place whenever they can fit it in.



Yeah, but you'd think those same people have budget constraints they're accountable for.
I dunno, if I tried to send someone across the country for a day for a single training I can't help but feel like I'd get an angry call from accounting about why the hell we just spent over a thousand dollars for something that could have been done with a $20 webcam 

I mean I guess I get it if it's construction or something where being able to physically engage in the exercise is important to properly understanding what's being covered, but yikes. _Surely there must be a better way!_


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> Half-bath in America has always confused me. If it's got a toilet and a sink, it's a half bath. 'cause apparently you can half-bathe in a toilet? Wat?
> 
> My business is in the cabinet industry. "Vanity" is a cabinet type meant to have a large open area underneath for plumbing, usually due to the sink installed on top, though sometimes due to the sink installed on the cabinet next door.
> 
> Then you get the weird shit like the vanity talls, that are too tall to contain a sink, yet contain a lot of plumbing to . . . something else. Sometimes the sink next door, sometimes the toilet itself, sometimes a shower installed on the other side of it, and sometimes just random pipes cause the plumber was feeling frisky that day.


I'm pretty sure whore baths using the sink are the only reason "half-baths" can be a thing.


----------



## Demiurge

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah, but you'd think those same people have budget constraints they're accountable for.
> I dunno, if I tried to send someone across the country for a day for a single training I can't help but feel like I'd get an angry call from accounting about why the hell we just spent over a thousand dollars for something that could have been done with a $20 webcam



Oh, of course- that makes sense to a reasonable person, but some companies are just rats' nests of factions trying to justify their existences in the face of new technology. For every bit of progress or innovation, there's usually a bunch of crusty fucks at any given company in decision-making roles who are married to the old ways. For example, the company I work for, when they transitioned to paperless, took great pains to bypass any streamlining that a paperless system offers and simply recreated every tedious workflow for paper in a digital environment. All it takes is someone in the right role above the bean-counters to be like, _"Zoom? The only zoom I know is zoomin' to the next face-to-face meeting because that's how men do business!!!"_


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm pretty sure whore baths using the sink are the only reason "half-baths" can be a thing.


My uncle taught me that whore baths and trucker baths are essentially the same thing. I'll leave it as an exercise for the reader in sorting out why he knew both.


Demiurge said:


> Oh, of course- that makes sense to a reasonable person, but some companies are just rats' nests of factions trying to justify their existences in the face of new technology. For every bit of progress or innovation, there's usually a bunch of crusty fucks at any given company in decision-making roles who are married to the old ways. For example, the company I work for, when they transitioned to paperless, took great pains to bypass any streamlining that a paperless system offers and simply recreated every tedious workflow for paper in a digital environment. All it takes is someone in the right role above the bean-counters to be like, _"Zoom? The only zoom I know is zoomin' to the next face-to-face meeting because that's how men do business!!!"_


L.O.L.

Seriously, you see a lot of "grown" businesses that end up clusterfucked this way. Like, they start in one location, decide that this location is the place all training must take place regardless of if it's a full corporate indoctrination or a single half hour orientation and fuck you you WILL go there to train even if you are all the way around the world at the time you're brought on board.

And speaking of paperless: We went "paperless" about ten years ago. Our printing costs EXPLODED. Come to find out, instead of four copies of paperwork being printed up front for plant paper trails, each workstation in the plant would print their own paper, do whatever it was they needed to do, then trash it and the next workstation would do the same thing.

Nobody ever told them to work from the screen, and nobody in the decision making tree believed that's what was happening even when confronted with it point blank, so we just keep throwing away massive shitpiles of paper and then wondering why our paperless system didn't pay for itself. It would be maddening if it wasn't so stupid that it could be its own entire offshoot of the Office.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah, but you'd think those same people have budget constraints they're accountable for.
> I dunno, if I tried to send someone across the country for a day for a single training I can't help but feel like I'd get an angry call from accounting about why the hell we just spent over a thousand dollars for something that could have been done with a $20 webcam
> 
> I mean I guess I get it if it's construction or something where being able to physically engage in the exercise is important to properly understanding what's being covered, but yikes. _Surely there must be a better way!_



This was a whole thing; I needed to be there to see this certain type of trailer, but when I got there none of those trailers were present. So I got a half assed description and a paper handout.

Fuck it, for this much money I’ll do what they tell me to. It amounted to roughly $150 per hour from the time I left my house until I get home, and I’ll be gone from Sunday morning to Saturday night.

It’s their cost, and after telling them I’d be glad to do this over the phone or Zoom/Skype/whatever and getting nothing but negative responses I realized they’re just writing this shit off. My petty salary (in regards to the annual profit) amounts to almost nothing in the end. I’ll get on all the planes. Fuck it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I looked up US health insurance quotes to work out a budget for moving back. ..............
...................
.................
/me closes laptop. Throws it out the window.

I did learn that LA has better rates and coverage than back home in Missouri though. I thought it would be the other way around since the income average is a lot higher in LA. It's probably because people back home are so much ...less..healthy..... /insert fat american stereotype. 

But serious, holy crap. Health insurance is expensive in the US. I knew it would be more, but not THAT much. I got quote at $450-$660mo just for myself. 

*panic sets in
....do...do I move back to the doomy gloomy weather of Vancouver. Or do I bite the bullet and pay out the eyeballs for health insurance, but have way better weather down south lol
...I'm probably still heading back to the US, but man that does throw a wrench in my "house + go adventure around" plans. It might have to turn into "Storage Unit + go adventure around."


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> "Storage Unit + go adventure around."



:fistbump:


----------



## TedEH

thebeesknees22 said:


> "house + go adventure around"


Every time I read something like this I'm saddened by how this became an impossibility for so many people.


----------



## thebeesknees22

@TedEH - lol indeed. Every time I feel like I've almost made it, something comes up to throw a wrench in my plans and the costs go juuuust out of reach. 

I'll figure something out. I may just have to sacrifice some extra gear money, and fun money. ...or maybe I'll get lucky and everything will work out exactly like I want it to for once haha.

I'll cross that bridge when I get to it!


----------



## TedEH

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'll cross that bridge when I get to it!


I used to say that too, about buying houses, and the bridge just gets farther and farther away.

When I got out of school and started working, I remember setting a goal that I'd work my way up and when I got to $x/year salary I would start looking at buying a house. I had to double my income to hit that - but the costs of homes grew faster than that. I mean, how many people can say that they literally doubled their income in under 10 years - and still I can't afford a reasonable home.

I mean, I could buy a trailer, or a fixer-upper a bit out of town, but that's a downgrade from my apartment. It makes zero sense to make myself house-broke so that I can live in a run-down shack. I feel like unless I combine my income with another persons, I'm basically stuck here - and that's not likely to happen any time soon.


----------



## thebeesknees22

yeah, I hear ya. 

I was dumb in my younger adult days. Buying a home and having a permanent place to live was the furthest thing from my mind since I was adventuring around. Instead of saving up for a down payment I'd buy an expensive car or spend a crap load of money just going out on the weekends... (what can i say, it was LA and I was in my 20's lol) It was fun for sure lol, but dumb in the long run.

By the time I did save up enough for a down payment on a nice place, the markets just exploded. That was in Vancouver. Then I come here and I didn't plan on staying long, but I landed a nice job so I thought maybe I'd buy a place and stay for a while. Then booom! The housing market explodes here too.

So then I'm like, ok I'll just buy a place back home since it's cheap, and then I'll go adventure around for work. Then boom, house prices start blowing up back home too, plus the super high health insurance rates really eats into my budget if I'm back in the US. (and the exchange rate really kills my down payment budget)

But really my whole reason for wanting a house though is literally only so I can have a place where I can be loud and belt songs out like Chris cornell, crank up my amp, and not have to worry about annoying my neighbors hahaha

Otherwise I'd probably just live in apartments, and adventure around until I drop dead. I do still want to go to Australia again, and I really want to do NZ for a bit if I can. Then there's still the whole London/europe tour, but that's getting harder to do. I'm not sure how Brexit will affect vfx in the long run. Aus and NZ will probably be easier than the UK if covid finally goes away. ..... but I'm getting old, and I need to start making a serious plan for life post VFX. 


I hear ya though on not wanting to live in a fixer upper. I could technically do that now still. But....ugh.... that's not appealing. And I need my fun money, and gear money so spending 50% of my take home pay on a mortgage is not something I'm willing to do.


----------



## TedEH

thebeesknees22 said:


> But really my whole reason for wanting a house though is literally only so I can have a place where I can be loud and belt songs out like Chris cornell, crank up my amp, and not have to worry about annoying my neighbors hahaha


1000x this. If I can't put a drum kit in it, I don't want to buy it. Does that maybe put me into beggars-shouldn't-be-choosers territory? Maybe. But it's still valid that people's housing requirements are varied, and options are limited.



thebeesknees22 said:


> I hear ya though on not wanting to live in a fixer upper.


I understand a lot of why people want to own homes, but without the ability to make as much noise as I want, it would just be checking a "yup, I own a property" box at the cost of a significant downgrade in lifestyle, in financial stability, in location, etc., and giving up that renting means I don't have to do any maintenance.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> 1000x this. If I can't put a drum kit in it, I don't want to buy it.



haha right?! This is the goal!!


----------



## BornToLooze

I miss when people could make fun of themselves.

The other day the kids were watching Spongebob and the Texas episode came on. I am Texican enough that when I was born they just said The Stars at Night are Big and Bright and I clapped along and not liking Dr Pepper and Whataburger in an offense worthy of a gunfight. It would be offensive as hell if all the stereotypes weren't true.

Just like the time we were at my wife's black friend's house trying to find something to watch. Blazing Saddles was on, and I said it's funny as hell, but it's racist as shit until you get it, and gave them a quick plot rundown. I won't lie, I felt like a dead honky the first hard R, but they wound up laughing their ass off at it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> I miss when people could make fun of themselves.
> 
> The other day the kids were watching Spongebob and the Texas episode came on. I am Texican enough that when I was born they just said The Stars at Night are Big and Bright and I clapped along and not liking Dr Pepper and Whataburger in an offense worthy of a gunfight. It would be offensive as hell if all the stereotypes weren't true.
> 
> Just like the time we were at my wife's black friend's house trying to find something to watch. Blazing Saddles was on, and I said it's funny as hell, but it's racist as shit until you get it, and gave them a quick plot rundown. I won't lie, I felt like a dead honky the first hard R, but they wound up laughing their ass off at it.


Texas episode is one of the only Spongebob Episodes I remember from my childhood. But more importantly: when you say Dr. Pepper, are you referring to the actual brand/flavour of the soft drink or is that a catch-all for all soft drinks?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Texas episode is one of the only Spongebob Episodes I remember from my childhood. But more importantly: when you say Dr. Pepper, are you referring to the actual brand/flavour of the soft drink or is that a catch-all for all soft drinks?


You're thinking of Coke as the catch all. Everything is coke down south, except dr pepper. Dr. Pepper is Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Kaura

Bands using the full album cover art for the singles. With the digital music distribution and everything I know that bands don't really release singles from their full albums anymore like they used to do back in the day but I don't it it's still too much to ask to whip out a different cover art for the single songs they usually release before the full release.

Edit: Also fuck smoke detectors. I'd rather burn to death than deal with their bullshit.


----------



## Demiurge

Kaura said:


> Edit: Also fuck smoke detectors. I'd rather burn to death than deal with their bullshit.



I'm not as bullish on burning to death, but I feel this. I learned from one starting its low battery chirp at 4am, that if you buy a home with vaulted ceilings, first accessory you buy is a ladder that can reach all the smoke detectors.


----------



## nightflameauto

Kaura said:


> Bands using the full album cover art for the singles. With the digital music distribution and everything I know that bands don't really release singles from their full albums anymore like they used to do back in the day but I don't it it's still too much to ask to whip out a different cover art for the single songs they usually release before the full release.


If the artist isn't in the band, that shit can cost coin. Art ain't free. Decent art ain't even close to cheap.


> Edit: Also fuck smoke detectors. I'd rather burn to death than deal with their bullshit.



*APPROVAL STAMP*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't even install my new Jensen speakers til tuesday because that's when the cab shows up


----------



## dr_game0ver

Demiurge said:


> I'm not as bullish on burning to death, but I feel this. I learned from one starting its low battery chirp at 4am, that if you buy a home with vaulted ceilings, first accessory you buy is a ladder that can reach all the smoke detectors.


4AM? Mine was at 2.30AM.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Prob already mentioned it on sso but last year our a/c was out... middle of summer... 90-something degrees in the house. Next to impossible to sleep but finally started dozing off... almost like in and out of consciousness. But finally around 3 or 4 am we're drifting off and BEEEEP!! Smoke detector... like "aw fuck". I get up and pull the battery. Then back to the sweat drenched floor in front of the fan to try to resume sleep. BEEEP! again. Fuck! So I disable another one... beep/ another one/ beep/ another one. I'm almost in tears. But I got em all.. finally! Lay back down... like in a weird altered state of dismay and exhaustion... for a minute. BEEEP!!! 

Finally found it in another room... It was the carbon monoxide detector going off. It doesn't work anymore.


----------



## nightflameauto

High Plains Drifter said:


> Prob already mentioned it on sso but last year our a/c was out... middle of summer... 90-something degrees in the house. Next to impossible to sleep but finally started dozing off... almost like in and out of consciousness. But finally around 3 or 4 am we're drifting off and BEEEEP!! Smoke detector... like "aw fuck". I get up and pull the battery. Then back to the sweat drenched floor in front of the fan to try to resume sleep. BEEEP! again. Fuck! So I disable another one... beep/ another one/ beep/ another one. I'm almost in tears. But I got em all.. finally! Lay back down... like in a weird altered state of dismay and exhaustion... for a minute. BEEEP!!!
> 
> Finally found it in another room... It was the carbon monoxide detector going off. It doesn't work anymore.


I find for various forms of electronics: alarm clocks, smoke detectors, flashlights, etc. They tend to not work anymore after being hurled at the nearest wall at near the speed of sound. They really should work on increasing reliability under such use cases, as they appear to be near universal.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

nightflameauto said:


> I find for various forms of electronics: alarm clocks, smoke detectors, flashlights, etc. They tend to not work anymore after being hurled at the nearest wall at near the speed of sound. They really should work on increasing reliability under such use cases, as they appear to be near universal.



lmao... yeah. 

The following morning there were smoke detector parts and batteries everywhere. And the CO detector wound up inside my Jeep in the garage lol.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Also fuck smoke detectors. I'd rather burn to death than deal with their bullshit.



Yep, fuck those. You never really know which one of them is beeping either, because the tone is such that you can't tell where it's coming from. I once changed batteries on all of them, and still the beeping continued. Turns out I had left an old one in a drawer in the kitchen... 
Ours luckily have 9V batteries instead of those small flat CR3032 batteries, so they last a lot longer, I haven't had to change a single battery in several years.


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> Texas episode is one of the only Spongebob Episodes I remember from my childhood. But more importantly: when you say Dr. Pepper, are you referring to the actual brand/flavour of the soft drink or is that a catch-all for all soft drinks?



What kind of Coke do you want?

I would like a Dr Pepper.

There's not a period in it.


----------



## Edika

Ah smoke detectors, previous owners in my house had several installed and we have one in the kitchen (makes somewhat sense) and one to the living room next to the kitchen. If I'm making stakes or something that might make a bit more vapor/smoke, if I forget the living room door open the smoke alarm from there starts beeping along with the one in the kitchen. And that is with aspirator working on full and a window in the kitchen open. If I have the door closed, no matter how much smoke I make in the kitchen, not a single beep!


----------



## Edika

Not sure if I posted this here before, I was meaning to and had something written but probably never pressed post reply.

I have my phone in a case and had a screen protector. It had taken a few tumbles and the case protected the phone and the screen protector had a couple of cracks. A few days back I was playing with the kids in the garden and instead of leaving my phone inside or somewhere on the garden, I had it in my pocket. So while running around, the phone slips out of my pocket, hits on the paved part of the garden and manages to find the spot just between the screen protector and the case, cracking the screen on the most part of the upper half. I wouldn't mind but the impact point is just above the front facing camera, so now it has that milkyway hue and it's somewhat blurry. I had the phone for one year and a half and since I never cracked a screen I didn't opt for phone insurance on my plan. Seems it'll be £100 to change the screen or I just live with it and not use the front facing camera. Problem is I usually call my sister back home and the kids grandparents to talk to and now it won't be as possible. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Kaura

Glad to see people share my angst towards smoke detectors. 

On to the next rant. Bought some Pringles for the first time in ages today because the can said "EXTRA HOT". Well, extra hot my ass. I can hardly feel a tingle on my tongue. I don't blame the product for being too mild but I blame the marketing people for false advertising. At least hot sauce manufacturers have learned their shit and when they say 10/10 (on hotness scale) it does mean that.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> On to the next rant. Bought some Pringles for the first time in ages today because the can said "EXTRA HOT". Well, extra hot my ass. I can hardly feel a tingle on my tongue. I don't blame the product for being too mild but I blame the marketing people for false advertising. At least hot sauce manufacturers have learned their shit and when they say 10/10 (on hotness scale) it does mean that.



It's because it's Pringles... If you want something actually hot, try the Poppamies chips or the Inferno chips that Lidl sells (they're not available all the time, I think)


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I fuckin hate my mattress.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> It's because it's Pringles... If you want something actually hot, try the Poppamies chips or the Inferno chips that Lidl sells (they're not available all the time, I think)



I know, which comes to another problem. I hate the Poppamies chips (love their sauces though). They feel and taste like plastic with hardly any heat either. Also, feels like they replaced the Hotheadz chips which were somewhat decent but the real problem is that I haven't found the Blair's chips in years. They were the best. Great taste and great heat.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> I fuckin hate my mattress.



Wait…. I thought you just got it? Told you to go with the Hastens Vividus.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> Wait…. I thought you just got it? Told you to go with the Hastens Vividus.



lol... That's just a bit out of our budget. 

So... The one we got was the Seely Platinum whatever in plush. Wife loves it and I thought I did too. But after the first week I felt like it was just too soft... like a walrus trying to get comfortable in a bucket of marshmallows. Prob looked similar too. So with the 120 day return window, I made the decision to see if there was another mattress that we might've overlooked. I think ( God I hope) we nailed it down this time. It's a Tempurpedic Pro-Adapt Hybrid in medium. We never looked at this one originally cause it's a good chunk more money than the Seely... even more now since we'll be penalized about $350 for the exchange. Oh well... It'll be here Monday next week. I think that I went into this deal all wrong... wanting something super soft but not giving more consideration to support. The new one def isn't plush but rather a seemingly good balance of plush and supportive. Meh... I'm not necessarily surprised about this... I haven't bought a new mattress in over 20 yrs so there was bound to be a snag.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I hate the Poppamies chips (love their sauces though). They feel and taste like plastic with hardly any heat either.



Hmm, ok. I guess I mixed them up with something else then, because the ones I tried were hot af. Estrella also have Sourcream & Chili chips, if I remember correctly they were just perfect for my taste. But I could've mixed those up too, I try to avoid chips at all cost so haven't eaten any in a while...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a harley benton 2x12 just to be my test bitch for speakers and I kind of like how the chinese v30 ripoffs sound. Like enough to the point where I'm hesitating replacing both of them with the jensen stealths I bought. Clearly the most SSO solution is to buy another 2x12 and load that one with the stealths, so that way I have options.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought a harley benton 2x12 just to be my test bitch for speakers and I kind of like how the chinese v30 ripoffs sound. Like enough to the point where I'm hesitating replacing both of them with the jensen stealths I bought. Clearly the most SSO solution is to buy another 2x12 and load that one with the stealths, so that way I have options.


Dude, this ranks right up there with the day I realized I had a greenback just sitting there unused. Of course the only solution was to buy a 20 watt tube combo to stick it in.  

OHHH! THERE YOU GO! Find you a 2x12 combo amp. That's bound to be more expensive than an empty cab! <-- gear whore logic


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> Dude, this ranks right up there with the day I realized I had a greenback just sitting there unused. Of course the only solution was to buy a 20 watt tube combo to stick it in.
> 
> OHHH! THERE YOU GO! Find you a 2x12 combo amp. That's bound to be more expensive than an empty cab! <-- gear whore logic


Alright that is easily the most SSO thing I've ever heard. you win


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I can't tell if I'm hungry or just tired. Like I'm so fucking hungry all the damn time. It never stops no matter how much or what I eat. I'm sick of cooking so much and not having leftovers for more than a day. I'm trying to really get serious definition on this summer since I have a ton of unrefined muscle from the semester and really getting it super lean is far harder and more taxing than just building. 




also I cannot justify having more guitars and I'm too lazy to put my SV in drop C, but I really want something in a lower tuning and with a different sound, whatever, it'll get set up when I throw on the upgrades and fresh pickups


----------



## Edika

In a similar manner as above I have a few sets of pickups that I don't want to sell, but I'm happy with the sets I have in my guitars. So I've been trying to find cheap midrange guitars that I'd keep with crap pickups to put those sets in! It makes sense lol!


----------



## Seabeast2000

You ever down tune someone else's tight AF acoustic like, just a half step? Then that person, who has perfect pitch or whatever, goes apoplectic and can't figure out wtf happened to their universe when they go to play it again? Its pretty funny.


----------



## MFB

Rearranging the living area now that my loveseat was dropped off, my initial layout does look good, but it would mean I have to get rid of my power recliner; sadly its just sort of caught in the middle between the TV and sofa at an angle.

I'm going to try it another way and see if everything fits as I want it to, but sadly I think the end result will be the same and I'll have just spent time and energy for a definite answer.


----------



## MFB

Well I made it work, currently the chair isn't really used as 3rd for movies/TV, it's a dedicated reading chair so it can be kept at a non-encroaching angle in the room. Truthfully I don't expect to really host anyone any time soon besides single chicks(?/), so it's fine as is, and again, if need be with company I can just move it as needed or use my computer chair that's also in eyeline of the TV.


----------



## Kaura

I have entrance exams for an university tomorrow but my social anxiety is kicking in once again and I'm starting to get cold feet. Why even bother with the exams when there's no way in hell I'm actually able to go through another 3 years of school as if high school wasn't bad enough and that was 8 years ago...


----------



## BornToLooze

Seabeast2000 said:


> You ever down tune someone else's tight AF acoustic like, just a half step? Then that person, who has perfect pitch or whatever, goes apoplectic and can't figure out wtf happened to their universe when they go to play it again? Its pretty funny.



Personally, retuning someone's guitar without asking them is a dick move to me, but when I was a band in high school every time I had to play bass I just left it in drop C instead of tuning up to standard and for some reason it fucked everybody up because the could see I was playing it "wrong" but it sounded right.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I had to order a new cab so I can test speakers in my $3,000 amp.


----------



## Seabeast2000

3rd attempt to buy running boards for truck. First was just not a solid product, 2nd never got stocked, 3rd time a hopeful charm with Go Rhino .


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Kaura said:


> I have entrance exams for an university tomorrow but my social anxiety is kicking in once again and I'm starting to get cold feet. Why even bother with the exams when there's no way in hell I'm actually able to go through another 3 years of school as if high school wasn't bad enough and that was 8 years ago...



How'd it end up going? For sure better than anything you thought, everyone is way harder on themselves than whatever happened. 


Also I'm pissed bc I want more pasta for my fucking vat of sauce I just made tonight but I only have fancy egg noodles from my now non existent roommate and shells. The pain.


----------



## Kaura

TheBolivianSniper said:


> How'd it end up going? For sure better than anything you thought, everyone is way harder on themselves than whatever happened.



Thanks for asking. In the end the anxiety won and I ended up not going. There's always the next year but I've kept saying that for the past 5 years. I'm thinking of getting some professional help.


----------



## thebeesknees22

If going to university is the plan to put you in a better position or job later in life then doing something hard for 3 years will be nothing more than a blurry memory 10 years from now. 

If you blow the exam then you haven't lost anything. You'll still be where you are today. There's zero risk. No reason to stress over it. There's only gain to be had if you pass and move forward with going to university. 

If you fail well... that's just a part of life. Everyone fails at something at some point. What matters is how you deal with it, and if you can come up with a better plan to succeed. One closed door may open another. Keep all options open and choose the best path at the time. Live the adventure. 

/me gets off podium.


----------



## TedEH

thebeesknees22 said:


> Everyone fails at something at some point.


I'd take that a step farther and say most people fail at most things most of the time. Success doesn't mean you got things right on the first shot, it means you didn't let failure bother you and continued past it anyway.



Kaura said:


> another 3 years of school as if high school wasn't bad enough


Post-secondary education is not like high school, mostly. In my experience, high school was a glorified day care for over dramatic kids with the hope that you might learn something along the way - but post-secondary education is much more about the actual education.


----------



## Kaura

Was trying to leave from work only to notice that my car had a flat tire. Called a tire changing dude who came and said the tire is unrepairable. Luckily I had a small temporary spare tire so I could at least get the car home but now I have to buy a new tire and I'm broke af.


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> Was trying to leave from work only to notice that my car had a flat tire. Called a tire changing dude who came and said the tire is unrepairable. Luckily I had a small temporary spare tire so I could at least get the car home but now I have to buy a new tire and I'm broke af.


When I lose one tire and the others are all in decent shape, I can usually find a used tire with comparable wear for a third to half the price of a new replacement. I don't know if that's an option where you live, but it's probably worth looking into.


----------



## nightflameauto

The lumber yard right next to work had all the supplies I wanted to build my PVC frame for a speaker cabinet tent for recording. BUT. . . and here's the catch, they wouldn't cut it for me. And I'm sorry, but I'm not loading twelve foot long lengths of PVC pipe into my car to sit half the day in the work parking lot and then try to fight them on the way home.

So I had to drive all the way into the town next door to find a big-box hardware store to get cut lengths of PVC. There's an hour I won't get back for no reason other than some dude not wanting to let me have a saw for ten minutes. You'd think the little stores would be more accommodating, but apparently that's just not in the job description.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm trying to cut back from 6 coffees a day to 3. .....I'm on #2 and it's 4:35pm. ......I .. I hurt....

gonna go make another coffee..


----------



## BornToLooze

nightflameauto said:


> The lumber yard right next to work had all the supplies I wanted to build my PVC frame for a speaker cabinet tent for recording. BUT. . . and here's the catch, they wouldn't cut it for me. And I'm sorry, but I'm not loading twelve foot long lengths of PVC pipe into my car to sit half the day in the work parking lot and then try to fight them on the way home.
> 
> So I had to drive all the way into the town next door to find a big-box hardware store to get cut lengths of PVC. There's an hour I won't get back for no reason other than some dude not wanting to let me have a saw for ten minutes. You'd think the little stores would be more accommodating, but apparently that's just not in the job description.



Do you not have a sawzall that you could have cut them with? It would have taken all of a couple minutes.


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> Do you not have a sawzall that you could have cut them with? It would have taken all of a couple minutes.


I don't tend to carry my tools with me at all times. At home? Sure. Not on me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

weather when I'm not camping in the mountains of OR/WA: sunny, bluebird day.
weather as soon as I get into the mountains: rain, snow, fog,rinse repeat. I don't have a problem with hiking or camping in the rain/snow ( in fact I expected it up here tbh), I'm just more annoyed by the fog. 

It really ruins the payoff of hiking for hours in the mountains when all I can see is fucking fog.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Day 2 of only having 3 coffees.

No cookies or ice-cream today either. I swore off tasty treats for the next 2 weeks.

Morning....was rough. Massive headache all day until I had my 3rd coffee.

..........I am wading through the depths of hell. ..... .......pray for me. lol


----------



## LordCashew

thebeesknees22 said:


> Day 2 of only having 3 coffees.
> 
> No cookies or ice-cream today either. I swore off tasty treats for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Morning....was rough. Massive headache all day until I had my 3rd coffee.
> 
> ..........I am wading through the depths of hell. ..... .......pray for me. lol


It will only get better! When I'm cutting back on caffeine it usually takes me 3-4 days to not feel like crap. Day two is always the worst for some reason.

Then it takes another two weeks for my energy level to bounce back...


----------



## thebeesknees22

lol yeah day 2 was bad bad. 

day 3. extreme grumpiness is still present. .....but not quite as bad as day 2. 

I think..I probably shouldn't talk to people today. I may take an internet break until the grumpiness goes away


----------



## nightflameauto

I went without coffee at all yesterday (ran out of time to make it) for the first time in I don't know how long. While I felt so-so most of the day, I got that weird mental disconnect where it felt like everything I did and said was somebody else and I was just watching. 

Today's first world problem:
I've been tipping the Pizza Hut we use the drive-up window at for the cycle of the pandemic. I've discovered that the more I tip, the more likely we are to get "bonus" things. Like at first it was a double dose of toppings. Once the wife got upgraded from a personal pan to a large pan without an upcharge. A couple times we got free cheese or breadsticks. Several extra wings if we order in are typically in the box. Etc. 

So in the last couple months I've been increasing the tip just to see how absurd it gets.

So, last night I got a thin crust pizza with so many toppings on it it can't be picked up. There's literally two and a half to three inches of toppings on a thin crust. We have hit absurdity overload. Who puts that together and thinks, "This'll be nice for them?" WTF?

Might be time to consider backing off the tips now.


----------



## Demiurge

nightflameauto said:


> So in the last couple months I've been increasing the tip just to see how absurd it gets.
> 
> So, last night I got a thin crust pizza with so many toppings on it it can't be picked up. There's literally two and a half to three inches of toppings on a thin crust. We have hit absurdity overload. Who puts that together and thinks, "This'll be nice for them?" WTF?
> 
> Might be time to consider backing off the tips now.



On one hand, the prospect of a ramping-up to a Tower of Babel-like monstrosity sounds delightfully subversive, but on the other, I'm sure there's a limit of how much pizza topping one can add before getting a greasy morass atop a soggy crust that can't cook properly. God will not be mocked.


----------



## p0ke

My oil heater has burnt a hole in the chimney cover, so now whenever it rains heavilly, water and some rubbish goes into the furnace and clogs up the burner. All it takes is a few resets and it goes back to normal, but yesterday was the second time this year that I noticed it hasn't been running for days.
So now I gotta do two things to fix it:
- get a new chimney cover so rain doesn't get in, but that's really expensive so I'm planning on just buying a little piece of some metal that takes acid better and bolting that over the hole.
- wire an ldr to the burner's failure led so I can have my nanopi send me notifications about it, so I can react instantly.

But I really just can't be bothered...


----------



## BornToLooze

nightflameauto said:


> I don't tend to carry my tools with me at all times. At home? Sure. Not on me.



A Sawzall or some type of saw might be pushing it, but having a set of tools in your vehicle is always a good idea.


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> A Sawzall or some type of saw might be pushing it, but having a set of tools in your vehicle is always a good idea.


I got a bag of "gotchas" in each vehicle. Socket set, pliers, channel locks, and crescent wrenches. But saws never even enter my mind to keep in a vehicle unless I have a specific job to do.


----------



## Kaura

I can't believe Fender still hasn't shipped the Mustang Micro to Europe. I remember them advertising it around the turn of the year and it's still out of stock everywhere. Fine, don't take my money then.


----------



## p0ke

I've been getting a shitload of job offers lately. Apparently good React-Native developers are nowhere to be found, and some of the offers I've gotten had more than double the salary I'm earning right now... I'm confused af about what to do with the situation. Apart from the salary I have no interest in changing jobs, and I have no idea how I would go about asking for a pretty substantial raise (to be fair, I am doing senior grade work with a junior grade salary) that would tickle that itch without coming off as a greedy bastard.

If that's not a FWP, then I don't know what is


----------



## MFB

I'm in a similar boat, keep getting offers for my current job that I want to transition OUT of, but once I say, "I'm open to moving but what about Y department instead of X" suddenly they go cold


----------



## thebeesknees22

@p0ke 
The cost of living is skyrocketing in most places. ...take.... the money. 

Basically in this situation you have a talk with your current employer. You tell them X offer is on the table. You'd like to stay, but this is a really good offer. Say if there's anything they could do, then you'd love to stay. Give them a week to respond. (or however long you have to respond to your new offer) See what your old company offer is and weigh the two to see what you like the most.

It's not being greedy. It's just the reality of the job market, and you're not doing your fellow employees any favors if you do senior work for junior pay. 

If they say they can't do it, then I would take the new job. Double the salary is a lot. If it ends up being a short job then that double salary is now your new bar for your going rate.


----------



## p0ke

thebeesknees22 said:


> @p0ke
> The cost of living is skyrocketing in most places. ...take.... the money.
> 
> Basically in this situation you have a talk with your current employer. You tell them X offer is on the table. You'd like to stay, but this is a really good offer. Say if there's anything they could do, then you'd love to stay. Give them a week to respond. (or however long you have to respond to your new offer) See what your old company offer is and weigh the two to see what you like the most.
> 
> It's not being greedy. It's just the reality of the job market, and you're not doing your fellow employees any favors if you do senior work for junior pay.
> 
> If they say they can't do it, then I would take the new job. Double the salary is a lot. If it ends up being a short job then that double salary is now your new bar for your going rate.



Yeah, realistically thinking, that's what I should do... But the main issue is that I'm a founding member of the company I'm in and even though I don't own any of it anymore it still feels like "my company", you know? And since I'm the only mobile dev in the company as well, I'd be leaving them in pretty deep shit if I left. 

But still. Double the money is double the money. Argh, we'll see what happens...


----------



## Demiurge

^When it comes to career, I think it's OK to be a bit of a mercenary and chase the higher salary. Lord knows that companies dispense with their employees as they wish for monetary purposes while piling-on all this pap about loyalty. In your current situation, you're working above your pay grade while seemingly feeling like you have a duty to maintain that status quo. That's not fair to you.


----------



## thebeesknees22

agree with Dimiurge

@p0ke - yeah that's hard. But still, if you don't own any stake then you're still a regular employee to them. Just give proper notice if you take the other offer. standard 2 weeks. (or 4 if you work something out with them and the new company)


----------



## nightflameauto

Today's FWP: Modern day tracking is the devil. The OFD notice with the "follow your delivery on a live map" thing is some form of torture our ancestors would have never understood. Sigh.


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> Yeah, realistically thinking, that's what I should do... But the main issue is that I'm a founding member of the company I'm in and even though I don't own any of it anymore it still feels like "my company", you know? And since I'm the only mobile dev in the company as well, I'd be leaving them in pretty deep shit if I left.
> 
> But still. Double the money is double the money. Argh, we'll see what happens...



You don't own the company. If it was at their best interest they would drop you without a second thought. If you're the only mobile dev then a promotion to a senior grade and a generous increase in salary should be the way if they want to keep you and need you. Otherwise take the money and go!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

p0ke said:


> Yeah, realistically thinking, that's what I should do... But the main issue is that I'm a founding member of the company I'm in and even though I don't own any of it anymore it still feels like "my company", you know? And since I'm the only mobile dev in the company as well, I'd be leaving them in pretty deep shit if I left.
> 
> But still. Double the money is double the money. Argh, we'll see what happens...


Yojimbo that shit, play both sides against each other to your benefit. You have a lot of leverage as you have a sizable offer on the table, AND you're in a critical role. Personally I would tell them in no uncertain terms that you have a better offer, and if they want to keep you they need to improve upon that offer, or else you're leaving.

Corporate loyalty is for idiots and poor people. Your only allegiance should be to the side that pays the best and afford you/your family better opportunities.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I agree, if it’s not _your _company, it’s not *your *company. 

If you like working there, give them the opportunity to make things right for you, either money, or shares or new terms and conditions that favour you. Or walk.

Realistically, working a job that pays double for 5 years just means you can pay off your mortgage faster or retire sooner, or more comfortably. If you leave on good terms, you can always go back in a few years time... It’s easy to play the short game whilst you’re young, but the happiest and most secure people I know now I’m middle aged are the guys who had a get out plan from day-one.


----------



## TedEH

In some fairness, I think things like work/life balance, cultural fit, satisfaction with what you're doing, etc., can all potentially outweigh a higher salary if you don't need the money that badly. I've definitely passed up more money for a more otherwise-comfortable position before, but then I'm also lucky enough to have low rent, no kids, no real obligations, etc.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> In some fairness, I think things like work/life balance, cultural fit, satisfaction with what you're doing, etc., can all potentially outweigh a higher salary if you don't need the money that badly. I've definitely passed up more money for a more otherwise-comfortable position before, but then I'm also lucky enough to have low rent, no kids, no real obligations, etc.


As much as I agree that you shouldn't be loyal to a company to the point that you reject better offers, this is definitely a big factor. You can work for the west coast tech giants for like $200k starting out of school, but they also work you to the bone and basically expect you to eat, sleep, and breath your work. I'll take half of that in a more relaxed environment in an area that has a much cheaper cost of living, thanks.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I realized I had a lot of money I forgot about and between that and a raise within my first 3 weeks at my new job plus some newfound confidence I decided I finally would get one of my dream guitars: a white LP custom. Only this one is a Japanese 1983 Burny, an LC70RR. Apparently legitimate Burny RRs are impossible to find, better than any Gibson or other lawsuit from the time, and stupid expensive and desirable. This one happened to have a Kahler and was therefore useless to any collector. Enter me who won't keep a guitar without a trem and who would love to play a kahler. Snagged about 30% off on it with an offer and shipping says it would get here Wednesday evening, when I work until 4 and then I'm home until I meet my friend who just gets back into town. 

Figure why not skip the gym, have a chill day, sign for the guitar then go get crossed as hell with her and shoot the shit and catch up. Had the day planned perfectly. 

Just checked the shipping since I've been checking it OBSESSIVELY. Didn't even leave Florida until today at 6. Fucking UPS had it sitting there for over a day. Delivery is now scheduled Thursday evening, when I go into work at 4 and won't be able to sign for it. I have no way to get to whatever UPS delivery hub it's going back to. 


FUUUUUUUCCCKKKK


also pic


----------



## BornToLooze

nightflameauto said:


> I got a bag of "gotchas" in each vehicle. Socket set, pliers, channel locks, and crescent wrenches. But saws never even enter my mind to keep in a vehicle unless I have a specific job to do.



Other than the fact that I live in a more rural area and have actually needed one before, I like keeping my drills and stuff together.

Also, protip, get an impact drill to keep with your stuff. Being able to take lug nuts off that easy beats the hell out of messing with a 4 way or that bullshit thing they have with jacks on new cars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BornToLooze said:


> Other than the fact that I live in a more rural area and have actually needed one before, I like keeping my drills and stuff together.
> 
> Also, protip, get an impact drill to keep with your stuff. Being able to take lug nuts off that easy beats the hell out of messing with a 4 way or that bullshit thing they have with jacks on new cars.



OT: I recently got one of those LION jumper/charger deals. I also saw one of those wheel well swing out tool boxes that I am considering getting.


----------



## nightflameauto

Got a new toy. Can't get a stand to stay stable with it mounted on a boom.



And no stand is low enough to mount it upright without the boom and still hit the center of the speaker. *SIGH*


----------



## thebeesknees22

Son of a.....

my WD passport SSD died. I was copying over a 30G file and got an error. Then it disconnected and won't connect to any of my computers. 

It wasn't even a year old....  

Anyone know of an SSD that's not a huge pile of crap like the WD passport was for me?

I put in a request for a replacement so we'll see if they do it, but if not then I'll need to hunt for something more reliable.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> Son of a.....
> 
> my WD passport SSD died. I was copying over a 30G file and got an error. Then it disconnected and won't connect to any of my computers.
> 
> It wasn't even a year old....
> 
> Anyone know of an SSD that's not a huge pile of crap like the WD passport was for me?
> 
> I put in a request for a replacement so we'll see if they do it, but if not then I'll need to hunt for something more reliable.



I have two 1TB disc WD Passports from 2011 that still work. Sucks that a SSD fails like that. I am not a technophile but have defaulted to Crucial's offerings for RAM and SSD over the years with good results.


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh WhEW!!!

left it disconnected for 30-40min and then plugged it back in. It finally came back to life after another 15 minutes

man that was annoying lol


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh cool @Seabeast2000 - I'll check that out. I'll need another one before the year is out anyway. SSD's are so expensive in Canada. Makes me cry when I compare the CAD prices to USD.


----------



## BornToLooze

Seabeast2000 said:


> OT: I recently got one of those LION jumper/charger deals. I also saw one of those wheel well swing out tool boxes that I am considering getting.



Even though I can't actually afford one...jump boxes are proof that there is a real god and he/they loves us. The shit is color coded and some people still can't figure it out.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I really dig all of Necro's songs about satanism and killing people but I don't like his sexist/homophobic lyrics.


----------



## Seabeast2000

My hotel room, in fact the entire hotel, smells like the inside of a rental car.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> My hotel room, in fact the entire hotel, smells like the inside of a rental car.



Nice, this is a second-order first-world problem, the inside of a rental car smelling like the inside of a rental car being, itself, an archetypal first-world problem.


----------



## Protestheriphery

I've been in the process of de-cluttering/downsizing/minimizing my possessions for the last 3 yrs. The only remaining clutter is a bunch of sentimental keepsakes: Notebooks/yearbooks, CD's/DVD's, old tax returns, and a couple practice amps from when I first started playing.

I don't want to waste money by renting a storage unit to stash the rummage. On the other hand, I also dont want to have all this crap taking up what little space it occupies in my pretty sparse pad. I enjoy having the place look like I've either just moved in, or am in the process of moving out.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Went to buy a 7 string since I really wanted one. Card declined on website 4 times. No reason. Guess I'm not.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Can you go through paypal if it's an option?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

thebeesknees22 said:


> Can you go through paypal if it's an option?



Could've but I took the declines as a sign of me making a stupid decision and just didn't.


----------



## Protestheriphery

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Could've but I took the declines as a sign of me making a stupid decision and just didn't.


Thats the way I take it when I make an offer on a used listing. Earlier this month, I saw a guitar for $700 obo. I impulsively thought it was way too good to pass up, because I've searching for something with those exact specs. Not many guitars are available as equipped. 

So I made an offer. The offer got declined, and the seller raised the price up to $900 obo, which I found interesting. I personally have never seen a seller pull that move, so I dont know how common it is. I just shrugged and thought "Fuck it, he did me a favor. Let some other buyer make the guitar his problem".


----------



## thebeesknees22

i went to delete a trial version of a plugin from my plugins list in cubase....and it blew away my whole organized plugins list. smh......


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Got another raise at work and I'm very very tempted to get a good 7 string, just can't decide. There's a cheap as fuck Hellraiser FR on reverb that I could buy straight up but I also am considering a Banshee Mach or one of the Ormsby Metal Xs. Possibly a JP if I really wanna invest. Fuck. Can't decide. 

orrrr the KKW7 on reverb rn


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm back up to 6 coffees a day ...i just couldn't do 3 while working 70hrs+ a week ....maybe I'll try again in august when things *hopefully slow down a bit


----------



## Edika

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm back up to 6 coffees a day ...i just couldn't do 3 while working 70hrs+ a week ....maybe I'll try again in august when things *hopefully slow down a bit



I hope you're at least being paid for all those 70+ hours you're working.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ahhhhhhhhhhh...... not really. I'm salary , it's not a bad salary, but I'm still not making OT unfortunately and I get taxed into oblivion where I live lol 

My salary is padded for a good amount OT so it's not thaaat bad, but it still sucks to not get OT pay.


----------



## TedEH

I never realized how badly I'm stuck on coffee until I tried to cut back. The most recent attempt now involves having decaf any time I drink any past lunch time.


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## BlackMastodon

Just did a final walkthrough of our new house, we get the keys Monday. Which is great, it's finally happening and I've been waiting for this day since March. 

The FWP? The 2nd floor is... Sufficient. For now. It'll need some major work in the future but for now it's fine. I'm already dreaming up plans. 

How foolish of me to think I wouldn't have future projects to keep me busy at the new place. 

I hate that the boomers are right when they crack those jokes.


----------



## r33per

jaxadam said:


>


There's a Soviet Russia joke in there somewhere...


----------



## r33per

TedEH said:


> I never realized how badly I'm stuck on coffee until I tried to cut back. The most recent attempt now involves having decaf any time I drink any past lunch time.


I did this since we had the mandated work for home last March and genuinely felt the benefit - sleep much improved.
However, since the birth of my boy 2 months ago, it's very much back to full caf all day.


----------



## thebeesknees22

funny enough I don't have a hard time sleeping with all that coffee. ....that's probably because i'm going pedal to the metal all day every day though haha


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Just did a final walkthrough of our new house, we get the keys Monday. Which is great, it's finally happening and I've been waiting for this day since March.
> 
> The FWP? The 2nd floor is... Sufficient. For now. It'll need some major work in the future but for now it's fine. I'm already dreaming up plans.
> 
> How foolish of me to think I wouldn't have future projects to keep me busy at the new place.
> 
> I hate that the boomers are right when they crack those jokes.



congrats on the house dude!!


----------



## TedEH

My sleep is fine, even with the caffeine, it's more just not liking the idea that if for some reason I lose access to it for a day or two I'll get a splitting headache.


----------



## Bodes

I like to have boiled eggs for breakfast, so I can eat them while driving to work.
But for the life of me, I can not take the shell off them without at least one of them breaking.
I've tried many different ways to take the shell off.

Yes, I de-shell them at home and not in the car before anyone suggests that is my issue...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Bodes said:


> I like to have boiled eggs for breakfast, so I can eat them while driving to work.
> But for the life of me, I can not take the shell off them without at least one of them breaking.
> I've tried many different ways to take the shell off.
> 
> Yes, I de-shell them at home and not in the car before anyone suggests that is my issue...



I boil for exactly 12 minutes then run cold water into the pot until they cool a little bit. Then I pop em into the fridge for at least 20 mins. After that I roll em on the counter top to break up the shell, then find a spot and start peeling... making sure to grab the inner membrane or whatever the hell its called. With a couple tries I can usually peel the shell off in just a couple pieces. 

And yeah... the vision of you hanging onto the steering wheel while shakily trying to navigate and get the eggshell off was pretty funny.


----------



## Bodes

High Plains Drifter said:


> I boil for exactly 12 minutes then run cold water into the pot until they cool a little bit. Then I pop em into the fridge for at least 20 mins. After that I roll em on the counter top to break up the shell, then find a spot and start peeling... making sure to grab the inner membrane or whatever the hell its called. With a couple tries I can usually peel the shell off in just a couple pieces.
> 
> And yeah... the vision of you hanging onto the steering wheel while shakily trying to navigate and get the eggshell off was pretty funny.



Pretty much what I do as well.
When the membrane sticks to the whites, or just comes off in a thin strip... gahhh!!! Talk about first world problem.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> congrats on the house dude!!


Thank you! We "overpaid," but fuck it, it'll improve our living situation and me and my partner are in a good spot. YOLO I guess.


----------



## LordCashew

Bodes said:


> I like to have boiled eggs for breakfast, so I can eat them while driving to work.
> But for the life of me, I can not take the shell off them without at least one of them breaking.
> I've tried many different ways to take the shell off.
> 
> Yes, I de-shell them at home and not in the car before anyone suggests that is my issue...


The eggs being fresh is what causes the shell not to separate. They lose moisture through their shells over time, which causes the inside of the egg to pull away from the shell and facilitate easy peeling. In theory, if you let them sit a couple weeks in the fridge it would help your problem.

Also, I think there’s an Always Sunny joke or meme in here, but I can’t quite pull it out…


----------



## Edika

thebeesknees22 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh...... not really. I'm salary , it's not a bad salary, but I'm still not making OT unfortunately and I get taxed into oblivion where I live lol
> 
> My salary is padded for a good amount OT so it's not thaaat bad, but it still sucks to not get OT pay.



Well they told us in my work that we can either work the 40 hrs per week that we're getting paid or can work up to 50 hours per without being paid extra. If asked if we'd get the additional hours as vacation time and they said it's in the managers discretion. When I asked my manager he said I'd had to work a block of 4 hours per day additionally to get them as vacation time, so if say I worked 2 hours more on day, 2 hours the next day and 3 hours the third day I'd get didly squat.

So I'm working 40 hours per week and I finish whatever I can on my work load per day. The rest are handed over to the afternoon technician shift or people working the weekends. If I stay more than 8 hours at work per day I'll stay less the next day .


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh yeah my industry in the UK has pretty bad pay tbh. No one gets OT period. I think they get time in lieu for weekend work and that's it, and the base pay is pretty meh for the cost of living. A ton of Europeans came over to the Canadian side when it shifted from the US to Vancouver and Montreal because the pay was so much better. 

I do try to keep my hours down, but in VFX it just can't be helped most of the time to hit the deadlines. (which is also why you don't see too many people over 40 yrs old in this industry too haha)


----------



## Edika

It's usually the techs and operators in my work, that would get paid any extra hours they work. Weekends and after hours are paid with shift allowance and if they work a bank holiday it gets paid with double rate and they get time in lieu. Engineers though, if they work a bank holiday and come in for a day or half a day during the weekend only get time in lieu. Our hourly rate is better than techs and operators but not for much more honestly. And yes we work 9-5 (or 8-4) Monday to Friday but still there's no real incentive to work extra if you don't need to.

The good thing is that this is not really required or expected as they try to do the work-family life balance and most engineers in production will not stay a second more than what they have to. But I work in RnD and there a lot of people come from Academia and are used to working long hours in a project without additional pay lol. And that's what they count on in my department. I think I might be a minority in not staying extra time. I don't even have the work email on my phone or even any IM apps from work they can ping me after hours. If it's a project I'm working on and I've left instructions to be contacted in case of an issue, then the evening shift people have my number. Otherwise I'll deal with it when I'm back in office.


----------



## thebeesknees22

that's a good mindset tbh

I have artists working under me who are used to studios pushing them to work free OT, and I have to break them of that habit when they first come in. 

But now with working from home, I have some artists not putting in the full time too haha


----------



## LordCashew

This week's first world problem: I found online a couple Italian wines I really want to try, but it's gotten to the point in the year where the heat just makes shipping wine too risky. So I'm limited to local wine shops. Oh, and the local wineries, from which I got 8 bottles earlier today...


----------



## lurè

Decided to try a 300g vegan steak and the farting never stops.


----------



## MFB

Had to refund my tickets for Testament, Exodus, and Death Angel because I'll be on my Coheed & Cambria cruise when they come around


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was playing rocksmith and the D string on my kramer snapped at the floyd saddle.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was playing rocksmith and the D string on my kramer snapped at the floyd saddle.



Dude, at least be a trVe guitar player and snap that G string. 

But I've been trying to up my cooking game recently and eat better. I have some issues with them, but I figured I would give salads a shot. I never would have though that trying to find bread to make croutons would be harder than making a bunch of rabbit food taste decent.


----------



## Seabeast2000

washing the dogs' bedding, king hell that is some biohazard.


----------



## Kaura

Already 200€ down on gambling this week. Oh well, can't win always. Hope I have some money left foor food when I get back from my summer vacation.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Just keep trying! I'm sure you'll eventually turn it around haha


----------



## thebeesknees22

So I ordered Sonarworks. Got it. Got halfway through the setup process, and my mic cable was too short to complete the setup process with all of the reference points.... (I just had a short 3ft one for my desk area)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have multiple people offering me trades for my peavey XXX head and I can't really decide. One guy wants to trade an mij ibby sca220 or charvel pro mod type 2 7 string, another wants to trade a Randall T2 or a stock egnater armageddon 4x12 slant cab. Hmmm decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Well I've been dealing with a health issue for the last year now, and finally got to the point where the doctors threw their arms up and did the 'fuck it, time for surgery' dance. The problem is that they don't exactly sound very confident that this procedure is going to actually fix me, or even help at all. And the only other alternative procedure that got thrown out there was very extreme. Like "your daily functions will be permanently altered for the rest of your life" extreme.

Then of course, since this is America, the out of pocket cost of the procedure is flirting with 5 figures. That's right baby; the most first-world problem of them all: fucking medical bills.
Thankfully my deductible should kick in leaving me out about 5k- however, that's still a _*gigantic*_ amount of money for me, and a _*fucking shit-ton*_ to gamble on a 'maybe'. If I go through with this and, like everything else we've tried over the past year (which has also been $$$$$), nothing changes; I'm going to _flip out_. Some may scoff, but I don't exactly live in a wealthy area. I make like $45k a year and 

It'd be one thing if we were sure this was going to fix me but honestly, I don't think it will. And I don't think he does either. 

I know I should be glad that that's all I have to worry about- I've seen the bills some guys run up and it makes my eyes water, but god, I just turned 26 dude. This is bull, man- I'm still under warranty. I'm supposed to have another 10, 15 years before I have to deal with life-changing medical issues. I want a refund, someone get me management.


----------



## TedEH

Ordacleaphobia said:


> the most first-world problem of them all: fucking medical bills.


I think that all qualifies as more than a trivial frustration. That's brutal. Hopefully something gets figured out. In your position, I'd definitely want something a little more substantial than "expensive yolo surgery".


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Huh. Thought I tossed that edit. The full thought was that I do pretty well for my area and...that bill is still a huge oof.



TedEH said:


> I think that all qualifies as more than a trivial frustration. That's brutal. Hopefully something gets figured out. In your position, I'd definitely want something a little more substantial than "expensive yolo surgery".



You and me both dude. I say first world problem in the literal sense that I know it's nice to _be able_ to seek treatment and all that; but I'm pretty sure the reputation of the American healthcare system needs no introduction.

I just got the call this afternoon and the procedure is scheduled for Friday. I managed to squeeze in another appointment tomorrow morning to really press them on the whole thing some more. Really hoping that I just caught the wrong vibe the first time around and that they're more sure about this than they made it sound. [Also hoping my skepticism doesn't cause them to just tell me what I want to hear, so no matter what, I have a feeling I won't be satisfied.]

But because of what it is, from the reading I've done, there doesn't appear to be many other options that aren't big escalations with sizable risks.

To top it all off, in the back of my mind, the symptoms I've been living with are identical to symptoms from cancer in the same area...the same cancer my grandfather had. And when I mention this, the response I get is "don't worry about that until you're in your 40s," and I get it- but all I can think of is Tom Searle. 

I dunno man. Hospitals suck. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## TedEH

Hospitals do suck. I'll be visiting one on Monday, to drop someone off for surgery we had hoped wouldn't be needed. Hardware that was put in to support a broken leg now has to come out. The recovery has gone kinda poorly, so I'm hoping this next step leads to an actual proper recovery and not just more delaying what feels like an inevitable concession that mobility problems might be permanent at this point. At least over here being physically crippled doesn't come with the extra slap in the face of being financially crippled too.


----------



## I play music

Ordacleaphobia said:


> but I'm pretty sure the reputation of the American healthcare system needs no introduction.


Sorry to hear man but your healthcare system sounds more like a third-world problem, wrong thread


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I've been trying to get back into cooking. I'm a fatass that's tired of eating the same things all the time, so yolo.

First problem, I've always kinda been a knife guy, but I'm shit at sharpening, so the kitchen knives my wife has are dull as shit. I figured if I'm going to be cooking, I need some decent tools, I ordered my a gyoto and some whetstones so I can practice on the shitty knives until I get them as nice as the good one.

I got used to how dull her knives were, and that gyoto...





They'll do that to fingers too. Needless to say, I haven't played guitar this week.

And tonight I tried a new recipe, stir fried shrimp and peas, and I screwed it up as somebody that's learning how to cook is wont to do, and usually when I screw something it's barely edible, but we were dealing with hangry kids, so I put the shrimp in when the pan was way to hot so they cooked almost instantly on one side, and then added a whole bag of peas instead of half like I was supposed to and completely fucked up the stir fry. Maybe I'm getting to the point where I'm getting gud, but the shrimp were over done and some of the peas were under done, shit was still pretty good. And I say that as someone with a deep seated hated of peas because I used to get my ass whooped for not eating them after my mom turned them into green mush.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> They'll do that to fingers too. Needless to say, I haven't played guitar this week.



Oh man, I've had almost the same issue for a couple of weeks now. First I cut my left index finger while cutting tomatoes, and almost immediately when it had healed I cut my left ring finger opening a package of sausages with a normal table knife... I must've over powered it a lot because a piece of the finger almost came off ... Didn't hurt at all though, but my grill looked like a death metal album cover afterwards


----------



## nightflameauto

Signed up for a thirty day sweep picking challenge two days ago. I always wanted to get better at sweeping, but man I'm not sure this is worth the pain. My finger tips feel like god damned fire this morning. And not in the good way.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Well I've been dealing with a health issue for the last year now, and finally got to the point where the doctors threw their arms up and did the 'fuck it, time for surgery' dance. The problem is that they don't exactly sound very confident that this procedure is going to actually fix me, or even help at all. And the only other alternative procedure that got thrown out there was very extreme. Like "your daily functions will be permanently altered for the rest of your life" extreme.
> 
> Then of course, since this is America, the out of pocket cost of the procedure is flirting with 5 figures. That's right baby; the most first-world problem of them all: fucking medical bills.
> Thankfully my deductible should kick in leaving me out about 5k- however, that's still a _*gigantic*_ amount of money for me, and a _*fucking shit-ton*_ to gamble on a 'maybe'. If I go through with this and, like everything else we've tried over the past year (which has also been $$$$$), nothing changes; I'm going to _flip out_. Some may scoff, but I don't exactly live in a wealthy area. I make like $45k a year and
> 
> It'd be one thing if we were sure this was going to fix me but honestly, I don't think it will. And I don't think he does either.
> 
> I know I should be glad that that's all I have to worry about- I've seen the bills some guys run up and it makes my eyes water, but god, I just turned 26 dude. This is bull, man- I'm still under warranty. I'm supposed to have another 10, 15 years before I have to deal with life-changing medical issues. I want a refund, someone get me management.



I love American healthcare. Here, have a $40,000 deductible (oh restrictions do apply), and while your at it, let's consider your medical history and if we don't like it we'll just call it "pre-existing conditions" and we don't handle that. On top of that, let's pay more than half your rent for basic coverage that barely covers an optical appointment. 

Hoping you get better.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Figured out I buy and trade my shit bc of stress and being unable to actually play my instruments. Currently have a lot of shit I don't need that I can easily justify buying plus still being able to afford what I need. HOWEVER I should save it all and just take care of the needs, not buy more guitars or a new saxophone or heaven forbid a car/motorcycle. Probably just gonna end up buying a new set of fancy earrings or some stupid gadget.


----------



## TedEH

I call that retail therapy. If it's not hurting anyone or anything in itself, and on some level makes you happy, then I say embrace it rather than fight it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I hope that the quality of guitar/recording YouTube videos will improve soon. I imagine Covid limited a lot of options for those guys but many of the channels I use to really enjoy have been boring or outright painful recently. 
All caps titles and exaggerated faces on thumbnails make me die inside.


----------



## I play music

ImNotAhab said:


> I hope that the quality of guitar/recording YouTube videos will improve soon. I imagine Covid limited a lot of options for those guys but many of the channels I use to really enjoy have been boring or outright painful recently.
> All caps titles and exaggerated faces on thumbnails make me die inside.


They do whatever gives them views. Only thing that helps is to not watch any of those clickbait titled boring content videos. I don't think it has anything to do with covid, just people clicking more on that stuff and maybe youtube favouring content like this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I play music said:


> They do whatever gives them views. Only thing that helps is to not watch any of those clickbait titled boring content videos. I don't think it has anything to do with covid, just people clicking more on that stuff and maybe youtube favouring content like this.


the algorithm on yt very much favors volume and quantity over anything else. That's partly why so many of those guys are shitting out vids left and right.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

I hope I don't get addicted to smokes again...lol I had quit for a while but now with my job it's impossible not to smoke..

I legitimately enjoy smoking rolled cigs sometimes


----------



## lurè

I was pulling the trigger on a used rg 550 genesis in purple neon , but of course it has to be sold the same exact day i asked the shop for availability.


----------



## BornToLooze

Since I've been trying to up my cooking skills, I was watching Black Butler so I tried making curry buns.

The curry buns were FUBARed, so we tried to do some quick rice and it was a big






But the curry itself...I've only had curry that I've made...but that was some bomb ass curry.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

decided to get back into collecting pokemon cards for shits and giggles, but it is fucking impossible to get booster packs or anything without going on ebay. I had to go to 3 different walmarts and 4 targets just to get a couple booster packs and a starter pack. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Kaura

thebeesknees22 said:


> Just keep trying! I'm sure you'll eventually turn it around haha



Funny you mention. I put in another 100€ and ended up winning 300€.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Guitar center doesn't know what a fucking MIJ 90s jackson is but the guy I traded with wanted it back so bad he came back, gave me 500 for it, so now I walk away with 500 and an iron label 7. Played it for a bit and it's definitely one of the hits. I'm probably gonna take it back since they offered 400 for it and go snag a WR7 though.

Guy had to borrow money from his girlfriend who drove him tho and I was like whatever bro, he told me he's gonna refret the LP with jumbo stainless. Interesting world. I'm happy, he's gonna play the shit out of the thing, guitar center was unperturbed and was happy to tell me to come back. Caught the bus perfectly on time, and my steak burrito I made tonight was tasty. I guess the story has a happy ending.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Update, I have found the first of the whales. 




Unfortunately the sustainiac is currently busted and it's apparently got a chip in it that I haven't been able to figure out bc the guy hasn't had time to send photos. I'll be getting some tonight. He wants this crackle charvel currently on reverb and has offered either of his avengers, both purple, if I can get it for him and he'll road trip up from Virginia to trade me whichever one I want. 

So here's hoping he can get it fixed. If he gets it fixed I'll gladly give him his asking price since with selling thst jackson back and flipping the ibanez 7 I'll have almost exactly what he wants. If he can't I'm gonna be sad af bc these things NEVER show up and it's when I'm finally ahead on guitars.

This is like the definition of a first world problem. Every spec perfect, enough money to get it, and it's busted.


----------



## Kaura

We received some cheap ass pallets from USA earlier this week and the design is so fucked up that the forks in our forklifts don't even fit under them. And secondly, for some reason the products are tax-free so we have to shelf them to this special area which is right at the end of the hallway and that specific hallway is always full of some random pallets that don't belong to my department + the pallets are too high for the shelves so I have no fucking clue what to do with the pallets. Generally, I fucking hate my job after coming back from summer vacation. Before the vacation I was pulling 13 hour days no problem but now I'm counting minutes to survive 8 hours, lol.

#justforkliftoperatorproblems


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> decided to get back into collecting pokemon cards for shits and giggles, but it is fucking impossible to get booster packs or anything without going on ebay. I had to go to 3 different walmarts and 4 targets just to get a couple booster packs and a starter pack. Absolutely ridiculous.


No FLGS around where you are? That's the first place I'd go to for TCGs. Support a local business and they'll most likely have more inventory.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I haven't bought new clothes since probably 4 months before the pandemic hit.

I need to buy some. But I don't want to go to a store yet. I don't want to order stuff online either because it's hard to find clothes that fit. 

I'm down to one pair of shorts now since the button popped off my 2nd pair. The only pair I have left is blue. But a lot of my shirts are blue or a blue-ish gray so they don't go together. The hottest part of summer is coming soon. It'll be too hot to wear pants.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Where I live If I shop super early in the a.m, there's never many people out. That's when I hit the grocery or whatever other retail stores I need. By mid morning to noon, Team Murica is out in force so I try to be back home by then.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I think that's what I'll need to do too. Early sunday morning shopping spree it is! ...in a few more weeks since I just got my 2nd shot ha


----------



## Demiurge

A complaint for having to be lucky: I snagged the Joyo Bantamp 2-channel Mesa type on sale from Amazon. They freaking slapped a shipping label on the product carton to send it. It arrived this afternoon in a massive thunderstorm; fortunately I was walking past the door as it was being dropped otherwise it would have been ruined.


----------



## MFB

Demiurge said:


> A complaint for having to be lucky: I snagged the Joyo Bantamp 2-channel Mesa type on sale from Amazon. They freaking slapped a shipping label on the product carton to send it. It arrived this afternoon in a massive thunderstorm; fortunately I was walking past the door as it was being dropped otherwise it would have been ruined.



The Zombie? I love mine, I run it around 11 for gain and 12 or 2 for tone for the Mesa sound, and then if you do around 9 o clock for gain and 10 o clock for tone, its like a more hard rock, Marshall type sound that I use for like, Clutch and White Zombie.

I might also have the gain/tone knobs int he wrong order, but 99% sure it's right


----------



## Demiurge

^It is. Once the fucking lightning stops I hope to take it for a spin.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just did some upper body, but I'm behind in legs.....and not feeling it but gonna do it anyway.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I had a small pie with caramel cinnamon rolls in it for breakfast yesterday. It was like 90% sugar. Suuuper tasty. 
...this morning I massive headache setting in from the sugar crash. 

..... I would do it again....


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I had a small pie with caramel cinnamon rolls in it for breakfast yesterday. It was like 90% sugar. Suuuper tasty.
> ...this morning I massive headache setting in from the sugar crash.
> 
> ..... I would do it again....



Food hangovers are real.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Took my new MM HD130 to the tech because it had some gross distortion under notes, more evident the quieter I pick. Had him put new tubes in and check everything as usual...

....came back with new tubes and the same problem. He's the only guy in town so I've gotta get my ass back into town, drop it off at the guitar shop, and wait for him to come pick it up and work on it _again_.

This isn't even the first time I've had to send an amp back to this guy. To his credit he eventually fixed the issue with the last one.


----------



## BornToLooze

My wife is the only person I know that doesn't eat rare steaks (keep in mind I'm at that age where I have to either get really into cooking meat or yardcare), and she can never remind me of that until she has her whole steak cut up where I can't toss it in the oven to give it a little more time.

That being said...I got 2 steaks for dinner.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I like eating open-faced sandwiches with peanut butter, banana, and honey but it gets all up on my moustache and the honey drips all over my hand.

Find me a bigger FWP.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I messaged some nerd on FB marketplace months ago about a Fender Bassman 10, 410 combo. They finally messaged me back, the price is so right, but I just spent well over $1k on another amp head and I really cannot justify buying another open-backed combo. 

The price is so, so right though. If only it were a head....


----------



## thebeesknees22

I've been staring at an evh stealth sitting on kijiji for a while. 100w. I to just threw down a good chunk of money on a fabfilter bundle and some other stuff so I can't justify it either. But I feel your delima haha 

I feel like the price they're asking for this stealth is high so that at least helps me not try and pull the trigger on it at least


----------



## KnightBrolaire

There was grit in a bunch of my fried clams . Also I ate way too much lobster this week.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Office management just sent out an email stating that we need to crack down on dress code, _even for remote workers_.
Am I the asshole here, or does it seem asinine to require me to change into a buttonup shirt and a suit jacket for a half hour zoom meeting with a handful of the colleagues I've been working with for years? _*In my own home*_?

It's not like people were flipping their cameras on in their PJs. I was probably the worst offender wearing band tees more often than not, as that's what my wardrobe consists of and _*is what I wear around my house*_. And to be clear, I'm not talking about client-facing meetings. This is INTERNAL- web meetings _with your coworkers._

I dunno, curious to hear thoughts on this because to me this seems completely asinine.


----------



## thebeesknees22

HAAahaha, I'm sorry. That's hilarious though. 

Are people required to have their cameras on?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

thebeesknees22 said:


> Are people required to have their cameras on?



You know it baybeeeeee


----------



## TedEH

Office dress codes are dumb enough on their own. I wouldn't want to work in a place where I had to wear something specific for zero reason. We've got a guy who does actually work in his PJs and has been doing so since before the work-from-home started. At one point the company I work for got bought out, and while re-working our employment contracts they made a point of amending the dress code to allow PJs so that we wouldn't have to tell that one guy he had to change.


----------



## TedEH

Here's a new one - am I the asshole here?

Someone at work posts an article on the internal slack about a company being sued over harassment etc. I read through the article, and, because I'm an idiot, I point out what to me is some interesting phrasing - because the article uses "play video games during the work day" as a way to say "not doing any work", which I find kinda funny in the context of video game companies, since devs play games at work all the time, but maybe to the average news reader they would interpret that as slacking off.

All of the sudden I start getting these messages about how my priorities are out of order and I'm "not a great look" and "I couldn't give a flying fuck what some decrepit octogenarian who reads Bloomberg thinks of my job".

I tried to back up and just say "hey, that's a bit harsh, I was just making a light-hearted observation about phrasing, I don't disagree with the core of the article, I just didn't want to double down on the negativity in the thread".

And still I get more "these conversations can't coincide, you should reflect on your priorities", etc.

Suddenly I'm the bad guy at work now.


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh the joys of company email aliases

Sounds like they take themselves a bit too seriously. I wouldn't worry about it. Coworkers come and go. Wish them well in finding a better job elsewhere far away from you, and ignore them. haha

Are you talking about the Blizzard lawsuit btw?


----------



## TedEH

Yup the blizzard lawsuit. I don't expect the coworkers I'm talking to are going anywhere any time soon, and neither am I - so I have no choice but to just be quiet for a while until they forget how terrible a person I am. On some level, I think that's just what a lot of professional spaces are like now - and gaming in particular - they're very...... virtuous, for lack of a better word. It's very important that you align with the virtues of the group.

I see some amount of irony in that we're tearing apart another company for their culture (even if it's rightly so), while using that signal as a tool to berate me for not berating _them_ enough.


----------



## thebeesknees22

yeah i figured it was the blizzard lawsuit. 

I feel like games is where vfx was 10-15 years ago culturally peaking. VFX went through a big transition from the old wild west crazy (borderline toxic) work places, and now it's more corporate due to some incidences (one tragic one that I won't go into, but one incident sent shockwaves through vfx that changed everything. It wasn't harassment related. There were some other more funny ones too that changed things at certain studios).

But people are pretty chill in vfx these days. Most stay low key, and most of the super opinionated/toxic people have either dropped out or moved on to other industries.

The same will happen to games as the guy to girl ratio becomes more even I think.


----------



## TedEH

Not gonna lie, some days the whole scene feels very tense.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> Not gonna lie, some days the whole scene feels very tense.



Man I don't even want to imagine the atmosphere in the AAA space right now. Imagine that kind of pressure and still knowing that no matter what you put out, people won't be satisfied. Talk about getting attacked from all ends.


----------



## TedEH

I'm sure there's some element that everyone being stuck at home and only "socializing" remotely is taking a toll on just being decent to people. The office has started doing pub nights now that most restrictions have lifted and a bunch of us are vaccinated, so I ended up seeing this same coworker in person yesterday and tried to make a point of just dropping any argument from the other day and letting it go, being friendly as usual, etc. Seems to have gone ok.


----------



## Kaura

Got some cheeze for free from work. I'm not too familiar with different kind of cheezes so I only took one package. Wish I'd taken more because it's delicious.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Got some cheeze for free from work. I'm not too familiar with different kind of cheezes so I only took one package. Wish I'd taken more because it's delicious.



is Juustoa big there? I won't assume it is. But its the only Finn cheese I know of.


----------



## Kaura

Seabeast2000 said:


> is Juustoa big there? I won't assume it is. But its the only Finn cheese I know of.



I have honestly never heard of "Juustoa". I mean that means cheese (oh that's how you spell it...) in Finnish but if it's a brand then no idea.

Can you find a pic of it because even Google doesn't help me here and I'm curious now.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> I'm sure there's some element that everyone being stuck at home and only "socializing" remotely is taking a toll on just being decent to people.



I have absolutely found this to be the case both in myself and others. My active "normal people probably don't care about this and therefor it doesn't need to come out of my mouth" filter is operating at way lower thresholds than usual. 

I also have a much stronger sense of my own boundaries and am much less willing to put up with people's shit, to put it briefly, which while being things I consider positive personal attributes, I must admit have led to some avoidable conflicts at work, and the occasional less-than-stellar interaction with a surly customer.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> I have honestly never heard of "Juustoa". I mean that means cheese (oh that's how you spell it...) in Finnish but if it's a brand then no idea.
> 
> Can you find a pic of it because even Google doesn't help me here and I'm curious now.


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


>



I think he LITERALLY means that this word means cheese.


----------



## Kaura

Seabeast2000 said:


>



Yeah, that is called "bread cheese" which is popular in Finland.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

home since my lease expired and I can't get to my new place for 3 weeks

it's so nice and dark and quiet and cool and calm


and the wifi is slow as hell 


kind of epitome of first world problems


----------



## thebeesknees22

TheBolivianSniper said:


> home since my lease expired and I can't get to my new place for 3 weeks
> 
> it's so nice and dark and quiet and cool and calm



Did your parents put you in the cellar? lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Yeah, that is called "bread cheese" which is popular in Finland.


I guess I know it as Juustoa because it's "Finnish cheese" in an area that isn't Finland. Now I want some.


----------



## Ericjutsu

I need to fix my car and get more oil for my home. In order to do that I need to pick up a few extra shifts instead of working just 32 hours a week like normal


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

thebeesknees22 said:


> Did your parents put you in the cellar? lol



nah the router is just at the opposite end of my house from my room and the wifi range extender thingy is useless


----------



## nightflameauto

TheBolivianSniper said:


> nah the router is just at the opposite end of my house from my room and the wifi range extender thingy is useless


Wifi range extenders tend to slow things down. For each new extender on the chain, you'll cut your speed by something like 1/3 to 1/2. Mesh networks are the new hotness, as they don't seem to have the same problem, but they're not cheap to setup and probably wouldn't be worth bothering with for just a few weeks.


----------



## Edika

A few first world problems concerning my house. When we bought in December I ws expecting not to do too much work in it for a few years but it seems we need to redo all the rooms. As we have lready moved in it makes it somewhat more difficult. So we've done two rooms already, which was hell, we changed the doors and half of the windows, which was somewhat ok and we're doing another room now which where hoping not to change the floor but we will lol! We had kept some money on the isde but most of it is gone now. The worst part is getting people to do the work in a timely fashion and organize around everyones schedule. 
We also wanted to change from oil to gas and have the gas box installed but the installer that is going to do the job won;t be able to come until we leave for vacation and that moves it out to September. I deliberatly did not put too much oil and luckily the weather was good so far (usually here you'll need some heating in the summer). I hope he gives me a date early in summer so we can have good heating during the winter. I dread the time when we'll have to do our bedroom as it has the most amount of stuff that will take most free space on other rooms. As we need to replaster the room and remove all the nasty wall paper masking all the issues, and plaster has to dry plus paint the room etc etc it will take a couple of weeks we'll be in upheaval again lol.


----------



## Demiurge

Edika said:


> A few first world problems concerning my house. When we bought in December I ws expecting not to do too much work in it for a few years



From experience, I found setting such an expectation surely tempts the gods. The house we bought was relatively new had some recent and very appealing renovations. We figured that we would pull the carpeting in the bedrooms, install hardwoods, throw up some paint and enjoy. The 75gal water heater died the day after closing, flooding the finished basement; the garage door track gave out days after; then we had to have the kitchen replumbed; then wiring fixed; then the roof repaired; the front walkway started breaking-apart in the following winter's frost-heaves; the rear patio started breaking-apart like the floor of a temple at the end of an Indiana Jones movie. We realized that the prior owners did a lot of the improvements themselves and, while looking great during the purchase process, were done very poorly.


----------



## Edika

Demiurge said:


> From experience, I found setting such an expectation surely tempts the gods. The house we bought was relatively new had some recent and very appealing renovations. We figured that we would pull the carpeting in the bedrooms, install hardwoods, throw up some paint and enjoy. The 75gal water heater died the day after closing, flooding the finished basement; the garage door track gave out days after; then we had to have the kitchen replumbed; then wiring fixed; then the roof repaired; the front walkway started breaking-apart in the following winter's frost-heaves; the rear patio started breaking-apart like the floor of a temple at the end of an Indiana Jones movie. We realized that the prior owners did a lot of the improvements themselves and, while looking great during the purchase process, were done very poorly.



That's what I'm realising now that they did the improvements and most of the work themselves. Which shows that the work wasn't that great lol. I mean they lived in that house for 20 years and they hadn't insulated the roof. The first floor was like a refrigerator before we insulated it.

Now the dishwasher died after 6 months of use and I see the oven is in it's last legs lol. I'll see about replacing them after we come back from vacation but I was hoping I could put some money on the side for a new car. Seems that's taking a raincheck until it actually dies lol.

But it is a first world problem because I never thought I'd be able to save enough money for a deposit to buy a house. So at least all the work is going to our house and if we do sell it it's not going to be the "mess" the previous owners left. I wonder if this house needs this much work as it was taken care off, how much work other houses would need that were not as well kept.


----------



## Demiurge

^You're right, it is a first world problem and frankly I have no buyer's remorse with my experience. It's a "used" house- some shit is not going to be perfect and some stuff will need to be fixed. With what was on the market at the time- and with what went on after- I think that we still bought one of the better houses in town at the price.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Speaking of housing. It took 3.5 weeks for our buyers lender to contact us saying that VA appraisals are only being assigned the 4th Monday after contract and the 5th Monday with a force assignment if the previous Monday order is not picked up. So now I have a job 2500 miles away that I might have to inform that I’ll have to start 13 days after our previous agreement. Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck. And a contingent contract in that area that will need a modified closing date.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I bought 2 cartons of milk from costco on Sunday. ..... I open the first one. .. It's rancid.

I open the 2nd. It too is rancid..

I now have no milk.


----------



## Bodes

So I have been lazy with my goatee maintenance lately (forever), but the masks I bought, which are mandatory to wear atm in my state, means that the long-ish goatee was going all wild when I took the mask off. So I decided to cut it short and neat, but now I have to properly shave the rest of my face every two days so I don't look like an unwashed bum.
I could get away with shaving only once a week when my goatee was longer... 
*Sigh*


----------



## Kaura

For the second time this summer I'm stuck at work alone in my department with one co-worker on summer vac and another one on sick leave. I deliberately asked for a morning shift week for this week so I would have time to clean my apartment since my parents are coming over on weekend but no time for that since I have to pull 12-15 hour days. (+ my feet hurt)

Oh well, I'm crying now but I'm looking forward to getting a new guitar with the overtime pay.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My feet are horribly itchy and I've been dousing them in hydrocortisone. Pretty sure there's chiggers or no see ums in my lawn, which is unusual since I've never had a problem with them in the past.


----------



## BornToLooze

I have an Epi Wilshire, and it's a great playing and sounding guitar...but Jesus Christ, I cannot figure out how to fix the neck dive on it.

The top strap button was in a weird spot, so at first I moved it to the back of the neck like the other place Wilshires used, didn't help, and now I moved it to the other side of the horn (like where a normal strap button would be), and the neck dive still sucks, but at least now if I leave my arm resting on it it doesn't dive so bad.


----------



## Adieu

nightflameauto said:


> Wifi range extenders tend to slow things down. For each new extender on the chain, you'll cut your speed by something like 1/3 to 1/2. Mesh networks are the new hotness, as they don't seem to have the same problem, but they're not cheap to setup and probably wouldn't be worth bothering with for just a few weeks.



Idk those cheapie Tenda mesh kits work just fine in my experience (must get the right size tho! It drops speed pretty fast once you're pushing the edge of effective range)


----------



## thebeesknees22

I don't see a good thread for this one so I'm sticking it here. I guess it is kinda FWP..

I was supposed to interview a guy today. The first time he made us reschedule. This second time he no showed. 

His reel was kinda wtf enough that I'm like fine, let's not bother rescheduling a 3rd time for this guy. Let's just call it done and move on.

The dude flips out. Threatens the company. Says it's unprofessional to suggest anyone on our team has his level of experience. (he said "we have 23 years of experience blahblah") 

....Why.....did he say "we"? Who is we? Shouldn't it have been "I have?"

Anywho........I did not hire that guy, and we didn't reschedule a 3rd interview. And no, he never said why he missed the interview. lol


----------



## p0ke

Continuing @Kaura s recycling stuff from the happy thread here, since this goes into FWP territory: why can't all bottles be recyclable the same way soda bottles and beer cans etc are? For example ketchup bottles, olive oil bottles... and while I'm at it also all glass jars and tin cans etc?
Yeah, sure, at the moment they aren't recyclable because they aren't generic like the bottles drinks come in, but why aren't they? It'd also make organizing the fridge easier if all bottles and jars and crap were standardized.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

p0ke said:


> Continuing @Kaura s recycling stuff from the happy thread, since this goes into FWP territory: why can't all bottles be recyclable the same way soda bottles and beer cans etc are? For example ketchup bottles, olive oil bottles... and while I'm at it also all glass jars and tin cans etc?
> Yeah, sure, at the moment they aren't recyclable because they aren't generic like the bottles drinks come in, but why aren't they? It'd also make organizing the fridge easier if all bottles and jars and crap were standardized.



I think you're confusing returnable with recyclable. As long as glass isn't painted, and the plastic is PET or HDPE (most consumer products are in one of those) it's recyclable. 

Maybe into a European thing? 

I helped manage recycling and dunnage at a large food manufacturing plant.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Continuing @Kaura s recycling stuff from the happy thread here, since this goes into FWP territory: why can't all bottles be recyclable the same way soda bottles and beer cans etc are? For example ketchup bottles, olive oil bottles... and while I'm at it also all glass jars and tin cans etc?
> Yeah, sure, at the moment they aren't recyclable because they aren't generic like the bottles drinks come in, but why aren't they? It'd also make organizing the fridge easier if all bottles and jars and crap were standardized.



Tell me about it. Returning cans and soda bottles to a supermarket is one thing but there is nothing more annoying than recycling glass jars. Especially when you have to take the top off since that's metal and in some cases (like Tabasco bottles for example) they have plastic tops you can't remove unless you use serious force so I say just fuck it and throw it in.


----------



## BlackMastodon

p0ke said:


> Continuing @Kaura s recycling stuff from the happy thread here, since this goes into FWP territory: why can't all bottles be recyclable the same way soda bottles and beer cans etc are? For example ketchup bottles, olive oil bottles... and while I'm at it also all glass jars and tin cans etc?
> Yeah, sure, at the moment they aren't recyclable because they aren't generic like the bottles drinks come in, but why aren't they? It'd also make organizing the fridge easier if all bottles and jars and crap were standardized.


Because everyone let corporations fool us into thinking its our responsibility to recycle their products and sort them out for them and that it's on us to combat pollution and climate change.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't decide between getting an ESP VII or building a kelly star.


----------



## p0ke

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're confusing returnable with recyclable. As long as glass isn't painted, and the plastic is PET or HDPE (most consumer products are in one of those) it's recyclable.
> 
> Maybe into a European thing?
> 
> I helped manage recycling and dunnage at a large food manufacturing plant.



Yeah, I meant returnable. At least in Finland and Sweden they add a little extra to the price which you get back when you take it to a recycling machine at a super market. I think it's great because of what I mentioned before.
Of course most packaging is recyclable, and I do recycle pretty much everything, but it's a bit more tedious because of what @Kaura said + there's less motivation to do it because you don't get anything back for it. I mostly do it because then I can fit more non- recyclable stuff in my normal bin (or it doesn't have to be emptied as often)...



Kaura said:


> Tell me about it. Returning cans and soda bottles to a supermarket is one thing but there is nothing more annoying than recycling glass jars. Especially when you have to take the top off since that's metal and in some cases (like Tabasco bottles for example) they have plastic tops you can't remove unless you use serious force so I say just fuck it and throw it in.



The worst IMO is the Oatly oat milk cartons. My wife drinks that instead of normal milk, and the cartons have some foil thing inside plus a plastic cap that you basically have to cut out using scissors... As far as I remember the carton doesn't even say how it's supposed to be recycled, which is a pretty big miss for a company selling it's products under the eco-friendly flag... Both are probably there to improve preservation, but still.
So same as you, I've just decided to fuck it and stick it all in the carton section. IMO I've done my part and if it goes wrong it's Oatlys fault. I guess the right thing to do would be to just stick them in the general garbage, but that'd feel kinda stupid too.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't decide between getting an ESP VII or building a kelly star.



Why not both?


----------



## Steo

Microsoft. 
Samsung kept telling me to move any pics I have on the phone to Microsoft cloud. I created an account using email. Now, everyday, The phone won't sync with the Microsoft account. I keep getting a "your account is locked " message, and I need to put in my phone number to get a code to unlock the account. 
I never used my phone number to create the account, but yet, I need to put it in, to unlock the account.


----------



## LordCashew

Speaking of Samsung... I have a Samsung smart TV that constantly fills its 1GB onboard storage with bloatware apps I don't want. It's gotten to the point where every time I need to update the HBO app I have to delete a bunch of other stuff, do the update, and then reinstall the deleted apps I want to use later. I turned auto-update off, but it still keeps installing new crap I don't care about. Apparently the only way to prevent it is to program a raspberry pi to gate-keep the IPs the TV can connect to. 

The worst part is there are a bunch of apps I never use but can't delete at all because Samsung has some kind of agreement with the content providers. If I could at least determine for myself which apps I want using the limited storage on my own TV that I paid for, I wouldn't have to jump through all these extra hoops.

Not a fan of Samsung at this point, and there's no way I'd buy another TV from them after this nonsense.


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I got burnt out on Sword and Sorcery stuff because of Skyrim, and finally got around to playing The Witcher and watching the show. How many goddamned coins do I need to throw at Henry Cavill to get that damn song to quit being stuck in my head?

Also, I'm probably going to finally watching more than the last season of Game of Thrones and the episodes I've caught in passing.


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> So, I got burnt out on Sword and Sorcery stuff because of Skyrim, and finally got around to playing The Witcher and watching the show. How many goddamned coins do I need to throw at Henry Cavill to get that damn song to quit being stuck in my head?
> 
> Also, I'm probably going to finally watching more than the last season of Game of Thrones and the episodes I've caught in passing.
> View attachment 96513


Game of Thrones started so epic for a TV show, it's a real shame it broke down to nothing more than a vehicle for dick and fart jokes with completely batshit wrong-direction plot points constantly clashing against each other.

"Dick? I like it!"
"Yes, I'll bet you do."

Bravo! That's riveting television right there!


----------



## p0ke

LordIronSpatula said:


> Speaking of Samsung... I have a Samsung smart TV that constantly fills its 1GB onboard storage with bloatware apps I don't want. It's gotten to the point where every time I need to update the HBO app I have to delete a bunch of other stuff, do the update, and then reinstall the deleted apps I want to use later. I turned auto-update off, but it still keeps installing new crap I don't care about. Apparently the only way to prevent it is to program a raspberry pi to gate-keep the IPs the TV can connect to.
> 
> The worst part is there are a bunch of apps I never use but can't delete at all because Samsung has some kind of agreement with the content providers. If I could at least determine for myself which apps I want using the limited storage on my own TV that I paid for, I wouldn't have to jump through all these extra hoops.
> 
> Not a fan of Samsung at this point, and there's no way I'd buy another TV from them after this nonsense.



My Xiaomi MiBox Android TV box is a bit similar. It's a very good device in every way, except for the fact that it only has 8gb storage. It doesn't download any crap automatically, but there's a bunch of apps you can't remove that take almost half of it along with the OS itself, and 4gb is basically nothing in 2021... Then I'm running Kodi on it, and my library takes about 2gb space even though the actual media is hosted on a NAS... Leaving just around 2gb for Netflix, all the local streaming services, Spotify, Youtube etc. Roughly once a month I have to clear the cache of all apps to be able to update them.
I've bought a 64gb SSD for it for extra storage, but every time I try to acquire a usb enclosure for it something goes wrong and I never get it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soo... it sounds like I shouldn't bother with a smart tv then


----------



## Seabeast2000

not sure you can't get Smart TV, just plan on adding a cheap Fire or Roku or whatever as your software platform.


----------



## Adieu

p0ke said:


> Continuing @Kaura s recycling stuff from the happy thread here, since this goes into FWP territory: why can't all bottles be recyclable the same way soda bottles and beer cans etc are? For example ketchup bottles, olive oil bottles... and while I'm at it also all glass jars and tin cans etc?
> Yeah, sure, at the moment they aren't recyclable because they aren't generic like the bottles drinks come in, but why aren't they? It'd also make organizing the fridge easier if all bottles and jars and crap were standardized.



They totally are elsewhere

Ask your local government what's going on there


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> They totally are elsewhere
> 
> Ask your local government what's going on there



Yeah, as was mentioned before, of course they're recyclable. What I meant was that why can't all packaging be returnable like drinking bottles are.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> So, I got burnt out on Sword and Sorcery stuff because of Skyrim, and finally got around to playing The Witcher and watching the show. How many goddamned coins do I need to throw at Henry Cavill to get that damn song to quit being stuck in my head?
> 
> Also, I'm probably going to finally watching more than the last season of Game of Thrones and the episodes I've caught in passing.
> View attachment 96513


If you already watched the last season then you already made it past the worst of the show. I'd say seasons 1-6 are great but then when they started doing fewer, longer episodes in season 7 is when it started to feel rushed and the quality dropped in most ways.

Also no, you will never get Toss a Coin to Your Witcher out of your head (oh valley of plenty).


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> If you already watched the last season then you already made it past the worst of the show. I'd say seasons 1-6 are great but then when they started doing fewer, longer episodes in season 7 is when it started to feel rushed and the quality dropped in most ways.
> 
> Also no, you will never get Toss a Coin to Your Witcher out of your head (oh valley of plenty).


I'd say there's an argument to be made you could start to see the quality suffer by late season 4, early season 5. By the time we got "A Girl"'s training, we were full-fledged fail mode. For every bad-ass moment there were twenty WTFs. The last season was tough to watch, but it was getting questionable long before then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> I'd say there's an argument to be made you could start to see the quality suffer by late season 4, early season 5. By the time we got "A Girl"'s training, we were full-fledged fail mode. For every bad-ass moment there were twenty WTFs. The last season was tough to watch, but it was getting questionable long before then.


Everything after the red wedding was meh to terrible tbh. mostly meh. The final season was an abomination and completely turned me off from anything else Martin writes. Especially given how awful Nightflyers was.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Everything after the red wedding was meh to terrible tbh. mostly meh.



I wonder if the writers just kept soundbiting "Shame!" at each other for the last two seasons.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> Everything after the red wedding was meh to terrible tbh. mostly meh. The final season was an abomination and completely turned me off from anything else Martin writes. Especially given how awful Nightflyers was.


Once the show runners came to grips with the fact they were making a farce (long after the final season ended), they admitted the entire reason they wanted to do the show was the Red Wedding and they sort of lost track of what they were doing after that. "You don't say?" comes to mind.

Martin can write, in all honesty. I've got several of his novellas and other stories. It's a two-fold problem with Game of Thrones.
1. He didn't complete the story yet. He, like lots of authors, has problems on follow-through the longer it takes to complete something. The show runners supposedly got his long-form notes to work from, but the problem was. . .

2. By the time they got past the parts of the books he'd completed, they had decided they knew better than him how to tell a story and even stated it publicly multiple times.

I won't pretend to know what happened with Nightflyers as I've never seen it. I had heard some of the nightmares behind the scenes and decided I *might* try it if I ever get bored enough.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> Once the show runners came to grips with the fact they were making a farce (long after the final season ended), they admitted the entire reason they wanted to do the show was the Red Wedding and they sort of lost track of what they were doing after that. "You don't say?" comes to mind.
> 
> Martin can write, in all honesty. I've got several of his novellas and other stories. It's a two-fold problem with Game of Thrones.
> 1. He didn't complete the story yet. He, like lots of authors, has problems on follow-through the longer it takes to complete something. The show runners supposedly got his long-form notes to work from, but the problem was. . .
> 
> 2. By the time they got past the parts of the books he'd completed, they had decided they knew better than him how to tell a story and even stated it publicly multiple times.
> 
> I won't pretend to know what happened with Nightflyers as I've never seen it. I had heard some of the nightmares behind the scenes and decided I *might* try it if I ever get bored enough.


I've read some of his short stories and they were ok. Nothing special tbh. I really enjoyed the GoT books up to Dance of Dragons (which was overly bloated with filler). 
Don't bother with Nightflyers. It's awful. I love scifi horror but it's reaaaaalllly bad. Like pulling teeth bad. Not even the fun kind of bad like Leprechaun in Space or Jason X either.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> soo... it sounds like I shouldn't bother with a smart tv then


If you can find one that will let you expand storage via SD card etc, that should help you future proof it. Yet I suspect even then there will come a point when the apps become too resource-intensive for older smart TVs to run smoothly.


Seabeast2000 said:


> not sure you can't get Smart TV, just plan on adding a cheap Fire or Roku or whatever as your software platform.


I will probably go this way eventually. Seems easier to occasionally upgrade a small device than the whole TV.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've read some of his short stories and they were ok. Nothing special tbh. I really enjoyed the GoT books up to Dance of Dragons (which was overly bloated with filler).


I enjoyed his story about the mass brain thing that kept pulling people in and also the one about the large underground worms. Those have stuck with me. Though there was some russian sky living thing that couldn't keep my interest long enough to finish, so he's kinda hit or miss.


> Don't bother with Nightflyers. It's awful. I love scifi horror but it's reaaaaalllly bad. Like pulling teeth bad. Not even the fun kind of bad like Leprechaun in Space or Jason X either.


That sucks, but doesn't shock me. That show was stuck in pre-production hell for years. It's rare for any show to come out of that type of thing with anything resembling quality by the time the producers get done gnawing out anything resembling creativity over that length of time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> I enjoyed his story about the mass brain thing that kept pulling people in and also the one about the large underground worms. Those have stuck with me. Though there was some russian sky living thing that couldn't keep my interest long enough to finish, so he's kinda hit or miss.
> 
> That sucks, but doesn't shock me. That show was stuck in pre-production hell for years. It's rare for any show to come out of that type of thing with anything resembling quality by the time the producers get done gnawing out anything resembling creativity over that length of time.


the issue isn't production, it's more that every character is a complete idiot and none of their choices make any sense. Which would be fine if they did it right, I really enjoy the whole "people going crazy in a confined space schtick" but it only works if there's a good slow burn devolution into madness eg The Descent, Sunshine, Event Horizon.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> the issue isn't production, it's more that every character is a complete idiot and none of their choices make any sense. Which would be fine if they did it right, I really enjoy the whole "people going crazy in a confined space schtick" but it only works if there's a good slow burn devolution into madness eg The Descent, Sunshine, Event Horizon.


I love all three of those movies.

Was that a Netflix product? They have a terrible time with originals. 99.99% of them are absolute dumpster fire level garbage.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> I love all three of those movies.
> 
> Was that a Netflix product? They have a terrible time with originals. 99.99% of them are absolute dumpster fire level garbage.


Ahh a man of culture

nah it was a SyFy production. It's worse because they were doing so well with the Expanse and some other stuff, then shit the bed with Nightflyers.

Actually if you want a good hard scifi movie, stowaway on netflix is pretty good.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ahh a man of culture
> 
> nah it was a SyFy production. It's worse because they were doing so well with the Expanse and some other stuff, then shit the bed with Nightflyers.
> 
> Actually if you want a good hard scifi movie, stowaway on netflix is pretty good.


I'll have to file that name away. Wife isn't a sci-fi fan and she never leaves home without me so I rarely get to pull sci-fis these days.


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> If you already watched the last season then you already made it past the worst of the show. I'd say seasons 1-6 are great but then when they started doing fewer, longer episodes in season 7 is when it started to feel rushed and the quality dropped in most ways.
> 
> Also no, you will never get Toss a Coin to Your Witcher out of your head (oh valley of plenty).



My wife (and her whole family) loved it, to the point where they had a discussion of who would be who off the show. For anyone curious, apparently I'm






Which I'm fine with because





But I've seen like half of the first season, and random episodes here and there, and it seems like 90% of the cast is hateable.
Sean Bean, well you know he's going to die
Jamie Lannister was a cunt but apparently he's not so bad later on
Jamie's Sister, Jeffery (or whatever his name is), Boobs Mackenzie's brother (the blonde ones), they're just a lot of cunts. John Snow and a bunch of them just seemed like dumbasses, ect.

The midget, I like him because I also drink and know things, the chick that stabbed the ice dude at the end of it, she seemed cool, and I like the Hound and the dude that looks kinda like Brent Hinds. I'm totally down for a spin off buddy cop type show of the hound and discount B. Hinds.

Maybe it's because from the little I've seen and how much I hate some of the characters, I didn't think the last season was that bad since it was characters I didn't like getting torched by a dragon. Like the episode where Boobs Mackenzie's brother gets the pot of melted gold poured on him, or when Jeff the cunt got poisoned.

Is it still worth watching with so many characters I don't like?


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> Is it still worth watching with so many characters I don't like?


Here's the conundrum:
If you start at the beginning, you will find characters you at least appreciate a bit, even if they aren't really likable. But, then you're stuck with that ending where all these characters that started out somewhat relatable turn into fucking idiotic stereotype pieces of shit and bumble their way into disaster.

Or you could spare yourself the misery and not watch it.

Those final few episodes really shit down the back of the first couple seasons. Hard. And it makes you hate yourself for wasting the time on it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BornToLooze said:


> My wife (and her whole family) loved it, to the point where they had a discussion of who would be who off the show. For anyone curious, apparently I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I'm fine with because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've seen like half of the first season, and random episodes here and there, and it seems like 90% of the cast is hateable.
> Sean Bean, well you know he's going to die
> Jamie Lannister was a cunt but apparently he's not so bad later on
> Jamie's Sister, Jeffery (or whatever his name is), Boobs Mackenzie's brother (the blonde ones), they're just a lot of cunts. John Snow and a bunch of them just seemed like dumbasses, ect.
> 
> The midget, I like him because I also drink and know things, the chick that stabbed the ice dude at the end of it, she seemed cool, and I like the Hound and the dude that looks kinda like Brent Hinds. I'm totally down for a spin off buddy cop type show of the hound and discount B. Hinds.
> 
> Maybe it's because from the little I've seen and how much I hate some of the characters, I didn't think the last season was that bad since it was characters I didn't like getting torched by a dragon. Like the episode where Boobs Mackenzie's brother gets the pot of melted gold poured on him, or when Jeff the cunt got poisoned.
> 
> Is it still worth watching with so many characters I don't like?



I think Mastodon actually appeared in an episode. FYI.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> I think Mastodon actually appeared in an episode. FYI.


yup. Brent and Bill were Wildling extras in two episodes iirc


----------



## thebeesknees22

I go to the grocery store this morning. All is well. I get cookies and ice cream for my vacation splurge. Mmmm Mmm!

On the way back, the normal street I take is blocked. ...then the next....and the next....and the next. I circle around for a mile radius. All roads leading back home are blocked by cops and construction. /anger sets in.

I finally circle back to an empty street after about an hour of trying to make my way back home and blow past 4 barriers and go the wrong way down 2 streets before I could make it back to my parking garage.

Current construction map for reference. (it doesn't show all the roads that are closed.)

I have a doctor's appointment I have to go to in a bit too so this will be fun getting to and from it. ...I think I'll just uber it.


----------



## dr_game0ver

buying a car in 2021 be like:




16000$ for a civic. And the rest is just as stupid.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I mean 123k km on a '97 is impressive. My 2011 GTI has 210k km.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Man, the "include some cool little freebies in overpriced official band merch order" is a lost art. I've been on something of a merch binge the last few months, trying to go through the most ideal channels for the bands, outside of going to shows, and man...not even a fucking sticker in most cases. Back in the "before times" you'd get some stickers, a patch, maybe even a flexi/sampler, but now...nada.

I just bought a $9 hoodie for $50, give me a couple .25¢ stickers to placate me, dammit.

Shout out to Pirate's Press, motherfuckers threw in a whole smattering of bullshit (stickers, flexis, etc.) on what was a fairly cheap order.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't decide if i want to swap my m7s for black heavens or something else.


----------



## BornToLooze

I still haven't gotten Toss a Coin to your Witcher out of my head...

I was okay with being a Ritchie Blackmore fan when it was benefiting my guitar playing, but now I'm saving up for a lute....


----------



## possumkiller

Am I the only one who can't stand hook fasteners at the top of boots and shoes? Like normal laces and then the top two or three are those open hook fasteners that fucking hook and snag on everything. Why the fuck are those even still a thing? Military style speed laces are 1000% superior if you want quick lacing and don't snag on anything.


----------



## Kaura

Ordered a wrench for tightening guitar jacks from Thomann on Monday. Decided to pay 18€ for UPS express delivery (for a product that cost 12€), because why not. Well, some dude called me yesterday and asked if I'm at home at certain time to which I said no because I'm at work so he asked if he could drop it off at address "asdagsgajsdajshd". I said yes, despite not getting the name of the address because I assumed that they'd sent me a text or an e-mail telling me where to pick it up but no. And the online tracking service just says that my packet is "on the way".

And the USP customer service is non-existant. All they have is filing a report for a missing parcel. Well, my parcel is not "missing". I just don't have a fucking clue where it exactly is. Next time I'll just use the good old national postal service. They might be slow af but at least they write me a letter or sent a text message clearly stating where to pick up my shit.

Edit: Also, my corner shop finally had some Flamin' Hot Cheetos. After a 10 year wait I finally got to try them. Tasted like ass and they cost 5,99€ a bag and I bought 2....


----------



## nightflameauto

Kaura said:


> Edit: Also, my corner shop finally had some Flamin' Hot Cheetos. After a 10 year wait I finally got to try them. Tasted like ass and they cost 5,99€ a bag and I bought 2....


Jalapeno Cheddar Cheetos > Flamin' Hot Cheetos by like a billion. They have actual flavor.

Jalapeno Cheddar Cheetos as a chili topping is where it's at. Good in sammiches too.


----------



## Kaura

nightflameauto said:


> Jalapeno Cheddar Cheetos > Flamin' Hot Cheetos by like a billion. They have actual flavor.
> 
> Jalapeno Cheddar Cheetos as a chili topping is where it's at. Good in sammiches too.



Cool. Gonna have to wait probably another 10 years to try those.


----------



## NotDonVito

I only like Flamin' Hots on the side of a bland tuna sandwich or something. Actually I think I used to put them on the sandwich to give it some seasoning and crunch.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Next time I'll just use the good old national postal service. They might be slow af but at least they write me a letter or sent a text message clearly stating where to pick up my shit.



They also seem to have improved recently. I ordered some stuff from Amazon at the end of last week, it was delivered from the UK and arrived on Monday, free shipping and delivered to my door. There was also an option in the omaposti app to change where it gets delivered (home/work/post office), but since I work at home I didn't need to use that.


----------



## thebeesknees22

for some reason the Prime app on my ps4 keeps showing german subtitles when someone's speaking in a non english language even though everything is set to english. 

someone's speaking spanish? I get german subtitles. lol


----------



## BornToLooze

I turned 30 today. It wasn't a really big deal, because the internet is full of oh this thing is 20 years old and do you remember having a DS when you were a kid. That, and as much as I wish it was, the 90s weren't 10 years ago. In the grand scheme of things, 30 is still pretty young, my mom seems to have more issues with me being 30 than I do.

That being said...earlier I sneezed and threw my back out of wack and could barely move...maybe 30 is older than I thought it was.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BornToLooze said:


> I turned 30 today. It wasn't a really big deal, because the internet is full of oh this thing is 20 years old and do you remember having a DS when you were a kid. That, and as much as I wish it was, the 90s weren't 10 years ago. In the grand scheme of things, 30 is still pretty young, my mom seems to have more issues with me being 30 than I do.
> 
> That being said...earlier I sneezed and threw my back out of wack and could barely move...maybe 30 is older than I thought it was.



I injured my shoulder while washing my taint couple weeks ago so I hear ya

Seriously though... Happy Birthday


----------



## BornToLooze

High Plains Drifter said:


> I injured my shoulder while washing my taint couple weeks ago so I hear ya
> 
> Seriously though... Happy Birthday



I asked my kids what they got me for my birthday...I haven't seem someone trying to dodge a question that hard since I was a teenager and I closed the porn right when my mom came in.  They both got me a bear hug for my birthday, and while they give the best hugs....I told them I'm going to remember that (got a birthday in September and October), and they think I'm serious.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BornToLooze said:


> I turned 30 today. It wasn't a really big deal, because the internet is full of oh this thing is 20 years old and do you remember having a DS when you were a kid. That, and as much as I wish it was, the 90s weren't 10 years ago. In the grand scheme of things, 30 is still pretty young, my mom seems to have more issues with me being 30 than I do.
> 
> That being said...earlier I sneezed and threw my back out of wack and could barely move...maybe 30 is older than I thought it was.



33 is when I really started going downhill. Injuries... Injuries everywhere.


----------



## nightflameauto

You puppies. Wait'll you throw your back out just putting on your damn pants. That's when you know you're over the hill.

I turn 48 this year. Thirty was good fucking times compared to this.


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> You puppies. Wait'll you throw your back out just putting on your damn pants. That's when you know you're over the hill.
> 
> I turn 48 this year. Thirty was good fucking times compared to this.



I pulled a muscle in my back changing the lightbulb in my oven. I admit it was an awkward position, but man did I feel dumb as shit after that.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Oh to be 48 again lol. My biggest mistakes were allowing myself to become less active and not maintaining a healthier diet.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NotDonVito said:


> I only like Flamin' Hots on the side of a bland tuna sandwich or something. Actually I think I used to put them on the sandwich to give it some seasoning and crunch.



I happened to see this in my cabinet. We almost made it last night....but decided against. Just didn't feel like the right time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> I happened to see this in my cabinet. We almost made it last night....but decided against. Just didn't feel like the right time.


just throw it in the trash, it's horrible. The jalapeno one was better


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> You puppies. Wait'll you throw your back out just putting on your damn pants. That's when you know you're over the hill.
> 
> I turn 48 this year. Thirty was good fucking times compared to this.





jaxadam said:


> I pulled a muscle in my back changing the lightbulb in my oven. I admit it was an awkward position, but man did I feel dumb as shit after that.



I threw my back out about 2 years ago when I was cutting my toe nails, and I had already had my foot on the bed so it was only half as far to bend


----------



## nightflameauto

High Plains Drifter said:


> Oh to be 48 again lol. My biggest mistakes were allowing myself to become less active and not maintaining a healthier diet.


Yeah, I've started upping my game on that front lately. Down thirty pounds and walking anywhere from two to seven miles a day (depending on how much time I have). It's made a huge difference in how I feel in general. And I haven't had the usual back twinges in several weeks at this point.

My ultimate goal is to get back into road biking shape by next summer. I know they say it takes five years to REALLY get a road biking body, but just being able to go out and pedal for five to six hours straight again would be nice. Right now I'm more ten minutes here, half hour there. But I'll get there.


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> 33 is when I really started going downhill. Injuries... Injuries everywhere.



I don’t know man, 34 to 37 was peak for me. 42 is where it really starts to go downhill!


----------



## thebeesknees22

jaxadam said:


> I don’t know man, 34 to 37 was peak for me. 42 is where it really starts to go downhill!



Don't tell me that. If that's the case, I'll be bed ridden by the time I'm 43


----------



## NotDonVito

Seabeast2000 said:


> I happened to see this in my cabinet. We almost made it last night....but decided against. Just didn't feel like the right time.


I'm a sucker for boxed macaroni, but passed on this when I saw someone on tik tok eating it solely because of the ultra slimy red color.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NotDonVito said:


> I'm a sucker for boxed macaroni, but passed on this when I saw someone on tik tok eating it solely because of the ultra slimy red color.



haha, that reminds me of a vid I saw years ago of these two chicks trying out new alcohol, this one was original Four Loco "This tastes like hairspray smells". hahahaha


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> just throw it in the trash, it's horrible. The jalapeno one was better


Picked up a box of the jalapeño cheddar one a few weeks back and am very interested to try it. It it tastes anything like jalapeño cheddar Doritos then I'll buy a dozen more.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Watched too many welding videos. Now I need to sell some gear.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> haha, that reminds me of a vid I saw years ago of these two chicks...



I thought this was going to go very differently.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Watched too many welding videos. Now I need to sell some gear.



This is my go-to guy for all my welding needs.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I remember watching some welding videos a long time ago and then I went down the rabbit hole, and wound up seeing underwater welding videos. ....which then led to a Delta P video. *shudder just don't look it up. It's awful. 

Thanks for the remind though fellas lol


----------



## BornToLooze

I miss having a car.

I have a Jeep at the moment, because for what I need it's so much more practical, and even though I've probably taken it down some backroads at the deer camp faster than I ever drove my car, and even though it has more power than my car (you'd be surprised how much power you can get out of a diesel Jeep), it just doesn't scratch that speed itch.

It doesn't help that, other than the new AE86 Toyota came out with, the newest car I'm into is the new GTOs and those came out like what? 15 years ago?


----------



## dr_game0ver

GTO? You mean Holden Monaro?


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I remember watching some welding videos a long time ago and then I went down the rabbit hole, and wound up seeing underwater welding videos. ....which then led to a Delta P video. *shudder just don't look it up. It's awful.
> 
> Thanks for the remind though fellas lol



So you didn't get into welding because of youtube?


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> So you didn't get into welding because of youtube?



yeah i decided to steer clear of a retirement career as a deep diver welder dude after that. Well, that and the fact that I don't swim good.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> yeah i decided to steer clear of a retirement career as a deep diver welder dude after that. Well, that and the fact that I don't swim good.


Pull it back a tick. Just try deep diving into the black void and see if you like it and can earn a few bucks. Then value add welding if it's good.


----------



## thebeesknees22

hahaha, knowing my luck something would eat me.


----------



## bostjan

thebeesknees22 said:


> hahaha, knowing my luck something would eat me.


Where you live, you are probably more likely to be eaten by a bear than any other animal, and they really don't care whether you are in the water or not.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> hahaha, knowing my luck something would eat me.



I saw this documentary of this guy who was the first to go the deepest 5 spots of the world's oceans. I don't know that he got paid but the crew did. Also he didn't do any welding. Nobody got eaten but there were a few times he broke down, he was also untethered so he was looking at a very condensed version of himself if things didn't work out.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ain't no way....ain't no way I would ever try that lol


----------



## BornToLooze

dr_game0ver said:


> GTO? You mean Holden Monaro?



Ya, or that other Holden we got as a Pontiac over here that I can never remember what it is.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, or that other Holden we got as a Pontiac over here that I can never remember what it is.


You might be thinking of the Holden Commodore which was equal to our Chevrolet SS


----------



## BornToLooze

Jeffrey Bain said:


> You might be thinking of the Holden Commodore which was equal to our Chevrolet SS



It was the G8 GT, the Commodore before that....

Also, we need more Holdens over here. Got the perfect thing to bring the El Camino back


----------



## Seabeast2000

Revv added a lot more custom options to the exterior after I got my monoblock color option for tolex only. 

Anyway, buying 25 new MXR knobs to at least flare it up a bit. Black knobs on black faceplate leaves me wanting....hey maybe I'll ask them if I can buy a different color faceplate too.


----------



## thebeesknees22

@Seabeast2000 - oh these are awesome. I just mocked up a pewter trout front faceplate, black chassis, white knobs, and corners, black taurus shell, and a blue light, and it looks pretty sweet.

I really want to try a revv irl, and not just the helix model.


----------



## Bodes

BornToLooze said:


> It was the G8 GT, the Commodore before that....
> 
> Also, we need more Holdens over here. Got the perfect thing to bring the El Camino back



Holden no longer exists. Sorry to disappoint you. https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51499775. Have another 1st world problem.
Essentially Australians went from driving Holden Commodore and Ford Falcon 4-doors, to driving SUVs as their family car. 
With the utes, like in the picture above, Aussies all went to the 4x4 utes like the Toyota HiLux, Ford Ranger, etc.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Bodes said:


> Holden no longer exists. Sorry to disappoint you. https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51499775. Have another 1st world problem.
> Essentially Australians went from driving Holden Commodore and Ford Falcon 4-doors, to driving SUVs as their family car.
> With the utes, like in the picture above, Aussies all went to the 4x4 utes like the Toyota HiLux, Ford Ranger, etc.



Maybe not necessarily with this topic but I see nothing but SUV's in front of the local grade schools. We live smack dab in the middle of it. Also insane to me how many Camrys, Tacomas and 4-dr Jeeps have popped up in the past couple years as new vehicle prices just blow me away... especially for decked out full-size SUV's, Tacoma's, Jeep Gladiators, and JL's. So many 4x4 pkgs too but they don't appear to see any off road use... pristine down to the treads. Just interesting I guess... no hate.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Maybe not necessarily with this topic but I see nothing but SUV's in front of the local grade schools. We live smack dab in the middle of it. Also insane to me how many Camrys, Tacomas and 4-dr Jeeps have popped up in the past couple years as new vehicle prices just blow me away... especially for decked out full-size SUV's, Tacoma's, Jeep Gladiators, and JL's. So many 4x4 pkgs too but they don't appear to see any off road use... pristine down to the treads. Just interesting I guess... no hate.



Seems to be a worldwide thing too, cars are getting bigger all the time... I get older people driving SUV's, since they're easier to get in and out of and all that... But I have a hard time fathoming why any younger person living in a city would get one as a family car, let alone for personal transportation. I mean, if you've got an actual reason for driving one, then fine, but otherwise why not get a smaller car that's more convenient in many ways?

Another thing that keeps getting bigger are phones, and it's goddamned annoying TBH. My previous phone had a 5.65" display and I thought that was just about maximum size. I could still reach everything one handed etc with that one... But then the 32gb storage started to run out (since apps are also getting bigger, another FWP  ) and now my current phone has a 6.5" display... And I just can't reach all things one handed anymore. It's fine when you're sitting at home with it, but on the go it sucks. I'd rather get a smaller phone (5" is ideal IMO) and then use a tablet at home if I want a bigger screen...

There really aren't any ~5" phones with proper specs, apart from iPhones (SE is 4.7" and 12 Mini around 5.5") which I just don't want because of iOS... Google Pixel 4a seems like the best bet but even that's closer to 6".


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Seems to be a worldwide thing too, cars are getting bigger all the time... I get older people driving SUV's, since they're easier to get in and out of and all that... But I have a hard time fathoming why any younger person living in a city would get one as a family car, let alone for personal transportation. I mean, if you've got an actual reason for driving one, then fine, but otherwise why not get a smaller car that's more convenient in many ways?



Yeah these are all all 20-30 something yr old moms driving these SUV's. I mean, I get that it's easy to load a buncha rug rats into an SUV but holy shit.. they can't park em for shit and sure as hell don't seem to drive responsibly. Here where I live it's motivated I'm sure by status. There's smaller and more economical choices. And why a 4x4 package with 22-24" wheels and rubber bands? Gotta keep up with FB friends I guess. BTW... meant to say 4runners not Camry's but whatever... Toyota's are just everywhere around here along with mammoth Suburbans and the others i mentioned. Just seems that common sense would dictate to buy used, buy more efficient, buy cheaper trim/ package options. I dunno.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just seems that common sense would dictate to buy used, buy more efficient, buy cheaper trim/ package options. I dunno.



Yup, doesn't make sense. SUV is a weird concept in itself though, since they're basically off-road vehicles without the off-road features... I recall Top Gear testing some SUV's in off-road conditions back when Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May were hosting it - basically all the cars except the Range Rover they tested got stuck immediately


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SUVs for most people are just a more stylish minivan. The worst people are the ones that buy Ford Raptors or King Ranches and don't use them to tow shit. It's like buying a lamborghini and only ever driving the speed limit.


----------



## Bodes

I drive a 2020 Rav-4. Wife wanted a taller car for ease of getting baby in and out of, got the Rav-4. Then the day care our son is enrolled into I drive past to and from work and wife goes other direction, so I inherited the Rav-4 so she could go back to driving a little car again.
Not a bad car. Wouldn't have been my first choice, but... oh well.
I do sometimes miss the turning circle and ease of parking. Although I am fairly good at parking the Rav-4 now. 360° cameras certainly help in certain situations.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yeah these are all all 20-30 something yr old moms driving these SUV's. I mean, I get that it's easy to load a buncha rug rats into an SUV but holy shit.. they can't park em for shit and sure as hell don't seem to drive responsibly. Here where I live it's motivated I'm sure by status. There's smaller and more economical choices. And why a 4x4 package with 22-24" wheels and rubber bands? Gotta keep up with FB friends I guess. BTW... meant to say 4runners not Camry's but whatever... Toyota's are just everywhere around here along with mammoth Suburbans and the others i mentioned. Just seems that common sense would dictate to buy used, buy more efficient, buy cheaper trim/ package options. I dunno.



They buy these $50k+ rolling yachts because the salespeople throw down a low enough monthly payment while downplaying the 96 month term. Americans are shitty at math, and as long as the monthly payment is low enough, they'll buy anything if they think it's the biggest bestest thing to impress whoever. We're a stone's throw away from seeing triple digit month loan terms for cars. 

Then you see the folks who go for the long terms roll negative equity into another barge in 60 months when their current car is starting to show it's age due to poor maintenance habits.


----------



## BlackMastodon

High Plains Drifter said:


> So many 4x4 pkgs too but they don't appear to see any off road use... pristine down to the treads.


It's a Jeep thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## thebeesknees22

as a jeep owner, I understand. Wrangler Sahara Winter edition 2017 - rhino grey. ...it was a dumb expensive purchase. But I love it. I feel no shame. Mine isn't pristine though. Not because I've taken it offroad, but because I haven't washed it since March.


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> Yup, doesn't make sense. SUV is a weird concept in itself though, since they're basically off-road vehicles without the off-road features... I recall Top Gear testing some SUV's in off-road conditions back when Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May were hosting it - basically all the cars except the Range Rover they tested got stuck immediately



Not really. If you have a truck and you have gear in the bed and it rains, your shit gets wet. And with an SUV you don't always have to get out to get something from the back.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BornToLooze said:


> Not really. If you have a truck and you have gear in the bed and it rains, your shit gets wet. And with an SUV you don't always have to get out to get something from the back.



That's what a wagon or a van is for. An SUV is just a bigger, less capable, less efficient version of those for typically more money. 

Don't get me wrong, I've owned SUVs, I get it. But I'd be lying if I said it was the best choice for anything.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackMastodon said:


> It's a Jeep thing, you wouldn't understand.



My Jeep is ugly and usually covered in mud/ dirt so I'm different from these people I guess. I'm not wealthy nor hip enough to care about vanity.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I think SUVs are just the most convenient middle ground for the average customer, which led to their popularity, which led to how expensive they are, which led to them being the bread and butter of majors OEM's and their phasing out of sedans and compact cars. 
SUVs combine comfort, convenience, and safety and that's enough for the average person.

I do get a laugh out of people who buy a fully loaded $70k+ pickup truck and never use the bed.


----------



## TedEH

MaxOfMetal said:


> the best choice


I guess appropriately for this thread, I feel like my life got a lot better when I stopped chasing "the best" of everything. I bought an SUV because I tried a bunch of things, and it was the option that was in my budget that I enjoyed driving and checked enough boxes. Good enough. Sometimes only the best is good enough, but not most of the time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> I enjoyed



That should always be the first and last thing when you buy the second most expensive and/or one of the most important things in your life.


----------



## TedEH

In some fairness, the way some people buy guitars and the way some people buy cars, they might not be the second most expensive thing you buy. 
I've certainly bought cars for less than I've spent on instruments before.


----------



## MFB

I just realized while at work, my current surge protector is maxed out for outlets, so my new amp is going to force me to move my musical tools will get their own dedicated one  Two JOYO amps, + my Ampeg + Orange Micro Dark and some free outlets to work with.

I'm probably also going to splurge for the corner extension for my desk just to move it all off to the side, so it stops towering up in front of my monitors.


----------



## jaxadam

BlackMastodon said:


> I do get a laugh out of people who buy a fully loaded $70k+ pickup truck and never use the bed.



Does putting groceries and pool supplies in the back count?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want a pointy V but none of the ones I try are as comfy/fun to play as the guitars I already own, especially my star/x shapes. I may have to give up on the current V obsession.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> I want a pointy V but none of the ones I try are as comfy/fun to play as the guitars I already own, especially my star/x shapes. I may have to give up on the current V obsession.




I ran into the same problem. I really wanted one for a long time and after I finally tried one it was so awkward feeling I just noped out of that want real quick. :/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> I ran into the same problem. I really wanted one for a long time and after I finally tried one it was so awkward feeling I just noped out of that want real quick. :/


I mean I could make a jackson Rhoads or an ESP alexi/arrow work, but the really ironic part is that the Gibson joe bonamassa korina V I tried was both the least pointy, and was the comfiest. The epi prophecy v I tried was also comfy but I've had bad luck with epiphones, so it's not even in the running.

Fuck it, I might just do another star build instead of wasting money on a V


----------



## BornToLooze

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's what a wagon or a van is for. An SUV is just a bigger, less capable, less efficient version of those for typically more money.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've owned SUVs, I get it. But I'd be lying if I said it was the best choice for anything.



Do they still make station wagons???

But the thing is...how they brought back stuff like the Ranger, that's almost as damn big as a full sized truck used to be. But for what I need, a midsized suv makes the most sense. Small enough I don't need a sxs at the deer camp, but still enough


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> Do they still make station wagons???
> 
> But the thing is...how they brought back stuff like the Ranger, that's almost as damn big as a full sized truck used to be. But for what I need, a midsized suv makes the most sense. Small enough I don't need a sxs at the deer camp, but still enough


SUVs are basically just lifted station wagons


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> SUVs are basically just lifted station wagons



Ya...but...
Cool



Useful
[Insert picture of not bro'ed out Jeep here.]

I'm probably the only person that would totally be down for a 4/AWD station wagon that has some decent ground clearance and an LS with some Nagasaki Noisy Boys.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Late to the topic, but I think an SUV is best for something... it’s the best for being in a traffic jam.

Having been stuck on the motorway (our equivalent of a highway) in a traffic jam for a couple of hours a couple of weeks back, being in my wife’s SUV, which is our family car, was fantastic compared to anything else I could think of, nice seats, lots of legroom and, just as importantly, headroom, and an elevated position over ‘normal’ cars making it feel like we were less hemmed in.

They’re just a fantastic all-round, family compromise vehicle that covers most bases better than anything else does. 

That said I’m not sure that many SUVs are actually any good for sports of any kind or particularly utilitarian...


----------



## dr_game0ver

Yeah... But SUV aren't cool. And they never will be. EVER!


----------



## nightflameauto

My FWP today:
1. Got to work and realized I left my cell phone on the dresser at home.
2. The ordering site I'm in charge of is completely offline due to a VPN crash between our site and the host that nobody seems to be able to figure out.
3. We still can't get our support team to fix other issues that have been happening on the ordering site for over two and a half months and we're trying to get hosting somewhere else but everybody in the universe is dragging their feet. Even the guys that said they could get a server spun up for us overnight have taken two weeks to even get us a god damned quote.

I could go on, but I'm getting enraged just thinking about it. I would kill for one day, just ONE FREAKIN' DAY, where I could just do my damned job and not hop from fire to fire pouring gasoline on it because I sure as SHIT can't put the stupid things out. God damn.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> SUVs are basically just lifted station wagons



Yep, full size wagons were the original SUV grocery getter, etc. IIRC, the CAFE standards from decades ago made them unviable as big, heavy cars or something. The rise of the SUV, not classified as a car, filled the space. I remember a huge uptick in "road queen" SUV's in the 90s.


----------



## CanserDYI

My first world problem of the day...my amp stack is too high that I have to stand up to turn it on when I'm at my desk


----------



## Edika

I get SUV's and their comfort. What I don't get about SUV's is being used in a small city with narrow roads and parking spaces, where most distances are 15 minutes tops by car. M How many times I have been swearing when we lived further away from my children's school and I took them to school or had to pick them up and the SUV mom would take two parking places in a time where almost everyone would come with their car. Or taking two to three parking places, depending on the level of fail they might have in car park abilities in a parking lot. Or having no children and parking on the family spaces in supermarkets just because no other places can fit their monstrosities and there are no other family places available. 

In the last category add cunts with "expensive" cars that won't park them in other places for fear it will get scratched or dented. How about you don't take your "precious" Audi A4 from 2011 that you put spoilers and custom rims to the effin supermarket.


----------



## Bodes

Edika said:


> I get SUV's and their comfort. What I don't get about SUV's is being used in a small city with narrow roads and parking spaces, where most distances are 15 minutes tops by car. M How many times I have been swearing when we lived further away from my children's school and I took them to school or had to pick them up and the SUV mom would take two parking places in a time where almost everyone would come with their car. Or taking two to three parking places, depending on the level of fail they might have in car park abilities in a parking lot. Or having no children and parking on the family spaces in supermarkets just because no other places can fit their monstrosities and there are no other family places available.
> 
> In the last category add cunts with "expensive" cars that won't park them in other places for fear it will get scratched or dented. How about you don't take your "precious" Audi A4 from 2011 that you put spoilers and custom rims to the effin supermarket.



Those are just idiots who are selfish and can't drive. They'd probably still park across multiple bays if they drove a Hyundai i30.

You got to drive to the conditions, which includes your car. Don't fit? don't park there!

It just seems that expensive cars are bought by the IDGAF rich, or pretending to be rich, people.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'm sorry but with my wife and two kids, an SUV is needed. We tried the whole car thing, we just transport too much stuff all the time.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I definitely get that with kids, you need some serious space in a vehicle. It's the prices of new trucks & SUV's that blow me away and then adding insanely oversized rims and low profile tires to top-tier trim packages and even 4x4's... and then not being able to park, parallel park, stay in designated lanes, obey speed limits, or come to a full stop at an intersection. Totally realistic to need a large vehicle but there's a point where all the bling seems silly especially when you're not even willing or able to drive responsibly. Just what I see every minute that I'm on the road trying to avoid getting hit around here. Maybe different in other parts of the world.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> I definitely get that with kids, you need some serious space in a vehicle. It's the prices of new trucks & SUV's that blow me away and then adding insanely oversized rims and low profile tires to top-tier trim packages and even 4x4's... and then not being able to park, parallel park, stay in designated lanes, obey speed limits, or come to a full stop at an intersection. Totally realistic to need a large vehicle but there's a point where all the bling seems silly especially when you're not even willing or able to drive responsibly. Just what I see every minute that I'm on the road trying to avoid getting hit around here. Maybe different in other parts of the world.



That's where I'm coming from. 

I'm all for getting a vehicle with the room and features you need, but we're seeing diminishing returns on the ratio of exterior size and weight vs. usable passenger and cargo room. 

Like most "SUVs" are just "crossovers" which are lifted hatchbacks, sedans, and wagons. So it's little to no increase in interior room, but a bigger, heavier, less efficient, more expensive vehicle. Then of course it needs all wheel drive, which tacks on even more weight.


----------



## Edika

CanserDYI said:


> I'm sorry but with my wife and two kids, an SUV is needed. We tried the whole car thing, we just transport too much stuff all the time.



Personally I don't mind people with SUV's that park responsibly. Or if you live in a big city with spacious parking spaces. With a wife and two young kids however we get by with a VW Golf. Would an SUV be more spacious and convenient? Sure! Is it mandatory? Nope!


----------



## CanserDYI

Edika said:


> Personally I don't mind people with SUV's that park responsibly. Or if you live in a big city with spacious parking spaces. With a wife and two young kids however we get by with a VW Golf. Would an SUV be more spacious and convenient? Sure! Is it mandatory? Nope!


Wondering if that is our across the pond upbringing here and wider more spacious roads/parking that we have. IIRC Jeremy Clarkson took a ford truck (one that almost every american family has and uses all the time) through his homestead and found it barely fit anywhere and was extremely cumbersome. Here, it was a rather small truck.


----------



## BenjaminW

I got a new Strat yesterday and accidentally broke the whammy bar not too long after I unboxed it. I'm convinced I overtightened it without realizing I did, so when the bar broke, there was a piece that was still stuck in the hole.

Tried using some Easy Out with my dad to no avail, so we decided to buy a new bridge entirely. I thought of just replacing the trem block which was the only part that was affected, but I'm worried that I'm gonna order the wrong block. 

I guess I also could've learned to get used to playing a Strat without a whammy bar, but I like having the whammy bar accessible and I always feel like I'm missing something if I play a guitar with either a Fender-style tremolo or Floyd Rose without the whammy bar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made too much hot sauce. Literally made 4 different kinds and I don't have enough containers for all of it. Buut I also don't feel like going back to the store to buy more containers.


----------



## BornToLooze

BenjaminW said:


> I got a new Strat yesterday and accidentally broke the whammy bar not too long after I unboxed it. I'm convinced I overtightened it without realizing I did, so when the bar broke, there was a piece that was still stuck in the hole.
> 
> Tried using some Easy Out with my dad to no avail, so we decided to buy a new bridge entirely. I thought of just replacing the trem block which was the only part that was affected, but I'm worried that I'm gonna order the wrong block.
> 
> I guess I also could've learned to get used to playing a Strat without a whammy bar, but I like having the whammy bar accessible and I always feel like I'm missing something if I play a guitar with either a Fender-style tremolo or Floyd Rose without the whammy bar.


----------



## BenjaminW

BornToLooze said:


>



Well at least I learned what vibrato is!
/s


----------



## jaxadam

BornToLooze said:


>




That was amazing.


----------



## BornToLooze

jaxadam said:


> That was amazing.



Oh the wonderful world of pre-Youtube guitar instruction videos.


----------



## p0ke

I moved my mesh ap:s around and put the 4G modem on the attic, increasing download from ~40 to 65mbps and upload from less than 10 to around 50mbps. 

But! I did things in the wrong order, so I ended up having to configure everything from scratch. I should have changed the main ap to the one upstairs before doing anything else, but instead I moved everything first and then changed the setting, which resulted in two separate mesh networks with the same name 

So thanks to that, I decided to improve security while I was at it, and thus had to pair all my smart lights and other IOT devices again... The biggest pain was pairing my printer - it's done through the Canon app, and it dismisses all dialogs when whatever happens... But I did somehow manage to get it done in the end.

Silver lining is that now pretty much everything works better than before and the modem etc are completely out of sight.


----------



## Edika

CanserDYI said:


> Wondering if that is our across the pond upbringing here and wider more spacious roads/parking that we have. IIRC Jeremy Clarkson took a ford truck (one that almost every american family has and uses all the time) through his homestead and found it barely fit anywhere and was extremely cumbersome. Here, it was a rather small truck.



Truth be told most country roads in Ireland and the UK are really narrow. Most of the times two cars fit barely. The roads, depending on what kind of foreplanning the cities have done, are usually not super wide. Not that you can't fit bigger cars but it's not lane's upon lanes of road. Cities and city centers are quite cramped in terms of space roads and parking spaces (trying to fit as many cars in parking lots as possible).

In most countries here cars are taxed by engine size. Not so much in the UK as it's emissions they tax and age of car, but in my home country it would be level by engine size. There would be different categories that would have brackets for cc of engine. Plus fuel was (not sure if it still is) more expensive than the US. So out of necessity most people would have smaller cars ot with smaller engines that would be more fuel efficient.

Again I'm not again big vehicles. I would not mind a bigger car than what I have at the moment, in terms of size not necessarily hp or engine size, but I do get stressed about parking it in the city, the super market or even on the street I currently live. It's just not practical.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I order a package, but I have no concierge in my building. I'm also not allowed to put my phone number in the buzzer since I have a # from another province. So I order something> they try to deliver> give up > I have to reroute to pick it up somewhere since they won't call/message me directly without it being in the buzzer......... .... rinse/repeat. The torment continues.

I could just change my phone number, but I like my # so I don't want to. lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I order a package, but I have no concierge in my building. I'm also not allowed to put my phone number in the buzzer since I have a # from another province. So I order something> they try to deliver> give up > I have to reroute to pick it up somewhere since they won't call/message me directly without it being in the buzzer......... .... rinse/repeat. The torment continues.
> 
> I could just change my phone number, but I like my # so I don't want to. lol



Because of long distance charges or something?


----------



## thebeesknees22

yeah I assume that's why. But you'd think in 2021 everything would just have national plans that would be long distance. (it could just be wanting to force assimilation too. lol)


----------



## Steinmetzify

KnightBrolaire said:


> I want a pointy V but none of the ones I try are as comfy/fun to play as the guitars I already own, especially my star/x shapes. I may have to give up on the current V obsession.



Same. Buddy has an ESP King V or whatever the DV8 became after Mave left and I always thought it was the coolest looking V. 

Met up with him last weekend and got to play it thru a bunch of stuff for an hour or so. Thing sounded/played great but not better than my Vipers or his Eclipses, and it was a pretty fuckin huge heavy guitar. 

Nope, obsession over, $2k or whatever saved.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> yeah I assume that's why. But you'd think in 2021 everything would just have national plans that would be long distance. (it could just be wanting to force assimilation too. lol)


Canada has absolutely dogshit cell plans. I think they've started getting a bit cheaper in recent years but I remember 4 or 5 years ago you couldn't get a plan with 1 GB of data for less than $80/month. The monopoly our major carriers had was insane.

At least they do all include Canada-wide calling and texting.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> I remember 4 or 5 years ago you couldn't get a plan with 1 GB of data for less than $80/month.



Seriously?  I'm paying 24€/month for unlimited calls, texts and 150M internet... And the price has been the same since 2008, the speed just increased when 4G was introduced.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The EU's mobile plans have been putting ours to shame for as long as I've been hearing about them.


----------



## Kaura

"Do you have free wi-fi??" Is something I've never had to ask since the mobile connection is more than adequate even in the middle of a forest and the best part is that it's unlimited.


----------



## nightflameauto

Kaura said:


> "Do you have free wi-fi??" Is something I've never had to ask since the mobile connection is more than adequate even in the middle of a forest and the best part is that it's unlimited.


Thanks to massive corporations getting to change the meaning of words when it benefits their bottom line in the US, we have multiple unlimited plans available to us, at multiple price points. And whoa be to he who dares cross the limit on your unlimited plan. Holy crap do they charge a bucket load for overages. Overages on an unlimited plan? Yup. It happens.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> Same. Buddy has an ESP King V or whatever the DV8 became after Mave left and I always thought it was the coolest looking V.
> 
> Met up with him last weekend and got to play it thru a bunch of stuff for an hour or so. Thing sounded/played great but not better than my Vipers or his Eclipses, and it was a pretty fuckin huge heavy guitar.
> 
> Nope, obsession over, $2k or whatever saved.


yeah I'll just hunt down an anchang star now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have to buy new Mastodon and PTH shirts because I've been bulking and can't fit into my old ones


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> "Do you have free wi-fi??" Is something I've never had to ask since the mobile connection is more than adequate even in the middle of a forest and the best part is that it's unlimited.



Yup... Also basically all mobile data plans here include a certain amount of "EU roaming data", so even when you travel within the EU you can still use the internet for free... I have 15gb of that, so unless I go on a super long vacation I don't have to worry about it running out.


----------



## p0ke

Today's FWP: The postal system has changed such that all packages from outside the EU have to go through customs, you have to declare them and pay an extra shipping fee. I don't mind the fee, but the customs declaration is a bitch to do. I mean, it'd be fine on a computer, but since I mostly handle all such things on my phone, it's basically impossible. I have to check details in the eBay app, sign in using my bank app, and then input the details into a browser. Apparently the 4gb RAM on my phone isn't enough to have those three things open simultaneously, because every time I have to do something outside the browser and return to it, it's been killed by the system and I have to start over


----------



## Seabeast2000

I have pedals still new in boxes. I have a big temple board that is just loose pedals sliding around. I have the Temple mounting brackets and two ISO bricks. Last night I removed the Boss MD and DD 200's to update the firmware because why am I living with 5 presets? This is my phase gate, those Boss pedals will not be slopped back onto that Temple board. Its going to be proper by tonight with several other new-to-me pedals I haven't used or need to re-use. Dammit. I'll get it all done then do something like buy an FM9 in 6 months.


----------



## MFB

Woke up Friday morning to a dead battery, great way to start the long weekend. 

Got it jumped on Saturday, but opted to keep my car for Sunday/Monday to be safe so I could grab the battery myself and then drop it off yesterday to be fixed today; tried it the next day, back to absolute dead, so I make the call and got it jumped AGAIN - this time for $75 since the first time they tried it just to see before they towed it.

Car was down there today, they managed to swap the battery and it's running fine, but they let me know that one of the engine mounts is broken so the engine is rattling. So they give me the quote, and I just say fuck it, go ahead and fix it if you've already got the thing. 

So now I'm waiting another day for my car, and I'm still out of toilet paper as of yesterday morning BEFORE I dropped it off


----------



## dr_game0ver

Today i made 2 discovery on my new car. I don't have a rear glass wiper and the CD player don't have a pause button...


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> Woke up Friday morning to a dead battery, great way to start the long weekend.
> 
> Got it jumped on Saturday, but opted to keep my car for Sunday/Monday to be safe so I could grab the battery myself and then drop it off yesterday to be fixed today; tried it the next day, back to absolute dead, so I make the call and got it jumped AGAIN - this time for $75 since the first time they tried it just to see before they towed it.
> 
> Car was down there today, they managed to swap the battery and it's running fine, but they let me know that one of the engine mounts is broken so the engine is rattling. So they give me the quote, and I just say fuck it, go ahead and fix it if you've already got the thing.
> 
> So now I'm waiting another day for my car, and I'm still out of toilet paper as of yesterday morning BEFORE I dropped it off



Car batteries die surprisingly quickly. Mine did the same last summer, out of the blue. Me and my wife are quite experienced in push starting cars (her old Fiat didn't have the switching 12V line for the stereo, so it was connected such that it's always on... So that drained the battery sometimes when we forgot to turn it off) so we just did that and off she went, worked nicely all day, multiple stops and starts etc, no problem. But next morning it was flat again, so we pushed it once more and then I went and bought a new battery.

That's one the benefits of a manual gearbox though... Can't push start an automatic because you don't have a clutch. And also you need another person to either push the car or to release the clutch once it's up to speed. Best bet would be to just buy one of those battery powered starter helper things either way, tbh.


----------



## MFB

I hadn't had any major issues come up with it saying it might be dying, so that's why I wasn't thinking about it. Typically there's a light or some hiccups, a little waning here and there, but this was just next day DEAD. 

New England is also no guarantee for battery life given our temp flux, and with having my car for now 4 years and not knowing when the previous owner replaced it? It was the perfect storm.


----------



## nightflameauto

My damn Impala kills batteries in about two years, or a little less. Granted, we've had crazy stupid weather the past few years, but that still seems quick. The mechanic I use tests the battery every time it goes in and he starts warning me it needs replaced about about the 18 month mark. I usually have him swap in a new one right before we get our first cold weather. I replaced it once and never. A. Gain. Fuck that noise. You have to essentially tear apart the engine compartment, then remove a support beam from the side of the hood, undo a nut on the top and pray to fucking god you don't accidentally smack the long bolt that holds it or you're on the ground for six hours trying to find the tiny little hole to push it back up. If I had all the time in the world, whatever, but life's busy.

I always keep a plug in battery charger and a set of jumper cables in the trunk because you just never know when it's gonna decide to nope out on you.


----------



## MFB

Big oof my dude, that sucks. Since this is the first time seeing it on my "new" car, I hadn't realized it was half underneath where the wiper components are, so you have to take those off which is way more trouble than I'm willing to go through; so instead, every 3-4 years or so, I'll just bring it to the shop for the quick change and be done with it for the cost.

I'm also planning on grabbing one of the battery jumpers just for myself since they're like $100 which is nothing


----------



## Seabeast2000

The immutable rule for me has been 3 desert AZ summers is all I'll get out of a battery. I might get 3.75 years out of a car battery if its timed right, but never more than 3 summers here.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Sent a message today saying "Happy Friday!" to my team's group chat

.....it's Thursday............ (－‸ლ)

My reputation for always being on top of things is ruined.


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> I hadn't had any major issues come up with it saying it might be dying, so that's why I wasn't thinking about it. Typically there's a light or some hiccups, a little waning here and there, but this was just next day DEAD.
> 
> New England is also no guarantee for battery life given our temp flux, and with having my car for now 4 years and not knowing when the previous owner replaced it? It was the perfect storm.



My car had been crying wolf about the battery for several years when it went dead. It didn't do it constantly or anything, and when it finally went dead it was like 6 months after the previous warning. Even after push starting, stopping and starting again it didn't show a warning about it...
The battery seemed original, so it would've been in there almost 10 years by then.
I swapped it myself, took roughly an hour because in the Focus MK3, they've decided to house it in a plastic box that splits into four parts. The most difficult part was assembling that box again, took more than half of the time


----------



## Kaura

thebeesknees22 said:


> Sent a message today saying "Happy Friday!" to my team's group chat
> 
> .....it's Thursday............ (－‸ლ)
> 
> My reputation for always being on top of things is ruined.



Haha. For some reason your avatar makes that post much funnier.


----------



## bostjan

I had a Chevy HHR. The battery was inside of the rear bumper and needed to be replaced 2x/yr. I'm sure there was some sort of short somewhere, but the wiring in the car was a total cluster. You'd have thought that the person designing it was getting paid by the linear foot or something. Why can't they just put the battery under the hood near the fusebox?


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kaura said:


> Haha. For some reason your avatar makes that post much funnier.



that was definitely a wakko move. lol


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> I had a Chevy HHR. The battery was inside of the rear bumper and needed to be replaced 2x/yr. I'm sure there was some sort of short somewhere, but the wiring in the car was a total cluster. You'd have thought that the person designing it was getting paid by the linear foot or something. Why can't they just put the battery under the hood near the fusebox?


My dad rebuilds cars as a hobby. He's had two where he chopped them down so much the only place left for the battery aside from the trunk was under the rear fender. Which was a treat because he kept a manual switch on them he'd disconnect any time they were going to sit for more than a day or so. Real fun rolling around on the ground trying to reach your arm up under there and find the switch before you found the terminals.


----------



## MFB

Car is now thankfully fixed, so I'll be picking it up tonight and can get out of my house. I need toilet paper damn it!

I also am desperate for human contact since I did two weeks of quarantine, then saw people for like, 2 days and was back out of office from this BS; so it's like three weeks worth of nothing when I had been going in every day for some months now.


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> Car is now thankfully fixed, so I'll be picking it up tonight and can get out of my house. I need toilet paper damn it!



Are you living in one of those weird suburbs where it's just miles after miles of detached houses? I live 200ft from the nearest shop that carries toilet paper.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Want some paul gilbert guitar instructional. No longer have a DVD player....


----------



## Bodes

Seabeast2000 said:


> Want some paul gilbert guitar instructional. No longer have a DVD player....



Similar story to me, so I bought myself a computer blue ray player and rip DVDs/Blue Rays I want to a portable hard drive and have the frequently watched on a USB thumb drive. Now all my DVDs are in a big box in the garage.


----------



## MFB

Kaura said:


> Are you living in one of those weird suburbs where it's just miles after miles of detached houses? I live 200ft from the nearest shop that carries toilet paper.



No, but the nearest store that would carry it is about a mile in either direction, and with my current workload just taking that much time to walk there and back would be too much. But now I've got the car again, so problem solved.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bodes said:


> Similar story to me, so I bought myself a computer blue ray player and rip DVDs/Blue Rays I want to a portable hard drive and have the frequently watched on a USB thumb drive. Now all my DVDs are in a big box in the garage.


Oh what the heck, of course I have a DVD drive. Thanks for the reminder. I haven't ripped anything in like 10 years.....but I will do this.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Made a kickass dinner at the cost of literally my whole day, didn't practice a shit ton today but got some good playing in and some excellent guitar time. I've got 3 guitars that are the actual SHIT and I realize whenever I pick one up that they're staying, all 3 are perfect. 

But that's the thing. Now that I've tasted perfection and contentendness with my collection I just wanna keep doing more mod projects until I have all the shapes and tunings I want. 

fuck


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bodes said:


> Similar story to me, so I bought myself a computer blue ray player and rip DVDs/Blue Rays I want to a portable hard drive and have the frequently watched on a USB thumb drive. Now all my DVDs are in a big box in the garage.



BTW, what do you rip with? Hard to avoid fuckware/bloatware these days.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> BTW, what do you rip with? Hard to avoid fuckware/bloatware these days.


I just use windows media player to rip CD's. I've tried a few other ones but it was such a bitch to find a decent one and they all felt bloatware-y.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackMastodon said:


> I just use windows media player to rip CD's. I've tried a few other ones but it was such a bitch to find a decent one and they all felt bloatware-y.


Oh yeah, Media Player works great for audio. Not sure if they do DVD's though, will find out soon enough.


----------



## Bodes

Seabeast2000 said:


> BTW, what do you rip with? Hard to avoid fuckware/bloatware these days.



Spent the cash on Leawo Blue Ray ripper. So many options and actually works on those regional dvd and blue rays. I tried some of those free and $20 products, they all sucked and left watermarks or just didn't work with the DVD security. 
https://www.leawo.org/blu-ray--ripper/index_en.html


----------



## mmr007

I want to buy things at guitar stores like I imagine they do in third world countries without the hassle of first world marketing. Don't fucking email for every other day for six weeks reminding me to survey and rate my purchase and the in store experience. Christ you fucking stores are more insecure and in need of positive affirmation than a 12 year old girl with a facebook account and body image issues. Sam Ash marketing.....Are you seriously that concerned about how my purchase of a generic $112 case went yesterday? It opens and closes on my epiphone les paul as intended. What do you intend to do with the info I provide? Guitar Center and Sweetwater don't keep emailing saying I've forgotten to comment on (fill in blank).....my purchase history proves I have not forgotten about you....I'm just not as obsessed with you as you are with me......


----------



## ImNotAhab

*D’yer Mak’er by Led Zeppelin came on the radio and ruined my day. *

*That song is a war crime.*

*Edit: I should point out that I am so free from real issues like starvation or roaming death squads that a shite song can ruin my day. Top Tier of First World Problems.*


----------



## Seabeast2000

ImNotAhab said:


> *D’yer Mak’er by Led Zeppelin came on the radio and ruined my day. *
> 
> *That song is a war crime.*
> 
> *Edit: I should point out that I am so free from real issues like starvation or roaming death squads that a shite song can ruin my day. Top Tier of First World Problems.*


It wasn't their best.


----------



## Bodes

My footy team is in the Grand Final, for the first time in 21 years, and it could be their first Grand Final win in 57 years.
The damn game is being played in another state and I am stuck in lockdown and can't go.
I guess I'll be watching the game, by myself, on the TV.


----------



## MFB

D'yer Mak'er > Fool in the Rain any day

I can't stand Fool in the Rain


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> D'yer Mak'er > Fool in the Rain any day
> 
> I can't stand Fool in the Rain


Booooo


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The ghost pepper sauce i have is juuust hot enough to be unpleasant but not hot enough to make me regret my life choices


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> The ghost pepper sauce i have is juuust hot enough to be unpleasant but not hot enough to make me regret my life choices



How you gonna make a post like that without giving is the sauce? Us other heatheads need to know!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> How you gonna make a post like that without giving is the sauce? Us other heatheads need to know!


oh it's some homemade shit, not storebought. Blend of ghost pepper, habanero and chipotle. 

I tried Melissa's Ghost pepper sauce recently and it was basically really bumped up buffalo sauce. Tasted good but the burn was short lived


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I can't decide between getting an older xiphos in red green chameleon, or a guild x88.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> I can't decide between getting an older xiphos in red green chameleon, or a guild x88.


Xiphosssss, I'd say the guild looks similar to your star, so go for the weirder of what you dont have!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Xiphosssss, I'd say the guild looks similar to your star, so go for the weirder of what you dont have!


well in terms of weirdness, the guild is far more uncommon, so it wins that


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> well in terms of weirdness, the guild is far more uncommon, so it wins that



go for the guild, they look sick and the purple sparkle ones are some of the most ridiculous guitars I've ever seen


----------



## MFB

I made a bet with a co-worker a couple months back, either June or maybe mid-July, for whoever could run 40 miles first/the most miles by the end of the month would be the winner; we agreed and said September would be the month we race, since we were already too close to another month to spring this on either of ourselves. 

Now we're mid-September, and I've run for the past 4 days in a row (currently at 15 miles), and I since I don't trust myself to not miss a day by accident (already slept one day before this current streak started) that means I have to do 4 miles a day, every day until the end of the month just to make sure I win. Will that put me well above the needed 4 miles? Yes, but knowing that for an hour and fifteen minutes of every night for the rest of the month is being lost for this god damn best is annoying.

We didn't even decide on a prize either, but I think a 15-mile cushion should be enough to solidify a prize; plus, I was severely depressed a week ago, and was at 0 miles when he was bragging about being maybe 11 or so in? So I came back from a 19-mile deficit as of ...Friday or maybe Thursday, to 15 miles as of yesterday, so I can catch him quick enough but it's beating him that's a different story.


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> I made a bet with a co-worker a couple months back, either June or maybe mid-July, for whoever could run 40 miles first/the most miles by the end of the month would be the winner; we agreed and said September would be the month we race, since we were already too close to another month to spring this on either of ourselves.
> 
> Now we're mid-September, and I've run for the past 4 days in a row (currently at 15 miles), and I since I don't trust myself to not miss a day by accident (already slept one day before this current streak started) that means I have to do 4 miles a day, every day until the end of the month just to make sure I win. Will that put me well above the needed 4 miles? Yes, but knowing that for an hour and fifteen minutes of every night for the rest of the month is being lost for this god damn best is annoying.
> 
> We didn't even decide on a prize either, but I think a 15-mile cushion should be enough to solidify a prize; plus, I was severely depressed a week ago, and was at 0 miles when he was bragging about being maybe 11 or so in? So I came back from a 19-mile deficit as of ...Friday or maybe Thursday, to 15 miles as of yesterday, so I can catch him quick enough but it's beating him that's a different story.



Just go run a marathon. Problem solved.


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> Just go run a marathon. Problem solved.


----------



## MFB

Complained about having to run every day to win a bet, proceeded to run my best 4 miles pace I have all year after doing so (8:15 for those who are curious)

Fucking aye


----------



## Seabeast2000

Steam is down atm.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Steam is down atm.



time to go play guitar lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bet with a BROE about who can buy more cool ESPs before the end of the month. I’m ahead by 4 but he might catch up…


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was going to sell my 8 string explorer but I made the mistake of taking it out of the rack and jamming on it. I want to keep it, but at the same time I could ditch it for a guild x88 and cash.


----------



## Bodes

Because of stamp duties & taxes (just went over the threshold for exceptions, due to the area we want to buy in), my house deposit is not enough to be able to get a loan, even though our income is more than enough to comfortably afford the loan.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Complained about having to run every day to win a bet, proceeded to run my best 4 miles pace I have all year after doing so (8:15 for those who are curious)
> 
> Fucking aye



This fucking coworker is going to kill me. Motherfucker just goes out and casually runs eight miles today; so now my once five mile lead is now a mere two, since I ran five miles today (a distance PR for the past ...two years?). 

He also decided to move the goal post on when it's over. Previously we were doing this for one month, and it only continued if we tie, but now? Now even if he's down at the end of the month, it's just whoever quits first which is an impossible deadline to set, so we have to discuss that tomorrow. We need something tangible not this ever moving target.


----------



## vilk

MFB said:


> This fucking coworker is going to kill me. Motherfucker just goes out and casually runs eight miles today; so now my once five mile lead is now a mere two, since I ran five miles today (a distance PR for the past ...two years?).
> 
> He also decided to move the goal post on when it's over. Previously we were doing this for one month, and it only continued if we tie, but now? Now even if he's down at the end of the month, it's just whoever quits first which is an impossible deadline to set, so we have to discuss that tomorrow. We need something tangible not this ever moving target.



this reminds me so much of the episode of Seinfeld when Jerry bets Kramer that he won't build "levels" into his apartment

edit: ok actually it's not really the same, but still... the bet is the bet. You can make a new bet, but you can't just change the original bet. That defeats the whole purpose of making a bet.


----------



## jaxadam

I don’t know if the “L” on my athletic socks stands for left or large until it’s too late.


----------



## vilk

jaxadam said:


> I don’t know if the “L” on my athletic socks stands for left or large until it’s too late.


Are they toe socks or something?


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> I don’t know if the “L” on my athletic socks stands for left or large until it’s too late.



Is this also a day drinking problem?


----------



## Kaura

Got some spare money, like four-figures spare money. But right now there's nothing interesting on the guitar market.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kaura said:


> Got some spare money, like four-figures spare money. But right now there's nothing interesting on the guitar market.



time for a custom?


----------



## Kaura

thebeesknees22 said:


> time for a custom?



Nah, I only play Fenders/Squiers.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Nah, I only play Fenders/Squiers.


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=224620931858


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> Nah, I only play Fenders/Squiers.



Mod Shop? Or whatever it's called


----------



## Kaura

BornToLooze said:


> Mod Shop? Or whatever it's called



Only available in US and those fuckers don't even offer matching headstocks.

Also, as we're speaking I just lost 900€ so nevermind. Fuck gambling.


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> Only available in US and those fuckers don't even offer matching headstocks.
> 
> Also, as we're speaking I just lost 900€ so nevermind. Fuck gambling.



As much as I love matching headstocks....IMHO they don't work on Fenders.


----------



## p0ke

Since my daughter learned to ride a bicycle, it's all she wants to do. I've already had to explain 5-6 times during the ~3 hours we've been awake today that no, we aren't going outside right now because it's raining ...



NotDonVito said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=224620931858



I used to have a Hello Kitty Squier, not like that one though. Our keyboard player gave it to me to cover his part of our rehearsal space rent a few years ago.
It was basically a black strat with only a bridge humbucker and a Hello Kitty shaped pickguard. It was a surprisingly good guitar tbh, but it wasn't my kind of thing at all so I sold it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Put together my signal chain (2 in front, 8 in loop)and got it all powered and latched to the Temple Board. Son of a bitch the noise, must be this cheap tuner....staring....more staring....my FX send is sitting on top of the power strip. Let's shove that aside. Fixed. I'm considering better cables, assuming better shielding....but not sure if that's more likely to help or not.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I kiiiind of want a diezel k100 loaded 2x12 but I know that it won't get used enough to warrant the price. I might just grab another harley benton 2x12 and slap k100s in it.


----------



## Kaura

Tried recording for the first time in ages. Everything's fine until I decided to add some lead guitar. Sounded like hot garbage.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kaura said:


> Only available in US and those fuckers don't even offer matching headstocks.
> 
> Also, as we're speaking I just lost 900€ so nevermind. Fuck gambling.



Thats funny, I just won 4 figures gambling lolol

Also same problem, nothing I’m really super interested in. There was a badass Suhr a while back but it’s long gone and I haven’t seen anything I NEED.


----------



## bostjan

I can't even imagine a situation in which I'd be gambling with that sort of money.

Most I've ever gambled in one go was something like $5 on a scratch-off lottery ticket.

Anyway, I just ordered out for lunch. Delicious veggie burger with spicy fries. They gave me extra fries compared to what they usually do, but now I'm too full to finish them and I know the fries aren't that good reheated (and who eats cold fries?).


----------



## thebeesknees22

reheat them in the oven. Put it on like 375 for 10-15 min. They'll be crispy goodness again vs a microwave that makes them all mushy and gross


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> reheat them in the oven. Put it on like 375 for 10-15 min. They'll be crispy goodness again vs a microwave that makes them all mushy and gross



While I do agree with you on oven reheat, for anyone who needs to hear it - if you're re-heating fries in a microwave out of necessity: damp paper tower, long enough to wrap on both bottom and top of the fries. Then cook for maybe 30-40 seconds, and then go to town. I used to do a similar trick on steak & cheese subs, where put some fresh cheese in it, then wrap it in a damp paper towel + heat for 1-1:30 mins and finish re-heating in the toaster oven for 5 mins or so.

The paper towel moisture gives enough give back to the break that when you put it in the toaster oven to cook throughout and not making it chewy, that the bread doesn't complete crisp up and gets back to normal texture.


----------



## bostjan

thebeesknees22 said:


> reheat them in the oven. Put it on like 375 for 10-15 min. They'll be crispy goodness again vs a microwave that makes them all mushy and gross


My wife tells me my oven has a few hot spots. Maybe that's why my reheated fries always come out with rockhard corners on them. And, with spicy fries, in particular, they seem to lose their spiciness somehow in the process. If you eat one cold out of the fridge before reheating, you can still taste it, but its cold and clammy texture takes the enjoyment out of it. Reheat them and the flavour is gone. Maybe if I microwave them and bake them in the oven in a sort of two-step process? Or, they're just half a $3 order of fries, so why bother?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

testing my new zoom q2n4k. My dumbass didn't turn up the input volume so my first test clips didn't have sound. The next clip did too good of a job of picking up the sound, since I could hear my nose whistling between riffs


----------



## thebeesknees22

My stocks.... so sad.... I waited 3 days too long to pull stuff out lol. damnit.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Cannabis is legal here and I work at a pot farm now so this feels very first-world-problem-y.

I'm trying to take a tolerance break from cannabis but my usage is, well, _chronic, _so it's easy to forget that I'm not just getting stoned and I also use it because it helps my appetite, joint pain and insomnia.

So here I am, staring at a bowl of soup I've taken three bites of, thinking about whether I'll be able to get to sleep tonight. At least I've got NSAIDs for the pain and swelling. 

Eventually I'd like to have a healthier usage routine that doesn't ramp my tolerance up to insane heights every 6 months and see me chain smoking joints, but I'm still sober from alcohol and tobacco and this is the vastly preferable alternative.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Finding Kewpie mayo in the midwest is a fucking nightmare. My favorite asian markets don't even have that shit right now*boooooooooo hisssss***
Yeah I can make my own mayo from scratch, and Hellmans is a pretty decent stand in, but dammit I want kewpie without getting hosed on amazon.

also mayo >>>>> butter for grilled cheese/paninis and i will fight anyone that says otherwise


----------



## Wucan

Some guy here is selling a JP6. He has it bumped on Reverb for 2400 CAD, and he also has a Facebook listing. He's open to offers. I offer him 1800 to start, he reads it, no response. Then he drops the price on Reverb down to 2200, meaning he'd keep only 2000 if he sells there. Still, he appears to not care to even counter my offer that's already 90% of the way there anyways. At this point, I'd rather wait for someone who's actually interested in making a sale. 

I don't get some people - why go through the trouble of maintaining multiple listings and entertaining offers if you aren't going to say shit lmao


----------



## Kaura

Went to try out some guitars in a shop for the first time since covid started, low key prepared to walk out with one. The problem is that the first one I tried was pretty cool but didn't really give me that wow-moment when I picked it up. Also, it was a bit pricey for my current budget + jumbo frets, yuck. 

The second was way cheaper and I was surprised by how solid the fretwork was but the lack of coil-splitting (HH-config) turned me off.


----------



## LordCashew

Kaura said:


> The second was way cheaper and I was surprised by how solid the fretwork was but the lack of coil-splitting (HH-config) turned me off.



Changing a pot to push-pull for coil split isn’t particularly hard or expensive, and is also reversible…


----------



## Adieu

LordIronSpatula said:


> Changing a pot to push-pull for coil split isn’t particularly hard or expensive, and is also reversible…



Those tiny terminals are intimidating to people who can SORT OF solder


----------



## Adieu

nightflameauto said:


> Thanks to massive corporations getting to change the meaning of words when it benefits their bottom line in the US, we have multiple unlimited plans available to us, at multiple price points. And whoa be to he who dares cross the limit on your unlimited plan. Holy crap do they charge a bucket load for overages. Overages on an unlimited plan? Yup. It happens.



Don't pay plans. Use pay as you go, something like Walmart's Tmob MVNO.

Same crap, less money, can't end up owing them anything, and even has decent "bonuses" like hotspot that often get prohibited in big name plans unless you pay extra


----------



## CanserDYI

Adieu said:


> Those tiny terminals are intimidating to people who can SORT OF solder


I can solder quite well and i hate those things....


----------



## BornToLooze

So just like everybody else, I'm subbed to a couple streaming services.

We were going to celebrate the start of October and watch The Great Pumpkin with the kids...need another subscription..maybe Nightmare Before Christmas....nope, need Disney+....do the dad thing and traumatize them with a good horror movie....nope, got to rent that motherfucker.


Why are we paying for any of this shit???


----------



## NotDonVito

got a job and shit, but it has happens to be at a place of medicine so they've got me running around doing blood work to check for vaccines and scheduling appointments with notaries and background checks. gotta go across state to get my birth certificate for a job where i'm going to be scrubbing ovens ffs. the only bearable thing about working in a kitchen is that no one gives a shit and half the cooks are smoking pot on break. stay in school kids, don't end up like be me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> So just like everybody else, I'm subbed to a couple streaming services.
> 
> We were going to celebrate the start of October and watch The Great Pumpkin with the kids...need another subscription..maybe Nightmare Before Christmas....nope, need Disney+....do the dad thing and traumatize them with a good horror movie....nope, got to rent that motherfucker.
> 
> 
> Why are we paying for any of this shit???


The cable model lives on in the digital age. There have been articles for years about how pretty soon we'll be bundling streaming services together just like they bundle cable packages. 

It's fucking lame, especially when some services like Hulu still have commercials. I pay for a streaming service so I never have to hear another commercial jingle again, fuck off with that shit. 

Ranting aside, have you looked into IPTV? I had a subscription for an android box last year for about $15 CAD a month and it was solid, my internet just wasn't great and couldn't keep up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> The cable model lives on in the digital age. There have been articles for years about how pretty soon we'll be bundling streaming services together just like they bundle cable packages.
> 
> It's fucking lame, especially when some services like Hulu still have commercials. I pay for a streaming service so I never have to hear another commercial jingle again, fuck off with that shit.
> 
> Ranting aside, have you looked into IPTV? I had a subscription for an android box last year for about $15 CAD a month and it was solid, my internet just wasn't great and couldn't keep up.


oh it's already happening.. Hulu is bundled with espn and disney plus, showtime is bundled with paramount plus, Bbc one is bundled with amc. Hulu putting ads on shit while still charging money has alway irritated the shit out of me, because I remember when they were purely doing that to augment free streaming.


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> got a job and shit, but it has happens to be at a place of medicine so they've got me running around doing blood work to check for vaccines and scheduling appointments with notaries and background checks. gotta go across state to get my birth certificate for a job where i'm going to be scrubbing ovens ffs. the only bearable thing about working in a kitchen is that no one gives a shit and half the cooks are smoking pot on break. stay in school kids, don't end up like be me.



Wait, what? You're working in a hospital or a restaurant? Sounds like you got some passive pot smoking.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Wait, what? You're working in a hospital or a restaurant? Sounds like you got some passive pot smoking.


hospital kitchen, i had to pee in a cup to check for active EMG pot smoking


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> hospital kitchen, i had to pee in a cup to check for active EMG pot smoking



I just don't understand the part where you have to run around with packs of blood. Unless you're making blood pancakes.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> I just don't understand the part where you have to run around with packs of blood. Unless you're making blood pancakes.


ooooohhh nah they had to draw blood from me to check if i have vaccines for ancient shit like polio even though i'm not really going to be around any sick people. i've never had a blood cake but i saw andrew zimmern eat one in finland.


----------



## MFB

I took up golf this year, and now my brain is also thinking maybe I can afford to get back into paintball, even though it would mean an all new rig which I bought roughly 4 years ago and sold because I couldnt afford to play at the time (foolishly thought I could save for a house by this year, LOL)


----------



## Adieu

I'm struggling to figure out if half the people at work are actually this stupid and incompetent or just flat out embezzling pay for jobs not done

I recently got to be a "2nd step revision" role on a document. That came to me with the title "Agreemnet" front and center of page one.

...SERIOUSLY???? Not one but two people said "yeah this is ok"


----------



## Kaura

NotDonVito said:


> ooooohhh nah they had to draw blood from me to check if i have vaccines for ancient shit like polio even though i'm not really going to be around any sick people. i've never had a blood cake but i saw andrew zimmern eat one in finland.



Oh, that makes sense. I have kinda similar situation with my work. For some reason this airline we deal with wants to do the background check again which we already did 2 years ago and this time they want a report of basicly our lives from 10 years to this day unlike last time when 5 years was sufficient. It was such a drag last time and took me a month of emails back and forth until they were happy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why the fuck can't I give myself a flu shot? I'm literally qualified, but nooo, the hospital makes me go offsite and have some pharmacist/pharm tech who gives like 30 shots a year do it. I mean it's not a hard skill to teach, but my god some of these guys need better training. No z track, no applying pressure to the site to minimize bleeding, some of them are going too low, some are going wayyy too deep.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the fuck can't I give myself a flu shot? I'm literally qualified, but nooo, the hospital makes me go offsite and have some pharmacist/pharm tech who gives like 30 shots a year do it. I mean it's not a hard skill to teach, but my god some of these guys need better training. No z track, no applying pressure to the site to minimize bleeding, some of them are going too low, some are going wayyy too deep.



It's probably a semantics thing to make sure that someone else actually administered the shot so you can't just lie saying "I'm vaccinated" in this day and age. Now, could two people conspire to BS that? Absolutely, but they didn't think that far ahead so...


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the fuck can't I give myself a flu shot? I'm literally qualified, but nooo, the hospital makes me go offsite and have some pharmacist/pharm tech who gives like 30 shots a year do it. I mean it's not a hard skill to teach, but my god some of these guys need better training. No z track, no applying pressure to the site to minimize bleeding, some of them are going too low, some are going wayyy too deep.


I've had so many needles stuck in me lately by various qualities of doctors and nurses. I can't imagine how bad pharmacists could be, and I've had a nurse that can't put a band aid on the right spot when I'm actively bleeding.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> I've had so many needles stuck in me lately by various qualities of doctors and nurses. I can't imagine how bad pharmacists could be, and I've had a nurse that can't put a band aid on the right spot when I'm actively bleeding.


Yeah bandaid is the wrong way to do it ime, just slap some gauze on that shit and hold pressure for a moment. Bandaid is more just to prevent stuff getting into the injection site after your shot.


Pharmacists/pharm techs are worse, by a large margin ime. Most medical skills are basically "use it or lose it", so the less they do something, the worse they do typically. I've met my fair share of less competent nurses and doctors too, but again, it's mostly about not doing the skill regularly/needing a refresher course on skills. Most hospitals here in the USA tend to have nurse/doctor educators whose job is just to help retrain them/keep them current on literature and technique. Somehow I doubt Walgreens or Sam's Club is doing that for the pharmacist working there.
I have nothing against pharmacists or techs, I just really think that they need better training when it comes to giving shots. It's better for the patients too.




MFB said:


> It's probably a semantics thing to make sure that someone else actually administered the shot so you can't just lie saying "I'm vaccinated" in this day and age. Now, could two people conspire to BS that? Absolutely, but they didn't think that far ahead so...



I think you're making this more difficult than it needs to be lol. * claims religious exemption* boom no more shots but also no more job with direct patient care

Oh absolutely, people pull shit like that. There was a girl in nursing school with me who got kicked out for having her friend help her forge her shot records and such.


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah bandaid is the wrong way to do it ime, just slap some gauze on that shit and hold pressure for a moment. Bandaid is more just to prevent stuff getting into the injection site after your shot.
> 
> 
> Pharmacists/pharm techs are worse, by a large margin ime. Most medical skills are basically "use it or lose it", so the less they do something, the worse they do typically. I've met my fair share of less competent nurses and doctors too, but again, it's mostly about not doing the skill regularly/needing a refresher course on skills. Most hospitals here in the USA tend to have nurse/doctor educators whose job is just to help retrain them/keep them current on literature and technique. Somehow I doubt Walgreens or Sam's Club is doing that for the pharmacist working there.
> I have nothing against pharmacists or techs, I just really think that they need better training when it comes to giving shots. It's better for the patients too.


Yeah, I agree but am currently on anticoagulants so bleeding is harder to stop.

It's funny, when I was in ICU none of the nurses could do any phlebotomy because it tended to be very important and the doctors were better it at. But when I was on a spinal ward the doctors were totally unable to get blood from me and had to get the nurses to do it. This stuff seems to be all practice and I've had anaesthetists put in thick lines with me barely noticing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> *Yeah, I agree but am currently on anticoagulants so bleeding is harder to stop.*
> 
> It's funny, when I was in ICU none of the nurses could do any phlebotomy because it tended to be very important and the doctors were better it at. But when I was on a spinal ward the doctors were totally unable to get blood from me and had to get the nurses to do it. This stuff seems to be all practice and I've had anaesthetists put in thick lines with me barely noticing.


Yeah the anticoagulants are kind of a big deal. That makes it all the more important to prevent unnecessary bleeding.

A lot of nurses aren't even trained well with IV insertion in school, and even fewer do it in hospital anymore. A lot of places here in the USA have dedicated IV teams that insert them. A lot of them tend to also have dedicated lab teams that do blood draws, so nurses don't even get to practice that.
Anesthetists literally do intubation/IV insertion for a living so they better be good at it. 
No idea if any of this applies at all to the UK/Ireland though.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Welp, the IATSE (film and tv union of various people) voted to approve a strike. 

I suppose I should go buy some popcorn and sit back and wait to see if this is going to hit my side of things or not if this goes down. ..maybe I should go stock up on ramen just in case..lol


----------



## StevenC

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah the anticoagulants are kind of a big deal. That makes it all the more important to prevent unnecessary bleeding.
> 
> A lot of nurses aren't even trained well with IV insertion in school, and even fewer do it in hospital anymore. A lot of places here in the USA have dedicated IV teams that insert them. A lot of them tend to also have dedicated lab teams that do blood draws, so nurses don't even get to practice that.
> Anesthetists literally do intubation/IV insertion for a living so they better be good at it.
> No idea if any of this applies at all to the UK/Ireland though.


In my experience IVs are all done by whichever nurse or doctor happens to be seeing you at the time, so I've had some IVs done by the doctor in the emergency room and some done by ward nurses. I had 3 doctors see me over two days that couldn't find a vein and the nurse just does it trivially. 

Any of the student nurses I know have done some IV insertion on their first year placements.

In ICU all the doctors tended to be anaesthetists too, so they handled everything needle related. But I had an arterial line so I probably could have done my own bloods. My regular 2 to 3 weekly tests are done by the haematology nurses very consistently without issue, though.


----------



## SexHaver420

I have a job that pays pretty good and my bosses are cool but it's hard and stresses me out too much for me to have energy to do other stuff


----------



## Edika

I've found and bought 4X12 cab with V30's for a steal that should be arriving tomorrow. Problem is I barely have space in my office for a 4x12 caband might have to let something go or move it to another room. Something the misses won't appreciate much lol!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Edika said:


> I've found and bought 4X12 cab with V30's for a steal that should be arriving tomorrow. Problem is I barely have space in my office for a 4x12 caband might have to let something go or move it to another room. Something the misses won't appreciate much lol!


Buy a second 4x12 and use them in place of legs for your office desk.


----------



## Edika

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Buy a second 4x12 and use them in place of legs for your office desk.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The last year and a half of working from home has spoiled me. Returning to the office 3 days a week now, which I don't have a problem with. It's the 120 grit, 10 micro thick, industrial toilet paper that they have in every bathroom that I do have a problem with. If I have to poop more than once at the office then I'm spending the rest of the day walking around like John Wayne.


----------



## thebeesknees22

@BlackMastodon - they do that so you don't poop on company time lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> The last year and a half of working from home has spoiled me. Returning to the office 3 days a week now, which I don't have a problem with. It's the 120 grit, 10 micro thick, industrial toilet paper that they have in every bathroom that I do have a problem with. If I have to poop more than once at the office then I'm spending the rest of the day walking around like John Wayne.


flushable wipes dude. I always keep some in my pocket for shitting at work.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> flushable wipes dude. I always keep some in my pocket for shitting at work.



They keep the tailpipe cool and clear.


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> The last year and a half of working from home has spoiled me. Returning to the office 3 days a week now, which I don't have a problem with. It's the 120 grit, 10 micro thick, industrial toilet paper that they have in every bathroom that I do have a problem with. If I have to poop more than once at the office then I'm spending the rest of the day walking around like John Wayne.


They used to do that here until I and my department made a big show of carrying a broomstick like a sword with rolls of toilet paper on it every time we went to the can. Eventually management decided they could spend a little bit extra on actual toilet paper instead of rolls of high grit sandpaper and we put away our toilet swords.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> They used to do that here until I and my department made a big show of carrying a broomstick like a sword with rolls of toilet paper on it every time we went to the can. Eventually management decided they could spend a little bit extra on actual toilet paper instead of rolls of high grit sandpaper and we put away our toilet swords.


I wish this was an option but since it's a giant corporation and we're one of dozens of buildings on the campus, I doubt they'll make the upgrade for us. Also sometimes I'm the only one around so I'd just be LARPing by myself. 

Probably have to go pick up some wet wipes like Knightbro said.


----------



## Adieu

BlackMastodon said:


> The last year and a half of working from home has spoiled me. Returning to the office 3 days a week now, which I don't have a problem with. It's the 120 grit, 10 micro thick, industrial toilet paper that they have in every bathroom that I do have a problem with. If I have to poop more than once at the office then I'm spending the rest of the day walking around like John Wayne.



That sounds thin but GOOD.

I would literally kill for some cheapo recycled Ukrainian toilet paper here in America. The kind that looks like gubmint restroom paper towels, but has actual grit instead of that waxy slip of American recycled paper towels, and doesn't crumble into lint like American rich people TP.

I just wanna wipe my azz quickly and efficiently, not spread it like cream cheese on a bagel or have little bits of TP crumble all over my pants and floor.


----------



## Seabeast2000

What do they call it..... a Denver Surprise or something when you "break through " weak TP.


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


> What do they call it..... a Denver Surprise or something when you "break through " weak TP.



Unbreakable




Oh how I miss thee


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seabeast2000 said:


> What do they call it..... a Denver Surprise or something when you "break through " weak TP.


The Brown Ballerina is the one I know.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> flushable wipes dude. I always keep some in my pocket for shitting at work.


I hear those will fuck up the plumbing because they don't break down. I. E. They aren't actually flushable.

That said, I got a bidet for home about two years ago and God damn that was life changing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I hear those will fuck up the plumbing because they don't break down. I. E. They aren't actually flushable.
> 
> That said, I got a bidet for home about two years ago and God damn that was life changing.


yeah just chuck em in the trash. some actually are flushable, but they'll specify how easily they break down on the packaging


----------



## bostjan

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I hear those will fuck up the plumbing because they don't break down. I. E. They aren't actually flushable.
> 
> That said, I got a bidet for home about two years ago and God damn that was life changing.



I can attest. It's not worth the $8000 hazmat team having to suck your basement out like it's a septic tank.


----------



## Adieu

California be like "no basement, no problem"


----------



## BlackMastodon

bostjan said:


> I can attest. It's not worth the $8000 hazmat team having to suck your basement out like it's a septic tank.


If I'm just gonna use them at work then no skim off my back. It's a big office building and I'm sure the plumbing is rated for 20+ shitting simultaneously for 8 hours a day.


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> If I'm just gonna use them at work then no skim off my back. It's a big office building and I'm sure the plumbing is rated for 20+ shitting simultaneously for 8 hours a day.


You be surprised how much easier it is to flush down 40 turds than a ball of papermache made of flushable wipes and 40 turds. And once it takes hold, it's like a shit snowball rolling down a shit mountain. If the plumbing breaks and the boss comes around looking for who the jerk was who wadded up the plumbing with flushable wipes (because I'm 100% certain the plumber will mention it, and, oddly, you tend to remember things told to you by people covered in human excrement), just make sure no one knows it was you.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Ups tried to deliver my stealth today and there was no way I was gonna be home. Now I gotta waste Monday morning waiting for it bc I missed it today. Not happy about thst and I don't think I'll be able to go pick it up later today. I'm gonna run home after class and see what I can do with the delivery notice but I'm a lil mad about that. 

And I thought I was finally meeting someone but it's now completely ambiguous what's up with her last relationship and it's quite quite confusing and nerve wracking


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mr. Lahey has entered the chat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I gave the seller who sold me my guild x88 4stars on reverb because he didn't disclose the broken pickup rings/adjustment screws that don't fit, loose allen keys in the case, and he just shoved the case in a box with zero padding anywhere. It was just rattling around in the box ffs. That could have ended in disaster, but luckily the guitar came unscathed. 
What cracks me up is he gave me 4 stars in retaliation to my 4 star feedback.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm tryin' reaaal hard now not to impulse buy on an evh lbx or mt-15 head since I finally have some free spending monies saved up for this month. The only thing keeping me from it is not finding any in stock locally


----------



## Bodes

W


KnightBrolaire said:


> I gave the seller who sold me my guild x88 4stars on reverb because he didn't disclose the broken pickup rings/adjustment screws that don't fit, loose allen keys in the case, and he just shoved the case in a box with zero padding anywhere. It was just rattling around in the box ffs. That could have ended in disaster, but luckily the guitar came unscathed.
> What cracks me up is he gave me 4 stars in retaliation to my 4 star feedback.



This is why seller and buying responses/feedback should be anonymous until both parties have submitted it.


----------



## LordCashew

Seabeast2000 said:


> Mr. Lahey has entered the chat.


I was about to reply, "Nice shit references, Ricky," but this is better...


----------



## lurè

Damn old men at the gym with no hair taking hostage all the hairdryers and using them for their body and ballsack.


----------



## ramses

SexHaver420 said:


> I have a job that pays pretty good and my bosses are cool but it's hard and stresses me out too much for me to have energy to do other stuff



This is such a first world embedded problem that first worlders in this thread don't even notice.


----------



## thebeesknees22

More coffee. *ahem, lot's more coffee can solve that problem lol. Come join me @SexHaver420 in the 4-6 cups a day club.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

People that comment on for sale ads telling you you won't sell bc your prices are unfair and your shit "doesn't appreciate" or tell you things should be almost half the price you're asking piss me off to no end. Dude just posted a rant on my FB for sale saying my guitars aren't worth half of what I'm selling them for and I straight up reported it. If you don't agree just move on and don't buy it. I don't think I'm unreasonable, especially since my prices are based off of sold listings already. The only one that's a little high is the BCR but those things have doubled in value since last year, anyone who wants to ask the old prices is ridiculous.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> More coffee. *ahem, lot's more coffee can solve that problem lol. Come join me @SexHaver420 in the 4-6 cups a day club.


Earlier this week I was making my morning espresso and tramping down the grind. I brought the cup up to eye level to check that it was even, then gave it a final little push while still holding it up. The tamper slipped and threw a shitload of finely ground coffee right in my face. The shit was everywhere and I had to clean it out of my eyelashes, chest hair, probably ears, too. I cleaned it up, made my double espresso and signed on to my meeting. About 30 minutes after finishing my coffee I noticed I was vibrating more than usual and realized I must've breathed in some of the coffee ground that was in my nose.

So anyway, now I just cut out the middle man and snort a line of coffee every morning. Uses less ground per day and its cheaper than coke!


----------



## Furtive Glance

TheBolivianSniper said:


> People that comment on for sale ads telling you you won't sell bc your prices are unfair and your shit "doesn't appreciate" or tell you things should be almost half the price you're asking piss me off to no end. Dude just posted a rant on my FB for sale saying my guitars aren't worth half of what I'm selling them for and I straight up reported it. If you don't agree just move on and don't buy it. I don't think I'm unreasonable, especially since my prices are based off of sold listings already. The only one that's a little high is the BCR but those things have doubled in value since last year, anyone who wants to ask the old prices is ridiculous.



I’m a big fan of when people message me with “I saw one of these get sold for ___ less than yours last week.” Then you should have bought that one, dipshit!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Furtive Glance said:


> I’m a big fan of when people message me with “I saw one of these get sold for ___ less than yours last week.” Then you should have bought that one, dipshit!



Felt that one, honestly if you disagree with a price just laugh and move on. If you wanted it bad enough to argue just find a better deal.


----------



## ImNotAhab

The Skyfall song by Adele is dreadful and hearing it puts me in a bad mood.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

TheBolivianSniper said:


> People that comment on for sale ads telling you you won't sell bc your prices are unfair and your shit "doesn't appreciate" or tell you things should be almost half the price you're asking piss me off to no end. Dude just posted a rant on my FB for sale saying my guitars aren't worth half of what I'm selling them for and I straight up reported it. If you don't agree just move on and don't buy it. I don't think I'm unreasonable, especially since my prices are based off of sold listings already. The only one that's a little high is the BCR but those things have doubled in value since last year, anyone who wants to ask the old prices is ridiculous.


I find the YouTube videos where they lampoon reverb postings for being too expensive to be a bit poor taste for a similar reason. Even if someone is asking 4x what the guitar is worth, publicly mocking them just seems mean.

Disclaimer: that may not be what those videos actually do. I'm going off thumbnails and click bait titles here, because, you know, I don't want to watch the video that the title card implies it is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ImNotAhab said:


> The Skyfall song by Adele is dreadful and hearing it puts me in a bad mood.


nah the jack white song from quantum of solace is way worse. Dude is fucking off key for most of the song and somehow manages to make alicia keys sound bad. I usually like jack white but that song is fucking awful


----------



## thebeesknees22

Isn't Jack white always off key? lol


----------



## Steinmetzify

Back in Texas for more training/more $. 

All good and is what it is but fuck all the Texas lol

It’s October for fuck’s sake, wtf is it 90 degrees and 95% humidity at 7am?! The fuck is WRONG with this place?!

Getting in a plane in 3 hours to go back to where it’s normal…


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> Earlier this week I was making my morning espresso and tramping down the grind. I brought the cup up to eye level to check that it was even, then gave it a final little push while still holding it up. The tamper slipped and threw a shitload of finely ground coffee right in my face. The shit was everywhere and I had to clean it out of my eyelashes, chest hair, probably ears, too. I cleaned it up, made my double espresso and signed on to my meeting. About 30 minutes after finishing my coffee I noticed I was vibrating more than usual and realized I must've breathed in some of the coffee ground that was in my nose.
> 
> So anyway, now I just cut out the middle man and snort a line of coffee every morning. Uses less ground per day and its cheaper than coke!


I've also found that shoving coffee grinds directly into my eyeballs gets the job done quick and dirty.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> I've also found that shoving coffee grinds directly into my eyeballs gets the job done quick and dirty.


"Are you a very busy adult with many important things to do, but no time to enjoy your morning cup-a-Joe?" *queue montage of inept middle-aged white people tripping over themselves and spilling coffee in hilariously exaggerated ways*


----------



## TedEH

A few years back, the company I work for was getting bought out and I took some flak for being very vocal about how there was a pretty big risk that this was going to change the company into something a lot more "corporate-y". Today, I once again lament that we are, in fact, becoming very corporate-y, and I'm not a fan of it. I can understand the need for some elements of it, but other things just feel arbitrary. We've had some IT things change on us without warning that throw a wrench into workflow for no real reason. It's a really minor change, and on some level I'm just providing that old-man-laments-the-loss-of-the-old-ways voice so that nobody else has to, but still.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> I've also found that shoving coffee grinds directly into my eyeballs gets the job done quick and dirty.



better than up your bum!


----------



## bostjan

BlackMastodon said:


> Earlier this week I was making my morning espresso and tramping down the grind. I brought the cup up to eye level to check that it was even, then gave it a final little push while still holding it up. The tamper slipped and threw a shitload of finely ground coffee right in my face. The shit was everywhere and I had to clean it out of my eyelashes, chest hair, probably ears, too. I cleaned it up, made my double espresso and signed on to my meeting. About 30 minutes after finishing my coffee I noticed I was vibrating more than usual and realized I must've breathed in some of the coffee ground that was in my nose.
> 
> So anyway, now I just cut out the middle man and snort a line of coffee every morning. Uses less ground per day and its cheaper than coke!



I know this was a nonserious joke, but in case anyone get's any ideas from further on down this line of thinking, yes, people have tried to insufflate pure caffeine and yes, indeed, it is often deadly. A young man at my university tried this once and wound up in the hospital.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> A few years back, the company I work for was getting bought out and I took some flak for being very vocal about how there was a pretty big risk that this was going to change the company into something a lot more "corporate-y". Today, I once again lament that we are, in fact, becoming very corporate-y, and I'm not a fan of it. I can understand the need for some elements of it, but other things just feel arbitrary. We've had some IT things change on us without warning that throw a wrench into workflow for no real reason. It's a really minor change, and on some level I'm just providing that old-man-laments-the-loss-of-the-old-ways voice so that nobody else has to, but still.


Don't feel too terrible about it. I'm in a relatively small company with an IT staff of 9 total including the director and myself. And there are still "mandated" bullshit IT changes that break my systems without warning on a near weekly basis.

Granted, that's mostly because our network admin is a complete dickhole, but that's a whole other can of worms.


thebeesknees22 said:


> better than up your bum!


Hot Coffee Enema - my new punk band.


----------



## TedEH

nightflameauto said:


> Don't feel too terrible about it. I'm in a relatively small company with an IT staff of 9


When I started out where I am, I think we were..... maybe a little more than a dozen people? I can't remember. I think I was employee 15 or 16 maybe. We're over a hundred now directly in our company, plus another company that kind of shares our name now, not counting the parent company that owns who knows how many companies and employs probably in the tens or hundreds of thousands of people. All things considered we've retained a lot more small-company things than we could have, but you can't go from scrappy little indie startup to part of an industry giant without losing something in translation. And nobody talks about it. And when I do talk about, I have to put on the "I get I'm being a grumpy old man" character in order to not take flak for complaining.



nightflameauto said:


> Granted, that's mostly because our network admin is a complete dickhole


I can at least say that everyone involved is doing the best they can. I don't blame the IT guy on our side, since he's doing what he can within the constraints given to him by the parent company.


----------



## SD83

Stayed over night at a friends house for the weekend and was reminded once more that I'll probably never in my life spent any time being comfortable in a bathtub. At almost 6'5'', I'll be stuck with showers till the end. Even in the movies where people have enormous mansions or stay in the fanciest rooms of a hotel and the bathroom is half as big as my appartement, how is anyone who is just slightly above average ever going to have a good time in those?


----------



## bostjan

SD83 said:


> Stayed over night at a friends house for the weekend and was reminded once more that I'll probably never in my life spent any time being comfortable in a bathtub. At almost 6'5'', I'll be stuck with showers till the end. Even in the movies where people have enormous mansions or stay in the fanciest rooms of a hotel and the bathroom is half as big as my appartement, how is anyone who is just slightly above average ever going to have a good time in those?


I'm 5'10" and I don't think I'd be comfortable soaking in any normal bathtub. I even had a tough time showering when I lived in Russia and my flat's shower was only 6' from floor to ceiling and the shower head max'd out around 5', not to mention that the floor space was barely enough for me to fit my shoulders diagonally between corners. Since there are plenty of Russian people taller than me, I have no idea how any of them managed.

But yeah, I haven't taken a "bath" since I was probably 9 or 10 years old.


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> Don't feel too terrible about it. I'm in a relatively small company with an IT staff of 9 total including the director and myself. And there are still "mandated" bullshit IT changes that break my systems without warning on a near weekly basis.
> 
> Granted, that's mostly because our network admin is a complete dickhole, but that's a whole other can of worms.
> 
> Hot Coffee Enema - my new punk band.




You don't go to the Cafe', you go to the Boofe'.


----------



## thebeesknees22

mmm.... the IATSE (film and tv union) put up a countdown for their strike on their site. T-minus 4 days. 

https://iatse.net/strike-date-set-for-60000-film-and-television-workers/


It'll definitely effect my side of the industry. ...I should go stock up on mac n' cheese and ramen. ...I should probably stop buying gear for a bit too ha 

...on the plus side maybe I'll have more time to do my 2nd round of practice writing/mixing/mastering.


----------



## Kaura

The first solid thing I put in my mouth today was a bag of Cheddar Jalapeno Cheetos at 11pm because my idiot co-worker threw away my lunch while cleaning our shared lunch box. Bad mistake. Now my stomach is burning. :S


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kaura said:


> The first solid thing I put in my mouth today was a bag of Cheddar Jalapeno Cheetos at 11pm because my idiot co-worker threw away my lunch while cleaning our shared lunch box. Bad mistake. Now my stomach is burning. :S



just wait till it comes out the other end lol


----------



## Kaura

thebeesknees22 said:


> just wait till it comes out the other end lol



Nah, they weren't that hot really but the fact I haven't eaten anything else today really messed up my stomach.


----------



## nightflameauto

Kaura said:


> The first solid thing I put in my mouth today was a bag of Cheddar Jalapeno Cheetos at 11pm because my idiot co-worker threw away my lunch while cleaning our shared lunch box. Bad mistake. Now my stomach is burning. :S


At least you had the good tasting ones as opposed to the flaming hot zero flavor ones.

I had a bit of . . . let's say mental distress yesterday and skipped eating until supper when all I had was about six spoons of chili with tobasco on it. To say my stomach wasn't happy is a mild understatement. So I totally feel ya.


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> At least you had the good tasting ones as opposed to the flaming hot zero flavor ones.



I have never felt so attacked


----------



## Kaura

nightflameauto said:


> At least you had the good tasting ones as opposed to the flaming hot zero flavor ones.
> 
> I had a bit of . . . let's say mental distress yesterday and skipped eating until supper when all I had was about six spoons of chili with tobasco on it. To say my stomach wasn't happy is a mild understatement. So I totally feel ya.



Yeah, I tried Flamin Hot Cheetos for the first time a while back and they we're a bit underwhelming. I think it was last spring ('20) when I had the regular ones or any kind of Cheetos for the first time and someone recommended the jalapeno ones. It's definitely an improvement but I miss the Snider pretzel pieces they used to sell here back in the day. They were fucking S-tier snacks. 

Today's problem: I came up with a new riff and tried using GR5 to quickly record it down like I always do. Well, looks like I deleted some files related to it last weekend when I was cleaning up my C-drive since it was down to 1Gb. Tried reinstalling GR5 twice using the horrible Native Access. No luck. Luckily I had the raw installation file on my pc so I tried using that but then I ran out of disc space. Moved some Google files (which I later found out fucked up my Chrome settings) and I finally got it installed. 

And best part, of course I completely forgot what I was supposed to record.


----------



## nightflameauto

@Kaura 
As an IT dude that's currently got two semi-functional computers on his desk that he's trying to nurse through long enough to get a new one loaded, I feel your pain. And I can't count the number of times computer issues have botched a recording session for me.

Maybe we need to go back to reel to reel?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I feel like somehow enterprise corporate business software is universally always terrible. I can only assume it is because they build them to fit every company's needs, which means they don't do a good job of filling any of them. 

"oh you need to enter your time off? Sure. Just click this, and then this, and this, okay now enter the time per day per bucket. But you have to type in the bucket name, not pick from a drop down. Now wait five seconds to see if thats a valid type"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all yall complaining about software have clearly never had to deal with military software/websites. It's the fucking worst, especially their medical charting software.
Clunky? check
Poorly optimized? check
Extremely obtuse UI? check 
Servers shitting the bed every few weeks? check


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> all yall complaining about software have clearly never had to deal with military software/websites. It's the fucking worst, especially their medical charting software.
> Clunky? check
> Poorly optimized? check
> Extremely obtuse UI? check
> Servers shitting the bed every few weeks? check



What about military combat software? Tbh, the software wasn't even that bad. But when your "internet" is actually just connecting a computer to a field radio equivalent to what was used in WWII then that's when the fun begins. Man, I miss army.


----------



## p0ke

Goddamned Spotify desktop client keeps updating all the time. I mean, I wouldn't mind an update a week or something, but this one seems to update several times a day. 
On top of that, the "New releases" category (which I always monitor for new album releases) has disappeared again.


----------



## TedEH

Pretty much every time Spotify changes the way their library management works I get annoyed that I have to re-think how I use it. Used to be that you could just mark a whole album at once and it would be put into rotation if you just shuffled all your liked music - but at some point they changed it so that "adding an album" functionally did nothing, and you now have to manually click and add EVERY FACKING SONG you want to a playlist if you just want to shuffle all your tunes at once. And then if a new version of an album comes out, or one is removed and re-added, or some other weird house-keeping happens, a bunch of tunes will just stealthily disappear from those lists so you have to go back and audit what you want included. 

It would be great if you could just go "this artist, this artist, this artist, just always play all of their stuff". Or a dynamic playlist of sorts where you don't add songs, but you instead add any _unit_ you can interact with - an album, an artist, another playlist, etc., maybe some kind of set of rules where you sort of define your own discovery queue.


----------



## BornToLooze

For some reason Tiktok sent me into Subaru Lesbian Tiktok. Maybe it's because this is my entire knowledge of Subarus is this...



and I'm missing something, but what is the deal with lesbians and Subarus?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> what is the deal with lesbians and Subarus?



There's a lot of overlap where I live because they're good cars for if you're a hippie living out in the woods in a cabin in a place that's frozen 3/4 of the year. I've never really even thought to question it because it seemed obvious. The only reason I'm not driving one is because they didn't have any when I went to the dealership.

Outside of places like this, I couldn't begin to say, maybe the lifestyle association was exported.

Edit: not those Subarus people rally, Foresters and Outbacks. There is an Outback around here that's all lifted and has huge snow tires on it though, I see it rallying during the winter.


----------



## Alberto7

I ordered ramen on Uber Eats from my favorite ramen place last night. They sent me all the solids but forgot the broth. I had to use broth from some instant noodles I had lying around. The extra poached egg I paid for was way undercooked and completely dissolved into the shitty broth. The pork was just a giant piece of chewy, gamey, fatty tissue, totally inedible. The noodles in instant ramen are better than the ones they sent.

To top it all off, I spent all night with a stomach ache, cracking the toilet ball. 

Not sure what happened to these guys.


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> There's a lot of overlap where I live because they're good cars for if you're a hippie living out in the woods in a cabin in a place that's frozen 3/4 of the year. I've never really even thought to question it because it seemed obvious. The only reason I'm not driving one is because they didn't have any when I went to the dealership.
> 
> Outside of places like this, I couldn't begin to say, maybe the lifestyle association was exported.
> 
> Edit: not those Subarus people rally, Foresters and Outbacks. There is an Outback around here that's all lifted and has huge snow tires on it though, I see it rallying during the winter.



Ya, that's like my dad has some kind of Subaru because he's getting older and that's easier for him to get into than something like a Jeep or something. I wasn't sure if it was like the female version of Ford or something....

Also...back to the Lesbaru Tiktok thing...I know their algorithm is supposed to be pretty accurate...while I shouldn't eat at Chik-Fil-A, I am neither a lesbian or transmasc, and I don't know why it thinks I am.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> all yall complaining about software have clearly never had to deal with military software/websites. It's the fucking worst, especially their medical charting software.
> Clunky? check
> Poorly optimized? check
> Extremely obtuse UI? check
> Servers shitting the bed every few weeks? check



Weeks?

A server for something that you actually need heavily and regularly that doesn't piss the bed several times per day and take a horse-with-diarrhea-sized shit weekly is pretty damn stable.


----------



## Adieu

BornToLooze said:


> Also...back to the Lesbaru Tiktok thing...I know their algorithm is supposed to be pretty accurate...while I shouldn't eat at Chik-Fil-A, I am neither a lesbian or transmasc, and I don't know why it thinks I am.



Did they datamine your pron search history?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Alberto7 said:


> I ordered ramen on Uber Eats from my favorite ramen place last night. They sent me all the solids but forgot the broth. I had to use broth from some instant noodles I had lying around. The extra poached egg I paid for was way undercooked and completely dissolved into the shitty broth. The pork was just a giant piece of chewy, gamey, fatty tissue, totally inedible. The noodles in instant ramen are better than the ones they sent.
> 
> To top it all off, I spent all night with a stomach ache, cracking the toilet ball.
> 
> Not sure what happened to these guys.


I'm my limited experience with ordering ramen for takeout/deliver, the quality takes a huge hit when you aren't getting it "fresh" with the dine in experience. It's just not the same. That also goes for pho.


----------



## BornToLooze

Adieu said:


> Did they datamine your pron search history?



I wish


----------



## dr_game0ver

BornToLooze said:


> I wish


I hope they don't do that with mine.


----------



## Alberto7

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm my limited experience with ordering ramen for takeout/deliver, the quality takes a huge hit when you aren't getting it "fresh" with the dine in experience. It's just not the same. That also goes for pho.



I agree entirely. I usually never order ramen online, but I was craving some. This place had never let me down before, both dining in and delivery, and they're a bit far from us. I hadn't had them since before COVID hit though, and I know they've basically turned their restaurant into a Korean/Japanese convenience store and will only sell meals through delivery services. Same menu as always. Guess the change just wasn't good for the restaurant side of the business.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I bought a small apple pie for breakfast today. I get home and it's around 10:30-10:45am. I turn the oven on, and plop it on a pan. 

I look at the package. .... it says 45-55min to cook.....damn... It'll be almost lunchtime by the time it's done.


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, that's like my dad has some kind of Subaru because he's getting older and that's easier for him to get into than something like a Jeep or something. I wasn't sure if it was like the female version of Ford or something....
> 
> Also...back to the Lesbaru Tiktok thing...I know their algorithm is supposed to be pretty accurate...while I shouldn't eat at Chik-Fil-A, I am neither a lesbian or transmasc, and I don't know why it thinks I am.





Adieu said:


> Did they datamine your pron search history?


Yeah, that was my first guess. Algorithms are tricky things that don't quite get it right. Lesbian pronz = Subaru fetish to the ad generators.

Which explains why I've been getting so many ads for horse whips, leather bridles and ski masks.


----------



## BornToLooze

nightflameauto said:


> Yeah, that was my first guess. Algorithms are tricky things that don't quite get it right. Lesbian pronz = Subaru fetish to the ad generators.
> 
> Which explains why I've been getting so many ads for horse whips, leather bridles and ski masks.



I like briefly got Kinktok, but it went back to lesbian Tiktok.

And it's first world problems...my pron history is on a different device.


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> I like briefly got Kinktok, but it went back to lesbian Tiktok.
> 
> And it's first world problems...my pron history is on a different device.


I always log into chrome so my pronz history follows me to work. Which is probably why I'm constantly getting spammed with russian bride shit at work.

Huh. This conversation is going places.


----------



## BornToLooze

nightflameauto said:


> I always log into chrome so my pronz history follows me to work. Which is probably why I'm constantly getting spammed with russian bride shit at work.
> 
> Huh. This conversation is going places.



Now all I'm getting from tiktok is a reminder I should have worn a dress to work so I'd have looked pretty while I was getting fucked. My check's going to be double what it normally is..but goddamn...

Also...this song is a lot catchier than it should be.


----------



## p0ke

Carved my first ever pumpkin with the kids today - turned out pretty good imo. 






... But now the weather's shit and the wind keeps blowing out the candle all the time


----------



## /wrists

hahahahahaha this is so relevant 

can't buy a japanese guitar easily through a proxy service << me


----------



## thebeesknees22

p0ke said:


> Carved my first ever pumpkin with the kids today - turned out pretty good imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But now the weather's shit and the wind keeps blowing out the candle all the time




Awww yeeeaah!!


----------



## nightflameauto

p0ke said:


> Carved my first ever pumpkin with the kids today - turned out pretty good imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But now the weather's shit and the wind keeps blowing out the candle all the time


Nice, man. Pretty bad-ass looking carve.

In SoDak it's so windy we don't even bother with candles anymore. We grab extra bright glow sticks for them. Can't be blown out. You don't get the shadow play of a flickering flame, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## p0ke

nightflameauto said:


> Nice, man. Pretty bad-ass looking carve.
> 
> In SoDak it's so windy we don't even bother with candles anymore. We grab extra bright glow sticks for them. Can't be blown out. You don't get the shadow play of a flickering flame, but beggars can't be choosers.



I was considering putting some battery powered lamp in there, but luckily the wind stopped so I didn't need to do anything.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> Nice, man. Pretty bad-ass looking carve.
> 
> In SoDak it's so windy we don't even bother with candles anymore. We grab extra bright glow sticks for them. Can't be blown out. You don't get the shadow play of a flickering flame, but beggars can't be choosers.


led candles dude


----------



## wheresthefbomb

p0ke said:


> Carved my first ever pumpkin with the kids today - turned out pretty good imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But now the weather's shit and the wind keeps blowing out the candle all the time



I fucking love the macrame hanger hahahaha that's so momblog cozycore. 

Also, electric battery powered candles are _the shit_. I have four of the tall ones in my house that I also use for stage shows, they last forever, don't burn anything down, and look just like real candles. I turn mine on for multiple hours every day and the batteries have lasted over 6 months. 



As for me, my first world problem currently is that I can't find a non-dairy nog that's worth a shit. So Delicious is the only brand I've found so far that tastes reasonably close to nog and it seems to have fallen victim to supply shortages. It's surprising considering it can't be any more complicated than some sugar, carageenan, and fucking pumpkin spice, but every other brand has managed to cock it up including my most recent purchase, Chobani Oat Nog which has the aftertaste of poison.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> I fucking love the macrame hanger hahahaha that's so momblog cozycore.
> 
> Also, electric battery powered candles are _the shit_. I have four of the tall ones in my house that I also use for stage shows, they last forever, don't burn anything down, and look just like real candles. I turn mine on for multiple hours every day and the batteries have lasted over 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, my first world problem currently is that I can't find a non-dairy nog that's worth a shit. So Delicious is the only brand I've found so far that tastes reasonably close to nog and it seems to have fallen victim to supply shortages. It's surprising considering it can't be any more complicated than some sugar, carageenan, and fucking pumpkin spice, but every other brand has managed to cock it up including my most recent purchase, Chobani Oat Nog which has the aftertaste of poison.


Damn, man. Just the words 'Oat' and 'Nog' together are enough to send me to quease city. Eesh.


----------



## p0ke

wheresthefbomb said:


> I fucking love the macrame hanger hahahaha that's so momblog cozycore.



Just happened to be the right size


----------



## jaxadam

Why fonts matter. 






Because I had to ask my wife what an oompetenoy and an oompetehole was.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a really cheap unloaded diezel 4x12 but it's like an hour away and in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> found a really cheap unloaded diezel 4x12 but it's like an hour away and in the middle of nowhere.



One of those “meet at the end of a dirt road, cash only. no cops”?


----------



## Bodes

jaxadam said:


> Why fonts matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I had to ask my wife what an oompetenoy and an oompetehole was.



If you don't know what an oompetehole is, I suggest you NOT google it....


----------



## p0ke

As I wrote some time ago, my current salary isn't exactly up to par. Well, lately I've been bombarded with job offers on LinkedIn and by email, and even received direct calls from headhunters, since apparently good mobile application developers are nowhere to be found. I haven't responded to those, apart from a few "sorry, no can do"'s to a few requiring me to move abroad.

Anyway, I got a pretty damned good offer the other day, where even just the additional benefits were almost good enough to switch jobs for, and the job description was almost like a copy of my CV... So I asked directly what the salary would be, and they obviously couldn't say exactly without meeting and all that, but it'd be *at least* double what I'm earning now. Plus the great added benefits.

So I've now scheduled a call for Friday to talk more about it... I'm stoked AF, but at the same time I'm very conflicted, as I wrote before. I feel like I'm betraying my friends who I founded this company with, but at the same time I know there's no way the company could afford to pay me the same salary I'd get in this new job, and even if they somehow could, I don't know if I could take the added pressure from it.
So I'm kind of coming to terms with the fact that this is the right choice.

So the actual FWP is that soon I might have more money than I know how to handle


----------



## Demiurge

p0ke said:


> *but it'd be at least double what I'm earning now. Plus the great added benefits.*
> 
> So I've now scheduled a call for Friday to talk more about it... I'm stoked AF, but at the same time I'm very conflicted, as I wrote before. I feel like I'm betraying my friends who I founded this company with, but at the same time I know there's no way the company could afford to pay me the same salary I'd get in this new job, and even if they somehow could, I don't know if I could take the added pressure from it.
> So I'm kind of coming to terms with the fact that this is the right choice.
> 
> So the actual FWP is that soon I might have more money than I know how to handle



I don't know about other industries, but salaries for specific types of jobs in mine might see ~10% variance between companies. Some real fuckin' friends right there, paying you half of what your work is apparently worth.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> I feel like I'm betraying my friends who I founded this company with


Are you literally a founder of the company? Or have any ownership? If not, I'd personally not feel bad about it. A business is not your friend, it's just a business. It exists for it's own sake, not for yours. Jump ship. No regrets.

I worked for a place for about 9 months right out of school, and as much as I was glad to have the job, it payed peanuts and was framed as this big generous offer to me that they'd "pay me to learn". In other words, I was a junior. That's how being a junior works. But when I moved on to another company, instead of being happy for me to find a place in the industry I had been actually aiming to get into, they acted like it was some huge betrayal. They made me feel guilty for advancing my career because they wouldn't directly benefit. That's not "friend" behaviour.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

I think I said it earlier in this thread, but if it’s not _your_ company...it’s not *your* company. 

All the best for your discussions on Friday, I hope you get a deal that makes you 100% sure of where you should be working


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> Are you literally a founder of the company? Or have any ownership? If not, I'd personally not feel bad about it. A business is not your friend, it's just a business. It exists for it's own sake, not for yours. Jump ship. No regrets.
> 
> I worked for a place for about 9 months right out of school, and as much as I was glad to have the job, it payed peanuts and was framed as this big generous offer to me that they'd "pay me to learn". In other words, I was a junior. That's how being a junior works. But when I moved on to another company, instead of being happy for me to find a place in the industry I had been actually aiming to get into, they acted like it was some huge betrayal. They made me feel guilty for advancing my career because they wouldn't directly benefit. That's not "friend" behaviour.


I've seen the same behavior in a number of other places I've worked. There's some mental gymnastics among the management where they literally think of people in the company as "family" and anybody moving on is betraying the "family." Motherfuckers, we share carpet and cube space for nine hours a day and barely god damned know each other outside of the little exchanges we have about work. Go eat a dick and let your "family" do what they need to better themselves. And fuck you for the guilt trip.


----------



## p0ke

^ Yup, and it's also about the fact that the company was bought by a bigger company, and since the bigger company has employees from across many industries, the management has a hard time understanding why a software engineer is supposed to earn more than someone else. I also wasn't the best worker back in the day since I was going through some depression I couldn't admit even to myself, so there's also that burden hanging over me.

Regarding ownership and founding, I am a founder but don't own anything anymore, because the Finnish government doesn't allow you to own a company and get unemployment aid, so I had to sell it all, back when it wasn't going too well since we couldn't afford to pay proper salaries at all at the time.

Regardless, the point still stands and let's hope Friday goes well. If it doesn't, then whatever, like I said jobs are basically raining on me these days so it's not like I won't find something else. I also haven't quit my current job yet so at the very least the status quo remains.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> it's also about the fact that the company was bought by a bigger company, and since the bigger company has employees from across many industries


We went through something like this too a while back. We were bought by a group that does a whole lot of things (or owns a lot of companies, I should say), but as I understand it the largest chunk of the companies they own does QA (which is not what I do). We suddenly learned a whole lot about how video game QA works and aside from the part that you get to know about games before they come out, there's a shocking amount in common with those jobs compared to run-of-the-mill shitty call center jobs. There's about the same level of trust.... and about the same level of pay. It's an incredibly important role but treated sometimes like it's disposable work - and it's that catch 22 of "I'm not going to do better if you're not paying me enough to care" vs "it's not worth it for us to pay more for a revolving door of entry level workers".


----------



## nightflameauto

I'm about done with companies assuming that when you buy a product from them you want dozens of emails about their company cult. I bought Lifeboost coffee and started getting at least one emails, sometimes two, every single day with "affirmations and inspiring stories." I buy a couple supplements from GNC and got signed up to literally five different email lists focused on "men's awareness," all of which give me massive heebee jeebees from the creep factor. I ordered some water yesterday from a place that's known to make good, high quality mineral supplemented water. Six emails within thirty seconds after pressing "Place Order," and five more emails in the 24 hours since I placed the order. This shit is fucking madness. And as far as I can see there's no "unsubscribe" shit anywhere on these sites or in the emails themselves.

Fuck you guys and your company cults. Send the product I ordered and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Bodes

@p0ke Dude, at the end of the day, double the money is double the money. If it brings you financial freedom to live properly, you gotta look after yourself first. Even if it does mean possibly putting a few cracks in some friendships.

Most of all, make sure your salary and conditions (on-going or short-term employment, especially) are in writing BEFORE you sign any contract.

Good luck with making the decision and remember that no matter which one you choose, there will be both positives and negatives no matter which way you go.


----------



## BornToLooze

p0ke said:


> ^ Yup, and it's also about the fact that the company was bought by a bigger company, and since the bigger company has employees from across many industries, the management has a hard time understanding why a software engineer is supposed to earn more than someone else.



That's the opposite of one of the things that led to my career change. After we got fucked by Covid and had to sell out to a corporate, they made a huge deal about how the main part of the negotiation was we got payed the same, and I got paid the same as some of corporate management, but unlike them, I made that much for a damn reason. One of the main reasons I got fired was I would tell them what they were doing was a mistake, and they would get pissed because what do I know, and then I was right, and they got more pissed.


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> That's the opposite of one of the things that led to my career change. After we got fucked by Covid and had to sell out to a corporate, they made a huge deal about how the main part of the negotiation was we got payed the same, and I got paid the same as some of corporate management, but unlike them, I made that much for a damn reason. One of the main reasons I got fired was I would tell them what they were doing was a mistake, and they would get pissed because what do I know, and then I was right, and they got more pissed.


One of the worst parts of being in a decent sized company is having to learn how to convince management that the right thing to do is somehow their idea, even when you have to be the one to plant the seeds to even get them started in the right direction. That's an art to it, and I've learned that art. It's one of the reasons I feel like beating myself to death some nights, but it keeps me employed and keeps the business moving forward, so what the hell?

"Great idea boss" that I worked for six weeks to plant in your shining noggin'. That's the type of thing that gives you heartburn, but we do what we got to do.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> One of the worst parts of being in a decent sized company is having to learn how to convince management that the right thing to do is somehow their idea, even when you have to be the one to plant the seeds to even get them started in the right direction. That's an art to it, and I've learned that art. It's one of the reasons I feel like beating myself to death some nights, but it keeps me employed and keeps the business moving forward, so what the hell?
> 
> "Great idea boss" that I worked for six weeks to plant in your shining noggin'. That's the type of thing that gives you heartburn, but we do what we got to do.



Hahaha... I'm not sure if this is better or worse than the situation where a competent employee is constantly bringing up a possible improvement to a system, solution to a problem, or potential pitfall of policy change but is outright ignored. Then management brings in an expensive outside consultant who says _exactly the same thing _the employee has been talking about for months, and management responds as though it's a huge new insight they've never heard before and immediately implements it.


----------



## TedEH

One of my favourites is when there's an obvious security flaw but it's considered low priority until someone outside the company inevitably finds it (aka attacks it) and suddenly it's top priority.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> One of my favourites is when there's an obvious security flaw but it's considered low priority until someone outside the company inevitably finds it (aka attacks it) and suddenly it's top priority.


Preach, brother. As an IT dude, this is a constant struggle.
"NO! Do not waste time on that known security bug. We have feature requests that will affect .001% of our userbase. Concentrate on that."


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I sent my alto sax into the shop for an overhaul, played a lesson on the school's saxophone, best one I've ever had and the best I've ever sounded, and now I just spent 4 grand on a new sax. The school's alto is a 1954 Selmer Mark VI, which is the saxophone equivalent of a '59 LP. It's worth at least 10k. 

So now I really gotta sell. Watch out next Thursday for the sax NGD thread, idk where I'm posting it but yall can finally see the instrument I play professionally lmaoooo


----------



## thebeesknees22

oooooh it looks like the Aurora Borealis might be visible in a large part of Europe and North America. There's a G3 level geomagnetic storm comin'.

/me checks weather.
...........
....
...It's going to be super cloudy and rainy all weekend.
...*sigh

welp... nothin' to see here.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Nvidia GeForce Experience software...hey if you are going to update the graphics driver every 4 hours and your driver download update/install function doesn't work on your own software, get.the.fuck.off.my.machine.


----------



## Nlelith

Seabeast2000 said:


> Nvidia GeForce Experience software...hey if you are going to update the graphics driver every 4 hours and your driver download update/install function doesn't work on your own software, get.the.fuck.off.my.machine.


Remove with DDU and then use NVCleanstall to get only useful parts of the drivers.


----------



## Adieu

nightflameauto said:


> Preach, brother. As an IT dude, this is a constant struggle.
> "NO! Do not waste time on that known security bug. We have feature requests that will affect .001% of our userbase. Concentrate on that."



Both IT guys AND their management are painfully out of touch 

For any and all applications that relate in any way, shape, or form to money or the earning thereof, y'all have conveniently forgotten THE Prime Directive:

Never. Effing. UPDATE. Anything!!! Unless. Absolutely. Necessary.(OR.Offers.Spectacular.Productivity.Gains.Without.A.Learning.Curve)

This is probably because your interests are in direct conflict with the interests of your userbase. Fact is, half of all'y'all shouldn't be there at all, and so you create changes to justify your existence.

Soooo effing sick and tired of IT doing some minor patch that does eff-all, but conveniently takes everything out for half a day and then creates bugs for the rest of the week until rinse and repeat.

Would you like maybe-1% better steering on your car? Maybe. Would you waste a day on it and then maybe not have the car steer at all when you really need it to? HELL NO. 

Same logic here.

Also, most security updates are daft. And they usually come with a password swap requirement for more letters, more symbols, more capitals = inevitably a combination of the top rows of the keyboard with certain keys pressed with shift = less effing security. And forced logouts which waste an hour+ a week of everybody's time.

Anyway, hope most of y'all get laid off already. Love ya~ NOT!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's so fucking annoying setting up multiple crypto wallets.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've been doing a good enough job at my new job they waived the requirements for me to go to school and I start in January. The week they're taking my cut of tuition out of my check is the same week I took half the week off for deer season. It'll only be a little dip because of all the overtime I've been getting, but, the couple hundred dollar check I'm gonna get almost isn't worth getting out of bed for.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BornToLooze said:


> So I've been doing a good enough job at my new job they waived the requirements for me to go to school and I start in January. The week they're taking my cut of tuition out of my check is the same week I took half the week off for deer season. It'll only be a little dip because of all the overtime I've been getting, but, the couple hundred dollar check I'm gonna get almost isn't worth getting out of bed for.



I went last week. Communed with nature, saw some doe. No bucks.


----------



## BornToLooze

Seabeast2000 said:


> I went last week. Communed with nature, saw some doe. No bucks.



I have to wait until this weekend, not a bow person. On one hand, a doe eats the same as a buck, on the other hand...






The best year I've ever had hunting (other than the lack of meat) was the year after my grandmother passed away. I saw some deer that any other time I would kick myself in the ass for not shooting, but that's not what I was up there for.


----------



## TedEH

I could never get all that enthusiastic about hunting for the actual hunting part, but I'm all in the for vacation part of it - take a week off and spend it mostly napping under some random tree, even if you come back with nothing.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Had to jump onto a 911 project. They need to get things pushed through like.... 3 weeks ago. ....Lots of stuff untested.... I got like.... a few hours to maybe.. maybe Monday to figure this out. looooool

I better get the coffee IV going


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> I took up golf this year, and now my brain is also thinking maybe I can afford to get back into paintball, even though it would mean an all new rig which I bought roughly 4 years ago and sold because I couldnt afford to play at the time (foolishly thought I could save for a house by this year, LOL)



This interest seems to be dying off, but for some reason I'm now going down an electric drum kit kick (no pun intended) and looking at if I have the space to fit it in my living room


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh dude, lol

I got an electric drum kit like a month before I moved from LA to vancouver. I was practicing a lot in LA, but the apartments I had in Vancouver were just too small so I had to ditch that. ...friggin' shoebox apartments.... lol


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh dude, lol
> 
> I got an electric drum kit like a month before I moved from LA to vancouver. I was practicing a lot in LA, but the apartments I had in Vancouver were just too small so I had to ditch that. ...friggin' shoebox apartments.... lol



What were you using for a kit? Most of the electric kits I've looked at have a shockingly small footprint, its like, 3'x3' which is much smaller than I would've expected. 

Didn't think Vancouver was that tight, at this point I'm picturing you living in Bender's apartment


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> What were you using for a kit? Most of the electric kits I've looked at have a shockingly small footprint, its like, 3'x3' which is much smaller than I would've expected.
> 
> Didn't think Vancouver was that tight, at this point I'm picturing you living in Bender's apartment



oh mmmm..... honestly I can't remember what it was. 

My first apartment was 625?....650 sq ft (i can't remember) across from the stadium (awesome view btw). It had a weird layout so it didn't actually have much space after I had my tv, couch and desk in there. My 2nd apartment probably could have fit it, but I had already sold it by then. My 3rd apartment couldn't have. same deal. weird layout.

There are lot of 500-600 sq ft apartments there though. *barf.


----------



## Adieu

Wth? 650 sq feet is plenty for a young bachelor


----------



## thebeesknees22

Adieu said:


> Wth? 650 sq feet is plenty for a young bachelor



If had I had grown up in a city, and in an apartment I would probably think so. But I grew up in the country with a lot..lot lot more space. 

650 sq ft is tolerable. But I can't stand having a cramped space so I try to keep as little as possible in my living area. It's claustrophobic if I get too much stuff in there. I can't do less than 650 sq ft without it driving me crazy. (yes i know.... i know. A true first world problem lol)

My current apartment is the biggest I've ever had at around 1100 sq ft, and it's a wide open studio loft. lol I love it. 

.....but Quebec is no doubt going to work hard to push out the anglophones soon with the way the politics are going here so I'm already looking to move onto my next adventure in the next year or two. I just don't know where yet. I don't want to go back to Vancouver, but I may have to at some point.

oof so many first world problems in this post of mine haha


----------



## TedEH

thebeesknees22 said:


> .....but Quebec is no doubt going to work hard to push out the anglophones soon with the way the politics are going here so I'm already looking to move onto my next adventure in the next year or two.


As the kids say, "I'm in this photo and I don't like it".

I tried to measure really roughly with google maps, cause I can't remember the real number, but I have something close to 800 sq ft, and it feels cramped here sometimes - but I think that's more to do with the layout and I how I use the space than just numbers. I basically have just one big ol' L shape that makes up the kitchen and living space - and that living space also now has to double as the office, or triple as the jam room if you want to think of it that way.

Or another way to look at it: About a third of this space is bedrooms - one is used as an actual bedroom, but that makes it unusable for other things, and the second room is basically just storage because I own too much junk and don't have anywhere else to put things. Then, the bathroom and kitchen are much bigger spaces than I really need, and the wash/dryer/fridge/stove/etc all take up space, which takes up, once again, a good third of the space here. So while 800 sq ft sounds like a fair amount, it feels more like 250 sq ft that I have to fit most of my actual living into, and I can never find ways to make the rest of the space practical.

Absolutely qualifies as a first-world problem, but adds to the growing list of reasons I'd like to try living elsewhere.


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> Most of the electric kits I've looked at have a shockingly small footprint, its like, 3'x3' which is much smaller than I would've expected.



Also the Roland kit I have is foldable (the rack "wings" can be turned into the center) so when not playing it takes almost no space.

@thebeesknees22 650 sq ft is tolerable? lol, when I first moved out, my apartment was 225 sq ft and I was happy with that  Sure, I wouldn't have put a drum kit in there, but otherwise it was enough. 
The first house me and my wife lived in together was just a tad over 650 sq ft, which definitely wasn't enough though. Now our house is something like 2200 sq ft (but there are 4 of us, and 5th coming soon)...


----------



## thebeesknees22

p0ke said:


> Also the Roland kit I have is foldable (the rack "wings" can be turned into the center) so when not playing it takes almost no space.
> 
> @thebeesknees22 650 sq ft is tolerable? lol, when I first moved out, my apartment was 225 sq ft and I was happy with that  Sure, I wouldn't have put a drum kit in there, but otherwise it was enough.
> The first house me and my wife lived in together was just a tad over 650 sq ft, which definitely wasn't enough though. Now our house is something like 2200 sq ft (but there are 4 of us, and 5th coming soon)...




Lool Whaaaat?! 225sq ft! haha wow

I can feel the walls closing in just imagining it.


----------



## Adieu

Kinda sounds like a single-occupancy dorm room with a kitchenette and crapper attached... truly horrific amirite

Or were there no kitchenette nor crapper? In which case, literally a single occupancy dorm room??


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Kinda sounds like a single-occupancy dorm room with a kitchenette and crapper attached... truly horrific amirite
> 
> Or were there no kitchenette nor crapper? In which case, literally a single occupancy dorm room??



Isn't that called an Efficiency?


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> Kinda sounds like a single-occupancy dorm room with a kitchenette and crapper attached... truly horrific amirite
> 
> Or were there no kitchenette nor crapper? In which case, literally a single occupancy dorm room??



It did have a little kitchen (which wasn't separated from the rest of the room in any way) and the bathroom was pretty narrow, but still enough to fit a toilet and shower. No room for a washing machine though, so I always did my laundry at my mom's place  Also the kitchen didn't have an oven, so cooking was kinda limited, but I mostly used the microwave anyway...

I moved into a slightly bigger appartment (about 300sq ft) after a few years, and it definitely felt luxurious to have a completely separated kitchen (with an oven) and room for a washing machine in the bathroom, but other than that I didn't feel like I needed any more space.


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


> Isn't that called an Efficiency?



Actually, I was implying that most of our bourgie denizens have been there, done that, and thoroughly enjoyed it already


----------



## p0ke

thebeesknees22 said:


> Lool Whaaaat?! 225sq ft! haha wow
> 
> I can feel the walls closing in just imagining it.



It wasn't that bad tbh! I was away much of the time anyway (school/work/rehearsals/partying), so I mostly just slept there. In retrospect I'm super happy there wasn't any of this quarantine bullshit though, that would've been horrible in that little box...


----------



## nightflameauto

All this apartment talk is bringing back nightmares. I had an apartment that was built above the stores on the town square for about a year or so, way back. It was twelve by twelve. The bathroom was just big enough for a toilet, with a sink across from it, and a tub beside it. But that was enough to take about 1/4th of the living space. And there was a cut-out opposite the bathroom for the stairs that came up beside the room. So the bed fit back by that cut-out, the TV sat on the opposite wall, with *JUST* enough room for a love seat at the end of the bed and a tiny little walkway between that and the TV. The kitchenette was to the left, sharing a wall with the bathroom.

What a rat infested shithole that place was. God damn. It was cheap though. Good thing. My job at the time paid dick all.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Looks like my 1br is 720ish square feet. Honestly it’s still too big for me but I’ll take it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Stumbled upon a free breakfast burrito this morning so ate it, then ate a free turkey dinner for lunch. blerrp. Oof I'm done eating for the day. Reverse IF.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Stumbled upon a free breakfast burrito this morning so ate it, then ate a free turkey dinner for lunch. blerrp. Oof I'm done eating for the day. Reverse IF.



Living the life! What are the odds of finding free food twice in one day? lol


----------



## BornToLooze

We got steak for an employee appreciation lunch the other day....well done 

Y'all realize a cow had to die for that right?


----------



## TedEH

Not sure if by "well done" you mean it was overcooked, or "well done, you tried to give meat to a vegetarian" or something.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

anything over medium rare is a waste of meat


----------



## BlackMastodon

Insert King of the Hill clip: "we politely, but firmly, ask them to leave."


----------



## _MonSTeR_

KnightBrolaire said:


> anything over medium rare is a waste of meat



I’m afraid I’m the exact opposite, I’m in the camp of ‘either cook it, or don’t kill it’. 

Which is actually a first world problem in itself.

When I order a steak in a restaurant, I either have to order it how polite western society says I should have it and pay money to not enjoy it, or I can order it well done and enjoy it, but risk the ire of the chef and the mildly scornful glances of other diners!!!


----------



## p0ke

Didn't get the job I applied for before.

I aced the actual coding exercise they made me do and they liked my calm personality, but since it was a lead developer position it would've required more experience in code review and project management conventions and stuff like that, which TBH I don't know much about. Yeah, I know what all the stuff we talked about means and so on, but I just don't have the experience in doing it.
I was hoping I could've grown into the role (since I would've been starting the mobile development team and essentially working alone at first), but I understand it's a big risk for a company to hire on such basis. Still, I'm obviously disappointed, but now I know better what I need to focus on to possibly get the next job I apply for. 

Also, luckily I haven't quit my current job or anything and the future of the company looks pretty good right now, so I should be able to convince them to give me a raise.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Sorry to hear you didn't get the role you were going for, but it sounds like you're a little clearer in your mind about what you want both in the immediate future and where to go in your next steps


----------



## p0ke

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't get the role you were going for, but it sounds like you're a little clearer in your mind about what you want both in the immediate future and where to go in your next steps



I most definitely am, and best of all, in the end I didn't loose anything by trying out. Even though I'm still a bit disappointed, I feel like I've found new motivation to work harder - not for my employer, but for my own development. And that feels awesome.


----------



## Edika

I've seen from job applications that the people that stretch the truth get the positions regardless if actual experience and competencies. Even though I'm happy with my job, there areas that can be improved. So I've had a few interviews but have been quite honest for the most part. I'm still here, while other colleagues that have left, have claimed stuff they had no real involvement with. Mostly with the concept of growing into the role lol! But they get the jobs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I’m afraid I’m the exact opposite, I’m in the camp of ‘either cook it, or don’t kill it’.
> 
> Which is actually a first world problem in itself.
> 
> When I order a steak in a restaurant, I either have to order it how polite western society says I should have it and pay money to not enjoy it, or I can order it well done and enjoy it, but risk the ire of the chef and the mildly scornful glances of other diners!!!


My issue with anything above medium rare is that leaner cuts are awful at say medium well or well done. They get too tough and rubbery. Fattier cuts like a ribeye, porterhouse, tbone, etc do fine at higher internal temps but I still think there is diminishing returns above medium rare. 
The only reason steak sauce exists is for being able to choke down overcooked steak imo


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Well-done fillet mignon and a decent sauce would be how I roll 

I’m such a heathen


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> My issue with anything above medium rare is that leaner cuts are awful at say medium well or well done. They get too tough and rubbery. Fattier cuts like a ribeye, porterhouse, tbone, etc do fine at higher internal temps but I still think there is diminishing returns above medium rare.
> The only reason steak sauce exists is for being able to choke down overcooked steak imo



Agreed. I prefer my steak at medium or even way below because anything above can be rubbery like you said. The meat's gotta be cut right though, because otherwise it'll be tough for that reason, but obviously that should never be a problem in a restaurant. At home I usually buy cheaper cuts because beside being cheaper they're also harder to ruin by overcooking... Whenever I buy some leaner cuts I end up serving them a fair bit too raw because I just don't want to risk eating expensive rubber 

One thing I should try is the sous vide thing or whatever it's called - where you essentially cook the meat in water until it's almost at the desired internal temp and only then stick it on the pan to get some color on the surface.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Well-done fillet mignon and a decent sauce would be how I roll
> 
> I’m such a heathen


you are singlehandledly perpetuating brits having awful culinary taste 
filet is probably the absolute worst cut to heat above medium imo. Just way too lean on its own for those temps imo. 


p0ke said:


> Agreed. I prefer my steak at medium or even way below because anything above can be rubbery like you said. The meat's gotta be cut right though, because otherwise it'll be tough for that reason, but obviously that should never be a problem in a restaurant. At home I usually buy cheaper cuts because beside being cheaper they're also harder to ruin by overcooking... Whenever I buy some leaner cuts I end up serving them a fair bit too raw because I just don't want to risk eating expensive rubber
> 
> One thing I should try is the sous vide thing or whatever it's called - where you essentially cook the meat in water until it's almost at the desired internal temp and only then stick it on the pan to get some color on the surface.



sous vide and reverse searing absolutely help with keeping meat more tender.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

KnightBrolaire said:


> you are singlehandledly perpetuating brits having awful culinary taste
> filet is probably the absolute worst cut to heat above medium imo. Just way too lean on its own for those temps imo..



I know!!! I actually do feel that I'm "wasting" good meat when I do that, but it's just how I like ALL steak! 

I've eaten in some very nice restaurants over the years as I used to travel a lot on business and dine out with clients and I've always done my best to appear "civilised" even if I don't enjoy it. But given the choice, I'll ruin any cut and give the poor cow a proper cremation!


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> but since it was a lead developer position it would've required more experience in code review and project management conventions and stuff like that


Something strikes me as slightly off with the way this is phrased - IMO a lead developer is not a project manager, and while those roles _can_ overlap, I don't know how reasonable it is to expect them to all the time. Depending on what kind of company that is, maybe you're dodging a bullet - maybe you're dodging a company that doesn't have very clearly defined roles. I could be wrong, but trying to spin it as maybe a good thing you don't land there. It's also my opinion that "project management" is definitely a role you can grow into, but take that with a grain of salt given I've never been in that position.

While we're in first-world-work-things, I feel like I've been in kind of a petty mood lately. I realize it crosses a bit into "I'm probably the asshole in this situation" territory, but still. I'm very mildly annoyed and don't have appropriate places to vent about it.

There's this one guy I've worked with a number of times who, for some reason, is really well received by a ton of people, and I don't understand it. To me, he makes poor decisions, raises a lot of red flags - but he's very confident and charismatic while he's doing it, so people tend to listen to him and take a liking to him. On a personal/social level he's a great guy, but professionally we butt heads. We went to the same school, worked some of the same jobs, but where I've been mostly stable, he's jumped around a lot - which again seems like a red flag that he can't keep in one place for very long. During his travels he ended up recently hired by the company that has been my client for the past couple of years, so he made a point of coming back to our slack channels and bragging about the new job, the senior position, the bunch of swag they gave him, etc.

And my immediate reaction was to be jealous that despite being on this same team for a good while now, and having nothing physical to show for it, he just jumps in and immediately outranks me, plus a giant bag of branded swag and stuff.

And I've got no real recourse, no vent, no proper way to deal with being annoyed, because "I'm the asshole" in this situation. I'm the one being petty. I'm likely to be responded to with "well, you just gatta work as hard and confidently as him" or something. I don't want to be more like him. I want to be happy for the guy, and on some level I am, but at the same time it just kinda stings every time something like this happens. It's not that big a deal, but I can't deny it's a thing.


----------



## nightflameauto

My house is such a shit-show when it comes to steak. My wife's a fan of turning any type of meat into shoe leather. Cook it until there is zero moisture and it's basically burnt toast tough. I, on the other hand, prefer tender, moist, juicy. Also in my meats. 

When I cook she whines incessantly about how dangerous it is. When she cooks I grit my teeth and spend four hours trying to choke down the crispy critter.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> My house is such a shit-show when it comes to steak. My wife's a fan of turning any type of meat into shoe leather. Cook it until there is zero moisture and it's basically burnt toast tough. I, on the other hand, prefer tender, moist, juicy. Also in my meats.
> 
> When I cook she whines incessantly about how dangerous it is. When she cooks I grit my teeth and spend four hours trying to choke down the crispy critter.


sounds like grounds for a divorce to me lol


----------



## Edika

In the past I'd eat it well done. I don't like the taste of blood or did enjoy the texture of raw meat. It takes real skill to actually make a stake well done and still be juicy. Probably why I didn't enjoy beef stakes that much in restaurants in the past.

Now I like my stake medium, just pink in the middle but not actually tasting raw. It really depends the country you order the stake as it has different meanings. In France I would order "a point" which would be medium. I asked for medium here in Northern Ireland and they asked me if it's medium rare or medium well and I inquired which would be closest to a bit pink in the middle. They told me medium rare and I went with that but when I cut into it it seemed like it was too raw for my taste. Seemed to be a bit more cooked than Blue, closer to Saignant. I tried eating it but it was too rare. The taste and texture were just appaling and the meat actually felt chewy. I asked for them to take the stake back and put it for another minute on the grill and it was perfect afterwards. So in Northern Ireland it's medium well for me.

EDIT: Image to show the levels of stake cooking in France


----------



## Adieu

Saignant, s'il vous plait


----------



## Edika

Adieu said:


> Saignant, s'il vous plait



Let me introduce you to a concept named fire


----------



## Seabeast2000

Left column


----------



## Seabeast2000

Sorry I meant to say "colonne gauche".


----------



## dr_game0ver

C' est colonne de gauche. Merci.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Only a problem if I let it be a problem dammit.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Came into some money....told two friends about it, both of whom I've known over 20 years.

Took 3 weeks but one of them just asked me to invest/give them money to start a bar. 

Fuckin hard no


----------



## thebeesknees22

damn................
........
I'm actually gonna break 100hrs at work this week. 

I'm surprisingly not all that tired. Probably from running on pure adrenaline lol


----------



## BornToLooze

thebeesknees22 said:


> damn................
> ........
> I'm actually gonna break 100hrs at work this week.
> 
> I'm surprisingly not all that tired. Probably from running on pure adrenaline lol



That's the same way I was a couple weeks ago when I worked like 12 10s, after a little bit it's just kind of a blur and before you know it you're up at 4 in the morning, heading out the door when you finally get to your day off.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> Something strikes me as slightly off with the way this is phrased - IMO a lead developer is not a project manager, and while those roles _can_ overlap, I don't know how reasonable it is to expect them to all the time. Depending on what kind of company that is, maybe you're dodging a bullet - maybe you're dodging a company that doesn't have very clearly defined roles. I could be wrong, but trying to spin it as maybe a good thing you don't land there. It's also my opinion that "project management" is definitely a role you can grow into, but take that with a grain of salt given I've never been in that position.



Well, the company isn't a software company actually, they just have a software department developing their own systems, and I would've been developing their one mobile app indefinitely. Project management was the wrong word I guess, but yeah, I meant stuff like defining conventions and monitoring that they're being followed and all that kind of stuff which I don't have any experience in.
But true, there's a chance I dodged a bullet.


----------



## Edika

steinmetzify said:


> Came into some money....told two friends about it, both of whom I've known over 20 years.
> 
> Took 3 weeks but one of them just asked me to invest/give them money to start a bar.
> 
> Fuckin hard no



I've seen that happen so many times I never tell anyone about money. My wife's brother had a small kiosk at some point that had good profits. He was making quite a bit of money and was advertising it. A lot of friends flocked over to make business offers. He decided to invest on a few of them with only verbal agreements to avoid taxes. It went as you can all imagine. He had to give up the kiosk at some point because the owners did not renew his lease and that was the end of that.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BornToLooze said:


> That's the same way I was a couple weeks ago when I worked like 12 10s, after a little bit it's just kind of a blur and before you know it you're up at 4 in the morning, heading out the door when you finally get to your day off.



lol yep.. Zombie mode will probably start sometime next week. I'm still feeling ok today, but that's only because I have so much stuff to do (from scratch...) and like zero time to come up with something that looks cool. lol fuuuu


----------



## MFB

Broke a string while changing from E to C Standard, and forgot about the fact that the nut isn't meant for the gauges I bought; so I'm going to drop it off with the tech down the street to have them file the nut to accommodate and be done with it. 

Then the other EC will go in Standard when the Alexi comes in.


----------



## thebeesknees22

You know when you tell someone to do A, B, C on something due soon. ....and then they do A, K, Z instead. And you ask them why, and they don't have a reason for doing something different other than the fact that they wanted to. 

yeah. 

...yeah... /me screams internally


----------



## Adieu

Yeah cuz A B C cyrillic is 1, 3, and...uh... 19 maybe?

Make sure you tell them what alphabet you're using.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Adieu said:


> Yeah cuz A B C cyrillic is 1, 3, and...uh... 19 maybe?
> 
> Make sure you tell them what alphabet you're using.




lol, no kidding.


----------



## thebeesknees22

day 8 of the madness.

I have entered the 9th circle. 

Someone left and I'm having to take over a setup to get something out. ...the setup ...is massive. And one section wasn't finished. .....and it's referencing things all over in various spots. ...and it was also moving things/doing stuff/ then moving it back/sometimes moving stuff to a weird spot to do stuff/then moving it back.

............
...........
..........
I am dead, Horatio.

lol ...gonna be a long day to figure this one out.


----------



## Kaura

nightflameauto said:


> My house is such a shit-show when it comes to steak. My wife's a fan of turning any type of meat into shoe leather. Cook it until there is zero moisture and it's basically burnt toast tough. I, on the other hand, prefer tender, moist, juicy. Also in my meats.
> 
> When I cook she whines incessantly about how dangerous it is. When she cooks I grit my teeth and spend four hours trying to choke down the crispy critter.



Haha, sounds like my parents. My mom loves the shoe leather steaks while my dad prefers them almost rare. I used to be in the shoe leather-camp as a kid because I thought the meat gets more tender that way but oh boy how wrong I was. 

Also, I gambled my bank account dry this weekend. I ended up winning 400€ but now I can't buy anything until tomorrow because banks don't do transfers on weekends.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

A good quality cut of meat prepared and cooked with discretion can be med/ well and not have the consistency of shoe leather. Too much "juice"... nah.


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


> Only a problem if I let it be a problem dammit.


If you're a fan of spice, you can turn it into a bigger problem. That ice cream + this sauce is the best god damned dessert I've ever tasted. Bar none.

https://pepperjoe.com/products/blueberry-reaper-hot-sauce



High Plains Drifter said:


> A good quality cut of meat prepared and cooked with discretion can be med/ well and not have the consistency of shoe leather. Too much "juice"... nah.


One of my fondest memories was stopping at a roadside diner, ordering a steak, then having the waitress go to the kitchen, "Steak. Knock the cow on the head and hit it with a heat gun for a second." for mine and "Steak, burn it." for her.


----------



## thebeesknees22

my router is dying. It's making horrible whirrring and screeching noises. I need to buy a new one, but I don't have time right now to shop for a good one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I had to execute a randomly maddening technical project tonight on very little sleep. Caffeine to the rescue and also for another sleepless night....


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> I had to execute a randomly maddening technical project tonight on very little sleep. Caffeine to the rescue and also for another sleepless night....




I feel your pain. I'm finishing up week two on trying to push through this nightmare project that I had to jump onto. 3-4 weeks left to go. 

I got this one over the main technical hurdle I think this week, but there's so much left to do........ ugh.... I need another coffee. lol

At least I don't think I'll hit 100hrs this week. Maybe like 90 something. 

.....2 weeks of no gym.. I'm definitely going back to hit the weights next week no matter what.


----------



## Adieu

thebeesknees22 said:


> my router is dying. It's making horrible whirrring and screeching noises. I need to buy a new one, but I don't have time right now to shop for a good one.



That's kind of impressive for something with no moving parts 

Have you tried an exorcist?


----------



## thebeesknees22

Adieu said:


> That's kind of impressive for something with no moving parts
> 
> Have you tried an exorcist?



believe it or not. It has a fan in it lol. (it's an old apple airport or whatever)

It's quiet today. maybe a spider or bug crawled in it and met a miserable end.


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> believe it or not. It has a fan in it lol. (it's an old apple airport or whatever)
> 
> It's quiet today. maybe a spider or bug crawled in it and met a miserable end.


Reminds me of when I had a little reef aquarium and one of the starfish got sucked into an impeller. From nearly silent to screaming hissing in a split second, as the tank turned into a cloud and I scrambled to figure out WTF was happening. Took me a long time to figure out a starfish was climbing the intake pole and lost an arm into the impeller housing. Poor little guy. It grew back of course, but that was one of the fastest water changes I ever pulled off successfully on that reef.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> Reminds me of when I had a little reef aquarium and one of the starfish got sucked into an impeller. From nearly silent to screaming hissing in a split second, as the tank turned into a cloud and I scrambled to figure out WTF was happening. Took me a long time to figure out a starfish was climbing the intake pole and lost an arm into the impeller housing. Poor little guy. It grew back of course, but that was one of the fastest water changes I ever pulled off successfully on that reef.




that ....is so sad.  

poor little guy


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adieu said:


> That's kind of impressive for something with no moving parts
> 
> Have you tried an exorcist?



Totally thought he was talking about a router like this:


----------



## LordCashew

thebeesknees22 said:


> that ....is so sad.
> 
> poor little guy



One summer night when the AC was on, I suddenly heard a ton of clatter coming from my AC condenser. In the 20 or so seconds it took me to get outside, it had subsided, so I figured a twig somehow made it through the fan grate and got chopped up.

Weeks later, I discovered that it was not a twig, but a mouse...


----------



## r33per

thebeesknees22 said:


> believe it or not. It has a fan in it lol. (it's an old apple airport or whatever)
> 
> It's quiet today. maybe a spider or bug crawled in it and met a miserable end.


Hey: moving parts need lubricant.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MaxOfMetal said:


> Totally thought he was talking about a router like this:
> 
> View attachment 100265



I totally have one of those!


----------



## thebeesknees22

LordIronSpatula said:


> One summer night when the AC was on, I suddenly heard a ton of clatter coming from my AC condenser. In the 20 or so seconds it took me to get outside, it had subsided, so I figured a twig somehow made it through the fan grate and got chopped up.
> 
> Weeks later, I discovered that it was not a twig, but a mouse...




grooosssssssss that's so nasty


----------



## Seabeast2000

Windows 10 fuckupdate whatever probably started to render my kbd/mouse irrelevant after going to lockscreen. Forcing a hard reboot and we don't want to do that very much before important shit starts getting corrupted. 

Anyway, turned all the power saving off, no help. Changed the lock screen saver to slide show and so far no problems. This is a solution I will sell with a $100/month Patreon subscription.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordIronSpatula said:


> One summer night when the AC was on, I suddenly heard a ton of clatter coming from my AC condenser. In the 20 or so seconds it took me to get outside, it had subsided, so I figured a twig somehow made it through the fan grate and got chopped up.
> 
> Weeks later, I discovered that it was not a twig, but a mouse...


----------



## BornToLooze

I had a big I don't get the new generation moment at work. Dude didn't want to work late because it wasn't worth it to stay late, and while I am a work to live not live to work person, we're off Thursday and Friday, out check is going to be as short as Gary Coleman.


----------



## Adieu

Work/globalization... I keep getting scheduled jobs for a midnight start date in my timezone

Which isn't easy, but would be doable

HOWEVER, the previous actors are often late AF on handing over the documents, and the delivery windows are often too narrow to start much later. 

Just now, grudgingly woke up to an alarm set to midnight for a job billed @5.5 hrs due in 7, groggy and tired... and it showed 26% ready and seems to be progressing at 10-15% per hour.

Yaaay.

Damn clients, if you're going to try to run a "just-in-time"-style digital conveyor sweatshop thing, AT LEAST kindly remember to regularly purge the lists of anyone who can't deliver their part anywhere close to on time


----------



## thebeesknees22

So here I am in MTL. It gets super low humidity in winter so I have a humidifier in my apartment. But it leaves white residue all over everything since I have hard water here. 

So every couple of days from now until spring I have to dust dust dust just to keep stuff relatively clean.


----------



## Nlelith

thebeesknees22 said:


> So here I am in MTL. It gets super low humidity in winter so I have a humidifier in my apartment. But it leaves white residue all over everything since I have hard water here.
> 
> So every couple of days from now until spring I have to dust dust dust just to keep stuff relatively clean.


Same, and even worse, all the electronics seems to attract these white particles.


----------



## BornToLooze

So me and the wife have been talking about what to get the kids for Xmas. Apparently you can't buy your high functioning autistic son a book on counting cards.

I got a 






Apparently not everybody got the same message from Rain Man.


----------



## Adieu

Depends how high functioning vs. how autistic, maybe

Or was her issue with the morality of cards and/or the supposed ethics issue of counting?


----------



## BornToLooze

Adieu said:


> Depends how high functioning vs. how autistic, maybe
> 
> Or was her issue with the morality of cards and/or the supposed ethics issue of counting?



Apparently it's cheating.


Like casinos aren't already stacked in their favor.


----------



## Adieu

BornToLooze said:


> Apparently it's cheating.
> 
> 
> Like casinos aren't already stacked in their favor.



So what?




It's a father's job to convey the hard and valuable life lessons.

People who can't count cards should never ever play.


----------



## Kaura

Just missed my weekly sauna shift because I had to pull another 12h shift. I swear I'm an inch away from cutting my wrists with a box cutter at work.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kaura said:


> Just missed my weekly sauna shift because I had to pull another 12h shift. I swear I'm an inch away from cutting my wrists with a box cutter at work.




i've done 12+hr days for so weeks, months, years that I forget it's not normal, and most people rarely if ever hit that mark. 

Hope you get OT pay for it! Buy a new guitar with the extra monies!


----------



## Adieu

Kaura said:


> Just missed my weekly sauna shift because I had to pull another 12h shift. I swear I'm an inch away from cutting my wrists with a box cutter at work.



Ouch.

Similar here, minus the sauna thing. Just churned out $2k in translations in the last 100 hours.

My brain is starting to mix up different Slavic languages already. I'm starting to subconsciously curse in Ukrainian.

Hmm... come to think of it, about time to turn off phone notifications and go shower and shave before my obsessive-compulsive workaholic tendencies explode my brain.


----------



## BornToLooze

Adieu said:


> So what?
> 
> View attachment 100467
> 
> 
> It's a father's job to convey the hard and valuable life lessons.
> 
> People who can't count cards should never ever play.



Actually, people who can't count cards should play with drunk people. 


But it comes from having a dark sense of humor. If he was in a chair it would be about how I'm going to get a new pair of Nikes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Tried to swap some crypto for another crypto. The problem is that I didn't have any fantom to cover the miniscule gas fee. SO then I bought some fantom. Except I bought it on the erc20 chain and then I had to bridge it. Ok, no problem. Aaaand I didn't have enough fantom to meet the minimum amount. So I bought more fantom. I finally had enough, but then I didn't have enough ethereum to cover the fucking gas fee to bridge the fantom. SO I had to buy some of that. I finally bridged the fantom and now I can start swapping for the crypto I wanted in the first fucking place.


----------



## TedEH

I'm not sure half of those are real words.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> Tried to swap some crypto for another crypto. The problem is that I didn't have any fantom to cover the miniscule gas fee. SO then I bought some fantom. Except I bought it on the erc20 chain and then I had to bridge it. Ok, no problem. Aaaand I didn't have enough fantom to meet the minimum amount. So I bought more fantom. I finally had enough, but then I didn't have enough ethereum to cover the fucking gas fee to bridge the fantom. SO I had to buy some of that. I finally bridged the fantom and now I can start swapping for the crypto I wanted in the first fucking place.


----------



## nightflameauto

Something something, crypto something, eth, something, words that should be words but don't look like they fit with the other words, something, more crypto, yeah.

I think that sums it up.

I've dabbled in crypto and made a few bucks here or there, but that whole paragraph is why I only ever dabbled. I only got so much brain capacity and I need to leave room for porn, dragons, music, swords, Al Bundy and hero complexes.


----------



## Kaura

Speaking of cryptos. A sick guitar just came on sale on local classifieds yesterday. I'm pretty tight in money until my mid-December paycheck but I would have exactly the amount of money on my crypto wallet that the guy asks for the guitar...


----------



## bostjan

Adieu said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Similar here, minus the sauna thing. Just churned out $2k in translations in the last 100 hours.
> 
> My brain is starting to mix up different Slavic languages already. I'm starting to subconsciously curse in Ukrainian.
> 
> Hmm... come to think of it, about time to turn off phone notifications and go shower and shave before my obsessive-compulsive workaholic tendencies explode my brain.


Growing up in a household where Slovene was occasionally used, and then living for a short time in Russia, I was surprised at how similar some things were. On the flip side of that, being conversational in German and traveling to the Zurich area a number of times for work, I was floored at how little I understood people speaking Swiss German.

Example sentence (something I overheard a child say once that just randomly struck me as sounding odd):

"But Mom, I ate mushrooms yesterday!"


Russian: "No mama, ya vchera yela griby." (But mom, I yesterday ate mushrooms)
Slovene: "Ampak mama, včeraj sem jedla gobe." (But mom, yesterday _past tense 1st person_ to eat [the j sounds like y, so jedla sounds a lot like yela] mushrooms) - the conjunction is the most different thing, other than that Russian has no "to be" verb, so it uses "ya," meaning "I" which sounds like Slovene "jaz"...
Ukrainian (google translate): "Ale mamo, ya vchora yiv hryby." (But mom, I yesterday ate mushrooms) - hryby sounds like griby in slavic, since g and h are pronounced similarly and i and y are pronounced similarly. 

All three of these are sort of mutually intelligible, although not really, but they at least all sound something alike. Grammar is different but similarly structured, at least at the beginner levels.

German: "Aber Mutti, ich habe gestern Pilze gegessen." (But mom, I have yesterday mushrooms eaten)
Swiss German: "Aber Mueti, nächte isch zmörgelen Schwammi habe." (But ?mom?, ???? ?I? ???? ???? have)

Totally different grammar and vocabulary, aside from pronouns and conjunctions.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Tried to swap some crypto for another crypto. The problem is that I didn't have any fantom to cover the miniscule gas fee. SO then I bought some fantom. Except I bought it on the erc20 chain and then I had to bridge it. Ok, no problem. Aaaand I didn't have enough fantom to meet the minimum amount. So I bought more fantom. I finally had enough, but then I didn't have enough ethereum to cover the fucking gas fee to bridge the fantom. SO I had to buy some of that. I finally bridged the fantom and now I can start swapping for the crypto I wanted in the first fucking place.




With suspensful orchestral music, this is a tech thriller.


----------



## Nlelith

KnightBrolaire said:


> Tried to swap some crypto for another crypto. The problem is that I didn't have any fantom to cover the miniscule gas fee. SO then I bought some fantom. Except I bought it on the erc20 chain and then I had to bridge it. Ok, no problem. Aaaand I didn't have enough fantom to meet the minimum amount. So I bought more fantom. I finally had enough, but then I didn't have enough ethereum to cover the fucking gas fee to bridge the fantom. SO I had to buy some of that. I finally bridged the fantom and now I can start swapping for the crypto I wanted in the first fucking place.


So, what NFT did you sell?


----------



## nightflameauto

Sleep is for the weak. Coffee is for the . . . 

Nope. Not strong. Alive? That doesn't feel right. Sitting at a desk. Coffee is for sitting at a desk.

*nods sagely*


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zoom calla need to be all close mic. Too many reverb signatures.


----------



## BornToLooze

I've been losing some weight, which is good and all that, but now the bracelet on my favorite watch is getting loose, and it's a pin and collar bracelet that's a pain in the ass to resize.

Pic for the watch fans


----------



## Adieu

bostjan said:


> Growing up in a household where Slovene was occasionally used, and then living for a short time in Russia, I was surprised at how similar some things were. On the flip side of that, being conversational in German and traveling to the Zurich area a number of times for work, I was floored at how little I understood people speaking Swiss German.
> 
> Example sentence (something I overheard a child say once that just randomly struck me as sounding odd):
> 
> "But Mom, I ate mushrooms yesterday!"
> 
> 
> Russian: "No mama, ya vchera yela griby." (But mom, I yesterday ate mushrooms)
> Slovene: "Ampak mama, včeraj sem jedla gobe." (But mom, yesterday _past tense 1st person_ to eat [the j sounds like y, so jedla sounds a lot like yela] mushrooms) - the conjunction is the most different thing, other than that Russian has no "to be" verb, so it uses "ya," meaning "I" which sounds like Slovene "jaz"...
> Ukrainian (google translate): "Ale mamo, ya vchora yiv hryby." (But mom, I yesterday ate mushrooms) - hryby sounds like griby in slavic, since g and h are pronounced similarly and i and y are pronounced similarly.
> 
> All three of these are sort of mutually intelligible, although not really, but they at least all sound something alike. Grammar is different but similarly structured, at least at the beginner levels.
> 
> German: "Aber Mutti, ich habe gestern Pilze gegessen." (But mom, I have yesterday mushrooms eaten)
> Swiss German: "Aber Mueti, nächte isch zmörgelen Schwammi habe." (But ?mom?, ???? ?I? ???? ???? have)
> 
> Totally different grammar and vocabulary, aside from pronouns and conjunctions.



It's closer still because you used feminine past tense in Russian (definitely) and Slovene (probably) but masculine in Ukrainian for your examples


----------



## Steinmetzify

Been running back and forth between SLC and St Paul for work which is ok, got a good friend that lives there and gives us the chance to jam weekly. 

Was sick of the cold and mentioned it to my boss just in passing; she loves me and when it came time to pick a guy to do a test run to Cali she picked me. 

Easy 3 day run, get some warm weather/sun, different gig, be fun. 

Go to get loaded this morning and our supplier is having issues and can’t load me at the appointed time, won’t be until this afternoon. Easy 3 day run just turned into a harder two day run. 

FWP? The harder two day run means I have to actually work 5 hours a day instead of 3-4.


----------



## nightflameauto

Have a good paying job. Would much rather sit at home working on my personal projects. Somehow, those always seem to fall to the wayside.


----------



## bostjan

Adieu said:


> It's closer still because you used feminine past tense in Russian (definitely) and Slovene (probably) but masculine in Ukrainian for your examples


Ah. Yeah, I've never been to Ukraine, don't speak Ukrainian, and used google translate. Would the correct declination be yila?

Incidentally, I've heard Ukrainian spoken before, and didn't understand enough to understand it. But I get the feeling that I could start to get the hang of it in maybe less than a week, if I was immersed in it.

I have a lot of friends back in Detroit who were born in Bosnia. I never learned Bosnian until I met them, yet I could understand maybe roughly 80% of what they said in Bosnian. Probably Bosnian and Slovenian are closer, linguistically, than Russian and Ukrainian.

For example, in Bosnian: I'm tired. I'm going home. is "Umoran sam. Idem kući." That's not how you'd say it in Slovene, but umoran means something like overworked, sam is I am with a little vowel shift, idem would be the word for "I go," if the verb "to go" was not irregularly conjugated, and kući sounds kind of like the word indicating to the hutt, so you can figure out the gist of this simple phrase immediately, since it sounds basically like "Oi'm overworked, I going to hutt."

Maybe I'm just really bad at whatever skill is required to decipher Swiss German. I've known tons of Bavarians and Austrians whom I could understand just fine. I never noted Germans mentioning that they don't understand Swiss German unless I asked.

In English, I don't think we have any similarly related languages. It seems like there's English and then there's foreign language. I guess if you consider Scottish to be not-English, as many linguists do (but I guess it's controversial), it's a similar situation to some of the Slavic languages' mutual similarities. If you know enough archaic English vocabulary, you'll probably have no trouble understanding Scottish, for the most part. But then the next closest-related language to English is Dutch, which probably sounds more like German than English to most English speakers. "Wie heeft dat glas daar gebroken?" might sound just enough like "Who had that glass there broken?" to figure it out, but "Welke jongen had je gisteren geslagen?" to me, sounds like the German phrase "Welcher Junge hat dich gestern geschlagen?" meaning "Which boy hit you yesterday?"

Anyway, this isn't the language thread, I guess. I just find this stuff fascinating. And what better way to enjoy life than to be fascinated by weird and random stuff like this?


----------



## p0ke

I've been cutting down on coffee (I only drank one cup this week), so now I'm drinking tea instead. But I fucking hate it  It just doesn't have enough flavor to me, no matter how long I soak the tea or no matter what tea (my wife has a huge collection), it's just like hot water to me.


----------



## thebeesknees22

p0ke said:


> I've been cutting down on coffee (I only drank one cup this week), so now I'm drinking tea instead. But I fucking hate it  It just doesn't have enough flavor to me, no matter how long I soak the tea or no matter what tea (my wife has a huge collection), it's just like hot water to me.




Sweet Tea is the nectar of the gods my friend! 

sweet tea = some kinda black tea (usually just cheap nestea or lipton or whatever. Since you're not in the USA you may need to do what I do and substitute it with English Breakfast tea) then ..... add sugar. If you're making a pitcher do 1 cup of sugar (like you would with lemonade). If it's just a single glass then 2 spoons of sugar will do. ..maybe 3 if you wanna be extra sugary.

It is.... perhaps the greatest drink ever made. lol


----------



## CanserDYI

God I cannot put sugar in my tea. I drink 4-5 cuppas a day and I can taste a single granule in my tea lol just drives me nuts. 

Earl Grey ftw.


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> God I cannot put sugar in my tea. I drink 4-5 cuppas a day and I can taste a single granule in my tea lol just drives me nuts.
> 
> Earl Grey ftw.



Oh you need to boil the water. That way when you add the sugar it just melts. It's kinda like drinkin' syrup. lol


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> God I cannot put sugar in my tea. I drink 4-5 cuppas a day and I can taste a single granule in my tea lol just drives me nuts.
> 
> Earl Grey ftw.



Have you tried Lady Grey?


----------



## p0ke

thebeesknees22 said:


> Sweet Tea is the nectar of the gods my friend!
> 
> sweet tea = some kinda black tea (usually just cheap nestea or lipton or whatever. Since you're not in the USA you may need to do what I do and substitute it with English Breakfast tea) then ..... add sugar. If you're making a pitcher do 1 cup of sugar (like you would with lemonade). If it's just a single glass then 2 spoons of sugar will do. ..maybe 3 if you wanna be extra sugary.
> 
> It is.... perhaps the greatest drink ever made. lol



Maybe I'll try that... I'm drinking my wife's expensive craft teas or whatever now because she can't drink those due to pregnancy (honey and ginger etc aren't good) and they'll expire before she can drink them again. We do have lipton and nestea here though, we just never buy them


----------



## Adieu

p0ke said:


> Maybe I'll try that... I'm drinking my wife's expensive craft teas or whatever now because she can't drink those due to pregnancy (honey and ginger etc aren't good) and they'll expire before she can drink them again. We do have lipton and nestea here though, we just never buy them



That stuff doesn't actually contain tea though

Btw tea doesn't really "expire", not in a matter of months or even years at least


----------



## thebeesknees22

Adieu said:


> That stuff doesn't actually contain tea though
> 
> Btw tea doesn't really "expire", not in a matter of months or even years at least




shush lol

it is the greatest drink ever real tea or not lol

You can use whatever tea. The lipton/nestea though is just the proper southern/hillbilly way to do it.


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> Btw tea doesn't really "expire", not in a matter of months or even years at least



Well the "best before" date on those is around new year's, of course they'll be drinkable way after... But anyway, since I'm drinking tea and we have lots of it, I might as well drink those.


----------



## TedEH

thebeesknees22 said:


> some kinda black tea (usually just cheap nestea or lipton or whatever. Since you're not in the USA you may need to do what I do and substitute it with English Breakfast tea) then ..... add sugar


I'm confused.... isn't nestea etc. already a sweetened drink? That stuff is loaded with sugar to begin with. I can't imagine _adding_ sugar to that.

An actual tea bag of black tea, sure - lots of room to add some kick to that drink, but I fail to see the connection there.


----------



## CanserDYI

Yeah I cant add sugar to black tea, let alone Nestea lol

Saw a friend's girlfriend put a sugar packet in her Pepsi at a pizza hut back in the day. *queue Clint Eastwood cringing gif*


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> I'm confused.... isn't nestea etc. already a sweetened drink? That stuff is loaded with sugar to begin with. I can't imagine _adding_ sugar to that.
> 
> An actual tea bag of black tea, sure - lots of room to add some kick to that drink, but I fail to see the connection there.




lol you buy the tea bags. Not the premade drinks. Or if you want extra hillbilly, just by the instant powder stuff for a single glass, but that stuff is kinda gross no matter how much sugar you put in it. 




ScottThunes1960 said:


> Cynic cover by Cynic





CanserDYI said:


> Yeah I cant add sugar to black tea, let alone Nestea lol
> 
> Saw a friend's girlfriend put a sugar packet in her Pepsi at a pizza hut back in the day. *queue Clint Eastwood cringing gif*




Putting sugar in Pepsi is maaaaybe a bit overkill.


----------



## Edika

Tea is for when you're sick or have a sore throat! Period!


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol you buy the tea bags. Not the premade drinks. Or if you want extra hillbilly, just by the instant powder stuff for a single glass, but that stuff is kinda gross no matter how much sugar you put in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting sugar in Pepsi is maaaaybe a bit overkill.


MAYBE?? it's definitely overkill lol I can barely even drink Pepsi as it is....

I've completely switched to carbonated water drinks when I'm eating pizza/burgers/ fatty foods that saturate your taste buds, tastes exactly like pop when you're eating those foods.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

CanserDYI said:


> Saw a friend's girlfriend put a sugar packet in her Pepsi at a pizza hut back in the day. *queue Clint Eastwood cringing gif*



Had a g/f many years ago. When we'd be partying, she'd open a beer, pour out maybe 1/4 to 1/3 of it then fill it back up with cream soda... fkn gross. 



CanserDYI said:


> I've completely switched to carbonated water drinks when I'm eating pizza/burgers/ fatty foods that saturate your taste buds, tastes exactly like pop when you're eating those foods.



I may try this. I cut WAY back on soda about a year ago but I still drink a can every few days. I'd like to stop completely but that ice cold caffeinated carbonated nectar is hard to shake completely... especially with something salty or like a burger or whatever. 

I really wish I could just drink unsweetened tea ( or water) but as much as I've tried and tried to like tea... I still to this day just think it tastes weird.


----------



## Adieu

Just drink the Diet versions


----------



## CanserDYI

High Plains Drifter said:


> Had a g/f many years ago. When we'd be partying, she'd open a beer, pour out maybe 1/4 to 1/3 of it then fill it back up with cream soda... fkn gross.
> 
> 
> 
> I may try this. I cut WAY back on soda about a year ago but I still drink a can every few days. I'd like to stop completely but that ice cold caffeinated carbonated nectar is hard to shake completely... especially with something salty or like a burger or whatever.
> 
> I really wish I could just drink unsweetened tea ( or water) but as much as I've tried and tried to like tea... I still to this day just think it tastes weird.


My suggestion is try the lemon lime one first, and make sure you have started eating food first, as you start to lose the "sweet" taste of pop with all that grease coating the inside of your mouth, it literally just tastes like sprite. I've tried a back and forth and while there is a difference if you have both next to each other, its really close. 

Diet versions are fullllllll of phenylalinine or whatever however you spell it and also, still like half sugar.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Adieu said:


> Just drink the Diet versions





CanserDYI said:


> My suggestion is try the lemon lime one first, and make sure you have started eating food first, as you start to lose the "sweet" taste of pop with all that grease coating the inside of your mouth, it literally just tastes like sprite. I've tried a back and forth and while there is a difference if you have both next to each other, its really close.
> 
> Diet versions are fullllllll of phenylalinine or whatever however you spell it and also, still like half sugar.



Imma try that... love lemon/ lime flavors especially so... yeah. Thanks for the tip. 

My issue with diet soda and zero-sugar sports drinks is the sucrose/ sucralose. Some say it's safe, others say not. Also, yeah... phenylalanine, aspartame, etc. Trying to lower my blood pressure and raise my metabolism so diet stuff just doesn't appeal to me for those aspects alone.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Imma try that... love lemon/ lime flavors especially so... yeah. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> My issue with diet soda and zero-sugar sports drinks is the sucrose/ sucralose. Some say it's safe, others say not. Also, yeah... phenylalanine, aspartame, etc. Trying to lower my blood pressure and raise my metabolism so diet stuff just doesn't appeal to me for those aspects alone.



Try Lady Grey. It’s basically Earl Grey with lemon and orange peel. Add a little honey or agave syrup if you want it a little sweeter.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lady_Grey_(tea)


----------



## Adieu

Earl Grey is weird.

It makes your ballsack sag. It's the weirdest feeling.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Woke up too early, got a bunch of stuff done for about....13 hours. Then took a break, hard nap until 7:45 PM....son of a BITCH my sleepy clock is effed for a another day.


----------



## ramses

Shall I be conservative and wait out the cryptocurrency December 2021 crash, or shall I buy the dip and take advantage of all the fearful weak handed normies????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Nlelith

p0ke said:


> I've been cutting down on coffee (I only drank one cup this week), so now I'm drinking tea instead. But I fucking hate it


Try chicory. It's hard to find a good one, and if you drink without milk it's nothing like a black coffee, though.


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> Tea is for when you're sick or have a sore throat! Period!



Agreed. I really just can't be bothered with this bs  I'll be going back to coffee, I just gotta limit it to 1-2 cups a day...

Surprisingly though, I tried putting sugar in my tea this morning and I liked it! I didn't put much, so it didn't actually make it much sweeter but it brought out the tea flavor much more.


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> Agreed. I really just can't be bothered with this bs  I'll be going back to coffee, I just gotta limit it to 1-2 cups a day...
> 
> Surprisingly though, I tried putting sugar in my tea this morning and I liked it! I didn't put much, so it didn't actually make it much sweeter but it brought out the tea flavor much more.



You can substitute sugar with honey. It still is sweet and it's a healthier alternative than sugar.


----------



## thebeesknees22

p0ke said:


> ....
> Surprisingly though, I tried putting sugar in my tea this morning and I liked it! I didn't put much, so it didn't actually make it much sweeter but it brought out the tea flavor much more.



haha yesss yeees, welcome to the dark side.


----------



## nightflameauto

Sweetener for coffee or tea = agave syrup. Don't know why but it hits me better than honey or sugar. Plus it dissolves super quick in hot liquid.

Though truth be told I rarely sweeten drinks anymore. I've kinda moved away from the sweet spectrum over the last few months. Except for the agave butter I make for sourdough. Fuck my face that shit is like heaven. I even have my coworkers addicted to that shit.

My FWP today is the same as it was most of last week. I just want to take a massive number of days off and write/edit my damn books. Book one is in final edit right now before it goes to my beta readers and I'm pumped to get reactions. Book two and three are in early edits, and book four and five are in draft. I wish I was six people so I could get further faster. Need more time. Argh!


----------



## bostjan

thebeesknees22 said:


> Putting sugar in Pepsi is maaaaybe a bit overkill.



I think putting sugar in Pepsi would just make the Pepsi taste less sweet. 

I used to drink a lot of tea. My parents both drank it all of the time. I kind of slowly got away from it until I was in Russia, then, well, the tea there was too good to pass up. But every time I stopped drinking tea, I would get headaches. So be carefully with caffeine dependency if you start drinking a lot of tea (or whatever caffeinated beverage).

Whether you use bee vomit (aka honey) or the juice of mutant grasses (aka sugar) or unfermented tequila (aka agave), just make sure you don't go too crazy. Those substances can be way more addictive than caffeine and likely overuse of them causes more health problems, long-term.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Damn, ordered some stuff. 

Only received half of it.

...sigh.. Time to contact customer service.


----------



## LordCashew

p0ke said:


> I've been cutting down on coffee (I only drank one cup this week), so now I'm drinking tea instead. But I fucking hate it  It just doesn't have enough flavor to me, no matter how long I soak the tea or no matter what tea (my wife has a huge collection), it's just like hot water to me.


Does your wife have Pu-Ehr? That’s the only tea that’s come close to scratching the coffee itch for me. It’s thick, earthy and malty. Kind of expensive though…


----------



## BornToLooze

CanserDYI said:


> God I cannot put sugar in my tea. I drink 4-5 cuppas a day and I can taste a single granule in my tea lol just drives me nuts.
> 
> Earl Grey ftw.







Fill a jar with water, sugar, and tea bags, leave it on your porch in the sun.


----------



## CanserDYI

BornToLooze said:


> View attachment 100807
> 
> 
> 
> Fill a jar with water, sugar, and tea bags, leave it on your porch in the sun.


Oh we do the same just no sugar, we have taste buds up here


----------



## BornToLooze

CanserDYI said:


> Oh we do the same just no sugar, we have taste buds up here



Depending on where up there is, that's questionable, but to segue into another first world problem...

The team I work with at my new job consists of 2 Mexicans and a black girl, and for some reason they're under the impression that that just because I'm white I think pepper is spicy. They were talking about menudo and I asked what it was (I know, I'm a failure of a Texan that doesn't know Mexican food that good) and they thought I'd freak because it has stomach in it. I'm the other kind of white boy, I had gator before I ever tried a salad.


----------



## MFB

If they were smarter they would have messed with you saying menudo isn't a type of food, just a late 70s boy band.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> Fill a jar with water, sugar, and tea bags, leave it on your porch in the sun.



What is this "sun" you speak of? That's a separate fwp though 



LordIronSpatula said:


> Does your wife have Pu-Ehr? That’s the only tea that’s come close to scratching the coffee itch for me. It’s thick, earthy and malty. Kind of expensive though…



Nope... Just various kinds of flavored black and green teas. I thought I finally found a good one this morning (lemon and ginger black tea), smelled really nice but then I took a sip and fuuuck, same colored hot water as always


----------



## BlackMastodon

This thread makes me want a Ginger and peach tea with some honey. So I'm gonna make one. 
Tea needs sugar, but I don't like tea with milk, which is sacrilege in my partner's family.


----------



## Kaura

My apartment complex hallway has been smelling of weed for like 5 days now but today it smelled literally like dog shit. I just went out for a smoke and guess what I found on the rug in front of the backdoor? Literal dog shit.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'd rather find weed


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> Tea needs sugar, but I don't like tea with milk, which is sacrilege in my partner's family.



Yeah, I learned this the hard way. I'd never put sugar into coffee, so that's why I didn't put any into my tea either at first. I guess I'll have to buy some honey to try that as well - I used to drink honey flavored tea when I was a kid so I guess putting actual honey into it should work too. 
My wife puts milk in her tea, but I just can't because it makes it taste like milk mixed with water... I guess if you'd manage to make super bitter and strong tea milk would work with that, but there's just no way normal tea bags can achieve that.


----------



## Adieu

Kaura said:


> My apartment complex hallway has been smelling of weed for like 5 days now but today it smelled literally like dog shit. I just went out for a smoke and guess what I found on the rug in front of the backdoor? Literal dog shit.



Maybe it's Labrador


----------



## r33per

Tea:

Boil kettle of water
Add two Yorkshire Tea teabags into teapot
When fully boiled, add water to teapot. Allow 2-3 minutes for infusion
Get two decent-sized mugs
Add a splash of milk into each mug
Pour contents of teapot into each mug until suitably filled. Remember: no-one likes a mug with the tide half out...
Take one mug for one's self, present the other to one's spouse
At no point should sugar or sweetener enter the mugs.


----------



## ArtDecade

r33per said:


> Tea:
> 
> Boil kettle of water
> Add two Yorkshire Tea teabags into teapot
> When fully boiled, add water to teapot. Allow 2-3 minutes for infusion
> Get two decent-sized mugs
> NOPE
> Pour contents of teapot into each mug until suitably filled. Remember: no-one likes a mug with the tide half out...
> Take one mug for one's self, present the other to one's spouse
> At no point should milk, sugar, or sweetener enter the mugs.



Fixed.


----------



## TedEH

1. Just buy a coffee


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I wanna flex my saxophone on here bc all I do is post silly guitar pictures and I have actually impressive instruments, not just my silly production BCRs. Sadly there is no place I could post.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I wanna flex my saxophone on here bc all I do is post silly guitar pictures and I have actually impressive instruments, not just my silly production BCRs. Sadly there is no place I could post.



Share it wherever you want.


----------



## Adieu

I think you have to be Bill to pull off saxophone = cool.

Boning everything that moves and holding the highest elected office around might also help.


----------



## BornToLooze

MFB said:


> If they were smarter they would have messed with you saying menudo isn't a type of food, just a late 70s boy band.



One of my buddies has a story about being drunk and eating a lot of menudo, so I know it's a thing, but I can never remember what's in it because it only comes up when we've been drinking. I always think it has goat in it, but no, it's just cow stomach.


----------



## Furtive Glance

My fridge is too loud.


----------



## LordCashew

BornToLooze said:


> I always think it has goat in it…


 Birria de chivo, another excellent option.


----------



## Kaura

I earlier said that my hallway has been smelling of weed and I just went out for a smoke and saw a cop car there. I then sneaked up the hallway and eavesdropped on the cops talking to these "suspects" for 15 minutes or so. Sounds like it's not just weed they're accused of but that they have been skipping draft and had some other petty crimes on them. I guess the FTW is that I finally found out who were the cause of the smell but I guess I can't buy any now because I heard the cops say they will destroy everything they found.


----------



## CanserDYI

My 4 year old daughter looks at me while I'm eating an oatmeal cookie, "Papa is that a big person cookie?" I look at her and say "What do you mean?" She says back "Oh you know like big person drinks we cant have and big person brownies for you and mama"


----------



## Seabeast2000

Circle K 24 oz cup on the counter, looks like it needs to be dumped and chucked. Go to dump out, thicc yellow goo comes out. Its that PVC nacho cheese. what in the tarnation? Turns out a fam member dips their hot Cheetos in it. 
Trve snacking.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have options paralysis about which vocal mic to buy, and which drum program to replace frooty loops. I used to program drums hit by hit but gave it up due to how tedious it was.


----------



## p0ke

I have the worst luck ever trying to get the covid vaccine. I got the 1st dose way back when it was made available, but then on the day I was supposed to get the second one I had a water leak in the basement that I had to handle basically all day.
Then they changed the system so you don't even need to book a time to get it, but I just haven't gotten around to it. Which is really silly because the vaccination site is right next to my house, just across a little playground area.
I've been putting it off to avoid having to cancel stuff if I get sick from it, since all kinds of events are already very few and far between at the moment. But today I figured now I'll do it. I went, and of course the "no time reservation" time is 8-14 specifically on Thursdays, and I went there just after two o'clock... On all other days it's 8-17 

Oh well, I'll just go tomorrow morning after taking my daughter to daycare, so I'll basically be waiting behind the door when they open up... We'll see what happens this time.

The good thing is that I don't have to argue with my wife about it anymore - she finally came to her senses a couple of weeks ago and took the first dose right away (second one scheduled for the beginning of January, I think).


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> My 4 year old daughter looks at me while I'm eating an oatmeal cookie, "Papa is that a big person cookie?" I look at her and say "What do you mean?" She says back "Oh you know like big person drinks we cant have and big person brownies for you and mama"



This is just good parenting imo. My friend's kid asks an adult at parties, "does this have marijuana in it?" when she's getting after a tray of unknown goodies. Being cabin dwelling hippies, the answer is often "yes." Her parents explain cannabis and alcohol the same way: adults are allowed to have it, and you can try it when you're an adult if you want to.

I have a vasectomy and a cat though, so feel free to piss on my idea of "good parenting."

My struggle:

I like my job at the pot farm a lot, I love learning and working with plants, and the basically endless supply of "finger hash" isn't bad either. It doesn't pay nearly enough, though, and worse, my pick-hand wrist and thumb are starting to act up from hours of trimming and pruning. I've been calling out of work to let my hand recover, while being keenly aware that I'm just going to go back to work and hurt it some more until I call out again, and that playing guitar is actively making the problem worse so long as I have this job.

There is a solution, fortunately, it just means I have to get off my butt and make it happen. I worked for the school district as a SpEd aide before finishing my degree, and found out yesterday that I can get SpEd teaching certification in 24 credits as a post-baccalaureate program. I'll hold out until my performance review in January and get my bonus if I can, but this is honestly starting to be an emergent situation that needs immediate remedying.

TL;DR my body is telling me to pick guitar or manual labor for the rest of my life, and it's time for me to go back to school (for work), and back to school (for school).


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> This is just good parenting imo. My friend's kid asks an adult at parties, "does this have marijuana in it?" when she's getting after a tray of unknown goodies. Being cabin dwelling hippies, the answer is often "yes." Her parents explain cannabis and alcohol the same way: adults are allowed to have it, and you can try it when you're an adult if you want to.
> 
> I have a vasectomy and a cat though, so feel free to piss on my idea of "good parenting."
> 
> My struggle:
> 
> I like my job at the pot farm a lot, I love learning and working with plants, and the basically endless supply of "finger hash" isn't bad either. It doesn't pay nearly enough, though, and worse, my pick-hand wrist and thumb are starting to act up from hours of trimming and pruning. I've been calling out of work to let my hand recover, while being keenly aware that I'm just going to go back to work and hurt it some more until I call out again, and that playing guitar is actively making the problem worse so long as I have this job.
> 
> There is a solution, fortunately, it just means I have to get off my butt and make it happen. I worked for the school district as a SpEd aide before finishing my degree, and found out yesterday that I can get SpEd teaching certification in 24 credits as a post-baccalaureate program. I'll hold out until my performance review in January and get my bonus if I can, but this is honestly starting to be an emergent situation that needs immediate remedying.
> 
> TL;DR my body is telling me to pick guitar or manual labor for the rest of my life, and it's time for me to go back to school (for work), and back to school (for school).


I miss trimming and pruning, did that long before it was legal hahaha 

I had no idea she even knew that they were "big person brownies", although she does notice I bake myself a batch every week and theyre not allowed to lick that bowl hahaha I knew they'd have to put the pieces together sooner or later.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> I miss trimming and pruning, did that long before it was legal hahaha
> 
> I had no idea she even knew that they were "big person brownies", although she does notice I bake myself a batch every week and theyre not allowed to lick that bowl hahaha I knew they'd have to put the pieces together sooner or later.



Smart kid you got there.

I love pruning especially, it's extremely satisfying and doesn't feel like work at all except for the whole messing-up-my-hand thing.


----------



## p0ke

The word "wholesome" is bugging the fuck out of me. Why do people have to force feed that into everything?


----------



## BornToLooze

So I get really bad seasonal depression because of some stuff...so I'm not big on anything Xmas related.

Also me, half drunk jamming to Trans Siberian Orchestra had all the presents wrapped in like 5 minutes because wrapping presents is one of those hidden skills I'm not really sure where I got.


----------



## lurè

Got another fucking brown sweater as christmas present.

I hate the color brown with all my soul.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Frozen sink drain pipe at the landlord's airbnb. They're out of town and the handyman isn't actually very handy so I've been slowly taking over his duties. It's more of a hassle than anything, it's too much pipe to thaw all at once with the heat gun at this temperature so I have the elbow coming out of the house wrapped in a heating pad and a space heater blowing hot air on the inside. I'll go check it later tonight and tomorrow morning, hoping by then I'll just be able to hit the end with the heat gun and knock the popsicle out with a mallet.

The fact that this problem stems from not having true indoor plumbing may very nearly disqualify it from being a "first-world" problem. On the other hand, I am getting paid fairly well to deal with it and it's not, strictly speaking, my problem.



lurè said:


> Got another fucking brown sweater as christmas present.
> 
> I hate the color brown with all my soul.



My deepest condolences on your poop sweater.


----------



## Bodes

Finally got out of Melbourne, and into Thailand, for my wife's family Christmas. Could not give a flying monkey about the heat or the beaches. Nor the fact that my brother in law tries to have me in a state of inebriation by 10am.


----------



## dr_game0ver

It is the 29th of December and it's 17°c outside. Did we switched hemisphere and no one told me?


----------



## BornToLooze

What in the Jerry Springer fuck did my New Years turn into???

Went to my SIL's for a couple drinks and by the end of the night I'm filling out a police report because apparently a couple mimosas is all it takes for some grown ups to forget your a motherfucking adult.


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> What in the Jerry Springer fuck did my New Years turn into???
> 
> Went to my SIL's for a couple drinks and by the end of the night I'm filling out a police report because apparently a couple mimosas is all it takes for some grown ups to forget your a motherfucking adult.


Sounds familiar. Except in my family it's beers and whiskey, but the end result is the same. It's either police reports or hospital visits. Sometimes both.

Gee. I wonder why I stopped going to big family gatherings in my twenties.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Took two weeks off for the holidays, had a blast, everyone had a really good time. Went back to work yesterday, was actually looking forward to it as I like my job. 

Problems with a supplier meant no product, no way to load, nowhere to go. My boss called me afterwards and told me to feel free to go home for a couple days, won’t be going out again until at least tomorrow or Thursday. 

FWP: I wanted to work but can’t even though I still get paid for trying lol


----------



## p0ke

My diet is kicking my ass! 
I made a new years resolution of sorts, because besides just being chubby I started having blood pressure issues, so I decided now's the time to act.
I know this thing works because I did it in 2017 and almost reached my optimal weight, but then I slipped into old habits and thanks to the pandemic it got even worse.

I know from past experience that the first few days are the worst, but it just really sucks to be hungry all the time


----------



## Adieu

p0ke said:


> My diet is kicking my ass!
> I made a new years resolution of sorts, because besides just being chubby I started having blood pressure issues, so I decided now's the time to act.
> I know this thing works because I did it in 2017 and almost reached my optimal weight, but then I slipped into old habits and thanks to the pandemic it got even worse.
> 
> I know from past experience that the first few days are the worst, but it just really sucks to be hungry all the time



Try keto + exercise

It works well if you can stay off beer, grains, and sweets


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> Try keto + exercise
> 
> It works well if you can stay off beer, grains, and sweets



Yeah keto is essentially what I'm doing, combined with some sort of intermittent starving or whatever it's called (aka no food or snacks after dinner, until breakfast next morning). I did that in 2017 and lost almost 30kg (66lbs) in half a year, without any increased exercise. Granted, I did walk to work every day vs. now I'm working from home, so I'm gonna have to compensate for that. I still get about half the step count I used to, so it won't take that much of change really. It helps that I live in a 3-story house and have to run up and down the stairs all the time  But yeah, the plan is to add some more intensive exercise once I've gotten started with this.

So the FWP is that I know what I'm doing, but it's still a pain in the ass to be hungry all the time, until you get used to it. I'm already adjusting though, so it won't be long before it feels perfectly normal.


----------



## MFB

After running for the first two weeks of last month, and then getting back into at the end of the month after finishing a quarantine, I decided to see what sort of endurance I actually have when running. My normal run is 5 miles on the elliptical, coming in under 42 minutes, somewhere around an 8:10 pace.

Last night I did 6 miles at an 8:30 pace, and my legs aren't happy with me. If the gym wasn't closing I could have potentially done 7 in under the hour, but I still need to be able to walk today; which doesn't feel too good either, but it's not as bad as what it could have been.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Apparently corn oil is off the menu. Couldn't seem to find any.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> (aka no food or snacks after dinner, until breakfast next morning)


I always thought that was just normal eating. Isn't that less "a diet" and more just a good general decision?


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> I always thought that was just normal eating. Isn't that less "a diet" and more just a good general decision?



Depends on what time you have dinner, I guess. We usually have dinner around 5 pm, so that leaves a pretty long gap until the next meal. So I've basically gotten used to eating a small meal before going to bed.


----------



## jaxadam

p0ke said:


> Depends on what time you have dinner, I guess. We usually have dinner around 5 pm, so that leaves a pretty long gap until the next meal. So I've basically gotten used to eating a small meal before going to bed.



It’s generally a good idea if you are active to get something before bed. I do a protein pudding, but another good muscle building powerhouse combo is peanut butter and low fat cottage cheese. I’m not a big fan of keto, but whatever works for you right now is a good start.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> Depends on what time you have dinner, I guess. We usually have dinner around 5 pm, so that leaves a pretty long gap until the next meal. So I've basically gotten used to eating a small meal before going to bed.


I generally do the same - eat somewhere between 5 and 6 most days. It's also usually the heaviest meal of the day though, and happens after most of the activity of the day is over - so there's not much of a need to "top up", so to speak. I've read in some places that you're supoooooosed to consume something every 3 hours or so in order to keep your metabolism from slowing down, but that doesn't mean a meal per-se, and I don't know how true it is.

I can't speak for anyone else, but I used to snack a fair bit after the last meal of the day, but not because I was hungry - it was just because I was bored, and I really like food, and I really like snacking. It made a big difference for me to just acknowledge that trying to stop snacking was going to be a losing battle, so the focus for me became _what_ and _how much_ instead of when. Where before I might have gone "I want a snack... time for a sandwich", I'll now go "I want a snack... lets pick at the bag of baby carrots I intentionally stocked up on for this purpose". 

If I had to guess, a lot of eating patterns come down to culture more so than any health considerations. I was under the impression that eating again after supper was regarded as unhealthy if you're not trying to do something very specific with your diet. Had no idea that it was considered "a diet" in itself.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Started a Keto-ish thing 12/1….combined with intermittent fasting (most of which takes place when I’m asleep) I’m mostly eating protein/fats and basically cut out carbs. 

Dude that set me up with the plan is a nutritionist and we’ve been friends for years, he knows me and built my end meal to suit me. If I want it and I’m good on the carbs throughout the day I can have a cheeseburger and a few shots/beers with that meal. 

Quit eating at 7pm, don’t eat again until 11am the next day. Typical meal is usually a protein shake and a cheese stick, although I’ll substitute a few things throughout the day. There’s a company called Quest, and they make protein bars and stuff….they have really good bags of chips, sort of like Doritos…although to me they shit all over Doritos. 19g of protein and 4g of carbs in each bag. 

I eat 5 times per day and take a supplement stack. I’m never hungry and this shit is working. 

I’ve lost 27 lbs since 12/1, and it shows no signs of slowing down. I feel really good, really even. Anxiety is way down, I sleep like a drunk baby, moods are a lot better (I have rage issues but this has helped me get that under control a LOT) too. 

Gonna keep this up as I want to get down to about 175lbs. Gonna keep it up after as well; I feel great and see no reason to go back to what I was eating before. 

Plus side is that the stuff I used to eat on a reg tastes like shit now….my wife had her doubts but she was pretty shocked I maintained this thru the holidays, and she enjoys my better moods and increased self confidence. 

Been a long road to get here and it took a lot of patience training, but it’s working and I’m digging it a lot.


----------



## jaxadam

steinmetzify said:


> Started a Keto-ish thing 12/1….combined with intermittent fasting (most of which takes place when I’m asleep) I’m mostly eating protein/fats and basically cut out carbs.
> 
> Dude that set me up with the plan is a nutritionist and we’ve been friends for years, he knows me and built my end meal to suit me. If I want it and I’m good on the carbs throughout the day I can have a cheeseburger and a few shots/beers with that meal.
> 
> Quit eating at 7pm, don’t eat again until 11am the next day. Typical meal is usually a protein shake and a cheese stick, although I’ll substitute a few things throughout the day. There’s a company called Quest, and they make protein bars and stuff….they have really good bags of chips, sort of like Doritos…although to me they shit all over Doritos. 19g of protein and 4g of carbs in each bag.
> 
> I eat 5 times per day and take a supplement stack. I’m never hungry and this shit is working.
> 
> I’ve lost 27 lbs since 12/1, and it shows no signs of slowing down. I feel really good, really even. Anxiety is way down, I sleep like a drunk baby, moods are a lot better (I have rage issues but this has helped me get that under control a LOT) too.
> 
> Gonna keep this up as I want to get down to about 175lbs. Gonna keep it up after as well; I feel great and see no reason to go back to what I was eating before.
> 
> Plus side is that the stuff I used to eat on a reg tastes like shit now….my wife had her doubts but she was pretty shocked I maintained this thru the holidays, and she enjoys my better moods and increased self confidence.
> 
> Been a long road to get here and it took a lot of patience training, but it’s working and I’m digging it a lot.



Quest bars are awesome.

It’s amazing once you eliminate things, you completely lose the desire/taste for them. At one point I was eating so clean I couldn’t even watch a pizza commercial or drive by a fast food restaurant without getting nauseous.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> I generally do the same - eat somewhere between 5 and 6 most days. It's also usually the heaviest meal of the day though, and happens after most of the activity of the day is over - so there's not much of a need to "top up", so to speak. I've read in some places that you're supoooooosed to consume something every 3 hours or so in order to keep your metabolism from slowing down, but that doesn't mean a meal per-se, and I don't know how true it is.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else, but I used to snack a fair bit after the last meal of the day, but not because I was hungry - it was just because I was bored, and I really like food, and I really like snacking. It made a big difference for me to just acknowledge that trying to stop snacking was going to be a losing battle, so the focus for me became _what_ and _how much_ instead of when. Where before I might have gone "I want a snack... time for a sandwich", I'll now go "I want a snack... lets pick at the bag of baby carrots I intentionally stocked up on for this purpose".
> 
> If I had to guess, a lot of eating patterns come down to culture more so than any health considerations. I was under the impression that eating again after supper was regarded as unhealthy if you're not trying to do something very specific with your diet. Had no idea that it was considered "a diet" in itself.



Yeah I don't know if it's considered a diet or whatever, all this is just a combination of stuff I've heard good things about or actually tried. Intermittent fasting was the term I was looking for, the same as @steinmetzify talked about.
Anyway, keto I guess is the main diet I'm doing.


----------



## MFB

I actually buy Quest protein powder for my "lunch" as I just have a protein shake and like, a hot pocket or pop-tart, and even that is because I started to just get depressed just drinking my meal and having my coworkers look at me like a psychopath. I'm sure there's tastier out there, but for the price and convenience of it, I'm totally on board with them.


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> a hot pocket or pop-tart


----------



## thebeesknees22

I had my heater up all the way.... was still cold so I broke out the blanket. 

....now I'm too hot. ....but if I take it off I'm cold again...


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I had my heater up all the way.... was still cold so I broke out the blanket.
> 
> ....now I'm too hot. ....but if I take it off I'm cold again...



do you have any dogs sir?


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> do you have any dogs sir?



haha Unfortunately I haven't I was a kid. I would get one, but I work too many hours to take care of one.

I had a keeshond back in the day though!


----------



## Kaura

Not sure if exactly even a FWP, but I think last weekend I snagged my fretting ring finger on one of the sharp fret edges on my Strat that's going through some serious winter spret sprout and got a nice cut on it. Well, combining that with skin biting syndrome (don't google it) and now my ring finger is completely out of comission and playing guitar is pretty much on hold until my finger heals.


----------



## BornToLooze

nightflameauto said:


> Sounds familiar. Except in my family it's beers and whiskey, but the end result is the same. It's either police reports or hospital visits. Sometimes both.
> 
> Gee. I wonder why I stopped going to big family gatherings in my twenties.



I mean, I might get an assault charge because I jumped into the middle of a fist fight to protect a year old baby. But you gotta do what you gotta do, sometimes family is an F word.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> I mean, I might get an assault charge because I jumped into the middle of a fist fight to protect a year old baby. But you gotta do what you gotta do, sometimes family is an F word.


Well that fucking sucks.


----------



## p0ke

Continuation from the car thread: my damned trunk froze again. I guess I just won't use it at all until spring


----------



## Adieu

p0ke said:


> Continuation from the car thread: my damned trunk froze again. I guess I just won't use it at all until spring



Has it been in consistently freezing temperatures or a bunch of frost/defrost cycles like heated parking garages and deep subzero temps outside or constant near-zero temps fluctuating back and forth?

Do you see how condensation could be dripping into the locking mechanism?


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> Has it been in consistently freezing temperatures or a bunch of frost/defrost cycles like heated parking garages and deep subzero temps outside or constant near-zero temps fluctuating back and forth?
> 
> Do you see how condensation could be dripping into the locking mechanism?



Pretty much consistently freezing temperatures. The only time there's been frost/defrost cycles is when I heated it with a heat gun a little bit (which always makes it work, takes just a couple of seconds to melt).

I haven't had a chance to let it sit in a parking garage long enough for it to melt properly yet, gotta do that someday soon and see if that helps...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

youtube in desktop is being weird and won't populate comment sections or my watch later playlist.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> youtube in desktop is being weird and won't populate comment sections or my watch later playlist.


Disabling YouTube comments sounds like a feature, not bug.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Disabling YouTube comments sounds like a feature, not bug.


i don't really care about the comments, i just want to be able to see the stuff in my watch later playlist


----------



## Kaura

Second day in a row I forgot to buy some tortilla bread, therefore rendering the rest of the tortilla ingredients in my fridge useless. Sigh, guess I have to make another trip to the convenience store today.


----------



## thebeesknees22

My apartment is roasting so I turned my heat off. I tried to crack a window, but it's -22C and it "feels like" (according to the internet) -34C outside right now so I can't even open it the tiniest bit without freezing.


----------



## CanserDYI

Kaura said:


> Second day in a row I forgot to buy some tortilla bread, therefore rendering the rest of the tortilla ingredients in my fridge useless. Sigh, guess I have to make another trip to the convenience store today.


Got flour butter and a little bit of salt? Make em. They're amazing fresh off the pan. I dont buy tortillas anymore unless I don't have time.


----------



## Kaura

CanserDYI said:


> Got flour butter and a little bit of salt? Make em. They're amazing fresh off the pan. I dont buy tortillas anymore unless I don't have time.



Cool! Didn't know you can make them at home. Too bad I don't own a rolling pin.


----------



## Bodes

Just got the keys to my first house. 
I have to clean, sand, patch and paint.
It is killing me, I was never built for manual labour! 

When I say clean, the house was f'n disgusting. The previous owner was supposed to clean it but didn't. Threatened to default me if I didn't take it as is. Asshole!


----------



## Adieu

Kaura said:


> Second day in a row I forgot to buy some tortilla bread, therefore rendering the rest of the tortilla ingredients in my fridge useless. Sigh, guess I have to make another trip to the convenience store today.



There are no other ingredients to a tortilla... you must mean burrito/enchilada/quesadilla/etc.


----------



## p0ke

Adieu said:


> There are no other ingredients to a tortilla... you must mean burrito/enchilada/quesadilla/etc.



Over here we just tend to refer to anything rolled into a tortilla as tortillas. I guess technically burritos would be the correct term since a tortilla is actually just the bread/shell, but that word doesn't really lend itself to our language.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bodes said:


> Just got the keys to my first house.
> I have to clean, sand, patch and paint.
> It is killing me, I was never built for manual labour!
> 
> When I say clean, the house was f'n disgusting. The previous owner was supposed to clean it but didn't. Threatened to default me if I didn't take it as is. Asshole!


This annoys the hell outta me. When my partner and I moved in to our current home last summer I couldn't believe how dirty it was. Not hoarder-dirty or anything, but this is a nice neighbourhood and seemingly was a good family who kept the place clean, but they did just leave behind shit they didn't want anymore as if to say it's our problem now. People are just lazy and don't give a fuck. Meanwhile when we get new tenants in one of our 2 rental properties, we always clean it before they move in there. We even scrubbed the fucking ovens!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hey I found a good house-warming gift.


----------



## Edika

We decided to order a new PC, as our laptop is getting really old. Initially were saying for a relatuvely powerfull system to last as many years as possible but then I was thinking since I'm not really playing games anymore, to get something more work related and with the rest of the cash maybe get a TV and a console. For the first time the misses said go for the more powerful PC lol.

So I shopped around and ended up going with a Dell Alienware, since with similar specs I would be getting a build from a "no-name" vendor. So I thought waht's the point just go with Dell. I ordered the PC and a new 27" screen from them on the 14th of December. I go the screen after a week but got the PC delayed before Christmass for the 17th of January. Then on Monday I got a second delay notice for the 7th of February. The tower had not reached the manufacturing stage and I was considering cancelling and going somewhere else or ask for a discount. Today I learned that we had a company perk with a discount for Dell and found I could have saved 10%. So I cancelled my order and reorder the tower with a 10% discount. But now I have a new ship date for the 22nd of February that I more than certain won't be met again. I might try for a further discount but I don't think that Dell is going to budge as it seems it's more of a chp shortage issue and would be the case for more orders. I'm annoyed I didn't manage to get the discount for the screen lol!


----------



## CanserDYI

p0ke said:


> Over here we just tend to refer to anything rolled into a tortilla as tortillas. I guess technically burritos would be the correct term since a tortilla is actually just the bread/shell, but that word doesn't really lend itself to our language.


Dude thats crazy and now makes sense that he said "Tortilla bread" because its the bread for your "tortillas" meaning anything that is wrapped up in one. The tortilla here is SPECIFICALLY the bread, not the filling. 

I fuckin love language. Its crazy.


----------



## Kaura

CanserDYI said:


> Dude thats crazy and now makes sense that he said "Tortilla bread" because its the bread for your "tortillas" meaning anything that is wrapped up in one. The tortilla here is SPECIFICALLY the bread, not the filling.
> 
> I fuckin love language. Its crazy.



Exactly why I said tortilla bread. Never knew tortilla only meant the actual bread. And I don't care if that's wrong or not. Say "tortilla" in Finland and everyone understands you mean the whole thing, say "burrito" or whatever and people are like "the fuck is that?"


----------



## CanserDYI

Kaura said:


> Exactly why I said tortilla bread. Never knew tortilla only meant the actual bread. And I don't care if that's wrong or not. Say "tortilla" in Finland and everyone understands you mean the whole thing, say "burrito" and people are like "the fuck is that?"


No no no don't think i'm calling you wrong, because you're not, thats the beauty of language. If its understood on the other side of the conversation, you were correct, there is no wrong in that case.

I LOVE this stuff. When I was learning Welsh, it made you have to completely rethink how you say things or why you say things, for instance, instead of "turn the light off" it is something along the lines of "Make the light not on" and that blew my mind.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> Exactly why I said tortilla bread. Never knew tortilla only meant the actual bread. And I don't care if that's wrong or not. Say "tortilla" in Finland and everyone understands you mean the whole thing, say "burrito" or whatever and people are like "the fuck is that?"


It's a small donkey, of course.


----------



## BornToLooze

CanserDYI said:


> No no no don't think i'm calling you wrong, because you're not, thats the beauty of language. If its understood on the other side of the conversation, you were correct, there is no wrong in that case.
> 
> I LOVE this stuff. When I was learning Welsh, it made you have to completely rethink how you say things or why you say things, for instance, instead of "turn the light off" it is something along the lines of "Make the light not on" and that blew my mind.



I wish I could remember how to say it, but in my German class in college apparently going to take a smoke break was going to get a little dead. Or backpfeifengesicht.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

steinmetzify said:


> Started a Keto-ish thing 12/1….combined with intermittent fasting (most of which takes place when I’m asleep) I’m mostly eating protein/fats and basically cut out carbs.
> 
> Dude that set me up with the plan is a nutritionist and we’ve been friends for years, he knows me and built my end meal to suit me. If I want it and I’m good on the carbs throughout the day I can have a cheeseburger and a few shots/beers with that meal.
> 
> Quit eating at 7pm, don’t eat again until 11am the next day. Typical meal is usually a protein shake and a cheese stick, although I’ll substitute a few things throughout the day. There’s a company called Quest, and they make protein bars and stuff….they have really good bags of chips, sort of like Doritos…although to me they shit all over Doritos. 19g of protein and 4g of carbs in each bag.
> 
> I eat 5 times per day and take a supplement stack. I’m never hungry and this shit is working.
> 
> I’ve lost 27 lbs since 12/1, and it shows no signs of slowing down. I feel really good, really even. Anxiety is way down, I sleep like a drunk baby, moods are a lot better (I have rage issues but this has helped me get that under control a LOT) too.
> 
> Gonna keep this up as I want to get down to about 175lbs. Gonna keep it up after as well; I feel great and see no reason to go back to what I was eating before.
> 
> Plus side is that the stuff I used to eat on a reg tastes like shit now….my wife had her doubts but she was pretty shocked I maintained this thru the holidays, and she enjoys my better moods and increased self confidence.
> 
> Been a long road to get here and it took a lot of patience training, but it’s working and I’m digging it a lot.



Went from 260lbs to 230lbs lbs in less than 3 months simply by fasting and eating less of what I normally do. Not really any other exercise other than walking a ton at work. Time to step it up now.

Just eating much smaller portions of my usually crappy food and not eating after 3pm until the next morning made a big difference. This last week I've started cutting the carbs, red meat and ALL fast food, which my diet consisted largely of. Ate out all the time at work, couple times a day usually. 

Now going to just do skinless grilled chicken, fish, beans, and vegetables for my daily meal and eggs, yogurt, nuts, and anything else high in fiber/protein and low carbs for snacks. Started getting on the elliptical and weight machines again at work in the morning since Monday and plan on keeping it up. If I could lose that much weight with minimal effort this should really make it happen fast.

Time to take this next big step and keep it up...it'll be tough no doubt. 

Oh and chilling out completely on the ridiculous drinking because....holy fuck was it getting serious.


----------



## Steinmetzify

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Went from 260lbs to 230lbs lbs in less than 3 months simply by fasting and eating less of what I normally do. Not really any other exercise other than walking a ton at work. Time to step it up now.
> 
> Just eating much smaller portions of my usually crappy food and not eating after 3pm until the next morning made a big difference. This last week I've started cutting the carbs, red meat and ALL fast food, which my diet consisted largely of. Ate out all the time at work, couple times a day usually.
> 
> Now going to just do skinless grilled chicken, fish, beans, and vegetables for my daily meal and eggs, yogurt, nuts, and anything else high in fiber/protein and low carbs for snacks. Started getting on the elliptical and weight machines again at work in the morning since Monday and plan on keeping it up. If I could lose that much weight with minimal effort this should really make it happen fast.
> 
> Time to take this next big step and keep it up...it'll be tough no doubt.
> 
> Oh and chilling out completely on the ridiculous drinking because....holy fuck was it getting serious.



Nice man! The shit works; wish I would have done this years ago!

Drinking was getting to be a problem for me too. I’m on the road and despite everything I take with me (guitars, amps, pedals, laptop with a ton of amp sims, books, straight EVERY app to watch movies on etc) I’d get bored and just want to sit and drink until hammered 2-4 nights a week, BS with people on the phone and whatnot. Took a minute but I calmed down with that too, feel a lot better. Plus eating like this has pretty much made me a lightweight anymore and the hangovers are just fuckin SAVAGE. Can’t do it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I've been asked to do something that's not physically possible with a week to come up with something.

I'm like ...sure. let me just figure out that whole wormhole space travel thing to another solar system while I'm at it. See you on Kepler-452b by next saturday. we'll do lunch.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I wanna be an asshole and do some stealth posting but like it's dark here rn, the lighting in my house is ass and my phone camera sucks so I can't flex my favorite child


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I got a buffalo wild wings gift card for christmas. I went to use it today and my local store has disabled online ordering, so I had to make a real actual phone call to order my free wings


----------



## High Plains Drifter

thebeesknees22 said:


> I've been asked to do something that's not physically possible with a week to come up with something.
> 
> I'm like ...sure. let me just figure out that whole wormhole space travel thing to another solar system while I'm at it. See you on Kepler-452b by next saturday. we'll do lunch.



Hope all goes well but really hope you're able to take care of yourself first... sleep/ relax or whatever. Best of luck, dude. 

My FWP is now my '99 4Runner taunting me every day to do something with it. It gradually reached SOL status about a month ago and needs a new water-pump and thermostat at the very least. And that's only about $120 for me to replace but it something's also up with the transmission. That could just be a solenoid or something but still.. more money/ more work and I can only do so much... I can't pull the transmission myself fwiw. 

So the vehicle has over 224,000 miles on it and although I know that Toyotas have a great rep for racking up miles... I dunno. I have another vehicle to drive... an 08 Jeep ( on 37's lol) and my wife has her Camry so I'm starting to lean towards letting it go. But it won't be easy to sell without it even running... would prob be lucky to get $1000. So I called a junkyard and they'll give me like $350 to haul it away... :sadface: Hard to give this 4runner the boot cause it's been such a solid ride but idk... the older I get, the more tiring it all is.. all the headaches. 

And FWP Part II- What in the hell is with my wife who for the life of her cannot... will not... touch a dirty dish especially if it's in the sink? Once something is "gross", it's like a haz-mat scene to her. I don't mind doing all the dishes all the time but ugh... there's always a precarious stack of dishes in and around the sink.. lookin like a modern art installation of some kind. Would just be nice if she could get her dirty dishes back in the kitchen and soaking in the sink in some sorta proper fashion. Idk.. at least feels a little better to share about it here.


----------



## jaxadam

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I got a buffalo wild wings gift card for christmas. I went to use it today and my local store has disabled online ordering, so I had to make a real actual phone call to order my free wings



I hope you did the right thing and got them Blazin’.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The rhoads warrior 7 I've been lusting over for ages is finally back up for sale, but I can't bring myself to drop 7k on it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just got asked to go on a burner MTB ride tomorrow. Scramble to get the kit together, all my field tools are MIA......Pretty sure they are all together, but I have no idea where.


----------



## MFB

There was a used Parker Nitefly M with some obvious blemishes at the same Guitar Center I tried my new Jackson model at, and I think it might haunt me not grabbing it. I have two basses and an EC256 I planned on moving, and some extra funds, but I have no need for two guitars in the same tuning; it's just a stupidly good price and would be an investment for later when people are looking for one.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> The rhoads warrior 7 I've been lusting over for ages is finally back up for sale, but I can't bring myself to drop 7k on it.



That's a good thing.

Be glad they hiked up the price so high you didn't waste your money.


----------



## MFB

New guitar arrived, still have an hour and a half of work to do before I can play it


----------



## Adieu

How many damn server outages does it take for heads to start rolling at the IT department?

Remote working would be so damn nice if sh!t just actually WORKED more often than not


----------



## thebeesknees22

I have a $100 gift card to long & mcquade (canadian guitar center type thing)......and I can't find anything I want/need right now. It's buggin' me. ... I guess I'll just hang onto it for a while..


----------



## TedEH

^ Stockpile on strings/sticks/consumable stuff?


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh I already did last summer, and I still have lots of it left. 

I suppose I could do a tubescreamer/OD type pedal so I don't have to keep swapping out my helix between my mt15 and jcm 2000 when I'm just noodlin'. 

outside of that i guess just wait until i save up for one of my bigger purchases like a stupidly expensive pair of headphones, or another 5 string bass or 7 string... .I dunno yet.


----------



## nightflameauto

Need a trim and absolutely can not, for the life of me, find my trimmer. WTF?

Guess another week of looking like a god damned sasquatch while I wait for a new one to arrive.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> Need a trim and absolutely can not, for the life of me, find my trimmer. WTF?
> 
> Guess another week of looking like a god damned sasquatch while I wait for a new one to arrive.



time to break out the razor.


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> time to break out the razor.


I don't look right bald or I would. Plus it's so damned cold here I can't go completely hairless this time of year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I fucking hate serving sizes in the US. They're so arbitrary and asinine. E.g. 1/5 of a packet of crystal light peach iced tea is 5 kcal. Who the fuck uses 1/5 of a packet designed for 2 liters?! They could just as easily have said there's 25 kcal in a packet and saved me the inconvenience of doing basic math.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> I fucking hate serving sizes in the US. They're so arbitrary and asinine. E.g. 1/5 of a packet of crystal light peach iced tea is 5 kcal. Who the fuck uses 1/5 of a packet designed for 2 liters?! They could just as easily have said there's 25 kcal in a packet and saved me the inconvenience of doing basic math.



That's done intentionally.

See, there are THRESHOLDS for certain things on labels.

For example, artificial sweetener packets that consist almost ENTIRELY of dextrose (a sugar) can say they contain ZERO calories and ZERO sugars if the serving size is set to <1 gram dextrose.


----------



## bostjan

Tic-tacs serving size is 0.5 g, about 0.49 g of which is sugar, but they are advertised as zero sugar and zero calories, because the threshold for sugar on nutritional labels is 0.5 g. Also a tic-tac is about 2 calories (from the sugar), but the threshold for labeling calories rounds to the nearest 5 calories, so that's why they are advertised (in the USA) as zero calories. If you eat a package of tic-tacs, though, you are taking in about 30 g of sugar and about 120 calories.


----------



## p0ke

I finally decided now's the time to get rid of my shitty 4G home internet and get fiber. The thing is that the previous owner of this house hadn't payed the starting fee which covers the digging of the cable etc. even though it's been there for like 10 years... The fiber modem's even there already, because they replaced all the landlines with those back in the day, but it's just not enabled on their side. So now I had to take a small loan to pay the 2000€. It's tax deductible though, so I'm getting half of it back next year. Anyway, now I'm getting a 250M/250M for just a tad more than the 4G costs, after it's been paid for ofc. And also cable TV - I haven't had TV reception at all in a long time because the cables for the rooftop antenna had deteriorated and I took the whole thing down in the summer. We watch everything through Android TV at the moment, and while it works really well, it's a bit too complicated for the kids to use.

The actual FWP has two parts to it: 

First, I have to wait a day or maybe two until they configure their side so the connection comes on. I tested all my ethernet cables and found one that's long enough and CAT6, drilled a hole in the wall close to where the fiber modem sits so I can just plug it in immediately when it comes on... But turns out that's a super bad spot for the 4G modem to be sitting, so now I have to live with a 10-20M connection until the new fiber is enabled....

Second, when it gets enabled, I'm only getting 100/100 until their super busy technician comes and swaps out the modem for one that's capable of doing 10G, which is the max speed they're offering atm.


----------



## p0ke

More related to the previous post: the sales guy from the operator called and said unfortunately the old modem isn't gonna cut it (something has changed on their end, so it isn't compatible anymore), so I'm gonna have to wait until the technician installs the new modem before they can activate my new fiber connection. So now I have to wait a bit over two weeks for it :/


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> turns out that's a super bad spot for the 4G modem to be sitting, so now I have to live with a 10-20M connection until the new fiber is enabled...



Turns out I was wrong about this, yesterday was just a bad 4G day  Today I'm getting roughly 50Mbps out of it again.


----------



## nightflameauto

There's tons of shows coming to Sioux Falls this year that I'd love to see if COVID didn't exist. Megadeth with Lamb of God and Trivium, Iron Maiden, a few others.

Then I get an email saying Jinjer's playing the District in March. God damn it. I'd kill to see that band but I'm not into the whole crowd thing while we're still dealing with a pandemic. Yes, I'm vaccinated and boosterized, but still. I'm not a wall hanger at shows. I'm a "cling to the rail or jump in the pit" kinda dude and I just can't see doing that right now.


----------



## thebeesknees22

that moment when a recruiter hits you up for a job that you are so not ready for, but if you did it it would be a huge leap forward. 

I don't see this going down at all, but I said I'd talk. lol 

If i were looking at things on paper with my experience and the job requirements, I'd say that kind of jump in levels would be bananas. I mean I would not hire myself for that position. haha Not yet anyway.


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> that moment when a recruiter hits you up for a job that you are so not ready for, but if you did it it would be a huge leap forward.
> 
> I don't see this going down at all, but I said I'd talk. lol
> 
> If i were looking at things on paper with my experience and the job requirements, I'd say that kind of jump in levels would be bananas. I mean I would not hire myself for that position. haha Not yet anyway.



Given what you do and the way you're speaking of this, makes it sound like a jump up from basic VFX production to something like Lead Look Dev or other large-scale lead position


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh, i already made that jump to lead to supervisor a few years back. But I was a department head for a while, and I just made the jump to show side mini-boss supervisor recently. (those are two completely different ball games), and then I got pulled onto a different show to get it out the door so I haven't even really done the mini-boss show side supervisor job for a full show yet haha. This recruiter was hitting me up for the big boss (vfx sup) position. 

I'm thinking....uuuuuughhh.... That's crazy..... but I guess we can talk. 

I've known people that have gone from lead or mini boss supervisor to the big boss vfx supervisor without doing the middle boss job, and very rarely do people last long doing that big of a jump. It's just a completely different ballgame. You're no longer problem solving on the box. You're dealing with clients and trying to just steer the ship as a whole, and a million other things. 

If I had 5 more years of experience I'd say sure I could probably do it. Doing it now is kinda bananas though. Then again the industry is stretched ridiculously thin so if I didn't do it, they'd probably end up getting someone even less experienced.................... we'll see if they respond back. haha I told them i wasn't available until summer. We'll see how serious they are.


----------



## TedEH

That post kinda makes me sad thinking about how it was kinda crushing to realize that so many higher roles in a company tend to get filled from outside inside of promoting from within. My naive young self thought that joining a company when it was small would mean that I would remain as one of the core original employees, and this would lead to meaningful seniority some day, and eventually I would have some influence or something. Turns out a lot of companies grow by hiring at all levels instead of developing their existing employees - meaning that it's just as likely that a company will grow _around_ and _above_ you instead of _with _you.


----------



## USMarine75

Not sure if anyone here frequents the Wildwood / Greg Koch Live from the Orange Room live casts on YouTube and saw what went on yesterday. There was a troll in the chat room constantly posting racist messages. At one point Greg (and band) had to stop playing so he could figure out how to block the guy. 

TLDR people suck.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> That post kinda makes me sad thinking about how it was kinda crushing to realize that so many higher roles in a company tend to get filled from outside inside of promoting from within. My naive young self thought that joining a company when it was small would mean that I would remain as one of the core original employees, and this would lead to meaningful seniority some day, and eventually I would have some influence or something. Turns out a lot of companies grow by hiring at all levels instead of developing their existing employees - meaning that it's just as likely that a company will grow _around_ and _above_ you instead of _with _you.



It looks like they passed haha. 

When I told them I wouldn't leave a project early, they just said let's reconnect later in the year. ha

It is tough to climb the ladder in vfx (or any industry really). There's a lot of jealousy between coworkers when someone is promoted from within which can cause people to quit, and/or a lot of drama. I don't agree with hiring someone for leadership from outside of a company unless absolutely necessary. I was pretty firm on that when I was a department head and I promoted quite a few people internally. Most worked out really well. A couple didn't. But it's better for moral at least if others see people climbing the ladder from within. 

Sometimes though, there's just no one suitable from within and you gotta look outside to maintain a leadership standard. (and to just get the jobs done)


----------



## TedEH

thebeesknees22 said:


> I don't agree with hiring someone for leadership from outside of a company unless absolutely necessary.


I'm with you in principle, but of course you've already pointed out cases where it can't be avoided. The office I'm at got to a point where their growth was so quick that a lot of leadership _had_ to come from new hires. And I'd be lying if I said this didn't come with some friction. Right at the beginning of the pandemic, I got into a lot of.... we'll call it friction, with the person I reported directly to. He had been around for maybe 6 months to a year maybe, and I'd been there for something like 5-6 years I think, but he insisted on calling me a "junior" and insisting that whenever we didn't see eye-to-eye it was because I was just a contrarian with a poor attitude and poor communication skills that will stop me from getting anywhere in my career. And he had me convinced - he crushed any confidence I had, and I was ready to quit and go start at the bottom somewhere else because I must be just bad at my job and bad at communicating and a bad fit here. Of course, the thing preventing me from progressing in my career was _him_, but you'd never convince him of that. Two years later, I've moved to another team, and surprise surprise, my ranking in the company jumped up, people on the new team actually respect my contributions, etc.

Aren't careers fun?


----------



## Demiurge

thebeesknees22 said:


> Sometimes though, there's just no one suitable from within and you gotta look outside to maintain a leadership standard. (and to just get the jobs done)



My current job, I was a rare outside hire. They preferred to develop talent within, but I think they realized that this isn't always enough. The company has a very "hermit kingdom" vibe to it, with a lot of systems and processes very homespun & different from the rest of the industry- all in the least advantageous ways. Sometimes it's good to get some outside input to keep certain bad habits or blind spots from perpetuating.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> I'm with you in principle, but of course you've already pointed out cases where it can't be avoided. The office I'm at got to a point where their growth was so quick that a lot of leadership _had_ to come from new hires. And I'd be lying if I said this didn't come with some friction. Right at the beginning of the pandemic, I got into a lot of.... we'll call it friction, with the person I reported directly to. He had been around for maybe 6 months to a year maybe, and I'd been there for something like 5-6 years I think, but he insisted on calling me a "junior" and insisting that whenever we didn't see eye-to-eye it was because I was just a contrarian with a poor attitude and poor communication skills that will stop me from getting anywhere in my career. And he had me convinced - he crushed any confidence I had, and I was ready to quit and go start at the bottom somewhere else because I must be just bad at my job and bad at communicating and a bad fit here. Of course, the thing preventing me from progressing in my career was _him_, but you'd never convince him of that. Two years later, I've moved to another team, and surprise surprise, my ranking in the company jumped up, people on the new team actually respect my contributions, etc.
> 
> Aren't careers fun?




That person sounds lovely

I never told people what level I ranked them at. I'd probably never do that even if they asked. I'd tell people what they need to work on if they asked for feedback, but I'd never just straight tell someone they're a junior/mid/senior. I don't see the point. Titles are meaningless on the artist level. All that matters are the dollars. $$$

I myself never had a "senior" title on a contract before jumping to lead. I was just an artist, and never really thought about it otherwise. All I cared about was the money haha

The industry is different now though, and people seem more hung up on that.


----------



## TedEH

Titles are weird. We're still, in a lot of ways, a "young" company that is figuring out how to handle stuff like titles. When I was hired, we didn't have titles at all. Everyone was on the same level. The newest young guy would be on a team working directly with the owners of the company doing the same work. We wore lots of hats. Then we went through a phase of hiring people who came from bigger companies and tried to shoehorn big-company things into how our small company operated, and it was pretty hit and miss. Part of that was introducing hierarchy and titles, which was great for some and a source of friction for others. Suddenly ranking and classifying people who previously had no official rank means you have to come up against some uncomfortable truths, be it your actual performance, or how the people around you think of you. We've come a long way, but there's still growing pains at times.

One day we were moving offices - just from one suite to another in the same building - carrying some furniture around to help out. I noticed that, in terms of years, I was the most senior person in attendance. I pointed it out, trying to make a lighthearted joke "hah, I'm technically the most senior person here, that's kinda funny" - but one of the newly-hired-but-technically-higher-ranking people jumped in to make sure I was put in my place. It had to be vocalized that no, I am not, in fact, senior in any way. I was bitter for quite a while after that one.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> Titles are weird. We're still, in a lot of ways, a "young" company that is figuring out how to handle stuff like titles. When I was hired, we didn't have titles at all. Everyone was on the same level. The newest young guy would be on a team working directly with the owners of the company doing the same work. We wore lots of hats. Then we went through a phase of hiring people who came from bigger companies and tried to shoehorn big-company things into how our small company operated, and it was pretty hit and miss. Part of that was introducing hierarchy and titles, which was great for some and a source of friction for others. Suddenly ranking and classifying people who previously had no official rank means you have to come up against some uncomfortable truths, be it your actual performance, or how the people around you think of you. We've come a long way, but there's still growing pains at times.
> 
> One day we were moving offices - just from one suite to another in the same building - carrying some furniture around to help out. I noticed that, in terms of years, I was the most senior person in attendance. I pointed it out, trying to make a lighthearted joke "hah, I'm technically the most senior person here, that's kinda funny" - but one of the newly-hired-but-technically-higher-ranking people jumped in to make sure I was put in my place. It had to be vocalized that no, I am not, in fact, senior in any way. I was bitter for quite a while after that one.


People that get hung up about who's over who in a business setting outside of necessary disciplinary actions due to bad actions on the part of the one being disciplined really just point out how insecure the "superior" feels in their own place.

I'm technically the most senior member of the IT team at my company. Outside of saying "I was here before the building" which is technically true as I started the company with one computer in dad's living room, I never use my seniority as a battering ram on anybody. Not even my technical underlings. I can't wrap my head around why anybody would do that. Your peeps are your team. Trying to make them feel small does absolutely fuck-all for anybody involved in the team. I know my people have my back because I have theirs. Fuck sake, so many people get into middle management and up that don't have the mentality to do well at it it's ridiculous.


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> People that get hung up about who's over who in a business setting outside of necessary disciplinary actions due to bad actions on the part of the one being disciplined really just point out how insecure the "superior" feels in their own place.
> 
> I'm technically the most senior member of the IT team at my company. Outside of saying "I was here before the building" which is technically true as I started the company with one computer in dad's living room, I never use my seniority as a battering ram on anybody. Not even my technical underlings. I can't wrap my head around why anybody would do that. Your peeps are your team. Trying to make them feel small does absolutely fuck-all for anybody involved in the team. I know my people have my back because I have theirs. Fuck sake, so many people get into middle management and up that don't have the mentality to do well at it it's ridiculous.



This is why I don't say people work _for _us. People work _with _us. If you give your employees the flexibility and support/means with which to do their job, they'll do a good job. People want to do a good job. Morale goes down the drain when you nitpick and micromanage people. Ours all have company credit cards and project milestone deadlines and are responsible with both without us having to really ask what the fuck is up. I'll see weird transactions go through occasionally but that's just usually a misunderstanding with how Amex codes the vendor/bill. I did have two people once go out to an elaborate fucking dinner and then go play putt-putt afterwards, though!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I just wish ppl would listen you tell them they have too much room reverb on their vocal recordings or to stop turning up the gain on all their recordings because they're way too fucking loud and boomy. 

@nightflameauto - Middle management seems like a frustrating place to be. It seems like there are only a handful of people there really trying to actually do anything of value and the rest are there because they think it makes them seem powerful and they get in the fuckin' way. Every time one of those ppl has to deal with me they leave the conversation mad for 2 reasons:

I was right
They can't convince my boss to get rid of me bc I was right.

I also tend to solidify my place anywhere I go by figuring out what they don't have but need, making that happen and then leaving when they decide they suddenly know more about it than me. In most cases I take a chunk of their dev staff with me. Middle management can be as much of a bitch as they want. A lot of them are scared all the time because they don't know how to deliver half of what they promise. Playing the seniority card is just a deflection tactic for a person with no skills.


----------



## Kaura

Trying to save some money for a new guitar but I'm craving for some ice cream and only Ben & Jerry's ($7 a piece) is enough to satisfy that craving.


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I'm listening to Slipknot and I'm just wondering....I remember when I was in high school you were a *insert chosen slur here* if you liked Slipknot, but now Corey Taylor could have a react channel and make Pewdiepie look like








What the hell did I miss?


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> So, I'm listening to Slipknot and I'm just wondering....I remember when I was in high school you were a *insert chosen slur here* if you liked Slipknot, but now Corey Taylor could have a react channel and make Pewdiepie look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell did I miss?


Corey Taylor is a worker. Solo career. Stone Sour. Slipknot. Team-ups with other musicians. The dude never seems to take a breath. Outside of Jaymz Hatfield, who utterly despises the man for "betraying his band" (Anybody with more than one project is a betrayer to James) most other people respect the hell out of him because he works his damn face off. Doesn't hurt that he's got one hell of a voice.


----------



## Adieu

How many dang system outages per week does it take for IT heads to roll at a major corporation???

Like, seriously, why are the IT guys at the company I work for not in a breadline or home depot parking lot yet? If I wasted several hours of hundreds of people's time per week every week, I'd assume my next residence would be a cardboard box... why are IT people not held to the same standards for failure???


----------



## CanserDYI

Adieu said:


> How many dang system outages per week does it take for IT heads to roll at a major corporation???
> 
> Like, seriously, why are the IT guys at the company I work for not in a breadline or home depot parking lot yet? If I wasted several hours of hundreds of people's time per week every week, I'd assume my next residence would be a cardboard box... why are IT people not held to the same standards for failure???


Because they are still looked at as "magicians" to most people.


----------



## Mprinsje

Me and my gf are looking at buying houses. But over here (Netherlands) the house prices are insane as they are, and now it has almost become a necessity to bid more than the asking price. 50k above asking price is pretty much what's normal now.

So that means that for the house we saw today and we both totally love we probably have to bid more than 50k above asking price. Which we can do but it just sucks so hard. Rents are outta control too.

I don't even know if this is a first world problem, but it sure is a problem.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Mprinsje said:


> Me and my gf are looking at buying houses. But over here (Netherlands) the house prices are insane as they are, and now it has almost become a necessity to bid more than the asking price. 50k above asking price is pretty much what's normal now.
> 
> So that means that for the house we saw today and we both totally love we probably have to bid more than 50k above asking price. Which we can do but it just sucks so hard. Rents are outta control too.
> 
> I don't even know if this is a first world problem, but it sure is a problem.


just wait till it hits having to bid $100k or more over asking like it is in a lot of Canada. 

You're only seeing the beginning. it gets much..much worse. 


It's a big big problem and it's getting worse everywhere. Thank the investment firms buying up property left and right all over the place... That's what's happening here in Canada, and in the US. I'm sure it's happening in your neck of the woods too.


----------



## Mprinsje

thebeesknees22 said:


> just wait till it hits having to bid $100k or more over asking like it is in a lot of Canada.
> 
> You're only seeing the beginning. it gets much..much worse.
> 
> 
> It's a big big problem and it's getting worse everywhere. Thank the investment firms buying up property left and right all over the place... That's what's happening here in Canada, and in the US. I'm sure it's happening in your neck of the woods too.



Yeah that's what's happening here too. A friend of mine also bid more than 100k over asking price in Utrecht, next to Amsterdam probably the most wanted city of the country. In places like that overbidding that much is already happening, but that's not where I'm looking. Lots of investment firms and foreign investors (and princes) buying up property in the big cities.

It sucks so much.


----------



## thebeesknees22

indeed it does suck. 

It's also a recipe for disaster if governments don't step it to stop it. 

If the middle and lower classes can't afford to purchase a home> they can't afford to have families. 

fewer families = population decline = economic decline.

Also higher home costs = higher rents. If people are having to dump more and more of their paychecks into rent/mortgages then that's less for spending on other things. 
Less purchasing power = economic decline. 

All roads of unaffordable housing lead to economic bad times no matter which way ya cut it. 

Governments are content to sit on their thumbs though until the system breaks. Makes me so mad. We're all screwed.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I went outside for a walk for the first time in over a .... over a year I think ... thanks to work keeping me chained to my desk. 

Now I have cabin fever real bad since I now remember what it was like to go outside.....................aaarrrrrggghhhh......


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> I went outside for a walk for the first time in over a .... over a year I think ... thanks to work keeping me chained to my desk.
> 
> Now I have cabin fever real bad since I now remember what it was like to go outside.....................aaarrrrrggghhhh......


Yeah, that whole outside video game concept is addicting as shit. Ours recently got upgraded from below zero to above freezing and I almost got stuck on my walk from the car to work just standing out there basking in it.

We should really sue the developers for purposefully causing addiction. And making other video games look pixelated in comparison. Lousy bastards.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Finding a decent X/star pointy with a hardtail bridge is harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Adieu

thebeesknees22 said:


> indeed it does suck.
> 
> It's also a recipe for disaster if governments don't step it to stop it.
> 
> If the middle and lower classes can't afford to purchase a home> they can't afford to have families.
> 
> fewer families = population decline = economic decline.
> 
> Also higher home costs = higher rents. If people are having to dump more and more of their paychecks into rent/mortgages then that's less for spending on other things.
> Less purchasing power = economic decline.
> 
> All roads of unaffordable housing lead to economic bad times no matter which way ya cut it.
> 
> Governments are content to sit on their thumbs though until the system breaks. Makes me so mad. We're all screwed.



Yeah, seriously, sh!t's outta control and normal family-having is out of the question for many

A recent conversation with my parents about my reasonable plans to buy a house I can afford has blossomed into my mother offering me a ***$200k BRIBE*** to put off moving somewhere I can buy a decent-sized house and instead start shopping for, like, a studio near her.

Which is ridiculous because what she REALLY wants is easy access to yet-unplanned grandkids, for which the studio with a gigantic mortgage next to two freeways and an airport = yeah not cool at all... while a paid-off house with a yard and a nice quiet neighborhood would be good.

PS also, mom's not the least bit reliable, so that $200k is more like "intent to someday maybe"


----------



## thebeesknees22

I finally got a day off! ....and I'm spending it cleaning my apartment since I haven't had time to in over 3 months... ......yeah... it was gross.


----------



## BornToLooze

Took the kids out to the local child casino for a family night out, and they had wrong House of the Dead. 3 was my shit back in the day.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Close enough for this thread. Just found some hamburger meat in the fridge that's been in there for maybe three weeks +. Too tired to go to the store so wish me luck!

btw it's got a kind of crystalized glossy skin on it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I made it to the other side! I don't think I'll take a risk like that again but after grilling the hell outta that metamorphosing meat mass and throwing it between some bread with a little sauteed onion and an ass-load of cheddar cheese it was actually not bad. I had some anxiety post-consumption but no gastrointestinal complications. fwiw, when I pulled it outta the fridge it didn't have any rancid odor, otherwise I def wouldn't have eaten it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That is quite the gamble, my dude. I'll usually push the "best before date" by a week tops if there's no obvious discolouration or funky smell but with ground meat I err on the side of caution.


----------



## Alberto7

I don't fuck with ground meat. Especially after last weekend. Baaaaad food poisoning.


----------



## Adieu

Most grocery store meats last 0 to 2 days past the date, with higher end stores leaving more tolerance and crappier ones none whatsoever

Sam's Club tends to last +4-5 days

If your refrigerator is crappy and tends to freeze products in the refrigetator section too, add +1-2 days


----------



## p0ke

Bought some new kitchen lights from Ikea today - they're sold with all components separately, so I bought the actual led and a zigbee controllable driver for it. I figured I won't buy the power cable, because it's a generic one that I have like 20 of in a box in the basement, but I didn't realize you also need to buy the cable between the driver and led separately  So now I need to drive to Ikea again to buy that fucker before I can plug that in...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackMastodon said:


> That is quite the gamble, my dude. I'll usually push the "best before date" by a week tops if there's no obvious discolouration or funky smell but with ground meat I err on the side of caution.





Alberto7 said:


> I don't fuck with ground meat. Especially after last weekend. Baaaaad food poisoning.





Adieu said:


> Most grocery store meats last 0 to 2 days past the date, with higher end stores leaving more tolerance and crappier ones none whatsoever
> 
> Sam's Club tends to last +4-5 days
> 
> If your refrigerator is crappy and tends to freeze products in the refrigetator section too, add +1-2 days


 I think that what might've saved me here is that I've got the refrigerator set pretty cold. Also the ground-beef was stored in an airtight container. I cringe at the mention of 4-5 days past exp b/c I'm sure it was well beyond that. And I know better with things like ground beef in regards to potential salmonella and e-coli. IN hindsight it was a stupid move and I won't be taking a risk like that again but man I hate throwing out food. Last week when my wife and I were going over the grocery budget I mentioned to her that our most significant issue with wasteful spending is not so much what we're buying as much as allowing perishible items to expire... which primarily comes from her deciding that after she's no longer craving something, she won't eat it. Just relieved that my recent indiscretion didn't make me ill. The burger was actually pretty good... really dry but tasted fine and gave me one last meal before hitting the grocery store again.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I think that what might've saved me here is that I've got the refrigerator set pretty cold. Also the ground-beef was stored in an airtight container. I cringe at the mention of 4-5 days past exp b/c I'm sure it was well beyond that. And I know better with things like ground beef in regards to potential salmonella and e-coli. IN hindsight it was a stupid move and I won't be taking a risk like that again but man I hate throwing out food. Last week when my wife and I were going over the grocery budget I mentioned to her that our most significant issue with wasteful spending is not so much what we're buying as much as allowing perishible items to expire... which primarily comes from her deciding that after she's no longer craving something, she won't eat it. Just relieved that my recent indiscretion didn't make me ill. The burger was actually pretty good... really dry but tasted fine and gave me one last meal before hitting the grocery store again.


Same thing here. So recently I've tried to go back to just buying groceries for 1-2 days at a time (at least the perishable stuff), I also hate throwing food away.
Anyway, lately we've cut down on that a lot, and the only stuff we've been throwing away is cheap stuff like macaroni (because my wife likes to boil the whole bag at a time - "we'll eat the rest tomorrow/the day after/etc" - and then never touches it again).


----------



## Adieu

New struggle... f*ckin Putin.

If that crazy bastard really decides to invade Ukraine and actually pulls it off, well a) that's gonna suck, but also, b) I'm probably gonna become pretty much unemployed overnight

Won't have much use for Ukrainian & Russian into English pharmaceutical industry translators if Russia gets sanction-blockaded and Ukraine gets its national language forcibly reverted.

Damnit. Why won't that pint-sized troll just make everyone's day and keel over and die already?


----------



## Edika

I decided to yet again change the pickups I my Les Paul a couple of days agoa. I decided to put the SD Distortion I had laying around. After putting everything in neck pickup worked fine, bridge pickup sounded a bit weak. Jiggled the pot a bit worked somewhat well. I noticed the pot worked well half way and them past that lost signal. I resoldered a couple of times the pickup and it worked for a bit and then lost signal.

I decided today to clean up guitar, put copper foil tape to minimise humming and do all the soldering outside the cavity before putting everything back in. Everything was going well I put everything together, changed the pot, soldered everything aaaaand no sound, nada. I checked two or three times if I had the correct cables soldered from the switch and after correcting all issues, still no sound. I took off all the copper because I was thinking maybe it was sorting something, still nothing. Checked with a multimeter for continuity and ot seemed to be ok (at least the beeping showed that) on various areas of the circuit, but still no sound. Of course somewhere there's a bad connection and it's somewhere between the switch and the output jack. My soldering sucks, I know but I have been getting away with it so far. A lot of the solder joints were gray but were working and I have been reusing the solder that was there.

My options are to take everything apart, clean them and start over or take the guitar to a tech to redo everything and check for bad components. I know a couple of guys that will do a good job but they are pricey.

So the question is, do I loose several hours trying to get to the bottom of this and maybe be successful or do I pay someone to fix it when I could use the money for literally anything else?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Edika said:


> I decided to yet again change the pickups I my Les Paul a couple of days agoa. I decided to put the SD Distortion I had laying around. After putting everything in neck pickup worked fine, bridge pickup sounded a bit weak. Jiggled the pot a bit worked somewhat well. I noticed the pot worked well half way and them past that lost signal. I resoldered a couple of times the pickup and it worked for a bit and then lost signal.
> 
> I decided today to clean up guitar, put copper foil tape to minimise humming and do all the soldering outside the cavity before putting everything back in. Everything was going well I put everything together, changed the pot, soldered everything aaaaand no sound, nada. I checked two or three times if I had the correct cables soldered from the switch and after correcting all issues, still no sound. I took off all the copper because I was thinking maybe it was sorting something, still nothing. Checked with a multimeter for continuity and ot seemed to be ok (at least the beeping showed that) on various areas of the circuit, but still no sound. Of course somewhere there's a bad connection and it's somewhere between the switch and the output jack. My soldering sucks, I know but I have been getting away with it so far. A lot of the solder joints were gray but were working and I have been reusing the solder that was there.
> 
> My options are to take everything apart, clean them and start over or take the guitar to a tech to redo everything and check for bad components. I know a couple of guys that will do a good job but they are pricey.
> 
> So the question is, do I loose several hours trying to get to the bottom of this and maybe be successful or do I pay someone to fix it when I could use the money for literally anything else?


I'd step away from it for a few days in order to refresh yourself. Then I'd have another go at it with renewed resolve to successfully tackle the job.. Idk for me anyway, having issues with a project and then stepping back for a while really seems to help get rid of that frustration so that I can approach things with more focus and determination. I really hate spending money on something that I likely could've done myself cause then I'm out the expense as well as the experience and the satisfaction of resolving it on my own. Regardless, good luck getting things back in order.


----------



## Edika

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'd step away from it for a few days in order to refresh yourself. Then I'd have another go at it with renewed resolve to successfully tackle the job.. Idk for me anyway, having issues with a project and then stepping back for a while really seems to help get rid of that frustration so that I can approach things with more focus and determination. I really hate spending money on something that I likely could've done myself cause then I'm out the expense as well as the experience and the satisfaction of resolving it on my own. Regardless, good luck getting things back in order.


Thank you for the advice and I'll do that. I needed to read that honestly as I'm quite frustrated with this instrument. I usually am able to resolve issues with some circuits but this guitar has caused me numerous issues with electronics. It is the only instrument that for whatever reason actives would not make any sound on the bridge pup! Even after multiple times checking connections. And I has horrendous noise issues!

I'll take a few days, play my other instruments, and dismantle, clean everything from residual solder. Make sure there are not damaged wires or components and give it another go. I'll get some quality shielded wire for the switch connections. First I'll try wiring the bridge pup to the T terminal that connects the wire of the output jack to make sure that works.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> Thank you for the advice and I'll do that. I needed to read that honestly as I'm quite frustrated with this instrument. I usually am able to resolve issues with some circuits but this guitar has caused me numerous issues with electronics. It is the only instrument that for whatever reason actives would not make any sound on the bridge pup! Even after multiple times checking connections. And I has horrendous noise issues!
> 
> I'll take a few days, play my other instruments, and dismantle, clean everything from residual solder. Make sure there are not damaged wires or components and give it another go. I'll get some quality shielded wire for the switch connections. First I'll try wiring the bridge pup to the T terminal that connects the wire of the output jack to make sure that works.


99% of the time I have a wiring problem, it's either a short, or a connection comes loose from half assed soldering/lack of prep work/manhandling wire bundles. 
I like to use solid core wire when connecting output jacks/pots/grounds and make hooks on the ends of the wires to ensure they stay in place while I solder ( I also have a wiring octopus to help hold stuff in place). Doing stuff like that and pre-tinning my wires and the pots/etc tends to cut down significantly on wiring cockups.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> 99% of the time I have a wiring problem, it's either a short, or a connection comes loose from half assed soldering/lack of prep work/manhandling wire bundles.
> I like to use solid core wire when connecting output jacks/pots/grounds and make hooks on the ends of the wires to ensure they stay in place while I solder ( I also have a wiring octopus to help hold stuff in place). Doing stuff like that and pre-tinning my wires and the pots/etc tends to cut down significantly on wiring cockups.


I think I'll get some solid core wire for the switch. The output jack has a solid core wire but it's the ones with the metallic weaved outer layer that they use for grounding. I'll replace it with two wires.
I should probably get an octopus, these seem really useful!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> I think I'll get some solid core wire for the switch. The output jack has a solid core wire but it's the ones with the metallic weaved outer layer that they use for grounding. I'll replace it with two wires.
> I should probably get an octopus, these seem really useful!


100% recommend a wiring octopus or something of the sort. They're quite cheap on amazon. I got by for years without one, but sometimes you just need something to hold the wire while you solder. Hemostats also work well if you're limited on space.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> 100% recommend a wiring octopus or something of the sort. They're quite cheap on amazon. I got by for years without one, but sometimes you just need something to hold the wire while you solder. Hemostats also work well if you're limited on space.


I'm looking at solid core wires and they have handy color single core wires at amazon. I was wondering if 22awg would be enough.
They also don't seem to be shielded so not sure how susceptible they'll be to interference. That effing switch for Les Pauls has the wires passing under both pickups, not to mention the length required!


----------



## p0ke

I've just about had enough of this winter bullshit. Last week I thought "temperature's been over 0°C for a week now so all the snow and ice will probably melt in a few days" but then came yesterday with some kind of snow storm and -5°C. I had to plow the driveway 3 times yesterday and yet again first thing in the morning today. Also it's supposed to drop to almost -20°C again tomorrow. Seriously, come on...
We also ran out of heating oil during the weekend, so now I have to use electric heating until I get a refill. I sure am glad I have the option though, even though it's almost twice as expensive to use. Won't make much of a difference running that for a few days anyway...


----------



## nightflameauto

I'll second the fuck winter sentiment.

We had temps in the sixties F over the weekend, then yesterday it all went to shit again, dropped to below zero, and started sprinkling ice crystals at us rather than the usual snow. WTF weather? Get your shit together.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> I'll second the fuck winter sentiment.
> 
> We had temps in the sixties F over the weekend, then yesterday it all went to shit again, dropped to below zero, and started sprinkling ice crystals at us rather than the usual snow. WTF weather? Get your shit together.


Southern Ontario and east Michigan got that last Thursday. Started with rain throughout the day then as the sun went down it cooled to below freezing, turning the rain into hail and giving everything a nice layer of ice, then about 4" of snow over night. Where I'm at was bad enough, and I could hear sirens for hours when the rain started freezing, but I imagine somewhere like London, ON got absolutely pummeled. 

I also made the mistake of waiting until the following morning to shovel the driveway and clear ouff our cars. My neighbour saved me with his snowblower but Isstill had to scrape off the ice from the driveway. Brutal.


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> I'll second the fuck winter sentiment.


Man I thought. For a second, SD had some BW models


----------



## Steo

I went to sell my Line6 Vetta ii head. Unbeknownst to me, the power amp part is broke. (I just ran the xlr out to a mixer for headphones). So I had to take it back from the buyer (he was very sound about it). But I've basically got an old pod HD hooked to a broken power amp, that I paid way over the odds for initially.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not meshing with the M7 bridge in my aristides, but I'm also too lazy to swap it out right now, even though I have a pile of 7 string pickups on hand.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Steo said:


> I went to sell my Line6 Vetta ii head. Unbeknownst to me, the power amp part is broke. (I just ran the xlr out to a mixer for headphones). So I had to take it back from the buyer (he was very sound about it). But I've basically got an old pod HD hooked to a broken power amp, that I paid way over the odds for initially.



If it's any consolation, it's probably something fairly simple. The power sections on those were very basic, it's probably a bad connection somewhere, or even bad jacks.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Well, I have one, not really a struggle, just a bit confusing and down right funny. I live in Austin, and in TX (haven't seen this in the 10 states or so that I drove in/thru) there is this additional U-turn lane (the left-most lane of highway feeder roads) to allow u to go under an overpass to reverse direction without having to stop at the lights. Google maps does not think this is a U-turn, so it always says _*twice*_ "make a slight left to stay on Frontage road", but I'm on Frontage, grrrrrr!

The problem is that for someone visiting or not familiar with this, they have to look at the phone for a few seconds to get it, totally an unwanted distraction.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Well, I have one, not really a struggle, just a bit confusing and down right funny. I live in Austin, and in TX (haven't seen this in the 10 states or so that I drove in/thru) there is this additional U-turn lane (the left-most lane of highway feeder roads) to allow u to go under an overpass to reverse direction without having to stop at the lights. Google maps does not think this is a U-turn, so it always says _*twice*_ "make a slight left to stay on Frontage road", but I'm on Frontage, grrrrrr!
> 
> The problem is that for someone visiting or not familiar with this, they have to look at the phone for a few seconds to get it, totally an unwanted distraction.


I had this exact same problem when heading to pick someone up at ABIA. My GPS was like... um slight left... maybe? I wound up doing this twice before realizing that my GPS didn't know what the hell was up lol. After a couple sight-seeing tours of the airport I finally arrived at south terminal... very frustrated as was our arriving guest.


----------



## BlackMastodon

This sounds like the Michigan Left. 








Michigan left - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Confused the shit outta me when I first started driving over there and it confused the shit outta the GPS even more so (before navigation was on smart phones). Now I find them pretty convenient actually.


----------



## Bodes

We have a few doozies of turns down here, remember we drive on the left side of the road in Aus.
P-Turn:






The treacherous hook turn over tram tracks:


----------



## thebeesknees22

Bodes said:


> We have a few doozies of turns down here, remember we drive on the left side of the road in Aus.
> P-Turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treacherous hook turn over tram tracks:






lol wow.

I once missed a turn off and had to do this in Montreal (yes it's real, not photoshopped)


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol wow.
> 
> I once missed a turn off and had to do this in Montreal (yes it's real, not photoshopped)
> 
> View attachment 103854


Are four leaf clovers not common throughout? That's how most highway turnarounds work up here in New England.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Are four leaf clovers not common throughout? That's how most highway turnarounds work up here in New England.



they are. @Bodes pic just reminded me of when I did that and it made me laugh.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Bodes said:


> We have a few doozies of turns down here, remember we drive on the left side of the road in Aus.
> P-Turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The treacherous hook turn over tram tracks:


My insurance company will probably raise my rates just for me even looking at those diagrams.


----------



## Edika

Update on my Les Paul wiring situation, after replacing the cables from the switch to the rest of the circuit with solid core cables and resoldering everything, no sound. I tried bypassing the tree and going direct to the output jack from the switch still no sound. Touching the switch I got a lot of buzzing so I soldered the bridge pickup directly to the output jack to see which was the culprit. And there was finally sound! So the switch is dead and I've ordered a Switchcraft one to be sure it'll be quality.
I'll see how things evolve after I get the new switch in!


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm on week 2 of not really working a crap load of OT. .... Cabin fever is starting to set in. 

I feel the need to buy something for those shopping endorphins, but I need to keep to my budget and save some money. 

It's also super cold out so it's not like going outside will be very much fun. ........... .........yes...yes...I vaguely remember this feeling. I think people who work normal hours call it ....boredom.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm on week 2 of not really working a crap load of OT. .... Cabin fever is starting to set in.
> 
> I feel the need to buy something for those shopping endorphins, but I need to keep to my budget and save some money.
> 
> It's also super cold out so it's not like going outside will be very much fun. ........... .........yes...yes...I vaguely remember this feeling. I think people who work normal hours call it ....boredom.



Be not weak from your comforts Grasshopper.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Be not weak from your comforts Grasshopper.


haha yes master. I forgot the way for a moment. 

I'll do 1000 wax on wax offs as penance.


----------



## Seabeast2000

"Guitar Center" calling me for some reason, right. 

Check voice mail, yep I guess it was GC asking if I have any gear needs.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> "Guitar Center" calling me for some reason, right.
> 
> Check voice mail, yep I guess it was GC asking if I have any gear needs.


it's a sign!

time for shopping!! lol


----------



## p0ke

Sitting here at the maternity ward waiting for our baby to be born. Stoked af that the wait is finally almost over, but this is also super boring. I slept in an armchair last night because I don't wanna drive home and back before the baby is born. Hopefully it'll happen today...


----------



## Bodes

p0ke said:


> Sitting here at the maternity ward waiting for our baby to be born. Stoked af that the wait is finally almost over, but this is also super boring. I slept in an armchair last night because I don't wanna drive home and back before the baby is born. Hopefully it'll happen today...


Hope all goes well and both baby and mother are well after the birth!


----------



## thebeesknees22

not really a FWP, but I don't have a good thread to put this in.

I was in a meeting at work and someone forgot to mute themselves. I could hear them microwaving stuff in the background really loudly.

Then I hear them take their stuff out of the microwave and there's some clanging of I guess forks and whatnot.

Then I hear a ZIIIIiiiiip!

lol


It sounded like they were unzipping their pants haha It was super awkward, because it was loud lol

Hopefully it was a hoodie and not pants.


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> not really a FWP, but I don't have a good thread to put this in.
> 
> I was in a meeting at work and someone forgot to mute themselves. I could hear them microwaving stuff in the background really loudly.
> 
> Then I hear them take their stuff out of the microwave and there's some clanging of I guess forks and whatnot.
> 
> Then I hear a ZIIIIiiiiip!
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> It sounded like they were unzipping their pants haha It was super awkward, because it was loud lol
> 
> Hopefully it was a hoodie and not pants.


Oh, it was definitely pants. Their meal got them very, VERY excited.


----------



## Bodes

thebeesknees22 said:


> not really a FWP, but I don't have a good thread to put this in.
> 
> I was in a meeting at work and someone forgot to mute themselves. I could hear them microwaving stuff in the background really loudly.
> 
> Then I hear them take their stuff out of the microwave and there's some clanging of I guess forks and whatnot.
> 
> Then I hear a ZIIIIiiiiip!
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> It sounded like they were unzipping their pants haha It was super awkward, because it was loud lol
> 
> Hopefully it was a hoodie and not pants.





nightflameauto said:


> Oh, it was definitely pants. Their meal got them very, VERY excited.



All I can think of now is that scene from the American Pie movie...
"We'll just tell mother that we ate it."


----------



## thebeesknees22

Bodes said:


> All I can think of now is that scene from the American Pie movie...
> "We'll just tell mother that we ate it."


bahah gross


----------



## nightflameauto

Bodes said:


> All I can think of now is that scene from the American Pie movie...
> "We'll just tell mother that we ate it."


Well, sure, that would explain the microwave. Nobody wants to stick their dick in a cold pie.

Well, unless you're into. . . nope, too far.


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> Sitting here at the maternity ward waiting for our baby to be born. Stoked af that the wait is finally almost over, but this is also super boring. I slept in an armchair last night because I don't wanna drive home and back before the baby is born. Hopefully it'll happen today...


Still waiting. We're really close now, but still, the waiting is boring af and it's annoying that I can't really contribute in any way.


----------



## p0ke

Bodes said:


> Hope all goes well and both baby and mother are well after the birth!


After waiting for almost two whole days and my wife suffering from contractions almost the entire second day, the actual pushing part went in like 15 minutes and boom, baby's in our lap. 
Healthy girl, exactly the same measurements as her big sister had and started happily sucking on my wife's tit immediately. Wife got a couple of stitches, but should heal pretty quick.

Now the new fwp is that thanks to covid the hospital only allows one visitor at a time for one hour at a time. And since my part is over, I count as a visitor  So now I'm home (happy to sleep in my own bed tbh after sleeping on a couch and a sofa in the hallway with full lights on the last two nights), and have to drive 70km back and forth tomorrow to visit and then another time to pick them up...


----------



## thebeesknees22

p0ke said:


> After waiting for almost two whole days and my wife suffering from contractions almost the entire second day, the actual pushing part went in like 15 minutes and boom, baby's in our lap.
> Healthy girl, exactly the same measurements as her big sister had and started happily sucking on my wife's tit immediately. Wife got a couple of stitches, but should heal pretty quick.
> 
> Now the new fwp is that thanks to covid the hospital only allows one visitor at a time for one hour at a time. And since my part is over, I count as a visitor  So now I'm home (happy to sleep in my own bed tbh after sleeping on a couch and a sofa in the hallway with full lights on the last two nights), and have to drive 70km back and forth tomorrow to visit and then another time to pick them up...


congrats dude!


----------



## BornToLooze

I had some corporate mandated training today on how to be more efficient at your job.

8 hours of lecture about their research that's taken decades to compile on efficiency.....I figured out that shit out in less than a year at my old job so I could get more smoke breaks. Say what you want about smoking, but that turned me into one efficient motherfucker.

At least I got paid for it...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want to put a new desktop together but goddamn the prices of parts are still insane.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> I really want to put a new desktop together but goddamn the prices of parts are still insane.


oh dude me too. 

I've been in the macbook pro world for a long time now, and I'm ready to go back to a PC but man..... WHEW... that'll have to wait a bit. ..maybe next year..hopefully.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh dude me too.
> 
> I've been in the macbook pro world for a long time now, and I'm ready to go back to a PC but man..... WHEW... that'll have to wait a bit. ..maybe next year..hopefully.


I've been putting it off since late 2019 lol
With the way stuff is going I might just say fuck it and buy a prebuilt.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've been putting it off since late 2019 lol
> With the way stuff is going I might just say fuck it and buy a prebuilt.


ooof yeah that's a long wait. :/ 


yeah no telling if things will be better next year...or worse.. with how things are these days.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> I really want to put a new desktop together but goddamn the prices of parts are still insane.


I toyed with the idea a few times last year but I decided I'd just wait for the next gen AMD processor to come out, but now who the hell knows when it's gonna happen and how much it'll be. You might save some money over a pre-buolt if you can cannibalize some of the parts off of your current PC?


----------



## MFB

I feel like I want to throw up, I officially sent back my letter of acceptance for my new job, which means now I have to look my current boss's in the face and tell them I'm leaving at the end of the month. Shit.


----------



## Bodes

MFB said:


> I feel like I want to throw up, I officially sent back my letter of acceptance for my new job, which means now I have to look my current boss's in the face and tell them I'm leaving at the end of the month. Shit.


Good luck. Just be honest if they ask for reasons.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> I toyed with the idea a few times last year but I decided I'd just wait for the next gen AMD processor to come out, but now who the hell knows when it's gonna happen and how much it'll be. You might save some money over a pre-buolt if you can cannibalize some of the parts off of your current PC?


I can save my case and ssds, but my cpu, mobo and gpu are getting a bit long in the tooth to keep up with newer games. I'm not in any big hurry, but with the way nvidia's cards are advancing they'll be in the 4000 series before I get around to upgrading from my 1080


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> I feel like I want to throw up, I officially sent back my letter of acceptance for my new job, which means now I have to look my current boss's in the face and tell them I'm leaving at the end of the month. Shit.


Oh why are you leaving?
"Money." 
But what can we do to make you stay?
"Pay me more money then them."


----------



## MFB

Nah, it's not about money, I just feel like I need a new start where I'm now established as an MEP engineer and not the schlub who graduated out from another dept. and not look at all my past failures


----------



## LostTheTone

MFB said:


> Nah, it's not about money, I just feel like I need a new start where I'm now established as an MEP engineer and not the schlub who graduated out from another dept. and not look at all my past failures



If you tell your boss that you are leaving "because of the weight of my past failures" then can you film it so I can see his face?


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

Finding reliable musicians. So annoying. You either find people who overpromise and underdeliver, people who just flake and disappear after feigning excitement, people who grossly oversold their skills, people who are extremely toxic, or people who have 6 projects going and figured they need another one but can't get anything done for it for months. It's so hard trying to find even one other person who has similar musical goals as you do.


----------



## TedEH

MFB said:


> I just feel like I need a new start


/sentence right there. Past that, you don't owe anyone an explanation. You don't even really need to give them _that much_.


----------



## Edika

Edika said:


> Update on my Les Paul wiring situation, after replacing the cables from the switch to the rest of the circuit with solid core cables and resoldering everything, no sound. I tried bypassing the tree and going direct to the output jack from the switch still no sound. Touching the switch I got a lot of buzzing so I soldered the bridge pickup directly to the output jack to see which was the culprit. And there was finally sound! So the switch is dead and I've ordered a Switchcraft one to be sure it'll be quality.
> I'll see how things evolve after I get the new switch in!


Quoting myself as I'm such a dumbass! I got the new switch and soldered in and had the same results. Coincidentally the new Switchcraft is more wobly and feels less well made than the Switchcraft switch that came in with the guitar.

So I thought about it a bit more, checked the wiring diagrams again and boom, I got the ground and signal part of the switch mixed up . So after so many days, new wires and new switch I just made a fuck up on the wiring of the switch .

Having said all that, somehow the wiring on the pickups I seem to have not done very well. Somehow it looses connection quite easily. I think I soldered them solidly now but we'll see.


----------



## Millul

Just do yourself a favour, guys, and DON'T look for rent in Berlin - crazy [email protected] going on here, took me 3 months to find a small studio in the ass of the world for a ludicrous price.

Oh well, at least it's close to work.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Millul said:


> Just do yourself a favour, guys, and DON'T look for rent in Berlin - crazy [email protected] going on here, took me 3 months to find a small studio in the ass of the world for a ludicrous price.
> 
> Oh well, at least it's close to work.


Sad to see this is also the case in Europe now. I've only really heard of it being a huge problem in North America. Big cities always had ridiculous rent but since Covid started that bled into smaller cities and drove home prices and rent way up. I don't know if it lands in conspiracy territory but I keep hearing that the majority of real estate purchases are being done by holding companies, which would explain the cut throat bidding wars and having to pay way over asking just to compete, which results in huge jumps in rent since they need to make money off of their purchases to make them worth it.


----------



## Millul

Here huge companies also own a lot of the available housing.
My case was particularly bad because the current plan calls for me to stay only for 1 year, and landlords look into significantly longer contracts (2 years +).

I've seen apartments with over 4000 requests for visits, and the usual number is anyway in the hudredths...just crazy.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I'm in the middle of bleaching my hair, so I can't wear my glasses. When did my eyes get so danm bad?


----------



## Seabeast2000

BornToLooze said:


> So I'm in the middle of bleaching my hair, so I can't wear my glasses. When did my eyes get so danm bad?


Going on the run again?


----------



## BornToLooze

Seabeast2000 said:


> Going on the run again?



I'm too fat for that shit...going on the walk. 

And update...I was planning on going from blue to some kind of blonde. It was already kinda faded, so I figured just do a bleach bath or 2 would do it and not fry my hair like when I went from black to blue.

When most people screw up bleaching their hair, they make it fall out, but somehow...I turned myself into a damn Keisel or something. My roots go from white to yellow to somehow even more blue than it was before I tried to bleach it.


----------



## LordCashew

BornToLooze said:


> ...I turned myself into a damn Keisel or something. My roots go from white to yellow to somehow even more blue than it was before I tried to bleach it.


Gonna go for a bevel cut then?


----------



## BornToLooze

LordIronSpatula said:


> Gonna go for a bevel cut then?


Have long hair and try and light a cigarette while your dunk.

It's grown out where it's not a noticable, but I already did that part once.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made the mistake of trying to sort through all my old recordings and it's been a fucking nightmare.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> I made the mistake of trying to sort through all my old recordings and it's been a fucking nightmare.



oh i know what you mean. I'm about to start making a spreadsheet for Title/Year/where they're backed up. and with a note of the description since I can never remember which ones which.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh i know what you mean. I'm about to start making a spreadsheet for Title/Year/where they're backed up. and with a note of the description since I can never remember which ones which.


I'm just trying to cull the shittier sounding stuff. I wish I made more DIs since some of the stuff has a good riff/structure but sounds like ass because I was experimenting so much with IRs.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Cyanide_Anima said:


> Finding reliable musicians. So annoying. You either find people who overpromise and underdeliver, people who just flake and disappear after feigning excitement, people who grossly oversold their skills, people who are extremely toxic, or people who have 6 projects going and figured they need another one but can't get anything done for it for months. It's so hard trying to find even one other person who has similar musical goals as you do.



Substance abuse is a big one I run into. People I'd otherwise love to play with who forget who they are after 6 drinks, or people who routinely get too stoned to pay attention in practice. 

I feel very fortunate right now to be playing with someone who has similar goals and motivation to me.



TedEH said:


> /sentence right there. Past that, you don't owe anyone an explanation. You don't even really need to give them _that much_.



It's easy for us proles to forget that "at-will state" goes both ways. We owe our employers zero explanation for our choices, and "two weeks' notice" is a courtesy, not a rule, or even a guarantee. I rarely give two weeks' notice, and even more rarely a formal resignation. When was the last time someone got two weeks' notice for getting shitcanned? Exactly.



BornToLooze said:


> Have long hair and try and light a cigarette while your dunk.
> 
> It's grown out where it's not a noticable, but I already did that part once.



*high five* I have a shorter lock from lighting a J one-handed while driving stick-shift at night two summers ago. It's not _as_ noticeable now, but it flops around all over the place because it's too short to tuck nicely with the rest of the mane.


----------



## BornToLooze

I had one of those problems where I have to many bosses and they don't know what's going on. I had one giving more work to do today, one that's bitching because I had to steal a guy of his crew because you have to be certified to drive a forklift, and then the saftey realizing she screwed up on when to send people to saftey council.


----------



## LostTheTone

KnightBrolaire said:


> I made the mistake of trying to sort through all my old recordings and it's been a fucking nightmare.



Oh shit bro, I know that pain.

You start out feeling really smart when you want to go back to some old demo or whatever, because you have diligently recorded literally everything you ever did. And then you have to go find it and realise that while you did name your projects, you did not name anything else.

And then when you do find the song, you have to listen through 175 shit takes waiting for a good one that actually sounds like the song.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

If I had my way band practice would be at 7am.

Other guitarist: See you at noon.

Sometimes he even comes at 11am, once or twice 10, which in his mind I'm sure is humoring me. I have no complaints otherwise... just think it's funny.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've seen a tiktok before about one week of working with Mexicans, two weeks of working with Mexicans and he's drinking a Corona, tres semanas de trabajo con mexicanos...I think I got that beat.

My wife asked me if I could play some mariachi music for her grandma's birthday because she loves mariachi music. Play it, ya probably...but I sound like Brad Pitt in that Nazi movie when I speak Spanish.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Had to go get one piece of paper printed out in my office. The bad part about working for a very small specialized section of a quarter of a billion dollar a year company is that most people in that company have no idea what I do or how to deal with me.

That one printout took 35 minutes.

fml


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thinking about dumping all my 8 strings. I just don't play them anywhere near as much as my 6 or 7 strings. But I know the second I go to list them I'll want to keep them. It has already happened like 3 times with the 8 string explorer lol


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> Thinking about dumping all my 8 strings. I just don't play them anywhere near as much as my 6 or 7 strings. But I know the second I go to list them I'll want to keep them. It has already happened like 3 times with the 8 string explorer lol



I'm on the flip side. I even don't use my 7 that much, but there are a handful of songs that I want an 8 so I can play. 

I got over that for a long time by just downtuning a 6 string before I said fuck it an bought a 7. And I'm a very slow learner, and bought a 7 with a Floyd. And while I'm okay with that little bit of Sabbathy sludgieness you get from going from Eb to B, I'm not resetting up a Floyd, and tuning a 6 down to drop Jesus to play songs from doom just doesn't work.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I sold a triple rectifier to buy a bigger orange than my tiny terror. The following week has went up like 30%, could hardly afford to drive to work. Canceled my plans. Now that I’ve put the remainder of that money in my gas tank, I’m seeing deals on orange heads on reverb which I suspect is due to the tube shortage we had for a week.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

My slightly-upscale sandwich bread has a second bag inside the main bag that makes it annoying to open and close.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LiveOVErdrive said:


> My slightly-upscale sandwich bread has a second bag inside the main bag that makes it annoying to open and close.


Dude, my slightly upscale bread has the same thing going on. So yeah... as the bread dwindles away, you're left with this increasing interior mass of crinkled up plastic. It's fucking madness!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> I'm on the flip side. I even don't use my 7 that much, but there are a handful of songs that I want an 8 so I can play.
> 
> I got over that for a long time by just downtuning a 6 string before I said fuck it an bought a 7. And I'm a very slow learner, and bought a 7 with a Floyd. And while I'm okay with that little bit of Sabbathy sludgieness you get from going from Eb to B, I'm not resetting up a Floyd, and tuning a 6 down to drop Jesus to play songs from doom just doesn't work.


Honestly, I'd say just get a baritone 6 string. Then you can play all the 8 string stuff without the fucking hassle of dealing with 8 strings.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

High Plains Drifter said:


> Dude, my slightly upscale bread has the same thing going on. So yeah... as the bread dwindles away, you're left with this increasing interior mass of crinkled up plastic. It's fucking madness!


Exactly! And you have to push it aside and futz with it just to get your stupid 18 grain whole grain nut health chia slice so you can make a damn sandwich.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Exactly! And you have to push it aside and futz with it just to get your stupid 18 grain whole grain nut health chia slice so you can make a damn sandwich.


100%. And my main concern.. the one that keeps me up at night, is... what if I just dismantle the inner force-field altogether? Is that even legal? Will the bread mold overnight? Will the grains begin to sprout? Will the bread simply cease to exist if no longer encased in its polyethylene shroud??? 

I'm imagining something like this...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

High Plains Drifter said:


> 100%. And my main concern.. the one that keeps me up at night, is... what if I just dismantle the inner force-field altogether? Is that even legal? Will the bread mold overnight? Will the grains begin to sprout? Will the bread simply cease to exist if no longer encased in its polyethylene shroud???
> 
> I'm imagining something like this...


It will transform into wonder bread overnight. The inner wrapper is what keeps it bougie.


----------



## Kaura

I've finally reached the point of obesity that my legs are starting to give up. My feet have hurt since last summer but during the last few weeks it has progressively gotten to the point that I can barely even walk. Had to take a painkiller as soon as I woke up today just to get through my shift at work. The problem is, how am I supposed to lose weight if I'm unable to exercise?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> I've finally reached the point of obesity that my legs are starting to give up. My feet have hurt since last summer but during the last few weeks it has progressively gotten to the point that I can barely even walk. Had to take a painkiller as soon as I woke up today just to get through my shift at work. The problem is, how am I supposed to lose weight if I'm unable to exercise?


swimming, hand bikes


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> Honestly, I'd say just get a baritone 6 string. Then you can play all the 8 string stuff without the fucking hassle of dealing with 8 strings.



I've thought about it, but I used to have a 27" Agile and it just didn't feel right. I'm okay with my bass that's a 34" scale, but obviously a bass feels different than a guitar.

I'm kinda thinking about getting a bass vi since I'm more comfortable on Gibson and Fender type stuff than your modern shredder guitar.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Waited 25 1/2 hours at my last stop. Irritating but hey I get salary and detention pay. Was like $650 for watching Discovery+ for the last 10+ hours…


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> swimming, hand bikes



I can't stand chlorine water. Not that I'm allergic. I just hate the smell. 

Eagerly waiting for cycling season to start. The streets are still icy so I don't want to break a hand or something.


----------



## thraxil

Kaura said:


> I've finally reached the point of obesity that my legs are starting to give up. My feet have hurt since last summer but during the last few weeks it has progressively gotten to the point that I can barely even walk. Had to take a painkiller as soon as I woke up today just to get through my shift at work. The problem is, how am I supposed to lose weight if I'm unable to exercise?


Weight loss is like 98% diet and 2% exercise. Most people who try to lose weight by adding exercise end up gaining weight because more activity increases their appetite. If you really want to lose weight, you need to start by fixing whatever's wrong with your diet. Exercise is great for improving fitness and health, but isn't the solution for weight loss.


----------



## TedEH

Kaura said:


> The problem is, how am I supposed to lose weight if I'm unable to exercise?


I'll add to the above that the heavier you are, the more just regular activity counts as exercise. When I was above 300lbs, just walking 10 minutes down the road felt like an ordeal - because it takes that much more effort to move that extra weight around. Then it gets easier. Then it gets much easier. I got back to a healthy weight just with walking, then eventually graduating to cycling. That's is, no gym, no weight lifting, etc. The answer to your question is: Anything at all. Literally do anything physical at all - take short walks, stand up and move around a bit, do house chores, etc. You don't have to worry about "is this proper exercise" until you reach a point where whatever activity you're doing doesn't challenge you at all anymore.

But 100% agreed that diet is more important. Cut soda, cut junk food, cut anything that adds sugar. If you absolutely need to snack, then just pick snacks that will do you some good -> just keep stocked up on finger-food sized/portioned veggies like baby carrots etc., and don't drown them in dipping sauces and peanut butter, etc. Don't think of it as "you need to eat less" or "you need to stop eating", because those lead to disordered relationships with food - instead, focus on making better food decisions. Need caffeine to get through the day? Use coffee and not coke, and don't add sugar to your coffee. Need to snack? Veggies instead of chips. Bread? Get whole grain instead of white sandwich bread that is basically just cake. Same with what you spread on that bread- not all spreads are made equal. You can get BP that's just peanuts with no additives, and be conservative with how much you use, which could go a long way compared with layering on nutella or what have you. Insist on having a burger? Make it yourself so that you're choosing what goes into it and aren't bound to the greasy messes you get at fast food places. Learn to enjoy salads (seriously) and appreciate the wide variety of what "salad" can be. I'd be willing to bet you could evaluate your diet, make significant healthier substitutions without eating less volume, and feel a LOT better within a short time. Also, don't ever eat more than you want or need just because someone insists for social reasons. Social obligations to eat are bullshit.

I got as heavy as I did, in part because I was heavy, sure, but also because I didn't realize that I was shooting myself in the foot by sticking to what was familiar in terms of diet. Just about every day I would have:
- Several bowls of cereal for breakfast. (Like a litre of milk)
- Several cans of coke throughout the day.
- Usually a heavy lunch like a full footlong sandwich or something
- Dinner was often pasta. Lots of pasta.
- "You can have more if you want!" "Oh really? Ok."
- Pretty consistently added desert of some kind on top of that. Lived up to the Quebec steriotype of Jos Louis and Pepsi.
- Snacked on some really nonsense snacks -> like I'd just eat cold cuts and cheese when I got bored.
And I did that while being lazy as all hell, while my family was convinced that "you gatta eat lots to be healthy" and that my weight problem was entirely about activity level. (Guess who I inherited my eating habits from.)

Honestly though, step 1 is recognizing that you have a choice in the matter and not letting yourself fall into a defeated mindset. If you don't _think_ you can do something, you won't. But you absolutely can.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I have a good paying job running a large commercial campus, primarily the maintenance department, but due to a revolving door of boss’s, I’ve spent equal time training my bosses and/or doing their jobs as well when we haven’t had the position filled. It’s filled now and I’m still doing half of it. 

That’s not the rough part though, the shitty thing is that I inherited a staff that is protected by the owner and they‘re very aware of that. I’m the 5th Chief Engineer in 8 years and am now the longest running one the company has had yet. Things have only gotten worse over time. One guy is now calling out 1-2x weekly and the other guy is allowed to scream at people, including me, whenever he doesn’t get his way. 

The revolving door of people in my position or my boss’s positions is 98% to due with these two guys making our lives hell. It became very clear I was not hired to manage them, but to comply. That’s fine, I’ve dealt with shitheads in the restaurant business, but it’s gotten to the point that our tenants are getting pissed off and these aren’t small leases, these are $5,000,000 - $10,000,000 leases and I get e-mails from lawyers noting the lease language to me and how we are not meeting our end of the agreement. 

Despite any attempts to fix this, I have been met with “That’s just the maintenance staff” or “Oh, that can’t be true.”. I’m at the point where I’m having panic attacks more frequently because this has gotten so far out of hand. The job has afforded me comfort in my personal life, but holy fucking shit I rarely get to enjoy it because I’ve been on-call 24/7 for 4 years. I’m burnt the fuck out.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> I can't stand chlorine water. Not that I'm allergic. I just hate the smell.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for cycling season to start. The streets are still icy so I don't want to break a hand or something.


Get one of these if you have some space at home and bike season is every season:


----------



## Edika

RevDrucifer said:


> I have a good paying job running a large commercial campus, primarily the maintenance department, but due to a revolving door of boss’s, I’ve spent equal time training my bosses and/or doing their jobs as well when we haven’t had the position filled. It’s filled now and I’m still doing half of it.
> 
> That’s not the rough part though, the shitty thing is that I inherited a staff that is protected by the owner and they‘re very aware of that. I’m the 5th Chief Engineer in 8 years and am now the longest running one the company has had yet. Things have only gotten worse over time. One guy is now calling out 1-2x weekly and the other guy is allowed to scream at people, including me, whenever he doesn’t get his way.
> 
> The revolving door of people in my position or my boss’s positions is 98% to due with these two guys making our lives hell. It became very clear I was not hired to manage them, but to comply. That’s fine, I’ve dealt with shitheads in the restaurant business, but it’s gotten to the point that our tenants are getting pissed off and these aren’t small leases, these are $5,000,000 - $10,000,000 leases and I get e-mails from lawyers noting the lease language to me and how we are not meeting our end of the agreement.
> 
> Despite any attempts to fix this, I have been met with “That’s just the maintenance staff” or “Oh, that can’t be true.”. I’m at the point where I’m having panic attacks more frequently because this has gotten so far out of hand. The job has afforded me comfort in my personal life, but holy fucking shit I rarely get to enjoy it because I’ve been on-call 24/7 for 4 years. I’m burnt the fuck out.


Sounds like a shitty situation but I don't understand why these two haven't taken the boot and you have managers and engineers leaving vs these two. I mean regardless of the owner you'd be the guys in charge of staff and decide who stays and goes.
It doesn't seem you'd be hard pressed to fill their positions. Especially if he came shouting to my face or customers.
I don't know, the two options I see is either finding a new job or getting rid of the problematic individuals. I'm not sure if you're required by your job to be on call 24/7 but if you are I hope at least you get paid for that. Otherwise just don't reply at the calls. If the job description and contract does not specify doing that then don't do it.
For the problematic individuals, if it has to go through the owner to get rid of them (which seems mental), compile all the days the one guy has been absent per year and the complaints you're getting for the screamo guy, plus the legal documents you've been receiving and send them all at once to the higher ups. Whatever loyalty the guy has he's still running a business and it'll wake him up for sure. Still not his call if these two should hit the road or not.


----------



## Kaura

TedEH said:


> I'll add to the above that the heavier you are, the more just regular activity counts as exercise. When I was above 300lbs, just walking 10 minutes down the road felt like an ordeal - because it takes that much more effort to move that extra weight around. Then it gets easier. Then it gets much easier. I got back to a healthy weight just with walking, then eventually graduating to cycling. That's is, no gym, no weight lifting, etc. The answer to your question is: Anything at all. Literally do anything physical at all - take short walks, stand up and move around a bit, do house chores, etc. You don't have to worry about "is this proper exercise" until you reach a point where whatever activity you're doing doesn't challenge you at all anymore.
> 
> But 100% agreed that diet is more important. Cut soda, cut junk food, cut anything that adds sugar. If you absolutely need to snack, then just pick snacks that will do you some good -> just keep stocked up on finger-food sized/portioned veggies like baby carrots etc., and don't drown them in dipping sauces and peanut butter, etc. Don't think of it as "you need to eat less" or "you need to stop eating", because those lead to disordered relationships with food - instead, focus on making better food decisions. Need caffeine to get through the day? Use coffee and not coke, and don't add sugar to your coffee. Need to snack? Veggies instead of chips. Bread? Get whole grain instead of white sandwich bread that is basically just cake. Same with what you spread on that bread- not all spreads are made equal. You can get BP that's just peanuts with no additives, and be conservative with how much you use, which could go a long way compared with layering on nutella or what have you. Insist on having a burger? Make it yourself so that you're choosing what goes into it and aren't bound to the greasy messes you get at fast food places. Learn to enjoy salads (seriously) and appreciate the wide variety of what "salad" can be. I'd be willing to bet you could evaluate your diet, make significant healthier substitutions without eating less volume, and feel a LOT better within a short time. Also, don't ever eat more than you want or need just because someone insists for social reasons. Social obligations to eat are bullshit.
> 
> I got as heavy as I did, in part because I was heavy, sure, but also because I didn't realize that I was shooting myself in the foot by sticking to what was familiar in terms of diet. Just about every day I would have:
> - Several bowls of cereal for breakfast. (Like a litre of milk)
> - Several cans of coke throughout the day.
> - Usually a heavy lunch like a full footlong sandwich or something
> - Dinner was often pasta. Lots of pasta.
> - "You can have more if you want!" "Oh really? Ok."
> - Pretty consistently added desert of some kind on top of that. Lived up to the Quebec steriotype of Jos Louis and Pepsi.
> - Snacked on some really nonsense snacks -> like I'd just eat cold cuts and cheese when I got bored.
> And I did that while being lazy as all hell, while my family was convinced that "you gatta eat lots to be healthy" and that my weight problem was entirely about activity level. (Guess who I inherited my eating habits from.)
> 
> Honestly though, step 1 is recognizing that you have a choice in the matter and not letting yourself fall into a defeated mindset. If you don't _think_ you can do something, you won't. But you absolutely can.



Thanks for the in-depth reply! I guess I really should focus on my diet since that's really the root of my problem. I do manual labor so I get somewhat plenty of steps a day but last year I switched to a department that requires much less walking and more sitting in the office or in a forklift. Just wish the weather would get better so I can start taking my bike to work. Not only to get some excercise but to save up on gas with these insane prices going on.



BlackMastodon said:


> Get one of these if you have some space at home and bike season is every season:




Can't see the link but I assume you're talking about excercise bikes. Sadly, I don't have the room for it let alone money to buy one.


----------



## nightflameauto

Kaura said:


> Thanks for the in-depth reply! I guess I really should focus on my diet since that's really the root of my problem. I do manual labor so I get somewhat plenty of steps a day but last year I switched to a department that requires much less walking and more sitting in the office or in a forklift. Just wish the weather would get better so I can start taking my bike to work. Not only to get some excercise but to save up on gas with these insane prices going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see the link but I assume you're talking about excercise bikes. Sadly, I don't have the room for it let alone money to buy one.


If you already have a bike you can get either rollers or a trainer and just set up in the living room when you want and take it down when you're not using it. I use rollers with a road bike during the winter so that come spring I can go out and pour on the miles.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'm not obese really at all, but i'm about 6'1" and about 190 pounds, and after quitting smoking pot (this is the ironic part) I CANT QUIT MUNCHING ON SHIT. Idk what it is, I just am bored eating. When I used to be bored I used to go puff a bowl or take a dab or something, or 6 years ago I'd grab a cig and smoke it, but now it feels like I need to occupy my hands/mouth with something so I've been just thinking about food ALL THE TIME.

I went from 175 to 190 in like 4 months and doesn't feel like it's slowing down. Come on baseball season just start already....


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> I CANT QUIT MUNCHING ON SHIT


This is why, IMO, it's better to focus on the choice of what, rather than trying to stop eating altogether. I keep a bag of baby carrots in the fridge, or something similar, pretty much all the time so that if I can't stop myself from snacking just to feed the fixation, I have something to grab that isn't going to have an adverse affect on my health. The vice for me is coffee. When I just absolutely have to have something near me to consume, the coffee does the trick.

I got really good at fighting the urge to eat, and I think it contributed to some pretty disordered eating patterns. I went from about 315lbs down to just over 140 in a really short time (I'm about 5'11", maybe just under) - I was waaaay under-eating, which works wonders for the first year or so, then catches up to you in some really unpleasant ways. When I finally let someone convince me I had made a big mistake, I got back up to what feels healthy and it took no time to re-gain (I've stabilized around 165-170lbs). Since then, as long as I keep moving a bit (I walk maybe an hour each day, and that's honestly it in the winter - the bike comes out in summers, and I drum on weekends, but I'm otherwise lazy) - I can pretty much eat whatever I want and not gain anything as long as I don't dive into strait up junk food / cake / etc.


----------



## jaxadam

thraxil said:


> Weight loss is like 98% diet and 2% exercise. Most people who try to lose weight by adding exercise end up gaining weight because more activity increases their appetite. If you really want to lose weight, you need to start by fixing whatever's wrong with your diet. Exercise is great for improving fitness and health, but isn't the solution for weight loss.





Kaura said:


> I've finally reached the point of obesity that my legs are starting to give up. My feet have hurt since last summer but during the last few weeks it has progressively gotten to the point that I can barely even walk. Had to take a painkiller as soon as I woke up today just to get through my shift at work. The problem is, how am I supposed to lose weight if I'm unable to exercise?



I'm so sorry to hear this man. That's terrible. Like @thraxil stated, diet is a big big part of it. I'll just try to hit a few broad topics...

Get into a diet routine and be consistent. The biggest thing here I'd suggest is have a cheat day. So say Sunday for example just tear it up and jump back into the routine Monday no if's and's or but's. Don't let it bleed over.

Walk. Walk walk walk.

Don't go on a straight no fat/low fat no carb/lo carb fad diet. These things are great for eliminating water weight and fucking up your body chemistry which in turn leads to lightheadedness, fatigue, and horrible workouts.

There is a certain timing to macronutrients that will make your system work much more optimally, and I've hit on this here before, but I'll bet you just about every sports/fitness/bodybuilding type will know, understand, and implement these things, and it basically comes down to this:

Carb timing will help increase insulin response, and you want this to occur during an anabolic phase to promote muscle building and not fat storage. So no, sugar is actually not the devil (well, some types are) and it can be used very efficiently in proper dosage/timing to increase insulin response at the optimal time.

Proteins and fats are great "biding my time" macros (morning, before bed), but generally you'll want to go into a workout on little fat and preferably a complex carb. Post workout is where you want your sugar (dextrose), and post-post workout is where you want your complex carb (rice, pasta, etc.)

For workouts, there are another two schools of thought: High rep, light weight with short rest periods (1 min) between sets increases testosterone. Low rep, heavy weight with long rest periods (5 mins) increases growth hormone. You will want to shoot for the former right now. 

So what to do: eat clean all week, walk, do a light circuit and immediately after hit a 2:1 dextrose isolate shake, then peanut butter and cottage cheese before bed. Cheat on Sunday.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> Thanks for the in-depth reply! I guess I really should focus on my diet since that's really the root of my problem. I do manual labor so I get somewhat plenty of steps a day but last year I switched to a department that requires much less walking and more sitting in the office or in a forklift. Just wish the weather would get better so I can start taking my bike to work. Not only to get some excercise but to save up on gas with these insane prices going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see the link but I assume you're talking about excercise bikes. Sadly, I don't have the room for it let alone money to buy one.


Yeah the amazon link looks weird for me too but it's not an exercise bike, it's something you mount your bike to that lifts the back wheel off the ground and you can use your bike indoors. Search for "bike trainer" and you should be able to find out for like $100 USD. Much cheaper than an exercise bike and you get to ride the bike you're used to and like.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah the amazon link looks weird for me too but it's not an exercise bike, it's something you mount your bike to that lifts the back wheel off the ground and you can use your bike indoors. Search for "bike trainer" and you should be able to find out for like $100 USD. Much cheaper than an exercise bike and you get to ride the bike you're used to and like.



I have heard that these will wear cause uneven tire wear, unless they have figured out a way to make them create friction against something other than the back tire.

Still cheaper than an exercise bike though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

For some reason, just realized I snoozed and loozed on Maiden's Eddie's Archive 20 years ago. Never got an actual copy but glommed onto it by accident a year or two later. Lots of good shit in there. I mean, they may crank out a reissue some day but seeing that their store only has ONE ITEM in their music section, maybe not.


----------



## TedEH

I complained a little while back that I had found an ad for my own job title, offering more money for less experience, and had raised this with my direct supervisor. This led to an email getting fired out to all-staff explaining that this ad represented the "new budget" and that everyone would be adjusted accordingly soon - and this included a big table of titles and salary ranges for each position. So this left me the info that the number I had seen was right in the centre of the range for my title.

Leading up to the meeting where I'd get the new offer, I steeled myself for still getting less than the ad, since it technically would fall into the range still - and I also prepared for the idea that maybe I didn't give them enough credit, and they'd give me what I feel like I deserve - which is the top of the range for my title and/or the bottom of the range for the senior role just above me, which I honestly think I could make an argument that I qualify for.

What I did not prepare for was that they offered me _exactly_ the number from the ad, no more no less. We didn't have time to talk about it at the time, but I reacted.... poorly. I clearly wasn't happy with it, and didn't have the time to process it, and felt like a dick for being handed a bunch of money and acting ungrateful for it (even worse, knowing that the person handing me this info makes less than me and had no choice in the matter). I didn't know how to process it in the moment other than it felt like they handed me the bare minimum to shut me up. Maybe that's what they did. Or maybe that's how they honestly evaluated my worth. I don't know.

So now I'm stuck in a weird headspace of both second-guessing my worth, and debating if I just suck it up and take it (because it's honestly a reasonable offer if you take context out of the equation), or if I go back and start making a case that I think I've earned some semblance of seniority by this point. And I know that if I go in asking for more, I'm going to feel like a dick through the whole process, no matter how reasonable or not it is, and no matter if I deserve it or not.

A part of me just loathes this whole process and wants to get through it as fast as possible and go back to just doing my job.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> I complained a little while back that I had found an ad for my own job title, offering more money for less experience, and had raised this with my direct supervisor. This led to an email getting fired out to all-staff explaining that this ad represented the "new budget" and that everyone would be adjusted accordingly soon - and this included a big table of titles and salary ranges for each position. So this left me the info that the number I had seen was right in the centre of the range for my title.
> 
> Leading up to the meeting where I'd get the new offer, I steeled myself for still getting less than the ad, since it technically would fall into the range still - and I also prepared for the idea that maybe I didn't give them enough credit, and they'd give me what I feel like I deserve - which is the top of the range for my title and/or the bottom of the range for the senior role just above me, which I honestly think I could make an argument that I qualify for.
> 
> What I did not prepare for was that they offered me _exactly_ the number from the ad, no more no less. We didn't have time to talk about it at the time, but I reacted.... poorly. I clearly wasn't happy with it, and didn't have the time to process it, and felt like a dick for being handed a bunch of money and acting ungrateful for it (even worse, knowing that the person handing me this info makes less than me and had no choice in the matter). I didn't know how to process it in the moment other than it felt like they handed me the bare minimum to shut me up. Maybe that's what they did. Or maybe that's how they honestly evaluated my worth. I don't know.
> 
> So now I'm stuck in a weird headspace of both second-guessing my worth, and debating if I just suck it up and take it (because it's honestly a reasonable offer if you take context out of the equation), or if I go back and start making a case that I think I've earned some semblance of seniority by this point. And I know that if I go in asking for more, I'm going to feel like a dick through the whole process, no matter how reasonable or not it is, and no matter if I deserve it or not.
> 
> A part of me just loathes this whole process and wants to get through it as fast as possible and go back to just doing my job.


Well it's good they offered you the raise for what was on the job listing.

In my experience, a company won't do more than they have to. They got caught, and called out for it. So they had to go with the number that was listed or else risk a mass exodus. 

If you think you are worth more then the only solution is to get another offer on hand, and present that to them. That's when the negotiation starts. Otherwise a company, 9 times out of 10, won't budge because they have no incentive to.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> A part of me just loathes this whole process and wants to get through it as fast as possible and go back to just doing my job.



I definitely empathize. Workplaces are generally set up to create these kinds of guilt trips, but at the end of the day, nobody else there is going to advocate for you. You obviously have a very well-defined sense of your worth. Don't question that and don't let workplace head games make you second-guess it. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. Find a healthy outlet for those feelings and get squeaking! I've often found that with wage negotiations, even if I don't get what I'm asking for, it's rare the people I'm appealing to can disagree with the reasoning I'm presenting, which is a form of validation it its own right even if I can't take it to the bank. Most often though, that interaction is also the precursor to me finding a new job.

I've made a pretty hard switch from being a "people pleaser" to actively seeking out the things I think I deserve, or just plain want, in the workplace, and not troubling myself over what anyone else is getting in the process. You don't have to actively be a sociopathic asshole, but you do have to find ways to compartmentalize your self-awareness. I personally have experienced a lot of guilt for securing for myself (or just helping myself to) things that others in the same workplace are not assertive enough to secure for themselves.

Small example, I've worked in kitchens a lot, and I always felt that it was their responsibility to feed me if I'm working a long shift with no meal break, and fed myself accordingly. I never asked permission, though I've often had to be a little sneaky, and often other employees would say things like "are we allowed to eat?" "I didn't know we could make ourselves meals," and there's no good answer because the real answer is "if you have to ask, the answer is probably no." This applies to everything from cell phone policies to pouring my table's drinks when the bartender is chain smoking out back to making more within 6 months than people who have been there for years because I'm annoying as fuck and always asking for more money.

In a unionized workplace it'd be different, but the world we live in means most people have to be their own advocates. You can't make anyone else think they're worth more than they do. Get what you obviously know you deserve and don't beat yourself up about what your coworkers aren't getting along the way.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Edika said:


> Sounds like a shitty situation but I don't understand why these two haven't taken the boot and you have managers and engineers leaving vs these two. I mean regardless of the owner you'd be the guys in charge of staff and decide who stays and goes.
> It doesn't seem you'd be hard pressed to fill their positions. Especially if he came shouting to my face or customers.
> I don't know, the two options I see is either finding a new job or getting rid of the problematic individuals. I'm not sure if you're required by your job to be on call 24/7 but if you are I hope at least you get paid for that. Otherwise just don't reply at the calls. If the job description and contract does not specify doing that then don't do it.
> For the problematic individuals, if it has to go through the owner to get rid of them (which seems mental), compile all the days the one guy has been absent per year and the complaints you're getting for the screamo guy, plus the legal documents you've been receiving and send them all at once to the higher ups. Whatever loyalty the guy has he's still running a business and it'll wake him up for sure. Still not his call if these two should hit the road or not.



While all that is perfectly reasonable in 98% of companies, it’s not in this one. The owner of the company is a truly great man, someone who puts his money where his mouth is and has used the company to bring do legit good things; IE- he’s been buying Little Haiti in Miami, blocks at a time, renovating the homes and keeping rents exactly the same, sometimes paying for accommodations for the families while construction is getting done. Unfortunately, my two staff members know how to pull at those heart strings and the owner has never seen the side of them that exists outside of our main office. 

I’ve documented things for the last three years and I’ve been told numerous times by the owner and the CFO, “These guys are nearing the end of their working days and ultimately, your position is of higher importance, maybe it’s time they go.” but it never happens. I was told to write them up when they deserved it, the first time I did it one of them left work immediately and went to the hospital saying it was so stressful he was having chest pains. While I know it was 100% bullshit, the owner believed it and I was no longer permitted to write him up. Then I looked like the bad guy for causing him all this stress when the cause of it was him doing a fucking _terrible _job painting a tenant’s suite, not once, but 4 fucking times in a row. He was doing it on purpose.

They’re whole game is to make their boss look entirely useless and they’d pull it off if I didn’t know that already and figured out how to work around it. After 3 years they learned they can’t rely on their old tricks to push me out, which is where the calling out and screaming at me comes into play. They’ve openly bragged about getting their previous bosses fired and how they’ve done it. 

There was an on-call schedule before I started there, but since I live 1 mile from the property, our former boss, when I was their co-worker, always called me and no one told me there was a schedule. I didn’t know there was an on-call schedule previous to me until my 2nd year there and I keep getting told one will be incorporated, but it never happens. I can’t just not answer the phone, I take all the calls for fire alarms, major emergencies and shit like that. My work ethic wouldn’t allow for it, I’d be stressing the fuck out knowing something was going on. 

It’s actually not easy to replace them; some of our tenants are federal agencies that require extensive background checks. If it weren’t for them, sure, but you have to be cleaner than a preacher’s sheets to work there. It took me a year and a half to hire a dedicated HVAC tech, not because of the job itself, but because the background checks. I tell everyone in the interview if there’s anything on their record, we’ll find it and time after time they tell me “I’m all good” only to find they’re not all good. 

We’ll see what happens Monday. I’ve had a few conversations with the owner and the CFO this week about resolving these issues permanently. It just blows my fucking mind that I’ve made their jobs so much fucking easier than it’s ever been and instead of being happy with that, they‘re so stuck in their old ways they‘d rather self-sabotage themselves in hopes it’ll toss me out than just enjoy the easy ride they’ve got.

They know they’re protected and worst case scenario, anyone who gets fired gets a nice severance package because of that big heart from the owner.


----------



## Edika

RevDrucifer said:


> While all that is perfectly reasonable in 98% of companies, it’s not in this one. The owner of the company is a truly great man, someone who puts his money where his mouth is and has used the company to bring do legit good things; IE- he’s been buying Little Haiti in Miami, blocks at a time, renovating the homes and keeping rents exactly the same, sometimes paying for accommodations for the families while construction is getting done. Unfortunately, my two staff members know how to pull at those heart strings and the owner has never seen the side of them that exists outside of our main office.
> 
> I’ve documented things for the last three years and I’ve been told numerous times by the owner and the CFO, “These guys are nearing the end of their working days and ultimately, your position is of higher importance, maybe it’s time they go.” but it never happens. I was told to write them up when they deserved it, the first time I did it one of them left work immediately and went to the hospital saying it was so stressful he was having chest pains. While I know it was 100% bullshit, the owner believed it and I was no longer permitted to write him up. Then I looked like the bad guy for causing him all this stress when the cause of it was him doing a fucking _terrible _job painting a tenant’s suite, not once, but 4 fucking times in a row. He was doing it on purpose.
> 
> They’re whole game is to make their boss look entirely useless and they’d pull it off if I didn’t know that already and figured out how to work around it. After 3 years they learned they can’t rely on their old tricks to push me out, which is where the calling out and screaming at me comes into play. They’ve openly bragged about getting their previous bosses fired and how they’ve done it.
> 
> There was an on-call schedule before I started there, but since I live 1 mile from the property, our former boss, when I was their co-worker, always called me and no one told me there was a schedule. I didn’t know there was an on-call schedule previous to me until my 2nd year there and I keep getting told one will be incorporated, but it never happens. I can’t just not answer the phone, I take all the calls for fire alarms, major emergencies and shit like that. My work ethic wouldn’t allow for it, I’d be stressing the fuck out knowing something was going on.
> 
> It’s actually not easy to replace them; some of our tenants are federal agencies that require extensive background checks. If it weren’t for them, sure, but you have to be cleaner than a preacher’s sheets to work there. It took me a year and a half to hire a dedicated HVAC tech, not because of the job itself, but because the background checks. I tell everyone in the interview if there’s anything on their record, we’ll find it and time after time they tell me “I’m all good” only to find they’re not all good.
> 
> We’ll see what happens Monday. I’ve had a few conversations with the owner and the CFO this week about resolving these issues permanently. It just blows my fucking mind that I’ve made their jobs so much fucking easier than it’s ever been and instead of being happy with that, they‘re so stuck in their old ways they‘d rather self-sabotage themselves in hopes it’ll toss me out than just enjoy the easy ride they’ve got.
> 
> They know they’re protected and worst case scenario, anyone who gets fired gets a nice severance package because of that big heart from the owner.


Damn dude that is a seriously complex situation. I'm glad though you're working for a guy that is a good employer to a fault! Can I come work for you guys? Lol, my record is actually squicky clean, aside from two parking tickets lol!

If the situation is like that with having to respond to emergencies, then it is understandable. But you should push for the on call schedule (I know easier said than done), only because one person can't shoulder the responsibility all the time non stop. I mean it might disingenuous to pull the same trick as the other guy, but it is obviously causing you mental fatigue and distress. I'd advise to exaggerate on that in order to make the change happen before it actually becomes a bigger problem for you. It seems it will work with the owner.

As to the difficulty in replacing those two, it seems they're aware of that and capitalise on that, along with the owner being a decent human being. I mean most people would be more than grateful to have a job like that but there's always ungrateful sob's. I hope there is resolution to the issues at work man as it sounds like a really nice job otherwise, aside from the financial security.


----------



## pondman

I went for a medical 10 days ago. The blood tests showed my cholesterol was high and on top of that my blood pressure was high. To top it of I weighed 16 and 3/4 stone  
I've just finished my 3 month winter break and I usually am over weight at this time, but that is really shocking fat cunt territory, even though I'm 6ft and large framed.

I've got my cholesterol back to normal and my blood pressure is nearly normal and I'm shedding weight big time.
It's the last time I'll let myself go down hill at that pace again.


----------



## CanserDYI

Damn Brits and your stones. Making me get out a calculator and all that jazz, I'm gonna start using a new 'Murican trend, we call em "Truck Tires", which equals 6.5 pounds. I'm like 29.5 Truck Tires. 

And yeah, it's tires, not tyres. Damn Brits again  kidding I love you guys over there with your milk in your tea.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I don't count water in my weight so it really helps out. So I use the bushel for dry weight measurement.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Edika said:


> Damn dude that is a seriously complex situation. I'm glad though you're working for a guy that is a good employer to a fault! Can I come work for you guys? Lol, my record is actually squicky clean, aside from two parking tickets lol!
> 
> If the situation is like that with having to respond to emergencies, then it is understandable. But you should push for the on call schedule (I know easier said than done), only because one person can't shoulder the responsibility all the time non stop. I mean it might disingenuous to pull the same trick as the other guy, but it is obviously causing you mental fatigue and distress. I'd advise to exaggerate on that in order to make the change happen before it actually becomes a bigger problem for you. It seems it will work with the owner.
> 
> As to the difficulty in replacing those two, it seems they're aware of that and capitalise on that, along with the owner being a decent human being. I mean most people would be more than grateful to have a job like that but there's always ungrateful sob's. I hope there is resolution to the issues at work man as it sounds like a really nice job otherwise, aside from the financial security.



The job was an amazing opportunity for me; I started there as an entry-level maintenance guy, a co-worker to my current staff, which certainly created hostilities when I was promoted to being their boss after a year and a half and they’ve been there for nearly 20 years. We all have different skill sets, I came from a management/customer service background and that was very much needed after a revolving door of Chief Engineers who didn’t have those skills. This position generally requires a General Contractor‘s license and a ton of other certifications, but I started with the intent of gaining all of those with time. I’ve been able to knock out a few certifications, but there’s just zero available headspace for pursuing it any further, which sucks because I really enjoy working in property management. 

But you’re certainly right, they’re capitalizing on the owner’s good heart and the owner is that type that only sees the good in people until he’s experienced the downsides first hand. Those guys will never show that side to him, but after nearly 20 years of hearing the same things about them, he’s finally coming around to it not being BS.

Hahahah I don’t even need to exaggerate, my boss and I practically have therapy sessions at random times throughout the day because I’m on the verge of a meltdown every other day. The other day our assistant was begging me to go home because I wasn’t doing so good but because of the work ethic thing, it’d cause me more stress to not be there than it would benefit me.


----------



## TedEH

wheresthefbomb said:


> You obviously have a very well-defined sense of your worth. Don't question that and don't let workplace head games make you second-guess it. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. Find a healthy outlet for those feelings and get squeaking!


A part of me is glad I've been a bit social this weekend and have been talking it through with some non-work people to sort of get my head strait, 'cause I got too flustered last week to take things in properly - but everyone I've spoken to so far has reassured me that I'm thinking about this rationally. I think my approach from here forward is to do everything in my power to shelve the emotional response, and, as respectfully and professionally as I can muster, present my case for why I've demonstrated that I fit their given description of the senior role and just strait up ask for it on that basis. Done, end of story. No getting petty about other people, no harping on the tenure thing, just strait up "this is how you've described what a senior is, and these are the ways I meet that description". The way things are currently setup, I can't _lose_ the offer I already got, and if they refuse, they'll need to give me a reason and/or a path to get there - so at bare minimum I come out with my decent raise anyway - but it seems clear that I'm not going to gain any ground without asking for it, and I'm the only one who stands to lose anything by way of not asking.


----------



## Edika

pondman said:


> I went for a medical 10 days ago. The blood tests showed my cholesterol was high and on top of that my blood pressure was high. To top it of I weighed 16 and 3/4 stone
> I've just finished my 3 month winter break and I usually am over weight at this time, but that is really shocking fat cunt territory, even though I'm 6ft and large framed.
> 
> I've got my cholesterol back to normal and my blood pressure is nearly normal and I'm shedding weight big time.
> It's the last time I'll let myself go down hill at that pace again.


Pounds, stones, inches, feet, are we still in medieval times?  

So 106 and some change kg? Not ideal but not shocking fat cunt territory! Glad to see you're taking this seriously though and decreasing cholesterol, blood pressure and losing weight. I sure need to lose weight myself. My diet is not that bad, I don't eat too much processes food or junk food but my portions could be smaller. Plus reducing cards a bit more or substitute them with more difficult to digest cabs like whole wheat pasta or brown rice.

But I need to start some physical activity. Problem whenever I start and get into it, after a while something happens, like getting sick, and then I never start again. I have never enjoyed exercising and the few times I started it, I felt a lot more tired than actually get the energy boost people claim they get.


----------



## BornToLooze

Edika said:


> But I need to start some physical activity. Problem whenever I start and get into it, after a while something happens, like getting sick, and then I never start again. I have never enjoyed exercising and the few times I started it, I felt a lot more tired than actually get the energy boost people claim they get.



I tried a life hack to lose some weight. Got a a job learning a trade and my job is fairly physical so I've lost like 30 pounds in the past 6 months. And the only special kind of "diet" thing I do is most of my diet consists of deer meat, which from my very limited understanding, is a lot more healthy than any kind of meat you can buy at the store.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've been watching a LEO breakdown video on youtube...



I thought I had a drinking problem...but now I don't think so.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'll be damn...

an image of trogdor the burninator came up, and people called it a dragon and i'm like no.. That's trodgor. ..the burninator!! 

And no one had a clue what I was talking about.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'll be damn...
> 
> an image of trogdor the burninator came up, and people called it a dragon and i'm like no.. That's trodgor. ..the burninator!!
> 
> And no one had a clue what I was talking about.


The fuck kind of backwards ass place you live in, friend??

Homestarrunner.com was an absolute STAPLE in my young teen years.


----------



## bostjan

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'll be damn...
> 
> an image of trogdor the burninator came up, and people called it a dragon and i'm like no.. That's trodgor. ..the burninator!!
> 
> And no one had a clue what I was talking about.



People wouldn't know majesty if it came up and bit them in the face.


----------



## BlackMastodon

CanserDYI said:


> The fuck kind of backwards ass place you live in, friend??
> 
> Homestarrunner.com was an absolute STAPLE in my young teen years.


Ontario remembers Trogdor, the Burninator. Can't say the same for Québécois, though, since they live in thatch-roofed cottages.


----------



## STRHelvete

Just got personally asked by Morris Blak to open for him at his gig in my town...but I just fired my band and decided not to do live gigs.

I can't say I'm angry...or sad. Had I have taken it with the band I had it would have been a disaster but..timing and opportunity. Goddamnit.

I made a joke post about me putting up new music for Bandcamp Friday, complete with the dumbest low budget rap song I've ever heard...and got likes and heart reacts..and people actually going to my Bandcamp to look for the song. I hate people...

Oh and the new guitar I ordered won't show up until mid July...

I need some milk


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Ontario remembers Trogdor, the Burninator. Can't say the same for Québécois, though, since they live in thatch-roofed cottages.


bahaha, the group I was talking with were in Vancouver. 

They're so uncultured on the West coast of Canada.


----------



## LordCashew

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'll be damn...
> 
> an image of trogdor the burninator came up, and people called it a dragon and i'm like no.. That's trodgor. ..the burninator!!
> 
> And no one had a clue what I was talking about.


My very first first avatar on this site was me standing on top of my roof playing guitar in a Trogdor T-shirt. 

My brother and I both had them. For some reason the majesty was missing from mine. What a rip...


----------



## thebeesknees22

LordIronSpatula said:


> My very first first avatar on this site was me standing on top of my roof playing guitar in a Trogdor T-shirt.
> 
> My brother and I both had them. For some reason the majesty was missing from mine. What a rip...


haha amazing!

I checked and it seems homestar runner is still doing stuff, but it's on youtube now


----------



## BornToLooze

I don't know about any other dads on here, but my daughter won't talk to me because I won't tell her how to keep an idiot in suspense.


----------



## jaxadam

BornToLooze said:


> I don't know about any other dads on here, but my daughter won't talk to me because I won't tell her how to keep an idiot in suspense.



You think that’s bad? The other day my wife said somebody told her I looked like an owl, and I said “who?”.


----------



## BornToLooze

jaxadam said:


> You think that’s bad? The other day my wife said somebody told her I looked like an owl, and I said “who?”.



My wife and I are trying this weird thing where your children actually have privacy , completely foreign concept to 2 people splitting the difference between gen X and millennial.

I handled having to knock on a door in my own house in the only realistic way to handle that...



It's not my damn problem that kids these days don't know how to hakuna matata.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Every year on my birthday I buy one bottle of Lagavulin 16. Nowhere in town had a bottle, so I had to settle for Laphroiag.


----------



## Bodes

Saw this hire-campervan when I was last in Darwin (Aus). I was so impressed, my uni mates were annoyed they weren't there with me to see it!


----------



## thebeesknees22

Bodes said:


> Saw this hire-campervan when I was last in Darwin (Aus). I was so impressed, my uni mates were annoyed they weren't there with me to see it!
> 
> View attachment 105991



woooow

that's amazing haha


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Been really craving keto gummies lately but don't know why.


----------



## nightflameauto

Tired of everybody stopping in my new office to tell me I need to put stuff on my shelves. The only thing there now is two bottles of my homemade hot sauce. Which made one of the cubers stop in and go, "Everybody else has pictures, little figurines, cars, whatever. Not you. Hot sauce. That's badass."

"It's not badass. It's what I had that had nowhere else to live."


----------



## Bodes

nightflameauto said:


> Tired of everybody stopping in my new office to tell me I need to put stuff on my shelves. The only thing there now is two bottles of my homemade hot sauce. Which made one of the cubers stop in and go, "Everybody else has pictures, little figurines, cars, whatever. Not you. Hot sauce. That's badass."
> 
> "It's not badass. It's what I had that had nowhere else to live."



Maybe ask your boss for $1000 so you can fill your shelves with stuff? 
If your boss asks why, tell them that worldly possessions don't make you work better or more effectively, but if having full shelves makes you part of the team, it is a good investment in team building.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have too many books and graphic novels and too little shelving to store them. My spare room bookshelf is fucking overflowing due to the Berserk/Saga omnibuses taking up tons of space . So now I need to either build a bookshelf that will properly fit all my books, or spend some money on one. I'm leaning towards building one since there's not a ton of room widthwise for shelves.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> Tired of everybody stopping in my new office to tell me I need to put stuff on my shelves. The only thing there now is two bottles of my homemade hot sauce. Which made one of the cubers stop in and go, "Everybody else has pictures, little figurines, cars, whatever. Not you. Hot sauce. That's badass."
> 
> "It's not badass. It's what I had that had nowhere else to live."


Pretty badass response bro.


----------



## Thaeon

Currently in a spot where I miss being in a relationship but I'm not sure I miss it enough to get into another relationship.


----------



## jaxadam

I've got one for you...

We have one of those battery operated touchless kitchen sinks...







Well guess what happens when the batteries die? IT DOESNT WORK AT ALL. LIKE NOT AT ALL. NOT EVEN MANUALLY. LIKE NOT EVEN LIKE A NORMAL ASS SINK. I MEAN WHO THOUGHT OF THAT SHIT.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> I've got one for you...
> 
> We have one of those battery operated touchless kitchen sinks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what happens when the batteries die? IT DOESNT WORK AT ALL. LIKE NOT AT ALL. NOT EVEN MANUALLY. LIKE NOT EVEN LIKE A NORMAL ASS SINK. I MEAN WHO THOUGHT OF THAT SHIT.



That's a failsafe feature, in case it becomes sentient in a future firmware update.


----------



## nightflameauto

jaxadam said:


> I've got one for you...
> 
> We have one of those battery operated touchless kitchen sinks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what happens when the batteries die? IT DOESNT WORK AT ALL. LIKE NOT AT ALL. NOT EVEN MANUALLY. LIKE NOT EVEN LIKE A NORMAL ASS SINK. I MEAN WHO THOUGHT OF THAT SHIT.


Can't wait until they figure out a cloud controlled system for faucets!


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> Can't wait until they figure out a cloud controlled system for faucets!



No kidding... I'll go to someone's house and I'll start waving my hand over their sink and it won't come on and I'll be like "Out of batteries too, huh?" and they're like no dumbass just use the handle.


----------



## BlackMastodon

jaxadam said:


> I've got one for you...
> 
> We have one of those battery operated touchless kitchen sinks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what happens when the batteries die? IT DOESNT WORK AT ALL. LIKE NOT AT ALL. NOT EVEN MANUALLY. LIKE NOT EVEN LIKE A NORMAL ASS SINK. I MEAN WHO THOUGHT OF THAT SHIT.


I found this out at my parents' new kitchen on Sunday. Stupidest fucking design choice I've ever heard.

Also, I'd kill for some shelves in my office. Next project to build for the house.


----------



## Benzene

My first world problem

I really want a Gibson Les Paul with three humbuckers. I have the Reverb disease where I check for guitar stuff when I'm bored at work. I see some of them but they're over-priced and the necks are too small for my hands. The 2015 Gibsons come with shitty robo-tuners but thicker necks and that hologram on the back; like I need Les Paul starring at me while I do my best Randy Rhodes impression. I have the cash but I'd rather spend the money on lessons and get better, which I'm doing. But then I find myself repeating the Gear Acquisition Syndrome nonsense - but I do blame the downtime from COVID for all of this. It's a good scapegoat.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

jaxadam said:


> I've got one for you...
> 
> We have one of those battery operated touchless kitchen sinks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what happens when the batteries die? IT DOESNT WORK AT ALL. LIKE NOT AT ALL. NOT EVEN MANUALLY. LIKE NOT EVEN LIKE A NORMAL ASS SINK. I MEAN WHO THOUGHT OF THAT SHIT.



Not to rub it in but that literally would've been the first thing I thought of before I bought a robot sink. It's just the way I look at things, I don't trust shit with batteries, especially and specifically shit that didn't have batteries before and did its job just fine.

While I'm on a luddite rampage, _*fuck Bluetooth.*_ My lamp does not need bluetooth. My cat's water dish does not need bluetooth. Instead of jetpacks and flying cars we have late-stage wal-mart capitalism where our idea of making things "modern" is putting a shitty printed PCB and bluetooth inside of anything and everything without ever stopping to wonder if it's a good idea.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> Not to rub it in but that literally would've been the first thing I thought of before I bought a robot sink. It's just the way I look at things, I don't trust shit with batteries, especially and specifically shit that didn't have batteries before and did its job just fine.
> 
> While I'm on a luddite rampage, _*fuck Bluetooth.*_ My lamp does not need bluetooth. My cat's water dish does not need bluetooth. Instead of jetpacks and flying cars we have late-stage wal-mart capitalism where our idea of making things "modern" is putting a shitty printed PCB and bluetooth inside of anything and everything without ever stopping to wonder if it's a good idea.


I 100% agree. Bluetooth in everything and the push for "smart homes" are a recipe for disaster. Just look at what's already happening with Ring doorbells.


----------



## bostjan

Spoiler: Borderline NSFW








Reminds me of the Smart Pipe infomercial.

Here we are, 7 or 8 years later, and this is even closer to the truth than ever. Instead of hoverboards and robot butlers, like we thought about in the 1980's, we have smartbelts and mood rings that connect to wifi so it can email you when it detects that you are stressed out.


----------



## nightflameauto

And don't forget the IoT toasters that will send you an SMS or email when the toast is about to pop, because our lives are just so busy that we can't stay in the kitchen for those sixty or so seconds.


----------



## p0ke

nightflameauto said:


> And don't forget the IoT toasters that will send you an SMS or email when the toast is about to pop, because our lives are just so busy that we can't stay in the kitchen for those sixty or so seconds.



One thing I'd really like such a feature for though, is the washing machine. Ours is in the basement, so you don't hear when it finishes, then we forget it and the wet laundry gets left in there for days at worst  And then we have to wash the same stuff again because it stinks. The machine is old though, it has leds for all the different washing segments, so I could just connect a wire from the "finished" led to a raspberry pi and have it notify me when it turns on... Or since it's a light, I could just stick an LDR over it, then I don't even have to disassemble the machine. But nah, can't be bothered.


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> And don't forget the IoT toasters that will send you an SMS or email when the toast is about to pop, because our lives are just so busy that we can't stay in the kitchen for those sixty or so seconds.



You need to load your phone up with every intrusive app on the Store bro. Why Yes I do agree to iChair app having access to my phone records, microphone, all storage, all contacts and all social media, sign me up! Now my phone will tell my chair that I'm near it and may sit in it during my personalized sitting time.


----------



## Seabeast2000

ngl @bostjan , there's a giant breakfast burrito in my near future but I'm stuck on the phone all morning. FWP.


----------



## bostjan

p0ke said:


> One thing I'd really like such a feature for though, is the washing machine. Ours is in the basement, so you don't hear when it finishes, then we forget it and the wet laundry gets left in there for days at worst  And then we have to wash the same stuff again because it stinks. The machine is old though, it has leds for all the different washing segments, so I could just connect a wire from the "finished" led to a raspberry pi and have it notify me when it turns on... Or since it's a light, I could just stick an LDR over it, then I don't even have to disassemble the machine. But nah, can't be bothered.


Here in Northern New England, we typically heat our homes throughout the winter with electricity, oil, and wood. I've got an RPi with a camera eyeballing the sight gauge on the oil tank, since I typically only go in the basement to do laundry, and if I'm on a mission to do one thing, I often forget to look at the gauge. I've been tempted to go the extra mile and have it email me when it's low so I can call and order more oil. Maybe if that works flawlessly, it could just email the oil company directly. Maybe if I get it mining cryptocurrency it can help pay for the oil too (haha in my dreams, there's no money in mining these days).

For the laundry, how do we not have laundry robots? We have robo vacuum cleaners, right (well, I don't, but whatever, you know what I mean), so why not a robot that checks the laundry basket, and, if it's full, takes it and loads it in the washer, waits until the washer is done, then transfers it into the dryer and then folds it and puts it in your closet?

If I ever run into serious money, I'm making that happen. Right after I finish my dogturd picking robot. And maybe after the bathroom cleaning robot and the kitchen cleaning robot.

I don't mind vacuuming, but I could do without cleaning up dog mess and I'm not a huge fan of cleaning the toilet, sink, nor the tub. If corporate America picks the next robot, it'll probably only take another responsibility I actually enjoy, like cooking or playing guitar.









Dammit.



Seabeast2000 said:


> ngl @bostjan , there's a giant breakfast burrito in my near future but I'm stuck on the phone all morning. FWP.


Better get to it before your smart refrigerator eats it for you!


----------



## p0ke

bostjan said:


> Here in Northern New England, we typically heat our homes throughout the winter with electricity, oil, and wood. I've got an RPi with a camera eyeballing the sight gauge on the oil tank, since I typically only go in the basement to do laundry, and if I'm on a mission to do one thing, I often forget to look at the gauge. I've been tempted to go the extra mile and have it email me when it's low so I can call and order more oil. Maybe if that works flawlessly, it could just email the oil company directly. Maybe if I get it mining cryptocurrency it can help pay for the oil too (haha in my dreams, there's no money in mining these days).



Same here, except I don't even have a gauge on my oil tank  I just have a really long dipstick to measure the oil, so generally I just can't be bothered and instead I just wait until it actually runs out before ordering more. I've been planning on building an RPi ultrasound sensor, I've even had all the goddamned parts for it since 2018, but I just never got around to it. And now with these extreme oil prices I'm just about ready to get rid of the whole system, so I probably will never make that sensor thing.

By the way, regarding crypto mining - a workmate of mine apparently heats his house with crypto mining rigs  He's got PC's in every room running several GPU's and apparently he's calculated that he earns just about enough from the crypto to compensate the energy draw of his PSU's. Which sounds pretty awesome to me! And he says it heats his house so well, he actually has to cool it down using AC units even in the winter.



bostjan said:


> For the laundry, how do we not have laundry robots? We have robo vacuum cleaners, right (well, I don't, but whatever, you know what I mean), so why not a robot that checks the laundry basket, and, if it's full, takes it and loads it in the washer, waits until the washer is done, then transfers it into the dryer and then folds it and puts it in your closet?



Yeah, I'd basically sell my left testicle for that kind of rig. I especially hate the kids' laundry - I mean, I fill the machine with my clothes and it's a pair of jeans and couple of shirts and it's full, but with the kids clothes it's like 10000 pieces of clothing and you still have to search for more stuff to fill the machine. It sucks.



bostjan said:


>



I actually have a device like that already  It's called Stirio. It was great for making porridge, so you don't have to stand by the stove for an hour just stirring it so it doesn't burn. I say 'was' because the non-removable battery wore out, and now it can only stir for 15 minutes even right after charging. Also some super smart designer made it such that it can't charge and stir simultaneously. The plan is that I'd bypass the battery all together and power it from the DC charger, but that'll probably suffer the same fate as the oil sensor...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

you can buy chemistry magnetic stirrers if you want to stir something constantly.


----------



## bostjan

p0ke said:


> Same here, except I don't even have a gauge on my oil tank  I just have a really long dipstick to measure the oil, so generally I just can't be bothered and instead I just wait until it actually runs out before ordering more. I've been planning on building an RPi ultrasound sensor, I've even had all the goddamned parts for it since 2018, but I just never got around to it. And now with these extreme oil prices I'm just about ready to get rid of the whole system, so I probably will never make that sensor thing.
> 
> By the way, regarding crypto mining - a workmate of mine apparently heats his house with crypto mining rigs  He's got PC's in every room running several GPU's and apparently he's calculated that he earns just about enough from the crypto to compensate the energy draw of his PSU's. Which sounds pretty awesome to me! And he says it heats his house so well, he actually has to cool it down using AC units even in the winter.


That's actually brilliant. Electric heaters are just electricity wasters essentially, so why not heat the house with crypto miners? I guess because you'd still need to pay the internet bill, and then only have some fraction of the internet bandwidth for fun, but whatever, probably worth it. You could just shut it off in the summer.

If you aren't going to build it, you could always sell that stuff on ebay. I've seen RPi's going for as much as 1000% of suggested retail when the supply is particularly low.



p0ke said:


> Yeah, I'd basically sell my left testicle for that kind of rig. I especially hate the kids' laundry - I mean, I fill the machine with my clothes and it's a pair of jeans and couple of shirts and it's full, but with the kids clothes it's like 10000 pieces of clothing and you still have to search for more stuff to fill the machine. It sucks.



Right. One queen-sized bed comforter is basically 5x my kid's entire wardrobe worth of washing. 



p0ke said:


> I actually have a device like that already  It's called Stirio. It was great for making porridge, so you don't have to stand by the stove for an hour just stirring it so it doesn't burn. I say 'was' because the non-removable battery wore out, and now it can only stir for 15 minutes even right after charging. Also some super smart designer made it such that it can't charge and stir simultaneously. The plan is that I'd bypass the battery all together and power it from the DC charger, but that'll probably suffer the same fate as the oil sensor...



That actually should take less than 20 minutes of effort if you just bypass the battery. If you get lucky and find the right buck converter and charge controller, maybe 30 minutes of effort to pull the whole thing off. But the trouble would be the $70-80 worth of circuits, if you include shipping, all to finish building a robot that does something that is actually pretty relaxing to do anyway.



KnightBrolaire said:


> you can buy chemistry magnetic stirrers if you want to stir something constantly.



I've seen this before. I know that a clean stir bar is no different from a teflon cooking pot, but there's still the "eww" factor of using the same hardware they use to test how much lead is in the tapwater.


----------



## p0ke

bostjan said:


> That's actually brilliant. Electric heaters are just electricity wasters essentially, so why not heat the house with crypto miners? I guess because you'd still need to pay the internet bill, and then only have some fraction of the internet bandwidth for fun, but whatever, probably worth it. You could just shut it off in the summer.



Yup! Actually, I thought it was so brilliant, I started considering replacing my oil burner with a huge stack of mining equipment  The catch is that I would need to hook that up to the hot water tank somehow, and if someone takes a really long shower it'd take ages to heat up again.
Another friend of mine talked about a geothermal invention that's apparently already in use somewhere - they're diverting excess heat into a field of clay, which apparently stays warm really long and the heat can be transferred back into use. Imagine heating that clay with a huge mining rig and then having the heat stored in there for months! Plus you could grow stuff on there that wouldn't normally survive the harsh climate.
I've got a 250/250M connection, so I don't think a mining rig would affect normal usage much. And if it did, I'd just get a cheap 4G connection for it. Over here those are unlimited too.
Or I could just increase the speed on my current one... Since I'm running fiber now, I have the option to bump it up all the way to 10G if I want (my network devices don't support such speeds though).



bostjan said:


> If you aren't going to build it, you could always sell that stuff on ebay. I've seen RPi's going for as much as 1000% of suggested retail when the supply is particularly low.



Yeah, I could try. I kinda doubt anyone would buy hardware that old though - I have 2 RPi2's, one RPi Zero W and an OG RPi  I guess I could sell the RPi 1 as a collector's item of sorts, but the rest are kinda like trying to sell a Pentium 4-era PC.

So yeah, I think I'd rather keep them in case I come up with something to use them for. The applications are basically limitless anyway.


----------



## Thaeon

bostjan said:


> Here in Northern New England, we typically heat our homes throughout the winter with electricity, oil, and wood. I've got an RPi with a camera eyeballing the sight gauge on the oil tank, since I typically only go in the basement to do laundry, and if I'm on a mission to do one thing, I often forget to look at the gauge. I've been tempted to go the extra mile and have it email me when it's low so I can call and order more oil. Maybe if that works flawlessly, it could just email the oil company directly. Maybe if I get it mining cryptocurrency it can help pay for the oil too (haha in my dreams, there's no money in mining these days).
> 
> For the laundry, how do we not have laundry robots? We have robo vacuum cleaners, right (well, I don't, but whatever, you know what I mean), so why not a robot that checks the laundry basket, and, if it's full, takes it and loads it in the washer, waits until the washer is done, then transfers it into the dryer and then folds it and puts it in your closet?
> 
> If I ever run into serious money, I'm making that happen. Right after I finish my dogturd picking robot. And maybe after the bathroom cleaning robot and the kitchen cleaning robot.
> 
> I don't mind vacuuming, but I could do without cleaning up dog mess and I'm not a huge fan of cleaning the toilet, sink, nor the tub. If corporate America picks the next robot, it'll probably only take another responsibility I actually enjoy, like cooking or playing guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> 
> Better get to it before your smart refrigerator eats it for you!




While you're on inventing a robot that does your laundry, can you also work on one that does the dishes? I don't mind doing laundry. I HATE doing the dishes.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Thaeon said:


> While you're on inventing a robot that does your laundry, can you also work on one that does the dishes? I don't mind doing laundry. I HATE doing the dishes.



I honestly don't mind doing either. DIshes are my jam, I don't know why. Hate a dirty kitchen. Not really big on putting them away though so jenga dish tower FTW.


----------



## bostjan

Thaeon said:


> While you're on inventing a robot that does your laundry, can you also work on one that does the dishes? I don't mind doing laundry. I HATE doing the dishes.


You mean loading them in and out of the dishwasher, or do you mean the dishwasher?

I don't have a dishwasher, but I know a few people who have some sort of system where they use clean ones right out of the dishwasher and put them right back in dirty. I used to have a portable dishwasher, but I got rid of it when we moved into a house with a tiny kitchen, and, honestly, I don't miss it that much unless we have company over for a dinner party or something.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> You mean loading them in and out of the dishwasher, or do you mean the dishwasher?
> 
> I don't have a dishwasher, but I know a few people who have some sort of system where they use clean ones right out of the dishwasher and put them right back in dirty. I used to have a portable dishwasher, but I got rid of it when we moved into a house with a tiny kitchen, and, honestly, I don't miss it that much unless we have company over for a dinner party or something.


Its all about the dish rack IMO.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I didn't have a dishwasher for my entire time in LA. It was awful having grown up with one. Always getting dishpan hands...

I've had one ever since moving to Canada though, and by God I'll never go back to hand washing. 

Just say no to Dishpan Hands.


----------



## Thaeon

bostjan said:


> You mean loading them in and out of the dishwasher, or do you mean the dishwasher?
> 
> I don't have a dishwasher, but I know a few people who have some sort of system where they use clean ones right out of the dishwasher and put them right back in dirty. I used to have a portable dishwasher, but I got rid of it when we moved into a house with a tiny kitchen, and, honestly, I don't miss it that much unless we have company over for a dinner party or something.



No, I mean cleaning the actual plates and cookware before putting them into the 'dishwasher'. I have young kids and I'm single. If I cook when I have them, its an automatic 2-3 hours of work.


----------



## bostjan

Thaeon said:


> No, I mean cleaning the actual plates and cookware before putting them into the 'dishwasher'. I have young kids and I'm single. If I cook when I have them, its an automatic 2-3 hours of work.


I think I understand what you are saying.

I doubt the dish scraping/prewashing robot would be too big of a hit in households that have dogs/livestock/woodland creatures (hey, I live in VT, there's always a bear or a skunk or a coyote within aroma-range).


----------



## Thaeon

bostjan said:


> I think I understand what you are saying.
> 
> I doubt the dish scraping/prewashing robot would be too big of a hit in households that have dogs/livestock/woodland creatures (hey, I live in VT, there's always a bear or a skunk or a coyote within aroma-range).



I live in south texas. Best I've got are Lizards, Rats, and flies. We have BIG lizards though. Saw one yesterday chilling on a wall that was probable 13-14" long and probably 3-4lbs.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

When we bought a house a few years ago, we finally got a dishwasher. That said... I haven't used it even once. I dunno... I'm so used to washing by hand and it's only my wife and I so there's not a ton of dirty dishes except for the days that I'm actually cooking.

Weirdly, I don't know why but I only tend to wash dishes when my wife isn't home. If she's here for a couple days then it's crazy how all the dirty dishes start stacking up. Overall I don't mind hand-washing... I feel like I do a better job than the dishwasher would anyway but I will say that my wife is bad about using five plates and 20 knives to make one bowl of soup so I'm always telling her to please stop adding to the pile. Hell I'll reuse a plate or spoon or whatever if it's still fairly clean.


----------



## bostjan

Thaeon said:


> I live in south texas. Best I've got are Lizards, Rats, and flies. We have BIG lizards though. Saw one yesterday chilling on a wall that was probable 13-14" long and probably 3-4lbs.


Legend has it that Armadillos live there as well, but I've never met anyone who has seen a not-run-over one.

What do lizards even eat? Bugs, right? Would they eat table scraps? You might have to find out and report back.



High Plains Drifter said:


> five plates and 20 knives to make one bowl of soup



Your wife is weird, man. Who eats soup with a knife off of a plate?


----------



## Thaeon

bostjan said:


> Legend has it that Armadillos live there as well, but I've never met anyone who has seen a not-run-over one. What do lizards even eat? Bugs, right? Would they eat table scraps? You might have to find out and report back. Your wife is weird, man. Who eats soup with a knife off of a plate?


I've seen more than one Armadillo live. Weird creatures. Lizards can be herbivorous or carnivorous. This particular one is a Texas Spiny Lizard. Probably a male based on size. They eat crickets and grasshoppers and such.


----------



## bostjan

Thaeon said:


> I've seen more than one Armadillo live. Weird creatures. Lizards can be herbivorous or carnivorous. This particular one is a Texas Spiny Lizard. Probably a male based on size. They eat crickets and grasshoppers and such.


I've never eaten crickets, but I ate grasshoppers once when I was a kid. They had some sort of chili powder seasoning on them, so I didn't get the bare flavour, but they weren't bad. Anyway, that little guy probably wouldn't be interested in PBJ crusts, pizza crusts, nor the olives in your salad that are suspiciously mushier than normal. He looks like he might be a good boy, though - he probably wouldn't knock over your trash cans or shit in the walkway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> I've never eaten crickets, but I ate grasshoppers once when I was a kid. They had some sort of chili powder seasoning on them, so I didn't get the bare flavour, but they weren't bad. Anyway, that little guy probably wouldn't be interested in PBJ crusts, pizza crusts, nor the olives in your salad that are suspiciously mushier than normal. He looks like he might be a good boy, though - he probably wouldn't knock over your trash cans or shit in the walkway.


smaller crickets (when roasted) have a peanut butter vibe. raw they're just eh. The bigger ones are kind of bitter.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> smaller crickets (when roasted) have a peanut butter vibe. raw they're just eh. The bigger ones are kind of bitter.


Wow, raw crickets? I thought the grasshoppers had a kind of a cashewy taste to them, but it's been a long time, although smells and flavours tend to stick with me longer than pretty much any other sort of memory.

If I was starving and stranded in the woods, for whatever reason, I think crickets might be the thing I might actively seek out. They do kind of look tasty. Full disclosure, though, I've been vegetarian for 20 years now.

Oh, and I accidentally ate a sugar ant once. I was eating rice and something tasted kind of like how varnish smells, so I spit it out and there it was. Oh, and, back when I was around 13 or maybe 14, someone gave me some roasted pistachios for Christmas. They were those ones that are dyed darker in colour. I ate a bunch of them, and they tasted pretty much like pistachios should taste, only a little different, but the texture was weird. I thought maybe dying them made the texture mushier, and ate a few more, before inspecting more closely. I don't know how many roasted larvae I ate, but 8 of the next 12 pistachios I inspected had grubs/worms/IDK in place of the nuts. I felt only a little gross, though, because they actually were not so bad. I'm sure eating bugs that aren't from a bug farm probably isn't the safest thing for your health, but hey, they were salted, roasted, and then heavily dyed, so whatever.


----------



## Thaeon

bostjan said:


> I've never eaten crickets, but I ate grasshoppers once when I was a kid. They had some sort of chili powder seasoning on them, so I didn't get the bare flavour, but they weren't bad. Anyway, that little guy probably wouldn't be interested in PBJ crusts, pizza crusts, nor the olives in your salad that are suspiciously mushier than normal. He looks like he might be a good boy, though - he probably wouldn't knock over your trash cans or shit in the walkway.



They apparently make decent pets. That particular one was the biggest one I'd ever seen. However, it was on 150,000 acre ranch owned by my employer. I'm sure there are tons of quite large bugs for it to feast on and get big like that. His body and head would take up more than my whole hand. And you could tell he was eating well. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> smaller crickets (when roasted) have a peanut butter vibe. raw they're just eh. The bigger ones are kind of bitter.



I keep hearing that bugs taste like nuts. I have yet to try any.



bostjan said:


> Wow, raw crickets? I thought the grasshoppers had a kind of a cashewy taste to them, but it's been a long time, although smells and flavours tend to stick with me longer than pretty much any other sort of memory.
> 
> If I was starving and stranded in the woods, for whatever reason, I think crickets might be the thing I might actively seek out. They do kind of look tasty. Full disclosure, though, I've been vegetarian for 20 years now.
> 
> Oh, and I accidentally ate a sugar ant once. I was eating rice and something tasted kind of like how varnish smells, so I spit it out and there it was. Oh, and, back when I was around 13 or maybe 14, someone gave me some roasted pistachios for Christmas. They were those ones that are dyed darker in colour. I ate a bunch of them, and they tasted pretty much like pistachios should taste, only a little different, but the texture was weird. I thought maybe dying them made the texture mushier, and ate a few more, before inspecting more closely. I don't know how many roasted larvae I ate, but 8 of the next 12 pistachios I inspected had grubs/worms/IDK in place of the nuts. I felt only a little gross, though, because they actually were not so bad. I'm sure eating bugs that aren't from a bug farm probably isn't the safest thing for your health, but hey, they were salted, roasted, and then heavily dyed, so whatever.



Grubs are a dietary staple in some places. Apparently they have a really high nutrient content. Not just a solid protein source. Who would have thought...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Wow, raw crickets? I thought the grasshoppers had a kind of a cashewy taste to them, but it's been a long time, although smells and flavours tend to stick with me longer than pretty much any other sort of memory.
> 
> If I was starving and stranded in the woods, for whatever reason, I think crickets might be the thing I might actively seek out. They do kind of look tasty. Full disclosure, though, I've been vegetarian for 20 years now.
> 
> Oh, and I accidentally ate a sugar ant once. I was eating rice and something tasted kind of like how varnish smells, so I spit it out and there it was. Oh, and, back when I was around 13 or maybe 14, someone gave me some roasted pistachios for Christmas. They were those ones that are dyed darker in colour. I ate a bunch of them, and they tasted pretty much like pistachios should taste, only a little different, but the texture was weird. I thought maybe dying them made the texture mushier, and ate a few more, before inspecting more closely. I don't know how many roasted larvae I ate, but 8 of the next 12 pistachios I inspected had grubs/worms/IDK in place of the nuts. I felt only a little gross, though, because they actually were not so bad. I'm sure eating bugs that aren't from a bug farm probably isn't the safest thing for your health, but hey, they were salted, roasted, and then heavily dyed, so whatever.


Yeah I've been eating bugs off and on since I was a kid. I had a book as a kid that talked about weird foods and what they tasted like, plus my dad has always had a very adventurous palate, which rubbed off on me. Also it's fun to gross out people/win bets.
Grasshoppers are fine but the same concept applies. Avoid the bigger ones as they taste kind of bitter. Rip off the legs and heads.
Worms/larvae can be good. Depends on what they're eating, like most creatures.
Grubs and crickets are always legit survival options if you don't know the local flora. Scott O'Grady (pilot that Behind Enemy Lines was based off) lived off of ants and grubs for 3 days before being rescued. They're quite high in protein and will keep you going.

Scorpions are the worst though. They taste awful.
I would rather eat eyeballs again before eating a scorpion again.



Thaeon said:


> They apparently make decent pets. That particular one was the biggest one I'd ever seen. However, it was on 150,000 acre ranch owned by my employer. I'm sure there are tons of quite large bugs for it to feast on and get big like that. His body and head would take up more than my whole hand. And you could tell he was eating well.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that bugs taste like nuts. I have yet to try any.
> 
> 
> 
> Grubs are a dietary staple in some places. Apparently they have a really high nutrient content. Not just a solid protein source. Who would have thought...


The roasting brings out the nutty flavors. Some grubs have an almost popcorn taste when cooked.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah I've been eating bugs off and on since I was a kid. I had a book as a kid that talked about weird foods and what they tasted like, plus my dad has always had a very adventurous palate, which rubbed off on me. Also it's fun to gross out people/win bets.
> Grasshoppers are fine but the same concept applies. Avoid the bigger ones as they taste kind of bitter. Rip off the legs and heads.
> Worms/larvae can be good. Depends on what they're eating, like most creatures.
> Grubs and crickets are always legit survival options if you don't know the local flora. Scott O'Grady (pilot that Behind Enemy Lines was based off) lived off of ants and grubs for 3 days before being rescued. They're quite high in protein and will keep you going.
> 
> Scorpions are the worst though. They taste awful.
> I would rather eat eyeballs again before eating a scorpion again.
> 
> 
> The roasting brings out the nutty flavors. Some grubs have an almost popcorn taste when cooked.


I guess you won't be enjoying the local fare at the Tulsa State Fair, then:





Maybe the one ant I accidentally ate had been eating varnish or got into the household chemicals, then. I had always heard stories of people eating ants for survival, but that wasn't anything I'd ever want to taste again.

Generally, though, aren't predatory animals considered less appetizing? I know you generally don't want to eat the liver of a predator, because they tend to contain toxic amounts of fat-soluble vitamins, which can kill you. But, at least in the western world, you never really hear about people eating eagles or wolves or cats of any sort. I don't know if the same applies to arthropods, but I don't generally think of scorpions or spiders or centipedes as a potential food source. I can't recall if it was food ranger or someone else similar to that, but I saw a show once where a guy went someplace in Northern South America and ate some sort of giant tarantula and said it tasted kind of like crab with a hint of wet dog. Sounds like something I'd only eat as a last resort, considering the chance of my food trying to eat me whilst catching it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> I guess you won't be enjoying the local fare at the Tulsa State Fair, then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the one ant I accidentally ate had been eating varnish or got into the household chemicals, then. I had always heard stories of people eating ants for survival, but that wasn't anything I'd ever want to taste again.
> 
> Generally, though, aren't predatory animals considered less appetizing? I know you generally don't want to eat the liver of a predator, because they tend to contain toxic amounts of fat-soluble vitamins, which can kill you. But, at least in the western world, you never really hear about people eating eagles or wolves or cats of any sort. I don't know if the same applies to arthropods, but I don't generally think of scorpions or spiders or centipedes as a potential food source. I can't recall if it was food ranger or someone else similar to that, but I saw a show once where a guy went someplace in Northern South America and ate some sort of giant tarantula and said it tasted kind of like crab with a hint of wet dog. Sounds like something I'd only eat as a last resort, considering the chance of my food trying to eat me whilst catching it.


Predators are usually harder to catch and kill, so that tends to prevent them from being a reliable food source. Plus when the game animals don't taste that good, no way in hell am I wasting my time eating the predator. Except for shark or barracuda. Those actually taste great.

I only ate the scorpion to win a bet, I'm not advocating eating arachnids of any kind.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Everyone likes to eat the ocean insects but never the land insects
@KnightBrolair - "I only ate the scorpion to win a bet" - words to live by


----------



## Thaeon

CovertSovietBear said:


> Everyone likes to eat the ocean insects but never the land insects
> @KnightBrolair - "I only ate the scorpion to win a bet" - words to live by



I eat freshwater bugs... We should probably just make the distinction of water bugs. But I think that most people don't really think of them as bugs.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Thaeon said:


> I eat freshwater bugs... We should probably just make the distinction of water bugs. But I think that most people don't really think of them as bugs.


Good distinction! Yes, def agree with water bugs. Most people don't even know where oil goes in there car


----------



## Seabeast2000

I just raised my monitors like 8", because they have this thing that allows you to do that, for free. This is a much better way of life.


----------



## Bodes

I got to the airport at 4am, so I can fly interstate to watch a women's football grand final. I want/need more sleep!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> When we bought a house a few years ago, we finally got a dishwasher. That said... I haven't used it even once. I dunno... I'm so used to washing by hand and it's only my wife and I so there's not a ton of dirty dishes except for the days that I'm actually cooking.
> 
> Weirdly, I don't know why but I only tend to wash dishes when my wife isn't home. If she's here for a couple days then it's crazy how all the dirty dishes start stacking up. Overall I don't mind hand-washing... I feel like I do a better job than the dishwasher would anyway but I will say that my wife is bad about using five plates and 20 knives to make one bowl of soup so I'm always telling her to please stop adding to the pile. Hell I'll reuse a plate or spoon or whatever if it's still fairly clean.



I live alone and my dish reusing habits would probably horrify more domesticated mortals. For one, I make my oatmeal in the same tupperware every day and wash it on sundays. I also reuse bowls over and over when I'm eating even remotely similar meals through the week. 

Soups stay on the stove and get reheated every day, usually for a week or so. The cutting board has two sides; "onions" and "not onions," but outside of that it's total anarchy. 

The only thing that's always clean is my knives, they get wiped off and put back up after every use. 

Oh, and when it's cold out at night I pee in old Adam's peanut butter jar, which gets washed on sundays with everything else. 

Relevant detail being that I live in a "damp" cabin ie I am not on city water or sewer, nor do I even have a septic system, but I have a 1000gal insulated water tank, a sink, and a shower.


----------



## CanserDYI

Im a page late but i'm in the handwashed dishes gang for my entire life.

Dishwashers don't wash your dishes....they spray water at them. You still need to get the gunk off and frankly, I'll just do it by hand.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> I live alone and my dish reusing habits would probably horrify more domesticated mortals. For one, I make my oatmeal in the same tupperware every day and wash it on sundays. I also reuse bowls over and over when I'm eating even remotely similar meals through the week.
> 
> Soups stay on the stove and get reheated every day, usually for a week or so. The cutting board has two sides; "onions" and "not onions," but outside of that it's total anarchy.
> 
> The only thing that's always clean is my knives, they get wiped off and put back up after every use.
> 
> Oh, and when it's cold out at night I pee in old Adam's peanut butter jar, which gets washed on sundays with everything else.
> 
> Relevant detail being that I live in a "damp" cabin ie I am not on city water or sewer, nor do I even have a septic system, but I have a 1000gal insulated water tank, a sink, and a shower.


My wife wants to know your location.



She wants to kill you, by the way.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Two stroke leaf blowers need to be heavily regulated within city limits.


----------



## Mathemagician

CanserDYI said:


> Im a page late but i'm in the handwashed dishes gang for my entire life.
> 
> Dishwashers don't wash your dishes....they spray water at them. You still need to get the gunk off and frankly, I'll just do it by hand.



That’s why you run a lil water and maybe a drop of dawn over it when it goes into the sink to prevent gunk-cake. 



CanserDYI said:


> My wife wants to know your location.
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to kill you, by the way.



How is dude not dead?


Anyways my first world problem is I would like to buy a car. I think that pretty much explains it. Seeing cars with 50k+ miles going for 85-90% of new, ugh.


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> I live alone and my dish reusing habits would probably horrify more domesticated mortals. For one, I make my oatmeal in the same tupperware every day and wash it on sundays. I also reuse bowls over and over when I'm eating even remotely similar meals through the week.
> 
> Soups stay on the stove and get reheated every day, usually for a week or so. The cutting board has two sides; "onions" and "not onions," but outside of that it's total anarchy.
> 
> The only thing that's always clean is my knives, they get wiped off and put back up after every use.
> 
> Oh, and when it's cold out at night I pee in old Adam's peanut butter jar, which gets washed on sundays with everything else.
> 
> Relevant detail being that I live in a "damp" cabin ie I am not on city water or sewer, nor do I even have a septic system, but I have a 1000gal insulated water tank, a sink, and a shower.


Living alone in Alaska could mean that you live in a home with zero other people in a town with a grocery store, or it could mean that you live in a log cabin accessible only by aeroplane and have to hunt/scavange/forage for food, or anything in between. Since you have an internet connection, I'm inclined to think more toward the former, but since your toilet is a peanutbutter jar and the idea of culinary hygiene seems to be new to you, I'm no longer sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CovertSovietBear said:


> Everyone likes to eat the ocean insects but never the land insects
> @KnightBrolair - "I only ate the scorpion to win a bet" - words to live by


dem sea spiderz iz gud yo


----------



## Steinmetzify

I have too much beer and not enough time to drink it. 

Also, NGD pretty soon and it’s got me completely checking my amp game


----------



## jaxadam

CovertSovietBear said:


> Everyone likes to eat the ocean insects but never the land insects
> @KnightBrolair - "I only ate the scorpion to win a bet" - words to live by



I mean, crabs are just spiders in a pressurized environment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> I mean, crabs are just spiders in a pressurized environment.


behold, the African cave spider:


----------



## CovertSovietBear

I never have dirty dishes because I clean as I cook so our dishwasher stays mainly empty unless I'm drying off a big pan


----------



## CovertSovietBear

KnightBrolaire said:


> behold, the African cave spider:
> View attachment 106196


Metal AF, Predator larvae much?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Classic situation in class today: It's math time, I am reading "mental math" questions. "What weighs more, 3,000 lbs or a ton?" One kid says the fat kid in class' name. Fat kid comes back with the other kid's mom, who is dead, which he definitely knew. Both get in each other's faces. I told them (in diplomatic role modelly adult words) that when you talk shit you fucking get what you get. 

Also had a kid say, "I'm not confused, I just don't want to do the work." Points for honesty ya little turkey.



Seabeast2000 said:


> Two stroke leaf blowers need to be heavily regulated within city limits.



I said something along these lines to the police officer who answered the noise complaint called in by one of my loud-ass post rock band's loving neighbors back in Ohio. He was not persuaded.

Speaking of which, we actually had the same cops at our door another time, when someone had attempted to burn down the church near us. Our bassist answered the door which was probably good because my first thought was "if we were going to burn a church down, you'd know about it, because we wouldn't have cocked it up like these amateurs."



bostjan said:


> Living alone in Alaska could mean that you live in a home with zero other people in a town with a grocery store, or it could mean that you live in a log cabin accessible only by aeroplane and have to hunt/scavange/forage for food, or anything in between. Since you have an internet connection, I'm inclined to think more toward the former, but since your toilet is a peanutbutter jar and the idea of culinary hygiene seems to be new to you, I'm no longer sure.



I'm rural, but on the more urban end of the spectrum as you present it: 15 minute drive from town, but I don't have visible neighbors so if I don't go anywhere for a couple days it's really easy to play insane hermit wizard. 

The rest of my cabin is quite clean considering where and how I live, I just can't bring myself to give a fuck about washing dishes that I'm just going to put the same food in again, especially when I pay for my water by the gallon. The tank is pretty new, I've hauled my own water in 5gal jugs for years, so I have a lot of crusty habits that are fairly cemented at this point. I can also wash dishes in a shockingly small amount of water.

I have an outhouse, but when its -40° out I'd rather pee in a jar. I also know people who have a "honeybucket," which is a 5 gal bucket with a lid that you use as a toilet during the night. It's not for me but it's not unusual here. I poop outside, even at -40°.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

bostjan said:


> Your wife is weird, man. Who eats soup with a knife off of a plate?


lol But seriously, if she decides that she's going to actually make something like banana bread, or ceviche or whatever... Oh no. No dish or utensil in the kitchen will be spared. And holy fuck, the mess! I wind up finding flour in the freezer and shallots in the oven and all kinds of insane shit.



wheresthefbomb said:


> I live alone and my dish reusing habits would probably horrify more domesticated mortals. For one, I make my oatmeal in the same tupperware every day and wash it on sundays. I also reuse bowls over and over when I'm eating even remotely similar meals through the week.
> 
> Soups stay on the stove and get reheated every day, usually for a week or so. The cutting board has two sides; "onions" and "not onions," but outside of that it's total anarchy.
> 
> The only thing that's always clean is my knives, they get wiped off and put back up after every use.
> 
> Oh, and when it's cold out at night I pee in old Adam's peanut butter jar, which gets washed on sundays with everything else.
> 
> Relevant detail being that I live in a "damp" cabin ie I am not on city water or sewer, nor do I even have a septic system, but I have a 1000gal insulated water tank, a sink, and a shower.


I don't go that far although I do miss a good old fashioned piss outdoors. My HOA frowns on that kinda thing so I have to be all 'Mr. High Class' and do it indoors in one of those fancy-schmancy peanut-butter jars or a toilet... psh... whatever.

Regarding dishes. If a dish or utensil is caked with something then I'm not reusing it or if there's any chance of bacterial contamination... nope. But sure, if a plate just has some bread crumbs on it then I'll use it again before it goes into the sink to be washed. And sure enough if we're eating a meal like steak, asparagus, and mashed potatoes... my wife has to have a separate dish for each. I'm like damn... why not let em all get happy together on one plate?

Funny that you mention cutting boards as I have all of mine specifically designated... meat, poultry, vegetables, and fruit. Years ago I was wondering why my fresh pineapple was tasting like onion so that prompted me to become more conscious of what board I was using for what food.


CanserDYI said:


> Im a page late but i'm in the handwashed dishes gang for my entire life.
> 
> Dishwashers don't wash your dishes....they spray water at them. You still need to get the gunk off and frankly, I'll just do it by hand.


That's why I used to try so hard to get my wife to put her shit in the sink to soak. Trying to wash sticky, crusty dishes is an absolute no-go. 

But yeah... I remember the days of working in a kitchen and always finding lipstick on "clean" glasses and all kinds of "clean" dishes with dried up or baked on crud on em. Mechanical dishwashers can't always reach where they need to or scrub that little caked on spot. I know they say you have to rinse first but by the time I do that, I might as well wash them by hand anyway. Plus I can inspect everything as I go. 


Mathemagician said:


> Anyways my first world problem is I would like to buy a car. I think that pretty much explains it. Seeing cars with 50k+ miles going for 85-90% of new, ugh.


I've been looking lately since selling my 4Runner and holy shit... "2014 Corolla with 90,000 miles... Only $26,000" WHUT??? Dude, it's absolutely nuts.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

FB marketplace has the worst fucking search engine. It's hilarious that craigslist is wayyyyyy more accurate without boolean searches. I'll be trying to look for guitars/amps locally on fb marketplace and 90% of the time it's pulling up amps for car stereos, diesel trucks or deep fryers.


----------



## NazVonGates

Move into a brand new apartment, but complain when we realise the place doesn't have central AC. Im on fiber internet though. So its a 50 50 win.


----------



## Kaura

My one-week winter vacation is coming to end and I ended up doing fuck all. Hardly even touched my guitar even though I swore I was going to write some new tunes during this week. On the bright side, my leg feels better now because only walking I've done has been to the corner shop up the street. Hopefully it holds up because next week at work is going to be pure hell because of Easter. 

Edit: Also, it still keeps fucking snowing and we're almost at mid-April. This is absurd even in Finland. Even though it's not unheard of having snow in June.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> FB marketplace has the worst fucking search engine. It's hilarious that craigslist is wayyyyyy more accurate without boolean searches. I'll be trying to look for guitars/amps locally on fb marketplace and 90% of the time it's pulling up amps for car stereos, diesel trucks or deep fryers.


"Does Bartolini make a 6 string bass pickup"
_"Did you mean 'Does Bugati make a 6 cylinder half-ton pickup?'?"_
"No, I didn't. Hmm. But do they?"
"Does Bugati make a pickup truck?"
"_Did you mean 'Does Bugati make a semi truck?'?"_
"Ugh, nevermind"


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Also, it still keeps fucking snowing and we're almost at mid-April. This is absurd even in Finland. Even though it's not unheard of having snow in June.



Yup, it sucks! It seemed like spring's coming for a couple of weeks already, but then it started snowing again 
And the worst part isn't even the snow, it's the thick layers of ice everywhere. Our back yard's finally melting, but since the ditch that's supposed to take the water into the sewer is frozen, all the molten ice just sits on the lawn and it basically looks like a lake when you look out of the window.


----------



## Manurack

Buying a ready made Caesar salad pack. Get home and wanting to eat it, then you find out there's no Caesar salad dressing or bread croutons in the package that it's supposed to include!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> Edit: Also, it still keeps fucking snowing and we're almost at mid-April. This is absurd even in Finland. Even though it's not unheard of having snow in June.





p0ke said:


> Yup, it sucks! It seemed like spring's coming for a couple of weeks already, but then it started snowing again
> And the worst part isn't even the snow, it's the thick layers of ice everywhere. Our back yard's finally melting, but since the ditch that's supposed to take the water into the sewer is frozen, all the molten ice just sits on the lawn and it basically looks like a lake when you look out of the window.


In Canada (and probably northern US states) we call those fun extra seasons "Fool's Spring" and "Second Winter." I know to never change the winter tires on my car during Fool's Spring.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> lol But seriously, if she decides that she's going to actually make something like banana bread, or ceviche or whatever... Oh no. No dish or utensil in the kitchen will be spared. And holy fuck, the mess! I wind up finding flour in the freezer and shallots in the oven and all kinds of insane shit.



Dude... Sounds once again like we might actually have the same wife  The kitchen is basically a wasteland after she's had breakfast there, so imagine what it's like when she actually cooks something... And that's part of the reason why I do most of the cooking - I always use as few things as possible and try to wash bowls and stuff while waiting for something to boil or when frying something.



BlackMastodon said:


> In Canada (and probably northern US states) we call those fun extra seasons "Fool's Spring" and "Second Winter." I know to never change the winter tires on my car during Fool's Spring.



Yeah, here we call it takatalvi (back winter). But this doesn't really qualify since the actual winter didn't properly end first.



Manurack said:


> Buying a ready made Caesar salad pack. Get home and wanting to eat it, then you find out there's no Caesar salad dressing or bread croutons in the package that it's supposed to include!



Check under the salad!  I had the same fwp a month or so ago with a taco salad, but I was so damned hungry I decided to eat it without the nachos, cheese cubes and sauce, but when I'd finished eating all the green stuff I noticed the aforementioned things sitting at the bottom in separate plastic bags.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Dude... Sounds once again like we might actually have the same wife  The kitchen is basically a wasteland after she's had breakfast there, so imagine what it's like when she actually cooks something... And that's part of the reason why I do most of the cooking - I always use as few things as possible and try to wash bowls and stuff while waiting for something to boil or when frying something.


So much of what you said... lol yes. Dude, I came home from work one Thanksgiving and Judas Christ... Every fuckin dish was dirty, all the stove burners and oven was going. Fuck... cold stuff was burned, hot stuff was frozen, smoke alarm going off, water filling the sink, and fuckin bits of food like everywhere! I found stuffing bits and a half frozen bag of green beans on top of the refrigerator! I wound up having to kick her ass out so that I could start my preliminary investigation, come up with a game plan, and eventually begin the identification process... separating the salvageable food from the "no fuckin way/ too far gone" food. Three hours later I think I had a plate of overcooked/ dry as fuck turkey shards, a dollop of cold mashed potatoes with even colder gravy, and a burnt doughy thing that I'm guessing was at one point probably related to some kind of bread.

Yeah, man... When she gets an idea to make something in the kitchenn, I usually get this glazed 'constipated deer in the headlights' look and start whimpering.


----------



## Manurack

p0ke said:


> Dude... Sounds once again like we might actually have the same wife  The kitchen is basically a wasteland after she's had breakfast there, so imagine what it's like when she actually cooks something... And that's part of the reason why I do most of the cooking - I always use as few things as possible and try to wash bowls and stuff while waiting for something to boil or when frying something.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, here we call it takatalvi (back winter). But this doesn't really qualify since the actual winter didn't properly end first.
> 
> 
> 
> Check under the salad!  I had the same fwp a month or so ago with a taco salad, but I was so damned hungry I decided to eat it without the nachos, cheese cubes and sauce, but when I'd finished eating all the green stuff I noticed the aforementioned things sitting at the bottom in separate plastic bags.



Ya, nah. 

No aforementioned packs of croutons nor Caesar salad dressing to be found in the said salad.


----------



## BornToLooze

I need to change the strings on all of my guitars.

The first problem is I barely have time to play guitar anymore, so it just seems like a waste to change them because I'll maybe get one play on them while they're new, and I don't want to change strings everytime I play guitar. But on the flip side, my main guitar has the same strings on it as when I bought it...before Covid was a thing.

Also, my dad pays me to change his strings, $30-50 for his three. And I have *stares at pile of guitar cases* at least another beater worth of string changes to do, not to mention some of them need wiring fixed. Maybe I could stream changing my strings on twitch or some shit and get paid for it.


----------



## Kaura

BlackMastodon said:


> In Canada (and probably northern US states) we call those fun extra seasons "Fool's Spring" and "Second Winter." I know to never change the winter tires on my car during Fool's Spring.



Yeah, timing your tire change is so frustrating. Like the roads are completely dry here right now but you never know what the situtation will be in a week or two. And it's even worse when you live in a country that's long North-South wise so it makes it even trickier to change the tires because for example, I'm planning to take a trip to my parents' place in a few weeks and the winter is still there in full effect.


----------



## thraxil

High Plains Drifter said:


> So much of what you said... lol yes. Dude, I came home from work one Thanksgiving and Judas Christ... Every fuckin dish was dirty, all the stove burners and oven was going. Fuck... cold stuff was burned, hot stuff was frozen, smoke alarm going off, water filling the sink, and fuckin bits of food like everywhere! I found stuffing bits and a half frozen bag of green beans on top of the refrigerator! I wound up having to kick her ass out so that I could start my preliminary investigation, come up with a game plan, and eventually begin the identification process... separating the salvageable food from the "no fuckin way/ too far gone" food.



That sounds like my partner too. She has toast with peanut butter for breakfast and somehow destroys the entire kitchen in the process. When she cooks dinner, I'm tempted to just move out of our flat rather than try to clean up. She also drinks various liquids constantly, coffee in the morning, an espresso or two, water and tea all afternoon, at dinner she has to have a cup of tea, a glass of water, and a glass of wine, then more tea after dinner. Every single one of those needs to be a separate cup or glass and she's constantly forgetting about them and leaving them around. So at the end of every day there are at least 8 or 9 random half full cups or glasses all around the flat that I have to round up and wash. I have a cup of coffee in the morning, then just refill that coffee cup a few times, use the same cup to drink water out of for the rest of the day, and then have a beer (straight from the can) or two at dinner. I wash my one cup before bed, and it's ready to go for the next day.


----------



## nightflameauto

Jeeze, reading this thread is making me happy both my wife and I are good cooks. And while we may use a few more dishes than necessary during the prep work, we always wash them while the final cook / bake is happening so the kitchen's basically spotless by the time we're sitting down to eat.

My main complaint is when we go out to pick up food. You've already got the drive home for the stuff to cool off, then we get home and the wife kicks into nesting mode and needs to do the laundry, put away any dishes that were drying, tidy up the living room, and do half a dozen chores, all of which could have been done before we left to get the food, before we break it out and plate it to actually eat. Oh, and gods forbid if we decide to get some food for the dogs, we'll have to cut it up for them and then sit and watch them eat before we get to because reasons. Used to be able to convince her they can eat at the same time as us, but that wasn't spoiled princess enough for her babies.

So many luke warm / cold meals over the years. And some of them can't be warmed back up without ruining them. Ugh.


----------



## Thaeon

jaxadam said:


> I mean, crabs are just spiders in a pressurized environment.



Delicious spiders.



KnightBrolaire said:


> behold, the African cave spider:
> View attachment 106196



What sort of insane cross between a daddy long legs and a scorpion is that nightmare fuel??


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My drain spout for my sink just drains to outside on the ground because I'm not on city water. Every winter, it freezes up and I pull the P trap and go to a grey water system with a 5 gal bucket under the sink. No big deal.

Except I pulled my grey water bucket and put the plumbing back together last week when it was warm, and it got all fucking cold again and my drain pipe froze again. It's "warm" again now and is likely to stay that way so I'm not going to pull the plumbing _again_, but today I'm banging on PVC pipe with a mallet outside and pouring hot water down the drain inside. It's almost there, and "shouldn't" freeze again, but god _damn_ what a pain in the ass!


----------



## p0ke

thraxil said:


> Every single one of those needs to be a separate cup or glass and she's constantly forgetting about them and leaving them around.


Argh, absolutely the same here. My wife uses each one of our glasses and mugs every goddamned day  And she never washes them or puts them in the washing machine, most of the time she doesn't even bring them back into the kitchen.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Same on the dishes. I found a half eaten plate of scrambled eggs on her vanity last week... like where she does her makeup. Mugs/ glasses too... anywhere not remotely close to the kitchen sink... That's where you'll find em. I dgaf where you eat but damn.. bring em back! let me make them cleeean again!

Few years ago I noticed fewer and fewer spoons when I'd wash dishes. I swear she was taking them to work and leaving them there. When we were down to like three spoons I asked her if she knew why it seemed like they were disappearing and she was like "i dunno where they went". Then in the following days I found our kitchen spoon population making a startling comeback... huh!?


----------



## p0ke

Yup! And the worst part is when it gets warm outside and we eat on the patio... I think there's still a couple of glasses out there from last summer


----------



## wheresthefbomb

p0ke said:


> Yup! And the worst part is when it gets warm outside and we eat on the patio... I think there's still a couple of glasses out there from last summer



The first day it was over 40° here, about a month ago, I took breakfast out on the porch in the sunshine. If you didn't look at the snow drifted all around, it was almost just like summer.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> The first day it was over 40° here, about a month ago, I took breakfast out on the porch in the sunshine. If you didn't look at the snow drifted all around, it was almost just like summer.


Actual question and feel free to not answer it as you owe me zero explanation, but why did you pack up and move to Alaska? Living in Ohio I get the "worst" of both worlds, freezing cold ass winters and hella hot summers, and makes me not want to move in EITHER direction, north NOR south.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I see the first strands of a spider web beginning to form outside of my window

....spider season in MTL is coming  

They'll be all over the inside of my apartment soon


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I see the first strands of a spider web beginning to form outside of my window
> 
> ....spider season in MTL is coming
> 
> They'll be all over the inside of my apartment soon


Do they berate you as an American?


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do they berate you as an American?


 *ahem! C'American now that I'm dual. 

*hmpf!!








and clearly they're trying to run me out of town. lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> *ahem! C'American now that I'm dual.
> 
> *hmpf!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and clearly they're trying to run me out of town. lol


A skit where thousands of Quebecois spiders constantly harass their dual resident guest.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Actual question and feel free to not answer it as you owe me zero explanation, but why did you pack up and move to Alaska? Living in Ohio I get the "worst" of both worlds, freezing cold ass winters and hella hot summers, and makes me not want to move in EITHER direction, north NOR south.



It was actually the reverse, I packed up and moved to OH. The drummer in my old band got into BGSU for percussion masters so we all moved together for two years. We don't play anymore but it was a great experience. I'm AK born and raised, though. The season are extreme but I've come to love it. I cherish my dark mornings just as much as the manic sunshine energy of near 24-hour daylight. 

It definitely takes a certain kind of person. Lotta people move away from here because of the seasons, and Jan-Feb is "check on your friends cause everyone is super sad" season.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> A skit where thousands of Quebecois spiders constantly harass their dual resident guest.


they can just kill me now.

I just had my meeting with the lady doing my taxes and she showed me how much I paid this year X_X lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i have no problem with the spiders. They keep the mosquitos and ants from hanging out in my house. It's the goddamn wasps that are a menace here. I need to get my wasp trap going soon.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> i have no problem with the spiders. They keep the mosquitos and ants from hanging out in my house. It's the goddamn wasps that are a menace here. I need to get my wasp trap going soon.



wasps are the worst. So much worse than bees. At least bees die after stinging you once, but wasps can just keep going after you haha


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Bees are the shit and deserve nothing but respect and kindness from everyone. I haven't been stung by a bee nor a bumble bee since I was a kid and I'm around them constantly outdoors ( aside from getting stung repeatedly by a few Africanized Bees on the Mexican border a few years ago). Bees are the coolest. 

Wasps... Fuck me. I just bought some wasp killer today cause holy shit, they're evil. I sprayed Raid on one that had flown into the garage and it was as if I just spritzed it with water. Thing got irritated, flew off and then came back with a buddy to rough me up I guess. Raid works on everything but for whatever reason, not wasps unless you literally soak them in it and I can't afford that nor can I ever seem to corner them long enough. BUt yeah.. the wasps are really bad this year


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> they can just kill me now.
> 
> I just had my meeting with the lady doing my taxes and she showed me how much I paid this year X_X lol


It should be illegal to make us acknowledge how much of our money the government is taking to do nothing with.

Bees are pretty awesome. My wife is terrified of them. I used to hang out doing my gardening and if a bee showed up I'd just chat with it as I went and let them do what they do, she'd run screaming the other direction. LOL.

Wasps? Fuck that bullshit. We used to carry a can of gasoline with us into the corn bin because if you accidentally hit a wasp nest? Fuck everything and burn it. Seriously. Fire was the only thing that stopped them. And then you'd just hope you could get the fire put out before it took you with it.

Good times. It's a wonder any farmers survive into old age.


----------



## Kaura

Did a 15-hour shift today so I missed the deadline for today's lotto. 

Also, my corner shop stopped supplying my new favorite energy drink. It was the cheapest by the liter they sold and being sugar-free it was as good if not better than the regular. And the worst thing is they replaced it with some zoomer bullshit non-calory vitamin infused pseudo-energy drink.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I love all gods little creatures 

except wasps, fuck every wasp


----------



## CanserDYI

My wife set up a huge nice beautiful aquarium in my home office. Nice right?

Well the pump makes the EXACT sound that an unplugged guitar cable being touched and amplified and it drives me NUTS. Like holy shit I'm going crazy just typing this.


----------



## bostjan

Wasps can certainly be little asshats.

However, did you know that wasps are almost as good at pollinating as bees? Also, wasps can remember a particular human face, so if you ever go after one, make sure you finish the job, otherwise, she'll likely come back with friends...

But yeah, wasps aren't really all that bad. Their biggest problem with humans is that they are super curious about things that they see and don't understand. So, you're out there mowing your lawn, and the little bugs start out just wanting to know why the strange tall ape creature is pacing around making a bunch of noise. Then it gets too close and strange ape-like creature is wearing confusing bright colours and the noise is a confusing loud rumble, and it all suddenly feels very threatening, so the wasp must protect it's hive by causing you acute discomfort and then incidentally leading you back to its nest, where you inevitably destroy its entire family in retaliation (also because your kids need to walk under that shed overhang to get their bikes).

Tragically misunderstood creatures.

But luckily, there are billions of wasps thriving every summer, so don't feel too bad about nuking that nest behind your porch light or in your crawlspace.

Now mosquitos, OTOH, if those went extinct overnight, I don't think I'd feel depressed about it. I know birds and bats eat them, but those blood suckers are indirectly responsible for more human deaths than pretty much any other organism in Earth's history.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> My wife set up a huge nice beautiful aquarium in my home office. Nice right?
> 
> Well the pump makes the EXACT sound that an unplugged guitar cable being touched and amplified and it drives me NUTS. Like holy shit I'm going crazy just typing this.


Just replace the pump with a humbucker or a lace sensor.


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Just replace the pump with a humbucker or a lace sensor.


Okay this made me LOL quite literally


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> My wife set up a huge nice beautiful aquarium in my home office. Nice right?
> 
> Well the pump makes the EXACT sound that an unplugged guitar cable being touched and amplified and it drives me NUTS. Like holy shit I'm going crazy just typing this.


As a long time fish nerd, if it's a free-standing pump, put a rubber mat under it. If it's a hang-on-tank, put some rubber between the tank wall and the pump. Most of them run pretty quiet once they're not hand surface on hard surface. And if it still isn't quiet, well, it's time to spank the wife (if she's into that) and then go shopping for something better.


----------



## Kaura

bostjan said:


> Wasps can certainly be little asshats.
> 
> However, did you know that wasps are almost as good at pollinating as bees? Also, wasps can remember a particular human face, so if you ever go after one, make sure you finish the job, otherwise, she'll likely come back with friends...
> 
> But yeah, wasps aren't really all that bad. Their biggest problem with humans is that they are super curious about things that they see and don't understand. So, you're out there mowing your lawn, and the little bugs start out just wanting to know why the strange tall ape creature is pacing around making a bunch of noise. Then it gets too close and strange ape-like creature is wearing confusing bright colours and the noise is a confusing loud rumble, and it all suddenly feels very threatening, so the wasp must protect it's hive by causing you acute discomfort and then incidentally leading you back to its nest, where you inevitably destroy its entire family in retaliation (also because your kids need to walk under that shed overhang to get their bikes).
> 
> Tragically misunderstood creatures.
> 
> But luckily, there are billions of wasps thriving every summer, so don't feel too bad about nuking that nest behind your porch light or in your crawlspace.
> 
> Now mosquitos, OTOH, if those went extinct overnight, I don't think I'd feel depressed about it. I know birds and bats eat them, but those blood suckers are indirectly responsible for more human deaths than pretty much any other organism in Earth's history.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Wasps can certainly be little asshats.
> 
> However, did you know that wasps are almost as good at pollinating as bees? Also, wasps can remember a particular human face, so if you ever go after one, make sure you finish the job, otherwise, she'll likely come back with friends...
> 
> But yeah, wasps aren't really all that bad. Their biggest problem with humans is that they are super curious about things that they see and don't understand. So, you're out there mowing your lawn, and the little bugs start out just wanting to know why the strange tall ape creature is pacing around making a bunch of noise. Then it gets too close and strange ape-like creature is wearing confusing bright colours and the noise is a confusing loud rumble, and it all suddenly feels very threatening, so the wasp must protect it's hive by causing you acute discomfort and then incidentally leading you back to its nest, where you inevitably destroy its entire family in retaliation (also because your kids need to walk under that shed overhang to get their bikes).
> 
> Tragically misunderstood creatures.
> 
> But luckily, there are billions of wasps thriving every summer, so don't feel too bad about nuking that nest behind your porch light or in your crawlspace.
> 
> Now mosquitos, OTOH, if those went extinct overnight, I don't think I'd feel depressed about it. I know birds and bats eat them, but those blood suckers are indirectly responsible for more human deaths than pretty much any other organism in Earth's history.


I wouldn't have a problem with wasps if they just stayed the fuck out of my walls and my compost bin. A few summers ago I had to rip out my laundry vent and a bunch of interior wall insulation to sprayfoam, and found a massive nest next to the vent. I sprayed the crap out of them with long acting wasp killer, ripped out the nest, reinstalled the vent, spray foamed the whole wall, slapped the fiberglass insulation back over and drywalled the wall. Haven't had a problem since.

T


----------



## bostjan

Kaura said:


>


----------



## Edika

You can't have any type of food in the vicinity of a wasp. They just don't quit, so you either move away or end up killing the ones coming over and over and over. There are a few tables outside the canteen where I work. In spring and the summer the few days the weather is nice, do we get to eat outside and enjoy it? No since we get surrounded by fucking wasps all the time.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Edika said:


> View attachment 106293
> 
> 
> You can't have any type of food in the vicinity of a wasp. They just don't quit, so you either move away or end up killing the ones coming over and over and over. There are a few tables outside the canteen where I work. In spring and the summer the few days the weather is nice, do we get to eat outside and enjoy it? No since we get surrounded by fucking wasps all the time.


This graphic is so accurate. I think I see one bumblebee or honey bee for every 50 wasps each year. It's always a pleasant surprise to see one and I just let them be(e). Wasps I leave alone because I know if I kill one it'll release the pheromone to attract more wasps and make them cuntier, or maybe that's an old wove's tale but I'm not gonna chance it. 

And yeah I wish mosquitoes didn't exist but I know they're a huge part of the food chain so if they suddenly disappeared it would be devastating, but still fuck those guys. Anything that eats mosquitoes gets to live rent-free at my house, so spiders always get a free pass and a respectful nod when I see them.


----------



## nightflameauto

Mosquitos:
I grew up in Minnesota. We referred to the mosquito as our state bird. God damn those fuckin' things.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> This graphic is so accurate. I think I see one bumblebee or honey bee for every 50 wasps each year. It's always a pleasant surprise to see one and I just let them be(e). Wasps I leave alone because I know if I kill one it'll release the pheromone to attract more wasps and make them cuntier, or maybe that's an old wove's tale but I'm not gonna chance it.
> 
> And yeah I wish mosquitoes didn't exist but I know they're a huge part of the food chain so if they suddenly disappeared it would be devastating, but still fuck those guys. Anything that eats mosquitoes gets to live rent-free at my house, so spiders always get a free pass and a respectful nod when I see them.



I chance it. Over and over. Fuck wasps, I kill every wasp that comes within killing range.

I used to work on a riverboat that took tourists up and down the river here, we'd serve salmon dip and the wasps would go apeshit (waspshit? waspshit), I had a duct tape reinforced paper towel tube that I would swat them out of the air with. I got really deadly with that thing.

Eventually I got so bold I was doing a hand swat/stomp combo move. Well, that came to a stop one day when I swatted this big fat black and white wasp, and instead of being stunned on the floor it got right back up, stung me on the arm, and went about its evil asshole business.

I don't use my hands anymore, but I still kill all wasps.

Agree on the spiders. I used to hate and be terrified of them, but now they are welcome. I even put collections of rocks in the corners of the windowsills, mainly for my own aesthetic satisfaction but also to give the spiders homes during the summer. In addition to the relatively sedentary rock-dwellers that stalk my windowsills, in June I can watch dozens of little wandering hunter spiders stalking across my carpet in an evening (I don't have furniture, just amps and a stereo and an altar in a wide open living room), and they all go with my blessing. Blessed be, you creepy motherfuckers.

EDIT: Definitely do not recommend thinking/typing about bugs while eating oatmeal, if anyone was thinking of doing that.


----------



## BlackMastodon

wheresthefbomb said:


> (I don't have furniture, just amps and a stereo and an altar in a wide open living room)


The more you post, the more I need to know about your life.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's hard to sell niche gear at non-fire sale prices.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> The more you post, the more I need to know about your life.



My parents told me I could be whatever I wanted. I chose to be a wizard. 

Also, couches hurt my back. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> It's hard to sell niche gear at non-fire sale prices.



Even half the pawn shops in town are fully not buying ANYTHING because they have too much inventory. Frustrating time to be selling gear for sure.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> (I don't have furniture, just amps and a stereo and an altar in a wide open living room)


Perhaps the most metal parenthetical in the history of parentheticals. The altar really is the selling point for me.

Is it used for animal sacrifice? Or just the typical date night finisher?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> Perhaps the most metal parenthetical in the history of parentheticals. The altar really is the selling point for me.
> 
> Is it used for animal sacrifice? Or just the typical date night finisher?



Mostly I use it for my cat to knock my knickknacks over, and the occasional voicing of intentions to the cold, uncaring universe. It also looks rad and pleases me to behold. 

I typically make a smaller altar out of my amplifier for performances as well, I'll bring a small cloth and a couple prize pieces that are heavy enough not to vibrate off.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Mostly I use it for my cat to knock my knickknacks over,.


Bummer. So, same as the rest of us with desks, tables and end-tables then.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I think my cat is broken. She won't jump up on anything that hasn't been approved by mommy and daddy first.. which requires us actually setting her on the surface and affirming that she's a good girl. And with the furniture that she is allowed on, she's never intentionally knocked anything over or off. There have been a handful of occasions where she's accidentally knocked something over by rubbing her nose/ face against it to scent-mark it but that's about it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> I think my cat is broken. She won't jump up on anything that hasn't been approved by mommy and daddy first.. which requires us actually setting her on the surface and affirming that she's a good girl. And with the furniture that she is allowed on, she's never intentionally knocked anything over or off. There have been a handful of occasions where she's accidentally knocked something over by rubbing her nose/ face against it to scent-mark it but that's about it.



Sounds like she has manners. My cat is a spoiled little fuckface. He knows the rules, he just chooses to disregard them when he thinks he can get away with it or curiosity overtakes his training. For example, his nightly ritual is to wait until I'm in bed and then he will hop up on the counter and lick any dirty plates I've left out, or lick the cast iron if I left some tasty butter in there. I only realized this after finding one of his adorable little feet imprinted in the oil on the bottom of my cast iron one morning, then noticed tongue marks on closer inspection. Who knows how much cat saliva I'd eaten in my fried eggs before then. I don't usually leave stuff out anymore, but he _always _checks.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

wheresthefbomb said:


> Sounds like she has manners. My cat is a spoiled little fuckface. He knows the rules, he just chooses to disregard them when he thinks he can get away with it or curiosity overtakes his training. For example, his nightly ritual is to wait until I'm in bed and then he will hop up on the counter and lick any dirty plates I've left out, or lick the cast iron if I left some tasty butter in there. I only realized this after finding one of his adorable little feet imprinted in the oil on the bottom of my cast iron one morning, then noticed tongue marks on closer inspection. Who knows how much cat saliva I'd eaten in my fried eggs before then. I don't usually leave stuff out anymore, but he _always _checks.


Regardless of how stylin he looks in his cowboy hat, I can only imagine what a character he is. Thought he was being slick... not realizing that he was leaving evidence at the crime scene lol.

I think that our cat's only bad behavioral trait is when she's playing with my wife and she gets overly excited and winds up scratching the door frame of our laundry room. It happens very rarely but she's definitely left her mark there a few times. Other than that, I can't honestly think of anything bad that she does. I think that she put her paws on the drapes one time but I think she was just stretching... didn't do any damage. And a couple years ago she bent some of the mini blind slats getting up on the window sill but it was actually my fault as she was used to having access to it and I'd accidentally put the blind down. 

She absolutely has manners though... 100%. She was a rescue and we think that she had a pretty rough life prior to her new life with us. I told my wife one time that I think that she actually has a kind of appreciation for living in a home where she's loved and respected and where she feels safe. She's not the most confident cat in the world however. I see videos all the time where cats are jumping and flying through the air achieving all kinds of distance. Yeah... Not her thing. She'll evaluate ten times whether or not it's worth risking her life to jump like three feet from the dresser to the bed lol.


----------



## CanserDYI

I have a newer cat in my stable of boys, 3 boys who all love each other. New one comes around, can tell he grew up fighting for his food because he is literally ALWAYS hungry. The dude will eat absolutely ANYTHING from cereal to fruit to whatever you can think of and he is constantly "hunting" it. It's getting pretty old at this point, not going to lie, as we have to lock him up in the back room whenever my kids eat as he will torture them or sneak all their food off their plates.


----------



## nightflameauto

Cats have so many different personality traits. Just our housecats are a smorgasbord of behavioral issues.

The three we have now are pretty varied. The first is really well behaved. She tends to stick to herself outside of feeding time, but she's super friendly if other people come over. The second was a farm kitten that was really sick so we took him and his sister in and nursed them back to health. The sister passed with cancer a few years back and he's the neediest cat I've ever known. Like, can't stand to see ANYONE get attention. Even if it's just the wife and I sitting next to each other on the couch he'll throw himself at us and yowl at the top of his lungs. If a dog approached us, he's there, right in between us, yowling and trying to pry the dog away from us.

Our third one right now is the consummate cat. When someone says, "cat gonna cat," they mean him. What a little fucker. He'll claw ya as soon as look at ya, sometimes not even on purpose. We keep a bag of garbage hanging above the sink and if we forget and leave it there overnight he'll claw at the bag until its contents are falling into the sink. He claws the shower curtain after we shower to "clean it off." I know that's what he thinks he's doing because he does the same thing to the wall of the litter box when he thinks it's dirty. He'll run around the house in the mornings knocking shit off of counters, off the TV stand, off shelves and desks. He's about twenty pounds and when he runs through the house and does the launch at the kitty tower in the back corner it makes the whole house shake.

We got him from the vet, where he'd been left by someone else and they just decided not to ever come pick him back up. My wife says, "Yeah, I think I can guess as to why that happened." Heh. He's super sweet when we're watching TV. Just wants to lay on your chest and purr. But the rest of the time? God damn, dude. Take a fucking chill pill and settle.

His metabolism must be about a thousand percent higher than the average housecat.

EDIT: Forgot to mention the somersaults. He'll somersault into shit either when he's nervous or thinks he has an opportunity to "look cute" for somebody. Some classics were a multi-sault into my computer, breaking off a seventy dollar wireless card and antenna array, the time he literally saw an open glass of water and ran and saulted into it, smashing it over the back of the couch and into the back of my head. Wife witnessed that one and I thought she was gonna kill him. There's been several other glasses of water, but that was the tip-top of his performance.

Oh, the night he somersaulted into my wife's tequila and seven-up just about got him strangled.

What a little fuckface.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> Cats have so many different personality traits. Just our housecats are a smorgasbord of behavioral issues.
> 
> The three we have now are pretty varied. The first is really well behaved. She tends to stick to herself outside of feeding time, but she's super friendly if other people come over. The second was a farm kitten that was really sick so we took him and his sister in and nursed them back to health. The sister passed with cancer a few years back and he's the neediest cat I've ever known. Like, can't stand to see ANYONE get attention. Even if it's just the wife and I sitting next to each other on the couch he'll throw himself at us and yowl at the top of his lungs. If a dog approached us, he's there, right in between us, yowling and trying to pry the dog away from us.
> 
> Our third one right now is the consummate cat. When someone says, "cat gonna cat," they mean him. What a little fucker. He'll claw ya as soon as look at ya, sometimes not even on purpose. We keep a bag of garbage hanging above the sink and if we forget and leave it there overnight he'll claw at the bag until its contents are falling into the sink. He claws the shower curtain after we shower to "clean it off." I know that's what he thinks he's doing because he does the same thing to the wall of the litter box when he thinks it's dirty. He'll run around the house in the mornings knocking shit off of counters, off the TV stand, off shelves and desks. He's about twenty pounds and when he runs through the house and does the launch at the kitty tower in the back corner it makes the whole house shake.
> 
> We got him from the vet, where he'd been left by someone else and they just decided not to ever come pick him back up. My wife says, "Yeah, I think I can guess as to why that happened." Heh. He's super sweet when we're watching TV. Just wants to lay on your chest and purr. But the rest of the time? God damn, dude. Take a fucking chill pill and settle.
> 
> His metabolism must be about a thousand percent higher than the average housecat.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention the somersaults. He'll somersault into shit either when he's nervous or thinks he has an opportunity to "look cute" for somebody. Some classics were a multi-sault into my computer, breaking off a seventy dollar wireless card and antenna array, the time he literally saw an open glass of water and ran and saulted into it, smashing it over the back of the couch and into the back of my head. Wife witnessed that one and I thought she was gonna kill him. There's been several other glasses of water, but that was the tip-top of his performance.
> 
> Oh, the night he somersaulted into my wife's tequila and seven-up just about got him strangled.
> 
> What a little fuckface.



These are some hilarious stories. Cats.... we hate them, but also love them. 

My boy also gets jealous sometimes, especially when I have a lady over. He will get all up in our business, _whatever _that business may be, and insist on being the center of attention. Sometimes it's cute, other times it's like.... do you fucking mind??? I'm kinda busy here...


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> These are some hilarious stories. Cats.... we hate them, but also love them.
> 
> My boy also gets jealous sometimes, especially when I have a lady over. He will get all up in our business, _whatever _that business may be, and insist on being the center of attention. Sometimes it's cute, other times it's like.... do you fucking mind??? I'm kinda busy here...


When my wife and I were dating, way back in the ethers of time, my gal was sitting in my lap and mom's cat walks into the room. Now, mom had been gone on a trip for I don't know how long so the kitty had claimed me in the meantime. She walks in, takes one look at us sitting in the big chair, yowled to beat hell and just stared at us like we'd ruined her whole day. My girl even called her to come sit with us and she was like, "Nope. Me and him or fuck off." About five minutes later she left with her tail twitching still yowling.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I got half a new crew at work. There's me and the girl I've been working with(she's black and kinda from the hood) and then the new guy and our new foreman (both Mexican). We were bullshiting while it was time to clock out we're stuck with those sumbitches, might as well like em. Also, me and her are in our early 30s, they're early 20s, so generational difference along with growning up completely different.

We were talking about dumb shit we did as kids, so I brought up the time I rode a mountain board off a boat house into the lake and is one of the probable reasons I've at least fractured something and walked it off. I got something in Spanish I couldn't understand from my foreman, a wtf look from the squid, and a "See, this is why I told y'all, you can't party with white people, they do some video game bullshit like this." 







This isn't the first time I've heard this, so I kinda want to go party with black people to see how y'all throw down.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

everything at the dollar store went up by 25%. booo


----------



## MFB

I'm sure many would consider this much more than a FWP but it's the closest I can think to describe it

I started a new job this month, and me and a coworker get along really well; we both agree with how things should be done (similar to our previous companies) vs how they currently are, and there's been a few comments because of that that made me question if we were getting along just professionally or if she was looking for it to go further (ie asking why I couldn't have started six months ago, as she's about to leave).

She asked how my weekend was and I flipped it telling her to go first, as I feel like I was saying something about mine and then forgot to extend the courtesy back. She dropped the BF line, and I was largely relieved but sort of like, aw, that's a sort of bummer. 

I'm not even someone who is looking for a relationship, I've straight up been single for going on 12 years which has led me to a point of almost utilitarian viewing of them (they just seem like a bunch of work that's not worth the effort) but something about how easily we got on made me think maybe I was wrong. 

I'm by no means going to chance my stance and suddenly start looking, but if something happened then so be it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Third winter has started here in MTL. It's dumping a huge amount of snow right now. 

It's slush city outside


----------



## bostjan

thebeesknees22 said:


> Third winter has started here in MTL. It's dumping a huge amount of snow right now.
> 
> It's slush city outside


Same weather here, and my car decided to brick itself again last night, so I'm stuck walking everywhere again.

I called the dealership who charged me nearly $3000 in February to diagnose the issue and sell me a new charge controller - they are adamant that it's not their problem. I pay towing to get the car to them, and then they said 3-4 weeks before they can even start trying to diagnose it, and have little confidence that they can diagnose it any more successfully this time than last time. 

Meanwhile, we had some 55 mph gusts last night and there's another tree that fell on my house, and the property management company who own the apartment building next door is trying to redraw the property lines on their deed so that my house is partially on _their_ property. I spoke with the town clerk, and they basically told me that my deed and diagram from when I purchased the house means nothing anymore.

Guess I just can't stop winning at life.


----------



## thebeesknees22

bostjan said:


> Same weather here, and my car decided to brick itself again last night, so I'm stuck walking everywhere again.
> 
> I called the dealership who charged me nearly $3000 in February to diagnose the issue and sell me a new charge controller - they are adamant that it's not their problem. I pay towing to get the car to them, and then they said 3-4 weeks before they can even start trying to diagnose it, and have little confidence that they can diagnose it any more successfully this time than last time.
> 
> Meanwhile, we had some 55 mph gusts last night and there's another tree that fell on my house, and the property management company who own the apartment building next door is trying to redraw the property lines on their deed so that my house is partially on _their_ property. I spoke with the town clerk, and they basically told me that my deed and diagram from when I purchased the house means nothing anymore.
> 
> Guess I just can't stop winning at life.



shiiiiii..... that's rough man. That's quite a string a bad luck ya got goin' there


----------



## thebeesknees22

Shoot. 

Bought a fancy mic. 

Now I have to get an adapter to put it on my mic stand. what the heck. How are things not universal for mics and stands


----------



## DestroyMankind

There's some stomach bug going through our house causing diarrhea and vomiting. I haven't got it yet but I'm sure it'll get me eventually. And I'm supposed to work 12 hours the next two nights. I'm crossing my fingers if I get it it's after those shifts.


----------



## Andromalia

FRENCH TAX FORMS !!! ARGGGHHH !
It was simple enough when I was an employee, but now that I'm freelance those things are hell. Note that I'm not complaining about the taxes themselves but the damn forms DO YOU NEED TO CALL THEM WSXFGHTF23534-3456 ? ARGHHH !


----------



## thraxil

Andromalia said:


> FRENCH TAX FORMS !!! ARGGGHHH !
> Note that I'm not complaining about the taxes themselves but the damn forms DO YOU NEED TO CALL THEM WSXFGHTF23534-3456 ? ARGHHH !



French government apparently subcontracts their tax forms to Ibanez.


----------



## MFB

After 15 years, I've finally seen Godspeed You! Black Emperor live; sadly it was entirely in support of their two newest albums which I have zero emotional connection to, so it wasn't life altering, but they still performed well. Their opener was dark at times, it was just a woman and a backup guitarist + her doing vocals but that shit makes it intimate in a weird way.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

Quit my job. Put in notice. Now suddenly the management wants to help. They don't want me ( or others in critical roles ) to leave so they are pretending to care about us. They should have been paying attention while the demands from the investment group who owns this place were crushing the business and the souls of those who work here. The didn't care when they laid off 2/3 of the company. They didn't care when we were so overburdened with work we were going mad. Now they're trying to make it seem like myself and others don't have the option to quit. Fuck these goddamn companies. This country (USA) has a real problem with the relationship between a company's suits, management, and the actual engineers and general workers who actually get stuff done. What's going on in the aerospace and defense private sector right now is sooooo close to exploitation. It's pretty gross.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Cyanide_Anima said:


> Quit my job. Put in notice. Now suddenly the management wants to help. They don't want me ( or others in critical roles ) to leave so they are pretending to care about us. They should have been paying attention while the demands from the investment group who owns this place were crushing the business and the souls of those who work here. The didn't care when they laid off 2/3 of the company. They didn't care when we were so overburdened with work we were going mad. Now they're trying to make it seem like myself and others don't have the option to quit. Fuck these goddamn companies. This country (USA) has a real problem with the relationship between a company's suits, management, and the actual engineers and general workers who actually get stuff done. What's going on in the aerospace and defense private sector right now is sooooo close to exploitation. It's pretty gross.



That's every company though 

It's not just the US. That's like...everywhere. 

The cushy 40hr week job that pays well enough to own a house and 2 cars and loads of other things doesn't really exist anymore. 

The only thing that can really push back on it are unions, and that's something that's real hard to get people to do sometimes as a whole. 

If they're coming back to you then make your demands. Limit on hours. more pay. more time off. etc.. whatever it is that you're wanting. Either they'll negotiate or they won't. But you'll most likely run into the same issues in any other industry right now that pays decent. My 2 cents anyway, not that it counts for much ha


----------



## nightflameauto

Andromalia said:


> FRENCH TAX FORMS !!! ARGGGHHH !
> It was simple enough when I was an employee, but now that I'm freelance those things are hell. Note that I'm not complaining about the taxes themselves but the damn forms DO YOU NEED TO CALL THEM WSXFGHTF23534-3456 ? ARGHHH !





thraxil said:


> French government apparently subcontracts their tax forms to Ibanez.


Damn. Beat me to the punch!

As for businesses being exploitive? It's serious bullshit, but a lot of companies truly believe you owe them your life the second you walk in the door. I thank dorg I'm at a company where I at least sometimes feel appreciated. I mean, every job has its days, but the good ones here are at least on-par with, if not more numerous than, the bad ones.

If I put in notice and then got ram-rodded over it, I'd tell them to eat shit and walk. Fuck the notice. Harassment at that time is utter bullshit, and a sign that the management team will do whatever they can to continue to fuck you over hard.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Yeah that’s pure ass. I’m at a company that cares about employees for the first time in many years and it shows. Nice salary, work about 5 hours a day for two weeks out of the month. They don’t want us burned out and we can tell….they’ve been down that road before and almost crashed and burned, learned their lesson.

Could I make more $ somewhere else? Yep. Is it worth it to me to switch just for $? Fuckin NOPE

Hope your shit gets sorted @Cyanide_Anima

I would straight laugh in someone’s face that tried to tell me I didn’t have the option to quit a job I hated lolol


----------



## nightflameauto

Steinmetzify said:


> Yeah that’s pure ass. I’m at a company that cares about employees for the first time in many years and it shows. Nice salary, work about 5 hours a day for two weeks out of the month. They don’t want us burned out and we can tell….they’ve been down that road before and almost crashed and burned, learned their lesson.
> 
> Could I make more $ somewhere else? Yep. Is it worth it to me to switch just for $? Fuckin NOPE
> 
> Hope your shit gets sorted @Cyanide_Anima
> 
> I would straight laugh in someone’s face that tried to tell me I didn’t have the option to quit a job I hated lolol


Oh yeah, been there.

Had a job as helpdesk grunt at a company a couple decades and some change back. The network admin was a real asshole. I liked the rest of the job fine, but one day he came by when I was helping somebody get set up and just started ripping the poor girl apart right in front of me. Just tearing her down and emotionally being a complete fuckface. So I went to our boss and told him, that's not acceptable behavior and I would very much like something done about it because that girl is one of the nicest in the building and he had her crying before he left and it took me twenty minutes just to get her back to baseline so I could finish walking her through her new system.

He said, "How would you feel about me making him your direct supervisor?"

I said, "HAHA! No." Got up, walked to my desk, grabbed my lunch pail, said bye to the coworkers and walked. Got called two days later by the boss to ask me when I'm coming back and I told him when he pulled his head out of his ass, so don't count on it anytime soon, then hung up.

I have job histories like that to remind me, when things get a little tough here, there's always worse.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

thebeesknees22 said:


> That's every company though
> 
> It's not just the US. That's like...everywhere.
> 
> The cushy 40hr week job that pays well enough to own a house and 2 cars and loads of other things doesn't really exist anymore.
> 
> The only thing that can really push back on it are unions, and that's something that's real hard to get people to do sometimes as a whole.
> 
> If they're coming back to you then make your demands. Limit on hours. more pay. more time off. etc.. whatever it is that you're wanting. Either they'll negotiate or they won't. But you'll most likely run into the same issues in any other industry right now that pays decent. My 2 cents anyway, not that it counts for much ha


There are still good companies out there. I'm going to one of them. Great pay, great benefits, bonuses, free food, room for growth, etc. It's just not the companies who get bought out by investment firms who no nothing about aerospace or engineering.

They did pull me aside minutes after giving notice asking me what I wanted to stay onboard. I, and many others, had already been telling them for the last year. They didn't listen. Only now that there is an exodus do they suddenly pretend to care. I simply told them we've already told them what the issues are and that they should have been paying attention to us. Now, the head of engineering has quit just today. This place is in a huge uproar. I've never seen a company collapse in real-time from the inside before. This is pretty entertaining TBH.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Cyanide_Anima said:


> There are still good companies out there. I'm going to one of them. Great pay, great benefits, bonuses, free food, room for growth, etc. It's just not the companies who get bought out by investment firms who no nothing about aerospace or engineering.
> 
> They did pull me aside minutes after giving notice asking me what I wanted to stay onboard. I, and many others, had already been telling them for the last year. They didn't listen. Only now that there is an exodus do they suddenly pretend to care. I simply told them we've already told them what the issues are and that they should have been paying attention to us. Now, the head of engineering has quit just today. This place is in a huge uproar. I've never seen a company collapse in real-time from the inside before. This is pretty entertaining TBH.



oh cool, you already have a job lined up. That's good.

Well, if you already told them and they didn't play ball then there's nothing more to say.

I've seen massive turnovers in my industry before from the top down. Things never quite seem to change though. (my industry is externally client driven though and not so much internally driven) There are usually mass exoduses every couple of years of people just rotating companies since it's a small industry ha


----------



## TedEH

Cyanide_Anima said:


> There are still good companies out there.


Sometimes I wonder if that's really true. It's been my experience that the "good companies" tend to be small companies, small teams, etc. - but it's all trade-offs.

When you're small, you do the best you can, and you have a lot of flexibility to wear any hat, take on any role, do whatever you think you should be doing, be friends and "good guys" to your employees, but don't have the resources to give everyone what they want or deserve. If you do well, you grow. If you grow, you become a larger company. The larger the company, the more difficult it is to continue to operate on small-company values - where people can wear any hat they want, where you can continue to pretend the business is your friend, etc - and process has to take over to account for scale so that things don't fall apart. And it's in that process that the illusion of a company being "on your side" is entirely dropped - because by that point, it's not anymore, if it ever was.

I try really hard not to be pessimistic, but a job is just a transaction. When the deal is bad, the deal is bad. It doesn't have to be just money vs. time - it's perfectly fine to value other qualities of a job/company/role/etc., but IMO it's still transactional in the end.


----------



## bostjan

So I went to the grocer yesterday. One head of broccoli was over $3. WTF, not that long ago, broccoli was super cheap. Check out the frozen isle. Frozen broccoli was $1.49 for a huge bag. Cool. I bought that. Go to whip up frozen broccoli for lunch - it's literally 99% stem. Almost 1 kg of vegetable, and I counted 5 _tiny_ florets. There were more leaves than florets! I looked at the bag, it just says "chopped broccoli" and the picture shows a nice mixture of 50% stem and 50% florets. Now, I'm not usually too picky about the stems, in fact, when it comes to vegetables, I have kind of a reputation as a human garbage disposal - I'll eat apple cores, cherry stems, spinach stems, asparagus stems, potato skins (even the brown Idaho potatoes), but FFS, I don't want to buy just the parts no one else likes. I start eating it and parts of it are super tough - like the texture of celery. I can't even bite through some of this shit. I tried boiling it for a couple minutes longer, and it just made it extra squeaky. 20% of it winds up in the compost heap. Thought I could save $2, but basically wasted $1.49 instead. Lesson learned, I guess.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

TedEH said:


> Sometimes I wonder if that's really true. It's been my experience that the "good companies" tend to be small companies, small teams, etc. - but it's all trade-offs.
> 
> When you're small, you do the best you can, and you have a lot of flexibility to wear any hat, take on any role, do whatever you think you should be doing, be friends and "good guys" to your employees, but don't have the resources to give everyone what they want or deserve. If you do well, you grow. If you grow, you become a larger company. The larger the company, the more difficult it is to continue to operate on small-company values - where people can wear any hat they want, where you can continue to pretend the business is your friend, etc - and process has to take over to account for scale so that things don't fall apart. And it's in that process that the illusion of a company being "on your side" is entirely dropped - because by that point, it's not anymore, if it ever was.
> 
> I try really hard not to be pessimistic, but a job is just a transaction. When the deal is bad, the deal is bad. It doesn't have to be just money vs. time - it's perfectly fine to value other qualities of a job/company/role/etc., but IMO it's still transactional in the end.


That's all true. Perhaps there should be an addendum. That there are still companies that are good for the time being. I'm going to a small engineering firm. But they are growing. There is a lot of room to grow within that company. Many of the people there have started from entry level positions and gone up to project managers and beyond. This is a company with a very good reputation. Hopefully it stays this way for a good while.

Update on shithole company: More of the engineering team has quit, machining lead has quit, safety manager has quit, and some of the tech center has talked to me about leaving. Everyone has stopped working. It's pretty nuts.


----------



## BornToLooze

I was talking to my wife about concerts and stuff, I grew up in a family of musicians, so I've seen more bands than I can remember, plus my fair share of big name concerts. She's seen like a bar band or 2, and then I took her to her first legit concert......





That even kinda fucked concerts up for me. Between Trans Siberian Orchestra and Rammstein...any concert I've been to that hasn't been cheap enough you're just going to party has been kinda lame.


----------



## thebeesknees22

GAaaahhhhhhhh!

I'm making mashed potatoes, but I didn't check to see if I had milk.................................................GAah!!! 

I'm out.... Guess I'll add a bucket of butter to make up for it.

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*)


----------



## High Plains Drifter

thebeesknees22 said:


> GAaaahhhhhhhh!
> 
> I'm making mashed potatoes, but I didn't check to see if I had milk.................................................GAah!!!
> 
> I'm out.... Guess I'll add a bucket of butter to make up for it.
> 
> *(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*)


We hardly ever have milk in our house anymore because when we did, most of it would go bad and get thrown out after using a small amount for whatever recipe. And unfortunately, a pint costs almost as much as a half gallon. 

So... We decided to have a garage sale ( yard sale whatever) this weekend. I've done this twice in my life... This will be the third time. And I swear.. It's always a pain in the ass and usually goes horribly. Gonna be pretty hot and humid tomorrow to make this whole deal even more exhausting although yesterday and today has been hell too... getting everything rerady. And now the house is a wreck cause I've been going thru closets, boxes, storage bins, drawers, etc. But we've got so much crap that just needs to go and since I hate throwing stuff away that can be salvaged or used by someone else, I figure let's see if we can make a few dollars in the process. I feel like this is a bad idea but I guess we'll see. Sigh...


----------



## BornToLooze

I have to go through a school zone on my way home from work, and people cannot seem to understand that after 4:00, no more school zone, you can go fast again. And not only that, when people do go the normal speed limit, you have Karens trying to brakecheck people.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Made cookies from scratch. Followed a pro baker's tip about using soy sauce in lieu of salt and tbh they're not substantially better than the normal way i make em. What a waste of time


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BornToLooze said:


> I have to go through a school zone on my way home from work, and people cannot seem to understand that after 4:00, no more school zone, you can go fast again. And not only that, when people do go the normal speed limit, you have Karens trying to brakecheck people.


Dude, school zones suck! Our subdivision empties onto a street with not one but TWO schools. Between 7-9am and 2-4pm it's a fucking craaaaawl because the cops are just sitting there ready to pounce on the first car to go 21 mph. And holy shit... the pick-up zones aren't designed for forty two billion parents lining up to get their kids. The line of SUV's spills out of the parking lot and about a half mile down the road... meaning that non-kid-havin' people have to drive in the median strip to get around the Karen Train. It really sucks and I've gotten to where I'll try to avoid it at all costs. And what's with 20 mph? I feel like if a child can't sprint at least 30 mph then maybe experiencing some brief motivational terror might be a good thing for them. 

Same thing up here like you said though... After the 9am/ 4pm cutoff, they'll still be going 20 mph. If it's one minute after, I'm speeding up.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Speaking of school zones.... I'm a substitute, so I get to go right when the bell ring whereas the staff stick around for another 30 minutes. Except, the busses haven't been running so there's a long as fuck line of parents' cars circled all the way around through the staff parking lot. I've just been gently climbing over the curb and driving straight out of the lot.



MFB said:


> After 15 years, I've finally seen Godspeed You! Black Emperor live; sadly it was entirely in support of their two newest albums which I have zero emotional connection to, so it wasn't life altering, but they still performed well. Their opener was dark at times, it was just a woman and a backup guitarist + her doing vocals but that shit makes it intimate in a weird way.



As a fellow fan, I can relate. I was fortunate when I saw them that they were touring on Allelujah! and Asunder, the former having a few of my all-time favorites by them. We also got treated to East Hastings, which was super cool as my intro to them was a friend giving me F#A#*∞ *on CD in high school.

Congratulations on seeing them, in any case, I know that was a big bucket list item for me. I hope you get to see them play some of your favorites one day. Did they have the projectionist when you saw them?

If you're into such things, this website has a pretty exhausting archive of bootleg Godspeed shows. Some of them are really quite good. I sorted them by most popular and have been downloading one every couple weeks. The 1998-12-17 Sojus 7 @ Germany one is really special, boasting excellent audio quality and a rousing rendition of World Police. You can find it on YT as well.





bostjan said:


> So I went to the grocer yesterday. One head of broccoli was over $3. WTF, not that long ago, broccoli was super cheap. Check out the frozen isle. Frozen broccoli was $1.49 for a huge bag. Cool. I bought that. Go to whip up frozen broccoli for lunch - it's literally 99% stem. Almost 1 kg of vegetable, and I counted 5 _tiny_ florets. There were more leaves than florets! I looked at the bag, it just says "chopped broccoli" and the picture shows a nice mixture of 50% stem and 50% florets. Now, I'm not usually too picky about the stems, in fact, when it comes to vegetables, I have kind of a reputation as a human garbage disposal - I'll eat apple cores, cherry stems, spinach stems, asparagus stems, potato skins (even the brown Idaho potatoes), but FFS, I don't want to buy just the parts no one else likes. I start eating it and parts of it are super tough - like the texture of celery. I can't even bite through some of this shit. I tried boiling it for a couple minutes longer, and it just made it extra squeaky. 20% of it winds up in the compost heap. Thought I could save $2, but basically wasted $1.49 instead. Lesson learned, I guess.



Frozen broccoli is always like that in my experience. I wait for the big bags of pre-cut florets to go on half-off sale, which doesn't happen often so I don't usually eat broccoli.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

wheresthefbomb said:


> ...gently climbing over the curb...


Please realize that this evokes a great deal of entertaining imagery. The animated version is even better. 


I actually thought about @bostjan this morning at the grocery when I saw a bag of frozen broccoli. I was like "Nope... You are a deceiver. I've been warned of you!". But it's true.. anything with frozen broccoli including straight-up... mostly stems/ very skimpy on the florets. I love steamed broccoli btw... little butter, salt, & pepper.. yum.


----------



## BornToLooze

High Plains Drifter said:


> Same thing up here like you said though... After the 9am/ 4pm cutoff, they'll still be going 20 mph. If it's one minute after, I'm speeding up.




The thing I can't get though...I drive a shit box, it doesn't have a clock in it, just my watch and my phone on the ol AUX chord, but all the new cars everyone has to keep up with the Jones' apparently no clock.


Also, had to stop at Walmart on the way home and pick up a couple things. I had a Karen push her buggy out in front of me because I went the "wrong way" because I pulled through a parking spot. She pushed a buggy in front of me, and you just can't not roll coal on a Karen.








All the people with the fucked up Walmart buggies...that buggy is probably fucked up beause a Karen got pwned. It's a sacrifice you gotta be willing to make.


----------



## Kaura

I woke up. Opened the blinds. Didn't realise until I came from a smoke that they were shooting some tv show/movie right across the street and the camera is pointing straight into my window. I've always wanted to be in front of the camera but I didn't I would be doing a naked scene as the first thing.


----------



## Kolaniak

Moved into an apartment that is not properly isolated, so when the neighbor upstairs walks, moves furniture, does the laundry, invites people over...I hear all of that down here, amplified to such an extent that it causes trouble when I want to sleep. During the daytime the situation is already annoying, but when at night you hear an sporadic "boom boom" because the neighbor is doing stuff up there, then it becomes hard to ignore. Tried talking things out with the guy upstairs but he doesn't seem to understand how annoying it is for me to deal with that noise, which is detrimental for the quality of my sleep. Raised the issue to the administration of the building, but all they offered is to put me on a waiting list for people wanting to get another apartment. I might get something in the summer, but if not, at least my contract ends in late September. 
Lesson learned: never live not on the last floor and always check how good the acoustic isolation in a flat is.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kolaniak said:


> Moved into an apartment that is not properly isolated, so when the neighbor upstairs walks, moves furniture, does the laundry, invites people over...I hear all of that down here, amplified to such an extent that it causes trouble when I want to sleep. During the daytime the situation is already annoying, but when at night you hear an sporadic "boom boom" because the neighbor is doing stuff up there, then it becomes hard to ignore. Tried talking things out with the guy upstairs but he doesn't seem to understand how annoying it is for me to deal with that noise, which is detrimental for the quality of my sleep. Raised the issue to the administration of the building, but all they offered is to put me on a waiting list for people wanting to get another apartment. I might get something in the summer, but if not, at least my contract ends in late September.
> Lesson learned: never live not on the last floor and always check how good the acoustic isolation in a flat is.


maybe in the short term try to get a cheap box fan or something to drown out the noise when you're trying to sleep.

as a guy that grew up with a bunch of siblings, it works fairly well!


----------



## Andromalia

thebeesknees22 said:


> GAaaahhhhhhhh!
> 
> I'm making mashed potatoes, but I didn't check to see if I had milk.................................................GAah!!!
> 
> I'm out.... Guess I'll add a bucket of butter to make up for it.
> 
> *(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*)


Well the good thing about it is, you're not going to hell. Milk in mashed potatoes...
All you add is BUTTER. Not MILK. 
Signed Le Previously a Professional French Cook.


----------



## Kolaniak

thebeesknees22 said:


> maybe in the short term try to get a cheap box fan or something to drown out the noise when you're trying to sleep.
> 
> as a guy that grew up with a bunch of siblings, it works fairly well!


When I sleep I let a recording of heavy rain and thunder play. I put earplugs in. It doesn't help because these noises are mostly low vibrations which you don't only hear (they cannot be easily masked) but also feel. 
Shitty architecture, basically.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Church2224 said:


> Broke up with my girlfriend of 8 months today....
> 
> I loved her and she was very beautiful, however she had a lot of issues I could not get passed. One night she finally called me when she was drunk and insulted me and the way she was talking to me was very abusive, insulting and condescending. I finally had enough, took a break for a day and realized I could not go on with her treating me this way....



As someone who as been in an emotionally abusive relationship, good for you. That stuff is never easy to leave behind. I definitely have a "thing" for hot mean girls that probably stems from my childhood being a "loser" kid. It has not served me very well as an adult hahahaha.



Kaura said:


> I woke up. Opened the blinds. Didn't realise until I came from a smoke that they were shooting some tv show/movie right across the street and the camera is pointing straight into my window. I've always wanted to be in front of the camera but I didn't I would be doing a naked scene as the first thing.



I have always operated under the strict policy that anything anyone sees looking into my house, or even my car for that matter, is their responsibility. I live in the woods though, when it's summer I'll stand on the railing of my deck and pee off it buck naked.



Andromalia said:


> Well the good thing about it is, you're not going to hell. Milk in mashed potatoes...
> All you add is BUTTER. Not MILK.
> Signed Le Previously a Professional French Cook.



When I learned how to make mashed potatoes at a restaurant in the midwest, the directions were "add salt until you think it tastes good, then add a bunch more."


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheresthefbomb said:


> As someone who as been in an emotionally abusive relationship, good for you. That stuff is never easy to leave behind. I definitely have a "thing" for hot mean girls that probably stems from my childhood being a "loser" kid. It has not served me very well as an adult hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always operated under the strict policy that anything anyone sees looking into my house, or even my car for that matter, is their responsibility. I live in the woods though, when it's summer I'll stand on the railing of my deck and pee off it buck naked.
> 
> 
> 
> When I learned how to make mashed potatoes at a restaurant in the midwest, the directions were "add salt until you think it tastes good, then add a bunch more."



oh yes on the salt. Then add butter AND milk. Not a lot of milk because they get mushy. Just a bit. Too little is too pasty. Too much and it turns to apple sauce. It's an art to get it just right haha


----------



## Seabeast2000

Holy shit woke up 2Am with insane stomach discomfort. Drank a few glasses or water to get the pending purge jump started..... no idea just ate some toast to see if this is weekend situation


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Holy shit woke up 2Am with insane stomach discomfort. Drank a few glasses or water to get the pending purge jump started..... no idea just ate some toast to see if this is weekend situation


did you poo yet?

Isn't coffee supposed to make you poo?  Maybe try some of that. It never really does me though, but Mountain dew on the other hand. ...whew.. that = instant runs. ...Haven't drank it since high school 20 years ago because of that.

The worst stomach discomfort I ever had was when I tried creatine monohydrate for the first time. A few weeks in......WHEW... I couldn't move. The cramps were so bad, I could barely stand. I made my way to the grocery store to get Gas-x just in case it was that but no.. it was definitely the creatine. The check out lady gave me a funny look when she saw that haha

A few months later I was like...surely that was a one time thing.... So I tried it again and a few weeks into it. BOOM brutal cramps again. ....And that was the last time I tried creatine monohydrate or any form of creatine for that matter.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> did you poo yet?
> 
> Isn't coffee supposed to make you poo?  Maybe try some of that. It never really does me though, but Mountain dew on the other hand. ...whew.. that = instant runs. ...Haven't drank it since high school 20 years ago because of that.
> 
> The worst stomach discomfort I ever had was when I tried creatine monohydrate for the first time. A few weeks in......WHEW... I couldn't move. The cramps were so bad, I could barely stand. I made my way to the grocery store to get Gas-x just in case it was that but no.. it was definitely the creatine. The check out lady gave me a funny look when she saw that haha
> 
> A few months later I was like...surely that was a one time thing.... So I tried it again and a few weeks into it. BOOM brutal cramps again. ....And that was the last time I tried creatine monohydrate or any form of creatine for that matter.


I'm all pood out. Definitely got a bug. Going to fast and starve this bitch.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I posted about my upcoming garage sale in the FWP thread... the hassle and exhaustion and mess of getting it all organized.

But we had our sale yesterday and it surprisingly went quite well. We kept it going for about 7 hours and managed to make $344. Felt good to see our old stuff not be thrown into a landfill. The things that are still left, we will just donate to Goodwill so that those things will get reused as well. Additionally, it was cool that a few people that came by, were old coworkers or acquaintances that I hadn't seen in a long time... so that was nice.

And probably the most 'feel good' part of the day was my wife selling eleven of her knitted/ crocheted lanyards and headbands. She's been making them for a while but had never tried selling any of it until yesterday. She wasn't sure that there would be any interest at all so it was def a positive boost for her to not only sell a few but to also receive a lot of compliments from people about her work. It's certainly a good feeling to get reassuring feedback form other people about something that you created.

Best part of all of that was a little girl that showed up with her dad and told my wife all about how she had just gotten into knitting. After they had talked about their shared interest for a while, my wife asked her if she wanted one of the lanyards that the girl had been touching and eying. Girl said she didn't have any money so my wife told her to just pick her favorite color and take one. Gotta say that the girls face lit up. Pretty sure that made my wife's day.. maybe her week lol.

Anyway... been a fairly tiring few days and now I have to start getting our garage and house back in order but I'm really happy that this was a productive experience and that we wound up passing along some gently used/ decent items for next to nothing... especially given the economy curently. Lotsa good feels yesterday!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

The keyboard on my 2018 MBP has been double typing for a while now, and yesterday the display went wonky. It still works perfectly fine docked in front of my monitors using my nice peripherals, but now I have to sit at my desk to use it so I can't lay on the couch and watch YouTube like a fatass


----------



## thebeesknees22

Been working on a song for a while. Got the music/instruments all laid out. I can't for the life of me get vocals to sound right with it all. ....I'm tempted to rerecord either 1/2 step lower or higher, but I don't want to rerecord all that


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I met a coworker who is in a pretty cool-sounding band and involved with some other bands I really like in a fairly big scene in the states. I finally checked them out today and it was really cool until halfway through the first song when it suddenly became cringe-inducingly transphobic. Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## lurè

Tried some zebra and crocodile meat yesterday and it was really interesting.

Tried some kobe and it was not worth the hype at all: too much fatty for my taste.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I've been eating beets for the last 4 days and I can't tell if I'm shitting blood or if it's still just beets.


----------



## BornToLooze

Cooking with my wife...

I like doing it, it's fun and it's nice having help, but we're two completely different types of cooks. She follows the recipe, I'll use it as a guideline the first time I cook something and tweak it from there. Like with tacos...she would drain the grease off, and however much water and a packet of taco seasoning. But the whole point of adding water is to help the meat absorb the seasoning, so just leave some of the fat in there because fat=flavor, or like how we use deer meat (which is lean as hell), throw you a little bacon grease in there. And I make my own seasoning, and she'll add a tablespoon or however much is equal to one of the packets, I just spoon it in until it smells tacoey enough for me, and some times add in some extra seasoning.

I mean I don't know about y'all, but sometimes you just want tacos, and sometimes you want to spicy, greasy tacos that you're going to regret eating later. You gotta be flexible in your cooking.


----------



## LordCashew

BornToLooze said:


> sometimes you want to spicy, greasy tacos that you're going to regret eating later.


This is the way.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> And I make my own seasoning, and she'll add a tablespoon or however much is equal to one of the packets, I just spoon it in until it smells tacoey enough for me, and some times add in some extra seasoning.
> 
> I mean I don't know about y'all, but sometimes you just want tacos, and sometimes you want to spicy, greasy tacos that you're going to regret eating later. You gotta be flexible in your cooking.



I don't make my own seasoning, but I never buy the portion packets anymore since you can buy a big box that lasts for a year for the price of maybe 5 portions, and I've never measured how much to put in the meat. Sometimes the kids complain it's too spicy but then I just tell them to put more cheese or whatever  

And I've never drained any grease out - IMO it gets too dry if you do that.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> Been working on a song for a while. Got the music/instruments all laid out. I can't for the life of me get vocals to sound right with it all. ....I'm tempted to rerecord either 1/2 step lower or higher, but I don't want to rerecord all that


Can you run it through a pitch shifter first just to sing over top of it and see how it sounds before rerecording?


----------



## CanserDYI

By the way people, y'all doing tacos wrong. Cook the meat until it's brown but leave some pink in there. THEN drain, do not rinse. Throw it back in the pan with your seasoning now, no water. Let the rest of the meat fat soak it up and finish cooking till brown. I see so many people browning meat all the way then draining and adding water. That is dry crumble meat 101 right there. Let the meat cook with the seasoning, and use the last bit of the grease to help.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Anyone rinsing their meat needs to be institutionalized. 

I don't usually wind up draining any grease because I like the charred taste of the ground beef. Also my tummy doesn't do too well processing grease. If it weren't for those factors, I'd def allow some grease to end up back into the mix. I also go pretty light on the taco seasonings but that's mainly cause my wife doesn't dig a lot of spice/ heat.

Fuuuuck... like 7:30 am here and now craving tacos. Hmmmm...


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> Can you run it through a pitch shifter first just to sing over top of it and see how it sounds before rerecording?


yeah it looks like it's pretty easy to transpose everything in cubase. I've never tried it but I'm going to give that a whirl on my next day off (whenever that will be)


----------



## thebeesknees22

it's getting to be that weird time of year where it's too cold to open my windows in my apartment, but it's too warm to keep them closed.


----------



## BornToLooze

High Plains Drifter said:


> *Anyone rinsing their meat needs to be institutionalized.*
> 
> I don't usually wind up draining any grease because I like the charred taste of the ground beef. Also my tummy doesn't do too well processing grease. If it weren't for those factors, I'd def allow some grease to end up back into the mix. I also go pretty light on the taco seasonings but that's mainly cause my wife doesn't dig a lot of spice/ heat.
> 
> Fuuuuck... like 7:30 am here and now craving tacos. Hmmmm...



I saw a TikTok about something kinda like that. It was the most pitiful taco I'd ever seen served with a side of mac and cheese, they said something about oh the caucastity of it.




p0ke said:


> I don't make my own seasoning, but I never buy the portion packets anymore since you can buy a big box that lasts for a year for the price of maybe 5 portions, and I've never measured how much to put in the meat. Sometimes the kids complain it's too spicy but then I just tell them to put more cheese or whatever
> 
> And I've never drained any grease out - IMO it gets too dry if you do that.



I don't know about using beef because I've never made tacos with it, but deer is lean as hell. Right now I've been using bacon grease, but I have a bag full of beef fat I've been meaning to render into tallow.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

File under "most of your problems are your own fault." The struggle of my entire adult life, also an archetypal first world problem as I have the relative privilege to sit around and be depressed about the fact that I'm too depressed to make it to work and not get evicted in the meantime (so far).

I call out of work too often. I have for years. I'm quite sure that only my consistent high performance when I _do _show up has kept me from ever getting shitcanned for it. I could probably reasonably chalk it up to mental health but there's no credit for depression on my bills. I keep coming back to the thought that I need to see a therapist and that maybe I should be medicated since I seem to have an impossible time "just doing the thing" that everyone else seems to just be able to show up and do every day. I've had the same issue my whole life, I was also a shit student until very recently. "Forrest is so smart but he never does his homework!!"

On the other hand I feel very strongly that there is nothing wrong with me for being repulsed by capitalism and the naked exploitation of wage labor, even in the public sector. But that doesn't pay the bills either. People talk about "changing your mindset" but my mindset is a result of my observing the base material conditions of the world I was born into, talking myself out of that feels like gaslighting. None of these observations have made my life any easier that's for fuckin sure.

I have no problem working when I've got another person to be accountable to, I worked my ass off through my last marriage cause we were building something, or at least I was. Once that person was gone and the lingering spite-motivation faded away, I'm back on my bullshit.

I do plan to seek therapy, it's just not something I can afford right now. I'm also looking for a second job today to secure some cash flow to get myself back above water, which will be fine short term but doesn't address the impending, assured burnout.


----------



## STRHelvete

wheresthefbomb said:


> File under "most of your problems are your own fault." The struggle of my entire adult life, also an archetypal first world problem as I have the relative privilege to sit around and be depressed about the fact that I'm too depressed to make it to work and not get evicted in the meantime (so far).
> 
> I call out of work too often. I have for years. I'm quite sure that only my consistent high performance when I _do _show up has kept me from ever getting shitcanned for it. I could probably reasonably chalk it up to mental health but there's no credit for depression on my bills. I keep coming back to the thought that I need to see a therapist and that maybe I should be medicated since I seem to have an impossible time "just doing the thing" that everyone else seems to just be able to show up and do every day. I've had the same issue my whole life, I was also a shit student until very recently. "Forrest is so smart but he never does his homework!!"
> 
> On the other hand I feel very strongly that there is nothing wrong with me for being repulsed by capitalism and the naked exploitation of wage labor, even in the public sector. But that doesn't pay the bills either. People talk about "changing your mindset" but my mindset is a result of my observing the base material conditions of the world I was born into, talking myself out of that feels like gaslighting. None of these observations have made my life any easier that's for fuckin sure.
> 
> I have no problem working when I've got another person to be accountable to, I worked my ass off through my last marriage cause we were building something, or at least I was. Once that person was gone and the lingering spite-motivation faded away, I'm back on my bullshit.
> 
> I do plan to seek therapy, it's just not something I can afford right now. I'm also looking for a second job today to secure some cash flow to get myself back above water, which will be fine short term but doesn't address the impending, assured burnout.


Ha, I'm currently dealing with this. I'm on medical leave from work because I had a panic attack and realized I need to get back on meds. When I'm at work I'm killing it..but the issue is I do everything in my power to not be there. I either take every bit of Voluntary Time Off they give or I'm taking time off. I've got about 20k in savings so my reduced checks (because I'm rarely at work) plus that have been getting me by. I'm being paid for the medical leave so that chunk of money is going back into savings when I get it. Mental health is a bitch. Ya know I actually played the lottery a couple times hoping I'd somehow get rich..not to have a lavish lifestyle, but just so I could pay all my bills and stay in bed to stop the anxiety and depression of having to leave my room. Wild shit.


In other news, somewhat related, I considered quitting music the other day. I'm working on an album that's taking longer than any album I've ever done and even thinking about the promotional cycle that goes into it is making me not want to bother, not to mention I threw a song out to get some feedback and for the first time it got completely ripped apart. Criticism doesn't usually bother me but during a depressive episode it did, especially the way it was delivered you would have thought it was the worst song in human history. Dealing with all that, firing my band and realizing that live gigs aren't likely to be a thing for me, etc..it's just making me not want to bother. Besides I don't think anyone's actually listening to my shit despite what my metrics tell me, so I doubt anyone would notice if I just stopped making music.

I haven't pulled the trigger on calling it quits. It doesn't seem likely. Always possible, but right now not likely. If nothing else I'll finish this album and put it out, out of sheer spite. If people hate it, good. I hope it makes them as miserable as it's made me. Misery loves company.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> If people hate it, good. I hope it makes them as miserable as it's made me. Misery loves company.



You definitely have a mindset befitting of your art. I think you're a kickass force of nature and I'm glad for you and your art's existence. 

I relate precisely to the lottery thought hahaha, I don't want to be rich, I just want to not have to pay rent and pet my cat and play guitar and tend my garden. I got reprimanded for using too much time off at my last job that had PTO. I left for unrelated reasons soon after, and I would've found a way to ride that line as I always seem to, but I'd rather not be thinking like that in the first place. 

I also regularly have the absolutely insane thought that I just need to get married again hahaha. Nevermind the fact that I'm not even in any mental condition to be a good partner to anyone, I don't even want anyone else in my life right now, but surely a third marriage will solve ALL of my problems!

Thanks for commiserating. I feel like a lazy piece of shit a lot of the time so it's nice to know I'm not the only one struggling with this.



Upshot: I finally got ahold of my workers comp case manager today and am getting the ball rolling on them cutting a check for the 45 days of work I missed around New Year. Just waiting on a doctor's note.


----------



## CanserDYI

Not really a first world problem, maybe the opposite, but all this talk above makes me think about how on earth we have enough resources, food, and space to let everyone live like kings. The only thing stopping it is a few people saying "well thats not that fair is it?".


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Not really a first world problem, maybe the opposite, but all this talk above makes me think about how on earth we have enough resources, food, and space to let everyone live like kings. The only thing stopping it is a few people saying "well thats not that fair is it?".


"bUt tHaT wOuLd cReAtE dEpEnDeNcY"


----------



## p0ke

Continuing from my previous post. So we survived the damned noro virus, and guess what... After that my wife had a kidney infection. And just as she went to the hospital, the whole place went on strike so they couldn't take her in. Anyway, they did tests and determined that she needed some stronger antibiotics directly into her veins and then a nurse dropped by our house every day to administer it each morning. Now she's finally recovering and only needs to take normal antibiotics pills, but I'm kinda worried about what shit will come next.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Every website wants me to install their fucking app. 

I don't want to install your app. I have a web browser. A thin client. You have a website. I don't need your fucking app. I just want to read this stupid reddit post that somebody marked "NSFW" as a joke because the food they just cooked is just that sexy, apparently. I don't want to install your stupid fucking app you stupid fucks.


----------



## nightflameauto

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Every website wants me to install their fucking app.
> 
> I don't want to install your app. I have a web browser. A thin client. You have a website. I don't need your fucking app. I just want to read this stupid reddit post that somebody marked "NSFW" as a joke because the food they just cooked is just that sexy, apparently. I don't want to install your stupid fucking app you stupid fucks.


The absolute insanity of "app app app app" has penetrated marketing departments so deeply that I get hit with it every other day. "When are we going to have an app?" We're a cabinet company with an online ordering site for our dealer network. We're converting it to a mobile friendly site. Marketing and sales dudes are all like, "But we really need it to be an app!"

Look, dumb shits, you know what 99.9999% of these fucking apps are? The web site in a company appropriated browser with silly frills that make it less functional than a real browser. Shut up, let me do my job, and most of our customers wouldn't know the difference nor care so long as they can make a shortcut on their background that goes right to the site. Grrr.


----------



## TedEH

I always assume that if I have to use an app for what could have been a website, it's mostly just so that they can circumvent some limitation of what marketing data/metrics can be taken from me in a browser. Noooooo thanks. Also push notifications can jump off a cliff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Every website wants me to install their fucking app.
> 
> I don't want to install your app. I have a web browser. A thin client. You have a website. I don't need your fucking app. I just want to read this stupid reddit post that somebody marked "NSFW" as a joke because the food they just cooked is just that sexy, apparently. I don't want to install your stupid fucking app you stupid fucks.


Amen. There's so many awful apps. 
One I hate in particular is reddit's app. It's absolute dogshit. I post sketches and artwork over there sporadically and it's such a ball ache to upload on their shit app compared to their website. So instead I have to migrate pics from my phone to my computer and THEN upload them. 

also SSO apparently has an app now


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

TedEH said:


> I always assume that if I have to use an app for what could have been a website, it's mostly just so that they can circumvent some limitation of what marketing data/metrics can be taken from me in a browser. Noooooo thanks. Also push notifications can jump off a cliff.


I wish there was a way to tell my browser to automatically say "no you may not send me notifications". I will never ever want that. Ever. My pc is not a phone. 

Also notification pop-ups always seem to appear right where I need to click. So I wait for them to fade away, but then I jump the gun and mouse over the notification panel JUST before it is completely faded away and it comes back and resets the timer.


----------



## LordCashew

For the second consecutive time, a seller on Reverb has left my unit number off my shipping address. 

The first time, USPS not only somehow figured out what unit I was in, but left the package without a signature after a first failed delivery attempt. That seems potentially bad but worked out fine. 

This time, USPS decided to return the package to the sender when they discovered the address was incomplete. When I saw this on the package's tracking, I immediately emailed the seller suggesting they update my address so the package doesn't make two round trips, something both Reverb and USPS allow. No dice, apparently. The seller says they will re-send it expedited. 

I guess I'm going to need to double check the "ship to" address on Reverb for every order from now on, or I'll have to wait a few extra days to get stuff I don't need.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Idk if this is a first world problem, but after years of thinking Dream Theater was my favorite band ever, I've been listening to Megadeth a bunch for the first time and am realizing that my favorite dream theater bits are the ones where they tone down the prog and just play thrash. 

So I guess I just like thrash.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I was working on our grocery list, and I was gonna get the stuff to make more taco seasoning and they don't have some of the peppers I was going to use, but they have weird shit like bamboo shoots to make moo goo gai pan.

I live in Texas...how does that make any sense?


Also, I just realized, I've been eating a lot of tacos recently.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BornToLooze said:


> So I was working on our grocery list, and I was gonna get the stuff to make more taco seasoning and they don't have some of the peppers I was going to use, but they have weird shit like bamboo shoots to make moo goo gai pan.
> 
> I live in Texas...how does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> Also, I just realized, I've been eating a lot of tacos recently.


I mean tacos are delicious so that makes sense.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Idk if this is a first world problem, but after years of thinking Dream Theater was my favorite band ever, I've been listening to Megadeth a bunch for the first time and am realizing that my favorite dream theater bits are the ones where they tone down the prog and just play thrash.
> 
> So I guess I just like thrash.



I can relate, my 30s have been the era of realizing that, while I may be very picky about it, I in fact adore screamo as the nexus of so many songwriting conventions that I enjoy. 16 year old me would be disgusted, and have no good reason for it. Stupid kid.


----------



## nightflameauto

I'm sitting in my office, feeling a breeze pour in through the brick wall behind me. I'm cold. But my jacket is like, almost six feet away hanging on the back of the door. And I'm just lazy enough this morning I'm having that raging internal debate, "Do I get up, or do I just shiver and deal?"


----------



## thebeesknees22

I feel like I'm herding cats again at work.


people are all just going every which way but straight where they're supposed to.


----------



## SCJR

I finally found Topo Chico in the stores near me after about a month of it not being on the shelves.


----------



## BornToLooze

So my wife and I are the same age, but are from a different generation. She's talking about meeting a friend she made on reddit. She's not comfortable taking a gun because it's been a while since she's been to the range, she would feel better if she took a knife....she doesn't understand why a knife isn't the answer for her

Apparently my ideas dont work as a just in case...


----------



## TedEH

Everything from the above sounds like it's from another planet. Why would you go out of your way to meet someone if you're _so_ unsure of that person that you need to bring a gun with you?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> Everything from the above sounds like it's from another planet. Why would you go out of your way to meet someone if you're _so_ unsure of that person that you need to bring a gun with you?


better to have it and not need it than not have it and need it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> better to have it and not need it than not have it and need it.


bah! the last thing i needed to read today. Here I am trying to cut off all gear purchases before May, and I've been staring at a used pair of focal clear mg pro's for a while. 

I don't need them... I don't need them... I don't need them.............but ... maybe it's better to just have them. 


i could get a royer r 121 for just a tad more than these. I should make a more sensible purchase if I'm going to buy something.  Or I should do the sensible thing and not buy anything today just because the clock is winding down before May hits.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> bah! the last thing i needed to read today. Here I am trying to cut off all gear purchases before May, and I've been staring at a used pair of focal clear mg pro's for a while.
> 
> I don't need them... I don't need them... I don't need them.............but ... maybe it's better to just have them.
> 
> 
> i could get a royer r 121 for just a tad more than these. I should make a more sensible purchase if I'm going to buy something.  Or I should do the sensible thing and not buy anything today just because the clock is winding down before May hits.


you can never have enough guitars or mics


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> you can never have enough guitars or mics


right?? 

That's what I'm thinking too. My next step in my home studio build out will be to setup a reamp workflow. I need a good ribbon mic at some point. I'm thinking of getting the radial XAmp 500 for my 500 series or just the regular Xamp box to be more moveable.

I may put that off until after I move next year though and get kinda settled in somewhere. ..My sensible side says to put it off until I move anyway haha


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Did I just watch a self defense conversation turn into justification for buying a microphone? 

We gear nuts are truly a different breed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> right??
> 
> That's what I'm thinking too. My next step in my home studio build out will be to setup a reamp workflow. I need a good ribbon mic at some point. I'm thinking of getting the radial XAmp 500 for my 500 series or just the regular Xamp box to be more moveable.
> 
> I may put that off until after I move next year though and get kinda settled in somewhere. ..My sensible side says to put it off until I move anyway haha


I'm playing with getting another sm57 and a beyer m160 (eventually). I'd like to experiment with micing up my cab and recording it, maybe make some IRs since there's literally no tornado stealth IRs available anywhere.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm playing with getting another sm57 and a beyer m160 (eventually). I'd like to experiment with micing up my cab and recording it, maybe make some IRs since there's literally no tornado stealth IRs available anywhere.


ooh yeah that's another mic on my list to get at some point. I use m160 IR's a lot so someday I'm going to get a real one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> ooh yeah that's another mic on my list to get at some point. I use m160 IR's a lot so someday I'm going to get a real one.


I almost always blend an sm57 with an m160 IR. or a sennheiser 906. hmm maybe I should get one of those too


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> I almost always blend an sm57 with an m160 IR. or a sennheiser 906. hmm maybe I should get one of those too


oh sweet, i haven't tried 906 ir's much yet. I have some though. I'll have to check them out


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> right??
> 
> That's what I'm thinking too. My next step in my home studio build out will be to setup a reamp workflow. I need a good ribbon mic at some point. I'm thinking of getting the radial XAmp 500 for my 500 series or just the regular Xamp





KnightBrolaire said:


> better to have it and not need it than not have it and need it.


This are my beliefs


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was disposing of an old fly trap and got some of the liquefied shitscum bait/flies on my hand. Problem wasn't the scum, it was the smell. Imagine roadkill that's been putrefying in the sun mixed with the most disgusting portashitter you've ever been in. I have a pretty strong stomach but this shit legit made me dry heave. I've washed my hands thoroughly twice already and the stank is still lingering to an extent. Bout to pour fucking bleach on my hands just so I don't have to smell this anymore


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was disposing of an old fly trap and got some of the liquefied shitscum bait/flies on my hand. Problem wasn't the scum, it was the smell. Imagine roadkill that's been putrefying in the sun mixed with the most disgusting portashitter you've ever been in. I have a pretty strong stomach but this shit legit made me dry heave. I've washed my hands thoroughly twice already and the stank is still lingering to an extent. Bout to pour fucking bleach on my hands just so I don't have to smell this anymore



My condolences. I'd try gasoline before bleach personally, followed by dr bronner's bar soap.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> My condolences. I'd try gasoline before bleach personally, followed by dr bronner's bar soap.


bleach and some gojo got that crap off finally.


----------



## thebeesknees22

trying to lay down some vocals, but it's allergy season. 

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh sweet, i haven't tried 906 ir's much yet. I have some though. I'll have to check them out


Is it bad that this whole conversation has me nodding and going, "Got one, got one, got two, got one?"

My mic locker is next level, for somebody that hasn't recorded anything in months.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> Is it bad that this whole conversation has me nodding and going, "Got one, got one, got two, got one?"
> 
> My mic locker is next level, for somebody that hasn't recorded anything in months.


haha gotta get on that dude! There's music to be made!


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> haha gotta get on that dude! There's music to be made!


Once I started writing my books, it's tough to find the time. I did pick up the guitar briefly over the weekend, which hasn't happened in forever. So there's hope.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> Once I started writing my books, it's tough to find the time. I did pick up the guitar briefly over the weekend, which hasn't happened in forever. So there's hope.


oh yeah that makes sense.


----------



## BornToLooze

TedEH said:


> Everything from the above sounds like it's from another planet. Why would you go out of your way to meet someone if you're _so_ unsure of that person that you need to bring a gun with you?



Because personally, I've spent enough time on the internet, I don't trust anybody on the internet. It turned out just like we figured it would, but as far as why would you take a gun, same reason you wear a seat belt and have a fire extinguisher in your kitchen/vehicle.


----------



## TedEH

BornToLooze said:


> as far as why would you take a gun, same reason you wear a seat belt and have a fire extinguisher in your kitchen/vehicle


Maybe it's my Canadianness talking, but I don't go into public with the assumption that other people are enough of a threat that I need to arm myself. You wear seat belts and use extinguishers to protect against mistakes and accidents that are not unlikely to happen. If there's enough of a risk of getting attacked or something that you need to arm yourself just to be around strangers - then maybe you should reconsider staying in that general area - 'cause that's not normal. Maybe that's "Texas normal", but it's not "normal normal". If I felt so unsafe in public that I needed a gun - I would move.


----------



## LostTheTone

Something in my microphone's chain is peaking somewhere, but it is apparently beyond the abilities of science to tell me what or where. I know _something _has to be redlining because I can hear that my monitors are distorting, and I know it's in the mic chain because other sound sources can go substantially louder without distorting... And yet no matter where I stick an RTA I can't find anything that is dangerously high.

I feel like my mixer is gaslighting me


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> Maybe it's my Canadianness talking, but I don't go into public with the assumption that other people are enough of a threat that I need to arm myself. You wear seat belts and use extinguishers to protect against mistakes and accidents that are not unlikely to happen. If there's enough of a risk of getting attacked or something that you need to arm yourself just to be around strangers - then maybe you should reconsider staying in that general area - 'cause that's not normal. Maybe that's "Texas normal", but it's not "normal normal". If I felt so unsafe in public that I needed a gun - I would move.


It's definitely the American mentality, and I hesitate to keep this going lest we devolve into a conversation about guns. But yeah to Canadians and probably most non-Americans the gun thing is completely wild and I also thought the same thing when you reacted to the original post. Y'all do whatever you wanna do (and can do) to feel safe but I wouldn't compare it to seatbelts and fire extinguishers either. 

I guess feeling the need to constantly carry a gun to feel safe from potential attackers also armed with guns is a pretty big FWP.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

TedEH said:


> Maybe it's my Canadianness talking, but I don't go into public with the assumption that other people are enough of a threat that I need to arm myself. You wear seat belts and use extinguishers to protect against mistakes and accidents that are not unlikely to happen. If there's enough of a risk of getting attacked or something that you need to arm yourself just to be around strangers - then maybe you should reconsider staying in that general area - 'cause that's not normal. Maybe that's "Texas normal", but it's not "normal normal". If I felt so unsafe in public that I needed a gun - I would move.


Even with the bad rap that Texas gets ( often times deservedly), I don't consider it to be standard practice to be armed when meeting someone to buy/ sell gear. And I mean absolutely no disrespect to BornTo Looze for how he chooses to do things. But from my own experience, most people that feel the need to carry a gun to go meet someone to swap goods also justify carrying a gun to get gas, get groceries, etc and that's not at all necessary. I've lived most my life in Texas and honestly met up with a great deal of people that I didn't know for a multitude of reasons... Never once felt like I had to carry a gun. I don't blindly trust people but I also don't make a habit of putting myself into sketchy situations. Meet up in a public place, use common sense, have your cell phone, daylight hours, take a friend, etc. Day to day life in Texas is no different from any other state in most regards.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> It's definitely the American mentality, and I hesitate to keep this going lest we devolve into a conversation about guns. But yeah to Canadians and probably most non-Americans the gun thing is completely wild and I also thought the same thing when you reacted to the original post. Y'all do whatever you wanna do (and can do) to feel safe but I wouldn't compare it to seatbelts and fire extinguishers either.
> 
> I guess feeling the need to constantly carry a gun to feel safe from potential attackers also armed with guns is a pretty big FWP.


even where i grew up in gun central Missouri, people carrying everywhere they go or carrying for protection was pretty unheard of. There might be the one paranoid person here and there that does, but as a whole no one carried for personal protection. 

I think the mindset of doing so doesn't really apply to the US as a whole, but there are enough that do that it makes it appear like people carry a gun just like they would a phone. I wouldn't classify it as normal though.


----------



## CanserDYI

I absolutely hate when I take my kids to the grocery store and some dude just has a gun on his hip (Ohio, open carry unfortunately happens relatively often), makes me feel so uncomfortable. Frankly, I always think 2 things when I see open carry, first being someone that is using it for some form of "Don't come near me GRR" intimidation tactic, which shows me you're probably pretty unstable or looking for trouble. The second being your potential inability to get your CCW for some reason and have to open carry, which makes me feel like you're not a responsible person, either on the range or in life in general. Just my opinion.


----------



## TedEH

I hear stuff like that and imagine that if anyone showed up with a weapon at a grocery store here, they'd be immediately arrested. It's just not a thing here.

But new subject just to drop that one:
This week's FWP is having trouble focusing on my work while I'm thiiiiiiiiiiiiis close to getting an offer for a new job and nobody I'm working with has any idea that bomb is about to drop.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> I hear stuff like that and imagine that if anyone showed up with a weapon at a grocery store here, they'd be immediately arrested. It's just not a thing here.
> 
> But new subject just to drop that one:
> This week's FWP is having trouble focusing on my work while I'm thiiiiiiiiiiiiis close to getting an offer for a new job and nobody I'm working with has any idea that bomb is about to drop.


nice dude!!


----------



## Anquished

TedEH said:


> I hear stuff like that and imagine that if anyone showed up with a weapon at a grocery store here, they'd be immediately arrested. It's just not a thing here.
> 
> But new subject just to drop that one:
> This week's FWP is having trouble focusing on my work while I'm thiiiiiiiiiiiiis close to getting an offer for a new job and nobody I'm working with has any idea that bomb is about to drop.



Best of luck on the offer dude!

Its any consolation, my FWP is I already have an offer, my current company knows I'm about to leave, but I can't throw my notice down yet because new company hasn't finished all the checks it needs to first. Bit awkward in the office..


----------



## MFB

Fucking hell guys, do we really need FOUR god damn threads to discuss the aesthetics of good/bad looking amp heads/combos?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Fucking hell guys, do we really need FOUR god damn threads to discuss the aesthetics of good/bad looking amp heads/combos?



At least as much as we need four threads a day about string tension and fret buzz.

At least as much as we need a steady stream of youtube vids doing "metal" demos of amps that were purpose built for playing metal.


----------



## MFB

I get that, but amp head styles are ENTIRELY subjective so it's basically a glorified "here are my tastes, look!" thread at this point - and given it's a thread that we had not too long ago and could have been quickly found, I'm curious what the overlap in 'what was already considered bad' and what still is would be.

Now for an on-topic portion: both my new guitar stand and my Axe Fx are set to be delivered today, and it's gym night, so I won't get to do much with either as I'll have about 2 free hours to myself after work.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> Fucking hell guys, do we really need FOUR god damn threads to discuss the aesthetics of good/bad looking amp heads/combos?



Sometimes just bullshitting about stuff is fun. 

Honestly, if I have to read another thread about some chode who doesn't know shit about fuck when it comes to setting up their 15th Harley Benton I'm going to delete the whole forum...but I don't because I just move on.


----------



## jaxadam

BlackMastodon said:


> It's definitely the American mentality, and I hesitate to keep this going lest we devolve into a conversation about guns. But yeah to Canadians and probably most non-Americans the gun thing is completely wild and I also thought the same thing when you reacted to the original post. Y'all do whatever you wanna do (and can do) to feel safe but I wouldn't compare it to seatbelts and fire extinguishers either.
> 
> I guess feeling the need to constantly carry a gun to feel safe from potential attackers also armed with guns is a pretty big FWP.



I’m a walking lethal weapon so I don’t get the need to carry a gun around everywhere either. I do carry a small leather pouch of magic powder though that will turn people into cartoon frogs if shit ever goes down cause I ain’t dumb!


----------



## BlackMastodon

jaxadam said:


> I’m a walking lethal weapon so I don’t get the need to carry a gun around everywhere either. I do carry a small leather pouch of magic powder though that will turn people into cartoon frogs if shit ever goes down cause I ain’t dumb!


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> I’m a walking lethal weapon so I don’t get the need to carry a gun around everywhere either. I do carry a small leather pouch of magic powder though that will turn people into cartoon frogs if shit ever goes down cause I ain’t dumb!



Pathetic, a real man would turn the tables on his assailant with up to 540 round house kicks.


----------



## jaxadam

BlackMastodon said:


>



Nah man this is MAGIC dust. Bought it from some super secret shaman off some super secret internet forum (SSO, supersecret.org), but for some reason it arrived in an Amazon Prime box and said I could return up to 30 days if not completely satisfied.


----------



## STRHelvete

When you have to finish the rough vocals for your album demo because you've got to meet with a potential producer tomorrow, but your depression and anxiety have you sitting in front of a hot mic staring off into space getting nothing accomplished because for some reason you just can't get motivated


----------



## High Plains Drifter

CanserDYI said:


> I absolutely hate when I take my kids to the grocery store and some dude just has a gun on his hip (Ohio, open carry unfortunately happens relatively often), makes me feel so uncomfortable. Frankly, I always think 2 things when I see open carry, first being someone that is using it for some form of "Don't come near me GRR" intimidation tactic, which shows me you're probably pretty unstable or looking for trouble. The second being your potential inability to get your CCW for some reason and have to open carry, which makes me feel like you're not a responsible person, either on the range or in life in general. Just my opinion.


I just wanted to comment on this b/c it hits really hard for me. 

My best bud of many years went loopy over the last couple years. He got onboard the trump train and it all went downhill from there. Dude was really cool, genuinely decent, funny, etc. But when he went down the rabbit hole ( and along with covid) we began distancing ourselves from each other. We tried a few times to get together and hang like old times but it almost felt awkward because he was now spouting insane conspiracy theory stuff like trump really won, etc. I found myself biting my tongue a lot and it definitely soured our friendship and reduced my enthusiasm to hang. 

About a month ago he texted me outta the blue that he wanted to show me his new gun. So he came by and I was like "cool/ nice". But what absolutely blew me away was that he had it holstered on his waist. And I'm like "Um.. wtf? So you open-carry now?" And he's like "Oh yeah!". I was so completely speechless. 

Then he asked me if I wanted to go grab a bite to eat and I was like "Naw... I got stuff to do". I didn't but I swear to god in my head I'm thinking What the actual fuck? We're gonna go into McDonalds and you're going to be standing there with a fucking gun on your hip? Like.. What the hell happened to your mentality that you think you're going to need to shoot someone today? Or is this just like a tough guy/ making a statement thing? 

I seriously don't think that a lot of these people even stop to consider the liability involved... like can you imagine a situation out in public in the middle of the day where you pull out a gun and point it at someone and pull the fucking trigger!? You think that someone is going to just arbitrarily threaten you to the point that you have to shoot them? And with little to no real-world life experience and no training, you're going to potentially kill someone and in the process risk hurting or killing some innocent bystander??? Holy shit!

And as good of a friend as he used to be, I just don't trust the mindset of someone like that and I don't want to be around them. I had no problem that he and I didn't see eye to eye on more and more things... that's just normal that friends have different ideas and shit. But this whole deal with him carrying a gun was what truly solidified my acceptance that our friendship was indeed over. 

Sorry... I know that was a long read.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> I just wanted to comment on this b/c it hits really hard for me.
> 
> My best bud of many years went loopy over the last couple years. He got onboard the trump train and it all went downhill from there. Dude was really cool, genuinely decent, funny, etc. But when he went down the rabbit hole ( and along with covid) we began distancing ourselves from each other. We tried a few times to get together and hang like old times but it almost felt awkward because he was now spouting insane conspiracy theory stuff like trump really won, etc. I found myself biting my tongue a lot and it definitely soured our friendship and reduced my enthusiasm to hang.
> 
> About a month ago he texted me outta the blue that he wanted to show me his new gun. So he came by and I was like "cool/ nice". But what absolutely blew me away was that he had it holstered on his waist. And I'm like "Um.. wtf? So you open-carry now?" And he's like "Oh yeah!". I was so completely speechless.
> 
> Then he asked me if I wanted to go grab a bite to eat and I was like "Naw... I got stuff to do". I didn't but I swear to god in my head I'm thinking What the actual fuck? We're gonna go into McDonalds and you're going to be standing there with a fucking gun on your hip? Like.. What the hell happened to your mentality that you think you're going to need to shoot someone today? Or is this just like a tough guy/ making a statement thing?
> 
> I seriously don't think that a lot of these people even stop to consider the liability involved... like can you imagine a situation out in public in the middle of the day where you pull out a gun and point it at someone and pull the fucking trigger!? You think that someone is going to just arbitrarily threaten you to the point that you have to shoot them? And with little to no real-world life experience and no training, you're going to potentially kill someone and in the process risk hurting or killing some innocent bystander??? Holy shit!
> 
> And as good of a friend as he used to be, I just don't trust the mindset of someone like that and I don't want to be around them. I had no problem that he and I didn't see eye to eye on more and more things... that's just normal that friends have different ideas and shit. But this whole deal with him carrying a gun was what truly solidified my acceptance that our friendship was indeed over.
> 
> Sorry... I know that was a long read.



The problem is, most people don’t even know how to shoot a gun. An even bigger problem is even more of them don’t know how to shoot under durress. The biggest problem is none of them are carrying a leather pouch.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Open carry is dumb. Never advertise that you have weaponry. If you do have a weapon, then you damn well better train with it constantly. full stop.


----------



## STRHelvete

KnightBrolaire said:


> Open carry is dumb. Never advertise that you have weaponry. If you do have a weapon, then you damn well better train with it constantly. full stop.


NO! I WANT TO BRING A ROCKET LAUNCHER TO CHUCK E. CHEESE'S BECAUSE EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE HOW BIG MY DICK IS WHILE I HOPE AND PRAY THAT I'LL GET TO KILL SOMEONE EVEN THOUGH I'M LIKELY TO JUST SHOOT A KID AND KILL MYSELF BECAUSE I HAVE NEXT TO NO TRAINING AND I'M NOT SOME HARDENED SOLDIER BUT JUST SOME NEUROTIC SUBURBAN DAD WHO'S CONSTANTLY EMASCULATED BY MY WIFE AND JOB EVERY DAY!


----------



## jaxadam

The H&K .40 with hydra shoks is a great waistband piece, but NEVER forget your ankle holster as well.


----------



## MFB

Got a bad batch of the new protein powder I switched to; shame too since it's the best tasting one I've found, and I bought two things of it at the time - one for home and the other for the office, so I'm hoping only one of them is a wash. The Walgreens next to my office has a different one I can grab, I just hate having to throw out a brand new container, but I know the whole thing is trash. Not like one shake out of the entire container is gonna be chalky and the rest are perfectly fine.


----------



## BornToLooze

jaxadam said:


> The problem is, most people don’t even know how to shoot a gun. An even bigger problem is even more of them don’t know how to shoot under durress. The biggest problem is none of them are carrying a leather pouch.



That's the thing that even I don't get. I mean I grew up out in the county and learn to shoot hunting and taking care of nuisance animals, and have shot under durress before, so to me guns are differnet than people that live in the city (which I assume most people on here do). And I get that guns aren't everyone's thing, but if you're into guns why would you not learn how to shoot it? It is not that hard.


----------



## MFB

Went to test out the AFX II, tuned up the EC1000 before plugging in - and forgetting that I'm tuned to D standard and not E - I began tuning one of my strings up and not down and proceeded to quickly snap it  I have a pair of 11's lying around as backup, just a nice little really check of my dumbassery.


----------



## lurè

I'm having lots of fun with my new Helix but I've been spending the last 4 days tweaking a goddamn parametric EQ block on the only preset I've made so far.


----------



## Kaura

Okay, I got the funds for a new guitar but I'm too hangover to go pick it up even though it's only like 4 miles away from my house.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Literally could not work out today thanks to so many people being in the gym, and me needing to get to work. What the heck! Early on a saturday morning of all days.

bah!

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻​


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm debating on building a coffee table and a bookshelf, or grabbing them off of CL. I could build them relatively easily, but this could easily turn into a huge fucking hassle. hmmmm


----------



## LostTheTone

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm debating on building a coffee table and a bookshelf, or grabbing them off of CL. I could build them relatively easily, but this could easily turn into a huge fucking hassle. hmmmm



Oh man I had very similar inclinations at the start of lockdown... Don't do it. Just buy stuff that you like. Unless you have every tool and consumable imaginable sitting around waiting to be used, you will end up spending more on your home made than you would at Ikea or whatever.


----------



## LostTheTone

And now my struggle today - What the actual fuck is wrong with eBay these days? We need some proper etiquette around the "make an offer" button, and some way to just say no I do not want to get offers from this guy any more.

I have put up some old bits of gear, as you do. I put them up at reasonable start prices, maybe a third of their new list price, with the expectation that eventually I'll probably get up to half the original price. 

So far I have received FIVE offers trying to buy one item for less than the starting price, after 8 hours of the listing being up. Look, I get that people want a bargain. But if you are trying to make me an offer so early on, you need to offer me at least the starting price, you know? The item has had 30 views and 10 watchers. I'm confident that someone will bid for it, not least because I know that these units are quite hard to come by.

We aren't even talking about huge chunks of money. Just... Starting price is £25, and sending me several offers at 21, 22 and 23 is beyond garbage.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm debating on building a coffee table and a bookshelf, or grabbing them off of CL. I could build them relatively easily, but this could easily turn into a huge fucking hassle. hmmmm



CL is gold if you have the luxuries of patience and persistence. All of my furniture has either come from there, or the dump.


----------



## LostTheTone

wheresthefbomb said:


> CL is gold if you have the luxuries of patience and persistence. All of my furniture has either come from there, or the dump.



Did you start getting furniture off Craigs List before or after that guy thought your advert was an invitation to anonymous gay sex?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LostTheTone said:


> Did you start getting furniture off Craigs List before or after that guy thought your advert was an invitation to anonymous gay sex?



Effective manifestation is all about consistency. I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Amplifiers on fire off the shoulder of a sketchy driveway. I've watched sexual propositions glitter in the dark from my MacBook screen at 2am. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain.


----------



## BornToLooze

Fuck alcohol and fuck addiction.

I've spent the last 5 days feeling like I was going to die if I didn't have a drink. But I am the same man who got over crippling depression through sheer willpower and spite. And with the way my brain works, cutting out drinking completely, that shit still controls you.

I've gone from the point where I was spending 1 paycheck a month on alcohol, to just the weekends, to just Friday, to today, where it was one of those days where you just have a drink or 2 to unwind after work, and I've had 4 and I would bareknuckle box Mike Tyson for drink number 5.


----------



## Protestheriphery

I have a pending NGD to unbox. It arrived in the mail 3 weeks ago. That day, I put it in a corner, and its been sitting there ever since. The whole time, I’ve been trying to talk myself into cracking it open, and getting it over with.

Furthermore, I have a stupid rule that I HAVE TO do a video unboxing any new gear I get. It’s mostly to document the condition it arrives in. It’s SUCH a PITA to do at this point. Also the video quality is trash, as I don’t have decent lighting at home. So it’s not even worth watching. Not like I'd toss it up on the Toobz, with the millions of OTHER guitar unboxings.

I should just stop making a big deal and open up the box, like I used to. Ya know…like…back in the pre-smart phone days. BEFORE people had to document the tiniest events of day-to-day life. “I sat down to put my shoes on. Here’s how it went-STORY TIME!!!-"

Also, I’m not as enthusiastic as I thought I’d be, to check it out. Main reason is: This is the THIRD guitar I’ve bought thats designed on the same platform. It’s just another variation of an ESP M. If I’d bought a 7 or 8 string, I’d already have played it by now. I don’t have any of those, so it’d be more interesting.

Oh well, at least the return window has expired. I don’t have to worry about any compulsive urge to just return it all together. That’s not an option anymore. It’s all mine, whether I end up liking it or not...


----------



## LostTheTone

BornToLooze said:


> Fuck alcohol and fuck addiction.
> 
> I've spent the last 5 days feeling like I was going to die if I didn't have a drink. But I am the same man who got over crippling depression through sheer willpower and spite. And with the way my brain works, cutting out drinking completely, that shit still controls you.
> 
> I've gone from the point where I was spending 1 paycheck a month on alcohol, to just the weekends, to just Friday, to today, where it was one of those days where you just have a drink or 2 to unwind after work, and I've had 4 and I would bareknuckle box Mike Tyson for drink number 5.



As someone who is presently sweating out the tail end of narcotics, I strongly endorse constant aggression as a healthy way to deal with the situation. I would like to add that the world is boring and easy and I have no idea how normal people live like this.

But give yourself a break man - It's ok to just not do something. If I told people I was still going to take a little morphine from time to time just to show it who was boss, they'd say I was fucking crazy.


----------



## nightflameauto

LostTheTone said:


> As someone who is presently sweating out the tail end of narcotics, I strongly endorse constant aggression as a healthy way to deal with the situation. I would like to add that the world is boring and easy and I have no idea how normal people live like this.
> 
> But give yourself a break man - It's ok to just not do something. If I told people I was still going to take a little morphine from time to time just to show it who was boss, they'd say I was fucking crazy.


As someone going through his own version of withdrawals, physical activity is a great edge-taker-offer. My particular poison is long-distance shit. Mostly bicycle, but walking and jogging too. Anything that gets the blood pumping works though. If I wear myself out to the point I'm too exhausted to imagine diving into my particular itch, it makes it a little easier to face things.

But yeah, the world without the fog is a real fuckin' bitch sometimes. It's easy to see why so many of us opt for the addiction. What a shit-show reality without a filter is.


----------



## LostTheTone

nightflameauto said:


> As someone going through his own version of withdrawals, physical activity is a great edge-taker-offer. My particular poison is long-distance shit. Mostly bicycle, but walking and jogging too. Anything that gets the blood pumping works though. If I wear myself out to the point I'm too exhausted to imagine diving into my particular itch, it makes it a little easier to face things.
> 
> But yeah, the world without the fog is a real fuckin' bitch sometimes. It's easy to see why so many of us opt for the addiction. What a shit-show reality without a filter is.



Yeah man, working out is fucking essential, need to feel shattered by bedtime.

The fog is good man, but even doing the shitty end of junkie where you barely even get high and are just kinda scraping by... Well, it focuses the mind, you know? Gives you something to plan your day around.


----------



## MFB

After watching several Brandon Ellis videos and listening to the two latest TBDM albums, part of me has whoop-whoop fever 

With my plans to upgrade the Talman and have that be my B-standard backup, part of me is looking at my Jackson MT-1 and thinking "if it's already got a locking nut, why shouldn't I have full tremolo capability?" for my melodeath guitar, but then I think back to all the guitars I've had with them and think "No, you've been down this road before, get over it!"


----------



## Kaura

BornToLooze said:


> Fuck alcohol and fuck addiction.
> 
> I've spent the last 5 days feeling like I was going to die if I didn't have a drink. But I am the same man who got over crippling depression through sheer willpower and spite. And with the way my brain works, cutting out drinking completely, that shit still controls you.
> 
> I've gone from the point where I was spending 1 paycheck a month on alcohol, to just the weekends, to just Friday, to today, where it was one of those days where you just have a drink or 2 to unwind after work, and I've had 4 and I would bareknuckle box Mike Tyson for drink number 5.



Been there and being there. To be honest, last time I went 24 hours without a drink was October.... 2020. I sure as hell would want to quit but I want to do it alone, no rehab, and that's pretty close to impossible.


----------



## LostTheTone

Kaura said:


> Been there and being there. To be honest, last time I went 24 hours without a drink was October.... 2020. I sure as hell would want to quit but I want to do it alone, no rehab, and that's pretty close to impossible.



It's not impossible man, it's fucking nasty, but it's not impossible. All you do is cut down a little bit at a time. That's all. That's a kinda long term project, and it is both stressful and boring (the worst combination) but fundamentally you just drink/use the smallest amount you can get away with each day. And eventually you arrive at a day when that is zero. Or close enough.

The rules that I have generally used are that you try to go as long as humanly possible until you do the "first of the day", but you don't sweat a little taste at night so you can sleep. You want to be sweating it out when you're awake, because then you can fight it. And then just go nuts doing anything that'll make you physically tired.


----------



## Kaura

LostTheTone said:


> It's not impossible man, it's fucking nasty, but it's not impossible. All you do is cut down a little bit at a time. That's all. That's a kinda long term project, and it is both stressful and boring (the worst combination) but fundamentally you just drink/use the smallest amount you can get away with each day. And eventually you arrive at a day when that is zero. Or close enough.
> 
> The rules that I have generally used are that you try to go as long as humanly possible until you do the "first of the day", but you don't sweat a little taste at night so you can sleep. You want to be sweating it out when you're awake, because then you can fight it. And then just go nuts doing anything that'll make you physically tired.



I know. It's weird because when I'm at work I don't think about drinking at all and have no problem pulling 16h shifts but as soon as I clock out the first and only thing in my mind is beer. There's plenty of days when I'm in high spirits when I leave work and think "today's the day" but when I'm driving home, something snaps in my head and I get super anxious about the thought of not drinking and before I know it, I'm sitting at home 3 beers down. Even though I stay sober at work, at this point I'm seriously worried I get fucking seizures if I go one night without drinking.


----------



## STRHelvete

Took my septum ring up two sizes today. It was uncomfortable. Now my nose wants to run because of it but the ring is rather large and I don't want to mess with it. Time to stock up on Benadryl and allergy shit


----------



## LostTheTone

Kaura said:


> I know. It's weird because when I'm at work I don't think about drinking at all and have no problem pulling 16h shifts but as soon as I clock out the first and only thing in my mind is beer. There's plenty of days when I'm in high spirits when I leave work and think "today's the day" but when I'm driving home, something snaps in my head and I get super anxious about the thought of not drinking and before I know it, I'm sitting at home 3 beers down. Even though I stay sober at work, at this point I'm seriously worried I get fucking seizures if I go one night without drinking.



Ah I get you man.

I guess the approach is just to try to stick to one beer. Which I know has to be tough. I've never done the booze thing, I only do the dope thing, and while it's not exactly great for you it doesn't quite have the same "loosens your inhibitions" aspect. But in principle, that's where it needs to start. Kinda proving to yourself that you're going to be ok on a little bit. Not zero. Just one. Then just half one.

Or, you know, get into valium to chill out after work 

No, don't do that. I'm reliably informed that benzos are the worst addiction to break. Although now I think of it, I was told that back before meth was a big deal, so maybe not so much anymore.


----------



## Kaura

LostTheTone said:


> Ah I get you man.
> 
> I guess the approach is just to try to stick to one beer. Which I know has to be tough. I've never done the booze thing, I only do the dope thing, and while it's not exactly great for you it doesn't quite have the same "loosens your inhibitions" aspect. But in principle, that's where it needs to start. Kinda proving to yourself that you're going to be ok on a little bit. Not zero. Just one. Then just half one.
> 
> Or, you know, get into valium to chill out after work
> 
> No, don't do that. I'm reliably informed that benzos are the worst addiction to break. Although now I think of it, I was told that back before meth was a big deal, so maybe not so much anymore.



Actually.... my plan B is to get some valium through my work healthcare because I know from experience that stuff works like a charm and there's like a 1% chance that I could actually get some if everything goes right because there's no chance in hell I get it from our glorious "free" healthcare since here in Finland all benzos are considered drugs of Satan (along weed) but we'll see how that goes... In the meantime, like you said I should start by trying to cut down on my daily beer dosage. Thanks for the advice anyway. Feels good to get this shit of my chest because there's literally no one irl that I can talk about this to.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Daughter’s BF works for a decently expensive furniture warehouse, couple times a year they have an employee appreciation sale, can bring a +1….wife just scored $5500 worth of furniture for $640.

FWP is I had to carry all of it in the house, daughter’s BF is like 6’1 and 145 lbs, not much help lol


----------



## LostTheTone

Kaura said:


> Actually.... my plan B is to get some valium through my work healthcare because I know from experience that stuff works like a charm and there's like a 1% chance that I could actually get some if everything goes right because there's no chance in hell I get it from our glorious "free" healthcare since here in Finland all benzos are considered drugs of Satan (along weed) but we'll see how that goes... In the meantime, like you said I should start by trying to cut down on my daily beer dosage. Thanks for the advice anyway. Feels good to get this shit of my chest because there's literally no one irl that I can talk about this to.



The real problem with the real narcotics is they really do work. I never found valium to be much fun, but it definitely does its job.

I didn't see you were Finish man, the number of times my Swedish wife has told me how Finns are all drunk on home made moonshine, maybe I should have guessed 

I don't get to talk about this stuff with real people either - I spend a weirdly large amount of my life talking with sex offenders, and yet I really can't go around telling people I've spent more of my life as an addict than a sober human. I have a career and a marriage and I need to stay that guy. And, well, my nerves are kinda fried because I haven't properly fixed up in a while and it helps to just throw thoughts out somewhere. It helps to not keep it inside my brain.

Just come yell if you need to man.


----------



## Thaeon

Sitting in my office, waiting to go home because my last appointment of the day is on a Zoom that's gone over by like 2 hours...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> Fuck alcohol and fuck addiction.
> 
> I've spent the last 5 days feeling like I was going to die if I didn't have a drink. But I am the same man who got over crippling depression through sheer willpower and spite. And with the way my brain works, cutting out drinking completely, that shit still controls you.
> 
> I've gone from the point where I was spending 1 paycheck a month on alcohol, to just the weekends, to just Friday, to today, where it was one of those days where you just have a drink or 2 to unwind after work, and I've had 4 and I would bareknuckle box Mike Tyson for drink number 5.





LostTheTone said:


> As someone who is presently sweating out the tail end of narcotics, I strongly endorse constant aggression as a healthy way to deal with the situation. I would like to add that the world is boring and easy and I have no idea how normal people live like this.
> 
> But give yourself a break man - It's ok to just not do something. If I told people I was still going to take a little morphine from time to time just to show it who was boss, they'd say I was fucking crazy.





nightflameauto said:


> As someone going through his own version of withdrawals, physical activity is a great edge-taker-offer. My particular poison is long-distance shit. Mostly bicycle, but walking and jogging too. Anything that gets the blood pumping works though. If I wear myself out to the point I'm too exhausted to imagine diving into my particular itch, it makes it a little easier to face things.
> 
> But yeah, the world without the fog is a real fuckin' bitch sometimes. It's easy to see why so many of us opt for the addiction. What a shit-show reality without a filter is.





Kaura said:


> Been there and being there. To be honest, last time I went 24 hours without a drink was October.... 2020. I sure as hell would want to quit but I want to do it alone, no rehab, and that's pretty close to impossible.



Just wanted to say good for all of you, seriously. I'm right there with you, I'm two years sober this time around but a relapse wouldn't be my first this far into sobriety. It's not easy but it's so worth it. Even when everything else around me seems like garbage, I'm still so happy everyday not have that on my back.

I also like to have a bourbon drink about once a year just a remind it who's boss. I definitely get it. The bourbon I had when I graduated from university last spring was the first guilt free alcoholic beverage I'd had since like 19.


----------



## LostTheTone

wheresthefbomb said:


> Just wanted to say good for all of you, seriously. I'm right there with you, I'm two years sober this time around but a relapse wouldn't be my first this far into sobriety. It's not easy but it's so worth it. Even when everything else around me seems like garbage, I'm still so happy everyday not have that on my back.
> 
> I also like to have a bourbon drink about once a year just a remind it who's boss. I definitely get it. The bourbon I had when I graduated from university last spring was the first guilt free alcoholic beverage I'd had since like 19.



I'll give you a pass because you're from the South, and you're being nice about my temporary return to addiction, but... Bourbon? Really?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LostTheTone said:


> I'll give you a pass because you're from the South, and you're being nice about my temporary return to addiction, but... Bourbon? Really?



I have literally never been to the south. One good turn deserves another, so I will also give you a pass. AK=Alaska


----------



## NickS

wheresthefbomb said:


> Just wanted to say good for all of you, seriously. I'm right there with you, I'm two years sober this time around but a relapse wouldn't be my first this far into sobriety. It's not easy but it's so worth it. Even when everything else around me seems like garbage, I'm still so happy everyday not have that on my back.
> 
> I also like to have a bourbon drink about once a year just a remind it who's boss. I definitely get it. The bourbon I had when I graduated from university last spring was the first guilt free alcoholic beverage I'd had since like 19.


Seems there's a lot of us around here. I'm about 5 years removed from alcohol, and like you said it sucks some times without it, but for me it's the only way. Alcohol brings on this soul crushing anxiety as soon as I touch it, that is, to me, much worse than learning to live without it. Each person has to find their own way out of it, but it is possible.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm the kid of a mom who died of alcoholism so it all hits close to home. Been alcohol free for over ten years and even before that I was down to a couple beers just occasionally. I kinda miss it a little but it wasn't too hard to completely stop cause towars the end of my drinking days it was only like a handful of times a year... like a couple on a holiday kinda thing. I never really considered myself an alcoholic cause it wasn't exactly my DOC thankfully. But when I met my wife almost ten years ago, she was way against drinking due to her own family's dependency issues with drug addiction and alcoholism so I made a promise to her that I'd never touch alcohol as long as we were together... and I never have.

I dunno... watching my mom go thru it was pretty sobering ( literally and figuratively heh!). Had to forge her name on CC receipts at restaurants cause she'd be too drunk to match her sig to her sig on the card. I almost got clocked by a truck trying to tackle her as she was trying to run across a busy hwy... drunk af. She'd come pick me up from work when I was like 14-15 and she'd be blitzed... I had to keep grabbing the wheel so we wouldn't wreck... she'd be veering onto sidewalks and towards incoming traffic. And man... the time that she fell thru a floor to ceiling plate glass window and I found her on the bathroom floor... had to hold and press the flap of skin that was previously her forehead back onto her skull while she was bleeding out waiting for the ambulance... like 138 stitches and perma-scar from that one. She woulda died that night had I not found her when I did. Last year of her life they were transfusing her blood like flushing a toilet. Fucked up shit and that's only some of it. 

And I mean... It never starts like that. It just slowly consumes everything good and healthy about you if you can't take control and/ or get it off your back completely. Like no one thinks they could ever get as bad as my mom was. And for a lotta ppl they don't. But it's some risky shit... like if you know you can't go without it and if you're progressing downhill... please get some help, dudes. I miss the fuck outta her... like so much. She died before I had some of my best moments... marriage, buying a home, etc. But shit... I wouldn't even want her alive in the mental condition that she was in back then. Physically... that wouldn't even be an option. That alcohol fucked up her insides bad... really bad. She was just too fucked up. And for whatever it's worth, she was a great lady.. such a kind soul... a very smart, and compassionate human being. Watching someone you love do that shit to themselves while hurting everyone around them in the process... fucking waste.


----------



## NickS

^Yeah, I never got to that point, not even close really. But I can see how that happens, to so many people, and I was one of those that had to stop completely. Like you said, it never starts out like that, but it slowly consumes everything.

@LostTheTone On another note though, I am not from the south either, but bourbon is delicious


----------



## BornToLooze

nightflameauto said:


> As someone going through his own version of withdrawals, physical activity is a great edge-taker-offer. My particular poison is long-distance shit. Mostly bicycle, but walking and jogging too. Anything that gets the blood pumping works though. If I wear myself out to the point I'm too exhausted to imagine diving into my particular itch, it makes it a little easier to face things.
> 
> But yeah, the world without the fog is a real fuckin' bitch sometimes. It's easy to see why so many of us opt for the addiction. What a shit-show reality without a filter is.



My particular poison is working full time and going to school to learn a trade. After a couple of days of being gone from 5-6 in the morning to around 10 at night...the other night, was one of those days, I was so damn tired I realized on my second or third drink I was just pouring coke in a rocks glass, forgot about the damn whiskey.

But I miss back in the day when I could just sip on a nice glass of whiskey and smoke a cigar with my buddies and solve all of the worlds problems. That's what I'm trying to get back to.


----------



## MFB

Restrung my EC1000 with the standard 10-52 set, so on the one hand it feels great to have a fresh set on there, but on the other? New string clang/having to stretch out a fresh set and keep tune.


----------



## DestroyMankind

My last alcoholic drink was Halloween of 2018. I come from a family of alcoholics and I never got to being a full blown alcoholic..but I think it could've evolved into that. Now I spend money on guitar pedals, CDs and movies. When I hit a year sober I bought myself a new guitar to celebrate. It's a struggle every day..but it's definitely for the better.


----------



## nightflameauto

Fucking alcohol.

My usual is whiskey/whisky. I knew I needed to cut it out a while ago, but I was also a "drink every night" type dude. I took a week and change off of it. Had a little one weekend. Thought I was fine. Then collapsed last Thursday with way too much.

I swore off. Fuck this shit. It's sapped enough of my time and energy.

Over the course of the weekend I got permission from the accounting committee (wife) to purchase a new lawnmower and chainsaw, both battery powered since apparently I'm an enviro-nerd now, and spent the entire two days out working in the yard. I haven't done a whole weekend of yardwork in. . . twenty years? At least fifteen. So, I was too tired to bother drinking either night. And woke up feeling like I might actually live this morning, which is unusual for a Monday.

Aside from the sunburn, I think I did alright. Now to see if I can make it another week sober. Worknights are the worst. I'll probably try cutting some time out to work outside and get in some bike rides to beat me down physically enough I can sleep.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have literally never been to the south. One good turn deserves another, so I will also give you a pass. AK=Alaska


I was gonna say you're about as north as you can get here haha


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bunch of flights canceled around NE regions....?


----------



## BlackMastodon

I had my pool opened up for the season this past Friday. Skimming it today I close to a dozen dead honey bees in it, and saved a couple more from dying. Stop drowning in my pool and go pollinate, you idiots! Gonna have to become an urban bee keeper at this rate to make up for it.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I'm going to trade school, and my teacher got fired because he was a racist piece of shit and "somebody" called in a complaint. Now class is on hold until they find a new teacher, and I can't get promoted at work until I finish this class.

As shit as my teacher was, I could have soared through class. It's one of those times where it eats you up on do the right thing, or do what's best for you.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> So I'm going to trade school, and my teacher got fired because he was a racist piece of shit and "somebody" called in a complaint. Now class is on hold until they find a new teacher, and I can't get promoted at work until I finish this class.
> 
> As shit as my teacher was, I could have soared through class. It's one of those times where it eats you up on do the right thing, or do what's best for you.



You made the right call.


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> You made the right call.


Are you sure thought? Because this class is the difference between low $30k a year and damn near 6 figures. I might be one of the few people that still has a code they live by, but an extra $60k a year, you're lying if you say that doesn't make you question your morals.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> Are you sure thought? Because this class is the difference between low $30k a year and damn near 6 figures. I might be one of the few people that still has a code they live by, but an extra $60k a year, you're lying if you say that doesn't make you question your morals.


should have reported them AFTER finishing the class


----------



## p0ke

I really miss getting drunk. 

It's the opposite of what people were previously saying. I used to drink a lot but never got addicted to it, and now that I'm a responsible parent™, I don't even feel like it when I get the chance. The main problem is that I don't get that total "reboot" at all, so I'm just in constant mental fatigue. Even my wife keeps saying I need to do a full factory reset someday soon. Of course the healthy choice would be to replace it with something else, but tbh I'm just not interested.

Yeah, I have a beer or two every now and then, but it's just not the same thing as hitting the road with some friends and drinking all day or even several days and finding yourself in weird situations  Hopefully the summer festival season will fix that.


----------



## LostTheTone

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have literally never been to the south. One good turn deserves another, so I will also give you a pass. AK=Alaska



Oh shit son, I figured you were from Arkansas 

My apologies for tarring you with that brush.

But gentlemen still drink peaty single malts


----------



## LostTheTone

p0ke said:


> I really miss getting drunk.
> 
> It's the opposite of what people were previously saying. I used to drink a lot but never got addicted to it, and now that I'm a responsible parent™, I don't even feel like it when I get the chance. The main problem is that I don't get that total "reboot" at all, so I'm just in constant mental fatigue. Even my wife keeps saying I need to do a full factory reset someday soon. Of course the healthy choice would be to replace it with something else, but tbh I'm just not interested.
> 
> Yeah, I have a beer or two every now and then, but it's just not the same thing as hitting the road with some friends and drinking all day or even several days and finding yourself in weird situations  Hopefully the summer festival season will fix that.



That's actually kinda where I have landed with booze. I haven't been a huge drinker in a long time, but these days I have a wife who doesn't drive so wherever we might go I'm always the transport. Even when gigging we are always driving home. 

I do still drink, sometimes, but I kinda do it for the swagger - I have fancy whisky glasses and premium mixers and all kinds of paraphernalia. I just have a couple to mark when I achieve something worthwhile at work. I almost have to remind myself though. Like, make some time to actually enjoy things when you do well. 

I wouldn't say I miss the madness of my youth, but I do miss the friends and the relationships I used to have. It's probably natural and normal to just grow out of it, and I would judge myself for being that kind of bum as I head towards 40. But I do still miss having a couple of bros who I've been through everything with. The beer is an important factor, so is that feeling that "drinking" is an activity. 

These days if someone said "Hey, you wanna come get hammered?" then my answer would be an exhausted "No". 

Although, having said that, back in the early days of the pandemic when I was furloughed (ie, being paid to stay home) I did get into the habit of crushing up my ADHD pills and shotgunning beers, and that is a good fucking time. So... Make of that what you will.


----------



## p0ke

LostTheTone said:


> but I do miss the friends and the relationships I used to have. It's probably natural and normal to just grow out of it, and I would judge myself for being that kind of bum as I head towards 40. But I do still miss having a couple of bros who I've been through everything with. The beer is an important factor, so is that feeling that "drinking" is an activity.
> 
> These days if someone said "Hey, you wanna come get hammered?" then my answer would be an exhausted "No".
> 
> Although, having said that, back in the early days of the pandemic when I was furloughed (ie, being paid to stay home) I did get into the habit of crushing up my ADHD pills and shotgunning beers, and that is a good fucking time. So... Make of that what you will.



Yup! I never drink alone (never really have). The whole point in my drinking is to loosen up and do stuff that you can laugh about later, so drinking at home alone kinda defeats the purpose.
I basically stopped drinking alltogether (apart from a couple of parties along the way) when the pandemic started for this particular reason. 
I used to get drunk with my wife sometimes back when she still drank, but first she decided not to drink because she had some pretty bad hangovers, then she got pregnant and now she's breastfeeding, so that option's off the table too, at least for some time.


----------



## LostTheTone

p0ke said:


> Yup! I never drink alone (never really have). The whole point in my drinking is to loosen up and do stuff that you can laugh about later, so drinking at home alone kinda defeats the purpose.
> I basically stopped drinking alltogether (apart from a couple of parties along the way) when the pandemic started for this particular reason.
> I used to get drunk with my wife sometimes back when she still drank, but first she decided not to drink because she had some pretty bad hangovers, then she got pregnant and now she's breastfeeding, so that option's off the table too, at least for some time.



That's one place where we differ - I have no problems drinking or doing drugs alone. The world is boring, so whatever. But while I am not reliably accountable to myself, I desperately need the respect and admiration of my wife (she is a delicate flower, she likes me being a big hairy Superman). This contrasts sharply with my ex, where I really did not care.

TL DR - A wife is good for a man.


----------



## Bodes

LostTheTone said:


> TL DR - A good wife is good for a man.



FTFY. 

I've seen some mates with horrible significant others. (Same could be said about female friends and their horrible significant other)

But I mostly agree. 

My wife is really good for me.


----------



## LostTheTone

Bodes said:


> FTFY.
> 
> I've seen some mates with horrible significant others. (Same could be said about female friends and their horrible significant other)
> 
> But I mostly agree.
> 
> My wife is really good for me.



Fair. 

I definitely nearly married the wrong one not all that long ago.


----------



## BornToLooze

Sitting here having a drink watching some live videos, and for some reason this is bothering the hell out of me


----------



## BlackMastodon

My wrist hurts just looking at that picking hand.


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> My wrist hurts just looking at that picking hand.



Mine too, but I'm gonna go with not being able to hold my pick like that is why I can't play Cacophony, not the lack of practice or anything.


----------



## MFB

Went down to CT for a work outing with our main studios, was out in the sun from like 11-2, and now I'm burnt on my forearms and head. It's not like it'll turn into a tan, or that I'm "getting a base coat" etc, this is just always what happens. Always burn, never tan.

Thanks for nothing northern Euro genetics


----------



## Leviathus

BornToLooze said:


> Sitting here having a drink watching some live videos, and for some reason this is bothering the hell out of me
> 
> View attachment 108034


Yeah, his picking technique always irked tf outta me. Tornado of Souls solo is cool and all, but i could never get into him as a player because of that shit.


----------



## BornToLooze

Leviathus said:


> Yeah, his picking technique always irked tf outta me. Tornado of Souls solo is cool and all, but i could never get into him as a player because of that shit.



Man, I've always seen people talk about it, but somehow I've never noticed it until now. Like Willie Adler's bothers me




But somehow I've never noticed Marty's until now. I love his guitar playing, but all of a sudden, watching him play is like


----------



## Leviathus

Brb, watching some Gilbert and Vai vids to cleanse my pallet...


----------



## BornToLooze

Leviathus said:


> Brb, watching some Gilbert and Vai vids to cleanse my pallet...


Let me do you one better...


Or the other half of Cacophony that doesn't have an anxiety inducing picking hand...


----------



## LordCashew

BornToLooze said:


> Let me do you one better...





That part at the end seems impossible, but also not fake.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

LostTheTone said:


> Something in my microphone's chain is peaking somewhere, but it is apparently beyond the abilities of science to tell me what or where. I know _something _has to be redlining because I can hear that my monitors are distorting, and I know it's in the mic chain because other sound sources can go substantially louder without distorting... And yet no matter where I stick an RTA I can't find anything that is dangerously high.
> 
> I feel like my mixer is gaslighting me


So weird. Something in the chain damaged and lacking headroom?


----------



## BornToLooze

LordIronSpatula said:


> That part at the end seems impossible, but also not fake.



Ya, that's just like a video I found a couple years after I started playing when youtube came out


----------



## LostTheTone

LiveOVErdrive said:


> So weird. Something in the chain damaged and lacking headroom?



Turns out nothing damaged, just really fast transients right from the mic. I dropped a 2A style compressor right after the pre-amp set to limit and it's crazy to watch the gain reduction catching the peaks - Slicing off like 10db from the peaks but the metered volume stays where it was, just no clipping anymore. Now I can crank it up and no blow out. 

I have had some similar problems previously, where the chain I want for my IEMs is definitively not what I want from my chain to the PA. To get good level in my ears (even with my old IEMs, which were less impacted) I ran at 30db of gain, but FoH guys hated it. Now I've split the mic input, so the FoH take my mic with zero processing and I can change that gain without it messing with anything else.

I am in the market for something with less knobs to handle this though - Something kinda robust and road worthy that will create some analogue soft clipping instead of nasty distortion. Any ideas, let me know!


----------



## budda

First world problem: trying to sell guitars in a much cooler market.


----------



## TedEH

A storm ripped through and killed the power here for almost 24hrs, so everything in my freezer defrosted, and now I have to cook everything. I didn't lose anything, but it's just inconvenient.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

budda said:


> First world problem: trying to sell guitars in a much cooler market.



Relatable. Having a hell of a time turning gear into the vet bills this week.



TedEH said:


> A storm ripped through and killed the power here for almost 24hrs, so everything in my freezer defrosted, and now I have to cook everything. I didn't lose anything, but it's just inconvenient.



My heater went out two winters ago, and that was when I learned that a freezer can also stop working correctly if it gets too cold. My house was cold enough that the freezer stopped working for a few days, but I also had space heaters so it wasn't cold enough to keep everything frozen.

Some things I was able to save and just keep outside in the shed where was consistently below freezing, but I lost and had to cook a lot of stuff.


----------



## MFB

Spiritbox is touring with Mastodon in September, but Ghost is headlining. Not sure if I want to shell out the $90 + travel for a show I'll only watch 2/3rds of.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> Spiritbox is touring with Mastodon in September, but Ghost is headlining. Not sure if I want to shell out the $90 + travel for a show I'll only watch 2/3rds of.


Can I watch the Ghost part and you watch the rest?

But for real. Dunno if you've given them much of a chance but they are great fun. And excellent live. If you don't hate them I think you'll have a great time.


----------



## LostTheTone

MFB said:


> Spiritbox is touring with Mastodon in September, but Ghost is headlining. Not sure if I want to shell out the $90 + travel for a show I'll only watch 2/3rds of.



Personally, I would just suck it up and pay it. It's rare that you'll find a gig where you love all the bands.

I think the only gig I've ever been to where I was 100% in to all the bands was Testament, Megadeth and Judas Priest, but even then the American leg of that tour had Machine Head instead of Testament and holy shit did I want to see that.


----------



## p0ke

LostTheTone said:


> Personally, I would just suck it up and pay it. It's rare that you'll find a gig where you love all the bands.
> 
> I think the only gig I've ever been to where I was 100% in to all the bands was Testament, Megadeth and Judas Priest, but even then the American leg of that tour had Machine Head instead of Testament and holy shit did I want to see that.



I think IMO 2/3 would be perfectly fine if the headliner was one of the two, since opening bands play shorter sets anyway. So it'd actually be closer to half the show or even less, and sometimes the opening bands don't even play on the same stage, but on a little extension part in front of the actual stage. So I probably wouldn't pay the $90 + travel for it. That's a pretty expensive ticket anyway, it's about what you'd pay for a festival ticket over here and see 20 bands.


----------



## p0ke

I had a major FWP-moment this Saturday. My wife went to the theater with her friend, and since it was a pretty long play, I drove them there and hung out around the area with our baby so I could bring her in to breastfeed during the intermission. I was carrying the baby in a strap-thing on my chest, and it was basically like having a huge beer belly.
Then at one point I had to take a leak, and since there was nowhere to put the baby I had no choice but to do it with her on there, and the FWP moment was that I couldn't see my dick from under the "belly" and had to look where it was pointing through a shiny mirror part of the toilet flushing button


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> I had a major FWP-moment this Saturday. My wife went to the theater with her friend, and since it was a pretty long play, I drove them there and hung out around the area with our baby so I could bring her in to breastfeed during the intermission. I was carrying the baby in a strap-thing on my chest, and it was basically like having a huge beer belly.
> Then at one point I had to take a leak, and since there was nowhere to put the baby I had no choice but to do it with her on there, and the FWP moment was that I couldn't see my dick from under the "belly" and had to look where it was pointing through a shiny mirror part of the toilet flushing button


"Use the force Luke"


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> Sitting here having a drink watching some live videos, and for some reason this is bothering the hell out of me
> 
> View attachment 108034


I know everybody freaks about his wrist position, but my very first gut reaction here as somebody that hasn't had long hair in decades is, "Hair on fretboard, kills sustain. FUCK YOU, MARTY!"

God damn, fucking longhairs. Flaunting it and shit.


----------



## LostTheTone

nightflameauto said:


> I know everybody freaks about his wrist position, but my very first gut reaction here as somebody that hasn't had long hair in decades is, "Hair on fretboard, kills sustain. FUCK YOU, MARTY!"
> 
> God damn, fucking longhairs. Flaunting it and shit.



As someone who has had long hair for most of his life (since I was about 15 or so) I have no idea how people can even play with their hair all over the place like that. I _always _have my hair tied back when playing guitar, and it would be incredibly distracting to have it going all over everywhere like that.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought a lower end Scuf controller to try em out for Warzone….dig it and decided I wanted some of the features their flagship model has. 

Ordered it but because of supply chain issues it won’t even ship until the end of June…


----------



## LostTheTone

Steinmetzify said:


> Bought a lower end Scuf controller to try em out for Warzone….dig it and decided I wanted some of the features their flagship model has.
> 
> Ordered it but because of supply chain issues it won’t even ship until the end of June…



Oh nice man. I really want to try one. I have some nasty RSI in my right index finger, so using the full length of the triggers gets painful quite quickly. I want those hair triggers and I want those underside paddles. Sorry about the wait, but my SteamDeck got pushed back to effing October, so I don't feel too sympathetic.


----------



## p0ke

LostTheTone said:


> As someone who has had long hair for most of his life (since I was about 15 or so) I have no idea how people can even play with their hair all over the place like that. I _always _have my hair tied back when playing guitar, and it would be incredibly distracting to have it going all over everywhere like that.


It's just another thing to get used to. I basically only have my hair open at shows, and when I'm playing myself I have to specifically practice for that. I don't mind it being all over the place otherwise, but sometimes it gets in your face so you can't see anything. And usually shows are kinda sweaty, so it sticks as well 
Of course the worst situation is if it gets stuck somewhere, but I've been lucky enough to avoid that so far.


----------



## LostTheTone

p0ke said:


> It's just another thing to get used to. I basically only have my hair open at shows, and when I'm playing myself I have to specifically practice for that. I don't mind it being all over the place otherwise, but sometimes it gets in your face so you can't see anything. And usually shows are kinda sweaty, so it sticks as well
> Of course the worst situation is if it gets stuck somewhere, but I've been lucky enough to avoid that so far.



I do the same - I literally only ever have my hair down to headband with. But there is a skill to it, especially as a singer. Getting hair in your mouth when you are trying to breathe and scream is suboptimal.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Steinmetzify said:


> Bought a lower end Scuf controller to try em out for Warzone….dig it and decided I wanted some of the features their flagship model has.
> 
> Ordered it but because of supply chain issues it won’t even ship until the end of June…



Apparently it really was a FWP, because this already shipped.


----------



## BornToLooze

So at work we were talking about how we could drink back in the day. And one dude brought up Four Loko, I had heard of it, but it wasn't a thing with the people I hung out with. Nowadays I'm a grownup, so Four Loko is one of those things like Fireball and Jager Bombs to me,

So I stopped at the gas station on the way home for cigarettes, and I like Four Loko way more than I should.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BornToLooze said:


> So at work we were talking about how we could drink back in the day. And one dude brought up Four Loko, I had heard of it, but it wasn't a thing with the people I hung out with. Nowadays I'm a grownup, so Four Loko is one of those things like Fireball and Jager Bombs to me,
> 
> So I stopped at the gas station on the way home for cigarettes, and I like Four Loko way more than I should.



 at about 2:30 is where the fun starts. "Tastes like hairspray smells" regarding the OG FL. 

I don't know how I know this but they had to reformulate the OG mix, I think it got caught up in the Energy Booze panic of the late 2000's and were going to get banned.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> at about 2:30 is where the fun starts. "Tastes like hairspray smells" regarding the OG FL.
> 
> I don't know how I know this but they had to reformulate the OG mix, I think it got caught up in the Energy Booze panic of the late 2000's and were going to get banned.




Four Lokos are responsible for almost all of my youtube vids. That or Steel Reserve.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of want to try some more boost pedals, but I don't know where to start, or if the rabbit hole is worth delving down considering I'm quite happy with my 10 band eq and my KSR eros.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BornToLooze said:


> So at work we were talking about how we could drink back in the day. And one dude brought up Four Loko, I had heard of it, but it wasn't a thing with the people I hung out with. Nowadays I'm a grownup, so Four Loko is one of those things like Fireball and Jager Bombs to me,
> 
> So I stopped at the gas station on the way home for cigarettes, and I like Four Loko way more than I should.


It is only a shadow of what it once was. Used to be loaded with caffeine, too, but that was deemed too dangerous. The reputation (and the giant ABV) stuck around tho.


----------



## Kaura

Talking about beverages that only underaged kids drink, I would probably still drink a gallon of Smirnoff Ice everyday if it wasn't so damn expensive. It's like $3,75 a bottle here.


----------



## CanserDYI

Omg Four Lokos. I used to skip high school steal a couple of those from the local Kroger and hang out in the ditch getting drunk at 10 Am.

That started off as a "fun times" reminisce, now I'm sad because this is not how you should have spent your Freshman and sophomore year.


----------



## nightflameauto

Four Loko was the drink of choice for the defendant in the one trial I was on the jury for. He had what we professionals like to refer to as a "very bad day." Actually, it was a very bad night, followed by a bad day, followed by a bad night, followed by handcuffs and time in jail. But hey, once you're a day and some change into Four Loko land, you probably don't much remember the details.


----------



## Kaura

CanserDYI said:


> Omg Four Lokos. I used to skip high school steal a couple of those from the local Kroger and hang out in the ditch getting drunk at 10 Am.
> 
> That started off as a "fun times" reminisce, now I'm sad because this is not how you should have spent your Freshman and sophomore year.



Fun high school memories you say? How about this one time I took this music class where the last exam was a singing exam. I remember being so anxious about it so my plan was that I drove to school. Chugged a 16 fl oz cider and then did the exam (which was literally me just singing the national anthem in in front of my teacher). The best part is that it wasn't until I did it the teacher told me that I could have just played something instead of singing. Then I just drove home while under the influence. Thank god I didn't run into any cops.


----------



## Seabeast2000

S


CanserDYI said:


> Omg Four Lokos. I used to skip high school steal a couple of those from the local Kroger and hang out in the ditch getting drunk at 10 Am.
> 
> That started off as a "fun times" reminisce, now I'm sad because this is not how you should have spent your Freshman and sophomore year.


Drinking 40s in the bushes and smoking dope on the ditches is a song I just know it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I put in another ps5 order. this time with best buy.

will i get one this time? or will it be another day of disappointment.

place yer bets now!


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> I put in another ps5 order. this time with best buy.
> 
> will i get one this time? or will it be another day of disappointment.
> 
> place yer bets now!


Buying anything at best buy is usually a disappointment in my experience.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I just made a sandwich that cost me $35. I mean... it's good but I dunno if it's $35 good.


----------



## nightflameauto

High Plains Drifter said:


> I just made a sandwich that cost me $35. I mean... it's good but I dunno if it's $35 good.


That's impressive for making it yourself. I mean, come on. That's gotta be some impressive ingredient list.

Or it's twelve feet long.

Maybe both?


----------



## Kaura

High Plains Drifter said:


> I just made a sandwich that cost me $35. I mean... it's good but I dunno if it's $35 good.



Either it's 12 foot long or it's the damn inflation.


----------



## MFB

High Plains Drifter said:


> I just made a sandwich that cost me $35. I mean... it's good but I dunno if it's $35 good.



What'd you use for condiments, a $20 bill?


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> Buying anything at best buy is usually a disappointment in my experience.



oh SHiIIiiiiiiiiiiit! 
I got a ps5 officially reserved. I just have to go pick it up tomorrow

...but it's a horizon bundle. ....I kinda hated the first one. Kinda wish I would have got the other bundle I tried for instead.   lol


----------



## CanserDYI

Wait you hated horizon zero dawn? I loved that game!


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> Wait you hated horizon zero dawn? I loved that game!


lol I'm just not good at sneaking games.

I'm more of the run into the battlefield and start swinging type. ....that's probably why I loved GOW4 lol


----------



## thebeesknees22

LOL, my first ps5 order actually just went through. I thought it was lost in the ether since I never got a confirmation email yesterday.


so now i have one shipping, and one on reserve 


....i think i'll just go with the one being shipped. it was a better bundle with 2 controllers and a charging station. 


so many FWP's today


----------



## MFB

If they're not region locked, I'll take the HZD bundle off your hands


----------



## thebeesknees22

i don't think they should be between Canada and the US

That international shipping though will be a killer going down south. You'd probably be able to get one cheaper locally


----------



## High Plains Drifter

12 " bakery bun/ hoagie whatever.. that was only a dollar... then bacon, Boars Head oven-gold turkey and deli in-house roast beef 1/3 lb each, 1/4 lb thin sliced pepperoni, 8 slices ea pesto jack, Mediterranean cheddar, baby Swiss, plus fresh dill, garlic, red onion, tomato and Claussen pickles. and sandwich sauce consisting of mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, and Italian dressing.

I was out of the condiment stuff so that was part of the high price. Won't have to buy that stuff next time.

Pretty righteous sammy though and I'll nibble on it for prob 3-4 days.


----------



## LostTheTone

High Plains Drifter said:


> 12 " bakery bun/ hoagie whatever.. that was only a dollar... then bacon, Boars Head oven-gold turkey and deli in-house roast beef 1/3 lb each, 1/4 lb thin sliced pepperoni, 8 slices ea pesto jack, Mediterranean cheddar, baby Swiss, plus fresh dill, garlic, red onion, tomato and Claussen pickles. and sandwich sauce consisting of mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, and Italian dressing.
> 
> I was out of the condiment stuff so that was part of the high price. Won't have to buy that stuff next time.
> 
> Pretty righteous sammy though and I'll nibble on it for prob 3-4 days.



Dude, if anything you got a great deal.

35 dollars for all the meats and cheeses is worth every cent.


----------



## Bodes

High Plains Drifter said:


> 12 " bakery bun/ hoagie whatever.. that was only a dollar... then bacon, Boars Head oven-gold turkey and deli in-house roast beef 1/3 lb each, 1/4 lb thin sliced pepperoni, 8 slices ea pesto jack, Mediterranean cheddar, baby Swiss, plus fresh dill, garlic, red onion, tomato and Claussen pickles. and sandwich sauce consisting of mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, and Italian dressing.
> 
> I was out of the condiment stuff so that was part of the high price. Won't have to buy that stuff next time.
> 
> Pretty righteous sammy though and I'll nibble on it for prob 3-4 days.



My heart is groaning and my tomorrow poop is already working, but my taste buds are screaming 'one bite please, no, make that two bites' just from reading that magnificent culinary delight you've just described.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Bodes said:


> My heart is groaning and my tomorrow poop is already working, but my taste buds are screaming 'one bite please, no, make that two bites' just from reading that magnificent culinary delight you've just described.


If you poop tomorrow's poop today..... at what point does it become diarrhea, and not just an early poop.  mmm... that's one for the SSO deep thoughts thread.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> If you poop tomorrow's poop today..... at what point does it become diarrhea, and not just an early poop.  mmm... that's one for the SSO deep thoughts thread.



A sci-fi movie where instead of time-warping a day ahead at random, he's always future pooping.


----------



## LostTheTone

Seabeast2000 said:


> A sci-fi movie where instead of time-warping a day ahead at random, he's always future pooping.



Travels in the TURDIS


----------



## NotDonVito

My new bass is sitting in a warehouse like 10 minutes away cause I forgot it's memorial day weekend. It's one of those sketchy glarry things they sell on ebay for like $90, and part of my weekend plans was fixing up whatever interesting issues it's probably going to have lol.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

NotDonVito said:


> My new bass is sitting in a warehouse like 10 minutes away cause I forgot it's memorial day weekend. It's one of those sketchy glarry things they sell on ebay for like $90, and part of my weekend plans was fixing up whatever interesting issues it's probably going to have lol.


Hope it's awesome. I keep eyeing those every couple months or so.


----------



## NotDonVito

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Hope it's awesome. I keep eyeing those every couple months or so.


Same, been looking at them since last summer. I ended up getting a monoprice indio strat last fall also for about $90, and that guitar was nearly flawless except the ground wiring needing to be stripped and replaced. So now I've got this fetish for weird cheap ebay guitars, although I'm still not brave enough to go in on those aliexpress gibson,esp, ect.. knockoffs. Making those play/sound good might be beyond my skills haha.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

NotDonVito said:


> Same, been looking at them since last summer. I ended up getting a monoprice indio strat last fall also for about $90, and that guitar was nearly flawless except the ground wiring needing to be stripped and replaced. So now I've got this fetish for weird cheap ebay guitars, although I'm still not brave enough to go in on those aliexpress gibson,esp, ect.. knockoffs. Making those play/sound good might be beyond my skills haha.


How is the finish on the Indio strat?


----------



## Steinmetzify

KnightBrolaire said:


> kind of want to try some more boost pedals, but I don't know where to start, or if the rabbit hole is worth delving down considering I'm quite happy with my 10 band eq and my KSR eros.



Start with an EQD Plumes, bunch of different settings and clipping types, and it’s under a bill. Sounds great too.



CanserDYI said:


> Buying anything at best buy is usually a disappointment in my experience.



Dude so much this. Needed a certain type of cable for my HXFX, went to BB because that’s where you fuckin go for that stuff.

They’re all “sorry bruh we don’t have any and there aren’t any in stock in any BBs in the country.”

First off, don’t call me bruh, I’m twice your age if not more, you’re being singularly unhelpful and I spend more in this store a year than you make. You can call me sir. 

You don’t have ANY of this one cable in stock in your entire chain? The electronics giant doesn’t have any of this one cable anywhere in the country? Nope.

Went to fuckin Target, they had 30 of them.

Hey Best Buy, one of us is fucking this up and it isn’t me.


----------



## Kaura

Was about to order a pizza because for some reason I had a coupon for a free one but the delivery cost is $8,48. The pizza place is literally a quarter mile away...

And yes, I'm a fatass who doesn't want to walk a quarter mile for a free pizza.


----------



## Church2224

There ar too many guitars I want and not enough money for me to get them....

And I can't decide which ones to get with money already have!


----------



## LordCashew

LiveOVErdrive said:


> It is only a shadow of what it once was. Used to be loaded with caffeine, too, but that was deemed too dangerous. The reputation (and the giant ABV) stuck around tho.







BornToLooze said:


> So I stopped at the gas station on the way home for cigarettes, and I like Four Loko way more than I should.




I lived in a big house with a bunch of other dudes when the OG Four Loko came out. One of them bought all of the flavors so we could try them and we then marveled at how uniquely and utterly terrible they all were. If anyone likes it now, I feel like they must have made it taste better. 

I thought I could improve upon the energy booze concept so I got one of the juice-based guava flavored Rockstars that also existed at that time and dumped a couple shots of Patron it it. That became my signature drink for staying up until 4 or 5 AM.


----------



## jaxadam

Sparks was better than Four Loco. I think Sparks might be responsible for my marriage.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jaxadam said:


> Sparks was better than Four Loco. I think Sparks might be responsible for my marriage.



No shit, I was totally forgetting that "battery can we all used to drink". Thanks. 

I think Bud also had a caffeinated beer that had actual coffee flavor.


----------



## BornToLooze

LordIronSpatula said:


> I lived in a big house with a bunch of other dudes when the OG Four Loko came out. One of them bought all of the flavors so we could try them and we then marveled at how uniquely and utterly terrible they all were. If anyone likes it now, I feel like they must have made it taste better.
> 
> I thought I could improve upon the energy booze concept so I got one of the juice-based guava flavored Rockstars that also existed at that time and dumped a couple shots of Patron it it. That became my signature drink for staying up until 4 or 5 AM.



The only other time I've had an energy drink/booze combo what when my drinking was really bad, and I decided to try Red Bull and vodka...


All I'm gonna say about that is if you can drink over a fifth in one night...that is not the drink for you


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Steinmetzify said:


> First off, don’t call me bruh



I have lost count of the number of times I have had to tell a student "my name is not bruh, it's Mr. Forrest."

Also why do cops think it's okay to call me bro? I'm not your bro, do I look like a cop? Spoiler alert: I fucking do not.


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have lost count of the number of times I have had to tell a student "my name is not bruh, it's Mr. Forrest."
> 
> Also why do cops think it's okay to call me bro? I'm not your bro, do I look like a cop? Spoiler alert: I fucking do not.



Do you look more like the Northern variety? ...errr Eastern for you


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> Do you look more like the Northern variety? ...errr Eastern for you
> 
> 
> View attachment 108320



From where I'm standing, you're all from the south.


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> From where I'm standing, you're all from the south.



Canada's still to the east of Fairbanks


----------



## Steinmetzify

LostTheTone said:


> Oh nice man. I really want to try one. I have some nasty RSI in my right index finger, so using the full length of the triggers gets painful quite quickly. I want those hair triggers and I want those underside paddles. Sorry about the wait, but my SteamDeck got pushed back to effing October, so I don't feel too sympathetic.



So this showed up while I was out of town, gave it a run through tonight. Almost makes FPS games too easy, those instant triggers are SIIIIIIICK, grab one if you can.


----------



## dr_game0ver

I cut myself while shaving. And it wasn't on my face...


----------



## Millul

Been trying to decide which of my guitars' neck shape I like best - Suhr's Modern elliptical, ESP EII thin U, LTD extra thin U....can't find a winner


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Almost every area rug in my house is crooked


----------



## Bodes

High Plains Drifter said:


> Almost every area rug in my house is crooked


Well that's my internet use of the day finished. You have won this thread.


----------



## nightflameauto

dr_game0ver said:


> I cut myself while shaving. And it wasn't on my face...


Vasectomy shave PTSD for the loss. 

I've been eyeballing a Glarry strat for about a week and some change. It's only a bill, and it looks fantastic (the blueburst one is calling to me), but then I think, "I barely play the ten guitars I have now, and they're really nice. Why buy another?"

And still, it calls to me.


----------



## LordCashew

So I have a problem with my ice machine.

Let's put aside the fact that just having pre-cut ice on hand in your home at all times with no one having to do any work would have been incomprehensible for most of human history. 

Apparently there is a clump of ice clogging the output chute. So now I can't just put my cup against the door. No, I have to open the door and scoop the ice out of the bin, which actually takes less time but is kind of a hassle.

Or I have to take the bin out of the freezer, dump the ice in the sink and remove the clog. Sure this would only take like five minutes but I just haven't been in the mood. There are always dishes in the way. My wife and I have apparently been too lazy to put them in the machine that washes them for us, something else that would have been incomprehensible for most of human history.


----------



## thebeesknees22

LordIronSpatula said:


> So I have a problem with my ice machine.
> 
> Let's put aside the fact that just having pre-cut ice on hand in your home at all times with no one having to do any work would have been incomprehensible for most of human history.
> 
> Apparently there is a clump of ice clogging the output chute. So now I can't just put my cup against the door. No, I have to open the door and scoop the ice out of the bin, which actually takes less time but is kind of a hassle.
> 
> Or I have to take the bin out of the freezer, dump the ice in the sink and remove the clog. Sure this would only take like five minutes but I just haven't been in the mood. There are always dishes in the way. My wife and I have apparently been too lazy to put them in the machine that washes them for us, something else that would have been incomprehensible for most of human history.


I have an ice machine in my fridge, but instead of using the dispenser, I just grab the ice....with my hands ..out of the freezer. It's 'cause the ice dispenser shoots out kinda hard and fast, and my drink splashes all over the place when I use it.


----------



## Kaura

It's the end of May and the weather has been complete dogshit for the most part. Today it's especially sucky as it's raining and humid af. Only 54F (13c) but I'm still sweating like a pig. 







Edit: I also just realised that the problem with my vape battery usb charger lied in the hub and not the charger itself. I wish I realised that before buying a new one today...


----------



## Edika

thebeesknees22 said:


> I have an ice machine in my fridge, but instead of using the dispenser, I just grab the ice....with my hands ..out of the freezer. It's 'cause the ice dispenser shoots out kinda hard and fast, and my drink splashes all over the place when I use it.


Because it's ice first then drink


----------



## LostTheTone

Edika said:


> Because it's ice first then drink



Yeah, I didn't want to be a dick but I thought the same exact thing. If you dump ice into a liquid then it won't even get cold


----------



## Seabeast2000

LostTheTone said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to be a dick but I thought the same exact thing. If you dump ice into a liquid then it won't even get cold


Too late, you both are dicks but also both correct.


----------



## MFB

Went to install my old Dimarzio cliplock strap on my LPC, somehow the washers on the fasteners are missing so I had to order extra fasteners. Annoying but not the end of the world.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Spiritbox is touring with Mastodon in September, but Ghost is headlining. Not sure if I want to shell out the $90 + travel for a show I'll only watch 2/3rds of.



Welp, Mastodon is doing upgrade packages so I'll probably buy a ticket for that. Love those dudes, been seeing them live since 2006, and now as an adult who's fortunate to afford these things, I like being able to meet the artists and say thanks.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Welp, Mastodon is doing upgrade packages so I'll probably buy a ticket for that. Love those dudes, been seeing them live since 2006, and now as an adult who's fortunate to afford these things, I like being able to meet the artists and say thanks.



L. O. L. 

On top of $90 tickets for the show, it's another $115 for the VIP upgrade, no thanks. It's legitimately a meet and greet with some "extras" that are probably collectively worth $10, and you're in early - these VIP packages are getting ridiculous. Coheed and Dance Gavin Dance are doing ones on their upcoming tour too and at least then you get two songs before hand, but those are also $100 I think?


----------



## Demiurge

^It sucks because the meet & greet money is, I imagine, one of the few things of which the artist gets a large share. But shows are already expensive and inconvenient for fans between travel, parking, $12 beers, and ticket prices bloated with fees.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Edika said:


> Because it's ice first then drink


saltwater ice slurry is the best way to rapidly cool drinks.


----------



## MFB

Demiurge said:


> ^It sucks because the meet & greet money is, I imagine, one of the few things of which the artist gets a large share. But shows are already expensive and inconvenient for fans between travel, parking, $12 beers, and ticket prices bloated with fees.



Yeah, it's definitely a double-edged sword. Ticketmaster realistically should be removed from the equation and the cost of an event should be between what the venue gets and what the artist gets; everyone knows the fees are absolute hogshit, and even if they wanted to say it was the cost to book online etc, that should come out of their cut as it's cost of doing business. Just tell me what the ACTUAL cost will be upfront, instead of nickel and diming it as I checkout.

And this is another one that's down in RI, so that means an hour drive each way w/ gas still at $5/gallon + parking at the venue so total I'd probably be looking at like $250 for a show that I don't even want to see the headliner. Pass.


----------



## Edika

KnightBrolaire said:


> saltwater ice slurry is the best way to rapidly cool drinks.


Would that not make them somewhat more salty? Unless it's tequila, which is not a problem then


----------



## bostjan

Edika said:


> Would that not make them somewhat more salty? Unless it's tequila, which is not a problem then


Place the slurry into a container, then place the drink into a smaller container, then place the vessel with the drink in it within the larger vessel with the slurry.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Place the slurry into a container, then place the drink into a smaller container, then place the vessel with the drink in it within the larger vessel with the slurry.


THIS


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> Place the slurry into a container, then place the drink into a smaller container, then place the vessel with the drink in it within the larger vessel with the slurry.


Fucking amateur hour having to explain this shit. Has nobody ever used an ice-cream maker?

My FWP: Ordered a seven string fretted violin. Now stuck waiting a month for it to get from the other side of the world and wondering if it even will, since we have proven in the year 2022 that we definitely do NOT have this worldwide shipping thing figured out.


----------



## Mathemagician

LordIronSpatula said:


> So I have a problem with my ice machine.
> 
> Let's put aside the fact that just having pre-cut ice on hand in your home at all times with no one having to do any work would have been incomprehensible for most of human history.
> 
> Apparently there is a clump of ice clogging the output chute. So now I can't just put my cup against the door. No, I have to open the door and scoop the ice out of the bin, which actually takes less time but is kind of a hassle.
> 
> Or I have to take the bin out of the freezer, dump the ice in the sink and remove the clog. Sure this would only take like five minutes but I just haven't been in the mood. There are always dishes in the way. My wife and I have apparently been too lazy to put them in the machine that washes them for us, something else that would have been incomprehensible for most of human history.



I read this as ice CREAM machine and was like “this first world boujie-ass MF’er…

Lol. Nah but that sucks tho. RIP to your hour of need.



Demiurge said:


> ^It sucks because the meet & greet money is, I imagine, one of the few things of which the artist gets a large share. But shows are already expensive and inconvenient for fans between travel, parking, $12 beers, and ticket prices bloated with fees.



My ~$25 AILD tickets came out to nearly $80 with the fucking fees. From what I understand though the venues and bands are in on it too and get a cut of some of those “fees” as it allows them to advertise artificially lower ticket prices.




nightflameauto said:


> Fucking amateur hour having to explain this shit. Has nobody ever used an ice-cream maker?
> 
> My FWP: Ordered a seven string fretted violin. Now stuck waiting a month for it to get from the other side of the world and wondering if it even will, since we have proven in the year 2022 that we definitely do NOT have this worldwide shipping thing figured out.



Ooooh from wheeeeree?


----------



## nightflameauto

Mathemagician said:


> Ooooh from wheeeeree?


ebay garbage vendor with a good return policy.

I have enough years experience with violins and guitars to be able to handle whatever physical problems the thing has. I know I'll be futzing with electronics, bridge placement and setup, but no way was I throwing down on a Wood brand violin at this point, and that's the only real "mainstream" seven string fretted fiddle option at the moment.

I saw it and pounced. So long as fret placement was calculated correctly, everything else is "easy" to fix. For various definitions of easy.

Trying to find strings for it on the other hand? IMPOSSIBLE. Even Wood doesn't carry low seventh strings anymore. Damn me and my high-string-count fetishes.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> ebay garbage vendor with a good return policy.
> 
> I have enough years experience with violins and guitars to be able to handle whatever physical problems the thing has. I know I'll be futzing with electronics, bridge placement and setup, but no way was I throwing down on a Wood brand violin at this point, and that's the only real "mainstream" seven string fretted fiddle option at the moment.
> 
> I saw it and pounced. So long as fret placement was calculated correctly, everything else is "easy" to fix. For various definitions of easy.
> 
> Trying to find strings for it on the other hand? IMPOSSIBLE. Even Wood doesn't carry low seventh strings anymore. Damn me and my high-string-count fetishes.


I think aside from fret placement, fingerboard radius becomes an issue for a lot of bowed instruments with extra strings. Granted on an electric instrument you can typically get away with lower string height which helps, but a lot of people still complain that a lot of these instruments are damn near impossible to bow accurately on. I've looked most specifically at cellos, and people even have this complaint about the NS instruments which are quite expensive.


----------



## BornToLooze

I really want a 100 watt Plexi. I play a lot of different kinds of music, so it would cover a good 90% of the music I play.

I'm not one of those people who can actually afford the couple of custom shop guitars I have, but every now and then, the stars align and I can. For some reason, every time that's happened with some type of Plexi flavored Marshall because of how loud of an amp it is. It's not like I have a load box setup already because I have a 120 watt amp already or anything...


----------



## nightflameauto

LordIronSpatula said:


> I think aside from fret placement, fingerboard radius becomes an issue for a lot of bowed instruments with extra strings. Granted on an electric instrument you can typically get away with lower string height which helps, but a lot of people still complain that a lot of these instruments are damn near impossible to bow accurately on. I've looked most specifically at cellos, and people even have this complaint about the NS instruments which are quite expensive.


Well, I own a few violins and haven't had any problem busting them down and re-shaping the board if it comes down to it. Granted, with frets on it it'll be a bit more difficult, but what the hell. Been meaning to get my refretting merit badge anyway.

I mean, hopefully I won't have to, but if I do? Meh. I'm always looking for summer projects.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> I really want a 100 watt Plexi. I play a lot of different kinds of music, so it would cover a good 90% of the music I play.
> 
> I'm not one of those people who can actually afford the couple of custom shop guitars I have, but every now and then, the stars align and I can. For some reason, every time that's happened with some type of Plexi flavored Marshall because of how loud of an amp it is. It's not like I have a load box setup already because I have a 120 watt amp already or anything...
> View attachment 108566



Love the Deuce. Class act. Too bad the little black center parts of those knobs are just stickers, that's my only real complaint with that era aesthetically.


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> Love the Deuce. Class act. Too bad the little black center parts of those knobs are just stickers, that's my only real complaint with that era aesthetically.



Maybe it's the nostalgia for them, but they're my favorite looking amp.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> Maybe it's the nostalgia for them, but they're my favorite looking amp.



I've had a few SS heads from that era, and I've regretted selling each.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

None of my goddamn pedal power cables work with the mooer I just bought, so now I have to buy another one with the right milliamps. Also went to renew my tabs on my car, and forgot the DMV is closed on the weekend.


----------



## Leviathus

It is fucking impossible to buy a book on amazon without it arriving bent or dented or otherwise damaged in some way.


----------



## Demiurge

Leviathus said:


> It is fucking impossible to buy a book on amazon without it arriving bent or dented or otherwise damaged in some way.


Same experience, and it's funny because I've had an account with them as far back when books & CDs were all they sold. Back then they would shrink-wrap everything to a cardboard backing and it all came in great shape. 

Now, please, kindly wheel my chair over to the TV room- Matlock is on.


----------



## CanserDYI

Amazon sent me a 7 string light string set instead of my 8 string set. Bummed lol.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Amazon sent me a 7 string light string set instead of my 8 string set. Bummed lol.



damn your black heart jeff bezos!!!! *shakes fist*


----------



## Seabeast2000

Temple boards need a 2nd deck option. A small mezzanine along the back would be swell.


----------



## p0ke

Just got home from a doctor's appointment - now I'm in queue for a vasectomy. But the thing is, apparently the queue can be up to 1-2 years since it's not an urgent procedure. So I still gotta fuck carefully to avoid any further offspring  But it will be worth the wait...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

p0ke said:


> Just got home from a doctor's appointment - now I'm in queue for a vasectomy. But the thing is, apparently the queue can be up to 1-2 years since it's not an urgent procedure. So I still gotta fuck carefully to avoid any further offspring  But it will be worth the wait...



That's a heck of a wait! I assume that is due to the way healthcare works in Finland? Either way, welcome to the gang.

I got a vasectomy in the US. I was counseled by the doc when I got it that there is a pretty well documented ~10% chance of chronic aching/pain afterward. Makes sense I guess, you're plugging up some tubes with goo flowing through them.

I did end up as part of the 10%, but it eventually faded away over about two years and now only comes back when the scar tissue gets jostled which doesn't happen too often. It wasn't super fun. Felt a lot like I'd been kicked in the right nut about an hour ago... for two years. 

Definitely not trying to scare you away though, I don't regret a thing, and would absolutely do it again (except I would be a little pickier about my surgeon because I suspect my pain was related to a slightly sloppy suture).


----------



## p0ke

wheresthefbomb said:


> That's a heck of a wait! I assume that is due to the way healthcare works in Finland? Either way, welcome to the gang.
> 
> I got a vasectomy in the US. I was counseled by the doc when I got it that there is a pretty well documented ~10% chance of chronic aching/pain afterward. Makes sense I guess, you're plugging up some tubes with goo flowing through them.
> 
> I did end up as part of the 10%, but it eventually faded away over about two years and now only comes back when the scar tissue gets jostled which doesn't happen too often. It wasn't super fun. Felt a lot like I'd been kicked in the right nut about an hour ago... for two years.
> 
> Definitely not trying to scare you away though, I don't regret a thing, and would absolutely do it again (except I would be a little pickier about my surgeon because I suspect my pain was related to a slightly sloppy suture).



Yeah, I could get it done quicker in a private institution but that'd cost a lot more, so I'd rather wait for my turn in public healthcare. Besides, the 1-2 years is just the general surgery queue that includes everything, so there's a chance they'll find a slot for a small procedure like this way earlier. Fingers crossed.

And yeah, I know about the chance of some prolonged pain afterwards, but even with that, I feel it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## nightflameauto

My vasectomy was a success, but with a ball-swell about six months later that got knocked back with some general antibiotics for a couple weeks. As much as I'm not a fan of medical procedures, I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Well worth the lack of give-a-fuck that comes later when it comes to fun times with the wife.


----------



## BornToLooze

I have a song I want to learn, not a tab to found and I'm complete ass at figuring stuff out by ear.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BornToLooze said:


> I have a song I want to learn, not a tab to found and I'm complete ass at figuring stuff out by ear.


Now I gotta know what the song is.


----------



## BornToLooze

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Now I gotta know what the song is.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Me knowing I need to move next year means me climbing the ladder at my current company is coming to an end. ...Which means my motivation and amount of caring is tanking hard.

....it's gonna be a long year.

man, I'm ready to get out of here.


----------



## BornToLooze

My wife, who loathes me because I cheat at card games Went to a casino with her mom


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> My wife, who loathes me because I cheat at card games Went to a casino with her mom
> 
> View attachment 109021



I was banned from playing Clue by a former partner because I would look at peoples cards when they weren't hiding them. It's a detective game, what kind of good detective ignores a perfectly good clue?


----------



## MFB

Christ Almighty, I think I've officially gotten old, I think I want to actually put a single coil in the neck of my telecaster


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> Christ Almighty, I think I've officially gotten old, I think I want to actually put a single coil in the neck of my telecaster



You know, I had the same exact thought.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> Christ Almighty, I think I've officially gotten old, I think I want to actually put a single coil in the neck of my telecaster


I don't think it counts until you start going to blues jams and worshipping Clapton.


----------



## MFB

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I don't think it counts until you start going to blues jams and worshipping Clapton.



Well that'll never happen, blues jams can suck an egg and Clapton was only at his best when he was letting babies fall out of windows.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I started going grey early and had a real Reed Richards thing going on. And as many times as my wife offered to help me dye my hair to cover up the grey I didn't care about, I finally said yolo, and dyed it all the colors I wanted to when I was teenager. 

I got tired of that, bleached the everloving shit out of it to get the blue out, to where I was probably one bleaching away from looking like Geralt. I was thinking about staying blonde, just couldn't get that blue tint out of it, so on Friday, had a couple drinks in me and dyed it back to brown. IDK if it's from all the bleaching, or me dying my hair drunk, the hairs that were grey before are white now and didn't take any dye, so I'm back to looking like Mr. Fantastic. I have bell bottoms, you really think I give a shit about some grey hair?



MFB said:


> Well that'll never happen, blues jams can suck an egg and Clapton was only at his best when he was letting babies fall out of windows.



Dude....


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> Just got home from a doctor's appointment - now I'm in queue for a vasectomy. But the thing is, apparently the queue can be up to 1-2 years since it's not an urgent procedure. So I still gotta fuck carefully to avoid any further offspring  But it will be worth the wait...



Ooh, I got a letter from the hospital today - vasectomy's reserved 3 months from now. Not bad, considering I was expecting to wait a year or so.


----------



## Steinmetzify

MFB said:


> Christ Almighty, I think I've officially gotten old, I think I want to actually put a single coil in the neck of my telecaster



I've been old for what seems like a long time, but man...that Piledriver neck pup into the clean channel of my Herbert is a glorious thing, it sounds like a fuckin piano. You might really enjoy it man, can always change it back if you hate it.


----------



## MFB

Steinmetzify said:


> I've been old for what seems like a long time, but man...that Piledriver neck pup into the clean channel of my Herbert is a glorious thing, it sounds like a fuckin piano. You might really enjoy it man, can always change it back if you hate it.



I'm just the furthest thing from a lead player, but I've been jamming more single guitar stuff so usually any rhythm during those is handled by bass so I just started trying it; and when you have a shitty lead sound, it's like, "well, I don't like how this sounds so either I don't play it or I make it sound better" and I'm moving more from the former to the latter.

And now with the Tele, a neck hum seems unnecessary, so I like the idea of doing a neck single coil like a vintage rails


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My all time favorite setup for cleans is actually neck hum/bridge single but it's not my favorite setup for literally anything else so I settle for the other way around.

Either way, I find blended single coil/HB sounds to be the nicest for cleans.


----------



## p0ke

I'm in the process of ripping all my daughter's fairytale CD's into mp3's because she can't be bothered putting them back into their cases and they wear out. You'd think I could just say "if you break your CD's, you can't listen to fairytales anymore", but it doesn't work that way, because if she breaks them, then I end up having to read to her instead. Which I love to do, and I do it every night as part of her going to bed routine, but listening to fairytales is also one of the things she gets to do when she wakes up early in the morning etc.

So yeah, now I'm ripping all the CD's so I can copy the mp3's onto an old tablet that she'll use as a fairytale device from now on. Takes forever though!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Earlier this year I ripped maybe a dozen or so CDs that my partner used to keep I her old car (new car has Bluetooth and no cd player) since these were albums I liked. Took fucking forever ripping the tracks, correcting the metadata, uploading the album art, then copying them to my phone. Finding 1k x 1k pixel file of album art is surprisingly harder now than it was 10 years ago.

At least now if I by a couple new CDs it doesn't take much more than like 10 minutes, but if I had to re-rip my entire CD collection for some reason I think I'd just set it all on fire. Or pay some neighbourhood kid to do it.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> Earlier this year I ripped maybe a dozen or so CDs that my partner used to keep I her old car (new car has Bluetooth and no cd player) since these were albums I liked. Took fucking forever ripping the tracks, correcting the metadata, uploading the album art, then copying them to my phone. Finding 1k x 1k pixel file of album art is surprisingly harder now than it was 10 years ago.
> 
> At least now if I by a couple new CDs it doesn't take much more than like 10 minutes, but if I had to re-rip my entire CD collection for some reason I think I'd just set it all on fire. Or pay some neighbourhood kid to do it.



Yeah, that's why I stream everything these days despite owning the physical albums. I ripped my entire collection once back in the day, took several days and I'm never doing that again  But these kids fairytales aren't available on streaming platforms, so the only option is to rip them... I'm stuck on one disc now, it's so scratchy I had to wipe it several times to get it past one particularly bad spot and even then it took 30 min for 1 min of audio (luckily the rest seems to go at normal speed).


----------



## bostjan

I have an entire trunk full of CDs, about 1.5 m x 0.8 m x 0.5 m. Most of the space if taken up by CDs in jewel cases, but most of the CDs are in booklets for easier storage. I can't imagine ripping all of those! I'd probably have to buy an external harddrive. But some of that stuff is just not available anywhere. A bunch of them were CDs from local bands that fizzled out decades ago and are possibly entirely forgotten aside from my stinking CD. But also a lot of them are discs that everyone had, like Green Day - _Dookie_ or whatever. Basically, though, the ones I would be most likely to listen to have no digital version of the album art, and I most likely have no way of even tracking down the song titles unless I randomly remember what they were. I probably have some extremely rare Buckethead CD's, too, just not with any of the packing in any sort of displayable shape.

If I could pay some local kid to do it, that'd potentially be great, but it'd probably be 40+ hours of work, and I likely couldn't afford it...


----------



## p0ke

bostjan said:


> I have an entire trunk full of CDs, about 1.5 m x 0.8 m x 0.5 m. Most of the space if taken up by CDs in jewel cases, but most of the CDs are in booklets for easier storage. I can't imagine ripping all of those! I'd probably have to buy an external harddrive. But some of that stuff is just not available anywhere. A bunch of them were CDs from local bands that fizzled out decades ago and are possibly entirely forgotten aside from my stinking CD. But also a lot of them are discs that everyone had, like Green Day - _Dookie_ or whatever. Basically, though, the ones I would be most likely to listen to have no digital version of the album art, and I most likely have no way of even tracking down the song titles unless I randomly remember what they were. I probably have some extremely rare Buckethead CD's, too, just not with any of the packing in any sort of displayable shape.
> 
> If I could pay some local kid to do it, that'd potentially be great, but it'd probably be 40+ hours of work, and I likely couldn't afford it...


Sounds cool, I wish I had more cd's like that. Instead they're 90% available on Spotify and the rest I don't even care about ...


----------



## Kaura

NGD denied! I was planning to go get a new guitar tomorrow but I'm working evening shift and probably have to stay super late tomorrow like today since one the guys has to stay home for the rest of the week. Oh well, Saturday...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I don't have any CDs anymore, but I still have my massive collection of MP3s from my teens/early 20s. There's so much messed up in there, I haven't even bothered with the metadata for a lot of it. A few months ago I went through and just deleted stuff I knew I wasn't going to fix. Lots of duplicates, albums without track numbers, etc etc.


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I put on one of my Met Club shirts after I took a shower today, and I feel kinda old now. I mean I'm not old, but the shirt is from 2011 and (not counting work clothes) is one of the newer shirts I have. I only had one kid when I got that shirt, and about half my closet I had no kids when I got them.


----------



## p0ke

wheresthefbomb said:


> I don't have any CDs anymore, but I still have my massive collection of MP3s from my teens/early 20s. There's so much messed up in there, I haven't even bothered with the metadata for a lot of it. A few months ago I went through and just deleted stuff I knew I wasn't going to fix. Lots of duplicates, albums without track numbers, etc etc.



Oh man, I hated that stuff so much back when I still had actual mp3's! I also had a collection spanning something like 2001-2012 which started out as a Kazaa downloads directory and later "evolved" into a somewhat sorted music collection  Then I always kept a "Mixed garbage" folder with around 10000 files with no metadata or missing/wrong information. In that sense I'm happy that the HDD I stored those on broke a number of years ago, but I did loose some songs that aren't available anywhere anymore.


----------



## thraxil

p0ke said:


> Oh man, I hated that stuff so much back when I still had actual mp3's! I also had a collection spanning something like 2001-2012 which started out as a Kazaa downloads directory and later "evolved" into a somewhat sorted music collection  Then I always kept a "Mixed garbage" folder with around 10000 files with no metadata or missing/wrong information. In that sense I'm happy that the HDD I stored those on broke a number of years ago, but I did loose some songs that aren't available anywhere anymore.


I was a (fairly prominent) music blogger back in the mid-00's and on the distribution list for a bunch of record labels, so I'd get boxes full of CDs every week (many of them later switched to just sending us mp3 download links) sent to me. I'm also a programmer and a giant nerd, so I automated the ripping process and wrote my own music player backed by a relational database since none of the regular software could handle the number of tracks I had. It's evolved quite a bit over the years, but I still have it all and still use it. The current version is written in Go as a local web app with a Vue.js frontend for the player and uses CockroachDB as the database. The actual mp3s are all stored in a custom distributed filesystem that I wrote (it spreads data across multiple drives so I can recover from losing a couple hard drives at any given time). Right now, it's at 101793 tracks. (mostly) full metadata on all of them, plus ratings and play records (I can pull up a list of timestamps for every time that I listened to a given track). For mobile, I just have a script that copies all my 5-star rated tracks onto an SD card that I put in a Sansa Clip. Everyone's gotta have a hobby, I guess...


----------



## thebeesknees22

damn..... I totally forgot the F1 race in MTL was coming up, and I didn't look for tickets in time.


----------



## Adieu

Holidays in different nations are driving me nuts

Working freelance on Eastern European client stuff for a supposedly-UK subsidiary of a multinational nominally based in Austria, with a back office in the Philippines... I can never quite tell when the hell waking up for the expectation of paid work was a waste of time

And as a freelancer, no work = no pay and overseas clients = very damn odd hours

This week I've already wasted time and lost sleep over Philippine independence and something festive in Austria over the corpse of Chris (which is apparently a whole thing, and not just a city founded by necrophiliacs with morbid naming sense in Texas)...


----------



## Legion

Parents visiting. They're a cranky lot. And my wife is the type that doesn't take bullshit from anyone.

I'm stuck in the middle.

We're in Vegas rn and my mom's completely horrified at how "immodestly" the women are dressed. My dad's like "I think the gays are a problem here"


This might have been a mistake. 


Fuck me.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Legion said:


> Parents visiting. They're a cranky lot. And my wife is the type that doesn't take bullshit from anyone.
> 
> I'm stuck in the middle.
> 
> We're in Vegas rn and my mom's completely horrified at how "immodestly" the women are dressed. My dad's like "I think the gays are a problem here"
> 
> 
> This might have been a mistake.
> 
> 
> Fuck me.









hope you find a good hiding spot sir. Duck and cover. ....duck and cover.


----------



## Adieu

Legion said:


> We're in Vegas rn and my mom's completely horrified at how "immodestly" the women are dressed. My dad's like "I think the gays are a problem here"
> 
> 
> This might have been a mistake.
> 
> 
> Fuck me.



As opposed to where? Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Legion

Adieu said:


> As opposed to where? Saudi Arabia?


India. They're south Indian old school conservative types.


----------



## Adieu

Legion said:


> India. They're south Indian old school conservative types.



Well then they probably wouldn't like it ANYWHERE in America anyway... either dirty exhibitionist liberal perverts or cow murderer christian conservatives wherever you look


----------



## Legion

Adieu said:


> Well then they probably wouldn't like it ANYWHERE in America anyway... either dirty exhibitionist liberal perverts or cow murderer christian conservatives wherever you look


Sadly this is true. 



Normally people like them are an instant write off to me. But these guys are my parents. 

Sigh.


----------



## Adieu

Legion said:


> Sadly this is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally people like them are an instant write off to me. But these guys are my parents.
> 
> Sigh.



Can the wife relate at least? Or is she from an entirely different culture?


----------



## Legion

Adieu said:


> Can the wife relate at least? Or is she from an entirely different culture?


Wife's great. Just cannot stand their tantrums. Which...I cannot really blame her. She's Indian too, and obv same generation as me so we're progressives, just that my folks are conservative.


----------



## bostjan

Back in the 90's, there was a young guy in Sarajevo who was a local hero during the Bosnian War. He nimbly and quickly ran down the street where fighting was happening, dodging mortars with a bag of groceries under his arm. When someone threw a grenade at him, he kicked it and made a perfect field goal between two vacant buildings so that no one was hurt. When the owner of the Detroit Lions saw the footage of this on the news, he was swiftly hired by the NFL and moved to the USA. Later, his mom called him, sobbing: "How could you move away like that? There is nothing to eat; we are starving. Your younger brother was violently beaten yesterday, and there is no medical help for him! Our house is burning and no fire department will come to help us. I had to bribe two police officers yesterday not to jail us just because of our ethnic heritage. Things have never been this bad for us. I'll never forgive you for moving us all to Detroit!"

It's a joke, of course, but the USA is not exactly what people in other places used to think it was. Maybe that veil has come down in the past few years, but definitely things aren't so great here, not that they are horrible, either. It's just a different set of worries and problems, really... well, depending on where you are and how wealthy you are here.


----------



## Kaura

Clocked out of work at 12:30am so the corner shop down the street was already closed and only food I had at home was two cold weiners. I decided to hit the McDonald's drive-thru but there was like a 4-car line. In the middle of the night, in the middle of the week.


----------



## MFB

Fuck, I think my LTD Alexi showed up but I really don't want to have to tell them I'm cancelling my pre-order, and part of me feels like if I see it, then I'm going to want to take it home even though I have no need for it. I'm trying to move two basses, so that I'm down to just my P-bass and 5-string, and guitars I'm set between my EC's and Telecaster, so it'd just be wasted.


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> I was banned from playing Clue by a former partner because I would look at peoples cards when they weren't hiding them. It's a detective game, what kind of good detective ignores a perfectly good clue?



Ya, in my friend group, I'm always the dealer because someone has to know how to "shuffle" cards. But if we're talking about being competetive in casinos...I need to get better at counting cards.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, in my friend group, I'm always the dealer because someone has to know how to "shuffle" cards. But if we're talking about being competetive in casinos...I need to get better at counting cards.



I'm only good at cheating at board games, I don't have enough interest to learn to be good at real card games. Even Magic I'm only mediocre at despite playing for most of my life. 

For all my addictive personality traits, I couldn't give a piss about gambling. Call it a win,.


----------



## nightflameauto

Took Thursday and Friday off. My big vacation?

Three days (Thursday, Friday, Saturday) of hauling branches to the dump, and a day (Sunday) to mow and clean up the yard.

I came back to work feeling like death. Allergies after all that, and super dry windy days on top of it, are kicking my ass. I just want to sleep and lay in the shower all day. Ugh.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

nightflameauto said:


> Took Thursday and Friday off. My big vacation?
> 
> Three days (Thursday, Friday, Saturday) of hauling branches to the dump, and a day (Sunday) to mow and clean up the yard.
> 
> I came back to work feeling like death. Allergies after all that, and super dry windy days on top of it, are kicking my ass. I just want to sleep and lay in the shower all day. Ugh.


Ugh, that sucks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The county is doing construction on my street and ripping up all the curb to install new drains/pipes. So not only have they temporarily moved my mailbox a literal block away, now my car will basically be trapped in my driveway while they work on this shit


----------



## ImNotAhab

I bloody hate sour beers and it's the only new beers places seem to be doing lately.

Horrendous.


----------



## Bodes

ImNotAhab said:


> I bloody hate sour beers and it's the only new beers places seem to be doing lately.
> 
> Horrendous.



I am sure there is a good one out there..... Oh who am I kidding? They are all terrible!

I like trying new beers, but yeah, sours can go jum in a lake.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I fucking love sour beers, but I find it's definitely the most polarizing among the craft beers and its a love it or hate it situation. Not a big fan of Flemish sours, though, even though I like malt vinegar.


----------



## Steinmetzify

My company decided to change our (pretty tiny as far as a dept goes) pay scale, and now I have to figure out how to scam it to make more $$$. 

On duty this, extra day that etc…


----------



## BornToLooze

Steinmetzify said:


> My company decided to change our (pretty tiny as far as a dept goes) pay scale, and now I have to figure out how to scam it to make more $$$.
> 
> On duty this, extra day that etc…



You mean like actual extra $$$ or as little work as possible for same $$$?


----------



## Steinmetzify

BornToLooze said:


> You mean like actual extra $$$ or as little work as possible for same $$$?



Meaning we were at THIS, and they decided to change THAT thing to less money but THIS thing to more money, so now we have to figure out how to balance it out to make the SAME money if not more. 

The idea is they pay us LESS, but not one of us is down for that for obvious reasons…


----------



## BornToLooze

Steinmetzify said:


> Meaning we were at THIS, and they decided to change THAT thing to less money but THIS thing to more money, so now we have to figure out how to balance it out to make the SAME money if not more.
> 
> The idea is they pay us LESS, but not one of us is down for that for obvious reasons…


IDK what your job is, but if it's possible to milk the hell out of THIS to make more $$$ instead of doing THAT, watch a bunch of Breadstick RIcky on Youtube or Tiktok (your preference), otherwise I would suggest instead of working HERE you work over THERE.

One Ricky video that really applies to me today...

Also, my first world problem...I farted today at work, and I wasn't really sure if I shit myself, or I just blew some of the sweat off.


----------



## p0ke

Bodes said:


> I am sure there is a good one out there..... Oh who am I kidding? They are all terrible!
> 
> I like trying new beers, but yeah, sours can go jum in a lake.



I mostly agree, but there are indeed good ones too. Brooklyn Bel Air is one of the good ones that's generally available everywhere. Also, me and a friend made a raspberry sour wheat beer, and that turned out really good. Perfect for a hot summer day. The recipe said to use 500g of malts and we put the whole 1kg bag in it, which resulted it being more wheaty and less sour. It's still definitely sour, but not overly so.

In general though, IMO the whole craft beer scene is so damned saturated with stuff that I wouldn't even call beer in a blind test that I'd rather get the cheapest plain lager instead as protest. And I was into craft beers before it was trendy.


----------



## thraxil

With pandemic travel restrictions lifted, friends are visiting us again. That means dealing with houseguests. Now I'm supposed to, like, have a conversation with someone in my kitchen in the morning before I've had any coffee? That is unreasonable.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I don't drink anymore but I used to love Lindemans Framboise Lambic raspberry. If the sour-beers that are being mentioned here are anything like that, I'd def enjoy them. Of course I'm the white trash guy that used to marinate sour gummy bears in vodka so I don't exactly have the most refined palette.


----------



## Demiurge

I dug sour beers for a bit, likely as counter-programming to bitter double-IPA dystopia that took over the craft beer market. Then one day I realized that I didn't enjoy any of it anymore. I wish I could say it helped me slim-down, but cutting booze makes me snacky, which is an ultra-FWP.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I made a prickly pear gose with my cousin last year and it was perfect for summer. Kind of want to do a watermelon one next.


----------



## nightflameauto

FWP: Power dropped last night right during our prime "sittin' and veggin' for the evening" time. Sure, that meant I got to bed early, but it also meant I feel completely displaced this morning. Something's just . . . off.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

You know what really grinds my gears with craft beer? You go to a fancy beer place and there'll be like ten IPAs to choose from, half a dozen sours, several lagers, one pilsner, two stouts or porters, and precisely ZERO brown ales.

What gives? Brown ales are awesome. But almost nobody makes them. I've seen one craft one in the US, and otherwise we have Newcastle and Modelo Negra.


----------



## thraxil

LiveOVErdrive said:


> You know what really grinds my gears with craft beer? You go to a fancy beer place and there'll be like ten IPAs to choose from, half a dozen sours, several lagers, one pilsner, two stouts or porters, and precisely ZERO brown ales.


The ratio at pubs over here is basically:

* 16 different IPAs and pale ales
* 1 basic lager (either Kronenbourg 1664 or Heineken)
* Guinness

I didn't used to hate IPAs, but I do now.


----------



## p0ke

thraxil said:


> The ratio at pubs over here is basically:
> 
> * 16 different IPAs and pale ales
> * 1 basic lager (either Kronenbourg 1664 or Heineken)
> * Guinness
> 
> I didn't used to hate IPAs, but I do now.


Yeah, like I said, those are so damned oversaturated these days. I'm really into IPA's and other pale ales, but I'm not into the fact that there's a million kinds of them with barely any difference (apart from some being almost undrinkable). Over here the IPA trend has passed a bit, and now sours and goses seem to be the big thing, but general bars don't have that kind of stuff on tap anyway. They'll just have something like this:

* The cheapest reindeer piss (lager) you can imagine
* A slightly better lager (Heineken/Aura/etc.)
* Wheat beer. This year every place seems to have the 1664 Blanc on tap, which I definitely don't mind, but before that they all had Hoegaarden which IMO is even better.
+ some places also have exactly one IPA

and then they'll have cider and long drink on tap.

The rest are in bottles, and they might only have 1-2 of each in the fridge, so if me and two friends buy the same beer, the third person gets a warm beer 

Specialized beer places are a different story though, they're usually owned by a brewery and serve whatever they're currently making so it's impossible to say what the general ratio might be like.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

For a while there was some kind of race to the top for ABV on all the craft beers too. Everything was 9 percent or higher. It's like if I go to a brewpub I want to try a bunch of beers. Not drink one pint and fall asleep.


----------



## Kaura

ImNotAhab said:


> I bloody hate sour beers and it's the only new beers places seem to be doing lately.
> 
> Horrendous.



I feel ya. I was gonna say Lindemans Kriek is pretty good but turns out it's a lambic even though it's pretty sour to my taste.

In other news, I still get the words "June" and "July" mixed. Was it really necessary to name two months that follow each other with such similar words? I always have to go through this stupid jingle my middle school English teacher taught us to remember which one is which.


----------



## MFB

Kaura said:


> I feel ya. I was gonna say Lindemans Kriek is pretty good but turns out it's a lambic even though it's pretty sour to my taste.
> 
> In other news, I still get the words "June" and "July" mixed. Was it really necessary to name two months that follow each other with such similar words? I always have to go through this stupid jingle my middle school English teacher taught us to remember which one is which.



You can blame Caesar/Rome's narcissism for fucking up the entire calendar year with July and August (in honor of Emperor Augustus)


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> You can blame Caesar/Rome's narcissism for fucking up the entire calendar year with July and August (in honor of Emperor Augustus)


If you really wanna go down a rabbit hole and hate the Julian calendar even more, look up the concept of the 13th month calendar and try not to get enraged at how we somehow collectively agreed to use an illogical calendar.

Also friendly reminder that at some point the calendar year used to start in March and one day was arbitrarily changed to January (September = septo = 7, October = octo = 8, November = Nona = 9, December = deca = 10), so it's all bullshit.


----------



## bostjan

<10% of the beer-drinkers I know prefer IPAs to other styles of beer, yet, you go to a bar, and, typically, they have a generic lager, the light version of that generic lager, and then weird IPAs that taste either like soap or sweaty gym socks. I've given IPAs way more chances than I ought to have, and I don't usually shy away from food that is considered bitter, if it's good. I love a good European ale, lager, porter, wheat, stout, or even sour. I like Indian beer, too. But I have yet to meet an IPA that I would actively seek out.

Re: the calendar - did you guys know that France, for a short while, had a metric calendar? 10 days in a week and 3 weeks in a month, with 12 months in a year... so 360 days in a year plus either 5 or 6 leap days with no defined patter for which was which, so the government had to decide each year how many leap days to add. So, all of that complication to shift things to base ten, and it's still a mess. I'd say either commit 100% or not at all. 10 days per dekaday, 10 dekadays per hectoday, 3.6524 hectodays per solar year... then divide one day into 10 decidays, each deciday into 10 centidays, and each centiday into 10 milidays. "Hey is anyone there?" "Just a miliday!"  Actually, that kind of works - a centiday works out to 14.4 minutes, which is almost exactly half of a television show, and is a pretty convenient amoutn of time. The problem is that standard prefixes only take you to mili- and micro- with nothin in-between, so one miliday is about 86.4 s or 1.44 minutes and one microday is 0.0864 s, which is too small to be practical. I guess you could drum up the obsolete prefix and make a dimiday 8.64 s, but if we want something close to a second, ...well, there's nothing convenient. Due to tidal forces, the Earth's rotation is very very gradually slowing down anyway, so, for science, we'd still have to standardize something that was independent of the solar day.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> <10% of the beer-drinkers I know prefer IPAs to other styles of beer, yet, you go to a bar, and, typically, they have a generic lager, the light version of that generic lager, and then weird IPAs that taste either like soap or sweaty gym socks. I've given IPAs way more chances than I ought to have, and I don't usually shy away from food that is considered bitter, if it's good. I love a good European ale, lager, porter, wheat, stout, or even sour. I like Indian beer, too. But I have yet to meet an IPA that I would actively seek out.
> 
> Re: the calendar - did you guys know that France, for a short while, had a metric calendar? 10 days in a week and 3 weeks in a month, with 12 months in a year... so 360 days in a year plus either 5 or 6 leap days with no defined patter for which was which, so the government had to decide each year how many leap days to add. So, all of that complication to shift things to base ten, and it's still a mess. I'd say either commit 100% or not at all. 10 days per dekaday, 10 dekadays per hectoday, 3.6524 hectodays per solar year... then divide one day into 10 decidays, each deciday into 10 centidays, and each centiday into 10 milidays. "Hey is anyone there?" "Just a miliday!"  Actually, that kind of works - a centiday works out to 14.4 minutes, which is almost exactly half of a television show, and is a pretty convenient amoutn of time. The problem is that standard prefixes only take you to mili- and micro- with nothin in-between, so one miliday is about 86.4 s or 1.44 minutes and one microday is 0.0864 s, which is too small to be practical. I guess you could drum up the obsolete prefix and make a dimiday 8.64 s, but if we want something close to a second, ...well, there's nothing convenient. Due to tidal forces, the Earth's rotation is very very gradually slowing down anyway, so, for science, we'd still have to standardize something that was independent of the solar day.


All the microbreweries make IPAs and their ilk because they're without a doubt the easiest to make, and there are a lot of hack brewers out there. IPAs are basically idiotproof compared to lagers or wheat beers.

IPAs differ greatly in the subcategories. West Coast (eg sierra nevada, lagunitas, summit) are super hoppy/borderline undrinkable dogshit typically, east coast are like mildly hoppy/borderline drinkable (harpoon has a good one). British pale ales are closer to East Coast style. The hazys are like a more fruit forward west coast ime

Part of the reason most people with taste buds hate IPAs (myself included) is the overly resinous/bitter quality from the assload of hops (which were used as preservatives/flavoring agents back in the day).


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> All the microbreweries make IPAs and their ilk because they're without a doubt the easiest to make, and there are a lot of hack brewers out there. IPAs are basically idiotproof compared to lagers or wheat beers.


Well... yes...

But...

*Ales* are easiest to make. Or most convenient in small batches without special equipment. I'm 100% fine with regular ales. I think the whole IPA thing started when ales had to be shipped long distances on sailing barges without refrigeration, so they hopped them up as a preserving factor. Then refrigeration and faster shipping came along, and then it was unnecessary when brewing supplies became universally available anyway. But then someone probably made some nasty skunky-ass pale ale, and in order to cover up how gross it turned out, added a shit ton of hops. The result was even more gross, but the person must have been a marketing genius, because now all of the upper-middle-class weekend beer-enjoyers are spending sometimes $60 on a 4-pack of Heady Topper in cans. You couldn't _pay_ me $60 to drink a four pack of that stuff. It tastes like someone played football for three weeks, peed in their pants, then ran the wash with lye soap, and collected the water that came out of the washer into cans. I don't get it, like not even a little bit. To whomever enjoys that flavour - good for you.

And I love cilantro, I love dark chocolate, I love Brussels sprouts - not too many bitter foods or foods that people say taste like soap turn me off. But whatever variety of hops they put in IPA, to me, tastes like soap. If they say it's citrusy- it means, to me, it will taste like a citrus-scented soap. I don't get it.

Maybe IPA is easier to make because it's ale, and it's "easy" to cover up shortcomings from the brewing and filtering process by adding really strong hops, but, to many of us, those really strong hops don't improve the bad flavour.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Well... yes...
> 
> But...
> 
> *Ales* are easiest to make. Or most convenient in small batches without special equipment. I'm 100% fine with regular ales. I think the whole IPA thing started when ales had to be shipped long distances on sailing barges without refrigeration, so they hopped them up as a preserving factor. Then refrigeration and faster shipping came along, and then it was unnecessary when brewing supplies became universally available anyway. But then someone probably made some nasty skunky-ass pale ale, and in order to cover up how gross it turned out, added a shit ton of hops. The result was even more gross, but the person must have been a marketing genius, because now all of the upper-middle-class weekend beer-enjoyers are spending sometimes $60 on a 4-pack of Heady Topper in cans. You couldn't _pay_ me $60 to drink a four pack of that stuff. It tastes like someone played football for three weeks, peed in their pants, then ran the wash with lye soap, and collected the water that came out of the washer into cans. I don't get it, like not even a little bit. To whomever enjoys that flavour - good for you.
> 
> And I love cilantro, I love dark chocolate, I love Brussels sprouts - not too many bitter foods or foods that people say taste like soap turn me off. But whatever variety of hops they put in IPA, to me, tastes like soap. If they say it's citrusy- it means, to me, it will taste like a citrus-scented soap. I don't get it.
> 
> Maybe IPA is easier to make because it's ale, and it's "easy" to cover up shortcomings from the brewing and filtering process by adding really strong hops, but, to many of us, those really strong hops don't improve the bad flavour.


I dabble in brewing and my uncle/cousin have been doing it regularly for years. We all started with making IPAs because they're dead simple to make, and they get you drunk fast enough that the taste isn't as important 

The hops are generally added after the wort is done. Most people I know don't add extra hops after brewing as it can make the bitter resin notes even worse. Blending different types of hops gives different flavor profiles. The yeast is the most important part for any beer imo. Dutch scientists worked with a brewery and found that just by manipulating the yeast they could drastically change flavor profiles in a beer.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> I dabble in brewing and my uncle/cousin have been doing it regularly for years. We all started with making IPAs because they're dead simple to make, and they get you drunk fast enough that the taste isn't as important
> 
> The hops are added after the wort is done. Most people I know don't add extra hops after brewing as it makes the bitter resin notes even worse.


A lot of IPAs brewed here in New England add the pelletized hops at each step and call it "continually hopped," which is why the bitter resin notes are so bad. My guess above was intended to be comical rather than serious in nature, but I feel like there may be a hint of truth to it at a high level. It might come from a slightly different angle, being that, to get a higher alcohol content, a stronger malt was used, and more sugar was converted into alcohol, making the brew taste stronger, and the extra hoppiness served dual purpose to cover some of that taste up in a way that was especially off-putting to people new to beer drinking, so no one got unexpected alcohol poisoning and people with a high tolerance to the alcohol might have a high tolerance to the extra hops anyway...

But I'm still just guessing. All I know for sure is that I prefer pale ale to IPA, brown ale to pale ale, and any other sort of beer to ale. Yet I keep coming back to try IPAs whenever someone who hears I like beers suggests them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> A lot of IPAs brewed here in New England add the pelletized hops at each step and call it "continually hopped," which is why the bitter resin notes are so bad. My guess above was intended to be comical rather than serious in nature, but I feel like there may be a hint of truth to it at a high level. It might come from a slightly different angle, being that, to get a higher alcohol content, a stronger malt was used, and more sugar was converted into alcohol, making the brew taste stronger, and the extra hoppiness served dual purpose to cover some of that taste up in a way that was especially off-putting to people new to beer drinking, so no one got unexpected alcohol poisoning and people with a high tolerance to the alcohol might have a high tolerance to the extra hops anyway...
> 
> But I'm still just guessing. All I know for sure is that I prefer pale ale to IPA, brown ale to pale ale, and any other sort of beer to ale. Yet I keep coming back to try IPAs whenever someone who hears I like beers suggests them.


I was kind of joking, but ime the kind of people buying high abv IPAs aren't typically buying them for the flavor. When I was in college I worked at a liquor store and I would ask people why they chose x beer over y, mostly for my own entertainment. The majority of people I talked to that were buying high abv IPAs just liked getting smashed faster. There were of course the token hipsters who gave a shit about the flavor profiles and such, but most seemed to just want to get drunk as fast as possible.


I'm always trying new beers, and I can count on one hand the number of times I've found an IPA that I've actually liked. I literally spent 2 months last summer cruising down the west coast just trying any beers I could get my hands on, and I'd say 80% of the time I was sorely disappointed by the IPAs. Conversely when I went to visit family in Maine, I found tons of great beers. I think I just really hate west coast style IPAs


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was kind of joking, but ime the kind of people buying high abv IPAs aren't typically buying them for the flavor. When I was in college I worked at a liquor store and I would ask people why they chose x beer over y, mostly for my own entertainment. The majority of people I talked to that were buying high abv IPAs just liked getting smashed faster. There were of course the token hipsters who gave a shit about the flavor profiles and such, but most seemed to just want to get drunk as fast as possible.


"Fuckin' amateur hour over here. You don't drink beer to get smashed. You drink distilled alcohols to get smashed." / every drinker ever


----------



## /wrists

My car's heater core is leaking coolant.


----------



## CanserDYI

evade said:


> My car's heater core is leaking coolant.


I'm not sure this is a first world problem, that's just a straight up problem, friend.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> "Fuckin' amateur hour over here. You don't drink beer to get smashed. You drink distilled alcohols to get smashed." / every drinker ever


Some people just like beer and not spirits. Plus some people have weird hangups about getting smashed on harder stuff


----------



## wheresthefbomb

So couple years ago I trained my body to poop first thing in the morning. So far so good.

Except what usually happens, is I wake up, and immediately go out do my business, then I come back in the house and start making my oatmeal and coffee and before I know it my butt is all "IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN"

and that is why I start most days by pooping 2-3 times


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I don't taste bitterness very strongly at all, so I enjoy IPAs. But I enjoy variety a lot more.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was kind of joking, but ime the kind of people buying high abv IPAs aren't typically buying them for the flavor. When I was in college I worked at a liquor store and I would ask people why they chose x beer over y, mostly for my own entertainment. The majority of people I talked to that were buying high abv IPAs just liked getting smashed faster. There were of course the token hipsters who gave a shit about the flavor profiles and such, but most seemed to just want to get drunk as fast as possible.



Usually when I'm buying beer, if I can't decide between two I'll just choose the one with the higher ABV  But in general IMO the sweet spot is around 5.5%, anything lower just lacks that little bite and higher often has that distinct cheap alcohol taste. There are exceptions of course.


----------



## thraxil

I think IPAs just fell into the same trap as hot sauces and developed a culture of oneupmanship. Hot sauce consumers and makers each keep needing a hotter one to prove that they've got a bigger dick and IPAs ratchet up the hops/bitterness for the same reason.

I love hot sauces and enjoy that feeling of putting some food in my mouth and immediately regretting every choice in my life that lead up to that moment, but I could care less about the scovilles and I still really want some actual flavor along with the heat.

I wouldn't mind IPAs if they were just one of many options. Sometimes bitter and hoppy is a nice change of pace. It's just that they took over so completely and pushed everything else out. I've had a few experiences lately where I go to a pub and they literally do not have any beers that aren't IPAs.


----------



## p0ke

^ @thraxil Agreed, absolutely same here with both hot sauce and beer 

I'm an idiot, so I tried a naga morich wings challenge one time, and I handled about 3/4 of the way and then it started to burn my stomach so bad I had to give up. My friend tasted the sauce from the tip of his finger and that was already too much for him. The day after, when I took a dump it was literally sizzling  But the sauce also tasted really good, it had this sweetness to it, which is what I like in hot sauces. The "1up" hot sauces usually just taste acidy and I don't like that.

As for IPA's, it's the balance of hops/bitterness that makes it good. There's one bulk NEIPA over here that nails it, so that's always my "backup beer" that I buy when tasting new beers so I've got something to flush it down with if the new ones aren't good. Usually though, when I'm drinking beer I'll buy maybe 2-4 new special ones to test out and then a 24-pack of cheap bulk beer and always make sure to drink the special ones first, because after maybe 5-6 beers it doesn't make much difference anymore, so might as well drink something cheap the rest of the day.



nightflameauto said:


> "Fuckin' amateur hour over here. You don't drink beer to get smashed. You drink distilled alcohols to get smashed." / every drinker ever



Yeah, if you actually wanna get smashed quickly. I usually prefer to do it slowly and in a controlled way, so beer is better for that. If I want to get drunk real quick I'll drink red wine, anything stronger than that and I think I'll just pass out these days.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I lacerated the middle finger-tip on my left hand a few days ago... rather deep. Took over 24 hours for it to stop bleeding. 

The laceration is like a millimeter or so above where I press to fret. Thought I was safe to resume playing a couple days ago... went to slide up the board and OUCH!!... top string slides into the cut and filets it back open. Then yesterday tried to play again.. was able to for a few minutes but then went to bend and OWW!... string slips into the healing cut, opening it up again! 

Going to give it a day or two before trying to play again but I think my finger hates me at this point.


----------



## bostjan

Wow, in the last page:
1. Car leaking fluid from heater
2. Alaskan has to use outhouse multiple times a day
3. Finn potentially gets a stomach ulcer
4. Texan nearly exsanguinates, then cannot heal properly.

Sounds more like real problems for people living in the first-world than "first world problems."


----------



## youngthrasher9

The buyer we had under contract for our home could not secure financing so we have to release them from contract and find a new buyer.  

And we’re living with my parents until the contract was up.

We just want to fuck in peace


----------



## Adieu

High Plains Drifter said:


> I lacerated the middle finger-tip on my left hand a few days ago... rather deep. Took over 24 hours for it to stop bleeding.
> 
> The laceration is like a millimeter or so above where I press to fret. Thought I was safe to resume playing a couple days ago... went to slide up the board and OUCH!!... top string slides into the cut and filets it back open. Then yesterday tried to play again.. was able to for a few minutes but then went to bend and OWW!... string slips into the healing cut, opening it up again!
> 
> Going to give it a day or two before trying to play again but I think my finger hates me at this point.



Jeez, how do you play guitar and not know these things?

Hand cuts need to be hit with iodine tincture then superglue (CA). Anything that isn't a chunk of meat out of it will heal in 24-48 hours... otherwise, it's gonna be a reopening wreck for over a week.

Cuts in places that aren't fingertips can also be sealed with strong clearcoar nailpolish. Same idea, slightly less hard, may be more flexible if it's a good nailpolish.


----------



## Demiurge

youngthrasher9 said:


> The buyer we had under contract for our home could not secure financing so we have to release them from contract and find a new buyer.
> 
> And we’re living with my parents until the contract was up.
> 
> We just want to fuck in peace


With the home prices now, that's got to be a more common issue with financing dropping-out. A house up the street from me just sold in the high $600k's and was probably worth somewhere in the $400k's it listed in the high $500k's. Banks aren't going to fund bidding wars and loan above appraisal.


----------



## Adieu

Demiurge said:


> With the home prices now, that's got to be a more common issue with financing dropping-out. A house up the street from me just sold in the high $600k's and was probably worth somewhere in the $400k's it listed in the high $500k's. Banks aren't going to fund bidding wars and loan above appraisal.



I'm confused about something: how the hell does a house sell for over asking???

If it's REALLY desirable and underpriced, wouldn't somebody show up immediately and pay cash for asking same day?

And if it DIDN'T sell right away... doesn't that mean that it's NOT that good???


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Adieu said:


> I'm confused about something: how the hell does a house sell for over asking???
> 
> If it's REALLY desirable and underpriced, wouldn't somebody show up immediately and pay cash for asking same day?
> 
> And if it DIDN'T sell right away... doesn't that mean that it's NOT that good???


bidding wars.


----------



## Kaura

I think I found a new addiction, the Monster Java. The thing is chugging two of those a day is as expensive as having 10 beers a day and instead of alcoholism and liver failure you get diabetes.


----------



## jaxadam

Demiurge said:


> With the home prices now, that's got to be a more common issue with financing dropping-out. A house up the street from me just sold in the high $600k's and was probably worth somewhere in the $400k's it listed in the high $500k's. Banks aren't going to fund bidding wars and loan above appraisal.



A house near here sold for $1,440,000 last March. His wife had a stroke so he wanted to move. It just resold for $2,680,000 a week ago. All they did was a new roof and some minor fix-up shit. It is absolutely ridiculous and I’ve never seen anything like this.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> bidding wars.



How does that happen? Two or more people who DON'T have the money, but ask the owner to hold it for them?

Or idiot buyers who walk in to view/negotiate with other buyers (or shills!) present in the room???


----------



## nightflameauto

We've gotten offers on our house lately that really make us wonder. And these are cold-call, buy as-is offers from places known in the neighborhood to pay exactly what they say they're gonna pay. It's tempting, but then you're stuck having to move and, more importantly, having to buy another house in this absolutely fuck-everybody, kill the heathens housing market.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Adieu said:


> How does that happen? Two or more people who DON'T have the money, but ask the owner to hold it for them?
> 
> Or idiot buyers who walk in to view/negotiate with other buyers (or shills!) present in the room???


Potential buyers get a preapproval for a certain dollar amount that is primarily determined by the bank’s calculation of their debt to income ratio. They then go out with their real estate and view homes they are interested in. If they like it enough, they can put in an offer. Until the loan is finalized and the deed is committed, back up offers can still typically be made in the event that the pending contract fails. Before a contract is signed, the seller can consider any offer before signing a contract. This is where a bidding war starts. If there is offers at different values that’s always considered, and different loan types, closing cost agreements, and contingency’s are often considered. The buyer that gets their contract signed and agreed to by the seller then commits to earnest money which is typically like $500, the title company holds that as “good will deposit” of sorts. If the loan process fails, or the buyer backs out do to a low appraisal, the buyer keeps the earnest money, but if they just change their mind on the contract the seller keeps it as a convenience fee of sorts. 

The most common reason a loan fails during underwriting or final approval, are typically to the buyers debt to income ratio increases after the first credit check that happens during the preapproval process (like if they ran their credit card balance up, or got a car loan or some such). The second most common reason is that they falsified intentionally or otherwise their income on the preapproval paperwork. This can happen for a number of reasons. One of which being if a big portion of the income isn’t provable with documents like paystubs, where someone does side work under the table, the other can be something really simple like working a “full time” job where the breadwinner actually doesn’t consistently reach the hours per week they calculated for on the preapproval paperwork.


----------



## youngthrasher9

jaxadam said:


> A house near here sold for $1,440,000 last March. His wife had a stroke so he wanted to move. It just resold for $2,680,000 a week ago. All they did was a new roof and some minor fix-up shit. It is absolutely ridiculous and I’ve never seen anything like this.


Now that the money is completely gone I can tell this story. 

I bought my home in north Idaho for $165,000 in January of 2020. Did nothing except paint one bedroom and refloor the same room. In October of 2021, I sold it for $265,000. 

This house that I’m selling now I only paid $99,000 in BFE Alabama so this one is not going to be as profitable. 

I am no real estate expert but I had some dumb luck.


----------



## thebeesknees22

youngthrasher9 said:


> Now that the money is completely gone I can tell this story.
> 
> I bought my home in north Idaho for $165,000 in January of 2020. Did nothing except paint one bedroom and refloor the same room. In October of 2021, I sold it for $265,000.
> 
> This house that I’m selling now I only paid $99,000 in BFE Alabama so this one is not going to be as profitable.
> 
> I am no real estate expert but I had some dumb luck.



i've like totally had the opposite luck. I finally save up enough for a down payment one year and then the price jumps $100k out of my range. ...i save up enough another year and it jumps another $70k-$100k out of my range

lol


----------



## jaxadam

youngthrasher9 said:


> Now that the money is completely gone I can tell this story.
> 
> I bought my home in north Idaho for $165,000 in January of 2020. Did nothing except paint one bedroom and refloor the same room. In October of 2021, I sold it for $265,000.
> 
> This house that I’m selling now I only paid $99,000 in BFE Alabama so this one is not going to be as profitable.
> 
> I am no real estate expert but I had some dumb luck.



No I hear you man, you didn’t have dumb luck, you had very good market timing.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Adieu said:


> Jeez, how do you play guitar and not know these things?
> 
> Hand cuts need to be hit with iodine tincture then superglue (CA). Anything that isn't a chunk of meat out of it will heal in 24-48 hours... otherwise, it's gonna be a reopening wreck for over a week.
> 
> Cuts in places that aren't fingertips can also be sealed with strong clearcoar nailpolish. Same idea, slightly less hard, may be more flexible if it's a good nailpolish



I'd rather bitch about it than actually do something about it, duh


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

thraxil said:


> I think IPAs just fell into the same trap as hot sauces and developed a culture of oneupmanship. Hot sauce consumers and makers each keep needing a hotter one to prove that they've got a bigger dick and IPAs ratchet up the hops/bitterness for the same reason.
> 
> I love hot sauces and enjoy that feeling of putting some food in my mouth and immediately regretting every choice in my life that lead up to that moment, but I could care less about the scovilles and I still really want some actual flavor along with the heat.
> 
> I wouldn't mind IPAs if they were just one of many options. Sometimes bitter and hoppy is a nice change of pace. It's just that they took over so completely and pushed everything else out. I've had a few experiences lately where I go to a pub and they literally do not have any beers that aren't IPAs.


That's totally it. The minute they introduced IBUs to measure bitterness, there was a number to game.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Walked into the liquor store last night of my run; they had a bunch of prepackaged whiskey/coke/tea things...I grabbed a tea that was honey, lemonade and JD...and fuck the philistine that I am I really liked it...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The couch in my gear room is fucking hideous (i got it for free when I first bought the place), so that needs to be kicked to the curb asap. Unfortunately there is no curb right now. I'm pretty sure no one is going to want it either, so then I'd have to chop the damn thing up and drag it chunk by chunk to the dump.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> The couch in my gear room is fucking hideous (i got it for free when I first bought the place), so that needs to be kicked to the curb asap. Unfortunately there is no curb right now. I'm pretty sure no one is going to want it either, so then I'd have to chop the damn thing up and drag it chunk by chunk to the dump.


if the cushions are good you can have it re-upholstered. Not sure how expensive that is though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> if the cushions are good you can have it re-upholstered. Not sure how expensive that is though.


The cushions are trashed.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> Some people just like beer and not spirits. Plus some people have weird hangups about getting smashed on harder stuff



And stuff like Shiner and Lone Star is a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> I think I found a new addiction, the Monster Java. The thing is chugging two of those a day is as expensive as having 10 beers a day and instead of alcoholism and liver failure you get diabetes.


Tried one of these for the first time last week and never again. It tastes like someone poured paint thinner into shirt coffee. I'd rather just get another flavour of Monster or an iced coffee.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> The couch in my gear room is fucking hideous (i got it for free when I first bought the place), so that needs to be kicked to the curb asap. Unfortunately there is no curb right now. I'm pretty sure no one is going to want it either, so then I'd have to chop the damn thing up and drag it chunk by chunk to the dump.


Its remarkable what people will take for free if you post them to craigslist or a local buy-nothing group on facebook.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> The cushions are trashed.



If you can get some discount foam and fabric/leatherette, you can just reupholster the damn thing


----------



## thebeesknees22

I got a 40% off any UAD bundle plus an extra 25% off. 

I thought awesome! I've never seen it that cheap, and I planned on getting the new hitsville EQ.......but when I was putting my bundle together for like the 4th time I forgot and grabbed a reverb instead.. oops. Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I've always hated cats. I was a little kid, wanted to pet the little kitty, and feral cat turned into a hairball with claws.

On the flip side...my MIL is one bad day away from crazy cat lady, and her mom is old school enough of a Mexican I've made jokes about her being a bruja. It might sound racially insensitive or something...but my wife wanted to go see her mom, and me (the person who loathes cats), has been texting them to ask if someone pet Nola for me.

There has to be some bruja magic going on or something, somebody's laying some hoodoo on me to make me this concerned about a cat.


----------



## Seabeast2000

LiveOVErdrive said:


> That's totally it. The minute they introduced IBUs to measure bitterness, there was a number to game.



International Bitterness Units yes! Sour faced leaders hyping and throwing shade at one another for likes, clicks and views.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> So, I've always hated cats. I was a little kid, wanted to pet the little kitty, and feral cat turned into a hairball with claws.
> 
> On the flip side...my MIL is one bad day away from crazy cat lady, and her mom is old school enough of a Mexican I've made jokes about her being a bruja. It might sound racially insensitive or something...but my wife wanted to go see her mom, and me (the person who loathes cats), has been texting them to ask if someone pet Nola for me.
> 
> There has to be some bruja magic going on or something, somebody's laying some hoodoo on me to make me this concerned about a cat.



A few thoughts:

1. All Cats Are Beautiful (but all cats are maybe not for petting)
2. Talking about witch shit is a good way to get witch shit. 
3. With the above points in mind, I sincerely advise you to stay on that cat's good side.


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> A few thoughts:
> 
> 1. All Cats Are Beautiful (but all cats are maybe not for petting)
> 2. Talking about witch shit is a good way to get witch shit.
> 3. With the above points in mind, I sincerely advise you to stay on that cat's good side.



1. Questionable
2. I'm a pagan that prays to Fenrir, it's more trying to figure out what kind of witch shit I'm dealing with
3.She likes to crawl up in people's lap to get petted. But she's young enough she doesn't realize you don't have to dig your claws in to get up there. She might have got YEETed for that one. We made up.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I think I found a new addiction, the Monster Java. The thing is chugging two of those a day is as expensive as having 10 beers a day and instead of alcoholism and liver failure you get diabetes.



Monster Java? So it's like coffee flavored energy drink? If so, I have to try it!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

p0ke said:


> Monster Java? So it's like coffee flavored energy drink? If so, I have to try it!


nah it's watered down coffee with extra caffeine


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Monster Java? So it's like coffee flavored energy drink? If so, I have to try it!



Pretty much what @KnightBrolaire said. It's just expensive and sweet af iced coffee. But they have the X-presso versions too in small cans and they're bit darker. I bought mine from the local K-market.


----------



## MFB

Welp, went further into the Axe presets catalog and found the best Recto patch in the mid-90s portion, so you better believe I've been playing stuff for the past 4.5 hrs with it 

Now my left wrist is sort as all fuck, but it sounded too good to not play for so long


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I keep buying shitty pizza from the place down the street even though I know that it's shitty pizza 

this is the third time, and the last time

s/o to my colon sorry abt all the bread and cheese bud


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Pretty much what @KnightBrolaire said. It's just expensive and sweet af iced coffee. But they have the X-presso versions too in small cans and they're bit darker. I bought mine from the local K-market.


Huh, sounds like I might like it anyway, if it's the right kind of sweet. I usually just buy the Valio Eila ice latte, it comes in 1l milk cartons so it doesn't run out immediately  Sometimes if I'm really thirsty I might accidentally drink the whole carton at once, and that makes me quite dizzy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really fucking hate how Amazon is drip feeding The Boys. blkasdlkjsadl;kfjaslkdfjlaksd give me all the episodes NOWWW


----------



## Adieu

Drip-feeding anything is obnoxious


----------



## nightflameauto

Adieu said:


> Drip-feeding anything is obnoxious


Morphine.

I rest my case.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> I really fucking hate how Amazon is drip feeding The Boys. blkasdlkjsadl;kfjaslkdfjlaksd give me all the episodes NOWWW



Ooh, thanks for reminding me, I totally forgot that new episodes were coming. I'm gonna wait until they're all out though.

Update: blah, started watching straight away anyway


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm trying to quit coffee cold turkey for a bit after averaging 4-5 a day for the last year or so.
.....the pain......

.....the pain!!


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm trying to quit coffee cold turkey for a bit after averaging 4-5 a day for the last year or so.
> .....the pain......
> 
> .....the pain!!



Don't do that. Almost every bit of advice you'll encounter will recommend tapering. Caffeine binds to the adenosine A1 and A2A receptors. Your brain is very smart and tricky; it will create more A1 and A2A receptors in the presence of caffeine in order to reacquire what it considers homeostasis. In attempting cold turkey withdrawal you will have a lot of open A1 and A2A receptors and this can become problematic, creating a cascade of problems, so it's best to plug a few of those up with maybe one Monster Energy Ultra Fiesta every afternoon for the next week or so!


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm trying to quit coffee cold turkey for a bit after averaging 4-5 a day for the last year or so.
> .....the pain......
> 
> .....the pain!!


I've found when I want to drop coffee, if I switch to a mild tea that still has a tiny bit of caffeine, it takes very little of it to stop those wonderful headaches that caffeine withdrawal can cause. And you can taper it down fairly quickly without consequence once you get to knowing just how much you need to keep away the cringe.

Good luck. I know it's never fun going through those first few days off the habit.


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh yeah I usually have tea at lunch, and I'll keep that going. It shooouuuld be enough to get me through the day lol. 

we'll see haha


----------



## lurè

2.47€ for a litre of fuel


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I used to drink tons of coffee, multiple pots a day all day long, sludge cups before evening kitchen shifts and all that. I ended up tapering it off naturally, now I have my 3 cups in the morning and if I drink anymore I feel jittery and all weird and cringy in the face/nose area. A lot of days I don't even make it to cup #3 because the weirdies start settling in.

Also if I drink coffee after noon I can't sleep.


----------



## p0ke

lurè said:


> 2.47€ for a litre of fuel


2.489€ here, and that's low in this current situation. The most I've paid was around 2.70...


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheresthefbomb said:


> I used to drink tons of coffee, multiple pots a day all day long, sludge cups before evening kitchen shifts and all that. I ended up tapering it off naturally, now I have my 3 cups in the morning and if I drink anymore I feel jittery and all weird and cringy in the face/nose area. A lot of days I don't even make it to cup #3 because the weirdies start settling in.
> 
> Also if I drink coffee after noon I can't sleep.


if i worked a normal 40hr a week job i'd feel the same, but i've been on 60-80-100hrs.... a week for almost a year and 1/2 now almost straight through. 

I'm just too tired all the time to really get a huge kick from it lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

When will Bang or Monster just come out with Liquid Meth variety?

Note: Real meth is an ingredient.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> When will Bang or Monster just come out with Liquid Meth variety?
> 
> Note: Real meth is an ingredient.


nah fam it all about that addy flavored Reign fr fr


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah fam it all about that addy flavored Reign fr fr



Safe, fun. Addy Reign.


----------



## Kaura

lurè said:


> 2.47€ for a litre of fuel



I feel ya. I actually felt happy when it was just 2,469€ yesterday. I just try not think about the covid time prices when it was like 1,2€.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I feel ya. I actually felt happy when it was just 2,469€ yesterday. I just try not think about the covid time prices when it was like 1,2€.



Yup... I think the lowest price I saw was 1.39€/l though. And heating oil? It was at 0.70€/l during the lockdowns, now it's around 2€ as well... I wish I'd taken some small loan and filled up my 3000l tank back then... Thankfully I have the option to use electrical heating instead, so now I'm doing that at least until it starts to get cold again.


----------



## MFB

Bought a vaporizer for dry herb, since the disposable cartridge pen I got kind of sucks, and for 2x the cost of that, I have the equipment I can for whatever bud is available at the local dispensaries; estimated deliver date is July 12th, and the first place I looked at was half of that but couldn't deliver to MA.

What a kick in the nards


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm too cheap to run my A/C, but it's 90F/32C and smells like hot cow shit outside (don't live downwind of dairy farms kids).


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm too cheap to run my A/C, but it's 90F/32C and smells like hot cow shit outside (don't live downwind of dairy farms kids).


Don't be a dairy farmer either. Nothing more fun than wading through the muck of the feedlot on a 115F day. Fuck yeah! Memories.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm too cheap to run my A/C, but it's 90F/32C and smells like hot cow shit outside (don't live downwind of dairy farms kids).



A/C is the best thing ever. Not being used to any kind of heat and then the temperatures suddenly going to around 34°C / 93°F with absolutely 0 wind was just brutal... but then I've set the A/C to keep the inside temp at 25°C/77°F and it feels the same as entering a supermarket on a hot day. 

It's weird how the same temperature can feel different at different times though. In the winter I always set the machines to heat to 20°C/68°F, and whenever it goes above that I can't sleep because it's too hot  And now it's at 25°C/77°F and it actually feels cold.


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


> When will Bang or Monster just come out with Liquid Meth variety?
> 
> Note: Real meth is an ingredient.



Just fyi, ain't nothing (except the law) keeping you from diy-ing the concoction

It's water-soluble and orally bioavailable

PS caution: HIGHLY orally bioavailable


----------



## Seabeast2000

Adieu said:


> Just fyi, ain't nothing (except the law) keeping you from diy-ing the concoction
> 
> It's water-soluble and orally bioavailable
> 
> PS caution: HIGHLY orally bioavailable



Fine, next stop, Shark Tank or maybe the WalMart parking lot.


----------



## MFB

Seabeast2000 said:


> Fine, next stop, Shark Tank or maybe the WalMart parking lot.



"Listen, I love the product, and I think it's highly marketable to an untapped majority of consumers; however, I can't stop feeling like there's ants under my skin, so for that reason, I'm out."


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

This has all reminded me of the old internet gem, PowerThirst

"it's like crystal meth in a can!" 
"it's crystal meth in a can!" 
"PowerThirst is crystal meth!"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

All these drinks with "electrolytes" have fuck all in terms of electrolytes. Like some of these are laughable, with 80mg potassium a can. Even stuff like Drip Drop or Liquid IV pales compared to making your own ORS. The only decent off the shelf shit is bodyarmor lyte or coconut water.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> All these drinks with "electrolytes" have fuck all in terms of electrolytes. Like some of these are laughable, with 80mg potassium a can. Even stuff like Drip Drop or Liquid IV pales compared to making your own ORS. The only decent off the shelf shit is bodyarmor lyte or coconut water.


What about gatorade/powerade/pedialyte/that-powdered-stuff-they-sell-to-runners?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> What about gatorade/powerade/pedialyte/that-powdered-stuff-they-sell-to-runners?


gatorade/powerade are awful for actual rehydration. Pedialyte is decent but pretty expensive for what it is. I can whip up multiple gallons of ORS for 20$ worth of KCL and trisodium citrate/table salt.
There are actually good formulations out there like TriOral (which is just a commercial version of the WHO ORS formula I follow) though.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Fine, next stop, Shark Tank or maybe the WalMart parking lot.



Just bought a case of Methade from Seabeast in the Walmart parking lot

Now he’s all out of merch cause he runs his market hot

This ain’t your daddy’s Four Loko or your grandma’s Sparks

This shit’ll have you on TV swimming with the Sharks

Kevin “Mr Wonderful” says it ain’t the real deal

But I’ll take his 3 dollar offer so I can get a Happy Meal

Check please…


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> "Listen, I love the product, and I think it's highly marketable to an untapped majority of consumers; however, I can't stop feeling like there's ants under my skin, so for that reason, I'm out."


Market penetration plan: one can of Liquid Meth with any dozen of Nana's Tamales.


----------



## BornToLooze

So does anyone else wake up in the morning wondering if you really need a job, get to work and wind up signing up for enough overtime to double your paycheck?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> So does anyone else wake up in the morning wondering if you really need a job, get to work and wind up signing up for enough overtime to double your paycheck?


----------



## MFB

It's the end of June, which means I "completed" my test month of doing push/pull/legs rotation for the gym as a 3 on/1 off schedule; I say completed because ai ended up missing 2/3rds of the days I was supposed to do legs, just from work/exhaustion/etc, so in reality I did the same amount of workouts I usually do just in a more erratic schedule. 

I ended the month with 60 miles ran, so 5 miles every time I ran, and then another 4 miles walked, and had I made the full 3/1 rotation I would've run 75 miles and walked ...10 I believe? 

Maybe I can do it in July


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> It's the end of June, which means I "completed" my test month of doing push/pull/legs rotation for the gym as a 3 on/1 off schedule; I say completed because ai ended up missing 2/3rds of the days I was supposed to do legs, just from work/exhaustion/etc, so in reality I did the same amount of workouts I usually do just in a more erratic schedule.
> 
> I ended the month with 60 miles ran, so 5 miles every time I ran, and then another 4 miles walked, and had I made the full 3/1 rotation I would've run 75 miles and walked ...10 I believe?
> 
> Maybe I can do it in July



You're so much more diligent than me. I hope to be fucking up half that much one day  I haven't been running at all due to wildfire smoke. 

Good luck in July, you can do it.


----------



## Riffer

Went to buy a sandwich in the market at work and they had just refilled it and some of the sandwiches were still frozen so I had to heat it in the microwave for a few seconds. Big time bummer.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Am I the only one who has overly realistic dreams about playing guitar if they can’t for a while? 

I don’t own a guitar or a speaker cabinet right now.

I had a dream last night that I walked into my favorite shop and they had a Washburn parallax that someone put some chrome EMGs in, and they let me boost an Origin 50 with an SD-1 and chug chug to my hearts content. 

Yes, it was that specific. This almost exclusively happens when I don’t have a rig.


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> You're so much more diligent than me. I hope to be fucking up half that much one day  I haven't been running at all due to wildfire smoke.
> 
> Good luck in July, you can do it.



I should also clarify, as to some what I do isn't "running", as I use an elliptical for two reason:

1. I like the controlled environment so I can see what would be my "perfect" performance if there were no variation to the conditions
2. It's better on the knees

It took me a bit to get into it, as a kid who grew up fat, and then petered out as an adult who wasn't putting on weight but wasn't also losing any, cardio was the bane of my existence. But at the same time, it's the easiest/fastest way to lose weight, so slowly I started getting on there and doing a mile, then one and a half, then two and for a while my plateau was doing a 5K. From there it just kept building, and now I can lose say, a month worth of gym time and bounce back relatively unscathed. 

Since getting back to 5 miles, I think I've taken off ~2 minutes which doesn't sound like a lot but when you break that down into per mile, I'm shaving off ~10/15 seconds at most which is rough to do. Like, I can't imagine getting my runs that much faster than I am now, I hit my all time fastest at 41:15 last week, and that means I'm running an 8:15 mile which is a fucking great pace - even if it is on a machine- for my size (I don't own a scale, but somewhere between 250/260?) or maybe even anyone. 

For now it's just maintaining, or potentially going up to a 6/7 mile run which takes me right to that hour limit, but I've done them before and they're the limit of my tank.


----------



## Demiurge

youngthrasher9 said:


> Am I the only one who has overly realistic dreams about playing guitar if they can’t for a while?
> 
> I don’t own a guitar or a speaker cabinet right now.
> 
> I had a dream last night that I walked into my favorite shop and they had a Washburn parallax that someone put some chrome EMGs in, and they let me boost an Origin 50 with an SD-1 and chug chug to my hearts content.
> 
> Yes, it was that specific. This almost exclusively happens when I don’t have a rig.



I have ones where I'm at some sort of show and I've been picked to fill-in a slot. It's just me and my guitar and no fucking idea what I'm going to play, realizing that after years of playing all I have are an endless library of incomplete ideas.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> All these drinks with "electrolytes" have fuck all in terms of electrolytes. Like some of these are laughable, with 80mg potassium a can. Even stuff like Drip Drop or Liquid IV pales compared to making your own ORS. The only decent off the shelf shit is bodyarmor lyte or coconut water.


Just add pure potassium to water, and enjoy all of the mineral content you could ever desire!

What could go wrong?


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> All these drinks with "electrolytes" have fuck all in terms of electrolytes. Like some of these are laughable, with 80mg potassium a can. Even stuff like Drip Drop or Liquid IV pales compared to making your own ORS. The only decent off the shelf shit is bodyarmor lyte or coconut water.



That's what you get for buying Gatorade. I just came back from a store with a jar of electrolyte drink powder and that shit is amazing. It has seasalt and shit. I was able to drink 3 days straight last weekend while spending 90% of the time in 88F heat feeling fantastic afterwards.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> That's what you get for buying Gatorade. I just came back from a store with a jar of electrolyte drink powder and that shit is amazing. It has seasalt and shit. I was able to drink 3 days straight last weekend while spending 90% of the time in 88F heat feeling fantastic afterwards.


I haven't bought gatorade in years, I just like to look at electrolyte concentrations in premade drinks out of curiosity. I make my own electrolyte powder blend. I haven't been hungover in over a decade because of it.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> I haven't bought gatorade in years, I just like to look at electrolyte concentrations in premade drinks out of curiosity. I make my own electrolyte powder blend. I haven't been hungover in over a decade because of it.



Cool. I used to use these rehydration pills from the pharmacy back in the day and they did nothing. Funnily the powder I got from this new-age natural drug store thingy I use now works like a charm. (Any Finns out there, go to your local Ruohonjuuri store and get some KetoKamu Ellu, it saves your day).


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> I haven't bought gatorade in years, I just like to look at electrolyte concentrations in premade drinks out of curiosity. I make my own electrolyte powder blend. I haven't been hungover in over a decade because of it.



The problem is Gatorade used to have dextrose as the second ingredient, now a lot of them have HFCS as the main ingredient.

I used to make a mixture of water, lemon, honey, and table salt as a homemade electrolyte drink and it's not bad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> The problem is Gatorade used to have dextrose as the second ingredient, now a lot of them have HFCS as the main ingredient.
> 
> I used to make a mixture of water, lemon, honey, and table salt as a homemade electrolyte drink and it's not bad.


Fructose is a simple sugar same as dextrose, both absorb and get put to use quickly. That's a nonissue tbh. Potassium is the critical electrolyte, then sodium. Other electrolytes are far less critical for rehydration. Gatorade has barely any critical electrolytes per serving, so you have to drink a shitload of it to get the same effect as medical grade ORS or an IV of Lactated Ringers. Not to mention all that sugar can cause diarrhea if someone drinks too much. 

Pretty sure I've posted WHO's ORS formula on here before, but that's the gold standard ime. All you need is 1.5g/L of potassium chloride, 2.9g/L of sodium citrate and, 2.6g/L table salt, 13.5g/L white sugar. You can leave out the sugar if you want, but it helps get the potassium into the cells faster. 
You definitely need to flavor it with something though, as it tastes awful on its own.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> Fructose is a simple sugar same as dextrose, both absorb and get put to use quickly. That's a nonissue tbh.



They are both simple sugars, but dextrose will create an insulin response whereas fructose won't, and if not shuttled properly will be stored as fat.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

youngthrasher9 said:


> Am I the only one who has overly realistic dreams about playing guitar if they can’t for a while?
> 
> I don’t own a guitar or a speaker cabinet right now.
> 
> I had a dream last night that I walked into my favorite shop and they had a Washburn parallax that someone put some chrome EMGs in, and they let me boost an Origin 50 with an SD-1 and chug chug to my hearts content.
> 
> Yes, it was that specific. This almost exclusively happens when I don’t have a rig.





Demiurge said:


> I have ones where I'm at some sort of show and I've been picked to fill-in a slot. It's just me and my guitar and no fucking idea what I'm going to play, realizing that after years of playing all I have are an endless library of incomplete ideas.



Yes absolutely. I have a hand injury and no cabinets right now (and a pile of half broken amp heads grumble grumble), and I've been having more of these for sure. 

Also one time I had a dream that I was at an Amon Amarth show and they were really impressed by my hair and asked me to come on their tour and headbang on stage with them. It was a rad dream.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> All these drinks with "electrolytes" have fuck all in terms of electrolytes. Like some of these are laughable, with 80mg potassium a can. Even stuff like Drip Drop or Liquid IV pales compared to making your own ORS. The only decent off the shelf shit is bodyarmor lyte or coconut water.


When I was in construction I used to get cases of unsweetened coconut water from Costco and pound 1-2 quarts a day on top of over a gallon of water.

Nothing like roofing with black shingles in direct sun on a 110 F day, with "breaks" to carry 70lb bags of shingles up an extension ladder, to set you up for muscle cramps...


----------



## BornToLooze

LordIronSpatula said:


> When I was in construction I used to get cases of unsweetened coconut water from Costco and pound 1-2 quarts a day on top of over a gallon of water.
> 
> Nothing like roofing with black shingles in direct sun on a 110 F day, with "breaks" to carry 70lb bags of shingles up an extension ladder, to set you up for muscle cramps...



Fuck being in direct sun. At work I've had plenty of time where I'll spend most of the day that according to the temperature/humidity chart it's technically around 150 160 and I'll be fine even if I showed up hung over and have nothing but energy drinks. Pee clear as water.

But being out in direct sun fucks me up.


----------



## LordCashew

BornToLooze said:


> Fuck being in direct sun. At work I've had plenty of time where I'll spend most of the day that according to the temperature/humidity chart it's technically around 150 160 and I'll be fine even if I showed up hung over and have nothing but energy drinks. Pee clear as water.
> 
> But being out in direct sun fucks me up.


Yeah, despite drinking 6+ quarts of fluid there were days where far from peeing clear, there was basically no pee after we got going 

Tons of sweat though...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordIronSpatula said:


> Yeah, despite drinking 6+ quarts of fluid there were days where far from peeing clear, there was basically no pee after we got going
> 
> Tons of sweat though...



Working in kitchens is very similar. When I'm on the line or expediting I'll drink well over a gallon of water without peeing. I don't miss that shit one bit.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just had a flashback to working in a factory during my undergrad with no AC and Ike 90+ deg humidity inside on summer afternoon. Multiple litres of water and like 1 piss per 8 hour shift. But hey at least we had our union-mandated 40 minutes of breaks throughout the day + 4 minutes of heat relief when they deemed it appropriate. 
I'll take my desk job career, thanks.


----------



## jaxadam

My old mma school was a small shitty concrete block room with no AC but a fan. One day in the summer it was like 110 degrees outside and it felt like 130 in there and the fan was broken. It was 6 of us in there wearing a heavy gi and we thought we were going to die. About 30 mins in the instructor was like “what is wrong with you guys?” and we were like “we’re going to die”. So he just sat us down and had us massage each other and shit for the last hour or so.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I got LASIK yesterday and my right eye is still really blurry and they bruised the fuck out of my left eye. I know the bruise will heal but I want 20/20 vision meow!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Furtive Glance said:


> I got LASIK yesterday and my right eye is still really blurry and they bruised the fuck out of my left eye. I know the bruise will heal but I want 20/20 vision meow!


 When I got it my vision took 24 hrs to go to to 20/20. Took a week to get rid of the dryness/slight blurry quality


----------



## Furtive Glance

KnightBrolaire said:


> When I got it my vision took 24 hrs to go to to 20/20. Took a week to get rid of the dryness/slight blurry quality


Good to know. I’m just extra paranoid because they seemed to spend a lot of time on the right eye getting the flap to re-seat in the proper spot. Like, way longer than the left eye.

The bruising on my left eye straight up looks like Tool album art.


----------



## Adieu

Furtive Glance said:


> I got LASIK yesterday and my right eye is still really blurry and they bruised the fuck out of my left eye. I know the bruise will heal but I want 20/20 vision meow!



How much did it cost you? I've been toying with the idea but haven't researched


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Adieu said:


> How much did it cost you? I've been toying with the idea but haven't researched


I tried to get it one time, but they scanned my eyes and said "im sorry but youre one of the 5 percent of people who aren't eligible. Your cornea is too thin". That was a sad day. Glasses forever I guess.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Furtive Glance said:


> Good to know. I’m just extra paranoid because they seemed to spend a lot of time on the right eye getting the flap to re-seat in the proper spot. Like, way longer than the left eye.
> 
> The bruising on my left eye straight up looks like Tool album art.


Hmm interesting. I had zero bruising. 


Adieu said:


> How much did it cost you? I've been toying with the idea but haven't researched


Mine was like 2600$ total, but that was like 5 years ago.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> Hmm interesting. I had zero bruising.
> 
> Mine was like 2600$ total, but that was like 5 years ago.



Was perfect vision achieved? And did it stick?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Adieu said:


> Was perfect vision achieved? And did it stick?


yup. 20/20 ever since. My sister has has 20/15 from lasik


----------



## Furtive Glance

Adieu said:


> How much did it cost you? I've been toying with the idea but haven't researched


$4,000 USD.


----------



## thebeesknees22

finally got some free time between holidays last weekend and this weekend. 

....Got massive writers block. Everything I've laid down has been poop. 

No energy.. no inspiration.


....maybe I should go back to drinking coffee.....mmmm.....coffeee..........eeee.........


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nordstrom’s summer sale is coming up but I’ll be out of town when it starts. 

Stopped by with the woman earlier, grabbed some cologne I’ve been wanting to try and a few T shirts and some shorts, but the other stuff I want I had to take pics of and trust that she’ll pay attention while she’s there and grab what I asked her to.


----------



## LordCashew

thebeesknees22 said:


> finally got some free time between holidays last weekend and this weekend.
> 
> ....Got massive writers block. Everything I've laid down has been poop.
> 
> No energy.. no inspiration.
> 
> 
> ....maybe I should go back to drinking coffee.....mmmm.....coffeee..........eeee.........


I mean, if you're going to be going through caffeine withdrawal of any kind, you want it to be on the clock, not interfering with your more important personal projects. Right? 

Seriously, if you're ever not working 80-100 hours a week I suggest checking out The Artist's Way by Julia Cameron. Really good for dealing with creative blocks or burnouts.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I hate work. I am also awesome at work. I don't do that in-between shit though. I can either focus on _my _life, in which case work is inherently deprioritized, or I can grind like fuck and ride waves of dopamine from working multiple jobs and piling fat stacks of filthy cash, while most of the things I actually care about get put on minimum upkeep at best.

I have vet bills and shit though so any moral quandary is ultimately irrelevant anyway.


----------



## thebeesknees22

LordIronSpatula said:


> I mean, if you're going to be going through caffeine withdrawal of any kind, you want it to be on the clock, not interfering with your more important personal projects. Right?
> 
> Seriously, if you're ever not working 80-100 hours a week I suggest checking out The Artist's Way by Julia Cameron. Really good for dealing with creative blocks or burnouts.


oh cool! I'll try and check that out. Thanks dude!


----------



## p0ke

I bought my wife tickets to the Sunrise Avenue farewell show as an xmas gift in 2019. Back then we had no idea that we'd have a baby, and the show was postponed twice thanks to covid... 
Now it's happening next weekend and we don't know wtf we'll do about the baby. In theory we could bring her along, but she'd need a ticket of her own so that's not happening.


----------



## MFB

Since I missed the last couple leg days sets in my PPL rotation, when I actually managed to make sure to do it yesterday, my legs aren't happy with me today. 

3x10 on the incline leg press at 270, and then 3x10 sets at 115 for seated curles and lifts, with a 3 mile walk after; and since I rotate my runs to alternate with my leg workout, that means today was a 5 miles run after all that.

Eeked it out in 42:30, which is a minute worse than when I'm not in absolute quad agony, so I'll take it. I'm just a bit worried what tomorrow is going to feel like during recovery.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ragweed allergies are going haywire today. Claritin aint doin shit for it either.


----------



## Xaios

The fiber line connecting our city's internet to the outside world was cut somewhere today, as is annual tradition, usually at the hands of inattentive backhoe operators. The only connection in or out is the city's backup satellite, which is slow as balls. It took about 4 minutes just to load this page, and it's entirely possible this reply won't make it before it times out. Kind of annoying given that a substantial part of my job requires internet access.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Not feeling like working out, slamming a Nitroflex/Creatine/Agmatine elixir for motivation.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Not feeling like working out, slamming a Nitroflex/Creatine/Agmatine elixir for motivation.


Would Goku not feel like a workout?

Get to the gym!


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> I bought my wife tickets to the Sunrise Avenue farewell show as an xmas gift in 2019. Back then we had no idea that we'd have a baby, and the show was postponed twice thanks to covid...
> Now it's happening next weekend and we don't know wtf we'll do about the baby. In theory we could bring her along, but she'd need a ticket of her own so that's not happening.



Whew, got it figured out. Mother in law will come with us and hang out at the hotel with our daughter while we're at the show and then she'll take a night bus home.


----------



## Millul

My Ampero got delivered to my place in Dresden; OF COURSE, I've left my headphones in Berlin when packing to come back for the weekend


----------



## thebeesknees22

Apparently debit cards aren't working anywhere in Canada due to some Rogers/interact stuff being down. I guess that's one way to fight inflation.

No one can spend money? No more demand! prices gotta drop right? lol maybe


----------



## Furtive Glance

Furtive Glance said:


> Good to know. I’m just extra paranoid because they seemed to spend a lot of time on the right eye getting the flap to re-seat in the proper spot. Like, way longer than the left eye.
> 
> The bruising on my left eye straight up looks like Tool album art.



Verdict is in. They fucked up somehow...


----------



## thebeesknees22

Furtive Glance said:


> Verdict is in. They fucked up somehow...


oh damn that's rough.

I got PRK instead of lasik about 8 years ago, and it's been pretty great. I didn't quite get 20/20 in both eyes, but it was really close. 

With PRK they just laser down the whole cornea and so it's a longer recovery time, but you don't have to worry about the flap and whatnot if you get hit in the eye.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Yeah, I couldn't do PRK because I don't have anyone that can take care of me for several days and work is too busy. I'm sure you sympathize with the latter. 

Ironically, I'll probably have to go back and spend more time so I _could _have just done PRK.


----------



## TedEH

thebeesknees22 said:


> debit cards aren't working anywhere in Canada


I was going to go online and ask around if anyone was affected by the internet outages, but I might as well have asked everyone in the room who is not in attendance to raise their hand.


----------



## TedEH

In actual first-world-problem news, switching jobs has led me to spend more time focused, which is good, but then at the end of the day, I'm way behind on things like forum posts.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Furtive Glance said:


> Yeah, I couldn't do PRK because I don't have anyone that can take care of me for several days and work is too busy. I'm sure you sympathize with the latter.
> 
> Ironically, I'll probably have to go back and spend more time so I _could _have just done PRK.


oh yeah i didn't either. I was in Vancouver at the time. No family or anything there. I did have a buddy help me get a cab and into my apartment though so that was enough for me. 

I saw it as a test to see how I could live solo if I were blind. haha 

I did ok actually!


----------



## BornToLooze

So it's Friday, invited an old work friend over had a couple drinks, normal stuff.

I went inside for a refill, and my autistic son was excited because did you know you have 2 feet? We were going back and forth, you have two feet, but their ticklish, and you have 2 nose holes and you can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friend's nose. Even got to the point that you have 2 eyes, well no, Dad has 4 eyes (childhood bullying be damned, Ima make my kid laugh) because I have glasses.

It got to the point where he was like oooh oooh, you have 2 hands are they called left and right like you feet? So I did the daddest thing I could, cracked my knuckles and said, "No, knuckle and sandwich" and "punched" him in the gut and turned it into a tickle.

Little bastard is sitting on the couch laughing about knuckle sandwiches sound funny.


----------



## Millul

Millul said:


> My Ampero got delivered to my place in Dresden; OF COURSE, I've left my headphones in Berlin when packing to come back for the weekend



Colleague from previous job came through like a champ and let me his BD880 for the weekend!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> Apparently debit cards aren't working anywhere in Canada due to some Rogers/interact stuff being down. I guess that's one way to fight inflation.
> 
> No one can spend money? No more demand! prices gotta drop right? lol maybe


Phone is with Koodo/Telus, internet is with a local provider, stores were still accepting mastercard so it had minimal impact on me. 

I'm just glad that it made a strong fucking point that Roger's (and the other big ones for that matter) shouldn't be the only players in town. 

Fuck monopolies.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BornToLooze said:


> So it's Friday, invited an old work friend over had a couple drinks, normal stuff.
> 
> I went inside for a refill, and my autistic son was excited because did you know you have 2 feet? We were going back and forth, you have two feet, but their ticklish, and you have 2 nose holes and you can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friend's nose. Even got to the point that you have 2 eyes, well no, Dad has 4 eyes (childhood bullying be damned, Ima make my kid laugh) because I have glasses.
> 
> It got to the point where he was like oooh oooh, you have 2 hands are they called left and right like you feet? So I did the daddest thing I could, cracked my knuckles and said, "No, knuckle and sandwich" and "punched" him in the gut and turned it into a tickle.
> 
> Little bastard is sitting on the couch laughing about knuckle sandwiches sound funny.


Well that's about the cutest thing I've ever read.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want to get a mezzaluna but I don't know if I'd use it enough to warrant the cost.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> I want to get a mezzaluna but I don't know if I'd use it enough to warrant the cost.






I kinda have one and use it for cutting pizza mostly, but mine's like this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> View attachment 110468
> 
> 
> I kinda have one and use it for cutting pizza mostly, but mine's like this
> View attachment 110470


ayyy shokugeki no soma reference


----------



## Kaura

Probably the first time I had to pour a beer into the ground. Bough some beer from a local brewery and I kid you not it tasted like it was made from sea water instead of fresh water. Dis-fucking-gusting.


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> Probably the first time I had to pour a beer into the ground. Bough some beer from a local brewery and I kid you not it tasted like it was made from sea water instead of fresh water. Dis-fucking-gusting.



That's why I don't do the whole craft beer thing. Sure there are some that are probably better, but you get a Shiner or Lone Star, you know what you're getting.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Isn't it fun when you're gonna buy something, but the brand you like is out of stock, but you really need the product, so you buy another brand, but the pack is pretty big so you have to use it up and it'll take a while


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Seybsnilksz said:


> Isn't it fun when you're gonna buy something, but the brand you like is out of stock, but you really need the product, so you buy another brand, but the pack is pretty big so you have to use it up and it'll take a while


I never remember what tp brand I bought last.


----------



## thebeesknees22

work has kind of levelled off a bit and while I've been on OT, it's not been so insane like it was for the last year and 1/2.

.....I'm..... holy crap I'm getting bored. 

Combine that with me counting down the months for me to bounce from MTL, I feel like I'm sitting here watching paint dry.


----------



## Adieu

Seabeast2000 said:


> Market penetration plan: one can of Liquid Meth with any dozen of Nana's Tamales.



If you can eat 12 tamales on it, there's something wrong with your Liquid Meth

Maybe you wanna be selling Cannabis Beer with that instead?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I have been saying that all of the wild fire smoke is causing my smokers cough to come back, and that isn't untrue, but it also is definitely a factor that my cannabis consumption is once again peaking to an all-time high (huh huhuh huhuhuh) 

at this point I'm making enough money to subsidize the habit and it's a mental health stopgap while I grind my life away to pay bills this summer but I'll be due for another tolerance break this fall for sure.

sometimes I miss when the shit was illegal and I couldn't just keep a dozen joints on me at all times.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

<-- hates you in texan j/k would be nice


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> <-- hates you in texan j/k would be nice


just drive to colorado to buy weed like all the other texans


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> just drive to colorado to buy weed like all the other texans



Fuck legal weed. I smoked that stuff one time back when I didn't have to be able to piss clean...all I can say is



Fuck being stoned...nobody told me not to roll that shit...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

KnightBrolaire said:


> just drive to colorado to buy weed like all the other texans


Nah been too long. I'd prob hallucinate with all the crazy strains that exist now. I'd sure as hell never ride dirty in this state these days either.


----------



## Seabeast2000

You guys ever know an actual Narcissist pretty or too well? They appear to be walking mindfucks to those who get into their groove.


----------



## CanserDYI

I've been into making edibles and my fucking GOD weed got cheap here. I remember 2013 buying grams of hash oil for $75, half ounces of "medical" for $150. I went to the dispensary yesterday and got ELEVEN GRAMS of hash oil for 99 dollars and TWO OUNCES of bud for $120. My god I want to smoke it all, but it's going into baked goodies.


----------



## Randy

EA account verification emails take too fucking long


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I want to experiment with Malort in cocktails but I was too lazy to pick up a bottle when I was in Chicago last weekend. Now my local shops don't have it. 

Total Wine prolly does tho.


----------



## youngthrasher9

We just had our second failure to close with new buyers on our house. Shit is fucking stupid.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I want to experiment with Malort in cocktails but I was too lazy to pick up a bottle when I was in Chicago last weekend. Now my local shops don't have it.
> 
> Total Wine prolly does tho.


why do you hate yourself. Nobody should drink malort


----------



## jaxadam

youngthrasher9 said:


> We just had our second failure to close with new buyers on our house. Shit is fucking stupid.



Buyer financing fall through?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> You guys ever know an actual Narcissist pretty or too well? They appear to be walking mindfucks to those who get into their groove.



Dated one. Married another who probably wasn't "technically" a narcissist but had lots of narcissistic tendencies due to trauma. Actually both probably fell under that rubric. It was an indescribable mindfuck and I'm still recovering/reliving absurd situations that defy belief on a regular basis two+ years later. 

Let me tell you, my fetish for hot mean girls has served me incredibly poorly.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Dated one. Married another who probably wasn't "technically" a narcissist but had lots of narcissistic tendencies due to trauma. Actually both probably fell under that rubric. It was an indescribable mindfuck and I'm still recovering/reliving absurd situations that defy belief on a regular basis two+ years later.
> 
> Let me tell you, my fetish for hot mean girls has served me incredibly poorly.


Hey, at least you like 'em hot.

When I was younger I went for fat/ugly and mean. There's an easy to achieve combo that leads to nothing but tears. If I had any self esteem at all I'd have dropped those bitches like they deserved. Instead I have a permanent rib dislocation and several permanent mind scars. Fun, fun, fun!

Actually, the rib is fine 99% of the time. But stretch wrong and it'll pop right out. Neat party trick, for to cause me great pain. She was a huge girl, and liked to play the *CLEAR* game just for fun. Sit on top of me, both hands on my chest, yell, "CLEAR" then slam those meaty paws down hard. I swear it felt like my sternum and spine were touching. Good times.

I do not miss those days. No sir.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> Hey, at least you like 'em hot.
> 
> When I was younger I went for fat/ugly and mean. There's an easy to achieve combo that leads to nothing but tears. If I had any self esteem at all I'd have dropped those bitches like they deserved. Instead I have a permanent rib dislocation and several permanent mind scars. Fun, fun, fun!
> 
> Actually, the rib is fine 99% of the time. But stretch wrong and it'll pop right out. Neat party trick, for to cause me great pain. She was a huge girl, and liked to play the *CLEAR* game just for fun. Sit on top of me, both hands on my chest, yell, "CLEAR" then slam those meaty paws down hard. I swear it felt like my sternum and spine were touching. Good times.
> 
> I do not miss those days. No sir.



Man, I feel for you. I am all too familiar with the mindset that keeps a person "coming back for more." Such an awful place to be. Here's to better things for both of us.


----------



## youngthrasher9

jaxadam said:


> Buyer financing fall through?


The first one was this, the second one is actually personal issues now. The mother fell and might not make it and she was a big reason why they chose this house (handicap friendly master bath and bedroom). I totally get it. Of all the reasons to back out of buying a house, this is like top tier. I feel for them, honestly.

I have no ill will for the buyers at all, quite the opposite. I’m just stressed that my house hasn’t sold.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> why do you hate yourself. Nobody should drink malort


It's a challenge. I want to see if I can make a good cocktail with it.


----------



## BornToLooze

So thanks to Eddie from Stranger Things, I'm finally going to finish that battle vest I've wanted since high school. So I'm looking for patches for my favorite bands...and one of my favorite bands is...




Do you know how hard it is to find a Rainbow patch nowadays thanks to all the freaking gay people? I wanted one for that album because it's my favorite, but wound up settling on one for Straight Between the Eyes because I was tired of just finding pride patches. And of course after I order that one I start getting that people who bought that, also bought this Rainbow Rising patch....well shit I wish that one would have popped up, I like that album more.


As much as I don't care how you live your life...could you maybe have picked a less cool rock band to steal your shit from?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Brother clued me into a site he buys weed from and his boys buy shrooms from and I really want to buy a half of shrooms but you know…


----------



## Steinmetzify

BornToLooze said:


> So thanks to Eddie from Stranger Things, I'm finally going to finish that battle vest I've wanted since high school. So I'm looking for patches for my favorite bands...and one of my favorite bands is...
> View attachment 110704
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how hard it is to find a Rainbow patch nowadays thanks to all the freaking gay people? I wanted one for that album because it's my favorite, but wound up settling on one for Straight Between the Eyes because I was tired of just finding pride patches. And of course after I order that one I start getting that people who bought that, also bought this Rainbow Rising patch....well shit I wish that one would have popped up, I like that album more.
> 
> 
> As much as I don't care how you live your life...could you maybe have picked a less cool rock band to steal your shit from?



Right? The fuck? No offense but how come all the gays have the rainbow now? Can we have it part time?!


----------



## youngthrasher9

My mom got fucking covid, lil bros wedding is 9 days away.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I get some kind of weird enjoyment out of haggling with people over gear, to the point that I've lost out on multiple sales. Clearly I just need to focus on buying more stuff.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Steinmetzify said:


> Right? The fuck? No offense but how come all the gays have the rainbow now? Can we have it part time?!



PSA: You can still put rainbows on stuff, nobody is going to call the cops. Source: I've been doing it my whole life. I've also been getting called a faggot my whole life but it's clearly not been a deterrent.

Reach out and grab it, bud. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> I get some kind of weird enjoyment out of haggling with people over gear, to the point that I've lost out on multiple sales. Clearly I just need to focus on buying more stuff.



I sold a PA to a 19y.o kid the other day, crusty lil skater punk. He seemed like a good kid but was obviously nervous about the whole deal. I gave him $50 off my $300 asking price, he thanked me and told me he isn't good at haggling yet. I told him to always, _always_ try to get less, especially on Craigslist, and then told him I'm glad someone under 30 is doing shows. The whole thing made me feel like a grizzled old scene veteran which I guess I am.


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> PSA: You can still put rainbows on stuff, nobody is going to call the cops. Source: I've been doing it my whole life. I've also been getting called a faggot my whole life but it's clearly not been a deterrent.
> 
> Reach out and grab it, bud.



You had to put rainbows on stuff to get called a fag? I only needed to have long hair.

But my problem was when I searched for rainbow patch...ya, I should have seen that coming, that's on me. Searching Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow and Ronnie James Dio Rainbow...you would think the patch would show up on the first couple of pages...nope, just pride, Deep Purple, pride, Dio, pride and pride.


----------



## thebeesknees22

F'n Canadian Revenue Agency.... 

....that's all I gotta say. .. 

This is now twice in the last 4 years they said I owe them money 4-5 months after I filed and they approved everything. 

What a racket.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That was my life every year pre-covid. I've bitched about my current situation with them enough, but yeah fuck them. 

But hey a few provinces got a little kickback for the climate tax incentive today? I guess your FWP is that I don't think QC is on that list. :\
My FWP in that situation is that I still owe them a bunch of money so if I get that credit then it just puts a little dent in what I owe them.


----------



## BornToLooze

So my wife and I have had a couple drinks and we're going to order pizza for dinner. I went and asked my daughter who is "dying of hunger" what kind of pizza she wants. She doesn't care as long as it's pizza.

But apparently we can't order her a pizza with extra pineapple, extra anchovies, extra mushrooms and extra pineapple.

On one hand, I realize she won't eat that, it's all the stuff she hates on pizza, On the other, we've been trying to teach them to quit being so damn vague.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> That was my life every year pre-covid. I've bitched about my current situation with them enough, but yeah fuck them.
> 
> But hey a few provinces got a little kickback for the climate tax incentive today? I guess your FWP is that I don't think QC is on that list. :\
> My FWP in that situation is that I still owe them a bunch of money so if I get that credit then it just puts a little dent in what I owe them.


damn i think you're right. The climate tax incentive isn't for here. boooo

sigh... I'll probably end up having to pay this that they're asking for. It just sucks more because this last paycheck, I finally hit a savings goal and this puts me back under it. 

bah!

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## p0ke

My wife and daughter sat at the kitchen table discussing which is their favorite holiday/thing to celebrate. Then they ask me the same question, and I honestly don't know. So I answer "all the days between the celebrations", and my daughter goes "oh, so you like the normal weekdays?"... No, I fucking hate those.

And I get to the conclusion that my life's one big chore. I don't like the holidays, on my vacation I'm constantly waiting for it to be over, when I'm working I'm waiting for the weekend and the weekends are the worst of all


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> You had to put rainbows on stuff to get called a fag? I only needed to have long hair.



I had beautiful curly golden locks and hot pink rain boots in kindergarten, so it started there....

Part of me still feels like I was actually meant to be a cute girl. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## p0ke

I've been using the phrase "well, nobody died" way too much recently to describe how something went. Like, a friend was asking about how our family trip to Helsinki went, and my automatic response was "well, nobody died, so pretty good I guess"  
Gotta get rid of that somehow...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> I've been using the phrase "well, nobody died" way too much recently to describe how something went. Like, a friend was asking about how our family trip to Helsinki went, and my automatic response was "well, nobody died, so pretty good I guess"
> Gotta get rid of that somehow...


Relatable lol. I got to a point some years ago where when people would say "How ya doing?" I'd respond with things like "I'm still alive!" or "Not dead yet although the day's not over!" or some similar response. Like you, I actually picked up on the fact that I was saying things like that a lot. Now I try to be conscious enough to change it up like "Hanging in there" or "meh"... so that's less negative I guess lol!


----------



## dr_game0ver

41°c today. 0% humidity and wind. Like imagine opening your oven, the whole day like that... And it is 33° in my bedroom...


----------



## thebeesknees22

dr_game0ver said:


> 41°c today. 0% humidity and wind. Like imagine opening your oven, the whole day like that... And it is 33° in my bedroom...


0% humidity?

I can feel my skin cracking and my sinuses swelling up. oof. 

I'd turn into the tales from the crypt guy with no humidity.

seriously though. Hope you guys have air conditioning over there. it can be brutal on older folks.


----------



## Bodes

High Plains Drifter said:


> Relatable lol. I got to a point some years ago where when people would say "How ya doing?" I'd respond with things like "I'm still alive!" or "Not dead yet although the day's not over!" or some similar response. Like you, I actually picked up on the fact that I was saying things like that a lot. Now I try to be conscious enough to change it up like "Hanging in there" or "meh"... so that's less negative I guess lol!



My response at the moment seems to be 'vertical and breathing'. I add in 'and being paid for it' if at work.


----------



## BornToLooze

So apparently, I'm "old" because I think Mystery Men is a better superhero movie than most of the MCU. 

Even though they weren't as good of movies...it was nice when you could watch a super hero movie and not have kept up with like 20 years of movies that want to introduce multiverses now and can't even get the Earth they're on right. I'm not the biggest comic nerd, but I don't remember any of them being as woven together as the MCU.

And I mean, hell, as much as I love Lord of the Rings, I've watched the movie version maybe twice and haven't seen the extended versions.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BornToLooze said:


> .......
> 
> And I mean, hell, as much as I love Lord of the Rings, I've watched the movie version maybe twice and haven't seen the extended versions.


*GASP!
You haven't what?!
*gasp!


I dare say, you have not truly lived until you've watched an all day marathon of all 3 extended versions.


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> *GASP!
> You haven't what?!
> *gasp!
> 
> 
> I dare say, you have not truly lived until you've watched an all day marathon of all 3 extended versions.



I'll be honest and say as much as I've WANTED to watch them as well, the prospect of spending 12 hrs alone out of my day watching LOTR is never really an appealing one for the extended editions.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Everyone always says you "have to" watch all 3 extended movies in an all day marathon but that's the fucking worst. I tried that last summer and I was so burnt out like 30 minutes into Two Towers. Watch them back to back over a few days, don't torture yourself with 12 straight hours of exposition just to learn where the hobbit got their Lembas bread, and nobody is gonna knock your door down and take away your nerd card.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The extended versions are great but there's no reason to sit there through all 3 in one sitting.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> I'll be honest and say as much as I've WANTED to watch them as well, the prospect of spending 12 hrs alone out of my day watching LOTR is never really an appealing one for the extended editions.





BlackMastodon said:


> Everyone always says you "have to" watch all 3 extended movies in an all day marathon but that's the fucking worst. I tried that last summer and I was so burnt out like 30 minutes into Two Towers. Watch them back to back over a few days, don't torture yourself with 12 straight hours of exposition just to learn where the hobbit got their Lembas bread, and nobody is gonna knock your door down and take away your nerd card.









My God.... I can't believe what I'm reading. 

lol


----------



## nightflameauto

p0ke said:


> My wife and daughter sat at the kitchen table discussing which is their favorite holiday/thing to celebrate. Then they ask me the same question, and I honestly don't know. So I answer "all the days between the celebrations", and my daughter goes "oh, so you like the normal weekdays?"... No, I fucking hate those.
> 
> And I get to the conclusion that my life's one big chore. I don't like the holidays, on my vacation I'm constantly waiting for it to be over, when I'm working I'm waiting for the weekend and the weekends are the worst of all


I've felt like life is one big long chore for a long, long time. I'll take an add-on of "gotta be there for everybody else, nobody will ever be there when you feel needy" for a nice bonus.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I've done a marathon of all three theatrical versions. That was a lot but was pretty cool. Did all (at the time) 6 star wars once too, in modified machete order (4, 5, 1, 2, 3, 6) and that was really cool, but literally took all day. Up early and up late. It was rough.


----------



## Adieu

Wtf, there were extended versions?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Adieu said:


> Wtf, there were extended versions?


Oh yeah, the 3 hour theatrical release wasn't long enough so here's a 3 hour 45 minute version or whatever the fuck.


----------



## Adieu

Meh, the originals were boring crap.

There was a somewhat funny comedy project with an intentional mis-translation (joke rewrite) of the series into Russian... but that guy turned out to be a raving fucking fascist, and I do mean utterly and completely (not at all by mere virtue of location or collective responsibility)

Nowadays I can't even look at that stuff

PS and their elves sucked.


----------



## MFB

Everyone knows the best LOTR take is orcs with normal voices


----------



## Adieu

They should just sell the rights to the Chinese.

Those guys do epic fantasy so much better it's not even funny (and yeah they probably DID watch LOTR and learn from its mistakes, but has anyone in the west made such progress? doesn't feel like it, GOT seems to be the absolute limit)


----------



## BlackMastodon

Is it Amazon that's doing the new LotR series? I'll give that a chance, because hour-ish long episodes are much easier to stomach than 3 movies that should have a certain pacing. As I get older I'm also finding out that the books were quite different so I'd wanna see it done that way, but who knows. 

Maybe I'll just read the books after I finish Dune.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Adieu said:


> They should just sell the rights to the Chinese.
> 
> Those guys do epic fantasy so much better it's not even funny (and yeah they probably DID watch LOTR and learn from its mistakes, but has anyone in the west made such progress? doesn't feel like it, GOT seems to be the absolute limit)


ew 




BlackMastodon said:


> Is it Amazon that's doing the new LotR series? I'll give that a chance, because hour-ish long episodes are much easier to stomach than 3 movies that should have a certain pacing. As I get older I'm also finding out that the books were quite different so I'd wanna see it done that way, but who knows.
> 
> Maybe I'll just read the books after I finish Dune.


oh yeah they are. It should be out soon I think. 

It takes place in the earlier lore, and not the LOTR time from what I gather. Might be interesting. MIght be terrible! We'll see soon!

I find the Peter jackson movies better than the books in some parts. The books are kind of showing their age, and can be a little bit of a grind to get through in some sections.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I didn't know ANYONE didn't like the Peter Jackson lotr trilogy. Those are some of my favorite movies ever. Two towers specifically. To each their own tho. They ARE long as fuck. But just so perfect.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> ew
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah they are. It should be out soon I think.
> 
> It takes place in the earlier lore, and not the LOTR time from what I gather. Might be interesting. MIght be terrible! We'll see soon!
> 
> I find the Peter jackson movies better than the books in some parts. The books are kind of showing their age, and can be a little bit of a grind to get through in some sections.


I honestly hate the books compared to the films anymore. Tolkien wastes so much time with page long poems/songs about Tom Bombadil dicking down his nymph girlfriend or overly describing the food/giving shitloads of unnecessary background info/"lore". 
Somewhere between writing the Hobbit and everything else his style shifted so dramatically that all the later LOTR books are crammed with filler imo. The Silmarillion is the biggest offender by far. 
I used to adore the LOTR books as a kid, but they definitely don't hold up compared to fantasy that came after it in terms of pacing. 
If you basically skip all the poems and shit like that then the books are a far easier read imo.


----------



## nightflameauto

I've watched the theatrical cuts of the LOTR Jackson trilogy. Never got around to watching the extended cuts, as watching the theatrical versions, even in the theater, felt a ton like watching paint dry. Holy fuck. Why would you extend that shit?



Randall forgot the half-hour of staring at the fire like a dork before dropping the ring.

Also: FUCK THE HOBBIT MOVIES. There was no reason to extend those fuckers the way they did. Way to take a somewhat cool fantasy and turn it into unwatchable bullshit.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> I honestly hate the books compared to the films anymore. Tolkien wastes so much time with page long poems/songs about Tom Bombadil dicking down his nymph girlfriend or overly describing the food/giving shitloads of unnecessary background info/"lore".
> Somewhere between writing the Hobbit and everything else his style shifted so dramatically that all the later LOTR books are crammed with filler imo. The Silmarillion is the biggest offender by far.
> I used to adore the LOTR books as a kid, but they definitely don't hold up compared to fantasy that came after it in terms of pacing.
> If you basically skip all the poems and shit like that then the books are a far easier read imo.


that is true. Tom Bombadil kind of negates the whole reason the hobbits had to go to mordor too since he was completely immune to the ring. He was kind of a dick for not just taking care of it since he clearly had the power to do so. lol


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> I've watched the theatrical cuts of the LOTR Jackson trilogy. Never got around to watching the extended cuts, as watching the theatrical versions, even in the theater, felt a ton like watching paint dry. Holy fuck. Why would you extend that shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Randall forgot the half-hour of staring at the fire like a dork before dropping the ring.
> 
> Also: FUCK THE HOBBIT MOVIES. There was no reason to extend those fuckers the way they did. Way to take a somewhat cool fantasy and turn it into unwatchable bullshit.



I'm with @LiveOVErdrive on the LOTR trilogy being fantastic. 

The hobbit movies were rushed. It's known that jackson had to literally write the script as they shot, and it shows. It was unfortunate they turned out that way. 


But the original LOTR trilogy /chef's kiss. Amazing

lol

They also came out when I was in college to learn vfx so they were always a special inspiration for me at the time.


----------



## nightflameauto

In all honesty, I enjoyed the LOTR movies for what they were, but was a huge LOTR book fan before they came along.

I'm not hardline on this, but still think there's a decent chance the world would be a better place had Peter Jackson stuck to shitty horror. [email protected]


----------



## BlackMastodon

The movies are good, I just completely disagree with people saying "we GOTTA watch the extended cuts, back to back, whole day marathon. You haven't lived if you haven't done it at least once a year." 

(I'm exaggerating and not taking shots at anyone here.)


----------



## youngthrasher9

My first world problem today is that I missed out on whatever almost got the meme thread nuked.


----------



## Demiurge

youngthrasher9 said:


> My first world problem today is that I missed out on whatever almost got the meme thread nuked.


Same here, but half the images on this site don't load on my computer so I probably wouldn't have seen whatever offending images anyway.


----------



## bostjan

Re: LOTR - I loved the books and loved the films. Might be an age-demographic thing. I read the books in middle school and the movies came out when I was in college. When RoTK came out, my buddy and I watched the extended editions of FotR and tTT back-to-back, then went to the theater to finish the trilogy. Man, that was rough.

I've watched the Star Wars OT in one day and that was just beyond enjoyable - some of the slower-paced stuff in RotJ, which was suspenseful and great on its own, was just horribly dull after 4ish hours of Star Wars. But man, as much as I love LotR, I would not wish the torture of all three extended editions on my worst enemies.


youngthrasher9 said:


> My first world problem today is that I missed out on whatever almost got the meme thread nuked.


Same.


----------



## TedEH

I prefer to think that if it was enough to get a thread nuked for a while, then I don't need it in my life. In other news, does jam getting cancelled 'cause someone got the rona count as a first world problem? 'Cause that's happening.


----------



## BornToLooze

You know...I wasn't expecting that to be the part everyone got upset about.

But it's like Lonesome Dove. One of the best westerns of all times, seen it like 2 because how fucking long it is.


----------



## Grindspine

So, the United States is a first-world country, but the current political climate makes me feel like there are forces trying to push us back to the dark ages. I realize that there are countries where people are born way more impoverished with way less access to basic needs. I feel like this country should be progressively leading toward basic human rights, environmental stewardship, equal access to education and health care, etc. But we are backsliding in the other direction. Recent political events are literally keeping me up at night.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Grindspine said:


> So, the United States is a first-world country, but the current political climate makes me feel like there are forces trying to push us back to the dark ages. I realize that there are countries where people are born way more impoverished with way less access to basic needs. I feel like this country should be progressively leading toward basic human rights, environmental stewardship, equal access to education and health care, etc. But we are backsliding in the other direction. Recent political events are literally keeping me up at night.


Every time I see this thread I'm tempted to make a similar post but I always resist since it's supposed to be alight hearted thread But...yeah. This.


----------



## Grindspine

Yeah, maybe I should keep that to the political thread. Note, I did not speak specific politics in my above post, but yeah. Over the last few years, my long-time girlfriend and I got married, moved to a new city, both got better paying jobs than we had before. But between pandemics and politics, it is getting really hard to accept that this is where we have worked so hard to get.

I mean, as lighthearted as I can make it is that the full bar selection of liquors that I had in my kitchen is completely wiped after the past few months.


----------



## BornToLooze

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Every time I see this thread I'm tempted to make a similar post but I always resist since it's supposed to be alight hearted thread But...yeah. This.



I was trying to figure out how to answer without writing a novel or getting too political, so I'm just gonna go with the government can


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Currently watching Alone and there's one woman on s8 that can't decide if she has a posh british accent or an american one. It's infuriating to listen to, but I don't want to skip parts in case something interesting happens.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> Currently watching Alone and there's one woman on s8 that can't decide if she has a posh british accent or an american one. It's infuriating to listen to, but I don't want to skip parts in case something interesting happens.


Kevin Costner Syndrome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Kevin Costner Syndrome.


*Bro I'm Robin Hood*


----------



## nightflameauto

Grindspine said:


> Yeah, maybe I should keep that to the political thread. Note, I did not speak specific politics in my above post, but yeah. Over the last few years, my long-time girlfriend and I got married, moved to a new city, both got better paying jobs than we had before. But between pandemics and politics, it is getting really hard to accept that this is where we have worked so hard to get.
> 
> I mean, as lighthearted as I can make it is that the full bar selection of liquors that I had in my kitchen is completely wiped after the past few months.
> 
> View attachment 110996


Amateur.

No, seriously, I had a problem. Haven't touched a drop, outside of a beer with pizza, in several weeks now. My real problem is I like the good stuff. But it's tough to feed a scotch habit during all this global shipping bullshit.


LiveOVErdrive said:


> Kevin Costner Syndrome.


"Unlike some Robin Hoods, I can speak with an English accent!" - Men in Tights.


----------



## thraxil

OK, not my FWP, but I thought it's worth mentioning here:

I was at a party this weekend with a bunch of people much wealthier than me (birthday party for a friend that we knew back when we lived in NYC; they invited a bunch of their very wealthy business partners from the states). One couple had to repeatedly complain about their lives on Shelter Island (if you haven't heard of it, it's right off the Hamptons) and how difficult it was that they had to take the ferry to the mainland to pick up their Covid tests because the pharmacy wouldn't deliver to the island. Also, it was soooo hard to get a charging station installed on the island for their Tesla.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

nightflameauto said:


> Amateur.
> 
> No, seriously, I had a problem. Haven't touched a drop, outside of a beer with pizza, in several weeks now. My real problem is I like the good stuff. But it's tough to feed a scotch habit during all this global shipping bullshit.
> 
> "Unlike some Robin Hoods, I can speak with an English accent!" - Men in Tights.


----------



## MFB

Despite my willingness to shit on Trivium's tone, I just paid $55 to see them in Oct. with Whitechapel, BTBAM, and Khemmis


----------



## youngthrasher9

I am craving poutine so fucking bad… if I can muster the strength to stand long enough I may make it.

Edit: nope. Fever of 104.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> The movies are good, I just completely disagree with people saying "we GOTTA watch the extended cuts, back to back, whole day marathon. You haven't lived if you haven't done it at least once a year."
> 
> (I'm exaggerating and not taking shots at anyone here.)


I watched all the extended editions back to back once without even taking a single piss break 

...but I agree with you, I don't *need* to ever watch them again, no matter how good they were. I rarely rewatch any movies anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Despite my willingness to shit on Trivium's tone, I just paid $55 to see them in Oct. with Whitechapel, BTBAM, and Khemmis


that's a stacked lineup. Trivium always puts on a great live show ime.


----------



## thebeesknees22

p0ke said:


> I watched all the extended editions back to back once without even taking a single piss break
> 
> ...but I agree with you, I don't *need* to ever watch them again, no matter how good they were. I rarely rewatch any movies anyway.


how the heck! lol

I have to go like every other hour. haha


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My drought tolerant plants are dying...

from drought. 

They have developed quite the "fuck this" attitude recently. And I'm watering... just can't water enough. Plus full sun and 100-107 degree high temps for months on end provides a bleak and vulnerable existence for just about everything outdoors.

In related news, we have an interior wall that is separating from the ceiling... also heat/ drought induced.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> Despite my willingness to shit on Trivium's tone, I just paid $55 to see them in Oct. with Whitechapel, BTBAM, and Khemmis


Worth it for Whitechapel and BTBAM.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's a stacked lineup. Trivium always puts on a great live show ime.



I've legit only seen them once in my life that I can remember, and that was 2005 with Amon Amarth and Children of Bodom on the AYDY? tour.



CanserDYI said:


> Worth it for Whitechapel and BTBAM.



I'm hoping BTBAM does more stuff I'm "familiar" with, but it'll probably be all Coma Eclectic to present so I guess we'll see. Whitechapel I couldn't tell you a single song of there's but I know I've heard them.

And since Khemmis is opening, that means out own @Meldville will be playing too


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> I've legit only seen them once in my life that I can remember, and that was 2005 with Amon Amarth and Children of Bodom on the AYDY? tour.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping BTBAM does more stuff I'm "familiar" with, but it'll probably be all Coma Eclectic to present so I guess we'll see. Whitechapel I couldn't tell you a single song of there's but I know I've heard them.
> 
> And since Khemmis is opening, that means out own @Meldville will be playing too


Yeah I stopped listening to BTBAM after colors personally but still would want to see them.


----------



## p0ke

thebeesknees22 said:


> how the heck! lol
> 
> I have to go like every other hour. haha


I had a pretty high fever that day so I guess I sweated it all out


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

p0ke said:


> I watched all the extended editions back to back once without even taking a single piss break
> 
> ...but I agree with you, I don't *need* to ever watch them again, no matter how good they were. I rarely rewatch any movies anyway.


The only extended version I insist on watching is Two Towers and that's only because many of the lines from the "taking the Hobbits to isengard" song are from the extended version.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

High Plains Drifter said:


> My drought tolerant plants are dying...
> 
> from drought.
> 
> They have developed quite the "fuck this" attitude recently. And I'm watering... just can't water enough. Plus full sun and 100-107 degree high temps for months on end provides a bleak and vulnerable existence for just about everything outdoors.
> 
> In related news, we have an interior wall that is separating from the ceiling... also heat/ drought induced.


SW USA?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LiveOVErdrive said:


> SW USA?


Of course lol.. central Texas, yeah. As if I need another reason to hate this state lol. 

Cue the old man voice while shaking fist- But seriously, never felt it like this in the over 30 years that I've lived here. Some parts of the state have seen some rain, but I haven't seen any measurable rain where I'm at in well over three months. And day after day temps of 97-107 ( 36 to 41c) for well over two months now. Night time avg gets down to around 84-87 degrees ( 29-30c) but that's not much relief.


----------



## nightflameauto

Fuck electricians.

I mean, I get it. You're all busy. Cool. I like when my trained professionals are kept in the green.

That said, I would think that would mean you would want to keep appointments, not use them as an opportunity to fuck-off your customers. For the second time I've had an electrical assessment for the mast on our house (bent in the last big storm) person fuck off when they were scheduled to show. Last one was a literal no-show. This one was scheduled for 11 today, and I checked with the scheduler four times to make sure I had the time right before hanging up yesterday. I have to leave work, go home, wait around, blah blah, come back to work. At 11:30 I called to ask what up. "Got ya on the schedule for one this afternoon."

I literally said, "Were we going to be told the time changed?"

"Um, no, it was always one."

"Well, since I'm not gonna be here at one, why don't you go ahead and cancel." Then I hung up the phone and continued, "And go fuck yourself."

As I told my wife after, I'm sick to fuckin' death of EVERY GOD DAMNED THING I DO ending up like this.

On top of all this, one of my three broken toes is being a pain in the fucking dick today and throbbing every time I move the wrong way. Or just having that lovely dull ache feeling that broken bones get. So savory. So warm and cuddly.

I picked the wrong fucking summer to swear off alcohol.


----------



## Crungy

What the fuck? So unprofessional! 

My first world problem is the dance mix of Cotton eyed Joe came on at work. I fucking hate that song lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Found some pubic hairs in a bag of googly eyes that I just bought. Not where I thought I'd find myself at this point in my life.


----------



## Adieu

Fucking Chase bank is driving me nuts.

I've now spent hours trying various ways to donate a grand to a well-known and totally not suspicious Ukrainian activist for drones for the Ukrainian Army.

Card? Sure... declined, fraud alert, text yes its me, fraud alert email, YES, declined, call once, we fixed it, DECLINED, call again now we really did fix it...DECLINED.

Wire transfer? 
Sure thing... or not. Now they demand his address to process it. The guy has a million subscribers on YouTube and is a boogeyman often named as a target by Russian propaganda. If I were him, I sure as hell wouldn't give randos off the internet my address...

Should I write some bullshit address like a government building in Kyiv? But will it go through then???

And why the hell does Chase want a recipient's registered address to transfer money anyway???


----------



## Lemonbaby

Got a loaded pickguard for a new build and it's more expensive than the neck and (painted) body in total. *sad*


----------



## MFB

Jesus fucking Christ, it's been mid-90s every day this week + humidity and my gym hasn't increased the A/C at all; and to make things worse, teens get to workout free for whatever dumb fucking reason, so there's more people than normal and the interior temp is way up. 

I'm out here doing my P/P/L splits and running 5 miles every other day, and now instead of being just soaked, I look like I stepped out of a fucking pool. My poor gym towel can't keep up with this shit


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, it's been mid-90s every day this week + humidity and my gym hasn't increased the A/C at all; and to make things worse, teens get to workout free for whatever dumb fucking reason, so there's more people than normal and the interior temp is way up.
> 
> I'm out here doing my P/P/L splits and running 5 miles every other day, and now instead of being just soaked, I look like I stepped out of a fucking pool. My poor gym towel can't keep up with this shit


Teenagers don't need to work out for free, they have metabolisms. Why inconvenience paying patrons for that?!


----------



## MFB

LordIronSpatula said:


> Teenagers don't need to work out for free, they have metabolisms. Why inconvenience paying patrons for that?!



Some fucking high school pleb was using the fly machine for like 30 mins, 5 of which was ACTUALLY using it the rest being in between sets on his phone.

I would have KILLED to use that for rear delts, it's always the last set I do on my pull days (cable rows/curls/lat pulldowns/upright rows for traps/rear delt fly) but if I waited any longer I wouldn't have fit my run in. 

And you're right, he DIDN'T need it either. Little shit was like 6' and 110lbs soaking wet, get off the god damn machine.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Some fucking high school pleb was using the fly machine for like 30 mins, 5 of which was ACTUALLY using it the rest being in between sets on his phone....


oooh i hate it when people do that. Drives me friggin' nuts.

There are quite a few people that just sit on a machine or rack for 30 minutes to an hour and only do 3-4 sets. 

I sometimes get my whole workout in, and they're still sitting there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> Of course lol.. central Texas, yeah. As if I need another reason to hate this state lol.
> 
> Cue the old man voice while shaking fist- But seriously, never felt it like this in the over 30 years that I've lived here. Some parts of the state have seen some rain, but I haven't seen any measurable rain where I'm at in well over three months. And day after day temps of 97-107 ( 36 to 41c) for well over two months now. Night time avg gets down to around 84-87 degrees ( 29-30c) but that's not much relief.


it's not much better up here in MN. We've gotten some rain but everything is dry as shit. My peppers are doing great but everything else is struggling hardcore.


MFB said:


> Some fucking high school pleb was using the fly machine for like 30 mins, 5 of which was ACTUALLY using it the rest being in between sets on his phone.
> 
> I would have KILLED to use that for rear delts, it's always the last set I do on my pull days (cable rows/curls/lat pulldowns/upright rows for traps/rear delt fly) but if I waited any longer I wouldn't have fit my run in.
> 
> And you're right, he DIDN'T need it either. Little shit was like 6' and 110lbs soaking wet, get off the god damn machine.


You could've just done reverse dumbbell flys...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's not much better up here in MN. We've gotten some rain but everything is dry as shit. My peppers are doing great but everything else is struggling hardcore.
> 
> You could've just done reverse dumbbell flys...


Bunnies just figured out how to get thru my fence. Took out my beets, some carrots, and my beans, which would be loving this heat. Now it's just my tomatoes and potatoes, both of which are pretty happy.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's not much better up here in MN. We've gotten some rain but everything is dry as shit. My peppers are doing great but everything else is struggling hardcore.


When I had a garden at our old place, jalapenos were about the only thing that would prosper no matter the conditions.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Bunnies just figured out how to get thru my fence. Took out my beets, some carrots, and my beans, which would be loving this heat. Now it's just my tomatoes and potatoes, both of which are pretty happy.


I haven't had any issues with rabbits. I
have my main garden in a raised bed lined with 2x6s and then the chickenwire is tacked down to it along the edge, except for the entrance, which has overlapping wire and is barred with a 2x4.


----------



## Seabeast2000

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Bunnies just figured out how to get thru my fence. Took out my beets, some carrots, and my beans, which would be loving this heat. Now it's just my tomatoes and potatoes, both of which are pretty happy.



My grampa used an old hex octaganal barrel single shot .22 Short to help the rabbit problem. He only had neighbors on one side though.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Raised beds would help, as would metal wire fence. I used plastic garden fence because it was cheap, and they nibbled right thru it lol.

They seem to have stopped going in after their initial foray tho.


----------



## BlackMastodon

High Plains Drifter said:


> Found some pubic hairs in a bag of googly eyes that I just bought. Not where I thought I'd find myself at this point in my life.


Tbf, the line between beard hair and pubic is pretty thin (or slightly thicker than other body hair, hur hur hur), so you can be optimistic and hope its someone's beard hair that dropped in?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackMastodon said:


> Tbf, the line between beard hair and pubic is pretty thin (or slightly thicker than other body hair, hur hur hur), so you can be optimistic and hope its someone's beard hair that dropped in?


Thats what I'm hoping for. My wife asked if it's actually a hair at all and not just a piece of thread. But after close inspection I can indeed see the pronounced dermal papilla at the end of the follicle... urgh! My first thought was workers pulling down their pants at break time and sticking the googly eyes to their dorks and vaggies for some sorta impromptu puppet theatere but I'm more inclined to think that it's just from someone's scalp.


----------



## nightflameauto

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thats what I'm hoping for. My wife asked if it's actually a hair at all and not just a piece of thread. But after close inspection I can indeed see the pronounced dermal papilla at the end of the follicle... urgh! My first thought was workers pulling down their pants at break time and *sticking the googly eyes to their dorks and vaggies for some sorta impromptu puppet theatere* but I'm more inclined to think that it's just from someone's scalp.


I would say that'd be a stretch, but then I remembered the maintenance crew back when I worked the window factory used to have contests to see who could:
A) Call and make the shot on broken equipment.
B) The shot was peeing from a distance no less than six feet away.

And no, this was not an all male facility.

Gotta say, it was quite the education the first time I saw the young lady in maintenance win one of those contests. OK, so the word 'lady' may be a stretch.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

nightflameauto said:


> I would say that'd be a stretch, but then I remembered the maintenance crew back when I worked the window factory used to have contests to see who could:
> A) Call and make the shot on broken equipment.
> B) The shot was peeing from a distance no less than six feet away.
> 
> And no, this was not an all male facility.
> 
> Gotta say, it was quite the education the first time I saw the young lady in maintenance win one of those contests. OK, so the word 'lady' may be a stretch.


Oh no! lmao! 

I decided that I'm returning them since I have a couple other returns to make anyway. I dunno what it is about other people's hair but it really grosses me out. I almost threw up years ago when I found a hair in my food at some restaurant. Knowing that there may be foreign matter in what you're eating is one thing, but identifying it while it's in your mouth and then extracting it with your fingers is something else. 

And just to clarify so that I don't come across too weird, these googly eyes were for a project where they were going to be painted. I'm not in the habit of running around sticking googly eyes on stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm not in the habit of running around sticking googly eyes on stuff.


booo you're no fun.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I keep noticing typos on my posts long after the edit function goes away. I swear I'm literate.


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> Some fucking high school pleb was using the fly machine for like 30 mins, 5 of which was ACTUALLY using it the rest being in between sets on his phone.
> 
> I would have KILLED to use that for rear delts, it's always the last set I do on my pull days (cable rows/curls/lat pulldowns/upright rows for traps/rear delt fly) but if I waited any longer I wouldn't have fit my run in.
> 
> And you're right, he DIDN'T need it either. Little shit was like 6' and 110lbs soaking wet, get off the god damn machine.


Hmm it occurs to me that upright rows are missing from my Pull routine. Thank you for this unintentionally useful post.


----------



## MFB

LordIronSpatula said:


> Hmm it occurs to me that upright rows are missing from my Pull routine. Thank you for this unintentionally useful post.



Full disclosure, a lot of trainers will warn you against them due to the angle they can put on the wrist depending on what you use to do them (like a preacher bar) but I do mine with either a kettlebell or 45lb plate and don't feel any issues (currently).

They're absolutely killer for traps which are my vanity muscle, so I'm willing to accept the short term gains if it ends up with long term losses; I'm probably doing worse to my wrists with guitar than those exercises.


----------



## MFB

I'm trying to play it cool as I've been texting with this chick, but holy fuck is that not in my wheelhouse right now. 

Every second between texts feels like an eternity, and each time it's just like, "oh that's the one that ends it then, alright moving on," but then something will come in and prove me wrong; it was even worse last night when I was high. It definitely helped with the actual anxiety of the reality but it was like, is this effecting what I say/how I say it?


----------



## Seabeast2000

JS2540 FS locally at good price, can't swing it due to self-imposed gear asset cap. Need to move some stuff first. Kinda bummed. Always wanted to get ahold of a JS.


----------



## thebeesknees22

kinda want to get my motorcycle license just to cross that off the bucket list, but it's kinda pointless to do it right now since I need to move next spring. 


the urge is real right now though lol


----------



## Edika

BlackMastodon said:


> I keep noticing typos on my posts long after the edit function goes away. I swear I'm literate.


It happens to me a lot too, especially when typing on my phone and it takes the liberty to "correct" some words. The thing is, I check what I typed before I post it, everything checks out, I post it then go about my business, come back and see a multitude of typos and strange words and I'm WTF? Edit function is long gone by then!


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> It happens to me a lot too, especially when typing on my phone and it takes the liberty to "correct" some words. The thing is, I check what I typed before I post it, everything checks out, I post it then go about my business, come back and see a multitude of typos and strange words and I'm WTF? Edit function is long gone by then!


Same here, and then you just have to live with it


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I dropped something in the meme thread a couple days ago that was supposed to go into the funny guitar thread and I'm still kicking myself. 

EDIT function shouldn't expire so quickly.


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> I've legit only seen them once in my life that I can remember



Funny choice of words. I've went to see them like 4-5 times and I can't remember any of them.


----------



## LordCashew

My wife and I were at a wine tasting and accidentally under-tipped the dude serving us. He was really friendly, conversational and even comped us a couple glasses of really solid stuff. We had such a great time my wife screwed up the math on the tip screen and I didn't realize it until we got to the car, and we didn't have any cash on us that I could run back in. I think it was the tasting fee being waived by bottle purchases that threw us off...

Anyway, getting a $10 tip from friendly, low-maintenance customers probably didn't ruin that guy's day but I feel he fully earned a 20 and I still feel like crap about it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Chatting up the folks working at wineries while you're doing a tasting there is an excellent way to get free wine or the tasting fee waived. In my experience they always love to talk about the wine and appreciate when you show a genuine interest.


----------



## BlackMastodon

High Plains Drifter said:


> I dropped something in the meme thread a couple days ago that was supposed to go into the funny guitar thread and I'm still kicking myself.
> 
> EDIT function shouldn't expire so quickly.


The 2 threads are so close that they kinda blend together at times.


----------



## BornToLooze

On the subject of wine...

I've really been wanting to get into making wine and mead, and I found what looks like a decent mead making kit on Amazon. I haven't bought it yet, because I don't want to spend the money on _another _hobby, but I will spend that much money buying mead.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> On the subject of wine...
> 
> I've really been wanting to get into making wine and mead, and I found what looks like a decent mead making kit on Amazon. I haven't bought it yet, because I don't want to spend the money on _another _hobby, but I will spend that much money buying mead.


the honey is the most expensive part by far lol


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> the honey is the most expensive part by far lol



well, look at the this way, my son is autistic, and there's a very good chance he got it from me. 

Ya, the honey is expensive, but when i get into a hobby i get_* FUCKING INTO IT*_, and beekeeping to get cheaper honey is the most expensive part. But I also know, with how I am about stuff, I could turn that into a questionably legal side hustle.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> well, look at the this way, my son is autistic, and there's a very good chance he got it from me.
> 
> Ya, the honey is expensive, but when i get into a hobby i get_* FUCKING INTO IT*_, and beekeeping to get cheaper honey is the most expensive part. But I also know, with how I am about stuff, I could turn that into a questionably legal side hustle.


more power to you if you want to do beekeeping with mead making.
Mead is pretty idiotproof compared to beer ime.


----------



## youngthrasher9

BornToLooze said:


> well, look at the this way, my son is autistic, and there's a very good chance he got it from me.
> 
> Ya, the honey is expensive, but when i get into a hobby i get_* FUCKING INTO IT*_, and beekeeping to get cheaper honey is the most expensive part. But I also know, with how I am about stuff, I could turn that into a questionably legal side hustle.


Barter with a beekeeper. My lil bro was actually making legit quality Jun for a while because he and his friend made a deal with the friends grandparents whom kept bees.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> more power to you if you want to do beekeeping with mead making.
> Mead is pretty idiotproof compared to beer ime.



It's not that I want to do beekeeping, that's just how my brain works.
I've never been much of a beer person other than I have to drink Lone Star in the camo can during deer season because of nostalgia/tradition. Anything more complicated that I'd be interested in making is illegal because Uncle Sugar has to have his cut.


----------



## MFB

I did 4 sets on the incline leg press at my usual weight instead of just 3 last night, and there's no residual pain/DOMS, so I guess that means it's time to up the weight for my usual routine.


----------



## Kaura

Cooked some chicken wings but I'm not even hungry and probably can't even finish them despite not eating anything today. 

Also, I've had this pain on the left side of my lower abdomen the whole day. Guess my liver is finally calling it quits.


----------



## Adieu

Kaura said:


> Also, I've had this pain on the left side of my lower abdomen the whole day. Guess my liver is finally calling it quits.



Liver should be on the UPPER RIGHT, right under your lower rib. Extends left but not by much.

Lower left? Could be a groin hernia.


----------



## Kaura

Adieu said:


> Liver should be on the UPPER RIGHT, right under your lower rib. Extends left but not by much.
> 
> Lower left? Could be a groin hernia.



Good to know

*opens another beer*


----------



## Millul

Kaura said:


> Good to know
> 
> *opens another beer*


Inflamed appendix? Or is that something you've already been through?


----------



## BlackMastodon

If it feels like you gotta poop but you don't actually gotta poop, go get your appendix checked out.

Edit: this reads more like a PSA and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Millul said:


> Inflamed appendix? Or is that something you've already been through?


Also on the right.


----------



## Millul

Seabeast2000 said:


> Also on the right.



Sorry, got sidetracked there - I was sure he was referring to something on his right.
Dumb moment of the night -> had


----------



## Seabeast2000

My appendicitis..... IIRC...flu like symptoms, fever, puking, then big lower ab pain, walking at a hard 90, then off to homspitals for some bladework.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I was just told what my next round of project will be at work. ......I foresee OT hell in my future. It's gonna be brutal ....just like last fall. 

I'm never going to have time to finish my round 2 of practice mixing.


----------



## Crungy

Kaura said:


> Cooked some chicken wings but I'm not even hungry and probably can't even finish them despite not eating anything today.
> 
> Also, I've had this pain on the left side of my lower abdomen the whole day. Guess my liver is finally calling it quits.


Though you said lower abdomen, have you had any gallbladder issues? Sorry to hear you're not feeling good.


----------



## Crungy

My first world "problem" today is they changed the appearance slightly on Reverb when you're scrolling through gear and I don't like it. I liked the last version better. Boo hoo.


----------



## budda

Need to meet my buyer to deliver his guitar and get the rest of the payment. If he drove farther, we could have met yesterday and my new guitar could likely ship today or tomorrow.  patience not just a trucking company!


----------



## Kaura

Crungy said:


> Though you said lower abdomen, have you had any gallbladder issues? Sorry to hear you're not feeling good.



Not that I know of. Had the pain this morning still when I woke up but it went away. Could've been just muscle pain.


----------



## BornToLooze

So my wife and one of her friends are shooting the shit and talking about buying a pirate ship (there might be little alcohol involved).

They were planning which friend would do what when I brought up buying a ship is not very pirate of you and IDK about ships, but I have piloted a sailboat before. I'm apparently gonna get keelhauled because I'm the only person in her friend group that knows how to do pirate shit.


Those are some goals right there...the biggest argument my wife and I have ever had involves I'm the only person she knows that has something resembling sea legs.

So we all made a bet. Whoever can acquiesce with being in charge of a boat first wins. Or in plainer English,one of my wife's friends bet me she would be in charge of a boat before I would when she has been out on my dad's boat that she knows I have a copy of the key to because she caught her dinner for the night.


----------



## jco5055

Mine is probably that money is going to be a bit tight/gotta think before each purchase since the gf and I are moving to Manhattan….since we can afford (using the “correct” budgeting rules for % of salary going to rent etc) to live in Manhattan haha


----------



## Steinmetzify

It’s the Thuggish Ruggish bone….


----------



## Bodes

Watching the recording of the F1s, needed to poo, badly.
Oh, I can totally see the TV from the toilet, will watch. Two birds, one stone.
Sitting here, the fan is too loud to hear the commentary and too risky to go turn up the volume, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Kaura

Supposed to go see Plini live in a few hours but I feel super tired and I need to clean my apartment before I leave for vacation tomorrow since our locks might get changed during that.


----------



## Bodes

I really get annoyed that the setting on my phone work really well for when I listen to music in my car via bluetooth, but damn does it sound awful through my Bluetooth headphones...

Ahab should be kicking my ear drums to the next millennium right now (headphones), but the tin is strong in this one...

I must be too technologically stupid to work this out.


----------



## p0ke

My 5 week summer vacation ended today - starting of with a 1 day week. Back to normal next week though


----------



## youngthrasher9

I just woke up praying for death. Hell is real and it is symmetric cramps in the inner thighs.


----------



## nightflameauto

youngthrasher9 said:


> I just woke up praying for death. Hell is real and it is symmetric cramps in the inner thighs.


Sympathies, man.

I remember slinging hay bales for five hours one day, traveling to Des Moines the next day for an outdoor festival including Danzig, Suicidal Tendencies and Metallica, and waking up that night with both legs fully locked with cramps. That shit leaves mental scars. I would know since it was, holy fuck, thirty years ago. Thirty years ago last month actually. WTF?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

nightflameauto said:


> Sympathies, man.
> 
> I remember slinging hay bales for five hours one day, traveling to Des Moines the next day for an outdoor festival including Danzig, Suicidal Tendencies and Metallica, and waking up that night with both legs fully locked with cramps. That shit leaves mental scars. I would know since it was, holy fuck, thirty years ago. Thirty years ago last month actually. WTF?


 When I was 18 I went to see Avenged Sevenfold in Waterloo, IA. 4-6 hours standing on concrete and flirting with the edge of the pit, and the next morning I woke up I couldn't even move my legs they were so stiff. Never experienced anything like it before or since. 


Was real tough climbing down from my dorm room loft bed.


----------



## BlackMastodon

This is why doing some light stretches before going to bed, while not very rock-and-roll, is super good for you.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not sure how relative this is to the last several posts but a few weeks ago, I was having a nightmare, which in and of itself is nothing new... I have em all the time. But this one was I guess so horrible that I woke up from it with an absolutely excruciating pain in my calf. It was so severely cramped up that all I could do was massage it while rocking back and forth... tears in my eyes. I was limping on it for about a week and a few days afterwards b/c it was still that sore or inflamed or whatever. All better now, I guess.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not sure how relative this is to the last several posts but a few weeks ago, I was having a nightmare, which in and of itself is nothing new... I have em all the time. But this one was I guess so horrible that I woke up from it with an absolutely excruciating pain in my calf. It was so severely cramped up that all I could do was massage it while rocking back and forth... tears in my eyes. I was limping on it for about a week and a few days afterwards b/c it was still that sore or inflamed or whatever. All better now, I guess.


I used to have dreams that ended with me dying. Yes, dreams, not nightmares, because in them everything went really well and I thought "damn I'm lucky" just before being hit by a truck or falling face first from a skyscraper etc. Woke up in pretty severe pain too, almost as if the thing I saw had actually happened partially or something...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I stretch for almost an hour every day. Well, most days. And so do some light stretching before bed a lot of nights. 

I absolutely notice the difference if I don't. Literally everything is noticeably more fucked, and it compounds the longer I go without. Much easier to maintain flexibility than to build it back up.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not sure how relative this is to the last several posts but a few weeks ago, I was having a nightmare, which in and of itself is nothing new... I have em all the time. But this one was I guess so horrible that I woke up from it with an absolutely excruciating pain in my calf. It was so severely cramped up that all I could do was massage it while rocking back and forth... tears in my eyes. I was limping on it for about a week and a few days afterwards b/c it was still that sore or inflamed or whatever. All better now, I guess.


Vecna or freddy almost got you


----------



## thebeesknees22

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Vecna or freddy almost got you


gah, i used to have nightmares of Freddy when i was little after I saw one of the nightmare on elm street movies when I was like 6 or so. 

I had this recurring dream for a while where he was chasing me through my grandma's house and I'd wake up right before he stabbed me in the face. 

I ...I can still see it to this day.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

thebeesknees22 said:


> gah, i used to have nightmares of Freddy when i was little after I saw one of the nightmare on elm street movies when I was like 6 or so.
> 
> I had this recurring dream for a while where he was chasing me through my grandma's house and I'd wake up right before he stabbed me in the face.
> 
> I ...I can still see it to this day.


Oof. I'm sorry I said anything.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I long to have nightmares like that. Not really, as being chased by anything in a dream is fucked up... but some sense of normalcy in a dream-state would be very welcome to me. I'm sure my nightmares are partly why I only sleep 3-4 hrs at a time too. 

On the flip side I had a dream last night where a sweet Asian lady offered me two two packs ( so four total) Japanese super-puffy box cats. They were all about one cubic foot and packed into a rectangular carrier separated by a partition. But you couldn't see their faces... just the tops of em. She sat them down so I could reach them and I remember they were super soft and in four different patterns/ markings. For whatever reason I didn't take them. Probably because I was standing in a crevice of some kind using a scoop to try to dig and dig... maybe trying to keep from being buried alive or something.. i dunno.


----------



## MFB

High Plains Drifter said:


> [...] a sweet Asian lady offered me two two packs ( so four total) Japanese super-puffy box











High Plains Drifter said:


> cats.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Dammit I would've taken all four in real life! Who could refuse xl cube-shaped kittens?? Although to be fair, not being able to see their faces might be a deal-breaker irl. 

lol my wife just reminded me that I was recently watching a thing about Japanese ornamental square watermelon. Pretty sure that was what spawned the large fluffy cube kitties in my unconscious mind.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Why the fuck is it so hard to find base layers that are actually just wool and not adulterated with polyester or other shit. 

On a separate note, how has nobody come up with a decent bug repellent that actually works on horseflies.


----------



## youngthrasher9

KnightBrolaire said:


> On a separate note, how has nobody come up with a decent bug repellent that actually works on horseflies.


There’s one, but it’s actually for horses and it smells weird. Idk if it’s safe for human skin. Works on dogs for fleas too.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

got my heavy, brain-paralyzing "go the fuck to sleep" indica and my low-test, "get shit done during the day" sativa mixed up over coffee

guess I'm starting the day off as a fucking alien


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've never been crazy about Mexican food because of one too many white people taco nights when I was a kid, but my wife likes "Mexican food" (ie Taco Bell) so she's been trying to get me to try it. I mean, obviously I like stuff like tacos and quesadillas, but every time I've had it, its just too much beans and sour cream and a whole bunch of bullshit I don't care for.

I work a blue collar job in Texas, and have achieved vato status with my coworkers, so they're hooking me up with recipes and going to teach me Spanish, etc. But apparently stuff like menudo and mole isn't "normal" Mexican food to her.  Maybe it's just me and my tried alligator and deer heart before I ever tried a salad redneck ass, but when I asked what menudo was, hominy was more of a questionable ingredient for me than stomach.


----------



## MFB

I uh, I went full "degenerate" mode tonight, the likes of which only probably @STRHelvete would understand and I'm just ...so so curious as to where it may go from here


----------



## BornToLooze

MFB said:


> I uh, I went full "degenerate" mode tonight, the likes of which only probably @STRHelvete would understand and I'm just ...so so curious as to where it may go from here


----------



## STRHelvete

MFB said:


> I uh, I went full "degenerate" mode tonight, the likes of which only probably @STRHelvete would understand and I'm just ...so so curious as to where it may go from here


I know where it goes...the dayum booty hole


----------



## MFB

Man, I didn't realize trying to find gash to smash was like it's own full-time job, shit's exhausting


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Me returning to this thread after a day :


----------



## thebeesknees22

Dang.....no running water this morning.

Sorry costco shoppers. I gotta make a run to the store. You will have to just hold your noses when I walk by since I am not able to take a shower.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> Dang.....no running water this morning.
> 
> Sorry costco shoppers. I gotta make a run to the store. You will have to just hold your noses when I walk by since I am not able to take a shower.


In the age of Covid, I just say that if they're close enough to smell me then they're too close.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> In the age of Covid, I just say that if they're close enough to smell me then they're too close.


bahaha true true


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> Why the fuck is it so hard to find base layers that are actually just wool and not adulterated with polyester or other shit.



My struggle is finding them in tall sizes. Last time I was at the local sporting goods store I asked the clerk, "have y'all heard of tall people?" Fortunately he thought it was funny. I just want to buy some overpriced smartwool base layers like everyone else.

I finally have some long sleeve button shirts that fit right, nevermind that I had to spend $50 apiece on them. I understand that's just the tip of the iceberg for spending money on fashion, and I will say they look quite dashing on me, but I'm used to shopping at Value Village.


----------



## TedEH

BlackMastodon said:


> In the age of Covid, I just say that if they're close enough to smell me then they're too close.


Even without the 'rona, this has always been a good rule. Too many people don' understand boundaries and personal space.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> Even without the 'rona, this has always been a good rule. Too many people don' understand boundaries and personal space.


oh that reminds me

It really bugs me when in movies or tv shows, characters get riiiiight in each others faces to speak to each other. 

like....No one does that in real life.

"i have to talk to you... TWO inches away from your FACE"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> My struggle is finding them in tall sizes. Last time I was at the local sporting goods store I asked the clerk, "have y'all heard of tall people?" Fortunately he thought it was funny. I just want to buy some overpriced smartwool base layers like everyone else.
> 
> I finally have some long sleeve button shirts that fit right, nevermind that I had to spend $50 apiece on them. I understand that's just the tip of the iceberg for spending money on fashion, and I will say they look quite dashing on me, but I'm used to shopping at Value Village.


smartwool is dogshit ime. They used to be good but they keep reducing the amount of wool in their products. The whole damn reason I buy wool is because *it will keep you warm even when wet*. Once you've fallen through the ice in the middle of winter you really begin to appreciate products that keep you from dying of hypothermia.

LL Bean has 100% wool base layers for solid prices. Icebreaker is also solid but more pricy.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh that reminds me
> 
> It really bugs me when in movies or tv shows, characters get riiiiight in each others faces to speak to each other.
> 
> like....No one does that in real life.
> 
> "i have to talk to you... TWO inches away from your FACE"


Stay away from Mexican soap-opera tv at all cost. We used to watch that randomly for the lolz.


----------



## nightflameauto

High Plains Drifter said:


> Stay away from Mexican soap-opera tv at all cost. We used to watch that randomly for the lolz.


Mexican soap-operas could put American soap-operas to shame. Both in how hot everybody on screen is, and in dramatics.


----------



## MFB

Had a three-and-a-half hour site walk yesterday for a high-rise building downtown, and still did my run yesterday at the usual pace (5 miles, sub-41 mins) and my quads are cooked today; I'm half tempted to skip leg day, or just do the weight portion, but it's like, if I do that am I compounding it for tomorrow too? We'll see how I feel later.


----------



## thebeesknees22

fun times. Today is another round of photodynamic therapy. Another round of sitting in complete darkness for 48hrs....... I'm tired of doing this, but it's the least crappy treatment on the market so I don't end up with skin cancer in my old age. 

I guess I'll just pretend I'm stuck in a cave for the next 2 days. 

hope it works better than the last time. The last time didn't work worth a damn so this time they're going for the more heavy duty version.


----------



## STRHelvete

Had to curse out the bank, credit card company, and a couple other places over my legal name change and their inability to comprehend the concept.


----------



## CanserDYI

STRHelvete said:


> Had to curse out the bank, credit card company, and a couple other places over my legal name change and their inability to comprehend the concept.


You finally changed your name to DeanML4Lyphe?


----------



## Bodes

STRHelvete said:


> Had to curse out the bank, credit card company, and a couple other places over my legal name change and their inability to comprehend the concept.



Sister and work colleague had so much trouble when they tried to change their married names, bth used the same bank. Banks are just so stupid and seem to want to make the jobs of their workers that much harder.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I finally took the plunge and started making mead. And I'm remembering the other reason why I never got into it...patience is not my thing.


I just want to drink my mead and get up some pagan fuckery.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I was playing bass earlier and I though I blew out my bass amp. Was thinking hell ya, blew my amp playing Motorhead, that's the most metal thing I've ever done and will ever do. Turns out it was my fuzz pedal (that cost more than my bass amp) shitting the bed instead.


*Dramatic reenactment of what I thought happened*


----------



## thebeesknees22

I tried laying down some vocals for the first time in months

oof... that was rough


----------



## Kaura

After 10 or so years, I was finally able to get my hands on the original sriracha despite the EU nazis banning it because it had some ingredients they didn't find suitable for their cattle. The problem is now I want to put it in every meal I eat but I really can't stomach spicy food these days well so I'm having continuous stomach pain.


----------



## Edika

I got me some BK Aftermath 7 string pickups for a good price. Turns out the previous previous owner trimmed the baseplate tabs to fit an EMG soapbar route and they won't go in unless I drill new holes. I also need to remove the covers (it has covers) as the routes on the guitar are too tight. If I want the baseplates replaced with BK ones, the only way to do it is to send them to BK and that will cost me £97 without shipping costs. I can do it myself but if I don't like the sound I'm not sure if I can sell them easily as they won't have the BK baseplate.
I can probably return them in the basis of not as described, as there was no mention of the altered baseplates but I don't think the seller was really aware of that. But if he had mentioned it I would not have bought them.

First World problems indeed.


----------



## STRHelvete

So I told this dude that I'm in love with him..shit feels kinda gay


----------



## ArtDecade

STRHelvete said:


> So I told this dude that I'm in love with him..shit feels kinda gay


Totes gay. I hope he feels the same way.


----------



## STRHelvete

ArtDecade said:


> Totes gay. I hope he feels the same way.


Lulz, me too


----------



## Bodes

STRHelvete said:


> So I told this dude that I'm in love with him..shit feels kinda gay



Good luck!


----------



## CanserDYI

Reminds me of:


----------



## thebeesknees22

So in further discussions with the studio I work for, it sounds like they're cool with me moving back to the US. *for now....I take everything with a grain of salt until it happens which won't be until next summer.

It looks like my choices would be back to LA, or head to Portland.

LA was fine when I used to live there. I didn't love it. Didn't hate it. But I know it's changed a lot since I was last there over a decade ago. 

I've never been to Portland. I'm not sure I'll dig the gloomy year round weather. I kinda had enough of that when I was in Vancouver. But....... houses are sort of still purchasable-ish from the looks of it. ...Albeit it's getting pretty expensive from my quick searching. No telling what it'll be like a year from now.

Anyone have any thoughts on either Los Angeles or Portland for someone that's never been to Portland?


----------



## LordCashew

thebeesknees22 said:


> So in further discussions with the studio I work for, it sounds like they're cool with me moving back to the US. *for now....I take everything with a grain of salt until it happens which won't be until next summer.
> 
> It looks like my choices would be back to LA, or head to Portland.
> 
> LA was fine when I used to live there. I didn't love it. Didn't hate it. But I know it's changed a lot since I was last there over a decade ago.
> 
> I've never been to Portland. I'm not sure I'll dig the gloomy year round weather. I kinda had enough of that when I was in Vancouver. But....... houses are sort of still purchasable-ish from the looks of it. ...Albeit it's getting pretty expensive from my quick searching. No telling what it'll be like a year from now.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on either Los Angeles or Portland for someone that's never been to Portland?


You mean Portland, OR right? I would for sure go there over LA. The city itself is pretty crowded but a lot of the surrounding area is absolutely beautiful. It has more gloomy days than LA but it's not like it's never sunny. People in OR are generally friendlier than in CA in my experience too, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## thebeesknees22

LordIronSpatula said:


> You mean Portland, OR right? I would for sure go there over LA. The city itself is pretty crowded but a lot of the surrounding area is absolutely beautiful. It has more gloomy days than LA but it's not like it's never sunny. People in OR are generally friendlier than in CA in my experience too, for whatever that's worth.


yeah Portland, OR.

Friendlier is good. I think I'm one of the rare cases where I found LA to be a place that was pretty easy to make friends although it's not the every day "friendly" courteous kind of place. But I was also a lot younger back then lol

Vancouver, BC was always really pretty too, but it was the constant Mordor cloudy weather that drove me nuts. But Vancouver wasn't a exactly an easy place to make friends though so Portland would probably be a better experience


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I should have been keeping a tally of how many times I have talked myself into, back out of, and then back into grad school again this year. 

Anyway, just talked myself back into grad school again. I won't be enrolling until next spring, so there's still plenty of time for me to decide it's a terrible idea again.


----------



## BornToLooze

So my coworkers (early 20s) were talking about who could outdrink everyone else, and then there's me with 10 years of hardcore alcoholism under my belt. Just trying to remember my drinking's getting better...my drinking's getting better...

I really don't need to get back to this


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ah to be a young 20 year old shit heel who thinks being able to drink more than someone is an accomplishment.



I don't fucking miss it, nor the other guys that thought the same way.


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> Ah to be a young 20 year old shit heel who thinks being able to drink more than someone is an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fucking miss it, nor the other guys that thought the same way.



Hell, I used to hang out with a bunch of old school drinkers, like the amount these kids are talking about is just a warm up. I'm trying to give them advise and all that, but on the inside I'm like...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> I should have been keeping a tally of how many times I have talked myself into, back out of, and then back into grad school again this year.
> 
> Anyway, just talked myself back into grad school again. I won't be enrolling until next spring, so there's still plenty of time for me to decide it's a terrible idea again.


Ooh. What for?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Ooh. What for?



Master's of Ed/Special Education Teaching Cert


----------



## D-Nasty

I was drunk the other night & went to the bathroom... for some reason there was a hammer laying in the floor & I stepped on it & cut my foot open. It cut me right between my toes & it hurts like a bitch!


----------



## jaxadam

D-Nasty said:


> I was drunk the other night & went to the bathroom... for some reason there was a hammer laying in the floor & I stepped on it & cut my foot open. It cut me right between my toes & it hurts like a bitch!



Hammer smashed foot?


----------



## D-Nasty

jaxadam said:


> Hammer smashed foot?


Yes. Toe of the Mutilated.


----------



## jaxadam

D-Nasty said:


> Yes. Toe of the Mutilated.



  

I am no match for your wit.


----------



## D-Nasty

jaxadam said:


> I am no match for your wit.


LMAO!


----------



## NickS

^I approve of this last exchange here. Good work


----------



## p0ke

My main hard drive is giving up. I don't generally care for the contents, it's mostly a pile of garbage tbh, but there's a few really convenient pieces of software I've written over the years that I haven't backed up anywhere. Surprise surprise 
I can probably recover most of it too, but I need to buy another 4TB or bigger hdd to do it...

Oh and the postal service seems to have decided we don't need any mail anymore. My Dimmu Borgir CD has been in my town since 5am on Friday according to tracking, but since we haven't received any mail since last Thursday, it just hasn't arrived. Also my stepson's pretty upset that the latest issue of Donald Duck hasn't arrived (they usually come every Monday).


----------



## nightflameauto

On the whole drinking thing?

I used to drink, minimum, a half-fifth of whiskey or whisky a night. Sometimes a whole fifth. It was...not great. And I'm talking EVERY night. Hell, weekends was get my shit done as fast as possible so I could start drinking early. Some of those days just disappeared on me.

I'm down to maybe a mixed drink or cocktail on Fridays and / or Saturdays, and even that's pretty optional now. I just couldn't do it anymore. I have no idea how I got to that point, and never, ever want to experience it again. It seriously becomes a crushing dependency at a certain point, where that's all that matters. As depressing as the real world is, I'll take it over depressing real world + chemical brain-death night after night. You think it's a comfort at first, but it's really just another soul-sucker, draining more of you away.


----------



## youngthrasher9

My fucking closing attorney failed to inform me that I would need a notary appointment out here and that I would need to personally secure my payoff statement to close. I’m fucking livid. I close tomorrow, and I also work. So guess who gets to go to the UPS store to have shit notarized first thing in the morning and then haul ass to work? This guy. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## jaxadam

youngthrasher9 said:


> My fucking closing attorney failed to inform me that I would need a notary appointment out here and that I would need to personally secure my payoff statement to close. I’m fucking livid. I close tomorrow, and I also work. So guess who gets to go to the UPS store to have shit notarized first thing in the morning and then haul ass to work? This guy. Fucking ridiculous.



If that's the worst that happens that doesn't let this deal fall through for the third time, I'd be thrilled.

I was closing on a property one time and I moved a big ol' chunk of change into a new account to disperse funds at closing (to make things easier) and I got a call a week prior to closing and the lady said they could not accept the funds from that account because it had not been opened for more than 30 days and I told them too fucking bad, I'm at lunch right now and I'll C U next Tuesday.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> On the whole drinking thing?
> 
> I used to drink, minimum, a half-fifth of whiskey or whisky a night. Sometimes a whole fifth. It was...not great. And I'm talking EVERY night. Hell, weekends was get my shit done as fast as possible so I could start drinking early. Some of those days just disappeared on me.
> 
> I'm down to maybe a mixed drink or cocktail on Fridays and / or Saturdays, and even that's pretty optional now. I just couldn't do it anymore. I have no idea how I got to that point, and never, ever want to experience it again. It seriously becomes a crushing dependency at a certain point, where that's all that matters. As depressing as the real world is, I'll take it over depressing real world + chemical brain-death night after night. You think it's a comfort at first, but it's really just another soul-sucker, draining more of you away.



I suspended my sobriety for the last two weeks because I hadn't seen my brothers in 13 years. It was the right choice for the occasion but I remembered quickly why I stopped.

That said, it's been really nice these past couple years to have the occasional guilt-free drink, it'd been a long, long time since I've had one of those.


----------



## thebeesknees22

been digging into what it would be like moving to Portland. 
99% sure I would not like it there. It just seems like Vancouver 2.0, but less expensive. 

That leaves me with.... LA ...or back to Vancouver, BC  

Out of those two I'd pick LA, because I really hate Vancouver, BC. (sorry vancouver folks...I tried it for 7 years and i'm so over that place) ....but I'm pretty meh on going back to LA too the more I think about it. 

It seems London is a no go for now which kinda sucks. I had talked myself into wanting to go on that adventure after it was mentioned.

I coooould probably talk work into letting me go to Toronto, but the cost of housing is absurd and it's not really a big adventure ...and LA is quickly getting there too in terms of cost of housing.

I'm so tired of housing being so ridiculously expensive everywhere I can actually work. And if I can't go on a big adventure like London then fuuuudge....... I don't know where I really wanna go next. It's starting to really kinda make me not a happy camper. 

Options are limited if I want to stay staff at  my current job, and all possible paths right now seem really crap right now.

...bah!!

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

thebeesknees22 said:


> been digging into what it would be like moving to Portland.
> 99% sure I would not like it there. It just seems like Vancouver 2.0, but less expensive.
> 
> That leaves me with.... LA ...or back to Vancouver, BC
> 
> Out of those two I'd pick LA, because I really hate Vancouver, BC. (sorry vancouver folks...I tried it for 7 years and i'm so over that place) ....but I'm pretty meh on going back to LA too the more I think about it.
> 
> It seems London is a no go for now which kinda sucks. I had talked myself into wanting to go on that adventure after it was mentioned.
> 
> I coooould probably talk work into letting me go to Toronto, but the cost of housing is absurd and it's not really a big adventure ...and LA is quickly getting there too in terms of cost of housing.
> 
> I'm so tired of housing being so ridiculously expensive everywhere I can actually work. And if I can't go on a big adventure like London then fuuuudge....... I don't know where I really wanna go next. It's starting to really kinda make me not a happy camper.
> 
> Options are limited if I want to stay staff at my current job, and all possible paths right now seem really crap right now.
> 
> ...bah!!
> 
> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


Is Portland really less expensive than Vancouver when you take health care costs into account?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bought a 20 pack of Stan's sealant a few years ago, so that I wouldn't have to buy more for a while. Can't find it and need it for a Saturday ride. Buying more......


----------



## Steinmetzify

With you guys on the no drinking thing. 

Horrific experience about a week ago; I’m fuckin done.


----------



## MFB

I haven't drank in ...5 or so years this Christmas, not that I was ever big on it in the first place, I'd have days here and there that I would with my roommates; I don't miss it a lick, especially now that I've got a THC vape and weed's just as accessible. Real helps to mellow out after I go to the gym and get all those endorphins going late at night.


----------



## lurè

Im trying to gain weight and my biggest issue is not the eating but the bathroom...I'm having the biggest and nastiest dumps of my life.


----------



## p0ke

I accidentally ordered the standard version of Dimmu Borgir's Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia when I intended on pre-ordering the new remixed version... I would've been fine with this one unless it came in a jewelcase, I want the new version specifically because it'll come in a digipak/mediabook/whatever, so now I have to sort out the situation with the record store and send it back, and then wait for the right version to be released...


----------



## thebeesknees22

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Is Portland really less expensive than Vancouver when you take health care costs into account?


yeah it still would be. 

To buy a house in Vancouver, you're looking at minimum $1.7 million-ish now. It's just not possible.

taking rent into account, Portland is still cheaper even if adding in extra health care costs. I'd be keeping my company benefits there though so I wouldn't have to pay for extra insurance.


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> Im trying to gain weight and my biggest issue is not the eating but the bathroom...I'm having the biggest and nastiest dumps of my life.



Didn't we talk about constipation a while back? Congrats.


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh man, way back when I bulked up to 190lbs, I'd have the poops allllll the time. It was like.. eat, poop, eat, poop..

And they were not clean poops. 

I've since re-adjusted my diet and i'm down around 181lbs -ish now and all is well. Regular poops now on a fairly regular schedule


----------



## nightflameauto

Steinmetzify said:


> With you guys on the no drinking thing.
> 
> Horrific experience about a week ago; I’m fuckin done.


Brah,
Waking up bloody with no idea why is no way to go through life, son. Trust. Us Lees all learn that lesson the hard way. Least, those of us that don't wake up in a cell with no idea why.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> yeah it still would be.
> 
> To buy a house in Vancouver, you're looking at minimum $1.7 million-ish now. It's just not possible.
> 
> taking rent into account, Portland is still cheaper even if adding in extra health care costs. I'd be keeping my company benefits there though so I wouldn't have to pay for extra insurance.


Yeah, Vancouver is stupid expensive and seems completely unsustainable to live there. Toronto isn't much better, but I always thought LA was worse after taking currency exchange into account, and thing spike public transit. 

Best of luck to ya. I'd love to visit Portland but not sure about living there. In my head I wouldn't mind all the rain and cloudiness, but if I had that for a few months straight I'd likely change my mind. I know for sure my partner would hate it.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

It is so hard for me to not overeat. I'm fairly active and love running, but it's real hard for me to get to and stay at a reasonable goal weight. I'd love to drop about 40 pounds right now if I could. 

Its tough when your boredom response is to eat sweets. Eating right is real easy on the weekend but real hard during the workweek.


----------



## Edika

Too many things happening at once and I'm somewhat overwhelmed! We're fixing up our room and hallway which needed some electrical work, needs radiators removed and will be replastered, flooring changed and new radiators. Electrician was supposed to finish yesterday but still has a few things to finish up and will come tomorrow lunch time. I'm waiting for the plumber to come and remove the radiators today or tomorrow. In the bedroom insulated plasterboards were supposed to be put down Thursday Friday and the plasterer would come after. We're also stripping the wall paper the previous owners had and it seems there was double wallpaper in some places and the bottom wall paper just won't come off.

In all that, my company promised to do something about inflation and just gave the same small raise. I got a lower bonus since last year, even though I did better on my goals and had a higher salary than last year. I have a job offer that is not significantly better and would need to relocate. It's more money but with house rents vs the mortgage I pay, I'd be in the same position, maybe less. I also have a second interview with another company tomorrow that I'll also need to relocate but would pay better, still not that much better. I'm trying to coax more money out of my current job and have informed them about my job offers but it remains to be seen if they bite. Thing is my wife started working and our combined income is more from what I'd be getting, plus my current job is quite flexible with family situation so we don't have to worry about childcare, as we would in the other two jobs.

Plus I bumped into someone yesterday with the car. It didn't seem there was damage but the bumper bar was bended and the repair was £700 something which with all the work in the house I'll have to go through insurance which means my premium next year is going up.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah, Vancouver is stupid expensive and seems completely unsustainable to live there. Toronto isn't much better, but I always thought LA was worse after taking currency exchange into account, and thing spike public transit.
> 
> Best of luck to ya. I'd love to visit Portland but not sure about living there. In my head I wouldn't mind all the rain and cloudiness, but if I had that for a few months straight I'd likely change my mind. I know for sure my partner would hate it.



yeah, the plus side of Toronto is I've at least visited there and dug the city. It just had a good atmosphere when I was checking it out. 

Vancouver's vibe...is just not my thing, and Portland seems pretty similar in that regard.

LA is just LA. It can be cool if you meet the right people, but you'll meet a lot of people that'll give you the stink face if you're from anywhere other than the west coast too. But you just gotta ignore those types and it's not too hard (or wasn't too hard a decade ago) to find good people. 


On another FWP note.
I just realized I haven't changed the oil in my jeep in.... 3 years loool. aka pre-covid. On the plus side I still haven't hit the 3,000 miles/5,000km. ....I made an appointment tomorrow to take care of that.


----------



## lurè

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh man, way back when I bulked up to 190lbs, I'd have the poops allllll the time. It was like.. eat, poop, eat, poop..
> 
> And they were not clean poops.
> 
> I've since re-adjusted my diet and i'm down around 181lbs -ish now and all is well. Regular poops now on a fairly regular schedule


Yeah i'm two weeks into my bulk and already miss my previous constipation.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> On another FWP note.
> I just realized I haven't changed the oil in my jeep in.... 3 years loool. aka pre-covid. On the plus side I still haven't hit the 3,000 miles/5,000km. ....I made an appointment tomorrow to take care of that.


Dude, change that oil ASAP. 
The 5k km is one metric but you should also do it like every 6 months, whichever comes first, if it's not synthetic oil. The Quebec winters probably haven't helped for 2-3 seasons.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Dude, change that oil ASAP.
> The 5k km is one metric but you should also do it like every 6 months, whichever comes first, if it's not synthetic oil. The Quebec winters probably haven't helped for 2-3 seasons.


yeah i used to do it every 3 months before I moved to QC. Life's just been hectic in the last few years lol


----------



## BornToLooze

So my aunt takes care of a kid while his parents are working who is super into pokemon cards. She texted me, he's really into pokemon, and is FUCKIN stoked he traded for some vintage cards the other day.


First of all, my all fucks be upon you for making me realize something from my childhood is now vintage.


Also, she's making a big deal about keeping out the cards that are worth some money. Why??? If they bring him the same happiness they brought me is that not worth it?

The problem I have, he was curios about double of cards I'm okaying with letting go of or trading for





That's the stack I have ready for him. Should I do a little horse trading, get a card or two of a pokemon I still think is cool, or just pass the torch and hope he liks them as much as i did.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BornToLooze said:


> So my aunt takes care of a kid while his parents are working who is super into pokemon cards. She texted me, he's really into pokemon, and is FUCKIN stoked he traded for some vintage cards the other day.
> 
> 
> First of all, my all fucks be upon you for making me realize something from my childhood is now vintage.
> 
> 
> Also, she's making a big deal about keeping out the cards that are worth some money. Why??? If they bring him the same happiness they brought me is that not worth it?
> 
> The problem I have, he was curios about double of cards I'm okaying with letting go of or trading for
> 
> View attachment 113138
> 
> 
> 
> That's the stack I have ready for him. Should I do a little horse trading, get a card or two of a pokemon I still think is cool, or just pass the torch and hope he liks them as much as i did.


Sell your charizard and buy him an original Gameboy and a copy of pokemon red.


----------



## BornToLooze

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Sell your charizard and buy him an original Gameboy and a copy of pokemon red.



I looked up how much my Charizard was, and it's a $5 Charizard, not a buy a new car Charizard. Also, I'm one of the weird pokemon fans, I grew up with blue...but if I was gonna pay way too much for an old game, it would be Silver.

But going through all my cards was nice, it reminded me why gay Charizard was my favorite. It was my first Pokemon card that one of my friends that passed away gave me.


----------



## spudmunkey

12-pack "Fridge pack" soda cases don't actually fit in most counter-depth refrigerators.

Also, the model we're looking at has a freezer drawer compartment that's 11-7/8" deep. Most frozen pizza boxes are 12 - 12-1/8" deep.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BornToLooze said:


> I looked up how much my Charizard was, and it's a $5 Charizard, not a buy a new car Charizard. Also, I'm one of the weird pokemon fans, I grew up with blue...but if I was gonna pay way too much for an old game, it would be Silver.
> 
> But going through all my cards was nice, it reminded me why gay Charizard was my favorite. It was my first Pokemon card that one of my friends that passed away gave me.


I agree, though it was red and gold for me. Loved gold.


----------



## BornToLooze

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I agree, though it was red and gold for me. Loved gold.



The main thing was the clock in Gold and Silver (day and night pokemon), and how they had Kanto in them too


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BornToLooze said:


> The main thing was the clock in Gold and Silver (day and night pokemon), and how they had Kanto in them too


I loved how Red/Blue was the champion in Kanto too. 

And the radio. 

And the poke gear in general. 

And the 251 pokemon. Damn.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## p0ke

I was in the middle of shaving my moustache when the battery died. So now the right side's clean shaved and the left side is as long as it gets without shaving for a week, until the battery's charged (it's probably already enough to finish shaving but can't be bothered right now).


----------



## thebeesknees22

My vacation is now over. 

Time to get back to work....time to be thrown back in the fire.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> My vacation is now over.
> 
> Time to get back to work....time to be thrown back in the fire.


You work in fire? Sorry man, I'm in the salt mines these days.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> My vacation is now over.
> 
> Time to get back to work....time to be thrown back in the fire.


Same tho. Feels bad, man.


----------



## p0ke

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I agree, though it was red and gold for me. Loved gold.


Red and silver for me. Played the crap out of those games back in the day, though I was always a little bit jealous of the kids who had a GB Color  My parents bought me the GB Pocket for some longer trip we went on a few years before, and when the GBC came out they just wouldn't buy me one 'cause I already had the black and white one. I loved having the Gameboy though, as I sat on a train+bus at least two hours every day, I had plenty of time to level up 

Do I remember wrong or did the Red/Blue/Yellow versions not have proper color support though? Not that I'd cared since I didn't have colors, but anyway, I recall seeing someone play it on a GBC and the colors being pretty weird...


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> You work in fire? Sorry man, I'm in the salt mines these days.


lol might as well be on fire. We have a few key people leaving so I'll probably be stuck picking up the pieces here and there on top of my regular job duties.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

p0ke said:


> Red and silver for me. Played the crap out of those games back in the day, though I was always a little bit jealous of the kids who had a GB Color  My parents bought me the GB Pocket for some longer trip we went on a few years before, and when the GBC came out they just wouldn't buy me one 'cause I already had the black and white one. I loved having the Gameboy though, as I sat on a train+bus at least two hours every day, I had plenty of time to level up
> 
> Do I remember wrong or did the Red/Blue/Yellow versions not have proper color support though? Not that I'd cared since I didn't have colors, but anyway, I recall seeing someone play it on a GBC and the colors being pretty weird...


IIRC, red and blue had a different color per town or something like that. There must have been some basic color programmed in for the Super Gameboy. I might be thinking of yellow. 

I Had the big chunky first Gen Gameboy, and all my friends got the GBC when gold and silver came out. I was so jealous.


----------



## Mathemagician

p0ke said:


> Red and silver for me. Played the crap out of those games back in the day, though I was always a little bit jealous of the kids who had a GB Color  My parents bought me the GB Pocket for some longer trip we went on a few years before, and when the GBC came out they just wouldn't buy me one 'cause I already had the black and white one. I loved having the Gameboy though, as I sat on a train+bus at least two hours every day, I had plenty of time to level up
> 
> Do I remember wrong or did the Red/Blue/Yellow versions not have proper color support though? Not that I'd cared since I didn't have colors, but anyway, I recall seeing someone play it on a GBC and the colors being pretty weird...



On the GBC blue/red did not have full color support. The game had like a slight background color added to outlines depending on where you were. Idk about yellow. It would make more sense if you check out a YouTube video of someone playing through it on a gbc.


----------



## nightflameauto

p0ke said:


> I was in the middle of shaving my moustache when the battery died. So now the right side's clean shaved and the left side is as long as it gets without shaving for a week, until the battery's charged (it's probably already enough to finish shaving but can't be bothered right now).


I had one of those nights. I typically buzz-cut my head with a beard trimmer with no extensions. One time, late Sunday night after a hard weekend, half awake, I went to trim my head. Ran out of battery with the whole back of my head left. And extremely uneven, natch.

I was just out of it enough to go full Crocodile Dundee. Grabbed the biggest fuck-off kitchen knife I could find and tried to shave with it.

FUCKING BRILLIANT!

This is why trimming your head while drunk is not recommended. Ever. Boy was my head a mess for a couple weeks.

I'm sure it's something in my DNA. Every older male relative I have has done something similar at some point. Glad mine's out of the way now.


----------



## p0ke

Mathemagician said:


> On the GBC blue/red did not have full color support. The game had like a slight background color added to outlines depending on where you were. Idk about yellow. It would make more sense if you check out a YouTube video of someone playing through it on a gbc.


Yeah, that's how I remember it. Anyway, I went all b/w so who cares 

Yellow is the same as red/blue, just with Pikachu walking behind you all the time and being the first pokemon you get. Kinda like in the cartoon series...


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol might as well be on fire. We have a few key people leaving so I'll probably be stuck picking up the pieces here and there on top of my regular job duties.


Come to where the flavor is. Come to Salt Mine Country.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I played myself.


----------



## Kaura

Just the other day I was admiring my pair of Beyerdynamic DT-770's thinking they must be the most durable headphones on the planet because I accidentally throw them on the floor at least once a day when I trip on the cord but now I just noticed that this piece that keeps the actual ear-parts connected to the headpiece came off. 

Managed to snap it back but it keeps falling when I take the pair out of my head and accidentally twist the ear-piece. Really not eager to buy a new pair in this current (personal) economy. Especially since this is my second pair. The original pair lasted me for 10 years and I got these ones 2 years ago.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Kaura said:


> Just the other day I was admiring my pair of Beyerdynamic DT-770's thinking they must be the most durable headphones on the planet because I accidentally throw them on the floor at least once a day when I trip on the cord but now I just noticed that this piece that keeps the actual ear-parts connected to the headpiece came off.
> 
> Managed to snap it back but it keeps falling when I take the pair out of my head and accidentally twist the ear-piece. Really not eager to buy a new pair in this current (personal) economy. Especially since this is my second pair. The original pair lasted me for 10 years and I got these ones 2 years ago.



I am pretty sure I recall reading an Amazon review that specifically described that component is being susceptible to breakage in the newer models back when I was going down the headphone rabbithole. 

Ironically, I settled on almost 100% plastic audio technicas


----------



## LostTheTone

My fucking balls ache.

I had a vasectomy today, and now the local anaesthetic has worn off my balls ache like crazy. In trying to find a comfortable way to sit I have done something aggravating to my back, so my back hurts too.

Also, the surgeon who tended to my scrotum bore an uncanny resemblance to Stephen Merchant (the dude who voiced Wheatley from Portal 2) which made the whole process oddly surreal.


----------



## nightflameauto

LostTheTone said:


> My fucking balls ache.
> 
> I had a vasectomy today, and now the local anaesthetic has worn off my balls ache like crazy. In trying to find a comfortable way to sit I have done something aggravating to my back, so my back hurts too.
> 
> Also, the surgeon who tended to my scrotum bore an uncanny resemblance to Stephen Merchant (the dude who voiced Wheatley from Portal 2) which made the whole process oddly surreal.


It gets better, bro.

Frozen corn and frozen peas. They were a way of life for a few days for me.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Kaura said:


> Just the other day I was admiring my pair of Beyerdynamic DT-770's thinking they must be the most durable headphones on the planet because I accidentally throw them on the floor at least once a day when I trip on the cord but now I just noticed that this piece that keeps the actual ear-parts connected to the headpiece came off.
> 
> Managed to snap it back but it keeps falling when I take the pair out of my head and accidentally twist the ear-piece. Really not eager to buy a new pair in this current (personal) economy. Especially since this is my second pair. The original pair lasted me for 10 years and I got these ones 2 years ago.


Before you do that, check their website for spare parts. I think they sell pretty much every component as a replacement!


----------



## Steinmetzify

nightflameauto said:


> I had one of those nights. I typically buzz-cut my head with a beard trimmer with no extensions. One time, late Sunday night after a hard weekend, half awake, I went to trim my head. Ran out of battery with the whole back of my head left. And extremely uneven, natch.
> 
> I was just out of it enough to go full Crocodile Dundee. Grabbed the biggest fuck-off kitchen knife I could find and tried to shave with it.
> 
> FUCKING BRILLIANT!
> 
> This is why trimming your head while drunk is not recommended. Ever. Boy was my head a mess for a couple weeks.
> 
> I'm sure it's something in my DNA. Every older male relative I have has done something similar at some point. Glad mine's out of the way now.



Dude I was so FWP irked the other day; was on the road and went to go shave stuff but my trimmer was dead. Realized it had held a charge for like 8 months, couldn’t be mad. Also realized that I could have absolutely shaved half my shit and had it go dead and I’d have had to walk around like a fucking shaving lemming and was glad it didn’t happen….


----------



## Steinmetzify

Also, my bag of shrooms showed up tonight; I’m on the road and even though I’m only like 7 hours out I have to plan shit for my salary which means I need to be OTR for like at least two more days….

Which means I can’t get home until at least Friday so you know….


----------



## KentBrockman

I spent $10+ on a six-pack of locally brewed beer and I don't like it.


----------



## D-Nasty

I just ran out of beer.


----------



## KentBrockman

D-Nasty said:


> I just ran out of beer.


Want the remaining five bottles of mine? Let me put it on Reverb. $15 + shipping


----------



## Seabeast2000

KentBrockman said:


> Want the remaining five bottles of mine? Let me put it on Reverb. $15 + shipping


"RARE. KENTBROCKMAN-OWNED"


----------



## Kaura

Furtive Glance said:


> Before you do that, check their website for spare parts. I think they sell pretty much every component as a replacement!



Dude! Your reply gave me even a better idea. I can use the old set I still have for spare parts.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I went to a skeet shooting tournament for work today. Had a great time. Getting paid to shoot guns, free cigars, side by sides with snacks and drinks, jamming some good tunes. And I got paid for that.

Around the time everybody gets done shooting, they come over the PA, we had golf carts to use, go put all your guns in the car, there's an open bar and if you drink too much we'll call you a (paid for) Uber. Keep in mind...a bunch of people who work in chemical plants where a drinking problem is a checkmark on your resume.

We drank the bar out of beer...twice.


----------



## p0ke

LostTheTone said:


> My fucking balls ache.
> 
> I had a vasectomy today, and now the local anaesthetic has worn off my balls ache like crazy. In trying to find a comfortable way to sit I have done something aggravating to my back, so my back hurts too.
> 
> Also, the surgeon who tended to my scrotum bore an uncanny resemblance to Stephen Merchant (the dude who voiced Wheatley from Portal 2) which made the whole process oddly surreal.



Maybe we should rename this "the vasectomy thread"  I had mine this morning - no actual pain yet but when I flex certain muscles I get this pressure as if my balls were squeezed pretty hard. I guess the anaesthetic hasn't worn off completely yet though.

The urologist was a pretty cool guy - he'd insisted that a rock radio channel has to be on while he does his magic, and when one of the nurses complained about it he just said something along the lines of "you can listen to your pop nonsense on your own spare time"


----------



## LostTheTone

p0ke said:


> Maybe we should rename this "the vasectomy thread"  I had mine this morning - no actual pain yet but when I flex certain muscles I get this pressure as if my balls were squeezed pretty hard. I guess the anaesthetic hasn't worn off completely yet though.
> 
> The urologist was a pretty cool guy - he'd insisted that a rock radio channel has to be on while he does his magic, and when one of the nurses complained about it he just said something along the lines of "you can listen to your pop nonsense on your own spare time"



Yeah, that's pretty much exactly how I would describe the feel of it. Like someone was literally breaking my balls  Having said that, it's now two days on and I am almost back to normal. If I poke the incision then they sting, but otherwise it's only painful if I flap my balls around vigorously.

My urologist was definitely good at his job, but sadly no such coolness from him. He did jovially tell me that there was absolutely no dignity in the theatre as a nurse took my underwear off in front of six people. So that was... Well, the dude didn't fucking lie eh?


----------



## jaxadam

LostTheTone said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much exactly how I would describe the feel of it. Like someone was literally breaking my balls  Having said that, it's now two days on and I am almost back to normal. If I poke the incision then they sting, but otherwise it's only painful if I flap my balls around vigorously.
> 
> My urologist was definitely good at his job, but sadly no such coolness from him. He did jovially tell me that there was absolutely no dignity in the theatre as a nurse took my underwear off in front of six people. So that was... Well, the dude didn't fucking lie eh?



When I went to get mine the nurse looked down there and said “ooooh fancy”. I thought it was kind of weird and brushed it off but then the doctor came in and took a look and he said “ooooh fancy” too.

I got home and over dinner I was telling my wife about it and she said “well, did you do anything down there before you went?” I told her I showered, gave it a little trim, and sprayed some of that women’s deodorant she uses. She asked me to show her which one I used and turns out it was a bottle of hair spray glitter.


----------



## LostTheTone

jaxadam said:


> When I went to get mine the nurse looked down there and said “ooooh fancy”. I thought it was kind of weird and brushed it off but then the doctor came in and took a look and he said “ooooh fancy” too.
> 
> I got home and over dinner I was telling my wife about it and she said “well, did you do anything down there before you went?” I told her I showered, gave it a little trim, and sprayed some of that women’s deodorant she uses. She asked me to show her which one I used and turns out it was a bottle of hair spray glitter.



 At least you are now a funny story to be told to nurses, so that's something.

The urologist did compliment me on the neatness of my tubes, so that's nice. Except that they don't work any more. One of those compliments that's difficult to answer except with "I always suspected".


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I missed out on a local NJ ironbird in pink pearl and a herbert mkiii in the last couple of weeks. Pretty salty about that, especially with the ironbird.


----------



## nightflameauto

jaxadam said:


> When I went to get mine the nurse looked down there and said “ooooh fancy”. I thought it was kind of weird and brushed it off but then the doctor came in and took a look and he said “ooooh fancy” too.
> 
> I got home and over dinner I was telling my wife about it and she said “well, did you do anything down there before you went?” I told her I showered, gave it a little trim, and sprayed some of that women’s deodorant she uses. She asked me to show her which one I used and turns out it was a bottle of hair spray glitter.


Shit. You get "ooh fancy?" All I got was, "You missed a spot" and he busted out the razor.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I had chronic pain in my right nut for around two years after my vasectomy, doc had to double over one of his stitches b/c it was still bleeding and I'm pretty sure that created a mass of scar tissue. Still aches sometimes, and is definitely a sensitive spot forever, but much better than feeling like I'd gotten kicked in the right nut a few hours ago, for two years. Some people get chronic pain that never goes away so all in all I feel pretty fortunate. No regrets.

Edit: I played Diablo 2 through my whole recovery, and totally understand why people get addicted to pain pills. Playing D2 on percocets was the most fun I'd had doing it since I was a teenager (*D2 not percs), the novelty of opiates+favorite video game lit up my brain like a fucking christmas tree. Fun/funny/kind of dark experience.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

None of the guitars I'm watching on Reverb went on sale for Labor Day


----------



## Mathemagician

nightflameauto said:


> It gets better, bro.
> 
> Frozen corn and frozen peas. They were a way of life for a few days for me.



Is the corn cob….for your butt? How…how does corn help?



KentBrockman said:


> I spent $10+ on a six-pack of locally brewed beer and I don't like it.



Time for dad-mode: I paid good money for this so I’ll be damned if it ain’t getting drunk! 



LostTheTone said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much exactly how I would describe the feel of it. Like someone was literally breaking my balls  Having said that, it's now two days on and I am almost back to normal. If I poke the incision then they sting, but otherwise it's only painful if I flap my balls around vigorously.
> 
> My urologist was definitely good at his job, but sadly no such coolness from him. He did jovially tell me that there was absolutely no dignity in the theatre as a nurse took my underwear off in front of six people. So that was... Well, the dude didn't fucking lie eh?



What was your take from the show’s door fee?




jaxadam said:


> When I went to get mine the nurse looked down there and said “ooooh fancy”. I thought it was kind of weird and brushed it off but then the doctor came in and took a look and he said “ooooh fancy” too.
> 
> I got home and over dinner I was telling my wife about it and she said “well, did you do anything down there before you went?” I told her I showered, gave it a little trim, and sprayed some of that women’s deodorant she uses. She asked me to show her which one I used and turns out it was a bottle of hair spray glitter.



I don’t care if this story is true or not, I want to to believe! Lol. 




Ok my first world problem is my dishwasher. Long story short it wasn’t just a simple rubber seal, I may have a plumbing back up. And the unit is also so old it may need to be replaced anyways. Fun more cash out the door.


----------



## LordCashew

Mathemagician said:


> Ok my first world problem is my dishwasher. Long story short it wasn’t just a simple rubber seal, I may have a plumbing back up. And the unit is also so old it may need to be replaced anyways. Fun more cash out the door.


Could it be the check valve? If they get stuck/dirty they prevent the dishwasher from draining, which can cause leaks. They're inexpensive and replacing one is a 15 minute job. I just cleaned my old one and put it back while waiting for the new one to come in and months later, it's still working fine.

Worth some YouTube research at least!


----------



## p0ke

Mathemagician said:


> Ok my first world problem is my dishwasher. Long story short it wasn’t just a simple rubber seal, I may have a plumbing back up. And the unit is also so old it may need to be replaced anyways. Fun more cash out the door.





LordIronSpatula said:


> Could it be the check valve? If they get stuck/dirty they prevent the dishwasher from draining, which can cause leaks. They're inexpensive and replacing one is a 15 minute job. I just cleaned my old one and put it back while waiting for the new one to come in and months later, it's still working fine.
> 
> Worth some YouTube research at least!



Might be worth replacing the whole machine anyway if it's really old, because new machines are a lot more efficient. I've got a FWP about this too - our dishwasher has the basket for cutlery and I don't like that, as it takes up space from plates. I wish it had the top tray thing instead.

Oh and vasectomy stuff again  I feel like my balls are much more "firm" now after the operation, and thanks to that it feels like I'm about to sit on them every time I sit down.


----------



## Mathemagician

Yeah I took the whole thing apart poking around for common issues. It’s likely old enough to have a college degree it can’t make payments on. So it’s time for a new one and I’m going to check the plumbing while I’m at it.


----------



## Edika

First World problem, the fucking energy prices. In the UK they doubled the energy price cap which means companies can now double their prices on electricity and gas. Not that if the prices were left like a year ago, gas was more than 100% less and electricity about 70%, they would not still have profits, just not super profits. And the UK government, knowing this is going to hit most families hard and will have to decide weather to eat or stay warm, they said fuck it, let's let those cunts have super profits instead of just profits.
I know in other countries it might be worse but up until two years ago, my salary was more than enough for us to get by and save some money, even have some left over for me to buy some gear. I'm thankful my wife started working now as I see my salary barely covering for our necessities.


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> First World problem, the fucking energy prices. In the UK they doubled the energy price cap which means companies can now double their prices on electricity and gas. Not that if the prices were left like a year ago, gas was more than 100% less and electricity about 70%, they would not still have profits, just not super profits. And the UK government, knowing this is going to hit most families hard and will have to decide weather to eat or stay warm, they said fuck it, let's let those cunts have super profits instead of just profits.
> I know in other countries it might be worse but up until two years ago, my salary was more than enough for us to get by and save some money, even have some left over for me to buy some gear. I'm thankful my wife started working now as I see my salary barely covering for our necessities.



Yeah, I'm seriously worried about energy prices too. I have a fixed price contract that's valid until next summer, so unless the energy company goes bankrupt (and there's a pretty big chance it might) I'm fine until then, but unless the prices come down by then I'll be paying almost 10x for electricity after that. I can still afford it, but there goes any chances of buying a new car or doing any home renovation.


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> Yeah, I'm seriously worried about energy prices too. I have a fixed price contract that's valid until next summer, so unless the energy company goes bankrupt (and there's a pretty big chance it might) I'm fine until then, but unless the prices come down by then I'll be paying almost 10x for electricity after that. I can still afford it, but there goes any chances of buying a new car or doing any home renovation.


Problem here is that even fixed contracts have clauses saying that the company might raise prices for inflation and so on and you have the right to cancel your contract if you don't agree with the price increase. As things are now I the UK all electricity companies have almost the same prices so there's no gain and they don't offer fixed price contracts. For gas we only have one company in Northern Ireland so it's a monopoly. Not that if there was competition there would be any difference.

Speaking of cars, my car has rot under the passenger seat and would cost more than what is worth to fix at this point so I'm scrapping. But of course there are no funds at the moment to get a new one.


----------



## thraxil

Edika said:


> First World problem, the fucking energy prices.


Yeah, and this last year we just moved into a place that's a big loft conversion with really high ceilings and giant drafty windows. It was nice over the summer, staying relatively cool even during the heatwave and it's much nicer than our previous flat, but it's going to be extortionate to keep it warm this winter. We're investing heavily in electric blankets and an electric heating pad for our poor old cat who does not like being cold.


----------



## p0ke

Edika said:


> Problem here is that even fixed contracts have clauses saying that the company might raise prices for inflation and so on and you have the right to cancel your contract if you don't agree with the price increase. As things are now I the UK all electricity companies have almost the same prices so there's no gain and they don't offer fixed price contracts. For gas we only have one company in Northern Ireland so it's a monopoly. Not that if there was competition there would be any difference.



Some contracts over here have such clauses but AFAIK mine doesn't. So they have to sell it to me at the current price unless they go bankrupt as I said. As for gas, we just don't use it over here, so no problem with that. Otherwise we'd be screwed since all the gas generally comes from our beloved eastern neighbour.

The problem right now is to consider whether to heat using oil or electricity - in normal conditions oil heating is about 50% cheaper in our house during the winter, but thanks to "the special operation" oil price has doubled so now they're roughly the same. I've been saving oil by using the electric heating during the summer so now I have 400 liters of oil left for the winter, but when that runs out... I seriously don't know wtf to do. I guess one quick solution would be to get solar panels and use the electric heating stuff first and when I can somehow trick the bank into loaning me more money I can get some other heating solution (geothermal heating would be the best but it's expensive).

Oh and for a less serious FWP. I require meat! Since the meat prices have also skyrocketed recently, I've been making all our food out of soy. It's a very good replacement (requires a bit more spice because it doesn't have that natural umami flavor or whatever it's called), but I still really crave some proper meat... It's also making me a bit grumpy.

And another one:

We're gonna buy a new sofa, since we're now a family of 5 and we have a 3 person sofa. We've pretty much decided which one we're gonna buy and it's on -15% sale at Ikea at the moment, but the packages don't fit in our car  And I really don't like to pay for home delivery. Their webstore won't even give an estimate of what it'd cost to have it shipped, basically all the options involve picking it up from the store or a pickup location which is even further than the store. I guess they must be having some issues at the moment...


----------



## Mathemagician

thraxil said:


> Yeah, and this last year we just moved into a place that's a big loft conversion with really high ceilings and giant drafty windows. It was nice over the summer, staying relatively cool even during the heatwave and it's much nicer than our previous flat, but it's going to be extortionate to keep it warm this winter. We're investing heavily in electric blankets and an electric heating pad for our poor old cat who does not like being cold.



Get some reinforced curtain rods/hangers and buy some heavy duty “curtains”. There’s some that may as well be blankets for how heavy/thick they are. From anyone outside looking in it just looks like curtains but they help keep the heat inside vs the drafty windows.


----------



## Edika

We've put insulated plaster boards in our bedroom front face and ceiling. We've already put in new windows and we'll be putting a new radiator in the room. The house we've bought is an old house so in terms of insulation it's crap. We're planning on doing outer wall insulation but that will cost so we need to raise some funds.

We're thinking about solar panels and I want to see if there's any government grant/incentive for it. Plus we're planning to convert the attic into a room and I want to put dormer windows to increase the space area and not bang my head when in the room. So I don't want to put the panels before doing the roof dormers. As not sure how they will be installed afterwards.


----------



## Kaura

KentBrockman said:


> I spent $10+ on a six-pack of locally brewed beer and I don't like it.



Been there done that. Bought a bunch of triple/quadruple IPAs from this local brewery this summer and ended up throwing all of them down the drain because they tasted like salt water.


----------



## Bodes

KentBrockman said:


> I spent $10+ on a six-pack of locally brewed beer and I don't like it.


If I spent only $10 on a 6-pack here in Aus, I'd expect it to taste either like water or turpentine. 
Can barely buy a reasonable 6-pack for $20. Damn taxes!


----------



## BornToLooze

So I made etouffee for dinner, and my wife asked how spicy I made it because she saw me adding hot sauce to it because her and the kids have to eat it too. 

I kept it pretty mild, only added a little cayenne and hot sauce to it, and goddamn, they're acting like I used some shit off of Hot Ones. And it was Crystal hot sauce (like Tabasco levels of heat with less vinegar), not some Carolina Apollo Reaper, your asshole won't work right for a month if you use this hot sauce. I offered her a taste to see if it needed anything, and she said she trusted my judgement....

But she did also say flavor wise it would have been 10/10 if her tongue wouldn't have gone numb and I did nail spicy is a characteristic of the dish, and it wasn't just spicy for the sake of being spicy (which has always been the thing I hate about "spicy" food).

So all I have to say is...


----------



## nightflameauto

Mathemagician said:


> Is the corn cob….for your butt? How…how does corn help?


LOL.

Frozen corn typically comes in bags already cut from the cob. But I now have a lovely mental image of a dude with a vasectomy and a couple frozen ears of corn trying to figure out how to use them to soothe the pain. So, thanks for that.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I'm getting a promotion at work right before a big project starts. And it's one of those projects where everybody gets all the hours, and the crew I am (was?) on is at the bottom of the hill shit rolls down when it comes to shitty jobs. I'm fixing to be inside in the a/c learning how to do computer stuff, getting a bunch of OT because I need to be trained before this project happens. Then once the project starts, I'm looking at working at least 12s for a couple weeks (and through the grapevine sounds like 7 12s). 

My poor ass has been trying to run the numbers on how much money I'm fixing to make to figure the bills for the month out....not only am I fixing to get the biggest paycheck of my life (I mean going from minimum wage to $14 an hour was the same way)...I'm fixing to get a paycheck for more than my first car cost, and there's a very good chance I'm going to make 10x what I make in a week in less than a month.

This is basically how I feel at the moment...


----------



## thebeesknees22

BornToLooze said:


> So I'm getting a promotion at work right before a big project starts. And it's one of those projects where everybody gets all the hours, and the crew I am (was?) on is at the bottom of the hill shit rolls down when it comes to shitty jobs. I'm fixing to be inside in the a/c learning how to do computer stuff, getting a bunch of OT because I need to be trained before this project happens. Then once the project starts, I'm looking at working at least 12s for a couple weeks (and through the grapevine sounds like 7 12s).
> 
> My poor ass has been trying to run the numbers on how much money I'm fixing to make to figure the bills for the month out....not only am I fixing to get the biggest paycheck of my life (I mean going from minimum wage to $14 an hour was the same way)...I'm fixing to get a paycheck for more than my first car cost, and there's a very good chance I'm going to make 10x what I make in a week in less than a month.
> 
> This is basically how I feel at the moment...
> View attachment 113955



12's can get rough, but just power through it. It'll be fine. You'll recover quick enough after you roll off the hard OT.


I had to jump onto another 911 project to push it out the door so I'm back on 12's (at least) for the next month too. 6 days a week though, with *hopefully 8 hrs on saturday and not 12. ..but i'm sure on this one I'll hit 7 days a week before it's over. 


I'm salary though and not hourly after I went to supervisor so OT doesn't make me any more monies...


----------



## BornToLooze

thebeesknees22 said:


> 12's can get rough, but just power through it. It'll be fine. You'll recover quick enough after you roll off the hard OT.



I'm not worried about the 12s, I mean I've done it before (only a 5 day though) and then went to the deer camp and worked harder than I do at work.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Jealous of the OT. I’ve worked 50-65h weeks for over a month so far and I don’t earn anything over 40/w. #feelsbadman


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Furtive Glance said:


> Jealous of the OT. I’ve worked 50-65h weeks for over a month so far and I don’t earn anything over 40/w. #feelsbadman


pretty sure that's illegal if you're hourly.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I’m logging it in the hopes I can at least take a really long vacation when my project is built...


----------



## BornToLooze

Furtive Glance said:


> I’m logging it in the hopes I can at least take a really long vacation when my project is built...


That's the light at the end of the tunnel. It's gonna be done around the opening of deer season. And I"m taking that whole week off.


----------



## BornToLooze

Furtive Glance said:


> Jealous of the OT. I’ve worked 50-65h weeks for over a month so far and I don’t earn anything over 40/w. #feelsbadman



That's the downside of being salary.


----------



## Bodes

Furtive Glance said:


> Jealous of the OT. I’ve worked 50-65h weeks for over a month so far and I don’t earn anything over 40/w. #feelsbadman


Is it written in your contract that you will be paid for 40 hours, but are expected to work more?
If not, don't. Stuff corporate greed.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Bodes said:


> Is it written in your contract that you will be paid for 40 hours, but are expected to work more?
> If not, don't. Stuff corporate greed.


Don’t think so. All I remember was discussing it during the interview that “10-4s doesn’t always mean 10-4s”. Kind of a catch 22, if I didn’t do anything outside of work time, there would be so little progress they probably would have fired me by now. Idk wtf I’m doing with my life.


----------



## Kaura

It's Saturday 8pm and I'm still not drunk. Took me two full hours swapping a pickup. Figuring out the wiring and soldering wasn't the difficult part this time. It was trying to get the mounting screws back on the pickup. Also, I think the screws DiMarzio sent with the pickup are too long but also different size than the stock ones so I had to use them. It's so late that I won't even bother restringing the guitar. Hope it works.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I started a monthly album club at work (like a book club but for music) to discover and discuss new music, but all the people in the group seem to like is soft indie folk rock. This month we're listening to The National. 

I guess I got my wish though. I'm being introduced to new music I don't normally listen to..... Because I don't like it lol.


----------



## thebeesknees22

damn..... I burned my scramble eggs cooking and working at the same time.

now they won't be tasty and my apartment smells...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I started a monthly album club at work (like a book club but for music) to discover and discuss new music, but all the people in the group seem to like is soft indie folk rock. This month we're listening to The National.
> 
> I guess I got my wish though. I'm being introduced to new music I don't normally listen to..... Because I don't like it lol.



Okay but what are _you_ going to choose? I'd go with Death Grips - Exmilitary


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> Okay but what are _you_ going to choose? I'd go with Death Grips - Exmilitary


I think I'm gonna go with Blackwater Park next month.


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> damn..... I burned my scramble eggs cooking and working at the same time.
> 
> now they won't be tasty and my apartment smells...


What a coinky-dink. I had a frybread craving this morning (FUCK YOU RESERVATION DOGS!) and made a small batch. Now I'm sitting in my office at work smelling like a deep fryer. Which makes me crave more fried things. Which is very bad for the diet, because my will ain't that strong.


----------



## thebeesknees22

fuuuuuudge

i had to reboot my laptop and my sonarworks profiles look like they've been wiped out.... what the heck

edit: oh wait. I think it was because I updated UAD stuff with that newest luna update

edit2: son of a..... it was the luna update. But it somehow wiped all my profiles in sonarworks. How the heck would a luna update delete sonarworks presets?! ...bah!


----------



## p0ke

I bought a 1kg salmon to make fish soup the other day. It was expensive, but I figured it's not gonna get cheaper any time soon... So I get home and see the same super market's ad on the kitchen table - exact same salmon, -50%, starting tomorrow. Fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> I think the screws DiMarzio sent with the pickup are too long but also different size than the stock ones so I had to use them. It's so late that I won't even bother restringing the guitar. Hope it works.



I had the same problem when I installed the pickups on my Explorer... It's got all gold hardware so I ordered gold pickup rings for it from eBay, and the screws that came with those were probably measured in imperial units whereas the holes on the pickups were in metric units (or the other way around, IDK), so they looked basically the same to the naked eye but were too thick to fit the pickups. So then I had to wait another month or so to receive the right screws from eBay as the pickups didn't come with any screws (I got lucky and found golden EMG-81 and 85 pickups, used. Turns out it was the guitarist of Medeia selling them) and I had bought the guitar body separately without any hardware, so it didn't include any screws either...


----------



## Kaura

Youtube search is a clusterfuck these days. I searched for "Disturbed Live" and literally the first three videos were about what I was searching for. After that it was some random as shit about "tribal peole reacting to X" and some video about Johnny Cash.


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I'm tired of being a fatass and decided to start working out, and one of my coworkers started giving me advice on what kind of cardio to do.







I already have muscle under my fat, as in I have hobbies that take more muscle than some of the beginner workouts I've seen and have gone from 230 to 260 without getting fatter just from blue collar jobs. I'm pretty sure there's some kind of creatine preworkout protein superjuice these days I can drink along with lifting weights where I can burn off that 10-20 pounds of fat I need to lose while making my muscles bigger.

Right???


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> So, I'm tired of being a fatass and decided to start working out, and one of my coworkers started giving me advice on what kind of cardio to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have muscle under my fat, as in I have hobbies that take more muscle than some of the beginner workouts I've seen and have gone from 230 to 260 without getting fatter just from blue collar jobs. I'm pretty sure there's some kind of creatine preworkout protein superjuice these days I can drink along with lifting weights where I can burn off that 10-20 pounds of fat I need to lose while making my muscles bigger.
> 
> Right???



IDK about super juice but do you have a moment to hear about our lord and savior, running? as someone who hates running....

running:
1. sucks a lot
2. makes you feel insanely good after
3. if my lazy ass can do it you can too
4. doing stuff that is unpleasant is good for you, just ask a stoic, or nietszche, or your dad
5. seriously you will feel so good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> So, I'm tired of being a fatass and decided to start working out, and one of my coworkers started giving me advice on what kind of cardio to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have muscle under my fat, as in I have hobbies that take more muscle than some of the beginner workouts I've seen and have gone from 230 to 260 without getting fatter just from blue collar jobs. I'm pretty sure there's some kind of creatine preworkout protein superjuice these days I can drink along with lifting weights where I can burn off that 10-20 pounds of fat I need to lose while making my muscles bigger.
> 
> Right???


Sadly getting lean is more about diet than anything. If you constantly eat like shit then it'll negate all your hard workouts/physical labor. Start by just writing down the shit you eat and trying to find out the basic macros on it. Most people vastly underestimate how many calories they eat. Then figure out your BMR, and shave like 300 cals off it for a small deficit. That should be your calorie goal for the day. Couple that with walking a few miles 3 days a week and lifting/doing bodyweight workouts, and you'll probably be decently lean in a few months without being as miserable as you'd be with a starvation laden crash diet.

It doesn't take much of a deficit to see results in the long run


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> IDK about super juice but do you have a moment to hear about our lord and savior, running? as someone who hates running....
> 
> running:
> 1. sucks a lot
> 2. makes you feel insanely good after
> 3. if my lazy ass can do it you can too
> 4. doing stuff that is unpleasant is good for you, just ask a stoic, or nietszche, or your dad
> 5. seriously you will feel so good



Oh I know...that's why it's a first world problem.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> Oh I know...that's why it's a first world problem.



life hack: live somewhere with wildfires and use the smoke as an excuse to be a lazy POS garbage disposal all summer


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> Sadly getting lean is more about diet than anything. If you constantly eat like shit then it'll negate all your hard workouts/physical labor. Start by just writing down the shit you eat and trying to find out the basic macros on it. Most people vastly underestimate how many calories they eat. Then figure out your BMR, and shave like 300 cals off it for a small deficit. That should be your calorie goal for the day. Couple that with walking a few miles 3 days a week and lifting/doing bodyweight workouts, and you'll probably be decently lean in a few months without being as miserable as you'd be with a starvation laden crash diet.



We talked about that too, and my diet is surprisingly good(ish) mostly wild game meat and chicken. And I average about 10 miles a day at work.

Like, the more I think about it, the more surprised I am I haven't lost more weight.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> We talked about that too, and my diet is surprisingly good(ish) mostly wild game meat and chicken. And I average about 10 miles a day at work.
> 
> Like, the more I think about it, the more surprised I am I haven't lost more weight.


yeah... if you're moving around that much then you probably don't eat nearly as healthy as you think you do then. It's a very common problem ime and why I recommended tracking your intake/macros. How you prepare the food makes a big difference for weight loss too.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah... if you're moving around that much then you probably don't eat nearly as healthy as you think you do then. It's a very common problem ime and why I recommended tracking your intake/macros. How you prepare the food makes a big difference for weight loss too.



Well I also don't have a scale, so I'm just going off yep, still fat. But I found a picture of me from around a year ago and I've lost more weight than I thought already.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> Well I also don't have a scale, so I'm just going off yep, still fat. But I found a picture of me from around a year ago and I've lost more weight than I thought already.



For me personally it's 100% the carbs that do it. I always eat somewhat healthy otherwise, but I just can't loose weight unless I cut out bread/potatoes/pasta/etc. altogether. Potatoes is no problem, my parents fed me so much of those as a kid that I just can't stand them anymore and pasta I can just live without, but bread... It's just too easy to make a sandwich compared to cutting stuff for a salad. And now also meat is expensive af, so I'd need to invent something else to use as protein. I don't wanna eat canned tuna every day 

I'm just lazy though, I know the exact formula that works for me but I just can't muster up the motivation to do it. It's not even that tough tbh, I'll just be constantly hungry the first week or so and then I'm all adjusted for it. The hard part is avoiding falling into the "I'll start again tomorrow" loop...


----------



## Edika

Reads all the above, thinking about resolution of losing weight this year and preparing bacon and eggs for breakfast at the same time...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Edika said:


> Reads all the above, thinking about resolution of losing weight this year and preparing bacon and eggs for breakfast at the same time...


I think that's a keto breakfast if there's no bread/carbs on the side, so it's healthy if you also don't eat any carbs for the rest of the week?


----------



## Edika

BlackMastodon said:


> I think that's a keto breakfast if there's no bread/carbs on the side, so it's healthy if you also don't eat any carbs for the rest of the week?


Eggs without bread? Blasphemy! 

Already made a banana bread and planning to make tartiflette tomorrow.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> I think that's a keto breakfast if there's no bread/carbs on the side, so it's healthy if you also don't eat any carbs for the rest of the week?



I used to work as a brunch buffet attendant, I was the mook who carved the roast beef and ham. Every day I'd have dudes who looked like they were one strip of bacon from a coronary come up to me with plates piled high with nothing but breakfast meats and proudly proclaim that their wife had them on a keto diet, and then ask me for three huge slices of roast beef.


----------



## p0ke

^ read the previous posts and now have a serious craving for bacon and roast beef


----------



## michael_bolton

BornToLooze said:


> So, I'm tired of being a fatass and decided to start working out, and one of my coworkers started giving me advice on what kind of cardio to do.
> 
> I already have muscle under my fat, as in I have hobbies that take more muscle than some of the beginner workouts I've seen and have gone from 230 to 260 without getting fatter just from blue collar jobs. I'm pretty sure there's some kind of creatine preworkout protein superjuice these days I can drink along with lifting weights where I can burn off that 10-20 pounds of fat I need to lose while making my muscles bigger.
> 
> Right???



There's no magic pill or supplement and you can't out-train a bad diet (there's obv a spectrum here - "overloading" on eggs and milk is different compared to "overloading" on booze and chips). That said - for an untrained but relatively fit individual getting into a steady workout cadence will defo produce some positive results without drastic challenges diet wise. Having some baseline level of fitness defo helps as well which manual labor type job does help with that.

There are also food intake + workout combos out there that will give you the biggest bang for the buck depending on where you're at. At 260 - even if you can only do 4-5 pull-ups or 10-15 burpees at time (assuming you can) - even without "calorie burning" cardio, with a reasonably clean diet - you can get your metabolism into a pretty decent anabolic state.


----------



## jaxadam

michael_bolton said:


> you can't out-train a bad diet



I don't know man, I've seen some people do it. It's pretty amazing but I notice the one thing they don't really do is sugar, especially fructose.


----------



## BlackMastodon

wheresthefbomb said:


> I used to work as a brunch buffet attendant, I was the mook who carved the roast beef and ham. Every day I'd have dudes who looked like they were one strip of bacon from a coronary come up to me with plates piled high with nothing but breakfast meats and proudly proclaim that their wife had them on a keto diet, and then ask me for three huge slices of roast beef.


Yeah, these goobers probably hear "diet" and think they done did good by eating like 2500 calories worth of meat and fat in one sitting. Can't imagine what their cheat days look like.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah, these goobers probably hear "diet" and think they done did good by eating like 2500 calories worth of meat and fat in one sitting. Can't imagine what their cheat days look like.


every day is a cheat day on keto


----------



## Steinmetzify

BlackMastodon said:


> Yeah, these goobers probably hear "diet" and think they done did good by eating like 2500 calories worth of meat and fat in one sitting. Can't imagine what their cheat days look like.



This shit cracks me up. I had a dietician friend hook me up with a keto thing I could do on the road. Works, I’ve lost like 40 lbs and I feel great. I think at like 180 and 5’10 I’m eating around 1600 a day, and that’s 5 meals a day and I struggle eating even that much at times. 

The fats really make me full, and I can’t stand sugar anymore…


----------



## jaxadam

Don’t get me started on keto…


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jax is mad at keto?


----------



## BornToLooze

michael_bolton said:


> *There's no magic pill or supplement *and you can't out-train a bad diet (there's obv a spectrum here - "overloading" on eggs and milk is different compared to "overloading" on booze and chips). That said - for an untrained but relatively fit individual getting into a steady workout cadence will defo produce some positive results without drastic challenges diet wise. Having some baseline level of fitness defo helps as well which manual labor type job does help with that.
> 
> There are also food intake + workout combos out there that will give you the biggest bang for the buck depending on where you're at. At 260 - even if you can only do 4-5 pull-ups or 10-15 burpees at time (assuming you can) - even without "calorie burning" cardio, with a reasonably clean diet - you can get your metabolism into a pretty decent anabolic state.



Actually there is and it's called meth. Don't want to lose weight that bad though.

But I just did 3 sets of 10 pushups, 10 squats and 20 mountain climbers, and I feel like I'm pretty out of shape, but not like I completely got my ass kicked by it.


----------



## michael_bolton

jaxadam said:


> I don't know man, I've seen some people do it.



You can make "some" progress without aligning your diet with your goals but it will hold you back quite a bit - can't make serious body composition changes - bulking or cutting w/out altering your diet to some degree. 

So now when talking about a "bad diet" I'm talking about just that - a diet that doesn't align with one's goals.
For example - in some cases a diet that would be (probably rightly so) considered unhealthy actually helps achieving "some" goals - GOMAD + large pizza every day will get you bulking quite a bit which if you're a PL aficionado is a thing (esp with a 242+ crowd) - who cares if you can't tie your shoes if your gut helps you with stability when squatting and minimizes the travel distance for the bench.




BornToLooze said:


> Actually there is and it's called meth.



Ah yes, the old Heisenberg diet. I stand corrected.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I don’t have enough Caparisons…


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Some of you may know that in Alaska we get "free money" every year from oil tax revenue.

Well, you have to file to receive it, and my dumb ass didn't file.

Add to that, my dumb ass has been living like I have a $3.2k check dropping into my bank account for the last two weeks.

Talk about a rude awakening. I'll be okay, but it's going to be a tight winter. I decided to look at this as an opportunity to quit smoking cannabis, quit eating out, and build some better money habits. I grew up poor and inherited a lot of "poor people logic" in regards to money, but it's becoming more of an obnoxious self-fulfilling prophecy the older I get. It's not a fucking cute look at 35 that's for sure, but feeling tired of my own shit has been the catalyst for major changes in my life a couple times already so I'm doing my best to see this as an opportunity as I said.


edit: also today's the day I take my two half-busted amp heads to the pawn shop and take the shitty offers they made me last time, only this time I'm going to take the money with a smile and wave those busted pieces of shit goodbye.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I have to do a write up for my last project for awards submissions. I haven't written anything in ages. Maybe not since college? I can't remember. 

It's going rough. I put it off for 2 days, but I have to jot something down. 

It's a little hard on this one, because there wasn't anything new developed for my stuff. It was just the usual core toolsets, and it's like "we did some stuff... client liked it. called it done"

lol, but I can't write that.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> I have to do a write up for my last project for awards submissions. I haven't written anything in ages. Maybe not since college? I can't remember.
> 
> It's going rough. I put it off for 2 days, but I have to jot something down.
> 
> It's a little hard on this one, because there wasn't anything new developed for my stuff. It was just the usual core toolsets, and it's like "we did some stuff... client liked it. called it done"
> 
> lol, but I can't write that.



Maybe you could find some samples of writing others have done for similar projects. When I want to write a bangin' cover letter, I go read bangin' cover letters. Same for my artist bio/"press kit." Same for academic essays, except I was already reading them as part of my class.

Just be careful not to actually plagiarize them.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I got a ’new’ Strat a couple weeks ago and the neck is fucking HUGE-




I got it figuring I was going to shave it down, but I actually LOVE it and now my other guitars feel like twigs in my hands, almost to a detrimental point.


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheresthefbomb said:


> Maybe you could find some samples of writing others have done for similar projects. When I want to write a bangin' cover letter, I go read bangin' cover letters. Same for my artist bio/"press kit." Same for academic essays, except I was already reading them as part of my class.
> 
> Just be careful not to actually plagiarize them.


I ended up winging it, and kept it down to just the key details.

The head supervisor will compile everything into a proper essay so eh.. He gets paid more than me so he can expand on it, and make it fancier sounding.


----------



## Crungy

RevDrucifer said:


> I got a ’new’ Strat a couple weeks ago and the neck is fucking HUGE-
> 
> View attachment 114677
> 
> 
> I got it figuring I was going to shave it down, but I actually LOVE it and now my other guitars feel like twigs in my hands, almost to a detrimental point.


What in the damn hell.... Thats like 90's Warwick 5 string thick. Where did you get that?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

RevDrucifer said:


> I got a ’new’ Strat a couple weeks ago and the neck is fucking HUGE-
> 
> View attachment 114677
> 
> 
> I got it figuring I was going to shave it down, but I actually LOVE it and now my other guitars feel like twigs in my hands, almost to a detrimental point.


that's a legit baseball bat lol


----------



## nightflameauto

RevDrucifer said:


> I got a ’new’ Strat a couple weeks ago and the neck is fucking HUGE-
> 
> View attachment 114677
> 
> 
> I got it figuring I was going to shave it down, but I actually LOVE it and now my other guitars feel like twigs in my hands, almost to a detrimental point.


I've heard of boat necks, but that's ridiculous.

As long as it's comfy though? Rock.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> He gets paid more than me so he can expand on it, and make it fancier sounding.



I like your attitude.


----------



## BornToLooze

I made Jerk Chicken for dinner tonight because I've always heard how good it is, even though its so spicy you can barely eat it.

I used a fraction of the sugar that all the recipies call for and it was still way to sweet, and the grocery store was out of scotch bonnets so I used habaneros (around the same spice level just supposed to be less sweet), it wasn't that spicy either.

Maybe I got some bad peppers, or I need to just turn in my white privilege card, but I was really expecting something with 8 habaneros in it to be spicy. But on the flip side, my wife said it made her tongue go numb, so maybe my coworkers were on to something the other day when they made me an honorary Mexican for my carne en su jugo.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Crungy said:


> What in the damn hell.... Thats like 90's Warwick 5 string thick. Where did you get that?



Right?! WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT


----------



## MFB

BornToLooze said:


> I made Jerk Chicken for dinner tonight because I've always heard how good it is, even though its so spicy you can barely eat it.
> 
> I used a fraction of the sugar that all the recipies call for and it was still way to sweet, and the grocery store was out of scotch bonnets so I used habaneros (around the same spice level just supposed to be less sweet), it wasn't that spicy either.
> 
> Maybe I got some bad peppers, or I need to just turn in my white privilege card, but I was really expecting something with 8 habaneros in it to be spicy. But on the flip side, my wife said it made her tongue go numb, so maybe my coworkers were on to something the other day when they made me an honorary Mexican for my carne en su jugo.



Whoever told you scotch bonnets and habaneros are supposed to be on the same scoville level is wrong, scotch bonnets are typically 2x as strong as a habanero (400K vs. 200K). That's not to say you can't get ones that are on the lower end, it's just not the average.


----------



## BornToLooze

MFB said:


> Whoever told you scotch bonnets and habaneros are supposed to be on the same scoville level is wrong, scotch bonnets are typically 2x as strong as a habanero (400K vs. 200K). That's not to say you can't get ones that are on the lower end, it's just not the average.



I just googled it when the grocery store was out of bonnys. Google said they were about the same so I did the same as garlic, calls for 2 or 3, double it with some Florida man math. It was either habanero or ghost pepper, I figured I'd double down on on the habanero and see how that went.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BornToLooze said:


> I made Jerk Chicken for dinner tonight because I've always heard how good it is, even though its so spicy you can barely eat it.
> 
> I used a fraction of the sugar that all the recipies call for and it was still way to sweet, and the grocery store was out of scotch bonnets so I used habaneros (around the same spice level just supposed to be less sweet), it wasn't that spicy either.
> 
> Maybe I got some bad peppers, or I need to just turn in my white privilege card, but I was really expecting something with 8 habaneros in it to be spicy. But on the flip side, my wife said it made her tongue go numb, so maybe my coworkers were on to something the other day when they made me an honorary Mexican for my carne en su jugo.



Indeed, it is a proud day when a mexican compliments your mexican food. I made breakfast burritos for the whole prep crew at a kitchen I used to work in and the grizzled old mexican baker told me it was an excellent burrito. One of my most treasured cooking compliments, I was legit afraid to give it to him 

Edit: Speaking of jerk chicken, I was working in a hotel with a lot of Jamaican employees this summer, one day for the staff meal the Jamaican dudes in the kitchen made the best fucking jerk chicken I have ever had. Tender chicken, perfect balance of flavor, it could've been hotter but they were cooking for everyone so I get why they didn't. I guess that's what happens when you let the Jamaican cook cook some Jamaican food. It also put the rest of the staff meals to shame.


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> Indeed, it is a proud day when a mexican compliments your mexican food. I made breakfast burritos for the whole prep crew at a kitchen I used to work in and the grizzled old mexican baker told me it was an excellent burrito. One of my most treasured cooking compliments, I was legit afraid to give it to him



One of them said now the only thing I need to be a real Mexican is to work on my tequila drinking skills. But he won't try my margarita recipe I gave him. 3oz of tequilla, 2 oz of cointreu and an ounce of lime juice.

Andale, muchacho, from the sound of things, I like tequila more than you do.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BornToLooze said:


> I made Jerk Chicken for dinner tonight because I've always heard how good it is, even though its so spicy you can barely eat it.
> 
> I used a fraction of the sugar that all the recipies call for and it was still way to sweet, and the grocery store was out of scotch bonnets so I used habaneros (around the same spice level just supposed to be less sweet), it wasn't that spicy either.
> 
> Maybe I got some bad peppers, or I need to just turn in my white privilege card, but I was really expecting something with 8 habaneros in it to be spicy. But on the flip side, my wife said it made her tongue go numb, so maybe my coworkers were on to something the other day when they made me an honorary Mexican for my carne en su jugo.


The one time I tried jerk seasoning it was super spice-ey, as in the spices were overpowering and, yeah, made my tongue go numb. I think it's the cloves or something similar that's in it. 

Cloves could be one of those things like Celery where some people's mouths go numb when they eat them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> The one time I tried jerk seasoning it was super spice-ey, as in the spices were overpowering and, yeah, made my tongue go numb. I think it's the cloves or something similar that's in it.
> 
> Cloves could be one of those things like Celery where some people's mouths go numb when they eat them.


clove oil literally has a mild numbing effect. It's an old school way to deal with toothaches


----------



## nightflameauto

I'd been saying to myself for several weeks I miss dreaming.

Last weekend I got a little too over-indulgent with the edibles so I cut myself off of EVERYTHING this week until I got to some sort of equilibrium. Not even taking my morning coffee this week, and just trying to get to bed earlier.

So, last night? The dreams hit HARD. Brutally hard. We were in some fucked up version of a motel, only the inside of the rooms looked like massive caravan style tents, with draping tapestries everywhere and all this shit stacked around pillows in the center. And people were coming and going in our room the entire time, picking out various bits of our stuff to buy from us.

And in the dream, every thing they bought to me was nothing. First complete manuscript? Something I treasure in life. Somebody bought it for pennies and I was like, "Cool, man." Shit like that.

I woke up this morning wondering WTF? Think it might be time for a room purge. I'd been working on that, selling items in twos or threes here or there for the last few months, but I'm thinking my brain hit some sort of limit with me and went, "Yo, bitch. Time to fuck shit up."

So ends today's edition of "NFA's First World Problems."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Just did an A/B test of my m7 loaded 070 vs my duncan loaded one and the duncan one smoked it imo. I have a love/hate relationship with the M series from lundgren. Some days I think they're fucking amazing and other times they make me not want to pick up that particular guitar.. I guess it's finally time to record some DIs/riffs with the 070 ( for my imminent 7 string shootout thread) and then sell em.


----------



## TedEH

nightflameauto said:


> The dreams hit HARD


I think I posted about this once before, but I often have weirdly _angry_ dreams. Like, in person, despite my character on the forum, I'm usually pretty chill, stress free, easy going, etc - but in dreams I'll go apeshit over the smallest thing. Some kind of cathartic fantasy fulfilment thing maybe? Who knows.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> I'd been saying to myself for several weeks I miss dreaming.
> 
> Last weekend I got a little too over-indulgent with the edibles so I cut myself off of EVERYTHING this week until I got to some sort of equilibrium. Not even taking my morning coffee this week, and just trying to get to bed earlier.
> 
> So, last night? The dreams hit HARD. Brutally hard. We were in some fucked up version of a motel, only the inside of the rooms looked like massive caravan style tents, with draping tapestries everywhere and all this shit stacked around pillows in the center. And people were coming and going in our room the entire time, picking out various bits of our stuff to buy from us.
> 
> And in the dream, every thing they bought to me was nothing. First complete manuscript? Something I treasure in life. Somebody bought it for pennies and I was like, "Cool, man." Shit like that.
> 
> I woke up this morning wondering WTF? Think it might be time for a room purge. I'd been working on that, selling items in twos or threes here or there for the last few months, but I'm thinking my brain hit some sort of limit with me and went, "Yo, bitch. Time to fuck shit up."
> 
> So ends today's edition of "NFA's First World Problems."



I used to have a crazy lucid dreams as a child, and they definitely come back in full force when I let my system have a break from cannabis. I'm two days in, not quite detoxed enough to be lucid dreaming yet, but I expect things to start ramping up here very shortly. I miss the wild shit my brain comes up with.

For me that has been one of the most consistent and obvious negatives of heavy cannabis use - no dreams. 



TedEH said:


> I think I posted about this once before, but I often have weirdly _angry_ dreams. Like, in person, despite my character on the forum, I'm usually pretty chill, stress free, easy going, etc - but in dreams I'll go apeshit over the smallest thing. Some kind of cathartic fantasy fulfilment thing maybe? Who knows.



I used to have dreams when I was younger where I would be trying to fight a bully and all of my movements would be super slow, like I was in molasses, and I would punch them all weak and slow. And then they would just laugh at my pathetic attempts hurt them. I also used to have dreams where I would get into arguments with my dad, and it would be the same thing but with my mouth, anytime I try to speak the words came out all slow and garbled and meaningless.

I am a lot more confident now, and have not had one of those in a very long time.


----------



## nightflameauto

I miss flying dreams, and my crazy-ass "trying to find my way out of half-distorted and collapsed buildings" dreams, where it's like you're in the most complicated maze of all time. For some reason, everybody else thinks that's a panic sitch, I always thought it was fun.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> I used to have dreams when I was younger where I would be trying to fight a bully and all of my movements would be super slow, like I was in molasses, and I would punch them all weak and slow. And then they would just laugh at my pathetic attempts hurt them. I also used to have dreams where I would get into arguments with my dad, and it would be the same thing but with my mouth, anytime I try to speak the words came out all slow and garbled and meaningless.
> 
> I am a lot more confident now, and have not had one of those in a very long time.


Dude I used to have these dreams all the time, I'd go to punch my assailant but it just wouldnt work, my hands just turned to mush every time I swung and they'd laugh and laugh and i'd just be flailing trying to get my attacks to do...ANYTHING. I hated those dreams. I also havent had them in a long time.

You get teeth falling out dreams?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Dude I used to have these dreams all the time, I'd go to punch my assailant but it just wouldnt work, my hands just turned to mush every time I swung and they'd laugh and laugh and i'd just be flailing trying to get my attacks to do...ANYTHING. I hated those dreams. I also havent had them in a long time.
> 
> You get teeth falling out dreams?



Glad to know I'm not alone hahaha. No on the teeth falling out but one time I was on mushrooms and I felt my teeth clacking around like dominoes. Thankfully it did not persist or ever happen again.

Sometimes I dream stuff that happens later. Odds are in favor of this happening occasionally I suppose, always really weirds me out though. Also really weirds me out when RL situations completely unrelated to the dreams trigger dream memories. 

One time my emotionally abusive ex dreamed that a woman named Starla "stole" me from her. I named all of my RPG characters Starla for years after that. I even named a song after her. Starla saved my ass. Thanks, Starla.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> One time my emotionally abusive ex dreamed that a woman named Starla "stole" me from her. I named all of my RPG characters Starla for years after that. I even named a song after her. Starla saved my ass. Thanks, Starla.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone hahaha. No on the teeth falling out but one time I was on mushrooms and I felt my teeth clacking around like dominoes. Thankfully it did not persist or ever happen again.
> 
> Sometimes I dream stuff that happens later. Odds are in favor of this happening occasionally I suppose, always really weirds me out though. Also really weirds me out when RL situations completely unrelated to the dreams trigger dream memories.
> 
> One time my emotionally abusive ex dreamed that a woman named Starla "stole" me from her. I named all of my RPG characters Starla for years after that. I even named a song after her. Starla saved my ass. Thanks, Starla.


True story:
I've had my share of weird, both in dreams and awake, but this one really sent a shiver through me.

I was dating a, well, to put it politely, brute of a woman in my twenties. She was over one night and we had a decent enough time, considering. We're dead asleep and I had the most vivid fucking dream of this redhaired gal and me going at it on a school bus. I'm talking going to town. With people all around. It was wicked.

Then I woke up to my gal sobbing her eyes out because she just dreamed about me being on the school bus making out with this friend she had from school who happened to have red hair. Like, described the action down to the positions and everything exactly as I'd dreamt it.

I should have seen it as a sign and dumped her ass. A little less than a year later she'd spent the sixteen grand I had in the bank, wrecked my car, destroyed my credit by taking out a bunch of cards with my name on them and not telling me, then broke up with me when I was basically destitute and destroyed.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> True story:
> I've had my share of weird, both in dreams and awake, but this one really sent a shiver through me.
> 
> I was dating a, well, to put it politely, brute of a woman in my twenties. She was over one night and we had a decent enough time, considering. We're dead asleep and I had the most vivid fucking dream of this redhaired gal and me going at it on a school bus. I'm talking going to town. With people all around. It was wicked.
> 
> Then I woke up to my gal sobbing her eyes out because she just dreamed about me being on the school bus making out with this friend she had from school who happened to have red hair. Like, described the action down to the positions and everything exactly as I'd dreamt it.
> 
> I should have seen it as a sign and dumped her ass. A little less than a year later she'd spent the sixteen grand I had in the bank, wrecked my car, destroyed my credit by taking out a bunch of cards with my name on them and not telling me, then broke up with me when I was basically destitute and destroyed.



That's fucking wild. Much like magic, I don't necessarily believe in prescience.... but I don't not-believe either. Really hard not to think there's something going on there. One the infinite mysteries of life I suppose.

Glad you're not in that anymore, at any rate.


----------



## CanserDYI

Can't find a baritone string set that wasn't assembled by crackheads....

Who the hell wants a .072 or even a .068 for that matter, for a fucking B1 at 27+ inches?? LIke christ, .054 is fine for B at 25.5 inches. 

I'm trying to tune down to drop F and E and the .072 makes sense down that low, but the rest of the strings are either nightmare tight or extremely loose.

Guess I'm going back to stringjoy....ugh.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Can't find a baritone string set that wasn't assembled by crackheads....
> 
> Who the hell wants a .072 or even a .068 for that matter, for a fucking B1 at 27+ inches?? LIke christ, .054 is fine for B at 25.5 inches.
> 
> I'm trying to tune down to drop F and E and the .072 makes sense down that low, but the rest of the strings are either nightmare tight or extremely loose.
> 
> Guess I'm going back to stringjoy....ugh.



d'addy'o EXL 158 13-62 does it for me, I like it a little stiff though 

only complaint is the .017 F# has some serious attitude and not in a good way, but I'm lazy and would rather buy 10 packs at a time and compensate for their shortcomings with my playing than build my own.


----------



## Xaios

Stuck in the boonies for several days longer than I should have been because the road washed out and all the flights were booked up while I'm working out of town, in a place that effectively only has one road in or out.

At least my employer has agreed to pay us all a full day's wage as well as per diem for each day we're stuck here, whether we work or not, so that's pretty nice.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Xaios said:


> Stuck in the boonies for several days longer than I should have been because the road washed out and all the flights were booked up while I'm working out of town, in a place that effectively only has one road in or out.
> 
> At least my employer has agreed to pay us all a full day's wage as well as per diem for each day we're stuck here, whether we work or not, so that's pretty nice.



Sounds like time for some paid scenic hikes!


----------



## Xaios

wheresthefbomb said:


> Sounds like time for some paid scenic hikes!


Maybe, if my body aches less over the coming days. Spent the past few days trenching through mud and trudging around in rain that pretty much instantly soaked through my boots and jacket in order to run armored ethernet cables underground. It's probably because I'm typically a desk jockey, but regardless, I am very sore.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Xaios said:


> Maybe, if my body aches less over the coming days. Spent the past few days trenching through mud and trudging around in rain that pretty much instantly soaked through my boots and jacket in order to run armored ethernet cables underground. It's probably because I'm typically a desk jockey, but regardless, I am very sore.



Wet cold is the worst cold. Chills straight to the bone for sure. I found out at a very inopportune time last month that my "waterproof" hiking boots are no longer waterproof. Then again, I don't suppose there's such thing an opportune time to discover that


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> Indeed, it is a proud day when a mexican compliments your mexican food. I made breakfast burritos for the whole prep crew at a kitchen I used to work in and the grizzled old mexican baker told me it was an excellent burrito. One of my most treasured cooking compliments, I was legit afraid to give it to him



UPDATE: We were talking about stuff today, and we were talking about rubber boots, and how work didn't have my size, so if my Mexican food is good enough to make me an honorary Mexican, as much as y'all liked my etouffee I might be an honorary Cajun. 

One of the dudes on my crew thought I was a Cajun because I'm a white person that can actually make good food. I have never been so insulted, yet complimented at the same time. I get what you where going for my dude...but there's a difference in white folks and white people. White people think pepper is spicy, white folks also have people that just bring plates to the carne asada.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Do you chowp da ownyown?


----------



## Kaura

It's not even 7pm and I've already maxed out the volume on my headphones and it sounds quiet af. 

Also, got a case of man-flu. Although it was a perfect opportunity to go to the pharmacy and get me a bottle of cough syrup. Time to trip balls.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Kaura said:


> It's not even 7pm and I've already maxed out the volume on my headphones and it sounds quiet af.
> 
> Also, got a case of man-flu. Although it was a perfect opportunity to go to the pharmacy and get me a bottle of cough syrup. Time to trip balls.


----------



## MFB

Man, I miss mc chris when he wasn't a total knob


----------



## RevDrucifer

Crungy said:


> What in the damn hell.... Thats like 90's Warwick 5 string thick. Where did you get that?



Found a partscaster on Reverb that I couldn’t say ”no” to and it was on it. I thought it was this All Parts neck but it doesn’t taper up as it goes up the neck, it feels like 1” the entire length of it.









SMVF-C Aged Finish Replacement neck for Stratocaster®


21 tall frets (.079" x .051"), Maple neck with unique aged satin, vintage tinted polyurethane finish C Shape 10" radius Nut width 1-5/8" Heel width 2-3/16" Tuning peg hole diameter .340" Truss Rod adjustment at heel Neck thickness .85" at first fret, .95" at twelfth fret Unless otherwise noted...



www.allparts.com





This body is why I couldn’t say “No”. I thought it was pine at first but the seller confirmed it’s ash. It’s an absolutely amazing Strat and I’m head over heels with the thing.


----------



## Kaura

Fucking fruitflies. I didn't see a single one during the summer but now they're swarming my apartment when it's almost freezing outside. GTFO!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Wife’s bday last week; she got a lot of stuff as she has 3 groups of friends. 

Was doing dishes and she was sitting at the counter opening stuff, and one of her friends got her a grab bag. A candle, bottle of perfume she likes, and a disposable vape pen. 

She hits it, says it tastes like trash, hands it to me and I take like 5 big rips off it and agree. 

Goes to our daughter and asks if she wants it, and she says “no thanks, I don’t like weed pens.”

Both of us look at each other and grab the box. Sure enough, disposable sativa pen. 

We are now both stoned as fuck as neither of us smokes weed.


----------



## jaxadam

Steinmetzify said:


> We are now both stoned as fuck as neither of us smokes weed.


----------



## MFB

The one time I want to find a floating trem shredder with either sharkin/tooth inlays, and there's fuck all out there on the used market. They used to go on for as far as the eye can see, now everything has gone in this bland direction.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Steinmetzify said:


> Wife’s bday last week; she got a lot of stuff as she has 3 groups of friends.
> 
> Was doing dishes and she was sitting at the counter opening stuff, and one of her friends got her a grab bag. A candle, bottle of perfume she likes, and a disposable vape pen.
> 
> She hits it, says it tastes like trash, hands it to me and I take like 5 big rips off it and agree.
> 
> Goes to our daughter and asks if she wants it, and she says “no thanks, I don’t like weed pens.”
> 
> Both of us look at each other and grab the box. Sure enough, disposable sativa pen.
> 
> We are now both stoned as fuck as neither of us smokes weed.


----------



## nightflameauto

My wife tends to have these late night rants when she's either asleep or on the verge of sleep. Sometimes they're hysterical. Sometimes terrifying. Last night's went epic.

As per usual, she started with about twenty, "fuck you,"s said groggily, throwing her middle fingers up each time. Then she lay there with one middle finger up, fist in the air, for probably five minutes, saying nothing. Then? Out of nowhere?

"Fuck you, you fuckin' fucks. Statue of Liberty shouldn't have a flame. Should just have a big middle finger in the air. Cause fuck you, you fuckin' fucks. You were there. You were fuckin there. And you...did...NOTHING!"

Then she rolled over and curled up and said nothing more.

This is damned near sleep-talkin-man territory.


----------



## p0ke

New passports finally arrived today. Both my daughters look cute af in the pictures and I look like a convicted criminal


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> The one time I want to find a floating trem shredder with either sharkin/tooth inlays, and there's fuck all out there on the used market. They used to go on for as far as the eye can see, now everything has gone in this bland direction.


Its not the same as other all-black guitars with no inlays bro. I swear it's classier bro. You'll love it bro just give it a try bro please bro.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> New passports finally arrived today. Both my daughters look cute af in the pictures and I look like a convicted criminal



Hey, at least the cops didn't fuck up and invalidate your passport like they did to 500 others.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Hey, at least the cops didn't fuck up and invalidate your passport like they did to 500 others.



I guess I missed the rush hour  

But yeah, I already applied for the new passport at the end of July when my old passport expired, but the earliest available time to take fingerprints etc (and both daughters had to be identified since the youngest didn't even have a passport and the older daughter's face only matched her baby picture 22%) at the police station was last week.
I don't know why I needed to have new prints and signature taken and my wife didn't, she got her new passport like a month before the rest of us even though we applied at the same time. So that's another FWP then - I was trying to apply for new passports for everyone at the same time so they'd also expire at the same time and I could apply for all of them at the same time, but now they'll expire one month apart  There's nothing preventing anyone from applying for a new one before it expires but you know, you wanna maximise the validity period


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> I guess I missed the rush hour
> 
> But yeah, I already applied for the new passport at the end of July when my old passport expired, but the earliest available time to take fingerprints etc (and both daughters had to be identified since the youngest didn't even have a passport and the older daughter's face only matched her baby picture 22%) at the police station was last week.
> I don't know why I needed to have new prints and signature taken and my wife didn't, she got her new passport like a month before the rest of us even though we applied at the same time. So that's another FWP then - I was trying to apply for new passports for everyone at the same time so they'd also expire at the same time and I could apply for all of them at the same time, but now they'll expire one month apart  There's nothing preventing anyone from applying for a new one before it expires but you know, you wanna maximise the validity period



Yeah, getting a new passport is always a hassle. Wish they worked like bank cards where you get a new one as soon as your old one expires but of course the picture makes it a bit more tricky.


----------



## syzygy

I bought a Pod Go last week and it finally got to my apartment yesterday...and it's got an issue where I get a fat latency spike after about 5-10 minutes of play. I put in a service ticket with Line 6 but it really torpedoed my mood and I'm super bummed about it, partially because I'd built up so much excitement for it and partially because that was a pretty big purchase on a college-student budget. Not sure what to do in the meantime while I wait for some technical help


----------



## MFB

I keep forgetting to cash my expense checks from work, which will cover the entirety of my new guitar purchase  I need to do it within the next week or one of them will expire, but I have Friday off so here's hoping.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ya know when nose hair trimmers aren't quite getting those hairs right next to the outer edge of your nostrils, and you need to use some tweezers to rip them out. 

yeah...

ow...

gonna go cry in a corner now.


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> ya know when nose hair trimmers aren't quite getting those hairs right next to the outer edge of your nostrils, and you need to use some tweezers to rip them out.
> 
> yeah...
> 
> ow...
> 
> gonna go cry in a corner now.



Since you used the word hair trimmer, I'm just waiting for 'Spatula to come and mention mine, LIKE HE ALWAYS DOES


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> ya know when nose hair trimmers aren't quite getting those hairs right next to the outer edge of your nostrils, and you need to use some tweezers to rip them out.
> 
> yeah...
> 
> ow...
> 
> gonna go cry in a corner now.


Weedwhacker'll clear that shit right up.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I saw a video on tiktok about how apparently kolaches (or technically klobasnikys) are only a thing in Texas. I mean I get the mum thing being a Texas thing because people are crazy about football, but what the hell....


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> Since you used the word hair trimmer, I'm just waiting for 'Spatula to come and mention mine, LIKE HE ALWAYS DOES



Come to think of it, a pair of dedicated ass tweezers could prove handy in certain use cases...


----------



## MFB

LordCashew said:


> Come to think of it, a pair of dedicated ass tweezers could prove handy in certain use cases...



Well now you've just gone into pure sadist mode


----------



## Seabeast2000

BornToLooze said:


> So I saw a video on tiktok about how apparently kolaches (or technically klobasnikys) are only a thing in Texas. I mean I get the mum thing being a Texas thing because people are crazy about football, but what the hell....


The pastries? They have days for these in MN.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> So I saw a video on tiktok about how apparently kolaches (or technically klobasnikys) are only a thing in Texas. I mean I get the mum thing being a Texas thing because people are crazy about football, but what the hell....


Kolaches are czech. A lot of Czechs settled in texas and the midwest. Shiner was started by a czech family iirc.
They're all over the place up here in small town MN/WI but not nearly as ubiquitous as they are down in TX.

ain't no whataburgers up here selling them lol


----------



## BornToLooze

Seabeast2000 said:


> The pastries? They have days for these in MN.



I mean technically this is a kolache






But if you go somewhere to get a kolache, you usually get a klobasniky which is this




And I'm wondering if it's for real because I asked my wife, and she' was like oh ya, a pig in a blanket, it's a little smokey wrapped in a crescent roll. What in the caucasity?


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> Kolaches are czech. A lot of Czechs settled in texas and the midwest. Shiner was started by a czech family iirc.
> They're all over the place up here in small town MN/WI but not nearly as ubiquitous as they are down in TX.
> 
> ain't no whataburgers up here selling them lol



Ya, I know, a good bit of my family is either German or Bohunk. But we were talking about it at work, and my coworkers were surprised that just like there are Texan towns that are very Mexican, there are towns in Texas that are very German and Bohemian.


----------



## thebeesknees22

T


BornToLooze said:


> I mean technically this is a kolache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you go somewhere to get a kolache, you usually get a klobasniky which is this
> 
> View attachment 115041
> 
> 
> And I'm wondering if it's for real because I asked my wife, and she' was like oh ya, a pig in a blanket, it's a little smokey wrapped in a crescent roll. What in the caucasity?


Those are definitely pigs in a blanket. haha (in Missouri anyway)

I've never heard of a kolache before. They look tasty though.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Yeah, getting a new passport is always a hassle. Wish they worked like bank cards where you get a new one as soon as your old one expires but of course the picture makes it a bit more tricky.



Yup, it's a pain in the ass. Luckily next time I can probably just do the online application and that's it... 

The one thing I'm happy about with these things is that these days I take our passport photos myself. The price isn't that bad for just one person (passport photos usually cost 10€ at the automatic photo booth things or around 20€ at an actual photographer), but considering I have a family of 5 I just saved 50-100€ by taking the photos myself.

You just need a flat white background and some light that doesn't cast shadows on the wall, and then I've just used my phone camera to take the pictures. The template you have to align the pictures to isn't easy to find anymore, but luckily I have it stored in my Google Drive, and then you just do exactly as the instructions say and it will be ok. I've taken 7 passport photos and 2 drivers license photos so far and all of them have been approved, no problem.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Seabeast2000 said:


> The pastries? They have days for these in MN.


Shit I live in MN too and I have never seen or heard of those. Gonna have to change that case they look fab.


----------



## Crungy

You know what I wish they had for pastries in MN? Spudnutz. I've only had it in Iowa and the few things I had there were great.


----------



## Seabeast2000

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Shit I live in MN too and I have never seen or heard of those. Gonna have to change that case they look fab.



IIRC, could be ancient knowledge these days, Kolache Days in New Prague, Montgomery, MN.


----------



## nightflameauto

Not sure if this fits here or WTF?

Mom's birthday is coming up. I usually take her out for a meal and hang out a bit.

She lost her husband over the past year, so I don't mind spending a bit more time with her. Cool cool, whatevs.

But she's got this new friend. An older Russian gal that's, well, according to the gal at work that lives next to them both, nuttier than a fruit basket. She's caught her drunk out of her mind laying in the snow a few times in the middle of winter. Hey, man, go go Russian hobbies and shit. I don't give a fuck. She seems to be nice to mom, so that's cool.

But now mom wants the usual meal plus hanging out with Russian gal and her husband "for a few hours" after. "They really want to get to know you." 

Fuckin' why? I barely get time to hang out with my own friends these days. Why would I make extra time to hang out with mom's? The more we talked about it the more I got the vibe that this new friend is gonna be grilling me to see if I'm worthy of hanging out with my mom?! Uh, that's not how this shit works.

I dunno, maybe I'm seeing it wrong. I do know this other lady's sons have disappeared on her. One lives in China and one in Norway. They basically would do anything to stay away from her, and she's utterly baffled at how nice I am to mom. Like, we spent a Saturday over there a few weeks ago rebuilding one of those folding Japanese painted screens/room dividers for mom and this other lady was there watching the whole process. After mom told me this other lady just didn't understand how I could still be so friendly with mom.

Um? Cause she's my mom? I mean, she ain't perfect, and we've had our issues over the years, but for fuck sake, she's still mom. WTF?

So, this whole thing is sitting there over my head like a great big question mark of fuckery. Thank dorgs I took an extra couple days off surrounding her birthday so I get some unwind time between that and going back to work, but WTF?

Just WTF?

Oh, one other addendum: A few weeks back mom told me she's cutting this bitch outta her life cause she's cheating on her husband all the time and when mom asked why she says, and I quote, "My husband loves me so much he won't care."

Mom and me are on the phone the next day, she's saying the lady won't stop calling her, then she shows up mid-call and mom says she has to go. Next thing I know they're all chummy again. I still have no idea WTF happened, and I tried asking. Basically get back, "We decided we can't be choosy with friends at our age."

Is that a royal 'we' like wives and husbands use? Like, "we" need to clean the gutters. Or "we" really need to scrub the bathroom sink.

This is the most WTF I've felt in a long time about a situation. Only compounded by eating up hours of my writing time for hanging out with somebody I really have no desire to hang out with.

I'm tolerating this one for mom's birthday, but seriously, WTF?


----------



## TedEH

That's wacky.
I dunno how relevant this is, but it made me think - it's been my experience that a lot of people are incapable of imagining that others have _different_ relationships with their parents. You were close to your parent? Must mean _everyone_ is close to their parents. You hated your parents? Everyone must. Like it's an experience that we only have one of (one set of?), and so the default mindset is that this must be the normal / standard by which to compare every other familial relationship.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> That's wacky.
> I dunno how relevant this is, but it made me think - it's been my experience that a lot of people are incapable of imagining that others have _different_ relationships with their parents. You were close to your parent? Must mean _everyone_ is close to their parents. You hated your parents? Everyone must. Like it's an experience that we only have one of (one set of?), and so the default mindset is that this must be the normal / standard by which to compare every other familial relationship.


My wife has the impression that this lady's hoping to cause a big bruhaha between ma and me, but we got that shit out of our systems a LONG time ago. It would be HIGHLY entertaining to watch this other lady flail in frustration trying to pull it off if that's the goal. I have my doubts there, but wouldn't completely rule it out.

People do have weird standards when it comes to parent/child relationships. Especially thinking others must be the same. Gonna be an interesting weekend, one way or another.


----------



## p0ke

Now here's a FWP if there ever was one  My wife hired a cleaner to clean our house, because we're too lazy to wash our floors and stuff like that. Fine. Anyway, now anytime the cleaner's coming, we have to clean the entire house so the cleaner can come clean it 

But I suppose it's ok, at least we have an excuse to clean up properly every once in a while and the cleaner does actually clean everything much better than we would (for example she washes the bathroom sink so clean, you could easily mistake it for a brand new one directly from the hardware store).


----------



## p0ke

Spotify was partially down for a while after lunch. It would play stuff that was already in cueue or in one of my playlists, but search+other pages wouldn't load at all (http code 503). 
Worst 15 minutes ever, I had to continue listening to what I had going before lunch instead of ... possibly more of the same


----------



## MFB

Forgot how much I hate playing the "waiting for new gear in the mail" game, just hurry up and get here already!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> Not sure if this fits here or WTF?
> 
> Mom's birthday is coming up. I usually take her out for a meal and hang out a bit.
> 
> She lost her husband over the past year, so I don't mind spending a bit more time with her. Cool cool, whatevs.
> 
> But she's got this new friend. An older Russian gal that's, well, according to the gal at work that lives next to them both, nuttier than a fruit basket. She's caught her drunk out of her mind laying in the snow a few times in the middle of winter. Hey, man, go go Russian hobbies and shit. I don't give a fuck. She seems to be nice to mom, so that's cool.
> 
> But now mom wants the usual meal plus hanging out with Russian gal and her husband "for a few hours" after. "They really want to get to know you."
> 
> Fuckin' why? I barely get time to hang out with my own friends these days. Why would I make extra time to hang out with mom's? The more we talked about it the more I got the vibe that this new friend is gonna be grilling me to see if I'm worthy of hanging out with my mom?! Uh, that's not how this shit works.
> 
> I dunno, maybe I'm seeing it wrong. I do know this other lady's sons have disappeared on her. One lives in China and one in Norway. They basically would do anything to stay away from her, and she's utterly baffled at how nice I am to mom. Like, we spent a Saturday over there a few weeks ago rebuilding one of those folding Japanese painted screens/room dividers for mom and this other lady was there watching the whole process. After mom told me this other lady just didn't understand how I could still be so friendly with mom.
> 
> Um? Cause she's my mom? I mean, she ain't perfect, and we've had our issues over the years, but for fuck sake, she's still mom. WTF?
> 
> So, this whole thing is sitting there over my head like a great big question mark of fuckery. Thank dorgs I took an extra couple days off surrounding her birthday so I get some unwind time between that and going back to work, but WTF?
> 
> Just WTF?
> 
> Oh, one other addendum: A few weeks back mom told me she's cutting this bitch outta her life cause she's cheating on her husband all the time and when mom asked why she says, and I quote, "My husband loves me so much he won't care."
> 
> Mom and me are on the phone the next day, she's saying the lady won't stop calling her, then she shows up mid-call and mom says she has to go. Next thing I know they're all chummy again. I still have no idea WTF happened, and I tried asking. Basically get back, "We decided we can't be choosy with friends at our age."
> 
> Is that a royal 'we' like wives and husbands use? Like, "we" need to clean the gutters. Or "we" really need to scrub the bathroom sink.
> 
> This is the most WTF I've felt in a long time about a situation. Only compounded by eating up hours of my writing time for hanging out with somebody I really have no desire to hang out with.
> 
> I'm tolerating this one for mom's birthday, but seriously, WTF?


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Forgot how much I hate playing the "waiting for new gear in the mail" game, just hurry up and get here already!



Looks like it's going to get here on Saturday, which would be lovely if I wasn't at a wedding two hours away and staying overnight  So it looks like Sunday will have a present waiting for me


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man I gotta tell you guys; I fuckin love this thread. 

I’ve tried this on other forums and it just doesn’t work. 

You guys fuckin GET IT. 

Last 2 pages have been awesome.


----------



## Steinmetzify

MFB said:


> I keep forgetting to cash my expense checks from work, which will cover the entirety of my new guitar purchase  I need to do it within the next week or one of them will expire, but I have Friday off so here's hoping.



Same. I honestly can’t be bothered; wish they’d just approve it and add it to my direct deposit, I seriously don’t have time to go to the bank and deal with em. I have like 30 stacked on my desk. 



nightflameauto said:


> Not sure if this fits here or WTF?
> 
> Mom's birthday is coming up. I usually take her out for a meal and hang out a bit.
> 
> She lost her husband over the past year, so I don't mind spending a bit more time with her. Cool cool, whatevs.
> 
> But she's got this new friend. An older Russian gal that's, well, according to the gal at work that lives next to them both, nuttier than a fruit basket. She's caught her drunk out of her mind laying in the snow a few times in the middle of winter. Hey, man, go go Russian hobbies and shit. I don't give a fuck. She seems to be nice to mom, so that's cool.
> 
> But now mom wants the usual meal plus hanging out with Russian gal and her husband "for a few hours" after. "They really want to get to know you."
> 
> Fuckin' why? I barely get time to hang out with my own friends these days. Why would I make extra time to hang out with mom's? The more we talked about it the more I got the vibe that this new friend is gonna be grilling me to see if I'm worthy of hanging out with my mom?! Uh, that's not how this shit works.
> 
> I dunno, maybe I'm seeing it wrong. I do know this other lady's sons have disappeared on her. One lives in China and one in Norway. They basically would do anything to stay away from her, and she's utterly baffled at how nice I am to mom. Like, we spent a Saturday over there a few weeks ago rebuilding one of those folding Japanese painted screens/room dividers for mom and this other lady was there watching the whole process. After mom told me this other lady just didn't understand how I could still be so friendly with mom.
> 
> Um? Cause she's my mom? I mean, she ain't perfect, and we've had our issues over the years, but for fuck sake, she's still mom. WTF?
> 
> So, this whole thing is sitting there over my head like a great big question mark of fuckery. Thank dorgs I took an extra couple days off surrounding her birthday so I get some unwind time between that and going back to work, but WTF?
> 
> Just WTF?
> 
> Oh, one other addendum: A few weeks back mom told me she's cutting this bitch outta her life cause she's cheating on her husband all the time and when mom asked why she says, and I quote, "My husband loves me so much he won't care."
> 
> Mom and me are on the phone the next day, she's saying the lady won't stop calling her, then she shows up mid-call and mom says she has to go. Next thing I know they're all chummy again. I still have no idea WTF happened, and I tried asking. Basically get back, "We decided we can't be choosy with friends at our age."
> 
> Is that a royal 'we' like wives and husbands use? Like, "we" need to clean the gutters. Or "we" really need to scrub the bathroom sink.
> 
> This is the most WTF I've felt in a long time about a situation. Only compounded by eating up hours of my writing time for hanging out with somebody I really have no desire to hang out with.
> 
> I'm tolerating this one for mom's birthday, but seriously, WTF?



Fuck all that sir. 

My mom and I hang out on my time; she’s retired and I’m not, I make time when I can but that’s it. 

There’s no fuckin WAY I’m acceding to demands from her friends, IDGAF who they think they are. 

That bitch can blow you, she sounds crazy af anyway, this can only go bad and waste time with your mom. 

Hard pass.


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> I keep forgetting to cash my expense checks from work, which will cover the entirety of my new guitar purchase  I need to do it within the next week or one of them will expire, but I have Friday off so here's hoping.





Steinmetzify said:


> Same. I honestly can’t be bothered; wish they’d just approve it and add it to my direct deposit, I seriously don’t have time to go to the bank and deal with em. I have like 30 stacked on my desk.



You guys can't use your phone to deposit checks? I've been doing that with my bank's mobile app for years.


----------



## Steinmetzify

LordCashew said:


> You guys can't use your phone to deposit checks? I've been doing that with my bank's mobile app for years.



Sir I’m 48 yrs old; I don’t even know what you just said kid, but you special


----------



## LordCashew

Steinmetzify said:


> Sir I’m 48 yrs old; I don’t even know what you just said kid, but you special


I legit can't tell how serious this is. But mobile deposits are really convenient if your bank provides a way to do them. Worth looking into if it can save you trips to a branch.


----------



## p0ke

LordCashew said:


> You guys can't use your phone to deposit checks? I've been doing that with my bank's mobile app for years.



You guys still have checks? Over here everything goes directly to and from your bank account... My dad (who lives in Australia, which apparently is on the stone age in terms of banking) once sent me a check for my birthday and when I went to the bank to cash it in, they didn't even know wtf to do with it  I ended up sitting there for an hour or so until they finally got ahold of someone who had actually seen a check and knew the process to get the money onto my account... And that was around 10 years ago.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Steinmetzify said:


> Man I gotta tell you guys; I fuckin love this thread.
> 
> I’ve tried this on other forums and it just doesn’t work.
> 
> You guys fuckin GET IT.
> 
> Last 2 pages have been awesome.


SSO is the S Tier forum, bb.

My FWP is that this has been a fucking tough year for me and my partner in terms of finances, but that's because we had about 4 VERY good years leading up to this one so that we could survive something like this. It's a FWP because the big strain on us is putting my partner through school in the US, because the program she is taking isn't offered at the Canadian university here in town so she has to go to Detroit, and even before currency exchange school in the US is a little over 2x as expensive as it is in Canada, but then tack on the extra 30%+ for exchange. We've been paying cash until now but it's no longer sustainable as other bills are piling up, so time to take out student loans and go into a pile of debt like the rest of American millennials. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## thebeesknees22

LordCashew said:


> I legit can't tell how serious this is. But mobile deposits are really convenient if your bank provides a way to do them. Worth looking into if it can save you trips to a branch.


On the rare occasion I get a check, I totally go with mobile deposits. That way I don't have to talk to anyone. Or stand in line. Or take an hour out of my day going to and from the bank.


----------



## LordCashew

p0ke said:


> You guys still have checks? Over here everything goes directly to and from your bank account... My dad (who lives in Australia, which apparently is on the stone age in terms of banking) once sent me a check for my birthday and when I went to the bank to cash it in, they didn't even know wtf to do with it  I ended up sitting there for an hour or so until they finally got ahold of someone who had actually seen a check and knew the process to get the money onto my account... And that was around 10 years ago.


In the US we do... I don't think we should but we do. They've been on the way out for a LONG time but some old people and institutions still just insist on payment being made via a physical thing. There were certain things at uni that REQUIRED a check for payment up until the second year of the pandemic for crying out loud. Since I couldn't go on campus in 2020, I had to MAIL payment via check to various offices. When I was in grad school pre-pandemic I would sometimes burn a whole hour getting a form, walking it around campus for signatures, then taking it to an office with a physical check to be filed. That's all digital now but it should have been years ago. It's saving students and clerks tons of time but some of the professors are old and struggle with filing important stuff correctly. Ask me how I know... 

I used to teach private music lessons as a business and I would have to spend maybe 30 minutes once a month taking pictures of a stack of checks with my phone to deposit them. I would sing the praises of the convenience of electronic payments to my clients but only one wanted to do it - he was also a contractor who had to manage payment from clients, go figure.


----------



## MFB

I use a credit union vs big bank (fuck TD, fuck all of them honestly) and their app hasn't added mobile deposits yet; or if they did I tried to enroll and it never went anywhere, so that's why I still have to do it at an ATM/branch.


----------



## thebeesknees22

The stock market went down again today, but the CAD dropped enough in value that my investments actually went up in CAD. 

So is that a win or a lose. ... or a lose lose.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Forgot how much I hate playing the "waiting for new gear in the mail" game, just hurry up and get here already!



Always bump this when I'm waiting on vinyl. Hope it helps.


----------



## BornToLooze

So we got fed at lunch today at work because it's been a motherfucker of a week, and they got pizza because...well it's pizza. They got pepperoni, supreme and vegetarian. The one time they got us pizza and actually got sausage, it was the first kind of pizza gone, and nobody has ever eaten the vegetarian pizza. As in there's been a couple times where some people get there late and it's the only kind left and they get doordash or something instead of eating free vegetarian pizza. Why would you keep buying shit you know people aren't going to eat?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> So we got fed at lunch today at work because it's been a motherfucker of a week, and they got pizza because...well it's pizza. They got pepperoni, supreme and vegetarian. The one time they got us pizza and actually got sausage, it was the first kind of pizza gone, and nobody has ever eaten the vegetarian pizza. As in there's been a couple times where some people get there late and it's the only kind left and they get doordash or something instead of eating free vegetarian pizza. Why would you keep buying shit you know people aren't going to eat?


"to be inclusive"
there's a couple muslim girls in my unit that throw a shit fit about pork, so we don't ever get sausage or pepperoni  true fwp when I can't even get a basic bitch pizza at work.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> "to be inclusive"
> there's a couple muslim girls in my unit that throw a shit fit about pork, so we don't ever get sausage or pepperoni  true fwp when I can't even get a basic bitch pizza at work.



No, because every other time we get fed it's meat. Steak, hamburgers, tacos, steak, and ham and turkey after Thanksgiving (also, that was the most questionable meal I had, and I've had shrimp quesadillas from a gas station before).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> No, because every other time we get fed it's meat. Steak, hamburgers, tacos, steak, and ham and turkey after Thanksgiving (also, that was the most questionable meal I had, and I've had shrimp quesadillas from a gas station before).


weird.

yeah i wouldn't eat seafood, but banh mi and bbq from a gas station are fair game depending on location ime. best banh mi i ever had was in louisiana at a gas station lol


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> weird.
> 
> yeah i wouldn't eat seafood, but banh mi and bbq from a gas station are fair game depending on location ime. *best banh mi i ever had was in louisiana at a gas station lol*



Sometimes the best food is the sketchiest food. Take tamales for example, the best tamales you'll ever have will be from an abuelita selling them out of a trunk that common sense says


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> Sometimes the best food is the sketchiest food. Take tamales for example, the best tamales you'll ever have will be from an abuelita selling them out of a trunk that common sense says
> nah
> View attachment 115159


facts. the sketchiest ethnic food is usually the best. If they speak decent english the food never tastes as good as when they don't.
also the less shit I recognize on the menu the better the food usually is.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> facts. the sketchiest ethnic food is usually the best. * If they speak decent english the food never tastes as good as when they don't.*
> also the less shit I recognize on the menu the better the food usually is.



At first I started to get offended by that, but then I remembered how much shit my wife gives me about my drawl. I mean, I'm Texan, so Mexican food being ethnic is questionable. But the one time I brought left over Mexican food I made, they said that it was so good it was worth paying for.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> At first I started to get offended by that, but then I remembered how much shit my wife gives me about my drawl. I mean, I'm Texan, so Mexican food being ethnic is questionable. But the one time I brought left over Mexican food I made, they said that it was so good it was worth paying for.


Hey I'm brown so I know what I'm talking about  
The best compliment I ever got on my cooking was when a filipina nurse on my unit tried to bribe me for one of my recipes.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> Hey I'm brown so I know what I'm talking about
> The best compliment I ever got on my cooking was when a filipina nurse on my unit tried to bribe me for one of my recipes.



Well, I've been awarded the title of honorary Mexican because of my cooking. 


The best part was when one of them tried to talk shit in Spanish, because they though I was a no sabe. No entiendo, no understando, pinche mericon.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

BornToLooze said:


> So we got fed at lunch today at work because it's been a motherfucker of a week, and they got pizza because...well it's pizza. They got pepperoni, supreme and vegetarian. The one time they got us pizza and actually got sausage, it was the first kind of pizza gone, and nobody has ever eaten the vegetarian pizza. As in there's been a couple times where some people get there late and it's the only kind left and they get doordash or something instead of eating free vegetarian pizza. Why would you keep buying shit you know people aren't going to eat?


Dude I'm vegetarian and I hate vegetarian pizza. Just get cheese pizza. Nobody hates cheese pizza. 

But they never do. They always have to order a pizza with a damned salad in top of it that gets all soggy from the moisture of the vegetables.


----------



## MFB

UPS need a signature for my new guitar, so looks like I'm not getting that shit til Monday!

Womp womp


----------



## BornToLooze

So I was talking to my mom and she brought up how the world is going to shit and her political party will fix everything. Apparently me saying if more people looked up to Marvin Heemeyer instead of the cunts from Columbine the world would be a better place ruined the conversation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The most first world of problems, deciding where I want to go for my next hiking trip. Kind of thinking of doing a section of the Smokies, or going up to Maine/Vermont. I haven't really decided yet. I really loved hiking out west in WA/OR/Norcal, and in CO/ID but I think I want to explore more of the east coast. I've only really hiked a small section of the Poconos out that way. Probably not doing the trip til next summer but it never hurts to start planning now.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> UPS need a signature for my new guitar, so looks like I'm not getting that shit til Monday!
> 
> Womp womp


What'd you pick up?


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> What'd you pick up?



Won't spoil anything before tomorrow, although I gave a hint in the other thread, I'll add to it in this one: Early 00s, Made in Japan shredder


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Won't spoil anything before tomorrow, although I gave a hint in the other thread, I'll add to it in this one: Early 00s, Made in Japan shredder


----------



## MFB

I mean, I was planning on making a Shredder pun in the title, so yeah?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Movies on streamers....

Holy shit in a top hat, Liam Neeson got his groove on. Buckethead like output.

Everything I see a Statham title I repeat it in my best Statham. PAKA... TRANSPOTA.


----------



## MFB

I've seen a couple movies in theaters and decided to see SMILE, and what the actual FUCK was with that crowd? A family was in front of me and just thought they could make it their own personal MSTK3K. They fucking brought their own blankets with them!

The couple next to me brought a blanket to and the chick was doing something on her phone towards the end, so they're just doing that annoying ass couple whisper back and forth. Just shut the fuck up! Everyone!


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> I've seen a couple movies in theaters and decided to see SMILE, and what the actual FUCK was with that crowd? A family was in front of me and just thought they could make it their own personal MSTK3K. They fucking brought their own blankets with them!
> 
> The couple next to me brought a blanket to and the chick was doing something on her phone towards the end, so they're just doing that annoying ass couple whisper back and forth. Just shut the fuck up! Everyone!


This is why I couldn't give less of a shit about The Theatre Experience™ for seeing new movies and much prefer to see them in the comfort of my home. The Theatre Experience seems to just be people being self-absorbed fuckheads who don't care about everyone's collective experience and just want do whatever they want.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> This is why I couldn't give less of a shit about The Theatre Experience™ for seeing new movies and much prefer to see them in the comfort of my home. The Theatre Experience seems to just be people being self-absorbed fuckheads who don't care about everyone's collective experience and just want do whatever they want.



I mean, it's the only one that's been like that this year, but I'm like - did I miss some sort of memo for that particular movie? They've been largely empty up until now, so the fact that this sold as much as it did was surprising in itself. 

Gonna watch some Ernest Scared Stupid to take my mind off it


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ordered "Lao Hot" noodles. Not sure what I'm going to do with the %80 leftovers I'm taking home. Strip a guitar maybe.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> The most first world of problems, deciding where I want to go for my next hiking trip. Kind of thinking of doing a section of the Smokies, or going up to Maine/Vermont. I haven't really decided yet. I really loved hiking out west in WA/OR/Norcal, and in CO/ID but I think I want to explore more of the east coast. I've only really hiked a small section of the Poconos out that way. Probably not doing the trip til next summer but it never hurts to start planning now.


I am currently in the middle of one in the south of France. Hiking between French villages through the mountains. Really beautiful. Also Hella hard. Would recommend though if you aren't afraid of heights. And can hike pretty fast. 

We have a service that booked our hotels in each village and takes our baggage between them by car.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> Won't spoil anything before tomorrow, although I gave a hint in the other thread, I'll add to it in this one: Early 00s, Made in Japan shredder


Is it... A used Ibanez prestige???


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I am currently in the middle of one in the south of France. Hiking between French villages through the mountains. Really beautiful. Also Hella hard. Would recommend though if you aren't afraid of heights. And can hike pretty fast.
> 
> We have a service that booked our hotels in each village and takes our baggage between them by car.


I was considering a Dolomite or Swiss Alps trip at some point.


----------



## thraxil

BlackMastodon said:


> This is why I couldn't give less of a shit about The Theatre Experience™ for seeing new movies and much prefer to see them in the comfort of my home. The Theatre Experience seems to just be people being self-absorbed fuckheads who don't care about everyone's collective experience and just want do whatever they want.



The last movie I saw in a theatre was the last of the Star Wars films back before the pandemic. My partner bought the tickets and thought she was splurging on some fancy imax/3d type of thing with an extra large screen. It turned out to be some weird "multi-sensory immersive experience" thing where the seats had actuators and there were wind jets and stuff that they'd coordinate with the action on the screen. I guess the movie was also not very good, but I couldn't really tell you because we weren't really able to pay attention. The whole time it basically felt like there was a hyperactive 8-year old behind us kicking our seats and someone spitting mist in our faces. And of course the volume in the theatre was so loud that I wish I'd brought earplugs. I think it was the theatres trying to do something to compete with the (usually vastly superior) home experience, but the result was torture and I honestly don't think I'll ever bother going to a theatre to see a movie again if I have any say in the matter.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thraxil said:


> The last movie I saw in a theatre was the last of the Star Wars films back before the pandemic. My partner bought the tickets and thought she was splurging on some fancy imax/3d type of thing with an extra large screen. It turned out to be some weird "multi-sensory immersive experience" thing where the seats had actuators and there were wind jets and stuff that they'd coordinate with the action on the screen. I guess the movie was also not very good, but I couldn't really tell you because we weren't really able to pay attention. The whole time it basically felt like there was a hyperactive 8-year old behind us kicking our seats and someone spitting mist in our faces. And of course the volume in the theatre was so loud that I wish I'd brought earplugs. I think it was the theatres trying to do something to compete with the (usually vastly superior) home experience, but the result was torture and I honestly don't think I'll ever bother going to a theatre to see a movie again if I have any say in the matter.


I wish my local theatre offered 4DX, which sounds like what you're describing. It would be the only way I watch any of the Fast and Furious movies.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

My local theaters mostly just have big comfy recliners, side tables, and a bar now. You can get a meal and a fancy cocktail with your movie and I love it. 

Granted this was before covid. I haven't been since.


----------



## nightflameauto

Update and good news! Mom thinks she's renting a house with the crazy russian chick.

Oi.

Trying to talk her off that particular ledge is gonna be fun. Good fuckin' fuck.


----------



## MFB

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Is it... A used Ibanez prestige???



_L O L _

It's out for delivery so it'll be here shortly, y'all will see soon enough


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> _L O L _
> 
> It's out for delivery so it'll be here shortly, y'all will see soon enough



Eagle has landed, now if I could just remember where we can actually post pics from that actually display


----------



## thebeesknees22

Once again...I have no running water. Haven't had it all day. yay.


----------



## Bodes

thebeesknees22 said:


> Once again...I have no running water. Haven't had it all day. yay.



I feel you. Have had 4 outages this past week. Seems I live in an area where the pipes are hitting their best before dates. There are so many burst pipes that I keep reporting. The roads and nature strips are all patch up hack jobs.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Bodes said:


> I feel you. Have had 4 outages this past week. Seems I live in an area where the pipes are hitting their best before dates. There are so many burst pipes that I keep reporting. The roads and nature strips are all patch up hack jobs.


gross. yeah man that sucks. 

bah!

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## wheresthefbomb

last movie I saw in theeters was Coco. it only didn't suck because there were just a handful of
people, usually other humans ruin it. 

also I cried. 

best theeter experience before that was killing a 12pack of PBR with my buddy in Where the wild things are. Parents kept turning their heads jealously when one of us would PSSSCHT a new can.


----------



## TedEH

wheresthefbomb said:


> it only didn't suck because there were just a handful of
> people, usually other humans ruin it.


I find the movie-going experience post-'rona has been more enjoyable than pre- just because the few times I've gone, the theatre was basically empty.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Seabeast2000 said:


> Ordered "Lao Hot" noodles. Not sure what I'm going to do with the %80 leftovers I'm taking home. Strip a guitar maybe.


Slightly less insane the next day, but I'm getting to Mouthful of Lydocaine regardless.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> Slightly less insane the next day, but I'm getting to Mouthful of Lydocaine regardless.



In my early 20s I lived in an apartment with two other dudes on top of a bar and right next to a super good Thai place. Whenever one of us would get sick, invariably all of us would get sick, and the ritual was to go get extremely hot Thai food and energy drinks because the massive amounts of sugar in the energy drinks would help balance out the insane heat. We would all sit around, watch movies, and cry out of our faces together.


----------



## p0ke

Not my FWP, but a guy in a FB group I'm in had a good one. 

A bit of background first: 
The government has been saying that because we're not getting electricity from Russia that we used to get, there might be outages in the winter - apparently they will be short and rotate so that every household doesn't get them every time and they will try to do it in a controlled way so that we know in advance when power will be out. 

So in this FB group someone made a poll about whether people are worried about the power outages. I replied that I'm not worried in the slightest: if we have an outage, then we just keep the doors and windows shut and the temperature won't drop much before power is back.

Then this guy comments "yeah but what if you're working remotely and drop out of a meeting because of the outage". I explain that that's exactly what I do, I work 100% remotely and in such a case my MBP battery lasts a full workday easily. Assuming that the mobile network stays up, I'll just connect using my phone as a hotspot and get back to the meeting in a matter of minutes. If the mobile network also goes down I'll just have to contact the meeting attendees and schedule a new meeting once power is back. 

Then he goes "oh but I can't do it because my mesh ap's and 32" monitors don't run on battery power and the mobile network might be unstable"  So that's your worst case scenario, you worry that you'll have to work using the laptop's display and mobile internet for a couple of hours? That's a FWP if I ever saw one.


----------



## nightflameauto

p0ke said:


> Not my FWP, but a guy in a FB group I'm in had a good one.
> 
> A bit of background first:
> The government has been saying that because we're not getting electricity from Russia that we used to get, there might be outages in the winter - apparently they will be short and rotate so that every household doesn't get them every time and they will try to do it in a controlled way so that we know in advance when power will be out.
> 
> So in this FB group someone made a poll about whether people are worried about the power outages. I replied that I'm not worried in the slightest: if we have an outage, then we just keep the doors and windows shut and the temperature won't drop much before power is back.
> 
> Then this guy comments "yeah but what if you're working remotely and drop out of a meeting because of the outage". I explain that that's exactly what I do, I work 100% remotely and in such a case my MBP battery lasts a full workday easily. Assuming that the mobile network stays up, I'll just connect using my phone as a hotspot and get back to the meeting in a matter of minutes. If the mobile network also goes down I'll just have to contact the meeting attendees and schedule a new meeting once power is back.
> 
> Then he goes "oh but I can't do it because my mesh ap's and 32" monitors don't run on battery power and the mobile network might be unstable"  So that's your worst case scenario, you worry that you'll have to work using the laptop's display and mobile internet for a couple of hours? That's a FWP if I ever saw one.


Not to mention they've made battery backups that could keep a dual 32" modern monitor setup and a huge tower running for hours for, oh, say, a couple decades now. We buy them as a matter of course for our home systems, laptop or tower. We never trust grid power for computers.

One of my people has a pet issue today that sent me into a bit of a spiral. There's a lot of bad in the world, but when it's pet related it's like a gut-punch, a heart-punch, and a nut-punch all at once.


----------



## TedEH

I'm not sure I get the panic over the power going out. I mean, could you not just take the time off or defer the work until the power comes back? Seems like there'd be more pressing issues to think about in that moment, like making sure you can see, making sure food doesn't go bad, etc.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> I'm not sure I get the panic over the power going out. I mean, could you not just take the time off or defer the work until the power comes back? Seems like there'd be more pressing issues to think about in that moment, like making sure you can see, making sure food doesn't go bad, etc.



Yeah, I'm not worried at all. Food isn't gonna go bad or the house get cold if the power's out for a few hours, as they're saying it's gonna be...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

power outage=fun spooky candle party

my FWP is that I am so tired of pooping. I poop when I wake up, then I drink coffee and it makes me poop some more. please god deliver me from this endless torment.


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> please god deliver me from this endless torment.



Joke's on you my dude, that's when you take the last poop


----------



## BornToLooze

wheresthefbomb said:


> power outage=fun spooky candle party
> 
> my FWP is that I am so tired of pooping. I poop when I wake up, then I drink coffee and it makes me poop some more. please god deliver me from this endless torment.



As someone who's switched to a very protein heavy diet....same.

Also...realizing I'm going into working out around 15-20 pounds lighter than I thought I was has kicked me in the ass so much harder than I thought it would. I was originally thinking take it easy at first because I haven't worked out in like 15 years, but then I saw I was 243 instead of 267. I could take it easy because, duh, or I could listen to my inner voice that says nah dude, couple more sets lets get in to the 230s.

So I can barley move at the monument.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I poop two times in the morning 
I poop two times at night
I poop while I'm on the job just to make me feel alright.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> I poop two times in the morning
> I poop two times at night
> I poop while I'm on the job just to make me feel alright.



I love getting paid to poop, but most workplace toilets are short on amenities. I'm all about that squatty potty life. Also, 1-play TP is self-abuse.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> I love getting paid to poop, but most workplace toilets are short on amenities. I'm all about that squatty potty life. Also, 1-play TP is self-abuse.


Isn't a TP break-through called a Denver Surprise?


----------



## r33per

Who knew that First World Problems were so scatological?


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> I love getting paid to poop, but most workplace toilets are short on amenities. I'm all about that squatty potty life. Also, 1-play TP is self-abuse.


Speaking of paid pooping----

I roll my ass to the restroom, close door, lock, hear "burble."

I look at the toilet and it's a water geyser about a foot and half above the seat.

Guess I didn't need to shit that bad after all. Sigh.

And when I get back to my desk HR sends out a warning to avoid the toilets for the next hour. Thanks guys. Coulda used that a little earlier. LOL.


----------



## Edika

A really really First World Problem, I'm all for the GDPR and somewhat controlling the access of cookies and data various firms use to bombard us with ads. Not that they don't but at least there's some sense of control.

What I absolutely hate is the sneaky fucks that in their page design do not have a "Reject All Option" and sometimes have the vendors separate with a gazillion vendors to tick off. They also have introduced another sneaky aspect of "Legitimate Interest" and while consent is off, all of them are active. Again no general reject or object button. So if you're interested in the article you have to loose 5 fucking minutes ticking all that crap off. I know they just want to make you accept or save whatever crap is there to get to the article ASAP but I just close the pages those pages and try to find alternate sources for those news that have less cumbersome choices.


----------



## TedEH

I put that cookies thing in the same bucket as when you have sites with pop ups that insist you turn off your ad-blocker before continuing. Most of the time I'm not even using a formal ad-blocker, it's either filtered out by work IT stuff or, or a really simple hosts-file type block. But it's there. And it's a pain.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> I put that cookies thing in the same bucket as when you have sites with pop ups that insist you turn off your ad-blocker before continuing. Most of the time I'm not even using a formal ad-blocker, it's either filtered out by work IT stuff or, or a really simple hosts-file type block. But it's there. And it's a pain.



I got as far as "I put the cookies in the bucket" and now I've got a mad sugar craving


----------



## TedEH

A long time ago at work, I had to make a website, and I thought I was being clever by calling the cookie-management part "the jar".


----------



## wheresthefbomb

10/10, if nobody else appreciated it, know that I applaud you. now I just need to find some dang cookies.


----------



## MFB

The pitch shifter for my Floyd is taking longer to get here than the actual guitar it's going on, which means it's delaying going to the shop for an overhaul. SMH.


----------



## Seabeast2000

If you need to be talking for any length of time on Zoom, get a headset you lazy fucktard.


----------



## Edika

I'm trying to find 7 string Nickel Silver baseplates that have the more rounded, smaller profile and its becoming an annoying task. I can't find anyone selling something like that in the UK, the one seller in Germany, which the site is in German only of course, when I put my address and have UK as the country I get a message that the address is wrong, but just switching the country to whatever else it gives me a shipping quote!
Mojotone had the basplates at $5 each but shipping costs for two are $50!
Another US seller has them at $7.5 each and the cheaper shipping costs are at $14 but will.take 3-4 weeks to arrive!
I'm still annoyed with BK for not selling baseplates and want £90 something to replace them themselves.
If anyone in EU and UK has any leads on these type of baseplates (more rounded corners and not the square ones) please send me a link!


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've been working out pretty hard because, like I think I've posted, I'm tired of being a fatass. One of the dudes I work with and me have been motivating each other in the most toxic of masculine way (that works with friends), like how he's a pussy because he has a leg day instead of doing legs everyday. 

So we wound up arguing about which dude is better looking shirtless????(at least I'll admit I'm bi and would call Henry Cavill daddy.) But we decided to do one of Henry Cavill's Superman workouts.

The one I picked was Lift 10,000 lbs as quickly as possible by performing just one rep of each exercise in succession. Use any weight you want and limit yourself to one rep per round. Squat, bench press, and deadlift. That works out to around 66 reps each with the 50 pound sandbag I have. I got low 20s on the bench press and deadlift (went full yolo on the workout this week), was on 42 when I felt like I wasn't going low enough to count it as a squat. Hopefully I lose and my boy doesn't turn into Johnny Bravo.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> (at least I'll admit I'm bi and would call Henry Cavill daddy.)


I'm straight and I'd call Henry Cavill daddy after we played with our Warhammers. 




...wait...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Edika said:


> I'm trying to find 7 string Nickel Silver baseplates that have the more rounded, smaller profile and its becoming an annoying task. I can't find anyone selling something like that in the UK, the one seller in Germany, which the site is in German only of course, when I put my address and have UK as the country I get a message that the address is wrong, but just switching the country to whatever else it gives me a shipping quote!
> Mojotone had the basplates at $5 each but shipping costs for two are $50!
> Another US seller has them at $7.5 each and the cheaper shipping costs are at $14 but will.take 3-4 weeks to arrive!
> I'm still annoyed with BK for not selling baseplates and want £90 something to replace them themselves.
> If anyone in EU and UK has any leads on these type of baseplates (more rounded corners and not the square ones) please send me a link!


Can you just grind down the corners on square ones or does that ruin the coating?


----------



## Mathemagician

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I started a monthly album club at work (like a book club but for music) to discover and discuss new music, but all the people in the group seem to like is soft indie folk rock. This month we're listening to The National.
> 
> I guess I got my wish though. I'm being introduced to new music I don't normally listen to..... Because I don't like it lol.




I’m hella late. But time to start slowly. Muse and Deathcab for Cutie. You have to commit to the process of bringing people to the dark side.


----------



## Edika

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Can you just grind down the corners on square ones or does that ruin the coating?


I probably could do that but I don't have the correct tools to make it look good and be smooth. Plus the holes to put the cable through will be too close to the gringed edge. I'm guessing it's better than nothing but the thing is they're available, just not in this continent it seems lol


----------



## Mathemagician

Finally bought a new tv to replace my dead old cheap one. Install guy came in and drilled 20 holes above my fireplace. The board behind the drywall was so aged/broken we couldn’t secure a bolt on an entire side. Ended up with the tv on it’s stand instead, just with more holes in the wall.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mathemagician said:


> Finally bought a new tv to replace my dead old cheap one. Install guy came in and drilled 20 holes above my fireplace. The board behind the drywall was so aged/broken we couldn’t secure a bolt on an entire side. Ended up with the tv on it’s stand instead, just with more holes in the wall.


Tone holes, relic'd wall.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Tone holes, relic'd wall.


----------



## LordCashew

Mathemagician said:


> Finally bought a new tv to replace my dead old cheap one. Install guy came in and drilled 20 holes above my fireplace. The board behind the drywall was so aged/broken we couldn’t secure a bolt on an entire side. Ended up with the tv on it’s stand instead, just with more holes in the wall.


Jeff Kiesel says beveling the back of a piece of wood makes it stronger. Install guy didn't try that? What a n00b.


----------



## CanserDYI

Mathemagician said:


> I’m hella late. But time to start slowly. Muse and Deathcab for Cutie. You have to commit to the process of bringing people to the dark side.


Not going to lie I was a huge Death Cab fan for years and I somehow forgot about them until this post.


----------



## Mathemagician

I looked them up when I was a kid because their name was cool. Didn’t like them because they weren’t “metal.” Now that I’m older and can appreciate more than 3 sub genres I really like them.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


>


My head totally said that in his voice.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Mathemagician said:


> I looked them up when I was a kid because their name was cool. Didn’t like them because they weren’t “metal.” Now that I’m older and can appreciate more than 3 sub genres I really like them.



Love me some Deathcab.

Also someone needs to make this mashup: Death Grips for Cutie


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> Also someone needs to make this mashup: Death Grips for Cutie


Death Punch for Cutie


----------



## CanserDYI

Haven't really been able to play guitar all week and feeling really rusty and uninspired, and it sucks as I have a relatively new guitar I need to break in.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ran out of Truff dammit


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> ran out of Truff dammit


hot sauce or cooking oil? Interested in both tbh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> hot sauce or cooking oil? Interested in both tbh.


hot sauce.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordCashew said:


> Death Punch for Cutie



Really need a cry react


----------



## MFB

Bit my cheek while sneezing earlier, good to know you're never to old to be uncoordinated at the most base level.

Also, Death Cab for Hootie.


----------



## nightflameauto

LordCashew said:


> Death Punch for Cutie


Donkey Punch for Cutie.

Yup. *wipes hands of it*


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> Bit my cheek while sneezing earlier, good to know you're never to old to be uncoordinated at the most base level.
> 
> Also, Death Cab for Hootie.


You're lookin at meee
I'm lookin at yooou
I sneeze when the dolphin make me cry 
There's nothing I can doooo
I only wanna sneeze at you


----------



## natra_vedrov

My WFP: I got a pair of used active EMGs and a real bargain to beef up the sound of my Squier Stagemaster 7, but they won't fit


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Avenged Sevendust


----------



## thebeesknees22

I went down the rabbit hole looking at large condenser mics.....why... why did I do that...

How much do you think I can get for selling a kidney. Kinda really want an ELA M 251, or an M49, or U67, or..... 

the UAD version of the Bock 251 comes out soon... 

..so how much can I get for sellin' a kindey eh?? lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Avenged Sevendust



This game is the best.

Avenged Ben Folds


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> I went down the rabbit hole looking at large condenser mics.....why... why did I do that...
> 
> How much do you think I can get for selling a kidney. Kinda really want an ELA M 251, or an M49, or U67, or.....
> 
> the UAD version of the Bock 251 comes out soon...
> 
> ..so how much can I get for sellin' a kindey eh?? lol


kidneys go for about 200k usd on the black market lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> This game is the best.
> 
> Avenged Ben Folds


Polyphery


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> kidneys go for about 200k usd on the black market lol


DAaaamn!! 

Where do I sign up? haha


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> Polyphery



Too real, too real!  

Peripharrell 

Polyphiona Apple


----------



## MFB

Alanis Morris Day and the Times

...we need a separate thread before we get in troubdl


----------



## animalwithin

I have a severely mentally sick and spiritually corrupt older sister who has been verbally abusing my mom for the past 15+ years whilst my coward of a father has ran away from this problem from the get go and refuses to do anything about it.


----------



## p0ke

One of my hard drives broke down a while ago. So I googled and found a decently priced replacement for it and ordered it. It said ETA 5-15 work days, and that the drive is in stock. 

So about 3 weeks after ordering I suddenly remember oh yeah, I ordered a hard drive. I check the tracking they provided and it has all the right information, except ETA is completely missing and it says the carrier's waiting to receive the package. So I contact the company, and they respond "yeah, we haven't received the product and our warehouse currently expects to ship it in 2 weeks". 

I respond that I understand and I don't mind waiting a bit more, but in this kind of case I would at the very least expect to be notified about the delay.

Another 3 weeks pass, and nothing happens. I contact them again, and once again they say that there's some delay and the warehouse is expecting to ship it in two weeks. I say Ok, but please, for the love of god, notify me about wtf is going on. Getting kinda pissed off at this point. Oh and the listing for the hard drive still says it's in stock and ships in 5-15 days...

... And you guessed it. Another 3 weeks pass with no implications that anything is ever going to happen. So yesterday I sent them an email saying that if they can't provide that exact product, I'll gladly take another hard drive with the same or better specifications, as long as it's one from a reputable brand. But I want it now, or I'll have to ask for a refund and buy it somewhere else. 

So far they've replied almost immediately, but this time I haven't gotten any response yet  So hopefully the customer service person is looking into what they could give me instead, but most likely they're just ghosting me and I'll never receive anything. Luckily I ordered the drive through Cdon.com, so I'll just contact their support and make them do the refund stuff, so at the very least I'll get my money back...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> This game is the best.
> 
> Avenged Ben Folds


Ben Folds Five Finger Deathklok


----------



## jaxadam

Moody Blues Traveler


----------



## jaxadam

I also always liked Bob Dylan You Son of a Bitch


----------



## CanserDYI

*On PC browsing SSO* Huh, nothing new I guess. *presses X and pulls out phone and starts typing sso.org...* 


Sooooo often. My brain is programmed.


----------



## Kaura

I really need to learn how to eat properly. It's 1am and I'm finally having the first hot meal of the day. I used to bring lunch to work until my co-worker low-key complained about the smell of Tabasco I put on everything. I can't help it that microwave dinners taste like cardboard on their own. Maybe I should just shrug it off and bring something even stronger to see how she feels.


----------



## jaxadam

1 am and you're just getting around to your first meal?!? You've missed all the opportunities for the other 5!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Kaura said:


> I really need to learn how to eat properly. It's 1am and I'm finally having the first hot meal of the day. I used to bring lunch to work until my co-worker low-key complained about the smell of Tabasco I put on everything. I can't help it that microwave dinners taste like cardboard on their own. Maybe I should just shrug it off and bring something even stronger to see how she feels.



Make something with lots of garlic and fresh onions. She'll love you. Or just eat anchovies out of the can.


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> DAaaamn!!
> 
> Where do I sign up? haha



Not be be Danny Downer but this is like a huge issue in the Phillippines, and some other countries. They line up to donate their kidneys to like, eat or get passage out of the country or something.


wheresthefbomb said:


> Make something with lots of garlic and fresh onions. She'll love you. Or just eat anchovies out of the can.


And heat up some Bleu cheese in the microwave.


----------



## nightflameauto

Kaura said:


> I really need to learn how to eat properly. It's 1am and I'm finally having the first hot meal of the day. I used to bring lunch to work until my co-worker low-key complained about the smell of Tabasco I put on everything. I can't help it that microwave dinners taste like cardboard on their own. Maybe I should just shrug it off and bring something even stronger to see how she feels.


This calls for warming up fish in the microwave at work. Bonus points if it's got a lot of fresh garlic and onion involved.


----------



## Demiurge

Having worked in an office where this occurred daily, I have to offer that burning microwave popcorn is underrated in terms of workplace olfactory violence.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

If you really hate your coworkers, splash nuoc nam and kimchi all over the kitchen and trash can. This works better in the summertime so the rotting smell can cause the weak willed to gag.


----------



## nightflameauto

Demiurge said:


> Having worked in an office where this occurred daily, I have to offer that burning microwave popcorn is underrated in terms of workplace olfactory violence.


Can confirm. The deathwave of violent offense that wafted through the office every afternoon for years once sales realized they could buy microwave popcorn in this building is proof of that. Yikes.


----------



## MFB

One I'll never forget is my coworker once put Easy Mac in the microwave with no water, and you can guess how well that went. Good one to keep in mind if you ever need it.


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> One I'll never forget is my coworker once put Easy Mac in the microwave with no water, and you can guess how well that went. Good one to keep in mind if you ever need it.


Ugh.

Got a coworker that loves those stupid little breakfast cups, where you just add an egg, microwave, mix and eat? If you've ever tried one, they are gawd-fuckin'-awful even if prepared right, but if you accidentally put in an extra zero, they're death-bombs of toxicity, not just inedible stinking slop.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> This calls for warming up fish in the microwave at work. Bonus points if it's got a lot of fresh garlic and onion involved.



Okay but microwaving perfectly good fish is an affront to god.



MFB said:


> One I'll never forget is my coworker once put Easy Mac in the microwave with no water, and you can guess how well that went. Good one to keep in mind if you ever need it.



I had a 4th grader do this with a cup of noodles last year. We had a fire drill and everything, legit thought the building was on fire. The smell was like burnt popcorn filtered through satan's anus.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Okay but microwaving perfectly good fish is an affront to god.


A) Fuck god. Bastard has it coming.
B) That's the point. Break out the pentagrams and goats blood for extra bonus points.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've got a hard case for an agile LP baritone but no guitars I own will fit in it, so it's completely useless to me. Nobody wants to buy the fucking thing either, because it's specifically sized for an agile LP baritone. I'm about ready to throw the thing in my fire pit or turn it into a cat bed (which could be cool tbh). I also have an hm300 and digitech rp500 that are impossible to get rid of. Idk, maybe I should just heap thermite onto them and melt them into a pile of slag.


----------



## TedEH

KnightBrolaire said:


> digitech rp500


Maaaaaaaaan those old Digitech RP-whatever pedals.... the ones I had sounded like cans of bees and broke down constantly. I always had to re-solder new microswitches onto them cause they weren't built for the abuse. You couldn't pay me to use one now. Or maybe you could, but you'd be paying a lot.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've got a hard case for an agile LP baritone but no guitars I own will fit in it, so it's completely useless to me. Nobody wants to buy the fucking thing either, because it's specifically sized for an agile LP baritone. I'm about ready to throw the thing in my fire pit or turn it into a cat bed (which could be cool tbh). I also have an hm300 and digitech rp500 that are impossible to get rid of. Idk, maybe I should just heap thermite onto them and melt them into a pile of slag.


Problem #1 could be solved by obtaining an Agile LP baritone. 

Problem #2 - ... I'd be fibbing if I told you that I'd take the HM300 off your hands for free and put it to good use. Maybe one of those guys who are into shitty distortion pedals for the challenge of getting them to sound good?

Problem #3 - I think that as long as you have the power supply for it, someone would be willing to pay eighty or a hundred bucks. Have you considered listing it?


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> Problem #1 could be solved by obtaining an Agile LP baritone.
> 
> Problem #2 - ... I'd be fibbing if I told you that I'd take the HM300 off your hands for free and put it to good use. Maybe one of those guys who are into shitty distortion pedals for the challenge of getting them to sound good?
> 
> Problem #3 - I think that as long as you have the power supply for it, someone would be willing to pay eighty or a hundred bucks. Have you considered listing it?


That HM300? Surely there's a blackmetal wannabe that'd be down for it? The shittier the better if you find the right person.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Problem #1 could be solved by obtaining an Agile LP baritone.
> 
> Problem #2 - ... I'd be fibbing if I told you that I'd take the HM300 off your hands for free and put it to good use. Maybe one of those guys who are into shitty distortion pedals for the challenge of getting them to sound good?
> 
> Problem #3 - I think that as long as you have the power supply for it, someone would be willing to pay eighty or a hundred bucks. Have you considered listing it?


nah. i don't need another baritone.
they're like 20$ new so nobody will buy one used lol
no power supply for the rp500


----------



## BigViolin

Ebay
no reserve
.99 starting bid
charge what you need for shipping-handling

Profit!


----------



## nightflameauto

BigViolin said:


> Ebay
> no reserve
> .99 starting bid
> charge what you need for shipping-handling
> 
> Profit!


I've started doing this with nearly everything in my back room that doesn't get used. Sometimes you get bummed when something sells low, but it's always surprising how high some of this absolute garbage goes for.

Who pays $60 for a used SD-1 when you could buy them for $20 all day long a couple years ago? Somebody did.

I can just imagine them oohing and ahing over the fact it came with the box and little wadded up paper manual. LOL.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> This calls for warming up fish in the microwave at work. Bonus points if it's got a lot of fresh garlic and onion involved.





KnightBrolaire said:


> If you really hate your coworkers, splash nuoc nam and kimchi all over the kitchen and trash can. This works better in the summertime so the rotting smell can cause the weak willed to gag.



Y'all are on the right track here but I think playing "hide the duke" in the kitchen is the real power move. Human or dog would work, preferably somewhere warm like the condenser coils on the back of the fridge.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I thought I was going to get a chill winter/Christmas time for once with work... But no.... 
Nope. Now I get to work on two projects at the same time. 

*charlie brown sad walk


----------



## nightflameauto

Got a new laptop for my birthday.

Haven't had time to set it up yet.

Life's too busy.


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> Got a new laptop for my birthday.
> 
> Haven't had time to set it up yet.
> 
> Life's too busy.



Happy birthday buddy, what did you get?


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> I thought I was going to get a chill winter/Christmas time for once with work... But no....
> Nope. Now I get to work on two projects at the same time.
> 
> *charlie brown sad walk



Make hay while the sun is shining!


----------



## thebeesknees22

jaxadam said:


> Make hay while the sun is shining!


lol I wish! 

I'm salary after moving to supervisor so I get no OT pay now


----------



## nightflameauto

jaxadam said:


> Happy birthday buddy, what did you get?


Thanks, man.
HP 15-DY2703DX

Nothing fancy. i5, bumping it to 16GB memory, 512 M.2 NVME drive. It's meant to be a permanent residence (as far as computers go) for my writing, while my workstation back in the studio gets left for 3D (Blender) and music recording. Or at least that's the initial plan.

I wanted something I could sit outside with, now that the weather's turned. Cause I'm a dumbass.

At least I can pack it with me when I travel, which I never do.

Why did I want a laptop again? Oh right, I can sit on the couch with it! Score!


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> One I'll never forget is my coworker once put Easy Mac in the microwave with no water, and you can guess how well that went. Good one to keep in mind if you ever need it.


Whoa whoa whoa. This gonna get some 3 letter agencies noticing


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The principal's microwave at the school I'm subbing at has a sign that says "NO POPCORN," didn't notice it til this conversation was in my head


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've been working out quite a bit. Losing a couple pounds, my muscles, especially my biceps, are getting a lot more noticeable, all that good stuff.

On Sunday at work I had to manhandle a full 55 gallon oil drum (~450 pounds) from one pallet to another, it was kinda heavy, but I moved it. Today I was having to load argon cylinders that were around half full onto a pallet. According to google, they're 150 pounds full and 55 empty, so I'd guess somewhere around 80-100 pounds. Squatted down, bearhugged it, and walked them over to the pallet and set them down. No big deal.

I was working out after I got home, with curls, I can do 18 pounds and keep my form right, 15 on some other stuff like lat raises...

How in the fuck does that make sense?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> So I've been working out quite a bit. Losing a couple pounds, my muscles, especially my biceps, are getting a lot more noticeable, all that good stuff.
> 
> On Sunday at work I had to manhandle a full 55 gallon oil drum (~450 pounds) from one pallet to another, it was kinda heavy, but I moved it. Today I was having to load argon cylinders that were around half full onto a pallet. According to google, they're 150 pounds full and 55 empty, so I'd guess somewhere around 80-100 pounds. Squatted down, bearhugged it, and walked them over to the pallet and set them down. No big deal.
> 
> I was working out after I got home, with curls, I can do 18 pounds and keep my form right, 15 on some other stuff like lat raises...
> 
> How in the fuck does that make sense?


legs do all the work bro


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> legs do all the work bro



Explain that to my coworker...



It's one thing if you're a newbie to working out, but he's the one expositing all his gym knowledge. We had leg day line up on the same day and he did like 10 squats with around 200 pounds. I'm trying to workout at home, so I'm more limited, but I did damn near 100 zercher squats with a 50 pound sandbag. I do not feel like I did anything wrong telling him I'm sorry he hurt his pussy while he was trying to do squats.


----------



## Kaura

Been cursing to myself the whole week that my beer is too cold even though the fridge is at the lowest setting and now the beer I bought and put into the fridge like 4 hours ago is too warm.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought a 3 pack of snark tuners. 2 of them have failed at the fulcrum point of the clamp over the last 6 months, and I had the same issue with a super snark last year. I have an ernie ball tuner that works great for 6 strings but for whatever reason sucks with 7 strings. 

I'm going to try a d'addario or some other brand clip on tuner next. I'm never buying Snark shit again though


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> bought a 3 pack of snark tuners. 2 of them have failed at the fulcrum point of the clamp over the last 6 months


Same. They must have had a bad batch or something, because previous Snarks I've bought lasted until I lost them. For my guitars I switched to the D'addario clip-ons, which are so small I can basically leave them on permanently. I still use a Snark for my students' guitars because it's so quick to move on and off.

With the D'addarios I do end up using the 12th fret harmonic to tune the low B/A/G on my classical seven, but that also seems to make things quicker for the Snark and most clip-ons.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I don't trust clip-on tuners at all. I use a Korg TM-60 when I'm not using the PB01 on my pedalboard. Both have been going strong for 6 years, and the Pitchblack was used when I bought it. Every clip-on I've tried has fucked me around.


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> I don't trust clip-on tuners at all. I use a Korg TM-60 when I'm not using the PB01 on my pedalboard. Both have been going strong for 6 years, and the Pitchblack was used when I bought it. Every clip-on I've tried has fucked me around.



Same here, I use either my TM-60 which feels way more accurate than any previous non-pedal tuner I've used, or my Axe-Fx's tuner. But I'll never go back to clip tuners.


----------



## LordCashew

I don't use clip-ons when a pedal tuner is an option either. For unamplified situations I use a clip on to get in the ballpark and fine-tune by ear to make slight key compensations if needed.

@KnightBrolaire you're using clip-ons for electric? My mind automatically went to acoustic when you mentioned the Snarks. Is it like a quick and dirty, straight into a practice amp type situation?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordCashew said:


> I don't use clip-ons when a pedal tuner is an option either. For unamplified situations I use a clip on to get in the ballpark and fine-tune by ear to make slight key compensations if needed.
> 
> @KnightBrolaire you're using clip-ons for electric? My mind automatically went to acoustic when you mentioned the Snarks. Is it like a quick and dirty, straight into a practice amp type situation?


I have multiple clip ons for both acoustic/classical/ and electric. I just find it more convenient than having a pedal.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'll admit the only reason I don't like clip ons is because I'm super weird about the indentations and finish marring that they do, I know its ridiculous because my guitars get beat up every other way, hah.


----------



## nightflameauto

Dad offered us his house, again.

It's a great house. Built new about ten years ago or so, fancy as shit. Probably, truthfully, too fancy for us. And we'd need to instantly toss a bunch of money into fencing, because I'm not chasing the dogs down at all hours.

Then we start nitty-grittying the money and no way. Just no fuckin' way. Taxes alone are way more than our current mortgage, and we just can't see any path where that doesn't eventually lead us into dark financial times. That's without even considering upkeep costs and the usual surprise bills that pop up when you own a house.

It sucks, 'cause it's a beautiful house, and we'd both love the change of scenery, but I can't justify throwing our future into jeopardy over it. Even with dad's "substantial discount," we just can't.

On the bright side for day, if he puts it on the open market soon he'll be able to make a small fortune on it. It's gonna sell for way more than they sunk in it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

CanserDYI said:


> I'll admit the only reason I don't like clip ons is because I'm super weird about the indentations and finish marring that they do, I know its ridiculous because my guitars get beat up every other way, hah.


I didn't realize this until I sold my main guitar that always had a clip on tuner on the headstock and saw the finish swirl because of it. The buyer didn't see to notice or mind but it was enough of a buzz kill for me that I decided I wouldn't use it anymore.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Been cursing to myself the whole week that my beer is too cold even though the fridge is at the lowest setting and now the beer I bought and put into the fridge like 4 hours ago is too warm.



Luckily it's winter soon and you can just put the beer cans in between the window glasses  Alternatively just put them in the freezer for a while, just make sure not to forget them there (which I tend to do every time...)


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> lol I wish!
> 
> I'm salary after moving to supervisor so I get no OT pay now



you won't catch me workin for no got dang celery!

well, maybe one day, but right now one of the key deciding points in whether I pursue teaching cert or stick the path I'm on of working with at-risk youth in schools is that the "prevention/intervention specialist" job I'm angling for pays a few dollars less an hour than what the teacher starting salary calculates out to, but I know from watching how teachers I respect do things that to do the job correctly and to my satisfaction will take a lot more than 40hrs/week.


----------



## CanserDYI

p0ke said:


> Luckily it's winter soon and you can just put the beer cans in between the window glasses  Alternatively just put them in the freezer for a while, just make sure not to forget them there (which I tend to do every time...)


Paper towel, wet it, wrap the can with it, freezer for 10 minutes. You're welcome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Paper towel, wet it, wrap the can with it, freezer for 10 minutes. You're welcome.


nah chucking the beers into a salt solution is the king for rapid cooling.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah chucking the beers into a salt solution is the king for rapid cooling.


I usually just drink mine lukewarm though


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I forgot to take my stupid propane tanks into town to exchange them for the third day in a row

it's only for my stove so it's not the end of the world but it's definitely inconvenient


----------



## Bodes

p0ke said:


> I usually just drink mine lukewarm though


Heathen!


----------



## Bodes

So I made a observational activity for my year 10s, where they see what happens when you add more batteries in series and then in parallel on an online circuit maker.
I realised very quickly that 'kids these days' don't really know what batteries are. They don't even say that their 'phone battery is flat', they just say they need to 'charge their phone'.
Some didn't even realise that electric cars had batteries.
My mind was blown.
Now I got to think of a different way to introduce circuits and batteries...


----------



## BornToLooze

Bodes said:


> So I made a observational activity for my year 10s, where they see what happens when you add more batteries in series and then in parallel on an online circuit maker.
> I realised very quickly that 'kids these days' don't really know what batteries are. They don't even say that their 'phone battery is flat', they just say they need to 'charge their phone'.
> Some didn't even realise that electric cars had batteries.
> My mind was blown.
> Now I got to think of a different way to introduce circuits and batteries...



Buy them a Sega Nomad and tell them it was on Stranger Things or something. Not only will it teach them what batteries are, but it'll teach them you get what you pay for. Damn thing took like 8 AAs, and the cheap ones I could afford as kid didn't last near as long as the Energizers or Duracells.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My favourite part of that picture is that the Low Battery light is already on.


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> My favourite part of that picture is that the Low Battery light is already on.



I don't know if you had one of those or not, but I don't remember that light turning off.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I didn't, but my aunt had a Game Gear and my brother and I used to play it when she'd babysit us as kids. The battery drain didn't get much better.


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> I didn't, but my aunt had a Game Gear and my brother and I used to play it when she'd babysit us as kids. The battery drain didn't get much better.



Honestly, that damn Nomad caused one of the defining moments in my life. My dad owned his own business, so I'd go work for him when I wanted a new game or some new batteries, and I'd do just enough work to get said game or batteries. He sat me down and explained how I could get a cigarette lighter adapter for it, and did the math for me and everything. Basically, he taught me just wait, it's better to have a cherry pie tomorrow than a cow pie today.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bought some MTB shorts from AMazon with "try befor you buy" , yes I like these, I will buy. Pay for them/commit to the deal. 
Week later my cart shows same shorts in some sort of status of $0.00 due, did you want to buy these shorts? Well...I did already ...and I'm getting tired of this prompt/listing STILL in my cart. So I just said yes thinking it will clear some status/glitch. 
Hey, now I have a 2nd pair of same MTB shorts. Touche' Amazone, Tou-shay. I did exchange them for another color though.


----------



## CanserDYI

p0ke said:


> I usually just drink mine lukewarm though


You Fins and the damn Brits can just see yourself out for this one, friend.


----------



## p0ke

CanserDYI said:


> You Fins and the damn Brits can just see yourself out for this one, friend.



I'm not saying I like it that way, but if the option is to drink it lukewarm or to wait until it cools down, then it's a pretty easy choice  Doesn't happen often these days though, beer is so expensive in the normal shops that I just buy a bunch of slabs from the boat (tax free!) every time I go on a cruise and then I have a fridge full of beer at any given time. I have a separate fridge in the basement just for drinks 

That's a real problem though, not long ago you could buy a 24 pack of beer for less than 20€ in any supermarket, now they're all around 30€ and they've reduced the typical size to 18 cans so the price looks better... Luckily the tax free prices on the cruise ships hasn't gone up that much.


----------



## CanserDYI

p0ke said:


> I'm not saying I like it that way, but if the option is to drink it lukewarm or to wait until it cools down, then it's a pretty easy choice  Doesn't happen often these days though, beer is so expensive in the normal shops that I just buy a bunch of slabs from the boat (tax free!) every time I go on a cruise and then I have a fridge full of beer at any given time. I have a separate fridge in the basement just for drinks
> 
> That's a real problem though, not long ago you could buy a 24 pack of beer for less than 20€ in any supermarket, now they're all around 30€ and they've reduced the typical size to 18 cans so the price looks better... Luckily the tax free prices on the cruise ships hasn't gone up that much.


Haha I jest, I promise. I just have zero idea how anyone could tolerate a beer that isn't on the edge of freezing! If a beer is warm, I just don't drink beer haha


----------



## nightflameauto

Bodes said:


> So I made a observational activity for my year 10s, where they see what happens when you add more batteries in series and then in parallel on an online circuit maker.
> I realised very quickly that 'kids these days' don't really know what batteries are. They don't even say that their 'phone battery is flat', they just say they need to 'charge their phone'.
> Some didn't even realise that electric cars had batteries.
> My mind was blown.
> Now I got to think of a different way to introduce circuits and batteries...


Check into mechanical circuit kits. I get them spammed at me all the time since I enjoy tinkering and they seem to be a tinkerer's paradise. It's usually either a system of pullies and belts, or chains and sprockets, and then you use them as electrical circuit analogs when doing layouts. It's actually pretty clever if you don't get how circuits work, and helps people understand that a circuit is a round trip, rather than a straight line, all at the same time.


----------



## thraxil

CanserDYI said:


> Haha I jest, I promise. I just have zero idea how anyone could tolerate a beer that isn't on the edge of freezing! If a beer is warm, I just don't drink beer haha


As a non-brit living in the UK and a bit of a beer nerd, I'll step in and defend the brits a little here.

First, it depends entirely on the type of beer. Only "Real Ale" is supposed to be served at room temperature. Stouts, lagers, pilsners and other types are served cold as you would expect. 

Second, even draughtl ale shouldn't really be "warm". It's supposed to be more "cellar cool." In the winter/autumn, that might be close to room temperature but in the summer it should be significantly cooler than the air.

Finally, cold basically decreases the sensitivity of your taste buds, especially to some of the more unpleasant bitter flavors. If a beer only tastes good ice cold, it's probably shit beer. It's not a coincidence that American macrobrews are only somewhat drinkable if you serve them so cold that you can't really taste anything.


----------



## CanserDYI

thraxil said:


> As a non-brit living in the UK and a bit of a beer nerd, I'll step in and defend the brits a little here.
> 
> First, it depends entirely on the type of beer. Only "Real Ale" is supposed to be served at room temperature. Stouts, lagers, pilsners and other types are served cold as you would expect.
> 
> Second, even draughtl ale shouldn't really be "warm". It's supposed to be more "cellar cool." In the winter/autumn, that might be close to room temperature but in the summer it should be significantly cooler than the air.
> 
> Finally, cold basically decreases the sensitivity of your taste buds, especially to some of the more unpleasant bitter flavors. If a beer only tastes good ice cold, it's probably shit beer. It's not a coincidence that American macrobrews are only somewhat drinkable if you serve them so cold that you can't really taste anything.


I'll go ahead and admit I have the palette of a 19 year old college kid, and frankly I just enjoy the taste of cold, regular ass beer, nothing fancy, and better be freezing cold.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Thraxil is spot on. 
Good beer is good at any temp. Shit beer will only be good when cold. Most of the current literature on taste buds shows they work optimally around room temp too.


----------



## p0ke

Yeah, definitely depends on the beer. Most IPA's IMO taste really bad if they aren't somewhat cold, but for example Bishop's Finger (Kentish Ale) is good right of the shelf. Also most lagers over here are usually drinkable at room temperature but significantly better if they're almost freezing.


----------



## Kaura

Jesus, you guys are still going on about beer temperatures. 

My current FWP; Whenever I google a title of a movie, sometimes IMDb doesn't even show on the first page. That's like the only result you want when searching for a movie.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Jesus, you guys are still going on about beer temperatures.



Don't blame us, you started it


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Don't blame us, you started it



I know and I hate what I've started.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> I know and I hate what I've started.



There's nothing worse than having beer and it being the only beer you have, that is frozen solid. (left on the porch/in car during winter, etc). 

Some beer needs to be 32.2 F because its hideous, we do that pretty good here in US, some is alrighty at warmer temps. Not a connisewer on the matter just layman observations.


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> Jesus, you guys are still going on about beer temperatures.




IMHO, I live in Texas, we have 4 seasons, Summer Lite, Satan's Asshole, "cold" in the morning, hot in the afternoon (aka, jacket and short weather), and break out the winter coats because it's gonna be under 60 for a month or 2.

I don't give a shit how good of a beer you give me, there's like a 90% chance it hot outside, I want a cold beer.

Hell, that's the reason I quit being a whiskey snob. Even using the giant ice cubes, it gets watered down to fast, and I'd rather drink warm whiskey and coke than warm watered down whiskey.


----------



## p0ke

BornToLooze said:


> IMHO, I live in Texas, we have 4 seasons, Summer Lite, Satan's Asshole, "cold" in the morning, hot in the afternoon (aka, jacket and short weather), and break out the winter coats because it's gonna be under 60 for a month or 2.
> 
> I don't give a shit how good of a beer you give me, there's like a 90% chance it hot outside, I want a cold beer.
> 
> Hell, that's the reason I quit being a whiskey snob. Even using the giant ice cubes, it gets watered down to fast, and I'd rather drink warm whiskey and coke than warm watered down whiskey.



Yeah, it's a whole different story when it's hot af outside. Then any drink's gotta be ice cold. But over here it's usually that hot 1-2 weeks a year  The most annoying thing is when it's so cold outside, your beer freezes in the can before you can finish it.

I also never put ice in whiskey, though I've been considering getting those stone cube things that you could use for the same purpose. I don't drink whiskey often though, so hasn't really made sense to get them yet.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I forgot to put my microwave on defrost when trying to thaw out a pork chop so now it's like....semi cooked in the microwave


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I forgot to put my microwave on defrost when trying to thaw out a pork chop so now it's like....semi cooked in the microwave


Is there a Frost button?


----------



## nightflameauto

thebeesknees22 said:


> I forgot to put my microwave on defrost when trying to thaw out a pork chop so now it's like....semi cooked in the microwave


Semi-cooked pork.

Sounds like shitty punk.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is there a Frost button?


DUDE ... I think you just made an invention we actually need. An instafreeze machine. Insta-seal that freshness in 



nightflameauto said:


> Semi-cooked pork.
> 
> Sounds like shitty punk.


hahaha gross


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> I forgot to put my microwave on defrost when trying to thaw out a pork chop so now it's like....semi cooked in the microwave


Yeah, did this with a pretty nice steak a few months ago. Shitty day for sure.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Is there a Frost button?


----------



## CanserDYI

Reminds me of a kid I was training to cook a long time ago asking me to unthaw something in the microwave.

I asked him to think about that reallllly hard for a sec, and I don't think it ever clicked.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

When I need to unthaw something during October-March, I just put it outside.



CanserDYI said:


> Yeah, did this with a pretty nice steak a few months ago. Shitty day for sure.



A moment of silence for all the microwaved steaks/porkchops and burnt tater tots/mini corn dogs/frozen pizzas of the world. They deserved so much better.


----------



## p0ke

thebeesknees22 said:


> I forgot to put my microwave on defrost when trying to thaw out a pork chop so now it's like....semi cooked in the microwave



I've done that too many times. Not with meat specifically, but bread tends to get super tough when it's in the microwave for too long in normal mode.

Related FWP: our microwave is super uneven. Sometimes you heat something in it for a whole minute and it's basically still freezing when you take it out, then you put something that's supposed to just warm up a little bit (like baby food) in there for 10 seconds and it explodes in there. Absolutely random. Also the light's been broken for like 5 years and it's in a difficult spot so I can't replace the bulb.


----------



## p0ke

Oh and to continue the microwave FWP... As you might've guessed by my previous post, I've been planning on buying a new microwave since the light initially broke. Why haven't I just done so, it's not like microwaves are that expensive? Because I wanna buy an integrated one, but I'm also planning on redoing the whole kitchen so I'm not sure it'll end up being in the same place, so it doesn't really make sense to install it where it is now only to have to tear it out again soon... Yeah, probably not a big deal... Maybe I'll just buy one on black friday or whatever...


----------



## Seabeast2000

p0ke said:


> Oh and to continue the microwave FWP... As you might've guessed by my previous post, I've been planning on buying a new microwave since the light initially broke. Why haven't I just done so, it's not like microwaves are that expensive? Because I wanna buy an integrated one, but I'm also planning on redoing the whole kitchen so I'm not sure it'll end up being in the same place, so it doesn't really make sense to install it where it is now only to have to tear it out again soon... Yeah, probably not a big deal... Maybe I'll just buy one on black friday or whatever...


Do you know how to solder? You can make a Partswave for cheap and exactly to your specs.


----------



## CanserDYI

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do you know how to solder? You can make a Partswave for cheap and exactly to your specs.


Fucking LOL.


----------



## TedEH

It feels like a very SSO sentiment to need everything in your life to be "to your spec".


----------



## CanserDYI

TedEH said:


> It feels like a very SSO sentiment to need everything in your life to be "to your spec".


I've noticed it a lot in many of my hobby communities lately, seems to be correlated to the rise of Main Character Syndrome that I've been seeing a lot lately.


----------



## Kaura

Looks like no company X-mas party this year either. Come on, get me get wasted and complain to my bosses how they suck, how the company sucks, how I suck, how my whole life sucks, make a fool of myself on the dance floor and then act like nothing happened!


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Looks like no company X-mas party this year either. Come on, get me get wasted and complain to my bosses how they suck, how the company sucks, how I suck, how my whole life sucks, make a fool of myself on the dance floor and then act like nothing happened!



X-mas parties are the best  Last year one of my colleagues ended up making out with someone from the HR department, he was super embarrassed the next day but in the end said "hell yeah, can't wait for next year's party"  

Sucks that you won't have one, ours is two weeks from now


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Kaura said:


> Looks like no company X-mas party this year either. Come on, get me get wasted and complain to my bosses how they suck, how the company sucks, how I suck, how my whole life sucks, make a fool of myself on the dance floor and then act like nothing happened!



I don't drink, but love watching my coworkers get drunk. Y-E-S to late-middle-aged ladies flirting awkwardly and telling me all the gossip about all the other women at our work.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I couldn't wait so I pulled the trigger on the God of War: Ragnarok deluxe version

Now I have to sit here and watch a timer counting down to 6 days from now before I can play it.

...
sigh.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My auto loan servicer, Ally, has its call center in a SE Asian country somewhere. I hate calling their customer service because it can be really difficult to communicate unless I get lucky and get someone with very westernized English. I never get mad at or cop attitude with the call center folks because it's not their fault and TBH I feel like this is an intentional choice by Ally to make their customer service more opaque. I just spent like 15 minutes trying to restate what this guy with a very thick accent was telling me to be 100% sure I understood and that I wasn't going to get my fucking car repo'd. I was as polite as I could be, but I'm sure after the third time he was tired of my shit. But... I had to be absolutely certain.

I can't wait to refinance this piece of shit loan through my local Credit Union. I hate dealing with Ally.

Good news is, my car isn't getting repo'd.


----------



## jaxadam

Went out to dinner with some friends the other night and they are going through a major renovation on their house and she said she hired a Pantry Organizing Consultant. A pantry organizing consultant…


----------



## nightflameauto

jaxadam said:


> Went out to dinner with some friends the other night and they are going through a major renovation on their house and she said she hired a Pantry Organizing Consultant. A pantry organizing consultant…


FINALLY! A job I could handle.

*LOOKS AT PANTRY*
*GRABS GARBAGE BAGS*

What do you know? Another clean sweep!


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> FINALLY! A job I could handle.
> 
> *LOOKS AT PANTRY*
> *GRABS GARBAGE BAGS*
> 
> What do you know? Another clean sweep!



I’ll admit, we hired a paint consultant through Sherwin Williams, and that money went to a credit toward paint. I don’t think her money went to a credit toward food!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Some people never played tetris growing up and it shows.


----------



## BornToLooze

My family went covid crazy and decided instead of just getting together for a family dinner we're going to do a cook book every year.

Ain't no thing, send of a couple recipes figure I'm good. Now we have to have a profile page because it'll be "fun". What in the white people fuck....why does my favorite color matter?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I made potato leek soup. It turned out great, but now I have to wash the fucking food processor. I spent years wanting one and now I use it like once a year because it's such a PITA to clean.



BornToLooze said:


> My family went covid crazy and decided instead of just getting together for a family dinner we're going to do a cook book every year.
> 
> Ain't no thing, send of a couple recipes figure I'm good. Now we have to have a profile page because it'll be "fun". What in the white people fuck....why does my favorite color matter?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got a covid booster and flu shot yesterday and the chills/body aches are already hitting hard. ugggh I'm gonna be worthless all weekend now.


----------



## nightflameauto

BornToLooze said:


> My family went covid crazy and decided instead of just getting together for a family dinner we're going to do a cook book every year.
> 
> Ain't no thing, send of a couple recipes figure I'm good. Now we have to have a profile page because it'll be "fun". What in the white people fuck....why does my favorite color matter?


This is a recipe that's RIPE for future drama. First year? Oh yeah, the organizers are having fun and poking and prodding everybody else. Three to five years in, they're sick of everybody being fucking ingrates and want somebody else to take it over and fuck you guys for not appreciating everything they've done FOR you (while you feel like they've been doing it TO you).

Or somebody gets fisticuffs over stealing a profile pic from Facebook or Instagram or some shit.

No sir. Family projects are fucked. Would not.


----------



## BlackMastodon

wheresthefbomb said:


> I made potato leek soup. It turned out great, but now I have to wash the fucking food processor. I spent years wanting one and now I use it like once a year because it's such a PITA to clean.


An immersion blender is great for potato leak soup.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> I made potato leek soup. It turned out great, but now I have to wash the fucking food processor. I spent years wanting one and now I use it like once a year because it's such a PITA to clean.


I just put all the pieces in the dishwasher and they come out fine.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> An immersion blender is great for potato leak soup.



I'm gadget-averse but have been considering switching from the cuisinart to an immersion blender for ease of cleaning. 



LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just put all the pieces in the dishwasher and they come out fine.



I live in a cabin in the woods lol I'm lucky to have water come out my tap


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> I live in a cabin in the woods lol I'm lucky to have water come out my tap


I hear a few hundred miles west of you they have bears and old potato vodka come out of their taps, so yeah, count your water a blessing and praise that flag that YOU BETTER have flying up there, friend.


----------



## thebeesknees22

fudge... both of my logitech mouses stopped working on my 2019 macbook pro. One the wheel stopped working, and the other is making cubase freeze up for some weird reason.

....so i'm stuck using this super crappy slow mac magic mouse. I hates it. The track speed is so damn slow even with everything maxed out on the settings. 

bah!

I ordered a new cheap logitech mouse just to see if it'll work.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> fudge... both of my logitech mouses stopped working on my 2019 macbook pro. One the wheel stopped working, and the other is making cubase freeze up for some weird reason.
> 
> ....so i'm stuck using this super crappy slow mac magic mouse. I hates it. The track speed is so damn slow even with everything maxed out on the settings.
> 
> bah!
> 
> I ordered a new cheap logitech mouse just to see if it'll work.


did you try cleaning the mouse wheel?


----------



## thebeesknees22

yeah it's just busted. It won't work on my other laptop either even with a cleaning. It was a good mouse though. We went through many a 911 house on fire projects together.


Goodbye wired mouse. ....goodbye.... 


But i have no idea why my other wireless mouse isn't working right on my 2019 laptop. It's ok on my other one. Either it doesn't like going through a usb hub into a thunderbolt port (which could be since a lot of my USB to thunderbolt stuff gives me a hassle every so often) or something else is up.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> I hear a few hundred miles west of you they have bears and old potato vodka come out of their taps, so yeah, count your water a blessing and praise that flag that YOU BETTER have flying up there, friend.



I grew up around bears hahaha 

mostly moose here, though they're plenty dangerous in their own right


----------



## MFB

I was so high during the DST roll back, I thought I time traveled


----------



## MFB

Trying to move at least one of my LTD ECs and everyone just has it sitting in their cart waiting for me to drop the price instead of making an offer or sending me a message; I want to replace it with a baritone and you fucks are delaying the process!


----------



## thebeesknees22

Ah yes...... the darkness coming at 4pm with the daylight savings. I have missed thee............


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Fuck time and clocks and time zones.

I have been planning for _TWO MONTHS_ to have a bonfire party for the blood moon/full lunar eclipse happening tomorrow night, except it's not happening tomorrow night, it's happening fucking right now because duh, a lunar eclipse peaking at 2am on Nov 8 starts on Nov fucking 7. I already requested the time off and texted everyone in the world.

Not that I expect a lot of people to show up for a party peaking at 2am on a Tuesday anyway, but I just 

It's overcast tonight anyway. Going to set an alarm for a little before the schedule peak and see if I get lucky.


----------



## p0ke

Daylight savings is complete and utter bullshit IMO. I'm super happy that the EU is trying to get rid of that altogether, but I don't expect it to happen anytime soon. Apparently basically everyone agrees that it's useless to move the clocks, but it seems like they can't agree on which time to stick with  Just flip a coin if you can't decide FFS 
Yeah, I get that the point with moving the clocks back in the autumn is intended to make the day feel a bit longer, but it doesn't help at all because in a few weeks it'll be dark at 2pm anyway...


----------



## nightflameauto

p0ke said:


> Daylight savings is complete and utter bullshit IMO. I'm super happy that the EU is trying to get rid of that altogether, but I don't expect it to happen anytime soon. Apparently basically everyone agrees that it's useless to move the clocks, but it seems like they can't agree on which time to stick with  Just flip a coin if you can't decide FFS
> Yeah, I get that the point with moving the clocks back in the autumn is intended to make the day feel a bit longer, but it doesn't help at all because in a few weeks it'll be dark at 2pm anyway...


Yeah, DST does fuck-all for us working stiffs. The one thing it accomplishes is guaranteeing that I get another few weeks of having the sun directly in my eyes both on the way to work, and the way from work on either end of the year. Just about the time it's starting to not bother me *BAM* change the clocks and right back to prime burn the retinas shit.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> Yeah, DST does fuck-all for us working stiffs. The one thing it accomplishes is guaranteeing that I get another few weeks of having the sun directly in my eyes both on the way to work, and the way from work on either end of the year. Just about the time it's starting to not bother me *BAM* change the clocks and right back to prime burn the retinas shit.


Every. Fucking. Year. Twice a year, in fact!


----------



## thebeesknees22

I need to switch banks. I've been needing to do it for a long time, but it's such a hassle especially with me being a dual citizen with 'merica. I gotta keep track of every account open and closed and report it on my taxes so it's just another bunch of crap to keep records of. (that goes for both canada and the US. both the CRA and IRS want to know all my business lol)

le sigh


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> I need to switch banks. I've been needing to do it for a long time, but it's such a hassle especially with me being a dual citizen with 'merica. I gotta keep track of every account open and closed and report it on my taxes so it's just another bunch of crap to keep records of. (that goes for both canada and the US. both the CRA and IRS want to know all my business lol)
> 
> le sigh



Your CPA doesn’t do this stuff for you?

I will say, my wife’s parents are US citizens and they bought a property in Whistler years and years ago at a certain USD->Cad exchange and they sold it last year at a different USD->CAD exchange and that was a fun one to figure out capital gains on.


----------



## thebeesknees22

jaxadam said:


> Your CPA doesn’t do this stuff for you?
> 
> I will say, my wife’s parents are US citizens and they bought a property in Whistler years and years ago at a certain USD->Cad exchange and they sold it last year at a different USD->CAD exchange and that was a fun one to figure out capital gains on.


oh man yeah property sales gets into a lot of fun paperwork fast especially if it makes over a certain amount of profit. 

Nah my accountant (every accountant I've ever had), makes me fill out the forms myself and then they double check it. Seems like they SHOULD be doing it but I've never been lucky enough to find one that does.


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh man yeah property sales gets into a lot of fun paperwork fast especially if it makes over a certain amount of profit.
> 
> Nah my accountant (every accountant I've ever had), makes me fill out the forms myself and then they double check it. Seems like they SHOULD be doing it but I've never been lucky enough to find one that does.



I guess it depends on what kind of services you have with them. I would assume they should be doing that stuff for you, but then again it boils down to what your scope is with them. Ours we basically pay a few flat fees per year for everything tax related (business, personal, year-end analysis, etc.) and a flat percentage for investment management (0.75 I think, this one I actually don’t really remember but I feel like I see this number floating around in the egregious amount of mail we get). They also offer monthly subscription fees for basically micromanaging your life but I’m good on just borderline fucking that up myself.


----------



## thebeesknees22

jaxadam said:


> I guess it depends on what kind of services you have with them. I would assume they should be doing that stuff for you, but then again it boils down to what your scope is with them. Ours we basically pay a few flat fees per year for everything tax related (business, personal, year-end analysis, etc.) and a flat percentage for investment management (0.75 I think, this one I actually don’t really remember but I feel like I see this number floating around in the egregious amount of mail we get). They also offer monthly subscription fees for basically micromanaging your life but I’m good on just borderline fucking that up myself.


oh I see yeah I just pay a fee for them to do both my US/Canadian taxes every year, but there's no ongoing management. I probably should but I move around enough that I never know where or who I will file with.


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh I see yeah I just pay a fee for them to do both my US/Canadian taxes every year, but there's no ongoing management. I probably should but I move around enough that I never know where or who I will file with.



I’ll just save you finding out the hard way, but don’t put any big ticket line items in for “Continuing Education” for a corporate Christmas party at Wackos Gentleman’s Club.


----------



## thebeesknees22

jaxadam said:


> I’ll just save you finding out the hard way, but don’t put any big ticket line items in for “Continuing Education” for a corporate Christmas party at Wackos Gentleman’s Club.


HA!


----------



## nightflameauto

jaxadam said:


> I’ll just save you finding out the hard way, but don’t put any big ticket line items in for “Continuing Education” for a corporate Christmas party at Wackos Gentleman’s Club.


I spotted the problem.

That's clearly a "Business Enrichment" meeting, not a "Continuing Education" meeting.
Unless you can show proof the money ultimately went to unwed young mothers continuing their education. Then it's an either / or.


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> I spotted the problem.
> 
> That's clearly a "Business Enrichment" meeting, not a "Continuing Education" meeting.
> Unless you can show proof the money ultimately went to unwed young mothers continuing their education. Then it's an either / or.



It used to be “Meals and Entertainment” as a 100% write off, but Trump fucked that up with the tax cuts; they reduced in-town or local M&E to only a 50% write off. But it still works out of town. So now the corporate Christmas party has to move down to Scarlett’s in Ft. Lauderdale as a “Travel:Meals and Entertainment”.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MFB said:


> I was so high during the DST roll back, I thought I time traveled


This is a Towelie quote, I think.


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've been working out at home. Since I'm to broke to get more weights usually, it's 5 or 6 sets to failure. But when it comes to leg day...my knees grew up with Jacksass and CKY.

I cant quantity over quantity this.


----------



## Bodes

So the World Cricket T20 cup is on and in Aus. I'm too knackered to ever watch a match past the end of the first innings, if that. *yawn*


----------



## BornToLooze

So I've been on vacation this week, and went to get groceries with my wife, and when we went to leave her car wouldn't start. I was like fuck it, it's not that far, I'll walk home, get the Jeep, come back and give you a jump. If you can flag somebody down and get them to jump you call me. First of all, I'm really surprised I made it 2 miles in roughly 20-25 minutes.

Also, I live in a town with a ridiculous amount of churches, with a lot of people with bumper stickers like this



I get the motherfucker died a long time before jumper cables where invented, but when you think WWJD, he would have said stop and see if we can help her. Just one of the reasons they should really reread that book they love so much.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A true bougie first world problem, the damn rind on brie cheese pisses me off. It feels like I lose a bunch of actually edible cheese trying to shave off the goopy ass rind, like 20% of the block. At least if it was a hard wax rind I could just shave it off, but this shit permeates a ways into the cheese.


----------



## NickS

^Dude, just eat the rind. Any good brie worth eating is gonna have an edible rind.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NickS said:


> ^Dude, just eat the rind. Any good brie worth eating is gonna have an edible rind.


nah, the rind on this particular brie isn't edible.


----------



## NickS

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah, the rind on this particular brie isn't edible.


Well that's unfortunate. I guess that's a true first world problem.....


----------



## Edika

You gotta ha ve the good brie to be able to






PS: I've been waiting toooooo long to make this silly joke, I'll see myself out...


----------



## dr_game0ver

You know your joke is super dated when even Jared Dines stopped doing it years ago...


----------



## Edika

dr_game0ver said:


> You know your joke is super dated when even Jared Dines stopped doing it years ago...


Did he actually make a joke with Brie? I don't follow him or social media trends much, just whatever glimpses I get here and there.

Edit: Yeap, quick search shows it's been done to death(core).
I'll certainly see myself out this time lol!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Oh man I love the rind on the brie. The texture contrast is fab


----------



## jaxadam

So I guess it's about time I fill you all in on a go-to appetizer I used to make (had it at a wedding one time): tuna and brie quesadillas. Just chop that shit up, rind and all, get a can of albacore tuna and put it in there, sprinkle a little garlic powder on there and voila!


----------



## Bodes

A burger store 30 mins away from me has an "upgrade you cheese to triple-cream brie" option.
Never, ever skip that option.
Yes, I could go and buy a whole wheel of that exact brie and put it in for the same price, but they ever-so-slightly melt the brie.... *drools*

Ok, now I am hungry. I don't have time to go get said burger today. I am sad. Thanks guys. *pouts* *throws table* *needs a snickers but hates them*


----------



## jaxadam

Wait til you guys see what we’re making for Thanksgiving….


----------



## jaxadam

Fuck it I’ll give you a hint:


----------



## CanserDYI

This isnt a first world problem more like a problem I have with the first world:

Why this exist?
Who?


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> Why this exist?
> Who?


This is how I tend to feel about any expensive shoes.


----------



## Wiltonauer

I got a shipment notification e-mail about a backordered item and eagerly clicked on it. Unfortunately, it turned out to be the small item I didn’t need but ordered seven months ago and not the big item I didn’t need but ordered months before that.


----------



## BlackMastodon

jaxadam said:


> Fuck it I’ll give you a hint:


That's some Great British Baking Show shit and I am hear for it. Twist that dough, boi!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> This isnt a first world problem more like a problem I have with the first world:
> 
> Why this exist?
> Who?
> 
> View attachment 117053



for $108/mo you can hardly afford not to!


----------



## thebeesknees22

It's that time of the year where it's -1C/ 31F outside, but I'm getting blasted by the sun in my apartment so I'm roasting. .....
....
... I opened my windows just to cool off.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I’ve been going HAM on the Lovepedal SNS builds (I think it’s Saturday Night Sales?) when Sean is selling Zendrives, Dover Drives and all the rest of their pedals, limited builds for $100 a pop. In the last 3 months I bought 3 different Dovers, a Tchula and a red dot Zendrive, as well as an EJ Fuzz Face, a Fulltone 70 and OCD and an Iron Bell (modden Big Muff going for Gilmour tones)

I now have a bunch of dirt pedals that I really dig and want to assemble a rig separate from my Fractal rigs that‘s all pedals/tube amp (probably a Marshall Origin or a Fender Bassbreaker) but I love something about all of them and can’t make up my mind on what will actually go on a board.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

RevDrucifer said:


> I’ve been going HAM on the Lovepedal SNS builds (I think it’s Saturday Night Sales?) when Sean is selling Zendrives, Dover Drives and all the rest of their pedals, limited builds for $100 a pop. In the last 3 months I bought 3 different Dovers, a Tchula and a red dot Zendrive, as well as an EJ Fuzz Face, a Fulltone 70 and OCD and an Iron Bell (modden Big Muff going for Gilmour tones)
> 
> I now have a bunch of dirt pedals that I really dig and want to assemble a rig separate from my Fractal rigs that‘s all pedals/tube amp (probably a Marshall Origin or a Fender Bassbreaker) but I love something about all of them and can’t make up my mind on what will actually go on a board.



*not helping*
What you_ really_ need is a RAT.


----------



## RevDrucifer

wheresthefbomb said:


> *not helping*
> What you_ really_ need is a RAT.



I’ll most definitely get one along the way. The entire intent behind a pedal-based/tube amp rig was to go for Gilmour/EJ tones and the RAT was a big one in Gilmour’s rigs from 87-94. I also need a Blues Driver. 

Side note- I’m only going to get worse with this stuff. I found a company that sells blank Fuzz Face enclosures and since they’re such an easy circuit to work on and cost all of $14 (the enclosures are $80) I plan on buying a shitload of transistors and just swapping them in and out to find what I dig the most. As impractical as the FF enclosure is, I fucking love them and EJ’s old blue FF was what made me enamored with pedals when I was a wee lad.


----------



## CanserDYI

@wheresthefbomb alright man, you freaking did it, you talked it up so much I'm going to go home and try to use the Vermin pedal in helix. For some reason I just never enjoyed the RAT pedals I played in the past, and that translated to my digital rig, so never touched it. I will for sure give it a try tonight after work.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

RevDrucifer said:


> I’ll most definitely get one along the way. The entire intent behind a pedal-based/tube amp rig was to go for Gilmour/EJ tones and the RAT was a big one in Gilmour’s rigs from 87-94. I also need a Blues Driver.
> 
> Side note- I’m only going to get worse with this stuff. I found a company that sells blank Fuzz Face enclosures and since they’re such an easy circuit to work on and cost all of $14 (the enclosures are $80) I plan on buying a shitload of transistors and just swapping them in and out to find what I dig the most. As impractical as the FF enclosure is, I fucking love them and EJ’s old blue FF was what made me enamored with pedals when I was a wee lad.



*still not helping* 
RAT>BD is awesome sauce. Sometimes I run that instead of RAT>Pharaoh for heavy t0ans. Gets downright fuzzy. I'd love a BD style circuit that was cleaner with more headroom, shit would grind. 

@CanserDYI The humble rodent reigns supreme.


----------



## TedEH

I'm going through a bunch of corporate training type things today and..... gahd these things suck. I understand why they're necessary, but the quiz bits never make any sense. I don't think I've ever come across one of these where the quiz actually managed to demonstrate an understanding of the course material - it's like they're designed to be gotchas to see if you were listening, rather than to see if you understood. And a lot of the time, the information in some of these is so....... not _wrong_ per-se, but just simplified and generalized to the point of bordering on wrong. Or sometimes use outdated information. Or sometimes they're just wrong. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Corporate training modules suck. Just in general. The way they're all implemented is fundamentally flawed.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> I'm going through a bunch of corporate training type things today and..... gahd these things suck. I understand why they're necessary, but the quiz bits never make any sense. I don't think I've ever come across one of these where the quiz actually managed to demonstrate an understanding of the course material - it's like they're designed to be gotchas to see if you were listening, rather than to see if you understood. And a lot of the time, the information in some of these is so....... not _wrong_ per-se, but just simplified and generalized to the point of bordering on wrong. Or sometimes use outdated information. Or sometimes they're just wrong. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Corporate training modules suck. Just in general. The way they're all implemented is fundamentally flawed.


it's impossible to fail those so I usually just zone out and if i get questions wrong it won't matter lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

Amazon man, you tell me something is "Get it Today" and then I go to BUY IT NOW which brings me to another screen that does NOT show delivery date, then I COMPLETE YOUR ORDER and my delivery date is TOMORROW.

Maybe I'm missing some Amazon-fu or am just not seeing delivery data confirmation before I place the order. Ah well. I have been bamboozled on this a few times but rarely do I need something TODAY.


----------



## Kaura

The feel when you already know the next day at work is gonna suck major ass and you're gonna be so busy you can barely even take a piss break.


----------



## CanserDYI

Seabeast2000 said:


> Amazon man, you tell me something is "Get it Today" and then I go to BUY IT NOW which brings me to another screen that does NOT show delivery date, then I COMPLETE YOUR ORDER and my delivery date is TOMORROW.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing some Amazon-fu or am just not seeing delivery data confirmation before I place the order. Ah well. I have been bamboozled on this a few times but rarely do I need something TODAY.


If I need something TODAY I fucked up somehow and I blame myself.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> Amazon man, you tell me something is "Get it Today" and then I go to BUY IT NOW which brings me to another screen that does NOT show delivery date, then I COMPLETE YOUR ORDER and my delivery date is TOMORROW.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing some Amazon-fu or am just not seeing delivery data confirmation before I place the order. Ah well. I have been bamboozled on this a few times but rarely do I need something TODAY.


Where I live, I'm lucky if I can get anything in less than a week. But I've had that happen a lot, where it will say that I can get it in 2-3 days, and then, when I go to the checkout, it'll have an estimated delivery date way further in the future than that, sometimes more than a week.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> I'm going through a bunch of corporate training type things today and..... gahd these things suck. I understand why they're necessary, but the quiz bits never make any sense. I don't think I've ever come across one of these where the quiz actually managed to demonstrate an understanding of the course material - it's like they're designed to be gotchas to see if you were listening, rather than to see if you understood. And a lot of the time, the information in some of these is so....... not _wrong_ per-se, but just simplified and generalized to the point of bordering on wrong. Or sometimes use outdated information. Or sometimes they're just wrong. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Corporate training modules suck. Just in general. The way they're all implemented is fundamentally flawed.





thebeesknees22 said:


> it's impossible to fail those so I usually just zone out and if i get questions wrong it won't matter lol


I always just blast through them as quickly as possible to get to the quiz bit, which itself is super annoying because the buttons are all over the screen and make you click them before hitting "Next page" to keep you from blasting through them. If I fail the quiz I just remember what I selected and redo it until I get the pass. I only ever actually read/watched the corporate training stuff the first time I started my career and then realized they're a waste of time.


Seabeast2000 said:


> Amazon man, you tell me something is "Get it Today" and then I go to BUY IT NOW which brings me to another screen that does NOT show delivery date, then I COMPLETE YOUR ORDER and my delivery date is TOMORROW.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing some Amazon-fu or am just not seeing delivery data confirmation before I place the order. Ah well. I have been bamboozled on this a few times but rarely do I need something TODAY.


I feel like there's a missing asterisk after "Today," because there are so many factors to that like having to order before a certain time, etc.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> Where I live, I'm lucky if I can get anything in less than a week. But I've had that happen a lot, where it will say that I can get it in 2-3 days, and then, when I go to the checkout, it'll have an estimated delivery date way further in the future than that, sometimes more than a week.


I'm always mystified by the "Free 2 day shipping" claim because it never actually happens that way. My wireless keyboard is crapping out on my writing desk. So I order a "Free 2 day shipping" mechanical board, which I've been meaning to get anyway. I ordered it Monday with "Free 2 day shipping." It didn't ship until this morning. And their system gives me some self-congratulatory atta-boy "SHIPPING FASTER THAN EXPECTED" bullshit because it'll hit my house tomorrow. Somehow they decided five days is less than two days, and I'm not exactly sure how you do that without time travel or wormholes or something weird involved.


----------



## CanserDYI

Im sorry you guys deal with that, as I live in Amazonia, land of the Amazon truck. I'll have things say two day and I get it the same afternoon. And opposite, it'll say today and I get it two days later, but rarely, RARELY is it ever later than 2 days.


----------



## Seabeast2000

CanserDYI said:


> If I need something TODAY I fucked up somehow and I blame myself.


Well of course. I have no problem blaming you good sir.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Im sorry you guys deal with that, as I live in Amazonia, land of the Amazon truck. I'll have things say two day and I get it the same afternoon. And opposite, it'll say today and I get it two days later, but rarely, RARELY is it ever later than 2 days.


We have an Amazon warehouse here in my city. Most of my shipments come from it. Yet, somehow, they always sit for several days before they leave the warehouse. This screams "warehouse isn't warehousing" to me, and it's actually a hub for other shipments, but I ain't the logistics guy on this bitch. I'm just the guy going, "Wait, when did five become less than two?"


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> We have an Amazon warehouse here in my city. Most of my shipments come from it. Yet, somehow, they always sit for several days before they leave the warehouse. This screams "warehouse isn't warehousing" to me, and it's actually a hub for other shipments, but I ain't the logistics guy on this bitch. I'm just the guy going, "Wait, when did five become less than two?"


I just purchased a "frequently bought together" triad and 2 items are coming today. I there are 6 or 12 warehouses on my side of town.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Seabeast2000 said:


> Amazon man, you tell me something is "Get it Today" and then I go to BUY IT NOW which brings me to another screen that does NOT show delivery date, then I COMPLETE YOUR ORDER and my delivery date is TOMORROW.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing some Amazon-fu or am just not seeing delivery data confirmation before I place the order. Ah well. I have been bamboozled on this a few times but rarely do I need something TODAY.


You have to scroll down on the buy-it-now menu thing and click the shipping date to adjust it. It isn't obvious and they'll charge more.


----------



## BornToLooze

So...I've always been fat, and I've wanted to have a full blown beard, but I just never could get it to look right. Every time it got past stubble length I went straight to homeless looking no matter what I did to it. But I've been working out, eating better and I'm down around 25-30 pounds depending on the day. At this point my beard looks like






That same inner voice that tells you you need a haircut when you finally grow your hair out....misses my mustache.


----------



## Kaura

My dad told me to get a new winter coat because he gave me some money for birthday. Well, first of all, that money is long gone and why the fuck do I need a new jacket when my old one still looks like it was bought yesterday. Worst of it all is the fact that I used to have a winter coat my sister got me as a birthday present 10 years ago and I loved that coat but I think my parents burnt it or something because I can't find it from my closet (that I only visit 1-2 times a year because all my guitars are blocking the entrance).


----------



## p0ke

Major shitstorm at work today. One part of our mobile app stopped working, so I quickly made and released a fix for it. But it was clearly caused by a change in the backend. None of the backend guys have a clue about what actually changed, and according to their git repo, the latest change to said stuff was committed 3 years ago... I made some fixes to said part in the mobile app last week, but it worked then and was verified by several people, so... No-one knows wtf is going on 

Also...

Winter started all of sudden this weekend. The forecast knew it already on Friday, but I couldn't change to winter tires because I was at the company x-mas party. Came home on Saturday, and again, couldn't do anything about it because the workshops are closed for the weekend. Of course I could just go and buy a jack and change the tires myself, but since they charge ~20€ for it, it's not worth the time it takes do on my own. So I decided to do it this morning. So I call the workshop where I've usually had it done. Guy says he quit and sends me the number to the guy he sold the business to... So I call him, and he says he's sick, and the place is currently closed thanks to that. 

So, I quickly Google wtf to do now, and I find a car wash nearby that also changes tires for 15€. I call them and they say they're available in 30 minutes. So I run to get my winter tires from the garage, throw them in the trunk and start the car, but then I remember I need to bring the lug nuts, as my summer tires have different ones. I pick them up from the garage but then immediately notice that the socket-thing is missing (the summer tire's lugs are smaller so I need to bring the adapter or they won't get them off)... And then I remember, it's in the trunk under the carpet, where the tire fixing kit etc is. So I unload the tires and notice that the carpet is completely frozen onto the base of the trunk  So then I run to get the hot air gun to melt it so I can rip it out... I get that out, load the tires in the trunk again, jump in the car, and exactly 30 min after the phone call I'm at the car wash. After that everything went as expected


----------



## thebeesknees22

BornToLooze said:


> So...I've always been fat, and I've wanted to have a full blown beard, but I just never could get it to look right. Every time it got past stubble length I went straight to homeless looking no matter what I did to it. But I've been working out, eating better and I'm down around 25-30 pounds depending on the day. At this point my beard looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That same inner voice that tells you you need a haircut when you finally grow your hair out....misses my mustache.


I'm almost back to full beard. 

I'm debating on going full kratos beard, but mine always gets gnarly out of control after a certain point. I'm not good a trimming it once it gets longer than my trimmer guards.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm almost back to full beard.
> 
> I'm debating on going full kratos beard, but mine always gets gnarly out of control after a certain point. I'm not good a trimming it once it gets longer than my trimmer guards.



I trim mine with scissors but it's taken a long time to get decent at it. I can get it pretty nicely lined up these days, though I usually settle for "close enough."


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm almost back to full beard.
> 
> I'm debating on going full kratos beard, but mine always gets gnarly out of control after a certain point.  I'm not good a trimming it once it gets longer than my trimmer guards.


Scissors.

My FWP is a bit late but your post reminded me: every year when spooky season rolls around and I have to think of a costume that accommodates my beard, every pop culture/media character that has a big bears is also buff as all hell, but I'm a skinny lad so it would look kinda dumb to be Really Hungry Kratos. 

Maybe I'll invest in a fake muscle suit. Or dress up like Oscar Isaac characters.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Scissors.
> 
> My FWP is a bit late but your post reminded me: every year when spooky season rolls around and I have to think of a costume that accommodates my beard, every pop culture/media character that has a big bears is also buff as all hell, but I'm a skinny lad so it would look kinda dumb to be Really Hungry Kratos.
> 
> Maybe I'll invest in a fake muscle suit. Or dress up like Oscar Isaac characters.


Just buy one of those muscle suits lol


on another note... FWP. 
you know when you start laying down a song and it starts off pretty fun and then you come back to finish it off a few weeks later and it just turns to crap. 

bah!

that was my night. I think it's time to trash this one and start on a new one.


----------



## Kaura

I have some nacho chips and salsa I bought last week but I'm never hungry enough to enjoy them in the evening.


----------



## spudmunkey

Kaura said:


> I have some nacho chips and salsa I bought last week but I'm never hungry enough to enjoy them in the evening.


Just start eating them. After forcing yourself to choke down the first few, you'll blank out and the bag will be half gone before you realize what you've done. At least, if you're anything like me.


----------



## jaxadam

Kaura said:


> I have some nacho chips and salsa I bought last week but I'm never hungry enough to enjoy them in the evening.



Find a buddy who has some deer meat in the fridge, and make some deer meat nachos. Just fry that shit up, put it over the chips then dump a bunch of shredded cheese on them, bake them for a few minutes, sprinkle the salsa, and invite some friends over to watch The Deer Hunter.


----------



## Kaura

jaxadam said:


> Find a buddy who has some deer meat in the fridge, and make some deer meat nachos. Just fry that shit up, put it over the chips then dump a bunch of shredded cheese on them, bake them for a few minutes, sprinkle the salsa, and invite some friends over to watch The Deer Hunter.



All we have is REINdeer. Does that work?


----------



## jaxadam

Kaura said:


> All we have is REINdeer. Does that work?



Even better! When I was in Helsinki I bought a ton of that shit at the airport to bring back, and they wouldn’t let me bring it on the plane so I just stood at the trash can by the gate and opened it and ate all I could handle right in front of them. I was so pissed.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Woke up early to got to Best Buy before they closed to get a new set of over ears that were on sale for a good price. Sale was online only. Went and spent the money on groceries instead.


----------



## BornToLooze

BlackMastodon said:


> Scissors.
> 
> My FWP is a bit late but your post reminded me: every year when spooky season rolls around and I have to think of a costume that accommodates my beard, every pop culture/media character that has a big bears is also buff as all hell, but I'm a skinny lad so it would look kinda dumb to be Really Hungry Kratos.
> 
> Maybe I'll invest in a fake muscle suit. Or dress up like Oscar Isaac characters.



I got lucky this year...I've been working out and using natty steroids (crippling depression), so I had the prefect costume...


----------



## Kaura

Thought I'd made a new tax card for the rest of the year because I grossly overestimated my income for this year. Well, instead of a lower tax percentage it would have actually risen so yeah, fuck that.


----------



## BornToLooze

I really want to play God of War Ragnarok, but Sony is stupid.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> I really want to play God of War Ragnarok, but Sony is stupid.


just wait like 3 years and it'll release on PC lol


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh yes... the frustrations of updating software and things breaking or not working...... what should have been an hour or so is now a day long event. 

Thank you technology.


----------



## dr_game0ver

That's video games in general. Each time i turn on my Xbox one, i get an update. At this point, the only reason to get a console is because it is so much cheaper than a solid PC...


----------



## Kaura

Bought some candy today thinking I'd wind down and watch a movie or something after a 7 day work week but I'm too tired to watch any movie and it's almost 1am anyway. I shouldn't have even bought it in the first place because I've been trying to cut down on sugar and I've even seen some results weight loss-wise but the candy rack that I always have to stare in my corner shop while waiting in line just seemed too tempting today.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm about ready to scream. i can't get for the life of me the Kontakt 7 update to install. What a massive pile of garbage.

edit: WHEW... after over 8 hours I finally got it installed. What a pain the butt that was.

....and now with all the things on the latest and greatest updated versions, cubase is still giving me massive cpu spikes. I reverted back to the last good version i had and it now has the same issue. So I just updated again to the latest. 


I wonder if the battery is going bad on my laptop or something and I just don't know it. It's not that old though.... I had similar issues with CPU spikes on my last laptop when it's battery was about to bite the dust though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the battery in my meat thermometer died right while i was cooking up a ton of chicken. What makes it worse is that I don't have a backup battery


----------



## Bodes

KnightBrolaire said:


> the battery in my meat thermometer died right while i was cooking up a ton of chicken. What makes it worse is that I don't have a backup battery


Well that F'n sucks majorly. *bro hugs* may the BBQ force be with you.


----------



## thebeesknees22

dang

My dishwasher won't stay closed. Now I'll have to do them by hand and get dishpan hands until a repair man can fix it.......


----------



## jaxadam

My first world problem is the Christmas trees are tiny and look anemic as shit this year. This inflation is hitting them hard. Time to pour a can of Sprite and some Half Wicked YK11 in there and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Bodes

jaxadam said:


> My first world problem is the Christmas trees are tiny and look anemic as shit this year. This inflation is hitting them hard. Time to pour a can of Sprite and some Half Wicked YK11 in there and keep our fingers crossed.



Or you could install an 8-ft drop ceiling so the tree isn't swallowed by that massssssive ceiling height???


----------



## jaxadam

Bodes said:


> Or you could install an 8-ft drop ceiling so the tree isn't swallowed by that massssssive ceiling height???



Don’t think I haven’t thought about it! I guess the real first world problem is cleaning the windows up there.


----------



## bostjan

jaxadam said:


> My first world problem is the Christmas trees are tiny and look anemic as shit this year. This inflation is hitting them hard. Time to pour a can of Sprite and some Half Wicked YK11 in there and keep our fingers crossed.


Sounds like a Florida problem rather than a first world problem. Our trees here in Vermont look fine. Maybe come live up here, where all of the good trees are. We don't have alligators, either.


----------



## CanserDYI

Carrion Rocket said:


> Woke up early to got to Best Buy before they closed to get a new set of over ears that were on sale for a good price. Sale was online only. Went and spent the money on groceries instead.


If BB wont honor their online price, they don't deserve your cash anyways haha.


----------



## Kaura

jaxadam said:


> My first world problem is the Christmas trees are tiny and look anemic as shit this year. This inflation is hitting them hard. Time to pour a can of Sprite and some Half Wicked YK11 in there and keep our fingers crossed.



X-mas tree on the first day of December? That thing is gonna look naked af when it's showtime aka X-mas Eve. We always get the X-mas tree like 2-3 days before the actual holidays and it has alway shed most of its skin by the Boxing Day. Or at least that's how it went when I was a kid. This year I'm spending the 24th to 26th at work so no X-mas for me. 

X-mas


----------



## jaxadam

Kaura said:


> X-mas tree on the first day of December? That thing is gonna look naked af when it's showtime aka X-mas Eve. We always get the X-mas tree like 2-3 days before the actual holidays and it has alway shed most of its skin by the Boxing Day. Or at least that's how it went when I was a kid. This year I'm spending the 24th to 26th at work so no X-mas for me.
> 
> X-mas



 If it were up to the woman it would have been up the day before Halloween.


----------



## BornToLooze

jaxadam said:


> If it were up to the woman it would have been up the day before Halloween.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> That thing is gonna look naked af when it's showtime aka X-mas Eve. We always get the X-mas tree like 2-3 days before the actual holidays and it has alway shed most of its skin by the Boxing Day.



That's one of the reasons we bought a plastic one 3-4 years ago (main reason being allergy). It sheds a handfull of plastic things every year, but so little that you can't tell any are missing after all that time. We also don't put it up just yet, maybe a week before... I might have to hang it from the ceiling somehow this year so our crawling baby doesn't topple it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

jaxadam said:


> If it were up to the woman it would have been up the day before Halloween.


Ours was. 
We just use a fake tree, though. If it's gonna be dark and cold and miserable out then at least it's nice to look at twinkly Xmas lights and decorations.


----------



## jaxadam

BlackMastodon said:


> Ours was.
> We just use a fake tree, though. If it's gonna be dark and cold and miserable out then at least it's nice to look at twinkly Xmas lights and decorations.


----------



## BlackMastodon

jaxadam said:


>


Not sure if punch or fist bump, but I'll take it. 

Forgot to say in the last post, but I wish it were more acceptable/part of the tradition to keep Xmas lights on outside for the whole of winter. January and February are fucking long and miserable without 'em.


----------



## jaxadam

BlackMastodon said:


> Not sure if punch or fist bump, but I'll take it.
> 
> Forgot to say in the last post, but I wish it were more acceptable/part of the tradition to keep Xmas lights on outside for the whole of winter. January and February are fucking long and miserable without 'em.



That’s 3-dimension fist bump.

Growing up I thought it was always common knowledge to leave the tree up until Super Bowl to hang the cans of Bud Heavy off of.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

I suck at coming up with cool song names...


----------



## Carrion Rocket

jaxadam said:


> Time to pour a can of Sprite and some Half Wicked YK11 in there and keep our fingers crossed.


Make it that McDonald's sprite. Or alternatively, original recipe Four Loko. You are in Florida after all.



CanserDYI said:


> If BB wont honor their online price, they don't deserve your cash anyways haha.


Yeah, that BB has been verging on the edge of closing for a while now and it's not hard to see why when you walk into it. It's not quite Fry's level of desolate, but it's definitely gone the GameStop route recently of selling everything pop culture related instead of electronics.



AwakenTheSkies said:


> I suck at coming up with cool song names...


I make alot of mine pop culture references (the more obscure, the better) or inside jokes.


----------



## Seabeast2000

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I suck at coming up with cool song names...


Just call it something that makes it unique to you, not even the song or the song content. I seem to see this a lot. Name a song "hedge" and you'll understand which song it is, and fans will try to determine the abstract meaning but that's on them.


----------



## BornToLooze

So my family has been doing holiday cookbooks for the past couple years because of a "super contagious" disease that someone working with the public would have died from from if they didn't wear a mask.

Everybody's upset I didn't put my etoufee recipe in the cookbook because they don't understand...I don't have an etoufee recipe. I know how etoufee works, but the only part of my "recipie" is it doesn't call for that much wine, but it calls for 2 bottles for a reason.


----------



## nightflameauto

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I suck at coming up with cool song names...


So does Periphery, but it hasn't slowed them down.

Pitchforks down, ladies. I like Periphery, but those song titles are cringe city. Buttersnips? Fucking BUTTERSNIPS? WTF?


----------



## thebeesknees22

so i've been switching banks over the last couple of weeks
everything was going super smooth up until it came time to get a new credit card. The new bank's site has been down for almost a week for credit card applications. 

..... I'm having to... call...  and....i'll have to actually..  talk to someone 

It's either that or go to the bank in .. person.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> So does Periphery, but it hasn't slowed them down.
> 
> Pitchforks down, ladies. I like Periphery, but those song titles are cringe city. Buttersnips? Fucking BUTTERSNIPS? WTF?


they def have better song names in haunted shores. Harrison fjord still gets a chuckle out of me


----------



## BlackMastodon

Reefer Sutherland by Bong gripper is S-tier for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Reefer Sutherland by Bong gripper is S-tier for me.


I have a song I call Bill Nile the egyptology guy


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

nightflameauto said:


> So does Periphery, but it hasn't slowed them down.
> 
> Pitchforks down, ladies. I like Periphery, but those song titles are cringe city. Buttersnips? Fucking BUTTERSNIPS? WTF?


Really? I always thought the opposite, I think they're good at coming up with creative song names. I feel like this is most likely because English is not my first or second language, so I kind of feel like I'm always stuck only using basic words. The easiest way to name a song is probably naming it after one of the main lyrics. But then some bands often use titles with more complicated or obscure words, especially the instrumental prog djent crowd. I can't do that. or I find that when I do it, it sounds forced or silly.


----------



## nightflameauto

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Really? I always thought the opposite, I think they're good at coming up with creative song names. I feel like this is most likely because English is not my first or second language, so I kind of feel like I'm always stuck only using basic words. The easiest way to name a song is probably naming it after one of the main lyrics. But then some bands often use titles with more complicated or obscure words, especially the instrumental prog djent crowd. I can't do that. or I find that when I do it, it sounds forced or silly.


Come on, 'Psychotic Heptagram of Soulitude and Soulace' is a great song name.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have a song I call Bill Nile the egyptology guy



I don't know the term for when something is spelt correctly/accordingly, it's certainly not grammatically or phonetically, but the real way to do it would be "Bill Ny(l)e The Egyptology Guy"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> I don't know the term for when something is spelt correctly/accordingly, it's certainly not grammatically or phonetically, but the real way to do it would be "Bill Ny(l)e The Egyptology Guy"


nah ima keep it as is


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> Reefer Sutherland by Bong gripper is S-tier for me.



This was the first Bongripper song I ever heard, ~2012ish, absolutely blew me away along with The People Mover which still holds my personal record for hugest riff.

I've always found the name humorous, but they definitely have had some cringy/stupid song names along the way. "Tranny Ride" comes to mind. Makes me glad they weren't writing lyrics tbh.

Let it not go without saying, though, that Satan Worshipping Doom is the best stoner metal album ever written/recorded/conceived by mortals. Still mad I missed the vinyl reissue, but my buddy ordered me SWD Live at Roadbrun on vinyl after I complained to him about it. It's good to have friends.


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> This was the first Bongripper song I ever heard, ~2012ish, absolutely blew me away along with The People Mover which still holds my personal record for hugest riff.



I have to give that to Hate Ashbury III, at least in their catalogue, shit's so fucking ear shatteringly heavy; heaviest riff in all of doom for me is probably Audhumbla's opening riff.


----------



## BornToLooze

So the front end on my Jeep started making every noise it could in the front end on the way home from school the other night. I have picked up a mechanicin' skill or 2 over the years so when I took it to the shop because I didn't have time to deal with it. And this isn't taking it to some hack, I know a thing or 2, and this is one of the only mechanics I trust. Sumbitch sounded like it was fixing to come apart when I took it up there, 2 days later when they got to it nary a problem. They even had it up on the rack to show me everything was still good.

If I've hit the point in my life where I have a satanic POS (it did get wrecked for the 6th time a couple weeks ago), could I have gotten a little cooler set of wheels?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The clear pickguard I ordered hasn't shipped yet due to "Royal Mail Industrial Action." I'm no scab, I support them 100% and hope they get what they're after.

But damn my instant gratification muscle is twitchy right now


----------



## thebeesknees22

i'm looking at moving away from a mac to a pc next year. Looking at builds is such a pain in the butt though. I'm too lazy to figure out what's best for my needs and budget. 

...i know that's kinda sad for someone that works in vfx. I should know all this stuff inside and out. But every time I go to look at PC's my brain just glazes over and I want to fall asleep.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> i'm looking at moving away from a mac to a pc next year. Looking at builds is such a pain in the butt though. I'm too lazy to figure out what's best for my needs and budget.
> 
> ...i know that's kinda sad for someone that works in vfx. I should know all this stuff inside and out. But every time I go to look at PC's my brain just glazes over and I want to fall asleep.


I've heard of so many people saying it's not even worth building a PC anymore and just buying pre-built, or mostly pre-built. I think it's the best bang for buck since crypto mining completely fucked the graphics card market?


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> I've heard of so many people saying it's not even worth building a PC anymore and just buying pre-built, or mostly pre-built. I think it's the best bang for buck since crypto mining completely fucked the graphics card market?


possibly? I'm not sure. 

I have some friends that are way more into this stuff than I am. They've just been super busy lately so I haven't bugged them yet about it.

The main thing I hate about a desktop PC's is most of them are so big and they're a pain when moving. That's why I've been on macbook pro's for the last decade. They're small/portable. etc.. But now that I'm working from home and using it 12-16 hrs a day I really should switch to a proper desktop. 

Kid me from 20-30 years ago would have thought that by 2022 we would have like ...super computers the size of a watch or something fancy like that, but no... we still have big 'ol towers.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> possibly? I'm not sure.
> 
> I have some friends that are way more into this stuff than I am. They've just been super busy lately so I haven't bugged them yet about it.
> 
> The main thing I hate about a desktop PC's is most of them are so big and they're a pain when moving. That's why I've been on macbook pro's for the last decade. They're small/portable. etc.. But now that I'm working from home and using it 12-16 hrs a day I really should switch to a proper desktop.
> 
> Kid me from 20-30 years ago would have thought that by 2022 we would have like ...super computers the size of a watch or something fancy like that, but no... we still have big 'ol towers.


Our phones are basically super computers, so close enoigh. 
If you can store it, keep the box your case comes in and the packing foam so you can move it easily and safely.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Our phones are basically super computers, so close enoigh.
> If you can store it, keep the box your case comes in and the packing foam so you can move it easily and safely.


lol yeah. It's the packing part that I hate. haha


----------



## BornToLooze

So I was having a couple drinks and watching stupid videos on Youtube as one is wont to do on a Friday night, and I got recommended this.


Man...I fucking miss Guitar Hero. I think I liked playing Guitar Hero with my friends back in the day just as much as playing shitty covers of Unholy Confessions.


----------



## Kaura

Lost my driving license and work clock-in/out card thingy on Friday or at least that's when I noticed they were missing...

Long story short; came back from a two-night trip to Tallinn, Estonia today, quickly unpacked my shit and took the first bus to my work place because I was sure the cards had just slipped out of my phone wallet into my work jacket. No luck there. But the worst part is that I calculated that if I walk about a mile towards the bus that was supposed to take me home I can use the same ticket (we have a system that you can change the local bus/train as many times as you want within 80 minutes of buying the ticket) but the bus was fucking late so I had to buy a new ticket. I was literally counting seconds to my ticket's expiration as the bus drove around the corner. 

Edit: Also, Black Friday deals. I swear if I get one more e-mail from GGD imma transfer all my GGD products to a flash drive, eat it, and shit it out.


----------



## BornToLooze

So we're having a Christmas potluck at work on Wednesday (why not closer to Christmas? fuck if I know), and I'm gonna make gumbo. So I figured if I'm gonna make it for work, Ima make a batch tonight to make sure I still got it, and I'm one of those people that has to listen to music while I cook. And depending on what I'm cooking, the music changes to fit it, I mean are you gonna cook Mexican food listening to metal? Not to mention I love zydeco to begin with.

Youtube music's idea of zydeco is the same people that thinks Nickleback, AC/DC and Led Zepplin is heavy metal. Is it bad? Not necessarily, but is it what I searched...no.


Also, fuck those name 3 song people, because I'm realizing I'm one of the ones that likes all kinds of music and has entire genres I love that I can't name three artists, let alone three songs. That's what happens with streaming.


----------



## Kaura

Had to pawn my favorite guitar once again. Fuck this economy. Hopefully this and next week I can pull 16 hour days at work to get my baby back, asap.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Kaura said:


> Had to pawn my favorite guitar once again. Fuck this economy. Hopefully this and next week I can pull 16 hour days at work to get my baby back, asap.


oof. sorry dude. Hope you can get it back soon.


----------



## Kaura

thebeesknees22 said:


> oof. sorry dude. Hope you can get it back soon.



Thanks, dude! Time to give some love to my 9 other guitars.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Kaura said:


> Had to pawn my favorite guitar once again. Fuck this economy. Hopefully this and next week I can pull 16 hour days at work to get my baby back, asap.



My deepest condolences. Pawn shops are grossly predatory, but/and I've also gotten some of the best deals of my life buying the gear of poor schmucks who had to pawn them. 

Sounds like you're doing alright if you've got 9 other guitars, still hope you get it back though.


----------



## Kaura

wheresthefbomb said:


> My deepest condolences. Pawn shops are grossly predatory, but/and I've also gotten some of the best deals of my life buying the gear of poor schmucks who had to pawn them.
> 
> Sounds like you're doing alright if you've got 9 other guitars, still hope you get it back though.



If you ask me, pawn shops are great because it's basicly loaning money with the guitar as collateral if you can't pay back. I don't know how pawn shops work in the US but here you have 4 months to redeem your stuff back until they auction it or put it on display.


----------



## BornToLooze

So, do some circumstances at work I wound up being foreman for 2 weeks. As far as some good ol fashioned blue collar getting some shit done, I'm your huckleberry. But as far as the office politics....we have to have a safety meeting everyday, I was doing the same old don't stick your hand where you wouldn't stick your pecker safety meeting, until Friday I was a little pepped up, excited for the weekend, gave a "safety meeting" over "safe lifting procedures" and "Christmas bonuses".

Work announced our Christmas bonus...



So I gave a whole ass meeting on the best way to pick something heavy up. What you're gonna want to do, is bend your back as much as you can, and throw a little bit of a twist in there, because you naturally have one arm that's stronger than the other one, and just yank that motherfucker up as fast as you can. Make sure you know a good lawyer before you do that though....



Turns out somebody's a little bitch, and I've had a couple ass chewings,but I also timed it to where I'm getting promoted because they don't have anyone else to fill that role.


----------



## Demiurge

Companies still do Christmas bonuses? I've only worked at places that do bonuses in March/April... and almost always universally dogshit and not worth looking forward to.


----------



## Kaura

Kaura said:


> Had to pawn my favorite guitar once again. Fuck this economy. Hopefully this and next week I can pull 16 hour days at work to get my baby back, asap.



I should be careful what I wish for. This week has been just what I wanted. As soon as one co-worker got out of a sick leave, another one had to take some. Been working since Tuesday so 3 shifts and I've already pulled 15 hours of overtime which is enough to get my guitar back especially with all the daily/weekly overtime bonuses and shit. That's my X-mas bonus + 2 movie tickets and 2 10€ coupons to a pizza place simply out of my supervisor's goodwill for keeping my department running.


----------



## BornToLooze

Demiurge said:


> Companies still do Christmas bonuses? I've only worked at places that do bonuses in March/April... and almost always universally dogshit and not worth looking forward to.



Ya....gift card to a place I can get a ham from....that's over an hour away....and I've had their hams before, they ain't worth the drive.


----------



## CanserDYI

Demiurge said:


> Companies still do Christmas bonuses? I've only worked at places that do bonuses in March/April... and almost always universally dogshit and not worth looking forward to.


I just found out this morning with an extra 300 bucks in my account that my new company indeed, does.


----------



## Demiurge

BornToLooze said:


> Ya....gift card to a place I can get a ham from....that's over an hour away....and I've had their hams before, they ain't worth the drive.


My team's Christmas party is today and I'm skipping it; those marinated pigs ain't worth the drive, either.


----------



## TedEH

I always thought "Christmas bonus" was the kind of thing you see on TV but doesn't actually happen in real life most of the time. I've never gotten a bonus like that. Gifts on the other hand -> pretty much every place I've worked at has given away some kind of swag for the holidays. Most of the hoodies I own were holiday-work-swag.


----------



## MFB

All the new guitars I find myself GASing for are all either 24.75" or 25" scale, and that's some whack ass shit for B standard. At least with 25.5" you can throw some 12's on there and call it a day, but with the short scale, the off-the-shelf set tension is all over the place.


----------



## BornToLooze

Demiurge said:


> My team's Christmas party is today and I'm skipping it; those marinated pigs ain't worth the drive, either.



Mine was yesterday, and it was during work, so I got paid for it. And it's one of those things where it's "only 30 minutes" but everybody ends up fucking off for around 3 hours because of it, and we get paid for all that, so I'm all about the company christmas party.



TedEH said:


> I always thought "Christmas bonus" was the kind of thing you see on TV but doesn't actually happen in real life most of the time. I've never gotten a bonus like that. Gifts on the other hand -> pretty much every place I've worked at has given away some kind of swag for the holidays. Most of the hoodies I own were holiday-work-swag.



What kind of jobs have you had? I've always gotten Christmas bonuses. I mean I've only had like one or two good ones, but usually it's a couple hundred bucks or something. Hell, I woulda been fine with a hoodie, but I ain't gonna go get no precooked ham, if I wanted ham that bad, I'd buy the son of a bitch and cook it myself.


----------



## Furtive Glance

My company doesn’t do Christmas parties, but they sent out an email to a fairly big email list for a potluck at the town office. Doesn’t do me much good though because I’m a mine site peon. I told my colleagues in town to steal me a bunch of baked goods.


----------



## Demiurge

^How generous of the company, making an event where the employees can feed each other.


----------



## BornToLooze

Demiurge said:


> ^How generous of the company, making an event where the employees can feed each other.



I mean, I like cooking, and can cook a lot better than all the times they've fed us, so personally, I'd prefer that.


----------



## TedEH

BornToLooze said:


> What kind of jobs have you had? I've always gotten Christmas bonuses.


Maybe it's a Canadian thing. I don't know anyone who gets holiday bonuses. I've worked a bunch of call centers, tech/billing support kind of things. A couple gas stations. Longest running jobs are in software though - worked at a CAD place for abount a year, then was part of an indie game dev studio that became a project studio, that eventually got bought out by a big conglomerate type dealie that got us contract work as part of their "engineering service line", then jumped to a place that does audio middleware. I've gotten gift baskets and hoodies and socks, and this year we're supposed to be getting some PS5 controllers. Never money though.


----------



## BornToLooze

TedEH said:


> Maybe it's a Canadian thing. I don't know anyone who gets holiday bonuses. I've worked a bunch of call centers, tech/billing support kind of things. A couple gas stations. Longest running jobs are in software though - worked at a CAD place for abount a year, then was part of an indie game dev studio that became a project studio, that eventually got bought out by a big conglomerate type dealie that got us contract work as part of their "engineering service line", then jumped to a place that does audio middleware. I've gotten gift baskets and hoodies and socks, and this year we're supposed to be getting some PS5 controllers. Never money though.



I've always had blue collar jobs, like my job pays for me to go to school and learn a trade, and when I'm done I'll be at the point where I'll never have to be job scared again. I don't like something, I can drag that motherfucker up so fast my boots will be smoking when I hit the gate and I'll have a new job the next week. And it's not the cush office job everybody wants nowadays, so a drunk driver can fall asleep at the wheel and take out a dozen help wanted signs. There's a reason we get cash Xmas bonuses....

Like I said...


----------



## MFB

When I returned to my company after leaving in April, I got a sweet-ass raise between leaving for a pay increase, and then going back with one after knowing my worth and hearing what someone far worse than me was making; we did reviews today, and even though I've been back for a month, I still had a quick 5/10-min sit down.

I'm STILL getting a bonus as gratuity for coming back, and I'm like, bro I got a 33% raise - PLEASE don't give me more money, I don't need/want it, nor do I want to risk it getting out. Just, let me keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I'm going to keep this brief because not a good night...

As someone who hates cats with a passion...my MIL adopted a cat,...I think MIL is a bruja, but I'm taking the one cat I like's loss a lot harder than anyone....


----------



## bostjan

I just rubbed my left eye.

Normally, that wouldn't be a problem, but I had just prepared a meal with dried cayenne peppers and I guess I got some of the pepper on my finger.

Now I feel like my left eye was rubbed with a salty eraser.


----------



## BornToLooze

bostjan said:


> I just rubbed my left eye.
> 
> Normally, that wouldn't be a problem, but I had just prepared a meal with dried cayenne peppers and I guess I got some of the pepper on my finger.
> 
> Now I feel like my left eye was rubbed with a salty eraser.


----------



## Kaura

Spending the X-mas in my apartment alone because I'm working the whole weekend. At least I got some fish and a X-mas ham from work for free but the ham tasted like cardboard so I threw it away after one bite. I don't know what I even expected. The expiration date was in January but it was deep frozen the whole time.


----------



## Seabeast2000

You just want to buy a replacement pair of running shoes but here have these shit colorways, customer. You don't want anything neutral, how about salmon or nuclear turquoise?


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> You just want to buy a replacement pair of running shoes but here have these shit colorways, customer. You don't want anything neutral, how about salmon or nuclear turquoise?


when in doubt go nuclear!


----------



## thebeesknees22

I have a giant hole in the heel of one of my socks.....

But they're my favorite socks for bummin' around my apartment in. Is it time to get new socks or is it ok


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> I have a giant hole in the heel of one of my socks.....
> 
> But they're my favorite socks for bummin' around my apartment in. Is it time to get new socks or is it ok


New socks are a quality of life concern.


----------



## MFB

Finally decided to pull the trigger on a baritone, but I really do need to move some guitars before I take delivery of it. I need to drop of the MII so it can get set it up for D Standard, which will make the EC-1000 redundant, and my EC-401FM is still in standard which isn't being used at all compared to my Tele, so those two can go but there's ZERO bits on the 401FM listing but a bunch of tire-kickers from when I last listed it on Reverb.


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I started working out back in October, because to quote Gerard Way "if you look in the mirror and don't like what you see, you can find out firsthand what it's like to be me". I had dropped 20 pounds before I started working out with a "very healthy diet", and I've lost another 10 since I started working out. Hell, last night I measured myself because I'm finally hitting that point where I'm starting to feel big instead of just like a fatass, I've lost 6" off of my chest and waist, and got the guns up to almost 17".

On one hand, I realize how much of an accomplishment that is. Not only did I take that first step, and stick with it, I'm pushing myself hard enough I can't afford the weights to keep doing it at home anymore. I got some more weights for XMas, and a whole bunch of my PRs jumped up by about that much weight.

Why the fuck do I look at myself and feel like I'm so much fatter at 239 than I was at 270?


----------



## jaxadam

My first world problem is that we spent about two hours cleaning up Christmas decorations to get everything ready for the cleaners that will be here tomorrow. I mean damn I even vacuumed the stairs!


----------



## p0ke

jaxadam said:


> My first world problem is that we spent about two hours cleaning up Christmas decorations to get everything ready for the cleaners that will be here tomorrow. I mean damn I even vacuumed the stairs!



Same here! My wife insists that a cleaner has to come clean our house every once in a while, and it's the hugest PITA ever to clean the house so the cleaner can clean. It is really nice afterwards, but ultimately not worth it IMO. Especially since the kids make everything dirty again immediately anyway.


----------



## jaxadam

p0ke said:


> Same here! My wife insists that a cleaner has to come clean our house every once in a while, and it's the hugest PITA ever to clean the house so the cleaner can clean. It is really nice afterwards, but ultimately not worth it IMO. Especially since the kids make everything dirty again immediately anyway.



It’s ridiculous man it’ll only stay clean for like three hours then the kids spill yogurt and shit everywhere and can’t decide on which one of their thousand toys they want to play with.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I noticed a lot of gunk built up in the bottom of my kettle last night so I tried cleaning it as best as I could. 

....BLEH. I can taste it in the coffee now. 

Time to order a new kettle...


----------



## Kaura

Fantastic. Finally changed the broken e-string on one of my Strats today and only after an hour of playing the D-string snaps. Should've just changed the whole set...


----------



## BornToLooze

So through a chain of thought that would only make sense to someone with crippling ADHD/neurodivergency, I've been asking myself...






Now I've diced many an onion since I started teaching myself to cook, and I'm a knife guy, so my knives are fairly sharp, so dicing onions has never really made me cry. But some asshole over in Greece or wherever the hell shawarma is from was like, ya...fuck dicing it, we're gonna grate a damn onion.

I got done making the marinade for the chicken like 30 minutes ago and my eyes still burn. If this turns out as good as it smells, I'm sticking that damn onion in the blender or something next time.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BornToLooze said:


> So through a chain of thought that would only make sense to someone with crippling ADHD/neurodivergency, I've been asking myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've diced many an onion since I started teaching myself to cook, and I'm a knife guy, so my knives are fairly sharp, so dicing onions has never really made me cry. But some asshole over in Greece or wherever the hell shawarma is from was like, ya...fuck dicing it, we're gonna grate a damn onion.
> 
> I got done making the marinade for the chicken like 30 minutes ago and my eyes still burn. If this turns out as good as it smells, I'm sticking that damn onion in the blender or something next time.


This makes me glad that my city has multiple incredible places to get shawarma so I don't feel the need to try to make them. Same with gyros. 

Condolences.

Also I believe shawarma is middle eastern but not sure where specifically; the gyro is the Greek version.

Fucking...well now it's 10:32 at night and I want a gyro and a shawarma.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> This makes me glad that my city has multiple incredible places to get shawarma so I don't feel the need to try to make them. Same with gyros.
> 
> Condolences.
> 
> Also I believe shawarma is middle eastern but not sure where specifically; the gyro is the Greek version.
> 
> Fucking...well now it's 10:32 at night and I want a gyro and a shawarma.


shawarma is originally turkish iirc. 

It's not that hard to make tbh. Alton brown has a good recipe for gyros and it's basically making a compressed spiced meatloaf that you can slice into strips. tzatziki is stupid easy to make too.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Isn't doner the Turkish version, though?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Isn't doner the Turkish version, though?


shawarma and doner are basically the same thing. Doner kebab is the turkish name, shawarma is the arabic name.


----------



## MFB

Guy is coming by tonight to pick up the EC-401 I previously mentioned, so I gave it a quick spin to make sure everything was working properly. Fire it up, barely get any signal out of it, futzing with the cable thinking maybe the jack suddenly went bad; open up the back and pop the jack out, nope, all connections are perfectly soldered and intact. Screw it back on, check connections to the pots, also still secured, so something is up. Plug it in again, get a signal out, but it's not good - all flub, no EMG81 goodness that we all should know what it sounds like, so something is really wonky. Plug it in a third time, tune it up and play some chords, still bad so it wasn't just a fluke connection and then I think about it, and just swap the battery with my last 9V.

Every problem, suddenly fixed. The jack connection is still tighter than a gnat's ass for whatever reason, but no issues with cable sitting properly, immediately could hear how much louder it was with my headphones off and getting the signal out. This is why I don't enjoy actives


----------



## BornToLooze

So, I realized tonight I haven't used my record player in a long time. After I put a record on, I realized I have no clue where the remote for my speakers is.

That being said....there are worse songs I could have picked to rattle the windows.


----------



## BornToLooze

So one of my work buddies is a boxer. We've been talking about fighting every now and then, and I'm starting to realize how much I'm underselling myself.

He was talking about people that don't actually know how to fight or throw a punch. I got curious and looked up a boxing tutorial to see if I actually know how to throw a punch. According to the youtube tutorials, I do know how to throw a punch, also I found out the one time someone tried to mug me, I don't actually know how to throw a haymaker...but I have a mean as fuck right hook


----------



## BornToLooze

So we have radios at work, my foreman will call me to meet him over here, so I'lll tell him I'm 10-100, gimme a minute or two.

He has had whole ass saftey meetings about radio stuff like what's you 20....but I tell him I'm taking a piss in radio code one time and he's confused.


----------



## STRHelvete

Found the studio stems to Everlong by Foo Fighters...BUT IT DOESN'T COME WITH THE FUCKING CHORUS HARMONY VOCALS. That's one of the major things I wanted and now it's totally ruined it for me.


----------



## thebeesknees22

BornToLooze said:


> So one of my work buddies is a boxer. We've been talking about fighting every now and then, and I'm starting to realize how much I'm underselling myself.
> 
> He was talking about people that don't actually know how to fight or throw a punch. I got curious and looked up a boxing tutorial to see if I actually know how to throw a punch. According to the youtube tutorials, I do know how to throw a punch, also I found out the one time someone tried to mug me, I don't actually know how to throw a haymaker...but I have a mean as fuck right hook


I think the hardest part of boxing isn't being able to throw a punch, but being able to take hard one. repeatedly. And/or being fast and slick enough to avoid them. lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BornToLooze said:


> So one of my work buddies is a boxer. We've been talking about fighting every now and then, and I'm starting to realize how much I'm underselling myself.
> 
> He was talking about people that don't actually know how to fight or throw a punch. I got curious and looked up a boxing tutorial to see if I actually know how to throw a punch. According to the youtube tutorials, I do know how to throw a punch, also I found out the one time someone tried to mug me, I don't actually know how to throw a haymaker...but I have a mean as fuck right hook


yeah... you would have a bad day against a decently trained boxer in a straight up fistfight if you have no background in boxing. 

Haymakers and looping hooks generally work against better trained opponents if you can properly disguise them in the middle of a combo or if you use them to counter their pressure/circling. 
Any decent boxer isn't going to let you lead with a hook without you eating a bunch of shots.


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## Steinmetzify

Got offered a job for some serious money, buuuuuut I’m pretty sure I’d hate it. 

My needs are modest and even with renting a house I’d barely be in (almost zero need for furniture even) I could bank over 7 figures over the next 8-10 years. 

Got my head spinning but I’ve taken jobs for $$ before; it’s almost never worked out well for me in the past. 

Kind of know that I don’t want to take it but the money would be a big relief…


----------



## STRHelvete

I sent my brand new song to Michael Beinhorn, one of my all time favorite producers, to give detailed feedback on. I have never been this nervous in my life. To think as a kid I listened to the albums he put out and now I get to send him a song no one else has heard for critique. I keep checking my inbox in fear. Oh god by the time the email shows up I'll be too afraid to open it.


----------



## Demiurge

Steinmetzify said:


> Got offered a job for some serious money, buuuuuut I’m pretty sure I’d hate it.
> 
> My needs are modest and even with renting a house I’d barely be in (almost zero need for furniture even) I could bank over 7 figures over the next 8-10 years.
> 
> Got my head spinning but I’ve taken jobs for $$ before; it’s almost never worked out well for me in the past.
> 
> Kind of know that I don’t want to take it but the money would be a big relief…


Why do you think you'd hate it? Too challenging/not challenging enough? Prospect of poor work/life balance?

My workplace has recently deteriorated into what could best be characterized as a "white collar sweatshop" and I find that my prioritization of money, work/life balance, and challenge level to have somewhat shuffled. I used to think that my personal time had a price, but not anymore; I also laugh at the times in the past when the money & time was decent but I hated that the work was easier.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Demiurge said:


> Why do you think you'd hate it? Too challenging/not challenging enough? Prospect of poor work/life balance?
> 
> My workplace has recently deteriorated into what could best be characterized as a "white collar sweatshop" and I find that my prioritization of money, work/life balance, and challenge level to have somewhat shuffled. I used to think that my personal time had a price, but not anymore; I also laugh at the times in the past when the money & time was decent but I hated that the work was easier.



Both, really.

I drive trucks OTR, and got offered a job doing some specialized oversized loads.

Problem being that it’s 6 days per run, starting Mondays and getting home Saturdays, so I’d only be off 1 day per week to get any shopping/laundry/workouts/guitar in.

Also, oversized loads like this have chase trucks, because it’s too long to get off the interstate to get fuel. Also also, I’d only be allowed to drive about 45 mph for the whole day, which would be about 6-7 hours long.

So yeah, pretty boring and almost no personal life/time.

Not sure it’s worth it.

I owned part of a construction company back in the early 2000s and made over $10k per week, but never had time to spend any of it as we were working 16-18 hour days pretty much 7 days a week. I only lasted about 4 years on that schedule and burned out hard.

Just wondering if this would be the same….no point in planning out my next decade with this company if I don’t last any longer than a year because I can’t take the boredom.


----------



## Demiurge

I wouldn't blame you if you didn't take the job. That's just not worth it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Ya know when you've been wearing your clothes all day and then ya look down and pull a dryer sheet out of your pant leg

yep. 

That's been in my pant leg all day and just now noticed.


----------



## BornToLooze

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah... you would have a bad day against a decently trained boxer in a straight up fistfight if you have no background in boxing.
> 
> Haymakers and looping hooks generally work against better trained opponents if you can properly disguise them in the middle of a combo or if you use them to counter their pressure/circling.
> Any decent boxer isn't going to let you lead with a hook without you eating a bunch of shots.



Ya, I'm also not stupid enough to fight a boxer in a fair fight. (we are talking about fights with been in, not me and him fighting.)

But it's just something we've been talking about because he started going back to the gym recently. I got curious because I was bullied in high school and got in a couple "fights" and one time someone tried to mug me and I knocked them out. I was just really surprised that according to boxing tutorials, for all infants and porpoises, I know how to throw a jab and a cross the right way. Not as good as a boxer I'm sure, but most people who try to start fights aren't boxers either.

Also, in my experience (if the stars align enough for it to work), if someone telegraphs their punch enough where you can catch it, and then give them the ole...


pretty damn good at stopping a fight.


----------



## BornToLooze

Steinmetzify said:


> Both, really.
> 
> I drive trucks OTR, and got offered a job doing some specialized oversized loads.
> 
> Problem being that it’s 6 days per run, starting Mondays and getting home Saturdays, so I’d only be off 1 day per week to get any shopping/laundry/workouts/guitar in.
> 
> Also, oversized loads like this have chase trucks, because it’s too long to get off the interstate to get fuel. Also also, I’d only be allowed to drive about 45 mph for the whole day, which would be about 6-7 hours long.
> 
> So yeah, pretty boring and almost no personal life/time.
> 
> Not sure it’s worth it.
> 
> I owned part of a construction company back in the early 2000s and made over $10k per week, but never had time to spend any of it as* we were working 16-18 hour days pretty much 7 days a week*. I only lasted about 4 years on that schedule and burned out hard.
> 
> Just wondering if this would be the same….no point in planning out my next decade with this company if I don’t last any longer than a year because I can’t take the boredom.



As much as I'm dreading it, that what I'm shooting for the next couple years. Try and get me some passive income like some rent houses or something, and then try and start my own business.


----------



## BMFan30

Steinmetzify said:


> Got offered a job for some serious money, buuuuuut I’m pretty sure I’d hate it.
> 
> My needs are modest and even with renting a house I’d barely be in (almost zero need for furniture even) I could bank over 7 figures over the next 8-10 years.
> 
> Got my head spinning but I’ve taken jobs for $$ before; it’s almost never worked out well for me in the past.
> 
> Kind of know that I don’t want to take it but the money would be a big relief…


Bruvva, lemme tell you as someone who has experienced setbacks upon setbacks of clusterfucks in the last decade which would put me that much farther behind all my other peers in the present and in the future and if I had a golden opportunity that you sound like you're sitting on I would grab it in split second going back in the future and Matrix doding out of the way of that opportunity as it makes it into my future if I was you. Don't fuck it up mate. 

I wish I could go back and figure out how I somehow landed a job making bulletproof vests, lost the job and then couldn't remmember worth a shit or fuck on how I landed that job in the first place cause It's never something anyone talks about in passing at any rate. 

So, go and get yours then after you've reeled in the dough, sort out how modestly you want to live and long a back a bish you need to fit in those leggings afterwards. But go and get it now while it's being offered, otherwise you'll gut yourself for losing it like I have, mate.


----------



## BMFan30

I broke my pork cracklin' in half over my tits but I still inhaled it then coughed violently but was still able to rip the long side of my bong, is a real first world problem.


----------



## Kaura

Was bout to make some tortillas (yeah, yeah, burritos or whatever the fuck..) but realised I forgot to buy the bread (aka tortillas...). Oh well, time to make another run to the corner shop. Thank god for living in the city and having a corner shop 200ft away.



BMFan30 said:


> I broke my pork cracklin' in half over my tits but I still inhaled it then coughed violently but was still able to rip the long side of my bong, is a real first world problem.



Either this is #highthoughts or my English is worse than I thought because I have no clue what you just tried to tell.


----------



## BMFan30

Kaura said:


> Either this is #highthoughts or my English is worse than I thought because I have no clue what you just tried to tell.








Haha I was just saying my pork rind (crackling/fried out crispy pork skin) broke over my chest and crumbled but I still ate it, accidentally couched cause it's flaky so it stuck to the back of my throat when I accidentally inhaled it causing an auto-reaction of cough fits in a row. But was sitll able to rip my bong. I was drinking last night and I always grab a bag of pork cracklings when I have an occasional beer.


----------



## Kaura

BMFan30 said:


> Haha I was just saying my pork rind (crackling/fried out crispy pork skin) broke over my chest and crumbled but I still ate it, accidentally couched cause it's flaky so it stuck to the back of my throat when I accidentally inhaled it causing an auto-reaction of cough fits in a row. But was sitll able to rip my bong. I was drinking last night and I always grab a bag of pork cracklings when I have an occasional beer.



I see. I've never had pork snacks but those look tasty. Unlike pork ears which was the most disgusting thing I ever ate.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I randomly bought a bag of fried pork rinds years ago in the western TN area, quite good I say, quite good.


----------



## BMFan30

Kaura said:


> I see. I've never had pork snacks but those look tasty. Unlike pork ears which was the most disgusting thing I ever ate.


They have pork rinds and they have pork cracklings. Rinds are just the dried pork skin and cracklings are dried pork skin with fat attached and occasionally some meat attached to the fat as well. They're also extremely aromatic once you open a bag and super addicting.

I like them both but cracklings are definitely better to me. I have tasted nasty ones before although there are more good companies than bad ones making cracklings. They have strips too but those are extremely hard and I don't like them as much. They are like matchstick sized ultra hard skins which might break teeth, so not as fun as the other two.

Thing is, pork rinds/cracklings are much crunchier, have more flavor and no carbs compared to crisps/chips. They're all fat and protein so I don't even feel guilty having my beer if maybe once a week or even less than that. So my diet ain't really been cheat on 'cept with that beer. So I love them to death.

I always buy these Lee's Pig Skin "Dippers" if I can. They are a best bet.









Seabeast2000 said:


> I randomly bought a bag of fried pork rinds years ago in the western TN area, quite good I say, quite good.


Man, am jealous. I bet they are so much better when they are basically being made on the spot in the country and sold locally instead of being shipped somewhere. I don't get drunk without them anymore.


----------



## jaxadam

BMFan30 said:


> Man, am jealous. I bet they are so much better when they are basically being made on the spot in the country and sold locally instead of being shipped somewhere. I don't get drunk without them anymore.



I stopped by some backwoods ass country store in Georgia one time that had a damn pork rind display like the potato chips section at Walmart. Every flavor you could ever think of. Tabasco. Salt and vinegar. Sweet BBQ. Cheddar cheese. "Original flavor". Everything. My wife was doing full blown Keto at the time so I walked out of there with about 8 bags!


----------



## BMFan30

jaxadam said:


> I stopped by some backwoods ass country store in Georgia one time that had a damn pork rind display like the potato chips section at Walmart. Every flavor you could ever think of. Tabasco. Salt and vinegar. Sweet BBQ. Cheddar cheese. "Original flavor". Everything. My wife was doing full blown Keto at the time so I walked out of there with about 8 bags!


I would die out of happiness in that isle! Only other flavors I've had are spicy and barbecue which are both great. Tabasco sounds interesting though. I actually re-discovered them solely because of keto but I didn't want to mention that past mentioning rinds don't have carbs. Didn't want to seem a hypocrite since I'm tired of reporting keto spam around here as much as anyone else, haha.

But yeah I only tried them again because I didn't want extra carbs from my pretzels when I occasionally drank, then got hooked afterwards. Honestly cause of the flavor and crunch more than the fact they don't have carbs even thought that's why I bagged them in first place.


----------



## jaxadam

BMFan30 said:


> I would die out of happiness in that isle! Only other flavors I've had are spicy and barbecue which are both great. Tabasco sounds interesting though. I actually re-discovered them solely because of keto but I didn't want to mention that past mentioning rinds don't have carbs. Didn't want to seem a hypocrite since I'm tired of reporting keto spam around here as much as anyone else, haha.
> 
> But yeah I only tried them again because I didn't want extra carbs from my pretzels when I occasionally drank, then got hooked afterwards. Honestly cause of the flavor and crunch more than the fact they don't have carbs even thought that's why I bagged them in first place.



Get this... something my wife will do is she will take tilapia filets (I know) and dip them in an egg wash, then dust them in ground up pork rinds and pan fry them. Sometimes she'll use the air fryer and it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## ArtDecade

jaxadam said:


> Get this... something my wife will do is she will take tilapia filets (I know) and dip them in an egg wash, then dust them in ground up pork rinds and pan fry them. Sometimes she'll use the air fryer and it's pretty ridiculous.


Florida, man. It is a state of mind.


----------



## jaxadam

ArtDecade said:


> Florida, man. It is a state of mind.



Don’t knock it till you try it! An excellent pregame meal for bar hopping in riverside.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Random thought, can you do keto while you live in NABISCO Mansion?


----------



## BlackMastodon

jaxadam said:


> Don’t knock it till you try it! An excellent pregame meal for bar hopping in riverside.


I'd fuck with fried tilapia with a pork cracklin crust, but I'm too much of a North Boi to get into Pork Rinds or Cracklin on their own.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> I'd fuck with fried tilapia with a pork cracklin crust, but I'm too much of a North Boi to get into Pork Rinds or Cracklin on their own.


idk seems more macro friendly than poutine lol


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> idk seems more macro friendly than poutine lol


Oh yeah, undoubtedly. Poutine are tasty but I hope nobody is fooling themselves into thinking it's any kind of nutritious.


----------



## Wiltonauer

jaxadam said:


> Get this... something my wife will do is she will take tilapia filets (I know) and dip them in an egg wash, then dust them in ground up pork rinds and pan fry them. Sometimes she'll use the air fryer and it's pretty ridiculous.


Shit. Now I have to buy an air fryer.


----------



## BornToLooze

BMFan30 said:


> They have pork rinds and they have pork cracklings. Rinds are just the dried pork skin and cracklings are dried pork skin with fat attached and occasionally some meat attached to the fat as well. They're also extremely aromatic once you open a bag and super addicting.
> 
> I like them both but cracklings are definitely better to me. I have tasted nasty ones before although there are more good companies than bad ones making cracklings. They have strips too but those are extremely hard and I don't like them as much. They are like matchstick sized ultra hard skins which might break teeth, so not as fun as the other two.
> 
> Thing is, pork rinds/cracklings are much crunchier, have more flavor and no carbs compared to crisps/chips. They're all fat and protein so I don't even feel guilty having my beer if maybe once a week or even less than that. So my diet ain't really been cheat on 'cept with that beer. So I love them to death.



So, my BIL has the requisite redneck yard full of animals, and he's had a pig he's been fattening up. Every time we see him he's said something about he needs someone to help him butcher it and make pork chops, and bacon, and crackins.

Me and him both have to bring the receipt for out meat to any family function because my MIL is worried we might bring deer or something like a chicken she's named. Obviously I've been all about helping him...but apparently he did it by himself this past weekend.


----------



## BMFan30

jaxadam said:


> Get this... something my wife will do is she will take tilapia filets (I know) and dip them in an egg wash, then dust them in ground up pork rinds and pan fry them. Sometimes she'll use the air fryer and it's pretty ridiculous.


That sounds absolutely delicious man. You honestly had me at tilapia. Breaded tilapia is just the best, but dousting it in pork cracklins sounds even better.

I wouldn't even use that as an exlusive pre-game meal to be honest, it sounds delicious enough on it's own on some random afternoon. You're lucky as all fuck to have such a crafty wife. I wouldn't have a reference to mix 2 ingredients like that otherwise!



ArtDecade said:


> Florida, man. It is a state of mind.







The south knows best! If you ain't ever hadda southern meal then I feel sorry for yas. But if you came from New York and had a bite'a cornbread then you'd never want to go back to pahk ya cah ever again, facts.








Seabeast2000 said:


> Random thought, can you do keto while you live in NABISCO Mansion?



If you can sneak some pork cracklins past all the crackers and eat them far away that they don't suspect the superior crunch then yes you can!



BlackMastodon said:


> I'd fuck with fried tilapia with a pork cracklin crust, but I'm too much of a North Boi to get into Pork Rinds or Cracklin on their own.


I feel like you'd skip piakachu, raichu and go straight to the fuckachu if you did that. Which means you'd be more down south than I am by going to the conclusion of it's evolution without trying it's inception.

But I cannot wait to try that, sounds like an idea that has always laid around but was never picked up. Never though to cook with cracklins. I do know Asian kitchens will throw some cracklins on the side of a soup dish like a Pho sometimes which totally goes with that meal.



BornToLooze said:


> So, my BIL has the requisite redneck yard full of animals, and he's had a pig he's been fattening up. Every time we see him he's said something about he needs someone to help him butcher it and make pork chops, and bacon, and crackins.
> 
> Me and him both have to bring the receipt for out meat to any family function because my MIL is worried we might bring deer or something like a chicken she's named. Obviously I've been all about helping him...but apparently he did it by himself this past weekend.


What's a BIL? Sorry never came across that term before. Is It Brother In LIfe? That sounds like a great time, the meat is so god damn good and not comparable to anything else. I couldn't imagine what your own cracklins are like when they're made right there in front of you.

I was attached to a cow when I was little in Ukraine when we had to do the same once it grew but it put some hairs on my chest early on in life. When cows are babies they are actually cuter than kittens. Those eyes can't be found on any puppies, neither.


----------



## LordCashew

Wiltonauer said:


> Shit. Now I have to buy an air fryer.


You actually do. My wife was bugging me about one for years but I kept telling her I didn't want yet another thing in the kitchen. I gave in on the Instant Pot and boy, was that not worth it...

The turning point was when one of my adult students, a retired guy, told me I _had _to get an air fryer and started telling be about the stuff he made in his. He was right. You are right. They are badass.

You _have to _get one.


----------



## BMFan30

LordCashew said:


> You actually do. My wife was bugging me about one for years but I kept telling her I didn't want yet another thing in the kitchen. I gave in on the Instant Pot and boy, was that not worth it...
> 
> The turning point was when one of my adult students, a retired guy, told me I _had _to get an air fryer and started telling be about the stuff he made in his. He was right. You are right. They are badass.
> 
> You _have to _get one.


I've been on the fence on an air fryer myself for a while, so far everything except endless kitchen ovens have been a success purchases in a row in the kitchen based on my own decisions. But ovens haven been royally been fucking me, making me revert to the warranty every time. Third one in man, third.

I swear I will buy a Whirlpool oven like the old faithful I used to have that never betrayed me, like in any minimal way whatsoever. But these modern ovens don't know how to oven, they need to back to oven kindergarten.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordCashew said:


> You actually do. My wife was bugging me about one for years but I kept telling her I didn't want yet another thing in the kitchen. I gave in on the Instant Pot and boy, was that not worth it...
> 
> The turning point was when one of my adult students, a retired guy, told me I _had _to get an air fryer and started telling be about the stuff he made in his. He was right. You are right. They are badass.
> 
> You _have to _get one.


air fryers are the poor man's convection oven but they are great. I used mine constantly before I got a real convection oven lol


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> air fryers are the poor man's convection oven but they are great. I used mine constantly before I got a real convection oven lol


Mine's an "air fryer oven." I think it actually is just a small convection oven, Cuisinart just cashing in on the hype... 

I hardly ever use my "real" oven anymore. The air fryer is faster, more accurate and doesn't heat the house nearly as much.


----------

